# Suche ein Schnäppchen Thread



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

da immer mehr Leute den SchnÃ¤ppchen JÃ¤ger Thread 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=456035 

mit Anfragen ala "wo gibts die gÃ¼nstigste Marta" oÃ¤ verwÃ¤ssern soll dieser Thread nun fÃ¼r eure Suchanfragen herhalten.... 

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71â¬

Kennt jemand eine gÃ¼nstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste GrÃ¼Ãe,

Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

kollins schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> da immer mehr Leute den Schnäppchen Jäger Thread
> 
> ...



Machst Du jetzt hier vorsätzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel ändern. Wie wäre es mit *"Der Wer-außer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blöde-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.

Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
Ich kann den Thread befürworten!


LG Jens


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hey, 

ruhig Blut, das ist nur ein Versuch den anderen Thread etwas "sauberer" zu halten.

Ich finde den anderen Thread als Idee ziemlich cool und habe ihn aboniert - da nerven diese Anfragen dann doch ziemlich!

Wenn diese Anfragen hier auftauchen muss ich mich und viele andere nicht nerven lassen und du könntest dich eigentlich auch entspannen, da dich niemand dich zwingt hier zu lesen bzw. zu schreiben!

Möglicherweise hat man ja auch einmal Zeit und lust einfach mal den Pfadfinder zu spielen und jemandem ein Schnäppchen zu ermöglichen welches er sonst nicht gefunden hätte 

Meine Suchanfrage ist mehr als Muster gedacht.

Vieleicht finden andere den Thread ja sinnvoller als du- 

So long Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.
> 
> Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
> Ich kann den Thread befürworten!
> ...



Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:

Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....


----------



## austriacarp (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Machst Du jetzt hier vorsÃ¤tzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel Ã¤ndern. Wie wÃ¤re es mit *"Der Wer-auÃer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blÃ¶de-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


Soltest mal darauf achten wie du mit anderen Menschen umgehst oder wÃ¤re dir das recht?
Ich finde den Thread gar nicht so schlecht den nach meiner Kindshock SattelstÃ¼tze habe ich ein paar Tage gegoogelt und dann habe ich erfahren wo sie nochmals um 20â¬ billiger ist und diesen Shop hat google nicht gefunden. AuÃerdem ist es bei google auch Ã¼blich das er neue Shops gar nicht findet und diese erst nach einigen Wochen kennt kann man feststellen wenn man eine neue HP macht. Also Google weiÃ viel aber nicht alles darum ist diese Seite auch vÃ¶llig in Ordnung und wenn jemand nicht darÃ¼bersteht sie zu ignorieren wenn es Ihn nicht passt dann sollte er an sich arbeiten anstatt andere zu beleidigen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Januar 2011)

Hey Uli,wohl schon länger keinen GV mehr gehabt?
Geh mal etwas an die frische Luft,vieleicht wirds dann besser.....


----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:
> 
> Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....




Nicht EINER, sondern die GEMEINSCHAFT!


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. Januar 2011)

Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
*"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
*

Bitte im 1. Beitrag ergänzen!
Danke!

Ich suche momentan nichts erwähnenswertes...


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Gerne, gute Idee, ist editiert


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
> *"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
> *



Wenn man denn ein klein wenig Eigeninitiative erkennen könnte. Ich will auch gar nicht die guten Absichten von vielen hier aberkennen. Aber wir wissen doch, wie es laufen wird. Der Thread wird nie sauber zu halten sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Das dürfte dich dann allerdings weniger stören. 
Du möchtest ja anscheinend nicht teilnehmen und damit wirst du das Thema ja auch nicht lesen.
Also wo genau drückt der Schuh?


LG Jens


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Wir können ja auch noch einen

*" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen. 

Da kann er dann Tagebuch führen, bissel rummotzen und kein anderer darf da reinschreiben.

Ich finde die Idee auch nicht übel, da er erstens den anderen Thread vielleicht doch bissel sauberer hält und es wirklich immer welche gibt die nen besseren Plan haben und dann immer sagen da und dort ist es noch billiger.

P.S. Ich hoffe auch das der Uli bald wieder GV hat!


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wir können ja auch noch einen
> 
> *" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen.



Viel zu viel der Ehre. Aber auch der würde auf Dauer zugemüllt. Garantiert.


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Also Uli, ich bin nun echt am überlegen ob ich mich bei Dir entschuldigen sollte, nachdem ich eben gelesen habe dass es jetzt auch noch einen "Ichhabeeinschnäppchengemachtfred" gibt.


----------



## Jannik_ (23. Januar 2011)

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste Grüße,

Kollins[/QUOTE]


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

eine Ergänzung ist mir noch eingefallen.

Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?

(

Bevor hier eine Suchanfrage gepostet wird sollten vorher die üblichen Verdächtigen abgeklappert werden:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/
http://www.bike-discount.de/
http://www.bike-components.de/
http://www.jehlebikes.de/
http://www.hibike.de/
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/

und natürlich

http://www.google.de

Seiten für Gutscheine oder Coupons:

http://www.coupons-gutscheincodes.de/
http://gutscheine.mydealz.de/

)
Beste Grüße,

Kollins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (24. Januar 2011)

http://www.actionsports.de/

so gibts bestimmt bald ne schöne linkliste...


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

genau stimmt


----------



## macmaegges (24. Januar 2011)

Schöner Thread... Hab mich nie getraut in dem andern was zu fragen...




kollins schrieb:


> Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?



Kleine Info
Da du der "Besitzer" des ersten Posts in diesem Thread bist, kannst du das selbst hinzufügen.
"ändern" klicken und gut is


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Das erste Posting ist älter als XX stunden (ich meine 24), das ändern ist daher nicht mehr möglich...


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

Anstatt hier ewig rumzulabern, kann man den Fred doch einfach auf seine Tauglichkeit testen. Aktueller Anlass:


Produkt: Conti Race King Supersonic 2,2

Shoplink: http://www.megabike-stuttgart.de/sh...ontinental-Race-King-26-x-2-2-Supersonic.html

Preis: 23,99

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?


----------



## Martina H. (25. Januar 2011)

... bitteschön:

Conti Race King 2.2 Supersonic

Grundpreis zwar höher, aber incl. Versand günstiger: 

28,90 Euro


----------



## _Sebo_ (25. Januar 2011)

amazon.de nicht vergessen! 
Guter Fred....
Abonniert!
GruÃ Sebo!

EDIT: Gute alternative, Versandkostenfrei, das Paar 39,90â¬....
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tp/m-1/g-1/n1/id9620bb5c87c313975d4dffbb718d3ed/c1/show.html


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

@Martina:
Danke für den Hinweis zu den Versandkosten. Hatte ganz vergessen, dass die bei BC ab 50 Euro ja sehr günstig sind.

@Sebo:
Ich finde da kein Paar Conti RK SS 2,2 für 39,90 Euro inkl. Versandkosten. Hast du einen funktionierenden Link oder eine Suchanleitung?


----------



## _Sebo_ (25. Januar 2011)

Meinte auch den Nobby Nic,- deswegen hab ich ja alternative geschrieben...


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

Sorry, das habe ich nicht gerafft, dass damit der NN gemeint war.

Gut, damit ist meine Anfrage erledigt. Besten Dank!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (25. Januar 2011)

... uups, wusste garnicht, dass die erst ab 50 Euro so günstig sind - meine Bestellungen waren bisher immer teurer 

So, jetzt hab ich mal was:

Hat jemand die Nobby Nic 2.4 Evo günstiger als 19,90 /Stück gefunden?

Gerne auch ohne SnakeSkin   Brauche 2...


----------



## Dreh (26. Januar 2011)

Kann mir jemand sagen,
was es mit der "Rubber Queen II" auf sich hat, bzw warum die 10 billiger ist und auch die UVP deutlich niedriger?
Beide mit Apex und BC.. 
http://www.hibike.de/produkt/aea86ebbe5cec949f69cd9f1bae884d5/Continental Rubber Queen II.html
http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...ber-Queen-Black-Chili-Faltreifen-schwarz.html
-Danke

Falls mit der billigen Variante was nicht stimmen sollte, würde ich mich ntrl. über einen günstigeren Link wie 33,90 zur "echten" RQ freuen


----------



## Innsbruuucker (26. Januar 2011)

Ein Freund ist auf der Suche nach einer Fox 40.
Jehlebikes hatte mal ein 24h-Angebot wo sie fÃ¼r 1250â¬ angeboten wird. Sonst wird sie max. auf den HP's fÃ¼r 2-300â¬ unter Listenpreis angeboten.
Wo bekommt man eine neue gÃ¼nstig her? Einfach bei diversen Shops anfragen oder werden die normal nur fÃ¼r solche Preise verkauft?

Danke


----------



## Maracuja10 (26. Januar 2011)

Hier kosten 2 RK Supersonic 2,2 44,90

http://cgi.ebay.de/Continental-RACE...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item56408e9db1

Ist kein Haken an dem Angebot oder?


----------



## JENSeits (27. Januar 2011)

Hallo, 

ich suche die Kleidungskombination Stratos von Mavic. Vorrangig geht es mir um die Hose in Schwarz - Autobahn ist aber auch in Ordnung. GrÃ¶Ãe wÃ¤re international XL.

Bei Hibike gibt es sie fÃ¼r 75,90â¬ + Versand. Gibt's die auch gÃ¼nstiger?


Danke schon einmal


----------



## austriacarp (27. Januar 2011)

Hallo
Suche 4 Stk Nobby Nic Snake Skin 2,40 und 2Stk 2,25 gibt es die noch billiger als hier? 24,90
http://www.actionsports.de/de/Komponenten/Reifen/Schwalbe-Nobby-Nic-Evo-2010-Snake-Skin::30239.html


----------



## Martina H. (27. Januar 2011)

> Suche 4 Stk Nobby Nic Snake Skin 2,40 und 2Stk 2,25 gibt es die noch billiger als hier?



Die NoNi gibts es hier  fÃ¼r 19,90 â¬/StÃ¼ck - leider das 2009 Modell aber Spitzenpreis...

Weiss jemand, ob es die Sixsixone Filter irgendwo gÃ¼nstiger gibt als hier fÃ¼r 64,95 â¬? Leider nicht meine GrÃ¶Ãe 

... oder evtl. einen vergleichbaren Schuh gÃ¼nstiger?

Danke...


----------



## Iond (28. Januar 2011)

suche eine Rock shox Reba oder SID fÃ¼r ~200â¬ mÃ¶glichst neu. Gerne auch vom Vorjahr..

GruÃ
Iond


----------



## Hamburger Jung (29. Januar 2011)

Jemand einen Tipp fÃ¼r die Shimano XT Shifter 3x/9x M770 ? Billigstes Angebot bisher bei 54â¬ gefunden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KP-99 (29. Januar 2011)

Suche wieder eine neue Rock Shox Lyrik 1.5 mit Mission Control.
Natürlich möglichst günstig.
Baujahr ab 2010.

Egal, ob Coil, U-Turn, 2-Step oder Solo Air.

Günstigstes Angebot bisher bei Bike-Components für 645 Euro (mit Mission Control DH)

Wichtig ist nur 1.5 Zoll und Baujahr ab 2010!!

Gruß
KP-99


----------



## kollins (29. Januar 2011)

@ Lyrik bei CRC ab 380 :

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=54822


----------



## bobons (29. Januar 2011)

KP-99 schrieb:


> Ich will nur nochmal darauf hinweisen, dass die vermeintlich so günstige 2010er Lyrik 2-Step Air 1.5 mit Mission Control von CRC leider nicht mit Mission Control Einheit kommt, sondern mit Motion Control.
> 
> Im Beschreibungstext steht 4 x das Wort "Mission Control" (kein einziges Mal "Motion Control") und es werden alle Vorteile dieser Dämpfung aufgezählt, allerdings kam nach der Bestellung bei mir nur eine 2-Step mit Motion Control an.
> 
> ...




Das weiss er schon, leider scheint die Beschreibung nicht zu stimmen...

@KP-99: Würde es sich bei dem Preis nicht lohnen die Motion gegen die Mission Control zu tauschen? Natürlich nur falls sie kompatibel sind, wäre dann immer noch billiger als die günstigste Mission-Gabel.

Bei 150 Euro Ersparnis würde ich fast über einen Reduziersteuersatz nachdenken, falls es das Einsatzgebiet zulässt: http://www.hibike.de/produkt/2e1b808e8eac07d8cb301637349f3dfb/Rock%20Shox%20Lyrik%20Coil%20U-Turn.html

Hier noch eine, Modelljahr unbekannt?: http://www.kurbelix.com/product_info.php?refID=froogle&info=p46949_Rock-Shox---Lyrik-Coil---Federgabel---170mm---1-5-Zoll.html


----------



## KP-99 (29. Januar 2011)

Hallo, danke für die Tipps.

Ein Umbau von Motion Control auf Mission Control ist ab dem Baujahr 2010 natürlich machbar.

Ich wollte aber eigentlich schon die 2-Step air auf Solo Air umbauen und hatte auch dei Kartusche schon geordert.

Jetzt müßte ich (da kein Mission Control entgegen der Beschreibung!) auch noch eine Mission Control Einheit ordern und zusätzlich auch noch eine Rebound Einheit, da die Rebound Einheit für Motion Control eine andere ist als für Mission Control.

Das sind Mehrkosten von annähernd 250 Euro, so dass es sich nicht mehr ggenüber einer neuen 2010er Gabel lohnt (da man durch den Umbau ja auch noch die Garantie verliert).

Die falsche Beschreibung bei CRC würde mir also enorme Mehrkosten verursachen, so dass ich gleich eine neue 2010er Gabel suche.

Das Hibike Angebot ist recht interessant, danke schonmal dafür.

Gruß
KP-99


----------



## austriacarp (29. Januar 2011)

Suche SRam X0 Medium Cage hat es wer billiger gesehen al hier für 129.-
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k421/a11575/x-0-schaltwerk-medium.html


----------



## TonySoprano (29. Januar 2011)

hier in rot 120,-, silber 125,- 


http://www.actionsports.de/index.ph...5d247fdcdde86316b8e75791fe775e2d&filter_id=51


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (30. Januar 2011)

> Jemand einen Tipp für die Shimano XT Shifter 3x/9x M770 ?



Bitte schön: 49,25 Euro 

Leider ist der Versand mit 6,90   recht teuer


----------



## kungfu (30. Januar 2011)

Morgen,
habe kurzfristig auf FSA Vorbau (OS 99) und Carbonlenker (Carbon pro) umgerüstet.
Gerne würde ich nun auch eine günstige FSA Sattelstütze fahren.

- 30,9èr
- SUB 220 Gramm
- Gerade Ausführung

Wer was günstiges gesehen hat, oder einen Laden kennt wo FSA gerade abverkauft wird kann sich ja hier melden.

Ich danke für eure Hilfe, Vergleichsangebot habe ich keines, da es mir schon schwer fiel eine Stütze mit o.g. Kriterien zu finden.

Gruss
k.


----------



## bobons (30. Januar 2011)

Hi, soviel ich weiss gibt es von FSA keine guten UND leichte Stützen in 30,9 mm, hier ist eine Carbon-Version die Deinen Vorstellungen am nächsten kommt: http://www.bike24.net/p18432.html.

Sonst sind alle recht schwer, selbst manche Carbon-Teile sollen über 300 g wiegen. Adapter 27.2-->30.9 dürfte bei 20 g liegen.

Die FSA Gravity kommt noch in Frage, wiegt aber dann ca. 320 statt 220 g. 

Hier gibt es noch ein paar die farblich passen, aber auch nicht in 30,9 mm, dafür mit ~200 g: http://www.bike-box.de/de/dept_153.html


----------



## Thomsen (2. Februar 2011)

Hallo,

ich suche günstig ein Garmin Edge 705 HR mit Brustgurt.
Günstigstes Ergebnis bisher 248  (Google Shopping).

http://www.germica.de/verkehrsnavig...323&utm_source=googlebase&utm_medium=referral

Oder ist das schon ein Schnäppchen??

Jemand noch eine Idee??

Danke
Gruß Thomas


----------



## DeppJones (3. Februar 2011)

Suche preisgünstige MTB Hardtail mit Starrgabel und Scheibenbremsen, Ausstattungsniveau ca. SLX....


----------



## mat2u (3. Februar 2011)

XT 2011 Gruppe 1o Fach ohne Bremsen bei bike-discout.de für 299,-
Geht das gar noch besser oder als SLX Variante?

Viele Grüße

Matthias


----------



## criscross (3. Februar 2011)

SLX Gruppe 199 http://www.actionsports.de/de/Kompo...X-660-10-Komplettgruppe-3x10-fach::28904.html


----------



## austriacarp (3. Februar 2011)

Weiß vielleich jemand wo es die SRAM X0 mit medium Cage in Aluminium gibt will nämlich den Carbon dreck nicht?


----------



## HW49 (3. Februar 2011)

Hamburger Jung schrieb:


> Jemand einen Tipp für die Shimano XT Shifter 3x/9x M770 ? Billigstes Angebot bisher bei 54 gefunden


 
*Shimano Deore XT SL-M770-10 Rapidfire Plus Schalthebel (Paar) 10-fach*

das paar um84,90 (gehe mal davon aus das du beide brauchst )


----------



## TheJohnny (11. Februar 2011)

Ich suche zwei Rock Shox Service Kits (Reba 2005-2008).
- Dichtungs- und Schaumringkit (11.4308.850.000) 35,46 EUR bei BC, 26,90 EUR bei HiBike
- Buchsen/Führungsring-Kit (11.4308.851.000) 35,46 EUR bei BC, 32,99 bei HiBike.

Vielen Dank für Hinweise.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## das_chucky (11. Februar 2011)

Hallo,

Suche: Hope Pro II - NoTubes ZTR Crest MTB Disc Laufradsatz

http://www.bike24.net/1.php?content=8;navigation=1;product=11574

Ich habe nichts günstigeres gefunden als  359,90 inkl. Versand

Ich wäre für Hilfe oder günstigere Alternativen dankbar.


----------



## kollins (11. Februar 2011)

Hey bei Hot and Bikey 339 inkl. Versand:

http://www.hot-and-bikey.de/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=299

Mit Flow 335â¬.

Beide LRS gibts auch mit der schicken SP Nabe

Wenn man auf der Suche nach Hope Teilen ist, lohnt es sich in der Regel in dem Laden mal vorbeizuschauen.

Habe da vor kurzem meine M4 gÃ¼nstig bekommen. 

Man muss allerdings mit ein bischen Wartezeit rechnen, die scheinen ihre Teile direkt bei Hope zu ordern.


----------



## kungfu (12. Februar 2011)

Manitou Super Absolut 100mm, gerne ab BJ 2008 in weiss.
Bei Ebay für 229,00 Euro, gibt es was billigeres im Abverkauf ?

Gruss
k.


----------



## Tim Florian (12. Februar 2011)

Ixs Hammer Jacket  bei BMO 89â¬
Avid Code 2009 BremsbelÃ¤ge 15,49â¬ bei Hibike
Reset Wan Shorty 135â¬ bei Hibike

gibts die irgendwo gÃ¼nstiger, die beiden ersten Artikel wÃ¤ren an wichtigsten.

MFG 
Tim


----------



## austriacarp (13. Februar 2011)

Hallo
Suche ein XTR 971 GS Top Normal Schaltwerk
Gibts das noch billiger als fÃ¼r 89â¬ bei Bike Discount
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k421/a3954/xtr-schaltwerk-rd-m-971-gs.html


----------



## ollum104 (19. Februar 2011)

das_chucky schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Suche: Hope Pro II - NoTubes ZTR Crest MTB Disc Laufradsatz
> 
> ...



weiß jetzt natürlich nicht wie aktuell die Geschichte noch ist.

Beim Konfigurieren auf CRC kommt man auf einen ähnlichen Preis. Evtl noch a bisserl warten und schauen, ob wieder mal ein 10 Prozent Gutschein reinflattert. Gabs ja die letzten Wochen häufiger.


----------



## ollum104 (19. Februar 2011)

Suche:
Gravity Dropper Classic 5" 30,9

Bei Gocycle.de für knappe 230  mit Versand zu haben.

http://shop.shiftycart.de/f.php/shop/gocycle/f/3853/lang/x/kw/5-_-_125_mm_Auszug_Up-Down/

Weiß jemand, wo es die billiger gibt. 

Danke schon mal.


----------



## Büscherammler (20. Februar 2011)

Weiß jemand einen Schnapper für eine Mavic EX721 (oder vergleichbare) Felge?


----------



## Iond (20. Februar 2011)

kollins schrieb:


> Hey bei Hot and Bikey 339 inkl. Versand:
> 
> http://www.hot-and-bikey.de/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=299
> 
> ...



Im Bikemarkt vertreibt ein Nutzer die Hope Hoops mit verschiedenen Felgen mit Nabenfarbe nach wahl für 330,-
Zudem werden die Laufräder vom Verkäufer zusätzlich abgedrückt und nachzentriert...
werde mir meine Laufräder dort ende März bestellen, dann gibt es die neuen hope pro2 evo naben

gruß 

matze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TOM4 (23. Februar 2011)

hallo,

ich würde eine rock shox sektor coil  20mm steckachse mit od. ohne u-turn suchen + eine harte feder!

die günstigte die ich gefunden hab http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p25685_Sektor-RL-U-Turn-Federgabel-Modell-2011-.html

die federn sind hier aber mit 20 tagen lieferzeit und daaas ist echt zu lang!

hat wer einen tipp?

danke im voraus
tom


----------



## astral67 (23. Februar 2011)

TOM4 schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> ich würde eine rock shox sektor coil  20mm steckachse mit od. ohne u-turn suchen + eine harte feder!
> 
> ...



Sorry, hier stand leider nur was zur Gabel und nicht zur Feder


----------



## TOM4 (23. Februar 2011)

Ja, die gabel schon aber die feder nicht!
Danke


----------



## hypocrisy76 (24. Februar 2011)

Suche Schuhe von Mavic und zwar diese hier:

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a38396/razor-mtb-schuh-white-bright-red-black.html

meine Preisvorstellung 80-90 Euro und max. 10 Euro Versand


----------



## svenji94 (24. Februar 2011)

hypocrisy76 schrieb:


> Suche ein Schuhe von Mavic und zwar diese hier:
> 
> http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a38396/razor-mtb-schuh-white-bright-red-black.html
> 
> meine Preisvorstellung 80-90 Euro und max. 10 Euro Versand


 
LOL! Haste nicht den Best-Price sticker gesehen?!


----------



## hypocrisy76 (24. Februar 2011)

svenji94 schrieb:


> LOL! Haste nicht den Best-Price sticker gesehen?!



immer wieder hilfreich!:kotz:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (25. Februar 2011)

Ich habe mir die Schuhe bei Stadler in Berlin für 90 Euro vor nem halben Jahr gekauft. Da bezahlste natürlich kein Versand und kannst anprobieren. vielleicht ist ja son Laden bei dir um die Ecke irgendwo. Für Klamotten und Schuhe taugen die echt was. Meine sind allerdings in schwarz. N Freund ist in den Alpen mit seinen Sidi-Schuhen ständig ausgerutscht und sonst was. Ich habe mir die Stollen reingeschraubt und ab ging die Luzi  Ist ein super Schuh

zum Bleistift mit Pedalen:
Wenn de die nicht brauchst verkaufste die halt wieder

http://www.zweirad-stadler.de/Fahrr...rtby=&marken=&vonSuche=&suchOption=&suchWert=


----------



## InoX (25. Februar 2011)

Sry fÃ¼r Dp aber vielleicht hilfts ja

79â¬

http://www.zweirad-stadler.de/Fahrr...rtby=&marken=&vonSuche=&suchOption=&suchWert=

Ich sehe grade ich hab die Pulse aber bis auf den Verschluss scheint nicht viel anders zu sein. Sohle, etc. sieht alles gleich aus.
Und Ratschen sind nicht unbedingt ein super vorteil. Die kÃ¶nnen kaputt gehen und sind nicht so unempfindlich wie ein normaler Kletti. Dem Freund ist bei nem Sturz eine kaputt gegangen und das waren dann wieder 15 Euro. man bleibt halt leichter hÃ¤ngen. Wenn das dein erster MTB-schuh ist dann reichen sicherlich auch welche ohne und die sind dann auch noch billiger. Ich fahre seit 5 Jahren mit Klett und das nicht ohne Grund. nen Unterschied habe ich bis jetzt nicht gemerkt.


----------



## .floe. (25. Februar 2011)

Suche ein Shimano Schaltwerk, mindestens Deore Qualität, als Ersatz fürs Stadtbike. Bisher nichts billiger gesehen als das 2008er Deore RD-M531 bei BMO für 19,nochwas plus Versand. Gehts billiger?


----------



## InoX (25. Februar 2011)

billiger wirds glaube ich nicht, das ist schon ein super Preis. Vielleicht findest du ja noch nen Shop der zwar teurer ist aber eine best price  option hat


----------



## Metrum (25. Februar 2011)

19 Euronen für ein neues Schaltwerk und dann wird immer noch gesucht ob es das noch günstiger gibt?! Fällt mir auch nichts mehr dazu ein!


----------



## ollum104 (25. Februar 2011)

.


----------



## Metrum (25. Februar 2011)

Was ich mir dabei gedacht habe? Eigentlich sicherlich nur dass was die Überschrift vermuten lässt. Es ist für mich nur nicht nachvollziehbar was man für einen Preis erwartet wenn man ein Deore Schaltwerk neu kaufen möchte. 10 Euro? Oder gehts hier darum 12 Cent zu sparen? Kannst mir ja gern mal per PN (damit wir hier nichts zumüllen) helfen, wenn ich was falsch verstehe.


----------



## kungfu (25. Februar 2011)




----------



## HardyDH (25. Februar 2011)

Geiz ist Geil 


Oder war das Gestern ?


----------



## Sardes (25. Februar 2011)

geiz ist auf dauer ungesund


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Heili (1. März 2011)

Kennt jemand ne günstige Bezugsquelle von Maxxis Reifen?
Ich suche High Roller und Ardent.


----------



## TOM4 (10. März 2011)

hallo,

ich würde eine gute und (natürlich, wie sollts anders sein in dem thread!) günstige radbrille mit selbsttönenden gläsern.

hat wer einen tipp?

gruß tom


----------



## austriacarp (12. März 2011)

Hallo
Wo gibt es die X0 Shifter 3x9 zu einen guten Preis habe sie bis jetzt beim CNC für 111 gefunden geht da noch was oder ist der Preis OK?


----------



## dreamdeep (17. März 2011)

TOM4 schrieb:


> ich wÃ¼rde eine gute und (natÃ¼rlich, wie sollts anders sein in dem thread!) gÃ¼nstige radbrille mit selbsttÃ¶nenden glÃ¤sern.



Die Alpina Varioflex Brillen sind recht gut und teilweise schon gÃ¼nstig zu bekommen:

http://www.maexis.de/12-0-alpina-mu...ic-varioflex-sportbrille-sonnenbrille/a-1883/

http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/25486

http://www.actionsports.de/de/Bekle...tt-Varioflex-orange::26218.html?refID=froogle

http://www.kurbelix.com/product_inf...=p48547_ALPINA---Sonnenbrille---Frenetic.html



austriacarp schrieb:


> Hallo
> Wo gibt es die X0 Shifter 3x9 zu einen guten Preis habe sie bis jetzt beim CNC fÃ¼r 111â¬ gefunden geht da noch was oder ist der Preis OK?


GÃ¼nstigeren Preis fÃ¼r das Set kenne ich auch nicht. Aber alternativ nur den 9-fach bei CNC fÃ¼r 41â¬ kaufen und einen 3-Fach bei Ebay ersteigern. Mit etwas Geduld kommst Du dann bei 70-90â¬ raus.
http://cnc-bike.de/product_info.php...=9972&osCsid=6c76248344895a18ad5ea9c92e7585d0


----------



## InoX (17. März 2011)

kosten nur noch 98 Euro


----------



## dreamdeep (17. März 2011)

InoX schrieb:


> kosten nur noch 98 Euro



Das ist die Matchmaker Version ohne Schellen, die normale Version mit Schellen kostet immer noch 111.


----------



## B.Scheuert (17. März 2011)

X.0 Shifter gleich nebenan fÃ¼r 85â¬ Ob neu oder gebraucht steht da leider nicht. Aber fragen kostet nichts.

Suche: SRAM X.9 Schaltwerk kurz unter 59.90â¬
Und, auch wenn es eher ungewÃ¶hnlich fÃ¼r MTB-Fahrer ist: SixSixOne Flight Lumberjack Gr. S unter 139â¬ inkl. Versand


----------



## Iond (17. März 2011)

suche DÃ¤mpfer mit 200mm EinbaulÃ¤nge und 57mm Hub fÃ¼r ein BMC Trailfox 02.

Gerne einen RP23 oder RP2 fÃ¼r mÃ¶glichst unter 200â¬ und mit Garantie...aber auch LeistungsmÃ¤Ãig gleichwertige DÃ¤mpfer wÃ¤ren eine Option.

GruÃ

Iond


----------



## ml-55 (17. März 2011)

moin,
ne reverb 30,9 mit 380mm unter 230,-

irgendwo zu haben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sochris (13. April 2011)

hi, ich suche auch was, 26er CC Felgen komplett für Front und Rear. Vorn 20mm Steckachse und hinten normal.
Preisvorstellung bis 300. Einsatz leichtes CC und Wald.

danke schonmal


----------



## Sarrois (13. April 2011)

sochris schrieb:


> hi, ich suche auch was, 26er CC Felgen komplett für Front und Rear. Vorn 20mm Steckachse und hinten normal.
> Preisvorstellung bis 300. Einsatz leichtes CC und Wald.
> 
> danke schonmal


 
Kannst du auch schlauchlos fahren:
http://shop.best-bike-parts.de/Lauf...z-Novatec-SL-FRM388-speichen-weiss--2702.html

http://shop.best-bike-parts.de/Lauf...dsatz-MTB-Disc-Novatec-SL-DT-XR400--2412.html


----------



## Hans (13. April 2011)

Hallo

suche 2011er Fat Albert v+r  2,4 tubeless ready (nicht die richtigen tubeless) und vor allem sollten sie lieferbar sein

Danke

Hans


----------



## xand (13. April 2011)

Suche Avid Elixir R Set, hat es wer billiger gesehen als hier für 149.- ?
http://cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?products_id=9957


----------



## TeamAlter (13. April 2011)

Hans schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> suche 2011er Fat Albert v+r  2,4 tubeless ready (nicht die richtigen tubeless) und vor allem sollten sie lieferbar sein
> 
> ...



würde mich auch interessieren


----------



## bobons (13. April 2011)

Nicht gerade geschenkt aber lieferbar: Fat Albert Rear Evo Snake Skin PaceStar 2,40" TL-Ready 32,90

Und Vorne:  Schwalbe Fat Albert Front Evolution MTB Faltreifen 2011 37,90


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hans (13. April 2011)

leider ist der Front nicht lieferbar


----------



## bobons (14. April 2011)

xand schrieb:


> Suche Avid Elixir R Set, hat es wer billiger gesehen als hier für 149.- ?
> http://cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?products_id=9957



Da sie selbst gebracuht ohne Bremsscheiben und Adapter für 120-150 über den Tisch gehen, sage ich dass Du bei CNC bedenkenlos zugreifen kannst. Wäre auch mein Favorit wenn ich gerade eine günstige Scheibenbremse suchen würde.



Hans schrieb:


> leider ist der Front nicht lieferbar



Schade, hatte ich übersehen. Aber mach Dir nichts draus, manche hier warten seit einem halben Jahr auf den Conti MK II 2.4 Protection...
Weiss jemand wo es die Rubber Queen in 2.2 als Faltversion mit Black Chilli günstig gibt? Angebote liegen bei 35 Euro aufwärts soviel ich weiss.


----------



## Bogeyman (15. April 2011)

Bin auf der Suche nach einer FOX DHX Feder 550x2.80
Habe bis jetzt bei Bike-Components ~47 Euro gefunden?

Kennst jemand ein besseres Angebot?


----------



## das_chucky (19. April 2011)

Hallo, 
ich suche folgende Federgabel:

Rock Shox Reba RLT Ti Dual Air 29'' Federgabel Mod. 2011 
120mm, 1 1/8'', white/silver
Ausfallende: Maxle Lite 20mm // inkl. Pumpe

Das günstigste, was ich zurzeit finden kann ist HIBIKE für *498,90*

Es wäre toll, wenn ihr mir helfen könntet.

Danke.


----------



## demiano (19. April 2011)

Hallo,

suche XT-Komplettgruppe ohne Naben und Bremsen mit 180er Kurbel, Topswing und langem Käfig.

Hier gesehen für 314 ohne Versandkosten

http://www.actionsports.de/de/Kompo...T-770-10-Komplettgruppe-3x10-fach::28863.html

Vielen Dank im Voraus!


Demian


----------



## Innsbruuucker (21. April 2011)

Go Pro HD?

Gibts ja fast nur fÃ¼r den regl. Verkaufspreis von 350â¬.
Manchmal gibt es sie aber fÃ¼r 300-310â¬. Jemand eine Idee?


----------



## user_0815 (21. April 2011)

Innsbruuucker schrieb:


> Go Pro HD?
> 
> Gibts ja fast nur für den regl. Verkaufspreis von 350.
> Manchmal gibt es sie aber für 300-310. Jemand eine Idee?


http://alturl.com/qvu7y

das forum macht amazon-links kaputt


----------



## Innsbruuucker (21. April 2011)

MHhm. Ist leider die Naked Version


----------



## user_0815 (21. April 2011)

heisst?


----------



## Innsbruuucker (24. April 2011)

Ohne Zubehör, keine Pads zum kleben, Kopfbefestigung...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## manfred01 (4. Mai 2011)

Suche zwei Smart Sam Evo 2,1. Bei Bike Discount gibt´s das neue Modell für 67,74 incl. Versand. Mir würde auch die alte Version (ohne "Pacestar") reichen. Hat jemand eine Idee?


----------



## Apollon (4. Mai 2011)

Wo bekommt man aktuell XT/SLX Schaltkomponenten am günstigsten?
Nach meinem letzten stand bei bike-mailorder.de ... Zumindest wenn man zu einem kompletten Schaltset aufaddiert


----------



## bobons (4. Mai 2011)

Apollon schrieb:


> Wo bekommt man aktuell XT/SLX Schaltkomponenten am günstigsten?
> Nach meinem letzten stand bei bike-mailorder.de ... Zumindest wenn man zu einem kompletten Schaltset aufaddiert



Und wieviel kostet da das Komplettset?

http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p26298_SLX-Gruppe-ohne-Naben-und-Bremsen-Modell-2011-.html


----------



## Apollon (4. Mai 2011)

Shimano SLX Cassette CS-HG 80 9-fach	29,90 â¬
Shimano Kette Dura Ace / XTR CN-7701 9-fach	19,90 â¬
Shimano SLX Kurbel FC-M660	89,90 â¬
Shimano XT Schaltwerk RD-M772 GS	49,90 â¬
Shimano XT Umwerfer FD-M 770 TS	17,90 â¬
Shimano XTR Schaltkabelsatz	22,90 â¬
Summe	230,40 â¬

so zumindest vor nem halben jahr mit allen teilen, welche ich brauche. ich check die aktuellen preise heute nochmal ab.

preise sind/waren Ã¼brigends von actionsports.de - habe mich vertan, sorry


----------



## Apollon (4. Mai 2011)

preise sind noch aktuell, bis auf umwerfer und schaltkabelset, die sind beide etwas teurer geworden


----------



## sap (4. Mai 2011)

Suche Race Face Zero Lightweight Leg Protektoren in XL. 39 â¬ bei CRC ist das gÃ¼nstigste, was ich gefunden habe. HÃ¤tte gern n deutschen Laden, zwecks RÃ¼cksendemÃ¶glichkeit, falls sie nicht so gut passen..
Hat jemand n Tipp?


----------



## BikeZebra (6. Mai 2011)

Suche _(günstig bis umsonst )_

Hinterbaudämpfer für LRS (Merida, Centurion,...)
mit Einbaulänge 320 mm.






Gerne auch gebraucht.
Funktion sollte aber bitte in Ordnung sein, Gebrauchsspuren egal.

Danke


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (6. Mai 2011)

Weiß wer wo es die aktuellen DT Gabeln am günstigsten gibt? 

Gruß


----------



## Kesemo (7. Mai 2011)

Wo gibt es die *KCNC Ti Pro Lite in 31,6 mm 350mm* am günstigsten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Holz Fäller (8. Mai 2011)

Super Thread!

Suche: Julbo Dirt Zebra

Ich habe sie bis jetzt nicht unter 109,90  bei Bergzeit gefunden, vielleicht gibts ja irgendwo noch eine Gutscheinaktion, oder ähnliches!

Alternativ gibt es sie in eBay noch aus Großbritannien, hat damit jemand Erfahrungen bezüglich Zoll?

Merci!


----------



## kollins (8. Mai 2011)

Hi,

Zoll fällt keiner an von GB nach D.

Beste Grüße,

Kollins


----------



## Deleted 186101 (8. Mai 2011)

Hi,

Ich suche möglichst günstig:
Hope Tech M4 für vorne und/oder Hope Tech X2 für hinten.
Wer Tips hätte .
Grüße
crego


----------



## dreamdeep (8. Mai 2011)

Hope gibt es bei http://www.bike-box.de/ günstig


----------



## cannondalebiker (9. Mai 2011)

Hallo,
wo gibt es derzeit günstige und lieferbare conti rubber queens in 2.4?
Danke


----------



## dreamdeep (9. Mai 2011)

Nicht so günstig, aber dafür lieferbar. Habe selbst lange gesucht und nur diesen Anbeiter gefunden, wo die RQ ab lager lieferbar sind.

http://www.mountainbikes.net/mtbikes/produkt.cfm?PNR=15196&prodid=21700


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hulkyoh (9. Mai 2011)

Gibts irgendwo nen Camelbak MULE 2011 in schwarz günstiger als bei http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p28566_M-U-L-E--Trinkrucksack-Modell-2011-.html ?

Wäre über nen Tip sehr erfreut.

Gruß

Hulkyoh


----------



## TonySoprano (9. Mai 2011)

Den 2010er gibt es bei stadler für knapp 60

http://www.zweirad-stadler.com/shop/camelbak/camelback-trinkrucksack-m-u-l-e-.html,a16966


----------



## hulkyoh (9. Mai 2011)

Heißer Preis, Dankeschön!
Gibts vielleicht noch nen Tip für den '11er ?

Gruß

Hulkyoh


----------



## joah (11. Mai 2011)

Suche einen

Selle Italia SLR Kit Carbonio Sattel, muss kein 2011er sein.

günstigster Preis den ich gefunden habe 115


cheers joah


----------



## reflux (11. Mai 2011)

truvativ stylo oct 3.3 kurbel 175mm


----------



## fone (12. Mai 2011)

Suche Dainese Gladiator Evo in _*XL*_, vielleicht hat jemand was gesehen?


----------



## twisthead (12. Mai 2011)

fone schrieb:


> Suche Dainese Gladiator Evo in _*XL*_, vielleicht hat jemand was gesehen?



http://www.bikebling.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=Dainese-Gladiator-Evo

Gruß


----------



## fone (12. Mai 2011)

cool, danke  
schön wäre natürlich ein shop in europa gewesen.


----------



## twisthead (12. Mai 2011)

aber bei den Wechselkursen lohnt sich der Einkauf erst recht 


//Edit: doch wohl kein Schnapper, denn hier gibts den Protektor für weniger und das aus D http://www.stylefish.de/suits/dainese-gladiator-evo-black-anthracite.html


----------



## fone (13. Mai 2011)

nice! danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schwertrider (22. Mai 2011)

suche DT swiss EX1750Laufräder.Hier für 499 euronen .                                                                                                                                              http://www.bike-components.de/index...1422d2031b908a2df&limit=&filter_id=131&order=

schonmal danke!


----------



## saschomat (24. Mai 2011)

Hallo ihr Schnäppchen-Jäger,

wisst ihr, wo man die alte XTR Kurbel FC-M 970 für weniger als EUR 315,00 (Google) bekommt? 

Vielen Dank vorab !!

Satch


----------



## JENSeits (24. Mai 2011)

Hallo,

ich suche den GoPro LCD Bildschirm. Vielleicht hat den ja jemand günstig gesehen, gerne auch über Gutscheine zu realisieren.

Dankeschön schonmal!


----------



## Sarrois (25. Mai 2011)

Suche ein Hardtail in Größe S für max. 800,
kann auch von 2009 oder 2010 sein.

Die Ausstattung sollte einigermassen stimmig sein


----------



## bobons (25. Mai 2011)

Sarrois schrieb:


> Suche ein Hardtail in Größe S für max. 800,
> kann auch von 2009 oder 2010 sein.
> 
> Die Ausstattung sollte einigermassen stimmig sein



Bei so einer unklaren Anfrage solltest Du eher einen neuen Thread in der Kaufberatung aufmachen.

Aber trotzdem: falls Du (bzw. diejenige/derjenige für den/die das Rad ist) nicht auf die Eisdielen-Scheibenbrems-Optik Wert legst: http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k95/a15714/ltd-team-hs33-2010.html

Zudem solltest Du die "Größe S" und die stimmige Ausstattung zumindest ein wenig definieren. Es gibt auch ein Cube Acid von 2010 für unter 600 Euro, das hat an sich auch eine stimmige Ausstattung für die Preisklasse...


----------



## JENSeits (25. Mai 2011)

hmm den LCD BacPac scheints wohl nciht günstig zugeben


----------



## bobons (25. Mai 2011)

kollins schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> da immer mehr Leute den Schnäppchen Jäger Thread
> 
> ...



Nur mal zur Erinnerung.


----------



## reflux (25. Mai 2011)

günstigste bezugsquelle
für kettenblätter für die xtr 960 kurbel


----------



## TonySoprano (25. Mai 2011)

saschomat schrieb:


> Hallo ihr Schnäppchen-Jäger,
> 
> wisst ihr, wo man die alte XTR Kurbel FC-M 970 für weniger als EUR 315,00 (Google) bekommt?
> 
> ...



hab Dir ne PN geschickt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## markus182 (26. Mai 2011)

Hallo,

bin auf der Suche nach nem (günstigen) CC Faltreifen (X King, Nobby Nic o.Ä.).
Breite ~2.25"

Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen


----------



## Xah88 (26. Mai 2011)

markus182 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> bin auf der Suche nach nem (günstigen) CC Faltreifen (X King, Nobby Nic o.Ä.).
> Breite ~2.25"
> ...


 
Im Nachbarthread sind Rocket Rons für 15-20  angepriesen...


----------



## markus182 (26. Mai 2011)

der Preis ist nicht schlecht - bedenkt man aber die Lebensdauer lohnt sich das nicht wirklich (fahre keine Rennen)


----------



## fone (26. Mai 2011)

wollte ich auch erst schreiben, rocket ron 2.1 ist aber doch ne andere hausnummer als nobby nic


----------



## xc90 (28. Mai 2011)

Hallo ich Suche ein XTR shadow Schaltwerk, hat vileicht jemand irgendwo ein günstieges gesehen?


----------



## markus182 (28. Mai 2011)

Hab mir jetzt den hier geholt
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/kS1/a38486/nobby-nic-evo-pacestar-225-tl-ready.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hans (28. Mai 2011)

suche XT Gruppe 2011 mit 170mm Kurbeln ohne Naben/Bremsen

bei BC gibt es die für 299,00 , aber leider nicht mit 170mm Kurbel 

Danke

Hans


----------



## BlueHerta (29. Mai 2011)

Suche günstigen Full Face Helm in Größe M. Bei Bikeunit gibts grad welche im Angebot für 40 aber leider keinen Helm mehr in Größe M.


----------



## bambusrad (29. Mai 2011)

Suche einen schwarzen Chris King in 1 1/8, der billiger als bei CRC zu habe ist und sofort lieferbar ist. Ob Sotte Voce oder normal spielt keine Rolle.
Wenn jemand etwas neuwertiges anzubieten hat, kann er dies auch gerne per pn machen
Gruss M


----------



## aircondition (30. Mai 2011)

Hallo,
ich bin auf der Suche nach einer Kind Shock i950 Stütze ohne Remote. 31,6mm und min. 350mm länge.

Bei Bikealm für 160 zu haben, es darf gerne noch etwas günstiger sein.

http://www.bike-alm.de/product_info...lstuetze-Kind-Shock-i-950-31-6mm---350mm.html


----------



## blutbuche (30. Mai 2011)

hey , suche jemanden , der mir günstig nach meiner marzocchi 55ata schaut - sie hakelt und anscheinend stimmt was nicht mit den buchsen ... mögl. aus der nähe frankfurt /main , möchte sie ungern hin u. herschicken ... bitte pn , danke !!! k.


----------



## p4dox (30. Mai 2011)

Suche XT Schalthebel, wenn mögloch in aktueller Generation 2010 - 2011
Wenn es einen unschlagbaren Preis der XTR Gattung gibt, wäre ich auch hier interessiert.

Grüße


----------



## dreamdeep (31. Mai 2011)

Suche zwar kein Schnäppchen, aber einen lieferbaren Poc Trabec Race Helm in Größe M-L, hab schon alle mir bekannten Shops durch und nirgends ist er lieferbar.


----------



## veraono (31. Mai 2011)

Maxxis Ardent 2.4 *wenn mögl. EXO*
My cheapest: http://www.bike24.net/p118720.html 35 eur.
Merci


----------



## bobons (31. Mai 2011)

> Maxxis Ardent 2.4 wenn mögl. EXO



Habe ich neulich wie ein blöder gesucht, höchstens bei Chainreaction ein paar Cent billiger zu bekommen, dafür mit kostenlosen Versand und eventuell längerer Lieferzeit.

Vielleicht noch als Drahtreifen, wiegt nur ca. 70 g mehr, kostet aber nur 27 Euro:
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=31276


----------



## Grmpf (3. Juni 2011)

Moin, suche:

O'Neal 311 Bolt für unter 99

Mein günstigster Preis:  hibike

thx

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bobons (3. Juni 2011)

Grmpf schrieb:


> Moin, suche:
> 
> O'Neal 311 Bolt fÃ¼r unter 99â¬
> 
> ...



http://www.zweiradtreff-fritzsche.de/Helme/311_Helmet_BOLT_black_white_M_57_58cm_123456-0600B-003.html

Gibt es in allen GrÃ¶Ãen.

Oder nicht mehr in allen GrÃ¶Ãen fÃ¼r unter 90 Euro: http://www.motopodo.de/artikel.php?ad=13005

PS: Der ist ja sauschwer..., 2,1 kg? Aber um das Gehirn zu schÃ¼tzen bestimmt nicht schlecht, das Gewicht kommt ja sicher nicht von den schwereren Polstern.
Ansonsten : http://www.bike24.net/p18619.html


----------



## bobons (4. Juni 2011)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Suche zwar kein Schnäppchen, aber einen lieferbaren Poc Trabec Race Helm in Größe M-L, hab schon alle mir bekannten Shops durch und nirgends ist er lieferbar.



Eine Alternative habe ich gefunden: 661 Recon

Ich glaube die POC 2011er Helme sind allgemein nicht mehr lieferbar, wahrscheinlich noch im Container auf See. CRC zumindest erwartet den Lagereingang am 29.06.
Doch was gefunden, was auf Lager sein soll: [ame="http://www.amazon.de/POC-Herren-Radhelm-Trabec-Race/dp/product-availability/B004L2KZS0/ref=dp_availability_1?ie=UTF8&m=A3JWKAKR8XB7XF"]Falls Link nicht, geht, bei amazon nach Trabec Race suchen[/ame].


----------



## ~joe~ (4. Juni 2011)

Hallo 

suche: Rock Shox Reba
günstige bisher: 299 http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a4...00mm-2010-mattschwarz-mit-remote-option.html?

Danke


----------



## bobons (4. Juni 2011)

~joe~ schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> suche: Rock Shox Reba
> günstige bisher: 299 http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a4...00mm-2010-mattschwarz-mit-remote-option.html?
> ...



Chainreactioncycles verkauft gerade Rock Shox günstig, da war glaube ich eine Reba für 270 Euro dabei.


----------



## ~joe~ (4. Juni 2011)

leider keine gefunden, nur eine welche von 7xxâ¬ auf 4xxâ¬ runtergesetzt war.


----------



## bobons (4. Juni 2011)

~joe~ schrieb:


> leider keine gefunden, nur eine welche von 7xx auf 4xx runtergesetzt war.



http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=67340

http://www.hood.de/angebot/41859703/rock-shox-reba-sl-80-in-schwarz.htm


----------



## ~joe~ (4. Juni 2011)

Oh vielen Dank hab über die Federgabelsuche leider nich gefunden oder bin zu blind gewesen...


----------



## DeppJones (6. Juni 2011)

Suche preisgünstige Felgen

ZTR Flow in Schwarz, 32Loch

Alternative:

ALEX Supra30 in Schwarz, 32Loch (und LIEFERBAR)


----------



## fantic26 (7. Juni 2011)

SPEED STUFF FULL FACE HELM 59.90â¬ statt 119â¬ 





http://www.facebook.com/pages/Bikehardest/179741962036467?sk=wall

AVID SINGEL DIGIT TITAN SL  Komplett set oder Einzel zu Tiefspreisen

http://www.bikehardest.net/j15/165-Aufbewahrung/Zeige-alle-Produkte.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 186101 (7. Juni 2011)

DeppJones schrieb:


> Suche preisgünstige Felgen
> 
> ZTR Flow in Schwarz, 32Loch
> 
> ...



Hi,

Dem schließe ich mich mal an.
Bei CRC für 75  und wiggle 68:http://www.wiggle.co.uk/de/stans-no-tubes-ztr-flow-disc-mtb-rim-26-inch/
Gerne was in der Preisregion aus D.

Grüße
crego


----------



## TomatoAc (7. Juni 2011)

Ich suche den Sigma BC 2209 Targa wireless so billig wie möglich, wenns gibt auch ohne Halterungen etc., also nur den reinen Tacho.

Kennt da einer was günstigeres als 80 (im Neukaufset)?


----------



## fantic26 (8. Juni 2011)

Stronglight Kettenblatt Set für XTR FC-M 960 22-32-44

Nur 79.90

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Bikehardest/179741962036467?sk=wall

http://www.bikehardest.net/j15/Sram...ettenblatt-Set-fur-XTR-FC-M-960-22-32-44.html

http://www.bikehardest.net/j15/165-Aufbewahrung/Zeige-alle-Produkte.html


----------



## Iond (8. Juni 2011)

~joe~ schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> suche: Rock Shox Reba
> günstige bisher: 299 http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a4...00mm-2010-mattschwarz-mit-remote-option.html?
> ...



genau unter dem oben angegebenen Link für 249
Ebenso in weiß mit 120mm und schwarz mit 80mm.

Suche eine Magura Louise inkl. 180er Scheiben und PM Befestigungsmöglichkeit unter 200


----------



## dreamdeep (9. Juni 2011)

DeppJones schrieb:


> Suche preisgünstige Felgen
> 
> ZTR Flow in Schwarz, 32Loch
> 
> ...



Bei bikemailorder ist die supra zwar mit Lieferzeit ausgewiesen, die stimmt aber auch. Meine wurde jetzt nach 4 Werktagen versendet


----------



## Sarrois (9. Juni 2011)

Suche Schellen für Sram-X9 Trigger als Ersatz für meine Matchmarkerschellen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TeamAlter (14. Juni 2011)

Suche Magura HS 33 Modell 2010 in schwarz oder 2011 in schwarz/silber.

Preis sollte auf alle Fälle unter 150 Euro pro Set liegen.

Danke!


----------



## bobons (14. Juni 2011)

TeamAlter schrieb:


> Suche Magura HS 33 Modell 2010 in schwarz oder 2011 in schwarz/silber.
> 
> Preis sollte auf alle Fälle unter 150 Euro pro Set liegen.
> 
> Danke!



http://www.actionsports.de/de/Komponenten/Bremsen/Felgenbremsen/Magura-HS33-Felgenbremse-Mod-2011-diverse-Farben::34919.html?refID=froogle

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a36231/magura-hs-33-schwarz-4-finger-hebel.html?uin=bnehf9p4vfli15jvdllr0k9hn5

In 2010 Silber für 120 Euro zu haben.


----------



## Iond (15. Juni 2011)

TeamAlter schrieb:


> Suche Magura HS 33 Modell 2010 in schwarz oder 2011 in schwarz/silber.
> 
> Preis sollte auf alle Fälle unter 150 Euro pro Set liegen.
> 
> Danke!



http://cgi.ebay.de/Magura-HS-33-hyd...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item4aabeb6c50
130


----------



## MTBle (16. Juni 2011)

Suche Felgen Velocity P35 (26") 

Bis jetzt habe ich www.singlespeed.nl mit 72,50 +12,50 Porto gefunden.
Kennt jemand einen günstigeren Shop

Danke schon mal


----------



## .floe. (16. Juni 2011)

Suche Conti Rubber Queens 2,4 Black Chili.

GÃ¼nstigster Preis bisher 38â¬ Ã¼ber hibike.


----------



## Iond (16. Juni 2011)

.floe. schrieb:


> Suche Conti Rubber Queens 2,4 Black Chili.
> 
> Günstigster Preis bisher 38 über hibike.



bei Brügelmann mit Gutschein um 30


----------



## .floe. (16. Juni 2011)

Rubber Queen 2,4 Black Chili:



> bei BrÃ¼gelmann mit Gutschein um 30â¬



Du meinst den hier:

http://www.bruegelmann.de/fahrradteile/reifen-schlaeuche/reifen-conti-rubber-queen-faltb/224677.html

Sicher, dass das die Black Chili Version ist?

_Reifen:	 
ReifengrÃ¶Ãe Zoll (Durchmesser x Breite): 26 x 2.4
ReifengrÃ¶Ãe ETRTO (Breite x Durchmesser): 60-559
Bauart: Faltreifen
Druck Bar: 3 - 4
faltbar: ja
Dichte Karkassengewebe: *84*
Reflexstreifen: nein
Pannenschutz: *nein*_


----------



## Iond (16. Juni 2011)

in der Artikelbeschreibung steht was von Black Chilli...
Allerdings ist der normale falt halt der mit 84 tpi Karkasse
und der Black Chili müsste die Apex Seitenwand haben.

Am besten anrufen und nachfragen oder bestellen und zur not zurückschicken. Wenn du zwei Reifen bestellst kostet dich der Rückversand nichts


----------



## reflux (16. Juni 2011)

magura martha in rot oder schwarz


----------



## hubi99002 (16. Juni 2011)

Hi Leute!
Heute such ich mal was, nämlich einen Conti RaceKing 2.2 SuperSonic, und das Wichtigste wäre ein sehr günstiger Versand nach Österreich...
LG 
PS: Gesamt 35 Ocken wäre ok.... billiger natülich ein Hit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bobons (17. Juni 2011)

hubi99002 schrieb:


> Hi Leute!
> Heute such ich mal was, nämlich einen Conti RaceKing 2.2 SuperSonic, und das Wichtigste wäre ein sehr günstiger Versand nach Österreich...
> LG
> PS: Gesamt 35 Ocken wäre ok.... billiger natülich ein Hit



Bikepalast, + 6 Euro Versandkosten nach A, macht 32,90 Euro, lieferbar.


----------



## Sarrois (17. Juni 2011)

Sarrois schrieb:


> Suche Schellen für Sram-X9 Trigger als Ersatz für meine Matchmarkerschellen


 
Suche die Schellen immer noch


----------



## bobons (17. Juni 2011)

Sarrois schrieb:


> Suche die Schellen immer noch



Heul nicht rum...

Die Suche hat 2 Minuten gekostet, in denen ich darauf gewartet habe dass mein ultraschneller Arbeitsrechner einen weiteren Mausklick ausführt. Zum Glück habe ich meinen Laptop dabei...


----------



## Sarrois (17. Juni 2011)

bobons schrieb:


> Heul nicht rum...
> 
> Die Suche hat 2 Minuten gekostet, in denen ich darauf gewartet habe dass mein ultraschneller Arbeitsrechner einen weiteren Mausklick ausführt. Zum Glück habe ich meinen Laptop dabei...


 
Dankeschön

Ich heul doch nicht rum, iss doch nur Spaß.
aber 16,95 Euronen ist eindeutig zuviel, mehr wie 9,99 zahl ich nicht

Ich werd mir nen kompletten Satz X9 Hebel kaufen und nur die Hebel verticken oder auf Halde legen


----------



## Dragonback (20. Juni 2011)

Danke an den, der mir die letzte 2010 Rock Shox Reba SL in schwarz matt bei bike-discount am Samstag weggeschnappt hat. Der Preis war 249,- , weiß jemand zufällig noch eine andere Quelle mit ähnlichem Preis für das Teil?


----------



## single-malts (20. Juni 2011)

Servus,

vielleicht hat hier einen einen Tip...
Bin auf der Suche nach einem BROOKS Sattel in braun... günstig.

wie der hier:
http://www.westbrookcycles.co.uk/co...oks-saddles-brooks-swift-chrome-saddle-p36321

Danke


----------



## twisthead (20. Juni 2011)

single-malts schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> vielleicht hat hier einen einen Tip...
> Bin auf der Suche nach einem BROOKS Sattel in braun... günstig.
> ...



zumindest günstiger als in England:
http://www.das-tretlager.de/Fahrradersatzteile/Sattel-Sattelstuetze/Fahrradsattel/BROOKS-Sattel-B17-Herren-ATB-Trekkingsattel-aged.html

Gruß


----------



## MTBle (21. Juni 2011)

Suche eine Shimano FH-M988 HR Nabe (142/12)

Bis jetzt habe ich rose als billigstes für 176,95 (173+3,95) gefunden.

Kennt da jemand eine günstigere Quelle?

Danke schon mal


----------



## scarab (21. Juni 2011)

Dragonback schrieb:


> Danke an den, der mir die letzte 2010 Rock Shox Reba SL in schwarz matt bei bike-discount am Samstag weggeschnappt hat. Der Preis war 249,- , weiß jemand zufällig noch eine andere Quelle mit ähnlichem Preis für das Teil?



Hier gibst eine REBA RLT Dual Air Disc 100 mm zwar in weiß und für 288,45 . Dafür ist es aber auch ein aktuelles Modell und und der Poploc Hebel scheint auch mit dabei zu sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zzeuzz (23. Juni 2011)

hallo,

ich suche eine xx worldcup gruppe bb30 inkl. bremen und eine x.0 gruppe gxp inkl. bremsen

gern auch aus dem ausland, ich finde nicht wirklich was ordentliches

danke schonmal


----------



## freetourer (23. Juni 2011)

Hallo.

Suche eine Bezugsquelle für ZTR Crest 29 Felgen.

Günstigster von mir gefundener Preis 166.- für 2 Stück.

Geht da noch was?

Danke und schönen Gruß


----------



## mueslimann (23. Juni 2011)

*Hinterrad 28"* mit *Nabenschaltung *und *Rücktrittbremse*
Marke egal: bevorzugt Shimano oder Sram. 
Mehr als 3 Gänge (5,7,...). 
Felge: silbern sonst egal, auch Stahlfelgen möglich. Breite sollte aber bei mindestens um die 25 mm liegen.
Günstigstes, das ich finden konnte: 
http://www.kurbelix.com/product_inf...7-7-Gang-Ruecktritt.html&ia-pmtrack=157681748

Danke schonmal wenn wer was weiß


----------



## garbel (24. Juni 2011)

Suche Deore Kurbelgarnitur FC-M590 in schwarz (22-32-44), *aber in 170mm*, geht da irgendwas um die 50-55 Euro? Ich find nur eine beim Brügelmann für 49 Euro, aber ohne Innenlager...


----------



## twisthead (24. Juni 2011)

garbel schrieb:


> Suche Deore Kurbelgarnitur FC-M590 in schwarz (22-32-44), *aber in 170mm*, geht da irgendwas um die 50-55 Euro? Ich find nur eine beim Brügelmann für 49 Euro, aber ohne Innenlager...



http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p22101_Deore-Kurbelgarnitur-FC-M590-FC-M591-Hollowtech-II-.html


Gruß


----------



## garbel (25. Juni 2011)

twisthead schrieb:


> http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p22101_Deore-Kurbelgarnitur-FC-M590-FC-M591-Hollowtech-II-.html
> 
> 
> Gruß



Ja Danke, das hatte ich mitttlerweile auch gefunden. Selbige Kurbel gibt es beim Erwin auch, und zwar für 51 Euro. Kommt aber so ziemlich auf's Gleiche raus, da der Versand 1 Euro mehr kostet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 77bull (26. Juni 2011)

Suche XT-Scheibenbremsen-Hebel für Rechts (Hinter-Rad).


Mein bester gefunder Preis: beim Brüggelmann 39 Teuros...
http://www.bruegelmann.de/fahrradte...tml?c=816&_cid=22_-1_6623_6738_6743_227145_0_[REF]&BPCID=74&BPPID=BZ8796096

Danke

So ein Schei***........ ist mir doch tatsächlich die Aufnahme gebrochen.... und jetzt geht der Mist mit Entlüften wieder los..... sorry Off-Topic, bitte nicht drauf Antworten...


----------



## Chicane (26. Juni 2011)

77bull schrieb:


> Suche XT-Scheibenbremsen-Hebel für Rechts (Hinter-Rad).
> 
> 
> Mein bester gefunder Preis: beim Brüggelmann 39 Teuros...
> ...



38 Euro http://cnc-bike.de/product_info.php...=2661&osCsid=c3243796dfc53a2e377d6f19ad878b5a

Allerdings zahlst du bei Brügelmann mit Gutschein und Versand nur 34 Euro, dafür musst du 1-2 Wochen Lieferzeit einplanen.


----------



## r0ckZ (26. Juni 2011)

du kannst auch die slx hebel nehmen, sind kompatibel


----------



## votecstoepsl (28. Juni 2011)

Ich hoffe schon seit geraumer Zeit auf einen Reifenschnapper.

Nobby Nic oder Mountain King, nicht rein zufällig jemanden einer über den Weg gelaufen?


----------



## Enrgy (28. Juni 2011)

schau mal bei bs24.cc, da gibts den MK I in 2.4 für 7,99. 
Kann natürlich sein, daß der Reifen inzwischen mental völlig unfahrbar ist, weil der 50Eu Nachfolger auf dem Markt ist...


----------



## votecstoepsl (28. Juni 2011)

Enrgy schrieb:


> schau mal bei bs24.cc, da gibts den MK I in 2.4 für 7,99.
> Kann natürlich sein, daß der Reifen inzwischen mental völlig unfahrbar ist, weil der 50Eu Nachfolger auf dem Markt ist...



Danke!  Aber sollte schon der Neue sein.


----------



## bobons (28. Juni 2011)

Enrgy schrieb:


> schau mal bei bs24.cc, da gibts den MK I in 2.4 für 7,99.
> Kann natürlich sein, daß der Reifen inzwischen mental völlig unfahrbar ist, weil der 50Eu Nachfolger auf dem Markt ist...



 

Danke, "made my day" weil Du völlig recht hattest! 
Finde ich aber gut so, so konnte und kann ich den "alten" MK zu Schnapperpreisen bei ebay kaufen (MK 1 SS 2,4 530 g 8 Euro gebraucht, MK 1 Protection neu 17 Euro).

Aber damit das ja keine Kaufberatung werden soll: 

Maxxis Larsen TT - 26x2,35 - D60 - MaxxPro 26 Euro

Schwalbe Nobby Nic Performance Faltreifen ORC-Compound black-skin Mod. 2011 20 Euro

Maxxis HighRoller - 26x2,35 - D60 - MaxxPro 29 Euro


----------



## MonsterJoe (29. Juni 2011)

Hallo

Suche einen  neuen FF-Helm. Und zwar den Urge Down-O-Matic Blau S/M unter 195 

Wenn jemand was sieht...

danke 
*
*


----------



## Hacky 2003 (29. Juni 2011)

Hallo Zusammen
Suche folgende Sattelstütze als Schnäppchen bis jetzt liegt sie bei 105 
XLC Pro Sattelstütze höhenverstellbar SP-T04 31,6 mm 	
vielleicht weis jemand mehr wie ich.
Gruß Hacky


----------



## Jillmec (30. Juni 2011)

tag auch

weiß wer zufällig wo ich einen günstigen dämpfer ebl:165mm herbekomm. das beste was ich bis her gefunde hatte war ein sr suntour epicon lodp für 109.

hat wer was besseres im angebot?

thx


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DonMega (30. Juni 2011)

Hallo

Meine Suche wird etwas schwieriger!
Ich suche nämlich den kompletten Antrieb.
Allerdings gibt es da noch ein kleines Problem...ich möchte alles farblich passend haben, und zwar in schwarz und weiß.

Also, ich suche:
- Kurbel 2-fach (24 + 36) 170mm in *weiß* mit Innenlager 73mm, KB in *schwarz*
- Kassette 8- oder 9-fach in *schwarz*
*- *Trigger 2x9 (oder eben 8) in *schwarz *(grau geht auch)
- passende Kette in *schwarz*
*- *KeFü 2-fach für Tretlagermontage in *schwarz *oder *weiß*

Ich hab bisher bei meiner Suche kein Glück gehabt, oder nur Teile gefunden die nicht zueinander gepasst haben.
Vielleicht kann ja einer von euch helfen?!

Danke!

Alternativ geht auch folgende Farbkombi:
- Kurbel in schwarz
- Kassette in gold
- Kette in Gold
- dazu passende Trigger in schwarz


----------



## twisthead (4. Juli 2011)

Jillmec schrieb:


> tag auch
> 
> weiß wer zufällig wo ich einen günstigen dämpfer ebl:165mm herbekomm. das beste was ich bis her gefunde hatte war ein sr suntour epicon lodp für 109.
> 
> ...



EBL 165mm: http://cgi.ebay.de/X-FUSION-O2-RPV-Dampfer-Ol-Stickstoff-165-mm-22-2-/310329821175?pt=Sport_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item48411947f7

Gruß


----------



## freetourer (4. Juli 2011)

Hallo allerseits.

Hat jemand momentan einen guten Tip für einen Sigma Rox ?


----------



## Guerill0 (4. Juli 2011)

Procraft H-Lifter Vario - Sattelstütze
http://www.bike24.net/p123021.html
Kennt jemand ein besseres Angebot?


----------



## j_rg (4. Juli 2011)

http://www.kurbelix.com/products/Fahrradteile/Procraft-Sattelstuetze-H-Lifter-400-mm-95-mm-verstellbar.html?


----------



## Guerill0 (4. Juli 2011)

Danke!


----------



## GrazerTourer (5. Juli 2011)

Suche einen günstigen Saint Bremssattel! Bitte um Hilfe


----------



## phm (6. Juli 2011)

Suche 2x Smart Sam 26x2,1 Reflex.
Bei Ebay als Set inkl. Versand fÃ¼r 43,80â¬:
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...ory=77583&_trksid=p5197.c0.m619#ht_500wt_1094
HÃ¤ndler im Raum MÃ¼nchen geht auch.

Danke & GruÃ

Edit: Gerne auch Alternativen posten, falls jemand noch andere Reifen mit den MaÃen und Reflektorstreifen kennt.


----------



## juneoen (7. Juli 2011)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Suche einen günstigen Saint Bremssattel! Bitte um Hilfe



Shimano Saint Bremszange BR-M800 inkl. Beläge 33

http://cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?products_id=3338&osCsid=7236805c34cf3801fe7cacd92796acc5

Shimano Saint Bremszange BR-M800 ohne Beläge 22

http://cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?products_id=8077&osCsid=7236805c34cf3801fe7cacd92796acc5


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GrazerTourer (7. Juli 2011)

Danke juneoen!  Sollte aber die 810er sein.


----------



## .floe. (11. Juli 2011)

Hi.

Gibts die EX 721 in schwarz 32L noch irgendwo günstiger als bei BMO?

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/MTB/Felgen/Felgen-26-Zoll/Mavic-EX-721-Felge::5599.html

Alternativ ginge auch die Supra D für einen guten Preis.


----------



## austriacarp (11. Juli 2011)

Gibt es den Fat Albert Snake Skin Front oder im Set günstiger als 34.90 bräuchte 3 davon.


----------



## cannondalebiker (11. Juli 2011)

Suche xt 770 oder xtr 970 Diskset mit 6 Loch Scheiben.
Ist die XT um 160â¬ bzw.XTR um 190â¬ erhÃ¤ltlich?


----------



## marco sc (12. Juli 2011)

gibt es ein gÃ¼nstiges Saint Bremsen Set VR+HR unter â¬260 (ohne Adapter+Scheiben)?


----------



## bobons (13. Juli 2011)

marco sc schrieb:


> gibt es ein günstiges Saint Bremsen Set VR+HR unter 260 (ohne Adapter+Scheiben)?



Die alte 800er: Set für 128 Euro, ohne Adapter und Scheiben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bobons (13. Juli 2011)

cannondalebiker schrieb:


> Suche xt 770 oder xtr 970 Diskset mit 6 Loch Scheiben.
> Ist die XT um 160 bzw.XTR um 190 erhältlich?



Die XTR-VR gibt es bei Actionsports für 99,90 Euro.

Das 775er Set gibt es komplett für ca. 200 Euro bei Actionsports, oder ohne Scheiben für 172 bei Bike24.

Du könntest auch vorne die XTR und hinten die XT nehmen. 

Ansonsten ist die *75er Serie am Auslaufen, es gibt ja Neues: Shimano XT 775 oder 785 Bremse


----------



## Dreh (14. Juli 2011)

bobons schrieb:


> Die alte 800er: Set für 128 Euro, ohne Adapter und Scheiben.



die 800er gibt's ja schon länger für wenig Geld, hat aber dafür auch nicht mehr viel mit der 810er gemeinsam..


----------



## marco sc (14. Juli 2011)

ja, hätte ich dazu schreiben sollen.
trotzdem danke.
sonst jmd eine idee?


----------



## j_rg (14. Juli 2011)

Shimano Saint Scheibenbremse BR-M810 258


----------



## didi4651 (14. Juli 2011)

Hallo ich suche als ersatz für meine Avid Eleixir eine AVID CODE in weis wenn möglich auch nur die Bremsen ohne Scheibe und Adapter


----------



## bene94 (15. Juli 2011)

Kennt jemand eine Bezugsquelle für eine günstige Formula R1? Egal welches Modell und am besten ohne Scheiben und Adapter. 
Gehts günstiger als für 230.-? http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...it-schwarz-Mod-2011-ohne-Scheibe-Adapter.html


----------



## matsch (16. Juli 2011)

bene94 schrieb:


> Kennt jemand eine Bezugsquelle für eine günstige Formula R1? Egal welches Modell und am besten ohne Scheiben und Adapter.
> Gehts günstiger als für 230.-? http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...it-schwarz-Mod-2011-ohne-Scheibe-Adapter.html



Für den Stückpreis ist das nicht günstig.

Hier ist es schon besser: http://www.berg-ab.de/shop/product_info.php?products_id=1032
Oder im Bikemarkt vielleicht....


----------



## eljugador (18. Juli 2011)

Hi Leute ich braucht eure Hilfe, und zwar such ich eine sehr gut Preis für ne 3 x 300 Manitou Titan Feder , und such such einen Deuter Attack 20l Rucksack . Vielen Dank schon mal  MfG Michel


----------



## Catsoft (18. Juli 2011)

Ich kauf meine immer hier:http://cgi.ebay.fr/1-Paire-Formula-...s_Cyclisme_&hash=item1e6510e183#ht_2255wt_903

Hat bisher 4x zuverlässig funktioniert. Formula D übernimmt übrigens des Service ohne Murren


----------



## jts-nemo (20. Juli 2011)

Ich suche für ein low(est)-budget Projekt die günstigste HR-Nabe mit Scheibenbremsaufnahme. Möglichkeiten unter 25 Euro zu kommen? Wahrscheinlich unrealistisch, aber ein Versuch ist's wert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bobons (20. Juli 2011)

jts-nemo schrieb:


> Ich suche für ein low(est)-budget Projekt die günstigste HR-Nabe mit Scheibenbremsaufnahme. Möglichkeiten unter 25 Euro zu kommen? Wahrscheinlich unrealistisch, aber ein Versuch ist's wert.



Hier gibt es einige Versionen, auch Komplettsätze für 26 Euro: http://cnc-bike.de/index.php?cPath=25_106_755_757


----------



## saschomat (20. Juli 2011)

bene94 schrieb:


> Kennt jemand eine Bezugsquelle für eine günstige Formula R1? Egal welches Modell und am besten ohne Scheiben und Adapter.
> Gehts günstiger als für 230.-? http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...it-schwarz-Mod-2011-ohne-Scheibe-Adapter.html



hier:
http://www.alltricks.fr/vtt/freins/...ns-noirs-disques-160160-mm-pmis-138-2121.html

mit Adaptern & 160/160 Scheiben

für 319,99 + Versand 9,90  vorn & hinten

einzeln für 164,90

Gute Erfahrung mit dem Shop gemacht.


----------



## saschomat (22. Juli 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich suche 

*Thomson Masterpiece 27,2 x 330 mm, schwarz, gerade*

Bisher habe ich nur Preis um 129,00 EUR gefunden. Alltricks hat sie leider nicht im Angebot. 

Hat jemand einen heissen Tipp ?

Vielen Dank im voraus !
Sascha


----------



## tebis (22. Juli 2011)

Ich suche einen WTB Pure V Sattel, möglichst in schwarz:

http://www.wtb-bike.eu/en/pure-v-c13-p35-v218.htm

Weiß jemand einen Händler, der das Teil vorrätig hat? Variante wäre mir erstmal egal. Hibike z.B. schreibt seit Monaten, dass sie nicht wissen, wann beliefert wird. Für einen Tip wäre ich dankbar.

tebis


----------



## Laphroaig10 (22. Juli 2011)

Chainreactioncycles hat den Race und SLT auf Lager, Pro und Team ab 8.8


----------



## ______________ (22. Juli 2011)

Suche einen Händler, der den Raceface Atlas FR Lenker in stealth black vorrätig hat.

Gelistet ist der ja bei fast allen, aber liefern kann anscheinend keiner...


----------



## Laphroaig10 (22. Juli 2011)

nur noch einer
[ame="http://www.amazon.de/Race-HB11AF31-8STE-Face-Freeride-2011011008/dp/B004D38J7G/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&qid=1311353741&sr=8-6"]Amazon[/ame]


----------



## Xah88 (23. Juli 2011)

Ich suche eine Oneal Madass Protektorenjacke in M für unter 150  (Google)...Hat wer was?

Vielen Dank im Voraus

Alex


----------



## Laphroaig10 (25. Juli 2011)

SRAM 10fach Kette für meine X9 Schaltung
denke 107x bzw 105x sollten es auch tun

kennt irgendwer eine günstige Quelle?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## G-Funk (27. Juli 2011)

Suche die* IRC Mythos XC II* für vorne und hinten als Faltreifen.
Habe bis jetzt 40 inkl. Versand gefunden, kennt jemand wo es billiger ist


----------



## kungfu (28. Juli 2011)

Suche folgenden Sattel:
San Marco Blaze Fusion 2, der normale Blaze tut es aber auch.
Bisheriger Preis: 35,00 Euro

Ansonsten auch gerne Tipp in dem Preissegment eines Sattels mit ca. 145mm Breite.

Gruss
k.


----------



## der.bergsteiger (31. Juli 2011)

Suche 661 Recon Helm Größe S/M in schwarz oder weiß egal.
Günstigster Preis ist 81 inkl. Versand.
Gehts noch günstiger?
Danke


----------



## G-Funk (31. Juli 2011)

Hallo Jungs,
ich habe da mal eine frage, ist bei dieser Kurbelgarnitur das Innenlager mit dabei oder nicht. Werde bei der Beschreibung nicht ganz schlau:-(

-http://www.bruegelmann.de/fahrradte...22-170mm09silber-minnenlagksrnfks/227303.html

und gibt es die wo anders noch günstiger?


----------



## bobons (31. Juli 2011)

G-Funk schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs,
> ich habe da mal eine frage, ist bei dieser Kurbelgarnitur das Innenlager mit dabei oder nicht. Werde bei der Beschreibung nicht ganz schlau:-(
> 
> -http://www.bruegelmann.de/fahrradte...22-170mm09silber-minnenlagksrnfks/227303.html
> ...



Innenlager ist bei Hollowtech 2 immer mit dabei wenn nicht anders angegeben. Du brauchst allerdings noch das HT2-Werkzeug: TL-FC32
Vergiss nicht den 10 Euro-Gutschein für eine Produktbewertung oder den 20-Euro Gutschein für die Shopbewertung!


----------



## Jillmec (1. August 2011)

hi

hat wer nen tip wo ich günstige flatpedale herbekomm? sollten unter 400g wiegen und ned teurer als 45 euronen sein.

thx schon mal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bobons (1. August 2011)

Laphroaig10 schrieb:


> SRAM 10fach Kette für meine X9 Schaltung
> denke 107x bzw 105x sollten es auch tun
> 
> kennt irgendwer eine günstige Quelle?



Kein SRAM, aber: Bei Bruegelmann gibt es gerade die CN-6600 (Ultegra 10fach) für 18,95 Euro, mit dem 10-Euro-Gutschein noch günstiger.


----------



## Xah88 (1. August 2011)

der.bergsteiger schrieb:


> Suche 661 Recon Helm Größe S/M in schwarz oder weiß egal.
> Günstigster Preis ist 81 inkl. Versand.
> Gehts noch günstiger?
> Danke


 
Interesse an nem Specialized Devian für 80  ?


----------



## der.bergsteiger (1. August 2011)

Xah88 schrieb:


> Interesse an nem Specialized Devian für 80  ?



Der Specialized ist aber doch nen Fullface Helm, oder?
Fullface hab ich schon, ich brauche nen neuen XC-Helm.
Hab aber schon bestellt, danke für dein Angebot.


----------



## ludo (2. August 2011)

Suche einen Mavic Crossmax29 laufradsatz.
hat jemand eine günstige quelle an der hand?
das günstigste was ich finden konnte war: TNC 569.-


----------



## Joe_the_tulip (2. August 2011)

Suche eine RS Sektor + extraharte Feder (lagernd!) oder eine günstige Revelation. Je neuer desto besser.

Schaftlänge min 23cm, 1 1/8 Zoll, Absenkbarkeit von Vorteil, 15mm oder besser 20mm Steckachse.


----------



## strangeandnice (2. August 2011)

Die Rock Shox Sektor würde mich auch interessiern, 
aber hauptsächlich der Middleburn X-type Spider, günstiger als bei crc(69 Euro)


----------



## Merlin2033 (4. August 2011)

Ich suche die e thirteen DRS mit Tretlagermontage und E-type platte. Gibts die noch irgendwo???


----------



## bobons (4. August 2011)

strangeandnice schrieb:


> Die Rock Shox Sektor würde mich auch interessiern,
> aber hauptsächlich der Middleburn X-type Spider, günstiger als bei crc(69 Euro)



Gibt es auch für 59: http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=55467&LanguageISO=de.


----------



## demiano (4. August 2011)

Jillmec schrieb:


> hi
> 
> hat wer nen tip wo ich günstige flatpedale herbekomm? sollten unter 400g wiegen und ned teurer als 45 euronen sein.
> 
> thx schon mal



http://cgi.ebay.de/WELLGO-MG-1-MG-1...Cycling_Parts_Accessories&hash=item20b44cf873

zäckbem!


----------



## Heili (4. August 2011)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Wellgo-MG1-MG-1-...bikeparts_SR&hash=item2306d69da2#ht_500wt_922
Nochmal um einiges billiger.
Lieferung dauert zwar etwas länger aber bei dem Preis ist die Wartezeit in Ordnung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nullstein (4. August 2011)

Wo bekomm ich den Schwalbe Wicked Will EVO FR in Trailstar oder Vertstar Mischung 2,35er Breite am günstigten?


----------



## alpenmilch (4. August 2011)

gibt es bei Amazon... habe ihn gestern bekommen


----------



## strangeandnice (4. August 2011)

@bobons: danke für den Tipp, ist leider nur für 2-fach. Ich bin geistig noch bei altmodischen 3-fach Kurbeln. Muss ich mal drüber grübeln.


----------



## Merlin2033 (5. August 2011)

Merlin2033 schrieb:


> Ich suche die e thirteen DRS mit Tretlagermontage und E-type platte. Gibts die noch irgendwo???


 
Gibts die nirgends mehr???


----------



## Kamelle (5. August 2011)

Guten Morgen ihr Jäger gibt es diesen LRS: 

( http://www.nubuk-bikes.de/nubuk-bik...dt-240s-20mm-x12-dt-ex500-20mm12mm/index.html )
vielleicht noch etwas günstiger ??

Oder Alternative Vorschlag !!

DANKE

Gruß Kamelle


----------



## bobons (5. August 2011)

Merlin2033 schrieb:


> Gibts die nirgends mehr???



http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/MTB/Kettenfuehrungen-Bashguards/Kettenfuehrungen/ethirteen-DRS-2-fach-Kettenfuehrung-schwarz::21076.html



> E-Type Rückenplatte seperat erhältlich


----------



## Merlin2033 (6. August 2011)

bobons schrieb:


> http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...DRS-2-fach-Kettenfuehrung-schwarz::21076.html


 
Da hab ich schon geschrieben, aber die Platte gibts nicht mehr!!!


----------



## bobons (6. August 2011)

Merlin2033 schrieb:


> Da hab ich schon geschrieben, aber die Platte gibts nicht mehr!!!



Dann nimmst Du eben die hier: http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=50637&LanguageISO=de

und die hier: http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=50676.


----------



## Americanpittbul (6. August 2011)

Hi ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.
Ich suche eine Kurbel mit HTII und 2/3 fach. Sollte so SLX Klasse sein. Gerne auch so ein Angebot wie die Raceface Atlas FR 

Gruß Amp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bobons (6. August 2011)

Americanpittbul schrieb:


> Hi ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.
> Ich suche eine Kurbel mit HTII und 2/3 fach. Sollte so SLX Klasse sein. Gerne auch so ein Angebot wie die Raceface Atlas FR
> 
> Gruß Amp



Das ist eher was für die Kaufberatung...
Trotzdem: Das oder das. Die XT dürfte über jeden Zweifel erhaben sein als 3-fach Kurbel.

Die SLX FC-M660 9fach gibt es ab 90-100 Euro.


----------



## Grmpf (7. August 2011)

Moin, suche SRAM X9 Schaltwerk hinten.

M.E. hier gÃ¼nstigster Preis: http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=41154 65â¬

Gibt es auch nur den Cage einzeln? Habe ich nirgendwo gefunden ...

GruÃ


----------



## JENSeits (7. August 2011)

Hallo Jungs,

ich suche gleich zwei Sachen günstiger als hier angegeben:

Shimano Deore XT PD-M785 Trail Pedal

Specialized Sport MTB-Schuhe Mod. 2011 in Größe 48 und schwarz

Brauch ich da noch Cleats zu? Da suche ich dann auch günstige, habe aber noch keine Übersicht.




Danke schonmal für jegliche Hilfe!


----------



## bobons (7. August 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs,
> 
> ich suche gleich zwei Sachen gÃ¼nstiger als hier angegeben:
> 
> ...



Hi, die Cleats sind bei neuen Pedalen dabei (entweder die SH55 oder 51, Unterschied: 51er klicken seitlich aus, 55er nach oben und seitlich, soll besser sein fÃ¼r AnfÃ¤nger, das kann ich nicht bestÃ¤tigen), falls nicht: reklamieren. GÃ¼nstiger habe ich die 2 Sachen auch nicht gefunden, nur die 2009er Version vom Schuh gibt es bei Hibike 10 Euro gÃ¼nstiger als die 2011er.



Grmpf schrieb:


> Moin, suche SRAM X9 Schaltwerk hinten.
> 
> M.E. hier gÃ¼nstigster Preis: http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=41154 65â¬
> 
> ...



SRAM
X.9 ESP Schaltwerk medium, gibt es aber auch in lang und kurz. Wenn Du die Teilenummer des KÃ¤figs raussuchst (Techdocs SRAM) wirst Du bestimmt fÃ¼ndig.

GrÃ¼Ãe


----------



## JENSeits (7. August 2011)

Dankesehr! 
Danke auch für die Erklärung! 
Da würde ich dann zum 2011er Modell greifen


----------



## single-malts (10. August 2011)

Servus, 

suche eine *Federgabel*:
- Postmount
- SchaftlÃ¤nge ab 20,5cm
- 100mm Federweg (oder 120 mit Verstellung auf 100mm <- falls es sowas gibt)
- Leicht! <1500g
- Baujahr ab 2010
- Wunschmarke -modell DT Swiss; Rock Shox SID WC; Fox RLT
- Muss nicht neu sein aber neuwertig.
- Preis <500,-â¬

Danke fÃ¼r eure Tips!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kamelle (10. August 2011)

guckst hier:

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/405085/cat/18

gruß kamelle


----------



## Kamelle (10. August 2011)

guckst du auch hier:

http://www.rczbikeshop.com/german/r...m-2011-poploc-white-with-silver-stickers.html

Händler ist Top !!

Gruß Kamelle


----------



## single-malts (10. August 2011)

Kamelle schrieb:


> guckst hier:
> 
> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/405085/cat/18
> 
> gruß kamelle



Schon angefragt  Danke



Kamelle schrieb:


> guckst du auch hier:
> 
> http://www.rczbikeshop.com/german/r...m-2011-poploc-white-with-silver-stickers.html
> 
> ...



WOW!!! mal gucken (halt ein bisschen schwer).
Wie ist das mit Zoll bei diesem Shop (wo sitzen die)?


----------



## Flo7 (10. August 2011)

Hier gibt's auch die Sid WC um 509â¬:
http://www.rczbikeshop.com/german/r...9mm-postmount-1-1-8-poplock-white-silver.html

Kein Zoll, Lieferdauer bei meiner letzten Bestellung: 2 Tage TOP!!!

Lg Flo


----------



## sap (10. August 2011)

Hat jemand die Rock Shox Reverb in 31,6mm und 420mm Länge irgendwo unter 200 EUR gesehen? Hibike z.B. hat sie für 209 EUR & kostenloser Versand..


----------



## jumpfrog (15. August 2011)

Hallo,

ich suche so ein Angebot von Amazon vor ein paar Wochen.

*Amazon Gutschein: 3 Blu-Rays nur 30 Euro!*


----------



## psychoo2 (15. August 2011)

Hallo Leute !

Ich suche für mein Trek Remedy einen Syntace Vector Lenker mit um die 13mm Rise und 12 Grad Biegung !!


----------



## Stumpjumper68 (15. August 2011)

sap schrieb:


> Hat jemand die Rock Shox Reverb in 31,6mm und 420mm Länge irgendwo unter 200 EUR gesehen? Hibike z.B. hat sie für 209 EUR & kostenloser Versand..



Schau mal hier:http://www.veloxtra.de/Nach-Marke/R...Sattelstuetze-31-6-380-mm-MMX-compatible.html

gibts die 420 mm auch;-)


----------



## dreamdeep (15. August 2011)

Ist allerdings die Version mit Matchmaker X Remote Hebel.


----------



## martinos (23. August 2011)

Hi, 

suche die neue XT-Bremse vorne / hinten mit sämtlichem Zubehör und 180er-6Loch Scheiben. Bislang am günstigsten: http://www.tnc-hamburg.com/TNC-Shop...-BRM785L-Ice-Tech-SMRT-86-Scheibe--19695.html für 249 EUR!

Weiß jemand, ob es die irgendwo noch günstiger gibt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## psychoo2 (23. August 2011)

Ich würde mir gerne ein Garmin Edge 800 zulegen !!
Wo gibt es dieses den derzeit günstig zu bekommen ?


----------



## TonySoprano (23. August 2011)

den edge gibts doch alle paar Tage beim bikediscount als Tagesangebot fÃ¼r 299,-â¬ ohne Karten.


----------



## kungfu (23. August 2011)

Aloha,
bin auf der Suche nach Reifen.
Suche:

1) Racing Ralph oder Noby Nic, 2.25 Breite, evo und mit dieser grauen Schrift.

2) Alternativ irgend ein Superschnapper ( Paar ) von 2.25 bis 2.4 Breite. Einsatz: Tour Marathon, CC Gewicht per Reifen um die 500 Gramm

Gruss
k.


----------



## bobons (23. August 2011)

martinos schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> suche die neue XT-Bremse vorne / hinten mit sämtlichem Zubehör und 180er-6Loch Scheiben. Bislang am günstigsten: http://www.tnc-hamburg.com/TNC-Shop...-BRM785L-Ice-Tech-SMRT-86-Scheibe--19695.html für 249 EUR!
> 
> Weiß jemand, ob es die irgendwo noch günstiger gibt?



Eventuell einzeln kaufen:

http://www.bike24.net/p122373.html
http://www.bike24.net/1.php?content=8;navigation=1;menu=1000,2,15,117;product=22361
http://www.bike24.net/1.php?content=8;navigation=1;menu=1000,2,15,117;product=13002


----------



## martinos (24. August 2011)

bobons schrieb:


> Eventuell einzeln kaufen:
> 
> http://www.bike24.net/p122373.html
> http://www.bike24.net/1.php?content=8;navigation=1;menu=1000,2,15,117;product=22361
> http://www.bike24.net/1.php?content=8;navigation=1;menu=1000,2,15,117;product=13002


 
Danke für den Tipp - habe schond diverse Shops abgeklappert, aber bis ich die Adapter und alles habe, dann komme ich immer über den Gesamtpreis von TNC. Einzig bei Rose http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/f...-scheibenbremse-br-m785---servo-wave---515729 ist der ganze Spaß wohl noch etwas günstiger, allerdings ist da noch unklar, ob Bremsbeläge dabei sind (und bislang hab ich noch keine Antwort auf meine Anfrage).


----------



## psychoo2 (24. August 2011)

Im neuen Mountainbike Magazin ist eine Zweirad Stadler
Werbung bei der sie 199â¬ fÃ¼r die komplette XT Bremse verlangen.


----------



## martinos (24. August 2011)

psychoo2 schrieb:


> Im neuen Mountainbike Magazin ist eine Zweirad Stadler
> Werbung bei der sie 199 für die komplette XT Bremse verlangen.


 
ich suche die 785 - das ist die 775, also die "alte": http://www.zweirad-stadler.com/shop/shimano/shimano-scheibenbremsensatz-deore-xt-775.html,a20361

trotzdem danke


----------



## kungfu (26. August 2011)

2Stk. Schwalbe Rocket Ron Evolution 26x2.40 Reifen

für 44,xx Euro incl. Versand

Wer kann was zum Preis sagen und wer kriegt ihn günstiger ( das Paar in 2.4 ) ?

Gruss
k.


----------



## Maracuja10 (28. August 2011)

Ich suche ein gÃ¼nstiges Angebot fÃ¼r:

1x Schwalbe Rocket Ron Evolution Line 2.25

Das gÃ¼nstigste Angebot was ich gefunden habe ich 29,95â¬ inkl. Versand (ebay).

PS. Hab noch etwas gÃ¼nstigeres gefunden: 2 x 2.25 Evos fÃ¼r 39,95â¬ 

http://www.velokontor.de/BEREIFUNG/...en-Schwalbe-Rocket-Ron-Evo-2-Stueck-2010.html

Dann verkauf ich halt einen wieder ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flo7 (1. September 2011)

Suche eine günstige SID World Cup 120 in der tapered Version!!

Wo gibt's die denn günstig??

Lg Flo


----------



## bobons (1. September 2011)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Suche eine günstige SID World Cup 120 in der tapered Version!!
> 
> Wo gibt's die denn günstig??
> 
> Lg Flo



Bei Profirad.de!


----------



## mueslimann (1. September 2011)

Man verzeihe mir die recht allgemeine und unkonkrete Frage:
fÃ¼r eine Bekannte suche ich ein gÃ¼nstiges Enduro oder (light) Fr Komplett-Bike
Sollte sich so um die 1300â¬ bewegen. In Frage kommen also (neben Gebrauchten) nur AbverkÃ¤ufe und ich denke

Scott Voltage FR 3,
diverse Norco,
Bergamont 
und ?

Gefunden habe ich bisher
http://www.21cycles.com/cy_de/scott...PC&utm_campaign=PSM&utm_source=googleshopping


----------



## bobons (1. September 2011)

Stelle Deine Frage lieber in die Kaufberatung, da hast Du mehr Erfolgschancen. Ansonsten: http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/411489/cat/74

Und überleg Dir vorher ob es nicht auch ein stabiles leichteres AM wie das  Radon Stage 5.0 auch tun würde, bei den FRs in dem Preisbereich gibt es oft nur eine billige Tora mit Stahlfeder und einfachste Bremsen.
Sonst ab und an mal bei jehlebikes reinschauen, die haben manchmal Big Air-Modelle stark reduziert.


----------



## ticris (5. September 2011)

Moin,

ich suche den Deuter Attack 20 Rucksack. Wer was günstigeres als http://www.pm-outdoorshop.de/shop/product_info.php?info=p209261_ATTACK-20.html
weiß, raus damit.


----------



## -zapp- (5. September 2011)

Kind Shock 2012 Dropzone 31,6mm, 385mm, 125mm Verstellung, ohne Remote
Kind Shock 2012 Supernatural 31,6mm, 400mm, 150mm Verstellung, ohne Remote

Moin,
suche gute Anbeote zu den oben genannten Sattelstützen, jemand nen Tipp?
Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brickowski (13. September 2011)

Suche RS Sektor oder Revelation Schnäppchen. 20mm Steckachse, Schwarz, Solo-Air , 1 1/8, wenn preislich interessant auch Coil. Unter Umständen auch gebraucht.


----------



## xylnx (13. September 2011)

suche ein x.0 schaltwerk, medium, rot, 10 fach, 2011 fÃ¼r unter 150â¬...

vielleicht auch ein x.0 umwerfer, top swing, down pull, 2 fach fÃ¼r kleines geld...


----------



## rasumichin (13. September 2011)

Hello

hat wer ein Alfine 11 Gang disc Angebot auf lager? 350 Eulen wären das günstigste was ich gefunden hab


----------



## bobons (14. September 2011)

rasumichin schrieb:


> Hello
> 
> hat wer ein Alfine 11 Gang disc Angebot auf lager? 350 Eulen wären das günstigste was ich gefunden hab



Etwa dieses Angebot?

@xylnx: Ich glaube das ist die einzige Kombi die man nicht unter 150 Euro bekommt. Bei CRC gibt es Gold und Blau für 120 Euro, X.0-Umwerfer bei CNC-Bikes für 35 Euro.


----------



## Billybob (14. September 2011)

Brickowski schrieb:


> Suche RS Sektor oder Revelation Schnäppchen. 20mm Steckachse, Schwarz, Solo-Air , 1 1/8, wenn preislich interessant auch Coil. Unter Umständen auch gebraucht.



Ich schließe mich mal an...


----------



## Tashiro (15. September 2011)

Gibt es Lupine Lampen Ã¼berhaupt irgendwo gÃ¼nstiger oder ist was dran, dass die preosgebunden sind?
Ich suche jedenfalls ein Piko 3 Komplettpaket, wer sie gÃ¼nstiger als 265â¬ gesehen hat, mÃ¶ge sich bitte melden!

Danke!
GruÃ,
Malte


----------



## alb (15. September 2011)

Huhu!
Ich suche:
Rock Shox Sid (Race/Team/RLT/WC)
- Version ist egal
- BJ ist egal, kann also gerne auch '11er oder gar '10er sein
- Farbe ist egal
- Lockout am Gabelholm wÃ¼rde mich auch nicht stÃ¶ren
- aus Montage/gekÃ¼rzter Schaft...alles kein Problem

Gefunden habe ich bei Bergab 359â¬
http://www.berg-ab.de/shop/product_info.php?products_id=2434

WeiÃ jemand etwas gÃ¼nstigeres? Danke!


----------



## peter muc (15. September 2011)

Hi ! 
Suche eine einzige Schraube für SPD Schuhplatten an den Schuhen / Cleats ... habe eine verloren und möchte nicht unbedingt ein ganzes Set kaufen müssen (ab 15 Euro zzgl. Versand )

Hat vielleicht jemand eine Angebot parat oder sogar eine Schraube zu Hause von seinen alten Schuhen rumliegen ??? Das wäre super  

Gruß, Peter


----------



## Seader (15. September 2011)

hab noch vier; such dir eine aus  wenn interesse -> pm


----------



## Brickowski (16. September 2011)

Tashiro schrieb:


> Gibt es Lupine Lampen überhaupt irgendwo günstiger oder ist was dran, dass die preosgebunden sind?
> Ich suche jedenfalls ein Piko 3 Komplettpaket, wer sie günstiger als 265 gesehen hat, möge sich bitte melden!
> 
> Danke!
> ...




gerade zufällig gesehen:

http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/25921?xtor=AL-8-[1]-[Froogle]

*Lieferumfang:*


- 1 x Lampenkopf Lupine Piko
- 1 x Akku Li-Ion 2,5Ah (Hardcase)
- 1 x Ladegerät Lupine Wiesel V3
- 1 x Halterung Lupine Helm
- 1 x Verlängerungskabel 1200mm
- ohne Stirnband (dieses ist in der Version Piko X erhältlich)

Lagernd, für 239.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nollak (16. September 2011)

Suche nen X.9 oder X.0 9-fach Trigger. Meinen X.7 hats letztens beim Sturz zerbröselt und der war mir eh ne bissl wackelig.

Günstigeste bisher bei CNC für 37 Euro ist allerdings ne X.9 aus 2008, weiss nicht die so sind.


----------



## peter muc (16. September 2011)

Seader schrieb:


> hab noch vier; such dir eine aus  wenn interesse -> pm



@ Seader: vielen Dank an Dich sowie an die User, die mir (Schenk-)-Angebote per PN geschickt haben ! 

Finde ich super  vielen Dank !!!

2 Schrauben sind wohl bereits unterwegs zu mir 

Gruß, Peter


----------



## boedi (16. September 2011)

Hat jemand nen Shop für mich, bei dem die Podium Pedale lieferbar sind?


----------



## Annabell (21. September 2011)

Hey!
Sehr geil das es sowas gibt .. 

Ich bin ja eine Sparfuchs besser gesagt Sparfüchsin. 
Man spart wo man kann ..  sparen im Netz ist auch eine super Idee!


----------



## xrcaddy (28. September 2011)

Hallo,

ich suche ein Set Avid BB7 MTB, allerdings nur die Bremsbacken, nur in schwarz und am besten mit Adapter für 185mm, möglichst die 2011-Ausführung.

Scheinbar sind diese Teile am auslaufen, hier leider nur mit 160er Adapter:

http://www.bikesportparts.de/product_info.php?info=p3897_Avid-BB7-MTN-Ball-Bearing-7-Bremssattel-160mm-VR.html


----------



## austriacarp (28. September 2011)

Suche Adapter von 10mm Schraubachse auf Schnellspanner für Mavic Deemax Naben hat jemand einen Link?


----------



## bobons (28. September 2011)

austriacarp schrieb:


> Suche Adapter von 10mm Schraubachse auf Schnellspanner für Mavic Deemax Naben hat jemand einen Link?



Du brauchst eine Hohlachse in passender Länge, Adapter im Sinne von "dranschrauben und glücklich sein" gibt es nicht.


----------



## Wolfplayer (29. September 2011)

suche eine Hammeschmidt FR 68/73


----------



## bobons (29. September 2011)

Wolfplayer schrieb:


> suche eine Hammeschmidt FR 68/73



http://www.bikeunit.de/225137.html?c=816&_cid=22_-1_6142_6207_6930_225137_0_[REF]&BPCID=74&BPPID=BZ6776069


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bobons (29. September 2011)

xrcaddy schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich suche ein Set Avid BB7 MTB, allerdings nur die Bremsbacken, nur in schwarz und am besten mit Adapter für 185mm, möglichst die 2011-Ausführung.
> 
> ...



Nimm die die Du gefunden hast und hol Dir bei Chainreaction die passenden Adapter für ein paar Kröten.


----------



## Tashiro (29. September 2011)

Brickowski schrieb:


> gerade zufällig gesehen:
> 
> http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/25921?xtor=AL-8-[1]-[Froogle]
> 
> ...



Danke für den Hinweis. 
Ist allerdings die alte Version: mit 500 Lumen und nicht 750 und daher eben günstiger.

Egal, vielen Dank!


----------



## Wolfplayer (29. September 2011)

bobons schrieb:


> http://www.bikeunit.de/225137.html?c=816&_cid=22_-1_6142_6207_6930_225137_0_[REF]&BPCID=74&BPPID=BZ6776069




haha die Preise sind doch normal und da wir hier im Schnäppchensuchthread sind  
soweit hatte ich auch schon alles abgefragt und bin sogar noch 10 billiger als Dein Link 

http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...chmidt-Freeride-Kurbelkit-24T-03-05-inkl.html


----------



## bobons (30. September 2011)

kollins schrieb:


> ...
> Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:
> 
> *Ich Suche:
> ...


----------



## Poldidrache (30. September 2011)

heute noch 10% auf alles !!!

https://www.cyclesportsuk.co.uk

liebe grüße

poldi


----------



## TheLMNt (4. Oktober 2011)

Hi, 

ich such ein PÃ¤rchen! 
SRAM X.0 Trigger in Rot 3x9-Fach zur Lenkermontage (Preis bisher: 162â¬ bei CRC - gibts die gÃ¼nstiger?)

Als nÃ¤chstes werd ich dann wohl mein Shimano Schaltwerk hinten tauschen MÃSSEN... ? Hier schonmal vorab SchnÃ¤ppchen im Umlauf ?

GruÃ,
LMNt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Verkaufsstand (4. Oktober 2011)

ich hab schon mal den 3 fach im angebot, günstiger wirste den kaum finden...

Sram X.0 Trigger 3-fach


----------



## .floe. (4. Oktober 2011)

Suche ne Descendant Kurbel 170mm 68/73mm BB.

Hibike hat die für 129,-

Gibts die noch irgendwo günstiger?


----------



## joah (5. Oktober 2011)

Suche ein X.0 Schaltwerk 9-Fach short oder midcage.
119â¬ war das gÃ¼nstigste.


----------



## gnss (10. Oktober 2011)

Hat jemand die Sektor dual position Coil mit Maxle, 1 1/8 und 150mm unter 339â¬ gesehen?


----------



## Billybob (10. Oktober 2011)

Falls du dual position meintest schau mal bei hibike...


----------



## Felger (11. Oktober 2011)

bike-components?


----------



## fone (11. Oktober 2011)

da kostet die den gefragten preis.

Hat jemand eine 2011er Sektor U-Turn (Coil) mit Maxle 15mm und 1 1/8 unter 280â¬ (bike-components) gesehen? 
(auÃer CRC, dort kostet sie 270â¬, ist allerdings nicht verfÃ¼gbar mit qr15)


----------



## markus.2407 (11. Oktober 2011)

Hi Leute
bin noch "GPS-los". Das soll sich Ã¤ndern. Suche ein Garmin edge 800 bundle - besser als ca. 365â¬ inkl. Versand mÃ¶glich? oder Alternative?
Gruss


----------



## Kamelle (12. Oktober 2011)

markus.2407 schrieb:


> Hi Leute
> bin noch "GPS-los". Das soll sich ändern. Suche ein Garmin edge 800 bundle - besser als ca. 365 inkl. Versand möglich? oder Alternative?
> Gruss




Guckst du 

http://www.on-the-trail.de/produkte/garmin-edge-800


----------



## markus.2407 (12. Oktober 2011)

merci - aber das ist das "solo" Gerät, nicht "bundle"
Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## huricane (13. Oktober 2011)

garmin edge 800 bundle

hier:
http://atendo.de/Garmin-Edge-800-Bundle-inkl-Brustgurt-und-Trittfrequenz?id=5

353 mit Versand


----------



## wartool (17. Oktober 2011)

ich bin verzweifelt auf der Suche nach einem älteren Tipp, den ich hier im forum mal gesehen hatte..

es ging da um Pedale, die nahezu den Wellgo MG1 gleichen , bzw ein anderer Tipp bei dem die Pedale den Sudpin3proS von NC17 glichen.. 

ich bin der Meinung, dass die irgendwo aus england kamen (aber nicht CRC Wiggle und co)..  sagt das noch jemandem was?

THX!


----------



## MTBle (17. Oktober 2011)

wartool schrieb:


> es ging da um Pedale ... die irgendwo aus england kamen



Das hier vielleicht?
http://superstar.tibolts.co.uk/index.php?cPath=42&osCsid=1ee8b4537c63bfd6231d7063874876e3


----------



## maxpowers (19. Oktober 2011)

Ok, ich hoffe ich habs jetzt hab ich wirklich richtig verstanden:

Ich Suche:

Produkt: RockShox Lyrik Coil U-turn in schwarz 1 1/8tel

Shoplink: http://www.bike-components.de/produc...dell-2011.html
Preis: 609,00 ohne Versand

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?

Mir wurde per PN auch schon eine gebrauchte angeboten, bin auch dafuer offen!

Beste Grüße,


----------



## Mr. Nice (19. Oktober 2011)

@maxpowers
Auf die schnelle nur diese hier: [ame="http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B004HNWTZK/ref=pd_lpo_k2_dp_sr_2?pf_rd_p=471061493&pf_rd_s=lpo-top-stripe&pf_rd_t=201&pf_rd_i=B003IHVYFW&pf_rd_m=A3JWKAKR8XB7XF&pf_rd_r=1AFPGRSYQARK6NHJ97BX"]RockShox Gabel Lyrik RC2L Coil U-Turn: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit[/ame]

Gruss
chris


----------



## Dr.Hill (19. Oktober 2011)

Bin auf der suche nach DT SWISS XRC 100 twin shot Schaftrohr 1 1/8 Alu aber gunstig 

Danke im vorraus.


----------



## freetourer (19. Oktober 2011)

Hi.

Hat jemand einen Tip für ein Verschleiss-Set 10-fach Shimano SLX Kette mit 11-36 SLX Kassette.

Also so wie hier:
https://www.bike-components.de/prod...--Kette-CN-HG-74-10-fach-Verschleissset-.html

nur halt günstiger ??? 

Danke


----------



## 1000years (20. Oktober 2011)

Suche einen günstigen DH-Lenker lowriser oder flatbar in Giant-Blau (dieses schöne, tiefe Blau). Falls jemand einen gebrauchten hat oder einen günstigen sieht, würde ich mich über eine PM oder ne Antwort freuen!


----------



## sir-florian (20. Oktober 2011)

Suche ein Cannondale Flash F1 in M oder L. Das günstigste habe ich bei 
http://www.bikemarketcity.de/bikes/...m_medium=shoppingengine&utm_content=1FS1L/WHT
für 1799,- gefunden. 2011er ist voll okay


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ergowolf (20. Oktober 2011)

Ruf Mal bei www.radhaus-winterlingen.de an
07434-8047 und verlange nach Hans-Jörg, der hat ab und an ein Schnäppchen anzubieten, das noch nicht auf der radhaus-Seite steht.
meine beim letzten Besuch eins in L dort gesehen zu haben (2011er-Modell)

am besten ab 11.00 Uhr morgens, damit er auch zu sprechen ist.


----------



## sochris (21. Oktober 2011)

Suche gutes Angebot für das syntace Drehmomentschlüssel. Bestes angebot was ich gefunden hab war 90 + 4 Versand.


----------



## j_rg (21. Oktober 2011)

Wie wäre es mit einem 2 Jahres Abo (99,80) für die mountainbike 
den Schlüssel gibt es dann als Prämie
http://aboshop.outdoorchannel.de/mountainbike/2-jahresabo/2-jahresabo.html


----------



## sochris (21. Oktober 2011)

j_rg schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit einem 2 Jahres Abo (99,80) für die mountainbike
> den Schlüssel gibt es dann als Prämie
> http://aboshop.outdoorchannel.de/mountainbike/2-jahresabo/2-jahresabo.html




Danke. Das abo hab ich gerade als studi


----------



## katzenschnitzel (21. Oktober 2011)

Hier mit Bewertungsprämie?
http://www.bruegelmann.de/fahrradte...x-1011-13-15-17-19-21-23-26-30-34/251175.html



freetourer schrieb:


> Hi.
> 
> Hat jemand einen Tip für ein Verschleiss-Set 10-fach Shimano SLX Kette mit 11-36 SLX Kassette.
> 
> ...


----------



## Orwell (22. Oktober 2011)

sochris schrieb:


> Suche gutes Angebot für das syntace Drehmomentschlüssel. Bestes angebot was ich gefunden hab war 90 + 4 Versand.



Wie wärs mit dem Drehmo von Würth http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p15278_Drehmomentschluessel-4-20-Nm-.html

Musst mal im Forum rumlesen, soll wohl fast identisch sein, auch wenn der Würth erst bei 4Nm beginnt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kamelle (22. Oktober 2011)

Guckst du habe da meine EXM 150 gekauft alles IO 

Gruß Kamelle

http://www.rczbikeshop.com/german/mtb1/federung/gabeln.html


----------



## ticris (22. Oktober 2011)

Orwell schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit dem Drehmo von Würth http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p15278_Drehmomentschluessel-4-20-Nm-.html
> 
> Musst mal im Forum rumlesen, soll wohl fast identisch sein, auch wenn der Würth erst bei 4Nm beginnt.



Soweit ich weiß werden die Dinger alle von Norbar produziert.
http://www.norbar.com/ModelSL0SteelKnob1_4__N_m_lbf_in-SL0-TorqueWrenches-54-1-12-1184-product.aspx

also einfach mal danach googeln.
z.B. http://www.zweirad-stadler.com/shop/norbar/norbar-drehmomentschluessel-1-20-nm.html,a13840
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Norbar-Torqu...5283?pt=Kfz_Handwerkzeuge&hash=item27bf70cce3 (habe nichts mit der Auktion zu tun)


----------



## TheJohnny (23. Oktober 2011)

Vielleicht hat jemand auch ein Schnäppchen für mich:

Ich suche entweder eine Rock Shox Reba SL oder Race für max. 150 EUR
oder eine Rock Shox Recon SL oder Race (jeweils Solo Air) für max. 120 EUR.
Es können auch gerne 2008er Modelle sein, aber ohne Canti-Sockel; Farbe schwarz.

Ergänzung: 100 mm Federweg


----------



## katzenschnitzel (23. Oktober 2011)

Sind unrealistische Neupreise, wenn du mich fragst.

http://www.cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?cPath=50_22_227&products_id=11114



TheJohnny schrieb:


> Vielleicht hat jemand auch ein Schnäppchen für mich:
> 
> Ich suche entweder eine Rock Shox Reba SL oder Race für max. 150 EUR
> oder eine Rock Shox Recon SL oder Race (jeweils Solo Air) für max. 120 EUR.
> Es können auch gerne 2008er Modelle sein, aber ohne Canti-Sockel; Farbe schwarz.


----------



## TheJohnny (23. Oktober 2011)

Unrealistisch nicht, aber sehr sehr günstig. Anfang des Monats hatte ein Händler 2008er Reba Modelle für 150 EUR im Angebot. Aber da brauchte ich noch keine und die waren natürlich auch schnell weg.


----------



## WorCo (23. Oktober 2011)

Suche einen LRS in 26", für AM-Einsatz und gewicht möglichst nahe an die 1500g.
Farbe Schwarz und oder Rot,
Preis: so günstig wie möglich.


----------



## s4shhh (25. Oktober 2011)

Suche eine Reduzierhülse für eine Sattelstütze, 27,2mm Sattelstütze soll zu 30,9mm werden.
Jemand ne Idee?


----------



## Orwell (25. Oktober 2011)

Wie wäre es z.B. mit der: http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p13217_Sattelstuetzen-Reduzierhuelse-von-27-2mm-.html

Bike components wie auch CRC, BMO usw. haben alle eine recht große Auswahl. Oder soll es besonders günstig sein?


----------



## s4shhh (25. Oktober 2011)

das reicht mir schon vollkommen 
habe irgendwie Tomaten auf den Augen gehabt...immer nur 30,8 oder 31,0 gefunden


----------



## santo77 (26. Oktober 2011)

ich suche x0 (rot od. schwarz) oder xx trigger 2x10. weiß wer was?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## austriacarp (27. Oktober 2011)

Suche einen Satz Fat Albert 2,4 günstigster Preis bis jetzt 34,90 pro Stk


----------



## CorollaG6 (3. November 2011)

Hat jemand einen Tipp, wo man einen Troy Lee D2 (neu) für gutes Geld bekommt? 
Design und Jahrgang sind mir eigentlich fast egal. 

Benötige Gr. M/L! 

Hatte so an max. 170 Euro gedacht. 

Hat jemand nen Link? Würde mich sehr freuen!


----------



## JENSeits (3. November 2011)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich suche:

- Syncros Fric Vorbau in *schwarz *fÃ¼r weniger als *79,90â¬* bei BMO 
- POC Hood Zip 2011 fÃ¼r wenniger als *89,95â¬* bei BMO


Google spuckt nichts aus. Gibts vllt Rabattangebote durch die es gÃ¼nstiger wird?

Danke schon einmal! :daumen.


----------



## fone (3. November 2011)

Ich suche einen möglichst günstigen aber natürlich guten Fullface Helm für ein Mädel. Größe S

dANKE1


----------



## deimudder (3. November 2011)

Schau mal in meine bikemarkt Anzeige. Sofern ern nicht nagelneu sein muss. Pries ist VHB


----------



## fone (3. November 2011)

muss ich absprechen  danke.


----------



## WorCo (4. November 2011)

Suche eine 10fach mtb-Kassette und Ne passende kette,slx-Level so ca,für mein AM.
Weiß jemand Ne günstige Quelle?


----------



## steffpro (4. November 2011)

WorCo schrieb:


> Suche eine 10fach mtb-Kassette und Ne passende kette,slx-Level so ca,fÃ¼r mein AM.
> WeiÃ jemand Ne gÃ¼nstige Quelle?



Versuchs doch mal bei http://www.rczbikeshop.com/german

SHIMANO 10 Speed Cassette SLX HG81 11-34 fÃ¼r 30,76â¬

SHIMANO Chain SLX HG74 10 speed - Silver  fÃ¼r 15,38 â¬

Bei Erstanmeldung bekommst 500 Punkte, entspricht 5 â¬, welche du sofort verrechnen lassen kannst. Ãber 29 â¬ ist es auch versandkostenfrei.

Das ganze kostet dich dann 40,39 â¬.

Hab diese Woche das erste Mal was bestellt und hat super funktioniert. War nach 2 Tagen da.


----------



## TOM4 (5. November 2011)

hi,

suche magura storm sl scheiben - 1x 180mm und 1x 160mm

wo gibts die am günstigsten? bester preis bis jetzt pro stk. 44,- excl. versand!

bitte um hilfe!

gruß tom

p.s. wenn jemand gebrauchte in sehr gutem zustand abgeben möchte, bitte melden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orwell (5. November 2011)

Sers,

evtl in den USA bestellen? Da werden die sehr günstig angeboten. Zwar verrückt aber ist so:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Magura-Storm...ccessories&hash=item35b231a70f#ht_1508wt_1082

Grüße
Lars


----------



## Billybob (5. November 2011)

gÃ¼nstiger isses...

aber da die dinger ja quasi hier aus der maschine fallen, wÃ¤re es schon sehr umweltasi die einmal um die halbe welt zu schippern wegen 10â¬...


----------



## Guerill0 (7. November 2011)

Sram X.9 ESP Schaltwerk medium 9-fach
Kennt das jemand billiger?
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a2...rk-medium.html?uin=alil3t5tih8kqtk6kgsd3sd794


----------



## Wobbi (7. November 2011)

ich suche einen leichten (max. 1600 gramm) und dazu noch erschwinglichen (max. 400) laufradsatz. vorne mit 20mm und hinten mit x-12!

jemand eine info für mich?


----------



## fone (7. November 2011)

Billybob schrieb:


> günstiger isses...
> 
> aber da die dinger ja quasi hier aus der maschine fallen, wäre es schon sehr umweltasi die einmal um die halbe welt zu schippern wegen 10...



10 sind 10 aber atomkraft nein danke...


----------



## WorCo (11. November 2011)

sone richtig richtig günstige Kette und Kassette mit 10 fach hab ich noch nicht gefunden:-(((


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Feuerstuhl (11. November 2011)

Hat jemand ein gutes Angebot für die Shimano SAINT BLM/BRM 810 in v. 203 h. 180 ...? Komplett mit Hebel, Sättel, LEitungen und Scheiben. Komplett eben!


Danke

(PS: habe sie bis jetzt im Netz nur für um die 400 gefunden. Ein bissl happig, oder?)


----------



## kungfu (12. November 2011)

Po macht weh !

Benötige dringend einen SQ-LAB 611 Race 2011 zu einem Preis unter 75,-- Euro. Gerne auch gebraucht, dann Preis natürlich sinkend.

So wie der: http://www.bikeshops.de/bikeshops/S...frmShop=Rad-Sport-Kraus,+58091+Hagen+(Westf.)

Gruss
k.


----------



## snacky (14. November 2011)

Ich suche einen guten und sicheren Helm,dabei könnte dieser ruhig etwas farbenfroher sein..
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Winterhandschuhe bräuchte ich auch noch..

Jemand etwas passendes gesehen?


----------



## Tabletop84 (14. November 2011)

FF: http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=58788

Wegen Handschuhen guck mal bei Engelbert & Strauss


----------



## Tashiro (14. November 2011)

snacky schrieb:


> Ich suche einen guten und sicheren Helm,dabei könnte dieser ruhig etwas farbenfroher sein..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jede Menge:
[FONT="] http://www.hyperactive-shop.de/specials.php

Gruß, 
Malte
[/FONT]


----------



## Mr. Nice (14. November 2011)

Suche Specialized Comp oder Expert ROAD (ja , ich weiss nicht das richtige Forum hier) Schuhe in Größe 42,5.

Danke und Gruss
chris


----------



## snacky (15. November 2011)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> FF: http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=58788
> 
> Wegen Handschuhen guck mal bei Engelbert & Strauss


Danke für den Link..

Doch leider bin ich auf der Suche nach einem "normalen" und keinem FF-Helm 

Als Handschuhe habe ich diese gefunden,doch leider zu spät reagiert..

Hat jemand noch paar Angebote eines guten Helmes und Handschuhe,die auch ruhig warum und dick sein dürfen,parat? 

Oder gibt es momentan in irgenteinen Onlineshop Rabatcodes,ich bräuchte nämlich noch Brembeläge für meine Formula Oro 

Danke


----------



## xrcaddy (16. November 2011)

Suche einen Satz Spikesreifen.
Bei BrÃ¼gelmann "Schwalbe Marathon Winter Spike"  mit 10 â¬ Rabatt & Versand 63 â¬ : zuschlagen oder noch warten


----------



## LF-X (16. November 2011)

Das ist der günstigste Spikereifen, den ich gefunden habe: http://www.ebay.de/itm/330515821534?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_500wt_814

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hliTVsMI-9g"]Nokian Hakkapeliitta A10 Studded Tyre Trail Riding in Bergheim      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Someone84 (16. November 2011)

Suche einen neuen Lenker bis 30â¬ und bis 150gr. Sollte ein flatbar mit normaler Biegung (6Â° oder so) und ner Breite von 60-62cm sein.
Muss nicht zwingend neu sein, aber im Bikemarkt schaue ich ja eh.
Hoffe sowas gibts..

ach ja, in 31,8mm Klemmung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peh (16. November 2011)

LF-X schrieb:


> Das ist der günstigste Spikereifen, den ich gefunden habe


64 Spikes. Ich habe selbst keine Erfahrung, aber nach dem, was ich quergelesen habe, reichen die nicht. Der Marathon Winter Spikes hat 200 bzw. 240 Spikes. Da scheint mir der Aufpreis angebracht.


----------



## LF-X (16. November 2011)

Um die Diskussion bezüglich dem Reifen etwas abzulenken. Gibt zu dem Reifen einen eigenen Thread (http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=444010). Bisher verhält er sich gut. Grip wirkt auch bei niedrigen Temperaturen sehr gut. richtige Eis oder Strassenfrost gab es leider hier noch nicht.

Bezüglich Lenker: http://www.ebay.de/itm/Lenker-Carbo...hrradteile&hash=item3f0d51f43e#ht_2163wt_1139

Etwas kürzer (580mm) als gesucht.
Aber günstig. Habe den selber in 25,4mm und 130g.


----------



## Zaskar97 (16. November 2011)

suche eine FOX 36 Van 160 RC2 FIT '12, 1.5' tapered ... 

das beste was ich bisher gefunden habe:

http://www.bikeonlineshop.at/Gabeln.../36-Van-160-RC2-FIT-12-15-tapered::34262.html 

http://www.allterraincycles.co.uk/product/125210.html


----------



## LF-X (16. November 2011)

Genaues Modell nicht angegeben: http://www.ebay.de/itm/Fox-Van-36-p...ahrradteile&hash=item4cfa9ebfb9#ht_1411wt_804

Aber tapered und 160mm.


----------



## Someone84 (17. November 2011)

Danke schonmal für das Angebot mit dem Lenker, aber wollte schon mind. 60cm Breite, da ich eh bereits nen 56cm breiten (bzw schmalen) hab. 
Kürzen geht ja dann immer noch, aber nachträglich was dran klappt ned


----------



## Lurs (17. November 2011)

Hallo Leute, wäre cool wenn mir einer weiter helfen könnte!

Ich soll für einen Schüler ein MTB besorgen, das Budget darf 450 Euro nicht überschreiten (ich weiß, ist nicht riesig). Es sollte möglichst viel Fahrrad für den Preis sein. Hydraulische Scheibenbremsen wäre super, sind aber kein Muss. Es kann natürlich auch ein Auslaufmodell sein oder ein gutes, gebrauchtes Rad wäre auch in Ordnung. Rahmenhöhe sollte so um die 19" bis 20" liegen.

Vielleicht ist ja jemand von euch in letzter Zeit über ein super Angebot gestolpert. Wäre echt cool, wenn ihr mir bei der Suche helfen könntet.

Vielen Dank!


----------



## nollak (17. November 2011)

Hmm super Angebot jetzt nicht aber bei Radon hamse das Einsteiger ZR irgendwas für 429. Finde das Angebot für den Kurs schon ganz ok.


----------



## tebis (17. November 2011)

Suche Gore Bike Wear Tool Jacke in XL. Farbe rotschwarz, braunschwarz oder schwarz.

Biligstes Angebot von bike-discount liegt bei 139,90

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a10554/gore-bike-wear-tool-ii-windstopper-soft-shell-jacke-rot.html?uin=usa973eha70p11fahm63ffop64

Hat jemand noch ein günstigeres Angebot?


Danke!

tebis


----------



## LF-X (18. November 2011)

Hab hier einige Angebote/Auslaufmodelle gefunden in der sub 500 Klasse:

http://www.rockmachine-germany.de/p...Avalanche-20-Wet-Race-Mountain-Bike-2011.html

http://www.rockmachine-germany.de/p...e-Big-4-Deore-27-Gang-Mountain-Bike-2011.html

http://www.rockmachine-germany.de/p...kes/Kross-Level-A2-XT-Mountain-Bike-2009.html

http://www.rockmachine-germany.de/p...ck-Machine-Thunder-50-Mountain-Bike-2011.html

http://www.rockmachine-germany.de/p...-Bikes/Trek-4300-Disc-Mountain-Bike-2011.html

http://www.rockmachine-germany.de/p...Avalanche-10-Wet-Race-Mountain-Bike-2011.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joah (18. November 2011)

Hallo,
hat vielleicht noch jemand einen Voucher Code für CRC?

Danke


----------



## Laphroaig10 (18. November 2011)

reichen die nicht?


----------



## Xah88 (18. November 2011)

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/17669

Spezielle Suche !!! Suche das schwarze Fox-Trikot/Sweatshirt aus dem Video..habe das schön öfter gesehen, aber iwie nie in einem Shop?

Weiß jemand wie es heißt / wo man es kaufen kann?

Greetz

Alex


----------



## austriacarp (18. November 2011)

Suche Fat Albert 2,4 kein Tubless Ready


----------



## WorCo (20. November 2011)

Ich suche 2 Saint Sättel BR-M 810, meine hätte da was ohne Belag gesehen findes aber nichtmehr.
Momentan günstigstes Angebot : 89 bei bikestore.cc
http://www.bikestore.cc/shimano-saint-disc-brake-sattel-fuer-vorne-oder-hinten-p-122698.html
Weiß jemand was besseres?
Danke schonmal,
Martin


----------



## Hunter74 (21. November 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

kennt jemand grad eine günstige Bezugsquelle für

*Formula The One 180* ?

Möglichst nicht in gold.

Danke schon mal 
Sven


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xylnx (21. November 2011)

welcher preis soll denn unterboten werden???

kenn mich bei formula nicht aus, sind 270â¬ das set gut???


----------



## Hunter74 (21. November 2011)

Bin auch noch nicht so der Formula Kenner. :-/
270,- hört sich dich aber gar nicht so schlecht an, Link?

Danke

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## xylnx (21. November 2011)

hier???

oder das hab ich grad gesehen


----------



## WorCo (24. November 2011)

Ich suche einen schwarz roten LRS für AM, um die 350Euro, ca 1,7kg, vorne 20mm, hinten 135er breite.
Jemand nen Tip? bin bei den großen shops nicht fündig geworden, vll is ja jemandem was übern Weg gelaufen


----------



## nollak (24. November 2011)

actionsports.de da gibts den 4way glaub um die 270... weiss nicht obs woanders noch ne ultimatives schnäppchen in dem bereich gibt.


----------



## TOM4 (24. November 2011)

Hallo,
Würd einen downswing (34,9mm) xt umwerfer suchen. Die "alte" version 3x9 fach. Günstigstes angebot 28,xx beim actionsport (kann leider grad keinen link einstellen).
bitte hilfe!
gruß tom


----------



## Ponch (28. November 2011)

Hi, kann mir jemand dabei helfen einen guten Preis für den Renthal Integra Vorbau sowie den Renthal Fatbar Lenker zu finden? Danke!


----------



## single-malts (29. November 2011)

Wo gibt es aktuell 25g Schraub-Gaskartuschen gÃ¼nstig (~2,50 â¬) zu kaufen?

Hat einer einen Tipp?


----------



## Wobbi (30. November 2011)

Hat jemand ne Idee, wo ich die SRAM XX Kassette in 11-36 günstig bekommen kann?


----------



## markus.2407 (30. November 2011)

bike-discount 199 -vielleicht machen die bei einem Gutschein Portal mit, dann gibts vielleicht noch %te


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xylnx (30. November 2011)

oder einfach mal an der quelle suchen  ---> 175 â¬


----------



## single-malts (30. November 2011)

Wobbi schrieb:


> Hat jemand ne Idee, wo ich die SRAM XX Kassette in 11-36 günstig bekommen kann?



Hier 1500km gelaufen


----------



## Wobbi (30. November 2011)

xylnx schrieb:


> oder einfach mal an der quelle suchen  ---> 175 



wer denkt denn an sowas? 

danke euch!


----------



## xylnx (30. November 2011)

oder hier vielleicht auch einzeln raus zu kaufen und noch günstiger???


----------



## Wobbi (30. November 2011)

wollte schon ein neue kassette. trotzdem vielen dank für die zus. info!


----------



## .irie. (30. November 2011)

he,
ich probiers mal hier, 
ich suche ne leichtbaufelge zw 300-400g (xmd333 ztr)
preis max 40â¬ gerne auch gebraucht


----------



## neto (30. November 2011)

magura marta sl hebel oder komplette bremse (zustand: neu) fürs hinterrad, möglichst ab 2010er modelljahr. ich hoffe ihr könnt helfen


----------



## Flo7 (1. Dezember 2011)

Suche eine leichten Laufradsatz mit einer Nabe für Lefty vorne
Gewicht unter 1400g..

lg flo


----------



## LF-X (1. Dezember 2011)

puh - das ist selbst bei den günstigsten Angeboten kaum als Schnäppchen anzusehen. 1400g ist erstmal eine Ansage.

Sollte 1490 noch ok sein, wäre das hier was: http://www.actionsports.de/de/Laufr...radsatz-black-1490g::37838.html?refID=froogle

Oder farblich fragwürdig (1300g , 499,-): http://www.cannondale-parts.de/FRM-Laufradsatz-Lefty-26


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## single-malts (1. Dezember 2011)

Suche immernoch 25g CO2 Kartuschen zum bestpreis.... Keiner einen Geheimtipp?


----------



## austriacarp (1. Dezember 2011)

2,85 sollte ja ein guter Preis sein
http://www.ebay.at/itm/Lezyne-CO2-Kartusche-25G-/160691084602?pt=Fahrrad_Zubehör&hash=item2569ef5d3a


----------



## TonySoprano (1. Dezember 2011)

.irie. schrieb:


> he,
> ich probiers mal hier,
> ich suche ne leichtbaufelge zw 300-400g (xmd333 ztr)
> preis max 40 gerne auch gebraucht



die No Tubes ZTR Olympic gab es sehr lange in schwarz für 32,50, jetzt leider nur noch in weiß für 45,-

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=38852


----------



## single-malts (1. Dezember 2011)

austriacarp schrieb:


> 2,85 sollte ja ein guter Preis sein
> http://www.ebay.at/itm/Lezyne-CO2-Kartusche-25G-/160691084602?pt=Fahrrad_Zubehör&hash=item2569ef5d3a



Danke.


----------



## Feuerstuhl (2. Dezember 2011)

Gibt es die Gore Countdown AS WINDSTOPPER im Moment irgendwo günstiger?


----------



## neto (2. Dezember 2011)

neto schrieb:


> magura marta sl hebel oder komplette bremse (zustand: neu) fürs hinterrad, möglichst ab 2010er modelljahr. ich hoffe ihr könnt helfen



dann zitiere ich mich mal selbst. keine sl, aber sehr günstig:
http://www.fun-corner.de/index.php?cat=WG000401&product=A008096&sidDEMOSHOP=bad9dbf2c2f7e6fcff5ee10408634750


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catsoft (3. Dezember 2011)

Moin!

Suche SRAM X.9 3x9 Träger und Schaltwerk Medium.

Danke 
Robert


----------



## Themeankitty (4. Dezember 2011)

Komplettes Formula RX Set: http://www.fun-corner.de/index.php?cat=WG000009&lang=DEU&product=A009567


----------



## Glitscher (10. Dezember 2011)

suche n mtb-race-schuh angebot. wenns geht mit carbonsohle. hat jemand tips wo man zur zeit was schießen kann? 


edit: größe 48/49 sollte es sein


----------



## Innsbruuucker (11. Dezember 2011)

Hat jemand eine Idee wo man für einen guten Kurs eine 2011/2012er Boxxer R2C2/Solo Air bekommt?

2011er R2C2 ist das günstigste was ich gefunden habe: http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...gabel-200mm-1-1-8-20QR-Maxle-DH-Mod-2011.html


----------



## nollak (11. Dezember 2011)

Frage ist was du als guten Kurs ansiehst. Die 2011er Modelle sollten ja so langsam mal ausverkauft werden. Meine bei HiBike letztens die R2C2 relativ günstig gesehen zu haben.


----------



## FrozenSmoke (11. Dezember 2011)

Würde mich der Suche anschließen allerdings nach einer Boxxer RC. Sollte mindestens von 2011 sein. 500 euro sind bis jetzt das beste was ich gefunden habe...
Unterscheiden die R2C2 sich eigentlich mit der RC nur in den Einstellmöglichkeiten oder auch allgemein im Ansprechverhalten?
Danke


----------



## aquadody (12. Dezember 2011)

Hallo,

ich bin auf der suche nach einem silbernem Lenker, möglichst Flatbar kleiner Rise wäre auch ok, breite 700mm, passender Vorbau 60-80mm wäre auch nett, den gibt es ja von Ritchey.

Wichtig wäre mir das der Lenker entweder poliert oder glänzend in silber eloxiert ist.

mfg Uwe


----------



## jengo78 (13. Dezember 2011)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Suche SRAM X.9 3x9 Träger und Schaltwerk Medium.
> 
> ...




http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k421/a23893/x-9-esp-schaltwerk-medium.html

billiger geht nicht!!Hab mir auch Eins in lang bestellt!


----------



## JENSeits (14. Dezember 2011)

Mahlzeit! 


Ich suche eine neue *Reverb 125 von 2012.* MaÃe sind *31,6mm*, 125mm Verstelbereich und *420mm* LÃ¤nge.
Die Matchmakerhalterung brauche ich nicht, nur die normale - ist die immer mit dabei?

GÃ¼nstigste Version mit Matchmaker war bisher 245â¬ bei bike-discount.de
Hat sie jemand gÃ¼nstiger gesehen?


----------



## 6TiWon (14. Dezember 2011)

suchst du das :http://shop.shiftycart.de/a.php/sho...ze_31,6_--_420_mm_inklusive_Shim_auf_34,9_mm_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (14. Dezember 2011)

Den Shim benÃ¶tige ich nicht, habe ein 31,6er Rohr.
Ich mÃ¶chte jetzt nicht zuviel Offtopic verursachen, aber was ist der Unterschied zwischen dieser Reverb und der in anderen Shops extra als 2012er angepriesenen? Ist es nur der verstÃ¤rkte Leitungsabgang? DafÃ¼r wÃ¤re ein Aufpreis von knapp 40â¬ schon happig. Oder wurde an anderen Stellen auch nachgebessert?


Danke und Liebe GrÃ¼Ãe
Jens


----------



## ShogunZ (14. Dezember 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einem LRS für CrossCountry/ AllMountain für 9mm Schnellspanner und hinten 12x142mm. Kann mir da jemand was empfehlen?


----------



## freetourer (15. Dezember 2011)

Hallo zusammen.

Hat jemand zufällig einen Link zu einem Shop, der folgende Teile in 
der Farbe PINK hat:

- Schraubgriffe

- Flaschenhalter

- Kettenstrebenschutz

- Ventilkappen (SV - Ventil )

- 50er Vorbau

Danke - und bitte kein Gelästere.

Seiner Prinzessin erfüllt man nun mal (fast) jeden Wunsch


----------



## xylnx (15. Dezember 2011)

http://r2-bike.com/
http://www.easyelox.de


----------



## Corporation (16. Dezember 2011)

Suche 32l Disc Naben-Satz in günstig und leicht. 
Farbe egal.
Wer hat einen Link wo ich günstig solche Naben bekomme?
Gerne auch chinesiche Ebayhändler.


----------



## LF-X (16. Dezember 2011)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/FASTACE-MTB...Accessories&hash=item519c55a729#ht_1750wt_949

Hab da selber schon bestellt. Verarbeitung ist top.


----------



## Corporation (16. Dezember 2011)

Vielen Dank,stimmt das Gewicht?


----------



## LF-X (17. Dezember 2011)

Hab es nicht mehr im Kopf, aber wenn es nicht gestimmt hätte, hätte ich es mir gemerkt.


----------



## wickedstyle (19. Dezember 2011)

An das Schnäppchen-Kommando:
Suche einen Satz Racing Ralph in der EVO Version  26 x 2,25 oder 26 x 2,35.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Themeankitty (19. Dezember 2011)

Ich suche eine Shimano SM-RT76 m Bremsscheibe und eine Schwalbe Fat Albert  26" 2,4 Front Trailstar Evo Edition Reifen möglichst billig


----------



## markus.2407 (19. Dezember 2011)

wickedstyle schrieb:


> An das Schnäppchen-Kommando:
> Suche einen Satz Racing Ralph in der EVO Version  26 x 2,25 oder 26 x 2,35.


hab die 2010er Rocket Ron Evo 2,25" bei velo-kontor für 39,90 gesehen, vielleicht interessant. Gruss Markus


----------



## markus.2407 (19. Dezember 2011)

Nábend!
NOTFALL: mir ist bei meiner Hayes Strocker Trail a. d. Vorderbremse am Kolben der Mitnehmer für den Belag abgebrochen (Belag ging immer 2mm raus, das war die Ursache) -MIST
Suche jetzt das E-Teil oder, wenn das Teil vergoldet ist  (ich muss bestimmt den Kolben rausnehmen und den Kram entlüften...)
NE NEUE Komplettbremse auf "SLX Niveau", die gibts als BL-M665 für 120 komplett (actions-sports)
für Tips bin ich dankbar und schließe Euch in meine Weihnachtsgebete ein


----------



## Themeankitty (19. Dezember 2011)

Mach am besten mal ein Bild, dann können wir dir besser weiterhelfen !


----------



## markus.2407 (19. Dezember 2011)

Themeankitty schrieb:


> Mach am besten mal ein Bild, dann können wir dir besser weiterhelfen !


Da isser der Vogel


----------



## Billybob (20. Dezember 2011)

markus.2407 schrieb:


> Nábend!
> NOTFALL: mir ist bei meiner Hayes Strocker Trail a. d. Vorderbremse am Kolben der Mitnehmer für den Belag abgebrochen (Belag ging immer 2mm raus, das war die Ursache) -MIST
> Suche jetzt das E-Teil oder, wenn das Teil vergoldet ist  (ich muss bestimmt den Kolben rausnehmen und den Kram entlüften...)
> NE NEUE Komplettbremse auf "SLX Niveau", die gibts als BL-M665 für 120 komplett (actions-sports)
> für Tips bin ich dankbar und schließe Euch in meine Weihnachtsgebete ein



www.bike-discount.de/shop/kS1/a57742/stroker-trail-vr-schwarz.html

Neu für 39,95


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wobbi (20. Dezember 2011)

Ich suche mÃ¶glichst billig (neu --) 230â¬ - 240â¬ ?) eine X0-Kurbel / blau-weiÃ / 3-fach / 170mm / GXP

Jemand eine Idee?


----------



## single-malts (20. Dezember 2011)

Rucksack ~20l unter 50,-â¬ SCHNÃPPCHEN!!! & lieferbar

Danke


----------



## ticris (20. Dezember 2011)

single-malts schrieb:


> Rucksack ~20l unter 50,- SCHNÄPPCHEN!!! & lieferbar
> 
> Danke



Da hast du:
http://www.bruegelmann.de/fahrradzubehoer/rucksaecke/deuter-superbike-anthrazitsun/12430.html
müsste von 2009 sein das Ding. Anständiges Teil! In kombi mit den 10 oder 20 Bewertungsgutscheinen wirds ein ordentliches Schnäppchen.


----------



## votecstoepsl (21. Dezember 2011)

Es wird nun hier ein Dirtbike benötigt. 

300-400 Evtl. auch gebraucht? Ich bin der Marathontyp und in der Art zu biken etwas "unbewandert"

Stefan


----------



## jonker (21. Dezember 2011)

Suche den Lenker "KCNC SC Bone flat 31,8 " bester Preis bis jetzt 41+Versand.Oder einen vergleichbaren Lenker mit 600mm und unter 130g!


----------



## Kamelle (21. Dezember 2011)

Hallo jonker,

bei RCZ Bike unter:

http://www.rczbikeshop.com/german/kcnc-flat-handlebar-sc-bone-31-8-600-mm-black.html

Rabatt Code von 12%: RCZ12PP
(Kleiner Haken du mußt min. 100 Ausgeben)

Gruß Uwe


----------



## Deleted 83484 (21. Dezember 2011)

wickedstyle schrieb:


> An das Schnäppchen-Kommando:
> Suche einen Satz Racing Ralph in der EVO Version  26 x 2,25 oder 26 x 2,35.



da häng' ich mich doch mal einfach dran


----------



## markus.2407 (21. Dezember 2011)

Grunzi schrieb:


> da häng' ich mich doch mal einfach dran


preiswerter als 1st 25 in 2,25 bei gigabike inne bucht hab ich ihn nicht gesehen, den nobby nic gibts bei velokontor/ebay für den gleichen kurs - komisch auf der HP sind sie teuer


----------



## canyon.biker (24. Dezember 2011)

Suche eine preiswerte Rock shox Lyrik.
Modelljahr, dämpfungssystem und federwaagen ist egal.
Mein billigstes was ich gefunden hab ist 649.
Gib es sie irgendwo billiger? 

Danke schonmal im vorraus für eure Bemühungen


----------



## LF-X (25. Dezember 2011)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Federgabel-R...hrradteile&hash=item35b483cdd1#ht_2862wt_1035


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 169926 (25. Dezember 2011)

HUHU ich suche eine Bike Transport Tasche für ein 26" Fully

Und oder 2 Taschen für Laufräder?


----------



## Snap4x (25. Dezember 2011)

Suche ne günstige GoPro! Es gab doch vor kurzer Zeit erst die ganzen abkaufangebote, als die neue Gopro eingeführt wurde.
Wo kann man jetzt noch die "alte" zu einen guten Preis erwerben?


----------



## 1000years (25. Dezember 2011)

Ich suche derzeit einen sixpack millenium und sixpack Vorbau in Gold. Links hab ich keine, da App. Vielleicht kennt ihr ja günstige Quellen.


----------



## TheMomentOfLive (26. Dezember 2011)

Hallo,

ich suche derzeit eine tourentauglichen Protektorenjacke/Weste (z.B. IXS Hammer Vest) und ein paar Softknieprotektoren.

Es würde mich sehr freuen wenn mir jemand ein paar Angebote schicken würde


----------



## single-malts (26. Dezember 2011)

Suche günstige weiße Cannondale Schraubgriffe (superlight) mit ROTEM Abschlussring.

Ähnlich diesen.


----------



## xylnx (26. Dezember 2011)

kann nur diese hier finden....


----------



## single-malts (26. Dezember 2011)

xylnx schrieb:


> kann nur diese hier finden....


G kauft  DANKE


----------



## ShogunZ (26. Dezember 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einer Rock Shox Revelation RLT Dual Position. Das billigste Angebot war bis dato 340,-â¬!

Danke schon mal!


----------



## Regensbiker (26. Dezember 2011)

Hallo,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Trink-Rucksack mit Platz für eine ~ 2Liter Trinkblase. Idealerweise mit Protektoren. Ist aber kein Muss.

Tausend Dank im Vorraus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PST (26. Dezember 2011)

Regensbiker schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Trink-Rucksack mit Platz für eine ~ 2Liter Trinkblase. Idealerweise mit Protektoren. Ist aber kein Muss.
> 
> Tausend Dank im Vorraus



Hi,

Wie wäre es mit dem: 
www.bikestore.cc/race-face-trinkrucksack-diverse-modelle-p-173460.html#Optionen

Leider sind die Infos etwas dürftig. Zusätzlich gibt es noch 15%,
die beim nächsten Kauf verrechnet wird.

Grüße,
Patrick


----------



## Innsbruuucker (27. Dezember 2011)

Hey,

bin auf der Suche nach einer SattelstÃ¼tze und auch Sattel. Sollte ein gutes Gewicht haben. Sattel vor allem Selle SLR (XP fÃ¼r ~60â¬). SattelstÃ¼tze Thomson, KCNC,... ~50â¬


----------



## nollak (27. Dezember 2011)

Nen XP für 60 und ne Thomson für 50 sollte wohl irgendwie auf ebay aufzutreiben sein. Vermutlich für weniger oder muss es unbedingt neu sein?


----------



## Sahnie (27. Dezember 2011)

Innsbruuucker schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> bin auf der Suche nach einer Sattelstütze und auch Sattel. Sollte ein gutes Gewicht haben. Sattel vor allem Selle SLR (XP für ~60). Sattelstütze Thomson, KCNC,... ~50





Den XP gibt es bei velo-motion.com für unter 60 Eulen.


----------



## Martina H. (27. Dezember 2011)

Suche Gore Countdown AS Windstopper Hose in S...  

... wenn geht günstiger als hier:



http://www.bike-components.de/produ...--Active-Shell-Hose-Comfort-Fit-HW11-12-.html

... wär richtig klasse  wenn es hier jemanden geben würde, der einen Tipp für mich hat


----------



## xylnx (27. Dezember 2011)

ShogunZ schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich bin auf der Suche nach einer Rock Shox Revelation RLT Dual Position. Das billigste Angebot war bis dato 340,-!
> 
> Danke schon mal!



ist das so eine???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eminem7905 (27. Dezember 2011)

wo gibt es derzeit die rock shox reverb stütze in 125mm mit 30,9 durchmesser für unter 200 euro??


----------



## rzOne20 (27. Dezember 2011)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> wo gibt es derzeit die rock shox reverb stütze in 125mm mit 30,9 durchmesser für unter 200 euro??



Bei Hibike. ... http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...vel-125mm-schwarz-Remotehebel-MatchMaker.html

... 179,--


----------



## Erroll (28. Dezember 2011)

Suche XTR 970 Kurbel. Kettenblätter brauchts nicht unbedingt. Wenn möglich nicht über 230 . Weiß evtl. jemand was?


----------



## Snap4x (28. Dezember 2011)

Erroll schrieb:


> Suche XTR 970 Kurbel. Kettenblätter brauchts nicht unbedingt. Wenn möglich nicht über 230 . Weiß evtl. jemand was?



Das günstigste was ich finden konnte:
http://www.kurbelix.com/product_inf...Hollowtech-II-175mm.html&ia-pmtrack=157681748
268


----------



## Erroll (28. Dezember 2011)

Cr3ckb0t schrieb:


> Das günstigste was ich finden konnte:
> http://www.kurbelix.com/product_inf...Hollowtech-II-175mm.html&ia-pmtrack=157681748
> 268



Die hatte ich auch schon auf dem Schirm. Bin aber noch unentschlossen. Gebraucht und günstiger wäre mir irgendwie lieber.


----------



## Snap4x (28. Dezember 2011)

Erroll schrieb:


> Die hatte ich auch schon auf dem Schirm. Bin aber noch unentschlossen. Gebraucht und günstiger wäre mir irgendwie lieber.



_Bikemarkt?_



Suche Easton Haven oder Havoc in Carbon!

Gibt es den irgendwo unter 110? Quelle: HiBike


----------



## herbstl78 (28. Dezember 2011)

Erroll schrieb:


> Die hatte ich auch schon auf dem Schirm. Bin aber noch unentschlossen. Gebraucht und günstiger wäre mir irgendwie lieber.



hätte auch gern eine gute gebrauchte


----------



## ShogunZ (29. Dezember 2011)

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem guten Angebot fÃ¼r eine Notubes Flow Felge in schwarz (32loch). Das gÃ¼nstigste Angebot liegt momentan bei 90â¬. Vielleicht hat der ein ocder andere ein SchnÃ¤ppchen entdeckt?! Danke im Voraus!


----------



## Martina H. (29. Dezember 2011)

Bitteschön, Flow  einmal hier:

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=38857

und hier:


http://www.wiggle.co.uk/de/stans-no-tubes-ztr-flow-disc-mtb-rim-26-inch/


----------



## ShogunZ (29. Dezember 2011)

Spitze! Dankeschön!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (29. Dezember 2011)

Servus zusammen,

ich suche folgendes günstiger als bei berg-ab.de :


- Shimano Saint Schaltwerk RD-M810 gs mittlerer Käfig  69,95
- Shimano Saint Shifter 9-fach SL-M810  49,95



Danke und LG
Jens


----------



## casir (30. Dezember 2011)

SUCHE Syntace Vector Carbon 740mm unter 119Euro

Gruss 
Carsten


----------



## joah (30. Dezember 2011)

Suche ein Kettenblatt von e13 38t schwarz unter 25.

Danke


----------



## .floe. (31. Dezember 2011)

E13 Guiderings gibts bei www.berg-ab.de gerade sehr gÃ¼nstig. 38T war glaub ich auch in 1-2 Farben da, fÃ¼r unter 20â¬


----------



## AllmountainSeb (31. Dezember 2011)

Suche XT 2012 Gruppe mit Bremsen:
alles schwarz
3fach
e-type umwerfer
i-spec shifter
kassette 11-36
180mm scheiben 6-loch vorne und hinten

UND

2012er Revelation mit: 20mm Steckachse, 150mm, schwarz und tapered Steuerrohr


----------



## joah (31. Dezember 2011)

.floe. schrieb:


> E13 Guiderings gibts bei www.berg-ab.de gerade sehr günstig. 38T war glaub ich auch in 1-2 Farben da, für unter 20



danke, hatte ich schon gesehen, leider nicht in schwarz!


----------



## austriacarp (1. Januar 2012)

Suche günstige brauchbare Bremsbeläge für die Avid Code 2011 hat da jemand eine Quelle


----------



## AdR (1. Januar 2012)

Hi,
ich suche für meine Freundin ein Mtb zwischen 600 - 900 Euro in 16 Zoll.
Ein gutes Hardtail oder ein echtes Schnäppchenfully wären super. 
Hat jemand einen Tipp?

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe + gutes neues Jahr!
Grüße


----------



## Innsbruuucker (2. Januar 2012)

austriacarp schrieb:


> Suche günstige brauchbare Bremsbeläge für die Avid Code 2011 hat da jemand eine Quelle



Ich find die Orginalen am besten. Gibts bei bike-components.de recht günstig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## memphis35 (2. Januar 2012)

AdR schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich suche für meine Freundin ein Mtb zwischen 600 - 900 Euro in 16 Zoll.
> Ein gutes Hardtail oder ein echtes Schnäppchenfully wären super.
> Hat jemand einen Tipp?
> ...



Das http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k95/a45704/zr-team-7-0.html

Mfg  35


----------



## AdR (2. Januar 2012)

memphis35 schrieb:


> Das http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k95/a45704/zr-team-7-0.html
> 
> Mfg  35



Hi und danke! 
Das ist ein guter Preis für ein gutes Fahrrad, entspricht aber mehr oder weniger dem Listenpreis, wenn man das aktuelle (also 2012) Radon ZR Team 6.0 vergleicht, dass genauso viel kostet und sehr ähnlich ausgestattet ist http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/web/ZR-Team-6-0_id_18364_.htm 

Nur die Bremse ist beim neuen etwas günstiger, wobei darauf nicht mein Fokus liegt. Im Gegensatz zu meinem Gewicht, lassen sich die 50 Kg meiner Freundin mit den meisten Discs gut abbremsen. 

Vielleicht sieht ja jemand noch die Tage ein 16 Zoll-Schnäppchen, ich freue mich über jede Idee...


----------



## ticris (2. Januar 2012)

AdR schrieb:


> Hi und danke!
> Das ist ein guter Preis für ein gutes Fahrrad, entspricht aber mehr oder weniger dem Listenpreis, wenn man das aktuelle (also 2012) Radon ZR Team 6.0 vergleicht, dass genauso viel kostet und sehr ähnlich ausgestattet ist http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/web/ZR-Team-6-0_id_18364_.htm



Schau da lieber noch mal genau hin. Das 2011er 7er gabs schon öfters als Tagesartikel für 699,-. Dann ist es ein absolutes Schnäppchen.


----------



## LF-X (2. Januar 2012)

Was wäre mit dem hier: http://www.rockmachine-germany.de/p...e-2010.html?XTCsid=7t24anh4dvf6ureijko38n81j2


----------



## AdR (2. Januar 2012)

Danke, das GT ist auch noch ein guter Tipp , wobei es fast ein bisschen zu viel Federweg hat, da muss ich zumindest eine Nacht drüber nachdenken. Toll ist auf jeden Fall auch der Fox-Dämpfer an dem Rad.

Das Fahrprofil hatte ich noch vergessen: Wir sind viel in den Alpen unterwegs, meiden allerdings (zumindest gemeinsam) die härteren Trails und fahren eigentlich nur leichtere Sachen. Ein Hardtail würde es schon auch tun, ein Fully wäre halt für sie ein toller Komfortgewinn. (und ich würde mir mit meinem Helius RC nicht mehr so schlecht vorkommen  )


----------



## LF-X (2. Januar 2012)

Nochmals günstiger und 120mm: http://www.rockmachine-germany.de/p...es/GT-Sensor-30-Fullsuspension-Bike-2010.html


Aber etwas schlechter ausgestattet. Für den Preis aus meiner Sicht aber gut.

Das Force bin ich schon mal (allerdings in einer Carbon-Variante) gefahren. Gutes Bike. Das Sensor sieht ähnlich aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xah88 (2. Januar 2012)

Hallo,

hat jemand noch einen CC-Rabattcode/Voucher ? Meiner ist leider abgelaufen 

Vielen Dank im Voraus


----------



## Guerill0 (2. Januar 2012)

Gibts aktuell ne KS i900 irgendwo günstiger als 110,-?


----------



## Erroll (2. Januar 2012)

Guerill0 schrieb:


> Gibts aktuell ne KS i900 irgendwo günstiger als 110,-?



Vielleicht gebraucht, keine Ahnung. Aber was gibts an 110  auszusetzen? Ist doch top für ne neue, unbenutzte I900! Denke kaum, dass du sie noch billiger findest. Ich finde den Preis schon extrem heiß.


----------



## Billybob (3. Januar 2012)

Günstiger ist immer besser, egal wieviel und wofür.
Ich hab meine i900 übr. schon vor ca 2j für 115 bei ebay vom händler bekommen.
Der preis ist trotzdem gut.


----------



## joah (3. Januar 2012)

Suche einen 77Designz Direct Mount Vorbau in schwarz. Weiss jemand wo ich den noch bekommen kann?


----------



## Ponch (3. Januar 2012)

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Easton Havoc Carbon Lenker sowie einem Crossmax SX Laufradsatz (neues Modell). Wo bekomme ich die aktuell am günstigsten?


----------



## Kamelle (3. Januar 2012)

Guckst du hier:

in 2 Farben für 585 inkl. Versand habe mit denen nur gute Erfahrung gemacht

Gruß Kamelle


----------



## Kamelle (3. Januar 2012)

Kamelle schrieb:


> Guckst du hier:
> 
> in 2 Farben für 585 inkl. Versand habe mit denen nur gute Erfahrung gemacht
> 
> Gruß Kamelle




http://www.futurumshop.de/product/6...ossmax-st-disc-mtb-laufradsatz-wei-2012.phtml


----------



## austriacarp (3. Januar 2012)

Hättest sie hier gekauft um 100 billiger
http://www.hibike.de/artikel/KRS22419/Mavic Crossmax ST Disc Laufrad.html


----------



## Ponch (3. Januar 2012)

Ich suche aber die SX 
579 ist bisher der beste Preis den ich gefunden habe. Um die 500 wären super.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bobons (3. Januar 2012)

Ponch schrieb:


> Ich suche aber die SX
> 579 ist bisher der beste Preis den ich gefunden habe. Um die 500 wären super.



2009er Modell: http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=42495


----------



## Ponch (3. Januar 2012)

Ich suche aber das aktuelle 2012er Modell + einen Havoc Carbon Lenker(habe ich auf der vorigen Seite auch erwähnt. Trotzdem danke.).


----------



## krysheri (4. Januar 2012)

_Hat jemand einen aktuell gültigen RCZ Code? 			_


----------



## xylnx (4. Januar 2012)

nee gibt derzeit keinen allgemeinen, gibt nur spezielle auf ausgewählte artikel, wie maxxis, beone, xtr lrs u.ä.


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (5. Januar 2012)

Suche billige Thule Grundträger fürn Golf V.


----------



## Sun on Tour (6. Januar 2012)

Ich bräuchte noch einen gültigen CRC-Voucher.
Falls jemand einen über hat, bitte PN.

Besten dank!


----------



## Pr0.Rider.Sasch (6. Januar 2012)

Danke für den Voucher, Peh!


----------



## s4shhh (7. Januar 2012)

Suche ein Shimano RT64 in 203mm


----------



## SkyDogCowboy (8. Januar 2012)

bräuchte auch einen Voucher ... hab ne Menge Teile im Warenkorb liegen !!!

supervielen Dank !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SkyDogCowboy (9. Januar 2012)

suche Buchsenset (also 4 Teile) 22,2 x 6 fÃ¼r Fox also 12,7mm und sehe nicht ein pro paar 15 â¬ zu zahlen das sind ja 30 â¬ fÃ¼r einen cent Artikel aus China. Wenn wer was weiÃ bitte melden !!
Danke !!


----------



## austriacarp (9. Januar 2012)

Hat jemand eine Saint 2 fach Kurbel gesehen unter 189


----------



## steffpro (9. Januar 2012)

Hallo,

ich suche einen Fully-Rahmen zwischen 125 und 140 mm Federweg. Rahmengröße 17"

Gefunden habe ich bisher diesen hier:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/RAHMEN-MERIDA-TRANS-MISSION-CARBON-5000-D-ONE-FOURTY-2009-RH17-CARBON-KUPFER-/330665044886?pt=Sport_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item4cfd2c2b96

Vielleicht hat noch jemand einen Tipp. Besserer Rahmen und/oder günstiger.

Vielen Dank


----------



## LF-X (9. Januar 2012)

Finde das Angebot gut. Passt die Rahmenhöhe?


----------



## steffpro (9. Januar 2012)

Rahmenhöhe würde passen, habe aber sonst nichts aussagekräftiges über das Bike gefunden. Nur eine Kurzbewertung bei der "Bike" mit sehr gut.

Lediglich die 10 mm Achse macht mir Sorgen, da ich an meinem LRS hinten nur Schnellspanner habe.


----------



## austriacarp (9. Januar 2012)

Hinterbau für 10mm Schraubachse ist mit Schnellspanner kompatible


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orwell (9. Januar 2012)

austriacarp schrieb:


> Hat jemand eine Saint 2 fach Kurbel gesehen unter 189



http://www.actionsports.de/de/Kompo...rbel-FC-M815-2-fach::22974.html?refID=froogle


----------



## LF-X (9. Januar 2012)

Wenn man nach "Merida One-Forty" sucht, findet man einige Tests.

Zwar verschiedene Modellvarianten, dass sollte aber einen Anhaltspunkt liefern.
Liest sich ganz gut - Lässt aber keine Rückschlüsse auf Haltbarkeit zu.


----------



## bobons (9. Januar 2012)

austriacarp schrieb:


> Hat jemand eine Saint 2 fach Kurbel gesehen unter 189



Zur Not bei Bruegelmann mit 20 Euro Gutschein für dann 169,90, Versand inkl..


----------



## austriacarp (9. Januar 2012)

Danke aber die liefern nicht auf Österreich


----------



## Ponch (10. Januar 2012)

Suche den Answer ProTaper Carbon 720 AM in schwarz/weiÃ. Bei CRC kostet er 125â¬. Das muss doch gÃ¼nstiger gehen, oder?


----------



## Hans (10. Januar 2012)

Ponch schrieb:


> Suche den Answer ProTaper Carbon 720 AM in schwarz/weiß. Bei CRC kostet er 125. Das muss doch günstiger gehen, oder?





klar

http://www.kurbelix.com/products/Fa...enker-720mm-318mm-Rise-127mm.html?cat=165645&


----------



## Ponch (10. Januar 2012)

Danke. Leider ist es die goldene Version.
Gibt es zudem eigentlich gerade RCZ Gutscheine für Race Face?


----------



## .floe. (10. Januar 2012)

Hat jemand noch einen gültigen CRC Gutscheincode abzugeben?


----------



## xylnx (11. Januar 2012)

austriacarp schrieb:


> Hat jemand eine Saint 2 fach Kurbel gesehen unter 189



???


----------



## austriacarp (11. Januar 2012)

xylnx schrieb:


> ???


 
brauche eine 175mm Kurbel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karpfenandi (11. Januar 2012)

Suche ne Assos 3/4 hose modell 607oder 434 unter 179 bzw 169  in Grösse S
Gerne per PN
Gruss Andi


----------



## Sarrois (11. Januar 2012)

Verschleudert eigentlich die komplette XT 2012 am billigsten im Moment, am besten mit Bremsen


----------



## xylnx (11. Januar 2012)

wer fragte nach einer xt gruppe??? welchen anbieter meinst du??? aus deinem post wird niemand schlau...


----------



## kungfu (11. Januar 2012)

xylnx schrieb:


> wer fragte nach einer xt gruppe??? welchen anbieter meinst du??? aus deinem post wird niemand schlau...



Mach mal ein "Wer" vor seinen Satz....... .


----------



## Sarrois (11. Januar 2012)

xylnx schrieb:


> wer fragte nach einer xt gruppe??? welchen anbieter meinst du??? aus deinem post wird niemand schlau...


 
Öööööööööööhmmm,
Du sollst ja auch nicht schlau werden aus meinen Post

Ich wollte nur wissen, bei welchem Händler bekomme ich die komplette Shimano XT 2012, am besten auch mit Bremsen zum besten Preis?

Im Moment bin ich bei ca. 560 Oiro


----------



## xylnx (11. Januar 2012)

505 â¬


----------



## Sarrois (11. Januar 2012)

kungfu schrieb:


> Mach mal ein "Wer" vor seinen Satz....... .



Ups
Ich Depp
Danke für den Link mit den 505
Aber da sind keine Scheiben bei


----------



## steffpro (11. Januar 2012)

Servus,

wer bietet den Fat Albert Front in 2,4 mit Evo Snakeskin am günstigsten an?


----------



## [email protected] (12. Januar 2012)

Ich suche ein stinknormales 26"-Hinterrad für eine Felgenbremse. Mindestens deore-Nabe und Markenfelge (z. B. Rigida).

Das günstigste HR fand ich bei nubuk für  39,95 + VK: deore-Nabe, Zac19 Felge.

http://tinyurl.com/3ofwson


Gibts das zufällig noch irgendwo günstiger? Es geht um jeden Euro...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Snap4x (12. Januar 2012)

Suche Magura HS33 fÃ¼r unter 100â¬ das Set  oder eine Bremse fÃ¼r 50â¬ (HR)


----------



## Murai (12. Januar 2012)

Servus,
ich suche SRAM Powerlink Connector 9-speed.
Wenn jemand eine Seite davon zufällig übrig hätte, wäre das schon genug.
Ansonsten wäre es schön, wenn in dem Laden auch gleich noch ein günstiges Schaltzugset (Schaltzug + Außenhülle) zu finden wäre.
Bei Chainreactions müsste ich bis Februar auf den Connector warten ...
Danke
Murai


----------



## Burt! (12. Januar 2012)

Suche einen leichten Carbon-Rahmen zwecks Aufbau eines Race-Fullys 

THX 
Burt!


----------



## markus.2407 (12. Januar 2012)

Sarrois schrieb:


> Ups
> Ich Depp
> Danke für den Link mit den 505
> Aber da sind keine Scheiben bei


actionsports, hatten mal komplette Setseingestellt; jetzt ist die 780er mit Scheiben (zusammenklicken) für 560 (3 fach) zu bekommen - Schnapper?
bei bike-components kommts auf gleiche (auch zusammenklicken)
Gruss
(PS: reicht nicht ne SLX - E Teile sind günstiger!)


----------



## freetourer (12. Januar 2012)

Hallo.

Hat jemand zufällig eine günstige Bezugsquelle für das 36er Kettenblatt der SLX 2-fach Kurbel?


----------



## Spike777 (12. Januar 2012)

Hey zusammen

Suche die Sattelstütze von Tune "Starkes Stück" in Schwarz oder Orange mit mindestens 420 mm Länge, bekommt die jemand von euch unter 100 Oken her ??


Gruß !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xylnx (12. Januar 2012)

fÃ¼r knapp 95â¬ (also mit gutscheincode *RCZYU10*)


----------



## Sarrois (13. Januar 2012)

markus.2407 schrieb:


> actionsports, hatten mal komplette Setseingestellt; jetzt ist die 780er mit Scheiben (zusammenklicken) für 560 (3 fach) zu bekommen - Schnapper?
> bei bike-components kommts auf gleiche (auch zusammenklicken)
> Gruss
> (PS: reicht nicht ne SLX - E Teile sind günstiger!)


 
XT reicht nedd, iss ne Stylefrage

habs mir jetzt mit ner 2-fach bei bike-components zusammengeklickt,
und hab dadurch nen nagelneuen XT-Umwerfer FD-M780(25) und ein 26er XT-Kettenblatt Y-1ML26000 (6) zu verkaufen.


----------



## logan777 (13. Januar 2012)

hallo,

suche sixpack menace os lenker in purple/lila.
hat jemand nen link, wo ich ihn günstiger als für 39,95 + versand bekomme?

gruß
logan


----------



## bobons (13. Januar 2012)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Ich suche ein stinknormales 26"-Hinterrad für eine Felgenbremse. Mindestens deore-Nabe und Markenfelge (z. B. Rigida).
> 
> Das günstigste HR fand ich bei nubuk für  39,95 + VK: deore-Nabe, Zac19 Felge.
> 
> ...



http://www.ebay.de/itm/Laufrad-26-BMW-schwarz-Hinterrad-Rodi-airline-plus-Deore-/260919241272?pt=Sport_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item3cbfffaa38


----------



## katzenschnitzel (13. Januar 2012)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Ich suche ein stinknormales 26"-Hinterrad für eine Felgenbremse. Mindestens deore-Nabe und Markenfelge (z. B. Rigida).
> 
> Das günstigste HR fand ich bei nubuk für  39,95 + VK: deore-Nabe, Zac19 Felge.
> 
> ...



Mit XM317 auf Deore für 39 incl. Versand kannst du wohl nicht viel falsch machen!
http://www.radlladl.de/onlineshop/kunden/shop/index.php
Unter Laufrädern...


----------



## Xah88 (14. Januar 2012)

Cr3ckb0t schrieb:


> Suche Magura HS33 für unter 100 das Set  oder eine Bremse für 50 (HR)



Habe nur ein Hardtail mit HS33 zu verkaufen, bei Interesse PN


----------



## Ronja (15. Januar 2012)

Deuter Transalpin 30l, hier für 77:

http://www.funktionelles.de/Rund-um...Nr=64846&t=31110&c=38464&p=38464&PartnerId=15

geht das billiger?


----------



## Sven_Kiel (16. Januar 2012)

Ich brÃ¤uchte ein Sram X.0 ESP Gripshifter-Set...hier fÃ¼r 50â¬...

http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p9077_X-0-ESP-Drehgriffschalter-.html

Gibts die woanders gÃ¼nstiger?

Vielen Dank!


----------



## xylnx (16. Januar 2012)

hey sven, hier etwas und versandfrei...


----------



## Sven_Kiel (16. Januar 2012)

xylnx schrieb:


> hey sven, hier etwas und versandfrei...



Danke...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ponch (16. Januar 2012)

Ich suche einen X0 Triffer 2-fach für rechts oder aber das 2x10 Set in schwarz oder silber.
Wo bekomme ich das aktuell günstig? Danke!


----------



## nollak (16. Januar 2012)

Suche X9 Trigger 9-fach.


----------



## Sarrois (16. Januar 2012)

nollak schrieb:


> Suche X9 Trigger 9-fach.


 
Hab ich welche OVP,
was willst Du zahlen??


----------



## Sven_Kiel (16. Januar 2012)

nollak schrieb:


> Suche X9 Trigger 9-fach.



Suchst Du nur rechts oder das Set 3/9fach? Könnte Dir das Paar für 30 inkl. Versand anbieten....ist gut erhalten! Rest gerne per PM, Gruß Sven


----------



## steffpro (16. Januar 2012)

Hat jemand die Reverb günstiger gesehen als hier?

http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p140eb0a7984b387aad207ddc72dda718/s/Rock-Shox-Reverb-Sattelstuetze-30-9x420mm-Travel-125mm-schwarz.html

Bei Brügelmann bin ich nicht schnell genug gewesen und die kriegen erst in 2 Monaten neue. Preis ist auch noch unsicher, wahrscheinlich sind die dann teurer als die 169 


----------



## DHK (16. Januar 2012)

Gibt es irgendwo die Truvativ Descendant Kurbel (LÃ¤nge 165mm oder 170mm, 83mm Lagerbreite, Kettenblatt 36er) gÃ¼nstiger als bei cycle-aix.de (128,99â¬+5,99â¬ Versand).

Bin Ã¼ber jeden Tipp dankbar.


----------



## tamiya415 (16. Januar 2012)

Suche günstige mtb Schuhe + pedale.kennt einer gute Angebote ?


----------



## Snap4x (16. Januar 2012)

DHK schrieb:


> Gibt es irgendwo die Truvativ Descendant Kurbel (Länge 165mm oder 170mm, 83mm Lagerbreite, Kettenblatt 36er) günstiger als bei cycle-aix.de (128,99+5,99 Versand).
> 
> Bin über jeden Tipp dankbar.



Grad im Bikemarkt gibt es eine für 80



Gibt es irgendwo das Trek Session 9.9 für unter 7,5k?
http://velo-group.de/MTB-Trek-Session-99-26-Zoll-L


----------



## Sarrois (16. Januar 2012)

tamiya415 schrieb:


> Suche günstige mtb Schuhe + pedale.kennt einer gute Angebote ?



Transalpstiefel oder CC-Rennschlappen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DHK (16. Januar 2012)

Cr3ckb0t schrieb:


> Grad im Bikemarkt gibt es eine für 80
> ...



Danke, da schau ich so schon jeden Tag rein. Allerdings entweder falsche Länge oder falsche Tretlagerbreite


----------



## tamiya415 (16. Januar 2012)

Hi 

eher cc schläppchen  Bin blutiger anfänger


----------



## tamiya415 (16. Januar 2012)

War eben in einem Bike shop zum anprobieren aber die hatte keine gute auswahl.


----------



## joah (17. Januar 2012)

Suche eine Dainese Performance Armour Weste.

Wo noch zu haben? Ausser Hibike?


----------



## chicken07 (17. Januar 2012)

Suche ein Sram XX Schaltwerk mit mittellangem KÃ¤fig, wenn es geht fÃ¼r ~ 150 â¬uroletten.
Hat jemand einen heiÃen Tipp?


----------



## Innsbruuucker (17. Januar 2012)

Cr3ckb0t schrieb:


> Grad im Bikemarkt gibt es eine für 80
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Die Shops anschreiben und ein Angebot machen lassen!
Jehlebikes z.B.
Würde NIE 7,5k für ein Downhill Bike zahlen. Da reichen mir 5-6k und ich baue es mir nach meinen Vorstellungen High-end auf 
Für mich wäre nur die Gabel ein Grund das komplette Bike zu kaufen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Snap4x (17. Januar 2012)

Oh ja.
So neues:
Suche gÃ¼nstige HS33 BremsbelÃ¤ge in Rot, das Set mit Versand fÃ¼r 15â¬ so um den Dreh.
Berg-ab hat welche fÃ¼r unter 6â¬ drin das Paar, doch er will 6,90â¬ Versand dafÃ¼r haben.
Hab extra nochmal nachgefragt.


----------



## LarsLipp (17. Januar 2012)

Hi,

suche SLX oder XT Bremse 2012.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (18. Januar 2012)

tamiya415 schrieb:


> Suche günstige mtb Schuhe + pedale.kennt einer gute Angebote ?



http://www.actionsports.de/de/Bekle...no-SH-AM31-MTB-All-Mountain-Schuh::14724.html

http://www.actionsports.de/de/Komponenten/Pedalen/Shimano-PD-M520-Pedal-schwarz::8160.html

= ± 60

Der Schuh ist super und die Pedale halten ewig.


----------



## Pornokarl (18. Januar 2012)

Hallo zusammen,
suche einen breiten Carbon Lenker (>700mm) - Richtung Havoc Carbon!! 
Evtl auch Alu aber bei max 250g sollte schluss sein!


----------



## nauker (18. Januar 2012)

Hi, 
ich suche schon seit gefühlten Ewigkeiten einen guten Preis für die Conti Rubber Queen 2,2 BlackChili.

Kann jemand helfen?

Dank Euch!


----------



## TheMicha (18. Januar 2012)

Ich suche eine Lyrik RC2DH mit 1 1/8 Gabelschaft. Am liebsten als Coil, falls nicht verfügbar auch Solo Air.

(Amazon Angebot: [ame="http://www.amazon.de/RockShox-Gabel-Lyrik-konisch-weiss-grau/dp/B004LGMAXE/ref=sr_1_1?s=sports&ie=UTF8&qid=1326921338&sr=1-1"]http://www.amazon.de/RockShox-Gabel-Lyrik-konisch-weiss-grau/dp/B004LGMAXE/ref=sr_1_1?s=sports&ie=UTF8&qid=1326921338&sr=1-1[/ame].
Weiß evtl. jemand um welchen Gabelschaft es sich bei der NICHT-Konischen Variante handelt?)


----------



## Deleted685 (19. Januar 2012)

Suche einen günstigen, *lieferbaren *Morewood Kwela Rahmen in rot und Größe M. Kann gerne 2011 sein. Danke vorab!

Gruß
Uwe


----------



## 1000years (19. Januar 2012)

Suche einen günstigen Freeride/DH-Vorbau für eine 66 RCV. Ich gaube 1.5". Wichtig: Die Farbe ist gold. Gerne auch gebraucht!!


----------



## fantozzi (19. Januar 2012)

Suche ein günstiges Angebot für die ZTR Flow Felge. Am Wochenende hatte ich einen kleinen Shop entdeckt, der die Felge für Euro 55,- das Stück verkaufte. Leider habe ich den Link nicht mehr abgespeichert. Chainreaction hat ihn noch für Euro 67,-. Geht es günstiger?


----------



## Glitscher (19. Januar 2012)

tamiya415 schrieb:


> Suche günstige mtb Schuhe + pedale.kennt einer gute Angebote ?




bei brügelmann gibts zur zeit die aktuellen 2012er xtr pedale für 70. shimano schuhe hab ich da auch günstig im restpostenbereich gesehen.

http://www.bruegelmann.de/fahrradte...ohne-reflektorenmit-cleats/251043.html#rating


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## goegolo (19. Januar 2012)

Suche preiswerte Luftgabel mit 100-110 mm Federweg und IS-Bremsaufnahme wie Durin, Menja, Reba, SID o.ä. aus den älteren Jahrgängen in silbern oder schwarz. Danke!


----------



## Mini-AMR-Fahrer (20. Januar 2012)

Suche Magura MT 6. Gibts die irgendwo billiger als 409â¬.


----------



## xylnx (20. Januar 2012)

leider ne woche zu spät, letztes we gabs die bei bike components für 300


----------



## dgdracing (20. Januar 2012)

Ich suche eine SLX FC-M660 Kurbel mit 48 Zähnen für 9-fach (Ausverkauf oder so). Mein Best-Price ist 86 Euro, die Vorgängerkurbel ging damals für 60 Euro inkl. Innenlager über den Ladentisch


----------



## Speckgenick (21. Januar 2012)

HG 93 - Shimano 9fach Kette

Wo gibt es sie für unter 14,95?


----------



## blutbuche (21. Januar 2012)

weiss jeman , ob es die reverb auch in 30.0 gibt ??????ich kann nix finden ...


----------



## Mad_Mike (21. Januar 2012)

Hi,

Ich wäre auf der Suche nach einem 9-fach XT Schaltwerk mit der Käfiglänge M.


----------



## nollak (21. Januar 2012)

blutbuche schrieb:


> weiss jeman , ob es die reverb auch in 30.0 gibt ??????ich kann nix finden ...



Reverb gibts nur in 30.9 und 31.6. Je nach Rahmen könnte man das Rohr entsprechend auf 30.9 aufreiben.


----------



## ridingGiants (21. Januar 2012)

Suche günstige Dichtmilch um Ghetto-Tubeless zu testen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xylnx (21. Januar 2012)

Mad_Mike schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Ich wäre auf der Suche nach einem 9-fach XT Schaltwerk mit der Käfiglänge M.



öhm du musst dich schon entscheiden... shimano bietet, meines wissens, nur lange oder kurze käfige an... sram hat drei verschiedene längen....


----------



## JENSeits (21. Januar 2012)

beim XT weiß ich es nicht, mein Saint ist ein mittleres


----------



## TheMomentOfLive (22. Januar 2012)

So Leute, kennt einer von euch nen shop der derzeit Faltpedaleschuhe im Angebot hat. 
Müssten noch in Größe 46 (US ~12) vorhanden sein. Danke schonmal


----------



## TheMomentOfLive (22. Januar 2012)

Sorry Leute Doppelpost


----------



## MikeLima (22. Januar 2012)

Hallo,

ich suche eine EVOC Bike Travel Tasche. Farbe egal, gerne rot oder multicolor.

Wer einen Shop kennt, bei dem es die momentan günstig (< 319 inkl. Versand) gibt, bitte melden.

Danke,
MikeLima


----------



## krysheri (22. Januar 2012)

Suche HOPE Nabensatz Pro II 2 EVO 32 Loch schwarz QR15 u. X12
Gibt es die irgendwo billiger als bei BC für 230,90 EUR inkl. Versand?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Duke_do (22. Januar 2012)

krysheri schrieb:


> Suche HOPE Nabensatz Pro II 2 EVO 32 Loch schwarz QR15 u. X12
> Gibt es die irgendwo billiger als bei BC für 230,90 EUR inkl. Versand?



Hier für 205

http://bike-box.de/

Sent from my Xoom


----------



## Hauptstadtbiker (23. Januar 2012)

Ich suche eine Reba mit 20mm Steckachse!
Gerne auch gebraucht.
Hier im Bikemarkt sind 2 inseriert aber eine davon ist schon verkauft und der Herr mit der RLT Ti meldet sich nicht.


----------



## katzenschnitzel (23. Januar 2012)

den hier?
http://www.cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?cPath=31_76&products_id=552




Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> Ich bräuchte ein Sram X.0 ESP Gripshifter-Set...hier für 50...
> 
> http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p9077_X-0-ESP-Drehgriffschalter-.html
> 
> ...


----------



## TOM4 (23. Januar 2012)

hi zusammen,

hat den met kaos ultima lite irgendwo günstiger gesehen als hier
http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...Ultima-Lite-MTB-Helm-matt-white-Mod-2012.html

bitte um info!

danke und gruß tom


----------



## xylnx (23. Januar 2012)

xylnx schrieb:


> hey sven, hier etwas und versandfrei...



also wenn ich das oben genannte mit 10 % gutschein kaufe, ist es gÃ¼nstiger als dein cnc angebot  (du vergisst 5,5 â¬ versandkosten) also mach etwas nicht teurer, als es schon mal gepostet wurde...



katzenschnitzel schrieb:


> den hier?
> http://www.cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?cPath=31_76&products_id=552


----------



## AndiBonn86 (23. Januar 2012)

Ich suche einen speedneedle alcantara, möglichst günstig versteht sich


----------



## katzenschnitzel (24. Januar 2012)

xylnx schrieb:


> also wenn ich das oben genannte mit 10 % gutschein kaufe, ist es günstiger als dein cnc angebot  (du vergisst 5,5  versandkosten) also mach etwas nicht teurer, als es schon mal gepostet wurde...



Sorry, hab den letzten Post auf Seite 22 für den aktuellsten gehalten, als ich über einen Email-Link in den Thread kam. Hab die folgenden Posts inkl. deiner Antwort nicht mitbekommen.


----------



## suoixon (24. Januar 2012)

Suche RaceFace Turbine 22 36 Bash KettenblÃ¤tter gÃ¼nstiger als 109â¬


----------



## kungfu (24. Januar 2012)

Wer hat den Knallerpreis für SHIMANO Deore XT Scheibenbremse BR-M775 ?

Danke für euch Suchnasen .

Gruss
k.

PS: Gerne auch günstige 785.


----------



## xylnx (25. Januar 2012)

im schnäppchen thread wird grad ein wenig über die rose xt bremse diskutiert, die scheint nen günstigen preis zu haben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## suoixon (25. Januar 2012)

Ist aber die Bremse ohne Scheibe 

Sonst gibt's die zZ bei Rose fÃ¼r 78â¬


----------



## Martina H. (28. Januar 2012)

Hy an alle Schnäppchenjäger,

ich suche

Rock Shox Sektor, schwarz, 1 1/8, SSP, U-turn

oder

Rock Shox Revelation, schwarz, 1 1/8, SSP

und

Five Ten Impact Low, Karver

hat einer von Euch einen Tipp?

Danke


----------



## forever (28. Januar 2012)

Ich suche eine Rock Shox Recon SoloAir günstig, sollte MotionControl haben, in weiss...Disc Only...PM am besten, IS2000 auch okay...meine Epicon passt farblich nicht zum weissen Rahmen. Sehr gerne auch Tausch, ggf. mit Wertausgleich - Habe eine neuwertige Suntour Epicon (Luftgabel) in schwarz matt mit Remote LockOut Hebel - sehr guter Zustand, kaum gefahren.


Gruß
Marc


----------



## forever (28. Januar 2012)

@Martina H - deine Tagline ist alt, gabs in den 80ern schon in der Scene. *g*


----------



## Tobi29NRW (29. Januar 2012)

Ich suche:

Fox 32 Float RLC, Mod. 2012
150mm - 15mm QR - 1,5 taper
Bester Preis: 881,10 EUR hier

oder

Fox TALAS RLC FIT schwarz
Modell 2012, 150mm - 15mm QR - 1,5 taper
Bester Preis: 980,10 EUR hier

oder 

DT Swiss EXM 150 Federgabel weiss QR15 Tapered Mod 2012
Bester Preis: 559,90 EUR hier

Danke!


----------



## agnes (29. Januar 2012)

suche eine 970 xtr kurbel 175mm.

bester preis war bisher 299â¬. mehr wie 250e wollte ich aber nicht her geben^^


----------



## Billybob (29. Januar 2012)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Hy an alle Schnäppchenjäger,
> 
> ich suche
> 
> ...



Bei hs bike discount für 229

Bin am handy grad zu faul für nen link.


----------



## nullstein (29. Januar 2012)

Falls du die hier 
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k1025/a51222/sektor-rl-coil-140mm-schwarz-maxle.html
meintest, die hat weder U-Turn noch SSP.

@Martina H. Falls Dual Position was fÃ¼r dich ist:
Sektor DP Coil 9mm QR fÃ¼r 275â¬.
http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...l-Federgabel-140mm-1-1-8-PM-9QR-Mod-2012.html


----------



## Monche (29. Januar 2012)

Gibt's zur zeit ein Hibike rabatt gutscheincode?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (29. Januar 2012)

nullstein schrieb:


> Falls du die hier
> http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k1025/a51222/sektor-rl-coil-140mm-schwarz-maxle.html
> meintest, die hat weder U-Turn noch SSP.
> 
> jau, mein fehler.


----------



## Laphroaig10 (30. Januar 2012)

gibt es irgendwo Conti Rubberqueen 2.2 und Mountain King II 2.4 Black Chili im Angebot?


----------



## TonySoprano (30. Januar 2012)

sind 19,98â¬ gÃ¼nstig? (versandkostenfrei ab 50â¬)

http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/c...in-king-protection/aid:254517/fromtopoffers:1


----------



## Laphroaig10 (30. Januar 2012)

das ist leider der MKI, den fahr ich gerade am Hinterreifen


----------



## aufe_und_obe (30. Januar 2012)

Hat der MK1 in Wirklichkeit auch so eine hässliche Flanke wie bei dem Rose Link? Bzw. warum? Hatte ich so noch nie gesehen.


----------



## nullstein (30. Januar 2012)

Suche eine MRP Lopes SL ISCG05 und eine Avid HS1 160mm Scheibe.Wer hat die Knallerpreise für mich?
Ich habe bisher folgendes gefunden:
MRP für 99,95
Avid HS1 für 26,50


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Guerill0 (30. Januar 2012)

aufe_und_obe schrieb:


> Hat der MK1 in Wirklichkeit auch so eine hässliche Flanke wie bei dem Rose Link? Bzw. warum? Hatte ich so noch nie gesehen.



Hatte ihn in 2,2 und 2,4 als Drahtreifen und in 2,4 als Faltreifen, aber komische Optik ist mir neu. 
Was nix dran ändert, dass der Reifen auch so echt schlecht is


----------



## Laphroaig10 (31. Januar 2012)

die braune Seitenwand gibt es afair nur bei den MK I mit Black Chili
sieht in echt nicht ganz so schlimm aus wie auf den Rose Bildern, aber schön ist trotzdem was anderes


----------



## Der Chris (31. Januar 2012)

Hallo, kennt jemand einen Shop, der die Sixpack Skywalker Pedale in schwarz (Preisbereich 100-120â¬) schon lieferbar hat?
Bei BMO steht zwar was von 2-10 Tagen- tatsÃ¤chlich kommen sie aber erst im April.


----------



## n4ppel (31. Januar 2012)

Hi,

suche einen Rock Shox Monarch RT3 200x57 Mid/Mid Tune günstiger als 214 ,- . Hat wer einen Tipp?


----------



## chris81 (31. Januar 2012)

Hallo, suche  29 Zoll Reifen. Sollten 2.25 oder 2.2 haben und halt auch gute Fahreigenschaften aufweisen. Und billig halt


----------



## single-malts (1. Februar 2012)

SUCHE 

SRAM XX Trigger 2x10 
SRAM XX 10-fach Schaltwerk 

ggf. noch die Bremse

Günstiger (am besten erheblich


----------



## s4shhh (1. Februar 2012)

*Hat jemand zufällig aktuell einen CRC Gutschein übrig?*

wäre grandiiiiooos!


----------



## *Souly* (1. Februar 2012)

Gibt es Gutscheine oder Codes für Bike-Components.de?

Danke.


----------



## Tannenzapfen (1. Februar 2012)

Hey suche ACROS Block Lock  Steuersatz Semi Integriert ZS44/28, schwarz,
günstiger als  89 EURO wie hier:
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p29012_Block-Lock-ZS44-28-6---ZS44-30-S-H-I-S--Steuersatz-.html
Danke.


----------



## Bocacanosa (2. Februar 2012)

Suche ein Frauen-Fully bis 2000 Euro in schwarz und/oder türkis!

RH ca. 15 Zoll / bzw. bis 40 cm 

Luftgabel ist ein Muss!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## forever (2. Februar 2012)

Hi zusammen,

ich suche ein Hinterrad, es sollte eine Taurus2000 Felge (Rigida) haben, XT756er CenterLock Nabe, und das alles in schwarz, optisch gut/sehr guter Zustand, günstig wenn es geht. 

Grüße
marc


----------



## .floe. (2. Februar 2012)

Frag mal bei nubuk-bikes an. Nicht im Shop gelistet, aber die bauen dir (fast) alles in relativ kurzer Zeit zu einem vernünftigen Preis.


----------



## alb (2. Februar 2012)

Hey!
Ich suche eine Rock Shox Sid mit folgenden Eigenschaften:
- Tapered (!!!!)
- 100mm FW, Ausfallenden für Schnellspanner
- weiß bevorzugt, schwarz evtl auch
- Schaftlänge >19,5cm
- junge Gebrauchte oder neu, Gewicht um 1500g oder tiefer
Wer was hat, wer was weiß....bitte melden! Gerade die Kombi aus Tapered und 9mm Ausfallende scheint nicht so häufig zu sein :-( zumindest, wenn es günstig sein soll (~350eus oder tiefer)


----------



## suoixon (2. Februar 2012)

Hat jemand Mavic UST Tubeless Ventil gÃ¼nstiger als 8â¬/StÃ¼ck gesehn?

Danke!


----------



## fone (3. Februar 2012)

ja, 7,99â¬ weiÃ aber leider grad nicht genau wo.


----------



## chem (3. Februar 2012)

Hallo Leute, ich suche etwas nicht gerade passendes für dieses Forum. Nämlich bunte Briefumschläge Insgesamt 700 Stück am besten Din C5 aber am häufigsten günstigsten ist wohl C6
Dazu 700 Blatt buntes A4 Papier. 

Briefumschlag habe ich folgendes gefunden 

und [ame="http://www.amazon.de/farbiges-Druckerpapier-Kopierpapier-Neonfarben-Farbmix/dp/B002Q5M8R0/ref=dp_cp_ob_office_title_3"]Papier 1x[/ame] und [ame="http://www.amazon.de/Idena-215045-Kopierpapier-farbig-Blatt/dp/B001AVHBJ6/ref=sr_1_4?s=officeproduct&ie=UTF8&qid=1328290093&sr=1-4"]1x[/ame]

Vielleicht noch ein paar klassische Seiten Briefpapier.

Vielleicht findet man auf Ebay noch etwas günstigeres. Aber C5 wäre schon cooler. Denn das 2 Mal falten wird mit der zeit ganz schön nerven.


----------



## DHK (3. Februar 2012)

hier gibts Briefumschläge allerdings 800Stk. nur in grün oder 700Stk. in blau

aber für was braucht man so viele bunte Briefumschläge? reichen nicht auch weiße?


----------



## chem (3. Februar 2012)

Vergesst es. Habe mir etwas anderes einfallen lassen.


----------



## ShogunZ (4. Februar 2012)

Ich suche ein Formula The One FCS Scheibenbremssen-Set am besten in der Kombination 203/203.

Bester Preis liegt momentan bei 436â¬ inkl. Adapter!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (4. Februar 2012)

Hallo Leute!

Bei mir steht der Kauf von neuen Pedalen an.
Es sollen die *Point One Podium* werden, bei *CRC *momentan fÃ¼r *156â¬*.
Der kauf eilt nicht (1-2 Monate Zeit) ...
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=43495


Hat die jemand *billiger *gesehen oder hat *Codes fÃ¼r CRC*? 

Danke!


----------



## Johnny Rico (4. Februar 2012)

alb schrieb:


> Hey!
> Ich suche eine Rock Shox Sid mit folgenden Eigenschaften:
> - Tapered (!!!!)
> - 100mm FW, Ausfallenden für Schnellspanner
> ...



Hätte eine Durin Race 2011, die das böte... Nur halt keine SID :-(

Tapererd - Check
Schaft >19.5 - Check
Jung - Check
Weiß - Check
9mm Ausfallenden - Check
<1500g - Check (1466g inkl. Kralle bei 21cm)

Schreib mir ne PN bei Interesse...


----------



## aufe_und_obe (5. Februar 2012)

Suche 
Syntace Megaforce 2 Vorbau in 50mm unter 89,90â¬ ggf. auch gebraucht

Protektoren(OberkÃ¶rper, Knie, Schienbein) fÃ¼r 155,5cm groÃen/eher dÃ¼nnen, Jungen


----------



## knarf123 (5. Februar 2012)

Suche Straitline Split Steerer Clamp 35mm 1 1/8 unter 90â¬


----------



## forever (5. Februar 2012)

.floe. schrieb:


> Frag mal bei nubuk-bikes an. Nicht im Shop gelistet, aber die bauen dir (fast) alles in relativ kurzer Zeit zu einem vernünftigen Preis.


Danke für den Tipp! ich habe das HR optisch wieder her gerichtet,
sodaß ich nun doch kein neues HR mehr benötige.


----------



## Hans (6. Februar 2012)

Hallo 

suche Shimano XTR Trail Bremse

geht es noch günstiger

http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/shimano-xtr-scheibenbremse-br-m985---servo-wave--/aid:443744

evtl auch komplett

Danke

Hans


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## koiler (9. Februar 2012)

*Ich Suche:*

*Produkt:* SIGMA 1609STS RAD 2 KOMPLETT KIT *00415* oder *00417* (je nach Preis)
http://www.sigmasport.de/de/produkte/bikecomputer/topline_2009_wireless/bc1609_sts/?punkt=zubehoer

*Shoplink: *
00415: ??
00417: http://www.biketech24.de/shop/product_info.php?products_id=318

*Preis:* 00417 (18,80 + 4,90) 

*Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle? *

Grüße koiler


----------



## Orwell (9. Februar 2012)

koiler schrieb:


> *Ich Suche:*
> 
> *Produkt:* SIGMA 1609STS RAD 2 KOMPLETT KIT *00415* oder *00417* (je nach Preis)
> http://www.sigmasport.de/de/produkte/bikecomputer/topline_2009_wireless/bc1609_sts/?punkt=zubehoer
> ...



Etwas günstiger... http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...909-STS-Geschwindigkeitssender-Kit-Rad-2.html


----------



## Orwell (9. Februar 2012)

Hans schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> suche Shimano XTR Trail Bremse
> 
> ...



http://www.actionsports.de/de/Kompo...benbremsset-BL-M985::30936.html?refID=froogle  149 kostenloser Versand, zu dem Preis findest du sie auch bei bike-components und bike-discount....


----------



## koiler (9. Februar 2012)

Vielen Dank, Orwell!


----------



## Hans (9. Februar 2012)

Orwell schrieb:


> http://www.actionsports.de/de/Kompo...benbremsset-BL-M985::30936.html?refID=froogle  149 kostenloser Versand, zu dem Preis findest du sie auch bei bike-components und bike-discount....





das ist die XC - nicht die Trail die ich will


----------



## Orwell (9. Februar 2012)

Bei Rose jetzt lieferbar aber teurer ^^  

Hier fürs Hinterrad und versandkostenfrei http://r2-bike.com/Shimano-XTR-Bremse-M988-Trail

Vorderrad: http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k496/a39868/xtr-trail-br-m985-bl-m988-scheibenbremse-vorne.html
 auch hier kostenloser Versand, Abb. entspricht nicht der Bremse, ist mit Kühlrippen lt. Beschreibung...  günstiger gehts net...


----------



## freetourer (9. Februar 2012)

Zwar etwas unspezifiziert:

Suche eine All-Mountain / Enduro - Felge mit 36 Loch und auch einen Shop, der sie überhaupt hat.

Innenweite der Felge sollte aber schon so alá NoTubes Flow sein und das ganze auch noch um die 500 gr.

Ich such mich schon blöd, finde aber nix.


----------



## Orwell (9. Februar 2012)

Was gibt es denn überhaupt für AM Felgen mit 36Loch? Wüsste schon gar keine nach der ich suchen sollte...


----------



## krysheri (9. Februar 2012)

freetourer schrieb:


> Zwar etwas unspezifiziert:
> 
> Suche eine All-Mountain / Enduro - Felge mit 36 Loch und auch einen Shop, der sie überhaupt hat.
> 
> ...


Ein Buddy von mir hatte mal die NS Bike Trailmaster in Schwarz ~530g.


----------



## Tyler1977 (9. Februar 2012)

Ich frage einfach mal hier im Thread nach...hat noch jemand Probleme beim generieren des 10 Gutscheins für Rose auf Facebook?

Nach dem "gefällt mir" kommt bei mir nicht die Bestätigungsseite, dem die Generation des Gutscheins folgen soll, sondern wieder nur das Übersichtsbanner...
Würde den gerne für ein Shirt verwenden, klappt aber leider nicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Guerill0 (10. Februar 2012)

Gibt's das noch irgendwo gÃ¼nstiger?
Shimano Pedal PDM324 31,90â¬
[ame="http://www.amazon.de/dp/B000NORMU4/ref=asc_df_B000NORMU46484540?smid=A3JWKAKR8XB7XF&tag=0990-47-21&linkCode=asn&creative=22494&creativeASIN=B000NORMU4"]Shimano Pedal PDM324, silber, EPDM324_silber: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit[/ame]
Gerne auch in schwarz


----------



## Asko (10. Februar 2012)

Guerill0 schrieb:


> Gibt's das noch irgendwo gÃ¼nstiger?
> Shimano Pedal PDM324 31,90â¬
> Shimano Pedal PDM324, silber, EPDM324_silber: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit
> Gerne auch in schwarz



Die gibts nur in Silber.

Es gibt sie durchaus ein paar Euro billiger, z.B. bei Bike Components oder Rose aber durch den Gratis Versand bei Amazon solltest dort gÃ¼nstiger fahren wenn du nichts anderes dazu bestellst.


----------



## rODAHn (11. Februar 2012)

Hi,

gibt es irgendwo eine "günstige" 140er Fox Gabel in weiß?
...vor einigen Monaten habe ich mal eine für 350,- gesehen!?


----------



## SoundVibration (11. Februar 2012)

Hej hej, wer fährt von Euch MTB + Ski /  Snowboard und kann hier aus'm Stehgreif Adressen nennen wir Chain Reaction Cycles, www.Bike-Discount.de oder www.Bike-components.de ???

Danke im Voraus!


----------



## freetourer (11. Februar 2012)

www snowshop de


----------



## .floe. (12. Februar 2012)

Suche nur Kurbelarme und Innenlager, SLX oder XT. Wo kommt eurer Meinung nach am Ende das grÃ¶Ãere SchnÃ¤ppchen raus?

XT FC-M770 10fach neu fÃ¼r 115â¬ inkl Versand kaufen und danach die KettenblÃ¤tter verkaufen, oder SLX FC-M665 (2fach mit Bash) neu fÃ¼r 80â¬ inkl Versand kaufen und anschlieÃend Bash und KettenblÃ¤tter verkaufen?


----------



## Ryder17 (13. Februar 2012)

http://jehlebikes.de/sram-schaltwerk-x7-carbon-9-gang.html <---39 nur heute!!!


----------



## chem (13. Februar 2012)

Hallo Community,

ich suche ein Shimano XTR Innenlager entweder  SM-BB90A oder SM-BB90B.

Bei einer Tretlagerbreite von 73mm müsste der eine Spacer ja eigentlich reichen. Der günstigste Link den ich gefunden habe ist der hier -> 

http://www.bike-components.de/produ...len-SM-BB90B-Hollowtech-II-fuer-FC-M970-.html

Vielen Dank für eure Mithilfe. 

Offtopic: Ich hätte noch ein gebrauchtes SLX/XT Innenlager ca 1500km alt, wie sehr nutzen sich diese ab? Sonst könnte ich ja das gebrauchte wieder verwenden oder?


----------



## ROCKBIKE_4X_NDW (13. Februar 2012)

chem schrieb:


> Hallo Community,
> 
> ich suche ein Shimano XTR Innenlager entweder  SM-BB90A oder SM-BB90B.
> 
> ...



Das merkst du doch, wenn die Kurbel verbaut ist und jeweils Spiel auftritt. Fahr das Innenlager noch weiter, bis es nicht mehr geht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chem (13. Februar 2012)

ROCKBIKE_4X_NDW schrieb:


> Das merkst du doch, wenn die Kurbel verbaut ist und jeweils Spiel auftritt. Fahr das Innenlager noch weiter, bis es nicht mehr geht


Danke für die Antwort.

Ja, wenn das Innenlager hinüber ist, kann ich mir ja immer noch ein neues kaufen.

MfG


----------



## HUENERHALS (13. Februar 2012)

Servus erst mal 
Ich hab da mal ne Frage!
Und zwar habe ich mir eine Rock Shox SID Race rangeschachert mit ein Paar zugaben wie Magura Marta Bremsen, XT schaltwerk,XT Trigger,Ritchey Lenker, Ritchey4Axis Vorbau.
Für zusammen 180.
Nun wollte ich mal wissen ob das ei Guter Preiß ist oder ob ich mich jetzt Ärgern muss.
Die Gabel ist Weiß mit grünen Aufklebern,weiß jemand was das für ein Baujahr ist?


----------



## Burnout (14. Februar 2012)

Moin!

Gibt es irgendwo die aktuelle SLX-Bremse mit 6-Loch-Scheiben gÃ¼nstiger als bei action-sports (189â¬ + Versand)?
Oder gibts Alternativen in dem Preisbereich?

GruÃ, Christian


----------



## markus182 (14. Februar 2012)

Burnout schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Gibt es irgendwo die aktuelle SLX-Bremse mit 6-Loch-Scheiben gÃ¼nstiger als bei action-sports (189â¬ + Versand)?
> Oder gibts Alternativen in dem Preisbereich?
> ...




hier fÃ¼r 125â¬
http://www.rczbikeshop.com/german/shimano-011-set-disc-brakes-slx-m665-180pm-180is-6-bolts-grey.html


----------



## Burnout (14. Februar 2012)

markus182 schrieb:


> hier fÃ¼r 125â¬
> http://www.rczbikeshop.com/german/shimano-011-set-disc-brakes-slx-m665-180pm-180is-6-bolts-grey.html



Alter Falter! Danke 

edit: Wenn man einen Account erstellt und die Dinger auf den Wunschzettel packt, wechselt der Status von "Auf Lager" zu "nicht auf Lager" :/


----------



## Mini-AMR-Fahrer (14. Februar 2012)

Ich glaube die ist schon ausverkauft. Ich kann die nicht mal mehr in den warenkorb legen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## markus182 (14. Februar 2012)

Mini-AMR-Fahrer schrieb:


> Ich glaube die ist schon ausverkauft. Ich kann die nicht mal mehr in den warenkorb legen.




mhh, wäre ja auch fast zu schön gewesen
Schick denen doch einfach mal ne Mail


----------



## Burnout (14. Februar 2012)

markus182 schrieb:


> mhh, wäre ja auch fast zu schön gewesen
> Schick denen doch einfach mal ne Mail



Würde ich ja gerne - die haben nur ein Kontaktformular, keine Mailadresse, keine Telefonnummer, Firmensitz in Luxemburg. Da waren meine Augen wohl mal wieder größer als mein Verstand. 

Trotzdem vielen Dank für die Mühe


----------



## ______________ (14. Februar 2012)

Ich suche einenRace Face Atlas FR in black-stealth.

Gibts den irgendwo günstiger als 71,90?

Vor allem bräuchte ich einen Sop, der auch definitiv liefern kann...


----------



## cxfahrer (14. Februar 2012)

Ist der neue unmontierte aus dem Bikemarkt schon weg?
Sonst crc, da waren alle lieferbar, aber nur der in purple kostete 45 â¬ - schau halt selber.


----------



## fone (14. Februar 2012)

ist schon weg, war auch nicht stealth, falls meiner gemeint war


----------



## votecstoepsl (14. Februar 2012)

Hallo zusammen. 

...erledigt!


----------



## JENSeits (14. Februar 2012)

Gibts momentan Gutscheine für Globetrotter?


----------



## bobons (15. Februar 2012)

Ich habe einen 20 Euro-Gutschein für Campz, falls das als Alternative in Frage kommt.


----------



## JENSeits (15. Februar 2012)

den würdest du so abgeben? 
das wäre sehr sehr genial und nett von dir!


----------



## bobons (15. Februar 2012)

JENSeits schrieb:


> den würdest du so abgeben?
> das wäre sehr sehr genial und nett von dir!



AAARGH, sorry, hatte vergessen dass da 50 Euro MBW dranstehen. Wenn Du ihn trotzdem willst schreibe ich Dir heute abend eine PN mit dem Code!

Und ich bräuchte ihn wirklich nicht, habe da einen Local für Outdoor-Sachen den ich gerne unterstütze.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (15. Februar 2012)

an sich hätte es gepasst, aber jetzt ist die Weste ausverkauft. Aber trotzdem ein dickes danke!


----------



## Innsbruuucker (16. Februar 2012)

Sram x.0 oder e13 LG1 unter 100â¬?
Alternativen?
ISCG05, schwarz

WÃ¼rde die x.0 fÃ¼r knapp Ã¼ber 80â¬ bekommen, leider in schwarz erst in 6-8Wochen lieferbar.


----------



## markus.2407 (16. Februar 2012)

Hi Leuts

Suche ein 26" custom LRS für CC + 89kg Lebendgewicht 
XT Naben + konifizierte Speichen +Alu Nippel +XM 317 oder ähnlich, so um 130-160
Gruss


----------



## LarsLipp (18. Februar 2012)

Hi,

suche die Shimano M785 Bremse. RCZ war ja nur die 665...

Komplettes Set oder nur die Bremsen ohne Scheiben und Adapter...


----------



## martinos (20. Februar 2012)

LarsLipp schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> suche die Shimano M785 Bremse. RCZ war ja nur die 665...
> 
> Komplettes Set oder nur die Bremsen ohne Scheiben und Adapter...


 
Nimm die Bremsen von Rose.de (allerdings ohne Rippen) und die Bremsscheiben von berg-ab.de. Billiger habs ich vor wenigen Wochen nirgends gefunden.


----------



## Joe1987 (20. Februar 2012)

Hat noch jemand den 10% Gutschein von Hibike und würde ihn an mich abtreten?

Ich hab meinen schon eingelöst, aber bei der Bestellung noch etwas vergessen.

Vielen Dank schon mal im vorraus
Grüße Joe


----------



## austriacarp (20. Februar 2012)

Habe heute meine Intense Reifen vom Bikepalast bekommen.
Damit sich keiner Aufregt wegen OT noch ein Schnäppchen
Muddy Marry Evo für 22,99
http://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=...=26965;page=1;menu=1000,2,103,104;mid=0;pgc=0


----------



## bs99 (20. Februar 2012)

.floe. schrieb:


> ... inkl Versand kaufen und danach die Kettenblätter verkaufen, oder SLX FC-M665 (2fach mit Bash) neu für 80 inkl Versand kaufen und anschließend Bash und Kettenblätter verkaufen?



wo gibts die?! suche 2-fach SLX!


----------



## Orwell (20. Februar 2012)

Bei BrÃ¼gelmann kostet sie 86â¬, aber da ist soweit ich weiÃ kein Innenlager dabei. Mit Innenlager blecht man 99â¬ bei bike-components.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lock3 (22. Februar 2012)

hi Leute, es gibt doch für MTB-Läden so Schaltzüge 10-15Meter auf der Rolle,müsste es doch auch irgendwo für den Endverbraucher geben oder?
Meine zumindest so etwas shcon mal gesehen zu haben...

edit: gefunden!  http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...R-10m-Schaltaussenhuelle-SIS-SP41::10592.html


----------



## .floe. (22. Februar 2012)

> Bei BrÃ¼gelmann kostet sie 86â¬, aber da ist soweit ich weiÃ kein Innenlager dabei.



Steht das irgendwo? Hatte die Kurbel vor einiger Zeit schon mal bei BrÃ¼gelmann bestellt, da war alles dabei.

AbzÃ¼glich 10â¬ Produktbewertung kostet sie dann nur noch 75â¬ plus Versand. 

Ein HT II Lager kostet notfalls auch nicht die Welt.


----------



## Orwell (22. Februar 2012)

Hm das ist ja interessant. Ich hatte mich dafür mal interessiert und die angeschrieben. Da kam zurück, dass es nicht dabei wäre? Vielleicht hat sich derjenige geirrt. Ich wurde damals stutzig weil da ne Innenlagerempfehlung in der Beschreibung stand. Aber wenn du natürlich schonmal eine bestellt hattest, dann ist es sicherlich dabei. Ich denke sonst hätte auch mal einer in den Bewertungen mal was dazu gesagt. Danke für die Richtigstellung!

Grüße
Lars


----------



## .floe. (22. Februar 2012)

Ich hatte vorher angerufen. Da hieß es, das Lager wäre dabei. War es dann auch. Mein Tip: vorher anrufen und das abklären. Möglicherweise hatte ich auch Glück. Der Preis war damals sogar noch günstiger.


----------



## Orwell (22. Februar 2012)

Na ich hatte sie mir dann mit 10â¬ Rabatt fÃ¼r letztendlich 90â¬ bei CRC bestellt. Und nÃ¤chste Woche wandert sie ans neue Mega. ;-)


----------



## CorollaG6 (22. Februar 2012)

Suche einen neuen Downhill Lenker - flat oder lowrise und ab 75cm breit. Hat jemand nen guten Link.

Preis max: 35 

Habe bei Chainreaction nen Sunline V1 für 28 Euro gefunden. Hat jemand andere Vorschläge? Würde mich wirklich freuen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aufe_und_obe (22. Februar 2012)

Hi Corrola,
nimm den V1 von Crc ist wirklich im Moment günstig, haltbar und leicht!


----------



## Speckgenick (25. Februar 2012)

Hi,
ich suche einen günstigen Standkompressor.
Danke!


----------



## bobons (25. Februar 2012)

Speckgenick schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich suche einen günstigen Standkompressor.
> Danke!



SKS Airworx 10.0 mit Mountainbike-Probeabo für 24,50 Euro. Kündigen nicht vergessen.
Oder ohne Abo: [ame="http://www.amazon.de/dp/B0030IAQ8U/ref=asc_df_B0030IAQ8U6709078?smid=A3JWKAKR8XB7XF&tag=googledeprodu-21&linkCode=asn&creative=22494&creativeASIN=B0030IAQ8U"]Amazon 33,xx Euro[/ame]

Die günstigen Pumpen vom Discounter taugen m.E. nur zu 1-2 mal im Jahr Reifen aufpumpen, sonst wird der Verschleiss zu hoch.


----------



## LF-X (25. Februar 2012)

@Markus.2407: http://www.cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?cPath=320_133_520&products_id=8686


----------



## Speckgenick (25. Februar 2012)

bobons schrieb:


> SKS Airworx 10.0 mit Mountainbike-Probeabo für 24,50 Euro. Kündigen nicht vergessen.
> Oder ohne Abo: Amazon 33,xx Euro
> 
> Die günstigen Pumpen vom Discounter taugen m.E. nur zu 1-2 mal im Jahr Reifen aufpumpen, sonst wird der Verschleiss zu hoch.



Eben... so ein Discounter Teil ist mir nach einmal benutzen zusammengebrochen. 
Danke für die Links!


----------



## katzenschnitzel (25. Februar 2012)

markus.2407 schrieb:


> Hi Leuts
> 
> Suche ein 26" custom LRS fÃ¼r CC + 89kg Lebendgewicht
> XT Naben + konifizierte Speichen +Alu Nippel +XM 317 oder Ã¤hnlich, so um 130-160â¬
> Gruss



schwarz fÃ¼r 109
http://www.nubuk-bikes.de/nubuk-bik...shimano-xt-770-mavic-xm317-schwarz/index.html

silber fÃ¼r 99
http://www.nubuk-bikes.de/nubuk-bik...-shimano-xt-770-mavic-xm317-silber/index.html

Jedoch mit Messingnippeln, zumindest in der zweiten Variante


----------



## marco sc (25. Februar 2012)

Hallo,
hat jmd. die FC-M780 XT Kurbel in schwarz irgendwo gÃ¼nstiger gesehen als bei actionsports fÃ¼r â¬139?
Danke.


----------



## markus.2407 (26. Februar 2012)

@ katzenschnitzel & LF-X : THX, hab aber vergessen, das ich BS 6 Loch benötige - sorry 
ich guck mal bei beiden shops rein...


----------



## quereinsteigerB (27. Februar 2012)

Suche vglw. günstige DT Swiss M1600 Laufräder. Günstig bedeutet halbe UVP und neu/neuwertig. Vielleicht stolpert mal einer über einen bikeshop, der diese gerade reduziert hat 
Derzeit kann ich keine Angebote finden....


----------



## jackasses (27. Februar 2012)

Hey 

suche einen Anfänger Werkzeugkoffer fürs fahrrad

hab den mal gefunden:

*ICETOOLZ Werkzeugkoffer 31tlg*

bei dem link bis jetzt am billigsten: *http://www.berg-ab.de/shop/product_info.php?cPath=61&products_id=4070*

für: 47.95 EUR +6,90  Versand

findet ihr es billiger oder würdet ihr einen anderen vorschlagen?

mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dipstick (27. Februar 2012)

jackasses schrieb:


> Hey
> 
> suche einen Anfänger Werkzeugkoffer fürs fahrrad
> 
> ...



Da um 30 incl. Versand in D. ... is immer ungefähr das gleiche Kraffel drinn, aber fürn Anfang reichts 

http://www.ebay.de/itm/44tlg-Fahrrad-Werkzeug-Werkzeugkoffer-Bike-Tool-Box-Set-Jumbo-44-teiliges-/270853069021?pt=Fahrrad_Zubeh%C3%B6r&hash=item3f1019d8dd#ht_1936wt_1139

Gibts auf E-bay einige, ich hab den Velomann - ident mit Contec nur eben 50% günstiger


----------



## jackasses (27. Februar 2012)

Dipstick schrieb:


> Da um 30 incl. Versand in D. ... is immer ungefähr das gleiche Kraffel drinn, aber fürn Anfang reichts
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/44tlg-Fahrra...ad_Zubehör&hash=item3f1019d8dd#ht_1936wt_1139
> 
> Gibts auf E-bay einige, ich hab den Velomann - ident mit Contec nur eben 50% günstiger




danke, an ebay hatte ich garnicht mehr gedacht


----------



## Dipstick (27. Februar 2012)

Gern, Jackass ... ich hätt auch nicht an Ebay gedacht 

Jetzt *such* ich was:

*FULLY RAHMEN in S *ähnlich diesem Schnäppchen das bereits ausverkauft ist

CUBE STEREO mit RP23 um 500

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k304/a56673/stereo-wls-2011-black-n-grey-n-white-inkl-fox-float-rp23-bv.html

gerne auch gebraucht (hab den Bikemarkt schon durchstöbert) und gerne auch einen gebrochenen Rahmen    

vorzugsweise unter 500Euro mit Dämpfer oder unter 800 als Frameset mit Gabel

gar nicht so leicht, aber ... wer weiß


----------



## austriacarp (27. Februar 2012)

Habe meinen Stereo auch vor kurzen im Bikemarkt in einen sehr guten Zustand gekauft und bin schon wieder am überlegen ob ich ihn wieder verkaufe ist aber ein L und dir leider zu groß sonst wären wir vielleicht ins Geschäft gekommen.


----------



## Bocacanosa (27. Februar 2012)

Suche Cube AMS WLS oder Stereo WLS in 15 Zoll und am liebsten schwarz...


----------



## Dipstick (27. Februar 2012)

Bocacanosa schrieb:


> Suche Cube AMS WLS oder Stereo WLS in 15 Zoll und am liebsten schwarz...



weiß und privat aber siehe selbst http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/477881/cat/all

preislich


----------



## markus182 (27. Februar 2012)

hier hab ich meinen AMS Rahmen weg:

http://www.schlierseer-radhaus.de/rahmen_start.htm


----------



## trossifumi (28. Februar 2012)

Moin zusammen,

ich suche den *Continental Rubber Queen in 2.2 UST Black Chilli* günstig.

Günstigstes Angebot waren um 33,- bei Bike-Mailorder. Da is er aber ausverkauft. Viel mehr will ich eig nicht ausgeben. Tips??


----------



## Apeman (28. Februar 2012)

Suche  140-160mm  1 1/8  Enduro-Freeridegabel  bis MAX. â¬150,-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chem (29. Februar 2012)

Hallo Community,

ich suche einen gÃ¼nstigen 10x135mm Schnellspanner. Der von Alutech scheint am gÃ¼nstigsten oder gibt es manchmal in Kombination mit einem Gutschein irgendwo anders eine gÃ¼nstige Methode?

http://alutech-cycles.com/Alutech-1955-Schnellspanner-QR10

Mit Versand wÃ¤re ich da bei 19,35â¬


----------



## goegolo (29. Februar 2012)

Hat jemand den Mountain King 2 RaceSport in 2.2 gÃ¼nstiger als fÃ¼r 29,95â¬ gesehen?


----------



## cubation (1. März 2012)

Moin,

da ich ein neues Garmin suche und die typischen Preissuchmaschinen ja nicht alle Shops beinhalten.

Kennt jemand einen Shop der das Garmin Gpsmap 62s fÃ¼r unter 300 â¬ anbietet ? 


Thomas


----------



## jengo78 (1. März 2012)

quereinsteigerB schrieb:


> Suche vglw. günstige DT Swiss M1600 Laufräder. Günstig bedeutet halbe UVP und neu/neuwertig. Vielleicht stolpert mal einer über einen bikeshop, der diese gerade reduziert hat
> Derzeit kann ich keine Angebote finden....




http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/478661/cat/22

Die schon gesehen??


----------



## quereinsteigerB (1. März 2012)

Nö  Aber Danke! Bin mittlerweile versorgt


----------



## iCoke (2. März 2012)

Gibt's zur Zeit irgendwo FiveTen Schnäppchen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Innsbruuucker (2. März 2012)

Crank Brothers Mallet 2 in schwarz/silber lagernd und für einen guten Preis?


----------



## Darkwing Duck (2. März 2012)

chem schrieb:


> Hallo Community,
> 
> ich suche einen günstigen 10x135mm Schnellspanner. Der von Alutech scheint am günstigsten oder gibt es manchmal in Kombination mit einem Gutschein irgendwo anders eine günstige Methode?
> 
> ...



Superstar schon in Erwägung gezogen? Ca. 13,50 incl. Versand, dauert halt ein paar Tage aus England.


----------



## chem (2. März 2012)

Darkwing Duck schrieb:


> Superstar schon in Erwägung gezogen? Ca. 13,50 incl. Versand, dauert halt ein paar Tage aus England.



Danke, habe gerade bestellt bei Superstar ich Dussel....


----------



## Nill (2. März 2012)

Hi Jungs, ich suche ein XT 2012 Bremsen Set VR HR

Hat da jemand was gesehen ? 

Danke


----------



## cxfahrer (3. März 2012)

Nill schrieb:


> Hi Jungs, ich suche ein XT 2012 Bremsen Set VR HR
> 
> Hat da jemand was gesehen ?
> 
> Danke



http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/s...e-xt-br-m785---servo-wave---515729/aid:515731

http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/shimano-scheibenbremse-deore-xt-br-m785---servo-wave--/aid:515724

ohne Scheiben halt, aber das war immer das günstigste AFAIK.

(ich find die ja wie immer bei Shimano grottenhässlich mit diesem Chromdingens da drauf)


----------



## Lucky13 (3. März 2012)

Hier mal ein absolutes Schnäppchen.

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/MTB/Daempfer/BOS-Suspensions-Stoy-RaRe-DH-Daempfer::28148.html


----------



## gnss (3. März 2012)

WeiÃ jemand eine Bezugsquelle fÃ¼r eine schwarze Thomson Elite ohne Versatz oder eine Syntace P6 Alu in 31,6mm/400mm unter 70â¬?


----------



## cxfahrer (3. März 2012)

Die Thomson Elite hab ich grad wo im Angebot gesehen...grad eben noch...aber ich habs vergessen wo....

Ich suche ein *Midcage SRAM X7 oder X9* - am liebsten fÃ¼r den Preis wo es die Longcage fÃ¼r gibt (also so 24.95â¬ rum).


----------



## xylnx (3. März 2012)

gnss schrieb:


> Weiß jemand eine Bezugsquelle für eine schwarze Thomson Elite ohne Versatz oder eine Syntace P6 Alu in 31,6mm/400mm unter 70?



65 , vielleicht??? (aber auch nur eben im vorbei gehen überflogen, nix anderes gesucht oder verglichen)


----------



## chem (3. März 2012)

Hallo Community,

ich hoffe, ihr könnt mir auch dieses Mal wieder helfen.

Ich suche günstig einen Schaltzug + Schaltzugaußenhülle.

Vielen Dank.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Innsbruuucker (3. März 2012)

Clarks auf CRC


----------



## Totoxl (4. März 2012)

Fun Works, Novatec, Veltec 3 way Umrüstkit bzw. Achse auf x12. irgendwo günstiger als bei http://www.actionsports.de/de/Laufr...er-3Way-Pro-2Way-DH-Hinterradnabe::21776.html


----------



## ROCKBIKE_4X_NDW (4. März 2012)

chem schrieb:


> Hallo Community,
> 
> ich hoffe, ihr könnt mir auch dieses Mal wieder helfen.
> 
> ...



10,15 + 3,95 Versand


----------



## chem (5. März 2012)

Dankesehr.


----------



## FlorianDue (5. März 2012)

suche Variostütze ohne Remote in 31,6, am liebsten ne Kindshock.


----------



## Guerill0 (5. März 2012)

CRxflo schrieb:


> suche Variostütze ohne Remote in 31,6, am liebsten ne Kindshock.



hier ne i900 für 110,- plus Versand

suche selbiges Gerät in 30,9 für's gleiche Geld


----------



## aufe_und_obe (6. März 2012)

Kennt jemand einen Shop der d. Verschleißset XT 9-fach mit 11/34 oder ggf. eine Alternative, günstiger als 59,90 anbietet?

Erste Ausfahrt und die neue Kette springt übers 11er Ritzel........
Gruß Stephan


----------



## Kreuzrad (6. März 2012)

Bin auf der Suche nach einem gÃ¼nstigen MontagestÃ¤nder. FÃ¼r kleinere Arbeiten wie Schaltung einstellen an 1-2 RÃ¤dern. Momentan wird eine Kleiderstange missbraucht...
Bei den Discountern scheint es Ã¶fters halbwegs Taugbare fÃ¼r 30â¬ zu geben. WeiÃ da wer, ob da bald ein Angebot kommt?


----------



## austriacarp (6. März 2012)

Hier für 34,90 super stabil
http://www.ebay.at/itm/380362935510?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## suoixon (6. März 2012)

solange er schwarz eloxiert und nicht epoxiert ist, sieht das teil wirklich vernünftig aus


----------



## austriacarp (6. März 2012)

suoixon schrieb:


> solange er schwarz eloxiert und nicht epoxiert ist, sieht das teil wirklich vernünftig aus


Der ist auch vernünftig wenn er epoxiert ist Stahl kann man nicht eloxieren unter epoxiert verstehen die mit Epoxy Lack lackiert. Die einzige Schwachstelle ist die Schnellspannschraube zum drehen habe ich schon erneuert aber ansonsten leistet der Ständer schon 3 Jahre seine Dienste und ist super Stabil.


----------



## brainnessel (6. März 2012)

Suche weisse hydraulic Schläuche für Formula the One vo und hi am besten wär gleich das fertige set


----------



## austriacarp (6. März 2012)

Hat jemand XTR 970 Shifter billiger als 144 gesehen (3x9)


----------



## Deleted 169926 (6. März 2012)

Gucken mal weiter hinten war irgendwo nen Link fÃ¼r unter 100 â¬ glaube glaube bei roseversand


----------



## Deleted 169926 (6. März 2012)

...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SkyDogCowboy (7. März 2012)

hallo, 

ich suche ganze dringend fÃ¼r das rad meiner Freundin einen ganz simplen 216/63mm LuftdÃ¤mpfer. Kann Technik aus der Steinzeit sein muss nur einen Lockout haben -  fÃ¼r um die 120â¬ maximal. Ich suche schon ewig der Gebrauchtmarkt gibt wohl z.Z auch nichts her und auch sonst habe ich nach langem suchen nichts gefunden. Ich weiÃ es ist nicht ganz die Muster "ich suche .... Anfrage" aber trotzdem vieleicht kennt wer was. Danke euch !!!


----------



## cubation (7. März 2012)

Kreuzrad schrieb:


> Bin auf der Suche nach einem günstigen Montageständer. Für kleinere Arbeiten wie Schaltung einstellen an 1-2 Rädern. Momentan wird eine Kleiderstange missbraucht...
> Bei den Discountern scheint es öfters halbwegs Taugbare für 30 zu geben. Weiß da wer, ob da bald ein Angebot kommt?



Irgendwo war ebend ein Thread im IBC das Penny wieder einen anbietet.


Thomas


----------



## fone (8. März 2012)

hi, 
suche einen kleinen bikerucksack, unter 10L, alá dakine shuttle pack oder session pack.

soll halt schlauch und mütze reinpassen. danke.


----------



## cycophilipp (8. März 2012)

such ne Lyrik RC2DH tapered - hat diese jemand woanders billier als für 619 Euro bei Bike-Components gesehen?


----------



## .floe. (8. März 2012)

Hi.

Suche das Saint Scheibenbremsen Set mit Scheiben (203/180) zum aktuell gÃ¼nstigsten Kurs. 

Bei berg-ab.de lieg ich bei 300â¬ inkl. Versand.


----------



## rzOne20 (8. März 2012)

ja und ich suche einen satz RUBBER QUEEN in 2,4" mit der BCC mischung.
alternativ RUBBER QUEEN 2,4" + BARON 2,3" auch in der BCC...

wißt ihr da was?


----------



## cycophilipp (9. März 2012)

rzOne20 schrieb:


> ja und ich suche einen satz RUBBER QUEEN in 2,4" mit der BCC mischung.
> alternativ RUBBER QUEEN 2,4" + BARON 2,3" auch in der BCC...
> 
> wißt ihr da was?



teilweise am billigsten: BOC24.de oder bike-discount.de

Am besten immer mit Referenzpreis


----------



## fone (9. März 2012)

fone schrieb:


> hi,
> suche einen kleinen bikerucksack, unter 10L, alá dakine shuttle pack oder session pack.
> 
> soll halt schlauch und mütze reinpassen. danke.



brauch ihn in 10 tagen, deswegen hab ich zügig bestellt und zwar bei wiggle.
keine sensation aber solide 50 für den dakine session 6.5+2L (2011, glaub ich)

http://www.wiggle.co.uk/dakine-session-652-litre-hydration-rucksack/?&source=MaxiFeed&id=5360057252


----------



## projekt (9. März 2012)

Suche eine XTR Kassette CS-M980 11-36 10-fach.

Möglichst günstiger als 155 + Versand, siehe http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p25198_XTR-Kassette-CS-M980-10-fach-Modell-2011-.html .

Gruß projekt


----------



## UpDown (9. März 2012)

Hallo,

weiß zufällig jemand, ob es einen neuen Gutschein für ChainReactionCycles gibt? ETEN ist leider nicht mehr gültig?

Ciao UpDown


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AnAx (10. März 2012)

projekt schrieb:


> Suche eine XTR Kassette CS-M980 11-36 10-fach.
> 
> Möglichst günstiger als 155 + Versand, siehe http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p25198_XTR-Kassette-CS-M980-10-fach-Modell-2011-.html .
> 
> Gruß projekt



Hier für ca. 136,- inkl. kostenlosem Versand nach Deutschland (mit Gutscheincode RCZEM12).


----------



## nun_der_chef (10. März 2012)

Ist zwar Rennrad....

Hatte letztens einen Fulcrum Racing 7 für 99,- gesehen, weiß aber nicht mehr wo, bzw finde ihn nicht mehr.

Kennt jemand das Angebot oder weiß jemand wo es ihn günstig gibt?

Danke.


----------



## projekt (10. März 2012)

AnAx schrieb:


> Hier für ca. 136,- inkl. kostenlosem Versand nach Deutschland (mit Gutscheincode RCZEM12).



Vielen Dank 

Gruß projekt


----------



## der-gute (10. März 2012)

suche eine Cane Creek Stahlfeder 500x2.5

hat die jemand irgendwo lieferbar gesehen?


----------



## TheMomentOfLive (11. März 2012)

Hallo,

hat einer von euch zufällig letztens Schnäppchen für:
Knie- + Ellenbogenprotektoren
Dirthelm
Trikot
Handschuhe 
gesehen??

Ride on,
Ruben

P.S: Ich bräuchte bei dem meistem Größe L.


----------



## Betzel (11. März 2012)

Suche die neue Michelin Wild Grip'r UST 2.25 Reifen. Wer hat Sie auf Lager?


----------



## blutbuche (12. März 2012)

truvativ aka in 60 - schwarz - für unter 20 eu gesucht ...


----------



## FelixFace (12. März 2012)

Suche ein weißes Trikot.
Soll zum Tues 2012 passen


----------



## CorollaG6 (12. März 2012)

Suche eine Gopro HD Hero I oder II

Leider finde ich fast nur Artikel zum Normalpreis. Bei Rose gab es die I mal für 200. Leider jedoch ausverkauft.  Sonst jemand eine gesehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maggos (12. März 2012)

bei amazon gibts die 1er motorsport edition für 185 eukos
[ame="http://www.amazon.de/GoPro-Action-Camera-Motorsports-GOP-CHDMH-001/dp/B002VA57XC/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1331562389&sr=8-1"]GoPro Action Camera Motorsports Hero, black: Amazon.de: Elektronik[/ame]


----------



## SuperSix-4 (13. März 2012)

TheMomentOfLive schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hat einer von euch zufällig letztens Schnäppchen für:
> Knie- + Ellenbogenprotektoren
> ...



Bei Bikeunit gibts grad ein großes Angebot an Protektoren und so manches Schnäpchen wie Dirthelm für 13


----------



## der.bergsteiger (13. März 2012)

Suche ne Rock Shox Reverb 30.9mm 380mm LÃ¤nge.
GÃ¼nstigester Preis, den ich gefunden habe ist 209â¬


----------



## suoixon (14. März 2012)

Suche SQ Lab 611 ltd in 14cm fÃ¼r 130â¬ oder weniger


----------



## bs99 (15. März 2012)

Suche eine lieferbare (!!!) Steuersatzunterschale  S.H.I.S. ZeroStack 56/30
günstiger oder gleich 32,- aber eben lieferbar: 
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...-bottom-ZeroStack-ZS56-15-to-1-1-::26707.html

Alternativ einen kompletten Steuersatz für
oben  ZS44 - 1-1/8" ZeroStack 
unten Zerostack 56/30 1,5" to 1 1/8" conversion 
irgendwo günstiger als 79,90 ?
http://www.bike-components.de/produ...-28-6---ZS56-40-30--S-H-I-S--Steuersatz-.html


----------



## Hauptstadtbiker (15. März 2012)

Eine gÃ¼nstige Formula The One?
Ich hab mal irgendwo mal eine schwarze mit blauem Kolben fÃ¼r 110â¬ oder so gesehen.

Adapter und Scheibe sind zweitrangig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Darkwing Duck (15. März 2012)

bs99 schrieb:


> Suche eine lieferbare (!!!) Steuersatzunterschale  S.H.I.S. ZeroStack 56/30
> günstiger oder gleich 32,- aber eben lieferbar:
> http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...-bottom-ZeroStack-ZS56-15-to-1-1-::26707.html
> 
> ...



Superstar hat einen kompletten Steuersatz für 40 GBP im Programm. Der sollte mit dem kleineren Konusring das können was du suchst.


----------



## mueslimann (15. März 2012)

Hauptstadtbiker schrieb:


> Eine günstige Formula The One?
> Ich hab mal irgendwo mal eine schwarze mit blauem Kolben für 110 oder so gesehen.
> 
> Adapter und Scheibe sind zweitrangig.



Bei Rose gibt es eine für um die 130. Vermutlich ist Dir das aber zu teuer.


----------



## bs99 (15. März 2012)

Darkwing Duck schrieb:


> Superstar hat einen kompletten Steuersatz für 40 GBP im Programm. Der sollte mit dem kleineren Konusring das können was du suchst.



Top, danke! 
Habe jetzt aber einen Reduzierkonus gefunden (9,99 bei HS-Bikediscount) und kann den eingebauten Steuersatz weiter nutzen!


----------



## TonySoprano (15. März 2012)

mueslimann schrieb:


> Bei Rose gibt es eine fÃ¼r um die 130â¬. Vermutlich ist Dir das aber zu teuer.



als Rose-Card Inhaber nur 105,-â¬ incl. VKs 

edit: nur noch heute -20%


----------



## Merida-cc-17 (16. März 2012)

Hallo,

ich suche ein Hardtail-Rahmen mit folgenden specs:

- Race-Geometrie für Gabeln bis 100mm
- bis 1100g Gewicht
- 19" Rahmengröße
- 1 1/8 Steuerrohr (nicht tapered)
- 31,6 mm Sattelrohrdurchmesser
- 135 mm Dropouts hinten
- ca. 500

weiß jemand was? Wäre auch interessiert an gebraucht-Angeboten.

Danke,
Matthias


----------



## Hauptstadtbiker (16. März 2012)

TonySoprano schrieb:


> edit: nur noch heute -20%



Wuaaaah nein, verpasst!
Jetzt kostet sie wieder 180. 

Trotzdem danke!


----------



## Xah88 (18. März 2012)

Suche Sram X.9 Mid-cage Schaltwerk, aber finde nichts unter 59  ...hat jemand eine bessere Quelle ?


----------



## freetourer (18. März 2012)

suche die günstigsten angebote für folgende reifen:

- continental baron 2,3 black chilli

- maxxis ardent 2,4 exo

- continental rubber queen 2,4 black chilli

- maxxis highroller 2 2,5 super sticky / 42a

- maxxis minion front 2,5 supper sticky / 42a


----------



## JENSeits (18. März 2012)

Hibike hat gerade ein Reifenspecial.
2 Paar kaufen und fürs 2te nur 50% bezahlen


----------



## Lock3 (18. März 2012)

suche fire iridium Oakley-Scheibe (Pro/O-Frame ) für unter 40 Euro


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freetourer (18. März 2012)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Hibike hat gerade ein Reifenspecial.
> 2 Paar kaufen und fürs 2te nur 50% bezahlen



hi jens.

hilft mir leider nicht - meine reifen sind nicht dabei.

ausserdem brauche ich baron, rubber queen, ardent, minion und highroller nur jeweils einen


----------



## JENSeits (18. März 2012)

hatte ich nicht nachgeschaut


----------



## kid77 (18. März 2012)

Lock3 schrieb:


> suche fire iridium Oakley-Scheibe (Pro/O-Frame ) für unter 40 Euro



Falls O-Frame Mx auch geht (kenne mich da nicht aus): 39 Euro bei amazon.de und 36 Euro bei bike-discount.de (da ann zzgl. Versand).


----------



## SlayMe (18. März 2012)

Hallo,
ich suche eine Marzocchi 55 CR mit 1 1/8 Schaft. Das günstigste ist mit 489.- bisher das hier:
http://www.actionsports.de/de/Kompo...55-CR-schwarz-1-1-8::45250.html?refID=froogle


----------



## Ryder17 (18. März 2012)

SlayMe schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich suche eine Marzocchi 55 CR mit 1 1/8 Schaft. Das günstigste ist mit 489.- bisher das hier:
> http://www.actionsports.de/de/Kompo...55-CR-schwarz-1-1-8::45250.html?refID=froogle




Die hab ich letztens günstiger gesehen aber weiß nicht mehr wo... war in einem dieser shops.. einfach mal durchklicken  :
http://www.pinkbike.com/bikeshop/listgroup/?country=Germany


----------



## Hauptstadtbiker (18. März 2012)

Ich bin immernoch auf der Suche nach einer günstigen The One für's HR


----------



## zuki (19. März 2012)

Sehr günstige SID XX:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/390400220034...eName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## Toolkid (19. März 2012)

Hauptstadtbiker schrieb:


> Ich bin immernoch auf der Suche nach einer günstigen The One für's HR


Suchst du auch selbst oder wartest du nur bis dir jemand ein Angebot zeigt? Im letzteren Fall:
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a5...adbremse-schwarz-silber-adapter-is-r-180.html


----------



## SlayMe (19. März 2012)

Ryder17 schrieb:


> Die hab ich letztens günstiger gesehen aber weiß nicht mehr wo... war in einem dieser shops.. einfach mal durchklicken  :
> http://www.pinkbike.com/bikeshop/listgroup/?country=Germany



Danke für den link.
Aber alle Läden sind teurer als actionsport.
Falls also jemand ein günstigeres Angebot kennt für eine Marzocchi 55 CR mit 11/8 Schaft, dann her damit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ryder17 (19. März 2012)

SlayMe schrieb:


> Danke für den link.
> Aber alle Läden sind teurer als actionsport.
> Falls also jemand ein günstigeres Angebot kennt für eine Marzocchi 55 CR mit 11/8 Schaft, dann her damit.



schade hmm okay... die sollte schon neu sein oder?


----------



## SlayMe (19. März 2012)

ne, gebraucht ist auch gut.


----------



## damage0099 (20. März 2012)

Suche die Mammut Brisk 2012 in basilic und Größe M,

hier:

http://www.st-online.com/Bekleidung...SK_Outdoor_Jacke_men_2012__i70_2910_13232.htm

Vielleicht hat sie ja jemand billiger gesehen....danke.


----------



## Lucky13 (20. März 2012)

Suche einen Chromag Trailmaster Ltd. Hab bisher nichtmal einen Shop gefunden, der den führt.


----------



## Hans (20. März 2012)

frag mal den Flo

http://www.shocker-distribution.com/html/chromag.html


----------



## Guerill0 (20. März 2012)

Lucky13 schrieb:


> Suche einen Chromag Trailmaster Ltd. Hab bisher nichtmal einen Shop gefunden, der den führt.



http://www.tomsbikecorner.de/products/Fahrradteile/Sattel/Chromag-Trailmaster-DT-schwarz.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trailst4R (21. März 2012)

Suche günstigen Thomson elite x4 1 1/8" 31,8mm, 0° vorbau in 50mm Länge und answer protaper DH. Gerne auch gebraucht. Wer was weiß immer her mit infos  Lenker nehm ich auch gerne alternative Vorschläge entgegen.


----------



## Korfu (22. März 2012)

Hallo, 
suche die Shimano XTR Klickpedale PD-M985 Trail.
Das gÃ¼nstigste was ich bis jetzt gefunden habe ist 89â¬. 
Danke


----------



## jts-nemo (22. März 2012)

.floe. schrieb:


> Steht das irgendwo? Hatte die Kurbel vor einiger Zeit schon mal bei BrÃ¼gelmann bestellt, da war alles dabei.
> 
> AbzÃ¼glich 10â¬ Produktbewertung kostet sie dann nur noch 75â¬ plus Versand.
> 
> Ein HT II Lager kostet notfalls auch nicht die Welt.




hallo allerseits!
ich suche nach einer kurbelgarnitur slx double.
gÃ¼nstigstes angebot, das ich finden konnte, war: http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=28019

dann habe ich aber das oben zitierte gelesen... kennt jemand noch eine so sensationell gÃ¼nstige quelle?
achja, ich kann der beschreibung von crc auch nicht wirklich entnehmen, ob da ein innenlager dabei ist. ich nehme mal an, dass das nicht der fall ist, oder liege ich da falsch?


----------



## piilu (22. März 2012)

Nen Weißen Lenker mindestens 720mm breit und mit Rise


----------



## jts-nemo (22. März 2012)

weiß nicht, ob das für dich schon ein schnäppchen ist, aber wenn du so anspruchslos bist, wie deine such-informationen, dann das zb: http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=73069


----------



## Mr. Nice (25. März 2012)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Suche die Mammut Brisk 2012 in basilic und Größe M,
> 
> hier:
> 
> ...



Billiger nur in anderen Farben......
http://www.outdoorworks.de/likecms.php?site=index.html&dir=&nav=421&prod=8450&sea=58&st=ow
[ame="http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B004HUDTH0?ie=UTF8&tag=gipfelrausch-21&link_code=as3&camp=2514&creative=9386&creativeASIN=B004HUDTH0"]Mammut Brisk Jacket: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit[/ame]


----------



## wesone (26. März 2012)

Hallo,

Suche günstig ein SLX, evtl. auch XT, Schaltwerk mit mittlerem ( midcage ) Käfig für 2-Fach.

Hat jemand irgendwas in der Richtung günstig erspäht.

Gruss
Bastian


----------



## Kreuzrad (27. März 2012)

Bin auf der Suche nach einem günstigen Magura Servicekit für Scheibenbremsen - ansich nur für meine Louise


----------



## bummelexpress (27. März 2012)

brauche Licht und bin daher auf der Suche nach einem Sonderangebot fÃ¼r Lampe
*Trelock LS950 + LadegerÃ¤t
*
habe die Lampe bisher nur fÃ¼r ca. 120â¬ gefunden


----------



## K3RMIT (28. März 2012)

Gibt es irgendwo Laufradsätze zu guten Konditionen? Im Winter hab ich noch einiges gefunden aber mein Händler hat mich im Stich gelassen und nun suche ich wieder.....Actionsports ist auch leergeräumt.

Irgendwas Mavic Crossmax SLR oder custom ala DT Swiss 240s mit Sapim CX Ray und ZTR Alpine


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Innsbruuucker (29. März 2012)

Hat jemand ein günstiges Enduro/All Mountain im Kopf?

Ala Trek Remedy/Slash, Speci Enduro,... gerne Vorjahresmodelle.


----------



## iCoke (29. März 2012)

Vielleicht ein Spicy von 2011?

http://www.skiperfo.com/lapierre-spicy-516-2011,fr,4,0-43309.cfm


----------



## Trailst4R (29. März 2012)

Norco Range '11 bin ich probegefahren und war sehr angetan. Gibts inzwischen auch schon stark reduziert!


----------



## MTBRace (29. März 2012)

piilu schrieb:


> Nen Weißen Lenker mindestens 720mm breit und mit Rise


Fehlen jetzt 10 mm falls das im Rahmen ist:http://www.bikepartsbs.de/oxid/SOND...ss.html?listtype=search&searchparam=umf riser

Ich fahre den auch, bei dem Preis kann man nicht meckern finde ich.


----------



## chem (29. März 2012)

Ich suche eine gute Tourengabel 100mm 1 1/8" fÃ¼r um die 200â¬. Gern auch gebraucht(am besten mit Garantie)


----------



## sportzigarette (29. März 2012)

chem schrieb:


> Ich suche eine gute Tourengabel 100mm 1 1/8" fÃ¼r um die 200â¬. Gern auch gebraucht(am besten mit Garantie)



Suntour Epicon - 209 Euro
Suntour Raidon X1 - 165 Euro


----------



## Laphroaig10 (29. März 2012)

ich suche eine günstige Starrgabel für mein Stevens X6, sollte wohl ~45cm haben
schwarz und Canti-Sockel, 1 1/8 " Ahead


----------



## sportzigarette (29. März 2012)

Laphroaig10 schrieb:


> ich suche eine günstige Starrgabel für mein Stevens X6, sollte wohl ~45cm haben
> schwarz und Canti-Sockel, 1 1/8 " Ahead



Starrgabel


----------



## Snap4x (30. März 2012)

Suche gÃ¼nstigen Flachbildschirmfernseher 32" fÃ¼r unter 200â¬.
Jemand ein Tip?  Hab nur so um die 240-260â¬ gefunden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Innsbruuucker (30. März 2012)

http://geizhals.at/?cat=tvlcd&sort=artikel&bpmax=230&filter=+Liste+aktualisieren+&asuch=&v=e&plz=&dist=&xf=33_32%2F81


----------



## piilu (30. März 2012)

Hi ich bin auf der Suche nach dem Marzocchi Script T-Shirt in L, gibts zwar auch im Marzocchi Shop aber die wollen dreiste 14â¬ Versandkosten haben


----------



## DAS_EFX (30. März 2012)

Hi,

Suche 2 günstige Bremsscheiben für meine Avid code.

Müssen nicht unbedingt Orginal Avid Scheiben sein.

Gruss


----------



## nollak (30. März 2012)

Suche günstige SLX Kurbel inkl. Innenlager. 

günstigster Preis ist bisher Bike-Discount mit 89,95.

Wäre auch an gebraucht Optionen interessiert.


----------



## Snap4x (30. März 2012)

Innsbruuucker schrieb:


> http://geizhals.at/?cat=tvlcd&sort=artikel&bpmax=230&filter=+Liste+aktualisieren+&asuch=&v=e&plz=&dist=&xf=33_32%2F81



Danke!


----------



## tommi101 (1. April 2012)

Suche gutes Angebot für RS Revelation 150mm.
Bedingung: Tapered + Steckachse (20 oder 15mm), Farbe egal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kunks (2. April 2012)

Suche SLX-Bremsenset (br-m666) oder XT-Bremsset (br-m785) mit 6-Loch 180mm Scheiben.

Gruß
kunks


----------



## Snap4x (3. April 2012)

So nach Fernseher such ich jetzt nochwas 

Brauche Fox Seals fÃ¼r die 32 F100 (muss nicht original sein, aber lieferbar und aus D)
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a59977/dust-wiper-staubdichtungen-skf-32-mm.html
GÃ¼nstiger irgendwo?
Und im gleichen Shop sollte ne gÃ¼nstige 9-Fach Kette sein (CRC fÃ¤llt damit weg  )


Komme bei Kette + Dichtungen bei H&S auf der Summe: 44,80 â¬ + Versand
GÃ¼nstiger?

Okay, gefunden  Berg-Ab! Mit 34,90â¬ 

Trotzdem danke das ich hier meine Sachen posten kann^^


----------



## magicmaggi (4. April 2012)

Ich Suche:

argyle oder sektor solo air, 1 1/8 schaft.

danke =)


----------



## fone (4. April 2012)

Servus!

Ich suche eine Evoc Bike Travel Bag!

Danke!


----------



## Snap4x (4. April 2012)

fone schrieb:


> Servus!
> 
> Ich suche eine Evoc Bike Travel Bag!
> 
> Danke!



http://www.bike-components.de/produ...hrradtasche-Modell-2011---Auslaufmodell-.html

günstigstes was ich in 4 Minuten gefunden hab  289 günstiger hab ich leider nicht gesehen. Ansonsten warten. Gibbet ja auch abundzu für 240


----------



## fone (5. April 2012)

danke.
fÃ¼r 289â¬ hab ichs gesehen. (denn gesucht hab ich natÃ¼rlich auch)
die 240â¬-info ist aber wertvoll - hab noch ein paar monate zeit.


----------



## .irie. (5. April 2012)

will auf tubeless umsteigen ud suche von Notubes milch nen rimstrip ventile


----------



## Buju77 (8. April 2012)

hi ich bin auf der suche nach einem shop für Adidas Evil Eye Halfrim Pro L + Wechselglas Clear, damit ich in der Nacht auch fahren kann.

jemand einen tipp? auf amazon gibts brille für 175, aber anscheinend keine Wechselgläser


----------



## Trailst4R (9. April 2012)

Suche Answer Protaper DH 780mm in schwarz oder rot und Thomson X4 Elite 50mm 0° 1 1/8" 31,8mm klemmung vorbau im gleichen shop zu guten konditionen.
CRC hat den vorbau leider erst wieder ende april, so lang will ich ungern warten...


----------



## cxfahrer (10. April 2012)

Suche *Alexrims Supra 28 oder 30* , zur Not auch FR30 - ich finde die nirgendwo unter 60.-, gabs aber mal für um die 30.- ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rappelkiste (10. April 2012)

Hi,
ich suche eine Gore Path Regenjacke oder Vergleichbares fÃ¼r unter 150â¬ in der GrÃ¶Ãe L und in Schwarz...

Danke
Ralf


----------



## campariseven (11. April 2012)

rappelkiste schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich suche eine Gore Path Regenjacke oder Vergleichbares für unter 150 in der Größe L und in Schwarz...
> 
> Danke
> Ralf


Sowas?
[ame="http://www.amazon.co.uk/exec/obidos/ASIN/b002mjil5i/geizhals07-21/ref=nosim?m=A3P5ROKL5A1OLE"]Gore Bike Wear Mens Path II Jacket: Amazon.co.uk: Sports & Leisure[/ame]


----------



## balalu (11. April 2012)

> Suche Alexrims Supra 28 oder 30 , zur Not auch FR30 - ich finde die nirgendwo unter 60.-, gabs aber mal für um die 30.- ?



schau mal hier: http://superstar.tibolts.co.uk/product_info.php?cPath=49&products_id=350 

oder die AMX beide für 25 Pfund

Ich habe gerade die DHX bekommen, das sind umgelabelte FR32. 
Ich habe gehört, dass die AM auch umbelabelte Alexrims sein sollen, evtl sind das die Supra 30 kann aber sein, dass das die FR30 sind. 

grüße balalu


----------



## canecorso (11. April 2012)

Suche nen günstigen Giro Hex, Größe "L".
Danke schonmal im vorraus.


----------



## cxfahrer (12. April 2012)

balalu schrieb:


> schau mal hier: http://superstar.tibolts.co.uk/product_info.php?cPath=49&products_id=350
> 
> oder die AMX beide fÃ¼r 25 Pfund
> 
> ...



Wenn, dann sind das eher FR30 - die bekommt man aber auch bei wheels.inc - die Supra habe ich aber alle nur fÃ¼r um die 60 â¬ gesehen, und die wÃ¤ren mir schon lieber. 
Aber danke trotzdem, wenn ich sonst nix finde und mal wieder BremsbelÃ¤ge brauche, kann ich die ja dort bestellen.

Giro Hex hab ich schon mal wo fÃ¼r um die 40 â¬ gesehen, wo war das nur????
http://www.ebay.de/sch/i.html?LH_It...t=nc&_dmpt=Sport_Alle_Sportbekleidung&Größe=L


----------



## Dipstick (12. April 2012)

Suche einen besseren Preis als 99,95 für den 

SELLE ITALIA SLR TT (2012/2011/2010 egal)

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k1166/a43521/slr-tt-schwarz-titanium.html

schwarz muss er sein!


----------



## balalu (12. April 2012)

> Zitat von balalu
> schau mal hier: http://superstar.tibolts.co.uk/produ...roducts_id=350
> 
> oder die AMX beide für 25 Pfund
> ...




Die die ich Verlinkt habe sind die AM Felgen, und da ist es sicherlich möglich dass es die FR30 sind. Wie gesagt, das kann ich nicht 100% sagen. Die Annahme ist aber naheliegend, vllt kann man hier auch bei superstars mal nachfragen?!

Ich habe mir selber die DH590/DHX kommen lassen, und das sind FR32 oder Supra BH ( Was ja auf so gut wie das selbe ist, da die FR32 ja keine offiziellen Felgen)

Grüße, balalu


----------



## canecorso (12. April 2012)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Giro Hex hab ich schon mal wo für um die 40  gesehen, wo war das nur????
> http://www.ebay.de/sch/i.html?LH_It...t=nc&_dmpt=Sport_Alle_Sportbekleidung&Größe=L



HAb auch schon ein paar entdeckt für 40 - 50  allerdings immer nur Größe S oder M.


----------



## Goddi8 (15. April 2012)

Hi, ich suche eine 2x10 fach Komplettgruppe (ohne Bremsen, Naben) in schwarz (möglichst komplett) um die 300 und nicht Deore 

Weiß jemand was?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wesone (15. April 2012)

canecorso schrieb:


> HAb auch schon ein paar entdeckt für 40 - 50  allerdings immer nur Größe S oder M.




Wo gibts denn bitte für 40 Euro in Gr. M habe ich noch nirgendwo für den Preis gesehen.


----------



## Tall1969 (15. April 2012)

campariseven schrieb:


> Sowas?
> Gore Bike Wear Mens Path II Jacket: Amazon.co.uk: Sports & Leisure



Leider nur was ähnliches und nur in blau 

Abgesehen davon, sollte man vorher nachfragen, ob  die auch in der Größe noch da ist... obwohl da lieferbar steht


----------



## Monche (15. April 2012)

ich suche die 2-Fach slx kurbel 22-36-Bash fÃ¼r gÃ¼nstiges geld ;-)

diese gab es mal bei BrÃ¼gelmann fÃ¼r schlappe 85â¬ jetzt ist sie fÃ¼r unter 119â¬ nicht zu bekommen...vielleicht hat jemand von euch was gÃ¼nstiges entdeckt..

p.s. wenns in der gleichen form (preislich natÃ¼rlich nicht) auch ne xt gibt, kÃ¶nnt ihr diese auch posten ;-)


----------



## dusi__ (18. April 2012)

sorry schon gut. danke @ suoixon


----------



## suoixon (18. April 2012)

Es gibt da so einen Thread mit dem unscheinbaren Namen: Suche/Biete Gutscheine


----------



## MirkoR (18. April 2012)

Moin Leute ich suche eine Kurbel von Shimano 
Vielleicht gibt es ja irgendwo ein Schnäppchen in Verbindung mit nem Gutschein oder so!

E-FCS500CA9C2L

Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kashamaruch (21. April 2012)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Suche *Alexrims Supra 28 oder 30* , zur Not auch FR30 - ich finde die nirgendwo unter 60.-, gabs aber mal für um die 30.- ?



Hallo, die Supra 30 gibt es in schwarz mit 32 Loch bei Nubuk-Bikes unter der Kategorie Custom-Laufräder. Preis 40 Euro. 

Grüße


----------



## MTBRace (21. April 2012)

....
Dann meld Dich an wie es auch alle anderen tun, abgesehen davon ist das hier nicht das Thema! Wie ich sowas ab kann...


----------



## chem (21. April 2012)

Ich suche den Truvativ Boobar in 780mm und mit 20mm rise. Wäre schön, wenn einer etwas gesehen hat.


----------



## Wolfplayer (21. April 2012)

suche ein HR fuer DH mit 12 x 150mm Einbaubreite 
perfekt waere rote Nabe mit weisser Felge 

Jemand etwas guenstiges gesehen in der letzten Zeit ?
hatte bereits die ueblichen Shops durchstoebert


----------



## schwarzerreiter (25. April 2012)

Wo ist die Magura Marta im Set am günstigsten?


----------



## xTr3Me (26. April 2012)

Ich suche die Shimano XTR Trail Bremsen Vo+Hi, evtl. mit 200/180er Scheibe.
Das gÃ¼nstigte Angebot bisher habe ich bei bike-discount gefunden, 160â¬ pro Bremse.
Kennt jemand ein besseres Angebot?


----------



## fuzzball (27. April 2012)

Hi,

suche ein günstiges Angebot für ein Dura Ace 7900 SS Schaltwerk (bisher EUR 139).

besten Dank


----------



## nollak (29. April 2012)

Weiss jemand ob es grad irgendwo günstig nen Vivid Air (Tune MM, Einbaulänge 241mm) gibt? Muss auch nicht das neue Modell sein, gegen gebraucht spricht auch nix.


----------



## bobons (29. April 2012)

Goddi8 schrieb:


> Hi, ich suche eine 2x10 fach Komplettgruppe (ohne Bremsen, Naben) in schwarz (möglichst komplett) um die 300 und nicht Deore
> 
> Weiß jemand was?



Wenn Anthrazit-Silber für Dich dasselbe ist wie schwarz [1] und 3-fach auch OK ist (SLX gibt es noch nicht als 2-fach in Komplettgruppen): http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p26298_SLX-660-10-Gruppe-3x10-ohne-Naben-und-Bremsen-.html

Oder einfach 80 Euro mehr hinlegen und glücklich sein: http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p30090_XT-780-785-Gruppe-2-3x10-ohne-Naben-und-Bremsen-Modell-2012-.html

Was spricht dagegen alle Komponenten einzeln in den Warenkorb zu legen? 

[1] frei nach:


----------



## xTr3Me (29. April 2012)

Ich würde auch in die XT Gruppe investieren, da ist schon noch mal ein spürbarer Unterschied. XTR ist dann hauptsächlich Leichtbau und leider richtig teuer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sven_Kiel (30. April 2012)

Hi,

suche ein günstiges Angebot für eine Kurbel inkl. Innenlager.

Vielen Dank!


----------



## bobons (1. Mai 2012)

Die Deore 3fach mit HT2-Innenlager von Brügelmann: http://www.bruegelmann.de/fahrradteile/kurbeln-innenlager/kurbelgarndeore-44x32x22-170mm09schwarz-minnenlagksrnfks/227301.html


----------



## krysheri (1. Mai 2012)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> suche ein günstiges Angebot für eine Kurbel inkl. Innenlager.
> 
> Vielen Dank!


2-fach Shimano Kurbel FC-M545 175mm Bash/36/22 inkl. Hollowtech Lager
[11202]             99.00 EUR 48.00 EUR


----------



## iCoke (1. Mai 2012)

Suche eine 2012er Reverb 31.6x380mm (125) mit Entlüftungskit und Hebel auf der rechten Seite.
Günstiger als 210


----------



## JENSeits (1. Mai 2012)

bei hibike  und auch sonst sollte sie günstig per google zubekommen sein


----------



## iCoke (1. Mai 2012)

Hmm, neuer Versuch  Hab' mich falsch ausgedrückt:
"Deutlich" günstiger als die Angebote, die man überall findet, wie z. B. hibike (208,99).


----------



## metriod (1. Mai 2012)

V-Brake Beläge, die auch bei Nässe zu gebrauchen sind.
Felgen schonend und möglichst günstig.

Irgendwelche Tipps?

Danke im Voraus!


----------



## nullstein (1. Mai 2012)

Suche 2011/2012er XT oder SLX Bremse als Set inkl 6 Loch Scheiben.
Hat wer nen preiswerten Link.für mich?


----------



## geopard (1. Mai 2012)

metriod schrieb:


> V-Brake Beläge, die auch bei Nässe zu gebrauchen sind.
> Felgen schonend und möglichst günstig.
> 
> Irgendwelche Tipps?
> ...




http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/xtreme-bremsschuhe-triple-compound-scs-fuer-v-bremse/aid:297170

die sind gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jts-nemo (1. Mai 2012)

http://www.bikepartsbs.de/oxid/Brem...ibenbremse-Bremsenset-vorne-hinten-VR-HR.html

leider ohne bremsscheibe. ich würde mich über günstige scheiben dazu interessieren...


----------



## Sven_Kiel (1. Mai 2012)

bobons schrieb:


> Die Deore 3fach mit HT2-Innenlager von Brügelmann: http://www.bruegelmann.de/fahrradteile/kurbeln-innenlager/kurbelgarndeore-44x32x22-170mm09schwarz-minnenlagksrnfks/227301.html



Danke, bin mit der gleichen Deore heute versorgt worden.



krysheri schrieb:


> 2-fach Shimano Kurbel FC-M545 175mm Bash/36/22 inkl. Hollowtech Lager
> [11202]             99.00 EUR 48.00 EUR



Thx...


----------



## Sven_Kiel (1. Mai 2012)

jts-nemo schrieb:


> http://www.bikepartsbs.de/oxid/Brem...ibenbremse-Bremsenset-vorne-hinten-VR-HR.html
> 
> leider ohne bremsscheibe. ich würde mich über günstige scheiben dazu interessieren...



Ich kann die empfehlen:
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p21200_Bremscheibe-Auriga-Pro.html

Fahre ich mit Avid Elixir und Magura Louise. Einwandfrei!


----------



## chem (6. Mai 2012)

Hallo Community,

ich besitze einen 10 Fach Sram Trigger und brauche den Rest dazu. Dachte an X.7/X.9

Sprich:
Kassette 11-36: http://www.bike24.net/p129078.html
Umwerfer X.7/X.9 in Kurz: http://www.actionsports.de/de/Kompo...ltwerk-10-fach-2011::30970.html?refID=froogle
http://www.actionsports.de/de/Kompo...M-X9-Schaltwerk-10-fach-2011-grau::30757.html
Kette: Tja, keine Ahnung irgendetwas günstiges haltbares. Da bin ich gern für Hilfe dankbar.


----------



## DHK (6. Mai 2012)

das find ich ja auch ne Frechheit von actionsports. Beim X.9 zahlt man gleich mal 15 Aufschlag für einen kurzen oder mittleren Käfig. Hab ich so bisher ja auch noch nirgends gesehen 

Sorry für OT


----------



## chem (6. Mai 2012)

DHK schrieb:


> das find ich ja auch ne Frechheit von actionsports. Beim X.9 zahlt man gleich mal 15 Aufschlag für einen kurzen oder mittleren Käfig. Hab ich so bisher ja auch noch nirgends gesehen
> 
> Sorry für OT


Recht hast du. Was für X.7 spricht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DonMega (6. Mai 2012)

Ich suche eine hohe obere Brücke für eine Marzocchi 888 mit 35mm Standrohren.
Günstigster Preis bisher 69,- ...geht doch bestimmt günstiger!!


----------



## bs99 (6. Mai 2012)

Suche ein 36z Kettenblatt passend für Truvativ Stylo.
Würde dass hier passen?
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p18660_Kettenblatt-MTB-4-Arm--Alu--104mm-Lochkreis-.html
Günstigster Preis bis jetzt 17,90


----------



## nullstein (13. Mai 2012)

Suche nicht unbedingt den besten Preis,vielmehr suche ich einen Shop,der die Podium Pedale überhaupt auf Lager hat.Ich finde nix,ausser 1-2 Shops,die aber über 270 haben wollen.Vielleicht hat jemand von euch ja einen Link für mich.


----------



## krysheri (13. Mai 2012)

Suche für ein Mädel (162cm u. 50kg) ein Hardtail Rahmen. Falls die Geo 120mm Gabel zulassen würde, wäre das top! Wenn es geht mit eingepressten Steuersatz 1,1/8" und plangefrästen Tretlager.


----------



## xXJojoXx (14. Mai 2012)

Suche Schwalbe Marathon Racer in 26*1,5 oder 26*1,75 fÃ¼r um die 15â¬. Oder vergleichbaren "Sommerreifen" in der Preislage.


----------



## Diman (15. Mai 2012)

Hat jmd. vllt. nen 5er Pack der XT-Ketten 9-fach irgendwo gesehen?


----------



## MirkoR (15. Mai 2012)

9er oder 10er!?


----------



## Cyborg (15. Mai 2012)

Für mich 9er, bitte.

ps: Gibt es diese Packungen noch, ich habe die lange nicht mehr gesehen.


----------



## MirkoR (15. Mai 2012)

Such ich selber auch!


----------



## Ponch (15. Mai 2012)

Ich suche ein Set XTR Trail Bremsen vo + hi.
Alternativ ein Set Formula The One in silber/schwarz.
Wo gibt es da zur Zeit die besten Angebote?
Im Falle der Shimano hätte ich dazu gerne die Magura Storm SL Bremsscheiben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TonySoprano (15. Mai 2012)

Diman schrieb:


> Hat jmd. vllt. nen 5er Pack der XT-Ketten 9-fach irgendwo gesehen?



was darf das denn kosten? Ich kauf immer SRAM 971 Ketten für um 12,-/Stück.


----------



## Pr0.Rider.Sasch (15. Mai 2012)

Gibt es bei *HiBike* eigentlich auch ab und zu Rabatt-Gutscheincodes im News-Letter oder sowas?
Falls jemand zufÃ¤llig einen hat und nicht mehr braucht, wÃ¤re ich sehr dankbar wenn ich ihn bekÃ¤me  Ich wÃ¼rde bald Reifen und ein T-Shirt oder so bestellen.

Edit: Die Minion DH 2.5 sind nirgends billiger als 35â¬ oder?


----------



## baron_locke (16. Mai 2012)

HeyHey,

suche Shimano XT DiscBrake Modell 2012 in SCHWARZ (!!!)

billiger als:

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a48796/xt-scheibenbremse-br-m785-vorne-schwarz.html

evtl. auch die passenden Adapter für 203mm Scheiben VR = PM; HR = IS. 

Danke schonmal!!!


----------



## lucie (16. Mai 2012)

> Shimano XT DiscBrake Modell 2012 in SCHWARZ



...schau mal bei Rose


----------



## single-malts (19. Mai 2012)

SUCHE MTB Werksatt!

Port-a-Shop 

Oder was besseres fÃ¼r um 100,-â¬







DANKE


----------



## DonVito (19. Mai 2012)

Hi zusammen!

Gibts aktuell Gutscheine von chainreactioncycles? Klasse wäre einer, bei dem Prozente abgezogen werden!

Ich sag schonmal danke im Voraus!
Viele Grüße, Florian


----------



## nailz (19. Mai 2012)

Hi Community!

Ich suche für einen Bekannten einen *nicht *schwarzen Bikerucksack für Tagestouren - anspruchslose Aspahlt- und Forstwege. So um die +/- 15L Volumen für den alltäglichem Kram. Trinkblase ist kein Muss, aber darin aufgeräumt (Staufächer für Werkzeug/Handy/Wertsachen und Helmhalterung, evtl Nasswäschefach  etc) sollte es zugehen
Oder auch größer, wenn er sich mit Kompressionsriemen zurren lässt. Leider habe ich aktuell überhaupt keine Übersicht.
Sollte so ~50 Euro liegen

Danke für Tipps


----------



## iCoke (19. Mai 2012)

Wie wär's hiermit?

http://www.dakine-shop.de/products/...ke-Rucksack-12L-inkl-3L-Trinksystem-Blue.html


----------



## nailz (19. Mai 2012)

Danke schonmal, habe gerade meinen Beitrag editiert/verfeinert. Ich selbst habe einen Dakine Apex -> Design gefällt ihm nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chem (19. Mai 2012)

Hallo Community,

suche gÃ¼nstigere Angebote als:

XT Kassette 10 Fach 11-36 fÃ¼r 40â¬ http://www.bikediscount.com/ItemDet...71&ig1id=485&iid=7689&mi=0&hasv=1&webi=0&pr=0
XT Kette 10 Fach fÃ¼r 22â¬ http://www.bikediscount.com/ItemDet...=5&ig2id=171&iid=7691&mi=0&hasv=0&webi=0&pr=0
Sram X7 Schaltwerk 10-Fach fÃ¼r 46â¬: http://www.unitybikes.de/shop/MTB-B...ltwerke/SRAM-X7-Schaltwerk-10-fach::6560.html


----------



## TonySoprano (20. Mai 2012)

DonVito schrieb:


> Hi zusammen!
> 
> Gibts aktuell Gutscheine von chainreactioncycles? Klasse wäre einer, bei dem Prozente abgezogen werden!
> 
> ...





Splash schrieb:


> CRC 12,50 Rabatt bei 100,- MBW -> Code "DANKE"


----------



## Innsbruuucker (20. Mai 2012)

Gibts im moment einen Hibike gutschein?


----------



## hnx (20. Mai 2012)

TonySoprano schrieb:


>


Der ist nicht mehr aktiv.


----------



## jts-nemo (20. Mai 2012)

Weiß jemand, wo es FSA 4-Arm Kettenblattschrauben für eine Alphadrive Kurbel mit nur einem Ritzel günstig gibt?

Mir sind beim Fahren zwei rausgefallen, keine Ahnung warum  
Jetzt brauche ich zwei neue. Sind das die richtigen? http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p7631_Kettenblattschrauben-4-Arm-.html 
13 Euro ist ja schon ne Menge für so zwei Schräublein und einen armen Studenten.

Und im Anschluss: Ein 32er 9-fach Kettenblatt, FSA Alphadrive kompatibel.
Kann ich da jedes 4-Arm nehmen?


----------



## bobons (21. Mai 2012)

jts-nemo schrieb:


> Weiß jemand, wo es FSA 4-Arm Kettenblattschrauben für eine Alphadrive Kurbel mit nur einem Ritzel günstig gibt?
> 
> Mir sind beim Fahren zwei rausgefallen, keine Ahnung warum
> Jetzt brauche ich zwei neue. Sind das die richtigen? http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p7631_Kettenblattschrauben-4-Arm-.html
> ...



Für Singlespeed brauchst Du kurze Kettenblattschrauben oder Spacer (schauen was passt!).
Sehen auf jeden Fall aus wie Standard-KBs, also hast Du eine Riesenauswahl. Lokale Händler haben so etwas auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jts-nemo (21. Mai 2012)

dank!


----------



## eljugador (21. Mai 2012)

Hi leute such ein günstiges entlüftungskit für eine avid Elexir und einen ne Seite wo ich einen cane creek 40 steuersatz her bekomme, wär cool wenn ihr mir helfen könntet.


----------



## mitch-buchannon (23. Mai 2012)

eljugador schrieb:


> Hi leute such ein gÃ¼nstiges entlÃ¼ftungskit fÃ¼r eine avid Elexir und einen ne Seite wo ich einen cane creek 40 steuersatz her bekomme, wÃ¤r cool wenn ihr mir helfen kÃ¶nntet.



im bikemarkt gibts was gÃ¼nstiges unter Bremsen/ZubehÃ¶r. einfach zwei spritzen mit passendem aufsatz. hab ich mir fÃ¼r meine avid code geholt, geht super und sollte auch fÃ¼r die elixir passen.
dot 5.1 bekommste gÃ¼nstig in nem motorradladen. hab meins bei louis geholt.

weiÃ jemand ein gÃ¼nstigeres angebot als 165,00â¬ inkl Versand (bei gocycle) fÃ¼r ne Kind Shock Dropzone Remote mit 125mm, Durchmesser 30,9mm, LÃ¤nge 385mm.
ne reverb gibt es ja leider nicht in der preisklasse momentan, oder weiÃ da jemand ein verstecktes schnÃ¤ppchen?


----------



## TonySoprano (24. Mai 2012)

CRC Gutschein 15,-â¬ bei 125,-â¬ MBW Code: SALE3  , gÃ¼ltig bis 29.05.


----------



## Jochen_DC (25. Mai 2012)

bin auf der suche nach diesem XO set nur wenn möglich günstiger als hier. danke !

http://www.bike-components.de/produ...haltwerk-und-Trigger-Schaltgriff-9-fach-.html


----------



## l.o.k.i (25. Mai 2012)

hi
ich bin auf der Suche nach einer leistbaren absenkbaren Sattelstütze mit 31,6mm Durchmesser. Fernbedienung vom Lenker muss nicht unbedingt sein.

mein Favorit ist bis jetzt die Super Natural http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p31854_Super-Natural-Sattelstuetze-ohne-Remote-.html

gibt´s die irgendwo billiger oder etwas besseres.

danke


----------



## votecstoepsl (25. Mai 2012)

HAllo...

Ein Hardtail für eine Einsteigerin (+Alltagsgebrauch), Größe 46" (in etwa) für unter/um 400? Ist sowas machbar?

(Gebraucht wäre auch ok....)  

Stefan


----------



## bobons (25. Mai 2012)

votecstoepsl schrieb:


> HAllo...
> 
> Ein Hardtail für eine Einsteigerin (+Alltagsgebrauch), Größe 46" (in etwa) für unter/um 400? Ist sowas machbar?
> 
> ...



Preisvorschlag senden: http://www.ebay.de/itm/MTB-COAL-white-Shimano-XT-Magura-Louise-Disc-RockShocks-Tora-SL-100mm-/280866869464?pt=Sport_Radsport_Fahrr%C3%A4der&hash=item4164f850d8


----------



## Cawi (31. Mai 2012)

Hi,

ich suche eine Marzocchi 66 RC3 Evo Ti Tapered aus 2011.
mit 1 1/8 sind 700 das günstigste Angebot.
Hat jemand was?


----------



## DHK (31. Mai 2012)

Hat jemand die Onza Greina DH 40x40 mit 45a gÃ¼nstiger als 42,90â¬ gesehen? Am besten gleich einen Shop wo auch der Ibex in der weichen Gummimischung Lieferbar ist.
Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Innsbruuucker (31. Mai 2012)

Hat jemand einen günstigen+leichten Downhill LRS im Kopf?


----------



## Tob1as (31. Mai 2012)

l.o.k.i schrieb:


> hi
> ich bin auf der Suche nach einer leistbaren absenkbaren Sattelstütze mit 31,6mm Durchmesser. Fernbedienung vom Lenker muss nicht unbedingt sein.
> 
> mein Favorit ist bis jetzt die Super Natural http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p31854_Super-Natural-Sattelstuetze-ohne-Remote-.html
> ...



Hilo Remote für günstig.
Hört man wenig (gutes wie schlechtes) drüber, kommt aber in internationalen Foren ganz gut weg.
Probiere auch gerade eine aus. Ist halt lang genug.
Ansonsten halt Garantieabwicklung bzw zurückschicken.

http://www.actionsports.de/de/Kompo...o-Remote-2011-Sattelstuetze-316mm::47414.html


----------



## Lock3 (1. Juni 2012)

Suche supergünstigen LRS für 26" wie auch 28",sollte unter 50 Euro kosten und bevorzugt für Felgenbremse sein (Lakejumpbike)


----------



## trixter78 (1. Juni 2012)

Lock3 schrieb:


> Suche supergünstigen LRS für 26" wie auch 28",sollte unter 50 Euro kosten und bevorzugt für Felgenbremse sein (Lakejumpbike)



Bikemarkt?
Sowas z.B.:http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/516299/cat/22


----------



## TheLMNt (1. Juni 2012)

Auf der Suche nach nem 216mm Air-Dämpfer möglichst unter 200 (-am besten auch mit Lockout)  

Ideen ?


----------



## trixter78 (1. Juni 2012)

Etwas Ã¼berm Budget: Fox Float RP23 2011 - 223,73â¬
(nur der 216mm, alle anderen teurer)


----------



## TheLMNt (1. Juni 2012)

hab ich auch schon gesehen - bis vor 2 tagen gabs ja auch noch den 15 Gutschein Code, jedoch hatte ich da das Geld noch nicht 

*danke


----------



## jackasses (1. Juni 2012)

hat jemand für ein Innenlagerabzieher holowtech 2 ein besseres Angebot

http://www.berg-ab.de/shop/product_info.php?cPath=61&products_id=406

danke schonmal


----------



## Flooho (2. Juni 2012)

Servus,

suche eine Rock Shox Lyrik RC2L Dual Position Air mit 1 1/8'' Gabelschaft in *Schwarz. *Hat jemand irgendwo eine gesehen? Gibts überall nur in weiß.

danke schonmal   
*
*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## forever (2. Juni 2012)

Bei hood.de gibts von Gute-Teile.de noch einen *KCNC SC Bone Flatbar in 31.8mm, 600mm Länge - Gewicht schlappe 116 Gramm !!! *
Habe meinen für 36 EUR bekommen.


----------



## blutbuche (2. Juni 2012)

...suche liteville oder lapierre spicy rahmen ( liteville _ S und lapierre  in M ...) .


----------



## _Pred (2. Juni 2012)

Ich war jetzt zu faul den thread zu durchsuchen, aber ist der Name Geizhals schonmal gefallen? Bekannt ist der Name aus dem Elektronikbereich, um die billigsten Festplatten usw zu finden, aber der versagt auch nicht bei Fahrradteilen:
http://geizhals.de/?o=90


----------



## TonySoprano (2. Juni 2012)

TheLMNt schrieb:


> hab ich auch schon gesehen - bis vor 2 tagen gabs ja auch noch den 15â¬ Gutschein Code, jedoch hatte ich da das Geld noch nicht
> 
> *danke



gibt doch jetzt einen 20,-â¬ GS MBW 135,-â¬    CODE: FG1


----------



## trixter78 (4. Juni 2012)

trixter78 schrieb:


> Etwas überm Budget: Fox Float RP23 2011 - 223,73
> (nur der 216mm, alle anderen teurer)





TheLMNt schrieb:


> hab ich auch schon gesehen - bis vor 2 tagen gabs ja auch noch den 15 Gutschein Code, jedoch hatte ich da das Geld noch nicht
> *danke



Neue Gutscheincodes bei CRC:
12,50 Euro - Mindestbestellwert: 99 Euro - Code: FG
20 Euro - Mindestbestellwert: 135 Euro - Code: FG1

Beide sind bis Donnerstag gültig.


----------



## Duc851 (5. Juni 2012)

Fox RP2 oder RP23 mit EBL 190x50,8mm Hub. Dämpfer-Tune bei Velocity/Compression L und Rebound M, Boostvalve 175. Luftkammer High Volume XV2.

Weiß jemand woher den Dämpfer günstig nehmen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (8. Juni 2012)

Suche einen Schwalbe Fat Albert EVO rear in 2,25" unter 33â¬, jemand nen schnÃ¤pper im Angebot? ^^


----------



## Maickie (9. Juni 2012)

Suche günstig :XT Schaltwerk RD-M771 SGS für 9 fach ohne Shadow

Hat jemand einen heiißen Tip?


----------



## GrazerTourer (9. Juni 2012)

Suche
4x ZTR Crest 26" schwarz

2x ZTR Arch EX 26" schwarz


----------



## klmp77 (9. Juni 2012)

uiggel?


----------



## GrazerTourer (10. Juni 2012)

Leider nicht mehr


----------



## xand (13. Juni 2012)

*Ich Suche:*

Produkt: *Crank Brothers Joplin* 4 L", 30,9mm

Shoplink: http://www.bikestore.cc/crank-brothers-joplin-durchmesser-p-158395.html

Preis: 174,95

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?


----------



## Mr.Vain (13. Juni 2012)

xand schrieb:


> *Ich Suche:*
> 
> Produkt: *Crank Brothers Joplin* 4 L", 30,9mm
> 
> ...



Ich hätt noch eine unbenutzte Command Post mit Lockout herumliegen
Bei Interesse melden


----------



## xand (13. Juni 2012)

Suche eine ohne Remote, leider. 
Trotzdem danke für dein Angebot


----------



## Brodie_Expresso (13. Juni 2012)

Suche günstige XTR-Kassette M970 11-32 9-fach 
Die gabs mal um die 100 Euro. Günstige Angebote im WWW nun um die 130-140 Euro inkl. Versand. Hat oder kennt jemand einen günstigen Dealer?


----------



## Freefloh (15. Juni 2012)

Hallo, 
ich suche eine schwarz glänzende Reba mit 1 1/8" Schaft.
Kann mir da jemand helfen?

VG Freefloh


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brotlieferant (15. Juni 2012)

Kuckst du hier im Schapperthread:


waldwegflitzer schrieb:


> Reba RL 26" schwarz, 1 1/8, 9mm Ausfallende bei RCZ für 233,89 
> 
> http://www.rczbikeshop.com/german/rockshox-012-reba-rl-100mm-axle-9mm-disc-poplock-black-silver.html


der Brotlieferant


----------



## Freefloh (15. Juni 2012)

Hallo Brotlieferant,
vielen dank für die Info. Heute morgen war sie ausverkauft, jetzt liegt sie in der Wunschliste aber dort steht auch nur das sie nicht auf Lager ist .

VG Freefloh


----------



## Grmpf (18. Juni 2012)

Moin, suche für meine Oakley Proven MX:

Oakley Proven MX Lens Clear 5 Pack

Aktuell wohl nirgends zu bekommen ... jemand ne Idee?

Gruß


----------



## ch0kaii (18. Juni 2012)

Suche Shimano SLX 666 mit ICE TECH Belägen <140


----------



## Orwell (18. Juni 2012)

ch0kaii schrieb:


> Suche Shimano SLX 666 mit ICE TECH Belägen <140



http://www.bikepartsbs.de/oxid/SOND...ibenbremse-Bremsenset-vorne-hinten-VR-HR.html Die vielleicht?


----------



## ch0kaii (18. Juni 2012)

Danke, glaube da ist leider Produktphoto falsch, in der Beschreibung steht "Beläge: Resin". Das sind doch nicht die abgebildeten oder täusch ich mich? Die hätte ich mir heute morgen schon beinahe bestellt, bei dem Preis.


----------



## Duke_do (18. Juni 2012)

Es gibt sowohl die Resin (Kunstoff) als auch die Sinter (Metall) mit Kühlrippen. Kann also schon passen. Habe beide im Einsatz.


----------



## ch0kaii (18. Juni 2012)

Danke für die Hilfe 
Ich bestell sie und schau was kommt!


----------



## Orwell (18. Juni 2012)

Einfach mal nachfragen vielleicht? Die werden schon wissen was sie verkaufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jbnk03 (19. Juni 2012)

Orwell schrieb:


> Einfach mal nachfragen vielleicht? Die werden schon wissen was sie verkaufen.


Richtig. Sind keine Ice-Tech, sonst würde das dabei stehen und wäre abgebildet.


----------



## gomerline (21. Juni 2012)

Gibts die SLX Bremse mit Ice-Tech fÃ¼r unter 150â¬ derzeit? Oder ist der unterschied gegenÃ¼ber BelÃ¤ge mit Ice-Tech sowieso marginal?


----------



## aibeekey (21. Juni 2012)

hol dir doch einfach zur not nen satz ice tech beläge dazu und leg die non-ice tech für die HR bremse auf reserve.

selbst wenn ein großer unterschied bestehen würde, wär er so ziemlich relativiert


----------



## joah (21. Juni 2012)

Suche einen Renthal Fatbar 38mm
GÃ¼nstigster Preis bisher 59,90â¬


----------



## bobons (21. Juni 2012)

joah schrieb:


> Suche einen Renthal Fatbar 38mm
> Günstigster Preis bisher 59,90



57,90 bei www.riderzone.de


----------



## gomerline (21. Juni 2012)

marx. schrieb:


> hol dir doch einfach zur not nen satz ice tech beläge dazu und leg die non-ice tech für die HR bremse auf reserve.
> 
> selbst wenn ein großer unterschied bestehen würde, wär er so ziemlich relativiert



Hört sich sinnvoll an 
Gibt es von der M666 auch Vorjahresmodell oder ist die nur als 2012er erhältlich? Nicht das ich da altes Zeug bekomem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbbee (22. Juni 2012)

Suche ein günstiges Angebot für einen neuen Sigma Rox 9.0 (NICHT) den 9.1


----------



## bobons (22. Juni 2012)

gomerline schrieb:


> Hört sich sinnvoll an
> Gibt es von der M666 auch Vorjahresmodell oder ist die nur als 2012er erhältlich? Nicht das ich da altes Zeug bekomem



Nope, gibt es erst mit Modelljahr 2012: siehe News.
Falls es verwirrt: Das 2012er Modell ist wirklich seit Juni 2011 erhältlich.


----------



## log11 (24. Juni 2012)

Hat von Euch noch jemand nen gültigen CRC Gutschein? 
DANKE.


----------



## kleinerHai (24. Juni 2012)

Hi,
kennt jemand 'ne gÃ¼nstigere Quelle (< 165 â¬) fÃ¼r XTR Trail Bremsen als bike-discount?
Danke!


----------



## suoixon (27. Juni 2012)

Jemand einen Race Face Turbine in 70 mm fÃ¼r weniger als 75â¬ gesehen?
RCZ hat ihn leider nicht mehr in dieser LÃ¤nge


----------



## HW49 (27. Juni 2012)

garmin edge 800  ohne HR ohne CD


----------



## blutbuche (27. Juni 2012)

bin auf der suche nach guten , günstigen flats - silber - mit ordentlichen pins(madenschrauben) .nicht mehr als 30 öcken ... wer was weiss, bitte pn - sowas wie truvativ holzfeller ...


----------



## mw-1986 (27. Juni 2012)

Suche neue SHIMANO XT GRUPPE M780 3X10 mit DISC 
Jemand billiger gesehen????

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?...:X:RTQE:1123


----------



## Darkwing Duck (27. Juni 2012)

Sorry für OT, aber auf dem Bild deines ebay-Links ist eine 770er XT abgebildet, oder? Da würde ich auf jeden Fall vorher nachhaken, was du da bekommst.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (28. Juni 2012)

Suche SLX Gruppe günstiger als hier:
http://www.bike-components.de/produ...0-10-Gruppe-3x10-ohne-Naben-Modell-2012-.html

Alternative wäre auch eine SRAM x7 oder x9...bitte alles posten/anbieten..

(mit und ohne Bremse/Naben)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dino246gt (28. Juni 2012)

kleinerHai schrieb:


> Hi,
> kennt jemand 'ne günstigere Quelle (< 165 ) für XTR Trail Bremsen als bike-discount?
> Danke!



Hi, schaue auch gerade nach einer neuen Bremse, bin mir aber noch nicht sicher ob XT oder XTR. Am günstigsten scheinen die bei Rose zu sein, die XTR XC bekommt man bei bike-components schon für 249 ohne Scheiben.  Das ist ein guter Preis aber suche auch die Trail variante und die finde ich dann wieder unverhältnismäßig teuer zum XC Angebot. Daher tendiere ich gerade zur XT bei Rose für 75+79 VR HR , oder hat jemand ein besseres Angebot


----------



## fone (28. Juni 2012)

xt bei rose: 12 wochen lieferzeit.


----------



## larres (28. Juni 2012)

Suche SL-M980 links Seite; normale Version mit Schelle. Überall nur absurde Preise...


----------



## markus.2407 (28. Juni 2012)

Suche fÃ¼r einen Bekannten: 

RS Luftgabel mit canti sockeln bis 150â¬ und
Ein Lrs fÃ¼r UB um 90â¬ (deore + 1,8 Speichen + UB Felge ) 

Vielen Dank fÃ¼r Eure Infos


----------



## rzOne20 (29. Juni 2012)

gibts die reverb derzeit wo günstiger als 208 euro (hibike http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...stuetze-Travel-125mm-schwarz-Remotehebel.html)


----------



## Sven_Kiel (29. Juni 2012)

rzOne20 schrieb:


> gibts die reverb derzeit wo günstiger als 208 euro (hibike http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...stuetze-Travel-125mm-schwarz-Remotehebel.html)



http://www.bruegelmann.de/fahrradteile/sattelstuetzen/rockshox-reverb-309mm-mmx/305365.html?_cid=21_1_-1_8_-1_-1_{creative}_{adtype}&c=34&gclid=CPiZypKR87ACFQpj3wod9TVmug


----------



## mueslimann (29. Juni 2012)

Ich suche einen X9 Trigger und zwar nur den linken, fÃ¼r 2-fach(!), gerne auch ein Ã¤lteres Modell. GÃ¼nstigstes Angebot bisher 25 â¬(leider ohne Klemmschelle) bei http://www.cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?products_id=11649
BrÃ¤uchte ihn aber eigentlich mir Schelle, habe da nichts um die/unter 40â¬ gefunden. 

Hat irgend jemand einen Tipp?


----------



## mw-1986 (29. Juni 2012)

Suche MTB Hose Platzangst Bulldog in GrÃ¶Ãe S wenn mÃ¶glich gÃ¼nstiger als folgendes Angebot fÃ¼r 150â¬

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/B...Zip-Off-DH-FR-Bike-Pant-2012-blue::30067.html


----------



## hesinde2006 (1. Juli 2012)

Suche standrohr-krone-schaft einheit passend für Reba SL 09 in tapered oder Reba mit ungekürztem Schaft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jackbeth (2. Juli 2012)

sorry. fehlpost.


----------



## Laphroaig10 (2. Juli 2012)

suche einen brauchbaren Drehmomentschlüssel für ~50 fürs Bike
Mighty? oder gibt es bessere Alternativen?


----------



## RCC03-Biker (2. Juli 2012)

Gibt es die Shimano XT SM-RT86L mit 203mm irgendwo gÃ¼nstiger als 42,50â¬ hier?

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k611/a48874/bremsscheibe-xt-sm-rt86l-203mm-6-loch.html


----------



## gomerline (3. Juli 2012)

Gibts gerade irgendwo günstig Bremsscheiben für eine Shiamno SLX?


----------



## Maickie (9. Juli 2012)

Suche günstig 2x Racing Ralph 26'' 2.1 EVO (kein TL-Ready!!!)

    Danke


----------



## rebirth (9. Juli 2012)

glaub TL-Ready sind alle neuen Schwalbe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## austriacarp (9. Juli 2012)

Hat wer einen Nobby Nic Snake Skin 2,4 günstiger gesehen als 34 bräuchte 4 Stk davon.


----------



## itchyp (9. Juli 2012)

ich suche eine Gabel: 150mm 32er Rohre, Absenkung ist kein muss, wäre aber schön, unter 2kg, Stahl vs Luft: egal - tendiere zu Sektor oder Revelation: hat jemand ein Schnäppchen parat?


----------



## Mr.A (10. Juli 2012)

Laphroaig10 schrieb:


> suche einen brauchbaren DrehmomentschlÃ¼ssel fÃ¼r ~50â¬ fÃ¼rs Bike
> Mighty? oder gibt es bessere Alternativen?



hab den
[ame="http://www.amazon.de/dp/B000S7ZRYY/ref=asc_df_B000S7ZRYY8681976?smid=A3JWKAKR8XB7XF&tag=googledeprodu-21&linkCode=asn&creative=22494&creativeASIN=B000S7ZRYY"]http://www.amazon.de/dp/B000S7ZRYY/ref=asc_df_B000S7ZRYY8681976?smid=A3JWKAKR8XB7XF&tag=googledeprodu-21&linkCode=asn&creative=22494&creativeASIN=B000S7ZRYY[/ame]


----------



## rebirth (10. Juli 2012)

Tut uns Leid: Die Web-Adresse, die Sie eingegeben haben, gibt es auf unserer Website nicht.


----------



## krysheri (10. Juli 2012)

itchyp schrieb:


> ich suche eine Gabel: 150mm 32er Rohre, Absenkung ist kein muss, wäre aber schön, unter 2kg, Stahl vs Luft: egal - tendiere zu Sektor oder Revelation: hat jemand ein Schnäppchen parat?


253.38. Ist aber tapered.


----------



## itchyp (10. Juli 2012)

danke: gabs noch gutscheine für den shop? in schwarz wäre sie mir lieber aber der preis ist der hammer


----------



## bobons (10. Juli 2012)

Maickie schrieb:


> Suche günstig 2x Racing Ralph 26'' 2.1 EVO (kein TL-Ready!!!)
> 
> Danke



http://r2-bike.com/Schwalbe-Racing-Ralph-26-x-21-2012


----------



## peh (10. Juli 2012)

Ich suche einen günstigen Fahrradrucksack (gern unter 30 Euro oder gut reduzierte Ware). Ist da jemand über etwas gestolpert? Dakine, Deuter, Vaude, Wolfskin - mir egal.

Primär wichtig ist mir gute Durchlüftung im Rückenbereich, alles andere - Volumen (8-30l), Farbe (gern dezent grau oder schwarz) - ist sekundär.

Mein noch neuwertiger Vaude Air 10+3 wurde bei einem Kellereinbruch eingesackt. Sogar einen (ebenfalls quasi neuen) Kettennieter haben die Diebe mitgenommen. Aber das Rad war extra angebunden und blieb stehen


----------



## rebirth (10. Juli 2012)

Moin. Ich suche 2 Elixir (7) BremsHEBEL aus Alu.


----------



## Nforcer (10. Juli 2012)

fone schrieb:


> xt bei rose: 12 wochen lieferzeit.



Wo ist die M785 momentan am günstigsten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bobons (10. Juli 2012)

peh schrieb:


> Ich suche einen günstigen Fahrradrucksack (gern unter 30 Euro oder gut reduzierte Ware). Ist da jemand über etwas gestolpert? Dakine, Deuter, Vaude, Wolfskin - mir egal.
> 
> Primär wichtig ist mir gute Durchlüftung im Rückenbereich, alles andere - Volumen (8-30l), Farbe (gern dezent grau oder schwarz) - ist sekundär.
> 
> Mein noch neuwertiger Vaude Air 10+3 wurde bei einem Kellereinbruch eingesackt. Sogar einen (ebenfalls quasi neuen) Kettennieter haben die Diebe mitgenommen. Aber das Rad war extra angebunden und blieb stehen



Z.B. [ame="http://www.amazon.de/exec/obidos/ASIN/b004msnydg/geizhals1-21/ref=nosim?m=A3JWKAKR8XB7XF"]VAUDE Rucksack Trail Light 9l für ~36 Euro?[/ame]

Oder einen der aktuellen Lidl-Rucksäcke, falls Du noch einen bekommst.


----------



## corratec4ever (10. Juli 2012)

Suche günstige Bezugsquelle für 2x Magura Storm Scheiben in 160mm, ebenso günstiger Bezugspreis für die Ritchey Pro V 5 Paradigm Pedal
*
Danke
*


----------



## Apeman (10. Juli 2012)

Suche Marzocchi 888 Rc3 Evo um die â¬600.-

cheers


----------



## AnAx (10. Juli 2012)

itchyp schrieb:


> danke: gabs noch gutscheine für den shop? in schwarz wäre sie mir lieber aber der preis ist der hammer



sektor in schwarz für 233,89
umbau auf 150mm sollte bei air-modellen ja nur das entfernen eines spacers sein...

gutschein gilt nicht für rs :-(


----------



## itchyp (10. Juli 2012)

AnAx schrieb:


> sektor in schwarz für 233,89
> umbau auf 150mm sollte bei air-modellen ja nur das entfernen eines spacers sein...
> 
> gutschein gilt nicht für rs :-(



danke aber leider ohne 20mm achse


----------



## AnAx (10. Juli 2012)

itchyp schrieb:


> danke aber leider ohne 20mm achse



sry, hatte ich überlesen^^


----------



## gomerline (10. Juli 2012)

corratec4ever schrieb:


> Suche günstige Bezugsquelle für 2x Magura Storm Scheiben in 160mm, ebenso günstiger Bezugspreis für die Ritchey Pro V 5 Paradigm Pedal
> *
> Danke
> *


*http://www.ebay.de/itm/Magura-Storm...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item27c82e63a3*


----------



## Martina H. (10. Juli 2012)

Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen:

Suche Rock Shox Lyrik entweder 160 mm solo Air oder 160 mm U-Turn als Coil oder Air wäre erstmal egal,

*NICHT 1.5*

hat jemand vielleicht einen Tip?

Danke


----------



## bobons (10. Juli 2012)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen:
> 
> Suche Rock Shox Lyrik entweder 160 mm solo Air oder 160 mm U-Turn als Coil oder Air wäre erstmal egal,
> 
> ...



Ohne mich jetzt informiert zu haben: Diese hier mit Dual Position Air hört sich gut an. Ist ein gewerblicher Händler, also Gewährlestung etc. dabei.
Mit 400-450 Euro könntest Du Glück haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (10. Juli 2012)

@bobons:

Danke für den Tipp - an der bin ich schon dran 

Weitere?


----------



## Snap4x (10. Juli 2012)

Suche günstigen Enduro Rahmen...
da gab es doch ma einen ganz günstigen im Angebot. Komme nur nicht drauf welcher es war....


----------



## bobons (10. Juli 2012)

Cr3ckb0t schrieb:


> Suche günstigen Enduro Rahmen...
> da gab es doch ma einen ganz günstigen im Angebot. Komme nur nicht drauf welcher es war....



Bei den CRC Fullsuspension Rahmen  vielleicht?
Der Morewood für 800 Euro von Berg-ab.de ist weg bzw. kostet jetzt 1000 Euro ohne Dämpfer.


----------



## peh (10. Juli 2012)

bobons schrieb:


> Z.B. VAUDE Rucksack Trail Light 9l für ~36 Euro?
> 
> Oder einen der aktuellen Lidl-Rucksäcke, falls Du noch einen bekommst.


Vielen Dank! Den Lidl-Rucksack hätte ich in meiner "Verzweiflung" fast gekauft. Es gab ihn hier nicht.

Am Vaude Trail Light stört mich das Lüftungssystem. Für den Preis hätte ich vermutlich eher den [ame="http://www.amazon.de/dp/B004DPR11O/"]Deuter Speed Lite 10[/ame] oder einen [ame="http://www.amazon.de/dp/B001NXWFTM/"]Race X[/ame] genommen.

Glücklicherweise habe ich ein sehr freundliches Angebot von mtbbee erhalten. Nun wird es ein von der Besitzerin nicht gebrauchter Deuter Aqua Race Exp 12. Ich kannte das Modell nicht und bin sehr gespannt!


----------



## der_waldfee_28 (11. Juli 2012)

Suche Satz Formula Scheiben 203/180 vorne PM, hinten IS inkl. Adapter. Gabs neulich bei ebay, aber dort irgendwie vergriffen. Danke!


----------



## Groudon (11. Juli 2012)

Bin auf der Suche nach der sram XG 1080 Kassette fÃ¼r 150â¬. Gibt es vlt irgendwo zur Zeit bei einem.Shop einen Gutschein.mit dem man auf den Preis kommt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (13. Juli 2012)

Suche Avid Ball Bearing 7 (BB7) Road für vorne und hinten, je 160mm.

Günstiger als 2x47,50+3,95 bei bike components.


----------



## corratec4ever (14. Juli 2012)

Neulich war im Schnäppchen Tread ein Angebot mit Magura Storm Sl Scheiben in 160 und 180mm, weiß noch jemand in welchem Shop das Angebot war, oder wo es die sonst noch günstig gibt?


----------



## jts-nemo (14. Juli 2012)

160: http://www.ebay.de/itm/Magura-Brems...ahrradteile&hash=item231f8ce32f#ht_500wt_1314 (kein shop jaja, ich weiß)

180: http://www.ebay.de/itm/Magura-Brems...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item231fb6f7f3

203: http://www.ebay.de/itm/Magura-Storm...hrradteile&hash=item2a1fc983c7#ht_1782wt_1066


----------



## Apeman (16. Juli 2012)

Suche Marzocchi RC3 EVO Feder Hart / 8501563/P Günstig


----------



## davvah (16. Juli 2012)

Suche *Sixpack Sleeve Reduzierhülse 34,9mm auf 31,6mm* in aktueller Version mit 140mm Länge. Gegen ein Schnäppchen hätte ich nichts, überhaupt finden ist aber gerade wichtiger. Danke!


----------



## rebirth (16. Juli 2012)

http://www.hibike.de/artikel/36490454/Sixpack%20Reduzierh%FClse%2034.9mm.html
die?


----------



## davvah (16. Juli 2012)

Jep, genau.  Leider bei Hibike im Moment nicht verfügbar und es wäre super, wenn ich sie noch bis zum Wochenende hätte.


----------



## bobons (16. Juli 2012)

Habe meine 1 Bestellung (war auch mit "Auf Lager" ausgezeichnet) bei BikesandBoards innerhalb von 3 Tagen ab Bestellung erhalten: http://www.bikesnboards.de/produkte/sixpack-reduzierhuelse-l-140mm


----------



## davvah (16. Juli 2012)

Klasse, vielen Dank!


----------



## Pr0.Rider.Sasch (16. Juli 2012)

Hi,
hat jemand zufällig eine günstige *leichte Sattelstütze* für Fr/Dh mit *30,9mm* Durchmesser gesehen?


Die hier ist leider ein bisschen zu dick 
http://www.fahrrad.de/fahrradteile/sattelstuetzen/votec-truvativ-t-20/318361.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## harry303 (16. Juli 2012)

Hallo,

wo gibts denn die Tune Speedneedle am günstigsten?

mfg harry303


----------



## Apeman (16. Juli 2012)

Apeman schrieb:


> Suche Marzocchi RC3 EVO Feder Hart / 8501563/P Günstig




sprich unter  30.- !?


----------



## hypocrisy76 (17. Juli 2012)

Suche einen neuen Hinterreifen und zwar den Schwalbe Hans Dampf Evo SnakeSkin!
Wer hat ihn inkl. Versand nach Österreich günstiger gesehen als 38 Euro.

Version sollte eher PaceStar als TrailStar sein, lasse mich aber auch eines besseren belehren. 

Und ja, es sollte ein Einzelreifen sein und nicht die Doppelpackversion.

Danke!


----------



## detlefracing (17. Juli 2012)

xt oder xtr Kurbel in 170er Länge, hat da einer nen Tipp?


----------



## RCC03-Biker (17. Juli 2012)

Kennt jemand einen Shop mit einen besseren Preis fÃ¼r eine Gore Bike Wear Alp-X GT Short als 129â¬?

http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p24349_Alp-X-GT-Shorts-.html


----------



## hnx (18. Juli 2012)

Suche einen Giro Feature unter 79,XXâ¬+Versand. Weiss wer was?


----------



## ueberflieger96 (18. Juli 2012)

Suche einen Vaude Bike Alpin 25+5 Bike Rucksack, Preis unter 80,- incl. Versand.
Hat jemand einen Tipp?


----------



## aguero (19. Juli 2012)

Habe gerade fÃ¼r www.bike-o-mania.de einen 7,50â¬ Gutschein gefunden, wenn man Freund von Bike-O-Mania bei Facebook wird, Mindestbestellwert ist 45â¬:

http://www.facebook.com/BikeOMania?ref=nf&sk=app_115196888565012


----------



## schwarzerRitter (19. Juli 2012)

corratec4ever schrieb:


> Neulich war im Schnäppchen Tread ein Angebot mit Magura Storm Sl Scheiben in 160 und 180mm, weiß noch jemand in welchem Shop das Angebot war, oder wo es die sonst noch günstig gibt?


 
http://www.bikeonlineshop.at/sale/aktion-magura-storm-sl-bremsscheiben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## smaexdn (20. Juli 2012)

Im bergzeit Shop gibts 20% auf alle Mountainbikes. Ob das auch für Zubehör/Teile gilt weiß ich aber nicht

Gutschein Code: ADAC-Fahrrad
http://www.bergzeit.de/mountainbike.html


----------



## Speckgenick (21. Juli 2012)

Hi, ich suche eine Shimano HG 91 Kette zum möglichst kleinen Preis.
Kennt jemand ein gutes Angebot?
Danke!


----------



## brainnessel (21. Juli 2012)

2x schwalbe rocket ron 2.25 evo für 49eur. 

http://www.bikestore.cc/schwalbe-rocket-26x225-evolution-falt-2stk-packung-p-173900.html


----------



## Snap4x (26. Juli 2012)

Suche Maxxis Minion F und High Roller in Single ply in 2.35 fÃ¼r unter 30â¬! 
Also Faltversion jeweils.

Bei CRC komm ich auf gut 69â¬


----------



## Innsbruuucker (26. Juli 2012)

http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...is-Minion-FR-Front-Faltreifen-Single-Ply.html


----------



## Snap4x (26. Juli 2012)

Ich hab ganz vergessen wie schmal die alten Maxxis bauen... Such doch ein 2.5er


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MirkoR (26. Juli 2012)

Hallo ich suche gleich mehrere Teile! Evtl kennt ihr ja den besten Anbieter incl Versand!

Syntace SuperLock2 27,2
Syntace P6 Alu 27,2

oder halt eine gleichwertige Alternative für nen 90kg Fahrer


----------



## Bench (27. Juli 2012)

Also ich als 85kg Fahrer fahre ne gut&günstig XLC Stütze an meinem Fully mit 27,2 Rohr. Schon seit Jahren. Hast du Angst dass günstige brechen und willst deswegen Syntace, oder warum?


----------



## MirkoR (27. Juli 2012)

Hi,

ja darin besteht der unterschied denke ich ich wiege 90kg und fahre ein Starrgabel HT ich möchte schon etwas stabiles knackfreies aber auch leichtes! Da wirken ja ganz andere kräfte wenn man denn mal sitzen bleibt.

Müsing X-Lite & Mosso Starrgabel hab ich!

-EC 90 Zero
-EC70 Zero 

würde ich auch toll finden in 400mm länge!


lg mirko


----------



## rzOne20 (28. Juli 2012)

hope pro 2 evo HR nabe schwarz mit 32 lÃ¶cher fÃ¼r QR gÃ¼nstiger als 162,48 â¬uro?

danke


----------



## MirkoR (28. Juli 2012)

MirkoR schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ja darin besteht der unterschied denke ich ich wiege 90kg und fahre ein Starrgabel HT ich möchte schon etwas stabiles knackfreies aber auch leichtes! Da wirken ja ganz andere kräfte wenn man denn mal sitzen bleibt.
> 
> ...



Es ist jetzt eine Thomson Elite geworden bei eBay zur Zeit für 71,xx!
Mehr Stütze fürs Geld geht wohl nicht...


----------



## DrKimble (28. Juli 2012)

suche günstig *neue XT-9-fach* (770er Serie) Teile wie :
Cassette 11-34
Kette HG-93
Schalthebel 
Umwerfer Deore XT - FD-M773-3

ebenso
SLX-Kurbel 3-fach für 9-fach Schaltung (175mm)

usw.


----------



## itchyp (28. Juli 2012)

an einer günstigen XT Kassette wäre ich auch interessiert aber falls dir auch eine 11-28er SLX reicht, die immerhin nochmal ein gutes Stück leichter ist, so hat unser Forumsmitglied Herr Visser grad eine günstig da:

http://www.berg-ab.de/shop/product_info.php?products_id=566


----------



## DrKimble (28. Juli 2012)

danke aber ich brauche 11-34...


----------



## .floe. (29. Juli 2012)

> SLX-Kurbel 3-fach fÃ¼r 9-fach Schaltung



Falls dir 170mm reichen: abzÃ¼glich 5â¬ Gutschein fÃ¼r die Produktbewertung bleiben knapp 81â¬ + Versand (ab 100â¬ kostenlos)

Uuups...Link vergessen

http://www.bruegelmann.de/fahrradte...no-slx-kurbelgarnitur-3-fach-170mm/18910.html


----------



## DrKimble (29. Juli 2012)

sorry...hatte ich vergessen zu erwähnen 175mm ist gefragt.


Und du hast vergessen wo zu erwähnen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (29. Juli 2012)

.


----------



## faradfara (29. Juli 2012)

Suche Chainreactioncycles Gutschein!

Also ein indirektes Schnäppchen!


----------



## stanleydobson (30. Juli 2012)

Suche günstige, gute, schwarhe ellbogenschoner... bei brügelmann konnte ich mich für keinen entscheiden


----------



## Tabletop84 (30. Juli 2012)

Hat jemand einen Tipp wo man eine Gopro Hd 2 günsitg herbekommt?


----------



## corratec4ever (30. Juli 2012)

Suche Conti X-King und Race-King in der Racesport Ausführung für kleines Geld


----------



## wesone (31. Juli 2012)

Hallo,


Wo gibt es five Ten Schuhe in Gr. 39,5 gerade an günstigsten.

Such die Modelle Impact oder Freerider.

Günstigstes Angebot was ich finden konnte: Freerider in Farbe Braun Gr.39,5  für 84 Euro bei CRC.

Gibt die noch woanders günstiger bzw. den Impact irgendwo zum gleichen Preis.


----------



## RCC03-Biker (1. August 2012)

wesone schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> Wo gibt es five Ten Schuhe in Gr. 39,5 gerade an günstigsten.
> ...



http://www.bikeinsel.com/index.php?cPath=109&PHPSESSID=pnfnb70ihjp799j6vspubfaa70


----------



## Orwell (1. August 2012)

faradfara schrieb:


> Suche Chainreactioncycles Gutschein!
> 
> Also ein indirektes Schnäppchen!



Dem schließe ich mich an. Hat jmd. noch einen 10Pfund rumliegen? Bekommt dann den Code von dem, der dann meiner Bestellung beiliegt. 

Grüße
Lars


----------



## wesone (1. August 2012)

RCC03-Biker schrieb:


> http://www.bikeinsel.com/index.php?cPath=109&PHPSESSID=pnfnb70ihjp799j6vspubfaa70




Aber nicht in der gesuchten Größe.

BMO dürfte mit knapp 85 Euro für den Impact wohl gerade die günstigste Adresse sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## felixh. (2. August 2012)

Weiß jemand wo ich günstig eine Lyrik Dual Position Air oder U-Turn (bin nicht sicher ob bei 50kg die x-soft wirklich weich genug ist), oder etwas favorisiert eine Marzocchi 55 Switch (egal ob Micro oder CR) herbekomme - Schaft egal ob 1 1/8 oder Tapered?
Alternativ auch eine Durolux TAD RC2 mit 160mm Tapered...


----------



## aibeekey (2. August 2012)

felixh. schrieb:


> (bin nicht sicher ob bei 50kg die x-soft wirklich weich genug ist)



ich hab so ca. 63 kilo und fahr die x-soft, mit 50 kilo kannst du die vergessen.


----------



## felixh. (2. August 2012)

okay, dann suche ich wohl eine Dual Position Air oder eine 55 Switch für meine Freundin, und vergess das mit der Lyrik...


----------



## Duke_do (3. August 2012)

Suche Chainreactioncycles Gutschein, hat jemand einen für mich übrig?


----------



## rzOne20 (3. August 2012)

notubes ztr alpine in schwarz mit 28 lÃ¶cher gÃ¼nstiger als 72â¬ versandkostenfrei....

irgendwer einen tipp?


----------



## wickedstyle (3. August 2012)

Suche XTR Trail Bremse v+h am besten mit Scheiben, hat jemand ein Angebot gesehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mike79 (3. August 2012)

suche slx komplettgruppe inklusive Bremsen zu einem hammer preis, jemand eine Idee??


----------



## kungfu (3. August 2012)

S U C H E so günstig wie es geht :

XKing 2.2 RaceSport ( unter 500 gr. )
und
Rocket Ron 2.25 EVO ( ebenfalls leicht )

Schmeißt schon ein Händler Reifen zum BigDeal raus ?

Jede Info oder Link wäre toll !

Gruss
k.


----------



## Trailtrooper (5. August 2012)

Suche zwar nix, hab aber ein  Schnäppchen gefunden.
Shimano Zee Scheibenbremse:
http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/shimano-zee-scheibenbremse-br-m640/aid:591925


----------



## Nasum (5. August 2012)

Mal ganz kurz Off Topic: Wo ist den der Schnäppchenjäger Thread hin. Ich find den nicht mehr. Ich zweifele gerade an mir selber.Ist der weg?


----------



## Berrrnd (5. August 2012)

.


----------



## Nasum (5. August 2012)

Und wie nennt er sich jetzt?


----------



## Berrrnd (5. August 2012)

.


----------



## Nasum (5. August 2012)

Nene, den hab ich auch gefunden. Naja, schade dann scheint er weg zu sein.


----------



## LosNatas (5. August 2012)

Hallo,
ich suche ein Fully Rahmen für XC bis AM.
Nicht teurer als 500

Gruß
Johannes


----------



## Laphroaig10 (5. August 2012)

evtl. Kona Dawg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lock3 (5. August 2012)

ist zwar teurer, aber dafür mit Dämpfer,imShop gibt es auch noch andere Modelle...
http://www.on-one.co.uk/i/q/CZ13144..._large__silver_including_rockshox_monarch_rt3


----------



## wortwitz (5. August 2012)

Ich suche eine neue Rock Shox Reba 2012 RL oder RLT, am besten in schwarz.
Zufällig jemand ein schnäppchen gesehen? 

EDIT: hat sich erledigt, hab zufällig auf ebay eine ersteigert


----------



## TheDon (5. August 2012)

Suche Lenker + Vorbau von Easton mit der neuen 35mm Klemmung. (Havoc 35)

Nicht nur Schnäppchen, hab noch ned mal nen Shop gefuden, der die in D überhaupt auf Lager hat.


----------



## Felger (6. August 2012)

warum?



k_star schrieb:


> fehlinfo!
> 
> der wurde inaktiv gesetzt oder gelöscht.
> dachte der schnäppchen laberthread wäre der alte.


----------



## Deleted 186364 (6. August 2012)

Wegen zu viel offtopic gelaber.


----------



## othu (6. August 2012)

Ich suche einen Vivid Air in 240x76, am liebsten Tune mid, zur not low.
Jemand eine Idee?


----------



## jts-nemo (6. August 2012)

Hat jemand einen günstigen aber möglichst brauchbaren Steuersatz für 1.5" Gabelschaft zur Hand? Ich kenne mich da mit Modellen leider nicht so aus


----------



## tical2000 (6. August 2012)

Servus,
ich bräuchte eine günstige Knie-Schienbeinschoner Kombi.
Weiß jemand was?
Danke!


----------



## fone (6. August 2012)

Suche neue (2013?) Saint schaltung (trigger und shadow+ schaltwerk)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## To-bi-bo (7. August 2012)

Suche günstige Schläuche für 2,2" und für 2,4" Reifen.


----------



## wesone (7. August 2012)

Weiß jemand wo es gerade günstige Shimanobremsscheiben gibt ?

180mm und 200 mm werden gesucht


----------



## Bench (7. August 2012)

wesone schrieb:


> Weiß jemand wo es gerade günstige Shimanobremsscheiben gibt ?
> 
> 180mm und 200 mm werden gesucht



SLX bei H&S: http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k495/a76857/slx-scheibenbremse-br-m675-set.html?mfid=43
Wenns stärker sein soll, die Zee: http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k495/a76858/zee-scheibenbremse-br-m640-set.html?mfid=43

bei Shimano muss man die Scheiben und Adapter immer extra kaufen.


----------



## MirkoR (7. August 2012)

Bei Rose gibt`s die Zee Bremse für die hälfte!


----------



## hnx (7. August 2012)

MirkoR schrieb:


> Bei Rose gibt`s die Zee Bremse für die hälfte!


Gab und es wurde auch die ein oder andere Bestellung storniert. Jetzt gibts erst wieder welche im Oktober zu normalen Preisen.


----------



## wesone (7. August 2012)

Ich suche nur die Scheiben, Bremsen hab ich schon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trailtrooper (7. August 2012)

wesone schrieb:


> Weiß jemand wo es gerade günstige Shimanobremsscheiben gibt ?
> 
> 180mm und 200 mm werden gesucht



http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a9720/bremsscheibe-slx-sm-rt64-180-mm.html

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a10118/bremsscheibe-slx-sm-rt64-203-mm.html?


----------



## Trailtrooper (7. August 2012)

To-bi-bo schrieb:


> Suche günstige Schläuche für 2,2" und für 2,4" Reifen.



http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k383/a4841/schlauch-mtb-sclaverand-42-mm.html


----------



## To-bi-bo (7. August 2012)

Danke, hilft nicht wirklich.. Der hat SV-Ventile und mal ehrlich, wer fährt am MTB Französisch? Die AV sind dort ausverkauft..


----------



## Berrrnd (7. August 2012)

.


----------



## Trailtrooper (7. August 2012)

http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/continental-butyl-schlauch-48533/aid:48535
http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...893/s/Schwalbe-Butyl-Schlauch-Autoventil.html

Ich fahre immer französisch, was spricht dagegen?


----------



## To-bi-bo (7. August 2012)

Bei mir spricht die Felgenbohrung dagegen.. Ich dachte bisher, dass man am MTB AV fährt, aber ich bin wahrscheinlich nicht genug Leichtbauer..
Danke fürs raussuchen, hatte bei Schnäppchen aber eher an ein Angebot 5 Schläuche 10-15 oder so gedacht.. 3,90 für Schläuche ist ja Straßenpreis


----------



## hnx (8. August 2012)

Was hat AV/SV mit Leichtbau oder Stabilität zu tun? Versteh ich nicht.


----------



## To-bi-bo (8. August 2012)

Ich will den Thread hier nicht vollspammen, von daher soll es das dann dazu gewesen sein:
ich habe SV Ventile sonst eigentlich fast nur bei Rennräder und Cityrädern gesehen, an Mountainbikes eben meistens AV Ventile.. Habe da wohl zuviel in meine persönliche Erfahrung reininterpretiert, scheint ja ganz normal zu sein als Mountainbiker SV zu fahren.


----------



## Laphroaig10 (8. August 2012)

klick

gibts immer mal wieder für 20-25


----------



## austriacarp (8. August 2012)

Laphroaig10 schrieb:


> klick
> 
> gibts immer mal wieder für 20-25


Diese Schläuche sind nicht einmal 5 wert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## erkan1984 (8. August 2012)

austriacarp schrieb:


> Diese Schläuche sind nicht einmal 5 wert



kosten ja auch ~2,40


----------



## chantre72 (8. August 2012)

Hat jemand irgendwo eine 970er XTR Kurbel günstig gefunden?


----------



## LF-X (8. August 2012)

Suche den Akku für die BUMM IXON Speed. Meiner scheint nach ca. 2 Jahren so langsam zu sterben. Mit 2 Leuchten auf max ist der Akku nach ca. 1h platt. Sollte eher 4h bis mehr sein.

Suche günstigen Ersatz.


----------



## To-bi-bo (8. August 2012)

Laphroaig10 schrieb:


> klick
> 
> gibts immer mal wieder für 20-25



sind nicht fahrbar in 2,4" Mänteln.. aber danke


----------



## bobons (8. August 2012)

To-bi-bo schrieb:


> sind nicht fahrbar in 2,4" Mänteln.. aber danke





> 26 x 2.1 - 2.6 Presta


----------



## To-bi-bo (8. August 2012)

Sorry, hast Recht


----------



## Joshua2 (8. August 2012)

Sofern man da von einem Schnäppchen reden kann:

Suche einen Scott Scale 899 oder SL Rahmen, neu oder gebraucht.

J.


----------



## whiteie (9. August 2012)

Suche dringend Enduro Tubeless Reifen

Schwalbe Hans Dampf, Maxxis Ardent o.ä.


----------



## praktica (9. August 2012)

tical2000 schrieb:


> Servus,
> ich bräuchte eine günstige Knie-Schienbeinschoner Kombi.
> Weiß jemand was?
> Danke!



Waschen und schon hast du gute Schoner:

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/23775-ixs-knie-schienbeinschoner

Für 5 kannst du da echt nicht viel falsch machen.

Wenn du aber dicke Radlerwaden hast, dann brauchst du was in Richtung Race Face DH:
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/11551-race-face-rally-dh-knie-schienbein-protektoren-grosze-l


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Innsbruuucker (9. August 2012)

Suche günstige SPD Schuhe nachdem meine 5.10 Pila nicht überlebt haben...

Am liebsten wieder 5.10, wenn jemand aber günstige 661, Oneal etc. weiß, her damit 

Größe 43/44


----------



## Laphroaig10 (10. August 2012)

XLC

ka was die taugen, aber billiger gehts garantiert nicht
afair hat einer ein Bild von denen in der Off-Topic Galerie im Gekauft-Thread gepostet, am besten mal danach suchen und den fragen


----------



## rebirth (10. August 2012)

Ich würd mir paar shimano (nummer größer) schiessen ausm summersale.


----------



## hnx (10. August 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> Ich würd mir paar shimano (nummer größer) schiessen ausm summersale.



`Von welchen Shimano ist da die Rede? AM41, wenn ja, wo?


----------



## rebirth (10. August 2012)

hi, ich dacht eher an sowas: 

http://www.idealo.de/preisvergleich/OffersOfProduct/2122391_-sh-m161-shimano.html 

War immer sehr zufrieden damit. Aber wohl eher nicht dein Gebiet


----------



## rebirth (10. August 2012)

Noch was in eigener Sache: 

Ich suche (dringend) einen SRAM 2x10 S3 low direct mount 36T Bottom Pull umwerfer unter 65 und kurzfristig LIEFERBAR.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucky-Luke-03 (16. August 2012)

Ich suche einen günstigen 29er Hardtail Rahmen.

Carbon soll es sein und die Größe L

Will das ganze mal ausprobieren und habe noch etliche Teile rumliegen.
Wobei auch ein Komplettbike infrage kommt, da ich ja doch ne andere Gabel und LRS kaufen muss...

Danke!


----------



## mike79 (16. August 2012)

Lucky-Luke-03 schrieb:


> Ich suche einen günstigen 29er Hardtail Rahmen.
> 
> Carbon soll es sein und die Größe L
> 
> ...



http://www.twentyniner.ch/phpbb3/viewtopic.php?f=49&t=4413
keine Ahnung was preislich rauskommt...sonst eventuell auf ebay schaun


----------



## xrcaddy (16. August 2012)

LosNatas schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich suche ein Fully Rahmen für XC bis AM.
> Nicht teurer als 500
> 
> ...


wenn es noch nicht zu spät ist: Drössiger CR Fully Rahmen - 240 ink. Porto.

ich hab mir einen bestellt

http://bike-x-perts.com/angebote-restposten.html?p=4


----------



## MangoAndreas (16. August 2012)

Hallo,

suche Durin Race in schwarz...

Danke
Andreas


----------



## Lucky-Luke-03 (16. August 2012)

mike79 schrieb:


> http://www.twentyniner.ch/phpbb3/viewtopic.php?f=49&t=4413
> keine Ahnung was preislich rauskommt...sonst eventuell auf ebay schaun



Danke....aber klingt ja nicht so vertrauenserweckend.....


----------



## Gumble (17. August 2012)

Suche einen guten Rucksack, Vorzugsweise *Deuter Trans Alpine 30* - am besten nicht in schwarz: Rot oder Blau! Danke für Tipps


----------



## Trailtrooper (17. August 2012)

Gumble schrieb:


> Suche einen guten Rucksack, Vorzugsweise *Deuter Trans Alpine 30* - am besten nicht in schwarz: Rot oder Blau! Danke für Tipps



http://www.sportbuck.com/products/Rucksaecke-Taschen/Bike/Trans-Alpine-30-ocean-granite.html

http://www.pm-outdoorshop.de/shop/product_info.php?info=p117869_TRANS-ALPINE-30.html&partner=evendi

http://www.pm-outdoorshop.de/shop/product_info.php?info=p117867_TRANS-ALPINE-30.html&partner=evendi

Nicht gerade *das* Schnäppchen, aber immerhin!

Oder im Markt gebraucht:
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/29195-deuter-trans-alpine-30


----------



## Gumble (17. August 2012)

Vielen Dank für das super schnelle Feedback Trailtrooper 


Trailtrooper schrieb:


> http://www.sportbuck.com/products/Rucksaecke-Taschen/Bike/Trans-Alpine-30-ocean-granite.html


heute morgen noch 79, jetzt 99 :/


Trailtrooper schrieb:


> http://www.pm-outdoorshop.de/shop/product_info.php?info=p117869_TRANS-ALPINE-30.html&partner=evendi
> http://www.pm-outdoorshop.de/shop/product_info.php?info=p117867_TRANS-ALPINE-30.html&partner=evendi


Das Bild schaut nicht nach dem aktuellen Modell aus. 


Trailtrooper schrieb:


> Oder im Markt gebraucht:
> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/29195-deuter-trans-alpine-30


langweilige Farbe ^^

Hab den Rucksack nun bei MeinPaket für 80,96EUR inkl Versand (Gutscheincode MP10SPAREN) bestellt


----------



## sigi0007 (17. August 2012)

Hallo!

Hat jemand einen Tipp für mich wo ich einen Atera Strada Sport DL3 günstig herbekomme?
Der beste Preis den ich gefunden hab, war 449 Euro inklusive Versand...

Gruss, Mark


----------



## nollak (18. August 2012)

Suche Vivid Air 240 er Länge MM Tune.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ketchyp (19. August 2012)

Alle Tage wieder:

Shimano XT (SLX) Bremse möglichst günstig und auf Lager?


----------



## toastet (19. August 2012)

Ketchyp schrieb:


> Alle Tage wieder:
> 
> Shimano XT (SLX) Bremse möglichst günstig und auf Lager?



Welches Modell denn?

Passend dazu suche ich:

*Shimano Deore XT Bremsscheibe SM-RT 76 in 203 mm, 6-loch
*
günstigstes bisher gefundenes 29,90 beim cycle basar 

http://www.cycle-basar.de/Bremsen-Zubehoer/Bremszubehoer-Disc/Shimano-Deore-XT-Bremsscheibe-SM-RT-76.html


----------



## Pitchshifter (19. August 2012)

Die neue SLX Scheiben sind noch günstiger - habe sie um unter 20 Euro irgendwo gesehen - regulärer Preis und kein Angebot ;-).


----------



## toastet (20. August 2012)

toastet schrieb:


> Shimano Deore XT Bremsscheibe SM-RT 76 in 203 mm, *6-loch*


----------



## Pitchshifter (21. August 2012)

Die Erinnerung ist wieder da, die neuen *SM-RT66* Bremsscheiben habe ich gemeint 

Bremsscheibe SLX SM-RT66L 203mm 6 Loch - 18,90 

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k611/a72551/bremsscheibe-slx-sm-rt66l-203mm-6-loch.html


----------



## toastet (21. August 2012)

muss ich mir merken, hatte aber gestern jetzt doch die xt scheiben geordert. nen tick zu früh


----------



## Pr0.Rider.Sasch (21. August 2012)

Hat jemand zufällig eine günstige *GoPro Hero* gesehen?


----------



## freetourer (24. August 2012)

Bin auf der Suche nach einem günstigen Laufradsatz für mein Enduro:

- max. 150.- Euro

- VR 20mm Steckachse

- HR 142x12 Steckachse

- ca. 2000g

Maulweite um die 23mm. Hat da wohl jemand eine Idee? Muss nicht ultrasauber aufgebaut sein, ich arbeite den eh selber nach.


----------



## Nforcer (25. August 2012)

Suche eine XT oder XTR Kurbel in 165mm Länge für 68/73mm Breite.
Alternativ auch eine RF Atlas FR


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## floatwork (25. August 2012)

suche shimano xt br 785 bremse.
wo gibts die denn günstig lieferbar? rose hat die derzeit nicht mehr lagernd.


----------



## krysheri (25. August 2012)

freetourer schrieb:


> Bin auf der Suche nach einem günstigen Laufradsatz für mein Enduro:
> 
> - max. 150.- Euro
> 
> ...


Hat ein Buddy von mir letztes Jahr geordert. Wog irgendwas mit 2100g allerdings mit HR 150. Aufbau war sauber. Mit Versand lags es bei ~175


----------



## craysor (25. August 2012)

Hallo,
hat zufällig jemand einen Gutschein von CRC?
Danke!


----------



## mike79 (27. August 2012)

Würde eine vollständige SLX 2fach Gruppe suchen
(eventuell mit Bremsen aber ohne Naben)
geht mir gar nicht undingt nur um den Preis (natürlich auch), aber 2-fach Gruppen findet man von SLX generell noch kaum?!


----------



## Brodie_Expresso (28. August 2012)

Suche eine günstige FOX 100 RLC in 1 1/8" und mit 9mm Schnellspanner sowie ne XTR Kurbel 970 mit 175mm.
Vielen Dank vorab und happy Trails


----------



## log11 (28. August 2012)

Suche günstige und leichte SPD Klick Pedale.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## osbow (28. August 2012)

Suche eine Kindshock Super Natural Remote 31,6 mm, 435 mm, 150 mm. Das günstigste was ich gefunden habe waren 219 Euro.


----------



## Duc851 (29. August 2012)

Suche Manitou Dämpfer Air/Coil in 200x57mm.

Sowas wie den hier: http://www.cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?cPath=110_112&products_id=5475


----------



## iCoke (29. August 2012)

Suche Conti Rubber Queen 2.4 UST BCC, gibt's die zurzeit günstig?

Grüße


----------



## Alukiste (30. August 2012)

Suche Shimano XT Schalthebel Set (links und rechts) 3/9-Fach 

Danke


----------



## bastelfreak (2. September 2012)

Ich suche ein haltbares Kettenblatt, schaltbar, 34 Zähne.


----------



## Maracuja10 (3. September 2012)

Erledigt, kann gelöscht werden.


----------



## alli333i (4. September 2012)

Suche die conti XKing in 2.0, 2.2 oder auch 2.4 für unter 25 euro pro stück oder unter 50 das paar.

Dankööhh


----------



## Duk3 (5. September 2012)

alli333i schrieb:


> Suche die conti XKing in 2.0, 2.2 oder auch 2.4 fÃ¼r unter 25 euro pro stÃ¼ck oder unter 50 das paar.
> 
> DankÃ¶Ã¶hh



http://www.mysportbrands.de/continental-55-559-x-king-2-2-falt-mtb-reifen-schwarz.html 
24,90â¬

Gutscheincodes ab 40â¬ Bestellwert:
Neukunden 15â¬: AFF-GJK5-H
Bestandskunden 10â¬: 8W-j7Z-pgF


----------



## Berrrnd (5. September 2012)

.


----------



## Shoxar (6. September 2012)

Servus,
suche SLX-Schalthebel für 3x9, oder einen einzelnen Deore Schalthebel fürs Schaltwerk.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bobons (6. September 2012)

Shoxar schrieb:


> Servus,
> suche SLX-Schalthebel für 3x9, oder einen einzelnen Deore Schalthebel fürs Schaltwerk.



http://www.cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?products_id=4818

Oder das Deore-Teil.


----------



## Cawi (6. September 2012)

Specialized P1 oder P2 Bar Ends inklusive Versand nach Italien..?


----------



## paulipan (6. September 2012)

Suche SLX-Bremsen für meine Freundin mit Servo Wave-Technik...


----------



## bobons (6. September 2012)

paulipan schrieb:


> Suche SLX-Bremsen für meine Freundin mit Servo Wave-Technik...



http://www.cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?products_id=6550


----------



## paulipan (8. September 2012)

Danke.
Leider sinds keine 80 Euronen mehr, sondern schon wieder 20 mehr 
Gibts die sonst noch irgendwo für rund 80 Euro?


----------



## MirkoR (14. September 2012)

Ich suche eine schwarze Gabel und zwar die Magura Durin Race oder noch besser die SL!
Falls eine weiße Gabel bedeutend günstiger ist würd ich die auch nehmen...


lg mirko


----------



## Peter88 (14. September 2012)

Ich suche einen 29er spikereifen. 
Gewicht egal
Rollwiederstand egal

braucht auch nicht für hartes glände geeigent sein. Will nur mein training im winter sicher auf forstautobahnen bei schnee und eis durchziehen können

Der SCHWALBE Marathon Winter hat glaube ich zu wenig profil für leichten mtb einsatz ?!?


----------



## bobons (14. September 2012)

Peter88 schrieb:


> Ich suche einen 29er spikereifen.
> Gewicht egal
> Rollwiederstand egal
> 
> ...



Der Marathon Winter ist eher für die Stadt gedacht.

Wenn Du viel fährst und es krachen lassen willst helfen nur Profil für den Schnee + viele Spikes für Eis: Nokian Extreme 294 Spikes, 29 Zoll, 54-622 - Pfeif auf den Rollwiderstand, dafür brauchst Du nur 30 km fahren und bist fertig! 
Alternativ der kleine Bruder: Nokian Hakka W106, 47-622
Oder was dazwischen: Nokian Hakkapelitta W240

Ich persönlich würde den Kenda Skinny oder W106 am HR mit einem W240 oder Extreme 294 am VR kombinieren - ein rutschendes HR lässt sich leichter kontrollieren als ein wegbrechendes VR. Und der Rollwiderstand sinkt um mal eben ~10 Watt. 
Beim größeren Umfang der 28er Reifen machen mehr Spikes aber auch mehr Sinn, wobei die Anordnung beim W106 vernünftig aussieht.

Noch was für harte Winter: Gleitschutz für Schuhe


----------



## matsch (14. September 2012)

Suche Easton EC 70 XC Flat Lenker in 685mm Länge. Das 2013er Modell scheint deutlich teurer zu sein??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## much175 (14. September 2012)

Hi Suche gÃ¼nstige FIVE TEN Schuhe. Hab die Impacts bis jetzt bei Hibike fÃ¼r 95â¬ gesehen. Geht da noch was?
GruÃ und danke fÃ¼r Links!


----------



## rebirth (14. September 2012)

http://www.21cycles.com/cy_de/shop/impact-2-low-black.html

Falls du zufällig Größe 8,5 brauchst


----------



## paulipan (15. September 2012)

Suche XT Scheibenbremsen-Set....


----------



## s4shhh (15. September 2012)

Suche einen ordentlichen Dämpfer in 200x57...air oder coil ist erstmal zweitrangig.
Sollte irgendwas zum blockieren haben ala Lockout oder ProPedal.


----------



## Laphroaig10 (15. September 2012)

evtl. eines der Auslaufmodelle von X-Fusion?


----------



## s4shhh (16. September 2012)

Hmm hätte mehr so an nen DHX Air oder den großen Monarch gedacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bobons (16. September 2012)

Laphroaig10 schrieb:


> evtl. eines der Auslaufmodelle von X-Fusion?





s4shhh schrieb:


> Hmm hätte mehr so an nen DHX Air oder den großen Monarch gedacht.



Ja, schäm Dich Laphroaig, dass Du das nicht gleich erkannt hast.


----------



## much175 (16. September 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> http://www.21cycles.com/cy_de/shop/impact-2-low-black.html
> 
> Falls du zufällig Größe 8,5 brauchst



Hab ich bestellt, danke für den Tipp!


----------



## s4shhh (17. September 2012)

bobons schrieb:


> Ja, schäm Dich Laphroaig, dass Du das nicht gleich erkannt hast.


super Antwort...willste nun nen Keks?

Habe mir die Dämpfer angeschaut, leider war nichts passendes dabei.
Aber habe wohl einen passenden Dämpfer gefunden, nett, dass auch du helfen konntest


----------



## .floe. (18. September 2012)

Hi.

Suche den günstigsten Preis für ein Shimano 9fach Schaltwerk mit mittlerem/kurzen Käfig, ab SLX.


----------



## Berrrnd (18. September 2012)

.


----------



## austriacarp (18. September 2012)

Wo gibt es das SLX für 25?


----------



## Berrrnd (18. September 2012)

.


----------



## Ketchyp (19. September 2012)

Thomson Elite x4 Vorbau in 50mm Schwarz?
Auf Ebay.fr gibts den ja ganz günstig, aber der eine schickt nur nach Paris..


----------



## .floe. (19. September 2012)

> Hi.
> 
> Suche den günstigsten Preis für ein Shimano 9fach Schaltwerk mit mittlerem/kurzen Käfig, ab SLX.



Edit: NEU soll es sein.


----------



## Orwell (19. September 2012)

Die 39â¬ von bike-components werden wohl kaum zu unterbieten sein fÃ¼rs SLX.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pitchshifter (19. September 2012)

lang, dafür sehr günstig:

SHIMANO XT RD-M772 SGS - Shadow -  39,99

https://www.boc24.de/produkt/SHIMANO-XT-RD-M772-SGS____24851.html


----------



## Spike777 (20. September 2012)

Suche die Platzangst airy jacket in schwarz in XL oder XXL für unter 59 Euronen..


----------



## machero (20. September 2012)

Spike777 schrieb:


> Suche die Platzangst airy jacket in schwarz in XL oder XXL für unter 59 Euronen..



Kennst du Google-Shopping ????

http://www.bruegelmann.de/bekleidun...1978_&c=18#windjacke-herren-airy-jacket-black

10 Sekunden hat das gedauert


----------



## Spike777 (20. September 2012)

Nee mein scheiß IOS6 hat grad kein Google Shooping!


----------



## bobons (20. September 2012)

Spike777 schrieb:


> Nee mein scheiß IOS6 hat grad kein Google Shooping!








Dafür hat man mit anderen Telefonen andere Probleme. Und wenn es nur das ist dass nicht jeder Hinterhof-Fabrikant mehr oder weniger Gescheites Zubehör für das eigene Mobile herstellt!

BTW: Suche eine wasserdichte Tasche für das Sony Xperia P, durch die es natürlich voll bedienbar bleiben muss.
Masse: 122 x 59 x 11 mm

Zu passen und zu taugen scheinen:

[ame="http://www.amazon.de/Klickfix-KLICKfix-PHONE-BAG-sw/dp/B0072C5GZ8/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1348176462&sr=8-1"]KLICKfix PHONE BAG[/ame] für ca. 36 Euro

Kennt jemand weitere?

[ame="http://www.amazon.de/Ibera-Wasserdichtes-Lenkerhalterung-Smartphones-Blackberry/dp/B0063O1RB8/ref=pd_sim_sg_15"]Ibera Wasserdichtes Bike Case[/ame] für ca. 38 Euro


----------



## Biker-04-1986 (21. September 2012)

Mahlzeit,

ich muss 4 Fahrrädern neue Ketten spendieren. 3x 10fach und 1x 9fach.
Desweiteren brauche ich ein 10er Ritzel Paket und ein 9er. Das ganze sollte mindestens SLX Niveau erreichen, besser XT. Wo finde ich das am günstigsten?


----------



## Berrrnd (21. September 2012)

.


----------



## Biker-04-1986 (21. September 2012)

OK.

9fach Kette bei Actionsport für 18,90
10 fach Kette bei Actionsport für 20,90

9 fach Ritzel 49,90 bei mehreren Läden
10 fach Ritzel 44,90 auch bei mehreren

Verschleißset beide je 64,90 

oder ist es günstiger die PC 971 Kette + PG 980 Kassette von SRAm zu nehmen. Ich habe keine Ahnung ob es da einen qualitativen unterschied gibt?


----------



## bobons (21. September 2012)

Biker-04-1986 schrieb:


> OK.
> 
> 9fach Kette bei Actionsport für 18,90
> 10 fach Kette bei Actionsport für 20,90
> ...



PG980 ist ungefähr SLX-Klasse, nehmen sich eigentlich nichts. Die sehr gute CS-HG80 bekommst Du hier billig: http://www.cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?products_id=6448

Bei CNC gibt es auch 10f Ketten günstig: http://www.cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?cPath=120_192&products_id=11440

Mit diesem 20 Euro-Gutschein kommst Du günstig an die XT 9-fach Kette.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tical2000 (21. September 2012)

Habe die Antwort auf folgende Frage auf deren Homepage leider nicht gefunden:

Gilt der 20â¬ Gutschein erst ab einem Mindestbestellwert oder hat er sonstige EinschrÃ¤nkungen (keine reduzierten Teile)?
Danke!


----------



## tical2000 (21. September 2012)

Oh shit, Augen hilft manchmal. Habs gefunden.


----------



## Pitchshifter (21. September 2012)

XT 9-fach:

- Kette gibt es ab und zu "montageverpackt" (im Sackerl) um 15 Euro.
- Kassette 11-34 habe ich vorige Woche bei www.bikestore.cc um 42 Euro gekauft.


Eigentlich ein Wahnsinn: 2009 gab es XT-Verschleißsets (Kette und Kassette) um ca. 53 Euro. Hätte ich mir damals auf Lager legen sollen ...


----------



## xTr3Me (24. September 2012)

WeiÃ jemand wo man einen *Baron 2.5 Black Chilli* mÃ¶glichst gÃ¼nstig bekommt? Das beste Angebot habe ich soweit bei bikeunit.de gefunden fÃ¼r 50â¬ inkl. Versand.


----------



## bobons (25. September 2012)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Weiß jemand wo man einen *Baron 2.5 Black Chilli* möglichst günstig bekommt? Das beste Angebot habe ich soweit bei bikeunit.de gefunden für 50 inkl. Versand.



Hibike: 47,80 inkl. Versand


----------



## Snap4x (25. September 2012)

Suche Spank Spike 28 Race Felgen grÃ¼n fÃ¼r unter 60â¬


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nullstein (25. September 2012)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Weiß jemand wo man einen *Baron 2.5 Black Chilli* möglichst günstig bekommt? Das beste Angebot habe ich soweit bei bikeunit.de gefunden für 50 inkl. Versand.



 http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k361/a50692/der-baron-25-black-chili-draht.html


----------



## Snap4x (25. September 2012)

http://www.bike-components.de/advanced_search_result.php?keywords=baron
1 minute gebraucht zum finden


----------



## Jierdan (25. September 2012)

suche eine syncros fl ds23 Felge, habe bisher noch garnichts gefunden, nur ganze Laufräder : /


----------



## bobons (26. September 2012)

Jierdan schrieb:


> suche eine syncros fl ds23 Felge, habe bisher noch garnichts gefunden, nur ganze Laufräder : /



Hat sich Syncros micht komplett zurückgezogen aus dem Einzelverkauf? Wenn, dann müßtest Du die Felge als Ersatzteil anfragen können.
Hier ist ein günstiges Komplettrad: http://www.cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?cPath=320_133_842&products_id=7145
Die Felgen waren zu ihrer Zeit auch nicht viel billiger. Ausspeichen?

PS: Import lohnt sich dann auch nicht mehr.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (26. September 2012)

Jierdan schrieb:


> suche eine syncros fl ds23 Felge, habe bisher noch garnichts gefunden, nur ganze Laufräder : /



wie wärs mit der 25mm Felge von denen...zur Zeit recht günstig bei crc (allerdings 28 Loch)

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=80074


----------



## bobons (26. September 2012)

Schau mal an, ganz zufällig gefunden und laut Beschreibung lieferbar in sw und ws: http://www.essential-bikes.com/xtc_shop/product_info.php?products_id=4064


----------



## Jierdan (26. September 2012)

bobons schrieb:


> Schau mal an, ganz zufällig gefunden und laut Beschreibung lieferbar in sw und ws: http://www.essential-bikes.com/xtc_shop/product_info.php?products_id=4064




Yay! Perfekt, vielen Dank auch an alle anderen!  : ))


----------



## harry303 (26. September 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

wo gibt es denn einen SLR TT oder SLR Carbonio günstiger als hier?

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a43521/slr-tt-schwarz-titanium.html


mfg harry303


----------



## Tob1as (26. September 2012)

bobons schrieb:


> Mit diesem 20 Euro-Gutschein[/URL]



Ganz guter Tipp !
Günstiger komme ich nicht an ein x9 9fach Schaltwerk.
Nichtmal gebraucht.

Wenn ich nicht so viele Schaltwerke verschleißen würde , , ,

Sehe ich das richtig das Shimano viel günstiger ist in Sachen Schaltwerk?
Auf x7 möchte ich eigentlich nicht wechseln am Enduro. Oder gibt sich das nicht viel ?


----------



## nullstein (26. September 2012)

Suche folgendes:
SDG I Beam Micro Alu oder Carbon Stütze 31,6
Saint Kurbel 170mm 83mm Innenlager
E13 LG1+ oder MRP G2 36-40T ISCG05 schwarz

Vielleicht hat ja der eine oder andere einen Schnapper für mich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Felger (27. September 2012)

ich fahre zwei X9 und zwei X7 in unterschiedlichen Käfiglängen - da tut sich aus meiner sicht nicht viel. die shifter machen da mehr aus

EDIT: Schnäppchen


----------



## moppedmichi.de (30. September 2012)

Hi,
ich suche eine RS Lyrik Coil U-Turn 1 1/8 in weiß
Danke vorab!


----------



## Seader (30. September 2012)

was hast'n bisher zu welchem preis gefunden?


----------



## jts-nemo (30. September 2012)

Hallo allerseits!
Findet sich irgendwo ein Giro Hex deutlich unter 70 Euro (Angebote für 65 hab ich schon gefunden, kommt aber meistens eh noch Versand dazu)?
Alternativ Giro Xar/Xen, aber die sind wohl kaum in dem Preissegment zu finden.


----------



## Dangerous Dave (30. September 2012)

Hey!
Ich bin auf der Suche nach einer neuen Bremse fÃ¼r vorne. Es soll entweder eine SLX (br-m675 gefunden fÃ¼r 69â¬) oder eine Zee (gefunden fÃ¼r 114,90â¬) werden.


----------



## Duk3 (30. September 2012)

jts-nemo schrieb:


> Hallo allerseits!
> Findet sich irgendwo ein Giro Hex deutlich unter 70 Euro (Angebote für 65 hab ich schon gefunden, kommt aber meistens eh noch Versand dazu)?
> Alternativ Giro Xar/Xen, aber die sind wohl kaum in dem Preissegment zu finden.



Hier der Hex in L um 50 (Versand A:0 D:5)
http://www.bikepalast.com/product_info.php/info/p21633_Helm-Giro-Hex-matt-pewter.html


----------



## jts-nemo (30. September 2012)

Mist, vergessen, muss M sein.. Aber danke!


----------



## scylla (2. Oktober 2012)

suche: Sektor Dual Position Coil 150mm mit Steckachse

gibt's die aktuell irgendwo günstiger als bei Brügelmann (279)?


----------



## rzOne20 (2. Oktober 2012)

hallo
die sektor hier in der börse ... aber nur 25 euro ersparniss* und dann ohne garantie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (2. Oktober 2012)

für 25  würd ich die auch ohne Garantie nehmen


----------



## ridingGiants (4. Oktober 2012)

Suche einen schwarzen Giro Feature.


----------



## Stromberg (5. Oktober 2012)

Suche eine Rock Shox Revelation World Cup taper, QR15, ohne XX-Lockout. Falls jemand was fuer weniger als 700 EUR sieht, bitte melden.


----------



## nollak (7. Oktober 2012)

Suche Race Face Atlas FR 1/2" Rise in blau. Günstigste was ich finden konnte war CRC mit 65 Euro.
Alternativ würd ich auch nen andern Lenker mit gleichen Abmaßen in blau nehmen.


----------



## DHK (7. Oktober 2012)

Suche nur bedingt ein Schnäppchen, vielmehr überhaupt noch einen Shop der den Onza Ibex DH 40x40 in der 45a Gummimischung anbietet (außer mountainbikes.net und bike-mailorder.de, die beiden haben die anderen Sachen nicht was ich noch suche).
Weiß da jemand noch was?


----------



## Colonia_MTB (7. Oktober 2012)

Suche einen SQ Lab 611 Active 15cm
Unter 100,-

Danke und Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikefize (7. Oktober 2012)

Suche ne Hope Floating Bremsscheibe in schwarz und 160mm. Die normale Variante, also weder 'lightweight' noch V2 für weniger als 40 inkl. Versand

Danke...


----------



## Boardi05 (7. Oktober 2012)

Bin auf der suche nach Mavic Crossmax SX, gibs die irgendwo unter 600â¬? 

THX

GrÃ¼Ãe ausm SÃ¼den


----------



## -dave- (7. Oktober 2012)

suche vaude gravit jacke in blau-gelb unter 100â¬


----------



## rzOne20 (7. Oktober 2012)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Bin auf der suche nach Mavic Crossmax SX, gibs die irgendwo unter 600?
> 
> THX
> 
> Grüße ausm Süden



hier wär ein st um 450


----------



## machero (8. Oktober 2012)

nollak schrieb:


> Suche Race Face Atlas FR 1/2" Rise in blau. Günstigste was ich finden konnte war CRC mit 65 Euro.
> Alternativ würd ich auch nen andern Lenker mit gleichen Abmaßen in blau nehmen.



Blue 785mm - 31.8mm mit "Cosmetic Damage" für 35,- Euros

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=90208

wahrscheinlich nurnoch 1 Stück da


----------



## erkan1984 (9. Oktober 2012)

hallo, gibts aktuell Gutscheincodes von wiggle.co.uk?


----------



## shurikn (9. Oktober 2012)

suche ne preisgünstige Totem coil oder 66 rc3 idealerweise mit 1 1/8er Schaft...


----------



## Tobiwan (9. Oktober 2012)

Gibt es für Troy Lee Helme Angebote? Würde den D2 bevorzugen, da mir der besser gefällt. Unter 200 Euro hab ich aber nichts gefunden. Danke!


----------



## scylla (9. Oktober 2012)

scylla schrieb:


> suche: Sektor Dual Position Coil 150mm mit Steckachse
> 
> gibt's die aktuell irgendwo günstiger als bei Brügelmann (279)?



die brügelmann sektor ist leider kein schnäppchen 
angekommen ist entgegen der artikelbeschreibung ein 2,3kg monster mit stahlschaft und remote-lockout. kann einfach eine verwechslung sein, ich halte es aber für wahrscheinlicher, dass schlicht die artikelbeschreibung nicht zur angebotenen ware passt. geht wieder zurück.

nicht kaufen!


----------



## Berrrnd (9. Oktober 2012)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (9. Oktober 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> und?
> das aus der artikelbeschreibung muss geliefert werden. wenn dann hinter der bestellnummer was falsches steckt, ist das doch nicht dein problem.
> 
> mit der lieferung ist der kauf doch eigentlich beidseitig abgeschlossen und akzeptiert.
> ...



jo, ich versuch natürlich schon, dass sie's mir gegen die richtige gabel umtauschen, aber ehrlich gesagt hab ich da wenig hoffnung. ist ja auch egal, ich werd schon zu meinem "recht" kommen.
wollte nur kurz warnen, damit sich der nächste vielleicht den ärger sparen kann...
(retoure funktioniert per ups-abholung, was ich noch viel nerviger finde, als den ganzen vorgang an sich )


----------



## fone (10. Oktober 2012)

scylla schrieb:


> [Brügelmann] retoure funktioniert per ups-abholung



oh, das ist mal ne info, die wichtig ist. eigentlich ein ausschlusskriterium. wenn man dann extra von der arbeit zuhause bleiben muss, kann der umtausch ganz schön teuer werden...


----------



## scylla (10. Oktober 2012)

fone schrieb:


> oh, das ist mal ne info, die wichtig ist. eigentlich ein ausschlusskriterium. wenn man dann extra von der arbeit zuhause bleiben muss, kann der umtausch ganz schön teuer werden...



ja, tolle rolle... die geben erst an, abholung von 9-19 uhr... nachdem man ein bisschen stress macht wird 9-14 uhr draus (besser wird's nicht).
die brügelmann-hotline ist auch wunderbar versteckt, die telefonnummer muss man erst mal mühsam suchen. nachdem ich das (über google) gefunden habe, und eine arme telefondame zur schnecke gemacht habe, hab ich nun wenigstens ein dhl-retourenaufkleber bekommen 

umtausch machen sie übrigens nicht, und verstanden, dass die ware nicht mit der artikelbeschreibung übereinstimmt, haben sie auch nicht.

fazit bleibt für mich: nie wieder! nicht das erste mal, dass ich mich wegen dem laden maßlos geärgert habe. jetzt reichts.


----------



## snowbikerin (10. Oktober 2012)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/NEU-Rock-Shox-Sektor-RL-Dual-Position-150mm-120mm-M15-Steckachse-Coil-Federgabel-/390457380885?pt=Sport_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item5ae912d015

Hier noch mit neuen Dichtungen, Kralle und einem (!!!) Kabelbinder gefunden.


----------



## scylla (10. Oktober 2012)

snowbikerin schrieb:


> http://www.ebay.de/itm/NEU-Rock-Shox-Sektor-RL-Dual-Position-150mm-120mm-M15-Steckachse-Coil-Federgabel-/390457380885?pt=Sport_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item5ae912d015
> 
> Hier noch mit neuen Dichtungen, Kralle und einem (!!!) Kabelbinder gefunden.




perfekt danke!
wer billig kauft, kauft zweimal oder: auf ein neues! bei dem schicken kabelbinder als accessoire kann man ja wohl kaum widerstehen!


----------



## rzOne20 (15. Oktober 2012)

Hope Pro II Evo HR Nabe schwarz für Standard QR Schnellspanner und 32 Loch

hat wer ne Idee für unter 165 ? (165 bei bike components und bike 24)

oder alternativen?
auf jeden sollte sie laut (sehr laut) und schwarz sein.... gerne auch gebraucht?

danke


----------



## Laphroaig10 (15. Oktober 2012)

Hope Pro 2 Evo Rear Hub - QR

bzw. wiggle fÃ¼r 146,89 â¬

ka ob es momentan Gutscheine fÃ¼r die Shops gibt

in Deutschland BMO


----------



## Maxey (15. Oktober 2012)

Guten Abend,

hat jemand ein Angebot für einen schicken Sattel?
So alá Selle Italia SLR... 
Knieschoner werden auch noch gesucht. Sollten überwiegend schwarz sein, falls bunte Akzente drin sind macht es aber nichts.

Gruß


----------



## rzOne20 (15. Oktober 2012)

recht genau sind deine angaben ja nicht, aber diese sind recht günstig 
http://www.arbeitsschutz-sigel.de/2483-Knieschoner-Standard-zertifiziert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maxey (15. Oktober 2012)

Äh ja,

von der Farbe her schon passend. Aber leider die falsche Branche erwischt;-)

Meinte eigentlich welche wie die 661, TLD oder IXS...;-)


----------



## Trailst4R (16. Oktober 2012)

Suche:

Troy Lee Designs Sprint Jersey Orange/Blau/WeiÃ 2012 in GrÃ¶Ãe L!

GÃ¼nstigster Preis war bisher bei ebay 62,90â¬: *klick*

Habe es auch gÃ¼nstiger in M gefunden, passt mir leider nur nicht! Evtl weiÃ ja einer was


----------



## Egika (18. Oktober 2012)

Brauche zwei neue 9-fach Umwerfer.
1x top swing mit 31,8mm Klemmung
1x down swing mit 34,9mm Klemmung

Wo kriege ich XT oder XTR zum Schnäppchenpreis?
Danke!


----------



## Laphroaig10 (18. Oktober 2012)

schau mal bei cnc-bike.de


----------



## rainman_47 (18. Oktober 2012)

Umwerfer:

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/54346-shimano-xt-umwerfer-nagelneu-nur-11-90-euro

sonst Mail Markus mal direkt an, der hat meist was zu einem guten Preis, oder im Shop "www.berg-ab.de"


----------



## Egika (18. Oktober 2012)

rainman_47 schrieb:


> Umwerfer:
> 
> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/54346-shimano-xt-umwerfer-nagelneu-nur-11-90-euro


Fast. das ist der top swing mit der großen Schelle 

Ist napalmdeath der Inhaber von berg-ab??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (18. Oktober 2012)

.


----------



## Egika (19. Oktober 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> ja
> 
> 
> dem umwerfer dürften reduzierhülsen beiliegen.
> gibt es überhaupt reine 31,8 mm umwerfer?


scheint so: http://www.cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?cPath=31_85_740&products_id=7211


----------



## reflux (22. Oktober 2012)

shimano zee scheibenbremsset unter 230â¬


----------



## Boardi05 (22. Oktober 2012)

reflux schrieb:


> shimano zee scheibenbremsset und 230



link?


----------



## Berrrnd (22. Oktober 2012)

.


----------



## Jbnk03 (22. Oktober 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> er sucht ...


Da gibts derart viele Angebote zu dem geforderten Preis, da weiß ich gar nicht wieso er nicht selbst drauf kommt.

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a72709/zee-scheibenbremse-br-m640-hinten.html?lg=de&cr=EUR&cn=de

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a72708/zee-scheibenbremse-br-m640-vorne.html?lg=de&cr=EUR&cn=de


----------



## reflux (22. Oktober 2012)

Jbnk03 schrieb:


> Da gibts derart viele Angebote zu dem geforderten Preis, da weiß ich gar nicht wieso er nicht selbst drauf kommt.
> 
> http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a72709/zee-scheibenbremse-br-m640-hinten.html?lg=de&cr=EUR&cn=de
> 
> http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a72708/zee-scheibenbremse-br-m640-vorne.html?lg=de&cr=EUR&cn=de



sorry habs editiert...sollte natürlich unter heißen
bikediscount und bike24 hab ich natürlich gesehen


----------



## AndreBouvle (23. Oktober 2012)

(Marken)-Schläuche SV, AV bis 2,5" idealerweise Kostenloser Versand ab 8 Stück


----------



## s4shhh (24. Oktober 2012)

Suche einen Gutschein/Rabattcode von CRC.
Ist da aktuell was im Umlauf?!


----------



## MirkoR (25. Oktober 2012)

Hi,

ich suche eine Felge ich war zu blÃ¶d und hab eine ZTR Alpha zerstÃ¶rt! Jetzt hat se nen knick...

26" 32 Loch ich hab bisher 87â¬ gefunden als Preis das sollte doch gÃ¼nstiger gehen!


lg mirko


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 6TiWon (25. Oktober 2012)

shimano zee bremse:
http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...-Set-BR-BL-M640-ohne-Scheibe-und-Adapter.html


----------



## Trailst4R (25. Oktober 2012)

s4shhh schrieb:


> Suche einen Gutschein/Rabattcode von CRC.
> Ist da aktuell was im Umlauf?!



Brauche auch einen


----------



## peh (25. Oktober 2012)

Der jüngste CRC-Gutschein (15 Euro Rabatt ab 75 Euro Bestellwert) lief am Montag aus. Drei Tage später jammert ihr rum? Pennt doch einfach weiter oder bestellt rechtzeitig


----------



## Trailst4R (25. Oktober 2012)

Ich habe heute zufällig einen artikel gesehn den ich schon länger haben wollte und der bei crc recht günstig war. Was hat das mit pennen zu tun? Ich schau auch nicht jeden tag nach allem was ich gerade so gern hätte um dann zu schauen obs an dem tag zufällig einen gutschein gibt


----------



## TonySoprano (25. Oktober 2012)

peh schrieb:


> Der jüngste CRC-Gutschein (15 Euro Rabatt ab 75 Euro Bestellwert) lief am Montag aus. Drei Tage später jammert ihr rum? Pennt doch einfach weiter oder bestellt rechtzeitig



bin auch fast täglich auf der Seite, aber den GS hab ich auch ned gesehen


----------



## maroon (26. Oktober 2012)

Shimano XTR Schnellspannerset 35
http://www.cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?products_id=11064


----------



## peh (26. Oktober 2012)

TonySoprano schrieb:


> den GS hab ich auch ned gesehen


Ich bitte meine Gereiztheit zu entschuldigen 

Offenbar hat den Gutschein hier wirklich niemand gepostet. Er kam per Mail, und ich war bei weitem nicht der einzige Empfänger. Nach dem CRC-Gutschein ist vor dem CRC-Gutschein. Sobald ich von einem erfahre, poste ich ihn wieder.


----------



## shurikn (26. Oktober 2012)

suche nen wertigen 1.5er Steuersatz um die 50 Euro (hoffe kein Widerspruch) und unter 300 Gramm. Gibts sowas?


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (26. Oktober 2012)

shurikn schrieb:


> suche nen wertigen 1.5er Steuersatz um die 50 Euro (hoffe kein Widerspruch) und unter 300 Gramm. Gibts sowas?



Die wiegen doch alle unter 300g und da du einen Acros für 50-80 Euro bekommst, dürfte es auch für unter 50 Euro viele geben... sollte doch per Suche bei den üblichen Verdächtigen auffindbar sein 

Zum Beispiel sowas:
klick

Hilfreich wäre die Angabe was für ne Gabel du hast (1 1/8 oder 1,5") und vermutlich brauchst du semi-integriert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shurikn (26. Oktober 2012)

Brauche weder reduziert noch semi-integriert. Nen stinknormalen 1.5er Steuersatz für 1.5er Gabel. Außer FSA The Pig find ich nicht viel, und der liegt bei 310 Gramm.


----------



## Darkwing Duck (26. Oktober 2012)

Superstar hat einen für 40£ mit 199 g angegeben.

http://superstar.tibolts.co.uk/product_info.php?cPath=25&products_id=608


----------



## peh (28. Oktober 2012)

peh schrieb:


> Nach dem CRC-Gutschein ist vor dem CRC-Gutschein. Sobald ich von einem erfahre, poste ich ihn wieder.


"A4HTC1YE" bringt ab 92,76 Euro (120 Dollar) 12,50 Euro (16 Dollar), wie lange der Gutschein gültig ist, weiß ich nicht.


----------



## magicmaggi (29. Oktober 2012)

Suche einen Vivid oder Double Barrel Air, 222x70!


----------



## mike79 (31. Oktober 2012)

Gibts einen aktuellen Gutschein von ACTIONSPORTS??? 
bitte danke;-)


----------



## firesurfer (31. Oktober 2012)

http://www.jensonusa.com/Disc-Brakes/Shimano-M640-Zee-Disc-Brake-Set?cu=EUR

  151,--


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (31. Oktober 2012)

.


----------



## erkan1984 (1. November 2012)

peh schrieb:


> "A4HTC1YE" bringt ab 92,76 Euro (120 Dollar) 12,50 Euro (16 Dollar), wie lange der Gutschein gültig ist, weiß ich nicht.



funzt mittlerweile nicht mehr.

Wenn hier wieder wer nen CRC Voucher hat bitte bescheid geben.
Danke


----------



## Deleted 217672 (4. November 2012)

Hallo,

ich suche ein gutes Angebot für eine SLX BR-M666, oder BR-M675, je nachdem evtl. auch eine XT BR-M785.
Weiß jemand, wo es so was zur Zeit günstig gibt?

Viele Grüße
Christian


----------



## Chicane (5. November 2012)

Die 675er SLX mit Ice Tec Belägen gibt es für 135 Euro bei Bike-Components.


----------



## erkan1984 (6. November 2012)

gibt es mittlerweile wieder einen CRC Code?


----------



## MasterJD (6. November 2012)

ich bin auf der suche nach möglichst günstigen XTR oder auch XT triggern (die xt aber dann mit ispec/ ohne ganganzeige) in 10fach.
weiß da jemand was?


----------



## racing_basti (6. November 2012)

Die XTR gibts fÃ¼r 129â¬ + 5â¬ Versand bei CNC-Bike


----------



## MasterJD (7. November 2012)

Ok, danke! nehme jetzt ein paar xt trigger i-spec bei action sports. Hat da jemand zufällig einen code für nen rabattgutschein?


----------



## peh (9. November 2012)

erkan1984 schrieb:


> gibt es mittlerweile wieder einen CRC Code?


Aktuell bis zum 13.11., 12 Uhr (BST), gibt es  ab 175 Euro Bestellwert mit "25COLD" 25 Euro gutgeschrieben.


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (9. November 2012)

Ich suche X0-Trigger von SRAM für 9-fach (und idealerweise 2-fach, geht aber auch 3-fach)... würde mich freuen wenn ihr da ein Schnäppchen entdeckt habt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Seader (9. November 2012)

erkan1984 schrieb:


> gibt es mittlerweile wieder einen CRC Code?



ganz oben steht in der mail:

Chain Reaction Cycles Bei einem Mindestbestellwert von 199 Euro bekommen Sie 25 Euro gutgeschrieben...

25COLD

damit dürfte auch peh's frage beantwortet sein  allerdings steht im rest der mail wirklich 175.- mbw. 
warum das aus dem schnäppchenjägerthread gelöscht wurde, weiß ich nicht. oder gibt's nen gutscheine thread?


----------



## peh (10. November 2012)

Seader schrieb:


> damit dürfte auch peh's frage beantwortet sein


In der Mail steht drei Mal 175 Euro, einmal klein steht dort 199 Euro. Dass die 199 Euro falsch sind und die 175 Euro zutreffen, dürfte relativ klar sein, oder?







Im Schnäppchen-Thread wird ständig kommentarlos gelöscht. Dort sind Moderatoren am Werk, die ihrer Aufgabe nicht gewachsen sind, auch wenn es dafür eigentlich nicht viel braucht. Traurig


----------



## Seader (10. November 2012)

das will er nicht auf sich sitzen lassen  hab die mail mobil empfangen und die bilder nicht laden lassen  aber selbst der betreff gibt ja 175,- an...


----------



## osbow (12. November 2012)

ope Hoops Pro II Evo - NoTubes ZTR Flow EX MTB Disc Laufradsatz schwarz für 398 Euro.
http://www.bike24.de/p121101.html

Gibt´s den noch günstiger?


----------



## krysheri (13. November 2012)

osbow schrieb:


> ope Hoops Pro II Evo - NoTubes ZTR Flow EX MTB Disc Laufradsatz schwarz fÃ¼r 398 Euro.
> http://www.bike24.de/p121101.html
> 
> GibtÂ´s den noch gÃ¼nstiger?


Ja fÃ¼r 359â¬ inkl. Versand und sogar nachzentriert hier im Bikemarkt von Runterfahrer (speerlaufraeder.de)


----------



## TonySoprano (13. November 2012)

bei wiggle auch fÃ¼r knapp 360 zu haben, mit GlÃ¼ck gibt es dort mal ne Gutscheinaktion, dann sind 300,-â¬ mÃ¶glich.

http://www.wiggle.co.uk/de/hope-hoops-pro2-evo-mtb-vorderrad-1/

http://www.wiggle.co.uk/de/hope-hoops-pro2-evo-mtb-hinterrad-1/

btw, schon krass wie die Preise angezogen haben, ich hatte vor ca 3 Jahren als WE Angebot 299,-â¬ gezahlt bei b-c, den hier:

http://www.bike-components.de/produ...ubes-Stans-Flow-Disc-6-Loch-Laufradsatz-.html


----------



## alli333i (13. November 2012)

hey, wollte mal unverbindlich fragen....
und zwar suche ich einige kleinere Bike Teile:



Flaschenhalter <30g <15
Conti XKing, je günstiger desto besser. Breite 2,2 oder 2,4, Modell nicht so relevant
Conti Schläuche für unter 5
leichte Plastikflatpedals für unter 30


danke


----------



## osbow (13. November 2012)

TonySoprano schrieb:


> bei wiggle auch für knapp 360 zu haben, mit Glück gibt es dort mal ne Gutscheinaktion, dann sind 300,- möglich.
> 
> http://www.wiggle.co.uk/de/hope-hoops-pro2-evo-mtb-vorderrad-1/
> 
> ...



Sehe ich das richtig das hier die Flow und nicht die Flow Ex angeboten wird?


----------



## TonySoprano (13. November 2012)

ja sorry, da hab ich net drauf geachtet. Was ist denn an der EX besser das den Aufpreis rechtfertigt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## R.C. (13. November 2012)

osbow schrieb:


> Sehe ich das richtig das hier die Flow und nicht die Flow Ex angeboten wird?



Alle neuen Hope Hoops werden (schon laenger) mit Flow EX ausgeliefert, auch wenn sich der Name nicht geaendert hat. Anders gesagt: wenn noch Restbestaende verkauft werden, bekommst du eine Flow - das weiss man nur vorher nicht.


----------



## Jierdan (15. November 2012)

Conti baron 2.3 falt bcc irgendwo <38.90 zu haben?


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (15. November 2012)

Ich suche leichte Mäntel (<500g) in 26x2,1 bis maximal 2,25, die noch halbwegs pannensicher sind.
Gibt es da was für einen halbwegs akzeptablen Preis (ca. 20 Euro pro Stück)?


----------



## Jierdan (16. November 2012)

hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> Ich suche leichte Mäntel (<500g) in 26x2,1 bis maximal 2,25, die noch halbwegs pannensicher sind.
> Gibt es da was für einen halbwegs akzeptablen Preis (ca. 20 Euro pro Stück)?



uff, schwierig, da was unter 500g zu finden... ich würde da am ehesten auf den IRC Mythos II gehen (16)


----------



## bobons (16. November 2012)

Die Intense System 1/2/3 gibt es manchmal für 10 Euro bei Bike-Palast oder ebay. Rollen super, haben guten Grip, wiegen 520-540 g und sind sehr pannensicher: 2500 km ohne Platten bei mir am System 1 und System 3. Aber: der System 3 ist nach 1600 km nur noch auf der Strasse als reiner Semislick fahrbar, der System 1 dürfte hinten ähnlich sein, vorne fehlen ca. 2,5 mm nach den 2500 km.

Alternativ den Conti Race King SS in 2.2 und Fahrweise anpassen. Der hält dann auch 4000 km am HR und ist damit wiederum sehr günstig, pro 1000 km gerechnet.
Wenn Du einen Reifen suchst mit dem Du durch Scherben fahren kannst solltest Du Dich von den 500 g verabschieden. 
(M.E.n. bringen Unterschiede im Bereich 300 g/Reifen bis 60 s/100 hm. Lohnt sich also fürs Trainingsrad/Stadtrad/Spassrad nicht wirklich.)


----------



## benithedog (16. November 2012)

Hat einer nen VIVID AIR Tune M/M unter 454,90 gesehen? Nehme auch gebraucht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bobons (16. November 2012)

@CrEeK99:

1. falscher Thread - das hier ist der Richtige.



CrEeK99 schrieb:


> Suche Vaude Gravit Pants in schwarz, M. Kennt jemand einen günstigen Store?



2. http://www.mysportworld.de/vaude-gravit-pants-softshellhose-herren-black.html

3. Oder die Kurze? Die bekommst Du über Google Shopping-Suche ab 60 Euro, musst nur nach der richtigen Größe schauen.


----------



## CrEeK99 (17. November 2012)

Suche Vaude Mens Gravit Pants, schwarz, M für ca. 100.
Any ideas?


----------



## gomerline (17. November 2012)

http://www.mysportworld.de/vaude-gr...ose-herren-black.html?utm_source=idealop-shop


----------



## Bench (17. November 2012)

hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> Ich suche leichte Mäntel (<500g) in 26x2,1 bis maximal 2,25, die noch halbwegs pannensicher sind.
> Gibt es da was für einen halbwegs akzeptablen Preis (ca. 20 Euro pro Stück)?



schau den hier mal an


----------



## bobons (17. November 2012)

CrEeK99 schrieb:


> Suche Vaude Mens Gravit Pants, schwarz, M für ca. 100.
> Any ideas?



Willst Du mich verscheixxern?


----------



## goofy84 (17. November 2012)

kann mir jemand einen leichten 100er Vorbau 21.4 empfehlen ?


----------



## Alex-F (17. November 2012)

SRAM XO Type 2 Schaltwerk "Medium" - hat das wer unter 169â¬ gesehen?


----------



## njoerd (18. November 2012)

Hat jemand ein Schnäppchen für einen Enduro LRS?


----------



## Puls220 (18. November 2012)

Hab' selbst gerade geschaut...

zwischen 140 und 250, eher Richtung FR, als Leichtbau...

Novatec + Syncros DS32 selbst gewogene 2300g fÃ¼r 140â¬
http://www.cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?products_id=4982
(mit Alu Freilauf ca. 90g weniger und 25â¬ mehr)

stattdessen mit Syncros Nabe ca. 2500g 250â¬
http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/syncros-mtb--laufradsatz-fr-light/aid:449231/fromtopoffers:1

Fun Works + TrackMack ca. 2200g fÃ¼r 200â¬
http://www.actionsports.de/de/Laufr...isc-Laufradsatz-Black-Red-Edition::16232.html

wie oben, aber TrackMack Evo 2150g (=breiter und leichter) fÃ¼r 250â¬

http://www.laufraddesign.de/laufrad...d-track-mack-evo-felgen-gewicht-ab-2150g.html

Die Syncros Felgen sind jeweils mit 2.0 DT Speichen und Messingnippeln, die TackMack jeweils mit Sapim Race und Alunippeln... Hab' mich fÃ¼r Variante 1 entschieden... (nur gutes zur Felge gelesen)


----------



## Sven_Kiel (19. November 2012)

Hat jemand ein SchnÃ¤ppchen fÃ¼r einen AM-LRS mit Schnellspannern?

(das CNC-Angebot ist mir mit UmrÃ¼stkit vo. u. hi. fÃ¼r 194â¬ zu teuer und auch etwas zu schwer)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## austriacarp (19. November 2012)

Suche eine Platzangst Bulldog Hose in XXl hat jemand eine gesehen?


----------



## Puls220 (19. November 2012)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> Hat jemand ein SchnÃ¤ppchen fÃ¼r einen AM-LRS mit Schnellspannern?
> 
> (das CNC-Angebot ist mir mit UmrÃ¼stkit vo. u. hi. fÃ¼r 194â¬ zu teuer und auch etwas zu schwer)



Moin,

fÃ¼r ~150â¬ bekommt man entweder Einsteiger-System-LRS,

z.B. Mavic Crossride 139â¬ 

http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...aufrad-Satz-IS2000-15x100-9x135-Mod-2012.html

oder 

Fulcrum MTB Red 149â¬

http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...rad-Satz-QR15-schwarz-IS2000-Drahtreifen.html

oder aufgebaut Shimano Naben + Standardfelge


mit Mavic 317 nur 130â¬

http://www.actionsports.de/de/Laufr...erlock-Mavic-317-disc-Laufradsatz::50819.html

mit Mavic EN 321 + Sapim Race 149â¬

http://www.bike-components.de/produ...EN-321---Sapim-Race-Laufrad-Laufradsatz-.html


mit Novatec Naben kostet 30â¬ mehr...

http://www.bike-components.de/produ...1-Disc---Sapim-Race-Laufrad-Laufradsatz-.html

Viel bessere Deals hab' ich kaum je gesehen...


----------



## MTBRace (19. November 2012)

Puls220 schrieb:


> Fulcrum MTB Red 149â¬
> 
> http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...rad-Satz-QR15-schwarz-IS2000-Drahtreifen.html


Hier gibts den Red Power fÃ¼r 139,99. Der von Dir gepostete hat Steckachse vorne, er sucht aber Schnellspanner wenn ich es recht verstanden hab...bin momentan nÃ¤mlich auch auf der Suche und hab den dabei entdeckt:
http://www.bikepartsbs.de/oxid/Lauf...B-Cross-Country-All-Mountain-Laufradsatz.html

Und den Crossride gibts auch gÃ¼nstiger (129,99):
http://www.cycle-basar.de/Laufraede...emse/Mavic-Crossride-UB-Laufradsatz-2012.html


----------



## Puls220 (19. November 2012)

MTBRace schrieb:


> Und den Crossride gibts auch günstiger (129,99):
> http://www.cycle-basar.de/Laufraede...emse/Mavic-Crossride-UB-Laufradsatz-2012.html



Der ist aber für Felgenbremse, der von mir gelinkte für Disc... was aber nicht heißen soll, dass man ihn nicht noch günstiger findet.


----------



## MTBRace (19. November 2012)

Puls220 schrieb:


> Der ist aber für Felgenbremse, der von mir gelinkte für Disc... was aber nicht heißen soll, dass man ihn nicht noch günstiger findet.


Sorry, da hab ich nicht aufgepasst


----------



## Sven_Kiel (19. November 2012)

Puls220 schrieb:


> ....
> 
> mit Mavic EN 321 + Sapim Race 149â¬
> 
> ...



Danke Dir Puls...ab 21 mm geht AM langsam fÃ¼r mich los....eher noch mehr! Werd mal drÃ¼ber schlafen. Das Novatec-Angebot finde ich ganz interessant, wobei hier vorne leider nicht mit Schnellspannern ausgeliefert wird...bleibt aber XT.


----------



## robotik (20. November 2012)

Hat jemand einen Tip für ein XT-Scheibenbremsen Set ?

Über Preissuchmaschinen finde ich nur schwer Ergebnisse, da werden Modelle durcheinandergewürfelt und einzelne Bremsen aufgeführt (nur vorne oder nur hinten).


----------



## Nothing85 (20. November 2012)

Tag zusammen.
Bekomme die Tage einen neuen Freilauf fÃ¼r meine Deemax zugeschickt (zu GlÃ¼ck kostenlos) , da sich die Kassette in dem alten etwas verewigt hat und mir nicht bewusst war das man nicht von Werk aus eine Kassette mit Aluspider verbaut. 
Naja um den neuen Freilauf etwas zu schonen suche ich seit Tagen ein gutes Angebot fÃ¼r eine Sram PG990 oder Shimano XT Kassette 11-34/9Fach. Da gehen je die Preise weit auseinander von 49â¬ bis fast 100â¬ war alles dabei. Vielleicht gibt es auch gleich ein Set mit passender Kette? Da dachte ich an die Sram PC991 oder eine Shimano XT Kette.
Bin um jeglichen Hinweis/Link dankbar


----------



## bobons (20. November 2012)

Nothing85 schrieb:


> Tag zusammen.
> Bekomme die Tage einen neuen Freilauf für meine Deemax zugeschickt (zu Glück kostenlos) , da sich die Kassette in dem alten etwas verewigt hat und mir nicht bewusst war das man nicht von Werk aus eine Kassette mit Aluspider verbaut.
> Naja um den neuen Freilauf etwas zu schonen suche ich seit Tagen ein gutes Angebot für eine Sram PG990 oder Shimano XT Kassette 11-34/9Fach. Da gehen je die Preise weit auseinander von 49 bis fast 100 war alles dabei. Vielleicht gibt es auch gleich ein Set mit passender Kette? Da dachte ich an die Sram PC991 oder eine Shimano XT Kette.
> Bin um jeglichen Hinweis/Link dankbar



Billiger mit Spider wird es nicht: http://www.cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?manufacturers_id=13&products_id=6448
Bei RCZ gibt es auch immer wieder gute Angebote, einfach Newsletter abonieren. Zur Zeit gibt es -12 % auf das gesamte Sortiment mit dem Code RCZ12.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sven_Kiel (20. November 2012)

Nothing85 schrieb:


> Tag zusammen.
> Bekomme die Tage einen neuen Freilauf für meine Deemax zugeschickt (zu Glück kostenlos) , da sich die Kassette in dem alten etwas verewigt hat und mir nicht bewusst war das man nicht von Werk aus eine Kassette mit Aluspider verbaut.
> Naja um den neuen Freilauf etwas zu schonen suche ich seit Tagen ein gutes Angebot für eine Sram PG990 oder Shimano XT Kassette 11-34/9Fach. Da gehen je die Preise weit auseinander von 49 bis fast 100 war alles dabei. Vielleicht gibt es auch gleich ein Set mit passender Kette? Da dachte ich an die Sram PC991 oder eine Shimano XT Kette.
> Bin um jeglichen Hinweis/Link dankbar



http://www.bikeunit.de/fahrradteile...ssette-pg-990-11-34-zaehne-redwin/305295.html

http://www.bikeunit.de/fahrradteile...kette-power-chain-ii-pc-991-1-stk/319328.html

XT im Set
http://www.radsport-jeremies.com/Shimano-Kassette-XT-11-34-und-Kette-HG-93-Verschleissset


----------



## Nothing85 (20. November 2012)

Wow vielen Dank für die schnelle Antworten...

Das XT Set ist zur Zeit nicht lieferbar. Und so weit ich weiß ist bei SLX Kassette nur die größten drei Ritzel auf einem Aluspider sitzen. Korrigiert mich wenn ich falsch liege.


----------



## Xah88 (20. November 2012)

Hat jemand Tipps für eine gute Helm- oder Lenker-Beleuchtung ? Habe mir dieses Wochenende ein Speedbike für die Arbeit aufgebaut, komme aber oft erst im Dunkeln aus der Knechtschaft raus. Da gab es doch eine Zeit lang diese China-Lampen für 30-50 , die für einige floppten, andere der Bringer waren ?! Hat da jemand gute Tipps für eine günstige, aber helle Beleuchtung?


----------



## Sven_Kiel (20. November 2012)

Nothing85 schrieb:


> Wow vielen Dank für die schnelle Antworten...
> 
> Das XT Set ist zur Zeit nicht lieferbar. Und so weit ich weiß ist bei SLX Kassette nur die größten drei Ritzel auf einem Aluspider sitzen. Korrigiert mich wenn ich falsch liege.



XT ist ein bisschen leichter und netter zu Alufreiläufen. Ansonsten sind bei der XT die 6 grössten zusammen auf der Spider (6-3). Die SLX ist aufgeteilt in 3-3-3. Verschleiss ist in etwas identisch.
Ich bevorzuge übrigens die PG-950 bei meinem Stahlfreilauf (ansonsten XT). Bekommst Du für zb. für 31  zusammen mit einer Deorekette bei bike-components.
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p9068_PG-950-9-fach-Kassette-MTB-.html
http://www.bike-components.de/produ...a---Deore---Alivio-Kette-CN-HG53-9-fach-.html


----------



## rebirth (20. November 2012)

@Xah88: http://dx.com/p/mj-808e-ha-iii-cree-xm-lt60-3-mode-1000-lumen-led-bike-light-set-4x18650-57100 

Bin von der "bringer seite" =)


----------



## Alex-F (20. November 2012)

Meine hatte der Zoll sich geschnappt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (20. November 2012)

meiner erste auch. glaub hab nochma 12 euro zahlen müssen.


----------



## Puls220 (20. November 2012)

Hat jemand eine günstige Bezugsquelle für eine Mission Control DH (Druckstufe) Einheit für Rock Shox Lyrik?


----------



## bobons (20. November 2012)

Xah88 schrieb:


> Hat jemand Tipps für eine gute Helm- oder Lenker-Beleuchtung ? Habe mir dieses Wochenende ein Speedbike für die Arbeit aufgebaut, komme aber oft erst im Dunkeln aus der Knechtschaft raus. Da gab es doch eine Zeit lang diese China-Lampen für 30-50 , die für einige floppten, andere der Bringer waren ?! Hat da jemand gute Tipps für eine günstige, aber helle Beleuchtung?





rebirth schrieb:


> @Xah88: http://dx.com/p/mj-808e-ha-iii-cree-xm-lt60-3-mode-1000-lumen-led-bike-light-set-4x18650-57100
> 
> Bin von der "bringer seite" =)





Alex-F schrieb:


> Meine hatte der Zoll sich geschnappt.





rebirth schrieb:


> meiner erste auch. glaub hab nochma 12 euro zahlen müssen.



Dann doch lieber eine "alte" P7-LED und sicher aus D. Dieses Angebot sieht sehr interessant aus: http://www.ebay.de/itm/10W-LED-Fahr...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item3f1f3592f9
Ausserdem gibt es die MJ-Klone für 39,99 bei MeinPaket.de.


----------



## canyon.biker (20. November 2012)

Puls220 schrieb:


> Hat jemand eine günstige Bezugsquelle für eine Mission Control DH (Druckstufe) Einheit für Rock Shox Lyrik?


Das günstigste, was ich kenne 
http://www.gabelprofi.de/RockShox/E...ion-Control-DH-kein-Floodgate-2012-Lyrik.html


----------



## Nothing85 (20. November 2012)

bobons schrieb:


> Dann doch lieber eine "alte" P7-LED und sicher aus D. Dieses Angebot sieht sehr interessant aus: http://www.ebay.de/itm/10W-LED-Fahr...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item3f1f3592f9
> Ausserdem gibt es die MJ-Klone für 39,99 bei MeinPaket.de.



Hast du damit selbst schon Erfahrung gemacht bezüglich Halbarkeit und Leuchtkraft/dauer?


----------



## wallacexiv (20. November 2012)

Kennt einer einen guten und preiswerten Drehmomentschlüssel?


----------



## Xah88 (20. November 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> @_Xah88_: http://dx.com/p/mj-808e-ha-iii-cree-xm-lt60-3-mode-1000-lumen-led-bike-light-set-4x18650-57100
> 
> Bin von der "bringer seite" =)



Danke dir, aber die Zollsache macht mich etwas nachdenklich...



bobons schrieb:


> Dann doch lieber eine "alte" P7-LED und sicher aus D. Dieses Angebot sieht sehr interessant aus: http://www.ebay.de/itm/10W-LED-Fahr...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item3f1f3592f9
> Ausserdem gibt es die MJ-Klone für 39,99 bei MeinPaket.de.



Die Ebay-Lampe schaut sehr gut aus...ich nehms ins Auge, vielen Dank !!


----------



## bobons (21. November 2012)

Nothing85 schrieb:


> Hast du damit selbst schon Erfahrung gemacht bezüglich Halbarkeit und Leuchtkraft/dauer?



Ich habe eine billige Bike-Lampe mit der XM-L T6 (und diverse andere Taschenlampen mit P7 etc.), diese ist nach der ersten Ausfahrt hops gegangen: Die "Zugentlastung" sind die Lötstellen im Akkupack gewesen. Dann ist das Kabel 2 mal gebrochen...
Die Balancer-Lösung habe ich auch eingebaut - weil der Zoll das Ladegerät zerstört hat...

Deshalb würde ich jetzt immer lieber eine Lampe aus D bestellen - oder aus UK, da haben die Verramscher auch oft Lager, die dann zollfrei verschickt werden können.

Der Unterschied zwischen P7 und XM-L ist zwar vorhanden, aber m.M.n. nicht wirklich wichtig. In den meisten Fällen würde ich die "bessere" Lichtfarbe (oft leider grünlich statt blau bei der XM-L, manchmal fast neutral) der P7 bevorzugen.


----------



## Nothing85 (21. November 2012)

@wall... Welchen NM Bereich soll der Schlüssel den abdecken? Hätte noch den originalen von Canyon. Ansonsten haben die  von Würth einen guten Ruf.


----------



## LF-X (21. November 2012)

Suche eine Radhose für den Winter. Günstig und keine Tight. Scheint da nicht so viel zu geben. Oder im übelst oberen Preisbereich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xah88 (21. November 2012)

LF-X schrieb:


> Suche eine Radhose für den Winter. Günstig und keine Tight. Scheint da nicht so viel zu geben. Oder im übelst oberen Preisbereich.



Geht mir genauso...iwie muss man da roundabout 100 blechen, wenn sie schick sein soll (platzangst etc),....


----------



## bobons (21. November 2012)

Ist die dann auch warm? Oder einfach nur lang? Die Endura Singletrack sieht auch gut aus, aber warm wird die wohl nur mit langer Unterhose sein.
Von Gonso gibt es ein paar Hosen, die nicht ganz tight sind, aber anscheinend wintertauglich.


----------



## Alex-F (21. November 2012)

Guck mal hier einige Seiten zurück, Vaude Gravit.


----------



## othu (21. November 2012)

wallacexiv schrieb:


> Kennt einer einen guten und preiswerten Drehmomentschlüssel?



Heute im Schnäppchenthread gefunden:

http://www.bikes2race.de/fahrradwer...4-nm-fuer-knarre-1-4-bits/a-349/?ReferrerID=7


----------



## wallacexiv (21. November 2012)

Nothing85 schrieb:


> @wall... Welchen NM Bereich soll der Schlüssel den abdecken? Hätte noch den originalen von Canyon. Ansonsten haben die  von Würth einen guten Ruf.



Naja ich will einen Carbon Lenker montieren, später vllt mal eine Carbon Sattelstütze.

Der von Canyon sieht ja abenteuerlich aus, funktioniert der?



othu schrieb:


> Heute im Schnäppchenthread gefunden:
> 
> http://www.bikes2race.de/fahrradwer...4-nm-fuer-knarre-1-4-bits/a-349/?ReferrerID=7



Ja den hab ich selbst gepostet.


----------



## Nothing85 (21. November 2012)

Ich hab ihn noch nie benutzt. Aber er erfÃ¼llt auf jedenfall seinen Zweck. Kostet so 12,95â¬


----------



## Cam.man (21. November 2012)

LF-X schrieb:


> Suche eine Radhose für den Winter. Günstig und keine Tight. Scheint da nicht so viel zu geben. Oder im übelst oberen Preisbereich.



Hallo!

Benutze im Winter eine "normale" Trekkinghose, die ist bei mir auch lang genug, um nicht die Fußgelenke freilzulegen beim Trampeln. Wenn es wirklich massiv kalt ist, muss ich aber da noch eine Tight drunterziehen. Ist so ein Standardmodell von Globetrotter, hat 70 Euro gekostet.

Eine "echte" Fahrradhose für den Winter in bezahlbar ist echt nicht so leicht zu finden. Auch bei der Vaude Gravit muss man Glück haben, wenn man die für unter 100 Euro haben möchte


----------



## wallacexiv (21. November 2012)

Nothing85 schrieb:


> Ich hab ihn noch nie benutzt. Aber er erfüllt auf jedenfall seinen Zweck. Kostet so 12,95



Wo gibts den denn? Konnte im Canyon Shop nichts finden.


----------



## Nothing85 (21. November 2012)

Einmal anrufen und nachfragen  oder wir machen was per PN aus brauche ja mein nicht.

 oder hier grade gefunden Canyon Torque Wrench


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nollak (21. November 2012)

Suche günstigen LRS mit Schnellspanner und 6-Loch Aufnahme für CC/Tour. Kann auch gerne AM LRS sein wird meist eh etwas über den Einsatzzweck hinaus ran genommen.


----------



## shurikn (21. November 2012)

suche preiswerte Sram x9 trigger/shifter 2x9, keine matchmaker, am besten gleich mit Zug und Hülle.


----------



## wallacexiv (21. November 2012)

shurikn schrieb:


> suche preiswerte Sram x9 trigger/shifter 2x9, keine matchmaker, am besten gleich mit Zug und Hülle.



http://www.cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?products_id=12096


----------



## wallacexiv (21. November 2012)

nollak schrieb:


> Suche günstigen LRS mit Schnellspanner und 6-Loch Aufnahme für CC/Tour. Kann auch gerne AM LRS sein wird meist eh etwas über den Einsatzzweck hinaus ran genommen.



Schau mal hier: http://www.cnc-bike.de/index.php?cPath=320_133


----------



## shurikn (21. November 2012)

wallacexiv schrieb:


> http://www.cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?products_id=12096



leider 3x9, hab ich auch schon gefunden, trotzdem danke.

alternativ nehm ich auch nur nen günstigen 9fach...


----------



## wallacexiv (21. November 2012)

3 geht auch für 2. 

Hast du die oder wo anders welche gefunden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bobons (21. November 2012)

wallacexiv schrieb:


> 3 geht auch für 2.



Das unterschreibe ich.


----------



## TonySoprano (21. November 2012)

wallacexiv schrieb:


> 3 geht auch für 2.
> 
> Hast du die oder wo anders welche gefunden?



gibt es überhaupt 2fach only? wär mir neu ...


----------



## jts-nemo (22. November 2012)

ja, zb saint.
aber im allgemeinen stimmt es: 3-fach trigger und dann den umwerfer einfach zuknallen zum 3. gang.


----------



## Alex-F (22. November 2012)

bobons schrieb:


> Dann doch lieber eine "alte" P7-LED und sicher aus D. Dieses Angebot sieht sehr interessant aus: http://www.ebay.de/itm/10W-LED-Fahr...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item3f1f3592f9



Bietet hier außer mir noch wer drauf? Dann sollte man sich vielleicht abstimmen. Lohnt ja nicht wenn wir uns gegenseitig hoch bieten.


----------



## bobons (22. November 2012)

Alex-F schrieb:


> Bietet hier außer mir noch wer drauf? Dann sollte man sich vielleicht abstimmen. Lohnt ja nicht wenn wir uns gegenseitig hoch bieten.



Ich nicht. Hatte sie nur zufällig interessant gefunden.


----------



## Xah88 (22. November 2012)

Alex-F schrieb:


> Bietet hier außer mir noch wer drauf? Dann sollte man sich vielleicht abstimmen. Lohnt ja nicht wenn wir uns gegenseitig hoch bieten.



Ich wollte drauf bieten, ja...


----------



## fose (22. November 2012)

Alex-F schrieb:


> Bietet hier außer mir noch wer drauf? Dann sollte man sich vielleicht abstimmen. Lohnt ja nicht wenn wir uns gegenseitig hoch bieten.



Ich hab schon geboten...


----------



## maxpowers (22. November 2012)

Hallo,
suche guenstig O'Neil Sinner Knee in M, wenn moeglich schwarz weiss, danke vorab fuer die Hilfe


----------



## Nothing85 (22. November 2012)

Alex-F schrieb:


> Bietet hier außer mir noch wer drauf? Dann sollte man sich vielleicht abstimmen. Lohnt ja nicht wenn wir uns gegenseitig hoch bieten.



Hatte ihn angeschrieben weil ich ein paar Fragen hatte zur Qualli etc. kann dir das ja schicken wenn du möchtest oder hier veröffentlichen falls es mehrere interessiert.


----------



## tical2000 (22. November 2012)

Mich würde es interessieren. Kannst ja hier posten.
Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (22. November 2012)

nabend... suche nen Uvex Supersonic LX gunstiger als 99â¬


----------



## Bench (22. November 2012)

LF-X schrieb:


> Suche eine Radhose für den Winter. Günstig und keine Tight. Scheint da nicht so viel zu geben. Oder im übelst oberen Preisbereich.



such doch mal bei Engelbert&Strauss nach ner Arbeiterhose, da gibts sehr viel verschiedene, auch mit Windbreakereinsatz, atmungsaktiv und pipapapo. Billiger mit besserer Quali gibt es nichts als Engelbert&Strauss.


----------



## MTB-1988 (22. November 2012)

weiß nich ob's schon entdeckt wurde...

http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/t...tschein.html?gclid=CM2d57e547MCFUhZ3god_hQAjQ

*Gutschein-Code: AG105/8B35-PHEQ-6PPP* 

*Nur für kurze Zeit und in limitierter Stückzahl gültig! *


----------



## much175 (22. November 2012)

Hi,
suche gÃ¼nstige Shimano XT-Gruppe 3x10 und 180er Discs. Also Schaltung komplett und die Bremsen.
Das gÃ¼nstigste, was ich gesehen hab, gab es bei stadler fÃ¼r 600â¬
http://www.zweirad-stadler.com/shop...ppe-deore-xt-780-dreifach-schwarz.html,a21036

geht da noch was?

Danke fÃ¼r antworten


----------



## Puls220 (23. November 2012)

Das sollte besser gehen...

XT Bremsen gibts bei Rose fÃ¼r ~150 (ok, ohne Scheiben)

http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/shimano-scheibenbremse-deore-xt-br-m785---servo-wave--/aid:515727

XT Gruppe ohne Bremse gab's vor ein paar Monaten fÃ¼r ~300â¬, das beste was ich auf die Schnelle gefunden hab' 370â¬ bei ebay

http://compare.ebay.de/like/170883345185?var=lv&ltyp=AllFixedPriceItemTypes&var=sbar


----------



## Puls220 (23. November 2012)

Puls220 schrieb:


> Das sollte besser gehen...
> 
> XT Bremsen gibts bei Rose für ~150 (ok, ohne Scheiben)
> 
> ...



Komplett bei HS  für 569 allerdings mit Wartezeit

---

Ooops, wollte mich nicht selbst zitieren, sondern ändern...

XT Gruppe gibts bei ebay sogar für 340

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Shimano-XT-G...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item2325451ac4
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a5...dfire-10-fach-schwarz.html?lg=de&cr=EUR&cn=de


----------



## ogni (23. November 2012)

much175 schrieb:


> Hi,
> suche gÃ¼nstige Shimano XT-Gruppe 3x10 und 180er Discs. Also Schaltung komplett und die Bremsen.
> Das gÃ¼nstigste, was ich gesehen hab, gab es bei stadler fÃ¼r 600â¬
> http://www.zweirad-stadler.com/shop...ppe-deore-xt-780-dreifach-schwarz.html,a21036
> ...



http://www.berg-ab.de

549,- gÃ¼nstiger habe ich sie leider noch nicht gefunden, liege aber auch auf der Lauer  Leider nicht die gewÃ¼nschten 180er Rotoren...

LG


----------



## Fekl (23. November 2012)

Suche Muddy Mary Freeride 2,35er mit der Trailstarmischung für möglichst wenig Kohlen...hat da jmd was?


----------



## hypocrisy76 (23. November 2012)

Suche einen 
*Thule 922000 Thule Heckträger EuroWay G2 922*

bei Amazon 369 Euronen.


Hat den Träger wer günstiger gesehen?
Standort wäre Österreich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jammerlappen (23. November 2012)

Hatte ich bei Bike-Discount recht günstig im sale gesehen...


----------



## Sven_Kiel (23. November 2012)

nollak schrieb:


> Suche günstigen LRS mit Schnellspanner und 6-Loch Aufnahme für CC/Tour. Kann auch gerne AM LRS sein wird meist eh etwas über den Einsatzzweck hinaus ran genommen.



der hier:
http://www.bike-laedle.de/shop/de/B...-mit-Sram-X.9-Naben-8/9/10-fach-Gesamt-1940gr.

Direkt kontaktiert wurde er mir für 160 angeboten inkl. Versand.


----------



## MK_79 (23. November 2012)

Fekl schrieb:


> Suche Muddy Mary Freeride 2,35er mit der Trailstarmischung für möglichst wenig Kohlen...hat da jmd was?



Falls Dir PaceStar reicht:

http://www.rabe-bike.de/de/Zubehoer/Fahrradteile/Laufraeder-Bereifung


----------



## wallacexiv (24. November 2012)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> der hier:
> http://www.bike-laedle.de/shop/de/B...-mit-Sram-X.9-Naben-8/9/10-fach-Gesamt-1940gr.
> 
> Direkt kontaktiert wurde er mir für 160 angeboten inkl. Versand.



Der Link führt nur auf die Hauptseite. Welchen LRS meinst du?


----------



## Sven_Kiel (24. November 2012)

wallacexiv schrieb:


> Der Link führt nur auf die Hauptseite. Welchen LRS meinst du?



lässt sich blöderweise nicht verlinken...schau mal auf http://www.bike-laedle.de > bikeparts > Laufräder > Laufradsätze:
26" Spank Oozy Laufradsatz mit Sram X.9 Naben 8/9/10-fach Gesamt 1940gr.


----------



## wesone (25. November 2012)

Servus,

Suche einen günstigen neuen breiteren Lenker für meinen Freerider.

Länge 780 bis 800mm Rise minimal Kostenpunkt um die 30 Euro wäre nett.

Farbe nebensächlich. Ob neu oder gebraucht  ist mir egal.

hat jemand einen guten Tipp für mich ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maroon (26. November 2012)

Suche eine Forca 400 Sps Vario SattelstÃ¼tze in 27,2 bei Bike24 99,90â¬
Hatte ich vor ein Paar Tagen irgendwo schonmal fÃ¼r 89,90 geshen ????


----------



## rebirth (26. November 2012)

Hi, ich suche 

eine RS Lyrik (alles außer 2-Step Air) in Weiß mit tapered schaft, gern auch gebraucht aber nicht älter als 2011.

einen Cane Creek Double Barrel Coil oder Air in 215/63

einen Syntace Superforce oder Megaforce 2 mit 31,8er Lenkerklemmung und nicht länger als 40mm

=)


----------



## hnx (27. November 2012)

Hat wer Shimano SH AM 41 für unter 80 gesehen in letzter Zeit?


----------



## R.C. (27. November 2012)

hnx schrieb:


> Hat wer Shimano SH AM 41 für unter 80 gesehen in letzter Zeit?



72 EUR: http://www.merlincycles.com/bike-sh...shimano-am41-flat-sole-shoes-black-white.html


----------



## Pusteblume911 (27. November 2012)

Hi Ich bin auf der Suche nach einer:

FOX Talas 36 - 160mm

Das günstigste was Ich bisher gefunden habe war die Werkstadtware von Bikeunit:
http://www.bikeunit.de/fahrradteile/federgabeln/votec-fox-f-36-160-tales/318485.html

Gibt es da noch etwas günstigeres? VG Christian


----------



## tozzi (27. November 2012)

Hallo,

suche Sram-Trigger X0 3x9 unter 100 .

Grüße


----------



## rebirth (27. November 2012)

Pusteblume ich hätt ne 2012er in weiß, bei interesse pn


----------



## krysheri (27. November 2012)

Pusteblume911 schrieb:


> Hi Ich bin auf der Suche nach einer:
> 
> FOX Talas 36 - 160mm
> 
> ...


Ich habe hier noch ein 10% Geburtstagsgutschein übrig für Bikeunit, wäre also ca. 70 weniger. Wenn du den willst, meld dich per PN.


----------



## toastet (27. November 2012)

Wer kennt den nen Shop der verschiedene Größen von Kugellagern für den Winterwechsel im Hinterbau verkauft zum vernünftigen Kurs?


----------



## Sven_Kiel (27. November 2012)

maroon schrieb:


> Suche eine Forca 400 Sps Vario Sattelstütze in 27,2 bei Bike24 99,90
> Hatte ich vor ein Paar Tagen irgendwo schonmal für 89,90 geshen ????



hier baugleich für 86.50:
http://www.rczbikeshop.com/german/ice-telescopic-seatpost-ice-lift-30-9x400mm-black-red.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## othu (27. November 2012)

toastet schrieb:


> Wer kennt den nen Shop der verschiedene Größen von Kugellagern für den Winterwechsel im Hinterbau verkauft zum vernünftigen Kurs?




Ich bestelle immer bei

http://www.dswaelzlager.de/
und
http://www.kugellager-direkt.de/


und bevor die nächste Frage kommt, Werkzeug zum Lager ein- und auspressen gibt es hier:

Superstar Components

Superstar Components

Rapid Racer Products UND die passenden Einsätze


----------



## njoerd (27. November 2012)

Danke! das interessiert mich auch gerade


----------



## jammerlappen (27. November 2012)

In dem Zusammenhang: Kann man nich die ausgedrückten Lager zum Einpressen neuer Lager verwenden?

Gruß


----------



## othu (27. November 2012)

Kann man machen, genauso wie einen Satz Stecknüsse z.b.
Die verlinkten Werkzeuge sind aber teils einfacher zu nutzen, weil es eine innere Führung beim Einpressen gibt und es sich nicht so leicht verkantet.


----------



## toastet (27. November 2012)

othu schrieb:


> Ich bestelle immer bei
> 
> http://www.dswaelzlager.de/
> und
> ...



Super, danke. Die alten sind schon problemlos raus mit ner langen Schraube und ner passenden Stecknuss zum überstülpen


----------



## Surfjunk (27. November 2012)

Ich suche einen 

Easton - Havoc DH/FR Carbon Lenker in 750mm. 

Bestellt hatte ich denn schon mal bei Bike Mailorder. 
Das ist jetzt 6 Wochen her und nun ist der Liefertermin bis Ende Januar 2013 verschoben worden 

Es muss nicht das Mega-Schnäppchen sein aber er sollte lieferbar sein. 
Bei den üblichen Verdächtigen steht überall Liefertermin nicht bekannt usw.


----------



## mikefize (27. November 2012)

Kann mir jemand sagen, wo ich günstig Bremsleitungen für Shimano Bremsen herbekomme? Am Liebsten ohne Fittings bzw. die Fittings extra - bräuchte die etwas exotische Kombi aus Banjo für alte Sättel und Fittings für neue Bremshebel...


----------



## bubi_00 (27. November 2012)

Ich suche ne komplette Zee Gruppe...alles was dazugehört  Gibts da was? Zumindest die Bremse war ja schon 1-2 mal


----------



## erkan1984 (27. November 2012)

mikefize schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen, wo ich günstig Bremsleitungen für Shimano Bremsen herbekomme? Am Liebsten ohne Fittings bzw. die Fittings extra - bräuchte die etwas exotische Kombi aus Banjo für alte Sättel und Fittings für neue Bremshebel...



http://superstar.tibolts.co.uk/index.php?cPath=68


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Basti1986 (28. November 2012)

Servus,

gibt es fÃ¼r H&S Bike Discount auch Gutscheincodes? Oder hat jemand gerade einen guten Fully Rahmen fÃ¼r unter 500 â¬ gefunden?

Danke schon mal
grÃ¼Ãe
Basti


----------



## Alex-F (28. November 2012)

Guck mal im all Mountain / enduro thread. Da war ein link zu eBay bzgl xtension Rahmen für ~500


----------



## Sven_Kiel (28. November 2012)

Suche lange Lycrahose mit Trägern in L/XL...günstig und mit oder ohne Einsatz...

Danke und Gruß
Sven


----------



## bobons (28. November 2012)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> Suche lange Lycrahose mit Trägern in L/XL...günstig und mit oder ohne Einsatz...
> 
> Danke und Gruß
> Sven



Ist zwar wegen dem Ausverkauf schon gut abgegrast, aber vielleicht findest Du ja noch etwas:

http://www.bike-o-mania.de/l30320/Radhosen/Herren/#
Ich habe mir eine Bontrager ohne Polster bestellt, mal schauen ob sie passt und warm genug hält bei -5 bis -10 °C.
Bei Amazon gibt es auch Gonso-Hosen immer recht günstig, die teilweise laut Reviews bis -10 °C: http://www.amazon.de/Gonso-Thermo-R...PIFS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1354106613&sr=8-1


----------



## Sven_Kiel (28. November 2012)

Danke bobons....L/XL ist leider bei o-mania schon weg. Amazon hatte ich auch schon im Blick aber ich wollte eigentlich mal was anderes als Gonso ...meine jetige löst sich gerade in ihre Bestandteile auf.

Hab parallel geguckt und es wird wohl eine Decathlon:
http://www.decathlon.de/C-369598-radhosen

Gruß


----------



## Asha'man (29. November 2012)

Weiss jemand zufällig, wo es:

1. Dainese Protektorenjacken
2. Hope Trial Mini VR 160mm mit normaler Bremsleitung

günstig zu kaufen gibt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jts-nemo (29. November 2012)

Ich suche eine kleine Pumpe für unterwegs, die französisches und Autoventil unterstützt. Ich kenne mich da nicht aus, hat jemand gute Vorschlage für schmales Geld?


----------



## Pitchshifter (30. November 2012)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Ich suche einen
> 
> Easton - Havoc DH/FR Carbon Lenker in 750mm.
> 
> ...




http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/77084-easton-2012-easton-havoc-carbon-lenker-neu-orig-verpackt


----------



## Pitchshifter (30. November 2012)

Suche - *DT Swiss Competition* Speichen - 2.0/1.8 - schwarz
Längen: 260, 261, 262 mm

unter 50 Cent/Stk.

Danke!


----------



## Felger (30. November 2012)

.


----------



## Surfjunk (30. November 2012)

Pitchshifter schrieb:


> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/77084-easton-2012-easton-havoc-carbon-lenker-neu-orig-verpackt



Danke 

Kommt heute schon an.


----------



## Lock3 (30. November 2012)

jts-nemo schrieb:


> Ich suche eine kleine Pumpe für unterwegs, die französisches und Autoventil unterstützt. Ich kenne mich da nicht aus, hat jemand gute Vorschlage für schmales Geld?



bin mit meinen (4 Stück) sehrsehr zufrieden und das schon echt lange 

http://www.lezyne.com/products/hand-pumps#Hand pumps Category3


----------



## Sven_Kiel (30. November 2012)

toutong schrieb:


> der heißeste 127,39  I9300 Android4.0 OS Smart Phone: http://brzu.net/03ds2



SPAM gemeldet.


----------



## bobons (30. November 2012)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> Danke bobons....L/XL ist leider bei o-mania schon weg. Amazon hatte ich auch schon im Blick aber ich wollte eigentlich mal was anderes als Gonso ...meine jetige löst sich gerade in ihre Bestandteile auf.
> 
> Hab parallel geguckt und es wird wohl eine Decathlon:
> http://www.decathlon.de/C-369598-radhosen
> ...



Kannst Du mir vielleicht Feedback zur Decathlon-Hose geben, und welche es genau war? Vor allem ob sie winddicht und warm ist (bei -10 bis 5 °C) würde mich interessieren.
Die bestellte Bontrager Thermal Tight  ist sinnlos - sie ist weder warm (drinnen getestet, da gehe ich mit Thermohosen nach 10 Min. ein 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





) noch winddicht. 



			
				Bontrager-Seite schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn es draußen kalt, aber nicht besonders windig ist, ist die Thermo-Trägerhose Race die optimale Wahl für den Ganzjahres-Radfahrer....


Eine nicht winddichte Fahrradhose? Die sind wohl noch nie auf dem Fahrrad gesessen...

Irgendwie führt die Thermo-Hosensuche immer wieder zur Pearl Izumi AmFIB Tight.



LF-X schrieb:


> Suche eine Radhose für den Winter. Günstig und keine Tight. Scheint da nicht so viel zu geben. Oder im übelst oberen Preisbereich.



Gerade bei CRC entdeckt: http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=90744
Beschreibung: http://www.polaris-apparel.co.uk/product/am-1000-repel

Damit und mit einer dünnen Tights/langer Unterhose ist man preislich und temperaturtechnisch sehr flexibel. Lange, taugliche Funktionsunterhosen gibt es zur Zeit bei den Discounter-Skikleidungs-Angeboten.


----------



## ernmar (30. November 2012)

Hallo,

bin auf der Suche nach einen Shimano Zee Ice Tech Bremsenset (mit Ice Tech Belägen und Scheiben).

Das günstigste Angbeot was ich gefunden habe sind 324,90. Hat das jemand für weniger gesehen?


----------



## Sven_Kiel (30. November 2012)

bobons schrieb:


> Kannst Du mir vielleicht Feedback zur Decathlon-Hose geben, und welche es genau war? Vor allem ob sie winddicht und warm ist (bei -10 bis 5 °C) würde mich interessieren.
> Die bestellte Bontrager Thermal Tight  ist sinnlos - sie ist weder warm (drinnen getestet, da gehe ich mit Thermohosen nach 10 Min. ein
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry, ich hab mir die Decathlon doch nicht geholt sondern im Angebot eine Gonso für 25...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wallacexiv (30. November 2012)

Wo bekommt man denn eine schwarze lieferbare BR-M785 im Set her? Die bei ROSE sind ja ohne Kühlrippen an den Belägen und permanent nicht lieferbar.


----------



## krysheri (30. November 2012)

Ich suche lange *warme* Hose bzw. Unterhose fÃ¼r die Minusgrade. 
Gibst da was fÃ¼r weniger als 70â¬?


----------



## Puls220 (2. Dezember 2012)

Heute bei Hibike: Warme Hose fÃ¼r 25â¬

http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...inal-Ex-Deflect-Tight-black-Winter-09-10.html


----------



## Orwell (2. Dezember 2012)

wallacexiv schrieb:


> Wo bekommt man denn eine schwarze lieferbare BR-M785 im Set her? Die bei ROSE sind ja ohne Kühlrippen an den Belägen und permanent nicht lieferbar.



Hier? http://www.tnc-hamburg.com/TNC-Shop...M785-Bremse-ohne-Scheiben-schwarz--20100.html


----------



## bobons (2. Dezember 2012)

Nochmal etwas für die warme Hosen-Sucher, leider nur in XL, dafür sehr günstig (sonst 160 Euro): Pearl Izumi AmFib Bib Tight Winterhose mit Träger 09 Angebot.
Laut Foren halten diese von -12 - +6 °C warm.


----------



## bobons (2. Dezember 2012)

Nochmal etwas für die warme Hosen-Sucher, leider nur in XL, dafür sehr günstig (sonst 160 Euro): Pearl Izumi AmFib Bib Tight Winterhose mit Träger 2009 für 59,90.
Laut Foren halten diese von -12 - +6 °C warm.

EDIT: Der Shop ist down...vor 2 Minuten ging es noch.


----------



## wallacexiv (2. Dezember 2012)

Orwell schrieb:


> Hier? http://www.tnc-hamburg.com/TNC-Shop...M785-Bremse-ohne-Scheiben-schwarz--20100.html



Ja hab ich auch schon gesehen, sind aber auch gleich 35 Euro mehr.


----------



## osbow (2. Dezember 2012)

Shimano XTR 10-fach Kurbel FC-M980 für 378,90 Euro. Jemand irgendwo günstiger gesehen?


----------



## austriacarp (2. Dezember 2012)

Hier für 345 gab es vorige Woche noch für 299
http://www.cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?products_id=12382


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (2. Dezember 2012)

.


----------



## osbow (2. Dezember 2012)

austriacarp schrieb:


> Hier für 345 gab es vorige Woche noch für 299
> http://www.cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?products_id=12382



Sorry, suche die Zweifach-Variante. 38-26, 175mm.


----------



## Berrrnd (2. Dezember 2012)

.


----------



## camaroracer (2. Dezember 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> dann solltest du auch danach fragen.
> 
> 980 ist 3fach
> 985 ist 2fach


 
Nö . . . .  Er sucht schon richtig  ;-) 

XTR M980 ist 3-fach und 2-fach mit 26-38 Trail Serie

XTR M985 ist 2-fach mit 28-40 , 30-42 und 30-44 Race Serie
(mit anderer Kettenlinie als 2-fach 26-38)


----------



## osbow (2. Dezember 2012)

Rischtisch.


----------



## Berrrnd (2. Dezember 2012)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## goofy84 (2. Dezember 2012)

Suche: Formula R1 Racing VR und HR günstig, hat jemand einen Tipp für mich


----------



## freetourer (2. Dezember 2012)

Der Forums-sheriff himself sollte sich wirklich mal geirrt haben?

DUW


----------



## LF-X (3. Dezember 2012)

Hab mir jetzt diese Hose bestellt: http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=82241


----------



## beetle (3. Dezember 2012)

Wo gibt es denn eine günstige Lyrik, Tapered RC2DH ohne 2step U-Turn oä.


----------



## maroon (3. Dezember 2012)

Danke für den Tip . 
Hat jemand einen Gutschein Code für RCZ Bikeshop


----------



## Alex-F (3. Dezember 2012)

Nochmal: suche X9 Type 2 10fach medium Cage.

Gibts das günstiger als Bike-Discount 79,90?


----------



## joah (4. Dezember 2012)

Suche Suunto Ambit HR in schwarz, gÃ¼nstigstes Angebot liegt derzeit bei 404â¬


----------



## Jierdan (4. Dezember 2012)

Kriegt man in D noch irgendwo ein neues Santa Cruz Heckler her?


----------



## bobons (4. Dezember 2012)

Jierdan schrieb:


> Kriegt man in D noch irgendwo ein neues Santa Cruz Heckler her?



Mit 2 Wochen Lieferzeit: bei Hibike.


----------



## Jierdan (4. Dezember 2012)

merci!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## suoixon (4. Dezember 2012)

Suche Garmin Edge 800, Bundle oder GerÃ¤t alleine.
Bei Rabe-Bike ist es zwar momentan im Angebot, allerdings mit 399â¬ Mindestbestellwert...:kotz:


----------



## tomatch (4. Dezember 2012)

359,95 hier http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k636/a38453/edge-800-bundle-blau-schwarz.html


----------



## MasterJD (4. Dezember 2012)

geht noch günstiger:

http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...dge-800-GPS-Fahrradcomputer-weiß-schwarz.html


----------



## suoixon (4. Dezember 2012)

Und wo genau ist hibike nun günstiger?


----------



## MasterJD (4. Dezember 2012)

achso hab nicht gesehn dass das ander ein bundle ist...


----------



## Tria (4. Dezember 2012)

Jierdan schrieb:


> Kriegt man in D noch irgendwo ein neues Santa Cruz Heckler her?



http://www.berg-ab.de/shop/product_info.php?cPath=24_33&products_id=4246


----------



## bobons (5. Dezember 2012)

beetle schrieb:


> Wo gibt es denn eine günstige Lyrik, Tapered RC2DH ohne 2step U-Turn oä.



Heute als Adventsschnäppchen: http://www.bike-components.de/produ...ir-Federgabel-Modell-2013-.html#xtatc=INT-20-


----------



## erkan1984 (5. Dezember 2012)

hi, gibt es im moment was von jehle, also Prozente, oder GS für eine Produktbewertung oder so...


----------



## itchyp (5. Dezember 2012)

weis irgendwer woher ich möglichst günstig einen carbon lenker in >720mm her bekomme? Maximal 60 , gibts sowas? CRC hat grad meinen Auftrag für einen Ragley Wiser Carbon für 57  gecancelt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## goofy84 (5. Dezember 2012)

gut und gÃ¼nstig mtzoom, aber 60 â¬ ?


----------



## wallacexiv (5. Dezember 2012)

FÃ¼r 60 â¬ wirst du nicht viel GlÃ¼ck haben. Der Lenker, gerade bei Carbon, ist ein Teil wo man nicht unbedingt sparen sollte. WÃ¼rde auch MT Zoom oder Crankbrothers empfehlen.


----------



## itchyp (5. Dezember 2012)

und wo gibts den. Habe weder in einer Preissuchmaschine noch bei ebay was gefunden


----------



## Berrrnd (5. Dezember 2012)

.


----------



## wallacexiv (5. Dezember 2012)

http://www.xcracer.com/shop/viewproduct.php?productid=263


----------



## MasterJD (5. Dezember 2012)

gibt es gerade irgendwo die Garmin TOPO Deutschland Pro 2012 (gesamt oder Süd) besonders günstig? habe nur die süd für 85 entdeckt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beetle (5. Dezember 2012)

bobons schrieb:


> Heute als Adventsschnäppchen: http://www.bike-components.de/produ...ir-Federgabel-Modell-2013-.html#xtatc=INT-20-



Danke! Gekauft!


----------



## beetle (5. Dezember 2012)

MasterJD schrieb:


> gibt es gerade irgendwo die Garmin TOPO Deutschland Pro 2012 (gesamt oder Süd) besonders günstig? habe nur die süd für 85 entdeckt...



OSM gibts um sonst. Wozu Geld ausgeben?


----------



## MasterJD (5. Dezember 2012)

Finde die TOPO besser in der Darstellung. Ist natürlich die Frage ob das den Preis wert ist...


----------



## austriacarp (5. Dezember 2012)

MasterJD schrieb:


> gibt es gerade irgendwo die Garmin TOPO Deutschland Pro 2012 (gesamt oder Süd) besonders günstig? habe nur die süd für 85 entdeckt...


 Bei Use Next näheres per PN


----------



## TomTom71 (6. Dezember 2012)

Hallo,

ich suche eine Magura Marta SL Magnesium.

In Rot - Weiss als Set für vorne und hinten. Dar auch ohne Scheiben sein.

So um 250???

Weiss da jemand etwas?

LG
Tom


----------



## Sven_Kiel (6. Dezember 2012)

Ich wollte mir das Garmin Oregon 450 bei Amazon für 199 kaufen und habs verschwitzt. Weiss noch jemand einen günstigen Preis mit link?


----------



## rebirth (6. Dezember 2012)

Passt zwar garnicht, aber hat jemand nen schnapper für ne 
Senseo Latte Select? Hab den Amazon "Deal" leider verpasst.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (6. Dezember 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> Passt zwar garnicht, aber hat jemand nen schnapper für ne
> Senseo Latte Select? Hab den Amazon "Deal" leider verpasst.



119...allerdings refurbished/Vorführartikel mit Garantie:
http://www.cyberport.de/haushalt/vo...padautomat-titan-silb--gebrauchtartikel-.html


----------



## wallacexiv (6. Dezember 2012)

Ich habe keine Motivation mehr. Kann man die irgendwo kaufen? Ebay?


----------



## NaitsirhC (6. Dezember 2012)

erkan1984 schrieb:


> hi, gibt es im moment was von jehle, also Prozente, oder GS für eine Produktbewertung oder so...



Nur Heute:


Kamelle schrieb:


> Bei Jehlebikes einen 100  Einkaufsschein für 60  nur HEUTE
> 
> 
> http://www.jehlebikes.de/jehlebikes-de-geschenkkarte-gutschein-coupon-rabatt-100euro.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FrozenSmoke (6. Dezember 2012)

Ich suche im Moment mehrere lilane Parts, werde aber immer in zu teuren Gebieten fündig 
Gesucht sind Pedale, Steuersatz (nicht integriert, normal 1 1/8 ) und ganz wichtig einen lilanen Flatbar mit circa. 60 cm.
Finde nur den von Sixpack und der kostet 55  und ich müsste das meiste auch noch abschneiden..
hatte mir so 20 euro für Lenker und so 15-20 für den Steuersatz.
Gerne auch gebrauchte Sachen in der Bucht oder per PN.
Wieso produziert niemand einen lilanen Flatbar?


----------



## njoerd (6. Dezember 2012)

gebrauchte lila sixpack icon?


----------



## Darkwing Duck (6. Dezember 2012)

Superstar hat verschiedene Lenker in lila für 28 GBP. Einen passenden Steuersatz haben die eigentlich auch, allerdings ist der wohl in lila ausverkauft.


----------



## LF-X (6. Dezember 2012)

Steuersatz http://www.ebay.de/itm/Eco-Scooters...70043606498&hash=item5d34e4d730#ht_5806wt_922


----------



## FrozenSmoke (7. Dezember 2012)

Der Flatland von Superstar ist klasse danke für den Tipp, kannte die Marke garnicht!
Der Steuersatz ist leider nichts wegen den 37 euro Versand 
ansonsten wäre es das wohl voll gewesen 
Danke für die Hilfe bis jetzt


----------



## LF-X (7. Dezember 2012)

Ooops. Gar nicht auf den Versand geschaut.


----------



## Nothing85 (7. Dezember 2012)

Es gibt auch ein Lila Lenker von 3TTT allerdings sicher nicht deine Klemmung (25,4mm) und leider auch 3cm zu kurz. Habe den auch allerdings für mein ss-Bike. Bei Interesse musste mal bei e*** gucken


----------



## wallacexiv (7. Dezember 2012)

such mal im bikemarkt nach "lila", vllt findest du da was.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (7. Dezember 2012)

bobons schrieb:


> Nochmal etwas für die warme Hosen-Sucher, leider nur in XL, dafür sehr günstig (sonst 160 Euro): Pearl Izumi AmFib Bib Tight Winterhose mit Träger 2009 für 59,90.
> Laut Foren halten diese von -12 - +6 °C warm.
> 
> EDIT: Der Shop ist down...vor 2 Minuten ging es noch.



Die Decathlon wars nicht, die Gonso sass nicht und ging zurück, die Pearl Izumi ist mir wohl zu gross. 
Nun habe ich mir im Tagesangebot die GORE Countdown Thermo Bibtights+ bestellt....gibts für 90 statt für 130...
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k968/a87854/countdown-thermo-bibtights-schwarz.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CrEeK99 (9. Dezember 2012)

Suche SLX oder XT Scheibenbremse, aktuelles Modell, vo+hi. Jemand eine Idee?


----------



## Berrrnd (9. Dezember 2012)

.


----------



## chem (9. Dezember 2012)

Ich suche ein paar normale Winterschuhe, weitestgehend wasserdicht und zu einem vernünftigen Preis.


----------



## LF-X (9. Dezember 2012)

Was verstehst du unter normal? Radschuh? Oder was zum so herumlaufen?


----------



## tozzi (9. Dezember 2012)

chem schrieb:


> Ich suche ein paar normale Winterschuhe, weitestgehend wasserdicht und zu einem vernünftigen Preis.



Hallo, 

Bikemax verkauft im Moment SPD-MTB-Winterschuhe (Hausmarke Bicycles) für 39,90  statt 109,90  vor Ort in den Filialen.

Grüße


----------



## chem (10. Dezember 2012)

Danke für die Antworten, mit normal meine ich zum herumlaufen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tozzi (11. Dezember 2012)

chem schrieb:


> Danke für die Antworten, mit normal meine ich zum herumlaufen



Hallo,

dann eben bei C+A ...

Grüße


----------



## bobons (11. Dezember 2012)

chem schrieb:


> Ich suche ein paar normale Winterschuhe, weitestgehend wasserdicht und zu einem vernünftigen Preis.



Bei diesem Shop gibt es gerade gut reduzierte Artikel, schau mal in den Outlet: http://www.mysportbrands.de/winter-special-herren-schuhe/#sortpricedesc.

Zum Biken empfehlen sich Schuhe mit Vibram-Sohle, "alles" andere ist bei Pin-Flatpedals recht schnell durch.


----------



## Nothing85 (11. Dezember 2012)

Da muss man sich ja erst anmelden um überhaupt erstmal zu sehen was die haben...find ich doof und mach ich aus prinzip nicht.


----------



## Catsoft (11. Dezember 2012)

Moin!

Suche Mavic Drift in 7,5(!). Wo gibt´s die günstig?

Robert


----------



## Kreuzrad (11. Dezember 2012)

Hat zufälligerweise jemand ein schönes Angebot für SLX/XT 2012/13 Scheibenbremsen (Vr+Hr)? Nur die Bremsen, keine Scheiben. Neu oder gebraucht ist egal.


----------



## Berrrnd (12. Dezember 2012)

.


----------



## bobons (12. Dezember 2012)

Kreuzrad schrieb:


> Hat zufälligerweise jemand ein schönes Angebot für SLX/XT 2012/13 Scheibenbremsen (Vr+Hr)? Nur die Bremsen, keine Scheiben. Neu oder gebraucht ist egal.



XT: http://www.rczbikeshop.com/german/mtb1/bremsen/scheibenbremsen.html?manufacturer=55

Ich weiss nicht ob es gerade einen Gutscheincode für Shimano-Artikel gibt, probier mal RCZRSH.


----------



## heusch (12. Dezember 2012)

Suche ein gebrauchtes (altes) MTB - Hardtail für einem Kumpel.

Ausstattung: einfache Federgabel - SLX / XT Komponenten
Preis: Es soll eigentlich nichts kosten 

Im Bikemarkt habe ich schon geschaut. Gibt es noch andere Tipps?

DANKE!


----------



## rebirth (12. Dezember 2012)

ebay kleinanzeigen vielleicht.


----------



## njoerd (12. Dezember 2012)

Suchen ein Doppelbrückengabelschnäppchen, bevorzugt wird RS Boxxer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Surfjunk (12. Dezember 2012)

njoerd schrieb:


> Suchen ein Doppelbrückengabelschnäppchen, bevorzugt wird RS Boxxer



die würde ich auch suchen...


----------



## jammerlappen (12. Dezember 2012)

Fürs Enduro?


----------



## Surfjunk (12. Dezember 2012)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Fürs Enduro?



Da ich ja dieses Jahr lieb war bekomme ich einen S-Works Enduro Frame zu X-Mas. 

So bleibt ja der alte über. 
Mir schwebt da so was wie ein Light DH/Freerider vor. 
Fette Gabel, Fette Schlappen, Fetter Lenker, Angelset um auf 64 zu kommen, ein Kettenblatt, nen R2C oder ein DHX und alles das was sonst noch unsinnig ist an einem Enduro Frame


----------



## njoerd (12. Dezember 2012)

vergiss diesen Gedanken!


----------



## jammerlappen (12. Dezember 2012)

Hört sich für mich n bischen nach tripleeight im Stereo an - kann man machen, muss man aber nich


----------



## Surfjunk (12. Dezember 2012)

Ist ja auch nur ein Schwachsinns Projekt. 

Einen Sinn sehe ich darin auch nicht


----------



## osbow (12. Dezember 2012)

Suche aktuell einen günstigen Satz Fat Albert in 2.4 V/R. Alternativ auch MountainKing in 2.4 und mit der Black Chili Compound Mischung.


----------



## wallacexiv (12. Dezember 2012)

Suche günstige Goggles (Auf was muss man da achten? Doppelverlasung? Anti fog?) und Handschuhe für zweistellige Minusgrade.


----------



## wallacexiv (13. Dezember 2012)

njoerd schrieb:


> Suchen ein Doppelbrückengabelschnäppchen, bevorzugt wird RS Boxxer



http://www.bike-mailorder.de/Bike-T...dium=banner&utm_campaign=rockshox_boxxer-r2c2

http://www.mountainbikes.net/mtbikes/produktlistek.cfm?ctry=1&za=1&lc=1&curcd=1&cid=121210062938&katid=43

[ame="http://www.amazon.de/dp/B005543X3C/ref=asc_df_B005543X3C10992509?smid=A3JWKAKR8XB7XF&tag=googledeprodu-21&linkCode=asn&creative=22494&creativeASIN=B005543X3C"]http://www.amazon.de/dp/B005543X3C/ref=asc_df_B005543X3C10992509?smid=A3JWKAKR8XB7XF&tag=googledeprodu-21&linkCode=asn&creative=22494&creativeASIN=B005543X3C[/ame]


http://www.bike-mailorder.de/Bike-Teile/Gabel/Federgabel/Domain-RC-200mm-Dual-Crown-Doppelbruecken-Coil-Federgabel-26-Zoll-2013-schwarz.html?utm_source=googleshopping&utm_medium=preis&utm_campaign=feed&belboon=0003000003010246df003e98,2541961,at100910_a109642_m4_p1174_swinsoftware

http://www.cycle-aix.de/RockShox-BoXXer-RC-Coil-200-MaxleDH-MotionControl-IS-11-8-black


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailsurf75 (13. Dezember 2012)

Suche günstigen Carbonlenker, Breite ab 75 cm und schön leicht.... Freu mich auf Eure Tips!


----------



## wallacexiv (13. Dezember 2012)

Reverse Carbon Riser!


----------



## dino246gt (13. Dezember 2012)

Bin auf der Suche nach 9fach XT Kettenblättern für die Shimano 770er Serie, am besten alle drei im Set.
Gibt es scheinbar nirgendwo mehr im Angebot, über all nur noch 10fach zu finden.


----------



## rebirth (13. Dezember 2012)

Ist das nicht egal?


----------



## dino246gt (13. Dezember 2012)

Es soll wohl auch 10fach funktionieren, aber die sind unterschiedlich. Da will ich auch kein Risiko mit Kettenrissen eingehen, zudem wird es beim Verschleiß einen Unterschied geben.


----------



## rebirth (13. Dezember 2012)

ich fahr schon ewig und drei tage ne 10X kurbel, rest ist 9X. Funktioniert problemlos. Und... Ich fahr ne 9X Shimano Kette, ne Connex war "zu dick" und hat ein wenig eher geschliffen im "falschen" gang.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## B.Scheuert (13. Dezember 2012)

Suche ein gÃ¼nstiges EntlÃ¼ftungskit (mÃ¶glichst Universal, sonst fÃ¼r Avid). Es gab hier im IBC mal einen User, der das fÃ¼r ca.10-15â¬ angeboten hat. Ich finde allerdings im Bikemarkt keine entsprechende Anzeige mehr. WeiÃ hier noch jemand, wer das war oder kennt ihr Ã¤hnlich gÃ¼nstige Alternative zu den Original Kits um 30â¬? 
Das gÃ¼nstigste, was ich gefunden habe, ist diese Seite, auf der Sets fÃ¼r alle gÃ¤ngigen Hersteller fÃ¼r 7-15GBP (+3GBP Versand nach Deutschland) gibt.


----------



## Darkwing Duck (13. Dezember 2012)

Der User hieß racegod79, falls dir das weiterhilft.


----------



## B.Scheuert (14. Dezember 2012)

Edit: Ja, Danke!
Der verkauft scheinbar nichtmehr über den Bikemarkt, sondern hier und ist günstiger als mein Link von weiter oben.


----------



## rebirth (14. Dezember 2012)

kauf dir den nachbau und ärger dich, wie ich, zu tode mit dem schrott und kauf dir dann auch das original...


----------



## Alex-F (14. Dezember 2012)

Wollte mir das Trickstuff Set holen, geht für alle Hersteller Typen. Vielleicht ist das eine Alternative.


----------



## toastet (14. Dezember 2012)

Tipps fürn günstigen neuen Lenker
31,8er Klemmung
mindestens 730mm breit
Rise mindestens 25 mm, lieber mehr
Farbe vorzugugsweise schwarz, was anderes anschauen würde ich aber auch

Preis halt so günstig wie man sowas bekommt. Für meinen Deity Dirty Thirty hab ich so 35 bezahlt, so 30 oder 28 wär natürlich schön für was vergleichbares, wenns schön ist zahl ich aber auch wieder 35-45 euro 

Danke!


----------



## Lucky-Luke-03 (15. Dezember 2012)

Ich suche Funktionshirts zum selber bedrucken. Am liebsten t-Shirt styl. Also keine Biketrikots mit Reißverschluss und Taschen.
Aber atmungsaktiv und vernünftige Qualität


----------



## austriacarp (15. Dezember 2012)

Vielleicht kannst du ja mit diesen was anfangen sind recht günstig atmungsaktiv  und bedruckbar
http://www.ebay.at/itm/STANNO-44610...E_Herren_Unterwäsche&var=&hash=item231f2120ac


----------



## wallacexiv (16. Dezember 2012)

wo bekommt man den günstig ein paar schellen für sram x9 trigger her? die original dinger kosten 17 euro.

bzw. kann ich die matchmaker als schellen nehmen oder kommen die sich in die quere mit den schellen der shimano bremse?


----------



## mikefize (19. Dezember 2012)

Suche ein paar Bremshebel von der neuen Saint (M820). Das günstigste was ich gefunden hab sind 140 bei bikediscount. Das ist mehr als für die XTR :-(

Vielleicht hat ja hier noch jemand ne Idee.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (19. Dezember 2012)

mikefize schrieb:


> Suche ein paar Bremshebel von der neuen Saint (M820). Das günstigste was ich gefunden hab sind 140 bei bikediscount. Das ist mehr als für die XTR :-(
> 
> Vielleicht hat ja hier noch jemand ne Idee.



Ich weiss jetzt net ob ich deine Frage richtig verstanden habe, aber die Hebel gibt es doch für 25 Euro das Stück:
klick

Oder meinst du die komplette Bremse? Dann würde mich aber interessieren wo du ein Paar der neuen XTR für unter 140 Euro gesehen hast


----------



## mikefize (19. Dezember 2012)

Weder noch  Ich meine den kompletten Bremsgriff, also Geber, Hebel usw. wie hier:
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k1334/a85348/saint-bremshebel-bl-m820-rechts.html


----------



## Felger (20. Dezember 2012)

zee wäre noch eine option

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k496/a85345/zee-bremshebel-bl-m640-links.html
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k497/a85346/zee-bremshebel-bl-m640-rechts.html

wenn du auf die druckpunkteinstellung verzichten kannst

oder auch slx
http://www.hibike.de/artikel/62805123/Shimano SLX Disc Bremshebel.html

sind kompatibel


----------



## mikefize (20. Dezember 2012)

Das ist mir bewusst, danke. Ich suche aber speziell die Saint wegen der schlanken, schwarz/anthrazit Optik. Würden sich gut am neuen Bike machen 

Ansonsten werd ich wohl auf die Zee zurückgreifen, oder auf die SLX und den Deckel eloxieren. Oder ich bleib einfach bei meinen 975er XTR


----------



## jammerlappen (20. Dezember 2012)

SLX-Deckel ist doch Plastik?


----------



## mikefize (20. Dezember 2012)

Ja? Hatte ich widersprüchliche Aussagen gefunden, mich aber auch noch nicht wirklich informiert. Wäre wie gesagt auch eher ne Ersatzlösung. Aber danke für die Info, dann fällt das eh schon mal weg!

Aber hier soll's ja um Schnäppchen gehen


----------



## Skeletor23 (20. Dezember 2012)

suche nen günstigen 90mm Vorbau für CC und Trails in schwarz. Fahre im Moment nen 75er und will nur mal testen.


----------



## Billybob (26. Dezember 2012)

hat noch jemand nen schnapper wie den, kürzlich bei berg-ab.de wo es die kronolog für um die 140 gab?
da war ich leider zu langsam


----------



## austriacarp (26. Dezember 2012)

Als ich den Link eingestellt habe gabe es die noch in allen Farben und Durchmesser dürften schnell weg gewesen sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (27. Dezember 2012)

Suche SRAM X.9 Schalthebel und Schaltwerk (mittlere Käfiglänge)!


----------



## Sven_Kiel (29. Dezember 2012)

Skeletor23 schrieb:


> suche nen günstigen 90mm Vorbau für CC und Trails in schwarz. Fahre im Moment nen 75er und will nur mal testen.



25,4? Dann:
http://www.berg-ab.de/shop/product_info.php?cPath=29_31&products_id=4800

31,8:
http://www.gigabike.de/shopart/5700...rbau-MTB-Trecking/MTB-Vorbau-amoeba-Borla.htm


----------



## rebirth (29. Dezember 2012)

der 2. ist auch 25,4


----------



## mikefize (29. Dezember 2012)

Hier einer mit 31.8


----------



## Skeletor23 (29. Dezember 2012)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> 25,4? Dann:
> http://www.berg-ab.de/shop/product_info.php?cPath=29_31&products_id=4800
> 
> 31,8:
> http://www.gigabike.de/shopart/5700...rbau-MTB-Trecking/MTB-Vorbau-amoeba-Borla.htm



danke aber hab mittlerweile schon was

und grad noch was entdeckt:
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k/a83929/details.html?


----------



## hypnosis (29. Dezember 2012)

Billybob schrieb:


> hat noch jemand nen schnapper wie den, kürzlich bei berg-ab.de wo es die kronolog für um die 140 gab?
> da war ich leider zu langsam



ist doch wieder lieferbar für 120


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LF-X (29. Dezember 2012)

Such günstige aber brauchbare schwarze Pedale.


----------



## Wurzelpedaleur (29. Dezember 2012)

hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> Suche SRAM X.9 Schalthebel und Schaltwerk (mittlere Käfiglänge)!



Bei mir übrig geblieben und nie verbaut - 2012er für 9fach.
X0 Trigger in gold, X9 Schaltwerk mittlerer Käfig.
Eventuell auch X9 Trigger schwarz - aber die wollte ich eigentlich behalten.


----------



## mikefize (29. Dezember 2012)

LF-X schrieb:


> Such günstige aber brauchbare schwarze Pedale.



Einsatzbereich? Spielt das Gewicht ne Rolle?


----------



## Billybob (29. Dezember 2012)

hypnosis schrieb:


> ist doch wieder lieferbar für 120



Wo denn bitte?


----------



## hypnosis (29. Dezember 2012)

jetzt ist sie bei mir auch nimmer lieferbar... wohl schon verkauft


----------



## Billybob (29. Dezember 2012)

das ist aber auch ein fieser preis...


----------



## LF-X (29. Dezember 2012)

Die Pedale sollen für CC/Tour ok sein. Nicht übertrieben schwer. Schwarz oder weiß.


----------



## worrest-t (29. Dezember 2012)

Suche SLX Schaltgruppe 10 Fach mit Shadow Plus aus den letzten zwei Jahren. Hier im Bikemarkt waren se mal bei 230 ich konnte aber nur welche für 280 finden. Kurz angefahrene gebrauchte gehen auch.

Schonmal vielen vielen Dank


----------



## nationrider (29. Dezember 2012)

Suche gutes Angebot für leichten Enduroreifen bzw. Robusten AM-Reifen


----------



## Puls220 (29. Dezember 2012)

worrest-t schrieb:


> Suche SLX Schaltgruppe 10 Fach mit Shadow Plus *aus den letzten zwei Jahren.* ...



SLX Shadow Plus ist Jahrgang 2013... das kann nur hochaktuell sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## worrest-t (29. Dezember 2012)

Puls220 schrieb:


> SLX Shadow Plus ist Jahrgang 2013... das kann nur hochaktuell sein.



Vielen Dank für die Info, dachte das wäre 2012 auch schon drin gewesen. 

Dann suche ich das 2013 Modell zu einem besseren Preis als 300


----------



## hypocrisy76 (30. Dezember 2012)

Suche einen Atera Strada Sport M3 günstiger als 369 Euro.

Alternativ auch der Atera E-Bike günstiger als 339 Euro.

Gerne auch gebraucht.


----------



## pfalz (30. Dezember 2012)

Suche Reverb Stealth 150mm, 31.6, günstiger als 295,50Euro (hier)


----------



## hnx (1. Januar 2013)

Suche eine Kind Shock Dropzone Remote, 30.9, 385mm unter 159â¬ inkl. Porto.

Hat da wer was gesehen? Eventuell mit Gutschein?

Danke im Voraus


----------



## goofy84 (2. Januar 2013)

Suche eine Kevlarbremsleitung für eine Formula R1 Racing. Im Prinzip diese:

http://r2-bike.com/formula-bremsleitung-schwarz-gelb-r1-racing-Kevlar

allerdings sind mir knapp 70  doch etwas zu stramm


----------



## Burner811 (2. Januar 2013)

Suche eine Shimano XT -785 Vorderradbremse  in günstig



.​


----------



## Wurzelpedaleur (3. Januar 2013)

bei bike-componenets ab 80,-, wenn der lange hebel ok ist.


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (3. Januar 2013)

Ich suche immernoch günstige X.9 Schalthebel, hat da jemand eine Idee?


----------



## .floe. (3. Januar 2013)

Bei cnc-bike.de wirst du fündig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Burner811 (3. Januar 2013)

Hat jemand die XT Bremse 785 für unter 75Euro gesehen?


----------



## joah (4. Januar 2013)

Suche Sram X.0 DH Kurbel PF30 165mm fÃ¼r unter 300â¬


----------



## Billybob (4. Januar 2013)

Suche GoPro Brustgurt unter 39,99 incl Versand (auch gebraucht, dann aber deutlich günstiger )


----------



## wallacexiv (6. Januar 2013)

wo gibt es preiswerte robuste plattformpedal schuhe?


----------



## bobons (6. Januar 2013)

wallacexiv schrieb:


> wo gibt es preiswerte robuste plattformpedal schuhe?



Frag lieber im Bekleidungs-Forum, ist etwas zu allgemein.


----------



## toastet (6. Januar 2013)

wallacexiv schrieb:


> wo gibt es preiswerte robuste plattformpedal schuhe?



restmengen rampage: http://www.berg-ab.de/shop/index.php?cPath=28_87

für den kurs kann man nix falsch machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wallacexiv (6. Januar 2013)

Danke! Nur die passende Größe fehlt!


----------



## kampf.zwerg (6. Januar 2013)

@wallacexiv
der fiveten freerider pro bei bmo für 59euro könnte passen


----------



## wallacexiv (6. Januar 2013)

Klasse. Thx!


----------



## Wurzelpedaleur (6. Januar 2013)

wallacexiv schrieb:


> wo gibt es preiswerte robuste plattformpedal schuhe?


Wenn dir das grüne Zebra nicht gefällt gibts bei go-cycle noch den blau/schwarzen Five Ten "Danny Megaskill" für 69,- in ein paar Größen. Demnächst auf jeden Fall wieder in UK10,5 denn das Paar schick ich morgen zurück.
(1/2 Nummer größer kaufen als den Impact oder Karver)


----------



## To-bi-bo (7. Januar 2013)

Wurzelpedaleur schrieb:


> Wenn dir das grüne Zebra nicht gefällt gibts bei go-cycle noch den blau/schwarzen Five Ten "Danny Megaskill" für 69,- in ein paar Größen. Demnächst auf jeden Fall wieder in UK10,5 denn das Paar schick ich morgen zurück.
> (1/2 Nummer größer kaufen als den Impact oder Karver)



Link?


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (7. Januar 2013)

http://bit.ly/WmGIz6


----------



## bobons (7. Januar 2013)

Hier hatte doch mal jemand günstige Kassetten gesucht: 
Keten und Kassetten aktuell bei SMI

Die XT-Kassetten gibt es bei Actionsports, Hibke etc. etwas günstiger, aber die Ketten sind nicht schlecht im Preis.


----------



## hypocrisy76 (7. Januar 2013)

Suche einen Atera Strada Sport M3 günstiger als 369 Euro.

Alternativ auch der Atera E-Bike günstiger als 339 Euro.

Gerne auch gebraucht.


----------



## chantre72 (7. Januar 2013)

Suche einen Specialized Pro MTB Schuh. Gerne auch das 2009er Modell.


----------



## sun909 (7. Januar 2013)

chantre72 schrieb:


> Suche einen Specialized Pro MTB Schuh. Gerne auch das 2009er Modell.



Größe wäre hilfreich  

Und der Preis, den du selbst gefunden hast...

grüße
sun909


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chantre72 (7. Januar 2013)

Größe 43,5. Der günstigste Preis, den ich gefunden hab ist 199


----------



## Brausa (7. Januar 2013)

Suche eine tapered Lyrik mit Mission Control DÃ¤mpfung (DH) in schwarz. 
U-Turn wÃ¤re O.K., ansonsten ist das Federsystem egal da dann auf Coil umgrÃ¼stet wird.
Unter 689â¬ hab ich noch nichts gefunden (BMO am Rabatt Wochenende).


----------



## Skeletor23 (7. Januar 2013)

suche einen günstigen spd schuh...marke ist mir egal. schön wäre ne etwas "zivilere" optik.
Größe 43-44.


----------



## bobons (7. Januar 2013)

Treffe am besten erstmal eine Vorauswahl bei den nicht wenigen Herstellern - Pearl Izumi, Northwave, Shimano, Vaude...

Wenn Du einen Karstadt Sport bei Dir hast: die haben gerade etliche Schuhe um 30-50% reduziert, z.B. den Northwave Sparta (non-SBS) für 50 Euro in vielen Größen (zumindest in KA). 

Beispiel: Shimano MT32 oder [ame="http://www.amazon.de/dp/B004QI4A9Y/ref=asc_df_B004QI4A9Y11371351?smid=A2OAXPX9BJUETA&tag=googledeprodu-21&linkCode=asn&creative=22506&creativeASIN=B004QI4A9Y"]Northwave Mission[/ame].


----------



## rainman_47 (7. Januar 2013)

Oder schau Dir mal den Shimano SH-M077 an. Wenn die Größe noch vorhanden ist kannst Du hier einen Schnapper machen (39,90)

http://www.actionsports.de/de/Bekle...-Herren/Shimano-SH-M077-MTB-Schuh::31046.html

Der ist auch nicht so bunt


----------



## Weirdo (7. Januar 2013)

Wo gibts denn derzeit eine Rock Shox Reverb in 30,9/380 am preisgünstigsten?


----------



## toastet (7. Januar 2013)

Weirdo schrieb:


> Wo gibts denn derzeit eine Rock Shox Reverb in 30,9/380 am preisgünstigsten?



http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a55903/reverb-125-sattelstuetze-309-x-380mm-mmx-links-schwarz.html?lg=de&cr=EUR&cn=de

allerdings wenn ich das richtig seh nur mit matchmaker


----------



## krysheri (7. Januar 2013)

6â¬ preiswerter


----------



## GreenTavern (7. Januar 2013)

Meine Suche wäre die selbe auch nach einer Reverb aber mit 31,6mm. Es darf auch eine günstige Kind Shock sein oder ähnliches, hauptsache eine Stütze ohne große bekannte Probleme und mit Remote, Länge min. 380mm.  Vielen Dank!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tria (7. Januar 2013)

Skeletor23 schrieb:


> suche einen günstigen spd schuh...marke ist mir egal. schön wäre ne etwas "zivilere" optik.
> Größe 43-44.



http://www.berg-ab.de/shop/product_info.php?cPath=28_87&products_id=3595


----------



## rebirth (7. Januar 2013)

@Brausa: http://www.ebay.de/itm/Rock-Shox-Ly...ahrradteile&hash=item460ba61039#ht_430wt_1156

kein händler... aber garantie geht ja eh über SI


----------



## schloe (7. Januar 2013)

GreenTavern schrieb:


> Meine Suche wäre die selbe auch nach einer Reverb aber mit 31,6mm. Es darf auch eine günstige Kind Shock sein oder ähnliches, hauptsache eine Stütze ohne große bekannte Probleme und mit Remote, Länge min. 380mm.  Vielen Dank!



Guck mal hier http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=560918&page=3 Post 61 (oder meine Anzeigen, GD allerdings in 30,9)


----------



## ~joe~ (9. Januar 2013)

Hey 
ich suche nen 36er SLX oder XT Kettenblatt fÃ¼r ne 2x10Schaltung.Lochkreis 104mm.Hab bisher nur welche fÃ¼r >40â¬ gefunden...


----------



## rebirth (9. Januar 2013)

http://www.tnc-hamburg.com/TNC-Shop...-36-Zaehne-FC-M761-schwarz-104-Lk--15414.html

Wie wärs damit?


----------



## markus.2407 (9. Januar 2013)

Den suche ich auch noch ...



hypocrisy76 schrieb:


> Suche einen Atera Strada Sport M3 günstiger als 369 Euro.
> 
> Alternativ auch der Atera E-Bike günstiger als 339 Euro.
> 
> Gerne auch gebraucht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 235477 (9. Januar 2013)

[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]*Guten Abend Biker Freunde,*[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]*ich bin auf der Suche nach einer Lyrik 170mm und einen Monarch Plus.*[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]*Ich wollte eigentlich beides gebraucht erwerben, leider braucht mein Reign X mindestens einen 210mm Schaft  und dazu sollte sie auch noch schwarz sein, also fast unmöglich (suche schon seit 4wochen ( )*[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]*Beim Dämpfer ist es mit den ganzen Einbaulängen und Tune fast noch schwerer.*[/FONT]


 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]*Jetzt wollte ich mal wissen, ob jemand meine gefundenen Preise unterbieten kann.*[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]*Gesucht ist:*[/FONT]
*[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]RockShox Lyrik RC2DH - Solo Air 170mm    Bester Preis 670[/FONT]*

* [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Monarch Plus RC3 [/FONT]Mid Comp. - schwarz High Volume [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]200x57  Bester Preis 330[/FONT]*




[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]*Danke Beste Grüße Aki *[/FONT]


----------



## rebirth (9. Januar 2013)

http://www.profirad.de/rock-shox-lyrik-solo-federgabel-2011-sale-p-9093.html?pid=200001 allerdings 1,5"


----------



## Deleted 235477 (9. Januar 2013)

Oh ups hab ich vergessen Tapered


----------



## Wurzelpedaleur (9. Januar 2013)

~joe~ schrieb:


> Hey
> ich suche nen 36er SLX oder XT Kettenblatt für ne 2x10Schaltung.Lochkreis 104mm.Hab bisher nur welche für >40 gefunden...



Die 9fach Kettenblätter funktionieren auch.
19,- oder 25,- je nach dem wie groß das kleine ist und ob du auf dafür optimierte Schalthilfen wert legst.
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p21738_SLX-Kettenblatt-FC-M660-9-fach-.html
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p21739_SLX-Kettenblatt-FC-M665-9-fach-.html


----------



## ~joe~ (9. Januar 2013)

Danke!Die Frage is nur kann ich nen Kettenblatt nutzen was eig für ne 9er Schaltung gedacht is?Dachte da gibts irgendwelche Unterschiede in der Dicke,Breite oder sonst was der Zähne.
Als kleinstes hab ich nen 22er.
Sry für OT aber hab bisher keinen exakten Thread dazu gefunden.


----------



## garbel (10. Januar 2013)

~joe~ schrieb:


> Danke!Die Frage is nur kann ich nen Kettenblatt nutzen was eig für ne 9er Schaltung gedacht is?



Die Innenlaschen von 9- und 10-fach Ketten sind gleich breit, von daher dürfte es keine Probleme geben.


----------



## toastet (10. Januar 2013)

ja geht problemlos


----------



## Wurzelpedaleur (10. Januar 2013)

Habe eine 3fach XT-Kurbel für 10fach Kette auf 24-36-Bash umgebaut und dafür das FC-M665 für 9-fach genommen. Funktioniert ohne zu murren - Kette passt drauf und fällt auch nicht zwischen die Blätter.


----------



## krysheri (10. Januar 2013)

TeamAki schrieb:


> [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]*...*[/FONT]
> [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]*Jetzt wollte ich mal wissen, ob jemand meine gefundenen Preise unterbieten kann.*[/FONT]
> [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]*Gesucht ist:*[/FONT]
> *[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]RockShox Lyrik RC2DH - Solo Air 170mm    Bester Preis 670â¬[/FONT]*


Rock Shox Lyrik R Dual Position Air - NEU!!! ~350â¬ 
machst den Umbau mit
Druckstufe ~100â¬
Zugstufe ~75â¬ (bin mir jetzt nicht sicher, ob man die Verbauten belassen kÃ¶nnte, frag mal im Lyrik Thread nach)
GabelÃ¶l ~10â¬
Summe: 535â¬ 

Wenn dir 160mm Dual Postion Air nicht zusagt, dann holst du dir noch die Solo Air Einheit und verkaufst die DPA.


----------



## rebirth (10. Januar 2013)

Ich hab meine bei mountainbikes.net bestellt. Glaub waren 585 oder so..

Und ja, die zugstufe muss zur MiCo passen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pampa (10. Januar 2013)

hallo biker kollegen,
ich bin auf der suche nach gut und günstig aufgebauten laufräder
nabe vr. 20 hi. x12 hope pro felgen no tubes flow EX 
bin für jeden tip dankbar 
netten gruß pampa


----------



## klmp77 (10. Januar 2013)

bikemarkt?


----------



## Pampa (10. Januar 2013)

da finde ich leider keinen mehr..


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (10. Januar 2013)

Ich hab meine Flow EX von hier, bin super zufrieden:
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=85570
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=85689

Allerdings weiss ich jetzt net was du brauchst um hinten auf X12 zu kommen.
Für vorne jedenfalls ist alles dabei für die Verbindung per 20mm Stechachse.

Musst allerdings das vorhandene Felgenband rausmachen und YellowTape rein, wenn du sie schlauchlos fahren magst.


----------



## Surfjunk (10. Januar 2013)

Suche Gore Windstopper Weste.

Jemand einen Tipp?


----------



## krysheri (10. Januar 2013)

Pampa schrieb:


> da finde ich leider keinen mehr..


Nimm Kontakt zur runterfahrer (SpeerLR). Du kriegst die bei dem fÃ¼r 359â¬ bzw. mit Alunippel fÃ¼r ~40mehr.



Surfjunk schrieb:


> Suche Gore Windstopper Weste.
> 
> Jemand einen Tipp?


Welche GrÃ¶Ãe? Ich habe hier XXL noch Ã¼brig.


----------



## Surfjunk (10. Januar 2013)

krysheri schrieb:


> Welche Größe? Ich habe hier XXL noch übrig.



Ich denke Maximal L.
XXL wird auf jeden fall zu gross sein.


----------



## Freerider1504 (10. Januar 2013)

Servus Leute,

ich suche eine Jacke zum DH fahren,ähnlich wie die Royal Matrix. Kann aber auch ne Softshell sein.

Am besten schwarz und Größe XL.

Danke


----------



## lnt (11. Januar 2013)

Ich suche eine Lyrik Coil RC Motion Control IS (nicht RC2 Mission Control). Gebraucht wäre auch ok.

Bisher find ich nur dieses Angebot. Aus der Beschreibung geht aber nicht ganz heraus, ob es RC oder RC2 ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## good.times (11. Januar 2013)

Hey zusammen,

ich suche aktuell eine "Rock Shox Revelation RCT3 DPA" mit QR15 Steckachse, tapered Schaft, in schwarz.

Das gÃ¼nstigste Angebot, das ich gefunden habe ist ein Amazon Marketplace Angebot fÃ¼r 420â¬ von einem
spanischen Anbieter. WÃ¤re nicht meine erste Wahl... 

Alternativ wÃ¤re auch ne "Fox 32 Talas 150" in QR15, tapered, schwarz okay, aber die kostet im UVP ja schon
fast das Doppelte.


Vielen Dank im Voraus!

cheers,
Times


----------



## rebirth (11. Januar 2013)

@Int: darf man fragen wieso du "nur" die MoCo möchtest?


----------



## gomerline (11. Januar 2013)

Auf reduzierte Ware gibt es glaube ich aktuell keine... HÃ¶chstens die 5â¬ vom Newsletter. Ansonsten 15% Cashback Ã¼ber qipu.


----------



## wallacexiv (11. Januar 2013)

Hallo Leute ich suche ein brauchbares Einsteiger Allmountain Fully bis 1000 Euro. Gibt es da momentan irgendwo ein Schnäppchen?


----------



## GreenTavern (11. Januar 2013)

Hat sonst vielleicht noch jemand ein gutes Angebot für eine Vario Sattelstütze in Durchmesser 31,6 mit 125mm Verstellweg parat (Reverb, Kind Shock oder ähnliches)? Beim Vorschlag oben war leider noch nichts dabei. Vielen Dank.


----------



## bobons (11. Januar 2013)

wallacexiv schrieb:


> Hallo Leute ich suche ein brauchbares Einsteiger Allmountain Fully bis 1000 Euro. Gibt es da momentan irgendwo ein Schnäppchen?



Klar: http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a78442/zr-race-6-0.html

Spass!

Hier: 
http://www.meinpaket.de/de/87996657...oll-cc-alu-deore-slx-xt-30-g-/highlights.html
http://www.meinpaket.de/de/87996657...-4900-26-zoll-alu-deore-27-g-/highlights.html
http://www.meinpaket.de/de/87996657...nty-500-d-2011-rot-weiss-rh16/highlights.html

Jetzt der Trick: Es gibt einen 10- oder 12%-Gutschein für meinpaket.de, er wurde leider aus dem Schnäppchenthread gelöscht, gibt es aber immer wieder bei dem Verkaufsportal.

Bessere Alternative: Gebrauchten Rahmen inkl. Dämpfer, gebrauchte Gabel (die Raidon Air oder Epicon ist schon mal ein guter Anfang), "gescheite" Laufräder (So etwas oder so etwas), SLX 670-Gruppe  und die Anbauteile die man sowieso herumfahren hat.

Bremse vergessen: http://www.rczbikeshop.com/german/mtb1/bremsen/scheibenbremsen.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wallacexiv (11. Januar 2013)

Alles klar. Danke. 

Wenn noch Jemand einen Geheimtipp hat, immer her damit.


----------



## AlexMC (12. Januar 2013)

http://www.cycletec.de/shop/index/category/MTB-Fully_13.96


----------



## octaviaRSdriver (12. Januar 2013)

Kennt jemand von Euch den besten Preis für den Helm:

POC Trabec Race MIPS

Farbe wäre egal, nur muss es XL sein.
215,- Euro hab ich recherchiert.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (12. Januar 2013)

Hier fÃ¼r 207â¬ inkl. Versand.

Musst allerdings auf BMO auf Facebook liken um an die 10% zu kommen und laut Angabe 9-10 Tage warten.


----------



## octaviaRSdriver (12. Januar 2013)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Hier für 207 inkl. Versand.
> 
> Musst allerdings auf BMO auf Facebook liken um an die 10% zu kommen und laut Angabe 9-10 Tage warten.



Danke dir


----------



## Nforcer (13. Januar 2013)

wallacexiv schrieb:


> Alles klar. Danke.
> 
> Wenn noch Jemand einen Geheimtipp hat, immer her damit.



http://www.decathlon.de/wettkampf-mtb-rockrider-er1-id_8161007.html

ist noch in einigen Filialen für 999 erhältich.


----------



## RW_Eddy (13. Januar 2013)

Hallo,

ich suche zwei preiswerte Alu Hardtail Rahmen für den Aufbau von 2 Resterädern.
1x Größe  ca 16 Zoll
1x Größe ca 18/19 Zoll

Hatte an ein Cube LTD Pro 2012 grey metal black gedacht. Leider nicht in meiner Rahmenhöhe.
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k325/a74372/ltd-pro-2012-grey-metal-black.html

Der Rahmen ist noch in 20 und 22 da. Evtl für jemanden ein Schnapper.

Kann auch was vergleichbares sein.

Viele Grüße
Eddy


----------



## wallacexiv (13. Januar 2013)

Danke für eure Hilfe!


----------



## Tob1as (13. Januar 2013)

RW_Eddy schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich suche zwei preiswerte Alu Hardtail Rahmen für den Aufbau von 2 Resterädern.
> 1x Größe  ca 16 Zoll
> ...



http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=85059

Geometrie (weiß nicht welcher Jahrgang!)
http://www.sunnbicycle.com/velos/2012-10-08-20-41-21/2012-10-08-20-41-03/prim-26

Hab keine Erfahrungen mit dem Rahmen.
Tut mir schon irgendwie Weh, SUNN als "Reste"


----------



## Billybob (13. Januar 2013)

Hab mich lang gemacht... brauche nen neuen tourenhelm.
Irgendwas das auch den hinterkopf einigermaßen schützt und mit visir...
Und wenn man ne piko noch gut befestigen kann wärs natürlich n traum  
Also wenn mal einer über was nettes stolpert...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bobons (14. Januar 2013)

Gute Besserung!

Mal was anderes als Schwarzweissrot: http://www.sport-conrad.com/page/product-detail/__/shop/prod/23933/2/1/5/670/6/4/8/2


----------



## Freerider1504 (14. Januar 2013)

@Billybob

Der Poc Helm ist schon ziemlich geil, aber ich finde die Urge AM/Enduro Helme ganz geil. Passen gut und sehen meiner Meinung nach schick aus.

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/SearchResults.aspx?Search=urge


----------



## Billybob (14. Januar 2013)

Danke @bobons und danke an beide für die tips...  der poc kratzt preislich schon am limit aber die farbe ist heftig. Trage ne blaue brille und hab ein schwarz/goldenes bike  
Ich lasse es mir mal durch den kopf gehen


----------



## bobons (14. Januar 2013)

Gerade noch per Email reingekommen: http://www.bikeunit.de/reduziert/helme.html

Habe jetzt noch keine Preise verglichen, vielleicht ist ja etwas fÃ¼r Dich dabei. 5 â¬ Newsletter-Gutschein nicht vergessen.


----------



## Mr. Nice (14. Januar 2013)

Billybob schrieb:


> Danke @bobons und danke an beide für die tips...  der poc kratzt preislich schon am limit aber die farbe ist heftig. Trage ne blaue brille und hab ein schwarz/goldenes bike
> Ich lasse es mir mal durch den kopf gehen



http://outlet.hive-outdoor.com/poc-...___store=outletdeutsch&___store=outletdeutsch oder [ame="http://www.amazon.de/Giro-Fahrradhelm-Feature/dp/B007PYGVVQ/ref=pd_sim_sg_5"]Giro Fahrradhelm Feature: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit[/ame]

Gruss
chris


----------



## Billybob (14. Januar 2013)

Top. Hab den poc bestellt, farbe ist zwar auch grausig aber für 80 nehme ich das in kauf... war allerdings nur noch einer da, mal schaun ob ich ihn bekomme.
Danke


----------



## Freerider1504 (14. Januar 2013)

Viel Spaß mit dem Helm. Kannst ja mal deine Eindrücke posten, wenn du ihn erhalten und getest hast.


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (14. Januar 2013)

Ich suche X.0 Drehschaltgriffe für <45 Euro oder 50 Euro ohne Versandkosten!


----------



## Sven_Kiel (14. Januar 2013)

hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> Ich suche X.0 Drehschaltgriffe für <45 Euro oder 50 Euro ohne Versandkosten!



http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p9077_Drehgriffschalter-X-0-.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freefloh (14. Januar 2013)

Hallo,
ich suche die Spank Spike Pedalen in blau unter 99.
VG


----------



## Fekl (14. Januar 2013)

Ich suche Schwalbe Hans Dampf Super Gravity 2,35 fÃ¼r weniger als 35â¬. Findet die jmd? Am besten Trailstar fÃ¼r vorn und Pacestar hinten..


----------



## bobons (14. Januar 2013)

Freefloh schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich suche die Spank Spike Pedalen in blau unter 99.
> VG



Es heisst zwar _Pedale_ ohne *n*, aber trotzdem:
http://www.probikeshop.net/ausverkauf-spank-pedalen-spike-2012/77799.html
Und ja, inzwischen schreibt es jeder falsch, weswegen es das falsche Wort sogar in den Duden geschafft hat. Früher waren Pedale_*n*_ Landschaftsgemälde. Gaaaaanz früher.


----------



## rzOne20 (14. Januar 2013)

Freefloh schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich suche die Spank Spike Pedalen in blau unter 99.
> VG



im bikemarkt hab ich gestern welche für ich glaube 80 gesehen, sieh mal rein.


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (14. Januar 2013)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p9077_Drehgriffschalter-X-0-.html



Der von mir angegebene Preis war natürlich auf zwei Schaltgriffe bezogen, das BC Angebot war die Referenz dafür 
Wär schön wenn es die Teile woanders noch günstiger oder ohne VK gäbe.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (14. Januar 2013)

hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> Der von mir angegebene Preis war natürlich auf zwei Schaltgriffe bezogen, das BC Angebot war die Referenz dafür
> Wär schön wenn es die Teile woanders noch günstiger oder ohne VK gäbe.



Wieso? Du hast "50 Euro ohne Versandkosten! " geschrieben..!!

Die 49.95 beziehen sich auf re. und li. ..und ausserdem kannst Du bei bc auch mit paypal zahlen. 3 günstiger habe ich die nur bei rcz gesehen und auch dort versandkostenfrei gekauft aber mittlerweile gibts da nur noch die 10fach.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (14. Januar 2013)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> Wieso? Du hast "50 Euro ohne Versandkosten! " geschrieben..!!
> 
> Die 49.95 beziehen sich auf re. und li. ..und ausserdem kannst Du bei bc auch mit paypal zahlen. 3â¬ gÃ¼nstiger habe ich die nur bei rcz gesehen und auch dort versandkostenfrei gekauft aber mittlerweile gibts da nur noch die 10fach.



Ich schrieb "Ich suche X.0 Drehschaltgriffe fÃ¼r <45 Euro *oder* 50 Euro ohne Versandkosten!".

War jetzt vielleicht semantisch nicht ganz einwandfrei der Satz, aber aus dem Zusammenhang doch ersichtlich dass ich meinte entweder gÃ¼nstiger als 45 Euro oder 50 Euro versandkostenfrei.
Im Grunde hÃ¤tte ich auch ganz simpel fragen kÃ¶nnen wo es die Teile gÃ¼nstiger gibt als bei BC 

Trotzdem danke fÃ¼rs schauen! WÃ¤r natÃ¼rlich toll wenn es einen Laden gÃ¤be der ein SchnÃ¤ppchen bietet.


----------



## rebirth (14. Januar 2013)

Hoi, ich suche den cratoni titan pro helm in blau. größe m/l. wäre über nen tip dankbar. Preis ist erstmal(!) zweitrangig.


----------



## RockyRider66 (15. Januar 2013)

Suche*26"  Laufradsatz um 1.700g* für Enduroeinsatz.
Vorne 20mm, hinten 135mm.

Hat jemand was im Auge?
Danke


----------



## AnAx (15. Januar 2013)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Suche*26"  Laufradsatz um 1.700g* für Enduroeinsatz.
> Vorne 20mm, hinten 135mm.
> 
> Hat jemand was im Auge?
> Danke



da fällt mir als erstes dieser laufradsatz ein... zwar 1780g angegeben, aber leichter wird imho deutlich teuerer 

ach ja, 20mm vorn is da kein problem, hinten is wohl 135/10, 135/12 und x12 erhältlich...aber 135/10 lässt sich ja ohne probleme in jedem rahmen mit einem oversize-schnellspanner fahren.

edit:
diesen und diesen laufradsatz könntest du dir auch noch anschauen und in betracht ziehen...aber für enduro nicht ernsthaft unter ner flow


----------



## Maickie (15. Januar 2013)

Hallo
Suche dringend 180er IS(6-Loch) Shimano-Bremsscheiben SLX/XT, auch gebraucht.
Für meinen Spikes-Winter LRS!

    lg


----------



## octaviaRSdriver (15. Januar 2013)

Weiß jemand von Euch wo ich eine XTR Scheibenbremse, die aktuelle M985 o. M988, *NUR für VORNE*, zum besten Preis bekomme? 
Scheibe muß keine dabei sein.
Danke!


----------



## Freerider1504 (15. Januar 2013)

Würde bei bike-components schauen.


----------



## RW_Eddy (15. Januar 2013)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Suche*26"  Laufradsatz um 1.700g* für Enduroeinsatz.
> Vorne 20mm, hinten 135mm.
> 
> Hat jemand was im Auge?
> Danke



Für Dein E1?
Wo is denn Dein Limit?


----------



## RockyRider66 (15. Januar 2013)

preislich?
um 600,-â¬ ja nach Model


----------



## Wurzelpedaleur (15. Januar 2013)

Dann meld dich beim Laufradbauer und dir wird geholfen. Vielleicht sind da statt Hope-Nabe sogar schon Acros drin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pitchshifter (16. Januar 2013)

Die 10% (auf den gesamten Einkauf) bei BMO habe ich leider verpasst.

Gibt es aktuell eine Möglichkeit günstig (Preis kleiner als 405 Euro) an eine *GoPro 3 Black Edition* zu kommen?

Danke!


----------



## Surfjunk (16. Januar 2013)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> preislich?
> um 600,- ja nach Model



Für das Geld bekommst du Spank Subrosa oder ZTR. Flow, Acros Naben und Sapim XC Speichen handverbaut. 

Thomas hat meine auch gebaut. 

http://www.german-lightness.de/


----------



## SkyDogCowboy (16. Januar 2013)

Suche eine normale 135mm HR Nabe 36Â° mit Rillenkugellager (Kein Konus) 

fÃ¼r weniger als 34â¬ (das gÃ¼nstigste was ich gefunden habe!)

danke fÃ¼r Tipps !


----------



## mueslimann (16. Januar 2013)

Suche fÃ¼r Stadt/Pendler-Bike einen gÃ¼nstigen Rahmen:

- bevorzugt 26" (Nutzung ausgemusterter MTB Komponenten)
- bis ca 150â¬
- aktuelle SchnÃ¤ppchen. Eigenmarken von Bergab und Bike-Components sind bekannt.
- weder fÃ¼r Riesen noch fÃ¼r Zwerge
- falls aus dem Ausland, nur EU (Zoll)

Bin fÃ¼r jede Hinweis dankbar


----------



## Wurzelpedaleur (16. Januar 2013)

SkyDogCowboy schrieb:


> Suche eine normale 135mm HR Nabe 36° mit Rillenkugellager (Kein Konus)
> 
> für weniger als 34 (das günstigste was ich gefunden habe!)
> 
> danke für Tipps !


Geh mal in einen Fahrradladen. Da gibt's Noname Zeug für 15.


----------



## bobons (16. Januar 2013)

mueslimann schrieb:


> Suche für Stadt/Pendler-Bike einen günstigen Rahmen:
> 
> - bevorzugt 26" (Nutzung ausgemusterter MTB Komponenten)
> - bis ca 150
> ...



Der Standard-CNC-Rahmen: http://www.cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?products_id=11366
Dürfte 1800-1960 g wiegen in 17", falls es nicht die double oder triple butted Version ist.


----------



## Tall1969 (17. Januar 2013)

mueslimann schrieb:


> Suche für Stadt/Pendler-Bike einen günstigen Rahmen:
> 
> - bevorzugt 26" (Nutzung ausgemusterter MTB Komponenten)
> - bis ca 150
> ...



Ewtas preiswerter als bei BC

Dafür bleibt unklar ob der Rahmen einbaufertig ist ....


----------



## bobons (17. Januar 2013)

Maickie schrieb:


> Hallo
> Suche dringend 180er IS(6-Loch) Shimano-Bremsscheiben SLX/XT, auch gebraucht.
> Für meinen Spikes-Winter LRS!
> 
> lg



Wenn Du sie schnell brauchst, bestelle bei H&S oder bc. Kleine Läden wie CNC können zwar günstiger sein, dauert dafür vielleicht mal 2 Tage länger: http://www.cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?cPath=321_195&products_id=2767


----------



## bobons (17. Januar 2013)

mueslimann schrieb:


> Suche für Stadt/Pendler-Bike einen günstigen Rahmen:
> 
> - bevorzugt 26" (Nutzung ausgemusterter MTB Komponenten)
> - bis ca 150
> ...



Noch einer, der zumindest mal anders aussieht: http://www.nubuk-bikes.de/teile-par.../a-40233/?plentyID=l3gseu6o0ptpiqc0fq79d4ain5 für 89 Euro.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## goofy84 (17. Januar 2013)

Hallo,

ich suche ein xx Schaltwerk mid cage und die dazu passenden trigger xx. Weiss jemand wo es die Kombination günstig gibt ? Gebraucht würde auch gehen, im Marktplatz habe ich schon geschaut


----------



## AnAx (17. Januar 2013)

goofy84 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich suche ein xx Schaltwerk mid cage und die dazu passenden trigger xx. Weiss jemand wo es die Kombination günstig gibt ? Gebraucht würde auch gehen, im Marktplatz habe ich schon geschaut



auf die schnelle: xx 10-fach medium cage, xx 2x10 trigger für zusammen rd. 300,- (mit gutschein RCZRSA)...
hoffe ich konnte dir helfen


----------



## bobons (17. Januar 2013)

goofy84 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich suche ein xx Schaltwerk mid cage und die dazu passenden trigger xx. Weiss jemand wo es die Kombination günstig gibt ? Gebraucht würde auch gehen, im Marktplatz habe ich schon geschaut



http://www.cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?products_id=7093
http://www.cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?products_id=2049

Billiger gibt es nur X.0?


----------



## goofy84 (17. Januar 2013)

sind die x.0 vom Gewicht her auch empfehlenswert ?


----------



## bobons (17. Januar 2013)

So ganz grob: Bei X.0 bekommst Du für 50 Euro weniger 50 Gramm mehr, SW+Trigger zusammengerechnet.


----------



## P3 Killa (17. Januar 2013)

Ich wÃ¼rde eine Straitline Silent Guide, ISCG 05, 32-38t suchen, am besten dazu noch schwarze Slider. Gefunden hab ich sie fÃ¼r 116â¬, bei CRC mit extra Slidern fÃ¼r 138â¬.

Dann noch Chromag Fubar OSX in black chrome. Bisher gefunden fÃ¼r 85â¬.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maracuja10 (18. Januar 2013)

Erledigt


----------



## onkel2306 (18. Januar 2013)

Gibt es irgendwelche Gutscheine fÃ¼r http://r2-bike.com ?

Bzw. suche ich einen Acros AH-15 bzw. neue Bezeichnung ist Acros AH-49 in ROT! (1.5 Steuersatz). GÃ¼nstigste was ich gefunden ahbe sind 87,50â¬.


----------



## gomerline (18. Januar 2013)

http://r2-bike.com/Gutscheine-fuer-den-Saisonstart


----------



## onkel2306 (18. Januar 2013)

Bringt mir nur nichts, da der Steuersatz keine 90â¬ kostet  

Kann ja nicht einfach mehr in den Warenkorb packen und das dann wieder zurÃ¼ck schicken.


----------



## damage0099 (18. Januar 2013)

Suche eine Craft Performance Bike Loose Fit Short in L / schwarz .... nirgends gefunden 

Vllt. stolpert ja wer wo drüber.


----------



## floatwork (18. Januar 2013)

suche gute und günstige cc federgabel mit 100 mm federweg und 1 1/8 auf 1 1/5 in weiß für sub 200 . gibts da was?


----------



## Tall1969 (19. Januar 2013)

Maracuja10 schrieb:


> Ich suche einer 29er XC Laufradsatz
> 
> VR: QR 15 Steckachse
> HR: X12 Steckachse
> ...



Da bin ich mal gespannt... die 1600 sind gar wenig


----------



## bobons (19. Januar 2013)

Maracuja10 schrieb:


> Ich suche einer 29er XC Laufradsatz
> 
> VR: QR 15 Steckachse
> HR: X12 Steckachse
> ...





Tall1969 schrieb:


> Da bin ich mal gespannt... die 1600 sind gar wenig



Ist nicht so abwegig: http://www.actionsports.de/de/Laufr...olite-disc-1530g-Laufradsatz-29er::51883.html

http://www.actionsports.de/de/Laufr...ution-disc-1490g-Laufradsatz-29er::51865.html

http://www.actionsports.de/de/Laufr...Light-disc-1570g-Laufradsatz-29er::51876.html



> Die VR Nabe kann nun durch ein optionales Umrüstkit auf 15mm Achssysteme kompatibliert werden.
> Die HR Nabe kann nun durch ein optionales Umrüstkit auf X12 12x142mm Achssysteme kompatibliert werden.



Bei anderen Anbietern dürfte es ähnlich aussehen.


----------



## bobons (19. Januar 2013)

onkel2306 schrieb:


> Gibt es irgendwelche Gutscheine für http://r2-bike.com ?
> 
> Bzw. suche ich einen Acros AH-15 bzw. neue Bezeichnung ist Acros AH-49 in ROT! (1.5 Steuersatz). Günstigste was ich gefunden ahbe sind 87,50.



In Grün etwas günstiger. 

Acros-Auslaufmodelle gibt es oft für "lau" (z.B. AH-06 oder AH-01 für 40 Euro), aber 1.5 ist wohl noch nicht so gefragt, dass da viel Lagerstand anfällt.

Der Albtraum jedes Dorfmechanikers: 27.5"er Fully mit 15 mm/X12-Tubeless-Laufrädern, 1.5-Steuerrohr und 35 mm-Lenker/Vorbau. Dazu noch so eine komische Sattelstütze mit Hebel?


----------



## To-bi-bo (19. Januar 2013)

Shimano SLX Bremsensatz M675 günstiger als hier:
Shimano SLX

oder die VR-Bremse günstiger als 68,90?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel2306 (19. Januar 2013)

Ja, grün würde nur leider Null in mein Konzept von weißem Rahmen und komplett roten Anbauteilen passen :-D

AH-06 und AH-01 scheinen aber auch 1 1/8 zu sein. Brauche aber auf alle Flle 1.5.

Dennoch danke für die Hilfe.


----------



## bobons (19. Januar 2013)

onkel2306 schrieb:


> Ja, grün würde nur leider Null in mein Konzept von weißem Rahmen und komplett roten Anbauteilen passen :-D



Dann kommt wohl die Auktion (Neu) auch nicht in Frage: http://www.ebay.de/itm/Acros-Steuer...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item5aed2fb629

Die AH-01 und AH-06 waren nur als Beispiele für den Preisverfall bei "alten" Acros-Teilen gedacht.


----------



## MikeLima (19. Januar 2013)

Ich suche eine neue HOPE V4 Stealth (vorne und hinten), bester Preis ist bei Bike-Components (https://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p32992{1}2060058_Tech-V4-Evo-Stahlflexleitung-Scheibenbremse-.html) für jeweils 189 EUR. Oder gibt es die günstiger?


----------



## bobons (19. Januar 2013)

MikeLima schrieb:


> Ich suche eine neue HOPE V4 Stealth (vorne und hinten), bester Preis ist bei Bike-Components (https://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p32992{1}2060058_Tech-V4-Evo-Stahlflexleitung-Scheibenbremse-.html) für jeweils 189 EUR. Oder gibt es die günstiger?



Das für 189,- ist doch nicht die Stealth?

Stealth = Schwarz:







Von daher: bei Hibike gibt es die Stealth für 8 Euro weniger.

Standard = Silber:


----------



## MikeLima (19. Januar 2013)

Ja, ich suche die Stealth.

Danke, hatte ich glatt übersehen dass die von mir gefundene nur die normale ist.


----------



## goofy84 (20. Januar 2013)

Hallo,

in Anbetracht der Tatsache das ich mich jetzt für ein x0 Schaltwerk entschieden habe, benötige ich noch die Trigger dazu x0 10er 3er Ritzel vorne. Hat jemand einen Tipp ?

Danke


----------



## bobons (20. Januar 2013)

goofy84 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> in Anbetracht der Tatsache das ich mich jetzt für ein x0 Schaltwerk entschieden habe, benötige ich noch die Trigger dazu x0 10er 3er Ritzel vorne. Hat jemand einen Tipp ?
> 
> Danke




Hi, nimm doch die X9, die gibt es für 65 Euro bei CNC. Sind ja auch nur 40 g mehr und kosten dafür die Hälfte der X0. 
Nur Spass, wenn man so weitermachen würde wäre man irgendwann bei Alivio und hätte 800 g mehr am Rad. 

X0 3x10: http://www.probikeshop.net/ausverkauf-sram-schalthebel-x0-paar-3-x-10-fach/70599.html


----------



## rebirth (20. Januar 2013)

Gibts irgendwo die Avid Trail Bremssättel einzeln?


----------



## goofy84 (20. Januar 2013)

bobons schrieb:


> Hi, nimm doch die X9, die gibt es für 65 Euro bei CNC. Sind ja auch nur 40 g mehr und kosten dafür die Hälfte der X0.
> Nur Spass, wenn man so weitermachen würde wäre man irgendwann bei Alivio und hätte 800 g mehr am Rad.
> 
> X0 3x10: http://www.probikeshop.net/ausverkauf-sram-schalthebel-x0-paar-3-x-10-fach/70599.html



die xx hätte ich gerne gekauft ist aber für kurbeln mit 2 ritzel meine kurbel hat 3 ritzel deshalb x0


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tall1969 (20. Januar 2013)

bobons schrieb:


> Ist nicht so abwegig: http://www.actionsports.de/de/Laufr...olite-disc-1530g-Laufradsatz-29er::51883.html
> 
> http://www.actionsports.de/de/Laufr...ution-disc-1490g-Laufradsatz-29er::51865.html
> 
> ...



WOW, interessant


----------



## wallacexiv (20. Januar 2013)

Ich suche einen preiswerten (bis 30 Euro) 1 1/8 Zoll Steuersatz, am besten schwarz, industrielager, um die 100g. Habt ihr einen Tipp?

Keinen integrierten und keinen semi-integrierten.


----------



## toastet (20. Januar 2013)

wallacexiv schrieb:


> Ich suche einen preiswerten (bis 30 Euro) 1 1/8 Zoll Steuersatz, am besten schwarz, industrielager, um die 100g. Habt ihr einen Tipp?
> 
> Keinen integrierten und keinen semi-integrierten.



wiegt halt mehr, aber obs die 76gramm dann machen musst du selbst wissen 
http://www.actionsports.de/de/Komponenten/Steuersaetze/FSA-The-PIG-DH-pro-Steuersatz::10984.html

wenn du den versand sparen willst hätte ich noch einen neuen hier zu obigen kurs inkl. versand. der gabelkonus war schonmal auf ner gabel, sonst nix.


----------



## wallacexiv (20. Januar 2013)

Genau so einen suche ich, wenn er 76g leichter wäre.


----------



## Darkwing Duck (21. Januar 2013)

Superstar Uno:

http://superstar.tibolts.co.uk/product_info.php?cPath=25&products_id=112

Gewichtsangabe kommt hin, hab ich auch in die Gewichtsdatenbank eingetragen.


----------



## bobons (21. Januar 2013)

wallacexiv schrieb:


> Ich suche einen preiswerten (bis 30 Euro) 1 1/8 Zoll Steuersatz, am besten schwarz, industrielager, um die 100g. Habt ihr einen Tipp?
> 
> Keinen integrierten und keinen semi-integrierten.



Acros AH-01, kostet zwar 40 Euro, sollte aber auch fÃ¼r eine halbe Ewigkeit reichen: http://www.gigabike.de/shopart/170011455/Steuersaetze/ACROS-AH-01-CNC-Steuersatz.htm
Gewicht ist 77 g ohne Kralle und Kappe, diese wiegen 24 g mit der Originalschraube (bei meinem Exemplar).
Bei gigabikes ebay-Account ist der Versand fÃ¼r 40 Euro inklusive, ich habe komplett nur 39,90 â¬ bezahlt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Connay (21. Januar 2013)

Suche Look Quartz Pedale in Rot mit Schuhplatten für nen Kurs unter 50 (inkl. Versand)


----------



## toastet (22. Januar 2013)

Rock Shox Totem RC2 DH Coil 180mm in 1 1/8 

bester gefundener Preis 599,90
http://www.probikeshop.net/ausverkauf-rockshox-gabel-totem-rc2-dh-coil-180-mm-pivot-1-1-8-schwarz-2012/79804.html

Will ungern soviel Kohle ins Ausland schicken, Probikeshop sitzt ja in Frankreich...


----------



## Mr. Nice (22. Januar 2013)

Connay schrieb:


> Suche Look Quartz Pedale in Rot mit Schuhplatten für nen Kurs unter 50 (inkl. Versand)



http://www.radsport-smit.de/epages/...term=Produktaktion&utm_campaign=GoogleBase-DE


----------



## GreenTavern (22. Januar 2013)

Ich suche zwei XT-Bremsscheibne SM-RT81 (Centerlock) mit Ice Tec und zwar einmal in Größe 203 und einmal in 180mm für zusammen weniger als 68,80 Euro inkl. Versand. Weiß da jemand noch etwas günstigeres? Danke schonmal.


----------



## jammerlappen (23. Januar 2013)

Spank Spoon Vorbau oder ähnliches irgendwo günstiger zu finden?


----------



## toastet (23. Januar 2013)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Spank Spoon Vorbau oder ähnliches irgendwo günstiger zu finden?



bei bikeunit/brüggelmann mit 5 euro gutschein für ne bwertung, voraussetzung wäre halt noch was kaufen um ü50 euro zu kommen für den gutschein. ggf kannse auch erst preisalarm probieren, dann ging es theoretisch für unter 30 euro. mal akzeptieren die crc als referenzpreis, mal nicht 

bei crc musst du aber ja auch 49,- euro zusammen haben um versandkostenfrei zu bestellen


----------



## GreenTavern (24. Januar 2013)

Hat jemand gerade gute Preise für eine 10-fach XT Kassette (11-36) und die passende XT-Kette HG94 parat? Vielen Dank!


----------



## ogni (24. Januar 2013)

Hallo Zusammen,
kennt jemand eine günstige Bezugsquelle in Deutschland für folgende Klemme ?

[ame="http://www.amazon.com/Crank-Brothers-Split-Collar-Silver/dp/B002SR7I8A/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1359060578&sr=8-1&keywords=crank+brothers+split+seat+collar+blue"]amazon.com Crank Brothers Split in Silber/blau Durchmesser 35mm[/ame]

Wäre toll ;-)

Gruß


----------



## jammerlappen (24. Januar 2013)

GreenTavern schrieb:


> Hat jemand gerade gute Preise für eine 10-fach XT Kassette (11-36) und die passende XT-Kette HG94 parat? Vielen Dank!



Ich bin bei RCZ fündig geworden...


----------



## toastet (24. Januar 2013)

ogni schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> kennt jemand eine günstige Bezugsquelle in Deutschland für folgende Klemme ?
> 
> amazon.com Crank Brothers Split in Silber/blau Durchmesser 35mm
> ...



http://www.berg-ab.de/shop/product_info.php?cPath=70&products_id=3494


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freefloh (24. Januar 2013)

Ja aber nur 31,8mm und nicht 35mm :-(


----------



## seb_666 (24. Januar 2013)

ogni schrieb:


> amazon.com Crank Brothers Split in Silber/blau Durchmesser 35mm



Wenn man mal berücksichtigt, dass es die blau/silberne Variante fast nirgends (mehr?) gibt:
http://www.tnc-hamburg.com/TNC-Shop/Sattelstuetzenklemmen/Crank-Brothers-Sattelstuetzklemmen/Crank-Brothers-Split-Sattelstuetzenklemme-blau-silber-35-0-mm--14436.html


----------



## rebirth (24. Januar 2013)

taugt die mit den zwei hebeln was? würd mich ma interessieren..


----------



## ogni (24. Januar 2013)

seb_666 schrieb:


> Wenn man mal berücksichtigt, dass es die blau/silberne Variante fast nirgends (mehr?) gibt:
> http://www.tnc-hamburg.com/TNC-Shop/Sattelstuetzenklemmen/Crank-Brothers-Sattelstuetzklemmen/Crank-Brothers-Split-Sattelstuetzenklemme-blau-silber-35-0-mm--14436.html



Ja hast ja recht aber 4X  für ne sattelklemme finde ich bissl arg, hoffe auf nen Preis um 25 rum. Ist immerhin von 2010 wenn ich das richtig weiss.

LG


----------



## suoixon (25. Januar 2013)

Die gibt's eigentilch recht regelmÃ¤Ãig bie CRC fÃ¼r ca. 20â¬


----------



## Sven_Kiel (25. Januar 2013)

suoixon schrieb:


> Die gibt's eigentilch recht regelmäßig bie CRC für ca. 20



nicht ganz: 34....und dann auch nicht in blau

Suche zur Zeit auch eine starke 35mm-Klemme für meine rutschende Stütze...meine Hope möchte ich nicht mehr wegen des blöden Hebels. Syntace und Salsa Flip Loc wären bevorzugt oder die Crankbrothers in blau oder orange..


----------



## warp4 (25. Januar 2013)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> nicht ganz: 34....und dann auch nicht in blau
> 
> Suche zur Zeit auch eine starke 35mm-Klemme für meine rutschende Stütze...meine Hope möchte ich nicht mehr wegen des blöden Hebels. Syntace und Salsa Flip Loc wären bevorzugt oder die Crankbrothers in blau oder orange..



Hibike hat die Salsa in 35mm / blau lagernd.
Allerdings für 34,90...

Gruß Uwe


----------



## suoixon (25. Januar 2013)

Ich sagte ja nicht momentan sondern regelmÃ¤Ãig, die CB Sattelklemme habe ich da schon fÃ¼r 20â¬ gekauft


----------



## Schibbl (25. Januar 2013)

Hallo,

ich werde aus dem Wust von AM Gabeln nicht so schnell schlau. Ich suche eine möglichst günstige AM Gabel mit max. 520mm Einbaulänge (140mm FW) und Steckachse (15 od. 20mm). Einsatz soll das gute Stück an einem AM Hardtail finden und wird dem entsprechend auch im Mittelgebirge bewegt werden.

Danke für eure Tipps und Schnapper.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sven_Kiel (25. Januar 2013)

warp4 schrieb:


> Hibike hat die Salsa in 35mm / blau lagernd.
> Allerdings für 34,90...
> 
> Gruß Uwe



Danke, hab die chon für 23 bei berg-ab.de entdeckt und kann mich nur nicht entscheiden, weil ich noch mit der Syntace SuperLock2 liebäugel...
Optik vs. Function...


----------



## fone (25. Januar 2013)

Schibbl schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich werde aus dem Wust von AM Gabeln nicht so schnell schlau. Ich suche eine möglichst günstige AM Gabel mit max. 520mm Einbaulänge (140mm FW) und Steckachse (15 od. 20mm). Einsatz soll das gute Stück an einem AM Hardtail finden und wird dem entsprechend auch im Mittelgebirge bewegt werden.
> 
> Danke für eure Tipps und Schnapper.



rock shox sektor.


----------



## psychoo2 (25. Januar 2013)

Suche Schwalbe Fat Albert 2.4er in der EVO ausführung für 
vorne und hinten !


----------



## SkyDogCowboy (25. Januar 2013)

Suche Avid BB7 Mountain (am besten 180mm Scheibe) für weniger als 46 Euro (das günstigste, was ich finden konnte!)

cheers


----------



## austriacarp (25. Januar 2013)

psychoo2 schrieb:


> Suche Schwalbe Fat Albert 2.4er in der EVO ausführung für
> vorne und hinten !


Billiger habe ich ihn zur Zeit nirgends gesehen

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k3...ke-skin-trailstar-24-tl-ready-faltreifen.html
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k3...ake-skin-pacestar-24-tl-ready-faltreifen.html


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (25. Januar 2013)

Same price. Vllt. eine Überlegung wert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## njoerd (25. Januar 2013)

suche eine Teleskopsattelstütze


----------



## Sven_Kiel (25. Januar 2013)

njoerd schrieb:


> suche eine Teleskopsattelstütze



Durchmesser?


----------



## sun909 (25. Januar 2013)

Liebe Leute ,
ein wenig mehr Infos könntet ihr schon geben. 

Die letzten Anfragen waren ziemlich "dahingerotzt", auf dass irgend ein Depp sich für euch die Mühe macht zu suchen 

Das Mindeste, das ihr hier schreiben könntet, sind genaue Beschreibungen, am Beispiel der Sattelstütze also:

1. Durchmesser
2. Verstellhöhe
3. günstigster Preis plus link, zu dem ihr es selber gefunden habt
4. Produkte, die ihr aus bestimmten Gründen ausschließt

grüße
sun909


----------



## Schibbl (25. Januar 2013)

sun909 schrieb:


> Die letzten Anfragen waren ziemlich "dahingerotzt", auf dass irgend ein Depp sich für euch die Mühe macht zu suchen
> ...
> 1. Durchmesser
> 2. Verstellhöhe
> ...



OK.

Gesucht wird ein Schnäppchen für eine AM Federgabel
1. 1 1/8 Zoll durchgängig, max. 520mm Einbaulänge, 200mm Disc kompat.
2. Verstellen muss nicht sein. Optional ca. 100 - 140 mm FW
3. Rock Shox Sektor RL für 290 Euro leider in 150mm FW und damit zu hoch
4. alles was 1. nicht entspricht wird ausgeschlossen

Danke


----------



## Wurzelpedaleur (25. Januar 2013)

Schibbl schrieb:


> OK.
> 
> Gesucht wird ein SchnÃ¤ppchen fÃ¼r eine AM Federgabel
> 1. 1 1/8 Zoll durchgÃ¤ngig, max. 520mm EinbaulÃ¤nge, 200mm Disc kompat.
> ...



Bei CRC gibt's gerade viele GabelschnÃ¤ppchen, zB ne Sektor R fÃ¼r 205â¬ oder eine Fox Float 130mm Kashima fÃ¼r 400â¬. Hat aber einen tapered Schaft. Aber fÃ¼r das gesparte Geld kÃ¶nntest du dir locker eine untere auÃen liegende Steuersatzschale leisten, damit du eine tapered Gabel verwenden kannst. Federweg kann man mit einem Spacer reduzieren, wenn 150mm zu viel ist.
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Categories.aspx?CategoryID=613&utm_source=SilverpopMailing&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=GER-25_01_13_Massive%20savings%20FSA%20Components%20%281%29&utm_content=&_$ja=tsid:41391


----------



## ogni (25. Januar 2013)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> nicht ganz: 34....und dann auch nicht in blau
> 
> Suche zur Zeit auch eine starke 35mm-Klemme für meine rutschende Stütze...meine Hope möchte ich nicht mehr wegen des blöden Hebels. Syntace und Salsa Flip Loc wären bevorzugt oder die Crankbrothers in blau oder orange..



Muss leider genau die blau silberne Split in 35 sein. Baujahr ist glaube ich 2010. Für sachdienliche Infos wäre ich dankbar.

LG


----------



## Schibbl (25. Januar 2013)

Wurzelpedaleur schrieb:


> Bei CRC gibt's gerade viele Gabelschnäppchen, zB ne Sektor R für 205 oder eine Fox Float 130mm Kashima für 400. Hat aber einen tapered Schaft. Aber für das gesparte Geld könntest du dir locker eine untere außen liegende Steuersatzschale leisten, damit du eine tapered Gabel verwenden kannst. Federweg kann man mit einem Spacer reduzieren, wenn 150mm zu viel ist.
> http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Categories.aspx?CategoryID=613&utm_source=SilverpopMailing&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=GER-25_01_13_Massive%20savings%20FSA%20Components%20%281%29&utm_content=&_$ja=tsid:41391



Danke. Leider ist der Steuersatz voll integriert und die Bastellösung würde zu einer höheren Einbaulänge führen.
Andere Idee für ein Gabelschnapper?


----------



## seb_666 (25. Januar 2013)

Drei hab ich noch:

Wenn Du Glück hast, gibt's hier noch die CB Split QR in blau/silber 35mm für 36 EUR + Versand:
http://www.mountainbikes.net/mtbikes/produkt.cfm?ctry=1&za=1&lc=1&curcd=1&cid=130125132408&pnr=17076

Ansonsten halt teurer:
http://www.bikestore.cc/crank-brothers-sattelschnellspanner-35mm-blausilber-p-158583.html

http://www.bikeavenue.de/b2c/Crank-Brothers-Sattelklemme-QR-Split-350mm_1


----------



## njoerd (26. Januar 2013)

Hast Recht! 

1. Durchmesser     *30,9*
2. Verstellhöhe     * >=100mm*
4. Produkte, die ihr aus bestimmten Gründen ausschließt
*Das System von CB, bei dem sich der Zug                        nicht bewegt, ist bevorzugt *





sun909 schrieb:


> Liebe Leute ,
> ein wenig mehr Infos könntet ihr schon geben.
> 
> Die letzten Anfragen waren ziemlich "dahingerotzt", auf dass irgend ein Depp sich für euch die Mühe macht zu suchen
> ...


----------



## bobons (26. Januar 2013)

njoerd schrieb:


> Hast Recht!
> 
> 1. Durchmesser     *30,9*
> 2. Verstellhöhe     * >=100mm*
> ...



http://www.rczbikeshop.com/german/c...nolog-30-9x405mm-travel-125mm-black-2013.html

Mit dem Gutscheincode *RCZW20 * bis 31.1.:

Gesamtsumme 	223,08 

Sonst 245 Euro bei Lieferbarkeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## adirem (26. Januar 2013)

Hallo,

ich suche ein Shimano XTR Shadow + aus 2013 SGS unter 160.
Ausserdem Shimano Shifter 3/10 fach.

Danke!
Daniel


----------



## Rad-ab (26. Januar 2013)

adirem schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich suche ein Shimano XTR Shadow + aus 2013 SGS unter 160â¬.
> Ausserdem Shimano Shifter 3/10 fach.


Zwar nicht 2013, dafÃ¼r aber 145â¬:
http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/shimano-schaltwerk-xtr---shadow---rd-m985-sgs/aid:515720

Auch als GS:
http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/shimano-schaltwerk-xtr----shadow---rd-m985-gs/aid:515716

Unterschied 2012/2013 ist afaik nur, dass man 2013 auf "Direct Mount" umbauen kann...
Wenn man nen klassisches Schaltauge hat also irrelevant.
Der Rest des Schaltwerks ist wohl gleich geblieben.

P.S.
funktioniert Ã¼berigens mit SRAM 9fach Shifter auch wunderbar mit 9fach Kassette und Kette  (gerade genauso bei mir verbaut)


----------



## bobons (26. Januar 2013)

Rad-ab schrieb:


> P.S.
> funktioniert überigens mit SRAM 9fach Shifter auch wunderbar mit 9fach Kassette und Kette  (gerade genauso bei mir verbaut)



Hat Shimanski die Shifter-Übersetzung geändert? Oder SRAM?


----------



## Rad-ab (26. Januar 2013)

bobons schrieb:


> Hat Shimanski die Shifter-Übersetzung geändert? Oder SRAM?


Shimanski hat sie wohl für 10fach auf ~1:1 ändern müssen da mit 1:2 das Einstellen sehr fummelig(=fehleranfällig für ungenaue Einstellung) geworden wäre.
Dadurch passt das dann zufällig mit den alten SRAM Triggern 
(Näheres gibt es im "9fach/10fach Kompatibilitäts" Thread im Techtalk)

Welches Verhältnis Sram bei seinen 10fach Schaltwerken hat weiß ich nicht
...vermutlich was krummes damit es ja nicht kompatibel wird )


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (26. Januar 2013)

Suche Shimano Bremsscheibe 203mm RT76 (32,90â¬ bei bike-discount) oder RT66 (18,90â¬ bei bike-discount) und Shimano Saint M810 (50â¬ bei brÃ¼ggelmann) oder M820 (65â¬ bei bike-discount) Bremshebel fÃ¼r links.

Hat da von euch jemand einen Schnapper parat?


----------



## Puls220 (26. Januar 2013)

Rad-ab schrieb:


> P.S.
> funktioniert überigens mit SRAM 9fach Shifter auch wunderbar mit 9fach Kassette und Kette  (gerade genauso bei mir verbaut)



Das würde mich auch nochmal interessieren, alle Infos besagen, dass die Übersetzung geändert wurde uns es nicht sauber funktioniert (natürlich rasten ein paar Gänge "sauber" ein, aber eben nicht alle...)


----------



## NaitsirhC (26. Januar 2013)

nils.lohbarbek schrieb:


> Suche Shimano Bremsscheibe 203mm RT76 (32,90 bei bike-discount) oder RT66 (18,90 bei bike-discount) und Shimano Saint M810 (50 bei brüggelmann) oder M820 (65 bei bike-discount) Bremshebel für links.
> 
> Hat da von euch jemand einen Schnapper parat?



von der RT 76 in 203mm würde ich dir abraten, zumindest nach diesen Berichten hier (falls du es nicht kennst): http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=481559
Eigene Erfahrungen hab ich nicht, hab mir erst vor kurzem eine 76 in 180mm montiert.


----------



## eljugador (26. Januar 2013)

Hi Leute ich brauch mal eure Hilfe für meinen Neuaufbau. Ich such eine xrt Trail Bremsen. Ein dura ace 10 Fach Kette HG7900 , ein sram S3 x0 2fach Umwerfer,  und den passenden Shiffter x9 oder x0 ist egal. Und einen bionicon c.guard. Wäre Super wenn ihr mir helfen könntet danke schon mal


----------



## bobons (27. Januar 2013)

eljugador schrieb:


> Hi Leute ich brauch mal eure Hilfe für meinen Neuaufbau. Ich such eine xrt Trail Bremsen. Ein dura ace 10 Fach Kette HG7900 , ein sram S3 x0 2fach Umwerfer,  und den passenden Shiffter x9 oder x0 ist egal. Und einen bionicon c.guard. Wäre Super wenn ihr mir helfen könntet danke schon mal



X9 einzeln 2-fach: http://www.rczbikeshop.com/englishue/sram-2012-front-trigger-x9-3-sp-grey.html

Kette: Die CN-7900 ist recht teuer für das was sie kann und ist wie viele CN-xx00 von Rissen in den Gliedern geprägt - Shimano reizt bei jeder neuen Serie das Material aus, die Nachfolgemodelle CN-xx0*1* sind dann wieder stabiler. Wenn Du die CN-7900 wegen dem Gewicht willst: Nimm die CN-7901 oder eine KMC X10-SL.
Anmerkung dazu: Bei den Gewichtsbildern hat sich bei der CN-7900 eine falsche Kette eingeschlichen, die Kette mit 239 g ist keine CN-7900, sieht eher aus wie eine KMC X10-SL.

Beim C.guard musst Du Dich noch entscheiden welchen Du willst - die 1er Version geht bei ebay teileweise für 10 Euro über den Tisch, taugt aber anscheinend nichts laut Meinungen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toastet (27. Januar 2013)

nils.lohbarbek schrieb:


> Suche Shimano Bremsscheibe 203mm RT76 (32,90â¬ bei bike-discount) oder RT66 (18,90â¬ bei bike-discount) und Shimano Saint M810 (50â¬ bei brÃ¼ggelmann) oder M820 (65â¬ bei bike-discount) Bremshebel fÃ¼r links.
> 
> Hat da von euch jemand einen Schnapper parat?



die rt-66 gibts zum selben kurs bei brÃ¼ggelmann, bewerte doch einen artikel oder melde dich zum newsletter an, dann gibts ja noch nen gutschein und es wird billiger. 

kann die rt76 in 203 aber problemlos empfehlen, fahre die an 2 rÃ¤dern va/ha in 203 mit der 810 saint und keine probleme, trotz >110 kg mit gepÃ¤ck. is bei brÃ¼ggelmann wohl aus, da gabs die fÃ¼r 29,99...


----------



## Lucky-Luke-03 (27. Januar 2013)

Suche eine SRAM Kassette XG-1080 oder XG-1099 in 11-36
Kann man die überhaupt günstig bekommen....
Danke


----------



## FrozenSmoke (27. Januar 2013)

Suche eine SC-Gabel wie 66, Totem oder Idylle SC für circa. 500 als Ersatz für meine Boxxer.
Wenn jmd. n guten Schnapper sieht bitte posten 
(Suntour stellt keine Option dar..)


----------



## rebirth (27. Januar 2013)

[OFFTOPIC] 





FrozenSmoke schrieb:


> Suntour stellt keine Option dar



Darf ich fragen wieso?

[/OFFTOPIC]


----------



## Spike777 (27. Januar 2013)

Suche die Rock Shox Reverb fÃ¼r 31,6 SattelstÃ¼tze fÃ¼r unter 199â¬

Hat jemand was gesehen ?


----------



## toastet (27. Januar 2013)

Spike777 schrieb:


> Suche die Rock Shox Reverb für 31,6 Sattelstütze für unter 199
> 
> Hat jemand was gesehen ?



bikeunit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bansaiman (27. Januar 2013)

weiß jemand,wo es die Zee Bremse unter 100 Euro gibt?


----------



## Maniac_TE (28. Januar 2013)

Suche:
2*Shimano SM-RT86 203mm 6-Loch fÃ¼r unter 83,80â¬+3,90â¬=87,70â¬
(bei cycle-basar.de)

SchÃ¶ne GrÃ¼Ãe!


----------



## octaviaRSdriver (28. Januar 2013)

Maniac_TE schrieb:


> Suche:
> 2*Shimano SM-RT86 203mm 6-Loch für unter 83,80+3,90=87,70
> (bei cycle-basar.de)
> 
> Schöne Grüße!



Also wenn ich auf die Site gehe kostet eine 203mm Scheibe dort 30,90???


----------



## Maniac_TE (28. Januar 2013)

also die 30,90 kommen bei mir bei der 160er scheibe.
Wenn ich 203 wähle kommt: 41,90
bei 180 zb: 34,90


----------



## fone (28. Januar 2013)

sun909 schrieb:


> Liebe Leute ,
> ein wenig mehr Infos könntet ihr schon geben.
> 
> Die letzten Anfragen waren ziemlich "dahingerotzt", auf dass irgend ein Depp sich für euch die Mühe macht zu suchen
> ...



ich bin für einen neuen "suche ein schnäppchen thread" mit festen regeln, wo zucht und ordnung herrscht!


----------



## goofy84 (29. Januar 2013)

Hallo,

ich suche ein Innenlager mÃ¶glichst leicht, GXP auf BSA fÃ¼r eine xx SRAM Kurbel. Herausgefunden habe ich:
Chris King
Reset GXPlite

liegen alle bei ~125 â¬, was mir zu teuer erscheint, das originale SRAM Innenlager ist mir mit 128 gr zu schwer. Ãber preisgÃ¼nstige und leichte Alternativen wÃ¼rde ich mich freuen. 

Danke


----------



## benzinkanister (29. Januar 2013)

Bin auch auf der Suche nach einer Zee Bremsanlage. 
Günstigstes Set hab ich bei Rose für 237 gefunden

http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/shimano-zee-scheibenbremse-br-m640-591927/aid:591929

http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/shimano-zee-scheibenbremse-br-m640/aid:591925

Gruß


----------



## fone (29. Januar 2013)

ich suche eine günstige sattelstütze über 410mm in 30,9. 

außerdem eine kettenführung E.13 SS+ ISCG 05, schwarz


----------



## erkan1984 (29. Januar 2013)

goofy84 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich suche ein Innenlager möglichst leicht, GXP auf BSA für eine xx SRAM Kurbel. Herausgefunden habe ich:
> Chris King
> ...



http://nextbikeparts.com/mortop-external-bottom-bracket-sram-gxp.html

Keine ahnung, ob es auch deutsche Quellen dafür gibt.
Tuning-bikes.de führt Mortop-Teile, evtl. können die dir so ein Lager beschaffen...


----------



## bobons (29. Januar 2013)

goofy84 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich suche ein Innenlager möglichst leicht, GXP auf BSA für eine xx SRAM Kurbel. Herausgefunden habe ich:
> Chris King
> ...



Das Truvativ GXP Team  ist etwas leichter.
Für die restlichen 20 g Ersparnis bezahlst Du ca. 5 /g... 

Wir sind hier nicht im LB-Forum, hier darf man über so etwas lachen. 

Es soll da noch Token GXP-Lager geben, ca. 60 Euro für 80 g, habe aber keine in D gefunden, nur aus Taiwan.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alex-F (29. Januar 2013)

Suche SRAM x9 type 2 medium cage - in schwarz - für um die 60.


----------



## MalcomX (29. Januar 2013)

Suche einen crc-gutschein. gibts mal wieder 12â¬ bei 125â¬ bestellwert oder so?


----------



## TonySoprano (29. Januar 2013)

Alex-F schrieb:


> Suche SRAM x9 type 2 medium cage - in schwarz - fÃ¼r um die 60â¬.



bei boc fÃ¼r 65,-â¬

https://www.boc24.de/produkt/Sram-X-9-ESP-Kaefig-mittellang____52652.html

in lang fÃ¼r 60,-â¬  

oder bei berg-ab.de das X.O lang in grÃ¼n fÃ¼r 70,-â¬


----------



## Alex-F (29. Januar 2013)

Nicht type 2 

Dann noch die Ergänzung: x9 type 2 Medium 10fach in schwarz. 

10fach vergessen.


----------



## bobons (29. Januar 2013)

Er sucht aber "Type 2" - gibt es nur in 10-fach. Unter 77 mit Versand habe ich es auch nicht gefunden. Vielleicht im Bikemarkt.


----------



## Alex-F (29. Januar 2013)

Das "schwarz" ist auch schwierig. Grau gibt's überall, aber das soll's eben nicht sein.


----------



## goofy84 (29. Januar 2013)

Hi,

suche noch einen SRAM XX Umwerfer 31,9er top Swing / top pull.
habe den hier gefunden leider nicht meine Größe:
http://www.cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?products_id=10128

Danke


----------



## TonySoprano (29. Januar 2013)

ups, sorry, fahre selber noch alles 9fach am MTB, daher nicht weiter drüber nachgedacht


----------



## goofy84 (5. Februar 2013)

Suche 11-36 oder 11 32 Kassette 10fach leicht mit gutem Preis-Leistungsverhältnis.

Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## octaviaRSdriver (5. Februar 2013)

goofy84 schrieb:


> Suche 11-36 oder 11 32 Kassette 10fach leicht mit gutem Preis-Leistungsverhältnis.
> 
> Danke



zwischen beiden Kassetten liegen aber fast schon Welten. Beispiel XT Kassette:
11-32 (285g)
11-36 (330g)
Übersetzungstechnisch sind sie auch recht unterschiedlich!
Deore XT ist wohl der beste Kompromiss. Kosten unter 50.


----------



## goofy84 (5. Februar 2013)

meine Vorstellung 11-36 bis 250gr. bisher habe ich die sram pg-1070 gefunden


----------



## bobons (5. Februar 2013)

goofy84 schrieb:


> meine Vorstellung 11-36 bis 250gr. bisher habe ich die sram pg-1070 gefunden



http://gewichte.mtb-news.de/product-2863/sram-kassette-pg-1070

Unter 250 g gibt es nur die XG-1099.
Kostet aber 1 Euro/Gramm. 
Bei der XT bekommst Du 7 Gramm/Euro!
Was ist wohl besser? Jetzt kommt mir nicht mit dem Wein-Vergleich.


----------



## octaviaRSdriver (5. Februar 2013)

Eine Möglichkeit gibts noch: SRAM PG-1080.
Die X.0 Kassette gibts nur in 11-36.
Wiegt 242g und kostet aber auch fast soviel wie eine XX. 
Ist ja auch ähnlich aufgebaut. Hab die X.0 noch nie im Sonderangebot gesehen.


----------



## Joe1987 (5. Februar 2013)

Hey
ich bin auf der Suche nach einer neuen oder gebrauchten, grauen Marzocchi 44 RC3 Ti 140mm tapered oder 1 1/8

Das günstigste gefundene Angebot ist dieses hier:
http://www.mountainbike-parts.ch/marzocchi-44-rc3-titanium-qr15-140mm-federgabel-p-454.html

Falls jemand noch eine Idee hat immer her damit 
Danke


----------



## Surfjunk (6. Februar 2013)

Suche Acros A-Flat SL in schwarz oder rot.
Meine bester Preis bis jetzt mit Versand 109â¬.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## criscross (6. Februar 2013)

http://r2-bike.com/Acros-Pedal-Aflat-SL


kostenloser Versand !


----------



## Surfjunk (6. Februar 2013)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Suche Acros A-Flat SL in schwarz oder rot.
> Meine bester Preis bis jetzt mit Versand 109.





criscross schrieb:


> http://r2-bike.com/Acros-Pedal-Aflat-SL



Das war genau mein Preis den ich auch hatte


----------



## nationrider (6. Februar 2013)

hat jemand nen heissen tipp für den günstigen bezug von
supdpin s-pro III pedalen (schwarz)?


----------



## MikeLima (6. Februar 2013)

gibt es bei CRC für ca. 67 EUR


----------



## goofy84 (6. Februar 2013)

hat jemand einen Tipp für eine leichte und haltbare Kette, verbaut ist eine xxKurbel und eine Shimano xtr Kassette 11-34 // 10fach

Danke


----------



## Berrrnd (6. Februar 2013)

.


----------



## goofy84 (6. Februar 2013)

leicht ~ 250 gr


----------



## octaviaRSdriver (6. Februar 2013)

KMC X11SL. oder X10SL


----------



## worrest-t (7. Februar 2013)

Hi,

bin auf der Suche nach leichten SchlÃ¤uchen (26x) fÃ¼r Maxxis Ardent Reifen. Ich brauche 3 StÃ¼ck und habe den gÃ¼nstigsten Preis bei Bike24.de fÃ¼r 24â¬ gefunden. Modell war der Maxxis UltraLight

Kennt einer einen gÃ¼nstigeren Preis oder passenden Rabattcode?

SchÃ¶nen GruÃ

worrest-t


----------



## Sven_Kiel (7. Februar 2013)

worrest-t schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> bin auf der Suche nach leichten Schläuchen (26x) für Maxxis Ardent Reifen. Ich brauche 3 Stück und habe den günstigsten Preis bei Bike24.de für 24 gefunden.
> 
> ...



http://www.berg-ab.de/shop/product_info.php?cPath=47_49&products_id=2772


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## erkan1984 (7. Februar 2013)

180g sind aber nun nicht leicht...
Ist der Preis bei Bike24.de inkl, versand?
FÃ¼r ca 9â¬ sollte es die Schwalbe SV14A XX-Light auch beim lokalen, gut sortierten HÃ¤ndler geben...


----------



## worrest-t (7. Februar 2013)

Uups hatte das Modell vergessen. Habe den Maxxis Ultralieght (125gr) als guten Kompromiss aus Preis und Gewicht gehalten.



> FÃ¼r ca 9â¬ sollte es die Schwalbe SV14A XX-Light auch beim lokalen, gut sortierten HÃ¤ndler geben...



Super Tipp, den gibt es auch schon fÃ¼r 6.99â¬ im I-Net. Da schlag ich mal zu mit 95gr auch echt ne Wucht fÃ¼r den Preis.
 @erkan1984 Aber passt der auch zum Ardent in 2.25 und 2.4??? Da steht nÃ¤mlich zwischen 1.9 und 2.1???

SchÃ¶nen GruÃ und Danke


----------



## erkan1984 (7. Februar 2013)

wird vielleicht etwas dünn....
hab ihn sonst auch mit Racing Ralph oder NobbyNic gefahren, halt bis max 2.25
ansonsten
gibts den auch mit nur 1x Light


----------



## jts-nemo (7. Februar 2013)

Taugt sowas für mittelharten Enduroeinsatz nit gelegentlichem Bikeparkeinsatz oder hat man dann nur einen Platten nanch dem anderen?
Ist nicht nur Gelaber, ich suche nämlich auch Schlauchschnäppchen zu genanntem Zweck und möglichst leicht


----------



## toastet (7. Februar 2013)

Son Standardschlauch wiegt doch auch nur 190 gramm rum, damit hat dann keinen Stress. Wegen 60/120 gramm den Stress mit nem Platten im Bikepark riskieren


----------



## jts-nemo (7. Februar 2013)

mh, 60g/Schlauch ist schon was finde ich, vor allem an der richtigen Stelle. Aber ja, fürn Bikepark lasse ich mal als Anforderung fallen


----------



## bobons (7. Februar 2013)

Die Eclipse-Schläuche werden hier von mindestens einem User im Park gefahren, der keine Probleme damit hat.
Wenn man keine Durchschläge hat, ist der Schlauch egal.
Wenn man welche hat auch. 

Warum kein Latex? Damit verlieren zumindest Dornen ihren Schrecken. Noch etwas Dichtmilch rein und fertig.


----------



## Surfjunk (7. Februar 2013)

LaTeX und Milch = gut
Milch und Tubeless = sehr gut. 
Park = nö
Enduro = Jup


----------



## alli333i (7. Februar 2013)

gibt es die Nukeproof Electron (gerne auch unter anderem Label) Pedale bei *nicht*-polnischen shops für deutlich unter 30 Euro?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bobons (8. Februar 2013)

alli333i schrieb:


> gibt es die Nukeproof Electron (gerne auch unter anderem Label) Pedale bei *nicht*-polnischen shops für deutlich unter 30 Euro?





kandyman schrieb:


> Die Nukeproof Electron sind gelabelte HT PA12A.
> 
> Die sind wohl die billigste Variante (23), ein flaches Pedal mit 350g zu bekommen das auch ordentlich was aushält. Im Gegensatz zu dünngefrästen Alu- oder gar Magnesiumteilen kann man mit dem Nylonkörper schon ordentlich wo einschlagen ohne dass was kaputtgeht, meistens sieht man nicht mal was nachher.
> 
> ...



Aber deutlich unter 30 Euro geht wohl nur über ebay/Bikemarkt.
http://www.commencal-store.co.uk/PBSCProduct.asp?ItmID=10305196


----------



## kandyman (8. Februar 2013)

bobons schrieb:


> Aber deutlich unter 30 Euro geht wohl nur über ebay/Bikemarkt.
> http://www.commencal-store.co.uk/PBSCProduct.asp?ItmID=10305196



Von da hab ich meine: http://www.26bikes.com/parts/pedals/ht_pa12a   -> Edit, sorry, ist natürlich polnisch. Warum das ein Problem sein soll muss man mir aber erklären.


----------



## Martina H. (9. Februar 2013)

Suche Kind Shock Stütze in 31.6 in 420er Länge günstiger als 

150 Euro bei Hibike

http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...d-Shock-Super-Natural-Vario-Sattelstütze.html

Alternativ dazu auch die 435er Länge mit 150 mm günstiger als 

170 Euro auch bei Hibike

Gerne natürlich auch gebraucht  

Danke


----------



## alli333i (10. Februar 2013)

kandyman schrieb:


> Von da hab ich meine: http://www.26bikes.com/parts/pedals/ht_pa12a   -> Edit, sorry, ist natürlich polnisch. Warum das ein Problem sein soll muss man mir aber erklären.




ich bestell nicht gerne auf polnisch 

aber ich glaub, ich versuchs doch mal


----------



## metriod (10. Februar 2013)

Kool Stop lachsfarben. Jmd. einen Tipp?


----------



## TonySoprano (10. Februar 2013)

Canti, V-Brake, RR (Shimano, Campa) oder watt??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## metriod (10. Februar 2013)

Whoops, V-Brake!

Bisher bei hi-bike am günstigsten in lachs/schwarz für 7,55


----------



## kandyman (10. Februar 2013)

alli333i schrieb:


> ich bestell nicht gerne auf polnisch
> 
> aber ich glaub, ich versuchs doch mal



Ich hab auf Englisch, war problemlos.

Die Polen haben auch die besten Preise für andere HTs.


----------



## bobons (10. Februar 2013)

metriod schrieb:


> Whoops, V-Brake!
> 
> Bisher bei hi-bike am günstigsten in lachs/schwarz für 7,55



Wenn Du noch eine Kette etc. bestellst gibt es bei Kurbelix 2 Paar Beläge für 13,80 Euro und kostenlosen Versand ab 20 Euro. Sonst bist Du bei Hibike mit Versand auch bei 20 Euro.


----------



## metriod (10. Februar 2013)

Danke!

Weißt du, ob die Beläge mit Avid Bremsschuhen kompatibel sind?


----------



## octaviaRSdriver (10. Februar 2013)

Bei V-Brake gibts doch nur 2 Standards. 
Entweder sinds Cartridge Beläge zum rausziehen. 
Oder die Beläge bringen einen eigen Bolzen mit, der dann am Bremsarm befestigt wird. Ist bei den Cantileverbremsen auch nicht anders.


----------



## metriod (10. Februar 2013)

Gut zu wissen, danke!


----------



## bobons (10. Februar 2013)

DP = Double Post.


----------



## Maniac_TE (11. Februar 2013)

ich such immernoch nen Syntace megaforce 2 30mm vorbau unter 109 euro. Jemand ne Idee? 

Gruß,Tim


----------



## rebirth (11. Februar 2013)

Jo. Ebay usa  link hab ich gerade keinen zur hand


----------



## octaviaRSdriver (11. Februar 2013)

Maniac_TE schrieb:


> ich such immernoch nen Syntace megaforce 2 30mm vorbau unter 109 euro. Jemand ne Idee?
> 
> Gruß,Tim



TNC Hamburg 89


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected]N (11. Februar 2013)

Hat jemand den aktuell gÃ¼ltigen RCZ Code? 

Ich habe die Mail ausversehen gelÃ¶scht... Wenn der Code auch fÃ¼r Avid gilt, sollten dort die X0 Trail Bremsen mit ca. 150â¬ sehr gÃ¼nstig sein...

Gerne nehme ich auch dafÃ¼r ein noch besseres Angebot 

Mit oder ohne Scheibe ist egal...


----------



## Maniac_TE (11. Februar 2013)

also bei TNC 109.

Andere VorschlÃ¤ge?
Ebay USA kommt mit Versand und Zoll auch auf um die 100â¬.


----------



## xylnx (11. Februar 2013)

hey, der code ist: RCZW20

ABER das bringt dir nichts. weil 





> ***This offer is available on the whole website excepting the products already on sales: ROCKSHOX / SHIMANO / SRAM / AVID / SCHWALBE / DT SWISS*



avid ist mit ausgeschlossen...


----------



## mikisoha (11. Februar 2013)

Hallo
Ich suche eine HOPE Hinterradnabe pro2 Evo. Wo gibts die billiger als 144 ?
Hat noch jemand nen aktuellen wiggle Gutscheincode?  

Danke und Gruß


----------



## Berrrnd (11. Februar 2013)

.


----------



## mikisoha (11. Februar 2013)

Hallo
Das ist ja schonmal was, genau gesagt hätte ich gerne eine rote mit 32 Löchern, ein Wiggle Gutschein wäre jetzt ne feine Sache

Gruß


----------



## RW_Eddy (11. Februar 2013)

mikisoha schrieb:


> Hallo
> Das ist ja schonmal was, genau gesagt hätte ich gerne eine rote mit 32 Löchern, ein Wiggle Gutschein wäre jetzt ne feine Sache
> 
> Gruß



Bei Wiggle kostet die 138,84 .
Bist Du schon Kunde bei Wiggle?

Viele Grüße
Eddy


----------



## mikisoha (11. Februar 2013)

Hallo
Nein, noch nicht. Aber ich gehe davon aus das ich mich nur anmelden muss. Oder klappt das nicht sofort ?

Michael


----------



## RW_Eddy (11. Februar 2013)

mikisoha schrieb:


> Hallo
> Nein, noch nicht. Aber ich gehe davon aus das ich mich nur anmelden muss. Oder klappt das nicht sofort ?
> 
> Michael



Dann könnest Du Dich noch für den Newsletter anmelden.Gibt noch 5 Pfund.
Dann Bist Du bei ca 130

LG Eddy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikisoha (11. Februar 2013)

Hallo
Ja genau, viel billiger wirds wohl nimmer. Also zuschlagen.

Danke und Gruß
Michael


----------



## mueslimann (11. Februar 2013)

Suche für eine Freundin (ca 170-175cm) ein günstiges All-Mountain/Enduro Komplettbike, bis 1500.
Oder aber einen Rahmen, der mit viel Gesuche (und günstigsten Komponente) einen Aufbau bis zu der Preisgrenze zulassen würde, also bis ca 600 inkl Dämpfer. 

Konnte leider bei den üblichen Verdächtigen nichts mehr in der Richtung finden. 
Bin dankbar für jeden Tipp.


----------



## octaviaRSdriver (11. Februar 2013)

mueslimann schrieb:


> Suche für eine Freundin (ca 170-175cm) ein günstiges All-Mountain/Enduro Komplettbike, bis 1500.
> Oder aber einen Rahmen, der mit viel Gesuche (und günstigsten Komponente) einen Aufbau bis zu der Preisgrenze zulassen würde, also bis ca 600 inkl Dämpfer.
> 
> Konnte leider bei den üblichen Verdächtigen nichts mehr in der Richtung finden.
> Bin dankbar für jeden Tipp.



http://www.bruegelmann.de/fahrradte...enduro-165-mm-rahmen-schwarz-matt/333980.html

Weiß nur nicht ob die Grösse ok wär?


----------



## pfalzbube (12. Februar 2013)

Suche ein Garmin Edge 500 Bundle schwarz-rot, bei CRC wohl 224, bei BC 239, hat jemand noch ein Angebot gesehen?


----------



## rzOne20 (12. Februar 2013)

mueslimann schrieb:


> Suche für eine Freundin (ca 170-175cm) ein günstiges All-Mountain/Enduro Komplettbike, bis 1500.
> Oder aber einen Rahmen, der mit viel Gesuche (und günstigsten Komponente) einen Aufbau bis zu der Preisgrenze zulassen würde, also bis ca 600 inkl Dämpfer.
> 
> Konnte leider bei den üblichen Verdächtigen nichts mehr in der Richtung finden.
> Bin dankbar für jeden Tipp.



yt wicked 150 mm für 1.599 im outlet

http://www.yt-industries.com/shop/de/Bikes/Wicked150


----------



## toastet (12. Februar 2013)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Hat jemand den aktuell gültigen RCZ Code?
> 
> Ich habe die Mail ausversehen gelöscht... Wenn der Code auch für Avid gilt, sollten dort die X0 Trail Bremsen mit ca. 150 sehr günstig sein...
> 
> ...



heute für avid

SALES: -10% on all AVID disc brakes 2013 
10% discount on all AVID disc brakes 2013

IN ORDER TO GET THIS DISCOUNT, please use the code : RCZAVD  on the area "Discount Codes", click "Apply Coupon" before order validation.

Offer available until THURSDAY 14th FEBRUARY 2013 at midnight (CET)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## erkan1984 (12. Februar 2013)

suche eine Günstige ISCG Kettenführung schaltbar, ähnlich der Blackspire.


----------



## bs99 (12. Februar 2013)

Suche eine 3fach Kurbel 22-32-4x 9 oder 10fach inkl. Innenlager.
z.B. SLX oder XT mit 175mm Kurbelarmen.


----------



## Tesla71 (13. Februar 2013)

bs99 schrieb:


> Suche eine 3fach Kurbel 22-32-4x 9 oder 10fach inkl. Innenlager.
> z.B. SLX oder XT mit 175mm Kurbelarmen.



Hatten sie bei Rose, sind aber inzwischen ausverkauft. 
Mit einer anderen Abstufung 26-36-48:

http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/s...ch-ii-fc-m660-inkl-hosenschutzring/aid:315344

für 79 .


----------



## demiano (13. Februar 2013)

[email protected],

suche eine 2013 (weil mattschwarz) boxxer rc.
bei bikemailorder fÃ¼r 589â¬ gesehen.

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/Bike-T...leshopping&utm_medium=preis&utm_campaign=feed


----------



## bubi_00 (13. Februar 2013)

Hi
Ich suche RaceFace Flank knee/shin und Raceface Ambush Ellbow idealerweise größe M...CRC hat leider nichtmehr beides da


----------



## wallacexiv (13. Februar 2013)

Hallo Leute, weiß Jemand zufällig wo ich einen grünen Felt  Compulsion Expert Rahmen aus dem Jahre 2012 in L her bekommen kann?

Optisch- und funktionsähnliche Rahmen werden auch akzeptiert.


----------



## MasterJD (13. Februar 2013)

Suche einen leichten Sattel à la Selle Italia SLR TT - weiß jemand von einem günstigen Angebot?


----------



## enforce (14. Februar 2013)

suche gutes Angebot für aktuelle XT-Bremse vo+hi, mit Scheiben 

cers


----------



## Surfjunk (14. Februar 2013)

Es gab doch mal die Spank Spinke Pedale fÃ¼r unter 100â¬, ich kann das nicht nirgends mehr finden. 

Am besten schwarz, rot geht auch.


----------



## Surfjunk (14. Februar 2013)

Five Ten Impact High fÃ¼r unter 90â¬ scheint auch vorbei zu sein. 
Oder noch jemand einen Tipp?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## itchyp (15. Februar 2013)

MasterJD schrieb:


> Suche einen leichten Sattel à la Selle Italia SLR TT - weiß jemand von einem günstigen Angebot?



http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/rose-sattel-race-attack-fullcarbon/aid:481263/fromtopoffers:1


----------



## jammerlappen (15. Februar 2013)

kriegt man da die Schrift weg?


----------



## Freefloh (15. Februar 2013)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Es gab doch mal die Spank Spinke Pedale für unter 100, ich kann das nicht nirgends mehr finden.
> 
> Am besten schwarz, rot geht auch.



Schau mal hier http://www.probikeshop.net/ausverkauf-spank-pedalen-spike-2012/77799.html in rot für 90, die im Bikemarkt sind wohl jetzt scheinbar alle raus.


----------



## Surfjunk (15. Februar 2013)

Freefloh schrieb:


> Schau mal hier http://www.probikeshop.net/ausverkauf-spank-pedalen-spike-2012/77799.html in rot für 90, die im Bikemarkt sind wohl jetzt scheinbar alle raus.


----------



## itchyp (15. Februar 2013)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> kriegt man da die Schrift weg?



bestimmt, am besten mit aceton.


----------



## Keks_nascher (15. Februar 2013)

Suche Rock Shox Reverb 31,6 420mm 125mm Hub mit Schwarzer Top Cab (Staubabstreifer). Keine Stealth.

Gabs wohl bei Rose für 160 Euro


----------



## suoixon (24. Februar 2013)

Suche 661 Evo Knee fÃ¼r weniger als 65â¬.

WÃ¼rde mich freuen, wenn jemand was findet.


----------



## bobons (24. Februar 2013)

suoixon schrieb:


> Suche 661 Evo Knee für weniger als 65.
> 
> Würde mich freuen, wenn jemand was findet.



Vergiss nicht den 5 -Newslettergutschein bei Internetstores AG (Bruegelmann/Fahrrad.de/Bikeunit etc.). Und die Größe wäre hilfreich.
Bei BMO gibt es sie noch in Large für 64,90 - 10% Rabatt an diesem WE.


----------



## suoixon (24. Februar 2013)

Sorry, Größe ist M.
Und wie ich das sehe sind die bei BMO ausgenommen da bereits im SALE


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Einer (25. Februar 2013)

Suche Fully bis 600â¬, GrÃ¶Ãe M, hauptsÃ¤chlich Touren, gebraucht natÃ¼rlich
Danke


----------



## shurikn (25. Februar 2013)

Einer schrieb:


> Suche Fully bis 600, Größe M, hauptsächlich Touren, gebraucht natürlich
> Danke



Bikemarkt, Suchmaske ausfüllen, und ab dafür?


----------



## CrunchRyder (25. Februar 2013)

Suche 
Race Face Ambush Zip-Off Hose in M 
und
Race Face Ambush Knee Guards in S

scheinen überall (zumindest wo ich geschaut habe) ausverkauft zu sein...


----------



## hzN (25. Februar 2013)

Also bei mir zumindest verfügbar..

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a67318/ambush-knee.html

http://www.bike24.de/p118972.html

nach Preis hab ich jetzt noch nicht sortiert..


----------



## CrunchRyder (26. Februar 2013)

Danke, da war ich wohl zu blind. Wenn es die Sachen jetzt auch noch günstiger gäb...


----------



## locke93 (26. Februar 2013)

ich hätte eine Race-Face Ambush Shirt, Raum Hannover!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CrunchRyder (26. Februar 2013)

tja, war nix mehr mit Größe S: Hat jemand die Ambush Knee in Größe S noch irgendwo gesehen?


----------



## bobons (27. Februar 2013)

CrunchRyder schrieb:


> tja, war nix mehr mit Größe S: Hat jemand die Ambush Knee in Größe S noch irgendwo gesehen?



Leider von 2010.


----------



## Mr. Nice (27. Februar 2013)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Es gab doch mal die Spank Spinke Pedale für unter 100, ich kann das nicht nirgends mehr finden.
> 
> Am besten schwarz, rot geht auch.



Straitline SC in rot für einen guten Kurs...

http://www.treeline.de/straitline-sc-defacto-dh-platform-pedal-red.html

Gruss
chris


----------



## racing_basti (27. Februar 2013)

Hat jemand den Selle Italia SLR TT fÃ¼r unter 99â¬ gesehen?


----------



## fregger87 (27. Februar 2013)

nabend leute, habe die tage ca. 200 euro mal wieder fÃ¼rs rad Ã¼ber und wollte meine julie bei einem guten angebot wechseln. super wÃ¤re ein gÃ¼nstiger preis von den shimano xt ice tech am besten mit scheiben. der gÃ¼nstigste preis hab ich mit 240â¬ gefunden.
wÃ¤re aber auch fÃ¼r was anderes offen. schon mal danke.

schÃ¶nen abend noch ;-)


----------



## kungfu (27. Februar 2013)

Suche dringend einen ISP Aufsatz (integrierte Sattelstütze). Gibt es z.B. von Tune, KCNC usw. Falls jemand einen Shop kennt der das Zeug gerade günstig anbietet dann bitte Nachricht ( bitte auch PN an mich ). Falls jemand sowas noch rumliegen hat, auch melden. Es handelt sich um einen Hai Carbon Rahmen 2009.

Gruss
k.


----------



## bobons (28. Februar 2013)

kungfu schrieb:


> Suche dringend einen ISP Aufsatz (integrierte Sattelstütze). Gibt es z.B. von Tune, KCNC usw. Falls jemand einen Shop kennt der das Zeug gerade günstig anbietet dann bitte Nachricht ( bitte auch PN an mich ). Falls jemand sowas noch rumliegen hat, auch melden. Es handelt sich um einen Hai Carbon Rahmen 2009.
> 
> Gruss
> k.



Vielleicht passt eine davon?

http://www.rczbikeshop.com/german/r...per-d34-9mmxr25mmxh50mm-black-41-stu-349.html
http://www.rczbikeshop.com/german/ritchey-wcs-bolt-topper-38-35mm-50mm.html
http://www.rczbikeshop.com/german/ritchey-wcs-bolt-topper-30-25mm-50mm.html

Mit dem Code RCZER15 15% Rabatt bis 3.März.


----------



## kungfu (28. Februar 2013)

Danke für deine Mühe !

Gruss
k.



bobons schrieb:


> Vielleicht passt eine davon?
> 
> http://www.rczbikeshop.com/german/r...per-d34-9mmxr25mmxh50mm-black-41-stu-349.html
> http://www.rczbikeshop.com/german/ritchey-wcs-bolt-topper-38-35mm-50mm.html
> ...


----------



## CrunchRyder (28. Februar 2013)

Danke für die Bemühungen. Die Ambush Pant ist bestellt, die Knieschützer Modell ab 2012 sind leider (für mich) nach wie vor nicht mehr auffindbar, bzw. ich hab keinen Shop gefunden der liefern kann.

Wer weiss was?

Danke und Gruß


----------



## njoerd (28. Februar 2013)

Hi Jungs, ich suche eine Doppelbrückengabel. primär eine Boxxer WC weiß, hat da jemand gerade ein Angebot? Alle andere DC Gabeln, sind auch gern gesehen. Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## metriod (28. Februar 2013)

Suche "oldschool" Time Atac MTB Pedale. Kriegt man sowas noch neu? Ansonsten gerne gebraucht.

So ähnliche:
http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_290Muzue9mc/TQEVRqLRhpI/AAAAAAAAAEI/E66thPYSNok/s320/Old+Atac+Pedal.jpg
http://img195.imageshack.us/img195/8884/atackpk.jpg
http://www.pricepoint.com/images/styleimages/D_240 TIMAC2.jpg
http://farm1.staticflickr.com/43/99029647_111b289d6f.jpg

Danke!


----------



## Pitchshifter (1. März 2013)

Suche *GoPro HERO 3 Black Edition* (Komplettset, nicht nur die Kamera)
Gab es vor kurzem bei Karstadt um ca. 383 Euro (mit Gutschein).

Preis unter 490 Euro wäre optimal, finde aktuell leider nichts und Import kommt nicht in Frage. DANKE!


----------



## DrChaos (4. März 2013)

Hallo, 

Ich suche noch einen Evoc Freeride 16 l Rucksack mit Protektor (!) gerne als älteres Auslaufmodell.
Meine Referenz sind 79,99-  minus 5 Newsletergutschein bei Bergzeit.de. Hat den irgendjemand billiger gesehen? Oder 'bessere' Gutscheine? Die Farbe ist mir erstmal egal.

Danke und Liebe Gruesse, Chris aka DrChaos

http://www.bergzeit.de/fahrradrucksack/evoc-freeride-cc-16-rucksack-green.html


----------



## gomerline (4. März 2013)

https://www.boc24.de/produkt/Zubehoer/Rucksaecke/EVOC-Freeride-CC-16l____73537_11585__11512.html

69,99â¬


----------



## Darkwing Duck (5. März 2013)

Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, sind die beiden aus euren Links aber ohne Protektor. Der mit Protektor heißt nicht CC, sondern FR Enduro 16.

Den habe ich nicht unter 125  gefunden, wenn jemand etwas günstigeres findet, würde mich das auch interessieren.


----------



## DrChaos (5. März 2013)

Darkwing Duck schrieb:


> Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, sind die beiden aus euren Links aber ohne Protektor. Der mit Protektor heißt nicht CC, sondern FR Enduro 16.
> 
> Den habe ich nicht unter 125  gefunden, wenn jemand etwas günstigeres findet, würde mich das auch interessieren.




Das stimmt so nicht. Beide oben genannten sind mit Protektor! Sobald die Artikel bei Evoc 'Freeride' im Namen haben, enthalten sie den Protektor (nur die CC ohne Freeride im Namen sind ohne). Endure ist nur das 2013er Modell...(siehe auch den zweiten Link zu B.O.C.)


----------



## Darkwing Duck (5. März 2013)

Ok, sorry, hatte mich da nur an den 2013er Modellen orientiert.


----------



## Master_KK (5. März 2013)

Hey Jungs,

suche ne Reverb Stealth 30,9 mit 150mm Verstellung unter 269,-  - Preis ist mit Kundenkarte bei BMO.

Vielleicht hat ja noch jemand ´n Ass im Ärmel


----------



## Pusteblume911 (5. März 2013)

Master_KK schrieb:


> Hey Jungs,
> 
> suche ne Reverb Stealth 30,9 mit 150mm Verstellung unter 269,-  - Preis ist mit Kundenkarte bei BMO.
> 
> Vielleicht hat ja noch jemand ´n Ass im Ärmel


 

bei 150mm wirds schwer! 125er hab Ich die ganze zeit mal neu für 180 bei rcz gesehen oder sowas


Nächste Frage. Sram X.0 Trail Bremsset. Scheibe vo+hi 200/180
Hat wer was unter 299?? Ne oder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CrEeK99 (6. März 2013)

Suche Shimano XT Kurbel, schwarz, 175mm. Egtl nur den rechten Kurbelarm, falls es das nicht gibt auch ein möglichst günstiges Komplettset!


----------



## toastet (6. März 2013)

CrEeK99 schrieb:


> Suche Shimano XT Kurbel, schwarz, 175mm. Egtl nur den rechten Kurbelarm, falls es das nicht gibt auch ein möglichst günstiges Komplettset!



leider nur 170: http://www.berg-ab.de/shop/product_info.php?cPath=70&products_id=848


----------



## Wurzelpedaleur (6. März 2013)

Bei CNC-Bike.de gibts eine schwarze Deore für 59 und SLX für 95.


----------



## rzOne20 (7. März 2013)

weiß jemand ne quelle für das garmin edge 800 inkl transalpinkarte für unter 378,95 euro
(gesehen bei amazon: [ame="http://www.amazon.de/dp/B0085UY60W/ref=asc_df_B0085UY60W12255408?smid=A3JWKAKR8XB7XF&tag=geizhals1-21&linkCode=asn&creative=22494&creativeASIN=B0085UY60W"]Garmin Edge 800 Radcomputer + Garmin Transalpin 2012 grenzüberschreitende Freizeitkarte, auf microSD, M10-DE100-19: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit[/ame] )


----------



## Hunter74 (7. März 2013)

Hallo,

gibt´s momentan irgendwelche Rabattaktionen oder Gutscheine bei ChainReaction?
Oder möchte jemand ´nen Gutschein loswerden ?

Gruß & Danke
Sven


----------



## camaroracer (7. März 2013)

Vor einer Stunde per Mail von ChainReaction :

12,50  Rabatt ab 125,-  Einkaufswert.
75,-  Rabatt ab 750,-  Einkaufswert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## seb_666 (7. März 2013)

camaroracer schrieb:


> Vor einer Stunde per Mail von ChainReaction :
> 
> 12,50  Rabatt ab 125,-  Einkaufswert.
> 75,-  Rabatt ab 750,-  Einkaufswert.



Danke! 
Momentan gibt's dadurch auch einige der 2012 Urge Helme recht günstig, z.b. Archi Enduro für ~110 EUR wenn man noch ein Kleinteil mitbestellt:
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=69333


----------



## Hunter74 (7. März 2013)

Jau, auch gerade angekommen.

Danke


----------



## Tabletop84 (7. März 2013)

Bei mir ist noch nix gekommen. War da ein Code dabei?


----------



## seb_666 (7. März 2013)

Die Codes werden auf der Homepage oben eingeblendet: EU12 für die 12,50 EUR und EU75 für den 75 EUR.


----------



## Marder (7. März 2013)

Pitchshifter schrieb:


> Suche *GoPro HERO 3 Black Edition* (Komplettset, nicht nur die Kamera)
> Gab es vor kurzem bei Karstadt um ca. 383 Euro (mit Gutschein).
> 
> Preis unter 490 Euro wäre optimal, finde aktuell leider nichts und Import kommt nicht in Frage. DANKE!




möchte auch eine


----------



## Sven_Kiel (7. März 2013)

Suche XT oder SLX-Schaltwerk (10fach) möglichst günstig....


----------



## Tabletop84 (7. März 2013)

mit shadow plus?


----------



## Sven_Kiel (7. März 2013)

ist egal...hauptsache günstig. Deore wäre auch eine Option da schon für 25 erhältlich.


----------



## Tabletop84 (7. März 2013)

schau mal in meine Anzeigen. Ich hab ein neues. Preis ist verhandelbar.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (7. März 2013)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> schau mal in meine Anzeigen. Ich hab ein neues. Preis ist verhandelbar.



danke, ist nur bei hibike z. Zt. für 38....+3,90 Versand...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wurzelpedaleur (8. März 2013)

seb_666 schrieb:


> Danke!
> Momentan gibt's dadurch auch einige der 2012 Urge Helme recht günstig, z.b. Archi Enduro für ~110 EUR wenn man noch ein Kleinteil mitbestellt:
> http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=69333



Mit dem Urge Archi gabs Unfälle wegen dem schmalen Bügel vorm Gesicht. Würde ich auch für 15  nicht nehmen. 
Ein Bericht: (erst nach dem Frühstück; mit Unfallbildern!)
http://forums.mtbr.com/utah/crash-report-urge-archi-enduro-helmet-795542.html


----------



## seb_666 (8. März 2013)

Danke für die Warnung!


----------



## schloe (8. März 2013)

guck mal bei cnc-bike, Xt-Schaltwerk für 50 http://www.cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?cPath=31_75&products_id=5381
SLX für 35 http://www.cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?cPath=31_75&products_id=4826


----------



## Sven_Kiel (8. März 2013)

Danke schloe...das SLX ist nur 9fach und für 10fach habe ich schon ein besseres angebot..


----------



## Silberrücken (8. März 2013)

Wo bestellt man aktuell am günstigsten die 785er Discbrake? Komplett in schwarz ohne discs.

Danke schön.


----------



## shurikn (8. März 2013)

brauche nen günstigen unteren Slider für eine LG1+ Kettenführung, mit Rolle und am besten Schraube. Ist mir irgendwie abhanden gekommen.


----------



## Freerider1504 (11. März 2013)

Schau mal bei CRC, ansonsten habe ich den unteren Slider nirgends gefunden. Rolle musst du aber seperat bestellen. Bei dem Slider sind lediglich sämtliche Schrauben dabei.

Slider http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=66366

Rolle http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=11467


----------



## sun909 (11. März 2013)

Silberrücken schrieb:


> Wo bestellt man aktuell am günstigsten die 785er Discbrake? Komplett in schwarz ohne discs.
> 
> Danke schön.



Rose


----------



## wallacexiv (11. März 2013)

Wo gibts denn eine neue günstige absenkbare 160mm Gabel, tapered (keine Fox)?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tabletop84 (11. März 2013)

eidit zu spät


----------



## wallacexiv (11. März 2013)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> eidit zu spät



?


----------



## Tabletop84 (11. März 2013)

Im Bikemarkt gabs bis vor kurzem ein Angebot fÃ¼r die Durolux TA. Das hier ist auch gut aber leider momentan ausverkauft:

http://www.toms-bikepart-shop.de/pr...8--SL255-A-Head-120.html&refID=googlebase.txt

Die mit Tapered-Schaft ist 100â¬ teurer aber lieferbar.


----------



## FabeJay (11. März 2013)

Suche günstiges Angebot für SLX Kurbel Abstufung 44/32/22 175!
Oder vergleichbare Kurbel.

Gruß


----------



## suoixon (12. März 2013)

Hat jemand die 661 Evo Knee für weniger als 65+vk in M und/oder L gesehen?
Danke.


----------



## Chris_2012 (12. März 2013)

Silberrücken schrieb:


> Wo bestellt man aktuell am günstigsten die 785er Discbrake? Komplett in schwarz ohne discs.
> 
> Danke schön.



Das wüsste ich auch gerne, bei Rose leider erst wieder in 6 - 8 Wochen Lieferbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AndiBar361 (13. März 2013)

Suche ein günstiges Angebot für eine Bionicon c.guide v.02 in schwarz oder rot


----------



## octaviaRSdriver (13. März 2013)

Suche günstigsten Preis für 2 Stück 

Conti Race King RaceSport oder Supersonic in 26 x 2.0

Selbst ermittelter Preis für *2 Stück 57,-* inkl. Versand bei Bikediscount.com.
Geht es billiger?


----------



## factz666 (13. März 2013)

Hallo,

hat jemand den Raceface Turbine Vorbau in schwarz und 60mm günstiger gesehen als für 71,50 bei CRC?

Vielen Dank


----------



## rpitz (13. März 2013)

factz666 schrieb:


> Raceface Turbine Vorbau in schwarz und 60mm günstiger gesehen als für 71,50



Ich hab vor 2 Wochen einen 70er Turbine in der Bucht beim Verkäufer "egobike_de" erwischt. Rufpreis war 60, Preisvorschlag 50 wurde angenommen. Derzeit hat er nur einen 110er eingestellt, aber schreib ihn an und frag einfach, vielleicht hat er noch mehr...

Gesendet von meinem ST27i mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## schloe (14. März 2013)

AndiBar361 schrieb:


> Suche ein günstiges Angebot für eine Bionicon c.guide v.02 in schwarz oder rot



wenn es auch die V.01 tut, hier für 16,90
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k975/a65373/c-guide-v-01-kettenfuehrung-rot.html?mfid=720


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (14. März 2013)

Weiß jemand wo es eine günstige Enduro Gabel (170mm) gibt, vllt mit Gutschein? Lyrik Solo Air, Marzochi 55, Durolux?


----------



## rebirth (14. März 2013)

Am besten bei mountainbikes.net NACHFRAGEN. Die machen gute preise


----------



## Ponch (14. März 2013)

Weiß jemand woher ich eine Fox Float 34 CTD Kashima für 650b bekommen kann? Retail wird es die wohl kaum geben, OEM aber vielleicht.


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (14. März 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> Am besten bei mountainbikes.net NACHFRAGEN. Die machen gute preise



Habe mal durchgeschaut:
Lyrik RC2DH für 699 (BMO: 639), Marzocchi 55CR: nicht lieferbar, Durolux führen die nicht...

hast du ein genaueren Tip?


----------



## lnt (14. März 2013)

nils.lohbarbek schrieb:


> Habe mal durchgeschaut:
> Lyrik RC2DH für 699 (BMO: 639), Marzocchi 55CR: nicht lieferbar, Durolux führen die nicht...
> 
> hast du ein genaueren Tip?



die lyrik rc hätten die bei mountainbikes.net noch im angebot. kostet nur 500, die dämpfung ist simpler, funktioniert aber sehr gut und ist auch noch recht leicht (vor allem für eine coil-gabel)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tabletop84 (14. März 2013)

Durolux RC2 fÃ¼r 439â¬. Kann man traveln bzw. mit dem TA stufenlos verstellen.

http://www.toms-bikepart-shop.de/ad...6abae7b670195f5f370c&keywords=durolux&x=0&y=0


----------



## rebirth (14. März 2013)

Ich rede ja vom fragen, nicht vom selber schauen 

Hab ne lyrik von da, preis kann ich dir gerade nicht sagen, aber sie war um die 50 euro billiger als bei den üblichen verdächtigen.


----------



## wallacexiv (15. März 2013)

octaviaRSdriver schrieb:


> Suche gÃ¼nstigsten Preis fÃ¼r 2 StÃ¼ck
> 
> Conti Race King RaceSport oder Supersonic in 26 x 2.0
> 
> ...



Geht auch 2.2? http://www.wiggle.co.uk/continental-x-king-racesport-folding-mtb-tyre/?pr=1678

mit newsletter nochmal 5 euro billiger


----------



## octaviaRSdriver (15. März 2013)

wallacexiv schrieb:


> Geht auch 2.2? http://www.wiggle.co.uk/continental-x-king-racesport-folding-mtb-tyre/?pr=1678
> 
> mit newsletter nochmal 5 euro billiger



Danke für deine Mühe, habe bei Bikediscount.com bestellt. 
Es kam nur der 2.0 in Frage.


----------



## wallacexiv (15. März 2013)

octaviaRSdriver schrieb:


> Danke für deine Mühe, habe bei Bikediscount.com bestellt.
> Es kam nur der 2.0 in Frage.



Gerne.


----------



## Deleted 83484 (15. März 2013)

Suche eine weisse Rock Shox Federgabel:

Revelation, Reba ( 120 mm )  oder Sektor

gerne mit Steckachse

1 1/8 Zoll ( nicht tapered !!!)


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (17. März 2013)

Hat von euch jemand einen heißen Tip für Onza Reifen?
Suche Onza IBEX DH als Faltreifen!


----------



## kungfu (17. März 2013)

Habe folgendes bei Bike Components gefunden:
Shimano WH-MT65 Disc 6-Loch Laufradsatz - Auslaufmodell

mit 15mm Steckachse für 119,00 Euro

Leider brauche ich ganz normale Schnellspanner VR/HR.
Vielleicht findet ja jemand meinen Wunsch für ähnliches Geld ? 

Ansonsten gerne Alternativen SUB 1800 Gramm.

Danke und Gruss

k.


----------



## trailsurf75 (17. März 2013)

Hallo Bikegemeinde,

hat jemand einen Tip wo man den Maxxis Minion  in 2,5 günstig bekommt? Mein bestes Ergebnis ist bei 39,90.

Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## racing_basti (17. März 2013)

Hat jemand einen Tipp wo es eine Reverb 31,6x420mm mit 125mm Verstellbereich und Hebel links fÃ¼r weniger als 199â¬ gibt?


----------



## Flink (17. März 2013)

Suche eine leichte 10-Fach Kassette. 11-36. Möglichst unter 300g.

Eine Reverb wie du sie suchst hab ich hier gebraucht liegen. Hatte meine alter eingeschickt und eine ganz neue bekommen. Nur ein paar mal gefahren.


----------



## racing_basti (17. März 2013)

Kassette gibt es z.B. eine SRAM XG 1080 11-36 fÃ¼r 139,99â¬

Schreib mir mal wegen der Reverb eine PN


----------



## Silberrücken (17. März 2013)

Gibt es eigentlich eine 11-36 oder 12-36 in 9fach, die "einigermassen" leicht ist?

Danke schön.


----------



## Flink (17. März 2013)

racing_basti schrieb:


> Kassette gibt es z.B. eine SRAM XG 1080 11-36 für 139,99
> 
> Schreib mir mal wegen der Reverb eine PN



Danke! Wird gemacht!


----------



## wesone (17. März 2013)

Suche SLX Bremse fürs vorne ( aktueles Modell ).

Nur Bremse ohne Bremscheiben gesucht.

Wo gibt es die gerade am günstigsten ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (18. März 2013)

Silberrücken schrieb:


> 11-36 in 9fach



gibts sowas überhaupt?


----------



## suoixon (18. März 2013)

meines Wissens gibt es nur 12-36 von Shimano in 9 Fach.
Gibts hier fÃ¼r ca. 30â¬


----------



## bobons (18. März 2013)

Silberrücken schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich eine 11-36 oder 12-36 in 9fach, die "einigermassen" leicht ist?
> 
> Danke schön.



Ja: http://luckynino.blogspot.de/2010/08/9s-titanium-mtb-cassette-11-3612-36.html und http://www.sram.com/de/sram/mountain/products/sram-xg-999-kassette


----------



## rebirth (18. März 2013)

Oha. Nur 170 euro. Gleich mal 10 bestellen...


----------



## wallacexiv (18. März 2013)

Jemand eine preiswerte schwarze Revelation RCT3 mit 150mm Federweg gesehen?


----------



## Nothing85 (20. März 2013)

Suche ein günstiges Angebot für Lock on Griffe.
Hatte an Odi Ruffian gedacht bin aber für andere Griffe offen 

Danke


----------



## Laphroaig10 (20. März 2013)

Syntace Moto, leider nur noch in dog shit brown


----------



## Marder (20. März 2013)

http://www.berg-ab.de/shop/product_info.php?cPath=29_63&products_id=5563

http://www.berg-ab.de/shop/product_info.php?cPath=29_63&products_id=3089

http://www.berg-ab.de/shop/product_info.php?cPath=29_63&products_id=1608

preise immer weiter ansteigend


----------



## Nothing85 (20. März 2013)

Hier stand Müll...sry


----------



## Nothing85 (20. März 2013)

Die Blackspire würden gut passen...aber auch die Pedalen von den...allerdings würden 6,90 Versand dazu kommen. Find ich ganz schön happig....

Trotzdem Danke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steelcat (20. März 2013)

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem *Shimano FD-M786-D Umwerfer* 2fach Direct Mount (Ã¼berall so 30â¬).* Schwarz*, bitte.
Den Umwerfer sollte es in einem Shop geben, in dem ich auch einen *Marsh-Guard*(oder Ã¤hnliche Konstruktion) bestellen kann.


----------



## Boardi05 (21. März 2013)

Bike-Components schon geschaut?


----------



## -Soulride- (21. März 2013)

Ich hatte zwar schon im Schnäppchen-Laber-Thread gepostet weil ich den hier noch nicht gefunden hatte, bin hier aber wohl mit meiner Frage richtiger:

Hat jemand einen Tipp wo es zur Zeit eine SLX-Gruppe am günstigsten gibt? Sollte M675 sein, also zweifach und am besten mit Shadow plus. Die Links im alten Thread sind leider alle nicht mehr gültig und ich hab bisher auch noch kein Angebot gefunden bei dem auch das Shadow plus Schaltwerk dabei wäre. Kann mit oder ohne Bremse sein.


----------



## memphis35 (21. März 2013)

Schau mal http://www.actionsports.de/de/Kompo...-SLX-675-Komplettgruppe-2x10-fach::53074.html
Das + Schaltwerk fehlt zwar aber da würde ich telefonisch Kontakt aufnehmen u. nachfragen ob ein Tausch möglich ist .


----------



## -Soulride- (21. März 2013)

memphis35 schrieb:


> Schau mal http://www.actionsports.de/de/Kompo...-SLX-675-Komplettgruppe-2x10-fach::53074.html
> Das + Schaltwerk fehlt zwar aber da würde ich telefonisch Kontakt aufnehmen u. nachfragen ob ein Tausch möglich ist .



Danke, das war schon mein Plan. 310 sind wohl der gängige Marktpreis, ich dacht mir nur ich frag nochmal nachdem ich gesehen hab was die Schnäppchenjäger hier teilweise für Preise gefunden haben. Ich hätt im Herbst schon einkaufen sollen...


----------



## bobons (21. März 2013)

-Soulride- schrieb:


> Danke, das war schon mein Plan. 310 sind wohl der gängige Marktpreis, ich dacht mir nur ich frag nochmal nachdem ich gesehen hab was die Schnäppchenjäger hier teilweise für Preise gefunden haben. Ich hätt im Herbst schon einkaufen sollen...



Gerade reingeflattert: http://www.rczbikeshop.com/englishue/shimano-2013-groupset-slx-m-670-24-32-42-3x10-175mm.html

Leider 3-fach und ohne Shadow+, die Kombination habe ich aber noch nie als Komplettgruppe gesehen.
Hast Du mal ausgerechnet, wieviel Dich die Einzelteile kosten?
Da komme ich bei http://www.bike-components.de mit allen Deinen Wunschkomponenten auf 305 Euro exkl. Versand.


----------



## -Soulride- (22. März 2013)

Danke für den Tipp Bobons! 3x10 ginge auch, ich bin eh noch am überlegen ob mit oder ohne Bash. Zwei Probleme: Ich hatte vergessen zu erwähnen ich brauche einen Direkt-Mount Umwerfer und _Achtung_ im Angebot steht im Kleingedruckten, dass keine Kette dabei ist. Preis ist aber immernoch gut.
Wegen den einzelnen Komponenten hatte ich mal in einem Shop alles einzeln in den Warenkorb gepackt, war etwas teurer als die komplette Gruppe. Da muss ich aber auch noch die Shops vergleichen.


----------



## Boardi05 (22. März 2013)

Wo gibs die XT Kassette 11-36 und das XT Schaltwerk RD-M786 Shadow Plus am günstigsten?


----------



## Dual Faces (22. März 2013)

Servus, ich suche einen Vorbau für mein freerider. Sollte kurz, stabil und günstig sein! Problem 1,5" Gabelschaft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bobons (22. März 2013)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Wo gibs die XT Kassette 11-36 und das XT Schaltwerk RD-M786 Shadow Plus am günstigsten?



Nubuk: 
http://www.nubuk-bikes.de/teile-par...e-originalverpackt-2013/a-35712/?ReferrerID=7
http://www.nubuk-bikes.de/teile-par...71-10-10-fach-11-36-originalverpackt/a-21120/
Im Bikemarkt gibt es die Kassette für 30 Euro mit kaum Verschleiss.
Kassette gibt es auch noch hier für weniger, aber ohne 786-Schaltwerk im Shop.


----------



## Wurzelpedaleur (23. März 2013)

Dual Faces schrieb:


> Servus, ich suche einen Vorbau für mein freerider. Sollte kurz, stabil und günstig sein! Problem 1,5" Gabelschaft.



Würde bei CRC suchen. Scheint aber leider gerade kein Supersonderangebot für 20,- zu geben.
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=85908
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=51166


----------



## Fekl (23. März 2013)

Dual Faces schrieb:


> Servus, ich suche einen Vorbau für mein freerider. Sollte kurz, stabil und günstig sein! Problem 1,5" Gabelschaft.


Das Problem kenne ich. Da bleibt dir nicht viel außer z.B. der 50mm Sunline DH Vorbau ausm Bikemarkt oder nen Holzfeller 40mm für 10 mehr.


----------



## Lock3 (23. März 2013)

Dual Faces schrieb:


> Servus, ich suche einen Vorbau für mein freerider. Sollte kurz, stabil und günstig sein! Problem 1,5" Gabelschaft.



such mal den Specialized Agro 1.5 , kürzer, leichter und günstiger geht nicht (habe ich am HT)


----------



## s4shhh (23. März 2013)

Hat wer nen Tipp für Plattformpedalen?
so < 400g wären nett und möglichst a Schnapperl


----------



## memphis35 (23. März 2013)

http://www.cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?products_id=12488


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kandyman (23. März 2013)

s4shhh schrieb:


> Hat wer nen Tipp für Plattformpedalen?
> so < 400g wären nett und möglichst a Schnapperl



HT PA12A oder andere HT von 26bikes.com


----------



## s4shhh (23. März 2013)

kandyman schrieb:


> HT PA12A oder andere HT von 26bikes.com


Du bist mein Hero.....die fallen wohl vom gleichen Band wie die Nukeproof Electron


----------



## kungfu (23. März 2013)

XT 9-fach Kassette und Kette, gerne als Set.

Gruss
k.


----------



## chem (24. März 2013)

Ich suche etwas nicht MTB bezogenes und hoffe trotzdem auf Hilfe: 

Ich brauch ein sehr günstiges Handy, welches nur und ausschließlich fürs telefonieren genutzt wird und neben einem relativ guten Akku, eine gute Sprachqualität bieten soll. Habt ihr da ein paar Empfehlungen?


----------



## itchyp (24. März 2013)

hat irgendwer einen crc gutschein parat?


----------



## BiNo (24. März 2013)

Hallo

Ich suche Shimano XT Rapidfire Plus SL-M770 3x9 Schalteinheit also beide Schalthebel, günstig.


----------



## bobons (24. März 2013)

chem schrieb:


> Ich suche etwas nicht MTB bezogenes und hoffe trotzdem auf Hilfe:
> 
> Ich brauch ein sehr günstiges Handy, welches nur und ausschließlich fürs telefonieren genutzt wird und neben einem relativ guten Akku, eine gute Sprachqualität bieten soll. Habt ihr da ein paar Empfehlungen?



Gebrauchtes Nokia 6210 oder 6310. Motorola V3i ist auch gut, aber Akku ist Glückssache. Oder soll es neu sein? Dann vielleicht das Samsung 2370: http://geizhals.at/de/samsung-e2370-schwarz-silber-a538759.html - soll 30 Tage Standby schaffen. Da besteht dann eher die Gefahr, dass man zwischen Ladezyklen vergisst wo das Ladegerät ist.


----------



## ms303 (24. März 2013)

chem schrieb:


> Ich suche etwas nicht MTB bezogenes und hoffe trotzdem auf Hilfe:
> 
> Ich brauch ein sehr günstiges Handy, welches nur und ausschließlich fürs telefonieren genutzt wird und neben einem relativ guten Akku, eine gute Sprachqualität bieten soll. Habt ihr da ein paar Empfehlungen?



Da schmeisse ich mal das Samsung S 5230 ins Rennen.

Akku hält im Standby auch wochenlang, Radio etc. und auch günstig.

Hatte ich früher mal, meine Freundin nutzt es immer noch und ist absolut zufrieden.

http://www.google.de/#q=s5230&hl=de&source=lnms&tbm=shop&sa=X&ei=YUdPUcuwPM_B7Abyj4HgDQ&sqi=2&ved=0CAsQ_AUoAQ&num=20&sei=aUdPUd63LKbv4QS9m4H4BQ&bav=on.2,or.&bvm=bv.44158598,d.Yms&fp=a14726bc641c60d6&biw=1024&bih=644

http://geizhals.at/de/samsung-s5230-silber-a453303.html


----------



## chem (24. März 2013)

Ich danke für eure Antworten. Es ist das Nokia 100 geworden. Es ging ja wirklich nur um ein Handy welches mal mit in den Ski oder Bikerucksack kommt und das Smartphone daheim bleibt.


----------



## adirem (25. März 2013)

Hi JÃ¤ger und Sammler,

ich suche
- eine Thomson Masterpiece SattelstÃ¼tze 31,6mm Durchmesser, im schwarz unter 139â¬
- Shimano XTR Shifter M980 A unter 158â¬

Habt Ihr Tipps fÃ¼r mich ?

Danke und GruÃ!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wallacexiv (25. März 2013)

adirem schrieb:


> Hi Jäger und Sammler,
> 
> ich suche
> - eine Thomson Masterpiece Sattelstütze 31,6mm Durchmesser, im schwarz unter 139
> ...



http://www.cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?cPath=31_76&products_id=4611


----------



## adirem (25. März 2013)

Danke! Da fragt man sich nur was das "A" bedeutet


----------



## octaviaRSdriver (25. März 2013)

Die sind 2x drin bei CNC Bike.
Bei der genannten Version bekommst du einfach nur beide Shifter.
Bei der anderen Version für über 160 sind noch die Züge dabei und eventuell die OVP.
Erstere sind nur in Folie eingewickelt. Mich hat das nicht gestört. Neu und unbenutzt sind beide Varianten.


----------



## Maickie (26. März 2013)

Suche Federgabel Reba Schaftlänge ab 210mm 100-120mm Federweg, in weiß! ?

    Danke


----------



## mikefize (26. März 2013)

@Maickie:
Wenns auch etwas älter sein darf:
http://www.cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?products_id=9456


----------



## RCC03-Biker (26. März 2013)

Hat jemand das DMR Vault Flatpedal in schwarz irgendwo gÃ¼nstiger als 85â¬ gesehen?

http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p28319_Vault-Plattformpedale-.html


----------



## kungfu (26. März 2013)

Muss nochmal nachlegen:

Sattel sub 200 Gramm günstig !

Danke und Gruss
k.


----------



## Tabletop84 (26. März 2013)

Kommt drauf an was mit günstig gemeint ist. 38 für 210g finde ich beim Bioflex Carbon schon recht günstig für weniger muss man deutlich mehr bezahlen.


----------



## mikefize (26. März 2013)

Der hier wäre vielleicht noch ne Alternative. Liegt aber auch knapp über 200g - meiner wiegt nachgewogene 212. Das ist bei Sätteln dann auch die magische Grenze wo es dann unverhältnismäßig teuer wird..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## casir (27. März 2013)

Gibt es aktuell RCZ Gutscheincode für Shimano Teile?

Gruss
Carsten


----------



## Don Stefano (28. März 2013)

Ich suche eine Reba RL mit Pushlock oder eine SID RCT3 günstiger als 309,- bzw. 399,-. Beide in 120mm, Schnellspanner 9mm und 1 1/8 Gabelschaft. Farbe am liebsten Schwarz, Weiss ist aber auch Ok.


----------



## wallacexiv (28. März 2013)

kungfu schrieb:


> Muss nochmal nachlegen:
> 
> Sattel sub 200 Gramm günstig !
> 
> ...



http://www.fahrradgigant.de/Fahrrad...ennradsaettel/Mounty-Sattel-SPS-2::10899.html


----------



## racing_basti (28. März 2013)

Hat jemand einen Tipp wo es das Garmin eTrex 30 fÃ¼r <195â¬ (inkl. Versand) gibt?


----------



## worrest-t (29. März 2013)

Bei Bikeaction kannst dir die Gruppe individuell zusammenstellen. Gesamtkosten 305 inkl. Versand


----------



## xyzHero (29. März 2013)

Kennt Jemand zufällig ein Angebot für die Shimano XT Bremse BR-M785, dass unter 160 (vorne + hinten) liegt?

Danke schon mal.

Gruß xyzHero


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kungfu (29. März 2013)

wallacexiv schrieb:


> http://www.fahrradgigant.de/Fahrrad...ennradsaettel/Mounty-Sattel-SPS-2::10899.html


 Danke !
Hab den geholt:
http://www.bruegelmann.de/fahrradteile/saettel/rcp-competition-race-sattel/223900.html


----------



## mikefize (29. März 2013)

kungfu schrieb:


> Danke !
> Hab den geholt:
> http://www.bruegelmann.de/fahrradteile/saettel/rcp-competition-race-sattel/223900.html



Guter Preis... kannste den vielleicht mal nachwiegen, wenn du ihn hast? Würde mich echt interessieren!


----------



## Nothing85 (30. März 2013)

Hallo ich wollt mal fragen ob es zur Zeit fÃ¼r Hibike einen Gutschein gibt Ã¤hnlich wie bei BMO diese Osteraktion.

Wollte alles Ã¼ber einem HÃ¤ndler bestellen damit ich nicht zweimal Versand zahlen muss.
Vielleicht gibt es noch eine andere MÃ¶glichkeit.
Brauche folgende Teile:
- ODI Troy Lee Designs LockOn Griffe 130mm mit Klemmringen schwarz grauen 
und fÃ¼r meine bessere HÃ¤lfte damit sie sicher zur Arbeit kommt:
- Cat Eye HL-EL 135N LED-Frontlicht (ohne Halterung) weiÃ 
- Sigma Sport Cuberider II LED RÃ¼cklicht 

Kostenpunkt fÃ¼r alles 43,37â¬ plus Versnad.


----------



## Julian62 (30. März 2013)

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einer 

Rock Shox Sektor RL Coil:
-schwarz
-Schaft 1 1/8" durchgehend
-QR15

unter 289 Euro.. hat jemand was? Bei Hibike gäbe es sie nur in weiß für 269.


----------



## krysheri (30. März 2013)

RCC03-Biker schrieb:


> Hat jemand das DMR Vault Flatpedal in schwarz irgendwo günstiger als 85 gesehen?
> 
> http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p28319_Vault-Plattformpedale-.html


76,50 mit Ostern2013


----------



## kungfu (30. März 2013)

kungfu schrieb:


> Danke !
> Hab den geholt:
> http://www.bruegelmann.de/fahrradteile/saettel/rcp-competition-race-sattel/223900.html



Böse geärgert, Drecksteil wiegt fast 230 Gramm, nun kommt der Mounty....


----------



## RCC03-Biker (30. März 2013)

krysheri schrieb:


> 76,50 mit Ostern2013



Oh, danke


----------



## kungfu (30. März 2013)

Und weiter gehts  :
Suche für 3 x 9 LX, SLX oder XT Trigger. Auch Shimano kompatible Drehgriffe sind ok. Vielleicht irgendwo Restbestände oder Abverkauf ?

Danke für eure Hilfe
k.


----------



## RW_Eddy (1. April 2013)

Gibt es zurzeit einen Roseversand Gutschein über 40  für ein Jahresabo
- Mountainbike 
     oder
- Roadbike

Viele Grüße
Eddy


----------



## Berrrnd (1. April 2013)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RW_Eddy (1. April 2013)

k_star schrieb:


> die wählbaren prämien bei abschluß eines jahresabos kannst du auf der homepage des jeweiligen radmagazines einsehen.



Vielen Dank für die Mühen.
Das ist leider nicht so, dafür gibt es spezielle Codes. Bei der Bike ist es im Moment so - deshalb meine Frage


----------



## Berrrnd (1. April 2013)

.


----------



## rzOne20 (2. April 2013)

gibts bei CRC nicht immer so code wörter wo man dann 10% bekommt? kennt das jemand?


----------



## bs99 (2. April 2013)

Suche 29er LRS mit folgenden Features:
- neu oder von Neurad abmontiert, Ausstellungsstück
- Disc 6-Loch Naben
- vorne und hinten Schnellspanner
- 135mm EBB hinten
- schwarz
- eher schmale Felgen (sollen 28 - 35mm Reifen drauf)
- Preis je günstiger desto gut, ab ca. 170,- im Bikemarkt gefunden.


----------



## wallacexiv (2. April 2013)

Hallo Leute ich suche einen Aluminium Riser oder LowRiser mit min. 740mm Breite und <300g. Möglichst preiswert.

Weiterhin suche ich einen 10mm Hope Adapter fürs Hinterrad.


----------



## kungfu (2. April 2013)

rzOne20 schrieb:


> gibts bei CRC nicht immer so code wörter wo man dann 10% bekommt? kennt das jemand?



Achtung, 15% Codewort  : RCZER15 

Suche immer noch Schalthebel 3 x 9 ab LX aufwärts ! Auch gebraucht !

Gruss
k.


----------



## rzOne20 (2. April 2013)

ah, danke. is aber nicht gültig. vermutlich eher ein code von RCZ ?


----------



## wallacexiv (2. April 2013)

kungfu schrieb:


> Achtung, 15% Codewort  : RCZER15
> 
> Suche immer noch Schalthebel 3 x 9 ab LX aufwärts ! Auch gebraucht !
> 
> ...



http://www.cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?cPath=31_76&products_id=4818


Und ich suche:



> Hallo Leute ich suche einen Aluminium Riser oder LowRiser mit min. 740mm Breite und <300g. Möglichst preiswert.
> 
> Weiterhin suche ich einen 10mm Hope Adapter fürs Hinterrad.


----------



## kungfu (2. April 2013)

rzOne20 schrieb:


> ah, danke. is aber nicht gültig. vermutlich eher ein code von RCZ ?



Sorry !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MucPaul (2. April 2013)

bobons schrieb:


> Gebrauchtes Nokia 6210 oder 6310. Motorola V3i ist auch gut, aber Akku ist Glückssache. Oder soll es neu sein? Dann vielleicht das Samsung 2370: http://geizhals.at/de/samsung-e2370-schwarz-silber-a538759.html - soll 30 Tage Standby schaffen. Da besteht dann eher die Gefahr, dass man zwischen Ladezyklen vergisst wo das Ladegerät ist.



Yep, die Nokias hatte ich mal. Sehr sehr empfehlen kann ich das Nokia 6303. Das schönste und beste Nokia, das ich je hatte.

Das Motorola war auch nicht schlecht. Aber der MP3 Player taugte nichts. Und das ständige aufklappen nervte mich irgendwann.


----------



## memphis35 (2. April 2013)

> Hallo Leute ich suche einen Aluminium Riser oder LowRiser mit min. 740mm Breite und <300g. Möglichst preiswert


http://www.rczbikeshop.com/german/rcz-012-riser-handlebar-katana-fr-31-8-780mm-black-red.html
http://www.rczbikeshop.com/german/salsa-erhoehter-lenkerbuegel-whammy-am-31-8-780-mm-schwarz.html
http://www.rczbikeshop.com/german/t...r-holzfeller-31-8-730-mm-rise-40mm-black.html


----------



## wallacexiv (2. April 2013)

memphis35 schrieb:


> http://www.rczbikeshop.com/german/rcz-012-riser-handlebar-katana-fr-31-8-780mm-black-red.html
> http://www.rczbikeshop.com/german/salsa-erhoehter-lenkerbuegel-whammy-am-31-8-780-mm-schwarz.html
> http://www.rczbikeshop.com/german/t...r-holzfeller-31-8-730-mm-rise-40mm-black.html



Cool. Danke. 

Leider zu schwer oder zu kurz.


----------



## memphis35 (2. April 2013)

20 gramm od. 10 mm machen es aus ?


----------



## toastet (2. April 2013)

wallacexiv schrieb:


> Cool. Danke.
> 
> Leider zu schwer oder zu kurz.



Spank Spike 777, je nach Rise drunter oder eben auf 740mm kürzen ist er unter 300 gramm

Deity Dirty Thirty liegt auf 740 gekürzt auch unter 300, dito beim Reverse Style 76


----------



## Bench (3. April 2013)

Hallo

ich suche günstige Platformpedale aus Nylon, also wie Nukeproof Electron, in schwarz.
hier: http://26bikes.com/shop/parts/pedals/prod/ht_pa12a habe ich schon angefragt, da hieß es


> Hi,
> Black pedals won't be available for some time, sorry.



Alternativen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freerider1504 (3. April 2013)

Moin,

ich suche den Five.Ten Freeride Schuh in grau (44,5) so günstig wie möglich


----------



## wesone (3. April 2013)

HI,

Suche:

Eine gelbe Feder ( weich ) für Rock Shox  Sektor 150mm U-Turn/Shaft/Top Cap Assy soft (63-72kg) yellow  

Gibt es die irgendwo günstiger als 40 euro, bzw. wo wäre sie aktuell am günstigsten.

Gruss


----------



## bansaiman (4. April 2013)

Nothing85 schrieb:


> Suche ein günstiges Angebot für Lock on Griffe.
> Hatte an Odi Ruffian gedacht bin aber für andere Griffe offen
> 
> Danke




der eine preis für normale griffe ist schonmal super,sind ja gleiche gummis wie die odis.
Aber wenn du mal was dickeres Mut super grip haben willst,teste die

 http://superstar.tibolts.co.uk/product_info.php?cPath=60&products_id=436

Porto nur 3


----------



## wallacexiv (4. April 2013)

Ich suche eine 150mm Gabel mit 20mm Steckachse. Was gibt es da so momentan?


----------



## Freerider1504 (4. April 2013)

Marzocchi 55 Serie


----------



## wallacexiv (4. April 2013)

Freerider1504 schrieb:


> Marzocchi 55 Serie



Ich meine eher schnäppchenmäßige Angebote.


----------



## bobons (4. April 2013)

wallacexiv schrieb:


> Ich suche eine 150mm Gabel mit 20mm Steckachse. Was gibt es da so momentan?



Bei RCZ eine DT EXM150 mit 15 mm für 437 Euro, weiss nicht ob es dafür vielleicht Adapter gibt.
Sonst die Sektor: http://www.toms-bikepart-shop.de/pr...MaxleLite20-Disc--w.html&refID=googlebase.txt


----------



## wallacexiv (4. April 2013)

bobons schrieb:


> Bei RCZ eine DT EXM150 mit 15 mm für 437 Euro, weiss nicht ob es dafür vielleicht Adapter gibt.
> Sonst die Sektor: http://www.toms-bikepart-shop.de/pr...MaxleLite20-Disc--w.html&refID=googlebase.txt



Sehr cool danke. 

Für weitere Hinweise bin ich dankbar.


----------



## Keyser Soze (4. April 2013)

Suche FiveTen Impact High in 48,5 bzw. 13 oder günstige und doch qualitative Alternativen in ähnlicher Größe.
Besten Dank, Moe


----------



## rebirth (4. April 2013)

Im BM gabs/gibts die fiveten für 88.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bench (4. April 2013)

Bench schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> ich suche gÃ¼nstige Platformpedale aus Nylon, also wie Nukeproof Electron, in schwarz.
> hier: http://26bikes.com/shop/parts/pedals/prod/ht_pa12a habe ich schon angefragt, da hieÃ es
> ...



niemand?

muss ich wirklich die Nukeproof Electron fÃ¼r saftige 40â¬ zuzÃ¼gl. 6â¬ Versand bei CRC bestellen?


----------



## rebirth (4. April 2013)

http://www.laufrad-profi.de/Fahrrad...article&ProdNr=H03369170&t=1092&c=1094&p=1094


----------



## floatwork (4. April 2013)

suche 10fach slx shifter (hab ich für 35 gefunden)
und 10fach slx oder xt schaltwerk (das xt gibts für 39).

kennt jemand bessere preise?


----------



## Keyser Soze (5. April 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> Im BM gabs/gibts die fiveten für 88.



Wie bei einigen anderen, aber leider scheint sie in absehbarer Zeit niemand in Größe 48,5 liefern zu können...
Hat niemand große Füße und in letzter Zeit Schuhe gekauft


----------



## rebirth (5. April 2013)

Hast du bei @mountainlove und @Eggbuster nachgefragt? Oder verlässt du dich auf die anzeige? Bei ketama oder ketema würd ich nix bestellen (nur zur info...)

Ich denk die fallen sehr groß aus, ich hatt meine in meiner normalen größe bestellt, da bin ich aber drin ersoffen.


----------



## Catsoft (5. April 2013)

Moin!

Bei Stadler gab es vor einiger Zeit einen Newsletter mit Code für einen Rabatt auf Manitou R7. Hat noch jemand den Code?

Robert


----------



## bobons (5. April 2013)

wallacexiv schrieb:


> Sehr cool danke.
> 
> Für weitere Hinweise bin ich dankbar.



Bitte schön. Und gerade noch per Mail erhalten von RCZ:



> ROCKSHOX 2013 Sektor RL Dual Position Coil 120/150mm - Maxle 15mm - 1"1/8 - LockOut - Black (00.4018.241.002) = 285.11e instead of 455.25e
> ROCKSHOX 2013 Sektor RL Solo Air 150mm Maxle 15mm 1"1/8 LockOut White (00.4018.241.003) = 304.12e instead of 426.73e



Auch wieder 15 mm, aber vielleicht kannst Du das VR adaptieren wenn der Nabenhersteller ein Kit anbietet? Das meinte ich übrigens auch im letzten Post, also Naben-Adapter, nicht 20 mm-Adapter für die Gabel. 
Damit würde die Auswahl enorm steigen (im Preisbereich um 300 ).


----------



## wallacexiv (5. April 2013)

bobons schrieb:


> Bitte schÃ¶n. Und gerade noch per Mail erhalten von RCZ:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



cool. gibts noch nen gutscheincode dazu?


----------



## bobons (5. April 2013)

Gibt es, RCZER15, aber folgende Artikel sind ausgenommen:



> **This offer is available on the whole website excepting the products already on sales: ROCKSHOX / SHIMANO / SRAM / AVID / SCHWALBE / DT SWISS / RCZ WHEELS 2013


.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Julian62 (5. April 2013)

Eventuell auch hier, falls du bei 15er Steckachse bleibst... 2013er Sektor Dual Position Coil für 289,- aus Deutschland :

http://www.bike-components.de/produ...oil-Federgabel-Modell-2013-.html?xtcr=1&xtmcl=


----------



## wallacexiv (5. April 2013)

Nabe kann ich problemlos adaptieren (Hope). Aber ich finde 20mm sinniger für AM/Enduro.


----------



## santo77 (5. April 2013)

Gibt es momentan bei RCZbikeshop einen Gutscheincode? Danke


----------



## wallacexiv (5. April 2013)

santo77 schrieb:


> Gibt es momentan bei RCZbikeshop einen Gutscheincode? Danke



2 posts über dir.


----------



## santo77 (5. April 2013)

wallacexiv schrieb:


> 2 posts über dir.


Danke
Ich sollte halt vorher lesen


----------



## Goldi03421 (5. April 2013)

floatwork schrieb:


> suche 10fach slx shifter (hab ich für 35 gefunden)
> und 10fach slx oder xt schaltwerk (das xt gibts für 39).
> 
> kennt jemand bessere preise?



Habe nix günstigeres gefunden, aber wäre nett wenn du deine Angebote auch postest


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RW_Eddy (6. April 2013)

SUCHE

Schwalbe Smart Sam Evolution Faltreifen Modell 2013 26 x 2,25 günstiger als 31,90 

oder den 2012er mit Pacestar Mischung tubeless ready 26x 2,25 günstiger als 31,90 


Vielen Dank 
Eddy


----------



## bobons (6. April 2013)

RW_Eddy schrieb:


> SUCHE
> 
> Schwalbe Smart Sam Evolution Faltreifen Modell 2013 26 x 2,25 günstiger als 31,90 
> 
> ...



Ist jetzt ein bisschen vorbeigeschossen, aber bei Hibike gibt es gerade den RR Evo 2012 sehr günstig für 22,90: http://www.hibike.de/artikel/42946088


----------



## bobons (6. April 2013)

Goldi03421 schrieb:


> Habe nix günstigeres gefunden, aber wäre nett wenn du deine Angebote auch postest



Hätte mich auch kurzzeitig interessiert, aber 40 Euro für ein XT-Schaltwerk scheint nichts besonderes zu sein, gibt es immer wieder. So ein Shadow Plus-SW würde aber vielleicht meine Kettenstrebe freuen.

XT SW Shadow: http://www.actionsports.de/de/Kompo...ano-XT-Schaltwerk-RD-M773-10-fach::28770.html

SLW SW Shadow Plus: http://www.bruegelmann.de/fahrradte...&_cid=22_-1_6623_6696_6697_324380_0_Idealo.de

Shimano XT Shifter Rechts sl-m770-10 Rechts 10 fach

SLX 10-fach Shifter 19 Euro: http://www.cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?products_id=5467


----------



## bansaiman (6. April 2013)

wallacexiv schrieb:


> Ich suche eine 150mm Gabel mit 20mm Steckachse. Was gibt es da so momentan?




Welcher Schaft ist bevorzugt und welcher darf es zur NOt sein?


----------



## jammerlappen (6. April 2013)

Das SLX Shadow Plus scheint mir a) kein richtiger Schnapper zu sein und b) wiegt es 302g in kurz


----------



## wallacexiv (6. April 2013)

bansaiman schrieb:


> Welcher Schaft ist bevorzugt und welcher darf es zur NOt sein?



1 1/8 zoll bevorzugt sonst müsste ich aus zwei gabeln eine machen


----------



## floatwork (6. April 2013)

Goldi03421 schrieb:


> Habe nix günstigeres gefunden, aber wäre nett wenn du deine Angebote auch postest



wäre ne idee 

http://www.cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?cPath=31_76&products_id=11687

http://www.cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?cPath=31_75&products_id=2811


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (7. April 2013)

Hallo,

ich suche eine neue Shimano SLX 2x9 Fach Kurbel mit Bash, am besten in 175mm Länge.

Mir ist folgendes Angebot bekannt:
http://www.canyon.com/outlet/article.html?o=A1016311

für 95 Euro + Versand.

Kennt ihr noch günstigere Angebote?

Grüße
Kalle


----------



## Nothing85 (8. April 2013)

Ich suche ein evoc fr team 10l Rucksack. Das Günstigste waren 107 in der Bucht. Hat jemand eine Idee?


----------



## iCoke (8. April 2013)

Hi zusammen,

ich suche einen guten Preis für den Giro Remedy in M. Wenn möglich in schwarz.

Grüße!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## goofy84 (8. April 2013)

Hi,

ich suche ein Schaltwerk mid oder Long Cage x0 oder xx. 

Danke


----------



## floatwork (8. April 2013)

http://www.cnc-bike.de/index.php?cPath=31_75&sort=2a&page=4


----------



## ridingGiants (9. April 2013)

Suche Sram X9 9-fach Schaltwerk und passenden X9 Trigger für rechts.

Günstiger als 60 fürs Schaltwerk und 40 für den Trigger habe ich die Kombi nicht gefunden. 

Und: Leichte Plattformpedale. Wollte von crc die Wellgo B185 für 35 bestellen, sind aber bis Ende Mai ausverkauft.


----------



## Kreuzrad (9. April 2013)

Suche Five Ten Schuhe - Freerider, Impact oder Ähnliche in 45~. Gibt es da gerade was?


----------



## Mr.Vain (9. April 2013)

ridingGiants schrieb:


> Suche Sram X9 9-fach Schaltwerk und passenden X9 Trigger für rechts.
> 
> Günstiger als 60 fürs Schaltwerk und 40 für den Trigger habe ich die Kombi nicht gefunden.
> 
> Und: Leichte Plattformpedale. Wollte von crc die Wellgo B185 für 35 bestellen, sind aber bis Ende Mai ausverkauft.



Ich hätt noch ein unbenuztes xo herumliegen, kannst für 50.- inkl Versand haben.


----------



## ridingGiants (9. April 2013)

Hast PN!


----------



## ticris (10. April 2013)

Kreuzrad schrieb:


> Suche Five Ten Schuhe - Freerider, Impact oder Ähnliche in 45~. Gibt es da gerade was?



Moin, für den Freerider wohl momentan das beste Angebot.
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/de/five-ten-freerider-mtb-schuhe/
(5 Newsletter nicht vergessen)


----------



## wallacexiv (10. April 2013)

Gibts zur Zeit Gutscheine oder Rabattcodes für Chainreaction? Bräuchte mal 10% Rabatt oder sowas.


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (10. April 2013)

Suche möglichst günstigen Preis für Schwalbe Rocket Ron Reifen 26" Evo in 2,25" oder noch besser 2,4".

Grüße
Kalle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wallacexiv (10. April 2013)

Kalle Blomquist schrieb:


> Suche möglichst günstigen Preis für Schwalbe Rocket Ron Reifen 26" Evo in 2,25" oder noch besser 2,4".
> 
> Grüße
> Kalle



http://fun-corner.de/index.php/de/Schwalbe-Rocket-Ron-Performance-Falt-ORC/c-WG000009/a-A005889


----------



## bobons (10. April 2013)

Kalle Blomquist schrieb:


> Suche möglichst günstigen Preis für Schwalbe Rocket Ron Reifen 26" Evo in 2,25" oder noch besser 2,4".
> 
> Grüße
> Kalle



Bling


bobons schrieb:


> Ist jetzt ein bisschen vorbeigeschossen, aber bei Hibike gibt es gerade den RR Evo 2012 sehr günstig für 22,90: http://www.hibike.de/artikel/42946088





wallacexiv schrieb:


> http://fun-corner.de/index.php/de/Schwalbe-Rocket-Ron-Performance-Falt-ORC/c-WG000009/a-A005889



Dein Link geht nicht, scheint aber laut text die Performance-Mischung zu sein.


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (10. April 2013)

Danke, Performance kommt nicht in Frage.

Das Angebot von Hibike war mir schon bekannt, hätte ich wohl vorher erwähnen sollen 

Grüße
Kalle


----------



## wallacexiv (10. April 2013)

bobons schrieb:


> Dein Link geht nicht, scheint aber laut text die Performance-Mischung zu sein.



Stimmt, Evo hab ich überlesen. Einfach mal bei denen schauen, vllt gibt es noch was anderes.


----------



## rebirth (10. April 2013)

Kalle schau mal in den bikemarkt....


----------



## wallacexiv (10. April 2013)

Nochmal:

*Gibts zur Zeit Gutscheine oder Rabattcodes für Chainreaction? Bräuchte mal 10% Rabatt oder sowas. *


Wurde übersehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freerider1504 (10. April 2013)

Nein aktuell keine Gutscheinaktion.


----------



## rebirth (10. April 2013)

wallacexiv schrieb:


> Wurde übersehen.



Nach 2,5h noch keine Antwort bekommen. Das ist ja eine Freichheit!!


----------



## wallacexiv (10. April 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> Nach 2,5h noch keine Antwort bekommen. Das ist ja eine Freichheit!!



Da hast du ausnahmsweise mal recht.


----------



## prof.66 (10. April 2013)

Ich suche eine Rock Shox Boxxer in Schwarz, gibts die momentan irgendwo "gÃ¼nstig" ? 

Ich finde sie nur zum aktuellen PReis von ca 580â¬


----------



## Marder (10. April 2013)

559 sind schonmal 20euro weniger...

http://www.berg-ab.de/shop/product_info.php?products_id=4685


----------



## seb_666 (12. April 2013)

Bei BMO: 529,90 EUR

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/Bike-Teile/Gabel/Federgabel/Boxxer-RC-DH-FR-Federgabel-1-1-8-Zoll-200mm-schwarz-2013-BULK-Verpackung-1.html


----------



## Ponch (12. April 2013)

Ich suche eine Bos Deville 160 oder 170mm mit tapered Steuerrohr. GÃ¼nstigester Preis den ich gefunden habe sind 989â¬
Geht das irgendwo auch deutlich gÃ¼nstiger?


----------



## suoixon (12. April 2013)

Bikemarkt


----------



## mueslimann (13. April 2013)

Suche ein aktuelles Schnäppchen für einen 26" HT Rahmen für ein Alltagsrad.
Bisher sind die günstigsten, die Taiwanrahmen von bike-components, drössiger und CNC. Ist euch darüber hinaus aktuell etwas aufgefallen? Restposten etc.
Größe: Oberrohrlänge horizontal ca 600mm 

Danke schonmal!


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (13. April 2013)

Hallo,

ich habe Matchmaker-Schellen... möchte aber auf die normalen Bremshebelschellen umsteigen.

Daher bin ich auf der Suche nach Bremshebelschellen für meine 2012er Avid Elixir 5 Bremsen. 

Jemand eine Idee, wo es die günstig gibt? Das Angebot von Bike-compo mit 9 Euro pro Stück ist mir bekannt.

Grüße und Danke!
Kalle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dual Faces (13. April 2013)

FÃ¼r 8â¬ 
http://www.cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?products_id=4700


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (13. April 2013)

Haha danke, immerhin!


----------



## Gumble (13. April 2013)

Suche *Rahmen *(neu/gebraucht) bzw Rahmenset, ggfs auch Komplettrad wenn Teile okay sind. Daten:
- 29er Hardtail
- *Stahl*rahmen
- Größe L  (20" MTB Geometrie, ~58cm RR Geometrie; Schrittlänge ~87, Größe ~185)
- nicht schwarz, grau, weiß -> knallige Farbe, grün, blau, rot usw (soll zu silbernen Komponenten passen)
- Scheibenbremsenaufnahme
- Ösen für Anbauteile (Schutzbleche, Gepäckträger)
- Schaltaugen für Nabenschaltung (geplant Alfine), idealerweise austauschbar
- Platz für dicke Reifen und feste Schutzbleche
- Hersteller z.B. Kona, Salsa, Surly, Cotic, Singular, On-One, 2Soul...


----------



## scylla (13. April 2013)

weiß jemand einen Geheimtipp, wo es die XTR 980 Kurbel mit 170mm Kurbelarmlänge zu einem günstigen Kurs gibt?


----------



## Promontorium (13. April 2013)

Haste das schon mal abgeklopft?


Etwas teurer wäre das hier, aber wohl noch vergleichsweise günstig!?!?!? Ob die die in 170mm haben, steht nicht dabei!


----------



## scylla (13. April 2013)

thx 



Promontorium schrieb:


> Haste das schon mal abgeklopft?
> 
> 
> Etwas teurer wäre das hier, aber wohl noch vergleichsweise günstig!?!?!? Ob's die die in 170mm haben, steht nicht dabei!



1. hatte ich schon gesehen, ist aber leider 175mm
bei 2. ist die 170mm momentan nicht lieferbar. aber den shop werde ich mal auf dem schirm behalten, kannte ich noch gar nicht.


----------



## Promontorium (13. April 2013)

Haha, ich auch nicht bis letzte Woche. War'n Forumtip!


----------



## _DrJekyll_ (14. April 2013)

Gibt es derzeit einen aktuellen ChainReactionCycles Rabattcode?


----------



## mike79 (15. April 2013)

Gibts irgendwo ein Garmin Edge 800 um einen feinen Preis?
Bei bike discount wärs zwar um 275 drinnen aber nicht lieferbar...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _DrJekyll_ (15. April 2013)

Bei Rabe-Bike gabs den neulich für 250...


----------



## mike79 (15. April 2013)

_DrJekyll_ schrieb:


> Bei Rabe-Bike gabs den neulich für 250...



Aktuell 259...
Dafür ein Mindestbestellwert von 400...da komm ich nicht hin....


----------



## Bench (15. April 2013)

Gibts irgendwo sowas noch günstiger und evtl noch leichter?


----------



## erkan1984 (15. April 2013)

leichter ist die variante mit Ti-Achse, günstiger kaum.


----------



## memphis35 (15. April 2013)

Beides 
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k629/a32369/e-pb525-mtb-bmx-pedale-schwarz.html


----------



## _DrJekyll_ (15. April 2013)

mike79 schrieb:


> Aktuell 259...
> Dafür ein Mindestbestellwert von 400...da komm ich nicht hin....



für mich haben die eine ausnahme gemacht. kannst ja mal eine email schreiben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2steep4us (15. April 2013)

Wo ist bitte ein Paar Race King SS 2.2 aktuell besonders interessant?

Danke!


----------



## Dual Faces (16. April 2013)

2steep4us schrieb:


> Wo ist bitte ein Paar Race King SS 2.2 aktuell besonders interessant?
> 
> Danke!



Beim Stadler im Set für 29,99!

http://www.zweirad-stadler.com/shop/continental/set-2-x-mtb-reifen-race-king.html,a15127


----------



## Silberrücken (16. April 2013)

Dual Faces schrieb:


> Beim Stadler im Set für 29,99!
> 
> http://www.zweirad-stadler.com/shop/continental/set-2-x-mtb-reifen-race-king.html,a15127



"Der Preis ist heiss!"

Aber- das ist kein Super Sonic.

Sonst wären die längst ausverkauft.....


----------



## jammerlappen (16. April 2013)

Ich hatte die in der Hand und die waren deutlich schwerer als Rocket Rons in 2.25... Black Chili & Supersonic steht drauf, Faltreifen sinds auch aber 570gr würde ein "normaler" Race King niemals wiegen.


----------



## _DrJekyll_ (16. April 2013)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Ich hatte die in der Hand und die waren deutlich schwerer als Rocket Rons in 2.25... Black Chili & Supersonic steht drauf, Faltreifen sinds auch aber 570gr würde ein "normaler" Race King niemals wiegen.



hier soviel wiegt der normalerweise

http://forums.mtbr.com/wheels-tires/continental-race-king-supersonic-2-0-weight-702700.html

oh sehe grad ist aber ein 2.0


----------



## bobons (16. April 2013)

_DrJekyll_ schrieb:


> hier soviel wiegt der normalerweise
> 
> http://forums.mtbr.com/wheels-tires/continental-race-king-supersonic-2-0-weight-702700.html
> 
> oh sehe grad ist aber ein 2.0



Die 2.2er SS liegen zwischen 440 und 490 g, ich glaube je neuer desto schwerer. Aber 570 g kann nur eine fehlerhafte Charge sein - wenn es trotzdem Black Chilli ist, würde ich auf die 100 g pfeifen.


----------



## ridingGiants (17. April 2013)

2 x Racing Ralph Pacestar  oder auch einmal wenn günstig zu haben.


----------



## rebirth (17. April 2013)

Such einen Streamer / Source 2L Reservoir für Deuter Rucksack.
Kostet um die 28 teuro. Jemand nen Schnapper parat?


----------



## piilu (17. April 2013)

Wenn du nen Decathlon in der nÃ¤he hast dort gibts die Orginalen von Source fÃ¼r nen paar â¬ weniger

http://www.decathlon.de/trinkblase-widepack-2-liter-id_8057713.html


----------



## rebirth (17. April 2013)

Danke dir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dual Faces (18. April 2013)

Servus, 
Ich suche Schrauben und Scheiben zur Bremssattel befestigung von Avid Bremsen.
Kann mir jemand helfen? Find momentan nix!
Danke schon mal


----------



## unknownbeats (18. April 2013)

high 
hat jemand einen geheimtip auf lager wo ich eine 
*Shimano XTR Scheibenbremse BR-M988 Trail *

als hinterrad version günstig bekomen habe bis jetzt nubuk bukes mit 165 euro gefunden leider lieferdatum unbekannt
thx und gr


----------



## memphis35 (18. April 2013)

Schrauben http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p14420_Befestigungsschrauben-Set-fuer-Disc-Zange-.html


----------



## Nothing85 (19. April 2013)

Hat jemand eine Idee wo ich noch eine Marzocchi 55 cr (170mm) herbekomme. Am liebsten die 2012 Version ganz in schwarz.


----------



## Puls220 (19. April 2013)

Ich hab' jetzt zum 2x den roten Zugstufen Einstell-Inbus (unten) meiner Lyrik verloren.

Gibt es scheinbar nur im Set, brauche aber nur den Inbus (Rest hab ich schon in Reserve rumfliegen)

http://www.bike-components.de/produ...f-fuer-Domain-Lyrik-Totem-.html?xtcr=1&xtmcl=

13â¬ (anderswo sogar 18â¬) + Versand fÃ¼r dieses lausig befestigte EinstellrÃ¤dchen nerven mich - weiÃ jemand wo man es gÃ¼nstiger bekommt?


----------



## Apollon (20. April 2013)

Hi,
wo bekommt man aktuell SLX und XT Schaltkomponenten am günstigsten?
Geplant ist:
-SLX Kurbel 3-fach (größer als 42 Zähne größtes Blatt, inkl. Innenlager)
-SLX Kassette 9-fach (11-32 Zähne)
-SLX/XT Kette
-XT (shadow?) Schaltwerk (vermutlich mittellang)

ich suche parallel natürlich auch, vielleicht hat ja jemand nen Tipp!
danke!


----------



## Biker-04-1986 (22. April 2013)

Hey Leute,

ich bin auf der Suche nach ner neuen hydraulischen Scheibenbremse. Derzeit ist eine Formula RX verbaut aus 2011. Diese hat ihr leben verwirkt und was neues muss her. Ich brauche die Bremse in weiß und nur für vorn.

Da hinten noch immer eine RX dran hängt wäre es mir am liebsten wieder eine solche zu ergattern. Problem der Preis unter 100 habe ich nichts gefunden beim 2013er Modell.

Jemand eine Idee?


----------



## rpitz (22. April 2013)

Hallo Forum,

brauche ein neues Rad für meine Tochter. Weiss jemand, obs bei Canyon jemals eine Chance auf ein Schnäppchen gibt oder sind die Preise dort tatsächlich iun Stein gemeisselt bis November (oder so)?

thnx, rpitz


----------



## nationrider (22. April 2013)

hallo,
hat crc eine gutscheinaktion o.ä. laufen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enforce (22. April 2013)

@rpitz: Rabattaktionen sind mir dort nicht bekannt. Allerdings gibt es manchmal günstigere Restposten und Ausstellungsräder.


----------



## ticris (22. April 2013)

rpitz schrieb:


> Hallo Forum,
> 
> brauche ein neues Rad für meine Tochter. Weiss jemand, obs bei Canyon jemals eine Chance auf ein Schnäppchen gibt oder sind die Preise dort tatsächlich iun Stein gemeisselt bis November (oder so)?
> 
> thnx, rpitz



 Bei Canyon gibt es jeden Herbst (ich glaube Anfang Oktober) die Sparbuchaktion - allerdings sind da auch nur 10 - 15 % drin. Ansonsten bleibt nur der Blick in die Resterampe (Outlet).


----------



## rpitz (22. April 2013)

ticris schrieb:


> Bei Canyon gibt es jeden Herbst (ich glaube Anfang Oktober) die Sparbuchaktion



Das ist halt noch lange hin. Ihre Hausmesse "pure cycling festival" wär zwar am kommenden Wochenende, aber dafür 2x800km nach Koblenz zu fahren macht irgendwie auch keinen Sinn 

Und ob man dann dort die richtige Rahmengröße in der "richtigen" Farbe ergattert, ist noch lange nicht sicher...

Danke für den Input jedenfalls


----------



## ticris (22. April 2013)

@*rpitz

*Canyon scheint häufige Rabatt Aktionen wohl nicht nötig zu haben.Wenn das Töchterchen sich auch mit was anderem zufrieden gibt lohnt sich vielleicht ein Blick nach Bonn. Radon hat für das dämliche (von Dame abgeleitet) Geschlecht auch ganz nette Sachen zu bieten und vielleicht ist bei den Tagesartikeln mal was dabei.

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k1283/a78530/slide-diva-125.html

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k1283/a78527/zr-lady-7-0.html

Gruß


----------



## rebirth (22. April 2013)

ticris schrieb:


> für das dämliche (von Dame abgeleitet) Geschlecht



den muss ich mir merken!


----------



## Felger (23. April 2013)

aktuell gutscheine bei crc?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tabletop84 (23. April 2013)

suche einen Endurolenker mit mindestens 760mm Breite, 20mm rise und mehr als 8 Backsweep. rot und Schwarz wäre ok.


----------



## MikeLima (23. April 2013)

Ist irgendwo noch eine Rock Shox Lyrik Coil 1 1/8 für einen fairen Preis zu bekommen?


----------



## Maickie (26. April 2013)

Hallo
Suche ergon GP2 Griffe günstig.
Heißt unter 39,90  inkl. Porto  (ebay)
Kann auch gebraucht sein!

    Danke


----------



## Puls220 (26. April 2013)

MikeLima schrieb:


> Ist irgendwo noch eine Rock Shox Lyrik Coil 1 1/8 für einen fairen Preis zu bekommen?



hier

http://www.rakuten.de/produkt/rocks...dium=referral&utm_campaign=googlebase-2010-07

oder

mitbieten:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Rock-Shox-Ly...Fahrradteile&hash=item589f4e95fb#ht_967wt_185


----------



## hnx (27. April 2013)

Gibts z.Z. einen Gutschein für Hibike?


----------



## nationrider (27. April 2013)

Nein aber ein polohemd  gratis ab 60Euro Einkauf bzw. Ein hoodie  ab150 Euro
Einkauf.
Ausserdem guenstig spank subrosa 32 loch in sw für 20Euro.


----------



## Freerider1504 (27. April 2013)

Felger schrieb:


> aktuell gutscheine bei crc?



Aktueller Gutscheincode. EUR5 

5 bei 25 MBW, einlösbar bis 03.05.2013


----------



## maroon (27. April 2013)

Hi Suche ne günstige Dt Swiss xrr 445 günstiger als bei Bike Components


----------



## pistolpitt (28. April 2013)

Hello,
such eine 29er Reba RL in weiss zu fairem Preis. Ich finde sie nur noch in schwarz. Oder auch eine Manitou Tower für ähnlichen Preis auch in weiss.
cheers, Pitt


----------



## adirem (28. April 2013)

Hallo,

was ist denn ein fairer Preis?
Hast du mal hier geschaut?

http://www.rczbikeshop.com/german/manufacturer/rockshox

Ich bin Momentan auf der Suche nach einer Rock Shox SID 29" / 100mm / QR9 / 1 1/8" in schwarz. Evt. auch eine Reba.
Günstigster Preis bis jetzt:

http://www.rczbikeshop.com/german/r...e-9mm-disc-pushlock-black-00-4018-237-001.htm

465

Habt Ihr etwas günstigeres gesehen?

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Felger (29. April 2013)

Freerider1504 schrieb:


> Aktueller Gutscheincode. EUR5
> 
> 5 bei 25 MBW, einlösbar bis 03.05.2013



thx


----------



## pistolpitt (29. April 2013)

Der Preis von rcz ist schon gut.
Wenn das Teil noch in weiß zu haben wäre würde ich kaufen.
Ach ja, nur 1 1/8 benötigt.
Ca. 100 mehr für die SID ???
Brauch ich glaube ich nicht, steck ich lieber in Laufräder.




adirem schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> was ist denn ein fairer Preis?
> Hast du mal hier geschaut?
> ...


----------



## Sven_Kiel (29. April 2013)

Suche günstige Vario-Sattelstütze, 30,9mm, min. 400mm lang.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (29. April 2013)

suche immer noch...hat jemand was interessanteres als das:
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/Bike-T...tbnews&utm_medium=banner&utm_campaign=450x250

????


----------



## tom75 (30. April 2013)

Ich suche eine gelbe (95-109kg) Stahlfeder für meine Van 36 180mm, weiß jemand, wo diese noch erhältlich ist ? 
Es muss kein Schnäppchen sein, Normalpreis ist auch ok


----------



## hypocrisy76 (4. Mai 2013)

Hallo,
suche ein Shimano XT-Ice-Tec Scheibenbremsset für vorne + hinten.

Geht es auch günstiger als im Bikemarkt?
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articl...-hinten-vr-hr-ice-tech-silber-neu-preisupdate

lg
hypocrisy76


----------



## lnt (4. Mai 2013)

gibts noch irgendwo karten fÃ¼r die x-games (kategorie 2, stehplÃ¤tze) zum slopestyle mtb finale? Ã¼berall wo ich jetz nachgesehen habe, sind die ausverkauft. an einer stelle gibts die noch, aber 34â¬ (normalpreis 19â¬), etwas gÃ¼nstiger wÃ¤re aber schon cool.


----------



## goofy84 (6. Mai 2013)

Hallo,

suche 2 gute Helme einen für meine Frau und einen für mich. Bin für alle Vorschläge offen. Muss ich etwas besonderes beachten beim Helmkauf ?

Vielen Dank


----------



## bobons (6. Mai 2013)

Dass die Helme passen.
Ich kann Met und Cratoni empfehlen, da passen mir so gut wie alle Modelle, egal on RR oder MTB-Versionen.
Cratoni stellt übrigens auch die Aldi-Helme her - billiger und bequemer kommt man nicht an Kopfschutz.
Bell-Helme fühlen sich immer nach Plastikmüll an, von Alpina und Giro passt mir persönlich kein einziges Modell richtig gut.

Weiterhin sind eine gute Belüftung und Fliegengitter sinnvoll.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## martinos (6. Mai 2013)

goofy84 schrieb:


> suche 2 gute Helme einen für meine Frau und einen für mich. Bin für alle Vorschläge offen. Muss ich etwas besonderes beachten beim Helmkauf ?


 
ich glaub da hilft nur probieren, probieren, probieren! Jeder hat nen anderen Schädel und der Testsieger bringt dir nix, wenn er nicht auf dem Kopf hält oder nach 20 Minuten Kopfschmerzen verursacht.

Den Sicherheitsaspekt dürften alle Hersteller recht gut im Griff haben.


----------



## Tabletop84 (8. Mai 2013)

Kennt jemand eine Remote-SattelstÃ¼tze mit 125mm Verstellbereich fÃ¼r unter 150â¬ die was taugt?


----------



## nollak (9. Mai 2013)

Spontan würd ich sagen schau mal im Bikemarkt da bekommste ab und an son Schnäppchen. Hab meine Reverb für 130 da bekommen. Ansonsten wüsst ich da nix, hatte auch ne Zeit gesucht.


----------



## RW_Eddy (9. Mai 2013)

Gibts es im Moment ein gutes Angebot für einen Trinkrucksack mit einer 2 oder 3 Liter Blase? 
Es sollte noch Regenjacke, Hose reinpassen und Kleinkram.

Vorzugsweise Camelbak, Deuter oder Vaude ?

Vielen Dank


----------



## Tabletop84 (9. Mai 2013)

Die Eigenmarke von Decathlon ist sehr gÃ¼nstig. Meiner hat glaub 12â¬ gekostet und hat schon Einiges weggesteckt.


----------



## rpitz (9. Mai 2013)

RW_Eddy schrieb:


> Gibts es im Moment ein gutes Angebot für einen Trinkrucksack mit einer 2 oder 3 Liter Blase?
> Vorzugsweise Camelbak, Deuter oder Vaude ?



Ich hab gestern den Camelbak Mule NV um knapp 60 gesehen... Ich glaub, das war beim bike-discount. Bin grad am Handy, deswegen muss ich den Link ggf. nachliefern, sorry :-/

Edith sagt: fast richtig erinnert. Der Preis gilt nicht online, sondern nur am 11. Mai vor Ort bei der Eröffnung des neuen Bike-Discount "Megastore" in Bonn. Gesehen im bike 6/13 auf Seite 126 (Anzeige).

Gesendet von meinem ST27i mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Skeletor23 (9. Mai 2013)

suche Syntace Megaforce oder Superforce 60mm. Gern auch Cube-Edition.


----------



## rebirth (10. Mai 2013)

Ebay ammiland gibts die teile oft günstig.


----------



## chem (21. Mai 2013)

Ich suche den Maxxis Advante in 2.25 fÃ¼r weniger als 33â¬ (mit Versand): http://www.bike-mailorder.de/Bike-T...leshopping&utm_medium=preis&utm_campaign=feed

Danke fÃ¼r eure Hilfe


----------



## damage0099 (22. Mai 2013)

Weiß jemand eine günstige Quelle für den SH-MT91 Schuh von Shimano?
Bisher gesichtet für 139 bei AS.
Größe 43-44.
Danke für Eure Hilfe


----------



## goran_safar (24. Mai 2013)

Bei Karstadt gibt's gerade Schwalbe Reifen fÃ¼r 25 â¬ z.B. Hans Dampf 
http://www.karstadt.de/GlobaleSuche.do?searchtext=schn%E4ppchen+radsport&profil=shop

Ab 50 â¬ Mindestbestellwert gibt's fÃ¼r den Gutscheincode onlinegutschein513a nochmal 10 â¬ Rabatt


----------



## hasman (24. Mai 2013)

chem schrieb:


> Ich suche den Maxxis Advante in 2.25 für weniger als 33 (mit Versand): http://www.bike-mailorder.de/Bike-T...leshopping&utm_medium=preis&utm_campaign=feed
> 
> Danke für eure Hilfe



http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/13527{1}20457?xtor=AL-8-[1]-[Froogle]
oder
http://www.hibike.de/artikel/44930282/Maxxis ADvantage FR Faltreifen.html


----------



## chem (24. Mai 2013)

Dankeschön!


----------



## osbow (24. Mai 2013)

Suche eine kleine, leichte und günstige Luftpumpe für unterwegs.


----------



## Wurzelpedaleur (24. Mai 2013)

Schau mal in einen Laden, der Specialiced Teile fÃ¼hrt. Vielleicht liegt da noch ein Ã¤lteres Modell der "MTB Frame Pump" rum. Die wurden fÃ¼r 15 â¬ verkauft. Alles aus Alu, geht nicht kaputt und ich hab sie seit Jahren. Die neuen im WWW sind anscheinend teurer. Habe leider gerade keinen Link gefunden.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (28. Mai 2013)

osbow schrieb:


> Suche eine kleine, leichte und günstige Luftpumpe für unterwegs.




Selbst nicht probiert aber auf der Suche nach einer noch kleineren Lezyne Pumpe kürzlich gefunden:

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a73978/mini-luftpumpe.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalkhoffpink (28. Mai 2013)

Hat jemand zufällig irgendwo die *Five.Ten Impact Low in Pacific Blue* für unter Euro 94,- gesehen...??


----------



## osbow (28. Mai 2013)

Jau, bestellt. Dank dir!


----------



## RW_Eddy (28. Mai 2013)

Suche Gopro Hero 3 HD  silver Edition günstiger als 274,99 

http://www.gamingoase.de/index.php?page=product&info=683

Anbieter sollte aus Deutschland kommen.

Vielen Dank


----------



## hasman (28. Mai 2013)

RW_Eddy schrieb:


> Suche Gopro Hero 3 HD  silver Edition günstiger als 274,99 
> 
> ....


vieleicht hier
http://www.sport-bittl.de/actioncam...gle_shopping/GOPRO - HD Hero 3 Silver Edition


----------



## RW_Eddy (28. Mai 2013)

hasman schrieb:


> vieleicht hier
> http://www.sport-bittl.de/actioncam...gle_shopping/GOPRO - HD Hero 3 Silver Edition



 Danke !


----------



## Kesemo (28. Mai 2013)

Wo bekomme ich die Sugoi RSE bib short black, Größe M, am günstigsten? Finde nur Größen L und XL in günstig..


----------



## bobons (29. Mai 2013)

Kesemo schrieb:


> Wo bekomme ich die Sugoi RSE bib short black, Größe M, am günstigsten? Finde nur Größen L und XL in günstig..



Bei Brügelmann/Internetstores AG: http://www.bruegelmann.de/bekleidung/radhosen/sugoi-rs-bib-short-black/293587.html

Den 5 Euro Pseudo-Bewertungsgutschein nicht vergessen!


----------



## Kesemo (30. Mai 2013)

Danke, aber das ist die RS. Ich suche die RSE


----------



## kalkhoffpink (30. Mai 2013)

Kesemo schrieb:


> Danke, aber das ist die RS. Ich suche die RSE



Bei so einer Suche ist es immer hilfreich den selbst gefundenen kleinsten Preis mit anzugeben. Also wo finde ich xyz günstiger als Euro 119,- z.B.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SlayMe (31. Mai 2013)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Hat jemand zufällig irgendwo die *Five.Ten Impact Low in Pacific Blue* für unter Euro 94,- gesehen...??



Bei BMO für 89,90 http://www.bike-mailorder.de/Bike-K...ific-Blue.html?sid=rlfu7gn64q2m18oh12aegmstb5


----------



## kalkhoffpink (31. Mai 2013)

SlayMe schrieb:


> Bei BMO für 89,90 http://www.bike-mailorder.de/Bike-K...ific-Blue.html?sid=rlfu7gn64q2m18oh12aegmstb5




Danke für die Erinnerung, den hatte ich schon mal gesehen, war aber nicht lieferbar in meiner Größe, jetzt klappts wohl - Bestellt!....


----------



## joah (7. Juni 2013)

Suche solides Enduro / AM fÃ¼r um 1500â¬, auch gern Vorjahresmodell


----------



## kalkhoffpink (7. Juni 2013)

joah schrieb:


> Suche solides Enduro / AM für um 1500, auch gern Vorjahresmodell



Also im Bikemarkt gibts für den Preis doch jede Menge!?!?!

Specialized Pitch Pro
Specialized Enduro
Cube Stereo
Rocky Mountain Slayer 50
GT Force
etc.


----------



## Nothing85 (7. Juni 2013)

Hi ich mÃ¶chte mal einen neuen Sattel ausprobieren. Mit meinem will es nicht so richtig klappen deswegen suche ich den Ergon SM3 in M (schwarz) oder den SQ-Lap 611 (13cm) fÃ¼r unter 99,95â¬.
Vorzugsweise den Ergon...
Bin trotzdem fÃ¼r andere VorschlÃ¤ge offen (Fahre AM Touren von 30-60km)


----------



## bobons (7. Juni 2013)

Nothing85 schrieb:


> Hi ich möchte mal einen neuen Sattel ausprobieren. Mit meinem will es nicht so richtig klappen deswegen suche ich den Ergon SM3 in M (schwarz) oder den SQ-Lap 611 (13cm) für unter 99,95.
> Vorzugsweise den Ergon...
> Bin trotzdem für andere Vorschläge offen (Fahre AM Touren von 30-60km)



SQ LAB 79,90:http://www.actionsports.de/de/Komponenten/Sttel/SQ-LAB-MTB-Road-Sattel-611::20954.html?refID=froogle

Ich würde den Gebrauchtkauf empfehlen, dann ist der Geldverlust nicht groß wenn der Sattel doch nicht passt. Einfach durchprobieren, für jeden Arsch gibt es den passenden Sattel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalkhoffpink (7. Juni 2013)

Bei ROSE kann man den Sattel (611er) innerhalb 14 Tagen zurückgeben wenn er nicht passt. Zumindest war das letztes Jahr noch so, aber ich bin sehr zufrieden damit (active Version).


----------



## Dinocek (7. Juni 2013)

kauf dir doch einfach deine favouriten übers internet und schick -dank widerrufsrecht- alles innerhalb 2 wochen zurück was nicht taugt!


----------



## kalkhoffpink (7. Juni 2013)

Normalerweise dürfen gebrauchte Artikel nicht so einfach zurückgesendet werden, deshalb gibt es bei SQLab über manche Händler diese Möglichkeit. Ein durch 2-wöchige Nutzung abgenudelter Sattel kann schließlich nicht mehr verkauft werden...


----------



## Dinocek (7. Juni 2013)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Normalerweise dürfen gebrauchte Artikel nicht so einfach zurückgesendet werden, deshalb gibt es bei SQLab über manche Händler diese Möglichkeit. Ein durch 2-wöchige Nutzung abgenudelter Sattel kann schließlich nicht mehr verkauft werden...



meinst du, wenn du einen gebrauchten artikel kaufst, oder wenn du ihn gebraucht hast!

stimmt nämlich beides nicht! sobald du als verbraucher von einem unternehmer über fernabsatz kaufst, sei es gebraucht oder neu, steht dir dieses widerrufsrecht zu.

dabei dürfen abnutzungen, welche durch die bestimmungsgemäße ingebrauchnahme entstanden sind, in deinem fall das anschrauben, draufsetzen und paar meter fahren, nicht berechnet/ abgezogen oder ähnliches werden.

solltest du also beim umgang etwas vorsichtig sein, seh ich da keinerlei probleme!


----------



## kalkhoffpink (7. Juni 2013)

Dinocek schrieb:


> meinst du, wenn du einen gebrauchten artikel kaufst, oder wenn du ihn gebraucht hast!
> 
> stimmt nämlich beides nicht! sobald du als verbraucher von einem unternehmer über fernabsatz kaufst, sei es gebraucht oder neu, steht dir dieses widerrufsrecht zu.
> 
> ...




Stimme Dir zu, nur ist das bei einem Sattel wohl nicht nach ein paar Metern zu klären sondern bedarf mehrerer längerer Ausfahrten. Und dann wird Dich auf jeden Fall eine Wert-Minderung bei Rückgabe treffen.


----------



## rebirth (7. Juni 2013)

Den sqlab gibts bei sitzknochen.de als "vorführ/messemodell" für um die 60. Hab den 611er 2x dort gekauft.

Ich habe VOR meiner zahlung schon das packet in den händen gehalten!

Einfach mal ne mail schreiben oder bei ebay schauen ob es das angebot wieder gibt.


----------



## Wurzelpedaleur (7. Juni 2013)

Dinocek schrieb:


> dabei dürfen abnutzungen, welche durch die bestimmungsgemäße ingebrauchnahme entstanden sind, in deinem fall das *anschrauben, draufsetzen und paar meter fahren,* nicht berechnet/ abgezogen oder ähnliches werden.



Vorsicht damit. Die Prüfung sollte so erfolgen, wie im Ladengeschäft möglich. Wenn die Sattelstreben die ersten Spuren von der Montage haben, wird es grenzwertig. Wenn die Sachen schon Benutzungsspuren haben, ist das vom Widerrufsrecht nicht mehr abgedeckt. Also aufpassen, dass es keine Kratzer gibt und nur bisschen auf der Straße fahren. 
Es gibt auch Läden, wo man Probesättel ausleihen kann.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (7. Juni 2013)

Guckst Du hier:

http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/sqlab-sattel-611-active--race/aid:635489

Euro 97,-- für den 611 activ (Race Modell) mit voller Geld zurück Garantie auf benutzte Sättel...


----------



## othu (11. Juni 2013)

Suche eine X.9 GXP Kurbel in 175mm unter 150Euro.


----------



## tulsadum (11. Juni 2013)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Guckst Du hier:
> 
> http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/sqlab-sattel-611-active--race/aid:635489
> 
> Euro 97,-- für den 611 activ (Race Modell) mit voller Geld zurück Garantie auf benutzte Sättel...


 
Mist, hab ich eben erst gelesen. Gab's den echt für 97.- Euro?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## austriacarp (11. Juni 2013)

Bei mir stand dort auch gleich 139,95 also eher nicht


----------



## Rhetorik_2.9 (11. Juni 2013)

othu schrieb:


> Suche eine X.9 GXP Kurbel in 175mm unter 150Euro.



Meines Wissens ist die baugleich mit der AKA Kurbel von Truvativ.
... nur so als Tipp falls es jetzt nicht unbedingt 100%ig zur X9 Gruppen Optik passen muss.


----------



## othu (11. Juni 2013)

optik ist wurscht, hauptsache schwarz. danke für die info!


----------



## 3 Steps Ahead (12. Juni 2013)

Rock Shox Revelation RCT3 Dual Position 2013er Modell. 
Kaufpreis Vorschlag 350  akzeptiert!!!

www.ebay.de/itm/Rock-Shox-Revelatio..._Fahrradteile_Komponenten&hash=item4ac5592da2


----------



## mega223 (12. Juni 2013)

Suche slx kassette hg80 11-32 unter 35 euro


----------



## FabeJay (13. Juni 2013)

Suche Scheibenbremsenset mit Scheiben, Rotoren und Adapter Avid Elixir 5 oder vergleichbare Bremse für unter 150 Euro.


----------



## bobons (13. Juni 2013)

FabeJay schrieb:


> Suche Scheibenbremsenset mit Scheiben, Rotoren und Adapter Avid Elixir 5 oder vergleichbare Bremse für unter 150 Euro.



Shimano BR-M596, allerorten für um 90 Euro für VR+HR ohne Scheiben.
http://www.bike24.de/p124493.html
http://www.bike24.de/1.php?product=...tent=8;navigation=1;menu=1000,2,15,117;lang=1
http://www.bike24.de/1.php?product=...tent=8;navigation=1;menu=1000,2,15,117;lang=1


----------



## canyon.biker (13. Juni 2013)

Sofern es auch etwas mehr kosten darf: 

Shimano SLX v+h Set Scheibenbremse BR-M675 Modell 2014 ohne Adapter und Scheiben fÃ¼r 125â¬
https://www.bike-components.de/prod...-Set-Scheibenbremse-BR-M675-Modell-2014-.html

DazugehÃ¶rige Shimano SM-RT66 Bremsscheiben 6-Loch Modell 2013 fÃ¼r 15-20â¬
https://www.bike-components.de/prod...e-SM-RT66-fuer-Deore-6-Loch-Modell-2013-.html

Macht dann zusammen ohne Adapter 155â¬ - 165â¬


----------



## Tabletop84 (13. Juni 2013)

slx gibt's ohne Scheiben auch fÃ¼r 116 bei bikecomponentsbbs oder wie das heiÃt (ohne Scheiben). Bei Bike-components hab ich meine Deore glaub fÃ¼r 75â¬ gekriegt weiÃ aber nicht ob das noch aktuell ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freerider1504 (13. Juni 2013)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> slx gibt's ohne Scheiben auch für 116 bei bikecomponentsbbs oder wie das heißt (ohne Scheiben). Bei Bike-components hab ich meine Deore glaub für 75 gekriegt weiß aber nicht ob das noch aktuell ist.


 
Aktuell gibt´s die Deore im Set (incl. Scheiben und Adapter) für 119


----------



## FabeJay (13. Juni 2013)

Erstm


----------



## Freerider1504 (13. Juni 2013)

FabeJay schrieb:


> Erstm


----------



## FabeJay (13. Juni 2013)

Erstmal danke für die vielen Antworten und die Hilfe!würde doch schon sehr zur slx tendieren!aber bei Bike Components gibt's die nur für 125 und nicht für 116 oder is das die falsche Seite?


----------



## Freerider1504 (13. Juni 2013)

Nein, ist die richtige Seite.

Warum muss es denn die SLX sein? Ich finde den Preis von der Deore incl. Scheiben schon mehr als gut.


----------



## FabeJay (13. Juni 2013)

Ist auch mehr als gut, aber sind die slx ned besser als die deore?
Außerdem find ich die Deore auch nicht im Set mit allem zu dem Preis...
Und ich brauch 6 Loch 
Wiege 105 Kilo und die sollen an mein neues on One 456 Carbon 

Sorry fürs "Erstm" aber mein Handy spinnt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freerider1504 (13. Juni 2013)

@FabeJay

Hier ist das Deore Set inkl. aller benötigten Teile: (allerdings mit Centerlock Scheiben, d.h. du würdest einen Center Lock Adapter benötigen)

https://www.bike-components.de/prod...ter-Lock-v-h-Set-Scheibenbremse-BR-M596-.html


----------



## fone (13. Juni 2013)

ist die slx hinsichtlich bremsleistung überhaupt relevant besser als die deore?


----------



## Freerider1504 (13. Juni 2013)

Ich behaupte mal nein.


----------



## Wurzelpedaleur (13. Juni 2013)

Kannst dir VR+HR auch einzeln kaufen und dazu die 6-Loch Scheiben in der Größe, die du bauchst.
Ich kommt mit Tektro gut klar.
https://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p29578_Deore-Scheibenbremse-BR-M596-.html
https://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p21200_Bremsscheibe-Auriga-Pro-.html

Ob die neue SLX besser bremst als die Deore, kann ich magels genauem Vergleich aber auch nicht sagen. Hab die Deore am Stadtrad & Dirtbike mit kleiner Scheibe und find sie für den Preis richtig gut. An anderen Rädern habe ich ne alte SLX, XT und Saint mit 203er Scheiben. Fürs Sportrad würde ich aber einen Hebel mit werkzeugloser Weitenverstellung nehmen. Da dreh ich immer mal dran rum...


----------



## fone (13. Juni 2013)

ich hab mir die deore ans kleine parkbike geschraubt. nach den erfahrungsberichten gabs bei dem preis überhaupt keine zweifel. vollkommen unauffällig - funktioniert für den zweck einwandfrei.


----------



## Tabletop84 (13. Juni 2013)

@FabeJay:

hier gibt es das Set für 116:

http://www.bikepartsbs.de/oxid/Brem...HR-Resin.html?listtype=search&searchparam=slx

Allerdings ohne Ice-Tec aber das braucht eh niemand.



fone schrieb:


> ist die slx hinsichtlich bremsleistung überhaupt relevant besser als die deore?



Die Kolben sind bei den neuen etwas größer und aus Keramik. Soll aber wohl geringfügig besser sein. Kann leider noch nix dazu sagen da meine SLX gleich wieder eingeschickt werden musste.


----------



## Guenni21 (13. Juni 2013)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> @_FabeJay_:
> 
> hier gibt es das Set für 116:
> 
> ...



Finde ich kein Schnäppchen. Die XT kost momentan komplett um die 120 EUR! Habe meine heute bekommen.

EDIT:
Achja und ich find die jetzt schon voll goli!  Habe vorne 200er und hinten 180er Scheibe.


----------



## Martina H. (13. Juni 2013)

Guenni21 schrieb:


> Die XT kost momentan komplett um die 120 EUR! Habe meine heute bekommen.



Wo?


----------



## Tabletop84 (13. Juni 2013)

Hier:

http://joomla.mobile-energy-gmbh.de...ion=com_virtuemart&Itemid=2&vmcchk=1&Itemid=2

ist aber wohl nicht mehr lieferbar



Guenni21 schrieb:


> Finde ich kein Schnäppchen. Die XT kost momentan komplett um die 120 EUR! Habe meine heute bekommen.
> 
> EDIT:
> Achja und ich find die jetzt schon voll goli!  Habe vorne 200er und hinten 180er Scheibe.



Falls du auch die Quelle meinst. Wann hast du bestellt bezahlt? Hab noch nix bekommen.

Abgesehen von der der Druckpunkverstellung die man bei der SLX nachrüsten kann ist die XT aber genau die gleiche Bremse. Der Weiderverkaufswert ist halt ein bisschen höher. Hab die mir nur geholt weil ich die SLX einschicken musste und nicht so lange warten will.


----------



## Guenni21 (13. Juni 2013)

Oh, das das so schnell geht hätte ich nicht gedacht. Vor 2 Tagen war das überall noch lieferbar. Ich hab über amazon gekauft. 

Tut mir leid für den falschen Alarm. Hatte mir gleich noch XT Kurbeln für 117 EUR mit dazu bestellt. 

Die gibts noch, ist aber nicht jeder Manns sache:

http://joomla.mobile-energy-gmbh.de...ufacturer_id=0&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FabeJay (13. Juni 2013)

Danke schonmal für die Hilfe!ist dann die slx geworden


----------



## Nothing85 (14. Juni 2013)

othu schrieb:


> optik ist wurscht, hauptsache schwarz. danke für die info!



klick


----------



## bansaiman (14. Juni 2013)

hat jemand irgendwo das

Norco Sight Killer B 3 in M

deutlich unter den 2399 gesehen?


----------



## othu (14. Juni 2013)

Nothing85 schrieb:


> klick



Viel zu teuer für Privatverkauf (bekomme ich für den Preis fast beim Händler mit Garantie) und nur 170er Länge. Aber dennoch danke!


----------



## rebirth (14. Juni 2013)

Garantie hast du über sram, vorrausgesetzt es ist ne rechnung dabei.


----------



## othu (14. Juni 2013)

nur als erstkäufer. und das ist in dem fall wohl der ebay-verkäufer.


----------



## bansaiman (14. Juni 2013)

othu schrieb:


> nur als erstkäufer. und das ist in dem fall wohl der ebay-verkäufer.




Wenn man sich nicht dumm beamtlich deutsch  anstellt, bekommt man auch Garantie dafür. Und da du Garantie hast, ist das der beste Preis 
Wenn du Garantie hast, muss es von Privat nicht gleich nur 120 bei bestem online Preisvon 152 sein.


----------



## Dinocek (14. Juni 2013)

othu schrieb:


> nur als erstkäufer. und das ist in dem fall wohl der ebay-verkäufer.



das stimmt doch nicht, soweit die gesetzl gewährleistungsfrist noch nicht abgelaufen ist, bzw. die garantie noch besteht!

der käufer tritt diese rechte gegen den erstverkäufer dadurch ab, dass er dir die rechnung mitgibt...

außerdem, ist es in der praxis doch reglm. egal, wer die rechte geltend macht, solange er den original beleg/original rechnung besitzt.


----------



## othu (14. Juni 2013)

ich möchte diese ebay kurbel nicht kaufen, ist das okay für euch?!
1. ist sie nur 170mm, ich suche 175mm
2. finde ICH sie zu teuer. bei hibike zahle ich 140,- inkl versand nach abzug meines DIMB rabatts in der gesuchten länge.
3. gilt die garantie nur für den erstkäufer, nur die gewährleisting ist auf den zweitkäufer übertragbar. die garantie ist eine freiwillige leistung des herstellers, darum kann er die garantiebedingungen ausführen wie es ihm beliebt. die meisten hersteller, so auch sram, schreiben daher rein, dass sie nur für den erstkäufer gilt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Guenni21 (14. Juni 2013)

othu schrieb:


> ich möchte diese ebay kurbel nicht kaufen, ist das okay für euch?!
> 1. ist sie nur 170mm, ich suche 175mm
> 2. finde ICH sie zu teuer. bei hibike zahle ich 140,- inkl versand nach abzug meines DIMB rabatts in der gesuchten länge.
> 3. gilt die garantie nur für den erstkäufer, nur die gewährleisting ist auf den zweitkäufer übertragbar. die garantie ist eine freiwillige leistung des herstellers, darum kann er die garantiebedingungen ausführen wie es ihm beliebt. die meisten hersteller, so auch sram, schreiben daher rein, dass sie nur für den erstkäufer gilt.



Also ich kanns verstehen. 
Würde ich auch nicht machen. Schon alleine wegen dem preis. 

Gebraucht kauf ist echt so ne sache. Kaufe nur noch gebraucht von Leuten die ich kenne oder Dinge die keine Sicherheit bieten müssen. Wie zb ne Lampe oder so. 



Gejodelt von meinem Fatality 2.5


----------



## Dinocek (14. Juni 2013)

othu schrieb:


> 3. gilt die garantie nur für den erstkäufer, nur die gewährleisting ist auf den zweitkäufer übertragbar. die garantie ist eine freiwillige leistung des herstellers, darum kann er die garantiebedingungen ausführen wie es ihm beliebt. die meisten hersteller, so auch sram, schreiben daher rein, dass sie nur für den erstkäufer gilt.



das stimmt so pauschal auch wieder nicht!
zum einen weißt du ja auch wieder nicht von wem die kurbel ursprünglich gekauft wurde und ob irgendwer in seinen agbs irgendeinen abtretungsausschluss vereinbart hat.
letztendlich hätte man ja immer noch die 2 jahre gesetzl. gewährleistung...

ist ja wirklich egal, wollte nur das pauschales halbwissen ergänzen...


----------



## Guenni21 (14. Juni 2013)

Dinocek schrieb:


> das stimmt so pauschal auch wieder nicht!
> zum einen weißt du ja auch wieder nicht von wem die kurbel ursprünglich gekauft wurde und ob irgendwer in seinen agbs irgendeinen abtretungsausschluss vereinbart hat.
> letztendlich hätte man ja immer noch die 2 jahre gesetzl. gewährleistung...
> 
> ist ja wirklich egal, wollte nur das pauschales halbwissen ergänzen...



Na dann ergänze bitte auch was die gesetzliche Gewährleistung nach den ersten 6 Monaten bedeutet. 

Davon abgesehen weiß man nie was man gebraucht kauft. Da kann so ziemlich alles kommen. Von tiefen Kratzern bis rissen. 

Gejodelt von meinem Fatality 2.5


----------



## Dinocek (14. Juni 2013)

Guenni21 schrieb:


> Na dann ergänze bitte auch was die gesetzliche Gewährleistung nach den ersten 6 Monaten bedeutet.
> 
> Davon abgesehen weiß man nie was man gebraucht kauft. Da kann so ziemlich alles kommen. Von tiefen Kratzern bis rissen.
> 
> Gejodelt von meinem Fatality 2.5



bewislastumkehr? -das hat ja insb. prozessuale bedeutung!!!
also ich hatte mit so etwas noch nie probleme.
die garantie wird -falls nicht ausgeschlossen- auch mit abgetreten...

zu dem fall, dass kratzer etc. vorhanden sind, lannst du den kaufvertrag anfechten, wenn das in der beschreibung nicht angegeben wurde, bzw. wenn der artikel als "wie neu" oder ähnlich beschrieben wurde.

aber ich verstehe eure bedenken, wenns nicht sein muss, würd ichs auch nicht machen.

jetzt ist aber auch gut, wollte nur ein paar rechtsirrtümer gerade rücken, nicht klug*******rn...


----------



## othu (14. Juni 2013)

Dinocek schrieb:


> die garantie wird -falls nicht ausgeschlossen- auch mit abgetreten...



Das ist falsch, egal wie oft du es noch schreibst.
Ob die Garantie übertragbar ist, hängt AUSSCHLIESSLICH von den Garantiebedingungen ab (und da ist es i.d.R. ausgeschlossen), 
der Zweitkäufer hat ja gar kein Vertragsverhältnis mit dem Hersteller, nur mit dem Verkäufer (aka Erstbesitzer).
Google es einfach oder schlag im Gesetzbuch nach, ich sage nichts mehr dazu.


----------



## Dinocek (14. Juni 2013)

othu schrieb:


> Das ist falsch, egal wie oft du es noch schreibst.
> Ob die Garantie übertragbar ist, hängt AUSSCHLIESSLICH von den Garantiebedingungen ab (und da ist es i.d.R. ausgeschlossen),
> der Zweitkäufer hat ja gar kein Vertragsverhältnis mit dem Hersteller, nur mit dem Verkäufer (aka Erstbesitzer).
> Google es einfach oder schlag im Gesetzbuch nach, ich sage nichts mehr dazu.



natürlich hat der keinen vertrag mit dem erstverkäufer. dennoch kann man gem. §§ 389 ff. BGB -laienhaft gesagt- rechte "übertragen" (sog. abtretung), soweit dies nicht durch agbs oder gesetz ausgeschlossen ist.
somit war das nicht falsch, was ich gesagt hatte. 
im gegensatz zu dir muss ich das auch nicht googlen, habs nämlich studiert.

sorry, an den rest für den off-topic spam!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## othu (14. Juni 2013)

Scheinbar musst du da noch mal ran...

Extra für dich habe ich mir jetzt die SRAM Garantiebedingungen angeschaut, die beginnen mit dem schönen Satz:



> GARANTIE DER SRAM CORPORATION
> Garantieumfang
> SRAM garantiert vom Erstkaufdatum an für zwei Jahre, dass das Produkt frei von Mängeln in Material oder
> Verarbeitung ist. *Diese Gewährleistung kann nur vom Erstkäufer in Anspruch genommen werden und ist nicht
> ...



Wobei ich zugeben muss das SRAM hier selbst die Begriffe Garantie und Gewährleistung durcheinander wirft.
Den, da sind wir uns ja wahrscheinlich einig, die Gewährleistung besteht nur gegenüber dem Händler und nicht dem Hersteller.


----------



## Dinocek (14. Juni 2013)

othu schrieb:


> Scheinbar musst du da noch mal ran...
> 
> Extra für dich habe ich mir jetzt die SRAM Garantiebedingungen angeschaut, die beginnen mit dem schönen Satz:
> 
> ...



bist du schwer von begriff?
hatte doch genau das geschrieben!
wie das sram handhabt, dazu hatte ich mich nicht geäußert.
was du da zitierst, ist doch genau dass, was ich erklärt habe...und sram schließt eine abtretung eben aus. aber entgegen dem was du anfangs gesagt hast, ist das nicht der grundsatz, sondern eben genau die ausnahme, die dir im rahmen der privatautonomie zusteht.

wie gesagt, ich goolgle keine einzelfälle, sondern kenne die grundsätze und das gesetz. speziell zu sram hatte ich mich nicht geäußert.


----------



## Dinocek (14. Juni 2013)

Dinocek schrieb:


> bist du schwer von begriff?
> hatte doch genau das geschrieben!
> wie das sram handhabt, dazu hatte ich mich nicht geäußert.
> was du da zitierst, ist doch genau dass, was ich erklärt habe...und sram schließt eine abtretung eben aus. aber entgegen dem was du anfangs gesagt hast, ist das nicht der grundsatz, sondern eben genau die ausnahme, die dir im rahmen der privatautonomie zusteht.
> ...



hattest du dich nur auf den konkreten ebay-fall bezogen, dann haben wir wohl aneinander vorbeigeredet. ich hatte das aber schon als pauschalisierung deinerseits verstanden.


----------



## othu (14. Juni 2013)

willkommen auf meiner ignore liste, ist eine illustre gruppe, viel spass!
ich habe nie geschrieben das eine übernahme der garantie nicht möglich ist! ich habe lediglich geschrieben, dass die meisten hersteller dies in ihren garantiebedingungen eh ausschließen, lies einfach mal was ich schreibe statt rumzupöbeln und deinem jurastudium anzugeben.


----------



## jts-nemo (14. Juni 2013)

hey, ich finde ja normalerweise das genörgel über missnutzung des threads dumm, und in einer gewissen ironischen weise geradezu lustig, aber hier ist es langsam genug. bitte tragt das über PNs aus. es bringt keinem von beidem etwas, hier öffentlich recht zu behalten und mit argumenten ad personam um sich zu werfen, die meisten leute werden wohl nur gestört sein von dem vielen off-topic und den streit als kindisch betrachten.

(auch wenn ich die motivation, unklare/undeutliche/falsche rechtsaussagen klären zu wollen sehr gut verstehen kann. bitte nicht weiter hier)


----------



## Seader (15. Juni 2013)

oder den eigens dafür eingerichteten schnäppchen laberthread nutzen...


----------



## jammerlappen (15. Juni 2013)

Wo gibts denn Maxxis günstig? Meine Holde möchte hinten mal nen High Roller testen...


----------



## Tabletop84 (15. Juni 2013)

Dinocek schrieb:


> bist du schwer von begriff?
> hatte doch genau das geschrieben!
> wie das sram handhabt, dazu hatte ich mich nicht geäußert.
> was du da zitierst, ist doch genau dass, was ich erklärt habe...und sram schließt eine abtretung eben aus. aber entgegen dem was du anfangs gesagt hast, ist das nicht der grundsatz, sondern eben genau die ausnahme, die dir im rahmen der privatautonomie zusteht.
> ...



Das wird bei MTB-Produkten die Regel sein. Ganz einfach weil die Produkte irgendwann kaputtgehen.


----------



## bubi_00 (15. Juni 2013)

Hi!
Suche 888 CR 2012/2013...bmo wär immo mit 680 der günstigste..nur nicht lieferbar :/ gibts wo einen ähnlichen Preis?


----------



## suoixon (15. Juni 2013)

Weis irgendwer wo es noch ein Trek District unter 700â¬ zu kaufen gibt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bansaiman (16. Juni 2013)

wer weiß was wegen günstigem Norco Sight Killer?
finde nichts unter 2399


----------



## 55555 (16. Juni 2013)

suche einen Mountain king oder X King protection reifen in 2.2 unter 30â¬.
hat jemand was gesehen?


----------



## rebirth (17. Juni 2013)

Ich suche DMR Vault Standard achsen. Bester preis in uk für um die 14£.

Würd aber gern in D bestellen, von uk dauerts bei so kleinen sachen immer ewig.


----------



## jammerlappen (17. Juni 2013)

MKII für 19,95


----------



## Deleted 81536 (17. Juni 2013)

Hallo Zusammen, 
kann mir jemand günstige Plattformpedale empfehlen.? 
Irgendwas in der Klasse NC-17 Sudpin Pro III,  Farbe weiß ist mir wichtig 

Danke


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (17. Juni 2013)

Wellgo MG1 direkt aus Taiwan? Also ich bin mit meinen schon 3 Jahre zufrieden, für den Preis immernoch unschlagbar

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Bi-King-Well...151057119859?pt=US_Pedals&hash=item232bb4ba73


----------



## fone (17. Juni 2013)

suche 

Maxxis Swampthing *UST* 2.5 

Danke!


----------



## To-bi-bo (17. Juni 2013)

nils.lohbarbek schrieb:


> Wellgo MG1 direkt aus Taiwan? Also ich bin mit meinen schon 3 Jahre zufrieden, für den Preis immernoch unschlagbar
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/Bi-King-Well...151057119859?pt=US_Pedals&hash=item232bb4ba73



Wenn man keine Anst davor hat auch mal die Kugellager zu wechseln (einfach!), dann kann man die bedenkenlos kaufen!


----------



## -remit- (18. Juni 2013)

DT Swiss Alpine 3 oder Sapim Strong
schwarz
20 StÃ¼ck
284 mm LÃ¤nge
lieferbar
Kurs 0,5-0,8 â¬ /Stk. darf natÃ¼rlich auch noch gÃ¼nstiger sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kRoNiC (18. Juni 2013)

Gibt es im Moment die Fun Works TrackMack Evo PRO (nicht DH) günstig?


----------



## geopard (18. Juni 2013)

Moin,
ich brauche Sram Schaltwerk und Trigger Set,
X7 oder X9, 
für halbe Stadtschlampen mit Dauerbetrieb 52Wochen Allwetter.

Wer kennt da günstige Quellen?


----------



## Wurzelpedaleur (18. Juni 2013)

-remit- schrieb:


> DT Swiss Alpine 3 oder Sapim Strong
> schwarz
> 20 Stück
> 284 mm Länge
> ...



Die dicken Speichen gibts bei Komponentix.de 
Aber wenn es kein Tandem/Lastenrad werden soll, sind die für ein haltbares Laufrad eher ungünstig. Siehe Fragenkatalog/Kaufberatung im Laufradbereich


----------



## Deleted 81536 (18. Juni 2013)

Sorry Doppelpost


----------



## Deleted 81536 (18. Juni 2013)

Danke für den Tipp zu den Welgo Plattformpedal.
Jetzt benötige ich noch Schuhe.
Gibt es derzeit einen der folgenden Schuhe in Gr43.
als Schnäppchen?

5-10 Impact 2 low
O'Neal Stinger
5-10 vxi
Notfalls 5-10 Freerider

Danke für jeden Tipp


----------



## unknownbeats (18. Juni 2013)

noch ein tip zu den wellgo mg1 pedale -technisch tip top nur die farbe geht sehr schnell ab sieht  bei bunten pedalen besonders schlecht aus....
mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jts-nemo (18. Juni 2013)

Hat wer ein Schnäppchen für eine (ultra-mega-superduper-günstige) 26,8mm und oder eine (günstige, wenn geht leichte) 30,0mm Sattelstütze?


----------



## Tabletop84 (20. Juni 2013)

Suche ein Schnäppchen für Five Ten Schuhe. Kann Impact Freerider oder ein anderes bike-taugliches Modell


----------



## indian66 (20. Juni 2013)

Schau mal bei wiggle, da hab ich die Freerider für 71,- bestellt


----------



## Asrael (21. Juni 2013)

Suche einen Satz SLX M675 oder XT M785 Bremsen in schwarz.


----------



## freetourer (21. Juni 2013)

Hat irgendwer einen Tipp für eine Rock Shox Reverb Stealth in 30,9 mit 150mm ?


----------



## criscross (21. Juni 2013)

Asrael schrieb:


> Suche einen Satz SLX M675 oder XT M785 Bremsen in schwarz.


 
schau mal hier http://www.rakuten.de/produkt/ansma...-leitungslaenge-km7851rrxsa170-897526846.html


----------



## Asrael (21. Juni 2013)

Danke! 

Leider nicht lieferbar und silber, obwohl ich's mir für den preis echt überlegt hätte.


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (21. Juni 2013)

Ich suche einen Satz neuer Mavic Crossmax SX für unter 500 Euro, gerne auch Vorjahresmodell. Leider konnte ich bisher kein Angebot unter 564 Euro finden.

Danke schonmal!


----------



## Deleted 81536 (22. Juni 2013)

Hallo Zusammen,

würde meine Suche auf 2 Schuhmodelle (Gr. 43) beschränken:

-Five Ten Freerider VXi
-O`Neal Stinger

Danke
Medes


----------



## Rad-ab (23. Juni 2013)

medes schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> würde meine Suche auf 2 Schuhmodelle (Gr. 43) beschränken:
> 
> ...


Schau mal bei chainreaction vorbei, ich glaub die hatten die Freerider im Angebot.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 81536 (23. Juni 2013)

Rad-ab schrieb:


> Schau mal bei chainreaction vorbei, ich glaub die hatten die Freerider im Angebot.



vxi 3% gesenkt....? Na da nehm ich doch gleich 10 Stück!


----------



## Bocacanosa (24. Juni 2013)

medes schrieb:


> vxi 3% gesenkt....? Na da nehm ich doch gleich 10 Stück!



Ergibt das dann 30 %???


----------



## damage0099 (24. Juni 2013)

Hat jemand den deuter compact exp 12 irgendwo gÃ¼nstig gesehen?

Neulich war er noch irgendwo fÃ¼r ~50â¬ zu finden, weiÃ leider nicht mehr wo 

Danke


----------



## GKD (24. Juni 2013)

Hallo,

bin auf der Such nach 3 Paar Pedalen fÃ¼r mich und meine Familie, sollten so gÃ¼nstig wie mÃ¶glich sein (<20â¬), aber trotzdem gute Lager besitzen. 
Vielen Dank fÃ¼r Vorschlage!


----------



## Asrael (24. Juni 2013)

GKD schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> bin auf der Such nach 3 für mich und meine Familie, sollten so günstig wie möglich sein (<20), aber trotzdem gute Lager besitzen.
> Vielen Dank für Vorschlage!



Nach 3 von was genau?


----------



## Wurzelpedaleur (25. Juni 2013)

GKD schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> bin auf der Such nach 3 Paar Pedalen für mich und meine Familie, sollten so günstig wie möglich sein (<20), aber trotzdem gute Lager besitzen.
> Vielen Dank für Vorschlage!



Kannst bei CRC nach einem Schnäppchen suchen, wenn auch ungewöhnliche Farben ok sind. Sonst ist die Emfehlung das Saint Pedal (PD-MX80) für 42  bei Bike-Components.de
Ist zwar etwas über dem Budget, aber die Lager halten üblicherweise ein Leben lang.


----------



## fone (25. Juni 2013)

saint pedal 39,90 bei hibike.de


----------



## Nussmischung (25. Juni 2013)

Bei profirad.de gibt es gerade die *2013 Kind Shock LEV* für 258 in allen größen! Laut telefonischer Auskunft kommen die 30,9mm 435mm Stützen mitte nächster Woche wieder rein.

150mm: http://www.profirad.de/kind-shock-vario-federsattelstuetze-150mm-2013-p-23073.html
100/125mm: http://www.profirad.de/kind-shock-vario-federsattelstuetze-100120mm-2013-p-23070.html


----------



## GKD (25. Juni 2013)

Danke für die Tips


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chem (25. Juni 2013)

Ich suche eine günstige 10 Fach Kette.


----------



## Seader (25. Juni 2013)

... und das forum soll dich jetzt zubomben mit links...? :-D was hast du bisher gefunden? welche qualitätsklasse? etc pp ...


----------



## chem (25. Juni 2013)

Ich dachte einfach nur an ein Schnäppchen. Wenn ihr eine XTR Kette findet, die gerade im Angebot is, würde ich die genauso nehmen wie eine SLX. Müsste die günstigste SLX sein oder? http://www.actionsports.de/de/Kompo...-10-fach-unverpackt::28803.html?refID=froogle


----------



## Freerider1504 (26. Juni 2013)

chem schrieb:


> Ich dachte einfach nur an ein Schnäppchen. Wenn ihr eine XTR Kette findet, die gerade im Angebot is, würde ich die genauso nehmen wie eine SLX. Müsste die günstigste SLX sein oder? http://www.actionsports.de/de/Kompo...-10-fach-unverpackt::28803.html?refID=froogle


 
Ja, ist die günstige SLX.


----------



## Maniac_TE (26. Juni 2013)

suche x0 type 2 mid cage (am liebsten in schwarz, aber kein Muss)
für unter 149,90 (preis bei bike-mailorder)


----------



## Tante_Philou (26. Juni 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ich suche den besten Preis für den Shimano SH-MT43L Schuh (schwarz), Größe 44.

Außerdem möchte ich noch eine Regenhose für den täglichen Arbeitsweg über die Jeans anschaffen. Kann jemand was empfehlen? Gibt's gerade irgendwo Sonderangebote?

Dankeschön!

Gruß Andi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monche (27. Juni 2013)

Ich suche den 66sick Sattel in 144mm breite unter 99â¬.
hat jemand ne idee?!?!

vielen dank schonmal


----------



## larres (28. Juni 2013)

Ich suche eine 29er SID, tapered... Gibt es aktuell da was Interessantes?


----------



## Wurzelpedaleur (28. Juni 2013)

Ich habe Anfang der Woche mit dem Jens von BikepartsBS telefoniert, weil es bei einer Bestellung eine Verwechslung gab. Er hatte mir zum Austausch eine SID zu gutem Preis angeboten. Schau mal bei ihm im Shop nach...


----------



## bobons (28. Juni 2013)

Tante_Philou schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich suche den besten Preis für den Shimano SH-MT43L Schuh (schwarz), Größe 44.
> 
> ...



Falls Du nicht allzu festgelegt bist: www.lucky-bike.de/Bekleidung/Schuhe/Shimano-SH-MT33.html?aid=NL


----------



## FabeJay (30. Juni 2013)

Suche Kind Shock Supernatural oder Dropzone mit Remote.

435/385 Länge und 125/150 Hub wären in Ordnung.Obwohl mir 435/150 am liebsten wäre!in der Größe gibt's allerdings nur die Supernatural

Gruß und Danke schonmal

Fabi


----------



## Tabletop84 (2. Juli 2013)

Suche einen Dämpfer in 276er Einbaulänge der lieferbar ist. Vorzugsweise RS Kage oder Vivid.


----------



## fone (3. Juli 2013)

wieso das denn?

edit: achso. kaputtgeserviced.


----------



## indian66 (3. Juli 2013)

Suche einen Satz v+h Avid code (nicht r) mit Scheiben 203
Gefundener Preis bei BC: 299,-


----------



## bubi_00 (3. Juli 2013)

Suche immernoch eine 888CR bester Preis: BMO 679â¬ aber nicht lieferbar :/ ev auch EVO wenn der Preis passt


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (3. Juli 2013)

Ich suche noch einen LRS Mavic Crossmax SX für unter 500 Euro (564,90 EUR bei ActionSports).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bubi_00 (12. Juli 2013)

Leider ist scheinbar eine 888 CR oder EVO nicht wirklich verfÃ¼gbar, deshalb suche ich nun eine Dorado Expert...Richtpreis 950â¬ von CRC


----------



## Nothing85 (14. Juli 2013)

Suche neue XT Scheibenbremsen Set mit diesen Ice Tec Scheiben (203vr und 180hi)
Das gÃ¼nstigste was ich jetzt gefunden hatte waren iwas mit 250â¬ glaub ich. War aber kein Set musste alles einzeln in Warenkorb packen.
Gibts zur Zeit was im Angebot?


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (15. Juli 2013)

Suche Rs Reverb Stealth 430mm mit 150mm Hub. 30, 9 oder 31, 6mm

Gruesse
Kalle


----------



## erkan1984 (18. Juli 2013)

kettenführung schaltbar, bezahlbar, mit taco,
ähnl. e13, truvativ x-guide....


----------



## godsey (18. Juli 2013)

Hi,

ich suche:

- X0 Trigger 3x9 in rot, zur Not gehen auch welche in einer anderen Farbe

- Truvativ Noir ebenfalls in rot(ziemlich widersprüchlich die Bezeichnung ) 

- Umwerfer X0 für 3x9 low direct mount S3 (gibt's den überhaupt?)

- alternativ auch einen XTR E-Type mit demontierbarem Blech

alles sehr gerne in neu, gebraucht in gutem Zustand wäre aber auch ok

Gruß, Michael


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (18. Juli 2013)

Ich suche:

ACROS Pedale A-Flat weiß


----------



## sun909 (19. Juli 2013)

Tja Jungs,
ein bisschen Eigeninitiative wäre nicht schlecht...

Mindestens den von euch gefundenen günstigsten Preis und Anbieter solltet ihr schon angeben...

Ist hier kein Full-Service 

Grüsse


----------



## godsey (19. Juli 2013)

sun909 schrieb:


> Tja Jungs,
> ein bisschen Eigeninitiative wäre nicht schlecht...
> 
> Mindestens den von euch gefundenen günstigsten Preis und Anbieter solltet ihr schon angeben...
> ...



Hi,

würde ich gerne machen... Aber ich habe nichts davon:



godsey schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich suche:
> 
> ...



überhaupt gefunden. Die Teile sind waren zwar vor gerade mal 3 Jahren aktuell, aber neu scheint's nix mehr zu geben. Da hatte ich hat die Hoffnung, jemand stolpert in einer "Resterampe" auf eines der Teile. Beim Umwerfer bin ich mir aber nicht mal sicher, ob es den je gab. Meine Recherchen sind erfolglos, SRAM konzentriert sich total auf das aktuelle Produktprogramm. Allerdings ist das bei der Vielzahl der Standards schon unübersichtlich genug...

Ich finde den von Scott verbauten Hersteller-Mix total unsexy und hätte gerne wenigstens Schaltungsteile aus nur einer Gruppe verbaut. Irgendwie habe ich mich halt in die roten 3x9 X0 Teile verliebt. 

Günstig darf es trotzdem gerne sein, dann bin ich doch hier richtig, oder?

Gruß, Michael


----------



## Asrael (19. Juli 2013)

X.0 Trigger 3x9 redwin 

http://mob-bikes-test.mob-bikes.de/product.php?id_product=758


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (19. Juli 2013)

Zur Ergänzung:

Momentan würde ich sie bei BMO bestellen (89,90 EUR)...



hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> Ich suche:
> 
> ACROS Pedale A-Flat *weiß*


----------



## godsey (19. Juli 2013)

Asrael schrieb:


> X.0 Trigger 3x9 redwin
> 
> http://mob-bikes-test.mob-bikes.de/product.php?id_product=758



Vielen Dank, super Service hier 



hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> Zur Ergänzung:
> 
> Momentan würde ich sie bei BMO bestellen (89,90 EUR)...



Ich glaube du meinst den hier:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/Bike-T...X-0-Trigger-10-fach-Schalthebel-2011-rot.html

Der ist leider für 10-fach, aber extrem günstig und lässt mich nachdenklich werden. Mir reicht zwar 9-fach dicke, aber so wie es grad aussieht wird's die Verschleißteile dafür wohl nicht mehr lange geben. Klar, irgendwas kann man sich sicher immer ans Bike schrauben, aber ob ich nächstes Jahr meine geliebte rote Kassette noch bekomme?

Ich hab dort sogar noch einen blauen Trigger für 45 Euro gesehen. Für den Preis wäre sogar blau schön... Mann, immer diese Entscheidungen 
Vielen Dank für den Link! 

Uaaaaah, ich brauche ein Passwort für meinen PC! Wenn das meine Frau jemals liest, bin ich schneller in der Klapse als ich piep sagen kann.


----------



## godsey (19. Juli 2013)

sun909 schrieb:


> Tja Jungs,
> 
> Ist hier kein Full-Service
> 
> Grüsse



Doch!


----------



## Berrrnd (19. Juli 2013)

.


----------



## godsey (19. Juli 2013)

k_star schrieb:


> ich frage mich nur was hiTCH-HiKER mit einem 10-fach schalthebel soll, wo er doch ACROS Pedale A-Flat weiß sucht.



Er hat mir einen Tipp gegeben, wo ich diese Schalthebel günstig bekomme und habe mich dafür bedankt. Zugegebenermaßen war das alles nicht so einfach zu durchschauen und nur im Zusammenhang verständlich. Wo er seine Pedale günstig herbekommen könnte, weiß ich leider nicht. Ich hätte mich gerne revanchiert.


----------



## dopingfrei (19. Juli 2013)

falls jemand sucht:

kindshock dropzone (ohne remote) gibts gerade bei brügelmann ab 119 .
und für die newsletteranmeldung oder das abgeben einer bewertung gibts 5 geschenkt, macht effektiv die dropzone ab 114

http://www.bruegelmann.de/index.php?id=856&strSearchQuery=dropzone


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fone (19. Juli 2013)

godseye vielleicht, leider nicht godsbrain


----------



## godsey (19. Juli 2013)

fone schrieb:


> godseye vielleicht, leider nicht godsbrain



klär mich auf! Ich will ja nicht so doof bleiben... Noch habe ich den Eindruck du hättest nicht verstanden worum es geht, aber das muss ja nicht so bleiben.

Im Übrigen würde ich mir nie anmassen, Gottes Augen zu haben. Im Gegenteil, ich bin leider ziemlich kurzsichtig.

Der Spitzname kommt aus meiner Jugend, leider scheine ich im zarten Alter von 10 Jahren eine gewisse Ähnlichkeit mit diesem Herrn hier gehabt zu haben:

http://www.rockfish-river.com/de/ike-godsey.html

welcher zufälligerweise letzte Woche verstorben ist. Nun kann ich mich leider nicht mehr als sein Doppelgänger ausgeben und widme mich wieder dem Radfahren. 

Edit: Bei BMO gibts den Schalthebel und die Pedale zufällig für 89,90 Euro. Sorry, mit so einem Zufall hätte ich nicht gerechnet, manchmal ist man halt zu sehr auf sich fixiert!


----------



## rebirth (19. Juli 2013)

@godsey grad zufällig was im BM: http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/203309-sram-schaltgruppe-x0-3x9


----------



## godsey (19. Juli 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> @godsey grad zufällig was im BM: http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/203309-sram-schaltgruppe-x0-3x9


Geil, der Verkäufer hat ne Anfrage! ich bin vielleicht dumm, aber schnell


----------



## godsey (19. Juli 2013)

fone schrieb:


> godseye vielleicht, leider nicht godsbrain



der war aber zugegebenermaßen nicht schlecht. 

@all: sorry für offtopic


----------



## erkan1984 (19. Juli 2013)

hat zufällig wer gerade nen Chainreactioncycles-Voucher abzugeben?


----------



## fone (22. Juli 2013)

godsey schrieb:


> der war aber zugegebenermaßen nicht schlecht.



es ging nur darum, dass hitch-hiker pedale gesucht hat, und seinen eigenen post ergänzt hat ((pedale) 89,90 bei bmo), seine ergänzung hast du dann auf deine suche nach einem schalthebel bezogen... oder sowas in der art. 
die verwirrung ist ja aufgeklärt.


----------



## Nothing85 (22. Juli 2013)

Hat jemand einen Tip fÃ¼r Continental Baron(2,3) und Rubber Queen(2,4) beide mit BCC?
Gut wÃ¤re wenn beide unter 38â¬liegen und beide aus dem selben Shop kommen.
Kostenloser Versand wÃ¤re auch schon gut...


----------



## rebirth (22. Juli 2013)

Beide im bm


----------



## RockyRider66 (22. Juli 2013)

Hat jemand einen Tipp für MAGURA Bremsscheiben in 180mm?
(SL, Strom, Storm SL)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RCC03-Biker (23. Juli 2013)

http://www.berg-ab.de/shop/index.php?cPath=50_53_65

waren dort schon mal billiger, aber Preislich noch gut


----------



## RockyRider66 (23. Juli 2013)

Danke.
Aber dort habe ich schon angefragt, es nur noch 1 St auf Lager.


----------



## Keks_nascher (23. Juli 2013)

Suche Rock Shox Monarch RT3 mit Tune Rebound M und Compression L
200x57

Ich find einfach nichts


----------



## godsey (24. Juli 2013)

fone schrieb:


> es ging nur darum, dass hitch-hiker pedale gesucht hat, und seinen eigenen post ergänzt hat ((pedale) 89,90 bei bmo), seine ergänzung hast du dann auf deine suche nach einem schalthebel bezogen... oder sowas in der art.
> die verwirrung ist ja aufgeklärt.



Da sieht man mal, was Lyrica, Oxicodon und Cymbalta mit einem ansonsten wachen Köpfchen anstellen. 
Früher war ich auch schlau Aber jetzt krieg ich mein Bier von der Krankenkasse.

Hätte er seine Ergänzung unter sein Zitat gestellt, hätte ich es vielleicht auch kapiert, aber so war's für den zugedröhnten Kopf zu schwer.

Aber deinen Spruch habe ich mir aufgeschrieben: Godseye, aber nicht godsbrain, wie geil ist das denn! Den verwende ich in Zukunft selbst. Thanks, you made my day!


----------



## chem (24. Juli 2013)

Ich suche 4 kurze Kettenblattschrauben (SLX nur ein KB) zu normalen Preisen. Also <9â¬


----------



## mikefize (24. Juli 2013)

@chem: http://www.bike-mailorder.de/Bike-T...blattschrauben-1-f-o-Guard-4-Stk-7mm-9mm.html

Ich suche gerade einen unlackierten, einigermaÃen schÃ¶nen und nicht allzu teuren (~100â¬) Hardtail-Rahmen in 18"-20" (je nach Geo). Die einzigen die ich finde, sind 0815 Astro Rahmen oder kosten dann 300â¬+ - Gewicht spielt keine Rolle, Cantis wÃ¤ren schÃ¶n, sind aber kein Muss.
Hat da jemand ne Idee?


----------



## RW_Eddy (24. Juli 2013)

mikefize schrieb:


> @chem: http://www.bike-mailorder.de/Bike-T...blattschrauben-1-f-o-Guard-4-Stk-7mm-9mm.html
> 
> Ich suche gerade einen unlackierten, einigermaßen schönen und nicht allzu teuren (~100) Hardtail-Rahmen in 18"-20" (je nach Geo). Die einzigen die ich finde, sind 0815 Astro Rahmen oder kosten dann 300+ - Gewicht spielt keine Rolle, Cantis wären schön, sind aber kein Muss.
> Hat da jemand ne Idee?



Muss der unlackiert sein? Oder Nur wegen des Preises?
Schau doch mal hier nach:
http://www.schlierseer-radhaus.de/rahmen_start.htm


----------



## Snap4x (24. Juli 2013)

Suche Marzocchi 55 CR 2013 fÃ¼r unter 500â¬


----------



## Freerider1504 (24. Juli 2013)

@mikefize

http://www.berg-ab.de/shop/index.php?cPath=24_34


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikefize (24. Juli 2013)

@Freerider1504:
Danke. Hab ich auch schon gesehen, aber man erkennt auf dem Bild nicht allzu viel und ich glaube, dass der sich nicht viel nimmt verglichen mit den 0815 Rahmen bei Ebay.
  @RW_Eddy:
Auch dir danke. Unlackiert vor allem deshalb, weil der Rahmen danach zum Eloxieren soll (klar, Gewinde muss ich wahrscheinlich ausbohren). Da sich alles preislich etwas im Rahmen halten soll, würde ich mir das Entlacken/Strahlen deshalb gerne sparen

Ich dachte an etwas, vielleicht mit geschwungenem Unterrohr, eckigen Streben, schönen Gussets ... ganz egal, aber halt optisch ein bisschen was, das sich von der Masse abhebt. Aber ist wahrscheinlich in dem Preisbereich schwierig bis unmöglich


----------



## Billybob (26. Juli 2013)

wer kennt denn grad ein gutes angebot fÃ¼r einen kind shock fahrstuhl mit Ã30,9?
mein bestes ist die dropzone fÃ¼r 125â¬
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p28426_Dropzone-Sattelstuetze-385mm-ohne-Remote-.html


----------



## rebirth (26. Juli 2013)

Billybob schrieb:


> kind shock fahrstuhl


----------



## goofy84 (27. Juli 2013)

hi,
kennt jemand ein günstiges Angebot für eine Rückleuchte ? Cat eye 270  oder ähnliches schwebt mir vor.

Danke


----------



## RW_Eddy (27. Juli 2013)

SUCHE:

Sapim Polyax Alu Nippel - schwarz - 14 mm / 2 mm

Ich finde leider nur 16mm bei Bikemailorder günstig.
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/Bike-T...ampaign=feed&gclid=CLXt1JC1z7gCFRMctAodrykAiw

Kosten 50 Stück für 9,90

Gibts so ein Angebot auch für 14mm ?

Alternativ wären 12mm / 2 mm Alu schwarz von DT noch eine Alternative


----------



## To-bi-bo (27. Juli 2013)

hier ( http://www.cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?cPath=154_317&products_id=11475 ) 50 Stück für 15, dafür Abgabe pro Stück


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wurzelpedaleur (28. Juli 2013)

bei r2-bike, komponentix oder laufradbauern kann man auch nippel und speichen kaufen.


----------



## rebirth (28. Juli 2013)

SUCHE Remote Knopf fÃ¼r RS Reverb, bis 2012er Modell. Gern auch gebraucht...

Billigster von mir gefundener Preis: 34,95â¬ 
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p32290_Reverb-Remote-Button-Kit-bis-Modell-2012-.html


----------



## bomberia (28. Juli 2013)

@Billybob
Wie wärs damit:
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k1170/a70022/eten-remote-vario-sattelstuetze-309mm.html?mfid=730
Ist die billig Marke von KS. Ich hab meine aber vor einem dreivierteljahr für 99,- bekommen und da stand auch KS drauf. Hat halt nen Verstellweg von 100mm und wiegt über 700g. Meine funktioniert aber immer noch tadellos und das mit 115kg plus Rucksack!


----------



## Billybob (28. Juli 2013)

danke für den tip. ist aber für so wenig hub schon arg schwer, dann lieber ohne remote.


----------



## MikeLima (29. Juli 2013)

ich suche einen Montageständer: Feedback Sports Pro Elite

Kostet beim günstigsten Anbieter 200,35 EUR. Gibt es den irgendwo günstiger?


----------



## Gutsch (29. Juli 2013)

Hallo,

Suche die *Specialized Command Post* 31,6x400mm zu einem guten Preis!
Danke


----------



## sochris (31. Juli 2013)

suche Gutes Angebot fÃ¼r Goodridge Bremsleitungskit HR mit AVid Code R AnschlÃ¼ssen. Farbe DunkelgrÃ¼n. Kann auch VR und HR sein. GÃ¼nstigste was ich gefunden habe sind 48â¬ pro Set


----------



## G-Funk (31. Juli 2013)

Suche Schwalbe Smart Sam in 2.25 Faltversion.
Das günstigste war Brügelmann mit 15.

Gibt es iwo günstiger


----------



## RW_Eddy (31. Juli 2013)

G-Funk schrieb:


> Suche Schwalbe Smart Sam in 2.25 Faltversion.
> Das günstigste war Brügelmann mit 15.
> 
> Gibt es iwo günstiger



War das ein Performance ?
Hast Du mal den link dazu?

Vielen Dank
Eddy


----------



## G-Funk (31. Juli 2013)

http://www.bruegelmann.de/fahrradte...6&_cid=22_-4_6623_6716_6717_59996_0_Idealo.de

Ohhhhhhhh, jetzt gibt es die auch net mehr 

"Dieser Artikel ist derzeit leider nicht verfügbar. Schauen Sie einfach auf den folgenden Seiten nach ähnlichen Angeboten:"

Dafür steht das dort


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kotoko (31. Juli 2013)

Ich bin nun seit einer gefühlten Ewigkeit auf der Suche nach einem WTB Pure V Sattel. Leider finde ich keinen Anbieter in Deutschland, nicht mal gebraucht scheint es diesen Sattel zu geben... 

Kennt jemand eine Bezugsquelle für mein Wunschobjekt? 

Danke euch

Grüße, Basti


----------



## jammerlappen (31. Juli 2013)

...jetzt mal unter uns Ordensschwestern: Wieviel Ersparnis erwartest Du Dir denn noch bei einem 15-Faltreifen?


----------



## rebirth (31. Juli 2013)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> ...jetzt mal unter uns Ordensschwestern: Wieviel Ersparnis erwartest Du Dir denn noch bei einem 15-Faltreifen?



wer schraub sich freiwillig nen performance reifen ans rad? irgendwo hat das sparen auch grenzen, finde ich....


----------



## jammerlappen (1. August 2013)

@rebirth: Fragst Du mich das? Wenn ja kann ich Dir da nicht weiterhelfen. Ich finde die Reifenwahl extrem wichtig, da sich hier das Fahrverhalten extrem beeinflussen lässt und versuche gute Reifen zu finden.


----------



## maxpowers (1. August 2013)

Suche Rucksack Evoc Freeride Trail (20l Groesse M/L; Farbe stone oder ruby), guenstigstes Angebot das ich gefunden habe ist bei biker-boarder: http://www.biker-boarder.de/shopware/FR-Trail-2013-stone-Fahrradrucksack_detail_38454.html

Danke vorab


----------



## godsey (1. August 2013)

G-Funk schrieb:


> Suche Schwalbe Smart Sam in 2.25 Faltversion.
> Das gÃ¼nstigste war BrÃ¼gelmann mit 15â¬.
> 
> Gibt es iwo gÃ¼nstiger



Man kann's auch Ã¼bertreiben mit der Sparsamkeit. Ich hab noch NIE so einen gÃ¼nstigen Schwalbe MTB-Reifen gefunden. Das wÃ¤re doch eher ein Beitrag fÃ¼r den eigentlichen SchnÃ¤ppchen Thread. Danke fÃ¼r den Tipp!


----------



## dunkelfalke (1. August 2013)

godsey schrieb:


> Man kann's auch übertreiben mit der Sparsamkeit. Ich hab noch NIE so einen günstigen Schwalbe MTB-Reifen gefunden. Das wäre doch eher ein Beitrag für den eigentlichen Schnäppchen Thread. Danke für den Tipp!



Der Preis ist doch nichts besonders, der Reifen kostet bei bei meiner örtlichen Fahrradapotheke (Hibike) genausoviel.


----------



## chem (4. August 2013)

Ich suche einen günstigen Komplettpreis für die aktuelle oder 2014 er Version der SLX Bremse.
Vorn 200mm hinten 180mm
Griffe 28
Bremssattel 30
Scheiben und Adapter habe ich mich noch nicht so richtig informiert.


----------



## Asrael (4. August 2013)

Vergiss die Leitung nicht, die wird auch noch mal ordentlich teuer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chem (4. August 2013)

Deswegen wäre mir ein Komplettset sehr lieb


----------



## Asrael (4. August 2013)

BR-M675 VR und HR mit Ice tech Belägen 

http://www.komking.de/index.php?route=product/product&path=59&product_id=50


----------



## chem (4. August 2013)

DANKESCHÖN! Glaubt ihr, das Angebot hält sich noch ein wenig?


----------



## Berrrnd (5. August 2013)

.


----------



## evilesel (5. August 2013)

habe mir dort vor paar Tagen die Saint für 299 bestellt , war am nächsten Tag schon da


----------



## chem (8. August 2013)

Dienstag Abend bestellt heute montiert und es gab ein kleines päckchen Gummibärchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freefloh (9. August 2013)

Hallo,
hat jemand einen Zee Schnapper unter 199â¬ (ohne Scheiben) gesehen? 

Vielen Dank schonmal im vorraus.


----------



## evilesel (11. August 2013)

Freefloh schrieb:


> Hallo,
> hat jemand einen Zee Schnapper unter 199â¬ (ohne Scheiben) gesehen?
> 
> Vielen Dank schonmal im vorraus.



Hier im IBC Markt 

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/213020-shimano-2013-disk-bremse-zee-br-m640-vr-hr
ohne KÃ¼hlrippen und mit Resin Belag

Hier mit KÃ¼hlrippen, teurer dafÃ¼r auch besser. Habe es damals bei meinen XT Bremsen gemerkt.

http://www.komking.de/index.php?route=product/product&path=59&product_id=56

Kann mir jemand sagen wieso ich die Zee mit KÃ¼hlrippen sonst nirgends finde? 
Jeder Shop hat nur die mit den billigen Resin BelÃ¤gen


Auch sehr guter Kurs die neue Saint Kurbel:
http://www.komking.de/index.php?route=product/product&path=71&product_id=89


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (11. August 2013)

Die Kühlrippen-Beläge kann man ja problemlos nachrüsten.
Meine XT-Originalbeläge (glaub die sind organisch) haben eh kein halbes Jahr gehalten und danach hab ich die Sinter-Beläge mit Kühlrippen drauf gemacht


----------



## evilesel (11. August 2013)

hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> Die Kühlrippen-Beläge kann man ja problemlos nachrüsten.
> Meine XT-Originalbeläge (glaub die sind organisch) haben eh kein halbes Jahr gehalten und danach hab ich die Sinter-Beläge mit Kühlrippen drauf gemacht



Kosten aber 50 euro


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (11. August 2013)

evilesel schrieb:


> Kosten aber 50 euro



Ich hab für die F03C (Sinter mit Kühlrippen) pro Paar 19,95 gezahlt, also summa summarum 39,90 Euro.
Aber klar, wenn sie für den gleichen Preis schon beim Set dabei sind, dann ist das natürlich besser.
Es wäre für mich aber kein Grund den Kauf einer Bemsanlage zu verzögern.


----------



## Bench (11. August 2013)

Wo gibt es die Shimano XT Trigger M780-I überhaupt noch und dazu am günstigsten?
(Achtung, *nicht* die M780-B-I)
Es sind die 2(3)/10fach mit der alten i-spec Aufnahme.


----------



## Teuflor (11. August 2013)

Hi, ich suche den evoc trail Fr Team also in rot für günstiger als den normal Preis. Hat da jemand einen Tipp für mich? 

Gesendet von meinem Galaxy Nexus mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## rebirth (11. August 2013)

@_Bench_: scheints noch zu geben: http://www.tnc-hamburg.com/TNC-Shop...e-SL-M780-I-Spec-Satz-10x3-2-fach--20318.html 

allerdings nicht auf den preis geachtet!!

*EDIT* Schnapper? http://www.transalp24.de/Schalthebel-Set-Shimano-XT-SL-M780-I-Spec-2/3x10fach
evtl stimmt nur das bild nicht....
http://www.transalp24.de/Schalthebel-Set-Shimano-XT-SL-M780-I-Spec-2/3x10fach


----------



## Bench (11. August 2013)

Thx, allerdings geht der Preis echt nicht.
Hab sie noch vor ein paar Tagen bei H&S fÃ¼r 79,90â¬ gesehen, nur gibt es dir da jetzt nicht mehr, auch nicht mehr bei BC.


----------



## rebirth (11. August 2013)

edit gesehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bench (12. August 2013)

Jetzt ja. Wäre toll, wenn man sie kaufen könnte. Können nicht in den Warenkorb gelegt werden. Ist wohl eine alte Produktbeschreibung eines inaktiven Artikels, und Google hat das noch gefunden.

Anderer Plan:
Laut diesem Bild






können an meine alten Bremshebel auch neue Trigger geschraubt werden. Woher kriege ich diese andere Bolzen/Schrauben/Hülsen?


----------



## rebirth (12. August 2013)

gibts nen conversation kit, evtl is dir damit geholfen?!


----------



## Chicane (12. August 2013)

Wenn du die 780-B-I Shifter kaufst liegt normalerweise Befestigungsmaterial für beide I-Spec Varianten bei.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (12. August 2013)

Irgendwo die LEV 150 / 31,6 günstiger als 325 wie bei allen Verdächtigen? Und natürlich lieferbar.

Danke.


----------



## seb_666 (12. August 2013)

Hi!

Ich suche ein SRAM X.0 Type 2 Schaltwerk, 10-fach, medium Cage.
Farbe: Blau, Schwarz oder Silber.
Preis sollte inkl. Versand unter 150 EUR liegen (aktuell 149,90 bei BMO).


----------



## chem (12. August 2013)

Hi,

ich suche günstige Shimano Bremsscheiben. Ice Tech brauche ich nicht und das Gewicht ist sekundär. Preis/Leistung ist mir am wichtigsten.

6 Loch
1 * 203mm 1 * 180mm

Die Auswahl ist ja recht groß, vielleicht habt ihr selbst kürzlich danach gesucht und ein Angebot gesehen.


----------



## Teuflor (12. August 2013)

chem schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich suche günstige Shimano Bremsscheiben. Ice Tech brauche ich nicht und das Gewicht ist sekundär. Preis/Leistung ist mir am wichtigsten.
> 
> ...



nimm die aktuelle Shimano Deore M610 (2014ner Version)
Gleiche Bremskraft wie SLX / XT / XTR nur halt weniger features und bissi mehr gewicht.

mit unter 100 biste dabei für das komplette Set.
Scheiben kannste alle gängigen nehmen mit dem richtigen adapter


----------



## erkan1984 (12. August 2013)

seb_666 schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Ich suche ein SRAM X.0 Type 2 Schaltwerk, 10-fach, medium Cage.
> Farbe: Blau, Schwarz oder Silber.
> Preis sollte inkl. Versand unter 150 EUR liegen (aktuell 149,90 bei BMO).



http://www.on-one.co.uk/i/q/RMSRX0/sram_x0_type_2_rear_mech


----------



## seb_666 (12. August 2013)

Super, danke! Direkt bestellt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chem (12. August 2013)

Teuflor schrieb:


> nimm die aktuelle Shimano Deore M610 (2014ner Version)
> Gleiche Bremskraft wie SLX / XT / XTR nur halt weniger features und bissi mehr gewicht.
> 
> mit unter 100 biste dabei für das komplette Set.
> Scheiben kannste alle gängigen nehmen mit dem richtigen adapter



Bremse habe ich eine neue, aber ich brauche noch Scheiben.


----------



## rebirth (12. August 2013)

@chem http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...scheibe-6-Loch-SM-RT66-RETAIL-Verpackung.html


----------



## chem (12. August 2013)

Danke!
 @rebirth: Die 203er ist leider nicht lieferbar. -.-


----------



## Teuflor (12. August 2013)

Zee Scheiben = SLX oder?


----------



## erkan1984 (13. August 2013)

vor kurzem hatte ich im Schnäppchen-Thread mal ein Angebot für Shimano XT-Bremshebel  aus der alten 770er serie gesehen, kann mir vielleicht jemand helfen?


----------



## dunkelfalke (13. August 2013)

das da?
http://www.cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?products_id=5820


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wallacexiv (13. August 2013)

Ich suche einen ROCK SHOX Monarch Plus RC3 Tune Mid Reb / Mid Comp 200x57.

Gibts den noch irgendwo und wenn dann unter 310 Euro?


----------



## Darkwing Duck (13. August 2013)

Im bikemarkt habe ich heute Mittag noch so einen gesichtet, falls das auch in Frage kommt.


----------



## wallacexiv (14. August 2013)

Den hab ich auch gesehen, wird aber leider nicht billiger werden.


----------



## wallacexiv (16. August 2013)

Hat noch jemand eine Gutschein-/Rabattcode für chainreactioncycles.com ???


----------



## Bench (16. August 2013)

Chicane schrieb:


> Wenn du die 780-B-I Shifter kaufst liegt normalerweise Befestigungsmaterial für beide I-Spec Varianten bei.



Heute die M780-B-I Trigger bekommen, in orig-Retail Verpackung.
Leider ist da garnichts dabei, keine Schrauben, Mutter, Hülse oder sonstwas.
Nur die Trigger, Innenzüge und Außenhüllen.

Wo krieg ich jetzt die Befestigungsmaterialien her?
(Um die M780-B-I Trigger per i-spec an einer M785 Bremse zu befestigen)

edit: Shimano Nr: Y6UV98090


----------



## Chicane (16. August 2013)

Das gehört zum Lieferumfang von den I-Spec Shiftern, siehe auch http://www.bike-components.de/produ...0-fach-Modell-2014-.html?xtcr=5&xtmcl=sl-m780 Befestigungsmaterial war bei meinen auch immer dabei (egal ob Retail oder OEM). Es sei denn das wurde neuerdings geändert, kann ich mir aber nicht vorstellen, weil bei den Bremsen ist generell nichts dabei.


----------



## Martina H. (17. August 2013)

Suche Sugoi Damen midzero 3/4 Knicker und Bell Super - günstiger als bei HiBike - jemand was gesehen?


----------



## evilesel (6. September 2013)

Shimano XT 2014 Bremsenset 165â¬  

http://www.komking.de/Shimano-XT-M785-B-ICE-TECH-Scheibenbremsen-Set-2014-VR-HR


----------



## Darkwing Duck (7. September 2013)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Irgendwo die LEV 150 / 31,6 günstiger als 325 wie bei allen Verdächtigen? Und natürlich lieferbar.
> 
> Danke.



Das würde mich auch interessieren.


----------



## CrEeK99 (9. September 2013)

Suche einen Transition Bandit 26 Rahmen, am liebsten 2013er Modell. Größe M. Kennt jemand eine Bezugsquelle?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr. Nice (9. September 2013)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Suche Bell Super - günstiger als bei HiBike - jemand was gesehen?




Hier: http://www.futurumshop.de/bell-supe...308954&utm_source=idealo-de&s2m_campaign=Bell

Gruss
chris


----------



## bobons (9. September 2013)

CrEeK99 schrieb:


> Suche einen Transition Bandit 26 Rahmen, am liebsten 2013er Modell. Größe M. Kennt jemand eine Bezugsquelle?



Anfragen:
http://www.gocycle.de/a.php/shop/go...FOX_CTD_Kashima_Daempfer,_S,_schwarz_-_GO_CYC

Sonst nur US-Shops um 1100-1300 US-$.


----------



## CrEeK99 (9. September 2013)

bobons schrieb:


> Anfragen:
> http://www.gocycle.de/a.php/shop/go...FOX_CTD_Kashima_Daempfer,_S,_schwarz_-_GO_CYC
> 
> Sonst nur US-Shops um 1100-1300 US-$.




1100$ Dollar hört sich gut an! Bei welchen Shops hast du das denn gefunden? Ich finde bei .com immer nur den Originalpreis, den ich jetzt am Ende der Saison aber nicht zahlen will...


----------



## bobons (10. September 2013)

CrEeK99 schrieb:


> 1100$ Dollar hört sich gut an! Bei welchen Shops hast du das denn gefunden? Ich finde bei .com immer nur den Originalpreis, den ich jetzt am Ende der Saison aber nicht zahlen will...



Sorry, wollte Dir gestern antworten, habe es aber vergessen - jetzt finde ich es nicht mehr. Vielleicht ist der Link zuhause noch im Browserverlauf.
War ein US-Shop mit 1149 US-$. 

Aber bei der Suche nach dem Link habe ich etwas besseres gefunden:

http://shop.mountainlove.de/index.p...ahmen-2012-gruen-inkl-fox-rp23-kashima-detail

http://shop.mountainlove.de/index.p...men-2012-schwarz-inkl-fox-rp23-kashima-detail

http://shop.mountainlove.de/index.php/rahmen/transition-bandit-2011-restposten-detail

http://shop.mountainlove.de/index.p...rahmen-2012-grau-inkl-fox-rp23-kashima-detail

Oder als Komplettrad 2011 für 1500 Pfund aus UK: http://sprocketscycles.com/transition-bandit-2011-x7/


----------



## Martina H. (10. September 2013)

@Mr. Nice: Danke


----------



## MTBRace (10. September 2013)

Asrael schrieb:


> BR-M675 VR und HR mit Ice tech Belägen
> 
> http://www.komking.de/index.php?route=product/product&path=59&product_id=50


Gibts günstiger:
http://www.bikepartsbs.de/oxid/Brem...enset-vorne-hinten-VR-HR-Ice-Tech-Metall.html


----------



## Asrael (10. September 2013)

Is ja auch erst knapp n Monat her...


----------



## CrEeK99 (10. September 2013)

bobons schrieb:


> Sorry, wollte Dir gestern antworten, habe es aber vergessen - jetzt finde ich es nicht mehr. Vielleicht ist der Link zuhause noch im Browserverlauf.
> War ein US-Shop mit 1149 US-$.
> 
> Aber bei der Suche nach dem Link habe ich etwas besseres gefunden:
> ...




Mountainlove hat keine mehr...
Hast du den Link im Verlauf noch gefunden?


----------



## Tabletop84 (10. September 2013)

Wo gibt's die XT 785er bremse in Silber am günstigsten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bobons (11. September 2013)

CrEeK99 schrieb:


> Mountainlove hat keine mehr...
> Hast du den Link im Verlauf noch gefunden?



Ja, iat aber leider auch ausverkauft: http://www.cambriabike.com/Transition-Bikes-2011-Bandit-26-V1-Frame-W-2012-RP23-Pewter-Large.asp
Hatte am Montag gar nicht darauf geachtet.


----------



## Asrael (12. September 2013)

Hi!

Ich suche ein Notubes Kit für einen LRS mit flow EX.

Günstigster gefundener Preis für 25mm Tape, 1 paar Ventile und 473ml Milch sind 41 bei Hibike (kann ich abholen, also würde ich auch den Versand sparen)


----------



## esmirald_h (12. September 2013)

Suche: gÃ¼nstiger als 238â¬

Kind Shock Super Natural Remote Vario-SattelstÃ¼tze Hub: 
30.9x435mm, 150mm 

Danke


----------



## bomberia (16. September 2013)

Hallo miteinander.
Für mein Kinderradprojekt:
Ich suche eine 24 Zoll! Federgabel, 11/8 Zoll Schaftdurchmesser, Schaftlänge min 160mm, mit Gewinde!
Hat jmd. ein günstiges neues Angebot gesehen, oder evtl. Zuhause was rumliegen? 
Evtl. geht auch ohne Gewinde zum selberschneiden, oder mit Ahead Steuersatz und Vorbau, wenns bezahlbar bleibt.
Danke


----------



## MasterJD (16. September 2013)

Asrael schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Ich suche ein Notubes Kit für einen LRS mit flow EX.
> 
> Günstigster gefundener Preis für 25mm Tape, 1 paar Ventile und 473ml Milch sind 41 bei Hibike (kann ich abholen, also würde ich auch den Versand sparen)



Wenn dir das reicht, 22,95 :

http://www.bike24.com/1.php?content=8;navigation=1;menu=1000,185,188;product=11638


----------



## Asrael (16. September 2013)

@MasterJD Danke!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Darkwing Duck (16. September 2013)

esmirald_h schrieb:


> Suche: günstiger als 238
> 
> Kind Shock Super Natural Remote Vario-Sattelstütze Hub:
> 30.9x435mm, 150mm
> ...



Bei gocycle für 214,99 + Versand.


----------



## freetourer (16. September 2013)

Suche einen günstigen ( bis 30.- Euro) Lenker mit ca. 740mm Breite und 25 - 30er Rise und Oversize - Klemmung.

Ausserdem einen stabilen und massig aussehenden aber trotzdem relativ leichten (+- 150g) günstigen (bis 30.- Euro) Vorbau mit 60er Länge und +- 6 Grad und Oversize - Klemmung.

Hat da jemand einen guten Tipp?


----------



## single-malts (16. September 2013)

Suche Federgabel - Schnäppchen

Hat einer einen Link für eine hoch rabattierte Race Federgabel?
So bis ~1400g und High-End.
100mm Federweg und 1 1/8 Zoll und Schnellspanner
Weiß 
(Fox, DT, SID WC, - keine Magura)

DANKE.


----------



## esmirald_h (16. September 2013)

Danke



Darkwing Duck schrieb:


> Bei gocycle für 214,99 + Versand.


----------



## evilesel (16. September 2013)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Wo gibt's die XT 785er bremse in Silber am günstigsten?



Heute dort für 169 bestellt , zum zweiten mal nun. 

http://www.komking.de/Scheibenbrems...CE-TECH-Scheibenbremsen-Set-2014-VR-HR-silber

und die schwarze für 160
http://www.komking.de/Shimano-XT-M785-B-ICE-TECH-Scheibenbremsen-Set-2014-VR-HR-schwarz


----------



## Tabletop84 (16. September 2013)

ach ja vergessen: ich brauch nur ne einzelne Bremse


----------



## MTBRace (16. September 2013)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> ach ja vergessen: ich brauch nur ne einzelne Bremse


Hinten:
http://www.bikepartsbs.de/oxid/Brem...msenset-hinten-HR-Ice-Tech-Metall-silber.html

Vorne:
http://www.bikepartsbs.de/oxid/Brem...emsenset-vorne-VR-Ice-Tech-Metall-silber.html


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (18. September 2013)

EVOC Travel Back (auch gerne 2012 oder 2011) irgendwo <299â¬?


----------



## metriod (19. September 2013)

-Möglichst günstigen Schlauch für Schwalbe Kojak 1.35, idealerweise im 10 Paket, damits noch günstiger wird.
Für einen leichten Schlauch gibt es Pluspunkte 

-Avid BB7 MTB, idealerweise nur für vorne. Benötige nur die Bremse und keinen Hebel.


----------



## mg! (20. September 2013)

Hat jemand nen gutes Angebot für ne (Luft-) Dirt-Gabel gesehen ? 1 1/8 und 20 mm Achse ?

Ne Duro Dj Air für 255 ist dsa beste, was ich bisher gefunden habe :

http://www.fahrradsaturn.com/Fahrrad...m::136145.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jts-nemo (20. September 2013)

Hallo, hat jemand ein gutes Angebot parat für eine Standluftpumpe? Was mich besonders interessieren würde, wären entweder supergünstige Versionen oder eben was qualitatives wie SKS Rennkompressor, dann sicher nicht gnaz so günstig. Falls jemand Empfehlungen guter Pumpen hat, würde ich mich darüber freuen!


----------



## bobons (20. September 2013)

jts-nemo schrieb:


> Hallo, hat jemand ein gutes Angebot parat für eine Standluftpumpe? Was mich besonders interessieren würde, wären entweder supergünstige Versionen oder eben was qualitatives wie SKS Rennkompressor, dann sicher nicht gnaz so günstig. Falls jemand Empfehlungen guter Pumpen hat, würde ich mich darüber freuen!



Bei Kurbelix gibt es häufiger (alle 2-3 Wochen) den RK für 40 Euro inkl. Versand: http://www.kurbelix.com/advanced_se...ts=false&keywords=rennkompressor&btsearch=%A0

Die SKS Airworx 10.0 gibt es manchmal im Abo/Probeabo bei Bikezeitschriften günstig. Kostet aber auch sonst nur 25 Euro und taugt auch.


----------



## mg! (20. September 2013)

Hallo hat jemand denn ein gutes Angebot für nen Dirt-Laufradsatz gesehen ? 20mm Vorderachse und Singlespeed ? 

Eher leicht als stabil ;-)


----------



## jts-nemo (21. September 2013)

bobons schrieb:


> Bei Kurbelix gibt es häufiger (alle 2-3 Wochen) den RK für 40 Euro inkl. Versand: http://www.kurbelix.com/advanced_se...ts=false&keywords=rennkompressor&btsearch=%A0
> 
> Die SKS Airworx 10.0 gibt es manchmal im Abo/Probeabo bei Bikezeitschriften günstig. Kostet aber auch sonst nur 25 Euro und taugt auch.



Vielen Dank! Ich finde es großartig, wie sich hier gegenseitig ausgeholfen wird (das geht an alle)!


----------



## bobons (21. September 2013)

jts-nemo schrieb:


> Vielen Dank! Ich finde es großartig, wie sich hier gegenseitig ausgeholfen wird (das geht an alle)!



Da es keine der beiden Pumpen gerade als Schnapper gibt, habe ich mal die Topeak Jow Blow Max II rausgesucht: 
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Topeak-Fahrr...umpe-NEU-/350824007132?_trksid=p2054897.l4275

Für ein Rennrad/Drücken über 7 bar musst Du aber zur 10 Euro teureren Joe Blow Sport greifen. Taugt auch sehr gut und ist wie der Multivalve-Kopf von SKS einfach zu bedienen.
Und sie ist die einzige anerkannte Alternative zum RK.


----------



## T_N_T (23. September 2013)

freetourer schrieb:


> Suche einen günstigen ( bis 30.- Euro) Lenker mit ca. 740mm Breite und 25 - 30er Rise und Oversize - Klemmung.
> 
> Ausserdem einen stabilen und massig aussehenden aber trotzdem relativ leichten (+- 150g) günstigen (bis 30.- Euro) Vorbau mit 60er Länge und +- 6 Grad und Oversize - Klemmung.
> 
> Hat da jemand einen guten Tipp?



Würde mich auch interessieren.

Alternativ suche ich einen günstigen 25,4 mm Lenker und habe die folgenden beiden Modelle/Angebote ins Auge gefasst: http://www.ebay.de/itm/390621434836?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649 oder alternativ http://www.radhammer.de/epages/6323...uctViaPortal&gclid=CLryyYSP4bkCFcNa3godRkgA9g 

Was meint Ihr? 

Vielen Dank 

TNT


----------



## rebirth (24. September 2013)

Grüße! 

Jemand nen Schnapper für ne Deuter/Source Streamer Trinkblase in 2L? Kann auch ne Alternative ähnlich gute sein. 
Preis scheint überall um die 28 teuro zu sein...


----------



## dunkelfalke (24. September 2013)

http://www.bergfreunde.de/source-widepac-trinksystem

Ist das Original, Deuter labelt nur um.
Die neue Version wird zu dem gleichen Preis verlauft, den du genannt hast, kann aber mehr: https://www.globetrotter.de/shop/source-wxp-2-218187/


----------



## bobons (24. September 2013)

freetourer schrieb:


> Suche einen günstigen ( bis 30.- Euro) Lenker mit ca. 740mm Breite und 25 - 30er Rise und Oversize - Klemmung.
> 
> Ausserdem einen stabilen und massig aussehenden aber trotzdem relativ leichten (+- 150g) günstigen (bis 30.- Euro) Vorbau mit 60er Länge und +- 6 Grad und Oversize - Klemmung.
> 
> Hat da jemand einen guten Tipp?



Bei RCZ gibt es gerade -12% Rabatt mit dem Code RCZS12, zusätzlich sind gerade einige Race Face-Teile reduziert (ohne Code), z.B.

Lenker:
Chester 25 mm 
Respond 37 mm

Vorbau:
http://www.rczbikeshop.com/englishue/raceface-2013-stem-respond-31-8x60mm-black.html - leider nicht ganz so günstig




T_N_T schrieb:


> Alternativ suche ich einen günstigen 25,4 mm Lenker und habe die folgenden beiden Modelle/Angebote ins Auge gefasst: http://www.ebay.de/itm/390621434836?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649 oder alternativ http://www.radhammer.de/epages/6323...uctViaPortal&gclid=CLryyYSP4bkCFcNa3godRkgA9g



XLC taugt, die Teile sind auf jeden Fall stabil, aber auch unbequemer als flexende durchdachte Lenker.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T_N_T (25. September 2013)

Danke für die Info


----------



## metriod (27. September 2013)

metriod schrieb:


> -Möglichst günstigen Schlauch für Schwalbe Kojak 1.35, idealerweise im 10 Paket, damits noch günstiger wird.
> Für einen leichten Schlauch gibt es Pluspunkte
> 
> -Avid BB7 MTB, idealerweise nur für vorne. Benötige nur die Bremse und keinen Hebel.




Jemand einen Tipp?


----------



## bobons (28. September 2013)

jts-nemo schrieb:


> Hallo, hat jemand ein gutes Angebot parat für eine Standluftpumpe? Was mich besonders interessieren würde, wären entweder supergünstige Versionen oder eben was qualitatives wie SKS Rennkompressor, dann sicher nicht gnaz so günstig. Falls jemand Empfehlungen guter Pumpen hat, würde ich mich darüber freuen!





bobons schrieb:


> Bei Kurbelix gibt es häufiger (alle 2-3 Wochen) den RK für 40 Euro inkl. Versand: http://www.kurbelix.com/advanced_se...ts=false&keywords=rennkompressor&btsearch=%A0
> 
> Die SKS Airworx 10.0 gibt es manchmal im Abo/Probeabo bei Bikezeitschriften günstig. Kostet aber auch sonst nur 25 Euro und taugt auch.



Als ob ich es gewusst hätte: 
Rennkompressor für 40 Euro, noch 2 Tage gültig: http://www.kurbelix.com/products/Fahrradzubehoer/SKS-Standpumpe-Rennkompressor-EVA-Schlauch.html?


----------



## bobons (28. September 2013)

metriod schrieb:


> -Möglichst günstigen Schlauch für Schwalbe Kojak 1.35, idealerweise im 10 Paket, damits noch günstiger wird.
> Für einen leichten Schlauch gibt es Pluspunkte
> 
> -Avid BB7 MTB, idealerweise nur für vorne. Benötige nur die Bremse und keinen Hebel.



AV-Schlauch für 3,15 Euro dank 10% bei Rose: http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/geax-butyl-schlauch---ultralite---198802/aid:198804

BB7-Bremssattel habe ich gebraucht im Keller liegen, für 25 Euro inkl. Versand gehört er Dir.


----------



## BejayMTB (1. Oktober 2013)

Hat jemand einen Tipp für Kona Wah Wah Pedale?


----------



## Darkwing Duck (5. Oktober 2013)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Irgendwo die LEV 150 / 31,6 günstiger als 325 wie bei allen Verdächtigen? Und natürlich lieferbar.
> 
> Danke.



Falls das noch aktuell ist:

[ame="http://www.amazon.de/gp/aw/d/B007R2LBRA/ref=redir_mdp_mobile?ref_=pe_386171_38075861_TE_item"]Kind Shock Sattelstütze LEV Ø31.6mm Hub 150mm:Amazon.de:Sport & Freizeit[/ame]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## criscross (5. Oktober 2013)

Der link geht nicht


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (6. Oktober 2013)

Eine Dropzone (ohne Fernbedienung) in 150mm wär cool...


----------



## indian66 (6. Oktober 2013)

hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> Eine Dropzone (ohne Fernbedienung) in 150mm wär cool...



Yupp


----------



## Freefloh (6. Oktober 2013)

Bitte, hier eine Dropzone ohne Remote ;-)

http://www.amazon.de/Kind-Shock-Sattelst%C3%BCtze-Dropzone-%C3%9831-6mm/dp/B0071GJ8YA/ref=sr_1_fkmr1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1381002754&sr=8-1-fkmr1&keywords=kindshock+lev


----------



## Teuflor (7. Oktober 2013)

aber keine 150mm


----------



## redVellocet (7. Oktober 2013)

Gibt es zufÃ¤llig die Tage irgendwo den Baron 2.5 BCC unter 40â¬?


----------



## Floh (8. Oktober 2013)

Ich suche dringend eine leichte Sattelstütze in 27,2, gerne in kurz (200 mm) für ein Kinderfahrrad.
Ziel sub 200 Gramm, auch gebraucht, dann aber günstig.


----------



## jts-nemo (13. Oktober 2013)

Ich suche für einen Neuaufbau eine Shimano 1x10fach Gruppe, gerne auch in Einzelteilen. Kassette sollte bis 36 gehen. Bisher dachte ich an Zee. Jemand was günstiges gesehen?


----------



## bobons (15. Oktober 2013)

Floh schrieb:


> Ich suche dringend eine leichte Sattelstütze in 27,2, gerne in kurz (200 mm) für ein Kinderfahrrad.
> Ziel sub 200 Gramm, auch gebraucht, dann aber günstig.



Entweder Ritchey WCS 1-Bolt bei ebay (neu ab 30 Euro) oder http://www.rczbikeshop.com/englishue/woodman-seatpost-mz-27-2x350-orange.html



jts-nemo schrieb:


> Ich suche für einen Neuaufbau eine Shimano 1x10fach Gruppe, gerne auch in Einzelteilen. Kassette sollte bis 36 gehen. Bisher dachte ich an Zee. Jemand was günstiges gesehen?



Deore 610 199 Euro mit Zee-Bremsen 199 Euro (wahrscheinlich auch bei BC über Preisgarantie für denselben preis machbar) + Adapter, Scheiben und Versand~50 Euro.

Die gewünschte Zee deutet auf ein Bergab-Rad hin, da würde ich die Deore 61x-Komponenten einzeln in den Warenkorb legen, als Kurbel die 2-fach Variante und als Schaltwerk ein SLX oder Zee (je nach Käfiglänge) mit Shadow Plus nehmen, sollte auf etwa denselben Preis von 200 Euro hinauslaufen. Wenn es keine 4-Kolben-Bremsen sein müßen dann die Deore oder SLX-Versionen nehmen und 50-100 Euro sparen.


----------



## Fekl (15. Oktober 2013)

Floh schrieb:


> Ich suche dringend eine leichte Sattelstütze in 27,2, gerne in kurz (200 mm) für ein Kinderfahrrad.
> Ziel sub 200 Gramm, auch gebraucht, dann aber günstig.



http://www.berg-ab.de/shop/product_info.php?cPath=29_32&products_id=4195
Hab ich am Freerider, hält super.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jts-nemo (15. Oktober 2013)

bobons schrieb:


> Deore 610 199 Euro mit Zee-Bremsen 199 Euro (wahrscheinlich auch bei BC über Preisgarantie für denselben preis machbar) + Adapter, Scheiben und Versand~50 Euro.
> 
> Die gewünschte Zee deutet auf ein Bergab-Rad hin, da würde ich die Deore 61x-Komponenten einzeln in den Warenkorb legen, als Kurbel die 2-fach Variante und als Schaltwerk ein SLX oder Zee (je nach Käfiglänge) mit Shadow Plus nehmen, sollte auf etwa denselben Preis von 200 Euro hinauslaufen. Wenn es keine 4-Kolben-Bremsen sein müßen dann die Deore oder SLX-Versionen nehmen und 50-100 Euro sparen.



Großartig, danke für die vollständige Beratung! 
Nur leider habe ich mich ungewollt ausgedrückt: Ich suche nur Schaltung, also Schaltwerk, Kassette, Kette, Shifter, 32er KB, (JJAAAA, ich weiß, habe ich falsch geschrieben, meine Dummheit). Den Rest habe ich schon genau so hier, wie du geraten hast (SLX Kurbel und Bremse).


----------



## suoixon (15. Oktober 2013)

Hat zufÃ¤llig jemand  den Evoc FR Trail unter 140â¬ gesehn?
War ja mal bei amazon im Angebot aber bisher nix mehr gesehn.


----------



## reflux (15. Oktober 2013)

Shimano SLX Disc Set
mit 203/180er Scheiben und Adapter IS auf PM fÃ¼r hi, und PM auf PM vo


157â¬ (mit porto) ist bis jetzt das gÃ¼nstigste


+

sram x01 kurbel


----------



## rebirth (16. Oktober 2013)

@suoixon wie wärs mit dem? ist (nur) 4L kleiner  
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/250905-evoc-fr-enduro-team-grosze-xl-new-model-2014


----------



## Nothing85 (16. Oktober 2013)

Hat jemand grade irgendwo Xt Scheiben in der Kombi 203/180 gesehen?
Von mir aus auch gern vergleichbare Scheiben die nicht gleich Ã¼ber 60â¬ kosten.


----------



## suoixon (16. Oktober 2013)

@rebirth: in der Größe hab ich ja schon einen Rucksack und der könnte manchmal durchaus größer sein, gerade wenn die Jacke oä mit muss.


----------



## borno (17. Oktober 2013)

Nothing85 schrieb:


> Hat jemand grade irgendwo Xt Scheiben in der Kombi 203/180 gesehen?
> Von mir aus auch gern vergleichbare Scheiben die nicht gleich über 60 kosten.



Nimm doch einfach die SLX-Schreiben RT66/67, sollten es eigentlich auch tun und sind ne ganze Ecke billiger.


----------



## Joe_the_tulip (21. Oktober 2013)

Suche einen günstigen 26" Hardtail-Rahmen, der eine 150mm Gabel verträgt.

z.b. On-One 456 oder ähnliches.

Je günstiger desto besser, eher große Rahmengrößen, Farben und Material egal. Danke!


----------



## p-p (22. Oktober 2013)

Nachdem mich meine Bremsen beim letzten Ausflug fast zum Wahnsinn gebracht haben, hoffe ich dass jemand n gutes Angebot für die Shimano Zee (am besten 203/180) weiß.

Das beste Angebot hab ich bei tnc-hamburg gefunden:

 269,90 Euro + 12 Euro für Zee + Ice-Tech Scheiben inkl. Adapter

oder

Zee Bremsen ohne Scheiben für 199,90 Euro

Wenn es zum Beispiel irgendwo die Bremsen ohne Scheiben recht günstig gibt, könnte ich mir dann ggf. auch Trickstuff Scheiben dazu gönnen.

Danke schonmal für eure Hilfe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## borno (23. Oktober 2013)

Nimm die normalen SM-RT66 Scheiben, dann sparst du 30.


----------



## Nothing85 (23. Oktober 2013)

Ich hatte ja auch vor kurzem gefragt. Habe mich wirklich für die rt66 entschieden und habe sie für etwas über 30Euro bekommen (in 203Größe).
Sehen zwar nicht ganz so schick aus aber bremsen genauso wie die anderen Scheiben wie zum Beispiel die mit Aluspider an meinem anderen Rad.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (28. Oktober 2013)

Hi,

ich suche nen Baron 2,5 BCC fÃ¼r weniger als die aktuell fast Ã¼berall ausgerufenen 42,xxâ¬.

Jemand nen Tipp?


----------



## Tabletop84 (28. Oktober 2013)

Gibt's irgendwo gerade günstige Fullface-Helme und/oder Protektorenjacken? Gerade der Helm der von O'neal (Fury RL) oder 661 (Comp 2) gelabelt wird wäre interessant.


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (28. Oktober 2013)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich suche nen Baron 2,5 BCC fÃ¼r weniger als die aktuell fast Ã¼berall ausgerufenen 42,xxâ¬.
> 
> Jemand nen Tipp?



Ja, einfach kaufen! Deutsche QualitÃ¤t hat ihren Preis.
Der kostet normalerweise 74,90â¬ und selbst als Auslaufmodell war er nie deutlich unter 40 Euro zu haben. Insofern wirst du eher 5.10 Schuhe fÃ¼r unter 40 Tacken finden als einen Baron 2.5 BCC


----------



## jammerlappen (28. Oktober 2013)

Seit wann haben wir demokratische Öffentlichkeiten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wooky123 (2. November 2013)

Hi,

suche ein besseres Angebot fÃ¼r ein Shimano SLX Bremsenset (kann auch ein 2013er sein), mit Scheiben 203/180(wenn mÃ¶glich RT86 oder RT76) und Adapter . Das gÃ¼nstigte mit 233â¬ war folgendes:

http://www.tnc-hamburg.com/TNC-Shop/Bremsen/Scheibenbremsen/Shimano-Discbrakes/Shimano-SLX-Disc/Disc-Set-Shimano-SLX-Trail-Bremse-M675B-Ice-Tec-Scheiben-SMRT86-Modell-2014-Ice-Tec--25620%7B14%7D1297%7B59%7D1172%7B60%7D1176.html

ZusÃ¤tzlich suche ich auch noch einen gÃ¼nstigen Lenker mit 720-740mm, <300g und bestenfalls in Schwarz und eine dazu passenden Vorbau.

Vielen Dank!


----------



## bobons (3. November 2013)

wooky123 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> suche ein besseres Angebot fÃ¼r ein Shimano SLX Bremsenset (kann auch ein 2013er sein), mit Scheiben 203/180(wenn mÃ¶glich RT86 oder RT76) und Adapter . Das gÃ¼nstigte mit 233â¬ war folgendes:
> 
> ...



Bei B-C gibt es eine _Ã¤hnliche_ Kombi fÃ¼r 209 Euro: http://www.bike-components.de/produ...-Set-Scheibenbremse-BR-M675-Modell-2014-.html
Vielleicht kÃ¶nnen sie auch die Scheiben gegen 6-Loch-Modelle tauschen auf Anfrage. Und die Ice-tech-BelÃ¤ge kann man dazukaufen.

Falls auch eine andere Bremse in Frage kommt, bei Planet X gibt es gerade Avid X9,X0,XX stark reduziert, die X0 fÃ¼r hinten z.B. fÃ¼r 71 Euro . Leider schon stark aussortiert.

Heute gibt es bei BMO als Tagesangebot noch die X9 Trail mit 4 Kolben und 200 mm-Scheiben fÃ¼r 239 Euro: http://www.bike-mailorder.de/Bike-T...nd-Hinten-200mm-SPECIAL-VR-und-HR-200-mm.html

GÃ¼nstige breite Lenker gibt es bei berg-ab.de.


----------



## paulipan (3. November 2013)

Suche günstig ne schwarze Shimano XT 3-fach Kurbel, sowie ne XT-Bremse, ebenfalls in schwarz...


----------



## markus.2407 (3. November 2013)

wooky123 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> suche ein besseres Angebot für ein Shimano SLX Bremsenset (kann auch ein 2013er sein), mit Scheiben 203/180(wenn möglich RT86 oder RT76) und Adapter . Das günstigte mit 233 war folgendes
> 
> Vielen Dank!



Hier im bikemarkt, gibts zwei Händler, die die als anbieten. 109 das bremsenset Plus Scheiben. Die slx bremst Klasse! Gruss


----------



## wooky123 (3. November 2013)

Hallo,

im Bikemarkt finde ich für die SLX nur Angebote die mit Scheiben und Versand(nach Österreich) auf ca.220 kommen. Und ich hätte als Bezahlmöglichkeit gerne PayPal oder Kreditkarte.


----------



## Nothing85 (3. November 2013)

Also ich komme auf 159,80â¬ wenn ich alles von Komking kaufen wÃ¼rde...
Der hat auch eine Seite da kannst du dann auch per Paypal bezahlen.
http://www.komking.de


----------



## wooky123 (3. November 2013)

Hi,

mit RT86 und Adapter komme ich auf über 200


----------



## Nothing85 (3. November 2013)

Kauf doch die SLX Scheiben, wie oben schon mal erwähnt. Oder warte auf ein gutes gebrauchtes Angebot im Bikemarkt. Aber da kommt dann auch nochmal extra Versand dazu.


----------



## Blackriver2006 (6. November 2013)

Bin auf der Suche nach einem Evoc Rucksack vorzugsweise den cc 16l bzw. den cc 16l Team. 


Gibt's da grad irgendwo ne Aktion?


----------



## dunkelfalke (6. November 2013)

Hat jemand einen Steuersatz-Unterteil mit EC44/30 für relativ wenig Geld gesehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikefize (6. November 2013)

@dunkelfalke:
Die gÃ¼nstigste LÃ¶sung, die mir spontan einfÃ¤llt wÃ¤re:
http://www.wigglesport.de/hope-vers...m_medium=base&utm_campaign=de&kpid=5360565952
+
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/de/hope-1-12-auf-1-18-reduzierschale/

Wobei du dann natÃ¼rlich auch gleich nen Nukeproof Warhead fÃ¼r ~42â¬ nehmen kÃ¶nntest.


----------



## dunkelfalke (6. November 2013)

Hi
Nukeproof würde gehen, habe es so in nem anderen Rahmen, habe nur gehofft, es etwas billiger zu bekommen. Will ja keine Reduzierung, sondern einen Ausgleich für zu wenig Gabeleinbauhöhe.


----------



## RW_Eddy (9. November 2013)

Gibt es im Moment den Garmin Oregon 600 günstiger als ca 296,50  ?
Das ist zurzeit der güstigste Idealo Preis.

Viele Grüße
Eddy


----------



## austriacarp (9. November 2013)

Hat jemand deinen Preis für eine Rubber Queen Protection 2,4 unter 38 Trailking geht natürlich auch?


----------



## shurikn (10. November 2013)

suche eine KS Lev Integra, 30,9 mit 150mm, billigstes Angebot bisher aus dem Ausland mit 290,80 inklusive Versand. Geht das auch gleichteuer oder günstiger aus D?


----------



## Thiel (10. November 2013)

Ich suche eine schwarze HR Nabe in 142x12 mit 32 Loch und bei ca. 300gr.

Unter 100,-


----------



## RW_Eddy (10. November 2013)

Thiel schrieb:


> Ich suche eine schwarze HR Nabe in 142x12 mit 32 Loch und bei ca. 300gr.
> 
> Unter 100,-



Schau mal bei Superstar Components

http://superstar.tibolts.co.uk/product_info.php?cPath=31&products_id=342


----------



## Berrrnd (10. November 2013)

.


----------



## ONE78 (11. November 2013)

ich suche ne 29er pike sa mit 140mm günstiger als bike24


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bobons (11. November 2013)

ONE78 schrieb:


> ich suche ne 29er pike sa mit 140mm günstiger als bike24



Schwer, nicht einmal mit dem 10%-Rabatt bei RCZ kommt man in die Nähe des Preises.


----------



## dragonjackson (12. November 2013)

Suche Continental Der Baron 26"x2.3 Als Black Chilli Compound günstiger als ca. 40,- + Versand.
https://www.bicycles.de/shop/fahrra...storeId=10002&krypto=v5EZibeIaa516FhyI7+9dQ==


----------



## nollak (12. November 2013)

dragonjackson schrieb:


> Suche Continental Der Baron 26"x2.3 Als Black Chilli Compound günstiger als ca. 40,- + Versand.
> https://www.bicycles.de/shop/fahrra...storeId=10002&krypto=v5EZibeIaa516FhyI7+9dQ==


 
Hab ich gestern für 38,90 bei BMO gesehen also ne Euro weniger.


----------



## Nothing85 (16. November 2013)

Es gehÃ¶rt zwar nicht ganz in den MTB Bereich hat aber dennoch mit Fahrrad zu tun, 
und zwar suche ich fÃ¼r meine Eltern zu Weihnachten eine Fahrradtasche wie diese hier Vaude Karakorum.
Sie wollen nÃ¤chstes Jahr den Elberadweg unsichermachen und bevor sie sich Schrott kaufen und mein Vater wieder alles verflucht soll es doch gleich was "richtiges" sein zum moderaten Preis. Also vielleicht hat ja jemand irgendwo diese Tasche gÃ¼nstiger als 99â¬ gesehen oder kann mir einen anderen guten Tip geben.
Danke


----------



## fregger87 (16. November 2013)

Suche eine ROCK SHOX Revelation RCT3 DPA 150 in komplett schwarz. Durchgehender 1 1/8 Schaft und mit 9mm schnellspanner. Das günstigste was ich gefunden habe sind 529 bei Bike Discount. Danke im vorraus.

Chris


----------



## FrozenSmoke (17. November 2013)

Suche eine 2x10 Schaltung für mein Hornet. Bin auf der Suche nach dem besten Stabilitäts/gewichts/Preis Kompromiss. Gedämpftes Schaltwerk wäre klasse. Hat jmd. einen billigeren Preis als 390 für die XT Gruppe gesehen? Oder lohnt sich der Aufpreis gegenüber SLX nicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bench (17. November 2013)

Deore hat inzwischen auch gedämpftes Schaltwerk, die höheren Gruppen merkt man nur am Gewicht und an den Schalthebeln. Also alles aus Deore nehmen, und Schalthebel dann XT oder XTR


----------



## markus.2407 (18. November 2013)

FrozenSmoke schrieb:


> Oder lohnt sich der Aufpreis gegenüber SLX nicht?



Die ist ja günstiger... Und fährt sich klasse. Habe Sie an meinen neuen 29er. Bin die xt bei einem Kollegen gefahren: nur die Schalthebel bringen ein besseres Schaltgefühl, slx sind in Plaste, aber auch mechanisch ok! Also guck hier im bikemarkt, da gibts die besten Preise.


----------



## mg! (20. November 2013)

Suche nen gutes Angebot für ne Polar RCX3 - Amazon sagt in der einfachen Version 117 Euro


----------



## bobons (21. November 2013)

mg! schrieb:


> Suche nen gutes Angebot für ne Polar RCX3 - Amazon sagt in der einfachen Version 117 Euro



Da würde ich gleich zum RCX5 inkl. Zubehör für 180 Euro raten: 

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a7...cr=EUR&cn=de&gclid=CLeNhbG19boCFekBwwodoCMADw




> Lieferumfang:
> 
> Polar RCX5 Tour de France Trainingscomputer
> Polar WearLink®+ Hybrid-Sender
> ...


----------



## bobons (21. November 2013)

Alpine Maschine schrieb:


> Leute, weiß jemand zufällig, wo ich eine 28-Loch-26-Zoll-Felge RICHTIG günstig herbekommen?
> 
> Am liebesten Pacenti oder NoTubes. (falls in 28 erh.)
> 
> Fettes Merci schon mal!



So *RICHTIG* günstig: http://www.cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?cPath=39_185_631&products_id=9362

Was sie können musst hast Du aber verschwiegen... 

Sonst gibt es hier noch eine Olympic günstig: http://www.cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?cPath=39_185_636&products_id=2283
Und wiggle ist eigentlich immer eine gute Anlaufstelle für NoTubes: http://www.wigglesport.de/3228-loch...m_medium=base&utm_campaign=de&kpid=5360387499


----------



## Asrael (22. November 2013)

mg! schrieb:


> Suche nen gutes Angebot für ne Polar RCX3 - Amazon sagt in der einfachen Version 117 Euro



Bei Hibike grad 25% für Newsletter Abonnenten. Müsste dann knapp unter 100 landen.

Wenn du keinen Code hast PN


----------



## Burnout (22. November 2013)

Suche einen leichten CC Rahmen in Größe S für 26" - wo kriege ich sowas her? Preisansatz ~ 200. Irgendein Cube Rahmen oder so?


----------



## borno (22. November 2013)

Burnout schrieb:


> Suche einen leichten CC Rahmen in GrÃ¶Ãe S fÃ¼r 26" - wo kriege ich sowas her? Preisansatz ~ 200â¬. Irgendein Cube Rahmen oder so?



HIER 

Habe den 29er-Fuji-Tahoe-Rahmen da schon bestellt und aufgebaut. 
Wirklich gut verarbeitet, leicht und fÃ¼r den Preis einfach top!


----------



## bobons (22. November 2013)

Burnout schrieb:


> Suche einen leichten CC Rahmen in Größe S für 26" - wo kriege ich sowas her? Preisansatz ~ 200. Irgendein Cube Rahmen oder so?



Oder wenn es kein 29er und leichter sein darf: http://www.ciclib.de/Rahmen/MTB-Har...sionId=&a=article&ProdNr=A5056&t=46&c=47&p=47


----------



## freetourer (22. November 2013)

bobons schrieb:


> Oder wenn es kein 29er und leichter sein darf: http://www.ciclib.de/Rahmen/MTB-Har...sionId=&a=article&ProdNr=A5056&t=46&c=47&p=47



???

Der Fuji ist doch auch für 26 Zoll, oder?

Aber ich suche auch etwas:

Ein 29er HT - Rahmen in Richtung All-Mountain / Énduro, also ausgelegt für ca. 120 - 140 mm Federweg und kurze Kettenstreben.

Also in Richtung Kona Honzo / Taro, Banshee Paradox, 2Souls QH , ...

Gibt es da etwas in dieser Richtung um 200.- Euro ?

Tapered Steuerrohr und X-12 Steckachse hinten wäre schön.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## borno (22. November 2013)

bobons schrieb:


> Oder wenn es kein 29er und leichter sein darf





freetourer schrieb:


> ???
> Der Fuji ist doch auch für 26 Zoll, oder?



Ich habe mich oben vielleicht etwas unglücklich ausgedrückt, deshalb kam bobons wohl darauf. 

 @bobons: Dein Link klingt auch interessant, ist vor allem kleiner als der Fuji. 

Lustig ist aber in der Beschreibung: 


> S-bend Hinterbau für integrierte Steuersätze


----------



## bobons (22. November 2013)

borno schrieb:


> Ich habe mich oben vielleicht etwas unglücklich ausgedrückt, deshalb kam bobons wohl darauf.
> 
> @bobons: Dein Link klingt auch interessant, ist vor allem kleiner als der Fuji.
> 
> ...



Hihi, da ist wohl ein Zeilenumbruch verloren gegangen. Oder die Marketing-Abteilung hat alles zusammengefügt, was sich nach "High-Tech" anhört. 

Ich dachte tatsächlich, dass der Fuji ein 29er ist. 

 @freetourer: Uiuiui, das ist aber ein ganz schön heftige Anforderungsliste für den Preis.
Für "ein bisschen mehr" Geld gibt es aber etwas Feines: http://www.on-one.co.uk/i/q/FRTITFL29/titus_ti_fireline_29er_frame 

Da wäre es fast günstiger, das Honzo komplett zu kaufen, wenn der Rahmen alleine schon bei 500 Euro liegt: http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...nzo-29er-Komplettbike-matt-gold-Mod-2013.html

So einen Standard-Cube-CC 29er Rahmen bekommt man wohl um 100-150 Euro, aber das hat mit Trail und All Mountain nicht mehr viel zu tun. Ist natürlich auch trailfahrbar, aber weit entfernt von einem wendigen AM-HT.
Da musst Du wohl warten bis sich die Preiswelle bei 29ern etwas geglättet hat. Sind eben neu = teuer.


----------



## bobons (22. November 2013)

freetourer schrieb:


> ???
> 
> Der Fuji ist doch auch für 26 Zoll, oder?
> 
> ...



Noch ein Vorschlag, kein X12, dafür bis 150 mm freigegeben und 1.5"-Steuerrohr für 329 Euro: http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/de/de/ragley-big-wig-29er-2014/rp-prod90796


----------



## dragonjackson (22. November 2013)

Äh, gesucht wird doch ein 26"?!?!?


----------



## freetourer (22. November 2013)

dragonjackson schrieb:


> Äh, gesucht wird doch ein 26"?!?!?



aber nicht von mir ...

Für meine Suche passen die Links von bobons.


----------



## borno (22. November 2013)

dragonjackson schrieb:


> Äh, gesucht wird doch ein 26"?!?!?



Hier wird kompetentes Multitasking betrieben!


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (22. November 2013)

Hallo, gibt's aktuell irgendwelche Codes für CRC?


----------



## bobons (22. November 2013)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Hallo, gibt's aktuell irgendwelche Codes für CRC?



Fürchte nicht, die letzte 10%-Aktion ist erst 2 Tage her. 



Asrael schrieb:


> Bei Hibike grad 25% für Newsletter Abonnenten. Müsste dann knapp unter 100 landen.
> 
> Wenn du keinen Code hast PN



Ist inzwischen auch öffentlich: http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tn/m-1/g-1/n4dd13957186e3/c1/Polar-Gutschein.html


----------



## mikefize (23. November 2013)

Gibt's gerade irgendwo ordentliche XC Reifen für nen guten Preis? Wären für das alte MTB von meinem Mitbewohner (Starrgabel, 19er Felgen) ... Straße und Gelände ca. 50/50.

Und billig soll's natürlich sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bobons (24. November 2013)

freetourer schrieb:


> aber nicht von mir ...
> 
> Für meine Suche passen die Links von bobons.



Du kennst ihn zwar bestimmt schon, aber der kann wirklich alles was Du brauchst: 
Transition Bikes TransAM 29:
120-140 mm FW
1 1/8"-Steuerrohr, aber semiintegriert: damit sind auch EC44/40-Lagerschalen möglich
12 mm-Achse
ISCG05
Stahl ist die Wahl

Leider trotz 200 Euro Rabatt für das 2012 Modell noch 500 Euro teuer:
http://www.gocycle.de/f.php/shop/gocycle/f/4820/lang/x/kw/TransAM_Rahmen_29-/

http://www.trailtoys-shop.de/teile/...012-transition-bikes-rahmen-transam-29-grau-s


----------



## bobons (24. November 2013)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Hallo, gibt's aktuell irgendwelche Codes für CRC?



Naja, es gibt doch einen:



> 10 Rabatt auf Laufsport-Bekleidung und Schuhe. Einzelne Produkte können ausgenommen sein. Der Mindesteinkaufswert beträgt 75.
> 
> Gutscheincode: RUN10
> gültig bis: 26. Nov.



Übrigens, bei CRC bekommt man 4% Cashback, wenn man den Shop über Qipu betritt: https://www.qipu.de/cashback/chain_reaction_cycles/


----------



## juneoen (24. November 2013)

Burnout schrieb:


> Suche einen leichten CC Rahmen in Größe S für 26" - wo kriege ich sowas her? Preisansatz ~ 200. Irgendein Cube Rahmen oder so?




http://www.schlierseer-radhaus.de/ die sind echt günstig!


----------



## freetourer (24. November 2013)

bobons schrieb:


> ...
> Transition Bikes TransAM 29:
> 120-140 mm FW
> 1 1/8"-Steuerrohr, aber semiintegriert: damit sind auch EC44/40-Lagerschalen möglich
> ...



Danke für Deine Mühe 

Fast perfekt - bis auf die Größe (nur in S) und den Preis. 

Das Ragley leider auch nicht lieferbar in 18``

Ich suche mal weiter ...


----------



## prof.66 (24. November 2013)

> PAYPALEU



mit dem Gutschein gibts 10% bei CRC bis 2.12


----------



## ZweiP (24. November 2013)

Bin auf der Suche nach lagernde 20mm Adapter für mein Sun Ringle Black Flag Expert+ Vorderrad. Am liebsten in schwarz. Kann neu oder auch gebraucht sein.

Bitte alles anbieten. Danke
Lg ZweiP


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mini-AMR-Fahrer (25. November 2013)

ZweiP schrieb:


> Bin auf der Suche nach lagernde 20mm Adapter für mein Sun Ringle Black Flag Expert+ Vorderrad. Am liebsten in schwarz. Kann neu oder auch gebraucht sein.
> 
> Bitte alles anbieten. Danke
> Lg ZweiP



Bei CRC
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/...ag-charger-20mm-end-cap-kit-2013/rp-prod66420


----------



## eljugador (26. November 2013)

Hi Leute ich suche ein Cane Creek Cs in 216mm einbaulänge.
Kann mir jemand helfen?
Danke 
Ps verkaufe meine Manitou Dorado
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Manitou-Dora...Radsport_Fahrrad_Anhänger&hash=item3f2c8a5698


----------



## ZweiP (26. November 2013)

Danke für den Tipp.

Leider funktioniert der Chainreactioncycle Code (PAYPALEU) bei mir nicht. Hat ihn schon jemand erfolgreich ausprobiert?


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (26. November 2013)

Ich hatte gestern Abend damit Erfolg. 10%.


----------



## Freerider1504 (27. November 2013)

ZweiP schrieb:


> Danke für den Tipp.
> 
> Leider funktioniert der Chainreactioncycle Code (PAYPALEU) bei mir nicht. Hat ihn schon jemand erfolgreich ausprobiert?


 
Hat bei mir gestern problemlos funktioniert. Auch bei einem Bestellwert von nur 73.


----------



## ZweiP (27. November 2013)

Bei mir stand als ich das erste mal versucht habe den Code zu verwenden:

"Sie haben sich nicht für diese Aktion eingeschrieben und oder erfolgreich teilgenommen."

Bestellwert über 100 Euro. Also daran kann es nicht liegen.

Und wenn ich es nochmal versuche steht:

"Dieser Code wurde bereits in Ihrem Warenkorb verwendet."

Obwohl sich da nichts getan hat. Wahrscheinlich ein Systemfehler. Bei einem Freund hat es auch nicht geklappt.

lg ZweiP


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (27. November 2013)

Ist ja ein irgendwas von Paypal. Könnte es sein, dass die eMailadresse auch mit einem Paypalkonto verbunden sein muss? Bei mir ist dies der Fall.


----------



## ZweiP (27. November 2013)

Also hab vom CRC Support gerade erfahren, dass der Gutschein in Österreich nicht gültig ist. Das stand aber natürlich nicht dabei. Schade. Ist aber so.


----------



## bobons (27. November 2013)

Nothing85 schrieb:


> Es gehört zwar nicht ganz in den MTB Bereich hat aber dennoch mit Fahrrad zu tun,
> und zwar suche ich für meine Eltern zu Weihnachten eine Fahrradtasche wie diese hier Vaude Karakorum.
> Sie wollen nächstes Jahr den Elberadweg unsichermachen und bevor sie sich Schrott kaufen und mein Vater wieder alles verflucht soll es doch gleich was "richtiges" sein zum moderaten Preis. Also vielleicht hat ja jemand irgendwo diese Tasche günstiger als 99 gesehen oder kann mir einen anderen guten Tip geben.
> Danke



Bei 4thebike gibt es gerade Ortlieb recht günstig: http://www.4thebike.de/zubehoer/rucksaecke-und-taschen/9497/ortlieb-back-roller-classic-paar-schwarz


----------



## Nothing85 (27. November 2013)

Die Taschen von Ortlieb habe ich auch schon gesehen, ich glaube sogar noch etwas günstiger. Das Problem bei den ist, das die keine Unterteilung innen haben und da sucht sich mein Vater kaputt und hat wieder was zu meckern

Trotzdem danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freerider1504 (29. November 2013)

CRC
Aktuelle Gutscheinaktion, gÃ¼ltig bis zum 04.12.2013

MBW 99â¬ - 10â¬ Rabatt Code: EUR10
MBW 199â¬ - 25â¬ Rabatt Code: EUR25
MBW 750â¬ - 75â¬ Rabatt COde: EUR75

EINIGE ARTIKEL SIND AUSGENOMMEN.


----------



## rpitz (29. November 2013)

Nothing85 schrieb:


> Die Taschen von Ortlieb [...] keine Unterteilung innen [...] wieder was zu meckern




Bin kein Reiseradler (wenn Mehrtagestouren, dann mit Rucksack), aber ein Bekannter hat inzwischen schon +80% des Donauverlaufes abgeradelt (auf mehrere Sommer verteilt), und der fährt immer noch mit dem ersten Satz Ortlieb Backrollers. Die Dinger taugen einfach. 


Und wenns innen an der Ordnung hapert: Innenbeutel lösen das Problem (gibt's in verschiedenen Größen und Formen), und im Falle Ortlieb müssen es auch keine -teuren- wasserdichten sein


----------



## bobons (30. November 2013)

Nothing85 schrieb:


> Die Taschen von Ortlieb habe ich auch schon gesehen, ich glaube sogar noch etwas günstiger. Das Problem bei den ist, das die keine Unterteilung innen haben und da sucht sich mein Vater kaputt und hat wieder was zu meckern
> 
> Trotzdem danke



Gern geschehen.
Hier noch etwas: Amazon Cyber Monday



> Bald im Angebot
> ABUS Fahrradtasche Onyx Pick-Up
> Angebot beginnt um
> 12:15 Uhr in


Ist halt eher etwas einfaches.
Die Vaude Karakorum gibt es gerade für 90 Euro: [ame="http://www.amazon.de/VAUDE-Radtasche-Karakorum-61-49/dp/B00AQT42LI/ref=pd_sim_sbs_sg_1"]VAUDE Radtasche Karakorum, Black/anthracite, 61 X 49 X 16 cm, 10828: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit[/ame]


----------



## Nothing85 (30. November 2013)

Danke
Bei den Abus Taschen ist das Problem das sie mit Schlaufen und KlettbÃ¤ndern fixiert werden...und daran wÃ¼rde mein Vater schon verzweifeln und fluchen 
Habe die Vaude jetzt fÃ¼r 84â¬ gefunden und bestellt...danke trotzdem.
SchÃ¶nen ersten Advend...


----------



## Mr. Nice (4. Dezember 2013)

Suche günstigen aber haltbaren Steuersatz für ZS44/28.6 - EC44/30

Danke und Gruss
chris


----------



## bobons (4. Dezember 2013)

Mr. Nice schrieb:


> Suche günstigen aber haltbaren Steuersatz für ZS44/28.6 - EC44/30
> 
> Danke und Gruss
> chris



Sicher mit EC44/30? Oder meintest Du EC44/40 für tapered Gabeln?
Was ist der Vorteil gegenüber ZS44/30 bei 1 1/8"-Schäften?


----------



## rebirth (4. Dezember 2013)

vielleicht will er mehr einbauhöhe?


----------



## bobons (4. Dezember 2013)

Ja, wäre eine günstige Alternative zum Winkelsteuersatz.


----------



## rebirth (4. Dezember 2013)

ach der kost doch bei Work.. auch net mehr als ein normaler


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Darkwing Duck (4. Dezember 2013)

Was ist günstig für dich? Ich habe diesen hier:

http://superstar.tibolts.co.uk/product_info.php?cPath=25&products_id=539

Leider nur noch in blau verfügbar. Brauchst für 1 1/8 aber noch den Reduzierkonus dazu.


----------



## Mr. Nice (5. Dezember 2013)

Danke Jungs für die schnellen Rückmeldungen

Es sollte eigentl. ein SS für den Ragley Marley Rahmen werden aber bevor ich ihn bezahlen konnte war er auch schon weg

Von daher hat sich´s auch erstmal erledigt...

  @rebirth
Stimmt, ein WS kostet nur noch unwesentl. mehr als ein normaler http://www.on-one.co.uk/i/q/HSWCSLS/on_one_slackset_headset_by_works_components_for_carbon_456


----------



## To-bi-bo (12. Dezember 2013)

Suche vergleichbares - hat jemand was günstigeres gesehen?

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/de/de/nukeproof-warhead-44iets-headset/rp-prod85845

44IETS Steuersatz


----------



## paulipan (14. Dezember 2013)

Suche ein paar günstige Freeride Schuhe, da ich gerne mal Plattformpedale testen möchte...

Welche könnt ihr mir empfehlen?


----------



## To-bi-bo (14. Dezember 2013)

paulipan schrieb:


> Suche ein paar günstige Freeride Schuhe, da ich gerne mal Plattformpedale testen möchte...
> 
> Welche könnt ihr mir empfehlen?



Irgendwelche FiveTens im Ausverkauf und in deiner Größe


----------



## Ritchi (16. Dezember 2013)

Hi,
WeiÃ jemand wo es noch 2013er Deore Hinterradbremsen
gibt? Also das erste Modelljahr mit servo-wave.
Ich weiÃ 47â¬ fÃ¼r ne 2014er ist auch nicht die Welt aber ich hab die Vorderradbremse fÃ¼r 33â¬ bekommen ...
Mfg, Ritchi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eljugador (16. Dezember 2013)

Hi ich suche nen rock shox vivid 2014 in 216mm Läng. Air oder coil ist egal. Und einen Cane Creek DB cs in 216mm zu günstigen Konditionen. Weiß jemand etwas aus die üblichen Google Ergebnisse?


----------



## Mr. Nice (17. Dezember 2013)

Ritchi schrieb:


> Hi,
> Weiß jemand wo es noch 2013er Deore Hinterradbremsen
> gibt? Also das erste Modelljahr mit servo-wave.
> Ich weiß 47 für ne 2014er ist auch nicht die Welt aber ich hab die Vorderradbremse für 33 bekommen ...
> Mfg, Ritchi



http://www.cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?cPath=321_32_993_997&products_id=13147

http://www.cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?cPath=321_32_993_997&products_id=11505

Gruss
chris


----------



## rebirth (30. Dezember 2013)

Huhu, ich suche eine GoPro Hero 3+ (PLUS) Black Edition unter 379€. Versand aus dem EU Ausland ist auch OK.

Den link finde ich, am handy, gerade nicht.


----------



## Fleischfresser (7. Januar 2014)

Moin moin.
Ich suche eine ordentliche Federgabel für Dünnes mit Canti-Sockeln. Im Idealfall mit Luftdämpfer. Für ein Hardtail Projekt.

Viele Grüße
Matze

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## bobons (8. Januar 2014)

Fleischfresser schrieb:


> Moin moin.
> Ich suche eine ordentliche Federgabel für Dünnes mit Canti-Sockeln. Im Idealfall mit Luftdämpfer. Für ein Hardtail Projekt.
> 
> Viele Grüße
> ...



Anachronismus pur: Tapered für V-Brakes. Fehlt nur noch die 15 mm-Achse...

Oder hier mit Luft, auch Tapered: http://www.ebay.de/itm/RST-FIRST-Fe...-8-1-5-Lockout-incl-Remote-Cont-/321272746928

Die 1 1/8"-Versionen liegen bei 250-300 Euro. Vielleicht eine gebrauchte SID/Reba?


----------



## geopard (8. Januar 2014)

suche für meinen Jr. einen leichten 17" MTB Rahmen für 26" LRS.

Und das ja günstig, 
wenn möglich u100€ u1700gr


----------



## bobons (8. Januar 2014)

geopard schrieb:


> suche für meinen Jr. einen leichten 17" MTB Rahmen für 26" LRS.
> 
> Und das ja günstig,
> wenn möglich u100€ u1700gr



Tapered, BSC 73 mm, PM-Aufnahme, integrierte Zugführung, Triple butted könnte auf 1500-1600 g hinauslaufen für 95 Euro, vielleicht mal anfragen: http://www.rczbikeshop.de/de/axman-frame-26-ignite-a26-aluminium-disc-raw-silver-size-s.html#
Leider/Zum Glück unlackiert.


----------



## bender_79 (8. Januar 2014)

Hallo,

suche 170mm Trekking Kurbel Shimano C-T551 (am liebsten ohne Kettenblätter) so günstig wie möglich.
FC-T551 komplett 170mm (48-36-26) gibts aktuell wohl nur so für 80 Euro.

grüße


----------



## Exteci (9. Januar 2014)

Ich Hallo,
ich bin auf der Suche nach einem günstigen 26" LRS. Vorn 20mm Steckachse, hinten 135mm Schnellspanner.
der LRS soll an ein AM Bike und sollte dementsprechende Maulinnenweite (rund 23mm, mehr schadet nie) haben und nicht all zu schwer sein.

Auf die Superstars bin ich schon gestoßen aber die sind ja recht schwer. Vllt hat ja jmd einen guten Tip für mich.
Danke schon mal!
Gruß


----------



## Fekl (9. Januar 2014)

Suche Oneal Sinner Knieprotektoren (L) für möglichst wenig Geld. Am liebsten in schwarz. Günstigster gefundener Preis sind 75€ bei Amazon..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kollins (12. Januar 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich suche die Shimano XT Komplettgruppe mit Bremsen für weniger als 554€ gefunden bei Bikecomponents.

Über Tipps würde ich mich freuen!

Bedankt und schönen Sonntag!


----------



## ernmar (13. Januar 2014)

Ich suche eine 29" Federgabel mit 140-150mm Federweg und 1 1/8 Gabelschaftdurchmesser. Aktuell fällt es mir sehr schwer überhaupt eine Gabel zu finden. Die Meisten sind nur noch mit tapered Schaft.


----------



## sun909 (13. Januar 2014)

Hi,
suche Ztr flow unter 65€ und ztr Flow ex in weiß unter 70€.

Beides in 26"

Danke schön!


----------



## sun909 (13. Januar 2014)

Exteci schrieb:


> Ich Hallo,
> ich bin auf der Suche nach einem günstigen 26" LRS. Vorn 20mm Steckachse, hinten 135mm Schnellspanner.
> der LRS soll an ein AM Bike und sollte dementsprechende Maulinnenweite (rund 23mm, mehr schadet nie) haben und nicht all zu schwer sein.
> 
> ...


Definiere
A) günstig
B) nicht schwer

Grüsse


----------



## Exteci (13. Januar 2014)

Hat dich schon erledigt. Aber danke  

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9001 mit Tapatalk


----------



## bs99 (19. Januar 2014)

Suche ein X9 Type2 10fach Schaltwerk medium cage günstiger als 65,-
www.bike-components.de/products/info/p32697_X-9-Type-2-Schaltwerk-10-fach.html

Und eine 10fach XT Kassette 11-36 mit Kette günstiger als 67,-
www.bike-components.de/products/info/p36651_XT-Kassette-CS-M771-10---Kette-CN-HG95-10-fach-Verschleissset.html


----------



## Berrrnd (19. Januar 2014)

.


----------



## rebirth (21. Januar 2014)

Jemand ne GoPro Hero 3+ BE Deal gesehen? 

https://www.lapado.de/foto-video/ca...o-3-plus-black-edition/a-138699/?ReferrerID=9

unter 377,90€ wenns geht  
(gestern gabs das teil für 339 bei ebay, heute kostet se beim gleich händler 359.. eher zweifelhaft das angebot)


----------



## Silberrücken (24. Januar 2014)

WCS-Carbongabel (oder baugleiche Modelle) mit Cantisockeln 

und niedriger Einbauhöhe gibt es bitte wo in neu oder gebraucht?

Danke schön!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bobons (25. Januar 2014)

Silberrücken schrieb:


> WCS-Carbongabel (oder baugleiche Modelle) mit Cantisockeln
> 
> und niedriger Einbauhöhe gibt es bitte wo in neu oder gebraucht?
> 
> Danke schön!



Frag mal spasseshalber an, ob sie diese Gabel vielleicht doch liefern können: http://www.hot-and-bikey.de/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=168
Sonst bekommt man wohl fast nur noch die neuen Modelle mit Federgabel-Einbauhöhen und ohne Canti-Aufnahmen.


----------



## Blackriver2006 (25. Januar 2014)

Bin auf der Suche nach einem syntace f149 Vorbau mit einer Länge von 60 oder max.  70 mm.  Hat hier einer nen Guten Tipp?


----------



## Silberrücken (26. Januar 2014)

bobons schrieb:


> Frag mal spasseshalber an, ob sie diese Gabel vielleicht doch liefern können: http://www.hot-and-bikey.de/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=168
> Sonst bekommt man wohl fast nur noch die neuen Modelle mit Federgabel-Einbauhöhen und ohne Canti-Aufnahmen.




Danke, Bobons. Aber eigentlich suche ich die Gabel ja als Schnäppchen; sie kann auch gebraucht sein und von Trigon oder Token oder Steinbach und so......


----------



## Eisdielenbiker2 (27. Januar 2014)

Hallo,
ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Tune Komm-Vor. Die Farbe ist egal. Das günstigste Angebot, was ich finden konnte lag bei 159,-€ inkl. Versand.
Geht es noch ein wenig günstiger?

Gruß und vielen Dank


----------



## rebirth (28. Januar 2014)

Gibts grad einen im BM. Gut gebraucht, kA...


----------



## Eisdielenbiker2 (28. Januar 2014)

Den habe ich auch schon entdeckt, danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Newmi (28. Januar 2014)

Weiß jemand ein gescheites Angebot über ein Saint BR-M810-Bremsenset? Ø180 und/oder 200mm.


----------



## njoerd (30. Januar 2014)

Hallo, suche eine preiswete *Teleskopsattelstütze*. Sie muss nicht unbedingt Remote sein. Danke!


----------



## Sven_Kiel (30. Januar 2014)

njoerd schrieb:


> Hallo, suche eine preiswete *Teleskopsattelstütze*. Sie muss nicht unbedingt Remote sein. Danke!


ich hab die:
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p27288_SP-T03-Pro-Sattelstuetze-ohne-Remote.html


----------



## Shortybiker (30. Januar 2014)

njoerd schrieb:


> Hallo, suche eine preiswete *Teleskopsattelstütze*. Sie muss nicht unbedingt Remote sein. Danke!


Forca SPS 400.  immer unter 100€ zu haben! Wirklich prima!


----------



## paulipan (30. Januar 2014)

wo gibt's derzeit die CREE Lampen am günstigsten?
 Meine vor einigen Tagen nen Link gesehen zu haben, mit nem ziemlich günstigen Preis.... finde ihn aber nicht mehr...


----------



## nollak (30. Januar 2014)

bei eBay findest du eigentlich immer ne paar gute Angebote aus China. Oder meinst du bei nem deutschen Versender?


----------



## paulipan (30. Januar 2014)

Ist mir egal ob ich in China bzw. Deutschland bestelle....
Kann warten - habe schon zwei... Sollten halt günstig sein.


----------



## Freerider1504 (31. Januar 2014)

ebay für circa 30€ oder amazon.


----------



## rebirth (31. Januar 2014)

Schau dir mal die yinding lampen an.


----------



## Enginejunk (3. Februar 2014)

Fox40 Factory aktuell bei berg-ab.de für 1099€....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Toolkid (3. Februar 2014)

Weiß jemand eine Quelle innerhalb von Europa für eine Manitou Minute Pro 2014 140mm QR15 vorzugsweise tapered und für 26" oder 650b?


----------



## Pizzaplanet (7. Februar 2014)

PROPAIN Headline Rahmen im Blowout für 599€


----------



## wooky123 (8. Februar 2014)

GO PRO HERO 3+ Black Edition für 340eur falls jemand ein besseres angebot weiß wäre ich dankbar


----------



## rebirth (8. Februar 2014)

wo???


----------



## Toolkid (8. Februar 2014)

Da das hier der Suche-ein-Schnäppchen-Thread ist stellen sich die Jungs wahrscheinlich die gleiche Frage.


----------



## rebirth (8. Februar 2014)

ich denke er hat ne gopro für 340€ entdeckt, oder? Zumindest kann ich keine frage erkennen...


----------



## wooky123 (9. Februar 2014)

Hallo, 
also kennt keiner einen Händler der die GoPro3+  unter 340€ lagernd hat?


----------



## rebirth (9. Februar 2014)

Nur ebay uk..


----------



## mikisoha (11. Februar 2014)

Hallo
Ich suche ne DT swiss oder Hügi Hinterrad Nabe. Am besten schwarz und 32 Loch, ohne Disc.
Am Allerliebsten neu, darf aber auch gebraucht sein. 240er, 340er, Hauptsache Stirnverzahnung und günstig.

Danke und liebe Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## machero (21. Februar 2014)

Yo, Leute....

hat hier zufällig noch jemand n CYBERPORT-Gutschein auf Tasche?


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (22. Februar 2014)

Hallo,

ich such einen Satz Avid X.0 Trail Bremsen mit 200/180mm Scheiben, günstiger als 350 Euro.

Grüße
Kalle


----------



## rebirth (22. Februar 2014)

glaub da war was im BM.


----------



## Mev (22. Februar 2014)

bei berg-ab gibts die ohne scheiben für 299€ evtl mal anschreiben und nach scheiben fragen mit'n preis geht da in der regel immer was


----------



## Newmi (22. Februar 2014)

Hat jemand nen Tip, wo man noch ein SRAM X.0 oder X.9 Triggerset für 2x9 herbekomme?


----------



## Nothing85 (22. Februar 2014)

War gestern oder so im B-Markt für 75€...guck da mal


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## borno (23. Februar 2014)

Hallo! 

Ich suche einen Syntace W35 MX Laufradsatz als 29er, mit 32 Loch, 15mm-Schnellspanner an der Front und 12x142 (X12) am Heck. 
Leider kann ich ihn nicht für weniger als die von Syntace empfohlenen 998€ finden. 

Falls jemand eine seriöse Adresse mit einem günstigeren Preis kennt, wäre ich ihm sehr dankbar.


----------



## Laphroaig10 (23. Februar 2014)

hat jemand ein günstiges Shimano Schaltwerk gesehen?
9fach, long Cage, ab Deore


----------



## Shimon (23. Februar 2014)

Hallo,
bin auf der Suche nach einem gutem Plattformpedal, was gewichtlich und preislich gut ist. 
Mein Saint Peadl hat aufgegeben und soll auch nicht mehr dran.
Der einsatz wäre im Downhill, Endurobereich.


----------



## BullsCH3 (26. Februar 2014)

Hallo ich suche Continental X-King Protection in 26x2.2 wenn ihne jemand im Angebot findet bitte bescheid geben, danke


----------



## bobons (26. Februar 2014)

Laphroaig10 schrieb:


> hat jemand ein günstiges Shimano Schaltwerk gesehen?
> 9fach, long Cage, ab Deore



Gibt es doch an jeder Ecke: http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a14755/deore-schaltwerk-rd-m591-l-sgs.html
Auch als Shadow-Version: http://www.actionsports.de/de/Kompo...re-Schaltwerk-RD-M592-SGS-schwarz::23754.html



Shimon schrieb:


> Hallo,
> bin auf der Suche nach einem gutem Plattformpedal, was gewichtlich und preislich gut ist.
> Mein Saint Peadl hat aufgegeben und soll auch nicht mehr dran.
> Der einsatz wäre im Downhill, Endurobereich.



Bei Superstar gibt es gerade die Ti-Versionen zum halben Aufpreis: http://superstar.tibolts.co.uk/index.php?cPath=42
Ob sie was taugen, erfährst Du sicher in einem der 5 Pedalthreads.


----------



## Ghoste (27. Februar 2014)

Hat jemand den Garmin Edge 800 für unter 245€ incl. Porto gesehen?!


----------



## Blackriver2006 (2. März 2014)

Suche den Evoc freeride trail Unlimited Rucksack. Hat ihn zufällig jemand unter 159.00€ gesehen?


----------



## Sven_Kiel (2. März 2014)

Suche einen Garmin Oregon 600 möglichst preiswert.


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (2. März 2014)

Ich suche eine MRP AMG Carbon Kettenführung für  34er Kettenblatt, ISCG 05, Farbe schwarz, günstiger als 125 Euro (Bikemarkt, Mountainbikes.net)

Grüße
Kalle


----------



## a.nienie (5. März 2014)

Hope eternity sattelstütze in 27,2 und schwarz.
Hibike möchte 76 euro...
Jemand über ein besseres angebot gestolpert?
Google brachte erstaunlich wenig...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asrael (5. März 2014)

Frag mal bei Runterfahrer hier im Forum an. Wäre jetzt meine persönliche Anlaufstelle für Hope Teile.


----------



## bobons (5. März 2014)

Laphroaig10 schrieb:


> hat jemand ein günstiges Shimano Schaltwerk gesehen?
> 9fach, long Cage, ab Deore



Da wäre noch eins dazugekommen: http://www.rczbikeshop.de/de/shimano-schaltwerk-slx-9v-shadow-m662-sgs-schwarz-kaefig-lang.html
Im gleichen Shop gibt es auch das M592 für 29,99 Euro.


----------



## prolink (6. März 2014)

suche Pike RCT3 26" 160mm Schwarz Neu
wer was gesehen unter 599 ?


----------



## Asrael (6. März 2014)

Bei BC und HIBIKE jeweils für 589€


----------



## prolink (7. März 2014)

Asrael schrieb:


> Bei BC und HIBIKE jeweils für 589€


 
das ist nur die 150mm variante!


----------



## Asrael (7. März 2014)

ich sehs auch grad. Sauerei!


----------



## gutsch6 (7. März 2014)

Suche Shimano Saint Scheibenbremsset (inkl. Scheiben 200mm und Adapter usw....) unter €300.-
Danke


----------



## osbow (7. März 2014)

Jemand einen Tipp für eine günstige Goggle mit klaren Gläsern?


----------



## Asrael (7. März 2014)

Wie wärs damit? http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...e5/100-Strata-Goggle-Anti-Fog-clear-lens.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel2306 (8. März 2014)

Bin auf der Suche nach:

1. Günstigste Latexschläuche - 26" für 2,35er Reifen
2. Sp 41 Schaltzughülle - Meterware
3. Nukeproof Electron


----------



## sp00n82 (8. März 2014)

War selbst auf der Suche, und das Nukeproof Electron hab ich nur bei Bike-Mailorder für 38€ gefunden, aber ob das schon ein Schnäppchen ist...


----------



## paulipan (11. März 2014)

Ein Kumpel sucht für seine Freundin ein MTB bis max. 600 Euro....
Wenn möglich ein Damenmodell - allerdings keine Pflicht! Wer hat was gesehen?


----------



## Asrael (11. März 2014)

hat jemand zufällig einen Gutschein/Promocode für RCZ?


----------



## AnAx (11. März 2014)

Asrael schrieb:


> hat jemand zufällig einen Gutschein/Promocode für RCZ?



RCZEM14 für 14% auf alles außer SHIMANO, SRAM, ROCKSHOX, MUESING, DT SWISS, RCZ, AXMAN IGNITE Frames...und natürlich Tiernahrung


----------



## steffpro (11. März 2014)

gutsch6 schrieb:


> Suche Shimano Saint Scheibenbremsset (inkl. Scheiben 200mm und Adapter usw....) unter €300.-
> Danke



Hier für 279,- €

http://www.bike-components.de/produ...e-BR-M820-Modell-2014.html?xtcr=7&xtmcl=saint

Viel Spass


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## decay (11. März 2014)

Günstiges Angebot für ne qualitativ gute Dämpferpumpe gesucht...


----------



## Asrael (11. März 2014)

AnAx schrieb:


> RCZEM14 für 14% auf alles außer SHIMANO, SRAM, ROCKSHOX, MUESING, DT SWISS, RCZ, AXMAN IGNITE Frames...und natürlich Tiernahrung


Danke! Eventuell noch einen mit ohne rockshox?


----------



## haekel72 (11. März 2014)

steffpro schrieb:


> Hier für 279,- €
> 
> http://www.bike-components.de/produ...e-BR-M820-Modell-2014.html?xtcr=7&xtmcl=saint
> 
> Viel Spass



Aha, ohne Scheiben und Adapter!? 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9001


----------



## borno (12. März 2014)

decay schrieb:


> Günstiges Angebot für ne qualitativ gute Dämpferpumpe gesucht...


Nimm eine der Pumpen aus dem Bikemarkt und bestell dir bei ebay ein vernünftiges Manometer und bau es ein. 
Habe ich auch gemacht, eine günstige Rose-Dämpferpumpe und dann ein hochwertigeres 10bar-Manometer mit einer Skalengenauigkeit von 1,0 oder 1,6 für 5€ von ebay.


----------



## sp00n82 (12. März 2014)

borno schrieb:


> Nimm eine der Pumpen aus dem Bikemarkt und bestell dir bei ebay ein vernünftiges Manometer und bau es ein.
> Habe ich auch gemacht, eine günstige Rose-Dämpferpumpe und dann ein hochwertigeres 10bar-Manometer mit einer Skalengenauigkeit von 1,0 oder 1,6 für 5€ von ebay.


Kannst du da Empfehlungen geben, welche Manometer hochwertiger sind? Sowas hatte ich nämlich auch vor, kenne mich da aber 0 aus. Immerhin weiß ich, dass ich auf das Gewinde achten muss.


----------



## borno (12. März 2014)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Kannst du da Empfehlungen geben, welche Manometer hochwertiger sind? Sowas hatte ich nämlich auch vor, kenne mich da aber 0 aus. Immerhin weiß ich, dass ich auf das Gewinde achten muss.


Wenn du weißt, dass du auf das Gewinde achten musst, dann sind schon mal mehr als 50% gerettet. 
Hier eine Erklärung zur Genauigkeitsklasse, auf die kommt es an -> LINK
Ich empfehle ein Manometer mit der Klasse 1 oder 1,6. 
Festo und Wika sind gute Marken.
Des weiteren solltest du den Messbereich deinen Anforderungen entsprechend wählen, also nicht zu groß.
Ich benutze meine Pumpe z.B. nur für Federgabeln, weswegen mir ein 10bar-Manometer ausreicht.
Da sich die Abweichung der Genauigkeitsklasse immer auf den Maximalwert bezieht, erhöht sich dadurch auch die Genauigkeit. 

EDIT: Das hier wäre z.B. was -> LINK


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (12. März 2014)

Ihr macht aber rum! Was interessiert euch die absolute Genauigkeit? Es reicht doch aus, wenn das gute Teil eine gute Wiederholbarkeit hat und die sollte ob der Bauart sicher gestellt sein.

Ob nun 9,5 oder 9,8 bar drin sind ist ja wohl Wurst, wenn man nur mal ein wenig mehr rein machen will und den Wert für das nächste mal aufschreiben/merken etc. will.

Oder stimmt ihr eure Dämpfer/Gabeln nach dem ab was aufgedruckt ist oder im Handbuch steht? Dann ist euch eh nicht zu helfen.


----------



## borno (12. März 2014)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Ihr macht aber rum! Was interessiert euch die absolute Genauigkeit? Es reicht doch aus, wenn das gute Teil eine gute Wiederholbarkeit hat und die sollte ob der Bauart sicher gestellt sein.


Die Genauigkeitsklasse ist m.M.n. ein Indiz für die Qualität eines Manometers und somit auch für seine Wiederholgenauigkeit. 

Das diese wichtiger ist als die absolute Genauigkeit ist klar, aber es gibt viele minderwertige Manometer, die eine schlechte Wiederholgenauigkeit haben. 

Im Endeffekt bleibt es jedem selbst überlassen, aber ich arbeite so lieber.


----------



## decay (12. März 2014)

Nun gut, für ne Dämpferpumpe fang ich jetzt nicht das Basteln und mehrfach bestellen an. Denke ich nehme die SKS Sam, aktuell für 20.99 bei fabial.de. Danke euch!


----------



## Asrael (12. März 2014)

Jemand ein gutes Angebot für ne Reverb in 30,9 in schwarz gesehen? Toll wären MMX rechts und Länge 420, aber beides kein Muss.
Günstigster lieferbarer Preis zurzeit 209€. Ich dachte so an den Rose Preis. Bei RCZ hab ich leider gepennt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sp00n82 (12. März 2014)

http://alutech-cycles.com/RockShox-Reverb-X-Loc-Sattelstuetze
Modelljahr würd ich nochmal nen Auge drauf werfen.


----------



## njoerd (12. März 2014)

Suche die Crank Brothers Mallet DH für günstiger als 89,99€ bei Bike24. Hat da jemand schonmal etwas gesehen? Besten Dank!


----------



## Asrael (12. März 2014)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> http://alutech-cycles.com/RockShox-Reverb-X-Loc-Sattelstuetze
> Modelljahr würd ich nochmal nen Auge drauf werfen.


Danke! Das geht zumindest preislich schon mal in die richtige Richtung. 2011 war die Baureihe oder? Ich werd mal anfragen ob es sich um die silberne oder wie beschrieben schwarze handelt.


----------



## steffpro (12. März 2014)

haekel72 schrieb:


> Aha, ohne Scheiben und Adapter!?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9001



"mit Adapter und Scheibe für unter 300 €" hatte ich für einen frühen Aprilscherz gehalten.

Habs einfach zu schnell gelesen. Gibt aber kaum Sets mit Scheiben und Adapter die auch nur in die Nähe von 300 € kommen.  Werden eigentlich Centerlock oder mit Schrauben gesucht?


----------



## haekel72 (13. März 2014)

Hi, wo gibts die Günstig zu kaufen?

Endura Stingray Glasses (Sportbrille), bei chainreaction für 46€


----------



## Ritchi (16. März 2014)

Hi, Ich suche einen Sattel fürs Tourenhardtail
Gewicht ist mir fast schnuppe nur bequem und <50€ teuer sollte er sein! Und bitte keine Rentnerpolster 
Danke!

mfg, Ritchi


----------



## Joerg_1969 (17. März 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

ich suche eine leichte 160mm Gabel mit einem 1 1/8"-Gabelschaft und ganz traditionell für ein 26"-Rad.

Danke und viele Grüße,
Jörg


----------



## Vince683 (17. März 2014)

Suche zum Transport und zur Lagerung von diversen Dosen & Flaschen mit Reinigungsmitteln, Fetten, Ölen sowie kleinen Werkzeugen aber auch unhandlichen Dingen wie Lenkerhalter (lang,dünn) oder Werkzeugablage für PT Montageständer.
Bei amazon bin ich auf folgende gestoßen, leider ein bisschen klein für diese Bedürfnisse:
http://www.amazon.de/Really-Useful-...?ie=UTF8&qid=1392025724&sr=8-1&keywords=kiste
welche verwendet ihr?


----------



## bobons (18. März 2014)

Joerg_1969 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich suche eine leichte 160mm Gabel mit einem 1 1/8"-Gabelschaft und ganz traditionell für ein 26"-Rad.
> 
> ...





MAX01 schrieb:


> *Rock Shox Pike RC Solo Air** 26" 499€*
> *http://www.bike-laedle.de/shop/de/Bikeparts/Federgabeln/Rock-Shox-Pike-RCT-3-Solo-Air-26*
> *
> EDIT: Sorry, die ist tapered!*
> ...



@Vince683: Die Kiste reicht doch für Lenker und Lenkerhalter bis 700 mm. Ist aber sehr teuer.
Für lange Sachen würde ich "Unterbett-Kisten" empfehlen, z.B. Samla-Boxen von Ikea: http://www.ikea.com/de/de/catalog/products/00130129/#/90102971
Die gibt es auch in einer 130 Liter-Version, da dürfte auch ein zusammengeklappter Montageständer knapp reinpassen.
Ich würde empfehlen, für Werkzeug, Verbrauchsmaterial und Komponenten verschiedene Kisten zu nehmen, ist viel stressfreier, besonders wenn man ein bestimmtes Werkzeug sucht, welches in so einer 40 cm hohen Kiste natürlich immer ganz unten ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joerg_1969 (18. März 2014)

@bobons : Die hatte ich auch gesehen. Die Pike mit einem 1 1/8"-Schaft wäre wohl das Optimum, gibt's aber leider nicht...


----------



## Felger (18. März 2014)

müssen es unbedint 160mm sein? dann eine gebrauchte/alte lyrik. leicht ist nur 32mm ala revelation/sektor oder talas/van mit 150mm in 1 1/8


----------



## Joerg_1969 (18. März 2014)

Felger schrieb:


> müssen es unbedint 160mm sein? dann eine gebrauchte/alte lyrik. leicht ist nur 32mm ala revelation/sektor oder talas/van mit 150mm in 1 1/8


 Naja, ich habe eine Lyrik 2-Step in 160, die überzeugt mich aber nicht wirklich. Einbauen dürfte ich auch eine 170er


----------



## Asrael (18. März 2014)

Die 2step war ja auch mist. Warum haust du nicht auf soloair und mico dh um?


----------



## austriacarp (18. März 2014)

Und warum ist die 2 step Mist?


----------



## ONE78 (18. März 2014)

wo gibts denn die xx1 kurbel, 170mm grad günstig?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rider1970 (18. März 2014)

Servus,
suche einen Luftdämpfer mit Agb in 216/215 ala Roco,Vector usw.
Hat da jemand was gesehen?

Danke schonmal!


----------



## Laphroaig10 (18. März 2014)

den Roco gibts für 275 bei cnc bike


----------



## Iond (19. März 2014)

Bin auf der Suche nach einer qualitativ hochwertigen (antibakteriell etc) Trinkblase ab 2 Liter.

Danke schonmal


----------



## Don Stefano (19. März 2014)

Laphroaig10 schrieb:


> den Roco gibts für 275 bei cnc bike


und für 249 bei alutech


----------



## fregger87 (19. März 2014)

Suche ein gutes Angebot für den Park Tool PCS 10 Montageständer. Der günstigste Preis war bei CRC. Hat der vlt noch jemand einen Coupon? Wegen 10€ würde ich auch bei Bike Discount bestelle . danke im Vorraus.

Gruß Chris

Edit: Erledigt, wurde nun ein Feedback ;-)


----------



## rider1970 (19. März 2014)

Don Stefano schrieb:


> und für 249 bei alutech



Danke, das habe ich auch gesehen,denke da werdich zuschlagen...


----------



## Schwobenflyer (26. März 2014)

Suche SQ lab 611 in 13cm breite. (muss nicht der Aktive sein)


----------



## SaschaDN (26. März 2014)

Flyer7576 schrieb:


> Suche SQ lab 611 in 13cm breite. (muss nicht der Aktive sein)



Guten Morgen, 

den Sattel gibt es hier in der Breite, falls dir die Farbe egal sein sollte. 
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p32676_611-Team-Race-Sattel---Auslaufmodell.html


----------



## bobons (26. März 2014)

Flyer7576 schrieb:


> Suche SQ lab 611 in 13cm breite. (muss nicht der Aktive sein)



Ich kann Dir noch je einen neuen unbenutzten in 13 oder 14 cm Breite für 48 Euro inkl. Versand (nach D) anbieten. Mal gekauft, aber nie gebraucht. Sind auch die Weiss-Roten, wie beon von SaschaDN verlinkt.


----------



## ONE78 (26. März 2014)

ONE78 schrieb:


> wo gibts denn die xx1 kurbel, 170mm grad günstig?



so nochmal gefragt. also 170er länge, gxp, und 168mm q-faktor suche ich genau. am liebsten ohne kettenblatt und spider.

für 195€ gibs die bei bike24
aber geht das nicht günstiger?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bobons (26. März 2014)

ONE78 schrieb:


> so nochmal gefragt. also 170er länge, gxp, und 168mm q-faktor suche ich genau. am liebsten ohne kettenblatt und spider.
> 
> für 195€ gibs die bei bike24
> aber geht das nicht günstiger?!



http://www.probikeshop.net/sram-kurbel-xx1-q-168-gxp/90984.html


----------



## bobons (27. März 2014)

Da hier immer wieder gefragt wird: 
Aktueller Chainreactioncycles-Code: CLEAR10
Ist leider nicht ersichtlich, ob der Code nur für den Frühlings-Schlussverkauf gilt. Einfach ausprobieren.


----------



## ONE78 (27. März 2014)

bobons schrieb:


> http://www.probikeshop.net/sram-kurbel-xx1-q-168-gxp/90984.html



wollte ich grad bestellen, aber kostet ja nen 10er versand und bei bike 24 nix....also gleicher preis 195€


----------



## freetourer (27. März 2014)

Binmomentan auf der Suche nach einem Schnäppchen für eine 29er Gabel.

Anforderungen: 

130 oder 140 mm Federweg,
Steckachse (15mm oder 20mm wäre egal)
anständige Dämpfung
ohne Lenkerfernbedienung (also Druckstufenverstellung oben auf der Krone der Standrohreinheit)

Schön wäre natürlich eine Revelation mit RC3 Dämpfung, Sektor Gold, Manitou Tower Pro oder die neue Suntour Epicon TR für unter 300.- Euro.

Hat da jemand eine Idee?


----------



## jts-nemo (3. April 2014)

Hallo! Hat jemand einen Gutschein oder so etwas für CRC? Die Codes BIKE10/CLEAR10 gehen leider nicht bei meiner Bestellung


----------



## rebirth (3. April 2014)

Einen CRC gutschein suche ich auch.


----------



## freetourer (3. April 2014)

Versuche momentan 2 MTB Neueinsteiger mit günstigen Bikes (Studenten mit schmalem Budget) zu unterstützen.

Hat jemand eine Idee für einen günstigen Hardtail - Rahmen (oder auch Schnäppchen Fully - Rahmen) in kleiner Rahmengröße (15 bis 16 Zoll) ?

Außerdem eine günstige Federgabel dazu passend.

Außerdem wäre eine komplette Deore Gruppe zu einem guten Kurs schön.

Danke vorab für die Hilfe


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (3. April 2014)

Hat jemand eine günstige Quelle für einen Answer ProTaper Carbon 780 in 12,7mm Rise?

http://m.bike-mailorder.de/item/3339383231


----------



## jammerlappen (3. April 2014)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Hat jemand eine günstige Quelle für einen Answer ProTaper Carbon 780 in 12,7mm Rise?


so ähnlich für 119,-€:
Answer-Pro-Taper-Carbon-780AM-schwarz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (4. April 2014)

?


----------



## jammerlappen (4. April 2014)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> ?


 
link

http://alutech-cycles.com/Answer-Pro-Taper-Carbon-780AM-schwarz

Da hat wohl einer den link editiert. Nach dem Erstellen ging es noch...


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (4. April 2014)

Danke. Mal hinmailen was da anders ist als am DH bzw. wie viel leichter, unnötigerweise.


----------



## Billybob (4. April 2014)

Mahlzeit, ich suche nen Rahmen:
Ragley blue pig 18" unter 300€
Gerne auch gebraucht...


----------



## Jierdan (7. April 2014)

Suche Reverse Escape Pedale in Schwarz, weiß oder rot für <79€


----------



## Bench (7. April 2014)

Suche einen Hardtail-Alu-Rahmen mit 16-18" (für 1,70m mit 80cm SL) für 100-120mm Federgabel mit Touren-Geo (also nicht Race-lastig) für unter 100€. Farbe am liebsten schwarz matt

edit: Natürlich 26" Laufräder 

edit2: Wenn es unter 100€ nichts gibt, geht auch unter 150€

*letztes Edit: Hat sich erledigt, ist ein gebrauchter geworden.*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bobons (8. April 2014)

Kein Alu und etwas teurer, dafür für die Ewigkeit und ab Ende April in Deiner Wunschfarbe: http://www.on-one.co.uk/i/q/FROOVDO126/on-one-inbred-26er-vertical-dropout die 600-700 g Mehrgewicht gegenüber einem Alu-Hardtail der 150 Euro-Klasse erkaufst Du mit einem hohen Komfortgewinn.
Sonst schau mal bei CNC-Bike.de, deren Hausmarke gibt es auch sehr günstig und sind glaube ich auch bis 120 mm freigegeben.


----------



## rebirth (8. April 2014)

Offtopic: 

Für die ewigkeit? Mein 45650B is wenige monate alt und rostet schon übel. Die "schönste" stelle ist die verbindung von den kettenstreben zum tretlagerbereich.. das kann ich nur von außen behandeln :/


----------



## bobons (8. April 2014)

Sag doch nicht sowas, sonst muss ich schnell noch Fluid-Film oder zumindest Leinöl holen für meinen 45650B!
Rost ist zwar unschön, sollte aber nicht zum dauerhaften Ausfall führen. Ich weiss, auch da gibt es Gegenbeispiele im Forum. Wenn ich aber alte Stahlrahmen anschaue, dann scheinen die wirklich für die Ewigkeit gebaut: mein Starr-MTB von 1995, welches früher über Trails gejagt wurde und nun als Stadtrad dient, hat zwar auch Rost, aber keine Risse oder Schwachstellen deswegen.


----------



## Billybob (8. April 2014)

@rebirth haste mal ein foto? meinetwegen auch in nem anderen fred...


----------



## jammerlappen (8. April 2014)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Danke. Mal hinmailen was da anders ist als am DH bzw. wie viel leichter, unnötigerweise.


Und?


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (8. April 2014)

Ich hab ihn mal bestellt. Keine eindeutige Aussage. Er wiegt das gleiche wie der 780DH und ihn gab es als 720AM schon vor dem 780DH. Von daher kann es gut sein, das der 780AM == 780DH ist.


----------



## ~joe~ (9. April 2014)

Servus
gibt es grad nen aktuell Gutschein Code für bike-components?
lg


----------



## Poacher (9. April 2014)

Suche ein Hinterrad für mein Hardtail. Schnellspanner, 26", 6-Loch Aufnahme. Da ich das Bike nur für Asphalt und Feldwege benutze muss es nichts allzu tolles sein ~50 - 80€.


----------



## beat_junkie (10. April 2014)

Jemand die shimano zee bremse als komplett set günstig gesehn?


----------



## nollak (10. April 2014)

Suche Evoc Travel Bag. Günstigster Preis im Bikemarkt 279€


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spacer999 (14. April 2014)

Würde ein günstiges KomplettSet der Shimano Saint suchen!


----------



## MTB-1988 (18. April 2014)

Suche 'ne 2fach KeFü (All Mountain/Enduro)

E*thirteen TRS Dual
oder
E*Thirteen TRS+ Dual

ISCG 05
Kettenblätter 24/38

möglichst günstig. Die TRS Dual NEU habe ich für 71,80 € inkl. Versand. Jemand irgendwo günstiger gesehen?


----------



## MTB-1988 (18. April 2014)

sry DOPPELPOST


----------



## Nothing85 (20. April 2014)

Hallo, 
ich sucher zur Zeit Shimano Bremsscheiben entweder xt wenn sie super günstig sind oder halt die normalen slx ohne Spider mit 203mm Durchmesser. Die ostergutscheine bringen mir so weit nix, da es meist einen Mindestbestellwert gibt.


----------



## kRoNiC (20. April 2014)

Die RT66L kosten neu 16€ ... Was willst du denn da noch sparen?


----------



## Nothing85 (20. April 2014)

Hast du mal bitte ein Link?
Danke im Voraus. 


Gesendet von einem iPhone mit Tapatalk.


----------



## mikefize (20. April 2014)

Hier beispielsweise für 17€

http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/shimano-bremsscheibe-slx-sm-rt66l-203mm-6-loch-43875/wg_id-283

Günstiger bekommt man 203er Scheiben nur schwelrich...


----------



## bobons (20. April 2014)

Ist doch nicht sooo schwer:http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/s...e/aid:591919?gclid=CJGn3OuO770CFWkJwwods14ABQ


----------



## Catsoft (20. April 2014)

Moin!

Hat jemand schon die Ostereier bei R2-Bike gefunden? Ich hab eins mit dem Code 44.

Robert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## haekel72 (20. April 2014)

bobons schrieb:


> Ist doch nicht sooo schwer:http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/s...e/aid:591919?gclid=CJGn3OuO770CFWkJwwods14ABQ


Ja in 12 Wochen lieferbar


----------



## bobons (21. April 2014)

haekel72 schrieb:


> Ja in 12 Wochen lieferbar


----------



## haekel72 (21. April 2014)

bobons schrieb:


>


Okay passt bei der 203mm^^


----------



## Teuflor (27. April 2014)

Servus zusammen. 
Ich suche den DT Swiss M1900 Spline für 26". Find den  leider nirgends lieferbar zu einem marktüblichen Preis. 
Einfügst bei crc durch Gutscheine komm ich auf 240€ 

Hat mir da er nen Tipp? 

Danke 

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## Eisdielenbiker2 (27. April 2014)

http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/37780{1}24384?xtor=AL-8-[1]-[Froogle]


----------



## Teuflor (27. April 2014)

Eisdielenbiker2 schrieb:


> http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/37780{1}24384?xtor=AL-8-[1]-[Froogle]


Lieferbar Mitte Juni...  Hab schon angefragt. 

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FREI-TAG (27. April 2014)

http://www.idealo.de/preisvergleich/OffersOfProduct/2732801_-m-1900-26-dt-swiss.html

Sry sehe grade das is kein spline


----------



## seven21 (28. April 2014)

Tach allerseits,

suche nen Montageständer von Parktool, entweder den PCS-10 unter 140,00 oder den PCS-9 unter 100,00

Danke


----------



## tanteandi (1. Mai 2014)

....wo gab`s nochmal den X-King für 9 Euro im Angebot!


(War die billige Gummim. und 2,4")

Danke a.w.


----------



## mw.dd (6. Mai 2014)

Suche einen Kona Taro Rahmen in M. Farbe egal, gern auch gebraucht.


----------



## steffpro (6. Mai 2014)

Servus,
gibt es den 26 x 2.4 *Maxxis Highroller II 3C MaxxTerra* irgendwo günstiger als für 44,95 € ???


----------



## Asrael (6. Mai 2014)

@steffpro bei Hibike


----------



## bobons (7. Mai 2014)

@steffpro: Ist das ein guter Ersatz für einen Advantage 2.4 in 60a mit 120 tpi-Karkasse? Am VR.


----------



## steffpro (7. Mai 2014)

Hi Babons, ich hab mich mit dem Advantage nicht befasst. Soll aber eher einer für XC und Allmountain sein. Der Highroller ist auf jeden Fall schwerer und mehr für Enduro und Freeride gedacht. Der Rollwiderstand dürfte schon deutlich höher sein als beim Advantage. 
Für welchen Einsatzbereich suchst du denn einen Reifen?


----------



## snoopyx (7. Mai 2014)

Hi Leutz, gibt es irgendwo einen Fahrradtacho a la Sigma BC 16.12 als Schnapper? Laut Geizhals am guenstigstens bei Amazon fuer 23 Euro inkl. kostenlosem Versand.


----------



## bobons (7. Mai 2014)

steffpro schrieb:


> Hi Babons, ich hab mich mit dem Advantage nicht befasst. Soll aber eher einer für XC und Allmountain sein. Der Highroller ist auf jeden Fall schwerer und mehr für Enduro und Freeride gedacht. Der Rollwiderstand dürfte schon deutlich höher sein als beim Advantage.
> Für welchen Einsatzbereich suchst du denn einen Reifen?



Ich nenne es mal "aggressive XC". Der Advantage macht eigentlich alles sehr gut, aber 3 Jahre lang denselben Reifen pannenfrei fahren wird irgendwann "langweilig". Vielleicht sollte ich mir mal einen Rocket Ron oder so kaufen, da gibt es dann wieder Diskussionsstoff. 
Ich schaue mal in den englischsprachigen Foren, da scheint es mehr direkte Vergleiche zwischen Maxxis-Reifen zu geben.
Übrigens, der Highroller ist in der der Enduro-Variante (3C, Maxx Terra, EXO) kaum schwerer als der Advantage (F120, MaxxPro, EXO): 870 zu 850 g. Und beide verfügen über eine "1,5-Ply"-Karkasse.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (7. Mai 2014)

Weils eh schon offtopic ist: ich hab mir sagen lassen der highroller (2?) Rollt wie ein sack nüsse.. stimmt das?


----------



## Jierdan (7. Mai 2014)

rebirth schrieb:


> Weils eh schon offtopic ist: ich hab mir sagen lassen der highroller (2?) Rollt wie ein sack nüsse.. stimmt das?



Je nachdem mit was du vergleichst - ja. nach 1500hm in den Alpen mit HR 2.5 VR +HR hatte ich gefühlt keine Oberschenkel mehr. Um einen allround-Tourenreifen der schwerer läuft zu finden, sucht man ne Weile, mir fällt grade nicht wirklich was ein. Nevegal geht noch in die Richtung, finde den aber noch um die ein oder andere Nuss weniger Kräftezehrend.


----------



## indian66 (7. Mai 2014)

Der Advantage rollt schon Welten besser als der Highroller,  und ist meiner Meinung nach viell sogar im nassen leicht im Vorteil
Wie n Sack Nüsse rollt der Minion… gript dafür aber auch sensationell


----------



## Jierdan (7. Mai 2014)

indian66 schrieb:


> [...]
> Wie n Sack Nüsse rollt der Minion… gript dafür aber auch sensationell



Findest du? Die 1ply-2.3-Faltvariante fand ich jetzt leichtläufiger und weniger griffig (vor allem wenn es nicht ganz trocken ist) als den HR.


----------



## b-i-t (11. Mai 2014)

Ich suche eine günstige, aber brauchbare, GXP-kompatible, 3x10 kompatible Kurbel - also Truvativ X.0 GXP oder Alternative.
Hat die zufällig jemand günstig gesehen?


----------



## wooky123 (18. Mai 2014)

1.)
*Produkt: Schwalbe Hans Dampf EVO Trailstar 2,6x2,35

Shoplink: *http://www.bike-components.de/produ...Evolution-SnakeSkin-TrailStar-Faltreifen.html

*Preis: 32,95

2.)
Produkt: **Shimano Deore Schaltwerk RD-M615 GS Shadow+ schwarz**

Shoplink: *http://www.actionsports.de/de/Kompo...ltwerk-RD-M615-GS-Shadow-schwarz?sPartner=101

*Preis: 38,90*

* Kennt jemand eine guenstigere Bezugsquelle?*


----------



## Franz Jakob Tim (19. Mai 2014)

Huhu, gibt's irgendwo ein Angebot für einen Garmin Etrex 30?


----------



## Jierdan (20. Mai 2014)

Suche ein gedämpftes Schaltwerk (9fach) mit kurzem Käfig <85€.


----------



## Darkwing Duck (20. Mai 2014)

Gibt es ohne Basteln (Kettenglück oder Shimano-Sram-Mix) überhaupt gedämpfte Neunfachschaltwerke?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jierdan (20. Mai 2014)

hmmm, das würde erklären, wieso ich nichts finde...


----------



## Felger (20. Mai 2014)

9fach SRAM Schifter funktionieren akzeptabel bis gut mit 10fach shimano schaltwerken. kurz wäre dann für dich das Zee, mittel entspricht dem kurzen XT oder SLX


----------



## Nothing85 (21. Mai 2014)

Bin ich auch so gefahren.
9fach x9 Trigger mit 10fach Zee Schaltwerk auf 9fach Sram Kassette. 
Hat super funktioniert und sauber geschaltet. 


Gesendet von einem iPhone mit Tapatalk.


----------



## indian66 (21. Mai 2014)

fahre 9fach x0 mit kurzem XT shadow plus 10fach. 
Top Funktion


----------



## rebirth (21. Mai 2014)

Da kannst du dann nur 9 gänge fahren, oder gibts da nen "trick"?


----------



## Asrael (21. Mai 2014)

Darum geht's doch oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BejayMTB (21. Mai 2014)

Falls irgendwo jemand über einen günstigen Monarch RC3 in weiß mit 190x51 stolpert, wäre ich dieser Info nicht abgeneigt.... 
Merci


----------



## sp00n82 (21. Mai 2014)

rebirth schrieb:


> Da kannst du dann nur 9 gänge fahren, oder gibts da nen "trick"?


10fach fahren zu wollen mit ner 9fach Kassette wäre dann ja auch etwas zuviel des guten.


----------



## rebirth (21. Mai 2014)

Okaay.. hab den zusammenhang nicht gelesen


----------



## osbow (21. Mai 2014)

Weiß jemand ob´s den CaneCreek Double Barrel Air CS unter 549 € gibt?


----------



## jts-nemo (22. Mai 2014)

oder die pike 150mm unter 600?


----------



## Innsbruuucker (23. Mai 2014)

Franz Jakob Tim schrieb:


> Huhu, gibt's irgendwo ein Angebot für einen Garmin Etrex 30?


http://www.sportokay.com/at/garmin-etrex-30-gps-navigationsgeraet.html 198,99€ inkl. Versand


----------



## bobons (24. Mai 2014)

jts-nemo schrieb:


> oder die pike 150mm unter 600?



http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kauf...y_country=48&gclid=CKu1yLHxw74CFUTlwgodymgAPQ


----------



## jts-nemo (24. Mai 2014)

Vielen Dank, der Herr!


----------



## Jierdan (30. Mai 2014)

Suche Austreiber für Steuersatzschalen, 1.5"
. Marke ist mir wurscht, hauptsache günstiger als hier (<<40€). Warum sind die nur für 1.5" so viel teurere als für 1" oder 1 1/8"? *grml*


----------



## Teuflor (30. Mai 2014)

http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/mighty-steuersatzwerkzeug-lagerschalen-austreiber-29921

hab mit dem auch schon 1.5" Steuersätze ausgetrieben!
Benutzt du halt "nur" 2 der 4 metall dinger unten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jierdan (30. Mai 2014)

Sowas hab ich von Cyclus Tools, und war damit TEILWEISE schon erfolgreich (Sixpack Kingpin). Allerdings bin ich schon auf Steuersätze gestoßen (Acros AX03) die SO hart verpresst waren, dass die Auflageflächen die Wucht des Schlags nicht ordentlich weiterleiten konnten.

Ich kann nicht ausschließen, dass ich nicht genug Wucht entwickelt habe mit meinem Hammer (obwohl ich nicht gerade ein halbes Hemd bin^^), aber bevor ich alles zerkratze würde ich es doch mal mit dem richtigen Werkzeug versuchen ; )


----------



## Enginejunk (30. Mai 2014)

ich habs mit nem abzieher gemacht. (als DDR kind lässt man sich was einfallen oder bekommt es vom paps gezeigt)

mit einem Innenabzieher und einer passenden scheibe wo sich der abzieher an der unteren lagerschale abstützt. hat super geklappt am Kona rahmen. (1.5") einpressen der neuen lagerschalen (auf eigene gefahr, man sollte den vorbau lose mache, krallenmutter anziehen und VR bremse anziehen und vor un zurückwippen und die aheadschraube anziehen. bis kein spiel mehr ist. das fühlt man am besten an der oberen lagerschale wenn man die VR bremse betätigt und fühlt...


----------



## Jierdan (30. Mai 2014)

Ich hoffe ich habe dich jetzt richtig verstanden, wenn nicht korrigiere mich bitte. Einpressen ist nicht das Problem, das hat bei mir bisher noch immer geklappt. Mein Problem ist, dass ich die alten Schalen nicht raus kriege, speziell unten. Da ist mir nicht klar, wo ich abstützen soll


----------



## Enginejunk (30. Mai 2014)

auspressen, den rahmen in den radständer und mitm langen stück rundeisen oder rohr kreisförmig(!!!) austreiben. einsetzen mitner gewindesstange, karosseriescheiben und de mutter anziehen.


----------



## Goldsprint (31. Mai 2014)

Ich suche eine Sram XX1 Gruppe ohne Kettenblatt. Günstigster Preis bis jetzt bei bike-discount.de für 799,00 Euro.


----------



## Gumble (2. Juni 2014)

--falscher Thread--


----------



## Ghost1991 (2. Juni 2014)

Ich suche ein paar preiswerte 26" Reifen zum Singletrail heizen im Pfälzerwald.
Ich denke, dass ich maximal 2,2" fahren kann, da es sonst hinten zu eng wird.

Im Moment gefallen mir die Mountain King II für 16,90€.
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/Bike-Parts/Tires-Tubes/Mountain-King-II-2-2-MTB-Tire.html

Ist die Wahl ok oder könnt ihr etwas besseres empfehlen?


----------



## sp00n82 (2. Juni 2014)

Die für 16,90 sind dann aber die Billigmischung aus Fernost ohne Black Chili Compound.


----------



## Ghost1991 (2. Juni 2014)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Die für 16,90 sind dann aber die Billigmischung aus Fernost ohne Black Chili Compound.


Ok, wusste ich nicht.
Die Variante mit Black Chilli kostet etwa 35€. Lohnt sich der Aufpreis wirklich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (2. Juni 2014)

Klar.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumble (2. Juni 2014)

Suche ein Paar Ortlieb Back-Roller Taschen.


----------



## sp00n82 (3. Juni 2014)

Ghost1991 schrieb:


> Ok, wusste ich nicht.
> Die Variante mit Black Chilli kostet etwa 35€. Lohnt sich der Aufpreis wirklich?


Nach 3 Monaten war der X-King mit Billigmischung an meinem Hinterrad fast ein Slick (ca. noch 2mm Profil in der Mitte). Gut dass das nur die Standardbereifung war, und ich nicht noch Geld dafür rausgeworfen hatte.


----------



## Xah88 (3. Juni 2014)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Nach 3 Monaten war der X-King mit Billigmischung an meinem Hinterrad fast ein Slick (ca. noch 2mm Profil in der Mitte). Gut dass das nur die Standardbereifung war, und ich nicht noch Geld dafür rausgeworfen hatte.



Ja gut, bei Black Chili schaffste es auch in 1 Woche ihn am HR zu einem Slick zu fahren. Darum geht es bei der Frage des Gummiunterschiedes weniger...


----------



## sp00n82 (3. Juni 2014)

Xah88 schrieb:


> Ja gut, bei Black Chili schaffste es auch in 1 Woche ihn am HR zu einem Slick zu fahren. Darum geht es bei der Frage des Gummiunterschiedes weniger...


BCC ist haltbarer bei gleichzeitig besserem Grip.
Aber du kannst natürlich nicht "3 Monate normales AM fahren" mit "1 Woche im Bikepark auf dem Hinterreifen um die Kurven sliden" vergleichen, das sollte klar sein.


----------



## factz666 (5. Juni 2014)

Suche: ESI Chunky Griffe in Farbe PINK & lieferbar, natürlich so günstig wie möglich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## markus-maximus (6. Juni 2014)

Goldsprint schrieb:


> Ich suche eine Sram XX1 Gruppe ohne Kettenblatt. Günstigster Preis bis jetzt bei bike-discount.de für 799,00 Euro.



Einzelkauf ist billiger...

habe alles über amazon bestellt..war ohne Kurbel <600€


----------



## Goldsprint (6. Juni 2014)

Amazon.de? War das dein Post im Schnäppchen-Jäger-Thread?

Gesendet von meinem LT22i mit Tapatalk


----------



## markus-maximus (6. Juni 2014)

Goldsprint schrieb:


> Amazon.de? War das dein Post im Schnäppchen-Jäger-Thread?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem LT22i mit Tapatalk



Nope, hatte nichts gepostet, aber ja amazon.de - hatte eine Weile mit den üblichen Versender verglichen und unter dem Strich war es bei Amazon.de am Günstigsten und der Versand war schnell..einzig die Kette kostet dort mehr.


----------



## Bikesen (10. Juni 2014)

Suche: 26" oder 29" Hardtail (2012er, 2013er oder 2014er) Cube, Radon, Canyon bis maximal 750€ mit RockShox Reba oder Fox Federgabel. Rahmengröße sollte etwa 18 oder 19" betragen. Hat jemand einen Tipp für mich? Habe schon viel gesucht, leider sind die Vorjahresmodelle fast alle ausverkauft.


----------



## Laphroaig10 (11. Juni 2014)

28" LRS fürs Crossbike mit Deore Naben und A119 Felgen (oder vergleichbar, für V-Brake) irgendwo günstiger als 84€ bei Poison?


----------



## rebirth (18. Juni 2014)

Bin auf der Suche nach einer (möglichst) Schwarzen Race Face Atlas AM oder Turbine Kurbel mit 68/73 Gehäusebreite und 175er Armen. 
Am liebsten ohne Kettenblätter.
Günstigster gefundener Preis für die Atlas ist bei Wiggle mit ~243€


----------



## bobons (19. Juni 2014)

rebirth schrieb:


> Bin auf der Suche nach einer (möglichst) Schwarzen Race Face Atlas AM oder Turbine Kurbel mit 68/73 Gehäusebreite und 175er Armen.
> Am liebsten ohne Kettenblätter.
> Günstigster gefundener Preis für die Atlas ist bei Wiggle mit ~243€



Morgen, bei RCZ gibt es bis morgen, 20.6. um 12 Uhr mittags folgende Aktion:



> SOLDES: -25% SUR PEDALIERS RACEFACE 2014
> ***Stock limité
> **Paiement par carte bancaire uniquement / PAYPAL*
> 
> ...


Die Atlas in Blau gibt es damit für 177,74 Euro, die Turbine in Schwarz inkl. KB und Bash für 157,49 Euro.
Du kannst natürlich auch auf deutsch bestellen.


----------



## rebirth (19. Juni 2014)

Thx!!


----------



## decay (19. Juni 2014)

Rabattgott! Thx, Next SL für 388€!!!


----------



## TomatoAc (22. Juni 2014)

Bin auf der Suche nach Shimano Zee Bremsen. V+H inkl. 6-Loch Scheiben

Kennt einer was günstigeres als die 220€ bei Bike-Components?

http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p36241_ZEE-Disc-6-Loch-v-h-Set-Scheibenbremse-BR-M640-Modell-2014.html?xtcr=11&xtmcl=shimano zee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwobenflyer (23. Juni 2014)

Suche Cannondale CFR Baggy Short 2014 in Größe L und lieferbar


----------



## CrEeK99 (23. Juni 2014)

Hallo!

Suche eine Reverb Stealth 31,6mm links, 2014er Modell unter 259€!


----------



## rebirth (23. Juni 2014)

is grad ein schnapper im BM.


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (24. Juni 2014)

Hallo,
ich suche einen Thule Outride Fahrrad-Dachträger neu günstiger als 98 Euro (Amazon):
http://www.amazon.de/Thule-TH5610-OutRide-561-Dachfahrradträger/dp/B001CODPT6

Grüße
Kalle


----------



## CrEeK99 (24. Juni 2014)

Suche immernoch RS Reverb Stealth, 380mm, 125mm Verstellbereich, Hebel links.
Die Bikemarkt Angebote passen nicht...


----------



## RockHopper2809 (27. Juni 2014)

Gibts momentan eine günstige Möglichkeit an Tubeless-Teile zu kommen, sprich Ventile/Tape/Dichtmilch (NoTubes bzw Schwalbe Blue Doc)? Die einschlägigen Shops hab ich wohl soweit durch, aber ggfs. ist mir ja ein gutes Angebot mit einem Rabatt-Coupon oder ähnliches entgangen


----------



## Asrael (27. Juni 2014)

Tape und ventile gibts bei superstar components.
eventuell auch mal nach einem hope tubeless kit schaun


----------



## bobons (28. Juni 2014)

RockHopper2809 schrieb:


> Gibts momentan eine günstige Möglichkeit an Tubeless-Teile zu kommen, sprich Ventile/Tape/Dichtmilch (NoTubes bzw Schwalbe Blue Doc)? Die einschlägigen Shops hab ich wohl soweit durch, aber ggfs. ist mir ja ein gutes Angebot mit einem Rabatt-Coupon oder ähnliches entgangen



Tape: http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...less,-19mm,-66-meter-rolle/211246239-217-3204
oder tesa 4224 doppelt verlegt. Leider beides in Shops schwer zu bekommen, da es eher Industriebedarf ist. Bei GWK kannst Du Dein Glück versuchen, meine Anfragen wurden ignoriert, da wollte ich dann lieber kein Geld per Vorkasse überweisen.
Ventile+Dichmilch: http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/332804-stans-notubes-tubeless-set


----------



## Teuflor (28. Juni 2014)

http://m.bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/arti...89-notubes-yellow-tape-tubeless-19mm-66-meter

Gibts auch im bikemarkt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bobons (28. Juni 2014)

Jetzt schon!


----------



## To-bi-bo (28. Juni 2014)

Suche den günstigsten Preis für die aktuelle Rock Shox Reverb (ohne Stealth), 125mm 31,6mm und Hebel links.
Gefunden habe ich: http://www.zweirad-stadler.com/shop/rockshox/rockshox-vario-sattelstuetze-reverb.html,a28407


----------



## mirk (28. Juni 2014)

To-bi-bo schrieb:


> Suche den günstigsten Preis für die aktuelle Rock Shox Reverb (ohne Stealth), 125mm 31,6mm und Hebel links.
> Gefunden habe ich: http://www.zweirad-stadler.com/shop/rockshox/rockshox-vario-sattelstuetze-reverb.html,a28407



falls Du aus dem Raum Nürnberg bist, kann ich dir beim Stadler auf reduzierte Ware nochmal 5% besorgen, wären nochmal 10€ weniger.


----------



## To-bi-bo (28. Juni 2014)

Magdeburg, also leider nein.


----------



## bobons (29. Juni 2014)

To-bi-bo schrieb:


> Suche den günstigsten Preis für die aktuelle Rock Shox Reverb (ohne Stealth), 125mm 31,6mm und Hebel links.
> Gefunden habe ich: http://www.zweirad-stadler.com/shop/rockshox/rockshox-vario-sattelstuetze-reverb.html,a28407



Falls Du zufälig schon einen Shim für 30,9er -Stützen hast: http://www.rczbikeshop.de/de/rocksh...mm-mmx-left-remote-black-00-6818-005-019.html


----------



## RockHopper2809 (30. Juni 2014)

bobons schrieb:


> Tape: http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...less,-19mm,-66-meter-rolle/211246239-217-3204
> oder tesa 4224 doppelt verlegt. Leider beides in Shops schwer zu bekommen, da es eher Industriebedarf ist. Bei GWK kannst Du Dein Glück versuchen, meine Anfragen wurden ignoriert, da wollte ich dann lieber kein Geld per Vorkasse überweisen.
> Ventile+Dichmilch: http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/332804-stans-notubes-tubeless-set


Hm.. sind 19mm für 'ne Crest ausreichend? Hatte eigentlich an 21mm gedacht, aber das gibts wohl nur als "echtes" YellowTape für viel Geld...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bobons (30. Juni 2014)

RockHopper2809 schrieb:


> Hm.. sind 19mm für 'ne Crest ausreichend? Hatte eigentlich an 21mm gedacht, aber das gibts wohl nur als "echtes" YellowTape für viel Geld...



Einfach doppelt verlegen und in der Mitte überlappen lassen. Für die Crest würde ich 22-23 mm nehmen, wenn es das gäbe. Aber das Tesa ist echt super!


----------



## Fekl (6. Juli 2014)

Ich Suche ein Schnäppchen für eine 180mm FR Forke ala Marzocchi 66 CR/RC3 oder Totem RC2 DH mit Stahlfeder. Die scheinen mittlwerweile fast alle gekauft worden zu sein.


----------



## Styer (6. Juli 2014)

Suche eine Rockshox reverb 380mm mit 34,9 und Schalter links (sollte aktuelles Mj. sein). Günstigstes Angebot hibike mit 219€. Danke !


----------



## Baitman (7. Juli 2014)

Suche Reba oder SID mit PopLoc 29er 100mm tapered, mit Steckachse. (Bevorzugt schwarz)

Günstigster Preis bisher für die Reba mit Fernbedienung EUR 369, für die SID (RLT o. Poploc) EUR 439,95

Gehts noch günstiger???


----------



## shurikn (8. Juli 2014)

Kalle Blomquist schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich suche einen Thule Outride Fahrrad-Dachträger neu günstiger als 98 Euro (Amazon):
> http://www.amazon.de/Thule-TH5610-OutRide-561-Dachfahrradträger/dp/B001CODPT6
> 
> ...



suche auch schon länger, bei Rose mit 10€ Newslettergutschein kostet er 89€.


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (8. Juli 2014)

shurikn schrieb:


> suche auch schon länger, bei Rose mit 10€ Newslettergutschein kostet er 89€.


Da habe ich ihn letzten Endes auch gekauft - gestern aber wieder zurück geschickt: der 15mm Adapter passt problemlos bei einer aktuellen Pike und Sektor. Der 20mm Adapter passt aber weder bei einer alten Pike noch bei einer Boxxer. Somit für mich unbrauchbar.


----------



## tackleberry (8. Juli 2014)

Suche ein Bike mit ähnlicher Ausstattung wie das Copperhead 3 oder besser bis 1000 Euro und am besten in der Nähe von Wien. Onlineversand geht aber auch.


----------



## Ghoste (9. Juli 2014)

Deuter Trans Alpine Pro 28 gesucht, als Schnäppchen, Gutscheinaktion oder sonst irgendwie zum guten Preis


----------



## single-malts (10. Juli 2014)

Hi, bin auf der Suche nach einen Avid XX Worldcup Bremse (nur rechte Seite). Hat da einer einen TiP?
Danke!


----------



## haekel72 (10. Juli 2014)

HI, wo bekommt man den SQlab 611 Race TiTube  2015 günstig?

Danke Marko


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silberrücken (12. Juli 2014)

Neuer Rahmen / Neue Stütze

Thomson 27. 2 black mit setback hat wer bitte wo günstig (gebraucht bei gutem Zustand sehr gerne) cash oder Tausch gegen gleiche in 31. 6 oder silbern, jedoch gerade.

Danke schön.


----------



## ONE78 (15. Juli 2014)

Silberrücken schrieb:


> Neuer Rahmen / Neue Stütze
> 
> Thomson 27. 2 black mit setback hat wer bitte wo günstig (gebraucht bei gutem Zustand sehr gerne) cash oder Tausch gegen gleiche in 31. 6 oder silbern, jedoch gerade.
> 
> Danke schön.



http://ebike-center-metzingen.de/advanced_search_result.php?keywords=thomson+elite&x=11&y=7


----------



## decay (16. Juli 2014)

Wegen kaputter Nabe/Freilaufkörper hinten würde ich ein Laufrad in 26" suchen, vorzugsweise Hope/Tune Nabe mit ZTR Flow EX oder Ryde Trace EN. Jemand einen Tipp wo man das schnell und möglichst günstig erledigen kann?


----------



## knackundback (16. Juli 2014)

Nabend zusammen, suche nen Angebot der GOPRO Hero3+ Black Edition, jemand nen günstigeres Angebot gesichtet als 327,89€?


----------



## rebirth (18. Juli 2014)

Was würdest du ausgeben wollen für nen hope/ztr lrs in 26"? Plz PN.


----------



## Sandra07 (21. Juli 2014)

N'Abend!
Hat zufällig jemand einen Gutscheincode von Rose??
Will da grad ne Großbestellung machen, da wäre das hilfreich...

Danke + Gruß
Sandra


----------



## FrozenSmoke (22. Juli 2014)

Suche ein günstiges Shortcage Schaltwerk für meinen X0 Trigger. Gedämpft muss nicht sein wäre aber angenehm


----------



## Berrrnd (22. Juli 2014)

.


----------



## itchyp (24. Juli 2014)

Ich suche ein Narrow Wide Kettenblatt vorzugsweise mit 36 Zähnen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asrael (25. Juli 2014)

Superstar Components


----------



## itchyp (25. Juli 2014)

wo kann man das kaufen?


----------



## Toolkid (25. Juli 2014)

bei 





Asrael schrieb:


> Superstar Components


----------



## rebirth (27. Juli 2014)

Guddn!

Suche:

Spank Spike 35AL unter 69/St. (Brügelmann). Farbe Schwarz, Blau oder Weiß. Ist noch nicht entschieden 
und
DT 350 HR nabe unter 138 (truebikes)

Danke 

*edit* Bin auch für gebraucht Angebote offen...


----------



## itchyp (27. Juli 2014)

Toolkid schrieb:


> bei


Stimmt...Danke!


----------



## T_N_T (28. Juli 2014)

Ich suche eine Federgabel für ein 26 zoll Hardtail für Berg/Trail rauf und runter (keine wilden Sprünge, Drops etc.). Sollte was taugen, aber möglichst nicht mehr als EUR 250 kosten.

Habe die ROCKSHOX 2014 Fork SID RL 26'' 100mm Axle 9mm Disc 1 1/8 Pushlock (Farbe egal) für EUR 
EUR 256,99 (http://www.rczbikeshop.co.uk/uk/roc...sc-1-1-8-pushlock-white-00-4018-323-013.html#) 

Hat/kennt jemand eine vergleichbare (gerne auch REBA etc.) Alternative/Preisleistungsgranate?
Vielen Dank jedenfalls
TNT


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jierdan (28. Juli 2014)

Wenn du auch Tapered verwenden kannst: http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kauf...y_country=48&gclid=CPKa6JCH6L8CFStk7AodQV8AxQ


----------



## T_N_T (28. Juli 2014)

Danke / Leider nicht.
Die wäre natürlich der Hit.


----------



## haekel72 (29. Juli 2014)

Suche günstig: Maxxis DHRII 3c oder Maxxpro 26 Zoll!


----------



## Asrael (29. Juli 2014)

Schau mal bei Hibike.


----------



## haekel72 (29. Juli 2014)

Asrael schrieb:


> Schau mal bei Hibike.


Danke die haben leider den 3c und Maxxpro nicht (oder ich bin zu doof zum Finden^^)


----------



## Asrael (29. Juli 2014)

2 ply, exo oder tlr?


----------



## Tabletop84 (29. Juli 2014)

Soltlen die schon haben nur ist die Suchfunktion der Seite Mist. Such über Google oder bei Hibike nur nach "Minion" und wähl dann den passenden Vorschlag aus.


----------



## haekel72 (29. Juli 2014)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Soltlen die schon haben nur ist die Suchfunktion der Seite Mist. Such über Google oder bei Hibike nur nach "Minion" und wähl dann den passenden Vorschlag aus.


Ja,habe es gefunden, ne doofe Sufu! Danke Arael und Tabletop84!
Leider im mom nicht verfügbar :-(


----------



## Tabletop84 (29. Juli 2014)

bei bike components sind die Preise ähnlich


----------



## haekel72 (29. Juli 2014)

Hi, weis jemand Gutscheincodes von Actions Sports und Bike Components die aktuell sind?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jierdan (1. August 2014)

suche die Manitou Minute Pro Forks - 20mm - 1 1-8. Scheint überall ausverkauft zu sein : (


----------



## grobi59 (2. August 2014)

Suche Gopro Hero 3+ Black Edition für unter 325€.
 (Am liebsten ohne sich bei irgendwelchen ausländischen Seiten anmelden zu müssen um nochmal 20€ Rabatt zu bekommen oä.)


----------



## R.C. (2. August 2014)

grobi59 schrieb:


> Suche Gopro Hero 3+ Black Edition für unter 325€.



Die Existenz von Geizhals und aehnlichen Seiten ist dir vertraut? http://geizhals.at/?fs=Gopro+Hero+3++Black&in=


----------



## grobi59 (2. August 2014)

Der Satz: Klugscheisser konnte noch niemand leiden ist dir bekannt?

Zweig mir einen Link von deiner Seite bei der ich unter 325€ bin!
Die österreichische Seite liefert nicht nach Deutschland und hätte zudem 3 Wochen Lieferzeit.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (2. August 2014)

Also ich finde da einen Händler der sie in drei Tage zu günstigerem Preis liefert. Wenn du nicht fähig bist eine Webseite zu bedienen und auf Deutsche Suche umzustellen ist das dein Problem.


----------



## R.C. (2. August 2014)

grobi59 schrieb:


> Zweig mir einen Link von deiner Seite bei der ich unter 325€ bin!



Weil du so nett warst, darfst du dir die selbst raussuchen; und ja, es gibt mehr als einen Shop
Allerdings soltest du die deutsche Seite gehen, soviel verrate ich dir noch


----------



## grobi59 (2. August 2014)

Meinpaket.de 340,95
Rakuten.de 315 plus 10 Porto plus Lieferzeit 
Klickt bitte auf die Links und guckt euch nicht nur die Übersicht an. 

(Das war im Übrigen nicht böse gemeint, aber wenn wenn alle Suchanfragen über google oder Preissuchmaschinen beantwortet werden könnten, kann der Thread hier auch zu.)


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (2. August 2014)

Also du tust mir echt leid. Meinpaket hat gerade 8% Rabatt mit direkt angezeigtem Code und ist dann versandkostenfrei. Das macht keine 314€. Wie kann man nur so blind sein? Mannmann


----------



## R.C. (2. August 2014)

grobi59 schrieb:


> Meinpaket.de 340,95
> Rakuten.de 315 plus 10 Porto plus Lieferzeit
> Klickt bitte auf die Links und guckt euch nicht nur die Übersicht an.



Zugegeben, auf 325 inkl. Versand hab' nicht nicht geachtet, haette nicht geglaubt, dass es tatsaechlich noch Shops gibt die innerhalb desselben Landes bei solchen Betraegen noch Versandkosten nehmen (dachte, dass das in DE nur die Lieferungen ins Ausland betrifft).



grobi59 schrieb:


> (Das war im Übrigen nicht böse gemeint, aber wenn wenn alle Suchanfragen über google oder Preissuchmaschinen beantwortet werden könnten, kann der Thread hier auch zu.)



Im Gegensatz zu Fahrradteilen findet aber Geizhals (und aehnliche) zu (normaler) Elektronik aber praktisch immer den besten Preis.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkc-live (3. August 2014)

Hallo,

Ich brauche ein paar günstige Reifen. Wichtig: Tubelessready. Also Schwalbe TLR oder Conti Protection.

Meine Favoriten Racing Ralph 2.1 oder 2.25 Evo
Rocket Ron Evo
Conti Race King Protection


----------



## Laphroaig10 (3. August 2014)

schon mal den Michelin Wild Race'R angeschaut?


----------



## dkc-live (3. August 2014)

Laphroaig10 schrieb:


> schon mal den Michelin Wild Race'R angeschaut?


Schonmal gefahren sogar. Michelin ist für mich aber gestorben. So schlimm bin ich noch nie gestürzt.

Habe grad einen Larsen TT ECX für 20 gefunden. Für weitere Tips wär ich dankbar.


----------



## rebirth (5. August 2014)

Servus, hat jemand "Spontan" ne Quelle für ne (DH-)Jersey Resterampe?


----------



## bobons (5. August 2014)

rebirth schrieb:


> Servus, hat jemand "Spontan" ne Quelle für ne (DH-)Jersey Resterampe?



http://www.rczbikeshop.fr/fr/shopby/royal.html
Zusätzlich 30% ab 60 Euro exkl. MwSt.:

VENTE FLASH: -30% sur MET / URGE / SIXSIXONE / ROYAL 2014
**Stock limité
**Paiement par carte bancaire uniquement / PAYPAL
30% de remise sur tous les produits:
MET 2014
URGE 2014
SIXSIXONE 2014
ROYAL 2014
Code remise: RCZROY
Conditions: Montant de commande global minimum de 60€ hors TVA
Pour bénéficier de cette REMISE veuillez mettre le code correspondant dans la case destinée et cliquer sur "utiliser un bon de réduction", avant de valider votre commande
Offres valables jusqu'au Vendredi 08 Août 2014 à minuit (Heure Luxembourg)

Berg-Ab hat auch ein paar nette Sachen: http://www.berg-ab.de/shop/index.php?cPath=70


----------



## rebirth (7. August 2014)

Sooo ich schonwieder  
@bobons danke!

@ rest: jemand ne bezugsquelle für aivee naben? Shoker distri vertreibt sie zwar, aber nur an händler.. was besseres finde ich nicht :/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ONE78 (7. August 2014)

Hi,
ich suche grad ne 29er gabel mit 100-120mm federweg
tapered mit qr15

also ne reba oder sid möglichst günstig.
Danke


----------



## Laphroaig10 (8. August 2014)

Shimano SLX M675B Bremse im Set irgendwo unter 100€ und lieferbar?
Bike Discount hat gerade leider keine


----------



## bobons (8. August 2014)

ONE78 schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich suche grad ne 29er gabel mit 100-120mm federweg
> tapered mit qr15
> 
> ...



http://www.rczbikeshop.de/de/dt-swi...ered-alu-remote-white-fxmmcbfbgdow49315s.html
http://www.rczbikeshop.de/de/dt-swi...ered-alu-remote-black-fxmmcbfbgdos49316s.html

Die genannten RS-Gabeln sollten bald auch wieder bei RCZ verfügbar sein - die Reba gibt es gerade nur in 27,5" für 200 Euro.


----------



## bobons (8. August 2014)

Laphroaig10 schrieb:


> Shimano SLX M675B Bremse im Set irgendwo unter 100€ und lieferbar?
> Bike Discount hat gerade leider keine



http://www.bruegelmann.de/shimano-s...dMiYAdg&_cid=21_1_-1_9_34_355365_20517994285_
http://www.bruegelmann.de/shimano-slx-br-m675-scheibenbremse-hr-schwarz-355366.html

Dazu den 10 Euro-Newsletter-Gutschein (ab 99 Euro) nicht vergessen!


----------



## ONE78 (8. August 2014)

bobons schrieb:


> http://www.rczbikeshop.de/de/dt-swi...ered-alu-remote-white-fxmmcbfbgdow49315s.html
> http://www.rczbikeshop.de/de/dt-swi...ered-alu-remote-black-fxmmcbfbgdos49316s.html
> 
> Die genannten RS-Gabeln sollten bald auch wieder bei RCZ verfügbar sein - die Reba gibt es gerade nur in 27,5" für 200 Euro.


Danke die hab ich auch schon gefunden, aber dt will ich nicht. Da liest man ja auch nix gutes drüber.
Ne fox wäre auch nett, aber die in günstig?


----------



## mikefize (16. August 2014)

Gibt's gerade CRC Gutscheine? Weiß jemand was?


----------



## Duke_do (16. August 2014)

mikefize schrieb:


> Gibt's gerade CRC Gutscheine? Weiß jemand was?



Schau mal im Gutscheinfreed, da war ein 7€ bei 70€ Mindestbestellwert. Hat heute bei mir noch gekappt. 

mobil gesendet


----------



## Flo7 (17. August 2014)

Suche eine günstige Gabel für 26, Tapered und normalen Schnellespanner...-> Sid, Reba oä...


----------



## Ghoste (18. August 2014)

rebirth schrieb:


> Sooo ich schonwieder
> @bobons danke!
> 
> @ rest: jemand ne bezugsquelle für aivee naben? Shoker distri vertreibt sie zwar, aber nur an händler.. was besseres finde ich nicht :/



Warum schaust du nicht einfach in die Händlerliste 
http://www.shocker-distribution.com/haendler.php

Sollte ja wohl jemand dabei sein, ansonsten sind davon auch einige hier im Forum aktiv....


----------



## rebirth (18. August 2014)

Soll ich nun 300 händler befragen, die sie nicht gelistet haben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghoste (18. August 2014)

Such dir den aus deiner Nähe raus und frag nach! Ist doch nicht so schwer.
Ansonsten schreib @hotroder an, da weiß ich, dass er die Sachen sehr schnell von denen bekommt, oder @Runterfahrer (wobei der bis Sept. im Urlaub ist...)


----------



## hnx (20. August 2014)

Suche eine Gabel ala DT Swiss XMM, Rev, Pike o.ä.
Federweg 130mm-150mm
26"
Schaft egal
QR15 oder QR20
Modelljahr 2013 oder neuer
(LS-)Druckstufe extern einstellbar
unter 390€


----------



## Jierdan (20. August 2014)

sowas: http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/438663-rock-shox-revelation-rc3-2014-solo-air-neu-26 ?


----------



## tanteandi (24. August 2014)

Variosattelstütze irgendwo im Angebot !??

Grüsse  andi


----------



## .floe. (25. August 2014)

Hat jemand zufällig einen Wiggle Gutscheincode über, den er nicht benötigt?

-> PN!


----------



## wooky123 (25. August 2014)

Hi,

ich suche ein Dirtbike bzw. einen Dirtrahmen unter 500 bzw. 200eur

Referenzangebot wäre das commencal absolut al um 480eur aber eigentlich wäre mir ein günstiger Rahmen lieber.


----------



## .floe. (25. August 2014)

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/...41?icn=2014epicsale&icb=bspot4-nukeproofframe

Nukeproof Solum Dirtjump Rahmen für knapp über 170€.


----------



## Loli.. (27. August 2014)

Suche Dämpfer 222x70. Bei RockShox brauch ich M/L Tune, bei den anderen Herstellern weiß ichs nicht... naja möglichst günstig sollte er sein und Stahlfeder wäre auch fein.  JEmand ne Idee wos grad was im Angebot gibt?


----------



## erkan1984 (30. August 2014)

was ist denn der Aktuelle Strassekurs für eine GoPro Hero3 + Silver?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sven_Kiel (30. August 2014)

250 > google mal!


----------



## MarcoFibr (30. August 2014)

Suche Angebot für eine helle Lampe. Lupine Wilma, Piko 1200, Hope R4...oder vergleichbares...


----------



## rebirth (31. August 2014)

Yinding bei dx.com


----------



## Silberrücken (31. August 2014)

Die XTR Race Bremse (2014!) bietet wer aktuell am günstigsten an?

Danke schön!


----------



## Snap4x (31. August 2014)

Suche sehr sehr "gute" Laufräder, also das beste in der Preiskategorie , für bis zu 200€ und 1900 Gramm der Satz für Schnellspanner.
Finde so nix


----------



## R.C. (31. August 2014)

Cr3ckb0t schrieb:


> Suche sehr sehr "gute" Laufräder, also das beste in der Preiskategorie , für bis zu 200€ und 1900 Gramm der Satz für Schnellspanner.
> Finde so nix



Groesse? 26"? Superstar schon geschaut http://www.superstarcomponents.com/en/shop/mountain/wheel-clearance-sale/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tabletop84 (31. August 2014)

schau mal bei superstar vielleicht gilt der Gutscheincode EXTRA15 noch


----------



## Guerill0 (31. August 2014)

Cr3ckb0t schrieb:


> Suche sehr sehr "gute" Laufräder, also das beste in der Preiskategorie , für bis zu 200€ und 1900 Gramm der Satz für Schnellspanner.
> Finde so nix



Hab den LRS am Winterbike und bin rundum zufrieden
http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kauf...radsatz-26-centerlock-schwarz-46019/wg_id-507


----------



## Snap4x (31. August 2014)

Und jetzt noch in Lieferbar 
Aber sehr guter Tip! Genau so in der Richtung suche ich. So was nicht 0815 ist wie Mavic Crossride/Crossone und Fulcrum Redmetel 5

Aber am besten noch für 6-Loch Scheibenbremse


----------



## a.nienie (31. August 2014)

Xtr lager für um die 20 euro. Scuzi, habe zur zeit nur mobiles internet in lahm... danke für linkhilfen.


----------



## a.nienie (31. August 2014)

Erledigt. Danke.
https://www.bike-components.de/prod...nlager-SM-BB93-Hollowtech-II-Modell-2014.html


----------



## jammerlappen (31. August 2014)

http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/shimano-sm-bb93-mtb-lagerschalen/aid:674906


----------



## decay (1. September 2014)

XX1 irgendwo zu einem guten Kurs erhältlich? Kurbel wird nicht benötigt.


----------



## bobons (1. September 2014)

Cr3ckb0t schrieb:


> Suche sehr sehr "gute" Laufräder, also das beste in der Preiskategorie , für bis zu 200€ und 1900 Gramm der Satz für Schnellspanner.
> Finde so nix



Für etwas dauerhaft Haltbares würde ich etwas drauflegen und so etwas nehmen: http://laufraddesign.de/angebote/26...t-4way-pro-mit-amride-25felge-in-schwarz.html


----------



## haekel72 (1. September 2014)

MTB Carbon Lenker 750 - 785mm Rise 20mm gesucht, gerne Empfehlungen! Einsatz All Mountain!


----------



## Projekt_Genius (1. September 2014)

haekel72 schrieb:


> MTB Carbon Lenker 750 - 785mm Rise 20mm gesucht, gerne Empfehlungen! Einsatz All Mountain!



http://www.raceface.com/components/handlebars/next/next-thirtyfive-10mm/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bobons (1. September 2014)

Cr3ckb0t schrieb:


> Suche sehr sehr "gute" Laufräder, also das beste in der Preiskategorie , für bis zu 200€ und 1900 Gramm der Satz für Schnellspanner.
> Finde so nix



Wieder verfügbar:
http://www.rczbikeshop.de/de/rcz-20...-9x100mm-9x135mm-black-black-black-black.html

Gewogen:
RCZ 2013 Wheelset RACE / ZTR FLOW 26" Disc 6-bolts VR Axle 9x100mm 780 g
RCZ 2013 Wheelset RACE / ZTR FLOW 26" Disc 6-bolts HR Axle 9x135mm   905 g


----------



## BistDuVerrueckt (2. September 2014)

bobons schrieb:


> Wieder verfügbar:
> http://www.rczbikeshop.de/de/rcz-20...-9x100mm-9x135mm-black-black-black-black.html
> 
> Gewogen:
> ...




Hast Du die?
Kann das was?
Wo ist der Shop her? 

Danke für Antwort!
Viele Grüße,
Peter


----------



## mikefize (2. September 2014)

@Cr3ckb0t:
http://www.superstarcomponents.com/en/pacenti-switch-am-26-wheelset-clearance.htm
Switch Naben, DL31 Felgen, 1900g und mit Gutscheincode EXTRA15 für 160 Pfund, also ungefähr 200€.


----------



## bobons (2. September 2014)

BistDuVerrueckt schrieb:


> Hast Du die?
> Kann das was?
> Wo ist der Shop her?
> 
> ...



Hi, ich hatte sie in Schwarz, bin sie aber nicht gefahren, da meine Gabel dann doch eine Steckachse hatte. Habe sie wieder verkauft, die Einspeichqualität sah sauber aus, gut verarbeitet, keine Kratzer, nix. Speichenspannung war gefühlt ordentlich und gleichmäßig. Nun habe ich für meine Frau die Version mit den weissen ZTR Flow gekauft, aber noch nicht mal ausgepackt. Dürften 50-60 g mehr wiegen, falls jemand genauere Gewichte möchte, einfach anfragen.
Naben sind glaube ich Novatecs, bin mir aber nicht sicher.

Der Shop ist aus Luxemburg, bestelle dort schon seit 2-3 Jahren. Die regulären Preise sind durchschnittlich, aber die Angebote können sich sehen lassen. Gestern gab es z.B. Monolink-Carbon-Sattelstützen und SLS sowie SLR Monolink-Sättel für 20-30 Euro. War leider schon alles weg, bevor ich zu Hause war.


----------



## BistDuVerrueckt (2. September 2014)

Wenn der Shop aus Luxembourg ist, muss ich dann nicht zusätzlich Steuer zahlen ?
Hast Du eine Adresse? Vielleicht kann man da auch vorbei fahren ?

Danke nochmals !"!!


----------



## BistDuVerrueckt (2. September 2014)

3 Stunden gewartet: Ausverkauft: http://www.rczbikeshop.de/de/rcz-20...9x100mm-9x135mm-black-black-black-black.html#


----------



## Berrrnd (2. September 2014)

.


----------



## Darth Happy (3. September 2014)

mikefize schrieb:


> @Cr3ckb0t:
> http://www.superstarcomponents.com/en/pacenti-switch-am-26-wheelset-clearance.htm
> Switch Naben, DL31 Felgen, 1900g und mit Gutscheincode EXTRA15 für 160 Pfund, also ungefähr 200€.



Gibt es hier Leute, die einem so was bestellen könnten, wenn man kein PayPal hat? 
Oder wisst ihr, ob eine Bestellung bei Superstar mit normaler Überweisung von D nach UK irgendwie klappt?
Bin selber scharf auf den Satz ...


----------



## Ghoste (3. September 2014)

Hast du bei denen auf der Homepage schon nachgeschaut?!
Dauert keine 2 min und du kannst dort entnehmen, dass "Bank Transfers" funktionieren...
Geh doch einfach den Bestellvorgang bis zur Zahlung durch, dann wirst es merken ;-)

"We also accept bank transfers but this can lead to delays of several days as the process is not automated",


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Darth Happy (3. September 2014)

Ja, das hab ich schon gesehen, konnte es aber nicht so recht glauben (wäre ja wieder mal zu einfach) und hab die vor ein paar Minuten mal angeschrieben.
Die prompte Antwort:

"Hello, sorry we cannot accept bank transfers, you can pay with a PayPal account or debit/credit card via the web shop. 

Yours 
The Superstar Team"


----------



## bobons (3. September 2014)

Keine Freunde oder Verwandte mit Kreditkarte oder Paypal?


----------



## herbstl78 (3. September 2014)

bin auf der suche nach einer
Rock Shox Lyrik RC2 DH Solo Air mit 1.5 Schaft

wenn wer was sieht bitte posten
kann auch was gebrauchtes sein!


----------



## jammerlappen (3. September 2014)

Alutech hat eine mit Tapered Schaft für 450,-€.


----------



## Darth Happy (3. September 2014)

bobons schrieb:


> Keine Freunde oder Verwandte mit Kreditkarte oder Paypal?



Nicht dass ich wüsste ... naja, vielleicht haut es doch noch irgendwie hin.


----------



## bobons (3. September 2014)

BistDuVerrueckt schrieb:


> 3 Stunden gewartet: Ausverkauft: http://www.rczbikeshop.de/de/rcz-20...9x100mm-9x135mm-black-black-black-black.html#



Wieder da in weiss:
15 + 9 mm: http://www.rczbikeshop.de/de/rcz-20...15x100mm-9x135mm-white-black-black-black.html
9 + 9 mm: http://www.rczbikeshop.de/de/rcz-20...-9x100mm-9x135mm-white-black-black-black.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bushDoctor (3. September 2014)

Ich suche einen Rock Shox Monarch RC3 debon air möglichst unter 300€. (190/50)


----------



## Darth Happy (4. September 2014)

bushDoctor schrieb:


> Ich suche einen Rock Shox Monarch RC3 debon air möglichst unter 300€. (190/50)



Wäre der was? Würde sagen, das sind knapp unter 300 Taler 
Halt ohne Buchsen.



bobons schrieb:


> Wieder da in weiss:
> 15 + 9 mm: http://www.rczbikeshop.de/de/rcz-20...15x100mm-9x135mm-white-black-black-black.html
> 9 + 9 mm: http://www.rczbikeshop.de/de/rcz-20...-9x100mm-9x135mm-white-black-black-black.html



Und da gibts echt keinen Haken? Für den Preis bekommt man woanders ja gerade mal die Felgen ...
Schade, dass der schwarze nicht mehr da ist, weiß würde meinem Bike leider echt nicht stehen, auch wenn ich design- und farbenmäßig nicht so empfindlich bin.


----------



## bobons (4. September 2014)

Darth Happy schrieb:


> Und da gibts echt keinen Haken? Für den Preis bekommt man woanders ja gerade mal die Felgen ...
> Schade, dass der schwarze nicht mehr da ist, weiß würde meinem Bike leider echt nicht stehen, auch wenn ich design- und farbenmäßig nicht so empfindlich bin.



Nö, ist ein feiner Laden. Antworten auch recht schnell auf Anfragen und geben gute technische Antworten, ich hatte mal wegen den Lagern und max. Fahrergewicht nachgefragt:



> Max rider weight: 95kgs
> 
> 15mm front Hubs : 2pcs bearing, size: 20x32x7
> 10mm rear & 12mm: Rear Hub 4pcs bearing, size 15x28x7
> ...


----------



## Ghoste (4. September 2014)

bobons schrieb:


> Nö, ist ein feiner Laden. Antworten auch recht schnell auf Anfragen


Jipp, stimmt. Schneller gehts meistens wenn du gleich in Englisch schreibst ;-)


----------



## Teuflor (4. September 2014)

Hm für X12 ist nicht? 

für mein CC Fully isses aber massiv zu viel Felge


----------



## mikefize (4. September 2014)

Teuflor schrieb:


> Hm für X12 ist nicht?



Das sind wohl Novatec X-Light Naben - also hinten nur SSP, vorn 15mm oder SSP. Hätte auch längst zugeschlagen, bräuchte aber 20mm am VR


----------



## haekel72 (7. September 2014)

Suche für Junior zum Aufbau günstigen Alu Rahmen Größe M oder L mit IS oder PM Aufnahme, BSA Gewinde, 1 1/8 Zoll oder Tapered Steuerrohr.
Neu oder Gut gebraucht! Preis bis 150€!


----------



## memphis35 (7. September 2014)

Z.b.
http://www.ebay.at/itm/Thompson-MTB...=Sport_Radsport_Fahrräder&hash=item3ce719819d
http://www.ebay.at/itm/Cesur-Alumin...=Sport_Radsport_Fahrräder&hash=item3ce502b55e


----------



## Nothing85 (7. September 2014)

Hi suche für ein Geburtstagsgeschenk eine Helm Kamera die bisschen was taugt. Problem....sie darf nicht mehr als 150€ kosten. 


Gesendet von einem iPhone mit Tapatalk.


----------



## bobons (7. September 2014)

Nothing85 schrieb:


> Hi suche für ein Geburtstagsgeschenk eine Helm Kamera die bisschen was taugt. Problem....sie darf nicht mehr als 150€ kosten.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von einem iPhone mit Tapatalk.



http://www.outdoor-kamera.org/sj4000-vs-gopro-action-hero-3-be/
http://www.ebay.de/itm/like/3213992...MENTS_IN_HLP:true&hlpht=true&ops=true&viphx=1
http://www.ebay.de/itm/1080P-Sports...-schwarz-/181517678657?_trksid=p2054897.l5659
http://www.amazon.de/dp/B00LL6V2J0/...N=B00LL6V2J0&ascsubtag=vH3MMNN-GzSHqEqyktmaWQ


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel2306 (8. September 2014)

Bremsbeläge für die X0 Trail gesucht.

Gibt es irgendwo VSK freie Lieferung?


----------



## Asrael (9. September 2014)

Gibts irgendwo Notubes Dichtmilch günstiger als 22,50 + Versand?

@onkel2306 habe gerade 4 paar  avid trail kevlarbeläge bei superstar components bestellt. Müssten um die 38€ inkl Versand gewesen sein.


----------



## Teuflor (9. September 2014)

Kauf die von Schwalbe, doc blue glaub heißt die. Ist die gleiche....  Nur billiger und mehr  

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## decay (9. September 2014)

@Teuflor er spricht vom 946ml Gebinde  DocBlue gibts imho nur in 60ml für ca. 8 EUR

Ok, nachgeschaut, auch 500ml, dann fuer 13,90. Die 22,50 sind ein guter Preis imho.


----------



## haekel72 (9. September 2014)

Asrael schrieb:


> Gibts irgendwo Notubes Dichtmilch günstiger als 22,50 + Versand?
> 
> @onkel2306 habe gerade 4 paar  avid trail kevlarbeläge bei superstar components bestellt. Müssten um die 38€ inkl Versand gewesen sein.


Meinste incl. Versand?
http://www.amazon.de/NoTubes-Fahrra...1410242961&sr=8-1&keywords=notubes+dichtmilch


----------



## Ghoste (9. September 2014)

Jemand ein Angebot für die Shimano Kassette m771 10-fach 11-34 unter 40€ incl. Porto gesehen?


----------



## Mc_Fly (9. September 2014)

Hallo in die Runde,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einem neuen Laufrad für Hinten.
Technisch bin ich ein akuter noob. Daher brauche ich eure Hilfe.

Was kann man empfehlen in der Preisregion um die 100 Euro?
Die Kassette welche verbaut wird, ist eine 10x SLX.

Kein Centerlock !!

Bin für jeden "preis"Tipp Dankbar.

greetz
McFly


----------



## Mc_Fly (9. September 2014)

Ghoste schrieb:


> Jemand ein Angebot für die Shimano Kassette m771 10-fach 11-34 unter 40€ incl. Porto gesehen?



gerade im Schnäppchen Thread gesehen ....

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Shimano-XT-K...e_Protektoren_Accessoires&hash=item43ce8544d3

Verdammt .... Hab die Versandkosten übersehen ... Sorry.
Somit über 40€


----------



## bobons (9. September 2014)

Mc_Fly schrieb:


> Hallo in die Runde,
> 
> ich bin auf der Suche nach einem neuen Laufrad für Hinten.
> Technisch bin ich ein akuter noob. Daher brauche ich eure Hilfe.
> ...



Welche Achse und wie breit muss die Felge sein? 26, 650B, 29?

Beispiel für (unnötig) schwer und robust: http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kauf...t-hinterrad-mavic-en321-disc-222121/wg_id-506


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghoste (9. September 2014)

Mc_Fly schrieb:


> Hallo in die Runde,
> 
> ich bin auf der Suche nach einem neuen Laufrad für Hinten.
> Technisch bin ich ein akuter noob. Daher brauche ich eure Hilfe.
> ...



Was für eine Nabe benötigst du? Steckachse (welche Breite), Schnellspanner? Das wäre schon mal wichtig zu wissen!

Das war der Preis der Kassette oben, den ich unterboten haben möchte :-D


----------



## Asrael (9. September 2014)

@Ghoste http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/322046-shimano-xt-10-fach-kassette-cs-m771-10-11-34-zahne 
ich würd ihm mal 32€ bieten und mal schauen


----------



## Mc_Fly (9. September 2014)

Ich benötige eine Nabe für Schnellspanner und 26".

Einsatzgebiet -> CC und AM.


----------



## Ghoste (10. September 2014)

Asrael schrieb:


> @Ghoste http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/322046-shimano-xt-10-fach-kassette-cs-m771-10-11-34-zahne
> ich würd ihm mal 32€ bieten und mal schauen



Hab jetzt bei CRC neu für 38,90€ bestellt 
(noch ne Trinkflasche dazu, welche ich sowieso gebraucht habe und nirgendwo günstiger war - somit kostenloser Versand)


----------



## Newmi (11. September 2014)

Hat mir jemand ein besseres Angebot für ein Shimano Zee Bremsset( 200/180 oder 2x200) als dieses von https://www.bike-components.de/de/S...et-Scheibenbremse-BR-M640-Modell-2014-p36241/ ?


----------



## dunkelfalke (11. September 2014)

Schwarze DT Swiss Alpine III Speichen (260, 262). Gibt es die irgendwo günstiger, als bei Rose (20 Stück 11 Euro)?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## McFisch (12. September 2014)

Suche einen Fully Rahmen für meine Freundin (169cm) mit +-120mm Federweg, 26" Radgrösse, nicht schwarz, nicht zu teuer.
Mein altes Bike würde mit einem kurzen Vorbau von der Länge her knapp passen, aber das Oberrohr ist zu hoch.
Irgendwelche Ideen?
Thx


----------



## Flatbogard (12. September 2014)

Hallo liebes Forum,
ich suche eine Gabel 29er mit 100mm Federweg, taperd, Steckachse 15mm in Richtung FOX F100, Rock Shox Reba oder ähnlich.
Vielen Dank,
Frank


----------



## CubeFan1998 (12. September 2014)

Ich hab leider meine Gabel geschrottet jetzt such ich was neues. Sie soll Luftgefedert sein, 9 mm Schnellspanner, 100 mm Federweg, möglichst günstig aber trotzdem funktionieren Gewicht ist egal. Achja 1 1/8 Zoll durchgehend.
PS 26"


----------



## Ghoste (13. September 2014)

Flatbogard schrieb:


> Hallo liebes Forum,
> ich suche eine Gabel 29er mit 100mm Federweg, taperd, Steckachse 15mm in Richtung FOX F100, Rock Shox Reba oder ähnlich.
> Vielen Dank,
> Frank



Hier sind einige dabei:

http://www.rczbikeshop.de/de/mtb1/federung/gabeln/shopby/15mm.html

@CubeFan1998 welche Laufradgröße?

Hier gibst auch noch was:

http://www.rczbikeshop.de/de/mtb1/federung/gabeln/shopby/9mm.html


----------



## CubeFan1998 (13. September 2014)

Ghoste schrieb:


> Hier sind einige dabei:
> 
> http://www.rczbikeshop.de/de/mtb1/federung/gabeln/shopby/15mm.html
> 
> ...


26" hab ich vergessen hinzuzufügen.


----------



## bs99 (13. September 2014)

McFisch schrieb:


> Suche einen Fully Rahmen für meine Freundin (169cm) mit +-120mm Federweg, 26" Radgrösse, nicht schwarz, nicht zu teuer.
> Mein altes Bike würde mit einem kurzen Vorbau von der Länge her knapp passen, aber das Oberrohr ist zu hoch.
> Irgendwelche Ideen?
> Thx


Bei probikeshop.net gibts viele Rahmen im Angebot
Edit: in 26" und S leider nix dabei...


----------



## bs99 (13. September 2014)

Hat jemand einen Gutschein für RCZ-Bike Shop?


----------



## damonsta (14. September 2014)

Suche eine Reverb Stealth 30,9 420mm. Gibt es die irgendwo unter 220 Euro?


----------



## Toolkid (16. September 2014)

Zimbo75 schrieb:


> Moin.
> Würde mich mal über Schnäppchen im Reifensektor freuen... Bräuchte da für die kommende schlammigere Jahreszeit noch was grobstolligeres für meine Trek Superfly 7 (29er).


Das ist hier besser aufgehoben.


----------



## Freerider1504 (17. September 2014)

Ich suche einen neuen LRS, vorzugsweise mit roten Naben VR20mm Achse, HR 150mm.
Keine Novatec oder Superstar-Components Sachen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikefize (19. September 2014)

Suche ein günstiges Angebot für die 820er Saint Bremsgriffe. Günstigstes Angebot das ich gefunden habe sind 52€ pro Stück:
http://26bikes.com/shop/parts/levers/dh-fr/prod/saint-blm820


----------



## goofy84 (20. September 2014)

Hallo,
suche ein Reset Innenlager GXPlite oder ein vergleichbares, zu einem guten Kurs.

Danke


----------



## hnx (20. September 2014)

Suche eine KS Lev 31,6, 385mm/125mm oder 435mm/150mm unter 269€.

Vielleicht hat wer was gesehen?


----------



## Teuflor (24. September 2014)

Suche Five Ten egal was für welche für meine Freundin... as cheap as possible  bevorzugt rot.. dafür würd ich dann ein wenig mehr zahlen wenn die frau glücklich ist


----------



## haekel72 (24. September 2014)

http://www.outdoor-broker.de/Liveshopping/FiveTen/


----------



## Teuflor (24. September 2014)

Danke, allerdings is der einzige der in frage kommt in der größe (40) schon ausverkauft


----------



## Ghoste (24. September 2014)

http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/n...Schuhe-zu-Sonderpreisen-+-Gratis-T-Shirt.html


----------



## osbow (1. Oktober 2014)

Suche aktuell den Specialized Dissident Comp (Schwarz L). Hat da jemand ein Tipp für unter 149 Euro?


----------



## maroon (3. Oktober 2014)

Hi Suche Trp Spyre Slc 

http://radsport-schrauth.de/de/Cyclocross/Bremsen/TRP-Spyre-Carbon

Für unter 169€ das Paar 

Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr. Nice (11. Oktober 2014)

Teuflor schrieb:


> Danke, allerdings is der einzige der in frage kommt in der größe (40) schon ausverkauft



http://www.berg-ab.de/shop/product_info.php?cPath=70&products_id=9693

http://www.berg-ab.de/shop/product_info.php?cPath=70&products_id=9671


----------



## bobons (12. Oktober 2014)

maroon schrieb:


> Hi Suche Trp Spyre Slc
> 
> http://radsport-schrauth.de/de/Cyclocross/Bremsen/TRP-Spyre-Carbon
> 
> ...



Hier verkauft einer die "alte" Version, wenn Du mit 24 g Mehrgewicht leben kannst: http://forum.tour-magazin.de/showthread.php?317669-TRP-Spyre-mech-Scheibenbremse-Set-V-R
Aber die Optik der SLC ist schon besser.


----------



## Catsoft (12. Oktober 2014)

bobons schrieb:


> Hier verkauft einer die "alte" Version, wenn Du mit 24 g Mehrgewicht leben kannst: http://forum.tour-magazin.de/showthread.php?317669-TRP-Spyre-mech-Scheibenbremse-Set-V-R
> Aber die Optik der SLC ist schon besser.



Einach mal bei Elmar (Schrauth) anfragen. Der Shop hat nicht unbedingt den neuesten Stand. Er hat schließlich hauptsächlich einen Laden.


----------



## Nothing85 (14. Oktober 2014)

Suche einen Vorbau. Am liebsten den von Kore Repute 35mm. Kostenpunkt ca 60€ Problem ist leider nur das er nicht lieferbar ist. Habt ihr evtl noch ein Geheimtipp oder eine Geheimseite wo ich diesen finden kann. Schwarz oder weiß wäre mir egal.
Ähnliche Vorbauten in dem Preisrahmen nehme ich auch gern.
Danke und schöne Grüße aus dem Harz


----------



## TrailHanns123 (15. Oktober 2014)

Ich suche eine komplette Brems- und Schaltgruppe. Bis auf zwei Centerlockbremsscheiben an den Laufrädern ist nichts vorhanden. Sowohl Federgabel, als auch Rahmen haben eine Postmount Aufnahme. 

Ich habe beim Suchen ein komplettes Deore Set bei Cycle Aix für 270€ gefunden. (Sind Links erlaubt?) Meine bisherige Alternative wäre eine SLX Schaltgruppe für 220€ (ebenfalls bei Cycle Aix) und ein XT Bremsenset für 120€ bei Bike24, womit ich bei 340€ landen würde.

Ich würde mich auch mit einer kompletten SLX Gruppe zufriedenstellen. Hat jemand zufällig ein gutes Angebot parat? Über Hilfe würde ich mich sehr freuen!


----------



## Hans (15. Oktober 2014)

Hallo,

Suche ein 29er Fully mit 120-140mm Federweg in Größe M
Aktuell hab ich ein Angebot Scott Genius 940 für 1599,00 Euro - neu

Kennt jemand ein besseres Angebot bis 1600 Euro ?

Danke

Hans


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghoste (15. Oktober 2014)

TrailHanns123 schrieb:


> Ich suche eine komplette Brems- und Schaltgruppe. Bis auf zwei Centerlockbremsscheiben an den Laufrädern ist nichts vorhanden. Sowohl Federgabel, als auch Rahmen haben eine Postmount Aufnahme.
> 
> Ich habe beim Suchen ein komplettes Deore Set bei Cycle Aix für 270€ gefunden. (Sind Links erlaubt?) Meine bisherige Alternative wäre eine SLX Schaltgruppe für 220€ (ebenfalls bei Cycle Aix) und ein XT Bremsenset für 120€ bei Bike24, womit ich bei 340€ landen würde.
> 
> Ich würde mich auch mit einer kompletten SLX Gruppe zufriedenstellen. Hat jemand zufällig ein gutes Angebot parat? Über Hilfe würde ich mich sehr freuen!



Kommt drauf an was du benötigst 2 fach/3 fach welchen Umwerfer etc.
Bei CRC gibts gerade 10% zusätzlich auf Komponenten.
Hier dann die komplette SLX Gruppe für knapp über 330€ 
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/de/de/shimano-slx-m675-10-speed-double-groupset/rp-prod115086

Wenn du die Kurbel nicht benötigst und veräußerst (ebenso die Bremsscheiben) solltest du bei deutlich unter 250€ ankommen...
(Nur als Beispiel, hat noch andere Groupe-Stes...)


----------



## shurikn (15. Oktober 2014)

Nothing85 schrieb:


> Suche einen Vorbau. Am liebsten den von Kore Repute 35mm. Kostenpunkt ca 60€ Problem ist leider nur das er nicht lieferbar ist. Habt ihr evtl noch ein Geheimtipp oder eine Geheimseite wo ich diesen finden kann. Schwarz oder weiß wäre mir egal.
> Ähnliche Vorbauten in dem Preisrahmen nehme ich auch gern.
> Danke und schöne Grüße aus dem Harz



ähnlich in Bezug auf Optik? Funn Funnduro, aber nur in 45mm erhältlich, aber schön günstig. Achso, seh gerade 35mm bezieht sich auf Durchmesser....

bei crc ist er doch auf lager?


----------



## TrailHanns123 (15. Oktober 2014)

Ghoste schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an was du benötigst 2 fach/3 fach welchen Umwerfer etc.
> Bei CRC gibts gerade 10% zusätzlich auf Komponenten.
> Hier dann die komplette SLX Gruppe für knapp über 330€
> http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/de/de/shimano-slx-m675-10-speed-double-groupset/rp-prod115086
> ...



Das ging ja flott, vielen Dank! 330€ für die komplette Gruppe ist natürlich super, da ich auch auf der Suche nach einer Zweifach-Übersetzung war.

Ich habe noch nie bei CRC bestellt, kommt die Ware aus England bzw. dauert der Versand lange?


----------



## Ghoste (15. Oktober 2014)

Versand normal ca. eine Woche.
Gutscheincode wäre:
COMP

Kannst ja einfach mal durchschauen ;-)
Bin bisher mit jeder Bestellung zufrieden gewesen!


----------



## Bench (16. Oktober 2014)

Nachdem meine Aldi Standpumpe nach 1 Jahr tot ist, mal was gscheids.
Was ist der Unterschied zwischen Topeak Blow Joe Max II und der Blow Joe Mountain, oder könnt ihr mir noch eine andere empfehlen?
Und wo gibts die am günstigsten?

Die Standpumpe sollte Auto- und franz. Ventile können, und muss nicht über 5 bar können, da kein Rennrad im Haushalt ist.


----------



## Nothing85 (16. Oktober 2014)

shurikn schrieb:


> ähnlich in Bezug auf Optik? Funn Funnduro, aber nur in 45mm erhältlich, aber schön günstig. Achso, seh gerade 35mm bezieht sich auf Durchmesser....
> 
> bei crc ist er doch auf lager?



Danke. Den werde ich mit mal angucken. Mit 35mm meinte ich schon die Länge aber 1cm mehr dürfte auch nicht groß auffalle.  
In der Klemmung brauch ich 31,8mm. 

Edit: Habe grade geguckt der ist laut Beschreibung für cc/am das ist mit dann doch etwas zu wenig Material. Einsatz wäre Freeride/Dh. 


Gesendet von einem iPhone mit Tapatalk.


----------



## Jierdan (16. Oktober 2014)

Ich finde den von Ritchey ganz schick. Natürlich auch nicht auf DH ausgelegt, aber immerhin auf Enduro... Wenns einfach nur halten muss: Truvativ Hussefelt


----------



## TrailHanns123 (16. Oktober 2014)

Ghoste schrieb:


> Versand normal ca. eine Woche.
> Gutscheincode wäre:
> COMP
> 
> ...



Anscheinend ist das "J Kit" (Junction Kit?) nicht dabei, also eventuell keine Leitung. Brauche ich zu dem Set noch zwei Leitungen und ein Befüllungskit?


----------



## Ghoste (16. Oktober 2014)

Gute Frage?!
Laut Beschreibung:

*Disc Brakes:* SLX M675 Disc Brakes J Kit Front and Rear

Ebenso kannst du ja die Länge der Bremsleitung auswählen bzw. ob links oder rechts die VR-Bremse sein soll...
Zur Not direkt mal anfragen ;-)


----------



## shurikn (16. Oktober 2014)

Nothing85 schrieb:


> Danke. Den werde ich mit mal angucken. Mit 35mm meinte ich schon die Länge aber 1cm mehr dürfte auch nicht groß auffalle.
> In der Klemmung brauch ich 31,8mm.
> 
> Edit: Habe grade geguckt der ist laut Beschreibung für cc/am das ist mit dann doch etwas zu wenig Material. Einsatz wäre Freeride/Dh.
> ...



Na dann nimm den Funn Strippa.

http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kauf...FoVRZi8vL-B7kY4_LoZiv51YxCjPvx5MpfRoCbh3w_wcB


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bs99 (17. Oktober 2014)

Gibts die SRAM Guide RS als Set irgendwo günstiger als 189,-?
https://www.bike-components.de/de/Sram/Guide-RS-v-h-Set-Scheibenbremse-Modell-2015-p40186/


----------



## arghlol (18. Oktober 2014)

Nothing85 schrieb:


> Danke. Den werde ich mit mal angucken. Mit 35mm meinte ich schon die Länge aber 1cm mehr dürfte auch nicht groß auffalle.
> In der Klemmung brauch ich 31,8mm.
> 
> Edit: Habe grade geguckt der ist laut Beschreibung für cc/am das ist mit dann doch etwas zu wenig Material. Einsatz wäre Freeride/Dh.
> ...


Der Guapo von On-One dürfte dir passen: http://www.on-one.co.uk/i/q/STEGCO/el-guapo-corto-stem


----------



## Skeletor23 (21. Oktober 2014)

suche ne brauchbare Lampe mit guter Helmhalterung unter 100 Euro.


----------



## rebirth (21. Oktober 2014)

Ich würd dir die yinding empfehlen, aber dann schimpfen wieder die lupineboys :/


----------



## austriacarp (21. Oktober 2014)

Yinding ist top und die Lupine Boys brauchen nicht schimpfen den für unter 100€ gibts keine Lupine


----------



## sp00n82 (21. Oktober 2014)

Das hat die noch nie davon abgehalten.


----------



## Skeletor23 (21. Oktober 2014)

rebirth schrieb:


> Ich würd dir die yinding empfehlen, aber dann schimpfen wieder die lupineboys :/



ok danke schonmal, hast du nen Link?

die hier?
http://www.dx.com/p/yinding-yd-2xu2...-headlamp-black-4-x-18650-243661#.VEaVPPmUfEs


----------



## dkc-live (21. Oktober 2014)

austriacarp schrieb:


> Yinding ist top und die Lupine Boys brauchen nicht schimpfen den für unter 100€ gibts keine Lupine


Doch das Rücklicht


----------



## rebirth (21. Oktober 2014)

Skeletor23 schrieb:


> die hier?



Jupp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freerider1504 (22. Oktober 2014)

Skeletor23 schrieb:


> suche ne brauchbare Lampe mit guter Helmhalterung unter 100 Euro.


 
Gibt auch noch günstiger China Lampen bei ebay für circa 30€.

Hab 2 davon seit über 1 Jahr in regelmäßigem Gebrauch und wurde noch nicht enttäuscht!


----------



## benchwarmer (30. Oktober 2014)

Hallo, ich suche als Weihnachtsgeschenk die *SKS Airworx 10.0 Standpumpe* für nicht mehr als 25€ inkl. Versand. Leider über Dr. Google nichts gefunden


----------



## ONE78 (30. Oktober 2014)

Ich suche noch nen satz xtr bremshebel. Am liebsten die ohne servowave, also sowas wie die m985.


----------



## bobons (30. Oktober 2014)

benchwarmer schrieb:


> Hallo, ich suche als Weihnachtsgeschenk die *SKS Airworx 10.0 Standpumpe* für nicht mehr als 25€ inkl. Versand. Leider über Dr. Google nichts gefunden



Heute im Angebot bei Rose für 26 Euro: http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/rose-druckmacher-bl-standpumpe/aid:641870
Sind aber schon 30 Euro inkl. Porto.


----------



## CorollaG6 (31. Oktober 2014)

Suche eine Paar Ergon GE1 Griffe unter UVP in der Farbe schwarz


----------



## zuz (1. November 2014)

suche neue federgabel für stumpi 2012 fsr comp. da die alte fox float evo dringend nach einem service schreit, mich die fummeligen thru bolt aufallenden ohnehin nerven denke ich gleich an ersatz. 26", 140-150mm, 15mm achse, lockout etc. egal, gibts da grad ein schnäppchen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## geopard (2. November 2014)

Hallo ich suche eine Quelle, bei der man Speichen in diversen Längen beziehen kann.
DT oder Sapim oder alternativen.
Bevorzugt konfizierte 2,0 1,8 2,0.


----------



## ticris (2. November 2014)

bei bike24 gibt es jede Menge Speichen - vor allem auch einzeln.
http://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=13;search=speichen;pitems=50


----------



## Berrrnd (2. November 2014)

.


----------



## damonsta (2. November 2014)

Hibike.


----------



## amila (3. November 2014)

Ich suche ein Kurbelset für ein Cube Stadtrad. Ich dachte da an einer Deore, vielleicht an SLX? Schwarz wäre nett muss aber nicht unbedingt sein.


----------



## Mr. Nice (3. November 2014)

Nothing85 schrieb:


> Suche einen Vorbau. Am liebsten den von Kore Repute 35mm. Kostenpunkt ca 60€ Problem ist leider nur das er nicht lieferbar ist. Habt ihr evtl noch ein Geheimtipp oder eine Geheimseite wo ich diesen finden kann. Schwarz oder weiß wäre mir egal.
> Ähnliche Vorbauten in dem Preisrahmen nehme ich auch gern.
> Danke und schöne Grüße aus dem Harz



http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/spank-spike-race-vorbau/aid:720998


----------



## Pitchshifter (7. November 2014)

Ich suche eine *BOS Deville* Federgabel
27,5" - 160 mm - Schwarz - unbedingt mit TRC

Kann neu oder auch eine aus einem neuen Bike ausgebaute Federgabel sein - jedenfalls unter 950 Euro. Danke!


----------



## Jierdan (10. November 2014)

Suche Hope Sattelklemme in Gold und 34.9mm. Hauptsache verfügbar.


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (10. November 2014)

Ich suche einen Syntace Vector Carbon Lenker 780mm 12° (wesentlich) günstiger als 198 Euro.

Grüße
Kalle


----------



## Jierdan (17. November 2014)

Da suche ich mit. Alternativ nehme ich auch eine 760mm-Plus-Variante hiervor.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -habicht- (17. November 2014)

Bei 760mm bin ich dabei sollte 20mm Rise haben. Kann auch gerne von Easton sein, finde da nur die 740mm Varianten zu einem akzeptablen Preis :/


----------



## Mr. Nice (18. November 2014)

Gibt´s aktuell bei CRC einen Gutscheincode bzw. hat jemand noch einen Voucher übrig.


----------



## sp00n82 (18. November 2014)

Hätte 5€ ab 50.


----------



## Mr. Nice (18. November 2014)




----------



## 3 Steps Ahead (18. November 2014)

Suche ne Sram Guide RSC schwarz im Set für unter 255€. Gerne auch in Verbindung mit Gutscheinen


----------



## tozzi (18. November 2014)

3 Steps Ahead schrieb:


> Suche ne Sram Guide RSC schwarz im Set für unter 255€. Gerne auch in Verbindung mit Gutscheinen


Hallo,

Morgen beim Stadler 259€ - 20% = 207,20€

Grüße


----------



## 3 Steps Ahead (18. November 2014)

Auch online?


----------



## corra (18. November 2014)

weiss einer günstig ein xx1 schaltwerk ???


----------



## tozzi (18. November 2014)

3 Steps Ahead schrieb:


> Auch online?


Hallo,

meines Wissens nicht - aber dort mal anfragen kostet ja nichts.

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hans (18. November 2014)

tozzi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> meines Wissens nicht - aber dort mal anfragen kostet ja NICHTS



ist Personalkauf - nicht online
Es gibt einen Berechtigungsschein, wird aber meist nicht verlangt 

war am Freitag auch schon , hab mir dieses Scott Genius 940 für 1599,00 Euro geholt 

http://www.zweirad-stadler.com/shop/scott/scott-genius-940.html,a29053


----------



## Deleted176932 (18. November 2014)

Ohne euch die Illusion zu nehmen finde bei stadler nix, was nicht auch woanders sogar nach Abzug d 20% v uvp wohlgemerkt günstiger gewesen wäre 

Gesendet von meinem Z10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Hans (18. November 2014)

Ich denke nicht, das Du da Scott Genius irgendwie günstiger findest

Und die 20%gibt es auch auf reduzierte Ware. Es gibt ein paar Ausnahmen, zB Shimano


----------



## Deleted176932 (18. November 2014)

http://www.bikesnboards.de/scott-genius-940

Gesendet von meinem Z10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted176932 (18. November 2014)

Sorry waren ja 1500. Dann hast es günstig bekommen

Gesendet von meinem Z10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Freerider1504 (19. November 2014)

Mr. Nice schrieb:


> Gibt´s aktuell bei CRC einen Gutscheincode bzw. hat jemand noch einen Voucher übrig.



-10% auf fast alles bei Eingabe des Codes GIFT


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nothing85 (20. November 2014)

Hallo ich bräuchte eine kleine handliche Luftpumpe für unterwegs, da meine vorherige den Urlaub nicht überlebt hat. Bitte keine mit Gas sondern wirklich zum pumpen. Danke 


Gesendet von einem iPhone mit Tapatalk.


----------



## bobons (20. November 2014)

Lezyne. Z.B. http://www.rczbikeshop.de/de/lezyne-2013-tech-drive-hv-pump-black-m-4712805976300.html


----------



## jester81 (21. November 2014)

Weiß jemand, ob es zur Zeit einen Gutschein für Bike-components gibt?


----------



## freeridewindeck (23. November 2014)

Suche eine Günstige gute alternative für das muc-off Spray, kennt da jemand was?


----------



## Berrrnd (23. November 2014)

.


----------



## freeridewindeck (23. November 2014)

Sorry, meinte den Bike cleaner.


----------



## Deleted176932 (23. November 2014)

Gutschein für Bike discount jmd einen übrig? Lg

Gesendet von meinem Z10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Nachaz (24. November 2014)

Suche Formula ThirtyThree schwarz/26"/QR, vorzugsweise Non-Tapered - bester gefundener Preis 750,- bei Bike24.de


----------



## metriod (24. November 2014)

Bester Preis für Maxxis Detonator 26" - 1.0 oder 1,25 - Faltversion?


----------



## 3 Steps Ahead (25. November 2014)

tozzi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> meines Wissens nicht - aber dort mal anfragen kostet ja nichts.
> 
> Grüße


Hat übrigens geklappt. Bin nen Tag später hin und hab sie zu dem Kurs bekommen. Danke nochmal!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## haekel72 (26. November 2014)

Jemand Simano XTR M988/985 Bremsen Set (ohne Scheiben) billiger als 269€ gesehen (Bike Discount)?


----------



## haekel72 (26. November 2014)

3 Steps Ahead schrieb:


> Hat übrigens geklappt. Bin nen Tag später hin und hab sie zu dem Kurs bekommen. Danke nochmal!


Und musst wohl nochmal hin^^


----------



## 3 Steps Ahead (26. November 2014)

haekel72 schrieb:


> Und musst wohl nochmal hin^^


Hab mich noch nicht drum gestört. War heut kurz aufm Förlenberg. Die Guide is ne macht


----------



## haekel72 (26. November 2014)

3 Steps Ahead schrieb:


> Hab mich noch nicht drum gestört. War heut kurz aufm Förlenberg. Die Guide is ne macht


Freut mich!


----------



## indian66 (3. Dezember 2014)

Suche eine LEV 150 30,9 (keine DX, intern oder extern egal.) 
Bester Preis für das 2015er Modell 359,- 
https://www.bike-components.de/de/K...0mm-mit-Remote-p39302/schwarz-30-9-mm-o20845/
Wer weiß was günstigeres?


----------



## jammerlappen (3. Dezember 2014)

indian66 schrieb:


> Suche eine LEV 150 30,9 (keine DX, intern oder extern egal.)
> Bester Preis für das 2015er Modell 359,-
> https://www.bike-components.de/de/K...0mm-mit-Remote-p39302/schwarz-30-9-mm-o20845/
> Wer weiß was günstigeres?


rcz hatteste geguckt?


----------



## indian66 (3. Dezember 2014)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> rcz hatteste geguckt?


Leider keine 150er…


----------



## ernmar (8. Dezember 2014)

Suche ein 26er Hinterrad für mein Freeride Projekt mit 142x12 Nabe. Felge sollte schwarz und dem Einsatzgebiet entsprechend breite Maulweite haben.
Kennt jemand ein gutes Angebot im Netz?


----------



## R.C. (8. Dezember 2014)

ernmar schrieb:


> Suche ein 26er Hinterrad für mein Freeride Projekt mit 142x12 Nabe. Felge sollte schwarz und dem Einsatzgebiet entsprechend breite Maulweite haben.
> Kennt jemand ein gutes Angebot im Netz?



Da:



Freerider1504 schrieb:


> Bei superstar-components gibt es heute -30% auf alle selbst erstellten Wunsch LRS (Unter anderem interessant für Chris King  )
> 
> Code: XMAS8


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jierdan (16. Dezember 2014)

Was gibt der Markt gerade so an Gabeln für 26", 1 1/8", 100mm FW und ~1600g her bis 200€ her? Ich finde immer nur noch tapered : (


----------



## toastet (16. Dezember 2014)

RockShox 30 Gold


----------



## bobons (16. Dezember 2014)

Jierdan schrieb:


> Was gibt der Markt gerade so an Gabeln für 26", 1 1/8", 100mm FW und ~1600g her bis 200€ her? Ich finde immer nur noch tapered : (



Leg noch 50 drauf: http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kauf...warz-grau-mit-remote-option-406165/wg_id-6884


----------



## Snap4x (17. Dezember 2014)

Suche 203er Bremsscheibe und 180er. Marke! egal, aber kein NoName oder Billig zeug was sich nach der ersten Abfahrt verzieht alá Clarks


----------



## FrozenSmoke (17. Dezember 2014)

Diese kann ich empfehlen:
https://www.bike-components.de/de/Shimano/Bremsscheibe-SM-RT66-6-Loch-p33653/


----------



## CubeFan1998 (17. Dezember 2014)

Jierdan schrieb:


> Was gibt der Markt gerade so an Gabeln für 26", 1 1/8", 100mm FW und ~1600g her bis 200€ her? Ich finde immer nur noch tapered : (



Hättest du ein Problem mit restposten aus letzen oder vorletzem Jahr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Snap4x (17. Dezember 2014)

Jierdan schrieb:


> Was gibt der Markt gerade so an Gabeln für 26", 1 1/8", 100mm FW und ~1600g her bis 200€ her? Ich finde immer nur noch tapered : (



Schau mal in meinen Anzeigen 
Weiß ja nicht ob das was für dich ist. Für 160€ ist es deine  Ist übrigens die Reba SL mit Gate Einstellung und Lockout


----------



## Jierdan (17. Dezember 2014)

CubeFan1998 schrieb:


> Hättest du ein Problem mit restposten aus letzen oder vorletzem Jahr?



Überhaupt kein Problem, ich fahre unter anderem zwei top funktionierende Marzocchi von 2007, ich kenn da nix.

@Cr3ckb0t : genau sowas, aber: oops, ich hätte dazu schreiben sollen: schwarz ; ) kommt ersatzweise hier rin:


----------



## Snap4x (17. Dezember 2014)

Schade.
Gabel ist ansich top. Nur weil alle jetzt 29" etc. Tapered und 15 mm Achse fahren will keiner mehr eine Gabel mit 1 1/8", 9 mm Achse für 26" fahren. Für 160€ inkl. Versand für die Forum Member mein Angebot 
Ach ja: Sie ist weiss!


----------



## CubeFan1998 (17. Dezember 2014)

Jierdan schrieb:


> Überhaupt kein Problem, ich fahre unter anderem zwei top funktionierende Marzocchi von 2007, ich kenn da nix.
> 
> @Cr3ckb0t : genau sowas, aber: oops, ich hätte dazu schreiben sollen: schwarz ; ) kommt ersatzweise hier rin:



Schau mal hier (http://stores.ebay.de/Fahrrad-Onlin...69866013&_sid=138501293&_trksid=p4634.c0.m322) in dem Shop gibts ein paar gute Angebote von Restposten (ich weiß viel Weiß) aber vielleicht wird ja nochmal mehr Geld locker


----------



## Dakeyras (18. Dezember 2014)

Hat jemand einen Biker-Boarder.de-Gutschein parat? 

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## bobons (18. Dezember 2014)

Dakeyras schrieb:


> Hat jemand einen Biker-Boarder.de-Gutschein parat?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk



Schau mal in den Adventskalender: http://www.biker-boarder.de/shopware/ADVENTSKALENDER-|-shop-by-day_campaign_61.html



> Wir freuen uns, dich gesund und munter bei uns zu sehen. Deswegen gibt es heute 20% Rabatt auf alle Helme und Brillen von Giro, Bell, Scott, Smith und Specialized.
> 
> Giro | Bell | Scott | Smith | Specialized
> 
> Gutscheincode: XMAS#18


----------



## Catsoft (18. Dezember 2014)

bobons schrieb:


> Schau mal in den Adventskalender: http://www.biker-boarder.de/shopware/ADVENTSKALENDER-|-shop-by-day_campaign_61.html



Bei H&S allerdings heute 35% auf Helme!!


----------



## Dakeyras (18. Dezember 2014)

Ja,  den kannte ich. Suche aber nach einem allgemeingültigem Gutscheincode. Oder eben Kategorie Softbindungen/Flow. 

Mal sehen. Vielleicht kommt die nächsten Tage noch was passendes im Kalender. 

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## bobons (18. Dezember 2014)

Dakeyras schrieb:


> Ja,  den kannte ich. Suche aber nach einem allgemeingültigem Gutscheincode. Oder eben Kategorie Softbindungen/Flow.



Das gab es glaube ich schon. Vielleicht kommt es ja nochmal! 
Übrigens sind manche Helme bei H&S trotz "35%" teurer als mit 20% bei BB.


----------



## Dakeyras (18. Dezember 2014)

bobons schrieb:


> Das gab es glaube ich schon.



Mist. Irgendwie hab ich es dieses Jahr nicht geschafft alle Adventskalender zu verfolgen... 

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FrozenSmoke (19. Dezember 2014)

Bin auf der Suche nach einer Spank Spike 26" Race Felge in schwarz. konnte bis jetzt nur UVPs finden. Weiß jemand wo ich die günstiger herbekommen könnte?


----------



## Mountain_Screen (20. Dezember 2014)

FrozenSmoke schrieb:


> Bin auf der Suche nach einer Spank Spike 26" Race Felge in schwarz. konnte bis jetzt nur UVPs finden. Weiß jemand wo ich die günstiger herbekommen könnte?



UVP liegt bei 69,90€ ?

Hier gibt es sie für 67,90€ inkl. Versand auf Rechnung.
Bei CRC liegt der Preis bei 66,49€ Versandkostenfrei, gibt allerdings grad keine Gutscheine die anwendbar sind.


----------



## Nothing85 (20. Dezember 2014)

Ich bräuchte Sram Trigger 3x9 Fach am besten x9 oder x0 gern auch gebraucht hat da jemand was gesehen?


Gesendet von einem iPhone mit Tapatalk.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (20. Dezember 2014)

Nothing85 schrieb:


> Ich bräuchte Sram Trigger 3x9 Fach am besten x9 oder x0 gern auch gebraucht hat da jemand was gesehen?
> Gesendet von einem iPhone mit Tapatalk.



Hier x9 rechts 39€: http://www.cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?cPath=31_76&products_id=11045

ansonsten x5 komplett im gleichen store für zusammen 25€.


----------



## bobons (21. Dezember 2014)

Dakeyras schrieb:


> Mist. Irgendwie hab ich es dieses Jahr nicht geschafft alle Adventskalender zu verfolgen...
> 
> Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk



Heute gibt es bei B-B 15% auf Gutscheine im Adventskalender: Gutschein mit 15% besorgen und damit dann wiederum Teile kaufen. Aber trotzdem den Preisvergleich nicht vergessen!



Hans schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Wo gibt es denn zur Zeit eine Reverb oder LEV zum Schnäppchenpreis
> 
> ...



Die 150er gibt es im b-c Adventskalender günstig: https://www.bike-components.de/de/Kind-Shock/LEV-DX-Sattelstuetze-150mm-mit-Remote-p39206/
@Hans: Hier gehören Gesuche rein.


----------



## prof.66 (21. Dezember 2014)

bin auf der suche nach einer Magura MT5 unter 240€ für das komplette set


----------



## Dakeyras (21. Dezember 2014)

@bobons:  hab ich heute früh gesehen und gleich einen Gutschein bestellt. Hoffe der kommt schnell. leider warens BIS ZU 15% Rabatt, d.h. auf gutscheine bis 1000€ sind es 10%, ab 1250€ gibts 15 %. Aber besser als nichts, zumal meine wunschbindung auch schon gut reduziert wurde. Danke fürs bescheid geben!


----------



## Snap4x (22. Dezember 2014)

Gibt es irgendwo gerade X.0 Kurbeln im Angebot?


----------



## bobons (22. Dezember 2014)

Cr3ckb0t schrieb:


> Gibt es irgendwo gerade X.0 Kurbeln im Angebot?



Oft bei CNC oder Amazon:
http://www.cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?products_id=13370
http://www.cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?cPath=41_968_970&products_id=14312


Die XX1 ist gerade im Warehouse günstig (170 Euro): http://www.amazon.de/gp/offer-listing/B00D6G8H96/ref=dp_olp_used?ie=UTF8&condition=used


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 3 Steps Ahead (22. Dezember 2014)

Huhu,

Suche x0 type2 oder type2.1 mid cage Schaltwerk. Irgendwer was gefunden unter 139 + Versand?


----------



## CubeFan1998 (27. Dezember 2014)

Moin,

hat jemand ein Angebot für einen guten schlamm reifen nicht breiter als 2,4" und eine gute Mischung keine Performance oder andere billig Mischung.


----------



## corra (27. Dezember 2014)

hat einer nen gutschein code für bike components oder bike 24 ??


----------



## ONE78 (27. Dezember 2014)

Gibt's grad irgendwo ne 10fach kette auf ultegra/xt niveau in günstig?


----------



## Grize (29. Dezember 2014)

Suche eine Race Face Next SL Stealth Kurbel (175 mm) mit einem 34 Blatt.


----------



## bobons (29. Dezember 2014)

Grize schrieb:


> Suche eine Race Face Next SL Stealth Kurbel (175 mm) mit einem 34 Blatt.



Such mal hier: 



> VENTES FLASH: 35% de remise sur Pédaliers RACEFACE
> Nous vous offrons *- 35% en plus* sur tous*les Pédaliers RACEFACE 2014*
> 
> Code remise: *RCZRFC*
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grize (29. Dezember 2014)

Danke für den Tip......alles dabei....nur das was ich suche leider nicht


----------



## gunznoc (30. Dezember 2014)

Moin!

Hat jemand einen Tipp für einen:

Schwalbe Magic Mary
27,5 x 2,35"
Snake Skin
Trail Star

?

Ich finde nirgends solch einen Reifen auf Lager. 

Danke

Gruß
Niklas


----------



## Styer (5. Januar 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

Suche ein Schnäppchen für ein neues Kettenblatt: 36t 104 lk für 2x10 (mit 22t).
Hat da jemand zufällig ein Angebot im Blick?

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Darkwing Duck (11. Januar 2015)

Hallo, ich suche eine günstige Bezugsquelle für schwarze Sapim Polyax Alunippel in 2,0x14 mm. Die konnte man gefühlt jahrelang für 10 € je 100 Stk. bei BMO bestellen, jetzt sind sie dort jedoch als "nicht nachbestellbar" markiert. 

Gibt es da irgendeinen Geheimtipp, evtl auch Shops, die die Nippel nicht gelistet haben, aber trotzdem verkaufen?


----------



## toastet (11. Januar 2015)

frag mal beim Sören speerlaufraeder.de
ist hier der user runterfahrer


----------



## Nothing85 (11. Januar 2015)

Suche günstige Klickpedalen mit SPD System für den Alltag. Wartungsfrei sollten sie sein und günstig....
Hatte die shimano 520 bei bike components für 20€ gesehen aber evtl gehts mit einem anderen Modell noch besser für den Preis?


Gesendet von einem iPhone mit Tapatalk.


----------



## rpitz (11. Januar 2015)

Nothing85 schrieb:


> Suche günstige Klickpedalen mit SPD System für den Alltag. Wartungsfrei sollten sie sein und günstig....
> Hatte die shimano 520 bei bike components für 20€ gesehen aber evtl gehts mit einem anderen Modell noch besser für den Preis?
> 
> 
> Gesendet von einem iPhone mit Tapatalk.


Nein. Biligere brauchbare SPD Pedale wirst du nicht finden.


----------



## Floh (12. Januar 2015)

Ich suche einen "günstigen" Lenker:
- 40 mm Rise
- ab 740 mm breit
- Carbon

unter 100 Euro... gerne Auslaufmodell.
Habe bei den einschlägigen Versendern zwar günstige Carbonriser gefunden, aber alle nur mit 15-20 mm Rise.


----------



## bobons (12. Januar 2015)

Floh schrieb:


> Ich suche einen "günstigen" Lenker:
> - 40 mm Rise
> - ab 740 mm breit
> - Carbon
> ...



Wenn Du 100 g mehr (und 50 Euro mehr in der Tasche)  in Kauf nimmst, wäre der Renthal FatBar Lite etwas. Die Carbon-Variante kostet leider 130 Euro, erfüllt aber sonst Deine Anforderungen. Der Easton EC70 mit 40 mm (https://www.bike-components.de/de/Easton/EC70-Carbon-40mm-OS-Riser-Lenker-p39630/) kommt fast beim Preis hin, hat aber "nur" 720 mm. Da würde ich Griffe mit stabilen Innenhülsen nehmen (Speci Rocca z.B.) und diese 10 mm überstehen lassen - mache ich auch so, damit der Carbon-Lenker bei Stürzen besser geschützt ist, die Griffe sind günstiger.
Hier noch ein Reverse mit 38 mm (1.5") für 100 Euro, aber nur 710 mm: http://www.bikeavenue.de/b2c/REVERSE-AM-Carbon-R318mm-15-710mm-Black?rg=5


----------



## Floh (12. Januar 2015)

Super danke für die Tips!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## simplesimson (12. Januar 2015)

Den Easton EC70 gibts hier für 110 http://www.bike-mailorder.de/Bike-Parts/Handlebars-Accessories/EC70-Carbon-Riser-Lenker.html


----------



## ONE78 (13. Januar 2015)

Darkwing Duck schrieb:


> Hallo, ich suche eine günstige Bezugsquelle für schwarze Sapim Polyax Alunippel in 2,0x14 mm. Die konnte man gefühlt jahrelang für 10 € je 100 Stk. bei BMO bestellen, jetzt sind sie dort jedoch als "nicht nachbestellbar" markiert.
> 
> Gibt es da irgendeinen Geheimtipp, evtl auch Shops, die die Nippel nicht gelistet haben, aber trotzdem verkaufen?



http://www.komponentix.de/Speichen/Speichennippel/Alu-Polyax.html


----------



## Thebike69 (15. Januar 2015)

Suche
FORMULA CR3 Bremsenset 203/180


----------



## bs99 (15. Januar 2015)

Thebike69 schrieb:


> Suche
> FORMULA CR3 Bremsenset 203/180


http://www.probikeshop.net/bremsenset-formula-cr3-2015/103504.html
Ich hätte eine neue Formula 203er Scheibe die ich gerne gegen eine 180er tauschen würde!


----------



## erkan1984 (15. Januar 2015)

hätte bedarf an einer Reverb Stealth 420/430 mm in 31.6mm.
mmx rechts.
jemand ne Idee?
Was ist der gängige Marktpreis?


----------



## Thebike69 (17. Januar 2015)

Geht's noch Schnäppchiger?!?!?!



bs99 schrieb:


> http://www.probikeshop.net/bremsenset-formula-cr3-2015/103504.html


----------



## Goddi8 (17. Januar 2015)

prof.66 schrieb:


> bin auf der suche nach einer Magura MT5 unter 240€ für das komplette set


Falls du noch suchst
https://de.hollandbikeshop.com/advanced_search_result.php?keywords=magura+mt5


----------



## FrozenSmoke (17. Januar 2015)

Bin auf der Suche nach einer Hope Vorderradnabe 20mm in grau.
Konnte leider nur eine in rot für 64 entdecken..
Dazu wäre ich für einen billigen Tipp was leichte passende Speichen angeht.
Komplettrad würde auch gehen..
Danke


----------



## bobons (17. Januar 2015)

FrozenSmoke schrieb:


> Bin auf der Suche nach einer Hope Vorderradnabe 20mm in grau.
> Konnte leider nur eine in rot für 64 entdecken..
> Dazu wäre ich für einen billigen Tipp was leichte passende Speichen angeht.
> Komplettrad würde auch gehen..
> Danke



http://www.wigglesport.de/hope-pro2...07hbGDcC_dc|pcrid||pkw||pmt||prd|5360445556de
http://www.probikeshop.net/hope-vordernabe-pro-2-evo-gunsmoke/73437.html
http://r2-bike.com/HOPE-Nabe-front-Pro-II-2-EVO-fuer-20-mm-Steckachse-175g
Das Grau heisst auch gunmetal, gunsmoke oder smokegrey - da ist der Kreativität der Händler keine Grenze gesetzt. 
Vielleicht wirst Du so besser fündig.
R2-Bike hat auch leichte günstige Speichen, 2.0-1.8 oder 2.0-1.8-2.0 gehen immer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxito (22. Januar 2015)

Suche ein Magura HS 33 oder HS 11 Set. Das günstigste Angebot das ich gesehen habe, ist das Vorgängermodell der HS33 im Set für 125,-. Gebraucht würde ich sie auch nehmen.


----------



## mg! (5. Februar 2015)

Suche Polar cs 500 Tacho - oder was vergleichbares. Günstigstes Angebot bisher ist Rose mit 100 ...


----------



## [email protected] (5. Februar 2015)

Suche ein Laufradsatz Schnäppchen für einen Freund.
V-Brake, 26,9 fach,  max 100€


----------



## bobons (5. Februar 2015)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Suche ein Laufradsatz Schnäppchen für einen Freund.
> V-Brake, 26,9 fach,  max 100€



Soll es neu sein? Damit müßte man zur Zeit erschlagen werden, wenigstens gebraucht.

Hier ist ein Crossmax mit Exalith-Felgen, da sieht das Stadtrad immer piekfein aus: http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/524388-mavic-cross-max-26-laufradsatz-inkl-schnellspanner

Und hier ein stabiler LRS, der in Zukunft sogar auf Disc umgerüstet werden kann: http://www.cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?cPath=320_133_520&products_id=3476
oder hier: http://www.cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?cPath=320_133_520&products_id=1464


----------



## Enginejunk (5. Februar 2015)

schau mal bei poison bikes, habe mir dort für die stadthure einen satz zusammengestellt für 90€.


----------



## 3 Steps Ahead (6. Februar 2015)

Suche Hope Pro 2 evo Naben. Hat jemand ein Tipp wo es die am günstigsten gibt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freerider1504 (6. Februar 2015)

schau mal bei wiggle, die haben die öfters mal zu nem guten kurs.


----------



## bobons (6. Februar 2015)

bobons schrieb:


> http://www.wigglesport.de/hope-pro2-evo-mtb-vorderradnabe-2/?lang=de&curr=EUR&dest=9&sku=5360445556&utm_source=pla&utm_medium=base&utm_campaign=de&kpid=5360445556&utm_source=google&utm_term=&utm_campaign=Shopping - All&utm_medium=base&utm_content=s07hbGDcC_dc|pcrid||pkw||pmt||prd|5360445556de
> http://www.probikeshop.net/hope-vordernabe-pro-2-evo-gunsmoke/73437.html
> http://r2-bike.com/HOPE-Nabe-front-Pro-II-2-EVO-fuer-20-mm-Steckachse-175g
> Das Grau heisst auch gunmetal, gunsmoke oder smokegrey - da ist der Kreativität der Händler keine Grenze gesetzt.
> ...



Neulich hat einer die Nabe in gunmetal gesucht, vielleicht hilft es Dir.


----------



## Mojo25 (7. Februar 2015)

Hi,
ich suche einen *Evoc Explorer 30l Rucksack*, am liebsten in schwarz. Die UVP ist 140€, das finde ich ganz schön teuer. 
Weiß jemand, ob der irgendwo im Angebot ist?

Gruß, Mojo


----------



## aleman01 (7. Februar 2015)

Hallo,
suche den günstigsten Preis für 
Dt Swiss 
*350 Disc IS 6-Loch Nabe X-12 x 142mm HR 32L*
*und Dt Swiss
350 Disc IS 6-Loch Nabe 15 x 100mm VR 32L
bitte nicht nubuk-bikes.
*


----------



## bs99 (7. Februar 2015)

CNC-bikes ist ca 20,- teurer bei der hr Nabe.
Warum nicht nubuk?


----------



## aleman01 (7. Februar 2015)

nubuk kassiert und liefert nicht. Ich muß wohl nächste Woche zum Anwalt.


----------



## cxfahrer (7. Februar 2015)

aleman01 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> suche den günstigsten Preis für
> Dt Swiss
> *350 Disc IS 6-Loch Nabe X-12 x 142mm HR 32L*
> ...



http://stores.ebay.de/bikestacja


----------



## Enginejunk (7. Februar 2015)

weiss jemand wo es grade günstig ne 10-fach kassette und ne kette gibt? sollte zum ZEE schaltwerk passen (also wohl shimano, keine ahnung ob sram passt)


----------



## bobons (7. Februar 2015)

Enginejunk schrieb:


> weiss jemand wo es grade günstig ne 10-fach kassette und ne kette gibt? sollte zum ZEE schaltwerk passen (also wohl shimano, keine ahnung ob sram passt)



http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kauf...ette-cs-hg62-10-11-32-zaehne-85603/wg_id-1835
http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kauf...ette-cs-hg62-10-11-32-zaehne-85603/wg_id-1835


----------



## Enginejunk (7. Februar 2015)

cool, danke. da kostet ja das schaltwerk auch gleich en zehner weniger....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mojo25 (7. Februar 2015)

Edit: war zu langsam.


----------



## fregger87 (12. Februar 2015)

Suche am besten einen Race Face Turbine Vorbau 1 1/8 50-70mm Länge und 35mm Klemmung. Günstigster Preis 89,90 

Danke im Vorraus


----------



## bs99 (13. Februar 2015)

Hier http://www.wiggle.co.uk/race-face-turbine-35-stem/
Oder hier http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...Race-Face-Turbine-potence-black-Mod-2015.html

Bitte in die Gewichtsdatenbank wenn du den kaufst!


----------



## Ghoste (13. Februar 2015)

Wenns noch nicht zu spät ist, bei hibike gibts derzeit wieder eine 10% Aktion!


----------



## criscross (13. Februar 2015)

Ghoste schrieb:


> Wenns noch nicht zu spät ist, bei hibike gibts derzeit wieder eine 10% Aktion!



gibts da nen Link ? oder nen Code ?


----------



## gunznoc (13. Februar 2015)

criscross schrieb:


> gibts da nen Link ? oder nen Code ?



Jau:



			
				BMO schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Niklas,
> 
> dieses Wochenende geben wir dir zusätzliche *10% Extra-Rabatt* *auf deinen
> Einkauf bei BMO (auch bereits reduzierte Artikel).
> ...



Gruß
Niklas


----------



## criscross (13. Februar 2015)

gunznoc schrieb:


> Jau:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ich meinte für Hibike !


----------



## gunznoc (13. Februar 2015)

criscross schrieb:


> ich meinte für Hibike !


Oh sorry. Völlig überlesen


----------



## Ghoste (13. Februar 2015)

AG183/ERMY-5TUW-WSH9


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enginejunk (13. Februar 2015)

oder enfach gleich bei günstigen läden bestellen. hibike is eigentlich nich grad preiswert....


----------



## Asrael (13. Februar 2015)

Achja? Im preisvergleich hat hibike bei mir bis jetzt nie wirklich schlecht abgeschnitten. Zuletzt ein Maxxis Highroller II Exo 26x2.4 Maxxpro für knapp 30€. Dann noch 6% DIMB Rabatt und ich war bei 28€.
Dazu noch versandkostenfrei ab 100€.
Es gibt wirklich viel an hibike zu bemängeln, aber die Preise sind eigentlich immer top.


----------



## criscross (13. Februar 2015)

Hallo,
hat vielleicht jemand einen Syntace Megaforce 2 Vorbau in 40mm Länge unter 108 € gesehen ?

Danke

bei Hibike gibts keine Prozente auf Syntace, habs eben probiert ....


----------



## bs99 (13. Februar 2015)

http://m.bike-mailorder.de/item/303330353639303035323433

+



gunznoc schrieb:


> Jau:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





criscross schrieb:


> Hallo,
> hat vielleicht jemand einen Syntace Megaforce 2 Vorbau in 40mm Länge unter 108 € gesehen ?
> 
> Danke
> ...


----------



## limbokoenig (13. Februar 2015)

Enginejunk schrieb:


> oder enfach gleich bei günstigen läden bestellen. hibike is eigentlich nich grad preiswert....



Was sind denn günstige Läden?

Die letzten Sachen habe ich alle bei Hibike bestellt weil es im Vergleich am günstigsten war...


----------



## Nachaz (13. Februar 2015)

Wenn ich etwas brauche checke ich routinemäßig die hier:
http://www.actionsports.de/
http://www.berg-ab.de/shop/
http://www.bike-components.de/
http://www.bike-discount.de/
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/
http://www.bike24.de/
http://www.r2-bike.com/

Wenn ich da nix befriedigendes finde, kommen die hier hinzu:
http://www.alltricks.de/
http://www.bikeavenue.de/
http://www.bikehardest.net/
http://www.biker-boarder.de/
http://www.boc24.de/
http://www.carboncycles.cc/
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/
http://www.cnc-bike.de/
http://www.cycle-basar.de/
http://www.discount-of-brands.com/
http://www.gocycle.de/
http://www.gravity-sports.de/
http://www.hibike.de/
http://www.kurbelix.com/
http://www.mountainbikes.net/
http://www.nubuk-bikes.de/
http://www.planet-x-bikes.co.uk/
http://www.probikeshop.net/
http://www.rad-station.de/
http://www.starbike.com/
http://www.tnc-hamburg.de/

Bei Hibike bestell ich nicht so gerne, da es da mal "Unregelmäßigkeiten" bei der Garantieabwicklung der Bremse eines Kumpels gab, bei Nubuk muss man dem Vernehmen nach wohl auch vorsichtig sein. Bei alltricks und probikeshop habe ich selber noch nicht bestellt.

Bleibt noch http://www.superstarcomponents.com und bei denen ich nicht bestelle, da man dort nur per PayPal zahlen kann. Dann gibt es noch http://www.rczbikeshop.de/ die mir persönlich ein bisschen obskur vorkommen (Shop aus Luxemburg, AGB sind haarsträubend), aber es gibt wohl Leute im Schnäppchenjägerthread die schon dort bestellt haben.

Edit: *Ach ja, wenn jemand noch gute Läden kennt - nur her damit *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bs99 (13. Februar 2015)

Bikestore.cc
Wiggle.co.uk


----------



## Ghoste (13. Februar 2015)

Bei rczbikeshop auch schon einige male bestellt! Alles top, schnelle Lieferung, Reklamation lief auch schnell und Problemlos ab.
Hatte bei einer Kurbel RF Turbine einen arm mit 170mm und einen mit 175mm bekommen. Reklamation per Mail, zurück geschickt. Austauschartikel bekommen. Hab damals für die Turbine 2x10 mit Bash Guard incl. Innenlager 160€ bezahlt war unschlagbar günstig!


----------



## Enginejunk (13. Februar 2015)

am liebsten bestelle ich bei bike-discount (grade erst wieder) und bei berg-ab. 
eben weil unschlagbare preise und verdammt schneller versand.


----------



## Nachaz (13. Februar 2015)

bs99 schrieb:


> Wiggle.co.uk


Leider auch effektiv nur Paypal.



Ghoste schrieb:


> Bei rczbikeshop auch schon einige male bestellt! Alles top, schnelle Lieferung, Reklamation lief auch schnell und Problemlos ab


Danke für die Info - hätte da mal fast 3 SixC-Kurbeln für mich und den Bekanntenkreis bestellt, aber dann sind damals im letzten Moment die Preise wieder hoch gegangen...


----------



## Berrrnd (13. Februar 2015)

.


----------



## Ghoste (13. Februar 2015)

Da verwechselst du sicher was! Allein die Crank Arms kosten normalerweise 159€!
Und die Kettenblätter alleine ebenfalls 99€.
Selbst hier im Bikemarkt gebraucht teurer!
(z.B. hier http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/542722-race-face-turbine-2x10)

Innenlager mit über 60€ ist ebenfalls dabei gewesen...

Da würde ich gern dein Angebot sehen und mir paar auf Lager legen bzw. fürs doppelte verkaufen ;-)


----------



## Berrrnd (13. Februar 2015)

.


----------



## shurikn (13. Februar 2015)

Enginejunk schrieb:


> am liebsten bestelle ich bei bike-discount (grade erst wieder) und bei berg-ab.
> eben weil unschlagbare preise und verdammt schneller versand.



Bei berg-ab sind die Versandkosten mit 6,90 nicht konkurrenzfähig, sonst hätte ich schon öfter bestellt.


----------



## Enginejunk (13. Februar 2015)

2,95€ mehr an versandkosten relativieren sich ruckzuck mit den günstigeren artikelpreisen. zumal man bei den sonderangeboten manchmal richtige schnapper macht.


----------



## Ghoste (13. Februar 2015)

k_star schrieb:


> gab = vergangenheit = jetzt nicht mehr
> 
> nun gibt es noch die normale 2fach für 119€ inkl. lager.
> dafür habe ich vor über einem jahr aber auch nur 89 € gezahlt.



Wenn du mit 28/40 fahren möchtest... Ich will damit auch in die Berge - aber vllt. sind auch einfach meine Waden zu schwach ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (13. Februar 2015)

.


----------



## Ghoste (13. Februar 2015)

Das ist dann wirklich "geschenkt"! 
Wollte ja egtl nur sagen, dass die sehr oft sehr gute Preise haben, was du damit ja bekräftigt hast ;-)


----------



## limbokoenig (13. Februar 2015)

Das ist ja mal ne liste!
Vielen dank dafür.
Doch ein paar Sachen dabei dir ich bisher nicht kannte


----------



## Nachaz (14. Februar 2015)

Ich persönlich bestelle sehr gerne bei R2, ist mein Lieblingsladen.

Sehr viele Artikel im Webshop mit Waagenbild
1% Skonto bei Bestellung per Vorkasse
Produktfragen werden währen der Geschäftszeiten IDR innerhalb von 30 min. beantwortet.
Nett und kompetent auch am Telefon
nicht zu knappes preisliches entgegenkommen bei Custom-LRS

Blitzschneller Versand

Jeder Bestellung liegt ein Päkchen Gummibären bei 
Bei größeren Bestellungen frag' ich aber gerne auch mal im lokalen Fahhradladen, ob er die Preise mitgehen möchte, ist einfach fair - und bei so einigen Sachen wird es auch dankend angenommen.


----------



## a.nienie (14. Februar 2015)

steuersatz für 44er steuerrohr für eine tappered gabel. gerade kein geld für hope und co.


----------



## R.C. (14. Februar 2015)

a.nienie schrieb:


> steuersatz für 44er steuerrohr für eine tappered gabel. gerade kein geld für hope und co.



Nukeproof Warhead 44IETS - wenn's ihn denn irgendwo gaeben taete


----------



## bobons (16. Februar 2015)

a.nienie schrieb:


> steuersatz für 44er steuerrohr für eine tappered gabel. gerade kein geld für hope und co.



FSA Orbit ITA Headset: http://www.planetx.co.uk/i/q/HSFOITA/fsa-orbit-ita-headset
Die Preise bei Planet X sind aber gerade abgehoben, sonst war der Steuersatz 35% günstiger. Ich habe meinen für 28 Euro inkl. Versand gekauft.
Dazu kommt noch der schwache Euro.
Sonst ist das Teil spottbillig, falls je lieferbar: http://www.wowbikeparts.de/fsa/orbit-ita-b-steuersatz


----------



## Nachaz (16. Februar 2015)

shurikn schrieb:


> Bei berg-ab sind die Versandkosten mit 6,90 nicht konkurrenzfähig, sonst hätte ich schon öfter bestellt.


Manchmal hauen die aber Dinger raus, da kabeln die 6,90,- auch nicht mehr rein - letztens z.B. Matchmaker-Schellen (paar, komplett) f. 9,99,- oder immer noch: Polygon Collosus DH Rahmen f. 899,-


----------



## fregger87 (17. Februar 2015)

bs99 schrieb:


> Hier http://www.wiggle.co.uk/race-face-turbine-35-stem/
> Oder hier http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...Race-Face-Turbine-potence-black-Mod-2015.html
> 
> Bitte in die Gewichtsdatenbank wenn du den kaufst!




Gekauft, gewogen und online gestellt. 60mm, 35er Klemmung und 1 1\8 liegt bei 150 gramm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## To-bi-bo (18. Februar 2015)

Hier stand Mist.


----------



## supermanlovers (18. Februar 2015)

Gibts eine Sattelstütze a la AX/Schmolke aus China? Möchte gerne meine KCNC ersetzen aber keine 300€ ausgeben. Vom Gewicht lohnt es sich wahrscheinlich nicht.


----------



## MTBle (19. Februar 2015)

Hallo, suche eine Rock Shox Pike RCT3 Solo Air 29er 51mm Offset schwarz. Federweg 140 oder 160 (keine150).
Hat da jemand was günstiges gesehen?


----------



## dragonjackson (19. Februar 2015)

Gibt es gerade Gutscheine für bike-components?


----------



## indian66 (19. Februar 2015)

Gab es denn schonmal welche?


----------



## dragonjackson (19. Februar 2015)

Da die Funktion auf der Seite ist, gäbe es die Chance.... Hier kam letztens auch ein Gutschein, der nirgends auf der Seite online war... weiss nimmer welcher shop...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gunznoc (19. Februar 2015)

Denke das wird für die Geschenkgutscheine sein, welche man kaufen kann. 

Gruß
Niklas


----------



## bobons (19. Februar 2015)

supermanlovers schrieb:


> Gibts eine Sattelstütze a la AX/Schmolke aus China? Möchte gerne meine KCNC ersetzen aber keine 300€ ausgeben. Vom Gewicht lohnt es sich wahrscheinlich nicht.



http://www.debello.at/index.php?cat....html&XTCsid=021183c106d5df6a6548c04caac43821


----------



## rebirth (22. Februar 2015)

Jemand den Fox Rampage Pro Carbon in Schwarz (XL) unter 360 teuro gesehen?

*edit* Alternativ den TLD D3 Pinstripe Black (XL) unter 449!?


----------



## nollak (24. Februar 2015)

Suche ne Reverb Stealth 31,6mm ob 125mm oder 150mm Verstellbereich ist mir noch egal. Günstigstes Angebot sind 249€ bei bike-components bisher.


----------



## fone (25. Februar 2015)

überlegs dir. ich find 150 schon deutlich besser.


----------



## steffpro (3. März 2015)

Hallo, hat jemand die Race Face next SL (nur Kurbel ohne Kettenblätter) für unter 400 € gesehen?


----------



## mueslimann (5. März 2015)

Suche eine Variostütze, 30.9, mindestens 420mm lang, Verstellbereich mindestens 125mm, bevorzugt Remote, aber u.U. auch ohne, kein Stealth.

Gibt es da gerade irgendwo gute Angebote? Gerne auch hochpreisige Teile/Angebote (Thomson, LEV etc), sofern das Angebot unter den normalen Straßenpreisen liegt. Keine Fox.

Am unteren Rand der Preisskala:
Reverb geht für 199€ über die Theke (hibike),
KS Dropzone gibt es bei bc für 190€ mit Remote.


----------



## RW_Eddy (5. März 2015)

mueslimann schrieb:


> Suche eine Variostütze, 30.9, mindestens 420mm lang, Verstellbereich mindestens 125mm, bevorzugt Remote, aber u.U. auch ohne, kein Stealth.
> 
> Gibt es da gerade irgendwo gute Angebote? Gerne auch hochpreisige Teile/Angebote (Thomson, LEV etc), sofern das Angebot unter den normalen Straßenpreisen liegt. Keine Fox.
> 
> ...



LEV mit 150mm Hub zu 249 €
30,9 und 31,6mm

http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/kind-shock-lev-fr-dh-sattelstuetze-435-mm-6999


----------



## mueslimann (5. März 2015)

Ui, das ist echt gut, vielen Dank 
Wenn noch wer was weiß, gerne weitere Angebote. Im hochpreisigen Segment wäre die LEV schonmal echt top!


----------



## Albireo (5. März 2015)

Hi,

weiß jemand eine günstige Quelle für Conti Trail King und Mountain King II in 26" und Protection Ausführung? Irgendwie scheint jeder Shop, der den einen hat beim anderen besonders teuer zu sein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jierdan (5. März 2015)

Wiggle. Leider kein link da Smartphone


----------



## Albireo (6. März 2015)

Danke, da ist der MK günstig, aber der TK nicht so.


----------



## Bl4ckR4ider (7. März 2015)

Moin! 
Würd mir gerne mal die Five-Ten gönnen. Sind die grad iwo im Angebot?

Danke


----------



## sp00n82 (8. März 2015)

Ich würde gerne mal ein Kurbel mit 170mm Länge probieren, gibts da grad ein Schnäppchen irgendwo als Ersatz für meine Shimano XT Kurbel (Hollowtech2, 68/73mm BSA)?
Kettenblätter brauch ich nicht, die würde ich übernehmen. Sollte allerdings 3x bzw. 2x + Bashguard-fähig sein.


----------



## Bench (8. März 2015)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Ich würde gerne mal ein Kurbel mit 170mm Länge probieren, gibts da grad ein Schnäppchen irgendwo als Ersatz für meine Shimano XT Kurbel (Hollowtech2, 68/73mm BSA)?
> Kettenblätter brauch ich nicht, die würde ich übernehmen. Sollte allerdings 3x bzw. 2x + Bashguard-fähig sein.


http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/557142-shimano-slx-kurbel-170-mm

Ich war darauf auch gespannt. Ich hab bisher immer normale 175mm Kurbeln gefahren, und mir extra fürs neue Hardtail-Projekt eine 170mm geholt. Hab es schon bisschen aufm Rollentrainer gefahren, und ich muss sagen, ich merke absolut keinen unterschied.


----------



## rebirth (8. März 2015)

Suche einen rock razor in 26" pacestar mischung unter 35€. Gern auch gebraucht.


----------



## Berrrnd (8. März 2015)

.


----------



## jeffl (8. März 2015)

Ich suche eine günstigen Thule 561 Träger (bestenfalls mit Steckachsenadapter). 
Weiß jemand, ob es vielleicht irgendwo eine Aktion gibt?


----------



## sp00n82 (8. März 2015)

Bench schrieb:


> Ich war darauf auch gespannt. Ich hab bisher immer normale 175mm Kurbeln gefahren, und mir extra fürs neue Hardtail-Projekt eine 170mm geholt. Hab es schon bisschen aufm Rollentrainer gefahren, und ich muss sagen, ich merke absolut keinen unterschied.


Bei 78er Schrittlänge spucken mir die meisten Formeln sogar eher 165mm aus. Oo
Drauf gekommen bin ich jetzt eigentlich nur, weil ich gerade absolut keine gescheite Sitzposition auf dem Sattel finde. Momenaten ist mein Sattel sogar weiter vorne als eigentlich erlaubt laut dem Markierungen, und ich komme gerade mal so mit dem Knie zur Pedalachse. Mit ner kürzeren Kurbel könnte ich evtl. den Sattel wieder etwas zurückstellen, und eine annehmbare Position finden. Soweit zumindest die Hoffnung...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (8. März 2015)

Ich hab dir ne PN geschrieben, die hast du warscheinlich übersehen.. 

Bei mir hat die 170er Knieprobleme verursacht, hab aber allerdings ne 88er SL.


----------



## Bench (8. März 2015)

Wie gesagt, einfach probieren.
Ich habe 80cm SL, und irgendein Rechner hat bei mir sogar 180cm Kurbel ausgespuckt  Kann aber auch rein fürs RR gedacht gewesen sein.
Vielleicht merke ich ja nen Unterschied, wenn ich mal das Pitch mit 175 Kurbel und das Hardtail mit 170 Kurbel direkt in der Natur fahre.


----------



## ShogunZ (11. März 2015)

Hey Zusammen,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einem guten Angebot für einen Troy Lee Designs D3 Pinstripe II in der Größe L bzw. XL.

Danke schon mal.


----------



## rebirth (11. März 2015)

Glaub in Schwarz(?) wird der nie Billig(er). Ich such auch einen in XL..


----------



## ShogunZ (12. März 2015)

rebirth schrieb:


> Glaub in Schwarz(?) wird der nie Billig(er). Ich such auch einen in XL..


jep, schwarz! Hab ihn schon mal für 300€ gesehen.


----------



## Goddi8 (12. März 2015)

Hallo, ich suche eine LEV Integra 30,9 150.
Jemand einen Tip für (deutlich) <300? Gerne auch gebraucht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enginejunk (12. März 2015)

ich suche eine kettenführung: DARTMOOR KEEPER
also die obere führung, nicht den rock-guard.

weiss da jemand wo die überhaupt lieferbar ist?!?!


----------



## haekel72 (12. März 2015)

Suche ein Shimano XTR Hydraulikbremsen Disc BL-M988 + BR-M985 Set ohne Scheiben, vielleicht hat jemand was günstiges gesehen!


----------



## jammerlappen (12. März 2015)

Hat jemand einen Satz SLX-Bremsen unter den 93,-€ bei Hibike gesehen?


----------



## limbokoenig (12. März 2015)

Bei bike components glaube ich für 89,xx€


----------



## Berrrnd (12. März 2015)

.


----------



## knackundback (13. März 2015)

Gibt es irgendwo den Thomson Downhill Lenker 780mm 31,8 günstiger als bei http://www.kurbelix.de/? 
Da kostet er 72,95 € inklu Versand!


----------



## Thebike69 (14. März 2015)

Suche Enduro - Rahmen 
LR 27.5
Sattelstütze 31.6
Hinterbau 12 x 142
Steuersatz 1 1/8 (OD44mm)
1 1/2 (OD 56mm)
Federung 160mm
Unter 2.6kg


----------



## bobons (16. März 2015)

Thebike69 schrieb:


> Suche Enduro - Rahmen
> LR 27.5
> Sattelstütze 31.6
> Hinterbau 12 x 142
> ...



Das Gewicht passt nicht, dafür recht günstig:
https://transalp-bikes.com/home/211...ckungen-schwarz_eloxiert/bikes_federweg-120mm


----------



## dragonjackson (17. März 2015)

Suche günstiges Set Shimanos... Entweder die XT oder die SLX - mit Ice-Tech und mit Sinter Belägen.
Ist da etwas unter den 119,- und 145,- von bike-discount?


----------



## steffpro (17. März 2015)

Je nach Beläge findest es bei BC oder Hibike evtl. günstiger. Manchmal hilft es auch wenn die Sufu nutzt oder die letzten Antworten in diesem Thread durchliest.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jammerlappen (17. März 2015)

Bike24 hat wohl Sinter, aber keine Icetech-Beläge in der SLX deutlich unter 100,-€. Wobei ja immer noch zu beweisen wäre, dass die ohne Klapperfinnen überhaupt bremsen können


----------



## Arne (17. März 2015)

suche einen möglichst billigen Vorbau mit 31,8 Klemmung. Länge <=50 mm. Nur zum testen, daher möglichst billig sollte aber stabil genug für den Downhillbetrieb sein. Jemand ne idee?


----------



## toastet (18. März 2015)

gebraucht ausm bikemarkt?


----------



## bs99 (18. März 2015)

ak92 schrieb:


> suche einen möglichst billigen Vorbau mit 31,8 Klemmung. Länge <=50 mm. Nur zum testen, daher möglichst billig sollte aber stabil genug für den Downhillbetrieb sein. Jemand ne idee?


http://www.hibike.at/shop/product/p...bau-1-1-8-31-8x40mm-schwarzmatt-Mod-2013.html


----------



## dragonjackson (18. März 2015)

steffpro schrieb:


> Je nach Beläge findest es bei BC oder Hibike evtl. günstiger. Manchmal hilft es auch wenn die Sufu nutzt oder die letzten Antworten in diesem Thread durchliest.



Finde den Beitrag jetzt weniger produktiv. Hatte eigentlich deutlich geschrieben, was ich genau suche - keine andere Optionen.
SuFu in diesem Fall bringt nur was, bei aktuellen Beiträgen - die Preise ändern sich, gerade im Winter, täglich. Die letzten Antworten im Thread habe ich wohl durchgelesen, war nichts Aktuelles dabei?! Also, was wolltest du mir eig. sagen?


----------



## steffpro (18. März 2015)

Also ich bin aufgrund der Sufu z.B. auf die hier gestoßen. http://nubuk-bikes.de/teileparts/br...5l-post-mount11-metall-p-mfin-1000mm-schwarz/ und  http://nubuk-bikes.de/teileparts/br...5l-oadapter-11-metall-p-m-fin-1700mm-schwarz/ 
Für 122,20 € bei Vorkasse, außerdem versandkostenfrei.   SuFu hilft.


----------



## dragonjackson (18. März 2015)

Hättest ja auch zentral posten können - aber in 4 verschiedenen "Schnäppchen" Threads geht es halt verloren - SuFu hin oder her - richtig eintragen, dann siehts jeder, der einen Schnapper sucht:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/schnaeppchenjaegerthread-neu.617540/page-7#post-12788561


----------



## mg! (18. März 2015)

Hallo, 

ich suche eine Tasche a la Alpinestars 140 Holdall Tasche, um meine Klamotten für 2-3 Tage komfortabel zu transportieren. Helmfach + ggf. seperates Fach für Schuhe + dreckige Wäsche wäre cool. Gibts da was günstiges ?


----------



## nollak (18. März 2015)

24mx Gearbag kost 19,90 plus Versand. Gabs bei mir letztens auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mg! (19. März 2015)

@nollak Gibts die Tasche denn noch irgendwo ? Ich find sie nirgendwo vorrätig ...


----------



## nollak (19. März 2015)

Scheinbar nicht, die gibts ja nur bei 24mx und da ist sie wirklich ausverkauft wie ich gerade gesehen habe.


----------



## jts-nemo (23. März 2015)

Hat jemand gute Angebote für Speichen und Nippel gesehen? Soll ein 26" Enduro-LRS werden, Hope Pro2 Evo Naben, Alexrims Mid25 Felgen, 32 Loch. Ideen?


----------



## dragonjackson (23. März 2015)

Suche ich auch gerade - soll aber ein CC Satz für 29" werden.


----------



## bs99 (23. März 2015)

Sapim Race, D-light (rel. teuer) und Laser bei Actionssports;
CN424 Messerspeichen bei cncbikes.


----------



## Nachaz (23. März 2015)

1. Adresse f. *D-Light* ist discount-of-brands (*€ -,55* incl. Nippel)
*CX-Ray* f. *€ 2,25* incl. Nippel (-1% Skonto bei VK) gibt es bei R2 Bike.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jts-nemo (23. März 2015)

Danke!

Edit: Oh, und wen es interessiert: Sapim CX-Ray für 2,09 bei discount-of-brands.
Edit2: Vergesst es, natürlich ohne Nippel


----------



## dragonjackson (23. März 2015)

Nachaz schrieb:


> 1. Adresse f. *D-Light* ist discount-of-brands (*€ -,55* incl. Nippel)
> *CX-Ray* f. *€ 2,25* incl. Nippel (-1% Skonto bei VK) gibt es bei R2 Bike.


Bei der D-Light... wo steht das mit dem Nippel inkl.? Sehe es gerade nicht, ob ich da noch was bestellen muss...


----------



## Nachaz (23. März 2015)

dragonjackson schrieb:


> Bei der D-Light... wo steht das mit dem Nippel inkl.? Sehe es gerade nicht, ob ich da noch was bestellen muss...


Bei meiner letzten Bestellung waren schwarze Nippel dabei... zur Sicherheit: Anrufen!


----------



## Ghoste (26. März 2015)

Suche den Rock Razor 26 x 2,35 in Pacestar SnakeSkin 2015 günstiger als 35,90 inkl. Versand
http://www.kurbelix.de/products/Fah...Rocky-Razor-Faltreifen-26-Zoll-schwarz1.html?

Jemand ne Idee (evtl. mit rabatt Coupon o.ä.?!)


----------



## sp00n82 (26. März 2015)

Hm, bist du dir sicher, dass da schon das 2015er Modell ist? In der Beschreibung steht noch Tubeless Ready, die 2015er sind aber "Tubeless Easy". Kann natürlich auch nur Faulheit beim Updaten gewesen sein.
Das 2014er Modell gäbe es bei Bike Components für 30 + Versand.


----------



## Ghoste (26. März 2015)

Laut Herstellernr. 11600502.01 sollte es der 2015er sein (sonst ohne .01)
Bei BC kostet er 32,95€ wenn du in die Auswahl gehst, aber danke.


----------



## Betzel (27. März 2015)

2015 Fox Float 36 27,5 160mm tapered, irgendwo billiger als 999 bei Alltricks in Frankreich?


----------



## Orwell (28. März 2015)

Eher nicht! Wenn nicht gebraucht im Bikemarkt oder so.

Ich bin aktuell auf der Suche nach dem CC DB Inline in 200x57mm. Hat den schonmal jmd. günstiger als für 399€ (z.B. AS) gesehen?


----------



## Betzel (28. März 2015)

Danke, hatte ich mir schon gedacht. Zweiterhand liegen mir die Preise zu hoch, wegen Garantie und so.


----------



## Jierdan (29. März 2015)

Ich suche wieder zu öffnende Kettenschlösser für 10fach und/oder 36/38 oder 40z Kassetten-Erweiterungen für 9fach. Weiß da jemand was?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## haekel72 (3. April 2015)

Suche billiger als 75,90€
*ION - Protection K_Pact - Protektor - Gr. M, blau*


----------



## Thebike69 (4. April 2015)

Suche:
Trek Slash 9 27.5 1x11 ab 2014
Danke im Voraus


----------



## Vince683 (5. April 2015)

Ich suche eine Rock Shox Reverb Durchmesser 31,6mm / Länge 420mm für weniger als die 219€ bei diversen Händlern.


----------



## HansDampf89 (5. April 2015)

Suche Sram X9 Schaltwerk (10fach Type 2, mid cage) und x0 trigger


----------



## Styer (5. April 2015)

@Vince683 schau mal bei hibike müsste aktuell noch bei 199€ sein


----------



## bomberia (5. April 2015)

Reverb bei Stadler für 199,- diverse Ausführungen
https://shop.zweirad-stadler.de/Fah...links.html?listtype=search&searchparam=reverb
Im März hatten die noch eine Gutscheinaktion laufen. Gibts da gerade was? Weiß jmd. Bescheid?


----------



## bobons (6. April 2015)

Vince683 schrieb:


> Ich suche eine Rock Shox Reverb Durchmesser 31,6mm / Länge 420mm für weniger als die 219€ bei diversen Händlern.





bomberia schrieb:


> Reverb bei Stadler für 199,- diverse Ausführungen
> https://shop.zweirad-stadler.de/Fah...links.html?listtype=search&searchparam=reverb
> Im März hatten die noch eine Gutscheinaktion laufen. Gibts da gerade was? Weiß jmd. Bescheid?



Der Code MAERZ2015 funktioniert immer noch, gerade ausprobiert.


----------



## bomberia (6. April 2015)

Das wären dann nochmal 15 Euro weniger. Ich glaube für 184,- kann man zuschlagen. Versand ist ab 100,- frei.


----------



## Vince683 (7. April 2015)

Bei mir war es zwar nicht VK-frei, aber für 189€ ist das immer noch ein sehr guter Preis, vielen DAnk!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (7. April 2015)

Hai, jemand nen Tip wo man günstig an Energy-Gels kommt?


----------



## bobons (7. April 2015)

rebirth schrieb:


> Hai, jemand nen Tip wo man günstig an Energy-Gels kommt?



http://www.bikepalast.com/Wochenang...=lsaavpm94bkotg3ci04ou6i5c7&isTouch=0&x=0&y=0

Keine Ahnung wie viel das sonst kostet, aber:


> zu jedem bestellten Gel erhalten Sie ein gratis Gel mit dazu!!



Und noch ein paar: http://www.bikepalast.com/findologi...&keywords=gel&attrib[cat][0]=ANGEBOTE&first=0


----------



## -habicht- (7. April 2015)

Ich suche die DMR Vault in Magenta/ Purple 
Finde sie im Moment nur bei einem Shop und das für 129.-


----------



## Jierdan (7. April 2015)

rebirth schrieb:


> Hai, jemand nen Tip wo man günstig an Energy-Gels kommt?



Selbst machen auf Grundlage von Schmelzflocken, Bananen, Maltodextrin und was du sonst noch so an Nahrungsergänzung drin haben möchtest. Mir reichen die obigen drei zutaten. Die Preise für die Minipäckchen sind ja lächerlich, vom Müll mal ganz zu schweigen. Ich krieg immer zustände wenn ich auf der Strecke des Albstadt Marathons danach alle 3m die Packungen liegen sehe


----------



## Jierdan (13. April 2015)

Gibts grad irgendwo einen Ausverkauf von 26" XC-Laufradsätzen in 100x9/135x9 mit relativ breiten Felgen? So 22mm Maulweite aufwärts? N*duro 911, Flow EX, Amride, Supra 30, TrackMack, wtb i25, Pacenti DL31 und Konsorten?


----------



## bobons (14. April 2015)

Jierdan schrieb:


> Gibts grad irgendwo einen Ausverkauf von 26" XC-Laufradsätzen in 100x9/135x9 mit relativ breiten Felgen? So 22mm Maulweite aufwärts? N*duro 911, Flow EX, Amride, Supra 30, TrackMack, wtb i25, Pacenti DL31 und Konsorten?


Ausverkauf gibt es hauptsächlich für System-LRS, die handgebauten sind nicht wirklich günstiger als vor 2 Jahren. Dafür breiter und leichter!
Hier etwas aus dem Schnäppchenjäger-Thread, müßtest mal schauen ob die Achsaufnahmen wechselbar sind: https://www.bike-components.de/de/Syntace/W30-M-Disc-6-Loch-26-Laufradsatz-p41234/
Und noch was: 
http://laufraddesign.de/angebote/26...ide-25-disc-laufradsatz-gewicht-ca-1790g.html
http://laufraddesign.de/angebote/26...k-mack-disc-laufradsatz-gewicht-ca-1980g.html

Finde ich für die Preise absolut ok, mein DL31-LRS hat vor einem Jahr ca. 100 Euro mehr gekostet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sp00n82 (14. April 2015)

Track Mack Evo mit 4Way Pro gibts immer noch für 300€ bei Actionsports:
http://www.actionsports.de/de/fun-w...disc-1920g-laufradsatz-26er-incl.tlr-kit-4517


----------



## 3 Steps Ahead (14. April 2015)

Suche Lieferbaren Magic Mary 27,5 snake skin trailstar


----------



## grobi59 (15. April 2015)

Suche X01 Kassette (XG1195) günstiger als 230€ und XX1 Schalthebel günstiger als 110€.


----------



## -Malte- (20. April 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

nachdem mir die Smartphone-Navigation auf die Nerven geht, soll so schnell wie möglich ein *Garmin Oregon 600* ins Haus. Aktuell ab 280€ (Amazon 300€) zu finden. Zeitweise gab es das mal in den Amazon Blitzangeboten für 249€. 

Hat jemand eine Ahnung, wo aktuell unter 280€ fürs *Oregon 600* möglich sind (Gutscheine für Engelhorn o.ä.?)?

Viele Grüße
Malte


----------



## bobons (21. April 2015)

Hatte hier nicht mal jemand einen Rock Razor für <30 Euro gesucht? Hier: http://www.rczbikeshop.de/de/schwal...ady-26-x-2-35-psc-folding-black-11600502.html


----------



## nollak (21. April 2015)

Hat jemand ne Idee ob ne Satz Saint Bremsen grad wo günstig zu haben ist? Gerne auch mit Gutscheincodes oder so. Günstigste bisher 249€ bei bike-discount oder bike-components.


----------



## Teuflor (21. April 2015)

Müssen die Neu sein?

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...-formula,-avid,-xt-/305062949-217-7529?ref=wl


----------



## nollak (21. April 2015)

Jap bei dem aktuellen Verkaufspreis werde ich nicht für 40€ weniger ne gebrauchte Bremse kaufen.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (21. April 2015)

Manitou Mattoc Pro in 27,5" und 26" für weniger als 530€ wie bei den üblichen Verdächtigen?


----------



## Asrael (26. April 2015)

Suche

Maxxis Ikon tlr Exo 3c 26x2.35 unter 50€

und/oder 

Specialized Purgatory grid 26x2.3 unter 40€

Wichtiger als ein guter Preis wäre die Lieferbarkeit. Ich brauch den Reifen eigentlich bis Mittwoch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speckgenick (30. April 2015)

Hat sich erledigt.


----------



## jts-nemo (2. Mai 2015)

..und direkt im Anschluss eine Kette, 9-fach? Suche einen Shop, wo die inklusive Versand günstig ist.


----------



## austriacarp (3. Mai 2015)

Wennst was gscheites willst
https://www.bike-components.de/de/Shimano/Kette-CN-HG93-9-fach-p929/


----------



## alli333i (3. Mai 2015)

Moin!

darf ich hier auch nach Trekking-Laufrädern fragen? (wenn nicht, kann ein Admin den Beitrag einfach löschen)

und zwar bräuchte ich nen Satz 28" Laufräder. Vorne Nabendynamo, hinten gescheite Nabenschaltung (5/7/8 fach oder sowas). Je nach Preis bis zu drei Sätzen davon 

schön wäre, pro Satz unter 150€ zu bleiben. Ist das utopisch?


----------



## Asrael (6. Mai 2015)

Jetzt wird's ernst 

ich suche:

- Rock Shox Pike RCT3 27,5 160mm (bester Preis 560)
- Rock Shox Pike RC 27,5 160mm (keinen wirklichen Preis gefunden)
- Rock Shox Reverb Stealth 31,6 430mm 150mm (bester Preis 225)
- WTB Frequency I25 27,5 (bester Preis 66€)
- WTB KOM I25 *26* (bester Preis 83€)
- DT Swiss EX 471 27,5 32L (bester Preis 66€ mit mindestens 10 Tagen lieferzeit)
- Sapim Race Speichen in schwarz (bester Preis 0,50€)
- Sapim D-Light Speichen in schwarz (bester Preis 0,90€)
- Sapim Polyax Nippel Alu schwarz (bester Preis 0,20€)

Also legt euch ins Zeug, wäre extrem cool wenn ich hier und da noch nen Euro sparen könnte


----------



## Nachaz (7. Mai 2015)

Asrael schrieb:


> - Sapim D-Light Speichen in schwarz (bester Preis 0,90€)


Wie immer: http://www.discount-of-brands.com/sapim-d-light-speiche-schwarz-2-0-1-6-2-0.html
Kamen bei mir letztes mal inkl. schwarzer Sapim Polyax Alu an.


----------



## Nachaz (7. Mai 2015)

Suche Carbon-Käfig innen und außen f. RD-M971 SGS


----------



## pillepalle127 (9. Mai 2015)

Asrael schrieb:


> - DT Swiss EX 471 27,5 32L (bester Preis 66€ mit mindestens 10 Tagen lieferzeit)


Wenns dir nichts ausmacht beim einem zweifelhaften Shop zu bestellen, dann hier für 58€:
http://nubuk-bikes.de/teileparts/la...dt-ex-471-27-5-28l-schwarz-inclwasher-nippel/
Aber sei dir deiner Sache sicher oder habe einen guten Anwalt bei der Hand (dabei war der Laden früher mal richtig gut).


----------



## Asrael (9. Mai 2015)

pillepalle127 schrieb:


> Wenns dir nichts ausmacht beim einem Drecksshop zu bestellen, dann hier für 58€:
> http://nubuk-bikes.de/teileparts/la...dt-ex-471-27-5-28l-schwarz-inclwasher-nippel/
> Aber sei dir deiner Sache sicher oder habe einen guten Anwalt bei der Hand.


Hey danke für die Antwort. 
Da hab ich sogar schon angerufen, leider ist nur die 28L lieferbar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Felger (9. Mai 2015)

Da geht wer ran?


----------



## Asrael (9. Mai 2015)

Haha ja


----------



## ONE78 (9. Mai 2015)

Ich hatte bei nubuk die felgen in 28h bestellt und dann telefonisch gesagt bekommen, die sind nur noch in 32h lieferbar. Lagen wohl im falschen regal???


----------



## Asrael (10. Mai 2015)

ONE78 schrieb:


> Ich hatte bei nubuk die felgen in 28h bestellt und dann telefonisch gesagt bekommen, die sind nur noch in 32h lieferbar. Lagen wohl im falschen regal???


Wann??? 
Weil der Preis ist wir ich top


----------



## pillepalle127 (10. Mai 2015)

Felger schrieb:


> Da geht wer ran?


*staun*


----------



## ONE78 (11. Mai 2015)

Asrael schrieb:


> Wann???
> Weil der Preis ist wir ich top



Die info ist vom 28.4. Und da hieß es noch die 28h version ist momentan in Deutschland komplett vergriffen und jetzt haben sie die wieder auf der website gelistet gehabt??? Alles sehr komisch bei dem laden, aber preis war ok...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuflor (12. Mai 2015)

Servus,

ich suche für ein Enduro Hardtail eine LEV 30.9 mit 125 oder 150mm Einstellbereich.

Danke!


----------



## Ghoste (12. Mai 2015)

http://www.rczbikeshop.de/de/kind-s...e-30-9x385mm-travel-125mm-ks-lev-125-309.html
279,99€


----------



## sportistmord (13. Mai 2015)

Hallo
Ich such nen Dämpfer in Einbaulänge 240 oder 241mm. Am liebsten was fürs Grobe.
Typ/Modell ist eigentlich egal weil er nur als Ersatzdämpfer herhalten soll weil meiner gerade für ca 3 Wochen zum Service ist.
Solch ein Vivid wäre was tolles, aber leider zu teuer als Ersatz.
Würde mich freuen wenn jemand nen Tip hat

Gruß, Michael


----------



## nollak (13. Mai 2015)

Gebrauchten Vivid/Kage aus dem bikemarkt sollte man da doch ünstig bekommen


----------



## AnAx (13. Mai 2015)

Wenn ne Feder vorhanden ist, ist der vielleicht interessant: http://www.rczbikeshop.de/de/marzoc...co-coil-rc-world-cup-240x76mm-y91390300s.html


----------



## memphis35 (13. Mai 2015)

alli333i schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> darf ich hier auch nach Trekking-Laufrädern fragen? (wenn nicht, kann ein Admin den Beitrag einfach löschen)
> 
> ...


Ev.  https://www.taylor-wheels.de/laufra...imano-nabendynamo-nexus-inter-8-2009009261114


----------



## Mr. Nice (13. Mai 2015)

Asrael schrieb:


> Jetzt wird's ernst
> 
> ich suche:
> 
> ...



http://www.bikestacja.pl/en/rim-dt-swiss-ex-471-27-5-black-32h-33425.html


----------



## zymnokxx (20. Mai 2015)

Suche 2mal:
Stan's NoTubes ZTR Flow EX 26" mit 32L
Billiger als 68€ pro Stück


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (20. Mai 2015)

wo bekomme ich einen V4-Bremssattel von Hope einzeln und möglichst auch noch günstig, sofern das bei Hope möglich ist.


----------



## toastet (20. Mai 2015)

ich würde mal den user "runterfahrer" fragen oder direkt über speerlaufraeder.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alpine Maschine (23. Mai 2015)

Leute,

suche ein Paar Flatpedalschuhe für meine Süße, vorzugsweise 5.10

Hat die jemand gerade im Angebot? Hab nur schwarz-orangene auf die Schnelle gefunden, geht gar nicht.

Bin auch offen für andere Empfehlungen.

Merci

AM


----------



## toastet (23. Mai 2015)

öfters mal bei berg-ab im ausverkauf, hab aber auch schonmal bei hibike welche gefunden, aber ist jetzt sofern nicht noch was altes da, auch der falsche zeitpunkt. jetzt gibts eigentlich nur noch neue modelle...


----------



## Alpine Maschine (23. Mai 2015)

berg-ab hab ich auf'm Radar. Hibike check ich mal. Sie braucht so 38, da bleibt länger mal was liegen. Von den letzten Mega-Angeboten bei berg-ab hat ihr leider nix getaugt, am Knöchel gerieben.


----------



## Asrael (24. Mai 2015)

21 cycles hat ab und an recht gute Preise bei 5.10.
Ich such auch gerade ein paar freerider vxi zu nem guten Kurs.


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (24. Mai 2015)

Ich suche auch 5.1 oder ähnliche Schuhe, allerdings nicht Freerider oder Impact, sondern eher die kleineren Modelle fürs Stadtradeln wie z.B. den Spitfire.


----------



## ernmar (25. Mai 2015)

Suche einen der folgenden Knieschoner. Vielleicht hat jemand ein gutes Angebot gesehen.
POC Joint VPD2.0 unter 100€  oder
ION K_Pact unter 79€

Danke


----------



## bushDoctor (25. Mai 2015)

Suche ein Rock Shox Monarch Plus Debon Air 190x51 besonders günstig. Hat da jmd was gesehen...


----------



## Deleted 8566 (26. Mai 2015)

Hallo,

ich suche einen günstigen 26" LRS, Schnellspanner vorne und hinten und IS-2000.
Muss nicht viel können, sollte halt nicht zu schwer sein, weil die Pilotin es auch nicht ist .
Preislich unter 150 Euro. So viel kostet ein Mavic Crossone LRS...


----------



## haekel72 (26. Mai 2015)

Den 


ernmar schrieb:


> Suche einen der folgenden Knieschoner. Vielleicht hat jemand ein gutes Angebot gesehen.
> POC Joint VPD2.0 unter 100€  oder
> ION K_Pact unter 79€
> 
> Danke


Den Ion suche ich auch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## baschner (26. Mai 2015)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich suche einen günstigen 26" LRS, Schnellspanner vorne und hinten und IS-2000.
> Muss nicht viel können, sollte halt nicht zu schwer sein, weil die Pilotin es auch nicht ist .
> Preislich unter 150 Euro. So viel kostet ein Mavic Crossone LRS...



Kannst bei Bike Components nach einem hauseigenen Vortrieb LRS schauen, 26" inkl. Schnellspanner, 19mm DT Swiss Felge, Shimano Deore Nabe. Kostet  95€ , wiegt ohne Schnellspanner ca. 2kg.
Günstiger in neu geht glaube ich kaum.
https://www.bike-components.de/de/Vortrieb/MH-1-Disc-6-Loch-Laufradsatz-p38822/


----------



## Alpine Maschine (26. Mai 2015)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich suche einen günstigen 26" LRS, Schnellspanner vorne und hinten und IS-2000.
> Muss nicht viel können, sollte halt nicht zu schwer sein, weil die Pilotin es auch nicht ist .
> Preislich unter 150 Euro. So viel kostet ein Mavic Crossone LRS...


Schau mal bei CNC Bikes. Hab keinen Link, weil bei mir die Seite gerade zickt.


----------



## madmike85 (26. Mai 2015)

haekel72 schrieb:


> Den
> 
> Den Ion suche ich auch!


Die Ion kosten im Laden auch 79,- und meistens geben Sie im Laden noch Rabatt und nen Kaffee dazu ;-)


----------



## haekel72 (26. Mai 2015)

madmike85 schrieb:


> Die Ion kosten im Laden auch 79,- und meistens geben Sie im Laden noch Rabatt und nen Kaffee dazu ;-)


in welchem Laden? Komme ja nicht weg^^


----------



## madmike85 (26. Mai 2015)

Vertical Ride in Kandel


----------



## AnAx (26. Mai 2015)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich suche einen günstigen 26" LRS, Schnellspanner vorne und hinten und IS-2000.
> Muss nicht viel können, sollte halt nicht zu schwer sein, weil die Pilotin es auch nicht ist .
> Preislich unter 150 Euro. So viel kostet ein Mavic Crossone LRS...



Schau mal den hier http://www.rczbikeshop.co.uk/uk/rcz...15x100mm-9x135mm-white-black-black-black.html an.

150€ und 1500g (laut Shop-Angabe)...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bobons (26. Mai 2015)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich suche einen günstigen 26" LRS, Schnellspanner vorne und hinten und IS-2000.
> Muss nicht viel können, sollte halt nicht zu schwer sein, weil die Pilotin es auch nicht ist .
> Preislich unter 150 Euro. So viel kostet ein Mavic Crossone LRS...



http://www.rczbikeshop.fr/fr/rcz-20...15x100mm-9x135mm-white-black-black-black.html
Sind gut aufgebaut, leicht und die weissen Felgen gefallen zumindest meiner Frau super (sie hat die Version mit ZTR Flow).

EDIT: 2 Biker, ein Gedanke...


----------



## Berrrnd (27. Mai 2015)

.


----------



## Freerider1504 (27. Mai 2015)

Grüße,

ich suche eine Hope Top Crown (Brücke mit Vorbau) für eine 888 in schwarz günstiger als 189€. Bedingung sollte sein, dass die Brücke auf Lager ist und der Shop seriös.


----------



## simplesimson (29. Mai 2015)

Moin suche nen Continental Baron 2.5 mit Apex unter 40


----------



## BejayMTB (30. Mai 2015)

Jemand eine günstige Quelle für Dainese Trail Skins Knieschoner? Merci!


----------



## agnes (30. Mai 2015)

Hallo liebe Biker,

suche neue klickis. 
*SHIMANO XTR SPD-X PD-M9020 Pedalsatz*


----------



## Pilatus (1. Juni 2015)

Servus,

gibt es eine günstigere Quelle für den Cane Creek Inline als ~480€ bei den üblichen Verdächtigen?


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (1. Juni 2015)

Hier für 376,90

http://www.probikeshop.net/stossdaempfer-cane-creek-double-barrel-inline/99792.html


----------



## Orwell (1. Juni 2015)

Ich habe meinen bei bike-discount für 429€ geordert letzte Woche. Dem Probikeshop habe ich irgendwie nicht getraut.


----------



## cycophilipp (2. Juni 2015)

Suche eine Pike RCT3 650B SA oder eine Mattoc Pro 650B

Mattoc im Netz für 499 gefunden, Pike für 619. Hat jemand einen Tip?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fett (3. Juni 2015)

Moin,

ist zur Zeit gerade wieder ein RCZ Bike Gutscheincode draussen?
Ich bekomme den Newsletter nicht und kann ihn online nicht einsehen.

lg fett


----------



## AnAx (3. Juni 2015)

Ja, 9% bei >= 70€ Einkauf ohne VAT mit RCZMRK und 5% ab 40€ Einkauf ohne MwSt mit RCZV5.

Ausgenommen sind Rocky Soul und Vapor, Rock Shox, Fox, CB Wheels, RCZ ZTR Wheels mit 26 und 27,5".


----------



## NewK (3. Juni 2015)

Mahlzeit!
Gibt´s momentan ´ne günstige Kind Shock Dropzone (ohne Remote) mit 30,9 und möglichst viel Travel oder in Kombi mit %en bei ´nem Shop günstiger als 150 EUR?

Edit: RCZ Shop für 136 EUR.


----------



## Flo7 (4. Juni 2015)

Suche eine reverb stütze keine stealth in 30,9mm... Gibt's da was günstiges?

Lg Flo


----------



## Geht_nicht (4. Juni 2015)

Suche eine Revelation RCT3 Dual Position Air 26" in schwarz mit 1 1/8" Schaft zu einem humanen Preis ... falls es sowas überhaupt noch gibt


----------



## everywhere.local (4. Juni 2015)

suche n schnapper für ne gopro 4 black


----------



## Bench (4. Juni 2015)

Geht_nicht schrieb:


> Suche eine Revelation RCT3 Dual Position Air 26" in schwarz mit 1 1/8" Schaft zu einem humanen Preis ... falls es sowas überhaupt noch gibt


Wenn gebraucht nix ausmacht, schau mal in meinen Bikemarkt. RCT3 Einheit müsstest halt nachrüsten.


----------



## haekel72 (5. Juni 2015)

Hi, suche Angebot für ein Set ohne Scheiben Magura MT7, was bedeutet eigentlich das Modell MT7 Next, nur die Graue Farbe oder was andere?
Danke haekel72


----------



## Enginejunk (5. Juni 2015)

Das next ist quasi die facelift version für die 2-kolben varianten. Die hatten ja ein paar probleme und wurden überarbeitet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gunznoc (5. Juni 2015)

Aber die MT7 ist ja eine 4-Kolben-Bremse. 

Steht es in dem Fall eventuell für den Hebel mit mehr Bestellweg Richtung Lenker?

Gruß
Niklas


----------



## agnes (5. Juni 2015)

Next bedeutet bei der MT7 nur neues Modell. Abgeleitet von der MT serie 2,4,6 und 8. Die wurden überarbeitet und heissen seid dem Next.


----------



## Tabletop84 (5. Juni 2015)

suche eine günstige Kettenführung für ein 2-Fach-Setup. Gibt's sowas noch?


----------



## bobons (6. Juni 2015)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> suche eine günstige Kettenführung für ein 2-Fach-Setup. Gibt's sowas noch?



http://www.rczbikeshop.de/de/mtb1/antrieb/kettenfuehrungen.html
http://www.rczbikeshop.de/de/e-thir...ring-bb-mount-40-black-cg-trs-du-40-k-bb.html


----------



## BejayMTB (6. Juni 2015)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> suche eine günstige Kettenführung für ein 2-Fach-Setup. Gibt's sowas noch?


http://www.blackspire.com/qs/product/83/5947/263221/0/0
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/de/de/blackspire-stinger-kettenspanner-schwarz-/rp-prod111984


----------



## toastet (6. Juni 2015)

cguide!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## everywhere.local (8. Juni 2015)

bastifunbiker schrieb:


> suche n schnapper für ne gopro 4 black


also gibt's nix gescheites, oder?


----------



## R.C. (8. Juni 2015)

Gibt's Michelins Wildrock'r 2 in 26" und _Magi-X_ irgendwo lagernd?


----------



## Monche (8. Juni 2015)

Gibt's zur Zeit irgendwo Five ten im Angebot? Suche die contact ( black/lime punch) in 42.5

Günstigster war bis jetzt bmo mit 113,90€


----------



## everywhere.local (8. Juni 2015)

Monche schrieb:


> Gibt's zur Zeit irgendwo Five ten im Angebot? Suche die contact ( black/lime punch) in 42.5
> 
> Günstigster war bis jetzt bmo mit 113,90€


habe vorletzte woche auch nach 5.10s gesucht, billiger hab ichs auch nicht gefunden


----------



## Enginejunk (8. Juni 2015)

schaut mal bei Five-Ten DIREKT auf die homepage, habe dort fast alle schuhe zu nem guten preis gefunden.


----------



## juicer666 (8. Juni 2015)

Ähhh. Der Versand ist aus USA. Ergo Versandkosten, 19 % Märchen Steuer + Zoll ! Keine gute Idee !



Enginejunk schrieb:


> schaut mal bei Five-Ten DIREKT auf die homepage, habe dort fast alle schuhe zu nem guten preis gefunden.


----------



## Enginejunk (8. Juni 2015)

ah sorry, daran dachte ch nich... 
hatte nur geschaut wegen nem resole kit, für welche schuhe es das gibt.


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (8. Juni 2015)

Gibt es irgendwo, neben bike-components, die neuen brm 8000 Shimano xt bremsen (unter 189 Euro)?


----------



## -Soulride- (9. Juni 2015)

Servus, ich suche noch möglichst günstig folgende Teile:

- Shimano Schaltwerk SLX oder XT, 10fach mit Medium Käfig und Shadow Plus
- Passenden Shifter SLX oder XT
- XT-Kassette 11-36
- Passende Kette

Schonmal Danke für alle Tipps!


----------



## Freerider1504 (9. Juni 2015)

Kette + Kassette wüde ich bei bike-components als set bestellen.

Edith:
Schaltwerk und shifter hier

http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kauf...chaltwerk-rd-m786-gs-shadow-plus-silber-36251


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## R.C. (13. Juni 2015)

R.C. schrieb:


> Gibt's Michelins Wildrock'r 2 in 26" und _Magi-X_ irgendwo lagernd?



Beim Probikeshop gibt's ihn wieder, um gar nicht so schlechte 48 EUR: http://www.probikeshop.net/faltreif...2-35-tubeless-ready-magic-x-794908/96273.html


----------



## hulster (14. Juni 2015)

Hi, suche ne XT FC-M785(2-fach) 175mm Schwarz.
Ohne Innenlager, ohne KBs. Reine Kurbel.
Will nur aus optischen Gründen meine aktuellen verschranzten Arme tauschen. KBs sind uninterressant, weil ich wegen der alufarbenen Kanten eh andere fahre.

Danke schon mal im voraus


----------



## rebirth (18. Juni 2015)

Hi, ich suche Vollfinger (doofes wort..) Handschuhe. Marke usw erstmal egal. Luftig sollten sie sein. Evtl hat jemand nen Tip und gleichzeitig nen guten Kurs für mich


----------



## rpitz (18. Juni 2015)

rebirth schrieb:


> Hi, ich suche Vollfinger (doofes wort..) Handschuhe. Marke usw erstmal egal. Luftig sollten sie sein. Evtl hat jemand nen Tip und gleichzeitig nen guten Kurs für mich


Specialized XC Lite. Nicht billig, aber federleicht,  kein kratziger Klettverschluss,  keine drückenden Nähte, touchscreen-taugliche Finger. Hab schon mein zweites Paar,  halten auch lange.


----------



## Enginejunk (18. Juni 2015)

EngelbertStrauss TOP Grip II. 

beste handschuhe die ich je gefahren habe und preis leistungTOP!


----------



## Alpine Maschine (18. Juni 2015)

Suche einen Sattel, den Chromag Moon DT in blau, so wie eine Sattelstütze Dolomite in 27.2, schwarz


----------



## toastet (18. Juni 2015)

bei troy lee designs und fox alle handschuhe mit air im namen


----------



## Ghoste (18. Juni 2015)

rebirth schrieb:


> Hi, ich suche Vollfinger (doofes wort..) Handschuhe. Marke usw erstmal egal. Luftig sollten sie sein. Evtl hat jemand nen Tip und gleichzeitig nen guten Kurs für mich



Gibt es egtl in allen größeren Online Shops als Angebot.
Z.B. hier:
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/de/de/s?q=handschuhe&sort=pricelow

Fast 50 Paar zwischen 10€-15€, da solltest schon was finden ;-)


----------



## Fekl (20. Juni 2015)

Ich suche den Spank Spike 777 Evo Lenker in Chrome und 15mm Rise. Billigstes gefundenes Angebot bei Jehle. Findet vllt noch jemand was Günstigeres?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Keks_nascher (20. Juni 2015)

RS Pike RCT3 160mm 26" SA (2015er Modell). Gabs letztens noch in mindestens zwei Shops für 550 inklusive Service Kit und Gabelpumpe.

Mittlerweile wieder 580, 620, etc. Gibts da irgendwo was attraktives?


----------



## MTB-1988 (22. Juni 2015)

Suche einen MTB Helm (kein Fullface) an dem ich die GoPro anbringen kann. So wie beim Bell Super (2). Die Auswahl scheint sehr begrenzt zu sein. Ich möchte die GoPro mithilfe der 3M Klebepads (oval oder gerade) aufkleben. Hat da jemand 'ne Idee...


----------



## Felger (22. Juni 2015)

Bell Super 2 (gibts auch ohne Kinnbügel aka 2R) oder auch den alten Super (günstig im Abverkauf)


----------



## MTB-1988 (22. Juni 2015)

Felger schrieb:


> Bell Super 2 (gibts auch ohne Kinnbügel aka 2R) oder auch den alten Super (günstig im Abverkauf)



Und eine alternative zum Bell Super? Optisch ist es jetzt nicht die Granate


----------



## rpitz (22. Juni 2015)

Uvex Quatro Pro, hat eine abnehmbare Grundplatte für Gopro im Lieferumfang.


----------



## toastet (22. Juni 2015)

wenn du es eh klebst, gibts doch quasi keinen wo es nicht geht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB-1988 (22. Juni 2015)

toastet schrieb:


> wenn du es eh klebst, gibts doch quasi keinen wo es nicht geht



Doch bei meinem aktuellen Alpina Helm 
Er sollte diesen Platz schon haben, dass das Klebepad 100% sitzt. Bei vielen Helmen ist da einfach kein Platz.

Der von Uvex Quatro Pro ist schonmal hoch interessant. Lese mir gerade mal den Endurohelm Thread durch...


----------



## toastet (22. Juni 2015)

gut, oben drauf ist richtig. sonst gehts ja meist an der seite


----------



## Alpine Maschine (22. Juni 2015)

Felger schrieb:


> Bell Super 2 (gibts auch ohne Kinnbügel aka 2R) oder auch den alten Super (günstig im Abverkauf)


Haste nen Link außer www.google.de zur Hand?


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (22. Juni 2015)

MTB-1988 schrieb:


> Suche einen MTB Helm (kein Fullface) an dem ich die GoPro anbringen kann. So wie beim Bell Super (2). Die Auswahl scheint sehr begrenzt zu sein. Ich möchte die GoPro mithilfe der 3M Klebepads (oval oder gerade) aufkleben. Hat da jemand 'ne Idee...


Wie wäre der Bluegrass Golden Eyes für 59,99?

http://www.bruegelmann.de/bluegrass-goldeneye-helm-yellowblack-365916.html


----------



## Felger (22. Juni 2015)

Alpine Maschine schrieb:


> Haste nen Link außer www.google.de zur Hand?



https://www.bike-components.de/de/Bell/Super-Helm-Auslaufmodell-p34920/


----------



## un..inc (23. Juni 2015)

Servus!
Gibt es die FiveTen Freerider in der 44 grad irgendwo günstiger als 90€ bei bike-components oder bike-discount?
Merci!


----------



## MTB-1988 (23. Juni 2015)

Kalle Blomquist schrieb:


> Wie wäre der Bluegrass Golden Eyes für 59,99?
> 
> http://www.bruegelmann.de/bluegrass-goldeneye-helm-yellowblack-365916.html



Sieht mir nicht so aus als wäre da genügend Platz für den Klebepad...Aber sieht nicht verkehrt aus..


----------



## To-bi-bo (23. Juni 2015)

Helm: Urge Enduromatic - Super Helm und gut für GoPro


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (23. Juni 2015)

MTB-1988 schrieb:


> Sieht mir nicht so aus als wäre da genügend Platz für den Klebepad...Aber sieht nicht verkehrt aus..


Der hat schon eine Kamera-Halterung integriert


----------



## marcossa (24. Juni 2015)

Kennt jemand eine preiswerte Quelle für Specialized Reifen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## R.C. (24. Juni 2015)

marcossa schrieb:


> Kennt jemand eine preiswerte Quelle für Specialized Reifen?



Nubuk sindm eistens die billigsten https://nubuk-bikes.de/teileparts/reifen


----------



## bs99 (24. Juni 2015)

R.C. schrieb:


> Nubuk sindm eistens die billigsten https://nubuk-bikes.de/teileparts/reifen


Kosten dort genau so viel wie beim Händler, der gibt aber noch einen kleinen Rabatt und berechnet keine Versandkosten


----------



## R.C. (25. Juni 2015)

bs99 schrieb:


> Kosten dort genau so viel wie beim Händler, der gibt aber noch einen kleinen Rabatt und berechnet keine Versandkosten



Das hilft halt jemanden der nach Onlineshops sucht (davon bin ich mal ausgegangen) nicht viel als Antwort. Aber ja, derzeit kosten sie dort den Normalpreis.
Btw. sind auch Onlineshops Haendler und lassen, was Rabatte angeht, durchaus mit sich reden.


----------



## marcossa (25. Juni 2015)

Danke schonmal. Das Feedback von Kunden zu Nubuk ist ja sehr durchwachsen, oder anders gesagt, streut extrem 

Von alles super bis die Krönung der Unfähigkeit - zwischendrin scheints nix zu geben.


----------



## R.C. (25. Juni 2015)

marcossa schrieb:


> Danke schonmal. Das Feedback von Kunden zu Nubuk ist ja sehr durchwachsen, oder anders gesagt, streut extrem
> 
> Von alles super bis die Krönung der Unfähigkeit - zwischendrin scheints nix zu geben.



Sie sind mir gegenueber nicht sehr gespraechig gewesen. Bei der ersten Bestellung hab' ich nichts von ihnen gehoert und nach einer Woche mal nachgefragt, da hat's dann geheissen, dass das Paket schon verschickt wurde - tatsaechlich hab' ich's dann am naechsten Tag gehabt. Wenn man's weiss und sich darauf einstellt, ist's auch gut. Halt der Gegenentwurf zu Shops, die bei jeder Aenderung des Bestellstatus' ein Email verschicken.

Die letzten 2 Jahre sicher 5 Bestellungen bei denen ohne Probleme gemacht.


----------



## toastet (25. Juni 2015)

endlich mal wieder nubuk diskussion, hab da bisher 3-4 mal was bestellt, immer schnell bekommen und auch schon 1-2 mal zurückgesendet und schnelle erstattung bekommen. der nächste bitte, gibt ja noch kein thema dazu


----------



## haekel72 (25. Juni 2015)

toastet schrieb:


> endlich mal wieder nubuk diskussion, hab da bisher 3-4 mal was bestellt, immer schnell bekommen und auch schon 1-2 mal zurückgesendet und schnelle erstattung bekommen. der nächste bitte, gibt ja noch kein thema dazu


Dito^^


----------



## Teuflor (26. Juni 2015)

Suche eine LEV 30,9 mit 150mm für unter 250€... gibts da aktuell was?
Bevorzugt die 2015ner Version die komplett schwarz ist.. aber kein muss.


----------



## criscross (26. Juni 2015)

Teuflor schrieb:


> Suche eine LEV 30,9 mit 150mm für unter 250€... gibts da aktuell was?
> Bevorzugt die 2015ner Version die komplett schwarz ist.. aber kein muss.



die suche ich auch, aber in 31,6 mit 150mm......

Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jierdan (26. Juni 2015)

Gibts zufällig grad mal wieder eine OEM-Pike RC in Weiß für ~400? Kann gern auch ne 2013 sein...


----------



## Asrael (26. Juni 2015)

Schau mal bei ebay, da gibt's ab und an mal ne Rc günstig. Und ignorier den Federweg einfach für 30 bekommst du einen neuen Airshaft


----------



## zuz (28. Juni 2015)

suche eine neue gabel, pike oder mattoc gibts da eventuell grad ein schnäppchen?


----------



## Nachaz (28. Juni 2015)

zuz schrieb:


> suche eine neue gabel, pike oder mattoc gibts da eventuell grad ein schnäppchen?


Es gibt mittlerweile verschiedene Laufradgrößen und Achsstandards 
26" hab ich gestern zufällig beim Bestellen gesehen, k.P. ob es günstiger geht.


----------



## zuz (28. Juni 2015)

Nachaz schrieb:


> Es gibt mittlerweile verschiedene Laufradgrößen und Achsstandards
> 26" hab ich gestern zufällig beim Bestellen gesehen, k.P. ob es günstiger geht.



woops peinlich 27,5 bevorzugt, achsen gibt bei beiden nur noch 15mm oder?


----------



## Flo7 (28. Juni 2015)

Suche eine DT Swiss 240S Nabe hinten, IS2000, 12x142 bevorzugt und Farbe egal...

Weis wer was, gerne auch gebraucht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mahlefiz (29. Juni 2015)

suche RS Monarch PlUS IN M/M-tune...wer weiß wo es das teil derzeit günstig gibt.

danke und gruß


----------



## Styer (29. Juni 2015)

Hallo, gibt es momentan ein gutes Angebot für den Bell super 2r mit MIPS (Größe M weiss oder schwarz). Günstigstes Angebot 191 €


----------



## jts-nemo (29. Juni 2015)

Wo hast du denn dein Angebot? Also mit lieferbar?


----------



## haekel72 (30. Juni 2015)

Suche ein 36er NW Kettenblatt LK104mm 4 Loch am besten Grün elox, muss aber nicht!


----------



## Asrael (30. Juni 2015)

haekel72 schrieb:


> Suche ein 36er NW Kettenblatt LK104mm 4 Loch am besten Grün elox, muss aber nicht!


http://www.superstarcomponents.com/en/i-o-chainring-narrow-wide-style.htm


----------



## haekel72 (30. Juni 2015)

Asrael schrieb:


> http://www.superstarcomponents.com/en/i-o-chainring-narrow-wide-style.htm


Da hätte ich auch drauf kommen müssen, schon oft bestellt^^, ist geordert! Danke Nochmal


----------



## Styer (30. Juni 2015)

@jts-nemo gibts bei upmove.eu lieferbar in weiß und rot


----------



## seb_666 (4. Juli 2015)

Hi, ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Fox Heritage Decal Kit, vorzugsweise in Blau (803-00-882).
Für deutlich unter 30 EUR; bester gefundener Preis bisher 25,90 + Versand bei fahrrad.de & Co.
Gibt's vielleicht irgendwo was, wo man bei dem Betrag noch nen Newsletter-Gutschein o.ä. einlösen kann?


----------



## linne (5. Juli 2015)

Suche eine Rock Shox Reverb 31.6 /125 mm Sattelstütze mit Remote Matchmaker links für mein Trek Remedy.
Bester Preis bisher 219€ bei bike-components.de.


----------



## alli333i (5. Juli 2015)

Moin!

Wo kriegt man denn haltbare, günstige 28" Weißwandreifen her?

Kein Scherz, hab da mal Lust drauf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (5. Juli 2015)

Schwalbe little fat frank vielleicht.


----------



## ONE78 (6. Juli 2015)

Hi,
ich suche für mein salsa ne variostütze in 27,2mm, mitviel verstellweg.

mein bisheriger Favorit ist die thomson dropper, die gibt's bei bike components für 350€.

Gibt's gute Alternativen in günstiger?


----------



## blind (6. Juli 2015)

Forca oder gravity dropper. So weit ich weiß beide günstiger. Beim verstellweg bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher... Aber "viel" ist eh immer relative 

Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------



## Newmi (7. Juli 2015)

Hat jemand das Shimano SLX-Bremsenset BR-M675 günstiger als 100€ (Bike-Components) gesehen?
Evtl. auch ein gutes Angebot mit Scheiben und Adaptern?


----------



## Nachaz (7. Juli 2015)

Newmi schrieb:


> Hat jemand das Shimano SLX-Bremsenset BR-M675 günstiger als 100€ (Bike-Components) gesehen?
> Evtl. auch ein gutes Angebot mit Scheiben und Adaptern?



Ja, aber nur 2,- € günstiger:
http://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8;navigation=1;search=BR-M675;menu=1000,2,15,117;product=32881
http://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8;navigation=1;search=BR-M675;menu=1000,2,15,117;product=32912


----------



## Newmi (7. Juli 2015)

Merci, die habe ich auch schon gesehen. Aber wegen 2€ bestell ich lieber das Komplettset.


----------



## Beaumont (7. Juli 2015)

Suche 2015er Fox 36 Talas tapered oder RC2 180mm 1 1/8 für 26" um ca. 800€!


----------



## toastet (7. Juli 2015)

Newmi schrieb:


> Hat jemand das Shimano SLX-Bremsenset BR-M675 günstiger als 100€ (Bike-Components) gesehen?
> Evtl. auch ein gutes Angebot mit Scheiben und Adaptern?



hab vor 1-2 wochen bei hibike 94 inkl bezahlt


----------



## Newmi (7. Juli 2015)

toastet schrieb:


> hab vor 1-2 wochen bei hibike 94 inkl bezahlt


Mit Scheiben und Adaptern??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toastet (7. Juli 2015)

Die Frage kannst du dir selbst beantworten!


----------



## marcossa (7. Juli 2015)

Gibt es einen Onlinestore der IRC Reifen im Angebot hat?

Ich hab per Google nix passendes - oder nur aus dem Ausland zu hohen Preisen finden können.


----------



## Jierdan (10. Juli 2015)

Gibt es den Monarch Plus 222 in weiß noch irgendwo zu einem realistischen Preis?


----------



## chilirock (11. Juli 2015)

Hi,
gibt es derzeit ein Angebot für Maxxis Minion Dhr 
im 26er Format ?

thx


----------



## R.C. (11. Juli 2015)

chilirock schrieb:


> gibt es derzeit ein Angebot für Maxxis Minion Dhr
> im 26er Format ?



Ich nehm mal an, du meinst den DHR II?
Ansonsten: DH/2ply oder EXO, welche Breite und 3C, ST oder Maxxpro?

Und ja, gibt es.


----------



## chilirock (11. Juli 2015)

Ja  den DHR II, in 2,4
für mein DH bike
bei der Mischung bin ich offen für alles


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## R.C. (11. Juli 2015)

chilirock schrieb:


> Ja  den DHR II, in 2,4
> für mein DH bike
> bei der Mischung bin ich offen für alles



http://www.probikeshop.net/drahtrei...ill-26x2-40-3c-maxxgrip-tb72907100/95398.html
oder, wenn's nicht so lange halten muss:
http://www.alltricks.com/mtb/tyres-...-tacky-26-x-240-tubetype-wire-470-168137.html


----------



## chilirock (11. Juli 2015)

Vielen Dank


----------



## juneoen (14. Juli 2015)

gibts noch irgendwo race face lenker in 31.8 und dem alten dunkleren grün?


----------



## R.C. (15. Juli 2015)

juneoen schrieb:


> gibts noch irgendwo race face lenker in 31.8 und dem alten dunkleren grün?



Meinst du den? http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/at/de/race-face-atlas-riserbar-lenker-/rp-prod52956


----------



## juneoen (15. Juli 2015)

R.C. schrieb:


> Meinst du den? http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/at/de/race-face-atlas-riserbar-lenker-/rp-prod52956


der ist leider auch schon in diesem monster green- ich suche nach dem dunkleren eloxal grünn- wie bei chris king


----------



## Jierdan (15. Juli 2015)

Suche eine Winkelsteuersatz Bottom Cap (+Konen) die Tapered und 1 1/8" kann mit 1.5° für 49mm Innen, vermutlich EC, für ZS wird wohl nicht Platz genug sein. Das Ganze gerne schwarz, aus Deutschland und wenn möglich <50€


----------



## Tabletop84 (15. Juli 2015)

Bis jetzt kenn ich nur Anglesets von CC und Works Components. Und die kosten beide deutlich mehr. Kann mir nicht vorstellen dass dann ausgerechnet ein Produkt aus deutschland günstiger sein soll..


----------



## nollak (16. Juli 2015)

FSA Orbit Option gibts noch aber preislich liegt der auch drüber. Unter 50€ für nen gescheiten Steuersatz halte ich sowieso für gewagt. Zumindest was meine Erfahrungen angeht.


----------



## Jierdan (16. Juli 2015)

Nuja, selbst von Hope gibts die untere Schale für ~35€ und der hat mich bisher völlig überzeugt. Dafür gibts auch 130€-Steuersätze die Mist sind, z.B. von Acros... Nie wieder...


----------



## Sittenstrolch (16. Juli 2015)

marcossa schrieb:


> Gibt es einen Onlinestore der IRC Reifen im Angebot hat?
> 
> Ich hab per Google nix passendes - oder nur aus dem Ausland zu hohen Preisen finden können.



Ich zitier das hier mal, tät mich auch interessieren.
Ich glaub aber es gibt nix.

@marcossa, sollen wir einen Generalimport aufmachen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Goddi8 (16. Juli 2015)

Hier gibt es den Mibro
http://mountainbikes.net/mtbikes/pr...wJmJsb3dvdXQ9MCZzej0zJnNwPTYx&HNR=0&pnr=25346

und bei boc24 auch noch den Mythos


----------



## jts-nemo (17. Juli 2015)

Hat jemand Empfehlungen für günstige Dirt/Pumptrack-Reifen zur Hand? Ich bin beim Modell nicht festgelegt, soll nur nicht so teuer sein, weil Dirt nicht so mein Haupthobby ist.


----------



## toastet (17. Juli 2015)

https://www.bike-components.de/de/Schwalbe/Table-Top-Performance-Drahtreifen-Modell-2015-p41147/


----------



## jts-nemo (17. Juli 2015)

Super, danke  Den habe ich auch gefunden (vor allem ist da die Falt-Variante auch günstiger als sonst überall). Trotzdem nochmal die Frage in die Runde, vielleicht auch mit Empfehlungen zum Reifen?


----------



## toastet (18. Juli 2015)

für das was du vorhast ist das schon sehr geeignet. die produkte der konkurrenz von maxxis über conti sind deutlich teurer. der tabletop geht aber eben auf staub weichen und hartem waldboden und auch asphalt gut.


----------



## Beaumont (18. Juli 2015)

Kenda Smallblock Eight


----------



## Blackriver2006 (18. Juli 2015)

Bin auf der Suche nach einer 785  XT Bremsanlage für VR und HR in schwarz ohne Scheiben. 

Geht's noch günstiger als bei Bike Components für 130€?


----------



## rpitz (19. Juli 2015)

Blackriver2006 schrieb:


> 785  XT Bremsanlage...
> 
> Geht's noch günstiger als bei Bike Components für 130€?



Vor drei Wochen hab ich nichts gefunden. Ich würde auch nicht mehr zu lange pokern, die 785 läuft aus und wird durch die 8000er ersetzt - dann ist's vermutlich erstmal vorbei mit Superschnäppchen.


----------



## toastet (19. Juli 2015)

baugleiche slx für unter 90 bei hibike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpitz (19. Juli 2015)

toastet schrieb:


> baugleiche slx für unter 90 bei hibike


Mit organischen Belägen.


----------



## haekel72 (20. Juli 2015)

Blackriver2006 schrieb:


> Bin auf der Suche nach einer 785  XT Bremsanlage für VR und HR in schwarz ohne Scheiben.
> 
> Geht's noch günstiger als bei Bike Components für 130€?


Habe ein sehr Gute Gebrauchte, 1 Saison gefahren!


----------



## Skeletor23 (20. Juli 2015)

suchen nen stabilen preisgünstigen 29er Laufradsatz (Fahrergewicht < 80kg). Soll als Ersatzlaufradsatz dienen.

vorne 15mm und hinten x12


----------



## Enginejunk (20. Juli 2015)

weiss jemand wo es den Fiveten Impact HIGH in 47 gibt? günstiger als 98€?


----------



## DaCrazyP (20. Juli 2015)

Enginejunk schrieb:


> weiss jemand wo es den Fiveten Impact HIGH in 47 gibt? günstiger als 98€?



http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...pact-High-Schuhe-MTB-team-black-Mod-2015.html

Kleinvieh macht auch Mist ;-)! Auch wenn es nur 2 € sind!


----------



## Enginejunk (20. Juli 2015)

mh, da klappere ich alle ausländischen händler ab und Hibike hab ich vergessen weil die eh meist teuer sind. naja, da kann man sich wenigstens drauf verlassen das die WIRKLICH auf lager sind... 

danke dir.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jierdan (23. Juli 2015)

Suche roten, konischen Spacer, 1 1/8", ~20mm hoch für <10€


----------



## Newmi (23. Juli 2015)

Hat jemand die Kindshock Dropzone (ohne Fernbedienung) in 30,9, 420mm Länge und 125mm Hub günstiger als 144,90€ (bei BMO) gesehen??


----------



## Thebike69 (26. Juli 2015)

Gibt es die XTR 11-Fach irgendwo günstiger?


----------



## paulipan (26. Juli 2015)

Thebike69 schrieb:


> Gibt es die XTR 11-Fach irgendwo günstiger?Anhang anzeigen 407228


Wo hast Du die Sachen entdeckt?


----------



## Berrrnd (26. Juli 2015)

.


----------



## Thebike69 (27. Juli 2015)

Oh Sorry,
Actionsports


----------



## _PETE_ (27. Juli 2015)

Bei hibike komme ich auf 216,07 €


----------



## Felger (27. Juli 2015)

Suche ein Zelt für 2 Personen plus Radtaschen mit geringem Gewicht und kleinem PackmaßPackmaß für 5-10 Tag Tour

Außerdem noch vernünftige Packtaschen, evtl auch abschließbare, natürlich wasserdicht.

Bisher habe ich nur die Ortlieb auf dem Schirm, beim Zelt noch nichts


----------



## rebirth (28. Juli 2015)

Wegen nem zelt würd ich mal bei decathlon guggn.


----------



## Felger (28. Juli 2015)

rebirth schrieb:


> Wegen nem zelt würd ich mal bei decathlon guggn.



war noch einiges dabei - danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gutsch6 (28. Juli 2015)

Hallo zusammen!
Ich bin auf der Suche nach einer KS LEV 31.6mm mit 150mm Hub, Integra oder nicht ist egal.... Hat jemand einen guten Tip wo diese zur Zeit günstig (unter €290.-) zu bekommen ist?-Danke


----------



## ernmar (29. Juli 2015)

Kennt jemand einen Online Shop der den Magic Mary 650b Faltreifen mit Trailstar Mischung (SuperGravity oder Snakeskin) verfügbar hat. Anscheinend ist der komplett ausverkauft bei den meisten Shops.


----------



## Burnout (4. August 2015)

Ich suche ein Disc-Bremsset für ein Stadtrad, Fokus auf kostengünstig. Also Hebel, Sättel, Scheiben, Adapter. Irgendsowas wie Shimano BR-M 395 oder die alte Deore mit möglichst geringem Klau-Faktor.


----------



## Teuflor (4. August 2015)

Hätte ne Avid Elixier 1, frisch entlüftet, beläge sind noch top. 30€ + Versand hätte ich dafür gern


----------



## sp00n82 (4. August 2015)

Wäre dafür nicht eine mechanische Scheibenbremse ideal? Also z.B. die BB5 http://www.bike24.de/p118339.html
Ob das jetzt aber unbedingt ein Schnäppchen ist gegenüber anderen Scheibenbremsen im unteren Preissegment kann ich nicht sagen.


----------



## Bench (4. August 2015)

Erfahrung vom Kumpel (von 6 in der Garage stehenden Rädern 4 geklaut): Egal welche Scheibenbremse, wenn Scheibe dran, wirds geklaut. Die 2 Räder, die man stehengelassen hat, hatten V-Brake und Canti


----------



## Jierdan (5. August 2015)

Ich höre immer wieder, es gäbe brauchbare Lackschutzfolie für 15€/qm. Die Preise die finde, liegen eher bei 70-80€/qm. Hat mir jemand einen Tip?


----------



## bs99 (5. August 2015)

Jierdan schrieb:


> Ich höre immer wieder, es gäbe brauchbare Lackschutzfolie für 15€/qm. Die Preise die finde, liegen eher bei 70-80€/qm. Hat mir jemand einen Tip?


Motocross-Zubehörläden.


----------



## dragonjackson (7. August 2015)

Hat jemand einen Tipp wo man die ION K_Pact in schwarz günstiger als 80,- Tacken bekommt? (die blauen gibt es bei fahrrad.de - aber den Laden mag ich nicht wirklich unterstützen & blau passt nicht zum Rest)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (7. August 2015)

EVOC Fr Tour Team M/L irgendwo unter 169,90€ in der non-Team Variante irgendwo unter 159,90€? Inklusive Versand.


----------



## _PETE_ (7. August 2015)

CRC?


----------



## delphi1507 (7. August 2015)

Schau mal regelmäßig bei amazon rein, da schwanken die preise gewaltig zwischen 120EUR und 170EUR es lohnt das zu beobachten und vor allem zu den ungewöhnlichsten Zeiten nachzuschauen!


----------



## Ghoste (11. August 2015)

Jemand ein gutes Angebot für die RockShox Maxle Stealth gesehen?! 

BC 38.90€ incl. Porto
Bike24 38.40€ incl. Porto (aber nicht Lieferbar)


----------



## toastet (11. August 2015)

Ghoste schrieb:


> Jemand ein gutes Angebot für die RockShox Maxle Stealth gesehen?!
> 
> BC 38.90€ incl. Porto
> Bike24 38.40€ incl. Porto (aber nicht Lieferbar)



grundsätzlich für rs kram gabelprofi checken!
und hibike gerne mal günstig


----------



## Laphroaig10 (12. August 2015)

Jierdan schrieb:


> Ich höre immer wieder, es gäbe brauchbare Lackschutzfolie für 15€/qm. Die Preise die finde, liegen eher bei 70-80€/qm. Hat mir jemand einen Tip?



ich kauf meine immer bei ner Firma ums Eck, die Werbetafeln etc herstellt
paar Euro in die Kaffeekasse, und das Zeug aus der Restekiste mitnehmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jierdan (12. August 2015)

Laphroaig10 schrieb:


> ich kauf meine immer bei ner Firma ums Eck, die Werbetafeln etc herstellt
> paar Euro in die Kaffeekasse, und das Zeug aus der Restekiste mitnehmen



Danke! Ich versuchs mal hiermit. Wenn ich recht gerechnet habe 10€ für 0.98qm. Paar Leute die ihre Motorradtanks abkleben wolten waren nicht so happy damit, aber ich hab ja keine großen gewölbten Flächen zu bearbeiten, von daher bin ich recht optimistisch^^


----------



## HansDampf89 (12. August 2015)

Gibt es den Giro Cipher irgendwo günstiger als 134€ ? 
In der Farbe schwarz, rot, weiß und Größe S


----------



## Mc_Fly (13. August 2015)

Hi,

hab gestern meinen Rennrad Rahmen geschrottet :-( und bin nun auf der Suche nach nem Neuen.
Wer kann mir Tipp´s geben (auch wenn das hier das MTB Forum ist), wo ich günstig (bis 300€) einen 
RR Rahmen (gerne auch Carbon) in RH58 bekomme.

Thx
Marty


----------



## HighFish (13. August 2015)

Mc_Fly schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> hab gestern meinen Rennrad Rahmen geschrottet :-( und bin nun auf der Suche nach nem Neuen.
> Wer kann mir Tipp´s geben (auch wenn das hier das MTB Forum ist), wo ich günstig (bis 300€) einen
> ...


Schon mal im Bikemarkt nachgeschaut?
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/catego...to=350.00&f_price_neg=all&f_framesize[]=58_cm


----------



## dragonjackson (13. August 2015)

http://schlierseer-bikeparts.de/road.htm
Sehr nett, einfach anrufen - der hat 100% noch mehr auf Lager. Hatte auch schon mal einen XC Rahmen gekauft


----------



## Sittenstrolch (13. August 2015)

Suche 29er Carbongabel, oder andere leichte Starrgabel bis 900g welche bezahlbar ist.

Also keine 350 Euro oder so, is mir zu teuer. Danke für Tips, Hilfe, Tricks und Links!

Danke!


----------



## Berrrnd (13. August 2015)

.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (13. August 2015)

Mc_Fly schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> hab gestern meinen Rennrad Rahmen geschrottet :-( und bin nun auf der Suche nach nem Neuen.
> Wer kann mir Tipp´s geben (auch wenn das hier das MTB Forum ist), wo ich günstig (bis 300€) einen
> ...


http://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=...;page=17;menu=1000,4,34;mid=0;pgc=0;orderby=2
http://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=...1;page=1;menu=1000,4,21;mid=0;pgc=0;orderby=2


----------



## magoe (13. August 2015)

Moin,
ich suche einen Dämpfer (222 x 70mm) und eine Gabel (180mm, 26'', 1 1/8-Schaft), beides möglichst günstig und leicht  - also lieber Luft als Stahl (wäre aber ggf. auch eine Option). Hat jemand was Interessantes gesehen?
Danke.


----------



## Sittenstrolch (13. August 2015)

k_star schrieb:


> einfach bei google folgendes eingeben: carbon starrgabel 29
> 
> schon hast du gabeln die leichter als 900 g sind und weniger als 350€ kosten.



Is klar, aber google spuckt nicht immer alles aus und eventuelle Geheimtips auch nicht.
On-Ones Gabel für 150 kommt da nicht, aber die is eben auch sauhässlich....im Forum guck ich mich natürlich auch um, aber vielleicht weiß ja einer nen Kracher.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (13. August 2015)

.


----------



## Mc_Fly (13. August 2015)

Danke für die Vorschläge ....


----------



## Laphroaig10 (14. August 2015)

Gibt es die Deuter oder Source Trinkblase mit 2l gerade irgendwo günstiger als die üblichen 28€?


----------



## a.nienie (14. August 2015)

Laphroaig10 schrieb:


> Gibt es die Deuter oder Source Trinkblase mit 2l gerade irgendwo günstiger als die üblichen 28€?


Hatte meine bei Ebay für 23 euro
111522121154 
nuddik-goods


----------



## osbow (14. August 2015)

Hat jemand eine Ahnung wo ich noch einen grauen IXS Trail Helm bekomme? Der scheint nirgends mehr lieferbar zu sein.


----------



## chrisk78 (14. August 2015)

osbow schrieb:


> Hat jemand eine Ahnung wo ich noch einen grauen IXS Trail Helm bekomme? Der scheint nirgends mehr lieferbar zu sein.


http://www.bruegelmann.de/ixs-trail-rs-helm-grau-355811.html


----------



## _PETE_ (14. August 2015)

Brügelmann schrieb:
			
		

> Dieser Artikel ist derzeit leider nicht verfügbar. Schauen Sie einfach auf den folgenden Seiten nach ähnlichen Angeboten...



In der Schweiz scheint er auch ausverkauft zu sein.


----------



## osbow (15. August 2015)

chrisk78 schrieb:


> http://www.bruegelmann.de/ixs-trail-rs-helm-grau-355811.html


Hier fehlt der Kaufen-Button. Ergo: ausverkauft.


----------



## raimi-27 (15. August 2015)

Suche einen AM Helm in Farbe matt, optimaler Belüftung auch.
Kann mich hier wer beraten die auch Preis/Leistung voll ok sind?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damonsta (15. August 2015)

Endura Singletrack.


----------



## raimi-27 (15. August 2015)

Welche Handschuhe habt ihr so ob lang oder kurz?


----------



## R.C. (15. August 2015)

Gibt's Impact Low in 42.5 irgendwo lagernd  billiger als 90 EUR (https://www.maciag-offroad.de/five-...-schuhe-impact-low-team-black-sid42207.html)?


----------



## Agil (15. August 2015)

Bei BMO 82,90€

https://www.bike-mailorder.de/Bike-...ampaign=feed&gclid=CKOC4s7pq8cCFYbItAodFysKWg


----------



## mueslimann (16. August 2015)

Suche eine eher leichte "Enduro-taugliche" Kurbelgarnitur oberhalb von Shimano SLX/XT, 2 fach, 170/175mm für BSA 68/73mm.
Gibt es da derzeit gute Angebote? Ideen wären z.B. XTR, Raceface (Turbine/Atlas, etwas aus Carbon), Hope, evtl auch Carbon-Kurbeln etc. bin aber auch offen für andere Vorschläge.


----------



## decay (16. August 2015)

Next SL immer mal wieder bei RCZ zu guten Kursen so um 400 Euro.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## esmirald_h (18. August 2015)

osbow schrieb:


> Hat jemand eine Ahnung wo ich noch einen grauen IXS Trail Helm bekomme? Der scheint nirgends mehr lieferbar zu sein.


http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/de/de/ixs-trail-rs-helm-2015/rp-prod109528
http://www.amazon.de/s/ref=sr_kk_1?...eywords=ixs+trail+helm&ie=UTF8&qid=1439854590


----------



## _PETE_ (18. August 2015)

Er sucht doch aber den *grauen* Helm...


----------



## raimi-27 (18. August 2015)

Gibt es für diesen Schuh ein tolles Angebot bzw. wird der wo im Abverkauf angeschrieben?
*SIDI Drako Vernice Carbon*


----------



## Keks_nascher (19. August 2015)

Rock Shox Pike 26" 160mm unter 600 Euro? Am besten deutscher Händler, kein Alltricks etc.


----------



## Ghoste (19. August 2015)

http://www.mountainbikes.net/mtbikes/produkt.cfm?pnr=24168&prodid=66754

599€


----------



## Alpine Maschine (19. August 2015)

Hi,

suche so was wie Forkups in günstig.


----------



## toastet (19. August 2015)

Alpine Maschine schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> suche so was wie Forkups in günstig.



http://www.bikeinside.de/shop/bikeinside-fahrradtraeger/bikeinside-steckachsen-adapter-20mm.html


----------



## _PETE_ (19. August 2015)

Für die lefty gibt es nur den von Forkup?


----------



## _PETE_ (21. August 2015)

Ich bin auf der Suche nach Singlespeed Laufrädern. Hochprofilfelge, Schwarz, industriegelagert 100/120. Gibt es da Tipps wo man sich umschauen kann? Habe bis jetzt nur die Räder von Poison-Bikes gefunden.


----------



## bs99 (21. August 2015)

Cnc bikes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rider1970 (23. August 2015)

Servus,
suche günstig ein Set der 785er xt-bremsen (ohne scheiben+adapter).
Jemand noch günstiger gesehen als bei bc für 129€:
https://www.bike-components.de/de/Shimano/XT-v-h-Set-Scheibenbremse-BR-M785-p35617/
würde deutschen Händler bevorzugen...danke schonmal


----------



## paulipan (24. August 2015)

rider1970 schrieb:


> Servus,
> suche günstig ein Set der 785er xt-bremsen (ohne scheiben+adapter).
> Jemand noch günstiger gesehen als bei bc für 129€:
> https://www.bike-components.de/de/Shimano/XT-v-h-Set-Scheibenbremse-BR-M785-p35617/
> würde deutschen Händler bevorzugen...danke schonmal


Würde mich auch interessieren


----------



## toastet (25. August 2015)

einfach die slx kaufen, ist ja baugleich und kostet dann 40-50 euro weniger der satz. für komplexe gibts ja die xt ausgleichsbehälterabdeckungen auch als ersatzteil für 6-7 euro


----------



## R.C. (25. August 2015)

toastet schrieb:


> einfach die slx kaufen, ist ja baugleich und kostet dann 40-50 euro weniger der satz.



Tatsaechlich kostet ein SLX-Satz mit den gleichen Belaegen 15 EUR weniger http://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/shimano-disc-brake-set-slx-br-m675-b-ice-tec-88483.


----------



## toastet (25. August 2015)

jop genau!


----------



## metriod (26. August 2015)

Bester Preis für Maxxis Detonator 26 x 1.25?


----------



## Berrrnd (26. August 2015)

.


----------



## metriod (27. August 2015)

18,90 € für die Drahtversion.
Faltversion wäre wg. Gewichtsersparnis noch besser.


----------



## goofy84 (28. August 2015)

eine neue Gabel, 120mm Federweg, Schaftlänge 230mm, nicht tapered, Gabelschaft 1 1/8, keine Steckachse 9mm Schnellspanner. 

z.b Rock shox sid RCT3
oder Rock shox sid wc

Im Prinzip 120mm 1 1/8'' 9QR 

Vielen Dank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wolfplayer (1. September 2015)

suche den VDO MC 2.0 WL oder den MC6 WL fals Jemand den irgendwo unter 60 Euro als Angebot findet.
muss kein Set mit Brustgurt sein, da ich den schon habe, weil nur meinen MC 2.0 WL am WE verloren habe   (war keine 9 Monate alt)


----------



## Tabletop84 (3. September 2015)

Bin gerade auf WG Suche in Berlin und ärgere mich kein Fahrrad mitgenommen zu haben. Kennt jemand irgendein gutes Online-Angebot für ein absolut basales Rad? Also ein Bonus wäre Licht aber der Rest ist eigentlich egal muss nur fahren und einigermaßen passen. Ebay Kleinanzeigen ist Käse da werden irgendwelche geklauten Rostlauben für Mondpreise angeboten...


----------



## sp00n82 (3. September 2015)

Vielleicht mal auf Facebook eine Berlin Gruppe suchen.
Hier in der Heidelberger Jeder Hilft Jedem Gruppe wird öfters mal ein Rad gesucht oder angeboten.


----------



## Speckgenick (8. September 2015)

Ich suche ein vernünftiges Bügelschloß oder Faltschloß.
Kann jemand einen günstigen Laden empfehlen?
Danke!


----------



## simonda (8. September 2015)

Weiss jemand wo ich einen Park Tool PCS-10 Ständer günstig finde?


----------



## fone (9. September 2015)

Bei www.amazon.de gibt's mit das günstigste Angebot, das www.google.de auf Anhieb für "Park Tool PCS-10" findet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ONE78 (12. September 2015)

Wo bekomme ich den einen leichten nabensatz ala novatec x light in günstig? Also günstiger als bei cnc?


----------



## ramtb (22. September 2015)

Suche Reifencombo fuers Touren-Fully. Dachte an MK Racesport 26x2.4 und XK Racesport 26x2.2. Hat wer zufaellig nen günstiges Angebot oder eine Alternative?


----------



## dragonjackson (22. September 2015)

ONE78 schrieb:


> Wo bekomme ich den einen leichten nabensatz ala novatec x light in günstig? Also günstiger als bei cnc?


https://nubuk-bikes.de/teileparts/laufraeder/naben/novatec-nabe-disc-superlight-vr-schwarz/
Da mal umschauen...


----------



## jts-nemo (22. September 2015)

Nicht MTB, aber vielleicht kann mir ja trotzdem jemand helfen: Ich suche Reifen für mein 28" Trekkingrad. Da ich mich überhaupt nicht auskenne, was für Modelle da taugen, kann ich leider keinen Ausgangspreis nennen, würde mich aber über Empfehlungen freuen


----------



## ONE78 (22. September 2015)

dragonjackson schrieb:


> https://nubuk-bikes.de/teileparts/laufraeder/naben/novatec-nabe-disc-superlight-vr-schwarz/
> Da mal umschauen...


Ich finde da nur die vr nabe?


----------



## dr.juggles (23. September 2015)

hi. bin auf der suche nach einer sram x01 kurbel in 170mm länge für gxp lager. bevorzugt die schwarz/graue ausführung. mfg


----------



## herbstl78 (23. September 2015)

suche ein gopro schnäppchen(bis 250€) je neuer desto besser!


----------



## sir-florian (12. Oktober 2015)

Jemand irgendwo das Cannondale F29 Carbon 2 für unter 2200 gesehen?


----------



## Thebike69 (14. Oktober 2015)

SUCHE:
Rock Shox Reverb Stealth 31.6
150mm


----------



## neiduck (14. Oktober 2015)

Guckst du....

http://www.bruegelmann.de/rockshox-reverb-stealth-sattelstuetze-150-mm-316-mm-links-361657.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sp00n82 (14. Oktober 2015)

neiduck schrieb:


> Guckst du....
> 
> http://www.bruegelmann.de/rockshox-reverb-stealth-sattelstuetze-150-mm-316-mm-links-361657.html





> Dieser Artikel ist derzeit leider nicht verfügbar. Schaue auf den folgenden Seiten nach ähnlichen Angeboten


----------



## Thebike69 (15. Oktober 2015)

https://www.bike-components.de/de/R...p36178/schwarz-31-6-mm-430-mm-SB-0-mm-o26172/

Geht's günstiger??????


----------



## jts-nemo (15. Oktober 2015)

Ich suche ein *Entlüftungskit *für die *Magura MT5 Next*.
Erste Frage: Pass das http://www.ebay.de/itm/Service-Kit-...ng-/371342753478?_trksid=p2141725.m3641.l6368 ?
Zweite Frage: Geht es noch günstiger (wenn es passt, nehme ich an eher nicht)? Wenn es nicht passt: Welches passende wäre günstig zu bekommen?


----------



## Asrael (15. Oktober 2015)

@jts-nemo http://www.bleedkit.de/ + http://www.hibike.de/magura-hydraulik-bio-oel-royal-blood-p313bf106cb50e51776e25014cb3428c8


----------



## Enginejunk (15. Oktober 2015)

die rechnung von hibike ist gut: 250ml 14,49, 100ml 4,90€...


----------



## Asrael (15. Oktober 2015)

Ist doch bei shimpanso noch schlimmer


----------



## zymnokxx (15. Oktober 2015)

Thebike69 schrieb:


> https://www.bike-components.de/de/R...p36178/schwarz-31-6-mm-430-mm-SB-0-mm-o26172/
> 
> Geht's günstiger??????


würde mich auch interessieren....


----------



## Laphroaig10 (16. Oktober 2015)

Hazet 5108-2CT irgendwo günstiger als 119,88 inkl?


----------



## Albireo (3. November 2015)

Ich suche eine Vario Sattelstütze, möglichst günstig und in 31,6mm Durchmesser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jierdan (4. November 2015)

Albireo schrieb:


> Ich suche eine Vario Sattelstütze, möglichst günstig und in 31,6mm Durchmesser


 Sowas?


----------



## Ghoste (4. November 2015)

Deuter Trans Alpine gesucht, als Schnäppchen. Gerne auch mit Code oder newsletter Anmeldung etc. 
Hat da jemand eine Idee?! 
Suche für Weihnachten noch was passendes (hab meinen damals für unter 70€ bekommen).


----------



## delphi1507 (4. November 2015)

Beobachte mal die preise beim großen fluss, habe dort den deuter guide damals für unter 40EUR bekommen...


----------



## everywhere.local (5. November 2015)

Suche Helme-Schnäppchen (Gr S) für Freundin.


----------



## Jierdan (5. November 2015)

Suche konische Spacer 1 1/8" in Farbe. In erster Linie Gold, aber auch Rot und Lichtblau.


----------



## tozzi (5. November 2015)

Jierdan schrieb:


> Suche konische Spacer 1 1/8" in Farbe. In erster Linie Gold, aber auch Rot und Lichtblau.



Hallo,

eine Idee wäre, den konischen Spacer eines Woodman-Steuersatzes zu nehmen.
Gibt es wohl nicht einzeln.
http://www.rczbikeshop.de/de/woodma...integrated-1-1-8-aqua-gold-8483948540005.html

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asrael (5. November 2015)

bastifunbiker schrieb:


> Suche Helme-Schnäppchen (Gr S) für Freundin.


Schnäppchen oder Hauptsache billig? 
Wieviel wollt ihr denn ausgeben?


----------



## everywhere.local (5. November 2015)

Asrael schrieb:


> Schnäppchen oder Hauptsache billig?
> Wieviel wollt ihr denn ausgeben?


primär Schnäppchen. Konkrete PV besteht nicht, aber ich sag mal <200


----------



## Asrael (5. November 2015)

bastifunbiker schrieb:


> primär Schnäppchen. Konkrete PV besteht nicht, aber ich sag mal <200


http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/...igns-a1-helm-turbo-schwarz-2014/rp-prod115056

Mit Code CLEAR2015 noch mal 10€ günstiger. 
Ich glaub mehr Schnäppchen geht kaum.


----------



## everywhere.local (5. November 2015)

Asrael schrieb:


> http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/...igns-a1-helm-turbo-schwarz-2014/rp-prod115056
> 
> Mit Code CLEAR2015 noch mal 10€ günstiger.
> Ich glaub mehr Schnäppchen geht kaum.


sehr danke - hätte Fullface schreiben sollen


----------



## Asrael (5. November 2015)

Haha ja


----------



## Ghoste (5. November 2015)

Asrael schrieb:


> Mit Code CLEAR2015 noch mal 10€ günstiger.
> Ich glaub mehr Schnäppchen geht kaum.





bastifunbiker schrieb:


> sehr danke - hätte Fullface schreiben sollen



Doch evtl. so:

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/de/de/661-comp-helm-2014/rp-prod113734

Code von oben könnte auch noch funktionieren ;-)


----------



## Asrael (5. November 2015)

Erst ab 75€


----------



## everywhere.local (5. November 2015)

Sie nimmt den rot weißen comp, aber dAnke


----------



## hasman (5. November 2015)

http://www.berg-ab.de/shop/index.php?cPath=142_143&page=1&sort=3a


----------



## njoerd (6. November 2015)

Suche einen Werkzeugkoffer sammt Inhalt (Grundausstattung + mehr bei fairem Preis). In der Größenordnung so um die 30-40 Teilen(Gern auch mehr). Vielleicht hat jemand einen Tipp.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasman (7. November 2015)

Hallo ich suche günstige alternative für Silikon Leuchte von Knog
Boomer Twinpack 
http://www.amazon.de/Knog-Fahrradbe..._UL160_SR160,160_&refRID=0WCM2DCWSJBND5CAC63A
oder Pop Duo 
http://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8;product=149995;menu=1400,1410,1414;mid=0;pgc=0;page=3;orderby=2
wichtig AA oder AAA Batterien
Danke Svato


----------



## Lukas_98 (8. November 2015)

Suche ein günstiges Set Magura MT5 Bremsen mit 203mm Scheiben und Adaptern (vorne PM6 auf 203 und hinten PM7 auf 203) oder auch die Bremsen einzeln. Die besten Angebote die ich gefunden habe waren je 109€ mit passenden Scheiben und Adaptern (bei bike-Discount.de , leider nicht mehr verfügbar) und 89€ einzeln (auch bei bike-discount)
Danke im Voraus,
Lukas


----------



## Goddi8 (9. November 2015)

hier http://de.hollandbikeshop.com/marke...eibenbremse-mt5-vorne-203mm-storm-is-schwarz/
auch mit anderen Scheiben für 105


----------



## fone (9. November 2015)

Ist da sicher ne Scheibe dabei? sonst wäre Mantel günstiger.


----------



## Goddi8 (9. November 2015)

Zumindest war bei mir eine dabei ;-)


----------



## Floh (13. November 2015)

Ich suche eine Bezugsquelle für Sapim-Speichen (XC-Ray) und Alu-Nippel 14 mm. Hab bis jetzt nur Komponentix und find das da etwas teuer? Vielleicht liege ich ja mit meiner Einschätzung auch falsch.
2,09 pro Stück kosten die XC Ray da. Die üblichen Versender sind alle deutlich teurer...


----------



## Berrrnd (13. November 2015)

.


----------



## Thebike69 (16. November 2015)

Suche
Specialized Enduro Comp 650 2015 in Gr.S
Bestes Gebot bisher 2300,-€
Geht's noch etwas tiefer....???


----------



## Thebike69 (7. Dezember 2015)

Wer bietet die MT7 günstig an?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (7. Dezember 2015)

Definiere günstig? Was soll unterboten werden?

MT5 gibt es bei Mantel.com für 67€/Stück, falls ggf eine Alternative...

Grüße


----------



## Thebike69 (8. Dezember 2015)

Die MT5 is schon wech, die MT7 so um 330€?


----------



## sun909 (8. Dezember 2015)

Mt5 kommt sicher wieder, war letzte Woche weg, gestern kurz wieder da...


----------



## toastet (8. Dezember 2015)

dann 1 satz oder so, der aus nem rückläufer kam. haben die ja immer wieder mal, leider dann immer glückssache


----------



## Staanemer (9. Dezember 2015)

Suche eine RockShox SID RCT3 in 27.5 schwarz matt (auch gebraucht). Bestes Angebot bisher 467 €.

Vielleicht weiss jemand was. Danke.


----------



## johannes140 (9. Dezember 2015)

Staanemer schrieb:


> Suche eine RockShox SID RCT3 in 27.5 schwarz matt (auch gebraucht). Bestes Angebot bisher 467 €.
> 
> Vielleicht weiss jemand was. Danke.



Hier fuer 429 Euro abzgl. 10% Neukunden-Gutschein "DIMAFR09". Ist das was?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NewK (10. Dezember 2015)

johannes140 schrieb:


> Hier fuer 429 Euro abzgl. 10% Neukunden-Gutschein "DIMAFR09". Ist das was?


Wo, hier? 

Da?
Aber nur 100mm...


----------



## bobons (10. Dezember 2015)

http://www.rczbikeshop.de/de/rocksh...100mm-qr15mm-disc-tapered-pushlock-black.html


----------



## johannes140 (10. Dezember 2015)

NewK schrieb:


> Wo, hier?
> 
> Da?
> Aber nur 100mm...



Hups, hatte den Link doch tatsaechlich vergessen... War aber ja auch schon spaet 
@Staanemer hatte keinen Federweg angegeben  Falls es 120mm sein sollen und die Farbe etwas variieren darf hier fuer unschlagbare 329.99:
http://www.probikeshop.com/fr/fr/fo...pivot-conique-axe-15-mm-blanc-2014/96959.html


----------



## Staanemer (10. Dezember 2015)

Vielen Dank. 

100 mm reichen völlig. 

Die erste ist nicht schwarz matt, die zweite ist keine RCT3. 
Ich mag zwar weiß, geht aber leider an diesen Rahmen farblich gar nicht, ich kann die Farbe nirgends am Rad wiederholen um Akzente zu setzen. Ansonsten top Angebot.


----------



## johannes140 (10. Dezember 2015)

Staanemer schrieb:


> Vielen Dank.
> 
> 100 mm reichen völlig.
> 
> ...


Doch, die erste (bei alltricks -> http://www.alltricks.fr/vtt/fourche...mm-axe-15mm-conique-noir-mate-131-153328.html, ist schwarz matt! Sieht auf dem Bild evtl falsch aus, aber schau dir die Beschreibung an (noir mate) oder stell die Sprache auf einglisch oder deutsch oben rechts ;-) soweit ich weiss gibt's die 2014/2015er SID RCT3 nur in schwarz matt...

Gruss 

edith: mit Gutschein bist du uebrigens auch bei knapp 390 Euro inkl. Pumpe und Dichtungsset. Also deutlich besser als die RLT beim rczbikeshop.


----------



## Staanemer (10. Dezember 2015)

johannes140 schrieb:


> Doch, die erste (bei alltricks -> http://www.alltricks.fr/vtt/fourche...mm-axe-15mm-conique-noir-mate-131-153328.html, ist schwarz matt! Sieht auf dem Bild evtl falsch aus, aber schau dir die Beschreibung an (noir mate) oder stell die Sprache auf einglisch oder deutsch oben rechts ;-) soweit ich weiss gibt's die 2014/2015er SID RCT3 nur in schwarz matt...
> 
> Gruss
> 
> edith: mit Gutschein bist du uebrigens auch bei knapp 390 Euro inkl. Pumpe und Dichtungsset. Also deutlich besser als die RLT beim rczbikeshop.




Oh, danke für den Hinweis. Habe ich auf dem "mobilen Device" übersehen und die Umstellung der Sprache klappt dort auch nicht. Jetzt, zu Hause, kann ich es sehen.
Bestellen oder warten? Ist für ein neues Rad, die Laufräder muss ich erst noch bauen und die Bremse fehlt noch.


----------



## Bullbaer (15. Dezember 2015)

*HOPE Headset 1 1/8 Steuersatz*...Komplett mit Head Doctor und Abdeckkappe


----------



## Freerider1504 (15. Dezember 2015)

Bullbaer schrieb:


> *HOPE Headset 1 1/8 Steuersatz*...Komplett mit Head Doctor und Abdeckkappe



Und nun? Der zu unterbietende Preis wäre *HILFREICH*...sonst wird dir keiner ein vermeitliches "Schnäppchen" nennen können


----------



## rebirth (15. Dezember 2015)

Freerider1504 schrieb:


> Und nun? Der zu unterbietende Preis wäre *HILFREICH*...sonst wird dir keiner ein vermeitliches "Schnäppchen" nennen können


Für mich siehts nach nem angebot ohne preis aus, eine frage kann ich nicht erkennen


----------



## Freerider1504 (15. Dezember 2015)

Selbst dann ist der Informationsfluss etwas dürftig. Farbe?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jts-nemo (15. Dezember 2015)

*DAFÜR SIEHT MAN ES GUT!*


----------



## dergerd (15. Dezember 2015)

Suche die XTR BR m895 Bremsen v + h, ohne Scheiben ist der beste Preis bisher bei Rose für 240,-  
Geht da noch was? Leider nicht mehr bei so vielen Shops gelistet.


----------



## Staanemer (15. Dezember 2015)

johannes140 schrieb:


> Hier fuer 429 Euro abzgl. 10% Neukunden-Gutschein "DIMAFR09". Ist das was?



Kurze Rückmeldung:

hat sauber geklappt zu 386,99 €. Versand dauerte 3 Werktage.
Der angegebene kostenlose Versand erfolgt allerdings zur einer UPS Paketstation. Der Versand zu einer frei wählbaren Adresse kostet 9,99 €.

Leider schwer: 1650 g mit 15 mm Achse, ungekürzt. Wo sind bloss die ganzen leichten 27,5er XC Gabeln?


----------



## bs99 (22. Dezember 2015)

Suche SRAM GX1 Upgrade Kit günstiger als 229,-
https://www.bike-components.de/de/SRAM/GX-1x11-fach-Upgrade-Kit-p47245/


----------



## paulipan (23. Dezember 2015)

Suche Rock Shox Reverb 31,6mm 125mm und 420mm Länge mit Remote links für weniger als 225 Euro.
Nur wo? Keine Stealth.


----------



## Bench (23. Dezember 2015)

gebraucht? http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articl...mm-420mm-hydraulisch-verstellbar-125mm-remote

Von dem hab ich meine Reverb auch gekauft. Der scheint defekte Reverbs aufzukaufen, sie wieder top herzurichten und hier zu verkaufen.
Für mich hat sichs gelohnt, meine 125er 31,6, 380mm ist zwar von Nov. 2011 (laut Datum auf Remote-Hebel), aber sie schaut aus wie neu und funktioniert auch wie neu und preislich unschlagbar.


----------



## paulipan (23. Dezember 2015)

Bench schrieb:


> gebraucht? http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articl...mm-420mm-hydraulisch-verstellbar-125mm-remote
> 
> Von dem hab ich meine Reverb auch gekauft. Der scheint defekte Reverbs aufzukaufen, sie wieder top herzurichten und hier zu verkaufen.
> Für mich hat sichs gelohnt, meine 125er 31,6, 380mm ist zwar von Nov. 2011 (laut Datum auf Remote-Hebel), aber sie schaut aus wie neu und funktioniert auch wie neu und preislich unschlagbar.


Danke Dir. Verkauft er öfter mal ne Reverb oder wie kommst Du darauf?
Würde sonst glaub Zuschlägen.


----------



## toastet (23. Dezember 2015)

Die Dinger fangen ja nach der ersten Fahrt eh an zu wackeln, daher ist es wirklich fast sinnlos ne neue zu kaufen, wenn man ne frisch revidierte haben kann. Äußerlich sind die Reverbs ja eh sehr robust von der Beschichtung her. Das ist aber auch kein Hexenwerk das dann einmal im Jahr selbst zu machen den Service. Gibt da ein sehr genaues Video von SRAM dazu und das große Servicekit kostet auch nur um die 30 Euro.
Das einsinken der Stütze passiert halt super schnell, einmal aus versehen am Sattel gehalten wenn die Stütze nicht komplett ausgefahren ist und zack ist es passiert. Weiß nicht wie das bei KS, Fox, etc aussieht, ob die auch so anfällig sind? Bei Rock Shox ist es zumindest einfach und günstig wieder zu richten, besser wär natürlich wenn es nicht seitlich wackelt und so schnell unterdruck zieht, aber ich denke wir sind bei den Stützen ja immer noch bei der ersten Generation und das wird sicher mit der Vielfalt an Stützen nun auf dem Markt besser werden.


----------



## Bench (23. Dezember 2015)

paulipan schrieb:


> Verkauft er öfter mal ne Reverb oder wie kommst Du darauf?


Schau mal seine Bewertungen an ^^
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/user/151915

Aber meine verlinkte ist jetzt eh schon weg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paulipan (24. Dezember 2015)

Bench schrieb:


> Schau mal seine Bewertungen an ^^
> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/user/151915
> 
> Aber meine verlinkte ist jetzt eh schon weg.


Die hab auch ich gekauft


----------



## Jierdan (5. Januar 2016)

Suche fürs Pendeln einen 29" Hardtailrahmen in L/19" unter den 99€ für die Cubes bei Bikediscount. Kann auch gebraucht sein.


----------



## bs99 (5. Januar 2016)

Jierdan schrieb:


> Suche fürs Pendeln einen 29" Hardtailrahmen in L/19" unter den 99€ für die Cubes bei Bikediscount. Kann auch gebraucht sein.


Probier mal http://www.schlierseer-bikeparts.de


----------



## sun909 (5. Januar 2016)

Hi,
suche Hebel Saint re+li.

Besten Preis hatte ich bei 45€ gesehen, vor Weihnachten hatte ich mal was mit 40,--/Stück, aber leider nicht gespeichert...

Jemand zufällig was im Kopf?

Danke!
Carsten


----------



## sp00n82 (7. Januar 2016)

Suche eine Kind Shock LEV (nicht Integra) mit 150mm und 31,6mm. 30,9mm ginge auch, aber dann bräuchte ich noch nen Shim dafür, was den Preis hochtreibt.
Günstigtes Angebot bisher 357€.
http://www.probikeshop.com/de/de/sa...hock-lev-teleskopisch-aa5-mm-2-aa4/99663.html


----------



## prolink (7. Januar 2016)

hier für 350€
http://www.alltricks.com/mtb/seatpo...hock-lev-seatpost-150mm-drop-1800-235835.html

integra für 330€
http://www.alltricks.com/mtb/seatpo...-integra-seatpost-150mm-drop-1800-235837.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Derivator22 (8. Januar 2016)

hasman schrieb:


> Hallo ich suche günstige alternative für Silikon Leuchte von Knog
> Boomer Twinpack
> http://www.amazon.de/Knog-Fahrradbe..._UL160_SR160,160_&refRID=0WCM2DCWSJBND5CAC63A
> oder Pop Duo
> ...



Hier Knog selbst für 2,99€ (Rücklicht)


----------



## sun909 (8. Januar 2016)

Derivator22 schrieb:


> Hier Knog selbst für 2,99€ (Rücklicht)



Link vergessen ?


----------



## Derivator22 (8. Januar 2016)

sun909 schrieb:


> Link vergessen ?



Fail... 

mea culpa!

http://www.rczbikeshop.de/de/knog-2013-frog-strobe-light-rear-white-kn125-wht.html


----------



## haekel72 (8. Januar 2016)

Hallo Biker, möchte ein neues Projekt starten und deshalb suche ich eine Adresse in der Nähe von 76831 bei Landau wo ich einen Rahmen Centurion Trailbanger 800.27 2016 beziehen könnte. Ich bin das Rad gefahren und möchte es mir nun aufbauen. Centurion hat ja keinen Direktverkauf. Danke


----------



## hasman (8. Januar 2016)

Derivator22 schrieb:


> Fail...
> 
> mea culpa!
> 
> http://www.rczbikeshop.de/de/knog-2013-frog-strobe-light-rear-white-kn125-wht.html


danke aber ich will kein CR2032


----------



## HighFish (8. Januar 2016)

haekel72 schrieb:


> Hallo Biker, möchte ein neues Projekt starten und deshalb suche ich eine Adresse in der Nähe von 76831 bei Landau wo ich einen Rahmen Centurion Trailbanger 800.27 2016 beziehen könnte. Ich bin das Rad gefahren und möchte es mir nun aufbauen. Centurion hat ja keinen Direktverkauf. Danke


Tach! Schon mal auf der Centurion Seite gewesen und auf Händlersuche geklickt?
Im Umkreis von Landau ist der nächste Händler in Offenbach, dann einer in Bundenthal und in KA gibt es 2 Anlaufstellen. 
Hätte man auch von allein drauf kommen können.


----------



## haekel72 (8. Januar 2016)

HighFish schrieb:


> Tach! Schon mal auf der Centurion Seite gewesen und auf Händlersuche geklickt?
> Im Umkreis von Landau ist der nächste Händler in Offenbach, dann einer in Bundenthal und in KA gibt es 2 Anlaufstellen.
> Hätte man auch von allein drauf kommen können.


Klar, habe in Offenbach angefragt, danke dir^^ Hätte ja sein können das es noch andere Quellen gibt und fragen kostet nix!


----------



## pommes5 (12. Januar 2016)

Ich bin auf der Suche nach dem besten Angebot für eine Pike RCT3 Solo Air 27,5" 160mm schwarz.

Mein bisher günstigster Fund ist 659 Euro bei bike24, allerdings dann das 2015er Modell, was mir aber potentiell egal wäre. Unterbietet das jemand? 

Danke!


----------



## toastet (12. Januar 2016)

wenn dir das jahr egal ist nimm ne 2014er, google suche


----------



## FlorianDue (16. Januar 2016)

Suche Cane Creek Double Barrel Air in 222 mm.
Jemand ein Schnäppchen griffbereit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB-1988 (18. Januar 2016)

Suche neuen Laufradsatz für mein DH.

Front: 20er QR
Rear:12x152, 150 dürfte es auch machen.
Laufradgröße: 26"

Gibts irgendwo n guten Schnapper?

Gesendet von meinem  mit Tapatalk


----------



## sun909 (18. Januar 2016)

Cnc-bike.de geschaut?


----------



## MTB-1988 (18. Januar 2016)

sun909 schrieb:


> Cnc-bike.de geschaut?


Taugt der ryde beasty32 was? Ist zwar nicht meine farbe, aber darum gehts mir nicht.

Halten die was aus?


----------



## 19chris84 (24. Januar 2016)

Suche einen 26" AM -ED fully Rahmen der 160er gabeln verträgt. X-12 wär nice.


----------



## Laphroaig10 (24. Januar 2016)

Fatmodul Ant
fahren einige mit 160mm


----------



## ernmar (26. Januar 2016)

Suche eine SRAM X0 DH Kurbel inkl. 83mm Innenlager. Kurbelarme sollten 165 bzw. 170mm lang sein. Kennt jemand ein gutes Angebot?


----------



## der-gute (26. Januar 2016)

Suche eine ZTR Arch EX 29
oder
eine DT XM401 29


----------



## bs99 (26. Januar 2016)

der-gute schrieb:


> Suche eine ZTR Arch EX 29
> oder
> eine DT XM401 29


https://nubuk-bikes.de/teileparts/l...e-dt-xm-401-29-32l-schwarz-inclwasher-nippel/


----------



## Berrrnd (26. Januar 2016)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (26. Januar 2016)

Ok

Somit sind beide gleich teuer...Nubuk vs. GoCycle

So...nun muss ich mich entscheiden 

Edith: hab die Arch für 56 inkl. Versand genommen 
Sau guter Preis!


----------



## MTB-1988 (1. Februar 2016)

Suche eine Rock Shox reverb mit seitlicher Leitung (keine Stealth). 

31,6er klemmung
Bevorzugt linke lenkerklemmung
Länge egal. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Staanemer (2. Februar 2016)

Suche gerade einen neuen Lenker für das Enduro.

Klemmung 31,8 mm, breite mindestens 780 mm.
Carbon mit Gewicht um 240 Gramm der drunter.
Rise zwischen 10 und 20 mm, Farbe möglichst unbunt, also silber / carbon zum Beispiel.
Ohne Gewichtsbeschränkung, wenn dann bitte 100 kg.
Winkel egal.

In etwa den Richey WCS Trail UD, wobei in der Anleitung ausdrücklich die Eignung für AM / Enduro untersagt ist.
Hatte einen Syntace, mit 225 € ist der neue aber deutlich oberhalb meiner Schmerzgrenze.


----------



## Freerider1504 (3. Februar 2016)

Renthal Fatbar Carbon?


----------



## Staanemer (3. Februar 2016)

Danke, leider zu goldig... oder gibts den auch in schwarz?

Ich habe mal ein paar rausgesucht, den Face Face Sic Carbon gibt es gerade in 780 mm, Rise 10/20/30 für um 130 €.


----------



## Freerider1504 (3. Februar 2016)

Den Fatbar Carbon gibt es ebenfalls in schwarz für cicra 130€ 780mm und unterschiedlichem Rise. Gibt auch noch eine LITE Version davon.

Hab mir einen auf den DH´ler gebaut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Staanemer (3. Februar 2016)

Jo, ich kenne den nur genauso golden wie auf dem Bild. Das passt halt farblich gar nicht. Muss dezent sein.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/ein-...cf-8-0-regular-im-umbau.751695/#post-12894490

Hm, jetzt hab ich die Bilder wieder gesehen. Kurbel und Bash sind UD glänzend, ich denke, dann sollte der Lenker das auch sein. Andererseits ist so ein matter Lenker auch in Nullkommanix poliert.


----------



## Thebike69 (4. Februar 2016)

Suche diese Steckachse 

https://r2-bike.com/CARBON-TI-Steck...BP-12x142-mm?gclid=CKm3ofP_28oCFcWVGwodxuMEAQ

nur etwas günstiger


----------



## haekel72 (4. Februar 2016)

Staanemer schrieb:


> Suche gerade einen neuen Lenker für das Enduro.
> 
> Klemmung 31,8 mm, breite mindestens 780 mm.
> Carbon mit Gewicht um 240 Gramm der drunter.
> ...


Sixpack Millenium 785mm, 235g, 18mm Rise um die 140 €


----------



## TheLMNt (4. Februar 2016)

Gibt es das aktuelle Modell der Magura MT5 (2016) irgendwo im Angebot als komplettes Set inkl. Scheiben?
Gefunden habe ich es bei TNC-Hamburg für 245,70 inkl. 203 / 180er Storm HC Scheiben.

Edit: 
225€ bei ebay


----------



## haekel72 (4. Februar 2016)

TheLMNt schrieb:


> Gibt es das aktuelle Modell der Magura MT5 (2016) irgendwo im Angebot als komplettes Set inkl. Scheiben?
> Gefunden habe ich es bei TNC-Hamburg für 245,70 inkl. 203 / 180er Storm HC Scheiben.


http://www.mantel.com/de/magura-mt5...zY2hlaWJlbmJyZW1zZW4mYnJhbmRbXT0yMiNzdGFydDI=
Mal anfragen ob Scheibe dabei ist - bin mir nicht ganz Sicher!


----------



## tozzi (4. Februar 2016)

TheLMNt schrieb:


> Gibt es das aktuelle Modell der Magura MT5 (2016) irgendwo im Angebot als komplettes Set inkl. Scheiben?
> Gefunden habe ich es bei TNC-Hamburg für 245,70 inkl. 203 / 180er Storm HC Scheiben.
> 
> Edit:
> 225€ bei ebay



Hallo,

Schon seit Ewigkeiten bei Hollandbikeshop zum Preis von 104,95 pro Stück als Set mit Scheibe.
Leider nicht immer alle Größen und Adapterversionen auf Lager, Bestand wird aber recht zügig aufgefüllt.
https://de.hollandbikeshop.com/advanced_search_result.php?keywords=Magura+mt5

Grüße


----------



## toastet (4. Februar 2016)

Sonst weiterhin die Scheiben im Angebot bei bike24! http://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8;product=156753;menu=1000,2,15,117


----------



## kRoNiC (4. Februar 2016)

Jemand einen Tipp für einen robusten 26" LRS (Innenweite >25mm) mit VR 15mm / HR X12 und so max. 1650-1700g


----------



## Jierdan (4. Februar 2016)

kRoNiC schrieb:


> Jemand einen Tipp für einen robusten 26" LRS (Innenweite >25mm) mit VR 15mm / HR X12 und so max. 1650-1700g



Robust, <1700g und >25mm Maulweite - da kommst vermutlich nicht um Carbon rum. Wenn es nicht ganz so robust sein muss, hilft dir Actionsports weiter. Die sind echt okay, aber Trails mit 90kg aggressiv fahren (neudeutsch: Enduro) machen die erfahrungsgemäß nicht sooo lange mit.


----------



## Brewmaster (4. Februar 2016)

TheLMNt schrieb:


> Gibt es das aktuelle Modell der Magura MT5 (2016) irgendwo im Angebot als komplettes Set inkl. Scheiben?
> Gefunden habe ich es bei TNC-Hamburg für 245,70 inkl. 203 / 180er Storm HC Scheiben.
> 
> Edit:
> 225€ bei ebay



http://www.bike-prof.de/MAGURA-MT5-Scheibenbremsen-Set-VR-HR-Mod-2016-Adapter-Scheiben-Storm-SL

195€


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kRoNiC (5. Februar 2016)

Jierdan schrieb:


> Robust, <1700g und >25mm Maulweite - da kommst vermutlich nicht um Carbon rum. Wenn es nicht ganz so robust sein muss, hilft dir Actionsports weiter. Die sind echt okay, aber Trails mit 90kg aggressiv fahren (neudeutsch: Enduro) machen die erfahrungsgemäß nicht sooo lange mit.



Ist doch machbar, irgendwas mit EX471 und Acros Naben oder so ...

Für 27,5 gibt es ja so Angebote vermehrt für um die 400€


----------



## der-gute (5. Februar 2016)

Suche Conti Race King 29x2.0 Racesport


----------



## sp00n82 (6. Februar 2016)

Gibts grad irgendwo ein Schnäppchen für einen schmalen (19mm) und nicht zu schweren 29er Laufradsatz, vorzugsweise mit Schnellspannern?
Möchte mal versuchen, meinem ausgeschlachtetem 26er Hardtailrahmen eine Straßenbereifung zu verpassen.


----------



## ernmar (8. Februar 2016)

Suche einen neongelben Direct Mount Vorbau mit 31,8er Lenkerklemmung . Finde da aktuell nur diese beiden.

http://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8;product=78432;menu=1000,2,114;cid[131072]=1;pgc[16038]=16043
http://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8;product=85427;menu=1000,2,114;cid[131072]=1;pgc[16038]=16043

Kennt da noch jemand einen anderen Hersteller, oder einen dieser beiden Vorbauten günstiger?


----------



## Derivator22 (8. Februar 2016)

44;90€

https://www.bike-components.de/de/SIXPACK-RACING/Menace-Vorbau-OS-p42661/


https://www.bike-components.de/de/SIXPACK-RACING/Leader-Vorbau-OS-p42664/


----------



## ernmar (8. Februar 2016)

Sind halt leider keine direct mount vorbauten. Da ist die Auswahl etwas geringer...


----------



## haekel72 (12. Februar 2016)

Suche Schnaeppchen für eine Sram GX1400 Boost 1x11 GXP Kurbel, günstiger 145€

Danke haekel72


----------



## Don Stefano (12. Februar 2016)

Gabelprofi 135€, leider als Boost momentan vergriffen.


----------



## bs99 (12. Februar 2016)

haekel72 schrieb:


> Suche Schnaeppchen für eine Sram GX1400 Boost 1x11 GXP Kurbel, günstiger 145€
> 
> Danke haekel72


Eine GXP1400 ohne Boost nehmen und dafür ein DM ohne Versatz montieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## haekel72 (12. Februar 2016)

bs99 schrieb:


> Eine GXP1400 ohne Boost nehmen und dafür ein DM ohne Versatz montieren.


Gute idee, bin füdig geworden bei Holland Bike, Danke euch


----------



## Jan_der_Don (12. Februar 2016)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/272125477571?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

gebrauchter tune LRS für 205,-  hätte ich gekauft, wenn nicht verpasst.


----------



## Enginejunk (17. Februar 2016)

gibts irgendwo en shimano saint 10-fach trigger (müsste der M820 sein) günstiger als 39€?


----------



## .floe. (19. Februar 2016)

Günstigster Preis für ein Set SRAM GX 1x11 Trigger plus Horizon Schaltwerk medium Cage, inklusive Versand und beide Teile aus einem Shop?


----------



## Sabre (19. Februar 2016)

Enginejunk schrieb:


> gibts irgendwo en shimano saint 10-fach trigger (müsste der M820 sein) günstiger als 39€?


Ja.
Schreibe einfach eine email an [email protected] 
Da bekommst du ihn für 37 inkl. Versand.  Gruß


----------



## Sabre (19. Februar 2016)

ernmar schrieb:


> Suche einen neongelben Direct Mount Vorbau mit 31,8er Lenkerklemmung . Finde da aktuell nur diese beiden.
> 
> http://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8;product=78432;menu=1000,2,114;cid[131072]=1;pgc[16038]=16043
> http://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8;product=85427;menu=1000,2,114;cid[131072]=1;pgc[16038]=16043
> ...


Bist du noch auf der Suche?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ernmar (20. Februar 2016)

Habe mir jetzt den ns vorbau geholt. Danke


----------



## Schwobenflyer (25. Februar 2016)

Suche ein Schnäppchen für Magura MT5 Set V+H


----------



## NewK (25. Februar 2016)

Suche 'nen Monarch Plus RC3 DebonAir (216x57) günstiger als 347 EUR.
Hat da wer was?
Das 2015er Model finde ich für 339 EUR. Von mir aus auch den günstiger.


----------



## Jesh (25. Februar 2016)

Suche 26er Gabel, 140-150mm, gebraucht von seriösem Käfer. Max 150€


----------



## jts-nemo (25. Februar 2016)

@Jesh sorry, aber dafür gibt es den Bikemarkt. Hier geht es *eher *um Neuware. Wenn du eine "Beratung" suchst, was eine gute Gabel für dich wäre, schau doch vielleicht einfach in das passende Subforum und erstelle da ein Thema, wenn deine Frage noch nicht geklärt wurde.

Auf der anderen Seite: Vielleicht hast du ja Glück und irgendjemand postet ein passendes Schnäppchen hier für dich


----------



## Felger (25. Februar 2016)

Jesh schrieb:


> Suche 26er Gabel, 140-150mm, gebraucht von seriösem Käfer. Max 150€



sogar neu - kann man umbauen auf 140



Phimi schrieb:


> http://www.rczbikeshop.co.uk/uk/x-f...emote-100mm-disc-axle-15mm-tapered-black.html
> 
> X Fusion Velvet 100mm (kann auf 120 bzw 140mm getravelt werden) 139€


----------



## hardtails (25. Februar 2016)

*kennt jemand einen Shop wo sowohl*

*Maxxis Ardent Tubeless Ready EXO 27,5x2,4 unter 39€*
*und *

*Maxxis Highroller II 3C MaxxTerra Tubeless Ready 27,5x2,4 unter 54€*

*sofort lieferbar sind?*


----------



## Sabre (25. Februar 2016)

NewK schrieb:


> Suche 'nen Monarch Plus RC3 DebonAir (216x57) günstiger als 347 EUR.
> Hat da wer was?
> Das 2015er Model finde ich für 339 EUR. Von mir aus auch den günstiger.



Kann dir den aktuellen für 345 euro anbieten. Ist nicht viel aber immerhin. Wenn du Interesse hast bitte pn oder hier schreiben dann kann ich ihn dir auch in den onlineshop stellen und du kannst den kauf über meinen shop abwickeln. Gruß


----------



## Sabre (25. Februar 2016)

skwal83 schrieb:


> *kennt jemand einen Shop wo sowohl*
> 
> *Maxxis Ardent Tubeless Ready EXO 27,5x2,4 unter 39€*
> *und *
> ...


Den highroller könnte ich dir anbieten für 49 euro. Allerdings ist der nicht auf lager. Wenn es nicht mega eilig ist, kannst du mir gerne eine pn schreiben. Gruß


----------



## fone (26. Februar 2016)

@Sabre bist du ein Händler?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sabre (26. Februar 2016)

fone schrieb:


> @Sabre bist du ein Händler?


Ja bin ich.


----------



## nollak (14. März 2016)

Jemand ein Garmin Egde 810 günstiger als 269,99 gesehen?


----------



## Ghoste (14. März 2016)

WTB Trail Boss 26 Zoll 2.25 light fast rolling unter 39.99€ jemand gesehen?


----------



## imba (17. März 2016)

moin,
suche empfehlenswerte Flatpedals bis max. 100€. Sollten möglichst flach sein. Derzeit tendiere ich zu den NC-17 Sudpin III, wobei diese nicht besonders flach aussehen.


----------



## Jierdan (17. März 2016)

imba schrieb:


> moin,
> suche empfehlenswerte Flatpedals bis max. 100€. Sollten möglichst flach sein. Derzeit tendiere ich zu den NC-17 Sudpin III, wobei diese nicht besonders flach aussehen.



Gibts nen ellenlangen Thread zu. Mein Tip: Reverse Black One


----------



## imba (17. März 2016)

okay, danke. hab einen Faden im DDD Forum gefunden.


----------



## Jierdan (17. März 2016)

Suche Steuersatz (schwarz) EC44/28.6 auf EC49/40 für <30€.


----------



## Asrael (17. März 2016)

imba schrieb:


> moin,
> suche empfehlenswerte Flatpedals bis max. 100€. Sollten möglichst flach sein. Derzeit tendiere ich zu den NC-17 Sudpin III, wobei diese nicht besonders flach aussehen.


Superstar components nano 
Gibt irgendwo auf FB noch nen 25% Code, damit bist du dann bei um die 40€ für ein hammer pedal.


----------



## bs99 (18. März 2016)

imba schrieb:


> moin,
> suche empfehlenswerte Flatpedals bis max. 100€. Sollten möglichst flach sein. Derzeit tendiere ich zu den NC-17 Sudpin III, wobei diese nicht besonders flach aussehen.


Der Klassiker ist wohl DMR Vault.
Bei CRC gibt's allerdings zur Zeit folgende Angebote:
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/...um-titanium-plattformpedale-2015/rp-prod85861

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/...um-titanium-plattformpedale-2015/rp-prod85865

Edel und leicht, und wenn du 
Schuhgröße kleiner 45 hast auch ausreichend groß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## un..inc (18. März 2016)

Asrael schrieb:


> Superstar components nano
> Gibt irgendwo auf FB noch nen 25% Code, damit bist du dann bei um die 40€ für ein hammer pedal.



Der Code lautet 

UKMAR25


----------



## Plumpssack (19. März 2016)

wenn hier jemand über ein günstiges 27.5" Procoreset stolpert würde ich freuen wenn er es hier mitteilt


----------



## Sabre (19. März 2016)

Plumpssack schrieb:


> wenn hier jemand über ein günstiges 27.5" Procoreset stolpert würde ich freuen wenn er es hier mitteilt


Editiert da keine lust auf gemecker


----------



## Plumpssack (20. März 2016)

Sabre schrieb:


> Also ich könnte es dir für 157 euro all in anbieten. Gruß


https://www.bike-mailorder.de/schwa...Cm_BZdaTVim3ADGyCfPrrU4d_ESjTnIgd4aArqW8P8HAQ
150€

https://r2-bike.com/SCHWALBE-Procore-Set-275-650B
160€

http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kauf...S94uE503PJJnfacMwlwy8df9TPakhGL5ugaAjYL8P8HAQ
160€

Das ist der ganz normale Straßenpreis. Wer bist du und warum darfst du hier Werbung machen? Wenn du Teile verkaufen willst ist das hier eine echt tolle Plattform: Bikemarkt


----------



## Sabre (20. März 2016)

Plumpssack schrieb:


> https://www.bike-mailorder.de/schwa...Cm_BZdaTVim3ADGyCfPrrU4d_ESjTnIgd4aArqW8P8HAQ
> 150€
> 
> https://r2-bike.com/SCHWALBE-Procore-Set-275-650B
> ...


Editiert - hilfe ist nicht erwünscht.  Schade


----------



## danie-dani (20. März 2016)

Ich suche Shimano SLX SL-M670 B ISpec für unter 40Euro


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ernmar (22. März 2016)

Plumpssack schrieb:


> wenn hier jemand über ein günstiges 27.5" Procoreset stolpert würde ich freuen wenn er es hier mitteilt



Heute bei Mantel in den Dienstag Deals für 144,95

https://www.mantel.com/de/schwalbe-procore-set?r=L2RlL2RpZW5zdGFnLWRlYWwjc3RhcnQ0


----------



## koko29 (23. März 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

suche Sixpack Icon AL Pedale in schwarz, blau oder silber unter 75,- EUR. Leider bis jetzt nirgends gefunden.
Vielleicht ist jemand über welche gestolpert.


----------



## Plumpssack (23. März 2016)

Bei CRC habe ich die Erfahrung gemacht dass es immer sehr gut funktioniert, wenn man die vorher per Mail auf die "gewünschte Abwicklung" festnagelt, bevor man die Ware zurückschickt.
Einfach kommentarlos zurückschicken gab bei mir auch schon hin und wieder Probleme aber sobald man mit denen im E-Mail Kontakt steht ist der Service hervorragend.


----------



## d-lo (27. März 2016)

Bei RCZ gab's die Sram Guide Ultimate mal für 110 Euro (und ich Trottel hab's natürlich verpasst). Suche jetzt ein zumindest halbwegs vergleichbares Angebot.


----------



## CRacing (29. März 2016)

Ich habe an meinem Fox Float X Dämpfer 2015 eine Remote Einheit mit der Verstellmöglichkeit des CTD vom Lenker aus. Dieses benötige ich allerdings nicht und möchte gerne ein aufgeräumteres Cockpit. Deshalb steht das System zum Verkauf und ich bin auf der Suche nach einen manuellen Hebel. Dieser hier müsste das sein: 
http://foxracingshox.de/FOX-REMOTE-KIT/Service-Set--2014-Lever-Housing-Assy--Float-X-CTD-Adj-.html

Weiß jemand ob es diesen irgendwo günstiger gibt? Habe ihn nur bei "hi bike" zum gleichen Preis gefunden.

Danke!


----------



## a.nienie (29. März 2016)

hat jemand den conti baron 2.3 black chilli (falt) irgendwo unter den 35 euro, die bike-components aufruft, gesehen?


----------



## geopard (30. März 2016)

Hi,
ich suche für mein nächstes Projekt gute XTR Schnäppchen.
Gestern bei Rose die letzte HR Nabe für 125€ bestellt.

Bremsen XTR Race v+h Set BR-M900,
 Kurbel und  Schaltung mal sehen was es gibt
VR Nabe HB M985.

LG


----------



## Roelof (31. März 2016)

Kann mir jemand günstige China-Carbon Tubular-Felgen, 20mm, 28 Loch, +/- 250g für ein Leichtbau-Projekt empfehlen?


----------



## hulster (31. März 2016)

Kennt jemand ne günstige Bezugsquelle für Pike 29 Solo Air CSU (Standrohreinheit ohne Technik, sprich Steuerrohr, Krone, Standrohre)?


----------



## Floyd0707 (31. März 2016)

Suche für meine Freundin eine HT Rahmen Disc Online, 26" Laufrad.

Größer S oder M.

Carbon oder ALU, Gewicht unter 1700gr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (31. März 2016)

.


----------



## bobons (3. April 2016)

a.nienie schrieb:


> hat jemand den conti baron 2.3 black chilli (falt) irgendwo unter den 35 euro, die bike-components aufruft, gesehen?



Es gibt heute noch 5% auf alles bei b-c: 


> KEIN APRILSCHERZ! 5% auf das gesamte Sortiment bis Sonntag! AKTIONSCODE: KeinScherz


----------



## bobons (3. April 2016)

Floyd0707 schrieb:


> Suche für meine Freundin eine HT Rahmen Disc Online, 26" Laufrad.
> 
> Größer S oder M.
> 
> Carbon oder ALU, Gewicht unter 1700gr



Schau mal hier rein: http://www.schlierseer-bikeparts.de/
Diesen hier gab es schon mal für 300 Euro, dazu den Newsletter abonnieren und warten, falls die Größe paßt und die Optik der Frau gefällt (wenn sie es nicht mag, wird sie es nicht fahren): http://www.rczbikeshop.de/de/bianchi-frame-methanol-sx2-carbon-26-size-48-black.html#
Infos dazu: http://www.bianchi.com/global/bikes...343&categoryIDMaster=59349&bikeIDMaster=59606
http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/team-tx-active-bianchi-unveils-new-kit/
Rahmengewicht liegt bei 1190 g in 19" laut Pressemitteilung.


----------



## bobons (3. April 2016)

Roelof schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand günstige China-Carbon Tubular-Felgen, 20mm, 28 Loch, +/- 250g für ein Leichtbau-Projekt empfehlen?



Frag mal bei Aerycs nach diesen: http://www.aerycs-shop.de/aerycs-La...Carbon-Laufradsatz-aerycs-C-20-SL-T-AERO.html
Durch deren größere Einkaufsmenge kommst Du vielleicht mit 300-400 Euro hin, falls sie sie einzeln verkaufen, etwa so viel würdest Du auch selbst auch China/Taiwan bezahlen. Bei ebay-Auktionen gingen aber auch schon welche für 100 Euro/Paar weg.


----------



## Thebike69 (4. April 2016)

Hallo,
suche neu oder gebraucht einen Thule easyfold 931
Raum 76185 im Umkreis 100km oder auch günstigen Versand. 
Gruß
Mike


----------



## ernmar (4. April 2016)

Ich habe meinen soeben hier bestellt für 478€ inkl. Versand.  Habe nichts günstigeres gefunden.
https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s...raeger-thule-931-easy-fold/435330898-241-6239


----------



## Thebike69 (4. April 2016)

Etwas günstiger






ernmar schrieb:


> Ich habe meinen soeben hier bestellt für 478€ inkl. Versand.  Habe nichts günstigeres gefunden.
> https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s...raeger-thule-931-easy-fold/435330898-241-6239


----------



## rebirth (4. April 2016)

Offtopic: ich gebe zu bedenken, dass der bügel hinten schon recht schmal ist, da gibts mit zwei fullys evtl probleme. Weil dämpfer im weg usw.


----------



## HighFish (4. April 2016)

Thebike69 schrieb:


> Etwas günstiger
> Anhang anzeigen 479789


Warum muss es der Easyfold sein? Zusammengeklappt ist der auch nicht wirklich klein und der wiegt sauviel. Und Thule lässt sich das "System" auch gut bezahlen. Ich stand letztes Jahr auch vor der Entscheidung und habe mir dann doch für 300€ einen 920 Euroway G2 geholt.
https://www.autoteile-immler.com/thule-920-euroway-g2-fahrradtraeger-silber-2-er-modell-2016


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thebike69 (4. April 2016)

Bin für jeden Tipp dankbar. 
Atera Sport?


----------



## Asrael (4. April 2016)

Finger weg von Atera. Die Halterung auf der kupplung ist einfach Müll. 
Thule oder Übler


----------



## Thebike69 (4. April 2016)

Asrael schrieb:


> Finger weg von Atera. Die Halterung auf der kupplung ist einfach Müll.
> Thule oder Übler



Danke,
Dann wird es der Thule 920 Euroway 2G


----------



## Hans (4. April 2016)

Bosal  Compact Premium 3 oder 2.7

Hab ich selber und würde diesen den Thule vorziehen

Den für drei Rädern ab 329,00


----------



## delphi1507 (4. April 2016)

Asrael schrieb:


> Finger weg von Atera. Die Halterung auf der kupplung ist einfach Müll.
> Thule oder Übler


Könntest du das auch begründen?
Hab nen atera und sehe da keine Probleme...


----------



## Asrael (4. April 2016)

Bei mir und auch bei 2 bekannten war die klemmung irgendwann so ausgeleiert, dass sich der Träger nicht mehr ausreichend festziehen lies.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HighFish (5. April 2016)

Im Schnäppchenjägerthread steht ein sehr gutes Angebot. Da kriegst Du sogar 3 Räder drauf bzw. 2 ohne Platzprobleme:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/schnaeppchenjaegerthread-neu.617540/page-4#post-13709208

349€


----------



## ONE78 (6. April 2016)

bobons schrieb:


> Frag mal bei Aerycs nach diesen: http://www.aerycs-shop.de/aerycs-La...Carbon-Laufradsatz-aerycs-C-20-SL-T-AERO.html
> Durch deren größere Einkaufsmenge kommst Du vielleicht mit 300-400 Euro hin, falls sie sie einzeln verkaufen, etwa so viel würdest Du auch selbst auch China/Taiwan bezahlen. Bei ebay-Auktionen gingen aber auch schon welche für 100 Euro/Paar weg.


hast du mal nen link zum ebay shop?


----------



## Dakeyras (7. April 2016)

Gibt's die Sram XG-1150 derzeit irgendwo günstiger als 99€ ( Actionsports)? 





Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## bobons (7. April 2016)

ONE78 schrieb:


> hast du mal nen link zum ebay shop?



Leider nicht mehr: 
This listing (252119055083) has been removed, or this item isn't available.


----------



## bobons (9. April 2016)

Floyd0707 schrieb:


> Suche für meine Freundin eine HT Rahmen Disc Online, 26" Laufrad.
> 
> Größer S oder M.
> 
> Carbon oder ALU, Gewicht unter 1700gr





bobons schrieb:


> Schau mal hier rein: http://www.schlierseer-bikeparts.de/
> Diesen hier gab es schon mal für 300 Euro, dazu den Newsletter abonnieren und warten, falls die Größe paßt und die Optik der Frau gefällt (wenn sie es nicht mag, wird sie es nicht fahren): http://www.rczbikeshop.de/de/bianchi-frame-methanol-sx2-carbon-26-size-48-black.html#
> Infos dazu: http://www.bianchi.com/global/bikes...343&categoryIDMaster=59349&bikeIDMaster=59606
> http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/team-tx-active-bianchi-unveils-new-kit/
> Rahmengewicht liegt bei 1190 g in 19" laut Pressemitteilung.



Grad mach ich's Maul zu: 



> VENTE PRIVEE DU JOUR
> ***Stock limité
> **Paiement par carte bancaire uniquement / PAYPAL
> Délais à prévoir : 15 jours ouvrables après votre paiement*
> ...


----------



## d-lo (10. April 2016)

Suche ne Manitou Mattoc, vorzugsweise in rot, zu nem annehmbaren Preis, gerne auch gebraucht. Ob 26" oder 27,5" ist egal.


----------



## itchyp (17. April 2016)

Suche Rock Shox RockShox Revelation World Cup (Farbe relativ egal) mit 15mm oder 20mm Achse.


----------



## Bench (30. April 2016)

ui, ist der Thread weit nach hinten gerutscht... egal ^^

Ich suche eine Cutter-Zange, zum abschneiden von Schalt-, Bremszüge und Außenhüllen.
Sollte gut&günstig sein.
Die: http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/radon-kabelzange-447548/wg_id-547
oder die: http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articl...wdenzugzange-kabelschneider-kabelzange-cutter
Oder doch lieber eine Markenzange alá Shimano, SRAM, Parktool, TacX, die dann natürlich bisschen teurer sind?
Sollten die billig-Zangen nach 3 Zügen durch sein, kauf ich lieber eine teurere, aber sollten die genauso gut wie die teuren sein, kauf ich lieber eine "NoName" und spar dafür ein paar Euro.
Erfahrungen?

edit: Oder gleich ne Knipex? http://www.amazon.de/95-61-150-Bowd...1462043028&sr=8-1&keywords=bowdenzugschneider


----------



## Berrrnd (30. April 2016)

.


----------



## bobons (30. April 2016)

Knipex ftw. Die Teile von den besseren Bike-Zubehör-Herstellern sind auch OK, kosten aber deutlich mehr.
Ich habe diese hier, bietet auch gleich Pressungen für Endhülsen und Endkappen: http://www.voelkner.de/products/174...e=geizhals&utm_medium=CPC&utm_campaign=C55192

Bei Voelkner und digitalo.de entfallen die VSK bei Soofortüberweisung ab 25 Euro Einkauf. Alternativ noch ein paar Tage warten, bis der nächste Gutschein irgendwo auftaucht. Der Aktuelle ab 39 Euro Einkaufswert ist MAY620 für digitalo.de. (Digitalo, Voelkner, SMDV und Conrad gehören alle zum gleichen Konzern.)

Gegen den Bolzenschneider spricht die unsaubere Schnittkante. Hatte am Anfang des Schrauberlebens auch einen, dabei habe ich immer einen Zug eingeführt, zusammen mit der Hülle abgeschnitten und danach die Teflonführung wieder mit einem Nagel oder einer Spax-Schraube aufgeweitet. Mit der Knipex entfällt das Geschäft, einfach abschneiden, fertig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Laphroaig10 (6. Mai 2016)

hat jemand ein Sram GX (oder X9 Type 2) mit Medium Cage für 10fach irgendwo günstig gesehen, <55€ inkl.


----------



## Plumpssack (6. Mai 2016)

Bench schrieb:


> ui, ist der Thread weit nach hinten gerutscht... egal ^^
> 
> Ich suche eine Cutter-Zange, zum abschneiden von Schalt-, Bremszüge und Außenhüllen.
> Sollte gut&günstig sein.
> ...


Ich kann den hier für 13€ absolut empfehlen, hält bei mir schon lange für hin und wieder mal Züge/Hüllen und sehr häufig Kabelbinder schneiden. Schnitt ist sehr sauber.

Beste Qualität bekommt man meiner Erfahrung nach auch bei Knipex aber wir sind hier ja im Schnäppchenthread und nicht im "Ich suche Werkzeuge für meine Shopwerkstatt Thread".


----------



## Derivator22 (6. Mai 2016)

Laphroaig10 schrieb:


> hat jemand ein Sram GX (oder X9 Type 2) mit Medium Cage für 10fach irgendwo günstig gesehen, <55€ inkl.


Meine bei wigglesport für um die 48€!?

Meine, ich hätte es hier verlinkt:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/index.php?threads/785219/


----------



## Laphroaig10 (7. Mai 2016)

nope, da ists wieder bei 56€


----------



## flowbike (7. Mai 2016)

Bench schrieb:


> ui, ist der Thread weit nach hinten gerutscht... egal ^^
> 
> Ich suche eine Cutter-Zange, zum abschneiden von Schalt-, Bremszüge und Außenhüllen.
> Sollte gut&günstig sein.
> ...


falls noch relevant: bei CRC gibt es den von Parktool aktuell zum halben Preis.


----------



## freetourer (9. Mai 2016)

Ist irgendwer mal über ein gutes Angebot für einen Bell Super 2R gestolpert?

Deutscher Online - Shop wäre gut, falls er doch ncht passen sollte.


----------



## Ghoste (10. Mai 2016)

Heute als Tagesangebot der Bell super 2 mips für 99€  http://www.hibike.de/hibike-hotdeal-n54f705dc17eb2


----------



## famagoer (10. Mai 2016)

Suche "disziplinenübergreifend" für mein Rennrad Xentis Mark1 Laufräder, 28", clincher lieber als tubular, KEINE Alubremsflanke sondern Carbon, keine TT-Version! Falls jemand wo drüberstolpert, bitte PN.

Danke!


----------



## TheLMNt (11. Mai 2016)

Hat jemand den aktuellen Deuter Attack 20 in schwarz für unter 184,25€ gesehen? Das aktuelle Modell finde ich leider nichtmal für den Preis bei Amazon.

http://www.deuter.com/DE/de/fahrrad/attack-20-3200216.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sp00n82 (11. Mai 2016)

Hatte Deuter da nicht extrem die Finger drauf, was die Preise für ihre Rucksäcke angeht? Ich meine da mal was gelesen, bzw. sogar eine Reportage drüber gesehen zu haben.


----------



## decay (11. Mai 2016)

TheLMNt schrieb:


> Hat jemand den aktuellen Deuter Attack 20 in schwarz für unter 184,25€ gesehen? Das aktuelle Modell finde ich leider nichtmal für den Preis bei Amazon.
> 
> http://www.deuter.com/DE/de/fahrrad/attack-20-3200216.html



Ist das der aktuelle?


http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/...gclid=CMnqocH-0cwCFQo6GwodalcEnQ&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## TheLMNt (11. Mai 2016)

Leider nein - crc hatte ich auch schon durchforstet - danke dennoch! 
Ich nehme an sp00n82 hat dann vermutlich den richtigen Riecher...


----------



## Jan_1968 (11. Mai 2016)

Muss es denn der neue Deuter sein?
Für den Preis wäre der "alte" doch ein Schnäppchen (?):
https://www.fabial.de/deuter-attack-20-schwarz-fahrradrucksack.html


----------



## TheLMNt (11. Mai 2016)

Jan_1968 schrieb:


> Muss es denn der neue Deuter sein?
> Für den Preis wäre der "alte" doch ein Schnäppchen (?):
> https://www.fabial.de/deuter-attack-20-schwarz-fahrradrucksack.html



Für den Preis  hätte ich ihn vermutlich auch genommen, leider aber für die 94€ dort nicht zu kaufen . 

Wenn ich mir einen neuen Rucksack kaufe wollte ich eigentlich dann auch den aktuellen, daher nur auf der Suche nach dem 2016er Modell.


----------



## Beppe (11. Mai 2016)

Hat jemand ne Idee, wo das Sixpack Icon in neon gelb oder schwarz/neongelb lagernd ist?

Nicht das mini, das normale al Flatpedal.

Thx


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheLMNt (12. Mai 2016)

Beppe schrieb:


> Hat jemand ne Idee, wo das Sixpack Icon in neon gelb oder schwarz/neongelb lagernd ist?
> 
> Nicht das mini, das normale al Flatpedal.
> 
> Thx




Bei Rose ? 2 Stk. noch aktuell: 
https://www.rosebikes.de/artikel/si...277.ODUzNTY5&gclid=CM2q9NSA1MwCFZUW0wody1EHhQ


----------



## BiNo (12. Mai 2016)

Moin

Suche folgene Griffe in XL Black/Grey oder Black/Black, bin schon am Googeln wie ein irrer

*SPECIALIZED BG Contour XL Locking Griffe *


----------



## mtbler999 (13. Mai 2016)

Hallo,
Gibt es den Garmin Edge 520 noch günstiger als 239,95€.


----------



## Guerill0 (15. Mai 2016)

ich hab ihn vor Kurzem auch für den Preis bei Decathlon bestellt und keinen besseren Tarif gefunden


----------



## hasman (15. Mai 2016)

Canyon 229,95
https://www.canyon.com/accessories/?639208095&search=1#category=accessories&subcat=3414&id=59282


----------



## thetom82 (17. Mai 2016)

war hier falsch.


----------



## Ghoste (18. Mai 2016)

Suche den WTB Vigilante in 27.5 high grip version. Gerne auch mit Gutschein, newsletter-Gedöhns o.ä.
Falls jemand was sieht bitte melden.


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (22. Mai 2016)

Wo kann man bezahlbar einen Liter Dichtmilch herbekommen?
Die Preise die ich bei meiner spontanen Suche gefunden habe sind lächerlich (> 15 Euro), da gibt es doch bestimmt günstigere Quellen?


----------



## Anto (23. Mai 2016)

Unter 20€ der Liter ist doch schon ein Schnäppchen. Ansonsten im KFZ-Bereich schauen. Allerdings ist die Dichtmilch oft nicht fein genug für MTB Tubelessreifen.


----------



## wanderer1219 (25. Mai 2016)

Hi,
ich bin auf der Suche nach einer sorglosen Freeride (ausschließlich Bikepark) Bremse. 
Scheiben und Adapter habe ich. Ich wiege 95 kg. Das Rad ca 18 kg. Sie sollte also schon kräftig sein.
Kennt jemand gerade ein gute Angebot. Gerne auch gebraucht.
Das beste Angebot, das ich fand ist ein Shimano Zee Set bei bike24 für 170 €.
Danke schon einmal im voraus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nollak (25. Mai 2016)

Hab nen MT5 Set bei Bike Components für 175 gesehen, bin mir aber grad nich sicher ob Scheiben dabei waren.


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (25. Mai 2016)

Ich würde die Zee für 170 nehmen, das ist doch ein guter Preis!
Es gab die Tage mal die XT für 109 Euro, aber bei 95 kg würde ich schon eher die Zee nehmen, obwohl die XT mit großen Scheiben und IceTec-Sinterbelägen schon passen müsste, wenn du nicht gerade ständig 500 hm am Stück abfährst.


----------



## rebirth (25. Mai 2016)

hat jemand nen santa cruz nomad schnapper? 
und vielleicht noch eine reverb unter 250,-?


----------



## mikefize (26. Mai 2016)

rebirth schrieb:


> und vielleicht noch eine reverb unter 250,-?



Geht's noch etwas ungenauer? ;-)
Hier gibts die 31,6er mit 125mm (2015) grade günstig:
https://www.bike-components.de/de/R...p36172/schwarz-31-6-mm-420-mm-SB-0-mm-o24181/


----------



## rebirth (26. Mai 2016)

sorry, war auf die schnelle geschrieben  

es geht um eine 150er stealth mit 31,6er rohr.


----------



## Bench (28. Mai 2016)

Wo gibt es die aktuelle Deore als Komplettgruppe als 2x10 ohne Naben/Bremsen am günstigsten?


----------



## Irie Guide (30. Mai 2016)

Thebike69 schrieb:


> Danke,
> Dann wird es der Thule 920 Euroway 2G



Kannst du mir Feedback zu dem Thule geben (falls du ihn gekauft hast)?
Habe einige Tests gelesen und möchte mir den auch diese Woche bestellen.
Bisher ist der einzige Nachteil, den ich gelesen habe, dass die Bike relativ nah aneinander stehen und man ein bisschen Islolierzeug dazwischen klemmen soll, damit nichts verkratzt.

Dank schon mal voraus für's Feedback geben.


----------



## Thebike69 (30. Mai 2016)

Hallo,
die Bike's 26",27.5" oder 29" stehen Bombenfest. 
Ich habe eh immer Rohriso an der Gabel, daher hat bisher nix verkratz. Ohne Rohriso mußt etwas rumspielen bis es scheuerfrei wird. 



 
Der einzige wahrhaftige Haken ist!!!!
Bei einem HDK trotz Kippmechanismus geht die Heckklappe nicht auf


----------



## RniEra (1. Juni 2016)

Irie Guide schrieb:


> Kannst du mir Feedback zu dem Thule geben (falls du ihn gekauft hast)?
> Habe einige Tests gelesen und möchte mir den auch diese Woche bestellen.
> Bisher ist der einzige Nachteil, den ich gelesen habe, dass die Bike relativ nah aneinander stehen und man ein bisschen Islolierzeug dazwischen klemmen soll, damit nichts verkratzt.
> 
> Dank schon mal voraus für's Feedback geben.


 Hey wir haben den genannten thule. Bis 27.5 zull mit normaler reifenbreite passt alles drauf. Bei nem 650+ wirds dann eng.
der zweierträger ist wie gesagt eng was sich aber als Vorteil erwiesen hat.. da sich die bikes durch den Druck aneinander zusätzlich stabilisieren.
ein zwei Heizungrohrisolierungen an die standrohre fals es mit den Rahmen doch sehr eng wird und dann passt alles. 
Preisleistung stimmt. Und lohnen tut sich nen thule immerwieder!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Irie Guide (1. Juni 2016)

RniEra schrieb:


> Hey wir haben den genannten thule. Bis 27.5 zull mit normaler reifenbreite passt alles drauf. Bei nem 650+ wirds dann eng.
> der zweierträger ist wie gesagt eng was sich aber als Vorteil erwiesen hat.. da sich die bikes durch den Druck aneinander zusätzlich stabilisieren.
> ein zwei Heizungrohrisolierungen an die standrohre fals es mit den Rahmen doch sehr eng wird und dann passt alles.
> Preisleistung stimmt. Und lohnen tut sich nen thule immerwieder!!!


Super, danke für dein Feedback. Dann bestelle ich den jetzt mal .


----------



## Ghoste (1. Juni 2016)

Ghoste schrieb:


> Suche den WTB Vigilante in 27.5 (light) high grip version.
> Gerne auch mit Gutschein, newsletter-Gedöhns o.ä.
> Falls jemand was sieht bitte melden.



Zwei Wochen später suche ich immer noch, sollte unter 45€ kommen wenn möglich


----------



## michel77 (1. Juni 2016)

Hibike scheint eh der einzige Laden zu sein, der genau diese Variante hat, allerdings nicht zum Wunschpreis. Übrigens nur noch ein Exemplar:

http://www.hibike.de/wtb-vigilante-...1U17cO5yXgUhTtcy7rcwaAllE8P8HAQ#item_43282594


----------



## HTsaul (2. Juni 2016)

Suche eine x fusion Velvet RL2 Gabel für 27,5. Angeblich ist eh kein unterschied zwischen 26" und 27,5" außer der max Federweg.
Suche mit 15mm Achse und tapered. Federweg egal, gebraucht oder neu, schwarz bevorzugt.
Würd mich freun wenn jemand Tipps hat


----------



## ernmar (2. Juni 2016)

Wenn es zwischen 26"und 27,5" keinen Unterschied gibt, dann gibt es die bei chainreactioncycles. Die Jungs haben immer viele Teile von X Fusion.

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/de/de/x-fusion-velvet-rl2-gabel-2016/rp-prod140412


----------



## HTsaul (2. Juni 2016)

Danke, 100%ig sicher bin ich mir noch nicht aber scheinbar ist die Reifenfreiheit bei 26" groß genug für 27,5", außer bei 140mm (130mm geht)
Nachdem es die vor ein paar Monaten noch um 140€ gab such ich eher ein Schnäppchen unter 200€


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (2. Juni 2016)

Ich suche eine Lyrik RC2 DH Coil in 26" mit mindestens 170 mm Federweg.
Kann jemand das BC-Angebot von 499 Euro toppen?


----------



## toastet (2. Juni 2016)

würde mal beim gabelprofi anfragen, die gehen die preise immer mit bzw. drunter. dazu die bonuspunkte, die man dann beim serviceteilekauf wieder einsetzen kann und spart, da sind die meist eh die günstigsten bei den ersatzteilen.


----------



## Asrael (2. Juni 2016)

hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> Ich suche eine Lyrik RC2 DH Coil in 26" mit mindestens 170 mm Federweg.
> Kann jemand das BC-Angebot von 499 Euro toppen?


Ich hätte noch eine rc2dh soloair mit getunter mico, racingbros dichtungen usw. 
Würde ich recht günstig loswerden wollen.


----------



## Epictetus (4. Juni 2016)

gibt's ne günstige Reverb 150 mit 30.9 Durchmesser? wieso ist die bitte so viel teurer als die mit mehr Durchmesser.....


----------



## suoixon (6. Juni 2016)

Weil es die 30,9er mit 150 nur für oem gab.
Das 17er Modell gibt es jetzt im aftermarket ganz offiziell in 30,9 und 150 mm


Gesendet mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kiter94 (7. Juni 2016)

Ich suche so ein Maloja langarm Jersey aus Mesh Material in Größe M oder L


----------



## Berrrnd (7. Juni 2016)

.


----------



## spümco (7. Juni 2016)

k_star schrieb:


> https://www.sportschrank.de/maloja-...ghtfall.html?gclid=CNOImpavlc0CFRITGwodUvYOsA



nur nicht gerade ein schnäppchen...


----------



## Berrrnd (7. Juni 2016)

.


----------



## Floh (8. Juni 2016)

Suche 28 loch Disc Nabensatz VR 100mm / HR 135mm beides QR, schwarz oder weiss.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Stefano (11. Juni 2016)

Weiß jemand, wo es ein ovales 28er Direct Mount (SRAM) Kettenblatt für einen halbwegs normalen (<60€) Preis lieferbar gibt? 

mobil gesendet


----------



## michel77 (11. Juni 2016)

Die von Absolute Black, Garbaruk und Works Components liegen unter 60€. Für welchen SRAM Standard denn, GXP/BB30 Long Spindle, BB30 Short Spindle, Boost?


----------



## Don Stefano (11. Juni 2016)

michel77 schrieb:


> Die von Absolute Black, Garbaruk und Works Components liegen unter 60€. Für welchen SRAM Standard denn, GXP/BB30 Long Spindle, BB30 Short Spindle, Boost?


Sorry, hab ich vergessen. GXP brauche ich. 

mobil gesendet


----------



## michel77 (11. Juni 2016)

Habe noch mal geschaut, 28Z oval für GXP unter 60€ lagernd finde ich auf die Schnelle nur ein Absolute Black in Grün und Rot:
https://www.bike24.de/p1142701.html
https://www.bike24.de/p1142703.html

Ich weiß halt nicht, wie eilig Du es hast, der Markt ist ja wie leergefegt. Die Garbaruk gibt es bei r2-bike, aber genau was Du suchst leider mit 2-4 Wochen Lieferzeit:
https://r2-bike.com/GARBARUK-Kettenblatt-Direct-Mount-oval-1-fach-narrow-wide-Sram-GXP-BB30-Kurbel


----------



## Don Stefano (12. Juni 2016)

Vielen Dank erstmal. Evtl.  weiß noch jemand einen Laden der eins vorrätig hat? 

mobil gesendet


----------



## mike79 (12. Juni 2016)

Gibts akutell ein komplettes Magura MT5 Set zu einem guten Kurs?
Gabs zwischendurch mal um 200 Euro inkl Scheiben und Adapter....finde aber im Moment nichts....


----------



## der-gute (13. Juni 2016)

Suche die 25th Anniversary SPD Pedale
PD-990 oder PD-M995 in blau.

Wer hat welche wo gesehen?


----------



## Beppe (13. Juni 2016)

mike79 schrieb:


> Gibts akutell ein komplettes Magura MT5 Set zu einem guten Kurs?
> Gabs zwischendurch mal um 200 Euro inkl Scheiben und Adapter....finde aber im Moment nichts....



Die MT5 gabs jetzt schon mehrmals bei Mantel für 69/Bremse, also 140 im Set incl. Versand.
Das Angebot kommt bestimmt wieder, da würde ich abwarten.


----------



## To-bi-bo (15. Juni 2016)

Jemand eine gute Idee, wo ich momentan günstig ein paar FiveTen schießen kann? Größe 44.5...
Bin irgendwie nicht bereit 120€ für Schuhe auszugeben, die nach einer Saison wieder kaputt sind.

Danke schonmal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (15. Juni 2016)

.


----------



## Stolem (15. Juni 2016)

Moin,

suche gerade mechanische Scheibenbremssättel mit 160mm (IS2000) Adaptern. Dazu 1* 160mm 6Loch und 1*160mm Centerlock. Hatte an ne Avid BB7 oder sowas gedacht - hat jemand was gesehen? Die eBay Hongkong Angebote sind mir nicht so geheuer...


----------



## HansDampf89 (16. Juni 2016)

Auf der Suche nach Procore, 26"
Bis jetzt günstigstes Angebot 140 bei Hibike. Geht das günstiger? 
Und ein NX Upgrade Kit günstiger als 145 bei Bike components 

Danke


----------



## Felger (16. Juni 2016)

ich hab letztens bei hibike 129 -10 mit diesem Gutschein bezahlt: AG235/1S1Z-63E6-ND3D


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (16. Juni 2016)

HansDampf89 schrieb:


> Auf der Suche nach Procore, 26"
> Bis jetzt günstigstes Angebot 140 bei Hibike. Geht das günstiger?
> Und ein NX Upgrade Kit günstiger als 145 bei Bike components



Das gab es kürzlich im Schnäppchenjäger-Thema für 100 Euro, was ich immernoch für maßlos überteuert halte. Die lassen sich ihre asiatische Ware echt vergolden.
Dann das Mehrgewicht doch lieber in einen robusten Reifen investieren, der Tubeless gefahren beim Durchschlag nicht gleich zu einer Beschädigung der Felge führt. Wobei für 100 Euro, da kannst du dir im schlimmsten Fall auch die Felge erneuern lassen


----------



## Felger (16. Juni 2016)

spätestens bei B+ geht nix mehr ohne Procore...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (16. Juni 2016)

Wisst ihr wo es eine X1-Schaltgruppe (ohne Kurbel) unter *399,95 €* gibt?


----------



## Thebike69 (17. Juni 2016)

Suche einen LRS Carbon 27,5 AM/Enduro für XD, 15mm-142x12. Innen-Maulweite 27-30mm. Unter 1500gr


----------



## decay (17. Juni 2016)

Unter 1500g  Klingt nach XRC1200 Spline, möchte ich nicht fahren 

https://r2-bike.com/Laufradsatz-275-650B-tune-King-Kong-Sapim-CX-Ray-Carbon-Felge-MTB-AM-Clincher

Nehme an Enve m60 HV fallen aus


----------



## Thebike69 (17. Juni 2016)

Habe die Acros Carbon Race 27,5 im Auge.....
Aber für Tipps bin ich sehr Dankbar


----------



## Bench (17. Juni 2016)

Bench schrieb:


> Wo gibt es die aktuelle Deore als Komplettgruppe als 2x10 ohne Naben/Bremsen am günstigsten?


*push*

Gab doch mal nen Shop, wo man günstige Gruppen wie Alivio und Deore günstig bekommen hat...
Bei BC, H&S und anderen fängts ja erst bei XT an.


----------



## Mojo25 (19. Juni 2016)

Beppe schrieb:


> Die MT5 gabs jetzt schon mehrmals bei Mantel für 69/Bremse, also 140 im Set incl. Versand.
> Das Angebot kommt bestimmt wieder, da würde ich abwarten.



Ist die MT5 derzeit irgendwo zu einem vernünftigen Kurs - zwischen 70€ und 90€ pro Bremse - lieferbar? Scheiben und Adapter brauche ich keine.


----------



## Thebike69 (19. Juni 2016)

http://www.tnc-hamburg.com/TNC-Shop...--33625.html?gclid=CPTUh4DTtM0CFQso0wodCzsLTg


----------



## Sven_Kiel (19. Juni 2016)

Besser:
https://www.amazon.de/gp/aw/d/B0149...smid=A38OZT6UD7DORL&tag=mainseek-new-mob02-21

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Beppe (19. Juni 2016)

Mojo25 schrieb:


> Ist die MT5 derzeit irgendwo zu einem vernünftigen Kurs - zwischen 70€ und 90€ pro Bremse - lieferbar? Scheiben und Adapter brauche ich keine.



Ruhig Brauner.

Ich hab zu meinem genannten Kurs jetzt 2 MT5 Sätze bei Mantel bestellt. Die Angebote/Bestellungen waren an 1.3. und 10.05.. Nach der ersten Aktion hatten wir Mantel angeschrieben, ob wir noch paar Bremsen zu dem Kurs ordern können, was verneint wurde mit dem Hinweis, dass Das Angebot wieder kommen würde (was dann am 10.05. der Fall war).

Jeduld


----------



## d-lo (19. Juni 2016)

Servus,

suche ein Set Sram guide RS oder RSC 2017 zu einem guten Preis und vor allem sofort lieferbar. Bc und hibike haben gute Preise aber leider auch 2-7 Tage Lieferzeit, und bei mir pressiert's blöderweise.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pigeon (19. Juni 2016)

Servus, 
suche gute bezahlbare Gelhose, kurz ohne Träger unter die Short. Gracie


----------



## Stolem (19. Juni 2016)

wie wärs mit der?
http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/pearl-izumi-liner-innenhose-mit-polster-412963/wg_id-1307

Habe selber keine Erfahrung mit Pearl Izumi Hosen, habe einen Freund, der seit Jahren mit Sachen von denen fährt.
Ich hab mir unlängst Rennradschuhe von PI gekauft, sehr sehr angenehm.


----------



## Pigeon (19. Juni 2016)

Schaud gut aus aber nur M und xl. Evtl. Mal M testen


----------



## sp00n82 (20. Juni 2016)

Die Liner finde ich klasse, habe da inzwischen 3 Stück davon. Allerdings fällt sie etwas kleiner aus. Ich trage bei normalen Hosen (Shorts etc) normalerweise S, bei der Liner brauche ich aber M. Das ist allerdings bei mehreren Innenhosen schon der Fall gewesen, da gibts wohl auch wieder zwei verschiedene Maßsysteme (US und EU oder sowas).


----------



## Agil (20. Juni 2016)

Decathlon ist auch ein Versuch wert.

https://www.decathlon.de/kurze-radhose-undershort-700-herren-schwarz-id_8354334.html


----------



## th_philipp (28. Juni 2016)

Guden,

hat jemand einen Tip wo ich günstig die beiden Sachen bestellen kann?

Rucksack -> Deuter trans alpine pro 28,  Farbe steel-papaya  (UVP160€)   Finde ich nur für 145€
Zelt		-> Jack Wolfskin Gossamer			 (UVP120€) Habe ich schon für 90€ identifiziert

Gibt es irgendwo gerade ein Aktion in einem Outdoorshop mit 20/30% oder so?

Danke und Gruß,
thorschten


----------



## Apollon (28. Juni 2016)

Hat jemand einen Tipp, wo man die Shimano SLX br m675 günstig bekommt? Bei bike-components mit 99,95 zwar 5 Euro teurer als zB bei bike-discount, inklusive Scheiben (160er und 180er), Adaptern und Entlüftungskit komme ich meist etwa auf 160€. Leider immer mit Resin-Belägen, aber damit kann ich leben.
Gibt es keinen Abverkauf, da die m7000 auf dem Markt ist?

Grüße


----------



## toastet (28. Juni 2016)

mein die gabs bei hibike immer recht günstig


----------



## jammerlappen (28. Juni 2016)

Bike24?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Apollon (28. Juni 2016)

Beide gerade gecheckt - beide vom Preis fast identisch.


----------



## schale95 (29. Juni 2016)

Hat jemand n Tipp wo es die XT M8000 in 2x11 inkl. Bremen und Scheiben zur zeit günstig gibt ? 

Konkret bräuchte ich : Downswing / Dualpull Umwerfer, Kurbelübersetzung 36/26, I-Spec 

Die günstigste Komplettgruppe inkl. Bremsen und scheiben die ich bisher gefunden hab hat allerdings kein I-Spec (http://racextract.com/shop/shimano-gruppe-xt-m8000-disc-schwarz-2x11-fach/)

Hat irgendjemand ne Referenz ob das Angebot oben günstig ist oder ob da noch was geht ? 

Liebe Grüße
Markus


----------



## everywhere.local (30. Juni 2016)

Hallo. Suche ein Schnäppchen für 
*Fox Rampage Pro Carbon
Grösse M
Farbe s/w/r
*
Momentaner Tiefpreis sind 395 eur.

Muss kein 2016er sein, gern auch der 2014er, den ich zerstört habe


----------



## Pilatus (30. Juni 2016)

schale95 schrieb:


> Hat jemand n Tipp wo es die XT M8000 in 2x11 inkl. Bremen und Scheiben zur zeit günstig gibt ?
> 
> Konkret bräuchte ich : Downswing / Dualpull Umwerfer, Kurbelübersetzung 36/26, I-Spec
> 
> ...


https://r2-bike.com/Shimano-Deore-XT-11s

das ist immer mit die günstigste adresse für komplettgruppen.


----------



## Berrrnd (30. Juni 2016)

.


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (30. Juni 2016)

Pilatus schrieb:


> https://r2-bike.com/Shimano-Deore-XT-11s
> 
> das ist immer mit die günstigste adresse für komplettgruppen.



Was ist denn "_Outboard Boost_" bei den 1x11 Gruppen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rudi-ritzel (30. Juni 2016)

Optimierte Kettenlinie für den boost Standard.


----------



## maniac_09 (1. Juli 2016)

Suche komplettgruppe deore 2 Fach 10 Fach inkl. Bremsen. Irgendwo günstiger als 380,07 €?


----------



## everywhere.local (1. Juli 2016)

Keiner niemand nix? 


bastifunbiker schrieb:


> Hallo. Suche ein Schnäppchen für
> *Fox Rampage Pro Carbon
> Grösse M
> Farbe s/w/r
> ...


----------



## flowbike (3. Juli 2016)

bastifunbiker schrieb:


> Keiner niemand nix?


Ich zitier mal aus dem Nachbarfred 


Innsbruuucker schrieb:


> Mit dem Code "FOX20" bekommt man -20% auf die ganze aktuelle FOX Kollektion. www.sportokay.com
> 
> Inklusive alle Helme etc. Rampage Carbon...


----------



## Innsbruuucker (3. Juli 2016)

flowbike schrieb:


> Ich zitier mal aus dem Nachbarfred



Heute im Newsletter sogar -25% auf Fox. Heiß ~320€ für den Rampage Carbon!
Gutschein: SALE25


----------



## everywhere.local (3. Juli 2016)

cool, danke


----------



## everywhere.local (3. Juli 2016)

ich bin dumm und hier stand Schwachsinn


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (3. Juli 2016)

bastifunbiker schrieb:


> ich bin dumm und hier stand Schwachsinn



Das hätte der Volldepp Söder auch mal so machen sollen, bevor er unsere Jungs beleidigt


----------



## evernorth (3. Juli 2016)

Innsbruuucker schrieb:


> Heute im Newsletter sogar -25% auf Fox. Heiß ~320€ für den Rampage Carbon!
> Gutschein: SALE25


Bei Alltricks.com gibt es auch gerade den Rampage Pro Carbon MIPS 2016 in dee Farbe Cauz ... Glaube für 220€. Habe meinen Rampage Pro da auch Anfang des Jahres gekauft, war alles gut

Edit:http://www.alltricks.de/F-10007-casques/P-186235-integralhelm_fox_rampage_pro_carbon_cauz_mips___rot


----------



## everywhere.local (3. Juli 2016)

evernorth schrieb:


> Bei Alltricks.com gibt es auch gerade den Rampage Pro Carbon MIPS 2016 in dee Farbe Cauz ... Glaube für 220€. Habe meinen Rampage Pro da auch Anfang des Jahres gekauft, war alles gut
> 
> Edit:http://www.alltricks.de/F-10007-casques/P-186235-integralhelm_fox_rampage_pro_carbon_cauz_mips___rot


nicht meine Farbe - aber meine Freundin überlegt - vielen Dank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## evernorth (3. Juli 2016)

bastifunbiker schrieb:


> nicht meine Farbe - aber meine Freundin überlegt - vielen Dank



Hehe, oder so  Es gibt den da auch zum gleichen Preis noch in Blau, glaube das ist das 14er Model dann


----------



## everywhere.local (3. Juli 2016)

evernorth schrieb:


> Hehe, oder so  Es gibt den da auch zum gleichen Preis noch in Blau, glaube das ist das 14er Model dann



brauche die Farben wie auf meinem Foto. Zwingend. 

habe den von Okay gekauft


----------



## fone (4. Juli 2016)

Suche Fully 29" im unteren Preisbereich. Irgendwas aber gut reduziert. BMC Speedfox, Bergamont Contrail, Scott Spark, Versenderaktionen etc. pp. Danke.
Einsatzbereich: Hollandrad, hab aber keine Lust auf ein Hollandrad.


----------



## decay (4. Juli 2016)

fone schrieb:


> Suche Fully 29" im unteren Preisbereich. Irgendwas aber gut reduziert. BMC Speedfox, Bergamont Contrail, Scott Spark, Versenderaktionen etc. pp. Danke.
> Einsatzbereich: Hollandrad, hab aber keine Lust auf ein Hollandrad.



Canyon Sale: https://www.canyon.com/specials/breakaway/sale/mtb.html

Ein Hightower wär doch was


----------



## fone (4. Juli 2016)

decay schrieb:


> Canyon Sale: https://www.canyon.com/specials/breakaway/sale/mtb.html
> 
> Ein Hightower wär doch was


Schon, wär aber auch ärgerlich wenns mir wieder am Biergarten geklaut wird. 
Das gute 4€-Lidl-Schloss haben sie direkt mitgenommen.  Jahrelang hats gereicht.

Wenn dann was in Richtung Nerve 6.0, aber das wird nicht reduziert.


----------



## Martina H. (4. Juli 2016)

... hat sich erledigt...


----------



## Plumpssack (4. Juli 2016)

fone schrieb:


> Schon, wär aber auch ärgerlich wenns mir wieder am Biergarten geklaut wird.
> Das gute 4€-Lidl-Schloss haben sie direkt mitgenommen.  Jahrelang hats gereicht.
> 
> Wenn dann was in Richtung Nerve 6.0, aber das wird nicht reduziert.


vielleicht geht das ja als Hollandradersatz durch oder du wolltest schon immer mal ein schickes RR haben 

aufjedenfall die falsche Zeit gerade um ein Komplettbike zu kaufen, habe mal aus Langeweile bei den üblichen Verdächtigen durchgestöbert da gibts ja überhaupt nichts attraktives.


----------



## toastet (4. Juli 2016)

Bikemarkt halt


----------



## butlibut (4. Juli 2016)

Hat grad jemand Conti MKII und/oder X-King in 26" günstig gesehen?
Bevorzugt die Protection Variante.

Alternativ könnte ich mich auch mit der Kombi Schwalbe NobbyNic Trailstar/Pacestar anfreunden.

Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Plumpssack (4. Juli 2016)

butlibut schrieb:


> Hat grad jemand Conti MKII und/oder X-King in 26" günstig gesehen?
> Bevorzugt die Protection Variante.
> 
> Alternativ könnte ich mich auch mit der Kombi Schwalbe NobbyNic Trailstar/Pacestar anfreunden.
> ...


http://www.probikeshop.com/de/de/co...x2-20-tubeless-black-chili-0100382/75744.html

http://www.probikeshop.com/de/de/continental-faltreifen-mountain-king-ust-26x2-40-0100397/29751.html


----------



## sp00n82 (5. Juli 2016)

Plumpssack schrieb:


> http://www.probikeshop.com/de/de/continental-faltreifen-mountain-king-ust-26x2-40-0100397/29751.html



Hm, 0100516, das ist die etwas schwerere UST-Variante und nicht die Protection (880g anstatt 715g).
Hat die schonmal jemand im direkten Vergleich gefahren? Die normale Protection-Variante hat ja 4 Lagen à 60 TPI, die UST dafür dann 3 Lagen à 110 TPI.
 So rein theoretisch: ist zwar schwerer, hat aber eine höhere TPI Zahl (dünnere/feinere Karkasse) und könnte dadurch sogar etwas leichter rollen, sollte durch UST trotzdem nicht durch die Seitenwand siffen, hat aber weniger Durchschlagsschutz als die Protection?


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (5. Juli 2016)

Wenn du UST-kompatible Laufräder hast, dann würde ich den auf jeden Fall nehmen.
Und falls du echt Probleme mit Durchschlag hast, dann wäre eh der Baron 2.3 die bessere Wahl, den gibt es in 26" momentan günstig zu haben 

Edith:
Gemeint ist natürlich der 2.5er Baron als Vorderreifen, z.B. hier reduziert zu haben:
klick


----------



## freetourer (5. Juli 2016)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Hm, 0100516, das ist die etwas schwerere UST-Variante und nicht die Protection (880g anstatt 715g).
> Hat die schonmal jemand im direkten Vergleich gefahren? Die normale Protection-Variante hat ja 4 Lagen à 60 TPI, die UST dafür dann 3 Lagen à 110 TPI.
> So rein theoretisch: ist zwar schwerer, hat aber eine höhere TPI Zahl (dünnere/feinere Karkasse) und könnte dadurch sogar etwas leichter rollen, sollte durch UST trotzdem nicht durch die Seitenwand siffen, hat aber weniger Durchschlagsschutz als die Protection?



Bin noch zu 26er Zeiten mal die RQ als Protection und UST am Hinterrad gefahren. - Mit der UST Variante konnte ich deutlich niedrigere Drücke fahren ohne Durchschläge zu haben - dadurch stieg natürlich auch der Grip. Ob jetzt der eine oder andere besser rollte !? - Da würde ich mich nicht festlegen wollen.



hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> Wenn du UST-kompatible Laufräder hast, dann würde ich den auf jeden Fall nehmen.
> Und falls du echt Probleme mit Durchschlag hast, dann wäre eh der Baron 2.3 die bessere Wahl, den gibt es in 26" momentan günstig zu haben



Den windigen 2,3er zu empfehlen um keine Durchschläge zu haben .....

So gerne ich den Reifen ja vorne auf Waldboden gefahren bin. - Sobald es mal auf Steinfeldern oder felsigem Gelände zur Sache ging hatte ich damit immer Durchschläge ohne Ende.


----------



## sp00n82 (5. Juli 2016)

freetourer schrieb:


> Bin noch zu 26er Zeiten mal die RQ als Protection und UST am Hinterrad gefahren. - Mit der UST Variante konnte ich deutlich niedrigere Drücke fahren ohne Durchschläge zu haben - dadurch stieg natürlich auch der Grip. Ob jetzt der eine oder andere besser rollte !? - Da würde ich mich nicht festlegen wollen.


Hm, gerade geschaut, die RQ UST hatte gut 250g mehr als die Protection+Apex Variante. Das ist schon ein echter Brocken mit >1100g und eher schon in der Kategorie Downhill-Reifen vom Gewicht her. Dass man da weniger Druck fahren kann glaube ich gerne, beim Mountain King dürfte das nicht ganz so krass ausfallen.


----------



## freetourer (5. Juli 2016)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Hm, gerade geschaut, die RQ UST hatte gut 250g mehr als die Protection+Apex Variante. Das ist schon ein echter Brocken mit >1100g und eher schon in der Kategorie Downhill-Reifen vom Gewicht her. Dass man da weniger Druck fahren kann glaube ich gerne, beim Mountain King dürfte das nicht ganz so krass ausfallen.



Sorry - hätte dazuschreiben sollen, dass die RQ UST die 2,2er Version war. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere war der Reifen knapp über 800g schwer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sp00n82 (5. Juli 2016)

Ok, da wäre es eher vergleichbar mit 750g zu 800g. TPIs waren auch 4*60 und 3*110.

Hmm, dafür ist der Mountain King UST in den Katalogen nicht als mit BCC-Mischung angegben, weder 2013 noch 2014 (edit: und 2015 auch nicht), die Rubber Queen / Trail King UST dagegen schon. Sieht mir also nicht nach einem Versehen aus. Das wäre natürlich nix dann.


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (5. Juli 2016)

freetourer schrieb:


> Den windigen 2,3er zu empfehlen um keine Durchschläge zu haben .....
> 
> So gerne ich den Reifen ja vorne auf Waldboden gefahren bin. - Sobald es mal auf Steinfeldern oder felsigem Gelände zur Sache ging hatte ich damit immer Durchschläge ohne Ende.



Du hast natürlich recht, es muss 2.5er heißen oder besser bekannt als "Die Macht".
Mit dem 2.3er Faltreifchen hatte ich selber auch schon Durchschläge beim Downhill auf Teneriffa. Als Kompromiss fand ich den Trail King UST in 2.4 sehr brauchbar (momentan ebenfalls relativ günstig erhältlich)!
Vielleicht wäre der was für dich?


----------



## fone (5. Juli 2016)

Plumpssack schrieb:


> vielleicht geht das ja als Hollandradersatz durch oder du wolltest schon immer mal ein schickes RR haben
> 
> aufjedenfall die falsche Zeit gerade um ein Komplettbike zu kaufen, habe mal aus Langeweile bei den üblichen Verdächtigen durchgestöbert da gibts ja überhaupt nichts attraktives.


Danke für den Hinweis. Ich hab auch nichts besonders interessantes gefunden. Höchstens in Rahmengröße S. 

Rennrad muss nicht sein. Ist zwar schnell mir aber zu unbequem.


----------



## butlibut (5. Juli 2016)

Danke für die vielen Antworten!
Macht es dann eurer Meinung keinen Sinn einen UST Reifen mit Schlauch zu fahren?
Habe keine UST Felgen. Nur TLR, jedoch hab ich auf die Milch-Pantscherei aktuell noch keine Lust.

Wie ist denn der TrailKing im Vergleich zum MKII beim Thema Rollwiderstand? Da ich mit meinem Hardtail auch gerne Uphill unterwegs bin und auch oft im Flachland, ist mir das schon wichtig.

Derzeit fahre ich MKII vorne, XKing hinten und bin recht zufrieden, außer dass mir der XKing bergauf bei Schotter schon fast zu schnell durchgeht und der MKII auf feuchtem, felsigem Untergrund schon mehrmals nicht allzu vertrauenserweckend war. Aber anscheinend muss man solche Kompromisse eingehen, wenn man auch vorwärts kommen und nicht nur in den Rollwiderstand treten möchte?!?


----------



## th_philipp (5. Juli 2016)

butlibut schrieb:


> jedoch hab ich auf die Milch-Pantscherei aktuell noch keine Lust



Fand ich hiermit total streßfrei und es ging kein einziger Tropfen daneben. Weiß nicht warum immer alle sagen es wäre eine Sauerei. Geht halt nur nicht wenn Du ein Autoventil haben solltest. Hau die Kohle raus 
https://www.bike-components.de/de/NoTubes/Nachfuellspritze-p11145/

Mein Trailking fühlte sich ab der Tubeless-Montage sehr viel angenehmer an. Der XKing soll laut anderen Usern angeblich schwer dicht zu bekommen sein.


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (5. Juli 2016)

Kann ich bestätigen, mit Spritze absolut problemlos, wenn man nicht gerade das Ventil mit Milch zuklebt.
Den Aufwand alle 8 bis 12 Wochen Milch nachzufüllen ist es jedenfalls wert, dass ich seitdem nie wieder einen Platten gehabt habe. Nur muss man aufpassen, wenn die Milch trocken ist und man vergessen hat nachzufüllen, dann kann es auch mal zu einem schleichenden Platten kommen.
Wegen Rollwiderstand kannst ja auch hinten MK fahren und vorne TK.


----------



## fone (6. Juli 2016)

fone schrieb:


> Einsatzbereich: Hollandrad, hab aber keine Lust auf ein Hollandrad.


Ach sch... drauf, kauf ich halt ein Hollandrad. Kann nicht ewig mit dem Carbon-Enduro in die Arbeit fahren, was denken sonst die Leute...


----------



## bs99 (6. Juli 2016)

fone schrieb:


> Rennrad muss nicht sein. Ist zwar schnell mir aber zu unbequem.


Komfortrenner mit Disc oder Crosser?
Votec VRD mit Gutschein um 1260,-: http://www.fahrrad.de/votec-vrd-black-glossyblack-matt-469453.html
VRX um 1370,-: http://www.fahrrad.de/votec-vrx-c-comp-black-mattblack-glossy-469454.html


----------



## fone (6. Juli 2016)

bs99 schrieb:


> Komfortrenner mit Disc oder Crosser?
> Votec VRD mit Gutschein um 1260,-: http://www.fahrrad.de/votec-vrd-black-glossyblack-matt-469453.html
> VRX um 1370,-: http://www.fahrrad.de/votec-vrx-c-comp-black-mattblack-glossy-469454.html


Danke, aber ich nehm jetzt doch erstmal was ganz einfaches mit Licht und Schutzblech.
Ein 29er MTB kaufe ich wenn es mal wieder schöne Schnäppchen gibt.
Oder doch mal so einen China-Carbonrahmen aufbauen...


----------



## NewK (6. Juli 2016)

th_philipp schrieb:


> Fand ich hiermit total streßfrei und es ging kein einziger Tropfen daneben. Weiß nicht warum immer alle sagen es wäre eine Sauerei. Geht halt nur nicht wenn Du ein Autoventil haben solltest. Hau die Kohle raus
> https://www.bike-components.de/de/NoTubes/Nachfuellspritze-p11145/


Geht das mit dieser Nachfüllspritze auch bei Procore?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## th_philipp (6. Juli 2016)

Das Prinzip mit der Spritze ist, dass man das Ventil rausdreht, Spritze aufsetzen und Milch reindrücken. Danach Ventil wieder reindrehen, aufpumpen und fertig bzw. wie immer rotieren, schütteln etc.
Weiss nicht ob das Procore-System das ermöglicht. Zur Not Schwalbe mal anfragen. Bei dem Preis von Procore müßte es ja 24/7 Premium onsite Support geben und die Frage innnerhalb 4h beantwortet sein.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (7. Juli 2016)

Schwalbe schreibt in der Anleitung, dass man es nicht tun sollte. Mit ist unklar wieso.

Ventil auf Außenkammer drehen. Ventileinsatz rausschrauben. Milch rein. Ventileinsatz reinschrauben. Fertig.

Keine Gewähr.


----------



## Don Stefano (7. Juli 2016)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Schwalbe schreibt in der Anleitung, dass man es nicht tun sollte. Mit ist unklar wieso.


Der Mechanismus zum Wechsel zwischen Außen- und Innenreifen kann verkleben, außerdem kann der Durchgang zum Außenreifen verkleben, was auch so schon wg. des geringen Drucks ein Problem darstellt.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (7. Juli 2016)

Das im Ventil ist bei mir verklebt, ohne das ich so befüllt hätte. Dito beim Kollegen.

Die Luft geht in beide Kammern nicht gerade  zügig.


----------



## Aldar (7. Juli 2016)

fone schrieb:


> Suche Fully 29" im unteren Preisbereich. Irgendwas aber gut reduziert. BMC Speedfox, Bergamont Contrail, Scott Spark, Versenderaktionen etc. pp. Danke.
> Einsatzbereich: Hollandrad, hab aber keine Lust auf ein Hollandrad.


https://www.sport-bittl.com/de/scott-spark-960-herren-schwarz-gruen-weiss::69041.html


----------



## Don Stefano (7. Juli 2016)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Das im Ventil ist bei mir verklebt, ohne das ich so befüllt hätte. Dito beim Kollegen.
> 
> Die Luft geht in beide Kammern nicht gerade zügig.


Sollen wir hier weiter diskutieren?


----------



## NewK (8. Juli 2016)

Gibt´s irgendwo grade günstig eine Pike (RCT3) Solo Air 650B mit 150mm?
Selbst beim RCZ-Shop gibt´s momentan nichts


----------



## Apollon (12. Juli 2016)

Ich hatte neulich nach einer günstigen Shimano SLX M675 Bremse mit Metallbelägen gesucht. Habe gerade bei 4thebike bestellt, wo beide zusammen (VR + HR) nur knapp über 100€ kosten 
https://www.4thebike.de/komponenten...r-metall-typ-b-br-m675-ice-tec-scheibenbremse
https://www.4thebike.de/komponenten...r-metall-typ-b-br-m675-ice-tec-scheibenbremse
Einziger Nachteil war, dass das einfache Entlüftungskit von Shimano (inklusive der Spritze) nicht im Shop verfügbar ist. Den Trichter und das Öl gibt es jedoch, ich werde dann eine Spritze aus der Apotheke benutzen. 
Habe das Sorglospaket (Bremsen mit Metallbelägen!, Scheiben, Adapter, Entüftungskit) insgesamt für unter 150 Tacken bekommen. Vielleicht hilft das noch jemandem weiter


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (12. Juli 2016)

Apollon schrieb:


> Ich hatte neulich nach einer günstigen Shimano SLX M675 Bremse mit Metallbelägen gesucht. Habe gerade bei 4thebike bestellt, wo beide zusammen (VR + HR) nur knapp über 100€ kosten
> https://www.4thebike.de/komponenten...r-metall-typ-b-br-m675-ice-tec-scheibenbremse
> Einziger Nachteil war, dass das einfache Entlüftungskit von Shimano (inklusive der Spritze) nicht im Shop verfügbar ist. Den Trichter und das Öl gibt es jedoch, ich werde dann eine Spritze aus der Apotheke benutzen.
> Habe das Sorglospaket (Bremsen mit Metallbelägen!, Scheiben, Adapter, Entüftungskit) insgesamt für unter 150 Tacken bekommen. Vielleicht hilft das noch jemandem weiter


Bei rcz gab es gestern die alte xt für 100


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalle Blomquist (12. Juli 2016)

Gibt es irgendwo die sram x01 carbonkurbel in 175mm Länge günstig?alternativ:

Race Face next sl oder sixc?

Grüße


----------



## Don Stefano (14. Juli 2016)

Kalle Blomquist schrieb:


> Gibt es irgendwo die sram x01 carbonkurbel in 175mm Länge günstig?alternativ:
> 
> Race Face next sl oder sixc?
> 
> Grüße


Ja, gibt's gerade bei  RCZ 

mobil gesendet


----------



## der-gute (15. Juli 2016)

Gibts irgendwo eine Saint 820 Bremsanlage günstig?


----------



## Freerider1504 (18. Juli 2016)

der-gute schrieb:


> Gibts irgendwo eine Saint 820 Bremsanlage günstig?



Was verstehst du unter günstig? 
Solltest den von dir niedrigsten Preis hier angeben, dann kann man schauen ob es was billigeres gibt.


----------



## toastet (18. Juli 2016)

Versuchs auch mal, ist etwas außergewöhnlicher:

*Shimano BR-CX77 mechanischer Scheibenbremssattel 2 Stück *
alternativ auch die ältere Version BR-CX75 (die gabs mal für 18,90/Stück bei bike-discount, muss der letzte Ausverkauf gewesen sein, also eher utopisch der Preis) 

Die CX77er hab ich gefunden für 78 + 5,90 Versand in der Bucht neu vom Händler http://www.ebay.de/itm/1-Satz-Shimano-Disc-Brake-CX-77-Bremssattel-2-Bremssattel-/322191022222?


----------



## everywhere.local (18. Juli 2016)

der-gute schrieb:


> Gibts irgendwo eine Saint 820 Bremsanlage günstig?





Freerider1504 schrieb:


> Was verstehst du unter günstig?
> Solltest den von dir niedrigsten Preis hier angeben, dann kann man schauen ob es was billigeres gibt.



ich hatte meine von BC.
wenn das zu teuer ist, kann man zur Zee greifen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jierdan (18. Juli 2016)

Suche Steuersatz, 44/28.6 oben, 44/40 unten, um die 50€. Ob ZS oder EC ist mir wurscht.


----------



## NewK (20. Juli 2016)

Gibt´s momentan eine Suunto Ambit3 VERTICAL in schwarz für günstiges Geld oder sind 300 EUR (mit Brustgurt 320 EUR) momentan das günstigste Angebot?
Danke.


----------



## damonsta (20. Juli 2016)

Jierdan schrieb:


> Suche Steuersatz, 44/28.6 oben, 44/40 unten, um die 50€. Ob ZS oder EC ist mir wurscht.



ZS44/40 wird wohl kaum gehen denke ich. Zumindest nicht in haltbar.


----------



## Jierdan (20. Juli 2016)

damonsta schrieb:


> ZS44/40 wird wohl kaum gehen denke ich. Zumindest nicht in haltbar.



Sehr richtig. An der oberen Schale ist es aber durchaus möglich, daher will ich mich nicht einschränken.


----------



## mikefize (20. Juli 2016)

Jierdan schrieb:


> Suche Steuersatz, 44/28.6 oben, 44/40 unten, um die 50€. Ob ZS oder EC ist mir wurscht.


Gibts bei Superstar Components, nur ist deren Seite momentan nicht erreichbar.


----------



## kleinerHai (21. Juli 2016)

Suche ein 170 mm Kurbel-Schnäppchen für Direct Mount Kettenblätter (RaceFace, SRAM, etc.) für 73 mm BSA Tretlager.
Hat jemand nen heissen Tip?


----------



## thetom82 (21. Juli 2016)

Ich suche nach nem Maxxis Aggressor als Ersatz für meinen Minion SS.

Gibt es aber in Deutschland nicht mehr.

habe ihn hier:
http://www.alltricks.de/F-11936-pne...l_exo_protection_tubeless_ready_foldable_tyre
43,90€ + Versand ?€.

oder hier:
https://www.nencinisport.it/en/search.html?RwGal=true&searchkey=	MAXXIS+AGGRESSOR gefunden.
36,90€ +10€ Versand.

Kennt Ihr einen alternativen Anbieter? bzw. hat schon jemand Erfahrungen mit dem Italiener gemacht?


----------



## Jierdan (24. Juli 2016)

Suche ein 135x12 Schraub(!)achse. Also ohne Hebel. Bis 30€.


----------



## Darkwing Duck (24. Juli 2016)

Jierdan schrieb:


> Suche ein 135x12 Schraub(!)achse. Also ohne Hebel. Bis 30€.



Soll die für dein Mega sein? Wenn ja, da passt nicht jede beliebige Achse.


----------



## Jierdan (24. Juli 2016)

Darkwing Duck schrieb:


> Soll die für dein Mega sein? Wenn ja, da passt nicht jede beliebige Achse.



ja, genau! Braucht die irgendwas spezielles außer den Maßen und dem Gewinde?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asrael (25. Juli 2016)

Ich suche eine shimano saint M820 v/h ohne scheiben für unter 250€.
Jemand zufällig was gesehen?


----------



## Darkwing Duck (25. Juli 2016)

Jierdan schrieb:


> ja, genau! Braucht die irgendwas spezielles außer den Maßen und dem Gewinde?



Der Maxle Rear "Standard" mit dem M12x1,75 (?) Gewinde ist in sich schon ziemlich speziell, finde ich. Insbesondere in 135 mm. Du brauchst auf jeden Fall irgendeine Achse, die zu Maxle Rear kompatibel ist. Mir sind da nur die Rock Shox und die DT, die beim Rahmen im Auslieferungszustand dabei war, bekannt. Beide natürlich mit Hebel. Könnte sein, dass es von diesen ganzen Leichbauzubehörherstellern wie KCNC, Carbon Ti usw. etwas ohne Hebel gibt, aber dann wahrscheinlich nicht mehr innerhalb deines Preisrahmens.

War bei deinem Rahmen keine Achse mehr dabei?


----------



## Jierdan (25. Juli 2016)

Doch, da war die dt dabei, die sieht aber so unclean aus. Am mega meiner Freundin ist dagegen eine echte Schraubachse dran, leider erkennt man da nur den Hersteller nicht mehr. Sieht ähnlich aus wie eine Sixpack nailer, allerdings mit innen und außen Sechskant. Genau sowas hätte ich auch gerne.

Gesendet von meinem Z500 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thebike69 (25. Juli 2016)

Ich Suche einen MET Parachute in S..!!!!!!!


----------



## nicbmxtb (25. Juli 2016)

Bei Nicolai findest auch ne Schraubachse mit Sechskantkopf in 135 142 oder 150er breite im Maxle Standard.


----------



## Thebike69 (26. Juli 2016)

Thebike69 schrieb:


> Ich Suche einen MET Parachute in S..!!!!!!!



http://www.hibike.de/met-parachute-...b-helm-matt-p0ce841d9c0f403a4b2032ce8a4b0e00d


----------



## Jierdan (26. Juli 2016)

nicbmxtb schrieb:


> Bei Nicolai findest auch ne Schraubachse mit Sechskantkopf in 135 142 oder 150er breite im Maxle Standard.



Das wär super! Allerdings bin ich beim Stöbern auf der Nicolaiseite bisher nicht darauf gestoßen : (

Weiß andererseits jemand, ob die Achse vom Demo 8 vom Gewinde her passt?


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (26. Juli 2016)

Hi,

Ich suche einen Satz Magura mt5 mit Scheiben (200/200 oder 200/180) günstiger als 219 Euro (https://shop.zweirad-stadler.de/Fah...Magura-MT5-Scheibenbremsen-Set-2x-203-mm.html).

Grüße!


----------



## Don Stefano (26. Juli 2016)

Hat jemand einen Tipp für einen Syntace Vector Carbon High20 in 780er Breite und 8° Kröpfung? Sollte billiger als 198€ bei Mantel.com sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## imkreisdreher (27. Juli 2016)

Jierdan schrieb:


> Das wär super! Allerdings bin ich beim Stöbern auf der Nicolaiseite bisher nicht darauf gestoßen : (
> 
> Weiß andererseits jemand, ob die Achse vom Demo 8 vom Gewinde her passt?


die Twinworks Achse von Alutech wäre noch eine Möglichkeit.


----------



## nicbmxtb (27. Juli 2016)

Jierdan schrieb:


> Das wär super! Allerdings bin ich beim Stöbern auf der Nicolaiseite bisher nicht darauf gestoßen : (
> 
> Weiß andererseits jemand, ob die Achse vom Demo 8 vom Gewinde her passt?


Einfach anschreiben oder anrufen bei den Ersatzteilen. Ich hab eine als 142x12 und 150x12 da liegen, gibt es vielleicht auch noch als 135x12


----------



## mtbler999 (27. Juli 2016)

Suche Shimano XTR M9000 Scheibenbremsenset, gibt's die günstiger als 289€?


----------



## Goddi8 (30. Juli 2016)

Suche Liteville 301 MK12 in m und raw. Irgendwo günstiger als 1980,- bei BC zu haben?


----------



## fone (9. August 2016)

Suche einen leichten 650B AM-Laufradsatz 15x100mm/12x142mm mit Randbedingungen ähnlich dem Funworks Laufradsatz:
<1600g, 350Euro, >21mm Maulweite
http://www.actionsports.de/fun-work...xl-comp-race-disc-laufradsatz-650b-1580g-4278

oder andere schöne Angebote in der Richtung.


----------



## Don Stefano (11. August 2016)

Schau mal bei Superstar Components. Die haben öfter mal Angebote mit ihren Hausmarke Naben (gelabelte Novatech)  und relativ hochwertigen Felgen. Hab mir da schon 2 LRS mit Ryde Felgen geholt und bin  bisher super zufrieden. 

mobil gesendet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fone (11. August 2016)

Don Stefano schrieb:


> Schau mal bei Superstar Components. Die haben öfter mal Angebote mit ihren Hausmarke Naben (gelabelte Novatech)  und relativ hochwertigen Felgen. Hab mir da schon 2 LRS mit Ryde Felgen geholt und bin  bisher super zufrieden.
> 
> mobil gesendet


Danke.
Ich hab noch keinen richtig leichten Laufradsatz gefunden, ist irgendwie unübersichtlich. 
Ich guck noch mal.


----------



## toastet (11. August 2016)

Wird da auch schwierig mit dem gewünschten Gewicht bei Superstar.


----------



## rebirth (11. August 2016)

Jemand ne Lyrik RCT3 (notfalls RC) 160mm Boost Solo Air günstiger als 660€ (Bikemarkt) gesehen?


----------



## Coeollae12 (11. August 2016)

Hallo

bin neu hier und suche verzweifelt die 
*ion K_Pact *
*hatte sie gestern für 60€ gesehen nur leider finde ich sie nicht mehr vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja helfen*

*Danke *

http://www.idealo.de/preisvergleich...-ion.html?param.offersofproduct.sortKey=btpb#


----------



## Don Stefano (11. August 2016)

fone schrieb:


> Danke.
> Ich hab noch keinen richtig leichten Laufradsatz gefunden, ist irgendwie unübersichtlich.
> Ich guck noch mal.


Ryde Trace mit Superstar Switch Evo gibt's hier:
http://www.superstarcomponents.com/en/premium-wheelset-clearance-final-batch.htm
Einen ähnlichen mit 1,5er Speichen und Alu-Nippeln hab ich in 26", der wiegt 1520gr. Könnte in 650b leicht über 1600gr liegen. 

Oder hier  mit ZTR Arch MK3 und CX Ray etwas teurer: http://www.superstarcomponents.com/en/stans-mk3-premium-build.htm

Gewicht müsstest halt mal ausrechnen. 

mobil gesendet


----------



## Jaerrit (12. August 2016)

Jemand irgendwo nen guten Kurs für Hope F20 Pedale in Schwarz gesehen? Günstigstes war Wiggle für 123€, aber der bekackte Newsletter-Gutschein kommt nicht an


----------



## rakoth (12. August 2016)

Suche momentan ein Angebot für die MT5...hat jemand was gesehen?


----------



## Coeollae12 (12. August 2016)

Coeollae12 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> bin neu hier und suche verzweifelt die
> *ion K_Pact *
> ...




Hallo

Hab zB das hier gefunden nur die Farbe geht leider garnicht
http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/ion-protection-k_pact-knieprotektoren-444828


----------



## Don Stefano (12. August 2016)

Don Stefano schrieb:


> Ryde Trace mit Superstar Switch Evo gibt's hier:
> http://www.superstarcomponents.com/en/premium-wheelset-clearance-final-batch.htm
> Einen ähnlichen mit 1,5er Speichen und Alu-Nippeln hab ich in 26", der wiegt 1520gr. Könnte in 650b leicht über 1600gr liegen.


Ich hab mal nachgerechnet, lt. Ryde wiegen zwei 27,5er Felgen 30gr mehr als die 26er und die Messing-Nippel sind ca. 40gr. schwerer. Damit dürften die 1600gr ziemlich genau getroffen werden. Preis liegt auch genau bei 350€.


----------



## sp00n82 (12. August 2016)

Coeollae12 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Hab zB das hier gefunden nur die Farbe geht leider garnicht
> http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/ion-protection-k_pact-knieprotektoren-444828


Da bist du wohl nicht der einzige, die Farbe ist irgendwie dauerhaft im Sonderangebot.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## majomathes (13. August 2016)

Hi, ich suche ein Schnäppchen nach !guten! Schaltzügen - am Besten mit roter Außenhülle und nicht zu schwer, Alternativen zu den Jagwire? Erfahrungen - wäre top! =)
Unter 20€ wäre spitzenklasse 
Grüße


----------



## toastet (13. August 2016)

ebay Shimano SLR Hülle dazu PTFE bzw. Teflonzüge, fertig


----------



## everywhere.local (16. August 2016)

Suche DHX2 Schnapper.
Oder einen anderen Highend-Dämpfer zum Killerpreis 

241


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (16. August 2016)

bastifunbiker schrieb:


> Suche DHX2 Schnapper.
> Oder einen anderen Highend-Dämpfer zum Killerpreis
> 
> 241



Falls du bei der Suche auf einen entsprechenden 216er stößt, dann gib bitte Bescheid.


----------



## toastet (18. August 2016)

Hat jemand nen Tipp für nen Ant+ bzw. Garmin kompatiblen *Trittfrequenzsensor*. Ggf. auch was aus China vom Ali usw., gibts da Erfahrungen?


----------



## ONE78 (18. August 2016)

und einen guten pulsgurt, ant+ also kein garmin


----------



## rudi-ritzel (18. August 2016)

Mein lieblingsgurt ist ein Adidas. Das Teil ist Ant+ versteht sich aber auch mit meinem Forerunner. Oder magst du die Garmin Gurte generell nicht?


----------



## johannes140 (18. August 2016)

ONE78 schrieb:


> und einen guten pulsgurt, ant+ also kein garmin


hier kann ich den wahoo tickr sehr empfehlen. hatte vorher einen ciclosport und polar als alternativen, mit denen ich nicht gluecklich war. hier klappt die uebertragung mit bluetooth smart sowie ant+ einwandfrei und inklusive RR-intervall, also ist eine HRV-Analyse moeglich.

Am guenstigsten ist der Gurt bei Sport Tiedje mit 10 Euro Newslettergutschein (Kleinteil dazu bestellen wegen MBW von 50 Euro, zB Riegel, Batterie, etc pp): http://www.sport-tiedje.de/wahoo-brustgurt-tickr-herzfrequenzgurt-bt-4.0-ant+-waf-4093


----------



## toastet (18. August 2016)

Benutze den Berry King und bin super zufrieden: https://www.amazon.de/BLUETOOTH-BRUSTGURT-RUNTASTIC-STRAVA-Android/dp/B0182GISA2

Verträgt sich mit meinem Garmin, Smartphone und auch der billigen Medionuhr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## itchyp (18. August 2016)

Ich suche ein schwarzes Rock Shox Revelation Casting Baujahr 2012-2013 mit 20mm QR. Es könnte wohl auch ein Sektor-Casting sein, ist meines Wissens baugleich. Wer weiß was?


----------



## MonstaBomba24-7 (19. August 2016)

Servus,
Suche (Enduro-) Gabel, 29", tapered, zwischen 120-140mm FW.
Budget bis 400,-. Bisschen mehr ist auch noch vertretbar.
Denke an Gabeln wie Yari, Pike, F34 etc. Gern auch was exotisches.

Danke!


----------



## Don Stefano (22. August 2016)

itchyp schrieb:


> Ich suche ein schwarzes Rock Shox Revelation Casting Baujahr 2012-2013 mit 20mm QR. Es könnte wohl auch ein Sektor-Casting sein, ist meines Wissens baugleich. Wer weiß was?


Bei RCZ gibt's die ganze Gabel zurZeit für 129€


----------



## der-gute (30. August 2016)

Ich suche ein Stahlfederbein in 200x57 fürs Prime.

Hat jemand da was günstiges gesehen?


----------



## Jierdan (30. August 2016)

der-gute schrieb:


> Ich suche ein Stahlfederbein in 200x57 fürs Prime.
> 
> Hat jemand da was günstiges gesehen?



Reduziert schon, ja. Absolut gesehen allerdings immernoch eine gewisse Investition: http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/fox-dhx-f-s-rc4-k-200-57-daempfer-220061/wg_id-825


----------



## der-gute (30. August 2016)

Das wär nicht das Günstig, das ich meine


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delphi1507 (30. August 2016)

der-gute schrieb:


> Das wär nicht das Günstig, das ich meine


Günstiger als was?


----------



## oeger (31. August 2016)

der-gute schrieb:


> Das wär nicht das Günstig, das ich meine


http://www.rczbikeshop.de/de/rockshox-rear-shock-kage-rc-200x57mm-black-00-4115-155-100.html
ist das das günstig das du meinst?


----------



## der-gute (31. August 2016)

Das is schon besser!

Passt der Kage vom Verhalten in ein Prime V1?


----------



## der-gute (31. August 2016)

Hat jemand ggf. noch einen Code von RCZ parat?


----------



## toastet (31. August 2016)

Der Kage ist halt günstig, was anderes sollte man da auch nicht erwarten bei dem Preis 

Jetzt noch 2 Billigversionen von Reifen drauf und es passt wieder perfekt


----------



## Jierdan (31. August 2016)

toastet schrieb:


> Der Kage ist halt günstig, was anderes sollte man da auch nicht erwarten bei dem Preis
> 
> Jetzt noch 2 Billigversionen von Reifen drauf und es passt wieder perfekt



An einem hochwertigen Hinterbau hat, der die Arbeit für den Dämpfer macht, kann das schon passen. Am Giant hab ich z.B. nie ein krasses Druckstufensetup vermisst. Allerdings finde ich die Kombi aus 1500€-Rahmen mit 100€ Dämpfer auch etwas... verzerrt.


----------



## oeger (1. September 2016)

der-gute schrieb:


> Passt der Kage vom Verhalten in ein Prime V1?



Auf die Frage kriegst in anderen Forumsbereichen vermutlich leichter eine Antwort. Tune beachten! (oder unten genannte Option einplanen)



toastet schrieb:


> Der Kage ist halt günstig, was anderes sollte man da auch nicht erwarten bei dem Preis


Rein vom Preis müsste der RC4 4mal so gut gehen. Dass dem so ist wage ich mal zu bezweifeln. Da fände ich generell mal einen Blindtest interessant... 
Wenn man das gesparte Geld in ein Tuning investiert, fährt man wahrscheinlich immer noch günstiger und welcher Dämpfer dann die bessere Performance liefert sei mal dahingestellt.


----------



## toastet (1. September 2016)

kann es bei rs nicht zu 100% sagen, aber der unterschied vom Vanilla RC zum DHX 5.0 Coil bei Fox waren tatsächlich welten wo nur die Feder weiterverwendet wurde und hatte mein rad sehr stark verändert und wirklich gefühlt 4 mal verbessert. 
Kumpel ist vom Kage zum Vivid im Nicolai Helius, da hatte ich halt quasi nur den parkplatztest bzw. bisschen schotterweg, aber selbst da merkte man es schon. Nicht so krass wie bei Fox, aber es macht alles schon Sinn.


----------



## nollak (1. September 2016)

War der Kage nicht einfach nur nen Vivid ohne den High Speed Rebound?


----------



## CrossX (2. September 2016)

Wo gibt es aktuell noch eine Shimano Slx m675 oder Xt m785 im Set günstig.  Ohne Scheiben und Adapter. 
Bike Discount hatte die Slx für 98 Euro,  aber ist leider nicht mehr lieferbar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toastet (2. September 2016)

SLX gabs lange bei HiBike für um die 90 Euro, offiziell retail verpackt, bekam aber 2 Sätze in OVP mit ner Spanne dazwischen, kannst mal schauen.


----------



## bs99 (2. September 2016)

CrossX schrieb:


> Wo gibt es aktuell noch eine Shimano Slx m675 oder Xt m785 im Set günstig.  Ohne Scheiben und Adapter.
> Bike Discount hatte die Slx für 98 Euro,  aber ist leider nicht mehr lieferbar


cnc-bike Set-Preise:
XT785: 119,- https://www.cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?cPath=321_32_993_997&products_id=14991
SLX675: 95,- https://www.cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?cPath=321_32_993_997&products_id=15821


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (7. September 2016)

Gibt es auch die Saint-Bremse günstig im Set? Konnte leider nichts unter 239 finden. Das ist das Doppelte vom XT-Preis, noch dazu für ein Auslaufmodell, was ich heftig finde.
Da mir die Saint aber wesentlich besser gefällt und ich das bisserl Mehr an Bremskraft brauchen könnte, wäre da ein schönes Angebot schon verlockend


----------



## toastet (7. September 2016)

Zee halt


----------



## nitrofoska (8. September 2016)

Hey, ich bin auf der Suche nach einer günstigen verstellbaren Sattelstütze in 27,2, ohne Versatz. ca 400mm lang

Am liebsten hätte ich eine mit Hebel direkt an der Stütze. 1 oder 2 Stufen langt aus. Preislich bis 150€ 

Gruß


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (8. September 2016)

toastet schrieb:


> Zee halt



Mir gefällt die Saint besser und momentan tut es noch die XT, insofern würde ich da auf ein gutes Angebot warten


----------



## hardtails (8. September 2016)

hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> Mir gefällt die Saint besser und momentan tut es noch die XT, insofern würde ich da auf ein gutes Angebot warten




wär ne bremse wegen der optik kauft kauft sicher keiner zee
kauf dir doch einfach nen saint oder zee sattel und fahr den hebel weiter. 
bzw hinten kann man eh die xt dranlassen
oder mach das selbe mit den mt5 sattel....


----------



## AnAx (8. September 2016)

Gibt es die KS Super Natural in 31,6mm, 435mm lang, 150mm Verstellbereich mit Remote für unter 215€, oder die KS Lev DX ebenfalls 31,6mm, 435mm, 150mm und mit (externer) Remote für unter 289€ irgendwo?
Beide Preise habe ich bei Bike-Discount gefunden, da schon günstiger als B-C, hibike, bike24...


----------



## Kiter94 (16. September 2016)

Suche für meine Lady das Focus Spine Donna Evo Gr. M oder L
UVP 2499 - bisher für 1999 bei mehreren Shops gesehen.

https://www.rabe-bike.de/shop/focus...PAVBTlVAxoNeW7vp9KUHPICHcjahrfxg24aAsHN8P8HAQ

Falls jemand Ideen hat - her damit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rudi-ritzel (16. September 2016)

Suche ne Helmlampe für vertretbares Geld. Sowas in der Richtung blacksun2
Oder ähnlich. Nur bitte nichts aus Far East. Da fehlt mir Zeit und Geduld


----------



## memphis35 (17. September 2016)

Gibt es bei E-Bay und Amazon zu hauf . Mußt halt ein bischen suchen .


----------



## bender_79 (21. September 2016)

Hallo,

suche eine Rock Shox Reba 100mm mit 1 1/8 Schaft für 29 Zoll (egal ob QR oder 15mm oder 20mm).
Bei bike-components bekomm ich die aktuell für 379,00 Euro:

https://www.bike-components.de/de/R...ll-p43761/black-100-mm-1-1-8-PM-QR9-o6943424/

Scheint mir so mit das Günstigste bei den etablierten Shops, oder?
Es handelt sich ja wohl um ein Auslaufmodell (wegen 1 1/8 Schaft?). Sollte man da nicht noch auf Schnäppchen in der Zukunft hoffen und einfach kaufen?

grüße


----------



## Berrrnd (21. September 2016)

.


----------



## Darkwing Duck (28. September 2016)

Ist dieser Preis für das MT4-Set gut, wenn man zwecks Shigura-Umbau entweder nur die Sättel benötigt oder die Magura Bremshebel auf die kommenden Einfingerhebel umrüsten möchte?

https://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8;product=181261;menu=1000,2,15,117

Habe leider nicht verfolgt, was die üblichen Verdächtigen in letzter Zeit so für Angebote hatten.


----------



## Flo7 (28. September 2016)

Darkwing Duck schrieb:


> Ist dieser Preis für das MT4-Set gut, wenn man zwecks Shigura-Umbau entweder nur die Sättel benötigt oder die Magura Bremshebel auf die kommenden Einfingerhebel umrüsten möchte?
> 
> https://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8;product=181261;menu=1000,2,15,117
> 
> Habe leider nicht verfolgt, was die üblichen Verdächtigen in letzter Zeit so für Angebote hatten.



Letztens gab das Set (2 Finger) bei Mantel, ich glaub inkl Scheiben, um 99€...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flo7 (28. September 2016)

Ich wäre auf der Suche nach einer FOX 36 in 29" 150-160mm Federweg, auch Talas möglich...

Gab´s letztens bei RCZ um 589€, leider jetzt ausverkauft 

Bin über jeden Hinweis Dankbar


----------



## Mojo25 (28. September 2016)

Darkwing Duck schrieb:


> Ist dieser Preis für das MT4-Set gut, wenn man zwecks Shigura-Umbau entweder nur die Sättel benötigt oder die Magura Bremshebel auf die kommenden Einfingerhebel umrüsten möchte?
> 
> https://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8;product=181261;menu=1000,2,15,117
> 
> Habe leider nicht verfolgt, was die üblichen Verdächtigen in letzter Zeit so für Angebote hatten.



Ich will dir das nicht madig machen, aber das ist die abgespeckte Version der MT4, wird oft auch als MTS verkauft. Da fehlt der drehbare Leitungsabgang am Bremssattel - zumindest, wenn die Bremse mit der auf dem Bild übereinstimmt. Bei den meisten Hardtails spielt das keine Rolle, an den meisten Fullys hingegen ist der drehbare Leitungsabgang von Vorteil.


----------



## Darkwing Duck (28. September 2016)

Mojo25 schrieb:


> Ich will dir das nicht madig machen, aber das ist die abgespeckte Version der MT4, wird oft auch als MTS verkauft. Da fehlt der drehbare Leitungsabgang am Bremssattel - zumindest, wenn die Bremse mit der auf dem Bild übereinstimmt. Bei den meisten Hardtails spielt das keine Rolle, an den meisten Fullys hingegen ist der drehbare Leitungsabgang von Vorteil.



Danke, das hab ich übersehen. In der Beschreibung steht zwar "einteilige geschmiedete 2-Kolben Bremszange mit Banjo", aber dann hab ich auf so ein Glücksspiel keine Lust und warte lieber auf ein anderes Angebot.


----------



## Mojo25 (28. September 2016)

Ansonsten mal bei bike24 anrufen und nachfragen oder eine E-Mail schreiben.


----------



## AndiBar361 (30. September 2016)

Moin,
ich suche eine neue Standrohreinheit mit Kashima für meine 2011er fox 36 180mm, da meine Standrohre immer mehr knacken.
Wäre für jeden Schnäppchen Tip dankbar


----------



## rebirth (30. September 2016)

ein schnäppchen tip wäre ein service bei fox mit der bemerkung, dass deine standrohre knacken.


----------



## linne (1. Oktober 2016)

Gibt es die Gabel http://www.rczbikeshop.fr/fr/fox-ra...m-tapered-kashima-black-matte-910-01-928.html. Irgendwo günstiger?


----------



## marcel_wob (1. Oktober 2016)

linne schrieb:


> Gibt es die Gabel http://www.rczbikeshop.fr/fr/fox-ra...m-tapered-kashima-black-matte-910-01-928.html. Irgendwo günstiger?



Meld dich für den Newsletter an, RCZ hat fast um Wochentakt Angebote für FOX

Gesendet von meinem SM-G903F mit Tapatalk


----------



## tozzi (1. Oktober 2016)

linne schrieb:


> Gibt es die Gabel http://www.rczbikeshop.fr/fr/fox-ra...m-tapered-kashima-black-matte-910-01-928.html. Irgendwo günstiger?



Hallo,

gleiche Gabel in Silber bei gleichem Anbieter nochmals 70€ günstiger :
http://www.rczbikeshop.co.uk/uk/fox...qr15mm-tapered-kashima-silver-910-01-933.html

Grüße


----------



## MonstaBomba24-7 (5. Oktober 2016)

Suche einen Easton oder Race Face Riserbar, möglichst in Stealth oder normal schwarz,egal ob 31.8 oder 35mm, alles >750mm...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (6. Oktober 2016)

Werden eigentlich Schnäppchen von der Moderation nach dem Zufallsprinzip gelöscht?
Echte Schnäppchen verschwinden und vermeintliche, die nur für 10 Sekunden eines waren (um dann im Warenkorb nachträglich korrigiert zu werden), wie die Camelbak-Amazon-Aktion, die bleiben tagelang stehen.


----------



## fone (6. Oktober 2016)

Einfach hier reposten. Was gabs denn schönes?


----------



## kRoNiC (6. Oktober 2016)

Suche aktuell einen Fox X2 2017er mit Lever in 216x63

Günstigster Preis wäre bisher 655€, sonst noch irgendwo günstiger möglich?


----------



## thaistatos (8. Oktober 2016)

Suche Angebote für eine 29er Gabel, z.b. Pike, Lyrik oder Fox 34 mit Fit 4 Kartusche. FW ab 140. Gerne auch mit DPA oder Talas.


----------



## Berrrnd (8. Oktober 2016)

.


----------



## thaistatos (8. Oktober 2016)

ok. hätte dazu schreiben sollen, dass es deutlich unter 1000€ bleiben soll ;-)


----------



## sp00n82 (8. Oktober 2016)

Die 29er Pike RC SA 140mm ist gerade (bis heute Mitternacht) im Vorbestellungs-Sale bei RCZ: www.rczbikeshop.com/en_ue2/rockshox-fork-pike-rc-29-disc-solo-air-140mm-qr15mm-tapered-black-00-4018-811-008.html

Code: RCZPIKE
20 Arbeitstage Lieferzeit
Preis mit Code: 460€

Und Achtung: bei RCZ kam es wohl schon öfters vor, dass solche vorbestellte Sachen dann doch nicht lieferbar waren. Rückerstattung schien aber nie ein Problem zu sein.


----------



## Don Stefano (8. Oktober 2016)

thaistatos schrieb:


> Suche Angebote für eine 29er Gabel, z.b. Pike, Lyrik oder Fox 34 mit Fit 4 Kartusche. FW ab 140. Gerne auch mit DPA oder Talas.


Bei RCZ mit Code RCZPIKE für 459,99€, wird leider erst in 20 Tagen geliefert.
*ROCKSHOX FORK PIKE RC 29" DISC SOLO AIR 140MM QR15MM TAPERED BLACK
*


----------



## Berrrnd (8. Oktober 2016)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thebike69 (9. Oktober 2016)

Hallo,
suche einen Deuter Attack Enduro 16L.


----------



## Flo7 (9. Oktober 2016)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Ich wäre auf der Suche nach einer FOX 36 in 29" 150-160mm Federweg, auch Talas möglich...
> 
> Gab´s letztens bei RCZ um 589€, leider jetzt ausverkauft
> 
> Bin über jeden Hinweis Dankbar



Keiner was?


----------



## NewK (10. Oktober 2016)

Gibt es momentan den Butcher und Slaughter für 650B 2,3" in der Grid Variante für günstiger als je 40 EUR?
Oder versandkostenfrei...
Danke.


----------



## HarzEnduro (12. Oktober 2016)

Ich suche einen linken Saint Bremshebel der alten 810er Saint. D.h. ein BL-M810


----------



## Deleted 283425 (12. Oktober 2016)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Und Achtung: bei RCZ kam es wohl schon öfters vor, dass solche vorbestellte Sachen dann doch nicht lieferbar waren. Rückerstattung schien aber nie ein Problem zu sein.



Des befürchte ich hier auch noch 



JohSch schrieb:


> DT 350 Straightpull 28l 6L + vermutl. DT Comp + DT XR331 27,5 KTM gelabeled -> 219€
> http://www.rczbikeshop.de/de/ktm-wheelset-team-27-5-dt-350-disc-6-bolts-black-white.html#





boblike schrieb:


> Jetzt nur noch 160 mit CODE: *RCZKTM*



EDIT: Kommt jetzt! Aber mit CL statt 6-Loch


----------



## Thebike69 (16. Oktober 2016)

*Suche:*
*Ghost SL AMR X 9 LC 29*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## panter40 (16. Oktober 2016)

suche eine gute und günstige vom Lenker aus verstellbare Sattelstütze,
wer hat einen Tip??


----------



## demlak (16. Oktober 2016)

schau mal in diesen thread: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/exa-form-by-kindshock-ksp-861-erfahrungen.810348/


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (17. Oktober 2016)

demlak schrieb:


> da steht



Du kannst davon ausgehen, dass die Moderatoren deinen Hinweis löschen und das Fake-Schnäppchen stehen lassen, wie beim letzten Mal.


----------



## demlak (17. Oktober 2016)

du bist im falschen thread =)


----------



## JBL4435 (20. Oktober 2016)

Hallo

Ich suche ein Angebot für e*thirteen TRS+ Kassette 9-44Z 11-fach

Bei bc aktuell für 259€.

Danke für eure Hilfe!


----------



## Plumpssack (21. Oktober 2016)

Hi,
ich bin auf der Suche nach einer Gabel:
- bis 300€
- <1800g
- 120mm FW (gerne auch andere Federwege wenn intern auf 120 verstellbar" 
- sehr gerne was straffes, falls jemand einen Tip hat? Soll in einem "Trail Hardtail" u.A. zügig bergab bewegt werden, Reba RL z.B. ist mir eigentlich zu lasch.


----------



## ONE78 (21. Oktober 2016)

Plumpssack schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich bin auf der Suche nach einer Gabel:
> - bis 300€
> - <1800g
> ...


laufradgröße wäre wichtig?


----------



## Plumpssack (21. Oktober 2016)

ONE78 schrieb:


> laufradgröße wäre wichtig?


ups, 27,5" 

Wie siehts aus mit X-Fusion Velvet oder Suntour Epicon TR/AION weiß jemand ob eine der Gabeln bergab mehr her macht als Reba/Revelation/Fox 32?

Testberichte gibts kaum und wenn dann wird immer nur geschrieben dass die Gabeln schlechter als Pike/34/Mattoc sind aber dafür weniger kosten obwohl sie so viel weniger kosten dass man sie mMn mit den aufgeblasenen 32er Plattformen vergleichen müsste..


----------



## ONE78 (21. Oktober 2016)

In 27,5 hab ich da nicht viel Expertise, aber in 29zoll empfinde ich die Sid als deutlich straffer ggü der reba. Die sind ja beide eher wenig steif durch ihre 32er Röhrchen, aber die Sid rct3 fahre ich schon lieber.


----------



## Plumpssack (22. Oktober 2016)

ONE78 schrieb:


> In 27,5 hab ich da nicht viel Expertise, aber in 29zoll empfinde ich die Sid als deutlich straffer ggü der reba. Die sind ja beide eher wenig steif durch ihre 32er Röhrchen, aber die Sid rct3 fahre ich schon lieber.


Geht mir auch weniger um Steifigkeit als um die laschen Druckstufen, vielleicht hilft dickeres Öl in einer Reba RL ja Abhilfe..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klausklein (22. Oktober 2016)

Hallo,

bin auf der suche nach einer ENDURA Regenjacke MT500 II Gelb in

Größe M (Herren).

Muss kein Schnäppchen sein nur Gelb und Größe M.

Danke.


----------



## der-gute (23. Oktober 2016)

Suche Magura MT5 Bremssattel?

Preis unter der kompletten Bremse für 75€...


----------



## lhampe (26. Oktober 2016)

Hallo,

hat jemand ein für ne 170er Reverb, Ø31,6 ein besseres Angebot als 337€ gefunden?


----------



## thaistatos (30. Oktober 2016)

thaistatos schrieb:


> Suche Angebote für eine 29er Gabel, z.b. Pike, Lyrik oder Fox 34 mit Fit 4 Kartusche. FW ab 140. Gerne auch mit DPA oder Talas.


ich antworte mir mal selbst (auch wenn ich jetzt schon eine Lyrik erworben habe).
http://www.rczbikeshop.fr/fr/fox-ra...15mm-tapered-kashima-black-910-01-932-it.html
2016er Fox 34 140mm, FIT4 für 480€.


----------



## Jierdan (30. Oktober 2016)

-Suche einen 190x50 coil Dämpfer bis 200€.-


----------



## rudi-ritzel (30. Oktober 2016)

Scheibenbremse mit 3-4 Finger Hebeln für Stadtrad. Hydraulisch oder mechanisch egal. Sollte schwarz sein. Scheiben sind nicht nötig.


----------



## fone (31. Oktober 2016)

3-4 Finger Hebel? Insgesamt oder pro Seite?


----------



## rudi-ritzel (31. Oktober 2016)

Pro Seite. Ich meine diese Trekkinghebel. Also diese langen Teile. Gibt es als XT, Alfine usw. Nur sind mir die viel zu teuer


----------



## Darkwing Duck (31. Oktober 2016)

Was heißt denn viel zu teuer in dem Zusammenhang? Bike24 hat dieses Set: https://www.bike24.de/p1181261.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zymnokxx (2. November 2016)

rudi-ritzel schrieb:


> Pro Seite. Ich meine diese Trekkinghebel. Also diese langen Teile. Gibt es als XT, Alfine usw. Nur sind mir die viel zu teuer


Hab bei meiner Freundin gerade die langen Hebel an ihrer Magura MT2 gegen kurze getauscht. Kann sie dir gerne günstig geben. Brauchst aber MT2/4 Gebel von vor 2015.


----------



## der-gute (4. November 2016)

der-gute schrieb:


> Suche Magura MT5 Bremssattel?
> 
> Preis unter der kompletten Bremse für 75€...



Suche weiterhin...nehme auch eine komplette Bremse Magura MT5


----------



## delphi1507 (4. November 2016)

der-gute schrieb:


> Suche weiterhin...nehme auch eine komplette Bremse Magura MT5



Kommt immer mal wieder bei Mantel.com für den Preis.....


----------



## Felger (6. November 2016)

Fast... 
http://de.hollandbikeshop.com/marken-fahrradteile/magura-bremsen/magura-scheibenbremsset/
Wenn schneller sein soll


----------



## der-gute (6. November 2016)

Hab grad den benötigten Nehmerkolben der MT5 im Bikemarkt geschossen


----------



## Goddi8 (6. November 2016)

Gibt es den Minion DHR II 3C 27.5x2.3 irgendwo günstiger als 45€ bei probike (mit Aktion max10)?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thebike69 (11. November 2016)

Suche
 American Classic Wide Lightness 

650b mit 15x100 und 12x142 Steckachse und 6Loch Scheiben Aufnahme. 
Günstiges Gebot bisher 759€


----------



## kRoNiC (11. November 2016)

Jemand eine Idee wo es aktuell eine Race Face SixC Kurbel mit 175mm noch günstig gibt? Habe leider die Aktion bei Alltricks verpennt


----------



## skask (13. November 2016)

Suche eine Felge Flow EX in 26Zoll und weiß. Nur neu!


----------



## casir (14. November 2016)

kRoNiC schrieb:


> Jemand eine Idee wo es aktuell eine Race Face SixC Kurbel mit 175mm noch günstig gibt? Habe leider die Aktion bei Alltricks verpennt



Bei rcz gibt es heute günstig RF Kurbeln...


----------



## kRoNiC (14. November 2016)

Danke aber keine SixC und keine 175er


----------



## DeppJones (15. November 2016)

suche Syntace Vector Carbon 12° Back, high 10 oder high 5, 720mm breit (oder kürzbar). nur neu/unbenutzt


----------



## Pilatus (21. November 2016)

Servus,

Suche für die Oakley Jawbone/Racing Jacket die VR50 Transition Gläser. (hab meine leider in Saalbach verloren...)
oder auch die Prizm Gläser (derzeit am günstigsten bei Bike-Components für ~60€)
und einmal Clear in günstig. (50€ bei BC ist mir dafür zu viel).

Danke


----------



## ekm (22. November 2016)

Bei den Prizm Gläsern ist BC am günstigsten. Ich habe ne ganze Zeit lang für meine Radarlock gesucht. Klare Gläser kannst du auch Nonoriginals bei Ebay kaufen., zb. von Sure.


----------



## Danimal (22. November 2016)

Gelegentlich mal bei optilens.de schauen schadet auch nicht, auf die bin ich mal durch Zufall gestoßen. Die haben gelegentlich ziemlich gute Oakley-Angebote.


----------



## Tyler1977 (22. November 2016)

Gibt es irgendwo noch das Yeti ARC Carbon Hardtail als Rahmen in L im Angebot?
Hab das Merlin Angebot leider verpasst und der Markt scheint nach Auslauf gerade schon gut leer gefischt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mike79 (24. November 2016)

Bin auf der Suche nach der Fenix 3 mit Brustgurt (normale Edition) und hab gehofft diese in der black friday Woche günstig zu erwischen....
Bis laufend aber null gesehn...

Falls euch etwas "reinrennt"...bitte melden


----------



## Baitman (24. November 2016)

Suche eine Variosattelstütze ohne Remote. 31,6 mm, 100-120 mm, falls möglich ohne Versatz. KS supernatural wäre gut, alternativ Dropzone...


----------



## hardtails (25. November 2016)

suche
procore innenreien 650b billiger als 33€
und den airguide nilliger als 3€
irgendwo gesehen?


----------



## rebirth (26. November 2016)

Jemand SRAM GX Schaltwerk 11x (~83€, Schwarz) und Trigger 11x (~34€, Schwarz) günstiger gesehen?


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (26. November 2016)

rebirth schrieb:


> Jemand SRAM GX Schaltwerk 11x (~83€, Schwarz) und Trigger 11x (~34€, Schwarz) günstiger gesehen?



Was spricht dagegen das NX zu nehmen (55 Euro)?
https://www.bike-components.de/de/SRAM/NX-Schaltwerk-11-fach-Modell-2017-p48743/

Hab mein zerrissenes X1 auch dadurch ersetzt. Wenn Schaltwerke aufgrund der Wegverhältnisse zu Verschleissteilen werden, dann muss man nicht unbedingt die hochglanzpolierte Nobel-Variante nehmen


----------



## nobss (26. November 2016)

skwal83 schrieb:


> suche
> procore innenreien 650b billiger als 33€
> und den airguide nilliger als 3€
> irgendwo gesehen?



Punktlandung
http://www.hibike.de/finde-produkte...?mfgID=-1&groupID=-1&query=procore+27&x=0&y=0
https://www.bike-components.de/advanced_search_result.php?keywords=procore+27


----------



## paulipan (27. November 2016)

Suche günstigen Enduro-Hardtail Rahmen mit 142x12 Hinterbau für 27,5 Laufräder...


----------



## hardtails (27. November 2016)

nobss schrieb:


> Punktlandung
> http://www.hibike.de/finde-produkte...?mfgID=-1&groupID=-1&query=procore+27&x=0&y=0
> https://www.bike-components.de/advanced_search_result.php?keywords=procore+27




bei r2bike sogar nur 1,75 der airguide


----------



## Plumpssack (30. November 2016)

MT4 oder MT6 Bremsen oder nur zwei Bremssättel aus dem aktuellen Modelljahr, falls einer was sieht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (30. November 2016)

.


----------



## Plumpssack (30. November 2016)

k_star schrieb:


> ab wo fängt da das schnäppchen an?


weiß ich selber nicht so genau, das günstigste was ich bis jetzt gefunden habe ist ein Satz MT4 für 140€ bei Bike-Discount aber zu dem Kurs bekommt man doch schon häufig die MT5


----------



## geopard (1. Dezember 2016)

moin,
gibt es dt swiss 240 oder 350 naben schnäppchen?


----------



## Berrrnd (1. Dezember 2016)

.


----------



## schloe (2. Dezember 2016)

hat jemand den Conti Baron in 26 Zoll / 2.4 irgendwo günstiger als 50€ gesehen?


----------



## TheGoOn (3. Dezember 2016)

gesucht wird ein Jersey ohne Druck und das ganze am besten einfarbig. Günstig wäre auch schön


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## demlak (3. Dezember 2016)

leute.. gewöhnt euch mal bitte an, einen Referenzpreis anzugeben... niemand geht los und fängt an für euch Preise zu vergleichen... und es nervt, wenn euch das jedesmal jemand in einem extra-posting aus der Nase ziehen muss


----------



## TheGoOn (3. Dezember 2016)

Jo sry. Günstig = unter 40€


----------



## demlak (3. Dezember 2016)

ich bin da nich so im Thema und vermute, das es bei "Jersey" um ein Trikot geht? Dann schau mal hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/der-suche-ein-bekleidungs-schnaeppchen-thread.636338/


----------



## PORTEX77 (24. Dezember 2016)

Plumpssack schrieb:


> ... zu dem Kurs bekommt man doch schon häufig die MT5



Wo?


----------



## hardtails (24. Dezember 2016)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Wo?



ab und an bei mantel
einfach die schnäppchenthread verfolgen


----------



## hansano (24. Dezember 2016)

Ich habe noch einen atz MT4 next, Neu. Nie benutzt. Interesse? Dann PN bitte.


----------



## Hans (25. Dezember 2016)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> http://stores.ebay.de/bikestacja



da ich leider die Aktion bei SCC verpasst habe, wollte ich mal fragen wie die og Firma Laufräder baut

*Laufradsatz NoTubes ZTR Crest MK3 29" NT 771/772 1485g* 

die bieten den Satz im ebay für 343,00 Euro + Versand an


----------



## marcel_wob (25. Dezember 2016)

Hans schrieb:


> da ich leider die Aktion bei SCC verpasst habe, wollte ich mal fragen wie die og Firma Laufräder baut
> 
> *Laufradsatz NoTubes ZTR Crest MK3 29" NT 771/772 1485g*
> 
> die bieten den Satz im ebay für 343,00 Euro + Versand an


Ich habe mal einen Rahmen dort gekauft 
Mein Tipp: die haben einen Online-Shop ohne Ebay.  Da sind die Sachen nochmal 10-20% preiswerter gewesen...


Gesendet von meinem SM-G903F mit Tapatalk


----------



## toastet (25. Dezember 2016)

speerlaufräder


----------



## kRoNiC (25. Dezember 2016)

Hans schrieb:


> da ich leider die Aktion bei SCC verpasst habe, wollte ich mal fragen wie die og Firma Laufräder baut



Aktuell gibt es bei SSC noch 25% auf alles mit dem Gutschein MERRYXMAS

Somit sollte noch ein günstiger LRS drin sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thebike69 (26. Dezember 2016)

Suche:
Transition Patrol Carbon 2016/17 Rahmenkit in Gr.L
Danke schonmal.....


----------



## Schwobenflyer (26. Dezember 2016)

Suche
FoX 29er 32K Federgabel 2017 in Orange und nicht für 1159€


----------



## ShogunZ (27. Dezember 2016)

Hat jemand das Eagle XX1 Upgrade Kit günstiger als 727,50€ gesehen?


----------



## DaCrazyP (18. Januar 2017)

Ich suche die Lupine Piko als R-VErsion mit mind. - 20%. Hat jemand da eine Idee?


----------



## DeppJones (19. Januar 2017)

Suche Syntace Vector Carbon Rise max. 10, min. 740mm, *12° günstiger als 170€?*


----------



## Bioantrieb (23. Januar 2017)

Hallo, bin auf der Suche nach einer Topeak Joe Blow Booster TL Standpumpe für nicht mehr wie 100€, kann auch das "alte" 2016er Modell sein, Stadler hatte die für 99,99 € aber da war ich zu langsam.

Vielleicht hat einer ne Idee, Danke schonmal.


----------



## Schibbl (23. Januar 2017)

Bioantrieb schrieb:


> Hallo, bin auf der Suche nach einer Topeak Joe Blow Booster TL Standpumpe für nicht mehr wie 100€, kann auch das "alte" 2016er Modell sein, Stadler hatte die für 99,99 € aber da war ich zu langsam.
> 
> Vielleicht hat einer ne Idee, Danke schonmal.


Alternativ eine Bontrager Flash Charger TLR für 98€ gefällig?


----------



## Bioantrieb (23. Januar 2017)

Danke, werde ich mir mal anschauen ob die reicht.


----------



## decay (23. Januar 2017)

Erfüllt ihren Zweck genauso. Mag die Booster trotzdem lieber, scheint mir wertiger und stabiler.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schibbl (23. Januar 2017)

decay schrieb:


> Erfüllt ihren Zweck genauso. Mag die Booster trotzdem lieber, scheint mir wertiger und stabiler.


Wertiger und stabiler als die Metallene Flash Charger? Ich leite an deiner Aussage ab, dass du noch keine Bontrager Flash Charger in der Hand hattest.


----------



## decay (23. Januar 2017)

@Schibbl Äh. Doch, Kumpel hat die. Manchmal leitet man auch falsch ab.


----------



## Schibbl (23. Januar 2017)

decay schrieb:


> @Schibbl Äh. Doch, Kumpel hat die. Manchmal leitet man auch falsch ab.


Gerade der Fuß ist größer und nimmt mehr Fläche ein. Weiter ist der Ventilkopf wesentlich besser. Einzig das Manometer ist nicht so genau wie bei der Topeak. Ich verstehe deine Aussage bzgl. Wertigkeit und Stabilität weiterhin nicht. Vielleicht führst du das detaillierter aus.


----------



## damonsta (23. Januar 2017)

Kopf der Bontrager sagt mir nicht zu. Ich bin für Lezyne Digital.


----------



## Pigeon (28. Januar 2017)

Suche:
Verstellbare Sattelstütze D=30,9mm 150mm Hub innenverlegte Ansteuerung
Danke
 Preis Leistung Favorit giant contact switch


----------



## Berrrnd (28. Januar 2017)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## madmike85 (28. Januar 2017)

Pigeon schrieb:


> Suche:
> Verstellbare Sattelstütze D=30,9mm 150mm Hub innenverlegte Ansteuerung
> Danke
> Preis Leistung Favorit giant contact switch


Wenn es eine neue sein soll, dann wirst du um die Giant nicht drumherum kommen...


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (28. Januar 2017)

madmike85 schrieb:


> Wenn es eine neue sein soll, dann wirst du um die Giant nicht drumherum kommen...


???
wenn 160mm auch in Frage kommen, könnte die Bikeyoke Revive auch was für dich sein


----------



## madmike85 (28. Januar 2017)

Asphaltsurfer schrieb:


> ???
> wenn 160mm auch in Frage kommen, könnte die Bikeyoke Revive auch was für dich sein


Da er nach 150mm sucht und auch noch Preis / Leistungsverhältnis.... 

Giant 209,-€ 
Bijeyoke ~369,-€

Denke nicht das man zur Zeit für ähnliches Geld eine vernünftige Variostütze mit 150mm bekommen kann.
Die Giantstütze kann man wohl auch extern und intern ansteuern.


----------



## Pigeon (28. Januar 2017)

Wo gibt's die giant für 209, finde die nur für 229, 160 wären auch OK


----------



## madmike85 (28. Januar 2017)

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/893434-giant-contact-sl-switch-sattelstutze-30-9mm-150mm-440mm

Bei Händlern vor Ort auch für 200€ zu haben....


----------



## Pigeon (28. Januar 2017)

Die Kind shock könnte auch was sein. Aber 300 Euro ist eine stange Geld


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (28. Januar 2017)

madmike85 schrieb:


> Da er nach 150mm sucht und auch noch Preis / Leistungsverhältnis....
> 
> Giant 209,-€
> Bijeyoke ~369,-€
> ...


ah, okay.
Aber: wer billig kauft, kauft häufig zweimal.
Zur Revive kann zwar bisher niemand etwas über Langzeiterfahrungen sagen, aber das Problem mit Luft im System dürfte sich erübrigen.
Wobei man über die Giant ja gar nicht mal soviel Schlechtes liest!


----------



## madmike85 (28. Januar 2017)

Ich kenne genug Leute die eine Giantstütze fahren, sind alle zufrieden. Meine Reverb hat währenddessen schon mal das zeitliche gesegnet....


----------



## ramtb (29. Januar 2017)

Hi, ich bin auf der Suche nach einem *Drehmomentschlüssel* oder ähnlichen für den Bike Berreich.
Gerne auch etwas höher wertig wovon ich noch ein paar Jahre was habe.


----------



## Laphroaig10 (29. Januar 2017)

ich bin mit dem hier sehr zufrieden
http://www.idealo.de/preisvergleich/OffersOfProduct/1274265_-5108-2ct-1-4-2-5-25-nm-hazet.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nobss (29. Januar 2017)

Drehmoment für welchen Bereich, eher klein 1-20,25nm oder doch gross bis 50nm
Ich selber habe 2 Drehmomentschlüssel


----------



## Berrrnd (29. Januar 2017)

.


----------



## ramtb (29. Januar 2017)

nobss schrieb:


> Drehmoment für welchen Bereich, eher klein 1-20,25nm oder doch gross bis 50nm
> Ich selber habe 2 Drehmomentschlüssel



Ich denke 3-15Nm oder sogar weniger sollte für den Bike-Bereich ausreichen?!


----------



## nobss (29. Januar 2017)

Wenn Dir ein kleiner reicht dann zb. Syntace torque tool 1-25nm für 120 Euro. Kein Schnäppchen aber Qualität ist Top.

Ich mache am Bike fast alles selber und brauche dazu 1 bis 40nm, aber über 15nm eher selten, Zahnkranz, Kurbel macht man ja nicht alle paar Wochen.

Qualitätswerkzeug kostet immer ein wenig, aber es lohnt sich und das Carbon leidet nicht.


----------



## nobss (29. Januar 2017)

Merci für die Info


----------



## demlak (29. Januar 2017)

der hinweis zum ersten posting war vermutlich eher darauf gemünzt, dass du "was günstiges" suchst.. aber keine referenz angegeben hast, was günstig wäre.. was teuer is.. vergleichsprodukt.. etc... hier hat keiner eine kristalkugel...


----------



## Jaerrit (30. Januar 2017)

Für alle die nicht wissen wie man auf die erste Seite des Themas kommt, hier die Thread-Regeln 



kollins schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> da immer mehr Leute den SchnÃ¤ppchen JÃ¤ger Thread
> 
> ...


----------



## demlak (10. Februar 2017)

suche einen Magura Fülladapter für meine MT5.. also nur die kleine M6 Schraube mit Schlauchanschluss und Dichtungsring.. alles andere ist vorhanden..

Hab sie hier für 4,50 Euro inkl. Versand gefunden... http://trial-world.com/de/werkzeuge/610-magura-fulladapter.html

bisschen happig für ein kleines Schräubchen.. vor allem, wenn ein ganzes Kit für verschiedene Systeme/Hersteller aus Asien nur 13 Euro inkl. Versand kostet... (siehe link)


----------



## Canyon-Freak (10. Februar 2017)

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: SRAM X01 Eagle 1x12 GXP Komplettgruppe schwarz 

Shoplink: 

https://www.bike-components.de/de/S...rigger-Gruppe-1x12-32-GXP-Modell-2017-p52422/*

*Preis: 949 Euro 

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?

Danke & Gruß
Jan *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## demlak (10. Februar 2017)

is das dein ernst? nur ein einziges posting zwischen deinem und dem hinweis zu den threadregeln... 
*kopf->tisch*


----------



## Canyon-Freak (10. Februar 2017)

demlak schrieb:


> is das dein ernst? nur ein einziges posting zwischen deinem und dem hinweis zu den threadregeln...
> *kopf->tisch*


Sorry, hatte die Regeln nicht gelesen. Hoffe es passt jetzt so.


----------



## Bioantrieb (10. Februar 2017)

Hallo Jan, starte mal ne Anfrage bei Snake Bikes, die machen eigentlich immer nen fairen Preis.


----------



## NewK (12. Februar 2017)

Ich suche ein stabiles 11fach SRAM Schaltwerk für unter 70 EUR.
Aktuell ist ein GX Horizon verbaut, aber was ist den mit dem? Taugt das was?
Danke.


----------



## ONE78 (12. Februar 2017)

NewK schrieb:


> Ich suche ein stabiles 11fach SRAM Schaltwerk für unter 70 EUR.
> Aktuell ist ein GX Horizon verbaut, aber was ist den mit dem? Taugt das was?
> Danke.


Das apex ist eher für Rennräder bzw crosser gedacht. Du hast dann beim Schaltzug ein "schönes" Lasso


----------



## NewK (12. Februar 2017)

Ah, ok, danke.
So was suche ich dann doch nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boblike (21. Februar 2017)

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: XT M8000 upgarde kit 

Shoplink: https://www.bike-components.de/de/S...de-Kit-p49644/schwarz-I-Spec-II-11-42-o28302/*

*Preis: 223€ inkl. Versand

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?

Wichtig Kassette 11-46 und Schifter i-spec B

Gruß Mark*


----------



## rebirth (22. Februar 2017)

bei mir kostet es 205?!


----------



## Joeyduennes (22. Februar 2017)

rebirth schrieb:


> bei mir kostet es 205?!



Du musst die 11-46 Kasette und I-spec B auswählen.


----------



## boblike (22. Februar 2017)

Wobei ich gerade am überlegen bin ob es nicht auch der SLX Shifter mit Sunrace 11-46 und XT GS Schaltwerk tut.


----------



## Berrrnd (22. Februar 2017)

.


----------



## HTsaul (22. Februar 2017)

Sunrace 11-46 bei bike discount, xt shifter und slx Schaltwerk


----------



## veraono (24. Februar 2017)

Hey, bin auf der Suche nach einer *Kurbel mit der Möglichkeit einen 104/64mm LK abnehmbaren Spider zu montieren und für directmount Montage,  für 24mm  Lager  und  möglichst 175mm  Länge oder mehr. Gerne auch ohne Kettenblätter , mit oder ohne Spider.*
im Bikemarkt gibt's gerade eine sehr günstige Race Face Aeffect für 85.-, mit Kettenblättern, nur leider passt die optisch gar nicht zu meinem Geschmack.
Ansonsten hab ich *bislang nur eine 2x10 SRAM X9 für 135.- gefunden,* wobei mir die eigentlich zu teuer ist und ich die kettenblätter nicht brauche. Würde gern deutlich unter 100 Euro bleiben.
Jemand eine Idee?
Danke vorab.


----------



## Pigeon (24. Februar 2017)

Suche gerade sram xo hebelschellen gern auch gebraucht. 
Beste Grüße
Andreas


----------



## demlak (24. Februar 2017)

Pigeon schrieb:


> Suche gerade sram xo hebelschellen gern auch gebraucht.
> Beste Grüße
> Andreas


lies mal bitte erstes posting... referenzpreis etc...


----------



## Pigeon (24. Februar 2017)

Ahhh okay danke

Hebelschelle x01
Referenzpreis 16,95 euro bei
https://www.bike-components.de/de/SRAM/Hebelschellen-Kit-fuer-XX1-X01-XX-X0-X9-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## demlak (1. März 2017)

Ich suche solche Kabelverbinder für meine Bremsleitungen + Bowdenzüge.. leider klapperts dort..






günstigste Angebot was ich finden konnte war 4 Stück für 4,99 Euro inkl. versand:
http://cgi.ebay.de/152119290478


----------



## NewK (1. März 2017)

Frag´ doch mal direkt bei ´nem Kalker/Stadler nach, falls du einen in der Nähe hast.
Und gleiche mehrere zulegen, die halten auch nicht ewig.


----------



## sp00n82 (1. März 2017)

demlak schrieb:


> Ich suche solche Kabelverbinder für meine Bremsleitungen + Bowdenzüge.. leider klapperts dort..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kabelbinder.


----------



## nobss (1. März 2017)

Fehler, kostet mehr


----------



## demlak (1. März 2017)

nobss schrieb:


> Hier gibt's die Teile, Jagwire Leitungsführung
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/zeigt-uns-eure-cannondales.92382/page-88#post-14370470
> https://www.rosebikes.de/artikel/jagwire-rotating-hook-zugverbinder/aid:642811


in dem verlinkten shop dort in dem von dir verlinkten post finde ich nix vergleichbares...
und die anderen sind teurer


----------



## boblike (1. März 2017)

Wie viele brauchst du? Habe besinnt ein paar liegen, sind bei jedem Jagwire Set dabei. Davon kann ich bestimmt welche entbehren. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-N910F mit Tapatalk


----------



## demlak (1. März 2017)

so 4 + reserve..


----------



## mille_plateaux (1. März 2017)

Hallo, ich suche für mein Pendlerrad 'nen neues Schaltwerk, konkret 'nen 9fach x9 mit langem Käfig
Referenzpreis 59,90 + P&P
Shoplink: https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/sram-x.9-9-fach-esp-schaltwerk-lang-33059/wg_id-449
BC ist unwesentlich günstiger, aber mit Lieferzeit... 

Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe/Mühe schon mal vorab!


----------



## fone (2. März 2017)

demlak schrieb:


> Ich suche solche Kabelverbinder für meine Bremsleitungen + Bowdenzüge.. leider klapperts dort..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich find die gar nicht so toll, weil die an den Leitungen rumrutschen und dann nicht so viel bringen wie erhofft. Will meine mit Isolierband ersetzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nobss (2. März 2017)

fone schrieb:


> Ich find die gar nicht so toll, weil die an den Leitungen rumrutschen und dann nicht so viel bringen wie erhofft. Will meine mit Isolierband ersetzen.



Mit diesen Tubes ist das verrutschen unmöglich, Jagwire Top Tube Mini






Die bleiben an Ort und Stelle, viel besser als die länglichen von Jagwire wo an der Seite
einen Schlitz haben.
Schützen auch den Rahmen vor Scheuerstellen.

Schrumpfschlau wäre noch ne Variante oder dünnes Klettband. Ducktape/Isoband könnte auch verrutschen wenn es richtig warm wird.


----------



## decay (2. März 2017)

Meine bleiben wo sie sind, kein Problem.


----------



## NewK (2. März 2017)

nobss schrieb:


> Mit diesen Tubes ist das verrutschen unmöglich, Jagwire Top Tube Mini
> Anhang anzeigen 580022
> Anhang anzeigen 580025
> Die bleiben an Ort und Stelle, viel besser als die länglichen von Jagwire wo an der Seite
> ...


Jap, so handhabe ich das auch.
Wenn man die Möglichkeit hat, kann man kleine Gummi-(Isolier/Dicht)-Ringe über beide Leitungen ziehen, so wie hier oder hier im Video bei 1:22 z.B.


----------



## njoerd (2. März 2017)

Warum machst du nicht einfach Panzerband an die Stelle und klippst dann die Dinger drauf?


----------



## fone (2. März 2017)

Auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## hardtails (2. März 2017)

njoerd schrieb:


> Warum machst du nicht einfach Panzerband an die Stelle und klippst dann die Dinger drauf?



das hält auch nicht ewig, vorallem wenn die hüllen ein bisschen schmäler sind
an der breiten maguraleitung hält es besser

aber eigentlich muss man vor und hinter dem ding ein bisschen klebeband rummachen, dann hält es


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## souldriver (5. März 2017)

*Federgabel 26", 140-150 mm, 1 1/8 Zoll gesucht*
Für mein Slide 140 in 26" suche ich als Austausch für die Revelation, die auch nach der Wartung unzureichend Federweg freigibt, eine reduzierte Gabel bis ca. 300€.
Möglichst ohne Lockout und Absenkung, am liebsten Fox oder DT Swiss.


----------



## der-gute (5. März 2017)

Suche 5.10 Schuhe mit harter Sohle (kein Spitfire o.Ä.)
Größe 45
Farbe egal.


----------



## sp00n82 (5. März 2017)

souldriver schrieb:


> *Federgabel 26", 140-150 mm, 1 1/8 Zoll gesucht*
> Für mein Slide 140 in 26" suche ich als Austausch für die Revelation, die auch nach der Wartung unzureichend Federweg freigibt, eine reduzierte Gabel bis ca. 300€.
> Möglichst ohne Lockout und Absenkung, am liebsten Fox oder DT Swiss.


Evtl. lohnt sich auch ein Umbau auf eine Stahlfeder aus der Sektor. Hab ich bei meiner Revelation DPA gemacht, und es nicht bereut.


----------



## Thebike69 (5. März 2017)

Hallo,
suche eine Giant Contact SL Switch 30.9/440mm. 150mm. 
Aktuell 199,-€


----------



## AnAx (6. März 2017)

Thebike69 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> suche eine Giant Contact SL Switch 30.9/440mm. 150mm.
> Aktuell 199,-€



Bei S-Tec alle Größen für 179€: http://s-tec-essence.eshop.t-online.de/Giant-Contact-SL-Switch-Variostuetze


----------



## Dede21 (6. März 2017)

demlak schrieb:


> Ich suche solche Kabelverbinder für meine Bremsleitungen + Bowdenzüge.. leider klapperts dort..
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Wenn es nicht eilt bekommst du die aus China. Meine kamen auch vor zwei Wochen an. 10Stück für ~4$
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/10p...r-Line-Tube-Pipe-S-Type-Clip/32719436221.html


----------



## demlak (6. März 2017)

feine sache.. der link ist gespeichert... @boblike ist so nett mir ein paar zu schicken.. wenn ich die verliere, bestell ich aus asien.. =)


----------



## Büscherammler (7. März 2017)

Gibts irgendwo die 170mm Reverb in 30.9 < 299€?


----------



## Freeeezer (7. März 2017)

Hallo, ich suche folgende Teile:*

Produkt: SRAM X01 Eagle 1x12 Upgrade-Kit (black)
Shoplink: *https://r2-bike.com/SRAM-X01-Eagle-Upgrade-Kit-1x12-black
*Preis: € 597,50*

Kennt jemand einen besseren Preis?
Wenn finanziell sinnvoll auch gerne in Einzelteilen (Schaltwerk, Trigger, Kassette, Kette)*.*
Danke.


----------



## decay (7. März 2017)

Gabs neulich mal für 579 beim gleichen Laden, viel sparst also nicht mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (7. März 2017)

Büscherammler schrieb:


> Gibts irgendwo die 170mm Reverb in 30.9 < 299€?



Hahaaaaaa


----------



## Büscherammler (7. März 2017)

der-gute schrieb:


> Hahaaaaaa



Was genau ist daran so Lustig? Gibt doch ständig irgendwo irgendwelche Aktionscodes usw.


----------



## Thebike69 (7. März 2017)

Büscherammler schrieb:


> Was genau ist daran so Lustig? Gibt doch ständig irgendwo irgendwelche Aktionscodes usw.


 
Ich glaube in 30.9 gibt's sie max in 150mm


----------



## Büscherammler (7. März 2017)

Nee, gibt schon 170mm in 30.9 für 299.-
https://www.bike-components.de/de/R...stuetze-Remote-MMX-rechts-Modell-2017-p48431/


----------



## Thebike69 (7. März 2017)

Büscherammler schrieb:


> Nee, gibt schon 170mm in 30.9 für 299.-
> https://www.bike-components.de/de/R...stuetze-Remote-MMX-rechts-Modell-2017-p48431/


Dann kaufen!


----------



## boblike (7. März 2017)

Hallo,

suche einen neuen Sattel:

SQlab 611 Ergowave active
https://www.rosebikes.de/artikel/sqlab-611-ergowave-active-titube-mtb-sattel/aid:2657663
Preis 143€

Ist halt echt teuer und würde mich echt über einen Tipp freuen.
*
Wichtig 15cm Breite und die ACTIVE Version.*


----------



## HighFish (7. März 2017)

boblike schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> suche einen neuen Sattel:
> 
> ...




https://www.sport-schuster.de/SQ-lab-611-EW-TiTube.html?varID=8a60f7341727e611a71d001b21bc4569

129,95€


----------



## boblike (7. März 2017)

boblike schrieb:


> *
> Wichtig 15cm Breite und die ACTIVE Version.*



Aber danke für die Mühe!


----------



## hasman (8. März 2017)

Hallo,
ich suche eine Adapter 12mm Steckachse auf Schnellspanner
ich brauche das nur für Zentrierständer
unten 17€ inklusive Versand
https://www.cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?products_id=13928
http://ebike-center-metzingen.de/Fa...uer-Radsaetze-mit-12mm-Achsnabe-16::8808.html

Danke
Svato


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (8. März 2017)

Mein Händler nimmt immer die Steckachse und legt damit das Rad in die Aufnahme am Zentrierständer.
Geht. Braucht keinen Adapter


----------



## sp00n82 (8. März 2017)

hasman schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich suche eine Adapter 12mm Steckachse auf Schnellspanner
> ich brauche das nur für Zentrierständer
> unten 17€ inklusive Versand
> ...





der-gute schrieb:


> Mein Händler nimmt immer die Steckachse und legt damit das Rad in die Aufnahme am Zentrierständer.
> Geht. Braucht keinen Adapter


Ohne Adapter verrutscht mit das Rad dann öfters beim Zentrieren, das war doof. Mein Zentrierständer ist aber auch so ein billiges Teil.
Ich hab die aus dem zweiten Link, allerdings brauchte ich dann mit den X12-Adaptern an der Nabe + den Adaptern von X12 zurück auf Schnellspanner auch eine längere Schnellspanner-Achse. Der normale fürs Hinterrad war dafür dann etwas zu kurz.

// Edit
Die Adapter im ersten Link sind wohl eher direkt für die Nabe gedacht, also wenn du das Laufrad selbst umrüsten willst. Die werden wohl auch nur bei den entsprechenden Mavic-Laufrädern passen. Die im zweiten Link kannst du einfach in die Achse reinstecken (die fallen dann aber auch leicht raus und sind aus Plastik, also nichts für eine permanente Umrüstung).


----------



## a3styler (8. März 2017)

Hi... 
Ich suche einen Easton Havon 35mm Vorbau... bis max. 60mm länge. 
Kürzer wär aber besser... 
Es muss nichtmal ein Schnäppchen sein...


----------



## nobss (8. März 2017)

a3styler schrieb:


> Hi...
> Ich suche einen Easton Havon 35mm Vorbau... bis max. 60mm länge.
> Kürzer wär aber besser...
> Es muss nichtmal ein Schnäppchen sein...



Bitteschön 50mm Version  https://www.bergzeit.de/easton-havoc-35-1-1-8-039-039-vorbau-schwarz-50mm/

@der-gute
Jetzt sollte es passen  Die mm Angabe bei der 35 war Schuld


----------



## der-gute (8. März 2017)

nobss schrieb:


> Bitteschön 35mm Version Verfügbar  https://www.bike24.de/p119483.html



Äh...35 mm Lenkerklemmung, nicht 31.8 mm
You know


----------



## a3styler (9. März 2017)

sorry...  es sollte Easton Haven heissen... 

Den Haven Vorbau findet man einfach nicht mehr...  komisch...

Edit... : hab jetzt einen gefunden...  

In den Shops findet man nur welche ab 70mm. Keine Ahnung wieso...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bildbrecher (9. März 2017)

Die Federgabel kostete heute 299 Euro. 
Hat jemand sie woanders gesehen für ähnlichen Preis?

http://www.rczbikeshop.com/en_ue2/d...m-qr15mm-tapered-lockout-black-vkdtopm29.html


----------



## Jaerrit (9. März 2017)

Bildbrecher schrieb:


> Die Federgabel kostete heute 299 Euro.
> Hat jemand sie woanders gesehen für ähnlichen Preis?
> 
> http://www.rczbikeshop.com/en_ue2/d...m-qr15mm-tapered-lockout-black-vkdtopm29.html


Vergiss es, warte bis RCZ sie wieder hat, woanders bekommst sie nicht für den Preis... Hab ich heute aber auch nicht im Newsletter gesehen, ist ein paar Tage her.


----------



## Don Stefano (10. März 2017)

a3styler schrieb:


> In den Shops findet man nur welche ab 70mm. Keine Ahnung wieso...


Easton macht nur noch Rennrad. MTB-Teile sind am auslaufen. Diese sollen von der Schwestermarke Race Face bedient werden. 


mobil gesendet


----------



## der-gute (12. März 2017)

.


----------



## dragonjackson (12. März 2017)

Das ist kein Beratungsthread... wurde aber auch schon ein paar Posts vorher geschrieben.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## der-gute (12. März 2017)

.


----------



## demlak (12. März 2017)

@der-gute hier im Thread geht es um was anderes... hier geht es um bestimmte Produkte und dazu ein Schnäppchen...
dafür braucht es Produktnamen und Referenzpreis.. siehe Eingangsposting..

für Sachen darüber hinaus, gibt es dutzende Unterforen..


----------



## dragonjackson (12. März 2017)

der-gute schrieb:


> danke, du toller Kerl.
> 
> ich suche eine Schnäppchennabe...passt das nicht hier her?


Nicht lesen, aber Hauptsache die Klappe groß aufreißen... was ist ein Schnäppchen? Eine American Classic für 100,- oder eine Deore für 15,-? Steht alles im Eingangspost, toller Kerl


----------



## GrazerTourer (15. März 2017)

Würde eine Giant Contact Switch SL 150 30,9 suchen.


----------



## demlak (15. März 2017)

viel spass beim suchen... vielleicht kommst du vom konjunktiv weg und suchst dann auch mal, statt hier nur zu posten.. denn mit der forensuche findest du einiges.. und in den postings über dir auch... nichtmal ganze zwei seiten vorher gabs dazu schon was..

ansonsten auch mal den ersten beitrag im thread lesen.. das macht man IMMER zu erst..

*leicht genervt*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fone (15. März 2017)

@demlak 
Hör auf diesen Thread moderieren zu wollen.

*richtig genervt*


----------



## LTB (15. März 2017)

demlak schrieb:


> viel spass beim suchen... vielleicht kommst du vom konjunktiv weg und suchst dann auch mal, statt hier nur zu posten.. denn mit der forensuche findest du einiges.. und in den postings über dir auch... nichtmal ganze zwei seiten vorher gabs dazu schon was..
> 
> ansonsten auch mal den ersten beitrag im thread lesen.. das macht man IMMER zu erst..
> 
> *leicht genervt*


----------



## Berrrnd (15. März 2017)

.


----------



## MichiP (15. März 2017)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Würde eine Giant Contact Switch SL 150 30,9 suchen.



http://s-tec-essence.eshop.t-online...jectPath=/Shops/Shop38023/Products/GCSLswitch


----------



## GrazerTourer (15. März 2017)

demlak schrieb:


> viel spass beim suchen... vielleicht kommst du vom konjunktiv weg und suchst dann auch mal, statt hier nur zu posten.. denn mit der forensuche findest du einiges.. und in den postings über dir auch... nichtmal ganze zwei seiten vorher gabs dazu schon was..
> 
> ansonsten auch mal den ersten beitrag im thread lesen.. das macht man IMMER zu erst..
> 
> *leicht genervt*


hui, deine lächerliche Art erinnert mich an die Usenet Zeiten zurück!  kennt jemand de.rec.fahrrad und den "hlem" (=Helm) Spleen der Leute dort?   


Das Schnäppchen bzgl. Giant Contact aus dem Schnäppchejägerthread gibt es nicht mehr (den Beitrag habe ich nicht mehr gefunden).
Wieso um aller Hergottswillen sollte ich in diesem Suche Thread zurück blättern um zufällig genau dieses produkt zu finden?
*blopp*

So ganz nebenbei war das mein 5. Beitrag in einem Thread mit derzeit 3906 Beiträgen - somit bin ich an 1,2 Promille der fürch dich so furchtbar zu moderierenden Beiträge verantwortlich - mein aufrichtiges Beileid! Mein letzter Beitrag in diesem Thread war übrigens vom 10. Juni 2012. Das ist bald 5 Jahre her. Entschuldige, dass ich dir hier ständig auf die Nerven gehe und ständig auf der Suche bin nach Schnäppchen....

Den Sprachtaliban brauchst du hier nicht machen. Ich verwende den Konjunktiv in dem Thread wenn ich glaube dass er passen könnte und werde ungeniert nach Schnäppchen fragen, wenn es mir danach ist. Dafür ist der Thread gut. DAs gesuchte Produkt war ausreichend spezifiziert um mir Vorschläge zu machen. 2,5h später war das Schnäppchen da! Juhuuu! Du hättest einfach nur still sei brauchen, dann würde man in Zukunft auch Dinge schneller finden, weil hier nicht so viel Müll stünde. Also: geh biken oder lass dich verwöhnen, aber lass uns in Ruhe... (das muss ich so klein schreiben, weil ich's selbst komplett dämlich finde)


----------



## der-gute (15. März 2017)

Schön, das du es sagst, @GrazerTourer!

Dann muss ich es nicht tun.


----------



## fone (15. März 2017)

Zu viel Text, war doch schon alles gesagt. 


GrazerTourer schrieb:


> (das muss ich so klein schreiben, weil ich's selbst komplett dämlich finde)


Ich nehm immer eine graue Schrift für die dämlichen Sachen. 


Achso: Für Hobby-Moderatoren ist der moderierte Schnäppchen-Thread da. Da könnt ihr euch austoben. Viel Spaß! Den Schnäppchen-Thread habt ihr ja erfolgreich tot-moderiert/gemeldet.


----------



## freetourer (15. März 2017)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> hui, deine lächerliche Art erinnert mich an die Usenet Zeiten zurück!  kennt jemand de.rec.fahrrad und den "hlem" (=Helm) Spleen der Leute dort?
> 
> 
> Das Schnäppchen bzgl. Giant Contact aus dem Schnäppchejägerthread gibt es nicht mehr (den Beitrag habe ich nicht mehr gefunden).
> ...



Danke für den überaus zutreffenden Beitrag.


----------



## demlak (15. März 2017)

eieiei... 
wenn ich es nicht geschrieben hätte, hätte es irgendwer anders geschrieben..
aber ja.. ich bin ja schon ruhig.. nicht weil ihr recht habt.. sondern weil mir eure reaktionen mindestens genauso auf den senkel gehen, wie der ausgangspunkt..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GrazerTourer (15. März 2017)

demlak schrieb:


> eieiei...
> wenn ich es nicht geschrieben hätte, hätte es irgendwer anders geschrieben..
> aber ja.. ich bin ja schon ruhig.. nicht weil ihr recht habt.. sondern weil mir eure reaktionen mindestens genauso auf den senkel gehen, wie der ausgangspunkt..


Okay, du willst also das Spielchen "Zucht und Ordnung" spielen. Gut! Let's fetz! 
Merke: bei diesem Spielchen gelten die üblich peinlichen Regeln des sogenannten "weil's-so-is!" und "was-weißt-du-überhaupt?"! Also ganz nach deinem Geschmack.

Leider hast du aufgrund dieser Grundregeln schon verloren. Sorry, dass das so schnell ging. Rules are rules.

Du fragst dich vielleicht wieso...

Du bist erst Mitglied seit Juni 2016. Das ist großzügig gerechnet etwa ein Jahr. Die letzten 5 User, die dich gebeten haben dich zurück zu halten, haben insgesamt (gleich großzügig auf Jahre gerundet) 59 (heiliger!) Jahre mtb-news.de Erfahrung auf dem Buckel. Ätschbätsch.

So, jetzt aber zurück zum Thema.


----------



## der-gute (15. März 2017)

Hihi 

Was ein Dummkopf...

Edith: sorry, bin ich zu direkt?


----------



## dragonjackson (16. März 2017)

*popcornhol*


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## der-gute (16. März 2017)

Und da is der nächste, der sich hier profilieren musste.

Du verhältst dich nicht besser, als der oben angesprochene!

Spiel einfach nicht den Moderator...und such Dir Freunde, geh mit denen ins Kino zum Popcorn essen...


----------



## fone (16. März 2017)

demlak schrieb:


> eieiei...
> wenn ich es nicht geschrieben hätte, hätte es irgendwer anders geschrieben..
> aber ja.. ich bin ja schon ruhig.. nicht weil ihr recht habt.. sondern weil mir eure reaktionen mindestens genauso auf den senkel gehen, wie der ausgangspunkt..


----------



## freetourer (16. März 2017)

Lasst doch @demlak und @dragonjackson weiter mit ihren Förmchen im Sandkasten spielen ..... 

Zurück zum Thema:

Bei uns in der Stadt gibt es einen neuen Pumptrack - da werde ich mal versuchen meine Technik auf dem Rad weiter zu schulen.

Rahmen und Antrieb habe ich schon.

Jetzt bräuchte ich noch ein Schnäppchen für eine 26er Federgabel und ein Schnäppchen für 2 26er Felgen (Laufräder speiche ich eher selber ein).

Hat jemand da gerade was im Hinterkopf?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dragonjackson (16. März 2017)

ja, ja... frei von der seele reden ist halt cooler als etwas übersichtlich für alle zu halten. da kommt halt das ego, vor der gemeinschaft.
passt wunderbar in den heutigen zeitgeist. 
was solls, ich tue mir schwer mit "ich suche was günstiges"... der eine sieht günstig anders, als der andere.
bin übrigens der letzte der nicht seinen senf zu erfahrungen gerne gibt, aber halt dann da, wo viele nach "senf" suchen. wie auch immer... überlasse ich halt das forum immer mehr den lauten, denen die jeden tag vor lauter arbeit den ganzen tag im forum sind und sich über die farbe von grün unterhalten. ich nutze derweil die zeit zum biken...


----------



## der-gute (16. März 2017)

dragonjackson schrieb:


> ich nutze derweil die zeit zum biken...


Das machste!

Nur mal so als kleiner Hinweis.
Dieser Faden heißt "Suche ein Schnäppchen".

Wieso hat es dich dann zu interessieren, wie manche ihre Frage stellen.
Denn wenn die Frage dumm gestellt ist, bekommt der Fragende einfach keine Antwort.
Du persönlich hast doch keinerlei Benefit durch die Art der Frage. Ich wundere mich, das du hier kommentieren musst. Es geht hier um spezielle Wünsche von einzelnen, nicht um die Mitteilung von Angeboten oder Schnäppchen.

Die normale Reaktion auf die Frage eines Users, zu der man nichts beitragen kann, wäre doch einfach NICHTS ZU ANTWORTEN!

Was willst du eigentlich? Das man die für dich passende Frage stellt? Tut mir leid, du bist hier aber einfach nicht angesprochen...!

Falls wir für deine Hilfsbereitschaft eine unpassende Frage stellen, dann HELFE DOCH EINFACH NICHT.

Eine ungerichtete Frage braucht nicht zwingend eine Antwort, um existieren zu dürfen.

Ich frage mich gerade echt, was der Hintergrund eurer Kommentare ist. 
Wollt ihr, das wir uns eure Hilfsbereitschaft verdienen? 
So läuft das aber nicht.
Wenn man nicht antworten kann oder will, kann man den Anderen nicht dazu zwingen, sich um eine Hilfe zu bemühen, die man nicht will.
Irgendwas is da doch verkehrt, oder nicht?


----------



## oeger (16. März 2017)

freetourer schrieb:


> Lasst doch @demlak und @dragonjackson weiter mit ihren Förmchen im Sandkasten spielen .....


So ganz Unrecht haben sie damit nicht, allerdings eher im Sinne des Fragestellenden. Wenn dort ein Referenzpreis angegeben ist, dann kenne ich vielleicht einen günstigeres Angebot und poste dieses. Auch wenn es in meinen Augen nicht zwingend ein Schnäppchen ist. Ist kein Preis angegeben, weiß ich möglicherweise gar nicht, dass der mir bekannte Preis für den Fragenden günstiger wäre und antworte erst gar nicht. Ist aber wie @der-gute schon schreibt dann eher ein Problem des Fragestellenden.



freetourer schrieb:


> Zurück zum Thema:
> 
> Bei uns in der Stadt gibt es einen neuen Pumptrack - da werde ich mal versuchen meine Technik auf dem Rad weiter zu schulen.
> 
> ...


Felgen könnte hier was dabei sein: http://www.rczbikeshop.de/de/mtb1/laufrader-und-reifen/felgenbaender.html
Z.B. DT M480 für 12 Euro. Oder mal bei cnc-bike schauen.


----------



## dragonjackson (16. März 2017)

der-gute schrieb:


> Was willst du eigentlich?





kollins schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> da immer mehr Leute den SchnÃ¤ppchen JÃ¤ger Thread
> 
> ...



Aber hey, jeder wie er will...
Passt scho...


----------



## der-gute (16. März 2017)

Und was genau geht es Dich an, wenn die Fragen falsch gestellt sind?

Sag mal, was genau ist deine Triebfeder?
Und wer hat dich zu deinen Anmerkungen ermächtigt?

Klar darf hier jeder alles sagen,
aber sind deine Aussagen nicht ebenso unnötig und nicht zielführend, wie die der von Dir angeprangerten?

Wie oben schon geschrieben, verstehe ich den Sinn in DEINEN Aussagen nicht.



dragonjackson schrieb:


> Aber hey, jeder wie er will...
> Passt scho...


Eben nicht. Denn sonst hättest du dich von Anfang an zurück gehalten.


----------



## boblike (16. März 2017)

Irgendwann is auch gut jetzt!


----------



## osbow (27. März 2017)

Ich suche ein LRS in 26", VR 100 x 9 mm, HR 135 x 10 mm mit Freilauf für Shimano-Kasetten. Soll an ein 4X-Rad dran.


----------



## rebirth (27. März 2017)

osbow schrieb:


> Ich suche ein LRS in 26", VR 100 x 9 mm, HR 135 x 10 mm mit Freilauf für Shimano-Kasetten. Soll an ein 4X-Rad dran.


Kann der auch gebraucht sein? Hätte da genau das richtige


----------



## osbow (27. März 2017)

rebirth schrieb:


> Kann der auch gebraucht sein? Hätte da genau das richtige


Klar, gebraucht geht auch!


----------



## rebirth (27. März 2017)

pn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reifen8 (29. März 2017)

Hat jemand ein besseren Preis als 99,48für die DMR Vault in sandblast black mit blauen pins, als sie bei hibike gelistet sind?


----------



## TOM4 (31. März 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

ich suche einen 29" race fully carbon rahmen in Größe M. Marke ist mir eigentlich egal. Der Rahmen muss mir gefallen bzw. halt von der geo passen.
ich finde irgendwie nix gutes, oder wenn, dann zu für mich nicht interessanten preisen. hat wer eine idee? kann entweder neu via händler/ privat oder neuwertig via privat sein.

danke tom


----------



## der-gute (31. März 2017)

Schau mal hier:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/29er...r-mit-preisangabe.744006/page-3#post-14447795


----------



## TOM4 (31. März 2017)

der-gute schrieb:


> Schau mal hier:
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/29er...r-mit-preisangabe.744006/page-3#post-14447795


 

Danke für die Info


----------



## boblike (31. März 2017)

TOM4 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich suche einen 29" race fully carbon rahmen in Größe M. Marke ist mir eigentlich egal. Der Rahmen muss mir gefallen bzw. halt von der geo passen.
> ich finde irgendwie nix gutes, oder wenn, dann zu für mich nicht interessanten preisen. hat wer eine idee? kann entweder neu via händler/ privat oder neuwertig via privat sein.
> ...


Schliersee bikeparts oder bike discount haben immer recht gute CUBE Angebote. Da habe ich für meinen Stereo Carbon Rahmen mit Dämpfer damals unter 1000 bezahlt. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-N910F mit Tapatalk


----------



## TOM4 (1. April 2017)

boblike schrieb:


> Schliersee bikeparts oder bike discount haben immer recht gute CUBE Angebote. Da habe ich für meinen Stereo Carbon Rahmen mit Dämpfer damals unter 1000 bezahlt.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-N910F mit Tapatalk


 
Danke für den Tipp. Leider nix dabei...


----------



## dragonjackson (1. April 2017)

TOM4 schrieb:


> Danke für den Tipp. Leider nix dabei...



Anrufen... der hat nur einen Teil online oder besorgt dir den passenden Rahmen. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfplayer (1. April 2017)

suche guenstig Shimano XT IceTech Bremsscheiben in 180 und 203 sowie 2 Mavic MTB Laufradtaschen 26" 
bei Hibike komme ich auf ca. 120 Euro fuer alles


----------



## Puls220 (3. April 2017)

Suche

Spank Oozy Trail 295 Bead Bite in 26" mit QR20 Adapter vorne (ist normalerweise dabei, bei Neurad-Ausbau nicht zwingend)

Farbe rot, weiß oder schwarz wären gut, silber ok.

Regulär: 599€
Bestpreis bei Rose: 434€
https://www.rosebikes.de/artikel/sp...l6dq0dTJliVC6ssta3_-qEc7IwcH2Rs-TgaAjLV8P8HAQ

Hat den jemand noch günstiger gesehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Stefano (3. April 2017)

Wolfplayer schrieb:


> suche guenstig Shimano XT IceTech Bremsscheiben in 180 und 203 sowie 2 Mavic MTB Laufradtaschen 26"
> bei Hibike komme ich auf ca. 120 Euro fuer alles


Die Bremsscheiben gibt es bei CRC am günstigsten. 180 ist aber gerade out of stock. 

mobil gesendet


----------



## schmitr3 (4. April 2017)

Suche eine Komplettgruppe Shimano XT 1fach (ohne Bremsen). Zufällig jemand über was günstiges gestolpert?


----------



## Carpe_Noctem (4. April 2017)

schmitr3 schrieb:


> Suche eine Komplettgruppe Shimano XT 11fach (ohne Bremsen). Zufällig jemand über was günstiges gestolpert?


http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/suche-ein-schnaeppchen-thread.503671/


----------



## schmitr3 (5. April 2017)

Carpe_Noctem schrieb:


> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/suche-ein-schnaeppchen-thread.503671/


Ja, und?


----------



## dragonjackson (5. April 2017)

https://www.bike-components.de/de/Shimano/XT-1x11-fach-Upgrade-Kit-p49644/

btw: rtfm


----------



## madmike85 (5. April 2017)

@schmitr3 Durchlesen und deinen Post überprüfen ￼


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frittenullnull (5. April 2017)

ich versuche es  mal besser zu machen…


Ich Suche:

Produkt: RockShox Lyrik RCT3 Solo Air 27,5"  NICHT Boost

Shoplink: https://www.bike-components.de/de/R...-black-180-mm-1-5-tapered-PM-QR15-o217007480/

Preis: 669,00 €

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?


----------



## dragonjackson (5. April 2017)

ROCKSHOX 2016 Fourche LYRIK RCT3 27.5" Solo air 170mm QR15mm Conique Matte Noir (4465) = 549.99e au lieu de 1066.11e


Pour bénéficier de ces prix, veuillez mettre le code: RCZLYR correspondant dans la case destinée et cliquer sur "utiliser un bon de réduction", avant de valider votre commande.

Offres valables jusqu'au mardi 04 avril 2017 à minuit (Heure Luxembourg)

http://www.rczbikeshop.fr/fr/rocksh...ir-170mm-qr15mm-tapered-matte-black-4465.html


----------



## fone (5. April 2017)

fone schrieb:


> Hört auf diesen Thread moderieren zu wollen.
> 
> *richtig genervt*


----------



## sp00n82 (5. April 2017)

dragonjackson schrieb:


> ROCKSHOX 2016 Fourche LYRIK RCT3 27.5" Solo air 170mm QR15mm Conique Matte Noir (4465) = 549.99e au lieu de 1066.11e
> 
> 
> Pour bénéficier de ces prix, veuillez mettre le code: RCZLYR correspondant dans la case destinée et cliquer sur "utiliser un bon de réduction", avant de valider votre commande.
> ...


Du zitierst es ja selbst, sogar mit Unterstreichung. Der Preis war nur bis zum 4. April gültig.


----------



## HansDampf89 (7. April 2017)

Suche zur zeit eine Sunrace MX8 11-46 11Fach Kassette. 
günstigster Preis den ich gefunden hab 
63,94€ bei Action Sports 
https://www.actionsports.de/sunrace...v1kMVXSlUQPdFkSl2WM0AmFt0CPS6Yg-WpBoC_drw_wcB
gibt's die zur Zeit irgendwo günstiger?


----------



## bs99 (7. April 2017)

HansDampf89 schrieb:


> Suche zur zeit eine Sunrace MX8 11-46 11Fach Kassette.
> günstigster Preis den ich gefunden hab
> 63,94€ bei Action Sports
> https://www.actionsports.de/sunrace...v1kMVXSlUQPdFkSl2WM0AmFt0CPS6Yg-WpBoC_drw_wcB
> gibt's die zur Zeit irgendwo günstiger?


Weil ich selber gesucht hab: actionsports und bike-Discount sind bei Sunrace am günstigsten, ev. ist bei den Versandkosten noch ein Unterschied.


----------



## HansDampf89 (7. April 2017)

danke


----------



## Berrrnd (7. April 2017)

.


----------



## HansDampf89 (7. April 2017)

Danke für den Hinweis. Hatte nur nach der schwarzen gesucht. Hab jetzt aber doch die silberne bestellt für 54,94


----------



## herbstl78 (8. April 2017)

suche die HT Pedale in Raw, gibt´s die noch irgendwo?
*HT Air Evo ME 03 Magnesium*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fone (10. April 2017)

ach, raw... ne


----------



## herbstl78 (10. April 2017)

ich glaube es werden eher die 
*Stealth Black Limited Edition*


----------



## Thebike69 (11. April 2017)

Suche einen Fully Rahmen in XS. 
Möchte das Specialized Enduro Comp 650b Gr.S von 2015 Plug in Play umbauen. Da das Specialized leider etwas zu groß für meine 158cm große Frau ist. 
Jemand ne Idee oder Tipp


----------



## demlak (11. April 2017)

japp.. schau mal ins erste Posting dieses threads


----------



## Asrael (11. April 2017)

Gibt es gerade irgendwo eine Yari oder Lyrik Schnäppchen? 
160 oder 170mm FW und kein Boost
Das günstigste Angebot das ich für eine Yari finden konnte lag bei 400€. Den RCZ Lyrik - Deal hab ich leider verpasst. 

Gesendet von meinem FRD-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## fone (12. April 2017)

Thebike69 schrieb:


> Suche einen Fully Rahmen in XS.
> Möchte das Specialized Enduro Comp 650b Gr.S von 2015 Plug in Play umbauen. Da das Specialized leider etwas zu groß für meine 158cm große Frau ist.
> Jemand ne Idee oder Tipp



kannst du nochmal erklären was du suchst? Specialized Plug and Play sagt mir nichts.


----------



## der-gute (12. April 2017)

er will einfach alles vom alten an den neuen Rahmen übernehmen.

Plug and play ist da wohl der falsche Ausdruck...aber man kanns irgendwie erahnen.


----------



## Thebike69 (12. April 2017)

fone schrieb:


> kannst du nochmal erklären was du suchst? Specialized Plug and Play sagt mir nichts.



Möchte die Teile vom Specialized Gr.S Rahmen in einen kleineren XS mit übernehmen. Wenn das machbar ist ohne große mehr kosten


----------



## fone (12. April 2017)

Ahso. Naja. Rahmenschnäppchen sind sehr viel seltener als Komplettbikeschnäppchen. Dann soll noch alles vom alten Rad passen...
Gebraucht aus dem Bikemarkt 
oder altes Rad am Stück verkaufen und ein neues Bike am Stück kaufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## veraono (12. April 2017)

Thebike69 schrieb:


> Suche einen Fully Rahmen in XS.
> Möchte das Specialized Enduro Comp 650b Gr.S von 2015 Plug in Play umbauen. Da das Specialized leider etwas zu groß für meine 158cm große Frau ist.
> Jemand ne Idee oder Tipp


Bei Bike Discount gibt's immer wieder mal Cube Schnäppchen. Vielleicht ist da ja was dabei?


----------



## Jierdan (23. April 2017)

Thebike69 schrieb:


> Suche einen Fully Rahmen in XS.
> Möchte das Specialized Enduro Comp 650b Gr.S von 2015 Plug in Play umbauen. Da das Specialized leider etwas zu groß für meine 158cm große Frau ist.
> Jemand ne Idee oder Tipp



Mit 158cm (und sogar bei verhältnismäßig kurzen Beinen) funktioniert das Nukeproof Mega 26" sehr gut. Meine bessere Hälfte ist jedenfalls sehr angetan (und damit schnell unterwegs). Müsstest halt den Gebrauchtmarkt scannen, gibts aber immer wieder für kleines Geld (<500, je nach Dämpfer) in gutem Zustand.


----------



## CrossX (23. April 2017)

Hallo,  ich suche den Mavic Alpine XL Schuh in Größe 43,5 oder 44.
Günstigstes Angebot habe ich bei Boc24 für 86,95 gefunden


----------



## Deleted 283425 (24. April 2017)

Ich suche SLX M675 Bremsgriffe (o.ä.) für weniger als 28€ (und für links und rechts)


----------



## tackleberry (25. April 2017)

Hat jemand eine günstige Quelle für Deore oder Deore XT 3x10 Komplettgruppe (am liebsten silber). Eigentlich brauch ich nur Deore + XT Shifter und Schaltwerk aber wenn es die Deore XT irgendwo besonders günstig gibt würde ich es auch komplett nehmen.

Die besten von mir gefundenen Preise

Deore schwarz
205 Euro bei bike components

Deore XT schwarz
379 Euro bei bike components

Deore XT silber
377,50 bei r2 bike


----------



## Teuflor (2. Mai 2017)

Da die Nomads ja grad im Ausverkauf sind, da wird wohl ein Nachfolger kommen... suche ich ein aktuelles CC in Größe M für unter 2000€ NEU (aktuell für 2300) oder gebraucht für unter 1500€
Das wäre mal nen Preis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fone (2. Mai 2017)

Der Bachmeier verkauft einen Rahmen im Bikemarkt für 2000.

Ach, du meinst neu.


----------



## sammy12300 (2. Mai 2017)

Hey,
ich bin derzeit auf der Suche nach einem 24 Zoll Reifen für vorne für die Kids. Am liebsten Maxxis High Roller oder DHF. Halt was mit Grip...
Das Problem: Scheinbar fast nirgendwo lieferbar, wo man gutes Gewissens bestellen kann oder für 65 Euro bei BC...

Hat irgendwer noch andere Bezugsmöglichkeiten?


----------



## Büscherammler (2. Mai 2017)

Suche günstige Scheibenbremse ala Magura MT4 oder Avid DB3 für 24 Zoll Kinderrad.
Jemand Grade was aufm Schirm?


----------



## rzOne20 (5. Mai 2017)

Ich suche eine Yari 29" mit 160 mm und kein Boost. Irgendjemand eine Idee wo es diese aktuell als Schnäppchen gibt?

@Asrael: wo war den die um 400 Euro?



Asrael schrieb:


> Gibt es gerade irgendwo eine Yari oder Lyrik Schnäppchen?
> 160 oder 170mm FW und kein Boost
> Das günstigste Angebot das ich für eine Yari finden konnte lag bei 400€. Den RCZ Lyrik - Deal hab ich leider verpasst.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem FRD-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## evernorth (5. Mai 2017)

rzOne20 schrieb:


> Ich suche eine Yari 29" mit 160 mm und kein Boost. Irgendjemand eine Idee wo es diese aktuell als Schnäppchen gibt?
> 
> @Asrael: wo war den die um 400 Euro?



Eventuell bei bei Mountainbikes.net die haben grade RockShox Sale


----------



## jammerlappen (5. Mai 2017)

rzOne20 schrieb:


> Ich suche eine Yari 29" mit 160 mm und kein Boost. Irgendjemand eine Idee wo es diese aktuell als Schnäppchen gibt?
> 
> @Asrael: wo war den die um 400 Euro?


@3077 will seine mit AWK abgeben. Habe aber keine Ahnung ob mit boost oder ohne...


----------



## Asrael (5. Mai 2017)

rzOne20 schrieb:


> Ich suche eine Yari 29" mit 160 mm und kein Boost. Irgendjemand eine Idee wo es diese aktuell als Schnäppchen gibt?
> 
> @Asrael: wo war den die um 400 Euro?


Interessanten Artikel bei eBay ansehen http://www.ebay.de/itm/201915705613

Aber halt 650b 

Mal bei ebay kleinanzeigen, im bikemarkt oder bei alutechech geschaut? 

Die yari ist halt ne gängige ebike gabel, allerdings meist mit boost


----------



## Jierdan (6. Mai 2017)

Suche den Kore OCD 35mm Rise in Bead Blast Black, 800mm breit für <54€.


----------



## Newmi (8. Mai 2017)

Hat jemand nen Tip für den SQlab 611 Ergowave (in 140mm Breite) für unter 123€?


----------



## grobi59 (8. Mai 2017)

Suche Ion K-Pact Amp Knieschoner für unter 100€. 
Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tackleberry (8. Mai 2017)

tackleberry schrieb:


> Hat jemand eine günstige Quelle für Deore oder Deore XT 3x10 Komplettgruppe (am liebsten silber). Eigentlich brauch ich nur Deore + XT Shifter und Schaltwerk aber wenn es die Deore XT irgendwo besonders günstig gibt würde ich es auch komplett nehmen.
> 
> Die besten von mir gefundenen Preise
> 
> ...



/push 

Suche immernoch


----------



## Berrrnd (9. Mai 2017)

.


----------



## Tabletop84 (14. Mai 2017)

Gibt es die Nukeproof-Pedale oder welche die ein ähnliches P/L-Verhältnis haben irgendwo günstiger als bei crc?

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/...vo-electron-evo-plattformpedale/rp-prod122950


----------



## Asrael (14. Mai 2017)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Gibt es die Nukeproof-Pedale oder welche die ein ähnliches P/L-Verhältnis haben irgendwo günstiger als bei crc?
> 
> http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/...vo-electron-evo-plattformpedale/rp-prod122950


http://www.superstarcomponents.com/en/el-plastique-pedals.htm


----------



## demlak (14. Mai 2017)

das sind doch ganz andere pedalen?!?!?


----------



## Tabletop84 (14. Mai 2017)

soweit ich das sehe sind das die alten Electron


----------



## Asrael (15. Mai 2017)

demlak schrieb:


> das sind doch ganz andere pedalen?!?!?


Frage nicht verstehen, Plural von Pedal nicht wissen, zu viele Satzzeichen benutzen, aber mir blöd kommen? Hut ab!


----------



## demlak (15. Mai 2017)

Asrael schrieb:


> Frage nicht verstehen, Plural von Pedal nicht wissen, zu viele Satzzeichen benutzen, aber mir blöd kommen? Hut ab!


Natürlich darfst du dich wie ein kleines Kind angepisst fühlen. Aber warum du dich von meinem Satz angegriffen fühlst, ist mir schleierhaft. Setz den Hut lieber wieder auf. War ein Aluhut, woll?


----------



## veraono (15. Mai 2017)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Gibt es die Nukeproof-Pedale *oder welche die ein ähnliches P/L-Verhältnis haben* irgendwo günstiger als bei crc?





demlak schrieb:


> das sind doch ganz andere pedalen?!?!?



Passt doch alles


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tabletop84 (15. Mai 2017)

regt euch nicht auf1 

Weiß jemand günstiges Angebot zu Rock Razor 2,35 PaceStar und vorne was Minion ähnliches aber in griffigerer Mischung?


----------



## wesone (17. Mai 2017)

Suche ein günstiges 11fach Schaltwerk.

hat jemand einen guten Tipp für Mich?


----------



## delphi1507 (17. Mai 2017)

Shimano oder sram?


----------



## wesone (17. Mai 2017)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Shimano oder sram?



Egal, sollte beides mit einem Shimano zehnfach Shifter funktionieren.


----------



## matsch (17. Mai 2017)

Nein das sollte eigentlich nicht so gehen...


----------



## toastet (17. Mai 2017)

10 und 11, nö


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (17. Mai 2017)

Das XT 11fach Schaltwerk soll gut mit nem Shimano 10fach Hebel funktionieren.

Damit is dann 11-42 10fach reibungslos möglich...

Also: XT M8000 oder SLX M7000 11 fach Schaltwerk!


----------



## veraono (17. Mai 2017)

wesone schrieb:


> Egal, sollte beides mit einem Shimano zehnfach Shifter funktionieren.


Richtig



toastet schrieb:


> 10 und 11, nö



Aber klar doch zumindest für Shimano Trigger.
10F Shimano Trigger funktioniert perfektestens mit Shimano 11F Schaltwerk.
Nachdem ich Berichte aus erster Hand kenne, dass auch Shimano 11F Trigger mit Sram 11F Schaltwerken funktionieren,  sollte das demnach  auch für 10F Shimano Trigger (Achtung, nicht jedoch für 10F Sram Trigger!) gelten.


----------



## wesone (17. Mai 2017)

Danke für euer Interesse, aber eigentlich wollte ich doch nur einen guten Tipp, wo man aktuell ein 11fach Schaltwerk günstig bekommt.

ps. ist übrigens für eine 10fach 11-42 Sunrace.


----------



## freetourer (18. Mai 2017)

Bremsenset gesucht.

Hat jemand eine Idee für einen Onlineshop, der noch die Shimano SLX Bremse aus der 675 Serie verkauft?

Anscheinend haben nur vereinzelt Shops noch die vordere Bremse.

Ich muss für 2 Freunde jeweils neue Bikes aufbauen und suche also entsprechend 2 Sets für jeweils um 100.- Euro (das war ja zuletzt so der gängige Onlineredaktion)


----------



## Berrrnd (18. Mai 2017)

.


----------



## boblike (18. Mai 2017)

Sogar XT unter 100 im letzten Newsletter


----------



## freetourer (18. Mai 2017)

k_star schrieb:


> rcz


Nope



boblike schrieb:


> Sogar XT unter 100 im letzten Newsletter



Danke für den Tipp. - Leider nur die Treckingrad - Version.


----------



## boblike (18. Mai 2017)

Danke für den Hinweis, wollte selber fast zugreifen . Woran erkennt man das?


----------



## Berrrnd (18. Mai 2017)

.


----------



## michel77 (18. Mai 2017)

An dem T in der Modellbezeichnung sowie dem deutlich längeren Hebel und der anders positionierten Griffweitenverstellung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## suoixon (22. Mai 2017)

Hat jemand einen Tipp für x01 eagle upgrade Kit mit Trigger für weniger als 617€? Danke


----------



## Bensemer (22. Mai 2017)

Gibt es das All in (Tretlager) Multitool günstiger als 65+Versand? 

Gibt es zur Zeit einen Rabatt Code bei Bike-Components?


----------



## mtbler999 (24. Mai 2017)

Hallo,

gibt es das "SRAM XX1 Eagle 1x12-fach Trigger Upgrade-Kit"
günstiger als 747,50 Euro bei R2-Bike?

https://r2-bike.com/SRAM-XX1-Eagle-Upgrade-Kit-1x12-black

Danke


----------



## decay (24. Mai 2017)

Gabs da schonmal für 579 (schwarz/schwarz/shifter), im Februar. Musste ich dann zuschlagen.


----------



## DerHackbart (24. Mai 2017)

Suche eine Starrgabel neu oder gebraucht, kein Stahl, am Liebsten mit Aluschaft für ein 29er. Schaftlänge min. 22cm.

Preis bis 150 Euro mit Versand


Meldungen gern per PN


----------



## fone (24. Mai 2017)

Vielleicht ist jemand über ein besonderes Schnäppchen bei Isomatten gestolpert?
Interessiere mich unter anderem für eine

Exped Downmat UL 7/Winter LW 
unter 190€

Danke.


----------



## wartool (26. Mai 2017)

hat jemand ein Schnäppchen.. Vorderrad 27,5 mit mind. 25mm breiter und stabiler Felge parat? 15mm Steckachse? 
Dankeee

Gesendet von meinem PLK-L01 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Goddi8 (27. Mai 2017)

Suche DB Coil inline in 200x57. Aktuell am günstigsten bei TF Tuned für Ca. 460 Euro


----------



## Thebike69 (27. Mai 2017)

Suche
GARMIN VIVOACTIVE HR
unter 179€


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## demlak (27. Mai 2017)

mal davon abgesehen, dass es schon schwer ist überhaupt beide Blätter zusammen bei einem Händler zu finden.. suche ich:
Shimano M677 Kettenblätter Set 24-38 
(nicht 22-36)

hab sie hier für 28,40 Euro inkl. Versand gefunden: http://cgi.ebay.de/321674798270


----------



## demlak (28. Mai 2017)

ach.. und Magura MT EBT Schraube such ich auch noch.. günstigstes Angebot war bisher 2 Stück für insg. 9,95 Euro inkl. Versand:
http://cgi.ebay.de/152024646916

Aber das ist nicht so eilig,.. evtl. bestell ich die dann mit, wenn ich was anderes Bestelle.. wenn man die Versandkosten dann "teilt" kann man die auch (ohne Versandkosten) für 5,95 Euro finden..

Wenn jemand inkl. Versandkosten 2 Stück für unter 9,95 Euro findet, gerne zu mir

edit:
hab eben den Hinweis auf den Bikemarkt bekommen.. dort gibt es 2 für 8,70 Euro inkl. Versand.. danke @Brewmaster 
Falls jemand noch günstiger findet, gerne zu mir =)
(finde das das bisschen Plastik ganz schön teuer ist)


----------



## SamSemilia2012 (30. Mai 2017)

Hätte jmd eine Idee für eine günstige 3Liter Trinkblase (bestenfalls eine mit möglichst wenig Chemiegeschmack;-))?


----------



## frittenullnull (30. Mai 2017)

SamSemilia2012 schrieb:


> Hätte jmd eine Idee für eine günstige 3Liter Trinkblase (bestenfalls eine mit möglichst wenig Chemiegeschmack;-))?



https://www.decathlon.de/trinkblase-forclaz-3-liter-id_8331116.html?searchedText=trinkblase


----------



## demlak (30. Mai 2017)

frittenullnull schrieb:


> https://www.decathlon.de/trinkblase-forclaz-3-liter-id_8331116.html?searchedText=trinkblase



meine mitbewohnerin hat sich genau diese gekauft.. nach dem ersten einsatz bisher keine beschwerden.. 
aber muss man wohl mit vorsicht genie0en, wenn man sich die kommentare so anschaut..


ich kenne mich mit den preisen nicht aus.. und weiß nicht wo da günstig anfängt.. daher: ich selber hab die antidote von camelback.. kann ich sehr empfehlen..


----------



## frittenullnull (30. Mai 2017)

demlak schrieb:


> meine mitbewohnerin hat sich genau diese gekauft.. nach dem ersten einsatz bisher keine beschwerden..
> aber muss man wohl mit vorsicht genie0en, wenn man sich die kommentare so anschaut..
> 
> 
> ich kenne mich mit den preisen nicht aus.. und weiß nicht wo da günstig anfängt.. daher: ich selber hab die antidote von camelback.. kann ich sehr empfehlen..



Fahre mit der 2 Liter Variante seit zwei Jahre Problemfrei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grobi59 (30. Mai 2017)

Suche ein X01 Eagle Upgrade Kit für unter 595€. Jemand einen heißen link?


----------



## SamSemilia2012 (31. Mai 2017)

frittenullnull schrieb:


> https://www.decathlon.de/trinkblase-forclaz-3-liter-id_8331116.html?searchedText=trinkblase


DANKE!!


----------



## fone (31. Mai 2017)

Ich finde 10-15 Euro mehr auszugeben lohnt sich spätestens beim Auswaschen und Trocknen. Abnehmbarer Schlauch ist für mich Gold wert. Auch zum Befüllen.


----------



## DerHackbart (31. Mai 2017)

fone schrieb:


> Ich finde 10-15 Euro mehr auszugeben lohnt sich spätestens beim Auswaschen und Trocknen. Abnehmbarer Schlauch ist für mich Gold wert. Auch zum Befüllen.


Dito.

Ohne den Schlauch abnehmen und das Mundstück demontieren zu können ist eine Reinigung ja kaum möglich!
Und sobald mal was anderes als Wasser in der Blase war ist eine anständige Reinigung unumgänglich. Selbst wenn es wie bei mir nur Tee ist.


----------



## decay (31. Mai 2017)

Beim Decathlon gleich das Reinigungs- und Bürstenset dazu bestellen, sehr praktisch (https://www.decathlon.de/reinigungsset-fur-trinkblasen-id_5935596.html)


----------



## Tyler1977 (31. Mai 2017)

Gibt es momentan irgendwo eine 26 Zoll Rock Shox Reba oder Fox 32 mit 100mm Federweg, 1/1/8 Zoll Schaft, bevorzugt weiß (sonst schwarz) im Angebot?


----------



## impressive (1. Juni 2017)

Suche eine Lyrik 27.5 Solo Air mit 170 oder 180mm non Boost und 15mm Steckachse, findet sie jemand günstiger als 670€?


----------



## maxito (2. Juni 2017)

Zur Decathlon Trinkblase, an den Schlauch passen auch die Mundstücke von Source, wenn man eines übrig hat oder extra kauft, hat man eine viel bessere Lösung als das mitgelieferte Gummiteil!

Gesendet von meinem Aquaris X5 Plus mit Tapatalk


----------



## fone (2. Juni 2017)

maxito schrieb:


> Zur Decathlon Trinkblase, an den Schlauch passen auch die Mundstücke von Source, wenn man eines übrig hat oder extra kauft, hat man eine viel bessere Lösung als das mitgelieferte Gummiteil!
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Aquaris X5 Plus mit Tapatalk


Ich will nicht nerven, aber die Source sind die Mundstücke, die auch am Deuter verwendet werden, oder?
Find ich gut, empfinde den Durchfluss nämlich größer als bei meiner Evoc/Hydrapak-Blase.

Sind die Maße eigentlich unterschiedlich bei den Hydrapak-Trinkblasen außer bei der Größe?
Die Hydrapak für Shimano gibts ab 25€, mit Evoc-Schriftzug 35€. Eigentlich gleicher Sack.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (2. Juni 2017)

Auch an die Hydrapak kann man die großen Camelback Mundstücke ranmachen. Das ist meine Kombi seit langem. Die Hydrapak-Blase hält schon wenig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CrossX (2. Juni 2017)

Als kleiner Tipp für Putzfaule:

https://www.globetrotter.de/shop/or...2QwiKGEN7nrlrNLmcZFzKmmCr4C8to5TLMaAsyA8P8HAQ

Damit kann man normale PET Flaschen benutzen, und der Schlauch lässt sich super reinigen. Finde ich deutlich angenehmer als Trinkblasen


----------



## hasman (2. Juni 2017)

es ist original Source Convertube hier aber für echt gute Preis danke


----------



## demlak (2. Juni 2017)

flasche = starrer körper = unterdruck/wiederstand beim trinken

(auch bei weicherer flasche und trotz ventil)

und ist auch nicht so flexibel im rucksack unterzubringen

muss jeder für sich entscheiden ob er das möchte bzw. angenehm(er) findet

aber der fragensteller hat schon vor zwei tagen danke gesagt und vermutlich längst eine entscheidung getroffen.. so what?


----------



## Danimal (2. Juni 2017)

Tyler1977 schrieb:


> Gibt es momentan irgendwo eine 26 Zoll Rock Shox Reba oder Fox 32 mit 100mm Federweg, 1/1/8 Zoll Schaft, bevorzugt weiß (sonst schwarz) im Angebot?


Die sehe ich leider nicht, aber eine Marvel gibt es bei RCZ mit Code *RCZSHISA* im Angebot für 99€: http://www.rczbikeshop.fr/fr/manitou-fork-marvel-ltd-26-disc-100mm-qr15mm-tapered-black-2445pp.html


----------



## Tyler1977 (2. Juni 2017)

Danimal schrieb:


> Die sehe ich leider nicht, aber eine Marvel gibt es bei RCZ mit Code *RCZSHISA* im Angebot für 99€: http://www.rczbikeshop.fr/fr/manitou-fork-marvel-ltd-26-disc-100mm-qr15mm-tapered-black-2445pp.html



Danke. Ist leider Tapered.
Suche was für mein altes Yeti, das hat halt noch 1/1/8.


----------



## Danimal (2. Juni 2017)

... was man ja leicht mit einer anderen unteren Lagerschale kompensieren könnte.


----------



## CrossX (2. Juni 2017)

Danimal schrieb:


> ... was man ja leicht mit einer anderen unteren Lagerschale kompensieren könnte.


Nicht, wenn der Rahmen durchgehend 1 1/8 hat


----------



## Tyler1977 (2. Juni 2017)

CrossX schrieb:


> Nicht, wenn der Rahmen durchgehend 1 1/8 hat



Genau.


----------



## Danimal (2. Juni 2017)

Also hat das Yeti außenliegende Lagerschalen und kein ZeroStack? Dann geht es tatsächlich nicht. Ansonsten lassen sich 1 1/8 Steuerrohre mit ZeroStack Steuersätzen und tapered Gabeln schon verheiraten, indem man z.B. sowas verwendet: http://singletrackworld.com/2010/03/cane-creeks-simple-tapered-headset/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sp00n82 (2. Juni 2017)

Dazu darf das Steuerrohr aber auch nicht zu dünn sein. Der External Cup von Cane Creek funktioniert z.B. nur für ZS44, also einem Steuerrohr mit 44mm Innendurchmesser. Es gibt wohl auch durchgängige 1 1/8" Steuerrohre, die dünner als das sind.


----------



## fone (2. Juni 2017)

So viele ZS gabs ja gar nicht, EC war verbreiteter meine ich.


----------



## sp00n82 (2. Juni 2017)

fone schrieb:


> So viele ZS gabs ja gar nicht, EC war verbreiteter meine ich.


ZS war ja nur ein Beispiel, der Innendurchmesser ist entscheidend. Solange es kein voll integrierter (IS) Steuersatz ist, wo man nur das Lager in den Rahmen einlegt/presst, kann man ja fröhlich zwischen ZS und EC Lagerschalen wechseln.

(Na gut, zu oft sollte man das nicht machen, ansonsten leiert irgendwann das Steuerrohr aus.)


----------



## fone (2. Juni 2017)

edit: Ich glaub ich hab mich da verrannt...

So zb für mein altes Demo9 gibts keinen ZS Steuersatz. Steuerrohr 1 1/8 EC (34mm Durchmesser)


----------



## sp00n82 (2. Juni 2017)

fone schrieb:


> edit: Ich glaub ich hab mich da verrannt...
> 
> So zb für mein altes Demo9 gibts keinen ZS Steuersatz. Steuerrohr 1 1/8 EC (34mm Durchmesser)


Mir ging es ja eher darum, dass sowohl External Cup als auch Zero Stack in das Steuerrohr eingepresst werden, und sie sich in dieser Hinsicht nicht unterscheiden. Und natürlich kann man auch nur dann zwischen ZS und EC wechseln, wenn es die entsprechenden Steuersätze bzw. Lagerschalen dazu auch gibt. 
In ein 34er Steuerrohr würde dann z.B. schon keine tapered Gabel mehr rein passen, weil schlicht nicht genug Platz für die Gabel wäre (1,5" sind 38mm Durchmesser, mit ner Spezialanfertigung mit einem höherem External Cup würde es wahrscheinlich dennoch irgendwie gehen, aber das hat mich bisher nicht genug interessiert um herauszufinden, ob sowas existiert).


----------



## toastet (2. Juni 2017)

hab so einen mal aus china geholt, find ihn aber nicht mehr wieder bei aliexpress auf die schnelle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Floh (6. Juni 2017)

Ich suche einen Bell Super2R MIPS oder den Nachfolger Super 3R für weniger als die knapp 200 Euro für die er momentan geht.
Gibt immer wieder mal Schnäppchen, aber die sind dann meistens nur noch in S verfügbar (hab einen Riesen-Schädel).
Google hat mir Bergzeit, alltricks und bike-discount.de ausgespuckt.


----------



## frittenullnull (6. Juni 2017)

Floh schrieb:


> Ich suche einen Bell Super2R MIPS oder den Nachfolger Super 3R für weniger als die knapp 200 Euro für die er momentan geht.
> Gibt immer wieder mal Schnäppchen, aber die sind dann meistens nur noch in S verfügbar (hab einen Riesen-Schädel).
> Google hat mir Bergzeit, alltricks und bike-discount.de ausgespuckt.


neulich, habe ich bei amazon einen super 3R bei M in amazon für 178 € gekauft. vielleicht schaust du mal da.
ist mir aber wohl leider zu klein udn ich werde ihn zurück schicken müssen…


----------



## Floh (6. Juni 2017)

@frittenullnull : Danke für den Tip. Ich brauche L und wenn man das wählt kosten die alle ab 206 Euro (wenn es L überhaupt gibt). Das nervt mich so an manchen Händlern, dass die den Preis von der Größe abhängig machen... Da denkst Du Du hast ein super Schnäppchen aber der Preis gilt nur in Größe S und lila-grün oder so.


----------



## frittenullnull (6. Juni 2017)

Floh schrieb:


> @frittenullnull : Danke für den Tip. Ich brauche L und wenn man das wählt kosten die alle ab 206 Euro (wenn es L überhaupt gibt). Das nervt mich so an manchen Händlern, dass die den Preis von der Größe abhängig machen... Da denkst Du Du hast ein super Schnäppchen aber der Preis gilt nur in Größe S und lila-grün oder so.


ich habe mir hier dann einen in L bestellt:
https://www.alltricks.de/F-10007-casques/P-221239-_integralhelm_bell_super_3r___matt_schwarz_weis
kam gerade an. kostet aber auch 199 €…


----------



## vitaminc (7. Juni 2017)

Ich suche möglichst günstig, weil ich probieren will:
Kettenblatt Oval 30t Direct Mount für SRAM GXP Schwarz

BestPrice war bislang was ich gesehen habe stolze 48€ für'n Absolute Black.


----------



## Martina H. (7. Juni 2017)

vitaminc schrieb:


> Ich suche möglichst günstig, weil ich probieren will:
> Kettenblatt Oval 30t Direct Mount für SRAM GXP Schwarz
> 
> BestPrice war bislang was ich gesehen habe stolze 48€ für'n Absolute Black.




... da schliesse ich mich an


----------



## hardtails (7. Juni 2017)

vitaminc schrieb:


> Ich suche möglichst günstig, weil ich probieren will:
> Kettenblatt Oval 30t Direct Mount für SRAM GXP Schwarz
> 
> BestPrice war bislang was ich gesehen habe stolze 48€ für'n Absolute Black.



wo waren die 48€ ?


----------



## vitaminc (7. Juni 2017)

skwal83 schrieb:


> wo waren die 48€ ?


hier: https://www.tuning-bikes.de/absolut...7XSQewrz4uLWjCylhGWevkC833VPS1xDJ4aAk0J8P8HAQ
leider aber nicht lagernd in 30t.

bisschen teurer findet man es bei bike24 und r2-bike.com


----------



## Jaerrit (7. Juni 2017)

vitaminc schrieb:


> Ich suche möglichst günstig, weil ich probieren will:
> Kettenblatt Oval 30t Direct Mount für SRAM GXP Schwarz
> 
> BestPrice war bislang was ich gesehen habe stolze 48€ für'n Absolute Black.



Jetzt im Juni sollen die GXP Direct Mount Blätter von Superstar kommen, die sollten günstiger sein, bin nur gerade aus denn stehgreif nicht sicher ob auch in Oval


----------



## Ghoste (7. Juni 2017)

30T suche ich gerade auch, aber NW von Race Face.
Günstigster Preis, Amazon mit 49,02€
Jemand einen besseren Preis?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vitaminc (7. Juni 2017)

Jaerrit schrieb:


> Jetzt im Juni sollen die GXP Direct Mount Blätter von Superstar kommen, die sollten günstiger sein, bin nur gerade aus denn stehgreif nicht sicher ob auch in Oval



soweit ich im Shop gesehen habe leider kein Oval:
http://www.superstarcomponents.com/en/raptor-chainring-sram-direct-mount-narrow-wide.htm


----------



## demlak (8. Juni 2017)

suche silikon Faltenbalge für Schaltzüge.. in schwarz und gelb bzw. orange.. und nicht nur 3cm lang..







das einzige was ich überhaupt finden konnte, war bei ebay.. und das is mir eindeutig zu teuer:
http://cgi.ebay.de/141964779208

ich vermute, dass das hier die gleichen sind.. aber das is mir noch immer zu teuer:
http://shop.hs-motoparts.com/de/Fal...nge-Silikon-Laenge:-100mm-x-Durchmesser:-10mm


----------



## ArSt (8. Juni 2017)

Die verlinkten Bälge sind alle aus den Kfz-Bereich und daher für Deine Schaltzüge mit nur 1,1mm Durchmesser nicht passend.
Die von mir verwendeten kleinen, schwarzen oder gelben Bälge lagen früher den gedichteten Gore Schaltzugsets bei und sind leider heute nicht mehr erhältlich.


----------



## Albert (8. Juni 2017)

Hallo, weiß jemand günstige Laufräder für ein Enduro-Hardtail. 26 Zoll, vorne 20mm Steckachse , hinten Schnellspanner und schwarz.

Grüße 

Albert


----------



## demlak (8. Juni 2017)

ArSt schrieb:


> Die verlinkten Bälge sind alle aus den Kfz-Bereich und daher für Deine Schaltzüge mit nur 1,1mm Durchmesser nicht passend.
> Die von mir verwendeten kleinen, schwarzen oder gelben Bälge lagen früher den gedichteten Gore Schaltzugsets bei und sind leider heute nicht mehr erhältlich.




hmm.. meinst du, dass sich der Unterschied beim Durchmesser so stark auswirkt?


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (8. Juni 2017)

Albert schrieb:


> Hallo, weiß jemand günstige Laufräder für ein Enduro-Hardtail. 26 Zoll, vorne 20mm Steckachse , hinten Schnellspanner und schwarz.
> 
> Grüße
> 
> Albert


Vorderräder in 26" mit 20x110 verkaufe ich gerade
Guckst du


----------



## ArSt (9. Juni 2017)

demlak schrieb:


> hmm.. meinst du, dass sich der Unterschied beim Durchmesser so stark auswirkt?


Ja, z.B. wird ein Kupplungsseil geschätzte 4mm Durchmesser haben. Im zweiten Link steht was von 100mm Länge und 10mm Aussendurchmesser, sowas passt doch nicht an ein Fahrrad.


----------



## demlak (9. Juni 2017)

mist.. 
länge wäre kürzbar etc.. aber naja.. trotzdem danke


----------



## Jaerrit (9. Juni 2017)

Tut es nicht auch ne abgedichtete Endhülse an der Zugummantelung?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boblike (9. Juni 2017)

Floh schrieb:


> @frittenullnull : Danke für den Tip. Ich brauche L und wenn man das wählt kosten die alle ab 206 Euro (wenn es L überhaupt gibt). Das nervt mich so an manchen Händlern, dass die den Preis von der Größe abhängig machen... Da denkst Du Du hast ein super Schnäppchen aber der Preis gilt nur in Größe S und lila-grün oder so.


I'm Bekleidungs Schnäppchen Fred für 169


----------



## rebirth (9. Juni 2017)

ovale blätter gibts günstig bei works components.


----------



## hardtails (9. Juni 2017)

rebirth schrieb:


> ovale blätter gibts günstig bei works components.



sind die wieder lieferbar?
gestern stand da noch out of stock
oder schaust du woanders als beim Hersteller direkt


----------



## rebirth (9. Juni 2017)

du kannst deine mail adresse eintragen, sobal verfügbar musst du zuschlagen. Das ändert sich alle 1-2 tage


----------



## demlak (9. Juni 2017)

rebirth schrieb:


> ovale blätter gibts günstig bei works components.


scheint auf dem preisniveau zu sein wie hier https://www.uberbikecomponents.com/


EDIT:
oh.. doch nich.. die ovalen haben die nicht bei den günstigen dabei.

EDIT2:
schade.. works hat ovale kb auch nur bis 34T


----------



## vitaminc (10. Juni 2017)

danke für den tip mit works components.. direkt mal eins bestellt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boblike (10. Juni 2017)

Ich habe meine bei Superstar components bestellt und die haben dauernd Prozente auf ihr Sortiment. Nie mehr als 30 bezahlt.


----------



## Jaerrit (10. Juni 2017)

Irgendwie finde ich die 28£ bei works components auch nicht mehr so Schnäppchenhaft, wenn man die 12£ Versand on top rechnet, oder seh ich das falsch?


----------



## hardtails (10. Juni 2017)

Jaerrit schrieb:


> Irgendwie finde ich die 28£ bei works components auch nicht mehr so Schnäppchenhaft, wenn man die 12£ Versand on top rechnet, oder seh ich das falsch?



wer es so eilig hat das er Express braucht muss es auch bezahlen

fur uns normalos sind glaube ich 4pfund


----------



## Jaerrit (10. Juni 2017)

Ah, ok, ohne wirkliche Bestellabsicht hatte ich keine Motivation meine Mailadresse zu hinterlegen, nur um zu sehen was im Warenkorb an Versand hinzukommt. Da hab ich adhoc nur die 12£ gesehen, Danke für den Hinweis


----------



## vitaminc (11. Juni 2017)

boblike schrieb:


> Ich habe meine bei Superstar components bestellt und die haben dauernd Prozente auf ihr Sortiment. Nie mehr als 30 bezahlt.



dann zeig mir mal die ovalen Kettenblätter für SRAM bei Superstars..

Bei Works Components kommt man bei ca. 37€ raus.
Es lohnt sich aber auch ein Blick hier: http://www.workscomponents.co.uk/seconds--old-stock-24-c.asp


----------



## Martina H. (11. Juni 2017)

vitaminc schrieb:


> dann zeig mir mal die ovalen Kettenblätter für SRAM bei Superstars..



Bitteschön

Allerdings Boost und mit Code CR20 noch ein bisschen günstiger

Versand nach D kostet 3£


----------



## vitaminc (11. Juni 2017)

ja, die sind mir bekannt, sind aber Boost und somit falsches Offset.


----------



## Cawi (11. Juni 2017)

gibt es gerade eine Rock Shox Reverb mit 170mm unter 240€? Um den Preis gibt es sie an der Bucht mit dem Gutschein aus dem Schnäppchenjäger-Thread


----------



## Martina H. (11. Juni 2017)

@vitaminc

... da habe ich Glück, bei mir passt es - habe bestellt...

Fahre allerdings momentan 6 mm Offset am Boost Rahmen, funktioniert einwandfrei - Kettenlinie wird überschätzt . Bin mal gespannt, wie das mit 3 mm passt/funktioniert, bzw. wie gross der Unterschied ist...


----------



## Dorango (18. Juni 2017)

Hallo suche den aktuellen Five Ten Hellcat in Größe 43 gibt es den irgendwo deutlich unter 126€?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schmitr3 (18. Juni 2017)

Bei CRC für 90€ im Ausverkauf (2016)


----------



## Tabletop84 (19. Juni 2017)

Sind die alten Schwalbe-Reifen irgendwo runtergesetzt? Brauche RockRazor und MM oder DHR2......


----------



## fone (20. Juni 2017)

Ich suche einen günstigen brauchbaren DH-Laufradsatz
26"
vorne 20/110 hinten 12/150
Schwarz
bis 300€ wäre schön.

Spank Spoon32 / Spike Race28?
Sixpack Vice DH?
Superstar?


----------



## sammy12300 (21. Juni 2017)

wisst ihr, ob es irgendwo für bike24 oder bikecomponents einen 10% auf alles oder ähnliches gibt oder irgendwann demnächst was kommt? habe meinen Warenkorb gerade voll.


----------



## demlak (21. Juni 2017)

sammy12300 schrieb:


> wisst ihr, ob es irgendwo für bike24 oder bikecomponents einen 10% auf alles oder ähnliches gibt oder irgendwann demnächst was kommt? habe meinen Warenkorb gerade voll.


Evtl. gibts hier eine passende Antwort:
https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/suche-biete-gutscheine.567908/


----------



## Dorango (21. Juni 2017)

schmitr3 schrieb:


> Bei CRC für 90€ im Ausverkauf (2016)



Vielen Dank. Gibt sogar ein 10€ Gutschein bei sale Artikeln.


----------



## Schlaefisch (22. Juni 2017)

Suche ein Hardtail für meine Frau (bis 1000€) in Größe S (1,68m). Soll brauchbar sein, damit sie S1-2 Trails sinnvoll mitfahren kann. Gibt es da gerade bessere Angebote als ein Grand Canyon AL SL  7.9 ?

Ausführliche Kaufberatung und Probefahrt fällt aus, sie sieht nicht so ganz ein, warum ein Bulls Sharptail für 400€ nicht reicht, deswegen wird es ein Geschenk


----------



## wesone (22. Juni 2017)

Suche eine 10fach Xt oder SLX Cassette 10-34 oder 10-36.

Weiß jemand wo aktuell was günstiges zu bekommen ist?


----------



## fone (22. Juni 2017)

*oops*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CrossX (22. Juni 2017)

10 fach gibt es nicht mit 10er Ritzel. 11-34 oder 11-36


----------



## wesone (22. Juni 2017)

dann eben selbiges ;-)


----------



## Ghoste (22. Juni 2017)

11-32 XT gäbe es gerade für günstige 29€ (+Porto ggf) bei RCZ mit dem Code *RCZFL*

http://www.rczbikeshop.com/en_ue2/shimano-cassette-10sp-xt-m771-11-32-silver-csm77110132.html


----------



## fone (22. Juni 2017)

9€ Porto haun halt rein.


----------



## MrBrightside (22. Juni 2017)

Schlaefisch schrieb:


> Suche ein Hardtail für meine Frau (bis 1000€) in Größe S (1,68m). Soll brauchbar sein, damit sie S1-2 Trails sinnvoll mitfahren kann. Gibt es da gerade bessere Angebote als ein Grand Canyon AL SL  7.9 ?
> 
> Ausführliche Kaufberatung und Probefahrt fällt aus, sie sieht nicht so ganz ein, warum ein Bulls Sharptail für 400€ nicht reicht, deswegen wird es ein Geschenk


https://www.mantel.com/de/trek-superfly-6-2016?spec


----------



## Schlaefisch (22. Juni 2017)

MrBrightside schrieb:


> https://www.mantel.com/de/trek-superfly-6-2016?spec



Sieht nicht schlecht aus, aber es gibt keinen Button, um das Rad auch in den Warenkorb zu legen, egal welche Variante ich auswähle...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fone (22. Juni 2017)

Tatsache. Wenn Interesse besteht würde ich dort mal nachfragen.


----------



## boblike (22. Juni 2017)

Das fuse oder ruze wäre doch was? Sorry bin gerade unterwegs und kann kein Link spenden


----------



## MrBrightside (22. Juni 2017)

Plus-Bikes muss man mögen. Als Geschenk riskant. Es bleiben aber ein paar € zum Umbau übrig.


----------



## Schlaefisch (22. Juni 2017)

Schade, das Trek ist leider nur noch in der Filiale in Arnheim zu haben.

Fat-Bike wäre mir tatsächlich zu riskant, ich fürchte die Optik wird nicht der unwichtigste Faktor sein, da wäre das Trek schön nicht schlecht gewesen.


----------



## DerHackbart (22. Juni 2017)

Gut, das Ruze ist kein richtiges Fatbike.
Die breiteren Plusreifen könnte die Dame aber durch den hohen Komfort überzeugen!


----------



## Schlaefisch (22. Juni 2017)

hmm, habs mir mal genauer angeguckt. Für mich als halbwegs Ahnungslosen sieht das nicht nach guten Komponenten aus. Auch wenn das vl. nicht nötig ist, würde ich mich da beim Grand Canyon sicherer fühlen.

Edit: 1x10 ist vl. auch nicht ideal


----------



## DerHackbart (22. Juni 2017)

Schlaefisch schrieb:


> hmm, habs mir mal genauer angeguckt. Für mich als halbwegs Ahnungslosen sieht das nicht nach guten Komponenten aus. Auch wenn das vl. nicht nötig ist, würde ich mich da beim Grand Canyon sicherer fühlen.
> 
> Edit: 1x10 ist vl. auch nicht ideal


Also die Komponenten am Ruze Comp 6 fattie sind nicht Oberklasse, aber für den Preis mehr als brauchbar.
Und wie bereits von den Anderen erwähnt gibt das Budget genug Spielraum, diverse Teile gegen höherwertiges Material auszutauschen.

Zu 1x10 kann ich nur sagen, dass meine Frau sich mit 3x10 irgendwie schwer tut die passenden Gänge zu finden. Es gibt einfach sehr viele Überschneidungen und da den sweet Spot zum Kettenblattwechsel zu finden braucht halt Erfahrung. Bei 1x10 hingegen werden die vorhandenen Gänge einfach durchgeschalten und gut. Und effektiv fehlt im Vergleich zum Canyon vielleicht der größte und der kleinste Gang. Ob die wirklich benötigt werden muss jeder für sich entscheiden.


Ein weiterer Vorteil am Ruze ist der Dropper Post. Ein leicht zu versenkender Sattel gibt im Gelände viel Selbstvertrauen.
Ich fahre eine baugleiche Stütze und kann mich trotz fahrfertiger 95 Kg nichtüber die Qualität beschweren.


Ich persönlich finde das Canyon auch irgndwie langweilige. Macht auf mich den Eindruck einea Allerweltsbikes mit Vernunftskomponenten die auch nicht zu den Filetstücken gehören.


----------



## Schlaefisch (22. Juni 2017)

DerHackbart schrieb:


> Ich persönlich finde das Canyon auch irgndwie langweilige. Macht auf mich den Eindruck einea Allerweltsbikes mit Vernunftskomponenten die auch nicht zu den Filetstücken gehören.



Volle Zustimmung, aber ehrlich gesagt ist das genau das was ich suche. "Safe Bet" 

Hab übrigens eine fast neue Reverb über, die ich ohnehin verbauen würde.


----------



## DerHackbart (22. Juni 2017)

Aber die Holde kann man sicher mit dem Preisvorteil des Ruze locken! [emoji6]


----------



## Schlaefisch (22. Juni 2017)

Wohl wahr. Ich schlaf mal ne Nacht drüber. In jedem Fall danke für den Input!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## decay (22. Juni 2017)

Die von mir genommene Stichprobe von drei Damen war von Plus-Bikes immer begeistert (Grip, Komfort, Sicherheit).


----------



## MrBrightside (22. Juni 2017)

Radon hat auch gute Räder im Programm.


----------



## DerHackbart (22. Juni 2017)

MrBrightside schrieb:


> Radon hat auch gute Räder im Programm.


Ist aber im Endeffekt das gleiche wie bei Canyon. Gut aber fad.


----------



## MrBrightside (22. Juni 2017)

https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/radon-zr-lady-7.0-582535/wg_id-19041

Mir gefällt's. Besser als die Männermodelle.


----------



## DerHackbart (22. Juni 2017)

MrBrightside schrieb:


> https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/radon-zr-lady-7.0-582535/wg_id-19041
> 
> Mir gefällt's. Besser als die Männermodelle.


Stimmt, farblich recht ansprechend!

Aber 3x10 muss echt nicht mehr sein...


----------



## Schlaefisch (23. Juni 2017)

hmpf, gerade erst gesehen, dass die Bikes alle 30,9mm Durchmesser für die Sattelstützen haben, meine Reverb aber 31,6. Dann wirds doch wieder teurer oder komplizierter 

Wäre wieder ein Argument für das Ruze, aber mit dem Teilkann ich mich irgendwie nicht anfreunden. Die Komponenten sind wohl "gerade so ok", aber den Sprung vom jetzigen Bike sehe ich da nicht so richtig.


----------



## Schlaefisch (23. Juni 2017)

Ok, ein Ruze Expoert ist immer noch günstig, weiß jemand, ob das notfalls auf 2x umbauen kann?


----------



## CrossX (23. Juni 2017)

Schlaefisch schrieb:


> Ok, ein Ruze Expoert ist immer noch günstig, weiß jemand, ob das notfalls auf 2x umbauen kann?


Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass es wegen der Kettenstrebe nicht geht. Aber mit 1x und zur Not einen 28er Kettenblatt kommt man gemütlich jeden Berg hoch. Und zum schnell fahren auf der Geraden ist das Bike eh nix


----------



## MrBrightside (23. Juni 2017)

Das Ruze kommt mit 28er Kettenblatt. Weniger geht auch nicht mehr wegen den Kettenstreben. Zweifach wird glaub ich nichts, höchstens mit viel basteln.


Das passt schon so wie's ist. Sowohl Comp als auch Expert sind gut ausgestattet.
Zur Not noch die hier rein, wenn sie gar nichts mit Plus anfangen kann und du bist bei deinen 1000€.
https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kau...Qxi_4JNb8mYEH8prT7-kzFRo_rC98Tu3sfBoCg2Xw_wcB


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerHackbart (23. Juni 2017)

MrBrightside schrieb:


> Das Ruze kommt mit 28er Kettenblatt. Weniger geht auch nicht mehr wegen den Kettenstreben. Zweifach wird glaub ich nichts, höchstens mit viel basteln.
> 
> 
> Das passt schon so wie's ist. Sowohl Comp als auch Expert sind gut ausgestattet.
> ...


Sollten ws nicht eher 29er Laufräder sein?

Sonst kommt doch das Tretlager viel zu niederig...


----------



## Schlaefisch (23. Juni 2017)

Hab jetzt ein Fuse Expert für 800€ bestellt. Komponenten sind ok, Luft für Umbauten ist auch noch, sollte passen 

Danke für die Vorschläge!


----------



## MrBrightside (23. Juni 2017)

Mtb News sagt effektiv ist von der Tretlagerhöhe 27,5" und 27,5+ fast gleich, wegen dem niedrigeren Druck, der bei plus gefahren wird.

29" wäre aber auch möglich.


----------



## DerHackbart (23. Juni 2017)

Schlaefisch schrieb:


> Hab jetzt ein Fuse Expert für 800€ bestellt. Komponenten sind ok, Luft für Umbauten ist auch noch, sollte passen
> 
> Danke für die Vorschläge!


Gute Entscheidung!

Viel Spass auf den gemeinsamen Ausfahrten!


Aber hast du tatsächlich das Männermodell genommen?


----------



## DerHackbart (23. Juni 2017)

MrBrightside schrieb:


> Mtb News sagt effektiv ist von der Tretlagerhöhe 27,5" und 27,5+ fast gleich, wegen dem niedrigeren Druck, der bei plus gefahren wird.
> 
> Also nein. Wäre aber auch möglich.


Ich bin mein 27,5+ Rad auch schon mit normalen 27,5 Reifen gefahren und das ging garnicht. Pedalaufsetzer ohne Ende.


----------



## MrBrightside (23. Juni 2017)

Ok. Glaub ich dir. Hier die Redaktion hat es allerdings anders getestet.
Bin jetzt aber vom Ruze ausgegangen. Da ist das Tretlager höher und man könnte zur Not die Gabel von 100 auf 120mm traveln um's Tretlager höher zu bekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schlaefisch (23. Juni 2017)

DerHackbart schrieb:


> Aber hast du tatsächlich das Männermodell genommen?



Ja in S (statt M beim Ruze), ist 100€ günstiger, da ist notfalls noch ein Kettenblatt oder ein Sattel drin.


----------



## MrBrightside (23. Juni 2017)

Dann nimm aber, wenn du Laufräder tauschen solltest wirklich lieber 29". Beim Fuze wird's sonst zu knapp, denk ich.


----------



## Schlaefisch (23. Juni 2017)

Ja, da mache ich mich dann nochmal schlau, falls es dazu kommt.


----------



## boblike (23. Juni 2017)

Die Schaltung kannst du ganz einfach mit einer Sunrace Kassette 11-46 und einem ovalen Kettenblatt erweitern.
Habe ich bei meiner Frau gemacht und sie ist damit super zufrieden und mega glücklich nicht mehr 3x10 zu fahren.
Mit einem kurzen steilen Vorbau kann man das Männermodell sehr gut für Frauen umbauen.


----------



## Schlaefisch (23. Juni 2017)

hmm, hast du einen Link für eine Sunrace Kassette 11-46 10x parat? Finde die nur als 11x, dann müsste ich ja die ganze Schaltung tauschen, oder?


----------



## DerHackbart (23. Juni 2017)

In 10x geht nur 11-42...

https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/sunrace-mx3-10-fach-kassette-11-42-525615/wg_id-402


----------



## Schlaefisch (23. Juni 2017)

Ok, also erstmal abwarten, ob was getan werden muss, alles andere macht  keinen Sinn.


----------



## boblike (23. Juni 2017)

Sorry. mein Fehler.

Da ja eine 11-40 verbaut ist, würde ich die erstmal testen.
Meiner Frau hat es gelang, sie tritt auch viel niedrigere Frequenzen als ich und ist viel härter im nehmen.

Solle es nicht langen, kannst du dann noch auf 11-42 wechseln und ein ovales Kettenblatt montieren.
Bei mir hat das viel gebracht, wenn ich mit Kinderanhänger unterwegs bin.


----------



## MrBrightside (23. Juni 2017)

Ein 28er Kettenblatt könnte man montieren. Haben die Ruze von Haus aus.


----------



## Junior97 (24. Juni 2017)

Suche: 
Maxxis Highroller 2 (2,5) TR EXO 3C 27,5"
Maxxis Minion DHF 2,5 TR EXO 3C 27,5"

Ist jemandem bekannt ob es diese Reifen aktuell in einem Online Shop gibt ? Finde die leider nicht.

Besten Dank 
Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ticris (25. Juni 2017)

Kleine Warnung an alle Speiseeis Fuse Fatty (Expert) Käufer. Laut mtbr.com Forum sind Steuersatz, Innenlager und Hinterradnabe problematisch. Bin gerade dabei meins zu schlachten. Wirklich ein Trauerspiel. Im Steuersatz offene Lager fettfrei montiert..... Kein Wunder, dass das nach ein paar Monaten verreckt. Innenlager auch billigster Mist ohne Fett. Auf die Hinterradnabe bin ich schon gespannt…. Ich würde jedem empfehlen gleich etwas Hand an sein Schnäppchen zu legen, wenn er länger etwas davon haben will.


----------



## DerHackbart (25. Juni 2017)

ticris schrieb:


> Kleine Warnung an alle Speiseeis Fuse Fatty (Expert) Käufer. Laut mtbr.com Forum sind Steuersatz, Innenlager und Hinterradnabe problematisch. Bin gerade dabei meins zu schlachten. Wirklich ein Trauerspiel. Im Steuersatz offene Lager fettfrei montiert..... Kein Wunder, dass das nach ein paar Monaten verreckt. Innenlager auch billigster Mist ohne Fett. Auf die Hinterradnabe bin ich schon gespannt…. Ich würde jedem empfehlen gleich etwas Hand an sein Schnäppchen zu legen, wenn er länger etwas davon haben will.


Wenn man das Fuse / Ruze Thema so verfolgt ist die Problematik bei den Besitzern schon bekannt und wird angegangen!


----------



## MrBrightside (25. Juni 2017)

Laut mtbr sind die Lager top. Nur das Fett fehlt. Scheint nur was zum Lagern der Lager drin zu sein und nicht für den Fahrbetrieb.
Mit Lagerfett nachfetten und gut.


----------



## Thebike69 (4. Juli 2017)

Suche Mondraker Dune R in Gr.S, bestes Angebot 2.995,00€ bisher.
Geht's noch besser?


----------



## Flo7 (4. Juli 2017)

*Suche einen Carbonrahmen Hardtail in 15/17" für 29er, hinten 12x142mm und unter 500€*


----------



## MrBrightside (4. Juli 2017)

Flo7 schrieb:


> *Suche einen Carbonrahmen Hardtail in 15/17" für 29er, hinten 12x142mm und unter 500€*


http://www.on-one.co.uk/i/q/FROOMAC/on-one-maccatuskil-carbon-29er-frame


----------



## Flo7 (4. Juli 2017)

MrBrightside schrieb:


> http://www.on-one.co.uk/i/q/FROOMAC/on-one-maccatuskil-carbon-29er-frame



Danke aber leicht sollte er schon sein


----------



## wesone (4. Juli 2017)

Suche eine Kind Shock Dropzone ohne Remoteverstellung (Also mit der Verstellung unter dem Sattel) für 30,9 mm.
Günstigstes Angebot bisher 140 Euro mit 10Euro Gutschein. Gibt es die irgendwo gerade günstiger ?


----------



## xlacherx (4. Juli 2017)

Ich würde ne RaceFace Next SL Kurbel mit 175mm armen Suchen. KB wird nicht benötigt. 
Hat jemand was günstiges gesehn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fone (4. Juli 2017)

wAs iST dEnN dA gÜnstig?


----------



## Don Stefano (4. Juli 2017)

xlacherx schrieb:


> Ich würde ne RaceFace Next SL Kurbel mit 175mm armen Suchen. KB wird nicht benötigt.
> Hat jemand was günstiges gesehn?


Gibt es ab und zu bei RCZ. Einfach Newsletter abonnieren und jeden Morgen früh genug checken ob sie wieder dabei ist. 

mobil gesendet


----------



## xlacherx (4. Juli 2017)

fone schrieb:


> wAs iST dEnN dA gÜnstig?


keine Ahnung, alles was günstiger als UVP ist  
Beim Bikediscount ist sie mit KB zb. für 369€ gelistet, aktuell aber leider nicht lieferbar


----------



## MrBrightside (4. Juli 2017)

xlacherx schrieb:


> Ich würde ne RaceFace Next SL Kurbel mit 175mm armen Suchen. KB wird nicht benötigt.
> Hat jemand was günstiges gesehn?


http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/...cinch-kurbelarme-direktmontage-/rp-prod113254


----------



## decay (4. Juli 2017)

Guter Preis, viel billiger wirds nicht mehr, höchstens der Franzose haut wieder welche raus.


----------



## Tabletop84 (4. Juli 2017)

Hat jemand ein Schnäppchen für einen Enduro-Vorderreifen? DHR2, DHF, Butcher, Magic Mary...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## itchyp (6. Juli 2017)

Ich suche einen relativ leichten Road-Vorbau in schwarz mit 31,6mm und 80mm lang.


----------



## demlak (17. Juli 2017)

demlak schrieb:


> Ich suche solche Kabelverbinder für meine Bremsleitungen + Bowdenzüge.. leider klapperts dort..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



auch wenn ich mittlerweile die dinger wieder abgebaut und durch kabelbinder ersetzt habe.. bin grad zufällig drauf gestossen, falls jemand sucht:
https://www.amazon.de/Generic-Kabelbinder-Schnallen-Bremszug-Schaltzug/dp/B01N47K7HB
10er pack für 2,40 euro inkl. versand.


----------



## AnAx (20. Juli 2017)

Ich suche ein Schnäppchen für ein DT E 1700 Hinterrad 12x142mm und Sram XD Freilauf.
Bisher habe ich als besten Preis 260€ inkl. Versand bei tnc gesehen.
Jemand einen niedrigeren Preis parat? 

Danke!


----------



## Martina H. (25. Juli 2017)

...


----------



## TOM4 (28. Juli 2017)

Hallo,

ich suche einen günstigen 29" race-/tourenfully rahmen in gr. M.
Wenn möglich mit "normalen" standards

Danke
Tom


----------



## Newmi (28. Juli 2017)

Hat jemand die SLX M-7000 Bremsgriffe günstiger als 27,95€ (bei Bike-Components) gesehen??


----------



## Seebl (30. Juli 2017)

Gibt es irgendwo einen Boost LRS (v/h) in 29" für günstig Geld? Muss nichts tolles sein, sonst habe ich den Crossride für 199€ gesehen...


----------



## un..inc (1. August 2017)

Gibt's irgendwo ein Angebot für ne ordentliche 29er Trail Gabel unter 400€?
Um die 150mm Federweg wäre super...


----------



## rebirth (1. August 2017)

un..inc schrieb:


> Gibt's irgendwo ein Angebot für ne ordentliche 29er Trail Gabel unter 400€?
> Um die 150mm Federweg wäre super...


Bei rcz gibts fast tägliche welche im newsletter.


----------



## un..inc (1. August 2017)

rebirth schrieb:


> Bei rcz gibts fast tägliche welche im newsletter.


Danke dir! 
Der ist abonniert und ich warte ungeduldig.  
Hätte ja sein können, dass jemand noch ne Idee hat...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nationrider (4. August 2017)

kann mir jemand nen tipp geben wo ich günstig ergon sättel kaufe (z-B- SMC3...)


----------



## Berrrnd (4. August 2017)

.


----------



## veraono (4. August 2017)

nationrider schrieb:


> kann mir jemand nen tipp geben wo ich günstig ergon sättel kaufe (z-B- SMC3...)


Hier SME 30 43.-


----------



## nationrider (5. August 2017)

Danke!


----------



## canelon (6. August 2017)

Hi, suche ein Narrow wide Kettenblatt in schwarz, 4Loch 104mmBCD 30/32 Zähne. Weiß jemand von einem guten Angebot unter 30/35€?
Danke!


----------



## Phi-Me (6. August 2017)

Superstar sollte neue bekommen diesesn Monat.


----------



## memphis35 (6. August 2017)

https://www.amazon.de/RockBros-Kett..._3?_encoding=UTF8&refRID=JBAF5V22T0VYWS4RHGS9


----------



## Tob1as (7. August 2017)

Absoluteblack 32t 34,99€ Chainreactioncycles


----------



## canelon (7. August 2017)

Danke euch 



memphis35 schrieb:


> https://www.amazon.de/RockBros-Kettenblätter-Single-Narrow-Ultralleicht/dp/B072JSZCQL/ref=pd_sbs_200_3?_encoding=UTF8&refRID=JBAF5V22T0VYWS4RHGS9


Hatte ich auch gefunden, aber nicht verfügbar  
Naja, hab noch eins gefunden, also danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NewK (7. August 2017)

Dann schließe ich mich mal an: Suche aber ein ovales KB, 94mm BCD und 30 Zähne.
Suche auch was so um die 30/35 EUR.
Danke.



Phimi schrieb:


> Superstar sollte neue bekommen diesesn Monat.


Gilt das nur für runde oder auch ovale? Oder keine Ahnung?
Aktuell sind bei Superstarcomponents die ovalen nicht vorrätig.


----------



## Bloodshot (8. August 2017)

Suche nen Fox (dh) x2 2pos in 216mm. Bei pb gibts teoretisch aus england einen für ca 550€ (490Pfund plus Versand). Gibts da noch gute heimische Angeboten? Ansonsten noch was betrachen aus england?


----------



## LTB (9. August 2017)

Bloodshot schrieb:


> Suche nen Fox (dh) x2 2pos in 216mm. Bei pb gibts teoretisch aus england einen für ca 550€ (490Pfund plus Versand). Gibts da noch gute heimische Angeboten? Ansonsten noch was betrachen aus england?


 Immer mal wieder mei RCZ im Angebot
http://www.rczbikeshop.fr/fr/fox-racing-shox-2017-rear-shock-dhx2-coil-216x63mm-961-01-107.html
Mit Code RCZFOX lag der bei 410€


----------



## Bloodshot (9. August 2017)

Danke, hätte wie gesagt aber noch gerne die Plattform


----------



## nationrider (10. August 2017)

wer kennt eine günstige Bezugsquelle für Lackschutzfolie wie 3M oder ähnliches...


----------



## decay (10. August 2017)

Sowas? https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B0...t_2?ie=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=DNVY0J31PV2D9581JHBK


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (10. August 2017)

.


----------



## fone (10. August 2017)

Alter! Das Bild mit den Fingern auf Amazon! 

Schon hart. Irgendjemand hat das Bild gemacht und gedacht, ja, das ist ein gutes Bild. Ein anderer hat gesagt, ja, das ist ein gute Bild, das man für Werbezwecke verwenden kann und hats gekauft und eine hats auch noch auf Amazon hochgeladen.


----------



## nationrider (10. August 2017)

Bin im Motorradshop Lois fündig geworden. Hausmarke Bogen ca. 30x20cm für faire 4,99€.

K_star: danke für deine fachliche Unterstützung


----------



## demlak (10. August 2017)

pack doch ruhig den link hier rein.. dann haben andere auch was davon


----------



## nationrider (10. August 2017)

Hab es direkt im Shop gekauft


----------



## hasman (10. August 2017)

echt kompliziert
https://www.louis.de/artikel/schutz...filter_article_number=10026131&list=216304339
oder 
https://www.louis.de/artikel/foliat...filter_article_number=10026053&list=216304339


----------



## GrazerTourer (12. August 2017)

Der Baron 26" back chili Draht gesucht. Unter 40 Euro wäre fein...

Der da:
https://www.bike-components.de/de/C...remium-BlackChili-Apex-26-Drahtreifen-p26338/


----------



## bs99 (12. August 2017)

Suche Sapim CX Sprint J-Bend schwarz günstiger als 1,90/Stk.
https://www.komponentix.de/Speichen-Nippel/Speichen/CX-Sprint.html


----------



## Berrrnd (12. August 2017)

.


----------



## suoixon (15. August 2017)

Hat jemand die mt7 Next für weniger als 280 das Paar gesehen? Rcz war leider länger nix dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NewK (16. August 2017)

Suche die TRSr Race Kassette von eThirteen für unter die 278 EUR.
Oder vielleicht irgendwo in Kombination mit einem Gutschein günstiger?


----------



## rebirth (17. August 2017)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Der Baron 26" back chili Draht gesucht. Unter 40 Euro wäre fein...
> 
> Der da:
> https://www.bike-components.de/de/C...remium-BlackChili-Apex-26-Drahtreifen-p26338/


Hab ich einen nagel neuen daheim stehen. Bei interesse - pn


----------



## maxito (21. August 2017)

Suche günstiges 29er Boost Hinterrad mit rund 30mm Maulweite. Wie z.B:
DT Swiss H 1900 Spline 29" / 30mm Hinterrad - 6-Loch - 12x148mm Boost - schwarz
169,99€ bei Bike24
https://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8;product=224908;menu=1000,2,140,209;page=5

würde aber auch hochwertigere bis 250€ nehmen.


----------



## Sash1985 (25. August 2017)

Hey.
Ich suche einen guten und preisgünstigen Motageständer.
Weiß wer Was?
Vielen dank schonmal


----------



## Bench (25. August 2017)

Extrem Preisgünstig bei Lidl. https://www.lidl.de/de/powerfix-fahrrad-montagestaender/p189671 (gibts immer wieder mal)
Oder Amazon: https://www.amazon.de/TecTake-Fahrr...qid=1503696740&sr=8-8&keywords=montageständer

Unter Gut&Günstig würde ich den vorschlagen: https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/radon-reparaturstaender-black-edition-579405/wg_id-352


----------



## AltaSack (26. August 2017)

Bench schrieb:


> Extrem Preisgünstig bei Lidl. https://www.lidl.de/de/powerfix-fahrrad-montagestaender/p189671 (gibts immer wieder mal)
> Oder Amazon: ...


mein Senf dazu: das Lidl Modell habe ich m. roten Kunststoffteilen erworben und kann nur sagen: Erstaunlich für das schmale Budget
Gibts (nahezu baugleich) von diversen "Herstellern" besser Vertreibern - auch bei Ama
das verlinkte Ama Modell hat "nur" 20Kg statt 30, und eine deutlich mauere Fußgestellkonstruktion ohne Klappfunktion.
Der erheblich teurere Radon ist vermutlich schon wesentlich wertiger - die Beschränkung bis 40mm finde ich aber einschränkend. Ok-steht bei meinem auch dabei, geht aber weiter.


----------



## Bench (26. August 2017)

Der Radon hat halt hinten die Verzahnung, die man mit dem Hebel schnell lösen kann, und der Arm verdreht sich 100% nicht.
Ich hab einen Vorgänger, den es nicht mehr gibt, der das nicht hat. Entweder verdreht sich der Arm fast ständig, oder man entfettet und entgratet das Ganze, dann kann man es nur noch mit Gewalt drehen. Das geht mir schon länger auf den Zeiger.


----------



## wooda016 (27. August 2017)

Hallo Leute!

Bei meinem alten Hardtail welches nurmehr als Stadtrad missbraucht wird ist ein Bremssattel (Tektro Draco I) eingegangen. Jemand ne Idee für einen möglichst günstigen Ersatz?


----------



## bobons (27. August 2017)

wooda016 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute!
> 
> Bei meinem alten Hardtail welches nurmehr als Stadtrad missbraucht wird ist ein Bremssattel (Tektro Draco I) eingegangen. Jemand ne Idee für einen möglichst günstigen Ersatz?



https://www.amazon.de/gp/offer-list...p_used?ie=UTF8&condition=used&m=A8KICS1PHF7ZO
Clarks M2 Vorne & Hinten Hydraulic MTB Hybrid Fahrrad IS Scheibenbremse Set mit 160mm Rotoren

Beschädigte Verpackung, 36,38 Euro im Warehouse.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## demlak (27. August 2017)

Sash1985 schrieb:


> Hey.
> Ich suche einen guten und preisgünstigen Motageständer.
> Weiß wer Was?
> Vielen dank schonmal



Hab den hier mal für 41 Euro gekauft.. absolute Empfehlung.. https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00R8XRF1O/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o03_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
ist quasi das selbe wie bei dem lidl-ständer, nur mit der von @AltaSack erwähnten Verzahnung.. und damit ein nahezu perfekter ständer.

Verzahnung statt Klemmung am Gelenk, Klappbeine, 4 Beine, wertiger Aufbau und unschlagbarer preis.

Das Preisleistungsverhältnis ist Oberklasse und ich wüsste auch nix, was mit an dem Ständer fehlt, dass mir irgendein anderer Ständer bieten könnte - egal zu welchem Preis.


----------



## Sash1985 (27. August 2017)

demlak schrieb:


> Hab den hier mal für 41 Euro gekauft.. absolute Empfehlung.. https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00R8XRF1O/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o03_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> ist quasi das selbe wie bei dem lidl-ständer, nur mit der von @AltaSack erwähnten Verzahnung.. und damit ein nahezu perfekter ständer.
> 
> Verzahnung statt Klemmung am Gelenk, Klappbeine, 4 Beine, wertiger Aufbau und unschlagbarer preis.
> ...


vielen dank.mal sehen ob er jemals wieder verfügbar wird


----------



## AltaSack (27. August 2017)

Sash1985 schrieb:


> vielen dank.mal sehen ob er jemals wieder verfügbar wird


auf die Excenterklemmungen würde ich auch nur ungern verzichten wollen - der sieht gut aus:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/360-Reparatu...349142?hash=item41cafb6c56:g:y5AAAOSwAYJZiCf~
hier von EUFAB - der wird aber nur umgelabelt imho
http://www.ebay.de/itm/EUFAB-FAHRRA...888032&hash=item1a0dd17e29:g:Mc4AAOSwKtVWuv30
bei geizhals/google findest Du die evtl. auch


----------



## Sash1985 (27. August 2017)

AltaSack schrieb:


> auf die Excenterklemmungen würde ich auch nur ungern verzichten wollen - der sieht gut aus:
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/360-Reparatu...349142?hash=item41cafb6c56:g:y5AAAOSwAYJZiCf~
> hier von EUFAB - der wird aber nur umgelabelt imho
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/EUFAB-FAHRRA...888032&hash=item1a0dd17e29:g:Mc4AAOSwKtVWuv30
> bei geizhals/google findest Du die evtl. auch



Die haben doch keine Verzahnung oder zumindest sehe ich keine


----------



## Thebike69 (30. August 2017)

SUCHE GOPRO HERO 5 SESSION 
bisher günstiger Preis 319€ geht's günstiger?


----------



## sp00n82 (30. August 2017)

Beim Lidlständer hilft auch Carbon-Montagepaste Wunder. Bei mir hat sich damit nichts mehr verdreht. Leider ist mir dieses Jahr dann nach 2-3 Jahren die Plastikklemmung gebrochen, also für die Ewigkeit ist er nicht gemacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sash1985 (30. August 2017)

Thebike69 schrieb:


> SUCHE GOPRO HERO 5 SESSION
> bisher günstiger Preis 319€ geht's günstiger?



Moin Moin

Aufgearbeitete und komplett getestet von gopro selbst:
https://de.shop.gopro.com/EMEA/refurbished/refurbished-hero5-session/CHDNH-B16.html 259.9€

Oder hier
https://www.rakuten.de/produkt/gopr...914535_NUXYUV&portaldv=6&cid=idealo&cc=NUXYUV
Mit Code NUXYUV 287,91€

Ebay:
http://m.ebay.de/itm/NEU-GoPro-HERO5-Session-4K-Ultra-HD-Actioncam-/162282729021?epid=230211329&hash=item25c8cdee3d:g:ZncAAOSw6DtYWjtu&_trkparms=pageci%3Af4e4176b-8dc2-11e7-ac77-74dbd18056c8%7Cparentrq%3A34dc665815e0aa19efa75274fffe8fa4%7Ciid%3A1
249€


Xiaomi Yi 4k oder 4k+ nichts für dich?
Mehr Leistung fürs geld


----------



## Thebike69 (31. August 2017)

Sash1985 schrieb:


> Moin Moin
> 
> Aufgearbeitete und komplett getestet von gopro selbst:
> https://de.shop.gopro.com/EMEA/refurbished/refurbished-hero5-session/CHDNH-B16.html 259.9€
> ...


Kostet aber auch 239€!!!


----------



## un..inc (31. August 2017)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Beim Lidlständer hilft auch Carbon-Montagepaste Wunder. Bei mir hat sich damit nichts mehr verdreht. Leider ist mir dieses Jahr dann nach 2-3 Jahren die Plastikklemmung gebrochen, also für die Ewigkeit ist er nicht gemacht.



Jup, same shit here.
Klemmt nicht mehr wirklich gut.
Werde beim nächsten Ständer "ein wenig" mehr investieren, auf Alu gehen und nen ordentlichen Klemmmechanismus bevorzugen.
Für das Geld war / bin ich mit dem Lidl-Ständer aber immer noch zufrieden. Vielleicht versuche ich auch erst mal die Klemmung zu reparieren...


----------



## xlacherx (1. September 2017)

Sash1985 schrieb:


> Xiaomi Yi 4k oder 4k+ nichts für dich?
> Mehr Leistung fürs geld


die Hero5 Session ist schon wirklich stark. Vor allem schön klein und macht echt gute Bilder


----------



## moon-rider (2. September 2017)

Gibt es den Tacx Neo Smart (T2800) irgendwo günstiger als 1.088,-? 
Günstigste was ich gefunden habe ist bei 4thebike.
Ist aber nicht lieferbar.

Danke schön


----------



## AltaSack (2. September 2017)

https://geizhals.de/?fs=Tacx+Neo+Smart&in=
Ama UK für 1052,xx inkl. Lieferung


----------



## moon-rider (2. September 2017)

Das kommt leider auf: 
*Change payment total to EUR 1.089,12.* By checking this box, you have the option to pay in your card currency for eligible orders.

Mit den Visa Gebühren alternativ ist es auch nicht günstiger leider.
Trotzdem danke!


----------



## MTB-1988 (20. September 2017)

Suche Federgabel für 26". Bin mir nicht sicher ob ich auch 'ne 650B Gabel nehmen kann...

Art: Fox 34, Rock Shox Pike, Manitou Mattoc, X-Fusion Sweep
Steckachse: 15mm
Federweg: 150-160
Bereich: All-Mountain/Enduro
Preisvorstellung: Alles unter 400 €...


----------



## Ghoste (20. September 2017)

Hier z.b. http://www.rczbikeshop.com/default/...disc-160mm-qr15mm-tapered-black-9150811s.html

Gibt hier auch öfter die Pike oder FOX 34 - sind aber meistens knapp über 400€...
27,5 anstatt 26 sollte kein Problem sein. Fahre ich schon ewig so. 
(Kommt aber natürlich auf deinen Rahmen an)


----------



## MTB-1988 (20. September 2017)

Ghoste schrieb:


> Hier z.b. http://www.rczbikeshop.com/default/...disc-160mm-qr15mm-tapered-black-9150811s.html
> 
> Gibt hier auch öfter die Pike oder FOX 34 - sind aber meistens knapp über 400€...
> 27,5 anstatt 26 sollte kein Problem sein. Fahre ich schon ewig so.
> (Kommt aber natürlich auf deinen Rahmen an)



Und wie bekommt man das raus ob ich an meinem Rahmen eine 650B Gabel fahren kann/darf/soll? 
In der SuFu schreiben 50% aller dass es möglich ist und 50% dass man es nicht machen sollte...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pilatus (20. September 2017)

den Rahmen interssiert nur die Einbaulänge.
meistens hast du bei der 27,5" Gabel noch einen größeren Offsetwert, was das Fahrverhalten richtung nervös verändert. Dies wird aber durch die größere Einbaulänge und dem daraus resultierenden flacheren Lenkwinkel wieder aufgehoben.

Welche Gabel soll in welchem Rad ersetzt werden?


----------



## MTB-1988 (20. September 2017)

Pilatus schrieb:


> den Rahmen interssiert nur die Einbaulänge.
> meistens hast du bei der 27,5" Gabel noch einen größeren Offsetwert, was das Fahrverhalten richtung nervös verändert. Dies wird aber durch die größere Einbaulänge und dem daraus resultierenden flacheren Lenkwinkel wieder aufgehoben.
> 
> Welche Gabel soll in welchem Rad ersetzt werden?



Ich habe eine Fox 32 Talas von 2012. 
Die Einbaulänger weiß ich jetzt leider nicht.

Habe gerade mit Kona telefoniert, der meinte dass das möglich und erlaubt ist eine 27.5" einzubauen. Die Fox 34 und Rock Shox Pike sind erlaubt, zur Marzocchi sagte er nichts. Aber ich glaube vom Preis her wird es die Marzocchi.

Was hat es jetzt mit der Einbaulänge auf sich?


----------



## sp00n82 (20. September 2017)

MTB-1988 schrieb:


> Ich habe eine Fox 32 Talas von 2012.
> Die Einbaulänger weiß ich jetzt leider nicht.
> 
> Habe gerade mit Kona telefoniert, der meinte dass das möglich und erlaubt ist eine 27.5" einzubauen. Die Fox 34 und Rock Shox Pike sind erlaubt, zur Marzocchi sagte er nichts. Aber ich glaube vom Preis her wird es die Marzocchi.
> ...


Die Einbaulänge ist die Länge der Gabel von der Achse bis hoch zur Gabelkrone, also alles, was unterhalb des Steuerrohrs ist (Axle-to-Crown / AC-Length).
Rahmen sind in der Regel offiziell nur bis zu einer gewissen Einbaulänge zugelassen, wobei die Hersteller da meistens auch nur den Federweg angeben. Verschiedene Gabeln haben aber auch unterschiedliche Einbaulängen (Beispiel: Fox 36 26" 150mm: 526,4mm - Rock Shox Pike 26" 150mm: 532mm).
Ist die Einbaulänge zu groß, kann das durch die Hebelwirkung zu große Kräfte für den Rahmen verursachen, auf die er nicht ausgelegt ist. 10mm mehr Federweg sind in der Praxis aber kein Problem. Der Unterschied zwischen 26" und 27,5"-Modellen beträgt bei gleichem Federweg je nach Modell auch nur 10-13mm, also ebenso kein Problem. Notfalls könntest du bei einer 27,5" Gabel auch einfach 10mm weniger Federweg nehmen, und hättest dann fast die genau gleiche Einbauhöhe wie mit 26".


----------



## toastet (20. September 2017)

Oder nen winkelsteuersatz sofern unten 1.5er Steuerrohr/tapered


----------



## everywhere.local (22. September 2017)

Moin.

Suche möglichst günstig X0(1) DH Kurbelsatz und Schaltwerk+Trigger (10/7fach)

weiterhin ein gutes Angebot fürn Parktool Montageständer (ggf auch anderes Werkzeug). Ja, soll von Parktool sein.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (22. September 2017)

Suche Reverb mit externer Leitung in 30.9, 31.6 oder 34.9 mit 125mm von einem dt. Händler (wegen Service)...mögl. preiswert natürlich ;-). (Müsste bei meiner alten Reverb einen grossen Service machen und der Hebel ist defekt - lohnt sich nicht)


----------



## der_raubfisch (22. September 2017)

Moin,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einem SQLab 611 Active Ti-Tube oder einen Carbongestell in 15cm Breite. habt ihr was günstiges (<120€) gesehen?

Grüße
Christoph


----------



## demlak (22. September 2017)

@Sven_Kiel wie kann man nur so unfassbar ignorant sein? nicht nur, dass in dem anderen thread schon direkt vor deinem posting der hinweis auf diesen thread hier war und man es dir nochmal extra sagen musste.. nein, der link hierher ging auf das erste posting in dem die regeln für diesen thread hier stehen, die obendrein auch noch gekonnt ignoriert werden...

diese Facebook generation nervt.

@bastifunbiker auch du bitte das erste posting hier m thread lesen


----------



## everywhere.local (22. September 2017)

demlak schrieb:


> @bastifunbiker auch du bitte das erste posting hier m thread lesen


den kenne ich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freetourer (22. September 2017)

demlak schrieb:


> @Sven_Kiel wie kann man nur so unfassbar ignorant sein? nicht nur, dass in dem anderen thread schon direkt vor deinem posting der hinweis auf diesen thread hier war und man es dir nochmal extra sagen musste.. nein, der link hierher ging auf das erste posting in dem die regeln für diesen thread hier stehen, die obendrein auch noch gekonnt ignoriert werden...
> 
> diese Facebook generation nervt.
> 
> @bastifunbiker auch du bitte das erste posting hier m thread lesen



Sauber.

Und deswegen musst Du hier andere User beleidigen, sie als ignorant bezeichnen und sie in eine Schublade stecken, die Du gekonnt "Facebook Generation" nennst.

Das in einer total überheblichen Art hier rauszuhauen war Dir mehr Zeit wert als einfach in einem Bruchteil der Zeit mal eben mit der Maus weiterzuscrollen?

Um im Thema zu bleiben:

Suche ein Schnäppchen für einen etxra-Kurs "soziale Kompetenzen" - Schnäppchen deshalb, weil ich nicht zwangsläufig an so einem wichtigen Thema sparen möchte, sondern weil ich den Kurs @demlak schenken möchte und ich mir aber nicht sicher bin, ob da noch was zu machen ist.


----------



## demlak (22. September 2017)

du hast den Ausgangspreis vergessen *SCNR*

eigene Nase und so.. so wie du es dir nicht verkneifen konntest auf meinen Post zu reagieren, erging es mir bei den oben genannten.


----------



## everywhere.local (22. September 2017)

demlak schrieb:


> du hast den Ausgangspreis vergessen *SCNR*
> 
> eigene Nase und so.. so wie du es dir nicht verkneifen konntest auf meinen Post zu reagieren, erging es mir bei den oben genannten.


Der Ausgangspreis 
Jeder sollte die Marktpreise kennen, um etwas als Schnäppchen deklarieren zu können 
_____________________________

Das mit der Kurbel hat sich übrigens erledigt.
Gips den PCS10 günstiger als DA?


----------



## freetourer (22. September 2017)

demlak schrieb:


> du hast den Ausgangspreis vergessen *SCNR*
> 
> eigene Nase und so.. so wie du es dir nicht verkneifen konntest auf meinen Post zu reagieren, erging es mir bei den oben genannten.



Ach komm - jetzt nicht die Unterschiede in den Ursachen und Wirkungen verwischen. Dies


demlak schrieb:


> du hast den Ausgangspreis vergessen *SCNR*
> 
> eigene Nase und so.. so wie du es dir nicht verkneifen konntest auf meinen Post zu reagieren, erging es mir bei den oben genannten.



Wenn Du keinen Untschied in der Motivation und Art unserer Postings siehst ist es um Dich ja noch schlimmer bestellt, als ich befürchtet habe.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (22. September 2017)

demlak schrieb:


> @Sven_Kiel wie kann man nur so unfassbar ignorant sein? nicht nur, dass in dem anderen thread schon direkt vor deinem posting der hinweis auf diesen thread hier war und man es dir nochmal extra sagen musste.. nein, der link hierher ging auf das erste posting in dem die regeln für diesen thread hier stehen, die obendrein auch noch gekonnt ignoriert werden...
> 
> diese Facebook generation nervt.



Ich würde sagen, Du hast Dir mit Deinem "beleidigenden" "Hass-Posting"  (was zudem noch off-topic ist) an mich jetzt gerade ein Eigentor geschossen, weil so was liest man sehr oft auf Facebook aber hat hier definitiv nichts zu suchen..bitte unterlass das in Zukunft, sonst werde ich Dich melden. Ich hab in den anderem thread tatsächlich Deinen Hinweis in der Eile überlesen aber es gibt keinen Grund, deshalb ausfallend zu werden oder den Oberlehrer heraushängen zu lassen! Haben wir uns verstanden?

Und befolge bitte selber die Regeln:
https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/help/terms

Ansonsten tut es mir leid, wenn sich jemand durch meine Anfrage beleidigt gefühlt hat. ;-) ..bitte überlesen!

Schönen Start ins Wochenende! (Demlak ausgenommen).


----------



## nationrider (22. September 2017)

Schlimm! Bei einigen Menschen erkennt man sofort die deutsche Blockwartmentalität. Ich versteht gar nicht wieso man den Thread abonniert, wenn man mehr rummosert als Hinweise zu geben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## demlak (22. September 2017)

Offensichtlich bin ich mit meinem Tonfall zu weit gegangen, dafür entschuldige ich mich auch gerne. Zum Kern steh ich jedoch.

@Sven_Kiel niemand hat sich durch dein Posting beleidigt gefühlt. Warum auch? Meine Worte waren anscheinend nicht verständlich genug formuliert, darum möchte ich dies nochmal aufklären:
Es ging und geht nicht um das Thema "offtopic".. es ging und geht ausschließlich darum, dass eine Suchanfrage einfach so rausgehauen wurde. Dabei wurde sowohl von dir, als auch von bastifunbiker das Minimum an Eigeninitiative offensichtlich weggelassen: Der Vergleichspreis. In Kombination mit dem nicht lesen des Hinweises im anderen Thread ergibt sich hier das Bild von einer Person, die einfach nur andere Suchen lassen will, ohne selber den Arsch hoch zu kriegen. Auf dieses Bild habe ich reagiert. Klar, ich hätte auch einen Stuhlkreis gründen können um dem Thema auf die Schliche zu kommen. Aber wir sind hier wohl alle alt genug um auch mal ohne Samthandschuhe in die richtige Richtung geschubst werden zu können. Ich für meinen Teil akzeptiere auch die Kritik an meinem Tonfall ohne es von allen persönlich zu nehmen. Das dieses Bild entsteht und dann auch noch von bastifunbiker später bestätigt wird, ist doch wohl nachvollziehbar?

Nochmal: sorry wenn der Tonfall persönlich beleidigend ankam. Mir platzt die Hutschnur, wenn Menschen Fragen stellen/um Hilfe/Unterstützung bitten oder ähnliches und von Anfang an das Bild werfen, kein Stück mit zu arbeiten - die Kombi machts in dem Fall. Und ja, ich tu mich schwer, dies zu ignorieren.


Hoffentlich merkt der eine oder andere hier aber auch, dass er genau das gleiche tut, was er an meinem Posting angeprangert hat.


----------



## freetourer (23. September 2017)

demlak schrieb:


> Offensichtlich bin ich mit meinem Tonfall zu weit gegangen, dafür entschuldige ich mich auch gerne. Zum Kern steh ich jedoch.
> 
> ....
> 
> ...



Entschuldigung von meiner Seite angenommen - ich bin nicht nachtragend und jeder hat mal einen schlechten Tag.

Allerdings ist Dein letzter Satz doch wohl ein Witz.

Denk bitte noch einmal genau über Intention, Motivation und Art unserer beiden Postings nach. Wenn Du da keinen Unterschied erkennst tut es mir für Dich echt leid.


----------



## schloe (23. September 2017)

Hallo ich suche die Kindshock Lev Si in 31.6 150mm. Das günstigte Angebot das ich gefunden habe liegt bei 219€... sänk ju!


----------



## freetourer (23. September 2017)

schloe schrieb:


> Hallo ich suche die Kindshock Lev Si in 31.6 150mm. Das günstigte Angebot das ich gefunden habe liegt bei 219€... sänk ju!



Die suche ich zufällig auch gerade.

Wo gibt es die denn überhaupt für 219.- ?


----------



## schloe (23. September 2017)

Hier 
https://m.boc24.de/shop/fahrradteil...Y526v9BhSDtMRyd8l9oEjKKOzuVOX3sxoCmx0QAvD_BwE
Mit 10€ Gutschein für Newsletteranmeldung sind's dann 219€


----------



## DerHackbart (25. September 2017)

Suche eine Sunrace MX80 11-50 Kassette unter 72 Euro (gefunden bei actionsports)

Danke!

Gesendet vong Handy her


----------



## sp00n82 (26. September 2017)

DerHackbart schrieb:


> Suche eine Sunrace MX80 11-50 Kassette unter 72 Euro (gefunden bei actionsports)
> 
> Danke!


Hab ich grad letzte Woche gesucht und auch nichts gefunden. Die 72€ sind bereits ein gutes Angebot für die MX80.


----------



## Thebike69 (26. September 2017)

Hallo,
ich SUCHE für meine Magura MT5 die HC3 Bremshebel!!!
54.90€ war bisher das günstigste


----------



## MarkusNBG (26. September 2017)

Thebike69 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich SUCHE für meine Magura MT5 die HC3 Bremshebel!!!
> 54.90€ war bisher das günstigste



gehen die HC3 überhaupt? Hab mir vor paar Monaten die HC1 geholt für meine MT5. 

Günstig über Bikerleben.de bzw den Betreiber Oliver Espunkt über Facebook


----------



## Thebike69 (26. September 2017)

MarkusNBG schrieb:


> gehen die HC3 überhaupt? Hab mir vor paar Monaten die HC1 geholt für meine MT5.
> 
> Günstig über Bikerleben.de bzw den Betreiber Oliver Espunkt über Facebook



Und bist du zufrieden damit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toastet (26. September 2017)

klar gehen die hc3 auch an ner mt5, find nur hc1 wie hc3 so absolut überteuert, gerade wo da ja auch mal was kaputt geht im sturzfall


----------



## HarzEnduro (26. September 2017)

Ich suche nach ein Paar MTB Hosen in lang, welche ich auf meinen All Mountain Touren bequem tragen kann. All das, was ich bisher gefunden habe, war so um die 60-80 € und das erscheint mir zu viel. Ich geb gern etwas mehr für eine gescheite Jacke aus, aber an den Beinen bin ich nicht so empfindlich.


----------



## DerHackbart (26. September 2017)

niconj schrieb:


> Ich suche nach ein Paar MTB Hosen in lang, welche ich auf meinen All Mountain Touren bequem tragen kann. All das, was ich bisher gefunden habe, war so um die 60-80 € und das erscheint mir zu viel. Ich geb gern etwas mehr für eine gescheite Jacke aus, aber an den Beinen bin ich nicht so empfindlich.


Warum nicht einfache Laufhosen unter die Kurze Hose ziehen?
Funktioniert bei mir wunderbar bis ca +5 Grad. Wenns kälter wird, ziehe ich ein Thermo. Lange Thermo Radhose von Vaide unter sie Shorts.

Gesendet vong Handy her


----------



## Canyon-Freak (26. September 2017)

Hallo zusammen.
Ich suche einen Laufradsatz mit folgenden Daten:
VR: 15x110mm Boost
HR: 148x12mm Boost 
Freilauf: Sram xD
Felgen möglichst breit
Budget: Max ca. 300 Euro
Hat jemand ne Idee?


----------



## MrBrightside (27. September 2017)

Canyon-Freak schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen.
> Ich suche einen Laufradsatz mit folgenden Daten:
> VR: 15x110mm Boost
> HR: 148x12mm Boost
> ...


DT E1900

Evtl. mal bei Actionsports durchschauen.

Laufradgröße hast vergessen.


----------



## DerHackbart (27. September 2017)

Canyon-Freak schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen.
> Ich suche einen Laufradsatz mit folgenden Daten:
> VR: 15x110mm Boost
> HR: 148x12mm Boost
> ...


Schau mal bei rcz.

Gesendet vong Handy her


----------



## Ghoste (27. September 2017)

Canyon-Freak schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen.
> Ich suche einen Laufradsatz mit folgenden Daten:
> VR: 15x110mm Boost
> HR: 148x12mm Boost
> ...


 
LR Größe egal?


----------



## Canyon-Freak (27. September 2017)

Sorry 27,5" ;-)


----------



## MTB-1988 (8. Oktober 2017)

So nachdem das Thema Federgabel geklärt ist, kommen wir zum nächsten Thema: Scheibenbremse. Ich brauch ein Komplettset (Bremsen + Scheiben). Ich bin bisher eine Elixir 7 (180mm/160mm) gefahren auf einer Fox 32 Talas mit einem Adapter vorne.

Mir schwiert hier die Formula Cura durch den Kopf. 

a.) Hat jemand ein günstiges Angebot?
b.) welchen Adapter brauch ich vorne (habe jetzt eine Rock Shox Pike RCT3 DualPosition) und hinten?? Ein Verkäufer meinte mal PostMount 5 und 6 oder 7. Bin mir nicht mehr sicher.
c.) Welche Variante empfiehlt Ihr? 180mm/160mm oder 180mm/180mm oder 200mm/180mm?

Preis: Unter 150 € wäre der Hammer. Möchte ungern Bremsen von Magura und SRAM. Bisher nur negative Erfahrungen gemacht. Hatte mal die One, da lief aber auch etwas nicht gut, habe aber von der CUra viel gutes gelesen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## urban_overload (8. Oktober 2017)

Hat hier jemand eine Idee, wo man das DT Swiss Upgrade Kit 36T für Ratchet System-Naben halbwegs günstig herbekommt?

70€ oder mehr für 2 so blöde Zahnscheiben find ich nun doch etwas... ambitioniert, so vong Preispolitik her.


----------



## jammerlappen (8. Oktober 2017)

Warum nicht gleich das mit 54?


----------



## sp00n82 (8. Oktober 2017)

MTB-1988 schrieb:


> So nachdem das Thema Federgabel geklärt ist, kommen wir zum nächsten Thema: Scheibenbremse. Ich brauch ein Komplettset (Bremsen + Scheiben). Ich bin bisher eine Elixir 7 (180mm/160mm) gefahren auf einer Fox 32 Talas mit einem Adapter vorne.
> 
> Mir schwiert hier die Formula Cura durch den Kopf.
> 
> ...




PM 6 = 160mm, PM 7 = 180mm, PM 8 = 200mm
Das entspricht so ganz grob in etwa den Größen in Zoll, auch wenn die tatsächlichen Werte dann ganz anders sind.

Wenn deine Pike noch nicht das 2018er Modell ist, dann hat sie einen Mount für 160mm. Ab 2018 dann 180mm. Hinten musst du selbst herausfinden, kann alles zwischen IS mit 140mm und PM mit 180mm sein.

Die Größe musst du ausprobieren, kommt immer auf das Gewicht, den Fahrstil und die Strecke drauf an. Ich wieg zwar z.b. nur 60kg, hab mir ans Enduro aber trotzdem 200/180 dran gemacht. Falsch machst du damit erstmal nichts, evtl. schleppst du halt etwas mehr an Gewicht an den Scheiben herum, und die Dosierbarkeit ist etwas geringer zugunsten der Bremskraft.


----------



## urban_overload (8. Oktober 2017)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Warum nicht gleich das mit 54?


Weil das dann gleich einen Hunderter kostet und der Unterschied zwischen 36 und 54 Zähnen jetzt nicht so groß ist, dass ich das bemerken würde denke ich... außerdem ist mir der Sound der 54t-Scheiben schon zu... wie soll ich sagen... schrill?! Da gefällt mir jener der 36er einfach besser.


----------



## jammerlappen (8. Oktober 2017)

Hast rech, ich hab nicht geschnallt, dass man die Zahnscheiben einzeln kaufen kann.


----------



## Jaerrit (8. Oktober 2017)

Das 54er gibts bei Lukasz von Bikestacja meine ich für 75€, müsste sogar ein Set mit Federn und Fett sein, müsste bei eBay zu finden sein.
Edit: Bei eBay ist es nicht drin, im Shop ist’s drin: http://www.bikestacja.pl/en/set-dt-swiss-star-ratchet-54t-41714.html
Ich würde Lukasz über das Kontaktformular anschreiben, kann ihn empfehlen, zuverlässig!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## urban_overload (8. Oktober 2017)

Danke für den Tipp, 54er dürfte der (momentan?) nicht haben, dafür das 36er mit Spezialfett um knappe 60€. Isn Angebot.


----------



## Jaerrit (8. Oktober 2017)

Ich hatte letztens nach den 54er geschaut, konnte mich aber nicht dazu durchringen auf kaufen zu klicken weil es die 18er ja auch tun  Jedenfalls hatte er sie da noch als lieferbar bei eBay drin, jetzt find ich die auch nicht mehr. Bekommt er sicher wieder rein, oder gibt es da gerade ne Knappheit. Wenn es unbedingt die 54 sein müssen würde ich nachfragen, der antwortet eigentlich zügig


----------



## urban_overload (8. Oktober 2017)

Ne, will eh die 36er, siehe oben. 

Danke nochmal.


----------



## delphi1507 (8. Oktober 2017)

Der Sound aufnem trail ist vernachlässigbar...


----------



## Simon Katsch (9. Oktober 2017)

hat evtl jemand die gopro 4 Session günstiger als das hier gesehen?

https://www.amazon.de/dp/B01BSPLMPW...ode-am-pk-21&ascsubtag=JjW74sW70o5iRxn0rdqC-w

159€...


----------



## toastet (9. Oktober 2017)

Medimax mit Newslettergutschein und Abholung


----------



## Simon Katsch (9. Oktober 2017)

bekommt man nen gutscheincode wenn man sich zum newsletter anmeldet?steht nirgens....und dann halt porto sparen meinst?!


----------



## toastet (9. Oktober 2017)

5 eur gutschein, porto ist teuer.


----------



## MTB-1988 (9. Oktober 2017)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> PM 6 = 160mm, PM 7 = 180mm, PM 8 = 200mm
> Das entspricht so ganz grob in etwa den Größen in Zoll, auch wenn die tatsächlichen Werte dann ganz anders sind.
> 
> Wenn deine Pike noch nicht das 2018er Modell ist, dann hat sie einen Mount für 160mm. Ab 2018 dann 180mm. Hinten musst du selbst herausfinden, kann alles zwischen IS mit 140mm und PM mit 180mm sein.
> ...




Ok und weiß jemand ob und wo es eine günstige/passende Bremse für mich gibt? à la Formula Cura?


----------



## toastet (9. Oktober 2017)

MTB-1988 schrieb:


> Ok und weiß jemand ob und wo es eine günstige/passende Bremse für mich gibt? à la Formula Cura?



Shimano SLX geht immer, für mehr Power Shimano Zee oder Magura MT5


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thewe (10. Oktober 2017)

Ich fahre seit knapp einem halben Jahr das Cube Race One 2017 in Serienausstattung ( https://www.cube.eu/2017/hardtail/ltd/cube-race-one-blacknflashred-2017/ ) und bin insgesamt sehr zufrieden.
Ich würde gerne in Laufräder investieren, allerdings bin ich mit den neuen Steckachsen-Systemen nicht ganz firm. Kann mir einer einen guten Laufradsatz (max. 250-300 €, 29 Zoll) empfehlen, der in das genannte Rad passt ohne irgendwelchen Adaptersysteme? Reifen wären XK/RK mit Schlauch (tubeless Tauglichkeit wäre prinzipiell für die Zukunft vielleicht nett).

Vielen Dank!

Edit: Kampfgewicht 70 kg, 80% Waldautobahn, 20% leichte Trails. Ziel Rad erleichtern ;-)


----------



## Asrael (10. Oktober 2017)

thewe schrieb:


> Ich fahre seit knapp einem halben Jahr das Cube Race One 2017 in Serienausstattung ( https://www.cube.eu/2017/hardtail/ltd/cube-race-one-blacknflashred-2017/ ) und bin insgesamt sehr zufrieden.
> Ich würde gerne in Laufräder investieren, allerdings bin ich mit den neuen Steckachsen-Systemen nicht ganz firm. Kann mir einer einen guten Laufradsatz (max. 250-300 €, 29 Zoll) empfehlen, der in das genannte Rad passt ohne irgendwelchen Adaptersysteme? Reifen wären XK/RK mit Schlauch (tubeless Tauglichkeit wäre prinzipiell für die Zukunft vielleicht nett).
> 
> Vielen Dank!
> ...


Bei deinem Budget bleib lieber bei deinem LRS.


----------



## MTB-1988 (10. Oktober 2017)

toastet schrieb:


> Shimano SLX geht immer, für mehr Power Shimano Zee oder Magura MT5



Shimano und Magura kommen auf jeden Fall nicht in Frage.


----------



## wartool (10. Oktober 2017)

Alter... ist hier doch kein Kaufberatungsthread.. würdet Ihr Euch bitte dran halten? Gute Empfehlung sind scheinbar eh nicht gewünscht.. Wenn du ne Cura willst, dann kauf sie! Aber frag nicht nach Alternativen, die dann eh  nix sind laut deiner Aussage..


----------



## fone (10. Oktober 2017)

thewe schrieb:


> Ich fahre seit knapp einem halben Jahr das Cube Race One 2017 in Serienausstattung ( https://www.cube.eu/2017/hardtail/ltd/cube-race-one-blacknflashred-2017/ ) und bin insgesamt sehr zufrieden.
> Ich würde gerne in Laufräder investieren, allerdings bin ich mit den neuen Steckachsen-Systemen nicht ganz firm. Kann mir einer einen guten Laufradsatz (max. 250-300 €, 29 Zoll) empfehlen, der in das genannte Rad passt ohne irgendwelchen Adaptersysteme? Reifen wären XK/RK mit Schlauch (tubeless Tauglichkeit wäre prinzipiell für die Zukunft vielleicht nett).
> 
> Vielen Dank!
> ...


Auf RCZ-Angebot warten.

oder bei Actionsports gibts auch LRS unter 2,0kg für unter 300.

Du brauchts vorne 9x100 hinten 10x135 (Schnellspanner)


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (15. Oktober 2017)

Ich suche eine Zee zum guten Kurs.
Beim Bike-Diskont kostet sie aktuell 179 €, bisserl weniger wäre gut.


----------



## LTB (15. Oktober 2017)

hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> Ich suche eine Zee zum guten Kurs.
> Beim Bike-Diskont kostet sie aktuell 179 €, bisserl weniger wäre gut.


einfach zuschlagen. mMn wird der Preis nicht besser


----------



## Simon Katsch (15. Oktober 2017)

-


----------



## Canyon-Freak (15. Oktober 2017)

Suche eine der folgenden Vario-Sützen als "Schnäppchen" ;-)

Fox Transfer 150mm 30,9 inkl. Remote für 1-fach 

o.

Bike Yoke Revive 160mm 30,9 inkl. Triggy 

Habt ihr da was?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrBrightside (15. Oktober 2017)

Canyon-Freak schrieb:


> Suche eine der folgenden Vario-Sützen als "Schnäppchen" ;-)
> 
> Fox Transfer 150mm 30,9 inkl. Remote für 1-fach
> 
> ...


Bei BC ist die Revive ein wenig reduziert:

https://www.bike-components.de/de/s/?keywords=Revive 160


----------



## Canyon-Freak (15. Oktober 2017)

Aber leider nur die "alte" Version...


----------



## delphi1507 (15. Oktober 2017)

Canyon-Freak schrieb:


> Aber leider nur die "alte" Version...


Die neue wirst du auch nicht reduziert finden! Ist ihr Geld aber wert!


----------



## herbstl78 (16. Oktober 2017)

Magura MT Trail Sport um 161€, oder gibts die wo billiger?

https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kau...x0x1uD_TK8-GyAOTf-TZKr0FRR-YShEAaAkY1EALw_wcB


----------



## jts-nemo (16. Oktober 2017)

Hat jemand ne Idee, wo ich billige, robuste Laufräder (oder auch nur Hinterrad) in 26" her bekomme? Achsen wären 20*110 und 12*142, wobei wie gesagt auch nur ein HR reichen würde. Darf ruhig wirklich nicht leicht sein, das günstigste was ich finde sind HR alleine für ~90/100€, was mir schon eher viel ist.


----------



## memphis35 (16. Oktober 2017)

jts-nemo schrieb:


> Hat jemand ne Idee, wo ich billige, robuste Laufräder (oder auch nur Hinterrad) in 26" her bekomme


Im Bikemarkt gebraucht bei deiner Preisvorstellung .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jts-nemo (16. Oktober 2017)

Danke für den Hinweis, da suche ich schon - wirklich günstiger geht es da auch kaum. Hätt ja sein können, dass jemand was weiß, wenn es wirklich schwer sein darf


----------



## delphi1507 (17. Oktober 2017)

Rcz?


----------



## boblike (17. Oktober 2017)

Canyon-Freak schrieb:


> Suche eine der folgenden Vario-Sützen als "Schnäppchen" ;-)
> 
> Fox Transfer 150mm 30,9 inkl. Remote für 1-fach
> 
> ...


Bei RCZ gab es Gestern eine 30.9 mit 150mm für 209.


----------



## boblike (17. Oktober 2017)

boblike schrieb:


> Bei RCZ gab es Gestern eine 30.9 mit 150mm für 209.


http://www.rczbikeshop.com/uk/racef...vel-150mm-sp16turdp30-9x440x150blk-31885.html

gefunden!


----------



## sp00n82 (17. Oktober 2017)

jts-nemo schrieb:


> Danke für den Hinweis, da suche ich schon - wirklich günstiger geht es da auch kaum. Hätt ja sein können, dass jemand was weiß, wenn es wirklich schwer sein darf


100€ für ein neues Laufrad ist schon ziemlich günstig.
Bei RCZ ist zwar momentan gerade wieder ein Private Sale mit 20 Tagen Lieferzeit für einen 26" Laufradsatz mit 130€, aber das ist halt mit Schnellspanner vorne und hinten (und 19mm Maulweite so wie ich das verstanden habe). Kann man vielleicht umbauen, aber dann bist du auch wieder bei 90-100€ pro Laufrad.
(Code RCZACD, gültig bis zum 18. Oktober)


----------



## delphi1507 (17. Oktober 2017)

boblike schrieb:


> http://www.rczbikeshop.com/uk/racef...vel-150mm-sp16turdp30-9x440x150blk-31885.html
> 
> gefunden!


Da würde ich die revive immer vorziehen...


----------



## Canyon-Freak (17. Oktober 2017)

Das ist ja auch weder eine Transfer noch eine Revive. Kommt für mich leider auch nicht in Frage.


----------



## tomac85 (18. Oktober 2017)

Als Testsieger-Set irgendwo günstiger als 120 Euro? 

Eventuell auch als Prämie plus Zuzahlung im Abo?

https://www.bike-components.de/de/S...m-Drehmomentschluessel-Testsieger-Set-p45105/

Schon mal vielen Dank.


----------



## LarsLipp (19. Oktober 2017)

jts-nemo schrieb:


> Hat jemand ne Idee, wo ich billige, robuste Laufräder (oder auch nur Hinterrad) in 26" her bekomme? Achsen wären 20*110 und 12*142, wobei wie gesagt auch nur ein HR reichen würde. Darf ruhig wirklich nicht leicht sein, das günstigste was ich finde sind HR alleine für ~90/100€, was mir schon eher viel ist.



Mache doch hier im Suchforum einen Thread auf. Einmal wurde mir was angeboten einmal nicht. 

https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/f/suche.97/


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (19. Oktober 2017)

Ich benutze seit 10 Jahren diesen Drehmo und wüsste keinen Grund, warum man mehr Geld ausgeben sollte:
https://www.voelkner.de/products/161444/Drehmomentschluessel-6-3mm-1-4-6-30n.html

Das Argument, dass der Syntace auch für kleinere Drehmomente taugt halte ich für fadenscheinig, da die Präzision in dem Einstellbereich eh nicht besonders gut ist und man den Proxxon auch mit < 6 Nm nutzen kann, nur fehlt da halt die aufgedruckte Skala dafür.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FunkyRay (19. Oktober 2017)

Weil Tests dem Syntace aka Wera Drehmomentschlüssel eine hohe Genauigkeit bescheinigen. Die Abweichungen sind ja vor allem im unteren Bereich des JEWEILIGEN Einstellungsbereichs stark ausgeprägt.

Nicht umsonst deckt eine Schlüssel jeweils verschiedene Bereiche ab und dieser ist nicht nur aufgrund der fehlende Skala beschränkt. Der von dir verlinkte löst unter 6NM gar nicht erst aus bzw. ist dafür nicht kalibriert und das wäre mir bei den heutigen Komponenten zu gefährlich. Ich will meinen Vorbau und Carbonlenker nicht mit etwa 5NM +- 2NM fest ziehen


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (19. Oktober 2017)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Ich will meinen Vorbau und Carbonlenker nicht mit etwa 5NM +- 2NM fest ziehen



Ich will auch gar nicht in Zweifel ziehen, dass es für den anderen Drehmo einen sinnvollen Einsatzzweck gibt, aber mir ist halt beim Schrauben noch keiner unter gekommen, auch nicht an der Carbon-Rennfeile. Deshalb sollte man schon genau die Anforderungen prüfen, bevor man mehr als doppelt so viel dafür ausgibt.


----------



## sp00n82 (19. Oktober 2017)

jts-nemo schrieb:


> Hat jemand ne Idee, wo ich billige, robuste Laufräder (oder auch nur Hinterrad) in 26" her bekomme? Achsen wären 20*110 und 12*142, wobei wie gesagt auch nur ein HR reichen würde. Darf ruhig wirklich nicht leicht sein, das günstigste was ich finde sind HR alleine für ~90/100€, was mir schon eher viel ist.


Grad drüber gestolpert.
https://www.facebook.com/groups/511...98687373575700/?sale_post_id=1398687373575700


----------



## jules86 (19. Oktober 2017)

Hallo, ich suche eine Lyrik RCT3 27,5 15x100mm für unter 609€. Am Besten mit 160mm. Hat da irgendwer was gesehen?


----------



## AnAx (19. Oktober 2017)

Nur in 180mm gefunden für 600,-


----------



## EVHD (21. Oktober 2017)

Moin, ich suche für mein Bruder ein Enduro. 
Größe L (47-48cm Sitzrohr) und ein Budget von 3000€. Gerne auch billiger um dann Geld reinzustecken.


----------



## veraono (21. Oktober 2017)

EVHD schrieb:


> Moin, ich suche für mein Bruder ein Enduro.
> Größe L (47-48cm Sitzrohr) und ein Budget von 3000€. Gerne auch billiger um dann Geld reinzustecken.





veraono schrieb:


> Enduro Schnaeppchen gesucht?
> 
> Giant Reign 2 LTD (2017)
> 1900.-
> ...


----------



## HarzEnduro (22. Oktober 2017)

Gibt es derzeit irgendwo gute MTB (Harttail oder Fully erstmal egal) in sehr kleinen Rahmengrößen im Angebot? Ich könnte rein theoretisch auch noch warten und schauen, dass im Winter etwas raus gehauen wird.


----------



## MrBrightside (22. Oktober 2017)

niconj schrieb:


> Gibt es derzeit irgendwo gute MTB (Harttail oder Fully erstmal egal) in sehr kleinen Rahmengrößen im Angebot? Ich könnte rein theoretisch auch noch warten und schauen, dass im Winter etwas raus gehauen wird.


Das vlt?

https://www.rabe-bike.de/shop/centurion-backfire-pro-900-27-matt-schwarz-grau-blau-2016.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bs99 (22. Oktober 2017)

EVHD schrieb:


> Moin, ich suche für mein Bruder ein Enduro.
> Größe L (47-48cm Sitzrohr) und ein Budget von 3000€. Gerne auch billiger um dann Geld reinzustecken.


Nukeproof Mega 2018 in verschiedenen Varianten und Laufradgrössen


----------



## Asrael (22. Oktober 2017)

EVHD schrieb:


> Moin, ich suche für mein Bruder ein Enduro.
> Größe L (47-48cm Sitzrohr) und ein Budget von 3000€. Gerne auch billiger um dann Geld reinzustecken.


http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/...inbike-carbon-sram-x1-1x11-2017/rp-prod146566


----------



## Deleted 283425 (30. Oktober 2017)

Suche DHR II DD 3C 27,5, a) überhaupt, b) unter 60€

DD = Doubledown


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (2. November 2017)

Ich suche eine günstige Kurbel mit 30er Kettenblatt, idealerweise unter 100 Euro.
Entweder Hollowtech-kompatibel oder mit Innenlager dabei für BB92 (z.B. GXP).
Bei der Länge wären 165 oder 170 mm ideal.


----------



## LTB (2. November 2017)

hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> Ich suche eine günstige Kurbel mit 30er Kettenblatt, idealerweise unter 100 Euro.
> Entweder Hollowtech-kompatibel oder mit Innenlager dabei für BB92 (z.B. GXP).
> Bei der Länge wären 165 oder 170 mm ideal.


https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/sram-gx-1400-1x11-fach-kurbel-170mm-gxp-30t-582618


----------



## fone (2. November 2017)

Warum nicht eine schöne SLX? Kostet mit Kettenblatt unter 100€, zb bei bike discount.
https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kau...rbel-fc-m7000-1-ohne-kettenblatt-170mm-532216


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ernmar (2. November 2017)

Suche Maxxis Shorty 29x2,35 oder 29x2,5 günstiger als 45,50€
https://www.kurbelix.de/Maxxis-Shor...MIwvzI1MCf1wIVAxwbCh2etwg4EAQYBCABEgLiy_D_BwE


----------



## nobss (6. November 2017)

Hallo Gemeinde 

Ich suche die BFO H2O für weniger als 594€, vielen Dank im Voraus und einen guten Start in die Woche @ all


----------



## Seb_87 (7. November 2017)

nobss schrieb:


> Hallo Gemeinde
> 
> Ich suche die BFO H2O für weniger als 594€, vielen Dank im Voraus und einen guten Start in die Woche @ all



https://www.bruegelmann.de/brakefor...5_pla&ef_id=V6HzUgAABONWOrE9:20171107053751:s


----------



## demlak (12. November 2017)

Wollte gestern das tolle Angebot von BC nutzen und einen SON 28 15 NaDy (schwarz, 32, 6 loch disc) für 200 Euro kaufen. Doch leider hab nicht mehr dran gedacht, als ich auf der Arbeit spontan eingesprungen bin und am Abend war der NaDy ausverkauft =(

Falls da jemand ein ähnliches Angebot kennt, bitte zu mir.


----------



## markus182 (21. November 2017)

Gibt es irgendwo Rabatt auf Lupine Lampen? Würde mir gerne die SL A kaufen...


----------



## damonsta (21. November 2017)

markus182 schrieb:


> Gibt es irgendwo Rabatt auf Lupine Lampen? Würde mir gerne die SL A kaufen...



Winterpokal mitmachen, wenn du genug nachts unterwegs bist bekommst du einen 10% Gutschein bei Lupine im Shop.


----------



## Jaerrit (21. November 2017)

markus182 schrieb:


> Gibt es irgendwo Rabatt auf Lupine Lampen? Würde mir gerne die SL A kaufen...



Oder als Dimbo bei funktionelles.de


----------



## decay (22. November 2017)

Suche den Evoc Bike Travel Bag XL für ein 29er Rad in XL für günstiger als 380 EUR, denke das geht eh nicht.


----------



## fone (24. November 2017)

Den Thread bitte noch in die neue Schnäppchenabteilung verschieben.

Suche einen Shop, der Ortema verkauft und  bei den Black-Rabatt-Geschichten mitmacht.
Danke!


----------



## Goddi8 (26. November 2017)

Suche einen DHR 27.5 II 2.4 WT 3c Maxxterra unter 50€ (sofern überhaupt irgendwo lieferbar)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarkusNBG (26. November 2017)

suche einen Schwalbe Hans Dampf Addix Soft in 27,7 x 2,35 für ca 35 eur


----------



## veraono (9. Dezember 2017)

Hat jemand einen guten Schnäppchen Tipp für eine möglichst atmungsaktive 3-Lagen  Hardshell mit Unterarm-Reißverschlüssen,so bis c.a. 200.- Euro? 
Edit: in Größe XL od. XXL

Soll ein Allrounder sein, Touren mit schwerem Rucksack stehen nicht im Vordergrund


----------



## decay (9. Dezember 2017)

Sherpa Lithang hab ich ma für 180 neu gekauft, gute Jacke, Qualität definitiv mit den Top-Marken vergleichbar. Ist glaub ich Sympatex. Ansonsten is 3L und <200 wenig realistisch.
Und nächste Frage, braucht man 3L, würde ich verneinen, wenn man nicht plant bei Regen loszufahren.


----------



## veraono (9. Dezember 2017)

decay schrieb:


> Sherpa Lithang hab ich ma für 180 neu gekauft, gute Jacke, Qualität definitiv mit den Top-Marken vergleichbar. Ist glaub ich Sympatex. Ansonsten is 3L und <200 wenig realistisch.
> Und nächste Frage, braucht man 3L, würde ich verneinen, wenn man nicht plant bei Regen loszufahren.


Danke, hast du einen Link zu der Sherpa?
Und ja, ich suche und brauche eine 100% wasserdichte Jacke, eine 3L da sich meine bisherige 2,5L mit Kurzarmshirt wie Plastikfolie auf der Haut anfühlt und ich kein wurschteliges Innenfutter mag.


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (9. Dezember 2017)

veraono schrieb:


> Danke, hast du einen Link zu der Sherpa?
> Und ja, ich suche und brauche eine 100% wasserdichte Jacke, eine 3L da sich meine bisherige 2,5L mit Kurzarmshirt wie Plastikfolie auf der Haut anfühlt und ich kein wurschteliges Innenfutter mag.


Fährst du die Jacke ohne Shirt drunter?
Link aber nicht zu dem Preis


----------



## veraono (9. Dezember 2017)

Asphaltsurfer schrieb:


> Fährst du die Jacke ohne Shirt drunter?
> Link aber nicht zu dem Preis


Danke,  den hatte ich auch über Google gefunden, der Link zu dem 180 eur Preis wäre interessant gewesen.
Und ja, ich trage die Jacke ganzjährig, zum Sport, Biken, Wandern und im Alltag und bei schweißtreibenden Aktivitäten, auch mal nur mit Kurzarmshirt je nach Temp., alles was man eben mit einer guten Jacke bei Regen so macht.
Ich will aber den Thread und euch nicht mit meinen Belanglosigkeiten belasten.
Wenn jemand einen spannenden Link -auch gerne mit eigener Erfahrung hat- immer gerne her damit, eine ausführliche vorab- Beratung brauchts hier denke ich nicht.


----------



## Asrael (9. Dezember 2017)

veraono schrieb:


> Danke,  den hatte ich auch über Google gefunden, der Link zu dem 180 eur Preis wäre interessant gewesen.
> Und ja, ich trage die Jacke ganzjährig, zum Sport, Biken, Wandern und im Alltag und bei schweißtreibenden Aktivitäten, auch mal nur mit Kurzarmshirt je nach Temp., alles was man eben mit einer guten Jacke bei Regen so macht.
> Ich will aber den Thread und euch nicht mit meinen Belanglosigkeiten belasten.
> Wenn jemand einen spannenden Link -auch gerne mit eigener Erfahrung hat- immer gerne her damit, eine ausführliche vorab- Beratung brauchts hier denke ich nicht.


http://www.wigglesport.de/race-face-team-chute-waterproof-jacket-2/

Top Preis.
Fahr die Chute jetzt ca. 3 Jahre.
Ich hab leider den Fehler gemacht sie nach dem imprägnieren in den Trockner zu stecken, das mögen die verschweißten Nähte nicht. 
Ich werde die demnächst mal alle verkleben.


----------



## Bioantrieb (9. Dezember 2017)

@veraono schau mal bei Bergzeit.de rein, da gibt es dieses WE 20% auf Hardshell Jacken.


----------



## decay (9. Dezember 2017)

Link geht nicht, 2016 bei Sport Bittl in Allach gekauft im WSV.
Die RF ist top für den Kurs, guter Preis. Hab die Agent von denen, war auch ein guter Kauf, aber irgendwann schwitzt man halt von innen ordentlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matsch (9. Dezember 2017)

Glaub es gab Adidas Terrex GTX bei SportScheck günstig.


----------



## ONE78 (12. Dezember 2017)

Asrael schrieb:


> http://www.wigglesport.de/race-face-team-chute-waterproof-jacket-2/
> 
> Top Preis.
> Fahr die Chute jetzt ca. 3 Jahre.
> ...



mit was verklebst du die genau? link?
meine mammut löst sich auch auf?!


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (12. Dezember 2017)

ONE78 schrieb:


> mit was verklebst du die genau? link?
> meine mammut löst sich auch auf?!


Ich habe meine alte Arcteryx Hardshell mit Textilkleber von Pattex geklebt. Hält bisher sehr gut, hat die erste Wäsche überstanden und zeigt keine unerwünschten Nebenerscheinungen.


----------



## decay (12. Dezember 2017)

https://www.extremtextil.de/seamtape-f-3-lagige-gewebe-22mm.html


----------



## Asrael (12. Dezember 2017)

ONE78 schrieb:


> mit was verklebst du die genau? link?
> meine mammut löst sich auch auf?!


Damit wollt ich es versuchen. https://www.camping-outdoor.eu/zelt...njq-O1oiFnOGni6pCwYH18owfeB_clFhoCbQkQAvD_BwE


----------



## ONE78 (12. Dezember 2017)

Asrael schrieb:


> Damit wollt ich es versuchen. https://www.camping-outdoor.eu/zelt...njq-O1oiFnOGni6pCwYH18owfeB_clFhoCbQkQAvD_BwE


das liest sich besser als das bügeltape. bitte unbedingt erfahrungsbericht schreiben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bildbrecher (14. Dezember 2017)

Suche einen Trek Superfly Rahmen in 17,5, am bessten 2016.


----------



## veraono (1. Januar 2018)

veraono schrieb:


> Hat jemand einen guten Schnäppchen Tipp für eine möglichst atmungsaktive 3-Lagen  Hardshell mit Unterarm-Reißverschlüssen,so bis c.a. 200.- Euro?
> Edit: in Größe XL od. XXL
> 
> Soll ein Allrounder sein, Touren mit schwerem Rucksack stehen nicht im Vordergrund


So, kurze Rückmeldung und Danke nochmal für alle Tipps.  Ich hab mich jetzt nach langem zögern für die Ayacucho Pacer 3l event  entschieden . Das Angebot für 160.- bis 7.1. bei MCTrek schien mir sehr fair.
EDIT:
Angebot war sehr fair aber die großen Front-Taschen der Jacke ziehen sich innen über min. 2/3 der gesamten Frontpartie und sind nicht Mesh-Hinterlegt sondern Komplett mit 3L-"gefüttert", sodass großflächig Doppellagig 3L "Obermaterial" verarbeitet ist. Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass das noch sonderlich atmungsaktiv sein soll, außerdem taugen die Taschen damit nicht als Ventilationen, daher ging sie letztlich doch zurück.


----------



## schneller Emil (2. Januar 2018)

Suche:
Matura MT Trail Sport günstiger als 159,90 Euro (bei BMO). (Ev anderes Angebot mit Scheiben?) (oder einen Rabattcode)
https://www.bike-mailorder.de/magura-mt-trail-sport-scheibenbremse
merci


----------



## battiwr (2. Januar 2018)

Abboniert


----------



## Asrael (2. Januar 2018)

schneller Emil schrieb:


> Suche:
> Matura MT Trail Sport günstiger als 159,90 Euro (bei BMO). (Ev anderes Angebot mit Scheiben?) (oder einen Rabattcode)
> https://www.bike-mailorder.de/magura-mt-trail-sport-scheibenbremse
> merci


https://bikerleben.de/produkt/magura-mt-trail-sport-1-finger-hc-hebel/

Bitteschön


----------



## schneller Emil (3. Januar 2018)

Danke!!!!


----------



## AndiBar361 (3. Januar 2018)

Suche ein gutes Angebot für die Bikeyoke Revive 185mm 30,9mm mit triggy 
Standartpreis 420 Euro


----------



## delphi1507 (3. Januar 2018)

AndiBar361 schrieb:


> Suche ein gutes Angebot für die Bikeyoke Revive 185mm 30,9mm mit triggy
> Standartpreis 420 Euro


Außer gebraucht wirst du da kaum Glück haben einzigste Quellen BC und bikeyoke BC hatte zum Versionswechsel reduziert, sonst ist aber immer der reguläre Preis fällig, die Stütze ist es aber wert!


----------



## Ghoste (4. Januar 2018)

Suche günstig einen RockShox Stealth Reverb Hebel "links oben" oder gibt es im Forum evtl. eine Tauschbörse?!


----------



## AndiBar361 (4. Januar 2018)

Ghoste schrieb:


> Suche günstig einen RockShox Stealth Reverb Hebel "links oben" oder gibt es im Forum evtl. eine Tauschbörse?!


https://www.hibike.de/rock-shox-rev...mx-klemmung-p6afd21d24c876efa8d732b8a91cc019a


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghoste (4. Januar 2018)

Egtl nur den Hebel 



AndiBar361 schrieb:


> https://www.hibike.de/rock-shox-rev...mx-klemmung-p6afd21d24c876efa8d732b8a91cc019a


----------



## boblike (4. Januar 2018)

Ghoste schrieb:


> Egtl nur den Hebel


Im Schnäppchen Fred gab es welche vor zwei Tagen.


----------



## Canyon-Freak (7. Januar 2018)

Sram Eagle GX Upgrade Kit mit Trigger für <=250 Euro.


----------



## rider1970 (2. Februar 2018)

Suche günstig einen Evoc Travel Bag für mein 27,5er Enduro
Günstigstes Angebot sagt Google bei funktionelles.de für 315€, jemand noch für weniger gesehen?

Nehme auch gerne was gebrauchtes wenn ihr was im Angebot habt


----------



## osbow (4. Februar 2018)

Gibt's den "Suche ein Schnäppchen"-Thread nicht mehr?

Bin aktuell auf der Suche nach einem *Syntace Vector Carbon High35. *200 Flocken sind wohl Standard. Weiß jemand wo es Syntace-Teile etwas günstiger gibt?


----------



## hasardeur (4. Februar 2018)

Ich suche Teile zum Aufbau eines neuen RR. Vielleicht könnt Ihr trotzdem helfen. Aktuell suche ich eine Schaltgruppe, gern als Upgrade Kit. Im Auge habe ich entweder eine 105er Gruppe (ab 5700) alternativ Apex oder Rival. 20 Gänge genügen.
Wenn dann noch jemand einen preiswerten LRS bis max. 1800g findet, wäre das auch klasse. Der LRS sollte auch schwere Jungs aushalten können (120 kg Systemgewicht).

Ich habe keine Eile, wenn Euch also was über den Weg läuft, wäre ich über einen Tipp dankbar.


----------



## xTr3Me (4. Februar 2018)

osbow schrieb:


> Gibt's den "Suche ein Schnäppchen"-Thread nicht mehr?
> 
> Bin aktuell auf der Suche nach einem *Syntace Vector Carbon High35. *200 Flocken sind wohl Standard. Weiß jemand wo es Syntace-Teile etwas günstiger gibt?


Evtl MOUNTAINLOVE oder mal ein paar Liteville Händler anschreiben. Am besten wäre es du kennst jemanden der ein liteville kauft, der kriegt den Lenker für um die 130 dazu..


----------



## krysheri (9. Februar 2018)

Irgendwo Dichtmilch im Angebot? Stans, Schwalbe, Tunes, TruckerCo, etc.

22,70 € inkl. Versand
für Stans


----------



## Bioantrieb (9. Februar 2018)

Kann Dir ein Schwalbe Jubiläumsset anbieten, besteht aus DocBlue 500ml, Easy Fit und einem Kaffeebechet aus Porzellan.


Für 25 € inkl. Versand gehört es Dir.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RalleM (9. Februar 2018)

Ich habe es gerade Anfang dieses Jahres mit Elastofit probiert. Bin durch Beiträge hier im Forum darauf gestossen. Einfach mal suchen.
Hat problemlos funktioniert und bei mir war es das erste Mal mit Tubeless. Da bezahlst Du so ca. 20 €/Liter und musst ja noch verdünnen, weil das Zeug sehr dickflüssig ist. Man kommt also ziemlich weit mit einer Flasche.

Gruß
Ralle


----------



## Monche (9. Februar 2018)

Ich bin seit geraumer Zeit nach einem Clif Bar  schnäppchen am suchen.

Falls jemand was gefunden hat....


----------



## decay (9. Februar 2018)

17,95 bei Wiggle fuer die 12er Box.


----------



## olligpunkt (14. Februar 2018)

Suche günstig den Rock Shox Reverb 1x Hebel.


----------



## decay (14. Februar 2018)

Triggy und DeHy? 

Ansonsten stehen die mit ca. 70 Euro gelistet, eventuell kann man bei einem der Händler noch nen Gutschein kriegen.


----------



## Wolfplayer (17. Februar 2018)

rider1970 schrieb:


> Suche günstig einen Evoc Travel Bag für mein 27,5er Enduro
> Günstigstes Angebot sagt Google bei funktionelles.de für 315€, jemand noch für weniger gesehen?
> 
> Nehme auch gerne was gebrauchtes wenn ihr was im Angebot habt




suche ich auch grad 
aber die blaue EVOC fuer 315 ist dort z.Z. nicht lieferbar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tibo13 (18. Februar 2018)

Moin,
ich suche ein günstiges Angebot für FiveTen Freerider Contact oder Freerider Pro. Falls jemand hierfür ein Schnäppchen gesehen hat- immer her damit. Danke!


----------



## hasardeur (18. Februar 2018)

Impact VXi gehen auch?

https://www.bike-components.de/de/Five-Ten/Impact-VXi-MTB-Schuhe-p38281/


----------



## Flo7 (18. Februar 2018)

Suche ein Gutes Angebot für die FOX 32 SC 15x110, ideal die Factory Variante, in 29"

Überall wird die 27,5er verschleudert aber die 29er gibts leider nirgends günstig?!


----------



## urban_overload (18. Februar 2018)

tibo13 schrieb:


> FiveTen Freerider Contact oder Freerider Pro


Nur ein kleiner Einwurf: Nimm die Pro. Die Contact haben sich bei mir nach nicht einmal einem halben Jahr quasi aufgelöst, die Pro machen einen deutlich besseren, hochwertigeren, robusteren Eindruck. Außerdem hat man mit den Contact durch die tlw. komplett glatte Sohle auf Matsch genau 0 Grip, auch da sind die Pro um Welten besser.


----------



## hasardeur (18. Februar 2018)

Die glatte Sohle bietet allerdings Mega Gripp auf dem Pedal. Am besten hat man zwei Paar Schuhe, für trockene und nasse Bedingungen.


----------



## Hindruin (18. Februar 2018)

Ciao zäme,

suche aktuell:

1x XT oder XTR Antriebsgruppe inc. Kurbel, wenn möglich mit 46er Kassette
1x XT Bremsset inc. Scheiben
1x Laufrad Satz für Enduro, Center Lock und Shimano, Fahrgewicht 110 kg, Favorit gerade DT E 1700

Wenn jemand ein Schnäppchen hat, immer her damit,

VG


----------



## urban_overload (18. Februar 2018)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Die glatte Sohle bietet allerdings Mega Gripp auf dem Pedal. Am besten hat man zwei Paar Schuhe, für trockene und nasse Bedingungen.


Ich hab den Grip auf meinen Pedalen (NC-17 Sudpin III S-Pro) betreffend keinen Unterschied zwischen Contact und Pro feststellen können.


----------



## hasardeur (18. Februar 2018)

Möglich, auf anderen Pedalen merkt man es deutlich (Ion, Black One)


----------



## urban_overload (18. Februar 2018)

DU merkst es - bzw. bildest dir ein es zu merken. 

Sei dir natürlich unbenommen.


----------



## veraono (18. Februar 2018)

Bla


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freetourer (18. Februar 2018)

Bla Bla


----------



## rebirth (19. Februar 2018)

Hindruin schrieb:


> Ciao zäme,
> 
> suche aktuell:
> 
> ...


rcz newsletter abonieren..


----------



## thk0106 (19. Februar 2018)

tibo13 schrieb:


> Moin,
> ich suche ein günstiges Angebot für FiveTen Freerider Contact oder Freerider Pro. Falls jemand hierfür ein Schnäppchen gesehen hat- immer her damit. Danke!



https://www.bike24.de/sale/katalog-1000/hersteller-577

Bike24 hat derzeit viele Fiveten im Angebot. Z.B. den Five Ten Freerider Contact MTB Schuh - Grey/Blue für 69€


----------



## nobss (19. Februar 2018)

Also mein FiveTen Freerider Contact hat sich bisher nicht aufgelöst und hat schon paar hundert Kilometer hinter sich 
Der PRO baut glaube ich ein wenig flacher, sieht für mich so auf den Fotos aus.


----------



## LeoRollt (20. Februar 2018)

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einer Rock Shox Reverb Stealth (B1) mit 100 mm Hub und 30,9 mm Durchmesser. Gibt es die aktuell irgendwo für <200€?


----------



## rebirth (21. Februar 2018)

Gibts ab und an im rcz newsletter


----------



## LeoRollt (22. Februar 2018)

rebirth schrieb:


> Gibts ab und an im rcz newsletter



Danke Dir, werde dort eine Auge drauf werfen. Die rcz Sachen sind aber ja auch oft erst nach langer Wartezeit verfügbar, allzu lange kann ich aber leider nicht mehr warten.


----------



## fone (22. Februar 2018)

Ich wär ja an ner Fox Transfer Performance 150/31,6 interessiert.
unter 298,90.

Da ist grundsätzlich keine Fernbedienung dabei, oder?


----------



## Asrael (22. Februar 2018)

fone schrieb:


> Ich wär ja an ner Fox Transfer Performance 150/31,6 interessiert.
> unter 298,90.
> 
> Da ist grundsätzlich keine Fernbedienung dabei, oder?


Wie wäre es damit?
https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/1083487-fox-racing-shox-vario-sattelstutze-transfer-31-6


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fone (22. Februar 2018)

Asrael schrieb:


> Wie wäre es damit?
> https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/1083487-fox-racing-shox-vario-sattelstutze-transfer-31-6


Martin _Wanker_... ja klar.

Ok! Danke! Wo ist der Haken?


----------



## bs99 (22. Februar 2018)

Da gibt’s keinen. Der Martin ist ein feiner Kerl und vertrauenswürdig, habe schon drei Räder bei ihm gekauft.


----------



## mikefize (22. Februar 2018)

bs99 schrieb:


> Da gibt’s keinen. Der Martin ist ein feiner Kerl und vertrauenswürdig, habe schon drei Räder bei ihm gekauft.



Ich finds aber schon ein wenig unsympathisch und nicht unbedingt vertrauenswürdig, wenn gefühlt die Hälfte der angebotenen Teile hier im BM aus RCZ Sonderangeboten stammen und natürlich mit einem saftigen Aufpreis weiterverkauft werden.

*Korrektur: Bei RCZ gibt's auch Händleraccounts. Was ich geschrieben habe ist demnach Blödsinn. Sorry dafür.*


----------



## LeoRollt (22. Februar 2018)

mikefize schrieb:


> Ich finds aber schon ein wenig unsympathisch und nicht unbedingt vertrauenswürdig, wenn gefühlt die Hälfte der angebotenen Teile hier im BM aus RCZ Sonderangeboten stammen und natürlich mit einem saftigen Aufpreis weiterverkauft werden.



Das ist wahrscheinlich eins der am meisten diskutierten Themen hier. Der Martin hat gewerblich einen Shop angemeldet und kauft Sachen günstig ein und verkauft sie teurer - wie jeder Verkäufer. Das ist sein Job, damit verdient er sein Geld.

Was genau ist daran jetzt nicht vertrauenswürdig? Dann sind Bike-Components und Bike Discount auch wenig vertrauenswürdig.


----------



## mikefize (22. Februar 2018)

LeoRollt schrieb:


> Das ist wahrscheinlich eins der am meisten diskutierten Themen hier. Der Martin hat gewerblich einen Shop angemeldet und kauft Sachen günstig ein und verkauft sie teurer - wie jeder Verkäufer. Das ist sein Job, damit verdient er sein Geld.
> 
> Was genau ist daran jetzt nicht vertrauenswürdig? Dann sind Bike-Components und Bike Discount auch wenig vertrauenswürdig.



Naja, vertrauenswürdig hin oder her... schnellere Abwicklungen bei Gewährleistungsfällen gibt es ganz gewiss nicht, wenn das über RCZ läuft.

Und es ist sehr wohl ein Unterschied, ob ich als ein Bike-Components günstig beim Vertrieb oder Großhändler einkaufe, oder ob ich als Händler den Leuten in einem Endkundenshop die Schnäppchen wegschnappe und sie dann mit Aufpreis weiterverkaufe.

Muss jeder selbst entscheiden, aber da würde ich aus Prinzip nix kaufen.

*Korrektur: Bei RCZ gibt's auch Händleraccounts. Was ich geschrieben habe ist demnach Blödsinn. Sorry dafür.*


----------



## hardtails (22. Februar 2018)

mikefize schrieb:


> Naja, vertrauenswürdig hin oder her... schnellere Abwicklungen bei Gewährleistungsfällen gibt es ganz gewiss nicht, wenn das über RCZ läuft.
> 
> Und es ist sehr wohl ein Unterschied, ob ich als ein Bike-Components günstig beim Vertrieb oder Großhändler einkaufe, oder ob ich als Händler den Leuten in einem Endkundenshop die Schnäppchen wegschnappe und sie dann mit Aufpreis weiterverkaufe.
> 
> Muss jeder selbst entscheiden, aber da würde ich aus Prinzip nix kaufen.




er verkauft ja als händler
da kann man ihm die pistole auf die brust setzen im fall des falle
wo er das zeug her hat kann einem eigentlich egal sein, aber geschäftsmodell würde ich das nicht nennen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikefize (22. Februar 2018)

skwal83 schrieb:


> er verkauft ja als händler
> da kann man ihm die pistole auf die brust setzen im fall des falle



Das ist schon richtig, aber wenn die Abwicklung dann halt vier Wochen länger dauert, weil der Kram erst mal dann wieder zu RCZ muss und dann von dort zum Hersteller, dann wieder nach Luxemburg etc. pp, dann nervt mich das als Endkunde schon. Er kauft bei RCZ ja auch als Endkunde ein und bekommt dort eben auch keine "Premium-Abwicklung" wenn es um Gewährleistungsfälle geht.



skwal83 schrieb:


> wo er das zeug her hat kann einem eigentlich egal sein, aber geschäftsmodell würde ich das nicht nennen....



Jein. Das eine oder andere Schnäppchen ist bei RCZ halt immer nur in geringer Stückzahl verfügbar. Da finde ich es schon asi, wenn man Leuten, die das Teil gebrauchen könnten, das Zeug vor der Nase wegschnappt um es dann selbst mit Gewinn zu verkaufen.

*Korrektur: Bei RCZ gibt's auch Händleraccounts. Was ich geschrieben habe ist demnach Blödsinn. Sorry dafür.*


----------



## hardtails (22. Februar 2018)

mikefize schrieb:


> Das ist schon richtig, aber wenn die Abwicklung dann halt vier Wochen länger dauert, weil der Kram erst mal dann wieder zu RCZ muss und dann von dort zum Hersteller, dann wieder nach Luxemburg etc. pp, dann nervt mich das als Endkunde schon. Er kauft bei RCZ ja auch als Endkunde ein und bekommt dort eben auch keine "Premium-Abwicklung" wenn es um Gewährleistungsfälle geht.



Deshalb einfach direkt ne Frist setzen. 
5 Werktage gelten da ja schon als angemessen, maximal 10. 

Ist doch nicht mein problem als Knde, weiß nicht warum sich immer alle alles gefallen lassen....

Und falls es bei dir nicht angekommen ist, toll finde ich das Geschäftskonzept nicht. Nur wenn mans weiß kann man gleich mir harten Bandagen spielen....


----------



## bs99 (22. Februar 2018)

Einen Gewährleistungsfall herbei konstruieren, von nicht vertrauenswürdig sprechen ohne den Anbieter zu kennen und gleich mal harte Bandagen ankündigen im Falle von Bearbeitungszeiten >5 Werktage....
Naja, auf Euch als Kunden sollte man als Händler tunlichst verzichten


----------



## mikefize (22. Februar 2018)

@skwal83
Hast du natürlich recht.

Und keine Sorge, ist schon angekommen 

@bs99
Was heißt hier herbeikonstruieren? Ich hatte schon genügend Gewährleistungsfälle und bin niemand, der da sofort auf den Putz haut, schon gar nicht bei kleinen Händlern.

Bei einem solchen Geschäftsmodell würde das aber eventuell anders aussehen. Du findest das gut oder wie?

*Korrektur: Bei RCZ gibt's auch Händleraccounts. Was ich geschrieben habe ist demnach Blödsinn. Sorry dafür.*


----------



## hardtails (22. Februar 2018)

bs99 schrieb:


> Einen Gewährleistungsfall herbei konstruieren, von nicht vertrauenswürdig sprechen ohne den Anbieter zu kennen und gleich mal harte Bandagen ankündigen im Falle von Bearbeitungszeiten >5 Werktage....
> Naja, auf Euch als Kunden sollte man als Händler tunlichst verzichten




du bist also auch verkäufer der mient er hat die einzige apotheke im umkreis von 100km und das gesindel soll sich bitte nur mittwochs zw 03:13 und 03:16 melden. 
die zeiten sind zum glück vorbei.....


----------



## bs99 (22. Februar 2018)

mikefize schrieb:


> @skwal83
> Hast du natürlich recht.
> 
> Und keine Sorge, ist schon angekommen
> ...


Das war eher auf skwal83 gemünzt, von wegen Pistole auf die Brust setzen, 5 Werktage bei Gewährleistungsabwicklung usw.
Das ist bei gewissen Produkten die an den Hersteller zurück gesendet müssen gar nicht möglich, wirst du aber wissen.

Der Inverkehrbringer hat die gegenüber Konsumenten Pflichten die einzuhalten sind, nicht mehr aber auch nicht weniger.
Wenn ich das Gefühl habe ein Händler verkauft etwas teurer als ein anderer, dann kaufe ich halt beim günstigeren ein.



skwal83 schrieb:


> du bist also auch verkäufer der mient er hat die einzige apotheke im umkreis von 100km und das gesindel soll sich bitte nur mittwochs zw 03:13 und 03:16 melden.
> die zeiten sind zum glück vorbei.....



Wie du meinst, du scheinst ja nicht an Fakten sondern an Foren-Kraftmeierei interessiert zu sein.
Und wenn du wo nicht kaufen willst, weil dir ein Shop zuwider oder seine vermuteten Bezugskanäle unsympathisch sind dann mach es halt nicht.


----------



## mikefize (22. Februar 2018)

bs99 schrieb:


> Der Inverkehrbringer hat die gegenüber Konsumenten Pflichten die einzuhalten sind, nicht mehr aber auch nicht weniger.
> Wenn ich das Gefühl habe ein Händler verkauft etwas teurer als ein anderer, dann kaufe ich halt beim günstigeren ein.



Das kann ich aber nur, wenn der teurere Händler nicht schon die Bestände des günstigeren Händlers leergekauft hat.

Und klar, bei manchen Herstellern kann man Gewährleistungsfälle auch direkt abwickeln, aber bei vielen eben auch nicht. Darauf verlassen möchte ich mich eben nicht.



bs99 schrieb:


> Und wenn du wo nicht kaufen willst, weil dir ein Shop zuwider oder seine vermuteten Bezugskanäle unsympathisch sind dann mach es halt nicht.



Das ist ja alles schön und gut, aber es ist einfach eine Unart, als Händler massenhaft Zeug bei anderen Endkundenshops einzukaufen, um es selbst dann teurer zu veräußern. Wenn das Schule macht, braucht man bspw. bei RCZ als Endkunde noch mehr Glück als ohnehin schon, um ein stark reduziertes Produkt zu ergattern.

Da hilft mir der Rat "kauf halt woanders" nicht weiter.

*Korrektur: Bei RCZ gibt's auch Händleraccounts. Was ich geschrieben habe ist demnach Blödsinn. Sorry dafür.*


----------



## hardtails (22. Februar 2018)

bs99 schrieb:


> Das ist bei gewissen Produkten die an den Hersteller zurück gesendet müssen gar nicht möglich, wirst du aber wissen.



das schöne ist, das braucht einen kunden gar nicht zu interssieren. das ist sache des hänlders wie er das problem löst.


und ich kann dir sagen. bei einem normalen händler ist das innerhalb der 5 Werktage abgewickelt. und zwar nicht ausnahmsweise sondern das ist der regelfall, trotz zum herstellerschicken. klar, mit hermes wird das schwer
aber wenn sich die breite masse schnarchnasen gefallen lässt braucht man sich ja bei manchen nicht wundern was so manche händler sich rausnehmen


----------



## Joehigashi80 (22. Februar 2018)

skwal83 schrieb:


> das schöne ist, das braucht einen kunden gar nicht zu interssieren. das ist sache des hänlders wie er das problem löst.
> 
> 
> und ich kann dir sagen. bei einem normalen händler ist das innerhalb der 5 Werktage abgewickelt. und zwar nicht ausnahmsweise sondern das ist der regelfall, trotz zum herstellerschicken. klar, mit hermes wird das schwer[emoji1]
> aber wenn sich die breite masse schnarchnasen gefallen lässt braucht man sich ja bei manchen nicht wundern was so manche händler sich rausnehmen



Schön wenn das in der Radbranche scheinbar immer innerhalb von 5 Werktagen funktioniert (wage ich zu bezweifeln). Selbst ein Tausch bei SRAM dauert oft länger als 5 Werktage. in anderen Branchen, sieht dass ganz anders aus. Kannst ja mal ein elektronisches Gerät von Hersteller XY während der Garantie einsenden, wenn du Glück hast, hast es nach 14 Tagen wieder. Kann aber auch deutlich länger dauern...

Immer wieder "schön", wie weltfremd manche Leute denken und scheinbar alles besser wissen als der Händler wenn es um dessen Arbeit geht. Solche Kunden können gerne fern bleiben. Bin kein Händler, arbeite aber bei einem UE-Fachhändler und es sind häufig Kunden dabei, die so denken. 

Die Aktion mit den günstigen Schnäppchen abgreifen und selber als Händler verticken, ist aber leider auch nicht gerade die feine englische Art. Bei so jemandem, kaufe ich auch aus Prinzip nicht ein.


----------



## hardtails (22. Februar 2018)

Joehigashi80 schrieb:


> Schön wenn das in der Radbranche scheinbar immer innerhalb von 5 Werktagen funktioniert (wage ich zu bezweifeln). Selbst ein Tausch bei SRAM dauert oft länger als 5 Werktage. in anderen Branchen, sieht dass ganz anders aus. Kannst ja mal ein elektronisches Gerät von Hersteller XY während der Garantie einsenden, wenn du Glück hast, hast es nach 14 Tagen wieder. Kann aber auch deutlich länger dauern...



Und? Ersten geht es bei Sram meist innerhalb der Frist

Aber vorallem interessiert mich das als Käufer überhaupt nicht. ich hab den Händler bezahlt das er sich drum kümmert, er ist mein Ansprechpartner. Wie und was er macht geht mir ziemlich am A... vorbei....

Aber das hat gar nix mit dem Themao zutun, können die Hänlder nur froh sein das sie auf so viele verständnisvolle Kunden treffen die gerne ihre Rechte verzichten und zum Saktnimmerleinstag verschieben lassen. 
Das das hervorragend funktioniert sieht man ja an den Ergebnissen der drei letzten Bundestagswahlen.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## demlak (22. Februar 2018)

Wie ihr wieder Dinge durcheinander würfelt.

1. Wenn ich was zu SRAM schicke, dann ist das eine Korrespondenz zwischen Kunde und Hersteller und nicht zwischen Kunde und Händler. Da gilt halt einfach mal nicht das, was es so an Gesetzen im Bereich von Kaufverträgen gibt. Der Hersteller hat mit dem Kaufvertrag und eventuellen Fristen einfach mal NICHTS zu tun. Das hier mit dem Endkunden direkt kommuniziert wird, ist good-will und kein Anrecht oder sonstwas. Der Vergleich hinkt also nicht nur, der ist einfach mal vollkommen daneben.
Wenn von Fristen etc. gesprochen wird, kann das nur für Vertragspartner gelten - also Kunde und Verkäufer.
Und bevor hier jemand einen Beißreflex bekommt: Das Thema der Herstellergarantien ist ein vollkommen anderes Thema, dass hier absolut nichts mit zu tun hat.

2. Faszinierende Weltbilder die hier wieder auftauchen. Wie hier von einer teilweise Überschneidung der Produktpalette sofort auf ein Geschäftsmodell und darüber hinaus auch gleich auf irgendeine krude Rückabwicklung geschlossen wird, ist schon echt harter Tobak. Selbst wenn man ausblendet, dass es noch tausende andere Shops gibt, die die selben Produkte verkaufen, ist das kein Grund so dermaßen vom Leder zu ziehen und mit Mutmaßungen einen Händler schlecht zu reden. Die seichten Unterstellungen hier auf den letzten 2 Seiten, sind mal ganz locker als Rufschädigung vor Gericht wertbar.
Manch einer sollte seine wirren denunzierenden/rufschädigenden/beleidigenden/etc. Äußerungen für sich behalten. Aber so viel Reflexionsfähigkeit ist hier wohl wieder zu viel verlangt.

3. Was hat das alles mit einer Schnäppchensuche zu tun? (Rethorische Frage!)


----------



## mikefize (22. Februar 2018)

demlak schrieb:


> 2. Faszinierende Weltbilder die hier wieder auftauchen. Wie hier von einer teilweise Überschneidung der Produktpalette sofort auf ein Geschäftsmodell und darüber hinaus auch gleich auf irgendeine krude Rückabwicklung geschlossen wird, ist schon echt harter Tobak. Selbst wenn man ausblendet, dass es noch tausende andere Shops gibt, die die selben Produkte verkaufen, ist das kein Grund so dermaßen vom Leder zu ziehen und mit Mutmaßungen einen Händler schlecht zu reden. Die seichten Unterstellungen hier auf den letzten 2 Seiten, sind mal ganz locker als Rufschädigung vor Gericht wertbar.
> Manch einer sollte seine wirren denunzierenden/rufschädigenden/beleidigenden/etc. Äußerungen für sich behalten. Aber so viel Reflexionsfähigkeit ist hier wohl wieder zu viel verlangt.



Ja, genau .. Überschneidung der Produktpalette  Wenn man keine Ahnung hat... man man.

Selbst wenn ich äußerst seltsame Zufälle als ebensolche abtun würde (z.B. exotische, teils mehrere Jahre alte Neuteile werden bei RCZ verkauft und tauchen wenig später bei besagtem BM Händler auf), hätte er sich zumindest die Mühe machen können, die Teile dort so zu fotografieren, dass im Hintergrund eben nicht die RCZ Verpackung mit dem passenden Packband zu erkennen ist.

Soviel zum Thema Reflexionsfähigkeit und Beißreflex.

Ich wollte da auch eigentlich gar kein riesiges Fass aufmachen. Ist mir eben aufgefallen, find ich unseriös und uncool und kaufe deshalb nicht dort. Außerdem ärgert es mich. Ich bin jetzt auch raus bei der Sache, soll jeder handhaben wie er denkt. Ich find's ne scheiß Nummer.

*Korrektur: Bei RCZ gibt's auch Händleraccounts. Was ich geschrieben habe ist demnach Blödsinn. Sorry dafür.*


----------



## toastet (22. Februar 2018)

Euch ist schon klar, dass man dort auch Firmenkonditionen bekommt und sie quasi als Großhändler fungieren? Von wegen irgendwelche Privatkunden Angebote wegkaufen...


----------



## mikefize (22. Februar 2018)

toastet schrieb:


> Euch ist schon klar, dass man dort auch Firmenkonditionen bekommt und sie quasi als Großhändler fungieren? Von wegen irgendwelche Privatkunden Angebote wegkaufen...



Ist das so? Falls ja: Nehme ich alles zurück.

Edit: Hab gerade selbst recherchiert, was ich hätte früher machen sollen. Nehme alles zurück, dann ist das natürlich i.o.

Sorry an dieser Stelle. Hab auch meine bisherigen Beiträge editiert.


----------



## toastet (22. Februar 2018)

Ne hab ich mir nur ausgedacht


----------



## delphi1507 (22. Februar 2018)

skwal83 schrieb:


> das schöne ist, das braucht einen kunden gar nicht zu interssieren. das ist sache des hänlders wie er das problem löst.
> 
> 
> und ich kann dir sagen. bei einem normalen händler ist das innerhalb der 5 Werktage abgewickelt. und zwar nicht ausnahmsweise sondern das ist der regelfall, trotz zum herstellerschicken. klar, mit hermes wird das schwer
> aber wenn sich die breite masse schnarchnasen gefallen lässt braucht man sich ja bei manchen nicht wundern was so manche händler sich rausnehmen


Ganz schön traumtänzerisch  zu glauben das Gewährleistungsfälle in 5 Tagen abwickelbar sind... 
In der Hauptsaison warten auch Händler ganz fix 2 Wochen und länger... Und du hast kein Recht darauf daß es in 5 Tagen passiert ist...


----------



## bs99 (22. Februar 2018)

mikefize schrieb:


> *Korrektur: Bei RCZ gibt's auch Händleraccounts. Was ich geschrieben habe ist demnach Blödsinn. Sorry dafür.*



Ich finde das super dass du das klargestellt hast.
Danke dafür, das ist selten.


----------



## mikefize (22. Februar 2018)

bs99 schrieb:


> Ich finde das super dass du das klargestellt hast.
> Danke dafür, das ist selten.



Ist das mindeste


----------



## Joehigashi80 (22. Februar 2018)

skwal83 schrieb:


> Und? Ersten geht es bei Sram meist innerhalb der Frist
> 
> Aber vorallem interessiert mich das als Käufer überhaupt nicht. ich hab den Händler bezahlt das er sich drum kümmert, er ist mein Ansprechpartner. Wie und was er macht geht mir ziemlich am A... vorbei....
> 
> ...



Da scheint jemand ja richtig Ahnung zu haben, was er gesetzlich für Rechte hat... Kannst ja mal hier lesen, mal sehen ob du usw. eine Frist findet in der das Ganze abgewickelt werden muss.  ;-)

https://www.verbraucherschutzverein.org/Garantie-und-Gewahrleistung/garantie-gewaehrleistung.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## demlak (22. Februar 2018)

Joehigashi80 schrieb:


> Da scheint jemand ja richtig Ahnung zu haben, was er gesetzlich für Rechte hat... Kannst ja mal hier lesen, mal sehen ob du usw. eine Frist findet in der das Ganze abgewickelt werden muss.  ;-)
> 
> https://www.verbraucherschutzverein.org/Garantie-und-Gewahrleistung/garantie-gewaehrleistung.html



Kannst ja deine eigene Quelle auch mal lesen =)
Zitat: 

Setzen Sie eine Frist. Sagen Sie also deutlich, dass Sie verlangen, dass die Ware innerhalb von „x“ (z.B.: 3)  Wochen repariert bzw. umgetauscht wird.


----------



## bs99 (22. Februar 2018)

Damit es wieder ontopic wird:
Suche einen Answer Atac AME Vorbau 40mm in schwarz, günstiger als 55,-
https://www.bike-components.de/de/Answer/ATAC-AME-31-8-Vorbau-p56074/


----------



## Joehigashi80 (22. Februar 2018)

demlak schrieb:


> Kannst ja deine eigene Quelle auch mal lesen =)
> Zitat:
> 
> Setzen Sie eine Frist. Sagen Sie also deutlich, dass Sie verlangen, dass die Ware innerhalb von „x“ (z.B.: 3)  Wochen repariert bzw. umgetauscht wird.



Ist aber ein kleiner Unterschied ob man selbst eine Frist setzt (Wunschdenken), oder ob es eine gesetzlich vorgegebene Frist gibt.   Eine Frist des Kunden interessiert die meisten Hersteller (UE) nämlich recht wenig.


----------



## demlak (22. Februar 2018)

Es gibt das Recht darauf eine Frist zu setzen und genau darum ging es


----------



## beutelfuchs (22. Februar 2018)

Moin, ich suche ein stabiles Hinterrad fuer die harte Gangart.
am besten 32 Speichen
X11 Freilauf, Rachet waere toll
mind. 25mm Innenbreite
142mm, kein Boost
kein Centerlock
TL ready
schwarz
Alu
27.5"

Bisher kriege ich mit knapp 100kg Kampfgewicht auf schnellen Rumpeltrails mit paar Jumps einfach alles kaputt. Sperrklinkenaufnahmen reissen beim Antritt, Speichen lockern sich permanent oder brechen direkt an der Felge, Felgen zerdellen.

Wenn eh alles kaputt geht will ich keine Experimente mehr fuer 300€ aufwaerts.
Kennt irgendwer vielleicht was Günstigeres?

Danke!


----------



## demlak (22. Februar 2018)

Naja.. hier ist kein Produktempfehlungs- bzw. Beratungsthread. Beim Schnäppchen-Suchen geht es eher darum, dass du ein bestimmtes Produkt hast, bei dem du fragst ob noch jemand einen günstigeren Preis kennt. Ansonsten wären die ganzen Threads wie z.B. der Großteil aus diesem Unterforum überflüssig: https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/f/laufraeder.128/

nichts für ungut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bs99 (22. Februar 2018)

Empfehle dir eine Roval traverse 29 Hinterrad mit der Nabe auf DT350 Basis.
Hat zwar nur 28 Speichen, aber die Felge ist super stabil.
Ev nur die Felge besorgen und selber mit einer DT oder Hope Einspeichen


----------



## imkreisdreher (22. Februar 2018)

beutelfuchs schrieb:


> Moin, ich suche ein stabiles Hinterrad fuer die harte Gangart.
> am besten 32 Speichen
> X11 Freilauf, Rachet waere toll
> mind. 25mm Innenbreite
> ...


newmen


----------



## beutelfuchs (22. Februar 2018)

demlak schrieb:


> Beim Schnäppchen-Suchen geht es eher darum, dass du ein bestimmtes Produkt hast, bei dem du fragst ob noch jemand einen günstigeren Preis kennt.


Das Produkt habe ich ja in recht engen Grenzen beschrieben. Und es darf schon ein Schnaeppechen sein, zB unter 300 Euro.
Aber ich mache es gern konkreter: Zb. Dt Swiss E1700.

Das zb empfohlende Newman liegt weit dareueber, falls ich nicht gerade in den falschen Shops suche


----------



## bs99 (22. Februar 2018)

Dann sag doch mal ein welche Felgen/Naben NICHT gehalten haben, dann wird's einfacher


----------



## Asrael (22. Februar 2018)

beutelfuchs schrieb:


> Moin, ich suche ein stabiles Hinterrad fuer die harte Gangart.
> am besten 32 Speichen
> X11 Freilauf, Rachet waere toll
> mind. 25mm Innenbreite
> ...


Was willste denn ausgeben?

Syntace Hitorque M, Ex 511, Sapim D-Light und Race könnte ich mir vorstellen.


----------



## Ghoste (22. Februar 2018)

beutelfuchs schrieb:


> Moin, ich suche ein stabiles Hinterrad fuer die harte Gangart.
> am besten 32 Speichen
> X11 Freilauf, Rachet waere toll
> mind. 25mm Innenbreite
> ...



Die weiter unten Erwähnten DT Laufräder gibt es immer mal wieder bei RCZ sehr günstig. Das E1900 ist noch gelistet mit 219€ out of stock allerdings. Mit Gutschein und bei Aktion oft deutlich günstiger zu haben...


Würde aber an deiner Stelle eher keine Experimente machen und zum Laufradbauer gehen. Wenn du wieder mal paar Hundert € für was "günstig" aufgebautes ausgibst, wird das auch wieder in die Hose gehen...


----------



## rebirth (3. März 2018)

Halt ausschau nach den e1650 bei rcz. 30er felge mit "350" nabe. Halten top, erst recht mit deinen süßen 100 kilo..


----------



## travelgerd (3. März 2018)

Suche Fox racing shox 32 float sc 29" 100 fit4 factory 2018 in schwarz ohne Remote. Gibt es die wo einige Euronen günstiger?

Bei der Gelegenheit: Hat wer Erfahrungen mit Woldwide Cyclery und Versand von dort? Zoll? Einfuhrsteuer?


----------



## sp00n82 (3. März 2018)

travelgerd schrieb:


> Bei der Gelegenheit: Hat wer Erfahrungen mit Woldwide Cyclery und Versand von dort? Zoll? Einfuhrsteuer?


Ich habe einen Bekannten, der in die USA gezogen ist, und der dort schon öfter problemlos bestellt hat. Zoll und Einfuhrumsatzsteuer kommen natürlich oben drauf.
Die 2018er Fox 36 Gabeln z.B. sind aber wohl selbst damit noch billiger als hier in Deutschland.
( ( Warenwert + Versandkosten ) * Zoll ) * Einfuhrumsatzsteuer = Gesamtkosten
(858+50)*1,047*1,19= 1131,30 Euro


----------



## Enginejunk (3. März 2018)

Blöd wirds dann wegen Gewährleistung und Garantie, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Paddyfr (3. März 2018)

Ghoste schrieb:


> Suche günstig einen RockShox Stealth Reverb Hebel "links oben" oder gibt es im Forum evtl. eine Tauschbörse?!



Habe noch einen in der Werkstatt liegen, schreib mir doch mal bitte eine PN - würde den abgeben


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sp00n82 (3. März 2018)

Enginejunk schrieb:


> Blöd wirds dann wegen Gewährleistung und Garantie, oder?


Klar.
Wenn du einen guten Kontakt zu einem Bikeshop hast, dann kann der dir das immerhin für die Garantie auch einschicken (zumindest bei RockShox ging das, bei anderen Herstellern weiß ich das nicht). Bei der Gewährleistung musst du natürlich auf den Händler zurückgreifen, das wird dann teuer und langwierig.


----------



## Paddyfr (3. März 2018)

olligpunkt schrieb:


> Suche günstig den Rock Shox Reverb 1x Hebel.


Hab das Upgrade Kit mit Klemme und Spritzenadapter da liegen, nagelneu. Würde ich abgegeben! Schreibst mir eine PN


----------



## travelgerd (3. März 2018)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Ich habe einen Bekannten, der in die USA gezogen ist, und der dort schon öfter problemlos bestellt hat. Zoll und Einfuhrumsatzsteuer kommen natürlich oben drauf.
> Die 2018er Fox 36 Gabeln z.B. sind aber wohl selbst damit noch billiger als hier in Deutschland.
> ( ( Warenwert + Versandkosten ) * Zoll ) * Einfuhrumsatzsteuer = Gesamtkosten
> (858+50)*1,047*1,19= 1131,30 Euro


Danke!
Habs mal überschlagen. Wenn 19% auch auf den Zollsatz (Deine 4,7% als Annahme) erhoben werden, kommt man da in meinem Beispiel um ca. 220€ günstiger als bei den gängigen Online Versendern.
Die Frage ist, ob einem diese Ersparnis der Wegfall der rundumsorglos Gewährleistung wert ist. Die Annahme ist weiter, das z.B. FOX Germany auch für den US-Markt bestimmte Gabeln wartet bzw. hier keinerlei länderspezifischen Unterschiede vorhanden sind.
Muss ich mir mal durch den Kopf gehen lassen. Der Gag wäre ja, ich bestelle die US-Gabel und dann gibt es endlich auch bei uns in good old Germany einen lange ersehnten Sale-Verkauf. Dann wäre der Gewinn gleich Null. Die 2018er Version wird es aber nicht jetzt schon im Sale geben.


----------



## sp00n82 (4. März 2018)

travelgerd schrieb:


> Danke!
> Habs mal überschlagen. Wenn 19% auch auf den Zollsatz (Deine 4,7% als Annahme) erhoben werden


Werden sie: http://www.zoll.de/DE/Privatpersone...etbestellungen/internetbestellungen_node.html
Die 4,7% sind der Zollsatz für 87149130 - Gabeln, Fahrräder, Krafträder. Bei http://auskunft.ezt-online.de/ezto/Welcome.do zur Einfuhr gehen und dort dann bei der Codenummer die "87149130" eingeben und beim Geografischen Gebiet "US".


----------



## rebirth (4. März 2018)

Paddyfr schrieb:


> Hab das Upgrade Kit mit Klemme und Spritzenadapter da liegen, nagelneu. Würde ich abgegeben! Schreibst mir eine PN


Was willst dafür haben?


----------



## demlak (4. März 2018)

Eine PN, steht doch da


----------



## rebirth (4. März 2018)

demlak schrieb:


> Eine PN, steht doch da


Wenns nur das ist, dass kann ich mir leisten.


----------



## Paddyfr (4. März 2018)

rebirth schrieb:


> Wenns nur das ist, dass kann ich mir leisten.



Ich habe dir eine PN gesendet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikesenf (6. März 2018)

Servus liebe Gemeinde. Vielleicht weiß ja jemand was:

Suche momentan einen Enduro-Rahmen (160mm) in Größe M (Reach so ca 420-430).

Soll: 142x12, Außenverlegte Züge, BSA-Gewinde,
Kann: ohne Dämpfer, 200x57 Einbaumaße

Bin natürlich auch schon im Bikemarkt auf der Suche


----------



## fone (6. März 2018)

Bikesenf schrieb:


> Servus liebe Gemeinde. Vielleicht weiß ja jemand was:
> 
> Suche momentan einen Enduro-Rahmen (160mm)
> in Größe M (Reach so ca 420-430).
> ...


https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/cube-stereo-160-hpa-race-27.5-rahmen-black-n-red-692686

Zwar Boost, aber gibts da nicht irgendwelche Adapter mittlerweile? Meine letztens was gelesen zu haben.

Reach in 18" 428
https://www.cube.eu/2017/fullsuspension/stereo/cube-stereo-160-hpa-race-275-blacknred-2017/

Wenn Cube in Frage kommt. ;P


----------



## spümco (6. März 2018)

Suche Laufradsatz 29" Boost Vorne 110 hinten 148 AM/ Trail für Budgetaufbau - 150-200€.
Bikemarkt und die üblichen Verdächtigen stehen schon unter Beobachtung, vielleicht habt ihr ja noch nen Tipp - Danke!


----------



## decay (6. März 2018)

RCZ haut immer mal wieder einen von DT für den Preis raus, allerdings auch 2000g+ schwer iirc.


----------



## mikefize (6. März 2018)

Bikesenf schrieb:


> Servus liebe Gemeinde. Vielleicht weiß ja jemand was:
> 
> Suche momentan einen Enduro-Rahmen (160mm) in Größe M (Reach so ca 420-430).
> 
> ...



Du solltest vielleicht einen Preisrahmen angeben, ist ja nunmal alles relativ 

Der Airdrop wäre vielleicht einen Blick wert. Ist zwar nicht reduziert, aber ohnehin schon reeelativ günstig:
https://www.airdropbikes.com/collections/frames/products/edit-frame?variant=19331422471

Und erfüllt alle deine Anforderungen.


----------



## demlak (6. März 2018)

mikefize schrieb:


> Du solltest vielleicht einen Preisrahmen angeben, ist ja nunmal alles relativ


So wie ein Produkt. Da hier ja keine Produktberatung ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fone (6. März 2018)

mikefize schrieb:


> Du solltest vielleicht einen Preisrahmen angeben, ist ja nunmal alles relativ
> 
> Der Airdrop wäre vielleicht einen Blick wert. Ist zwar nicht reduziert, aber ohnehin schon reeelativ günstig:
> https://www.airdropbikes.com/collections/frames/products/edit-frame?variant=19331422471
> ...


Reach ist zu lang.

Aber gibt nicht mehr so viel ohne Boost Hinterbau.
Schnäppchen, ja/nein?
Dann hätte ich noch Bronson und Hightower LT vorgeschlagen.


----------



## Joehigashi80 (6. März 2018)

Now8 Boost Adapter hilft beim umrüsten von 142 auf 148. 

https://r2-bike.com/NOW8-Umruestkit-Boost-Adapter-Rear-6-Loch-12x148-Boost

Hab ich an meinem Mega 275 auch verbaut, kein neu zentrieren nötig.


----------



## mikefize (6. März 2018)

fone schrieb:


> Reach ist zu lang.



Dann halt S nehmen und längere Stütze fahren? Seh ich jetzt nicht als KO Kriterium...

... edit: Wobei dann der Sitzwinkel wieder sehr flach wird. Naja, optimal ists nicht, hast schon recht.


----------



## travelgerd (6. März 2018)

Für Leute mit langen Haxen *ist das* das KO Kriterium!


----------



## fone (6. März 2018)

mikefize schrieb:


> Dann halt S nehmen und längere Stütze fahren? Seh ich jetzt nicht als KO Kriterium...
> 
> ... edit: Wobei dann der Sitzwinkel wieder sehr flach wird. Naja, optimal ists nicht, hast schon recht.


Naja, die Frage ist, ob der Reach nicht auch länger sein kann.
Schöner Rahmen. 900€+Porto. Könnte noch als Schnäppchen durchgehen.


----------



## Asrael (6. März 2018)

Bikesenf schrieb:


> Servus liebe Gemeinde. Vielleicht weiß ja jemand was:
> 
> Suche momentan einen Enduro-Rahmen (160mm) in Größe M (Reach so ca 420-430).
> 
> ...


https://www.commencal-store.com/Mobile/cadre-meta-am-v4-yellow-2016-c2x16247056

Reach 423 in M und Dämpfer 200x57
Preis wird schwer zu schlagen


----------



## AnAx (7. März 2018)

spümco schrieb:


> Suche Laufradsatz 29" Boost Vorne 110 hinten 148 AM/ Trail für Budgetaufbau - 150-200€.
> Bikemarkt und die üblichen Verdächtigen stehen schon unter Beobachtung, vielleicht habt ihr ja noch nen Tipp - Danke!



Bei RCZ gibts auch einen Intense Boost Laufradsatz in 29", für den gabs auch schon mal nen Code, den habe ich aber gerade nicht parat, evtl kann ein anderer Newsletter-Leser aushelfen?


----------



## Don Stefano (7. März 2018)

AnAx schrieb:


> Bei RCZ gibts auch einen Intense Boost Laufradsatz in 29", für den gabs auch schon mal nen Code, den habe ich aber gerade nicht parat, evtl kann ein anderer Newsletter-Leser aushelfen?


Code RCZMT war aber nur bis 3. März gültig.

mobil gesendet


----------



## AnAx (7. März 2018)

Hab’s gefunden, der sollte heute noch gültig sein laut Newsletter von gestern:


----------



## spümco (7. März 2018)

AnAx schrieb:


> Hab’s gefunden, der sollte heute noch gültig sein laut Newsletter von gestern:


Danke, genau so was habe ich gesucht - leider ist der Gutschein RCZPDT ungültig...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xlacherx (7. März 2018)

Hat jemand wo ne Dichtmilch (1L) im Angebot gesehen?


----------



## fone (7. März 2018)

Und ich hatte gedacht, die Helix25 ist sicher zu schmal und den Link nicht gepostet.


----------



## AnAx (7. März 2018)

spümco schrieb:


> Danke, genau so was habe ich gesucht - leider ist der Gutschein RCZPDT ungültig...



Probier es jetzt nochmal, vorhin ging der Code bei mir auch nicht, jetzt gerade eben schon


----------



## spümco (7. März 2018)

AnAx schrieb:


> Probier es jetzt nochmal, vorhin ging der Code bei mir auch nicht, jetzt gerade eben schon





fone schrieb:


> Und ich hatte gedacht, die Helix25 ist sicher zu schmal und den Link nicht gepostet.


Hmm - der Code funktioniert - bei der Breite bin ich aber von 25mm Innenweite ausgegangen - in der Tat leider etwas schmal


----------



## gamble (7. März 2018)

Ich glaube hier passt das auch ganz gut rein. Evtl. könnt ihr mir ja mit nem Tipp und guten Preisen weiterhelfen ;o)



gamble schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe ein Fuel EX7 29 von 2015 und möchte gerne Bremse und Shifter austauschen. Idealerweise über Shimano I-spec.
> 
> ...


----------



## der-gute (7. März 2018)

ISpec II hat doch nur die SLX M7000, die XT M8000, oder die XTR M9000.

2fach links wär ja XT,XTR oder SLX.
10fach rechts könnte der SLX gehen.

Ein Umwerfer ist nicht schalthebelspezifisch...
Da kannste sogar nen Rennradhebel nehmen.


----------



## gamble (7. März 2018)

Dann habe ich mit der Bremse ja scheinbar keine Alternative. Dann mache ich mich jetzt mal auf die Suche nach guten Angeboten. Danke!


----------



## der-gute (7. März 2018)

Naja, ein Schalthebel mit Schelle is immer ne Alternative


----------



## gamble (7. März 2018)

Spricht denn irgendwas
Gegen die slx Hebel?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fone (8. März 2018)

spümco schrieb:


> Hmm - der Code funktioniert - bei der Breite bin ich aber von 25mm Innenweite ausgegangen - in der Tat leider etwas schmal


19,5 Innenweite, oder? Das ist selbst mir als "man muss ja nicht übertreiben"-Verfechter etwas zu schmal.


----------



## AnAx (8. März 2018)

fone schrieb:


> 19,5 Innenweite, oder? Das ist selbst mir als "man muss ja nicht übertreiben"-Verfechter etwas zu schmal.



Sun Ringlé schreibt 20,8mm, also der Einfachheit halber würde ich 21 sagen.
Heutzutage unfahrbar, selbst am XC-Bike 

Vor einigen Jahren hatte mein Enduro/Freeride Laufradsatz noch 21mm Innenbreite


----------



## fone (8. März 2018)

AnAx schrieb:


> Sun Ringlé schreibt 20,8mm, also der Einfachheit halber würde ich 21 sagen.
> Heutzutage unfahrbar, selbst am XC-Bike
> 
> Vor einigen Jahren hatte mein Enduro/Freeride Laufradsatz noch 21mm Innenbreite


Ach, dann war es knapp unter 21 nicht knapp unter 20. ok.


----------



## Lynus (8. März 2018)

xlacherx schrieb:


> Hat jemand wo ne Dichtmilch (1L) im Angebot gesehen?


 Hab mir gestern bei r2-Bike 1 Liter für 14,90 Euro bestellt - denke, das war günstig


----------



## xlacherx (8. März 2018)

Lynus schrieb:


> Hab mir gestern bei r2-Bike 1 Liter für 14,90 Euro bestellt - denke, das war günstig



Welche? 
Ich hab dort auch bestellt. Aber die Stans für 20€/L. War auch der günstige Preis den ich auf die schnelle gefunden habe.


----------



## decay (8. März 2018)

@Lynus welche?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lynus (8. März 2018)




----------



## Bikesenf (9. März 2018)

mikefize schrieb:


> Du solltest vielleicht einen Preisrahmen angeben, ist ja nunmal alles relativ
> 
> Der Airdrop wäre vielleicht einen Blick wert. Ist zwar nicht reduziert, aber ohnehin schon reeelativ günstig:
> https://www.airdropbikes.com/collections/frames/products/edit-frame?variant=19331422471
> ...





Asrael schrieb:


> https://www.commencal-store.com/Mobile/cadre-meta-am-v4-yellow-2016-c2x16247056
> 
> Reach 423 in M und Dämpfer 200x57
> Preis wird schwer zu schlagen



Merci für den Input. Beides interessante Optionen.


----------



## nauker (9. März 2018)

Suche einen  vertrauenswürdigen Anbieter, der einen Komplettservice für einen Dämpfer (FOX Dyat RT2) anbietet.
Sollte einigermaßen unter den 159€ von Fox oder der Dämpferklinik liegen...
Danke für Hinweise!


----------



## toastet (9. März 2018)

http://www.flatout-suspension.de/index.php/service/service-fox


----------



## nauker (9. März 2018)

dort wird kein service für den dyat angeboten...


----------



## skaster (9. März 2018)

nauker schrieb:


> dort wird kein service für den dyat angeboten...


Dann ruf/mail den Gino an, ich denke nicht, dass er den nicht servicen wird.


----------



## nauker (9. März 2018)

das habe ich bereits getan, ich hätte sonst meine Antwort nicht so verfasst;-) 
(dass kein service möglich ist, meint übrigens die Nathalie;-)


----------



## zanderschnapper (10. März 2018)

*Suche einen TUNE Steckachsenspanner DC 15 - giftgrün oder silber für eine FOX-Gabel*
Typ DC15 oder U30
Farbe: silber oder giftgrün - ist aber nicht zwingend.

Bitte mal alles anbieten - am besten per PN.

Danke und Gruß
Zander


----------



## Tabletop84 (15. März 2018)

Ich suche eine Jacke zum Biken und Wandern. Also einigermaßen robust wasserdicht und atmungsaktiv. Möglichst unter 150€


----------



## freetourer (15. März 2018)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Ich suche eine Jacke zum Biken und Wandern. Also einigermaßen robust wasserdicht und atmungsaktiv. Möglichst unter 150€



Bitteschön:
https://www.amazon.de/Original-Frie...F8&qid=1521152237&sr=8-3&keywords=Friesennerz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PORTEX77 (15. März 2018)




----------



## PORTEX77 (15. März 2018)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Ich suche eine Jacke zum Biken und Wandern. Also einigermaßen robust wasserdicht und atmungsaktiv. Möglichst unter 150€


Größe?  Geht auch gebraucht, wie neu?


----------



## Kraxler23 (16. März 2018)

Moinsen,
Suche für mein erstes Aufbauprojekt einen LRS für moglichsm schmalen Taler und 18xx Gramm Gewicht.
Finde da zur Zeit nichts passendes ohne das mir schwindelig wird :∆


----------



## rpitz (16. März 2018)

Kraxler23 schrieb:


> Moinsen,
> Suche für mein erstes Aufbauprojekt einen LRS für moglichsm schmalen Taler und 18xx Gramm Gewicht.
> Finde da zur Zeit nichts passendes ohne das mir schwindelig wird :∆


26? 27,5? 29? Gravel?
Einsatzbereich XC/AM/DH?
Gewünschte Reifenbreite? 
Achsstandards?


----------



## demlak (16. März 2018)

was bei den Antworten zur Jackensuche schon angedeutet wurde: Dieser Thread dient nur wenig der Kaufberatung. Siehe Eingangsposting.


----------



## mike79 (16. März 2018)

Gibt's da etwas in günstig?
Im Preisbereich von 300-400 und max 1900g

29er Laufradsatz mit etwa 30mm Innen...
Achsstandart vorne und hinten Boost 15mm und hinten 148/12
Das ganze mit Shimano Freilauf

Eventuell auch ohne Boost da ich für vorne einen sugerless Adapter habe und der Rahmen hinten 142/12 auch könnte...


----------



## Kraxler23 (16. März 2018)

Oh man, amateurhafte Anfrage. Sorry dafür.27.5 Boost Standard - Enduro.


----------



## Thebike69 (19. März 2018)

Suche gute Protektoren Jacke/Weste mit Schulter, Ellenbogen und leichtem Brustschutz. Da ich einen Rucksack mit Rückenprotektor trage bräuchte ich keinen zusätzlichen Rückenschutz.
Bin 179cm und wiege 82Kg.
Dachte an an so etwas
waspsps://www.snowinn.com/ski-shop/poc-spine-vpd-2.0-jacket/42137/p?utm_source=google_products&utm_medium=merchant&id_producte=211998&country=de&gclid=CjwKCAjwnLjVBRAdEiwAKSGPI_t_SVTAQ-oEh-_pul8tWU0E4065TtqvSrTvz7lVLAz2HhnOs1l_iRoCPkkQAvD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds
in eeeeetwas günstiger.
Gruß Mike


----------



## delphi1507 (19. März 2018)

Thebike69 schrieb:


> Suche gute Protektoren Jacke/Weste mit Schulter, Ellenbogen und leichtem Brustschutz. Da ich einen Rucksack mit Rückenprotektor trage bräuchte ich keinen zusätzlichen Rückenschutz.
> Bin 179cm und wiege 82Kg.
> Dachte an an so etwas
> waspsps://www.snowinn.com/ski-shop/poc-spine-vpd-2.0-jacket/42137/p?utm_source=google_products&utm_medium=merchant&id_producte=211998&country=de&gclid=CjwKCAjwnLjVBRAdEiwAKSGPI_t_SVTAQ-oEh-_pul8tWU0E4065TtqvSrTvz7lVLAz2HhnOs1l_iRoCPkkQAvD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds
> ...


Die hatte ich da und würde nicht warm damit, vorallem der Rippen Schutz war Recht dürftig... 

Ich bin bei der gelandet...
http://www.amplifisports.com/de/cat...otektoren-6984/prod/joint-shirt-black-119533/

Der Ellenbogen Schutz fehlt zwar, aber den würde ich eh unabhängig von der weste haben wollen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fone (19. März 2018)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Die hatte ich da und würde nicht warm damit, vorallem der Rippen Schutz war Recht dürftig...
> 
> Ich bin bei der gelandet...
> http://www.amplifisports.com/de/cat...otektoren-6984/prod/joint-shirt-black-119533/
> ...


Der Rippenschutz sieht da aber auch recht dürftig aus. 

Obacht! Das ist nur da Hemd, ohne Rückenprotektor.


----------



## delphi1507 (19. März 2018)

fone schrieb:


> Der Rippenschutz sieht da aber auch recht dürftig aus. [emoji38]
> 
> Obacht! Das ist nur da Hemd, ohne Rückenprotektor.


Du hast Haber schon gelesen das er genau das sucht? Das erste Bild zeigt das die Brust Platte etwa 3-4 cm über das Sternum reicht. Es ist zumindest von dem was ich an Protektoren da hatte jener mit dem besten Rippenschutz, sowohl was die dicke angeht, (das meiste ist echt ein Witz..und hat mir geprellten Rippen eingebracht) als auch die abgedeckte Fläche! 
Zumindest vor einem Jahr habe ich nichts brauchbareres OHNE Rückenprotektor gefunden.


----------



## fone (19. März 2018)

Ach, verdammt.
Ja, du hast natürlich Recht.


Du meinst mit Rippenschutz den Brustschutz?
Meine Rippen sind alle an der Seite oder hinten seitlich gebrochen, und dann durch Stauchung/Ausknicken.
Ok, die letzte zwar vorne im Bereich de Brust, aber der Einschlag kam direkt von der Seite. 

Da hilft der Brustschutz leider nicht so viel. 
Einen richtigen seitlichen Rippenschutz gibts nur leider wenig, schränkt vermutlich die Bewegungsfreiheit zu stark ein.


----------



## veraono (19. März 2018)

fone schrieb:


> Meine Rippen sind _*alle*_ an der Seite oder hinten seitlich gebrochen, und dann durch Stauchung/Ausknicken.


Scheinst einen gefährlichen Lebensstil zu pflegen


----------



## DrachenDingsda (19. März 2018)

Hallo

suche ein Rad 29er,  Trail geo, brauchbare Ausstattung größe M kann auch ein Vorjahresmodell sein.

bisher hänge ich hier

https://www.fahrrad.de/votec-vc-comp-black-grey-562154.html

das Rad würde mich 850eu kosten. Jemand noch eine bessere Idee?

Danke


----------



## walu123 (19. März 2018)

Suche möglichst günstig Shimano XTR Pedale PDM9000.
Wenn kemand ne günstige Quelle kennt, danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delphi1507 (19. März 2018)

fone schrieb:


> Ach, verdammt.
> Ja, du hast natürlich Recht.
> 
> 
> ...



Ja meinte ich so, ich hab eher das Glück gehabt das endweder Lenker oder die Faust so dumm unterm Körper gelandet sind das mir das geholfen hätte, 
Hinten unten hatte ich beim Skifahren geschafft... Besuch beim Notdienst nö da ist nix gebrochen, ich DOCH... Na  gut dann schicke ich sie halt zum Röntgen... Zurück... der Radiologe sagt die Rippe ist gebrochen, ich so ach wirklich? 

Seit ich mit der Weste fahre ist es immer gut gegangen...


----------



## Berrrnd (19. März 2018)

.


----------



## walu123 (20. März 2018)

k_star schrieb:


> https://www.tomsbikeparts.eu/epages...MIsbeQxJH52QIVEZ0bCh1NXwIOEAkYBCABEgIMH_D_BwE


danke!


----------



## fone (21. März 2018)

veraono schrieb:


> Scheinst einen gefährlichen Lebensstil zu pflegen


Nein, ich kann nur nicht g'scheit Radfahren. 


*Rest war langweilig - gelöscht*


----------



## fone (22. März 2018)

Suche!

Stahlfeder-Dämpfer mit Plattform-Hebel 216x63mm, am besten unter 250€.


----------



## Erba88 (22. März 2018)

Hallo zusammen,
ich suche: AVOCET R30 sessel von anfang 90er jahre.
https://imgur.com/HdUK1ND


----------



## Asrael (22. März 2018)

fone schrieb:


> Suche!
> 
> Stahlfeder-Dämpfer mit Plattform-Hebel 216x63mm, am besten unter 250€.


Wenn du was findest würde ich mich gern anschließen. Finde leider nur den Fox oder Creek und die sind weit teurer


----------



## fone (23. März 2018)

Asrael schrieb:


> Wenn du was findest würde ich mich gern anschließen. Finde leider nur den Fox oder Creek und die sind weit teurer


Eigentlich kann man nur auf einen alten Marzocchi Roco TST hoffen, der irgendwo 5 Jahre unter der Couch gelegen hat.
Oder wenn ein neuer Fox Dämpfer rauskommt, vielleicht werden dann die aktuellen günstig abgestoßen.


----------



## hemorider (23. März 2018)

fone schrieb:


> Eigentlich kann man nur auf einen alten Marzocchi Roco TST hoffen, der irgendwo 5 Jahre unter der Couch gelegen hat.
> Oder wenn ein neuer Fox Dämpfer rauskommt, vielleicht werden dann die aktuellen günstig abgestoßen.


...mir als Standard Moscher mit begrenzten Skills taugt der Roco TST echt gut. Muss der Dämpfer Neu sein?


----------



## fone (23. März 2018)

hemorider schrieb:


> ...mir als Standard Moscher mit begrenzten Skills taugt der Roco TST echt gut. Muss der Dämpfer Neu sein?


Neee. Aber akzeptabel vom Preis.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dragonjackson (23. März 2018)

Gott... immer die Gleichen mit immer den gleichen Gesabbel...


----------



## Don Stefano (24. März 2018)

fone schrieb:


> Suche!
> 
> Stahlfeder-Dämpfer mit Plattform-Hebel 216x63mm, am besten unter 250€.


Bei RCZ gibt's aktuell den RC2 für 139. Vom Preis her bestimmt ok, ob der dir taugt? 

mobil gesendet


----------



## fone (24. März 2018)

Don Stefano schrieb:


> Bei RCZ gibt's aktuell den RC2 für 139. Vom Preis her bestimmt ok, ob der dir taugt?
> 
> mobil gesendet


Danke!
Leider zu spät gesehen und jetzt weg.

Hat zwar keine Plattform aber...


----------



## Bench (25. März 2018)

Sowas?
https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/1020623-manitou-swinger-x4-spv-200x57

In meinem Pitch macht der Manitou Swinger X4 eine ganz gute Figur


----------



## skaster (25. März 2018)

Sieht nicht aus, als wenn er da noch ne Stahlfeder reinbekommt.


----------



## fone (26. März 2018)

skaster schrieb:


> Sieht nicht aus, als wenn er da noch ne Stahlfeder reinbekommt.


Bisschen Draht und tüddeln...


----------



## toastet (26. März 2018)

Dann tüddelst du das so rum und fertich.


----------



## dani08051991 (26. März 2018)

Servus, hat wer in letzter Zeit ein gutes Angebot für einen Laufradsatz gesehn?
29 Zoll
15* 100mm
Hinten Schnellspanner oder eben umrüstbare Nabe (Naben am liebsten DT)
leicht, muss auch nicht wirklich viel halten. Sind für einen leichten Forstwegfahrer.
Maulweite so 20- 25mm

Schonmal Danke


----------



## fone (26. März 2018)

Konkret jetzt nicht, aber ich meine letzte Woche wäre RCZ voll mit 29"-Angeboten gewesen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dani08051991 (26. März 2018)

fone schrieb:


> Konkret jetzt nicht, aber ich meine letzte Woche wäre RCZ voll mit 29"-Angeboten gewesen.


Danke aber wirklich was Gescheides war nicht dabei. Meist immer nur vorderes oder hinteres Laufrad. Das beides halbwegs passt hab ich jedenfalls nicht gesehn..


----------



## fone (26. März 2018)

Ok, schade. Hatte gedacht. Da ich noch kein 29" Rad habe, bin ichs nur überflogen.


----------



## dani08051991 (26. März 2018)

fone schrieb:


> Ok, schade. Hatte gedacht. Da ich noch kein 29" Rad habe, bin ichs nur überflogen.


Ja so gehts mir auch oft 

Hat sich erledigt, die sinds geworden:
Laufräder


----------



## Ghoste (26. März 2018)

Hat da schon jemand bestellt? Die preise sehen ja relativ günstig aus?!


----------



## Berrrnd (26. März 2018)

.


----------



## dani08051991 (26. März 2018)

Ghoste schrieb:


> Hat da schon jemand bestellt? Die preise sehen ja relativ günstig aus?!


irgendwo hab ich mal eine Empfehlung dafür gelesen und negatives hab ich nichts gefunden. Wird schon passen .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## decay (26. März 2018)

RCZ von jetzt, sehe grad kein Schnellspanner. Mein Fehler.


----------



## dani08051991 (26. März 2018)

decay schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 712108
> 
> RCZ von jetzt, sehe grad kein Schnellspanner. Mein Fehler.


Danke, aber hab ja schon welche bestellt.
Sram hätte mir auch nicht so zugesagt.


----------



## CrossX (26. März 2018)

Ich suche ein Alpinestars drop 2 Jersey in lila /gelb Kurzarm in Größe M oder L.

Günstigster Preis bis jetzt bei FC moto für 47 Euro zzgl Versand.

Gibt es das noch irgendwo günstiger? Ich habe ein paar Shops gefunden, aber die scheinen nicht seriös.


----------



## toastet (27. März 2018)

Da 2017er Artikel denke ich eher ein Problem es überhaupt noch zu bekommen. Meine das gab es bei CRC/Wiggle für 15 Euro im Ausverkauf. Würde da üblichen nochmal abklappern, solche Sachen richtig "raushauen" tun meist nur die Engländer oder gleich aus den Staaten, bei 15-20 Euro Produktpreis lohnt sich das dann ja gerne trotzdem mal auch aus den Staaten mit dem Versand. Googlesuche hast du also sicher schon gemacht, gucke dann immer händisch nochmal bei BTO, Jenson USA, Amazon.com und vorallem auch ebay.com. Schon oft Schnäppchen gemacht, gerade bei US-Klamotten wie Fox und TLD. Bei Alpinestars könnte man eben auch nochmal direkt in Italien suchen. Dazu eben Wiggle, CRC und Freestyle Extreme, hier in DE Hibike (die haben sowas auch gerne mal im Ausverkauf, taucht aber nicht bei google auf) und Maciag. Was hast du denn gefunden, was du für unseriös hielst? Ggf. gibt es dazu ja hier auch Erfahrungen.
Sonst wenn es doch auf FC-Moto rausläuft, die haben meine ich auch nen Gutschein fürs Newsletter bestellen um den Preis nochmal zu drücken.


----------



## CrossX (27. März 2018)

Ich hab mal alles durch geguckt. Leider nichts dabei, was wirklich Sinn macht. Amazon hatte noch eins, aber wenn man da Fracht und Steuern zu rechnet  spart man vielleicht 3 Euro.

Das hier ist der Shop, der mir so komisch vor kam.
http://www.ozeanrudern.de/alpinesta...lagelbalpinestars-rucksackelegante-p-481.html

Kein Impressum, keine Shop Informationen.

Ich denke, es wird auf FC Moto hinaus laufen.

Trotzdem danke, ich werde in den US Shops jetzt öfter mal gucken


----------



## toastet (27. März 2018)

Wirkt wirklich merkwürdig, auch kein Paypal wo man wenigstens den Käuferschutz hätte. Im Zweifel gibt es bei anderen Shops aber ja die Bestpreis-Garantie, das könnte man zumindest versuchen ob da wer den Preis mitgeht


----------



## fone (27. März 2018)

CrossX schrieb:


> Ich hab mal alles durch geguckt. Leider nichts dabei, was wirklich Sinn macht. Amazon hatte noch eins, aber wenn man da Fracht und Steuern zu rechnet  spart man vielleicht 3 Euro.
> 
> Das hier ist der Shop, der mir so komisch vor kam.
> http://www.ozeanrudern.de/alpinesta...lagelbalpinestars-rucksackelegante-p-481.html
> ...


Was soll an dem Shop denn verkehrt sein:
"We takes seriously of customers' privacy security!"
Hört sich doch seriös an. 

Technischer Ansprechpartner
zhuanghuipiao246@163.com



Spoiler



Der technische Ansprechpartner (tech-c) betreut die Domain ozeanrudern.de in technischer Hinsicht.

Name
Johanna Dresner
Organisation
Johanna Dresner
Adresse
An der Schillingbrucke 2
PLZ
73349
Ort
Wiesensteig
Land
DE
Telefon
+49.07335690399
Telefax
+49.07335690399
E-Mail
[email protected]


----------



## mweis (29. März 2018)

Bin auf der Suche nach einer Magura MT7


----------



## demlak (29. März 2018)

da hast du..

https://www.bike-components.de/de/Magura/MT7-HC-Carbotecture-Scheibenbremse-p59748/

freut mich, dass ich helfen konnte..


----------



## mweis (29. März 2018)

demlak schrieb:


> da hast du..
> 
> https://www.bike-components.de/de/Magura/MT7-HC-Carbotecture-Scheibenbremse-p59748/
> 
> freut mich, dass ich helfen konnte..


...
*Lieferumfang:*
- 1 x Scheibenbremse Magura MT7 HC, montagefertig befüllt und entlüftet...

Suche schon ein Set für Vo+Hi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## demlak (29. März 2018)

kleiner tipp: schau mal in das erste posting dieses threads.. sonst werden wir uns hier noch stundenlang weiter am thema vorbei unterhalten


----------



## freetourer (29. März 2018)

mweis schrieb:


> Bin auf der Suche nach einer Magura MT7



Tja .... - wer nicht.


----------



## decay (29. März 2018)

https://www.bikepark-shop.de/mt7-2-finger-scheibenbremse.html
https://r2-bike.com/MAGURA-Scheibenbremse-MT7-HC-2018-SET

Viel billiger wirds nicht denke ich. Eventuell bei HiBike mit Dimbo Rabatt, einzeln aber dann mit Scheiben und Adaptern.


----------



## toastet (29. März 2018)

im bikemarkt vom händler für 139,- pro bremse solo. 

in der gutscheinaktion vor 1-2 wochen bei fahrrad.de gab es das set die für knapp 190 Euro ohne scheiben, mit scheiben (storm hc) und adapter für ~220 Euro.  
mt5 war für 90 euro das set dabei ohne scheiben 

hilft halt wenig, wenn es vorbei ist, zumindest aber, dass es geht. sind aber zB auch gerne mal bremsen von neurädern abmontiert im bikemarkt für ähnliche kurse, wenn man nicht wert auf verpackung etc. legt.

sonst halt wie immer aufpassen bei mantel oder rcz, die hauen die doch immer wieder so für rund 270-290 euro im set raus mit scheiben. muss man halt aussitzen oder wenn es dringend ist eben den mehrpreis zahlen.


----------



## Asrael (30. März 2018)

mweis schrieb:


> ...
> *Lieferumfang:*
> - 1 x Scheibenbremse Magura MT7 HC, montagefertig befüllt und entlüftet...
> 
> Suche schon ein Set für Vo+Hi


https://bikerleben.de/produkt/magura-mt7-hc-1-finger-hc-hebel/


----------



## ThurgoodJenkins (31. März 2018)

Servus! Suche einen Magura MT5 Bremssattel. Bisher hab ich keinen gefunden, der günstiger ist, als die komplette Bremse. Sind die MT7 Sättel nicht baugleich zur MT5 - weil die nochmal deutlich teurer angeboten werden?


----------



## toastet (31. März 2018)

Magura Ersatzteile waren leider schon immer unverschämt teuer. Unterschied der Sättel nur die Farbe von Sattel und Ringen und die mitgelieferten Einzelbeläge bei MT7 und die einteiligen bei MT5


----------



## veraono (31. März 2018)

toastet schrieb:


> Magura Ersatzteile waren leider schon immer unverschämt teuer. Unterschied der Sättel nur die Farbe von Sattel und Ringen und die mitgelieferten Einzelbeläge bei MT7 und die einteiligen bei MT5


Hatte hier nicht mal jemand was von unterschiedlichen Luftspalt -Maßen bei MT 5 vs. 7 Sattel geschrieben?


----------



## delphi1507 (31. März 2018)

veraono schrieb:


> Hatte hier nicht mal jemand was von unterschiedlichen Luftspalt -Maßen bei MT 5 vs. 7 Sattel geschrieben?


Ja und die Aussagen von Magura Mitarbeitern wiedersprechen sich.

 Nix genaues weiß man nicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sbgrollon (1. April 2018)

Bin auf der Suche nach einer Sram CODE Bremse


----------



## Berrrnd (1. April 2018)

.


----------



## sbgrollon (1. April 2018)

Danke dir. Ist aber nicht wirklich das Schnäppchen das ich gesucht hätte


----------



## Berrrnd (1. April 2018)

.


----------



## hasardeur (1. April 2018)

sbgrollon schrieb:


> Danke dir. Ist aber nicht wirklich das Schnäppchen das ich gesucht hätte



Dann gib doch mal bei Google „sram Code“ ein. Bei knapp über 100€ geht es für die Code R los. Wenn das noch zu viel ist, dann wäre mal ein Hinweis zum Preisbereich hilfreich.


----------



## sbgrollon (1. April 2018)

Naja 380€ für die Code ist nicht wirklich ein Schnäppchen. Aber danke trotzdem für eure Hilfe. Insbesondere dem google Hinweis 

Frohe Ostern an alle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ThurgoodJenkins (1. April 2018)

Ist das besser:https://r2-bike.com/SRAM-Scheibenbremse-CODE-RSC-Set


----------



## demlak (1. April 2018)

@sbgrollon 
einfach mal das erste Posting in diesem Thread lesen.


----------



## sbgrollon (1. April 2018)

Ok! Scheint wohl mein Fehler gewesen zu sein, da ja für jeden was anderes ein "Schnäppchen" ist.

Preisvorstellung für die Code RSC wären <300€.


----------



## fone (1. April 2018)

Ich verstehe auch nicht was das Problem ist. Wenn man hier nach einer Code fragt, sucht man relativ sicher keine zum UVP.

Aber sich blöd zu stellen scheint bei manchen cool zu sein. 


Die Frage zielt ja offensichtlich eher dahin ab, ob jemand zufällig über ein Angebot gestolpert ist.


Suche übrigens immer noch einen Stahlfederdämpfer 216x63 mit Plattform/Lockout Hebelchen. Mit Rabatt ab 30% vom UVP.


----------



## demlak (1. April 2018)

Du verstehst hier ja so einiges nicht im Board. Und wie immer bin ich bereit es dir ganz selbstlos zu erklären:

Einen Preis vorgeben bedeutet sowohl, anderen evtl. ein Schnäppchen zu zeigen als auch die eigene Recherche. Denn hier ist nicht der "ich bin zu Faul und schicke andere los zum Suchen"-Thread. Sondern der "Ich habs nicht günstiger als xyz gefunden, weiß hier zufällig jemand einen besseren Preis?"-Thread.


----------



## Asrael (1. April 2018)

Da ich derzeit sehr Harmonie bedürftig bin möchte ich euch bitten mit dem gegenseitigen angezicke aufzuhören.


----------



## freetourer (1. April 2018)

Asrael schrieb:


> Da ich derzeit sehr Harmonie bedürftig bin .....


----------



## fone (1. April 2018)

Asrael schrieb:


> Da ich derzeit sehr Harmonie bedürftig bin möchte ich euch bitten mit dem gegenseitigen angezicke aufzuhören.


Und  morgen?


----------



## toastet (1. April 2018)

Montag wird auch nicht gezankt, da ist die Hütte weiter leer und Frieden angesagt


----------



## Asrael (2. April 2018)

fone schrieb:


> Und  morgen?


Morgen brauch ich immernoch ganz viel Mitleid und Friede


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## veraono (2. April 2018)

Asrael schrieb:


> Morgen brauch ich immernoch ganz viel Mitleid und Friede ein Rahmen-Schnäppchen


----------



## fone (2. April 2018)

Asrael schrieb:


> Morgen brauch ich immernoch ganz viel Mitleid und Friede


Fuxk! ☹


----------



## Simon Katsch (2. April 2018)

Asrael schrieb:


> Morgen brauch ich immernoch ganz viel Mitleid und Friede



ich tippe mal du brauchst bald n schnäppchentipp für nen rahmen ?![emoji16]

kacke man


----------



## freetourer (2. April 2018)

Asrael schrieb:


> Morgen brauch ich immernoch ganz viel Mitleid und Friede



Fuck.

Mein Beileid


----------



## Auker (2. April 2018)

Hallo Biker,
mein Stadtrad benötigt leider eine neue Gabel und ich suche gerade ein wenig verzweifelt nach einem Schnäppchen.
Ich möchte die defekte Federgabel durch eine Starrgabel austauschen die folgende Kriterien aufweist:
- Starrgabel 
- 28 Zoll Rad
- 1,125 mm Gewindeschaft
- ca. 17,5 cm Schaftlänge
- ca. 5 cm davon Gewinde
- Aufnahme für V-Brakes
- Bohrungen für Schutzblechaufnahmen
- Bohrungen für Seitenläuferdynamo 
- CrMo-Material wenns geht

Da es für das Stadtrad ist natürlich so günstig wie möglich. Bisher konnte eich aber keine passende finden.


----------



## hasardeur (2. April 2018)

Auker schrieb:


> Hallo Biker,
> mein Stadtrad benötigt leider eine neue Gabel und ich suche gerade ein wenig verzweifelt nach einem Schnäppchen.
> Ich möchte die defekte Federgabel durch eine Starrgabel austauschen die folgende Kriterien aufweist:
> - Starrgabel
> ...



Gibt es sowas noch neu? Vielleicht mal beim Schrauber um die Ecke in der Grabbelkiste nachsehen?


----------



## Auker (2. April 2018)

Vermutlich gibt es so etwas nicht mehr neu, da ich schon ein paar Shops abgeklappert habe die mir so einfielen.
Aber auf deinen Kommentar hin habe ich einmal bei eBay geschaut. Gebraucht gibt es da doch schon eher Gabeln, die einige der Kriterien erfüllen.
Vielleicht sollte ich dort intensiver schauen und mich auf das Glück verlassen, dass am Ende alles passt. Immerhin kann bei so einem Kauf doch etwas nicht von den Maßen her passen.


----------



## bomberia (2. April 2018)

https://www.amazon.de/gp/aw/d/B0038...rgabel#mobile-twister_size_name_1522686695560

Hab ich vor ca nen halben Jahr gekauft. Für den Preis top. Mit dem Dynamo musst dir halt was überlegen.
Moment. Passt möglicherweise nicht für nen fetten 28 Zoll Reifen...
Sorry. Ich meine sogar, ist ne 26 Zoll Gabel. Kann es der Beschreibung aber nicht zweifelsfrei entnehmen....


----------



## Auker (2. April 2018)

Danke für deinen Link.
Ist tatsächlich für 28" und preislich auf jeden Fall interessant. Leider kein CrMo-Stahl sondern Hi-Ten, aber ok.
Wie du schon schriebst aber nicht für den Dynamo geeignet und das größere Problem ist eher, dass diese Gabel vermutlich zu kurz sein wird. Ich habe (vermutlich genau) das identische Produkt auf eBay gesehen und ich glaube die Gabel ist nicht für einen Austausch gegen Federgabel geeignet. Die Länge zwischen Achse und Gabelschaft ist um einige cm kürzer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## demlak (2. April 2018)

Da hier schon wieder eine ganze Seite keinen Threadbezug hat, sei an dieser Stelle nochmal der freundliche Hinweis gegeben, dass es rund um diesen Thread hier doch tatsächlich ein Fachforum mit vielen Unterforen voll mit Beratungsthreads gibt.
Schau doch mal hier rein: https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/f/tech-talk.5/
Da gibts bestimmt passendere Hilfe. Hier gehts doch nur darum, zu einem bereits klaren Artikel einen besseren Preis zu finden.

Schönen Restfeiertag noch.


----------



## freetourer (2. April 2018)

Wo wir gerade beim Thema sind:

Hat jemand einen Tip für einen SPD-Pedal geeigneten MTB XC-Race Schuh mit Carbon-Sohle für unter 100.- in Größe 44?


----------



## DansHampf (3. April 2018)

Hallo, hat hier jemand den Azonic Pleasure Dome Vorbau in blau für unter 80€ und/oder die Crankbrothers Highline 160mm für unter 250€ gesehen? Danke!


----------



## Asrael (4. April 2018)

DansHampf schrieb:


> Hallo, hat hier jemand den Azonic Pleasure Dome Vorbau in blau für unter 80€ und/oder die Crankbrothers Highline 160mm für unter 250€ gesehen? Danke!


https://www.actionsports.de/azonic-...u-50/31-8-7916?sPartner=102&number=VO.AZ.0004


----------



## hardtails (4. April 2018)

suche ne 650b dt swiss ex471 32h mit schwarzen squorx *nippeln*
action sport will dafür 80€, die einzig mir bekannte quelle. Alternativen?


----------



## Asrael (4. April 2018)

skwal83 schrieb:


> suche ne 650b dt swiss ex471 32h mit schwarzen squorx *nippeln*
> action sport will dafür 80€, die einzig mir bekannte quelle. Alternativen?


Auf die schnelle:

https://www.hibike.de/dt-swiss-ex-4...legscheiben-pf4efe995298497b6857dd205f4565efd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardtails (4. April 2018)

Asrael schrieb:


> Auf die schnelle:
> 
> https://www.hibike.de/dt-swiss-ex-4...legscheiben-pf4efe995298497b6857dd205f4565efd


wie wäre es mit lesen? da sind die nippel silber
außerdem kommen 20€ versand drauf, so das man soagr teurer als action sport ist


----------



## hasardeur (4. April 2018)

einfach mal googlen....

https://r2-bike.com/DT-Swiss-Felge-...MIgIy9noKg2gIVrBbTCh2-dQxZEAkYAiABEgKGM_D_BwE

71€ inkl. Versand. Da bei der EX471 die Sqourx-Nippel und Washer immer dabei sind, lohnt vielleicht die Vorab-Frage nach der Farbe.


----------



## fone (4. April 2018)

skwal83 schrieb:


> wie wäre es mit lesen? da sind die nippel silber
> außerdem kommen 20€ versand drauf, so das man soagr teurer als action sport ist


Echt unverschämt von @Asrael!!!


----------



## PraterRadler (4. April 2018)

Suche günstige 29er 140mm Federgabel.
15/100 bevorzugt aber kein muss.
Schaftlänge min. 220.

Sollte schon eine brauchbare AM-Gabel sein. Bin aber nicht Hersteller-fixiert. Gerne auch Auslaufmodelle ab 2016.

Limit eigentlich 300,- € 

Für was hochwertigeres wie Pike/Yari/o.ä auch bis zu 350,- €


----------



## hasardeur (4. April 2018)

Dann abonniere am besten den RCZ Newsletter. Da gibt es öfter Angebote in genau diesem Bereich.


----------



## PraterRadler (4. April 2018)

Den habe ich. Habe da ja schon Gabeln gekauft. Leider im Moment kein passendes Angebot zu finden und der damit verbundene 'Geschenk'-Aufbau hat ein 2-Wochen-Zeitfenster.


----------



## Asrael (5. April 2018)

skwal83 schrieb:


> wie wäre es mit lesen? da sind die nippel silber
> außerdem kommen 20€ versand drauf, so das man soagr teurer als action sport ist


Schlecht geschlafen? Wohnst du aufm Mond oder wie kommst du auf 20€ Versand?


----------



## tomac85 (5. April 2018)

skwal83 schrieb:


> wie wäre es mit lesen? da sind die nippel silber
> außerdem kommen 20€ versand drauf, so das man soagr teurer als action sport ist



Ich kann in deiner Antwort kein DANKE finden...


----------



## spümco (5. April 2018)

PraterRadler schrieb:


> Suche günstige 29er 140mm Federgabel.
> 15/100 bevorzugt aber kein muss.
> Schaftlänge min. 220.
> 
> ...


Bike Components hat grad echte Gabelschnäppchen-da mal geschaut?


----------



## marci4x4 (6. April 2018)

Hallo Ihr lieben,
suche als Ersatz meines Garmin Edge 1000 einen günstigen Garmin Edge 1030


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## demlak (6. April 2018)

@marci4x4 schau mal ins Eingangsposting. Referenzpreis angeben.

----

Ich Suche einen Bremsgeber MT5. Im Bikemarkt sind die Preise für die gebrauchten auf dem Level der Preise in Onlineshops. 
Das günstigste was ich fand, waren 47,90 Euro + 4,90 Euro Versand. bei bikehit: http://cgi.ebay.de/391851582271

Ich vermute, einen wesentlich günstigeren Preis gibt es nirgends?


----------



## flowbike (6. April 2018)

.


----------



## jammerlappen (6. April 2018)

demlak schrieb:


> @marci4x4 schau mal ins Eingangsposting. Referenzpreis angeben.
> 
> ----
> 
> ...


Wäre nicht die Deore, aus dem anderen Faden interessanter als Geberspender?


----------



## Sven_Kiel (6. April 2018)

demlak schrieb:


> @marci4x4 schau mal ins Eingangsposting. Referenzpreis angeben.
> 
> ----
> 
> ...



Das ist doch ein Hammerpreis! Ich hab jetzt auch eine MT5 und bin begeistert (sogar auch vom Hebel) und ich hab auch mehr bezahlt. 
....
Meine Frage: wo bekomme ich die Bremsbeläge dafür günstig (gerne auch Alternativ-Anbieter, die gut funzen?


----------



## hasardeur (6. April 2018)

MT5-Geber habe ich noch zwei liegen (ungenutzt), kannst mir eine PN mit Angebot schicken.

Ich habe letztes Jahr erstmals die Beläge von brakepads.de probiert. Bissigkeit reicht nicht an die Trickstuff NG heran, ist aber auf dem Niveau der Originalbeläge und der Preis konkurrenzlos. Im Vinschgau haben Sie sich auch auf den bekannten Trails gut bewährt. Verschleiß ist deutlich besser, als die originalen Beläge.


----------



## Asrael (6. April 2018)

skwal83 schrieb:


> suche ne 650b dt swiss ex471 32h mit schwarzen squorx *nippeln*
> action sport will dafür 80€, die einzig mir bekannte quelle. Alternativen?


Wie kommst du eigentlich drauf, dass Actionsports mit schwarzen Nippeln ausliefert? Die sind da genauso silber...


----------



## BigJohn (6. April 2018)

Asrael schrieb:


> Schlecht geschlafen? Wohnst du aufm Mond oder wie kommst du auf 20€ Versand?


Die Felge läuft bei Bike24 als Sperrgut, aus welchem Grund auch immer...


----------



## demlak (6. April 2018)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Wäre nicht die Deore, aus dem anderen Faden interessanter als Geberspender?



Neee.. hab schon gerne an beiden Händen das selbe Feeling. Hab zwei MT5 verbaut. Die Kennlinien von Magura und Shimano sind ja doch schon recht unterschiedlich. Optik spielt auch noch eine kleine Rolle.



Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> Das ist doch ein Hammerpreis!



naja.. vom Hocker reißt mich der Preis nicht, angesichts des Gesamtpreises, wenn man noch den Bremssattel, Bremsbeläge und Schlauch dazu nimmt =) Aber "normal" scheint der Preis wohl zu sein.

@hasardeur ich meld mich


----------



## Asrael (6. April 2018)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Die Felge läuft bei Bike24 als Sperrgut, aus welchem Grund auch immer...


Naja ruft man halt bei Hibike an und lässt sie sich Versandkostenfrei liefern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jammerlappen (6. April 2018)

demlak schrieb:


> Neee.. hab schon gerne an beiden Händen das selbe Feeling. Hab zwei MT5 verbaut. Die Kennlinien von Magura und Shimano sind ja doch schon recht unterschiedlich. Optik spielt auch noch eine kleine Rolle.
> 
> @hasardeur ich meld mich



Deswegen sollteste ja auch beide Magurageber ersetzen


----------



## demlak (6. April 2018)

Hab mich jetzt für ein Angebot mit zwei Gebern entschieden und lege mir einen als Reserve hin oder hau den dann in den Bikemarkt.


----------



## veraono (6. April 2018)

demlak schrieb:


> Hab mich jetzt für ein Angebot mit zwei Gebern entschieden und lege mir einen als Reserve hin oder hau den dann in den Bikemarkt.





demlak schrieb:


> Du verstehst hier ja so einiges nicht im Board. Und wie immer bin ich bereit es dir ganz selbstlos zu erklären:
> Einen Preis vorgeben bedeutet sowohl, anderen evtl. ein Schnäppchen zu zeigen als auch die eigene Recherche...



Würdest du auch _deinen_ Preis selbstlos preisgeben?
Danke


----------



## demlak (6. April 2018)

50 Euro. Die Info bringt hier niemanden etwas da es ein Einzelangebot war. Das Angebot von dem aus meine Suche startete, habe ich direkt im Suchposting mit angegeben. Kein Grund zu versuchen mir einen Spiegel vor-zuhalten. In aller Regel verhalte ich mich so, wie ich es von anderen erwarte.


----------



## gamble (7. April 2018)

Suche ein Schnäppchen mit Empfehlung; Sportbrille mit Wechselgläsern, nicht zu fettes Gestell, aber stabiler als die 3,99 Aldi Variante. Farbe egal. Preis bis 20 Euro. Kein schicki micki, wird eh zugesaut und auch am am Trikot abgewischt.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (7. April 2018)

gamble schrieb:


> Suche ein Schnäppchen mit Empfehlung; Sportbrille mit Wechselgläsern, nicht zu fettes Gestell, aber stabiler als die 3,99 Aldi Variante. Farbe egal. Preis bis 20 Euro. Kein schicki micki, wird eh zugesaut und auch am am Trikot abgewischt.


Ich hab die Uvex Vista Pro für 20€ gekauft vor einem halben Jahr und bin damit immer noch sehr zufrieden:
https://www.boc24.de/shop/fahrradbe...MIvave99yn2gIVtDLTCh20IA2qEAkYASABEgItFvD_BwE


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## veraono (7. April 2018)

demlak schrieb:


> einen Spiegel vor-zuhalten


... Das hat noch niemand geschadet.
Mich hat aber tatsächlich weniger dein Ego als wirklich das Angebot interessiert (wenn's denn eins gegeben hätte), da ein günstiger Hebel auf Reserve ganz nett gewesen wäre.


----------



## blubboo (9. April 2018)

gamble schrieb:


> Suche ein Schnäppchen mit Empfehlung; Sportbrille mit Wechselgläsern, nicht zu fettes Gestell, aber stabiler als die 3,99 Aldi Variante. Farbe egal. Preis bis 20 Euro. Kein schicki micki, wird eh zugesaut und auch am am Trikot abgewischt.



Ich habe mir letzte Woche diese Brille bestellt.
Das ist wohl eine Kopie einer ziemlich teuren Oakley.
Am Samstag habe ich die erste fahrt mit ihr gemacht und war ganz zufrieden.


----------



## hasardeur (9. April 2018)

blubboo schrieb:


> Ich habe mir letzte Woche diese Brille bestellt.
> Das ist wohl eine Kopie einer ziemlich teuren Oakley.
> Am Samstag habe ich die erste fahrt mit ihr gemacht und war ganz zufrieden.



Das mag eine billige Kopie sein. Für 18€ VK bezweifle ich aber, dass die Gläser auch nur eine annähernd akzeptable Qualität haben, was Abbildungstreue, Qualität der Beschichtung und Filter angeht. Angenommen, die Fassung würde 1/4 des Preises ausmachen, dann würden die Gläser noch 6,50€ das Paar ausmachen. Du kannst die Gläser ja mal bei einem Optiker durchmessen lassen.


----------



## blubboo (9. April 2018)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Das mag eine billige Kopie sein. Für 18€ VK bezweifle ich aber, dass die Gläser auch nur eine annähernd akzeptable Qualität haben, was Abbildungstreue, Qualität der Beschichtung und Filter angeht. Angenommen, die Fassung würde 1/4 des Preises ausmachen, dann würden die Gläser noch 6,50€ das Paar ausmachen. Du kannst die Gläser ja mal bei einem Optiker durchmessen lassen.


Werde ich nicht machen, ich bin zufrieden.

Hier kann man sich eine Meinung bilden.


----------



## hasardeur (9. April 2018)

Musst Du auch nicht, sind Deine Augen, die unter dem möglicherweise schlechten UV Filter leiden. Das Problem billiger Sonnenbrillen mit schlechten Gläsern/Filtern ist, dass, wie bei jeder Sonnenbrille, die Pupillen relativ weit geöffnet sind und dann bei schlechtem UV Filter deutlich mehr UV Strahlung ins Auge eintreten kann, als ohne Sonnenbrille.


----------



## demlak (9. April 2018)

Solange es keine dunklen Gläser sind, bei denen die Pupillen noch weiter geöffnet sind, ist das kein deut schlechter als ohne Brille. Von daher bietet es zwar keinen Schutz, ist aber auch nichts Schlechtes.


----------



## freetourer (9. April 2018)

demlak schrieb:


> Solange es keine dunklen Gläser sind, bei denen die Pupillen noch weiter geöffnet sind, ist das kein deut schlechter als ohne Brille. Von daher bietet es zwar keinen Schutz, ist aber auch nichts Schlechtes.



Bei klaren Gläsern ist das natürlich richtig.

Falls der UV - Filter schlecht ist merkt wirkt sich das natürlich immer aus. - Ich kann daher auch nur dringend raten, die Gläser einmal durchmessen zu lassen.



hasardeur schrieb:


> Musst Du auch nicht, sind Deine Augen, die unter dem möglicherweise schlechten UV Filter leiden. Das Problem billiger Sonnenbrillen mit schlechten Gläsern/Filtern ist, dass, wie bei jeder Sonnenbrille, die Pupillen relativ weit geöffnet sind und dann bei schlechtem UV Filter deutlich mehr UV Strahlung ins Auge eintreten kann, als ohne Sonnenbrille.


----------



## CrossX (9. April 2018)

freetourer schrieb:


> Bullshit - der Effekt bei dunklen Scheiben ist nur größer.
> 
> Falls der UV - Filter schlecht ist merkt wirkt sich das natürlich immer aus. - Ich kann daher auch nur dringend raten, die Gläser einmal durchmessen zu lassen.


Nur kurz zur Verständnis.
Eine klare Brille mit schlechtem UV Filter ist ungesünder als gar keine Brille?


----------



## decay (9. April 2018)

Ich finds schon schade, wenn Leute es jetzt so feiern, dass jemand ne schamlose Kopie einer zugegeben teuren Brille auf den Markt wirft und kein bisschen überlegt was das eigentlich bedeutet.


----------



## demlak (9. April 2018)

Was genau ist an der Aussage jetzt Bullshit, dass es nicht schlechter ist als ohne Brille?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freetourer (9. April 2018)

demlak schrieb:


> Was genau ist an der Aussage jetzt Bullshit, dass es nicht schlechter ist als ohne Brille?



Sorry - hab´s editiert.

Bei klaren Gläsern ist Deine Aussage natürlich korrekt.


----------



## Nd-60 (9. April 2018)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Das mag eine billige Kopie sein. Für 18€ VK bezweifle ich aber, dass die Gläser auch nur eine annähernd akzeptable Qualität haben, was Abbildungstreue, Qualität der Beschichtung und Filter angeht. Angenommen, die Fassung würde 1/4 des Preises ausmachen, dann würden die Gläser noch 6,50€ das Paar ausmachen. Du kannst die Gläser ja mal bei einem Optiker durchmessen lassen.



Für das Geld kann man optisch nichts erwarten. Aber es gibt einige YT Videos in denen zumindest der UV Schutz bestätigt wird bei diesen China Brillen.


----------



## Hindruin (10. April 2018)

Suche gerade ein Kurbelset mit 32er Ring, Boost, min. Q Faktor 163mm und 92mm bottom bracket, gerne aus Carbon oder XTR.


----------



## Berrrnd (10. April 2018)

.


----------



## gamble (11. April 2018)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> Ich hab die Uvex Vista Pro für 20€ gekauft vor einem halben Jahr und bin damit immer noch sehr zufrieden:
> https://www.boc24.de/shop/fahrradbe...MIvave99yn2gIVtDLTCh20IA2qEAkYASABEgItFvD_BwE



Danke für den Tipp. Letztendlich ist es nee eine alpina tri effect von 49,99 auf 19,99 bei Lucky bike geworden. Hab vor der Bestellung einfach nochmal im Shop gestöbert.


----------



## mutternatur (11. April 2018)

Asrael schrieb:


> Wie kommst du eigentlich drauf, dass Actionsports mit schwarzen Nippeln ausliefert? Die sind da genauso silber...


falsch!!!man kann ohne Aufpreis zwischen schwarzen roten,blauen,goldenen und silbernen Nippeln wählen.


----------



## phlek (12. April 2018)

Hey Zusammen. Suche einen guten aber günstigen Drehmomenteschlüssel fürs Fully


----------



## delphi1507 (12. April 2018)

phlek schrieb:


> Hey Zusammen. Suche einen guten aber günstigen Drehmomenteschlüssel fürs Fully


Definiere Günstig....
Ansonsten gillt such dir einen Punkt aus...
Ach ja welchen bereich soll er haben?


----------



## freetourer (12. April 2018)

phlek schrieb:


> Hey Zusammen. Suche einen guten aber günstigen Drehmomenteschlüssel fürs Fully



Geht auch einer für´s Hardtail?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bench (12. April 2018)

Günstig, nicht automatisch: https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/topeak-werkzeug-combo-torq-wrench-bit-set-66531
der günstigste automatische: https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/radon-eco-drehmomentschluessel-1-4-2-24-nm-687936

wie genau die Teile sind,


----------



## phlek (12. April 2018)

Sorry Boys für meine weniger ausführliche Suchanfrage. Der günstige Automatische ist das was ich gesucht habe.
Habe bisher nur welche bis 60€ gefunden (2-25NM).


----------



## delphi1507 (12. April 2018)

phlek schrieb:


> Sorry Boys für meine weniger ausführliche Suchanfrage. Der günstige Automatische ist das was ich gesucht habe.
> Habe bisher nur welche bis 60€ gefunden (2-25NM).


Denk drann die sind gerade im unteren Bereich der für uns wichtig ist eher ungenau... 
Da gillt wer billig kauft kauft 2 Mal...


----------



## rpitz (12. April 2018)

Volle Zustimmung. Hatte auch so einen günstigen, allerdings vom www.louis.de. Das Ding hat halt leider ausgelöst, wie es lustig war.

Als mein Bikeshop mir dann beim Winterservice eine so gut wie abgerissene Vorbauschraube ersetzen musste, die ich genau _einmal_ mit besagtem Schlüssel angezogen hatte (4 Nm Vorgabe), wars für mich vorbei mit dem Schrott. 

Ich hab mit zumindest einen Proxxon 2-15(?) geholt. Seither ist nix mehr kaputt gegangen ;-)


----------



## Bench (12. April 2018)

Jep, lieber keinen Dremo als ein Mist.
Drehmomente um 5Nm rum hat man eh im Gefühl, und alles was mehr braucht (Tretlager, Kassette, Pedale) knallt man halt zu.


----------



## maxito (12. April 2018)

Suche ein Narrow Wide Kettenblatt mit 110er Lochkreis und 46 Zähne. Günstigster Anbieter, den ich fand war Garbaruk für 67,50€
https://r2-bike.com/GARBARUK-Kettenblatt-Round-1-fach-narrow-wide-CX-LK-110-46-Zaehne-schwarz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## demlak (12. April 2018)

maxito schrieb:


> Suche ein Narrow Wide Kettenblatt mit 110er Lochkreis und 46 Zähne. Günstigster Anbieter, den ich fand war Garbaruk für 67,50€
> https://r2-bike.com/GARBARUK-Kettenblatt-Round-1-fach-narrow-wide-CX-LK-110-46-Zaehne-schwarz


ebay: http://cgi.ebay.de/201589398173
$28 inkl. versand


----------



## DansHampf (12. April 2018)

Hat hier einer den Straitline Split Steerer Clamp vorbau in 1 1/8" Titanum Grey gesehen? Wenn möglich unter 70€


----------



## Joehigashi80 (12. April 2018)

.


----------



## Joehigashi80 (12. April 2018)

DansHampf schrieb:


> Hat hier einer den Straitline Split Steerer Clamp vorbau in 1 1/8" Titanum Grey gesehen? Wenn möglich unter 70€



Einen schwarzen, leider nicht Titanium grey, mit 31,8mm Klemmung, 35mm Länge hab ich noch hier rum liegen. Hatte ich eigentlich schon verkauft, bis der Käufer meinte der wäre an der Schaft Klemmung „ausgenudelt" und ihn zurück gegeben hat. 

Kannst für einen schmalen Taler haben. 

Bei Interesse PN mit Bildern.


----------



## bs99 (12. April 2018)

maxito schrieb:


> Suche ein Narrow Wide Kettenblatt mit 110er Lochkreis und 46 Zähne. Günstigster Anbieter, den ich fand war Garbaruk für 67,50€
> https://r2-bike.com/GARBARUK-Kettenblatt-Round-1-fach-narrow-wide-CX-LK-110-46-Zaehne-schwarz


https://www.superstarcomponents.com/en/raptor-chainring-110bcd-narrow-wide.htm


----------



## BigJohn (13. April 2018)

demlak schrieb:


> ebay: http://cgi.ebay.de/201589398173
> $28 inkl. versand


Mit anderer Versandart sogar noch günstiger. Habe ich vor ein paar Wochen auch bestellt.


----------



## Montigomo (13. April 2018)

*e*thirteen TRS+ 1x11s Kurbel 170 mm 34T 89,95EUR+3,95EUR (Versand)*

*https://www.canyon.com/accessories/?category=11605#id=63558*


----------



## mailo23 (13. April 2018)

Hallo,

ich suche einen linken Saint Bremsgriff BL-M820-B für unter 59€.
Vielleicht hat ja jemand nen guten Tip für mich.

Cheers


----------



## Asko (15. April 2018)

Suche einen Evoc Travel Bag, Farbe egal. 
Günstigster Preis den ich bisher gefunden habe ist 309€ inkl. Versand aus UK.


----------



## erkan1984 (15. April 2018)

Suche ein gutes angebot um mein Rennrad auf SRAM zu bekommen-.
in frage kommen Rival 2x10 oder 2x11
Oder bei gutem Kurs auch Force 2x10, jemand irgendwo ein Restposten über dem Weg gelaufen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (15. April 2018)

Was brauchst Du alles? STI und Schaltwerk oder mehr?


----------



## erkan1984 (15. April 2018)

...gefunden...


----------



## marci4x4 (16. April 2018)

Suche die aktuellen specialized 2fo Flat schuhe in schwarz in grösse 47, sollten günstiger sein als 90€, brauche ich zum vergleichen mit meinen Adidas Terrex Cross SL.


----------



## hasardeur (16. April 2018)

erkan1984 schrieb:


> sti und schaltwerk + umwerfer wäre ein anfang, gerne auch noch die passenden bremsen dazu.. (felgenbremse)



Umwerfer sollte egal sein, wie beim MTB auch. Für Bremsen gilt das gleiche.

Schau mal auf eBay. Von cbprocycle-parts gibt es dort für 330€ ein Rival 22 Upgrade Kit. Das ist ein guter Kurs und der Händler seriös. Ich hatte da auch schon gekauft.

Etwas günstiger und nicht schlechter gibt es die aktuelle 105er als Upgrade Kit.

Gebraucht geht es natürlich günstiger. Bei Neuteilen musst Du schon länger warten.


----------



## bobons (17. April 2018)

PraterRadler schrieb:


> Suche günstige 29er 140mm Federgabel.
> 15/100 bevorzugt aber kein muss.
> Schaftlänge min. 220.
> 
> ...



Falls zur Not auch 130 mm reichen: https://www.bike-components.de/de/F...ip-51-Boost-Federgabel-2017-Werkstatt-p61616/ für 189 Euro.
Hier noch eine Reba für 329 Euro: https://www.bike-components.de/de/R...-51-Off-Set-29-Federgabel-Modell-2018-p56650/


----------



## PraterRadler (17. April 2018)

bobons schrieb:


> Falls zur Not auch 130 mm reichen: https://www.bike-components.de/de/F...ip-51-Boost-Federgabel-2017-Werkstatt-p61616/ für 189 Euro.
> Hier noch eine Reba für 329 Euro: https://www.bike-components.de/de/R...-51-Off-Set-29-Federgabel-Modell-2018-p56650/



Danke! Die Rythm ist nen super Angebot, hätte ich schon längst bestellt, wenn sie auf 140mm travelbar gewesen wäre. Geht aber leider nicht so einfach.
Ist dann wegen Zeitfenster eine Suntour von bc geworden.


----------



## CrossX (18. April 2018)

Ich suche ein Wahoo Elemnt Bolt. Günstigster Preis den ich gefunden habe waren 222€.
Bekommt man den irgendwie günstiger, möglichst unter 200 Euro


----------



## Ghoste (19. April 2018)

Suche 

*Cannondale Habit Carbon SE, purple/black/red*

*Mountainbike / Modelljahr: 2017 Größe M*

*Günstiger als 2.599€*


----------



## nationrider (20. April 2018)

ich suche für den anstehenden Alpenurlaub ein Eagle 12-fach Kettenblatt 32T und Boost
das günstiger ist als das:

https://www.bike-components.de/de/S...t-Mount-3-mm-f-X01-XX1-GX-Eagle-Boost-p58414/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (20. April 2018)

Beim ersten Versuch bei Google gefunden:

https://r2-bike.com/SRAM-X-SYNC-2-G...MIxN7CzKjI2gIVFhMbCh0D9gabEAQYBSABEgI5OvD_BwE

27,50€ + 3,50€ Versand


----------



## nationrider (20. April 2018)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Beim ersten Versuch bei Google gefunden:
> 
> https://r2-bike.com/SRAM-X-SYNC-2-G...MIxN7CzKjI2gIVFhMbCh0D9gabEAQYBSABEgI5OvD_BwE
> 
> 27,50€ + 3,50€ Versand



danke, aber sorry den Link wollte ich als Referenz posten....


----------



## hasardeur (20. April 2018)

Aber was willst Du da noch sparen? DM Kettenblätter kosten sonst um 60€, die originalen SRAM in Alu sind sogar meist teurer.


----------



## mikefize (20. April 2018)

nationrider schrieb:


> ich suche für den anstehenden Alpenurlaub ein Eagle 12-fach Kettenblatt 32T und Boost
> das günstiger ist als das:
> 
> https://www.bike-components.de/de/S...t-Mount-3-mm-f-X01-XX1-GX-Eagle-Boost-p58414/



Bei Superstar gibts mit dem Rabattcode ANYRING bis Ende April 33% Rabatt auf die Kettenblätter. Dann kommst du mit 25 Pfund also ~29€ inkl. Versand ein wenig günstiger.


----------



## hasardeur (20. April 2018)

Ganz ehrlich? Das ist meiner Einschätzung nach keine echte Alternative. Ich habe mir die SC KB auch mal bestellt, weil SRAM keine günstigen ovalen KB hat. Wenn ich jedoch ein rundes 32T hätte haben wollen, wäre das GX-KB mit Sicherheit im Warenkorb gelandet.

Für mich sehen die SC KB so aus, wie die Blackspire. Würde mich nicht wundern, wenn die aus derselben Halle kommen. Dann noch schnell das eigene Branding drauf gelasert, damit das Made in *** auch passt - that's it. Das Blackspire KB hat bei mir nur eine Saison gehalten, das X1 damals wenigstens zwei mit deutlich mehr Kilometern.


----------



## nationrider (20. April 2018)

ok, habe bei r2-bike bestellt, danke Euch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikefize (20. April 2018)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Für mich sehen die SC KB so aus, wie die Blackspire. Würde mich nicht wundern, wenn die aus derselben Halle kommen. Dann noch schnell das eigene Branding drauf gelasert, damit das Made in *** auch passt - that's it. Das Blackspire KB hat bei mir nur eine Saison gehalten, das X1 damals wenigstens zwei mit deutlich mehr Kilometern.



Sorry, aber das ist einfach Blödsinn. Superstar gibt richtig Gas mit UK Made Teilen und produziert beispielsweise den kompletten Hinterbau des neuen Stanton 29er Fullies bei sich. Zudem stellen sie gerade die komplette Nabenproduktion auf Inhouse um. Auf deren Facebook und Instagram Seiten gibt's unzählige Fotos und Videos aus deren Produktionshallen.

Also wenn man keine Ahnung hat...


----------



## hasardeur (20. April 2018)

Habe jetzt mal beide im Detail verglichen. Sind sich sehr ähnlich, aber doch nicht identisch. Trotzdem erwarte ich qualitativ kein Husarenstück.

Das Kompliment nehme ich allerdings nicht an.


----------



## mikefize (20. April 2018)

Ich finds halt schade, dass so etwas im Netz gleich wieder zerredet wird, ohne dass du das Teil überhaupt mal in der Hand hattest. Ich find's cool, dass die ihre Produktion Schritt für Schritt nach Europa holen und dabei aber keine Boutique Preise aufrufen ... wo gibt's das denn schon?

Aber das kann ja alles nicht sein, deshalb werden im Netz Behauptungen aufgestellt, die Leute lesen es und nehmen es für bare Münze. Sowas ärgert mich.


----------



## DeppJones (20. April 2018)

Suche günstigen Bell Super 3R in heller Farbe (nicht Schwarz!). günstigstes Angebot bisher 189€.


----------



## hasardeur (20. April 2018)

mikefize schrieb:


> Ich finds halt schade, dass so etwas im Netz gleich wieder zerredet wird, ohne dass du das Teil überhaupt mal in der Hand hattest. Ich find's cool, dass die ihre Produktion Schritt für Schritt nach Europa holen und dabei aber keine Boutique Preise aufrufen ... wo gibt's das denn schon?
> 
> Aber das kann ja alles nicht sein, deshalb werden im Netz Behauptungen aufgestellt, die Leute lesen es und nehmen es für bare Münze. Sowas ärgert mich.



Hab doch geschrieben, dass ich es selbst gekauft habe.


----------



## demlak (20. April 2018)

DeppJones schrieb:


> Suche günstigen Bell Super 3R in heller Farbe (nicht Schwarz!). günstigstes Angebot bisher 189€.


https://www.alltricks.de/Kaufen/bell+super+3r?SORT_ORDER=24|0
oder
https://www.probikeshop.com/de/de/search/bell+3r.html#t=0&manId=0&page=1&filter=price&display_mode=2&sales=false&order=asc&search=bell 3r

bei letzterem hab ich erst gestern den bell super 3r in schwarz/violett bestellt. Ist gerade auf dem weg von frankreich über belgien zu mir =)


----------



## demlak (22. April 2018)

Da ich auf einer mehrwöchigen Reise mit Wildcampen wohl kaum eine Chance habe, meine Camelbak Trinkblase in einem hygienisch akzeptablen Zustand zu halten, suche ich einen Adapter um meinen Trinkschlauch an einer PET Flasche nutzen zu können, da ich diese ja recht simpel und nahezu kostenneutral ersetzen kann.
Habe das System "Convertube" von "Source" für ca. 19 Euro bei Amazon gefunden. Davon abgesehen, dass es viel mehr beinhaltet, als ich benötige, ist das Ding auch nicht gerade günstig.

Bessere Angebote und oder praktikablere Lösungen gerne zu mir, danke.


----------



## delphi1507 (22. April 2018)

demlak schrieb:


> Da ich auf einer mehrwöchigen Reise mit Wildcampen wohl kaum eine Chance habe, meine Camelbak Trinkblase in einem hygienisch akzeptablen Zustand zu halten, suche ich einen Adapter um meinen Trinkschlauch an einer PET Flasche nutzen zu können, da ich diese ja recht simpel und nahezu kostenneutral ersetzen kann.
> Habe das System "Convertube" von "Source" für ca. 19 Euro bei Amazon gefunden. Davon abgesehen, dass es viel mehr beinhaltet, als ich benötige, ist das Ding auch nicht gerade günstig.
> 
> Bessere Angebote und oder praktikablere Lösungen gerne zu mir, danke.


War Deckel anschrauben und nach trinken wieder drauf schrauben schon?


----------



## demlak (22. April 2018)

Wenn dir der Sinn von Trinksystemen nicht zusagt, ist das ja OK. Aber ich möchte ein Trinksystem nutzen. 

Die diversen Gründe, die für ein Trinksystem sprechen, können wir gerne _außerhalb_ dieses Threads diskutieren.


----------



## hasardeur (22. April 2018)

Ich denke, die Blase lässt sich leichter hygienisch einwandfrei halten, als ein Trinkschlauch. Ich würde wahrscheinlich auf Sigg-Flaschen setzen, die kann man zur Not auch auskochen. Wenn man jedoch nur klars Wasser einfüllt, sollte gelegentliches Spülen genügen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## demlak (22. April 2018)

Ist ja nett gemeint.. danke, aber das ist hier der Schnäppchenthread.
Kurz: Sigg-Flaschen kommen aus Gewichtsgründen und Packmaß bei entleerter Flasche, nicht in Frage.
Einen Schlauch kann man immer wieder ausblasen und/oder im Kreis schleudern, so, dass sehr wenig Restfeuchte drin bleibt. Ansonsten kann man auch einen halbwegs starren Bindfaden oder mit einem Seilzug mit einem klitzekleinen Stück Stoff am Ende, durch den Schlauch ziehen. Bei einer Trinkblase gibt es am Anschlussstück jedoch Bereiche, an die man einfach nicht zum Reinigen und zum Trocknen in einem akzeptablen Rahmen herankommt, wenn man auf Reise ist. Kukident oder Natriumhydrogencarbonat (Kaiser Natron) genauso wie Küchentücher (zum stopfen in die Trinkblase, damit das Trocknen über Nacht beschleunigt wird) etc. sind auf (m)einer Reise nicht geplant. Zu Hause kann man dies weit aus komfortabler gestalten. Zumal zu Hause (m)eine Trinkblase nicht im täglichen Einsatz ist.
Und am Ende kommt hin zu, dass eine Trinkblase eigentlich nur _im_ Rucksack halbwegs vernünftig transportiert werden kann. Eine Flasche kann jedoch auch am Rahmen oder außen am Rucksack befestigt werden.


----------



## delphi1507 (22. April 2018)

demlak schrieb:


> Wenn dir der Sinn von Trinksystemen nicht zusagt, ist das ja OK. Aber ich möchte ein Trinksystem nutzen.
> 
> Die diversen Gründe, die für ein Trinksystem sprechen, können wir gerne _außerhalb_ dieses Threads diskutieren.


Klar sagen Trinksystem mit zu, du hast das einzigste wirklich gut und vernünftig funktionierende system gefunden, das ist dir aber zu teuer... 

Dann Wunder dich nicht über eine sarkastische Antwort...zumal die 20€ für ein flexibel einsetzbares system, bei dem für alle erdenklichen Flaschen Adapter gibt nicht wirklich zu viel ist.... 

Kauf ruhig ein billigeres system, dann Mist du aber mit ständig anliegenden deckeln rechnen... 

Fahre das System auch teilweise mit einer Fallflasche mit großem Anschluss... aber selbst da hat sich 1 Mal der Deckel losgerappelt, und man steht im Zweifel ohne zu trinken da...


----------



## demlak (22. April 2018)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Klar sagen Trinksystem mit zu, du hast das einzigste wirklich gut und vernünftig funktionierende system gefunden, das ist dir aber zu teuer...


Jetzt musst du mir nur noch erklären wo in deiner überflüssigen Nachricht vorhin auch nur der Hauch von Information steckte, der auch nur ansatzweise darauf schließen könnte, dass ich "das einzigste wirklich gut und vernünftig funktionierende system gefunden" habe.



delphi1507 schrieb:


> Dann Wunder dich nicht über eine sarkastische Antwort...


Nenn mir auch nur einen einzigen Grund, warum ich deine vorherige Nachricht nicht als total bescheuert einstufen sollte? Und jetzt sagst du mir auch noch, dass ich mich nicht über den Sarkasmus wundern darf?

*tief durchatme*

Ok.. lass gut sein. Du kannst meine SCHNÄPPCHENFRAGE im SCHNÄPPCHENFORUM nicht beantworten. Dann lass es halt.


----------



## MrBrightside (23. April 2018)

Hello Ladies,

das hier?
https://nanobike.de/Ortlieb-Trinksc...Uyjj7RcpXT5m8hODiT5wHIUtSdIS-VHMaAiUeEALw_wcB

https://www.mediamarkt.de/de/produc...gclsrc=aw.ds&dclid=CIfRpu_Bz9oCFcW1UQod4f8JOA

https://www.amazon.de/gp/aw/d/B07BH...nkschlauch&dpPl=1&dpID=41PZZWDmwcL&ref=plSrch

Ich kann googeln, yay [trinkschlauch]


----------



## Nd-60 (23. April 2018)

demlak schrieb:


> Da ich auf einer mehrwöchigen Reise mit Wildcampen wohl kaum eine Chance habe, meine Camelbak Trinkblase in einem hygienisch akzeptablen Zustand zu halten, suche ich einen Adapter um meinen Trinkschlauch an einer PET Flasche nutzen zu können, da ich diese ja recht simpel und nahezu kostenneutral ersetzen kann.
> Habe das System "Convertube" von "Source" für ca. 19 Euro bei Amazon gefunden. Davon abgesehen, dass es viel mehr beinhaltet, als ich benötige, ist das Ding auch nicht gerade günstig.
> 
> Bessere Angebote und oder praktikablere Lösungen gerne zu mir, danke.



Dieses System ist etwas günstiger. 

https://www.rakuten.de/produkt/blue...MIurGFydjP2gIVBkkZCh2_TAzyEAkYDiABEgL5G_D_BwE


----------



## wartool (23. April 2018)

je nachdem, wo du unterwegs sein wirst.. und wie viel Gepäck du dabei haben wirst.. eine Röhrchen Gebissreinigertabs sorgt für die nötige Reinheit der Balse. Lagere meine Balsen seit Jahren mit Kukidentflüssigkeit teilweise wochenlang. Immer Tiptop sauber trotz klebrigem Gesöff, das vorher drinnen war und nur mit Wasser ausgespült wurde. Natülich flute ich Schlauch und Mundstück mit der Kukidentlösung.


----------



## fone (23. April 2018)

mikefize schrieb:


> Sorry, aber das ist einfach Blödsinn. Superstar gibt richtig Gas mit UK Made Teilen und produziert beispielsweise den kompletten Hinterbau des neuen Stanton 29er Fullies bei sich. Zudem stellen sie gerade die komplette Nabenproduktion auf Inhouse um. Auf deren Facebook und Instagram Seiten gibt's unzählige Fotos und Videos aus deren Produktionshallen.
> 
> Also wenn man keine Ahnung hat...


Interessant. Für mich waren die bisher reine China-Reseller.

Ah, die haben eine kleine Untersektion mit gefrästen Kettenblättern, ja da stimmt. Das gibts schon ein paar Jahre. 
Naja.


----------



## mikefize (23. April 2018)

fone schrieb:


> Interessant. Für mich waren die bisher reine China-Reseller.
> 
> Ah, die haben eine kleine Untersektion mit gefrästen Kettenblättern, ja da stimmt. Das gibts schon ein paar Jahre.
> Naja.



Waren sie ja auch. Aber laut eigener Aussage möchten die 90% der Produktion nach UK holen, deshalb klopfen sie das Asia Zeug die letzten Monate auch so günstig raus. Wie gesagt, Naben wird es bald geben, Lenker und Vorbauten wohl ab Sommer.

Keine Ahnung, find's halt cool, dass die das Ding scheinbar wirklich so durchziehen.


----------



## fone (23. April 2018)

mikefize schrieb:


> Waren sie ja auch. Aber laut eigener Aussage möchten die 90% der Produktion nach UK holen, deshalb klopfen sie das Asia Zeug die letzten Monate auch so günstig raus. Wie gesagt, Naben wird es bald geben, Lenker und Vorbauten wohl ab Sommer.
> 
> Keine Ahnung, find's halt cool, dass die das Ding scheinbar wirklich so durchziehen.


Wär auch cool! Und mutig. Das bisherige Modell hatte ja offenbar ganz gut funktioniert.
Aber zumindest waren ihre eignen Designs (Pedale) immer ziemlich gut. Von daher haben sie sicher ne Idee was sie (und wir) wollen.

Ich war nur von der Einspeichqualität meines letzten SS-LRS enttäuscht und der Reaktion dazu. ->


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrBrightside (23. April 2018)

Ich könnt mir vorstellen, dass die mit den Plagiaten und Ali-Express etc. keine Lust mehr haben ihre Designs an die Asiaten zu geben.

Wer kauft noch Superstar für ein vielfaches vom Preis, wenn es das genau gleiche Produkt für kleinstes Geld gibt?

Made in GB verkauft sich ja zudem auch gut.

Gute Entwicklung mMn!


----------



## demlak (23. April 2018)

Ob die die Designs nun aktiv oder passiv weitergeben, spielt für Plagiate keine Rolle.

Ändert, im Übrigen, auch nix daran, dass dies hier der Schnäppchen-Such-Thread is. *mit Zaunpfahl wedel*


----------



## fone (23. April 2018)

MrBrightside schrieb:


> Plagiate
> Superstar
> vielfaches vom Preis



Die 3 Schlagworte passen für mich irgendwie nicht zusammen. Wir reden hier nicht von Syntace.


----------



## MOPF1 (23. April 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

ich suche eine Atomlab Pimp HR Nabe mit 32 Loch für Schraubritzel (13-15T).
Hat sowas noch jemand rumliegen?
Zustand muß nicht perfekt, Achse sollte aber gerade sein.
Zustand der Lager ist nebensächlich, könnte ich ja tauschen.

Viele Grüße
Robert


----------



## nieroc (24. April 2018)

Hey, ich suche folgende Komponenten:

Hope Pro 4 Naben für VR & HR in 12x142mm und 15x100mm. 32 Loch, 6-Loch Disk, klassischer Flange (nicht Straight-Pull). Am besten in Schwarz, wobei ich mir noch nicht sicher bin.
DT Swiss EX 511 Felge, 32 Loch
Merci


----------



## Berrrnd (24. April 2018)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DansHampf (25. April 2018)

Hat hier irgendwer den Nukeproof Horizon LRS 27.5" VR 15x100mm / HR 12x142mm - vorzugsweise J-Bend Speichen - noch vorrätig gesehen?


----------



## Nforcer (25. April 2018)

Bin auf der Suche nach einem 29" Enduro LRS.

Ggf. auch einzelne Naben (HR & VR mit 148mm und 110x15)

Gerne was wie den E1700 LRS von DT Swiss.


----------



## Berrrnd (26. April 2018)

.


----------



## Ghoste (26. April 2018)

http://www.rczbikeshop.com/default/...6-bolts-boost-15x110mm-12x148mm-xd-black.html

DT Swiss E1900 274€ - mit code wahrscheinlich noch günstiger.


Das VR vom E1700 gibts für 52€ !! 

Allerdings anderer Achsstandard, dachte bei DT Swiss wäre ein Umbau aber möglich?!

http://www.rczbikeshop.com/default/...m-disc-20x110mm-black-w0e1700befxs011944.html


----------



## xlacherx (26. April 2018)

Hat jemand grad n Schnäppchen für ein 

*Narrow Wide 32T GXP Kettenblatt Oval (non-Boost ) *

auf dem Schirm?


----------



## hasardeur (26. April 2018)

Umbau von Non-Boost auf Boost geht nur mit Adaptern und neu zentrieren. Es gab bei RCZ aber gestern einen Crossmaxx in Boost-Standard für wenig Geld.

N/W Kettenblätter gibt es bis 30.04. bei Superstart Components im Abverkauf. Kosten inkl. Versand bei ca. 30€. Für wenig mehr gibt es in diversen Onlineshops das GX-Eagle-Kettenblatt. Wenn ich 32T rund fahren würde, dann wäre meine Entscheidung das GX Eagle KB. Die Superstar KB haben zwar N/W, aber relativ kurze Zähne. Ich denke nicht, dass die Kette da ohne KeFü lange gut hält.


----------



## marky-YT (26. April 2018)

xlacherx schrieb:


> Hat jemand grad n Schnäppchen für ein
> 
> *Narrow Wide 32T GXP Kettenblatt Oval (non-Boost ) *
> 
> auf dem Schirm?



Das vielleicht: http://www.workscomponents.co.uk/wo...rless-chainring---sram-gxp-fitment-1772-p.asp


----------



## xlacherx (26. April 2018)

marky-YT schrieb:


> Das vielleicht: http://www.workscomponents.co.uk/wo...rless-chainring---sram-gxp-fitment-1772-p.asp



Danke das sieht interessant aus. Leider steht unten dran "out of Stock". Mal fragen wanns die wieder gibt.


----------



## marky-YT (26. April 2018)

ja, hab ich auch grad gesehen, wollte es grad bearbeiten...sorry


----------



## sp00n82 (26. April 2018)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Umbau von Non-Boost auf Boost geht nur mit Adaptern und neu zentrieren.


Mit Spacern und ohne neu zentrieren:
http://www.bikeinsel.com/product_info.php?products_id=2323
http://www.bikeinsel.com/product_info.php?products_id=2281


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrBrightside (26. April 2018)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Mit Spacern und ohne neu zentrieren:
> http://www.bikeinsel.com/product_info.php?products_id=2323
> http://www.bikeinsel.com/product_info.php?products_id=2281


Ob man damit noch wie gewohnt schalten kann?


----------



## Joehigashi80 (26. April 2018)

MrBrightside schrieb:


> Ob man damit noch wie gewohnt schalten kann?



Benutze die Spacer von Now8 
https://r2-bike.com/NOW8-Umruestkit-Boost-Adapter-Rear-6-Loch-12x148-Boost

Schaltung usw. funktioniert ohne jegliche Einschränkungen. GX 11-fach mit 11-46 Sunrace Kassette.


----------



## hasardeur (26. April 2018)

Ich habe die hier an einem HR und bin zufrieden.

https://www.actionsports.de/boost-a...40s-dt-350-dt-370-is-hinterrad-12x148mm-22819

Der Lösung mit den zwei Spacern auf der Achse traue ich nicht.


----------



## Joehigashi80 (26. April 2018)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Ich habe die hier an einem HR und bin zufrieden.
> 
> https://www.actionsports.de/boost-a...40s-dt-350-dt-370-is-hinterrad-12x148mm-22819
> 
> Der Lösung mit den zwei Spacern auf der Achse traue ich nicht.



Hatte ich auch überlegt, wollte aber auf keinen Fall umzentrieren.


----------



## hasardeur (26. April 2018)

Hatte noch ein LR vom Last FFWD, da musste ich nur noch ein paar mm zugeben


----------



## phlek (27. April 2018)

Suche den günstigstens Anbieter für einen Fatbar Carbon. _35 20mm Rise 780mm oder ähnlich._


----------



## freetourer (27. April 2018)

phlek schrieb:


> Suche den günstigstens Anbieter für einen Fatbar Carbon. _35 20mm Rise 780mm oder ähnlich._



http://bfy.tw/HrkW


----------



## demlak (27. April 2018)

phlek schrieb:


> Suche den günstigstens Anbieter für einen Fatbar Carbon. _35 20mm Rise 780mm oder ähnlich._


tust du anscheinend nicht.. offensichtlich wartest du darauf, dass das jemand anderes für dich tut.
Tipp: Referenzpreis zeigt deine Eigenrecherche auf


----------



## phlek (27. April 2018)

Ich dachte der Thread ist dazu da ? Sorry, dann habe ich es falsch verstanden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## demlak (27. April 2018)

In einem Forum am besten immer das Eingangsposting lesen, bevor man postet. 
Ansonsten hatte ich einem anderen User das mal so erklärt: https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/suche-ein-schnaeppchen-thread.503671/page-181#post-15179480


----------



## Mojo25 (29. April 2018)

Suche eine Rock Shox Recon Silver TK Solo Air 26" mit 1 1/8" durchgehend.
Ich hatte mal irgendwo eine im Angebot für 159,-€ gesehen, finde aber aktuell nur diese hier für 183,-€:
https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/rock-shox-recon-silver-tk-26-solo-air-100-658922

Hat da jemand was auf dem Schirm?

Edit: wenn es eine Rock Shox Reba im Bereich 150-200€ gibt, nehme ich die natürlich auch


----------



## fone (30. April 2018)

phlek schrieb:


> Ich dachte der Thread ist dazu da ? Sorry, dann habe ich es falsch verstanden.


Die Jungs wollen immer gerne wissen, welches der günstigste Preis ist, den du bereits gefunden hast.
Und sich ein bisschen wichtig machen.


----------



## Berrrnd (30. April 2018)

.


----------



## fone (30. April 2018)

Entschuldigung, aber auf Leute, denen dieser Thread hier zu unübersichtlich ist, können wir leider keine Rücksicht nehmen.
Die fallen dann halt hinten runter. 

Wenn man nicht zufällig ein passendes Angebot im Vorbeisurfen gesehen hat, lässt man die schlecht gestellte Anfrage einfach unkommentiert.


----------



## jammerlappen (30. April 2018)

Moin, hat jemand den Fox Proframe (abgesehen von XL) günstiger als die 245 von Probikeshop gesehen?
https://www.probikeshop.com/en/de/fox-proframe-drafter-mips-helmet-grey-2018/145732.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asrael (30. April 2018)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Moin, hat jemand den Fox Proframe (abgesehen von XL) günstiger als die 245 von Probikeshop gesehen?
> https://www.probikeshop.com/en/de/fox-proframe-drafter-mips-helmet-grey-2018/145732.html


https://www.rosebikes.de/artikel/fo...t=&utm_source=idealo&utm_medium=psm&utm_term=


----------



## VincentandVega (3. Mai 2018)

Hallo Zusammen

Kennt jemand einen günstigeren Innenraumträger mit Gabelbefestigung (Steckachse) als den Veloboy für 39.00?

https://www.shop-veloboy.de/gabelhalterungen/?xoid=tq91lle0kdu4r315efu25cuic6

Benötige mehrere, womit das ziemlich ins Geld gehen kann.

Ah ja, umbaubar zwischen 15x110 und 15x100 wäre toll.

Grüsse


----------



## RockAddict (3. Mai 2018)

VincentandVega schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen
> 
> Kennt jemand einen günstigeren Innenraumträger mit Gabelbefestigung (Steckachse) als den Veloboy für 39.00?
> 
> ...


Cool, hier würde sich ein 3D-Drucker bezahlt machen. 
Herstellungskosten ca. 2€ in PETG, schonmal 37€ gespart.


----------



## shnoopix (3. Mai 2018)

Hi Leute,
ich suche ein günstiges Angebot für ne SLX Kurbelgarnitur.
Modell ist die FC-M677 in 175mm mit 24-38 Kettenblättern. Ne XT aus dem selben Jahrgang tuts zum gleichen Preis aber auch, die SLX kommt aber schicker daher find ich.

Die großen Shops (BC, Bike-Discount, Bike24, Hibike) hab ich schon durchsucht, das beste Angebot scheint Bike-Components mit 109€ zu haben:
https://www.bike-components.de/de/Shimano/SLX-Kurbelgarnitur-FC-M677-Hollowtech-II-p44012/
Der Preis entspricht schon fast dem standard Händlereinkaufspreis beim Großhändler wie Wiener Bikeparts, scheint also schon ziemlich gut zu sein.
Aber ich kenn kaum kleine Shops und bin auch bei Rabattaktionen nicht so firm. Vielleicht hat einer von eucht noch nen guten Tipp parat.


----------



## toastet (3. Mai 2018)

Bei sowas lohnt es sich öfter mal bei CNC-Bike und Berg-ab vorbeizuschauen, die haben gerne mal Restposten oder Werkstattverpackung zu deutlich reduzierten Preisen. Canyon auch mit dem Sale-Bereich. B-Ware gibt es auch bei Rose und Hibike recht große Auswahl. Macht einem 1-2 Tage mehr Versand nix aus eben auch CRC und Wiggle vorbeischauen. Sucht man spezifisch genau ein Teil xy ist das natürlich eher reiner Glücksfall.


----------



## sp00n82 (3. Mai 2018)

Ganze 1,46 Euro billiger (aber dann auch noch versandkostenfrei!) 
https://www.amazon.de/dp/B015DJM8RK/


----------



## Berrrnd (3. Mai 2018)

.


----------



## aka23 (3. Mai 2018)

RockAddict schrieb:


> Cool, hier würde sich ein 3D-Drucker bezahlt machen.
> Herstellungskosten ca. 2€ in PETG, schonmal 37€ gespart.



Wenn jemand den Drucker anschmeißt nehme ich auch welche!


----------



## VincentandVega (3. Mai 2018)

aka23 schrieb:


> Wenn jemand den Drucker anschmeißt nehme ich auch welche!



Wirklich geeignet als 3D-Druckteil sehe ich das nicht. Die 2 EUR Herstellkosten waren da ziemlich optimistisch geschätzt.

Habe es jetzt mal als Blech-Biegeteil modelliert und angefragt. Kommt so auf nur ca. 10 EUR...


----------



## sp00n82 (3. Mai 2018)

k_star schrieb:


> wo ist der unterschied zwischen fc-m675 und fc-m677?


Gute Frage. Die FC-M675 ist anscheinend nicht mehr verfügbar, und die 677er der Nachfolger. Laut Specs ist sie angeblich auch leichter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shnoopix (3. Mai 2018)

toastet schrieb:


> Bei sowas lohnt es sich öfter mal bei CNC-Bike und Berg-ab vorbeizuschauen, die haben gerne mal Restposten oder Werkstattverpackung zu deutlich reduzierten Preisen. Canyon auch mit dem Sale-Bereich. B-Ware gibt es auch bei Rose und Hibike recht große Auswahl. Macht einem 1-2 Tage mehr Versand nix aus eben auch CRC und Wiggle vorbeischauen. Sucht man spezifisch genau ein Teil xy ist das natürlich eher reiner Glücksfall.


Ah danke ich schau mal in die Shops. Auch gut zu wissen für später.



sp00n82 schrieb:


> Ganze 1,46 Euro billiger (aber dann auch noch versandkostenfrei!)
> https://www.amazon.de/dp/B015DJM8RK/


Immerhin, aber dank k_star hab ich jetzt kurzfristig noch nen Shop ausgegraben. Kennt den jemand?
https://www.tuning-bikes.de/Shimano-SLX-Kurbel-FC-M675-2-fach-Schwarz-Silber-175-mm-24-38-Zaehne
Da gibt es die Kurbel für 99€ versandfrei. Mal gucken was da noch geht. 



k_star schrieb:


> wo ist der unterschied zwischen fc-m675 und fc-m677?


Gute Frage, ich hab auf die schnelle keinen gefunden. Welchen Grund die unterschiedliche Bezeichnung wohl hat?


----------



## Berrrnd (3. Mai 2018)

.


----------



## aka23 (6. Mai 2018)

Moin,
Ich suche eine Fitbit charge 2 in schwarz, Größe S für unter 90€.
Kennt da jemand was?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rebirth (6. Mai 2018)

shnoopix schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> ich suche ein günstiges Angebot für ne SLX Kurbelgarnitur.
> Modell ist die FC-M677 in 175mm mit 24-38 Kettenblättern. Ne XT aus dem selben Jahrgang tuts zum gleichen Preis aber auch, die SLX kommt aber schicker daher find ich.
> 
> ...


Habe ich rumfliegen, allerdings ohne kettenblätter. Interesse?


----------



## WhisKey_Seb (6. Mai 2018)

Hey. Ich bin auf der Suche nach stabilen, endurotauglichen 29" Laufrädern. Jeweils Boost, hinten soll ne Eagle drauf. Hat zufällig jemand nen Link zu nem Schnäppchen parat? Dachte an max. 550 Euro, für etwas weniger gab es zuletzt nich DT Laufräder bei RCZ. Scheinen aber aus zu sein. Den E1700 gab es dort für und die 380 Euro. Ein Bekannter hat sich bei eBay nen Satz aus DT 350 Naben und EX511 Felgen für 430 Euro geschossen, allerdings zieht sich das Ganze schon seit 8 Wochen hin. 

Bevor jemand den Finger hebt, ich bin schon am selber schauen, kann ja aber sein das jemand irgendwo was gesehen hat. Besten Dank.


----------



## Ghoste (6. Mai 2018)

Den gibt es gerade für 163€ bei RCZ!  
*DT SWISS Wheelset E1900 Spline 29" Disc 6-bolts BOOST (15x110mm / 12x148mm) XD Black*


----------



## WhisKey_Seb (6. Mai 2018)

Ghoste schrieb:


> Den gibt es gerade für 163€ bei RCZ!
> *DT SWISS Wheelset E1900 Spline 29" Disc 6-bolts BOOST (15x110mm / 12x148mm) XD Black*



Komisch, hatte mit die Suche vorhin nicht angezeigt. Merke ich mir schonmal vor, vielen Dank.


----------



## Ghoste (6. Mai 2018)

*RCZVP*

als Code verwenden! 

http://www.rczbikeshop.de/de/dt-swi...6-bolts-boost-15x110mm-12x148mm-xd-black.html


----------



## nationrider (6. Mai 2018)

Hi,
Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem  31.8er Lenker.
Breite mindestens 780mm, Rise zwischen 30 -40mm, Backsweep sekundär.
Optik dezent schwarz,gern stealth. Das Gewicht ist sekundär Haltbarkeit primär.
Die günstigsten Alu-Modelle lagen bei 50€ haben mir aber aus verschiedene Gründen nicht zugesagt. Hat jemand nen Tipp?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joehigashi80 (6. Mai 2018)

nationrider schrieb:


> Hi,
> Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem  31.8er Lenker.
> Breite mindestens 780mm, Rise zwischen 30 -40mm, Backsweep sekundär.
> Optik dezent schwarz,gern stealth. Das Gewicht ist sekundär Haltbarkeit primär.
> Die günstigsten Alu-Modelle lagen bei 50€ haben mir aber aus verschiedene Gründen nicht zugesagt. Hat jemand nen Tipp?



Schau dir den Mal an, Schrift dürfte sich mit Aceton entfernen lassen, hoffe ich. Hab ich mir am Donnerstag bestellt. 

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/...sam-hill-series-riserbar-lenker/rp-prod158776


----------



## sp00n82 (7. Mai 2018)

Beim Probikeshop kann man ganz gut filtern. Sowas vermisse ich bei den meisten Onlineshops.
https://www.probikeshop.com/de/de/m...=3&sales=false&6=15&68=1159&297=6625&298=4411
und
https://www.probikeshop.com/de/de/m...=3&sales=false&6=15&68=1159&297=6625&298=4412

Bei CRC kann man das auch einschränken, allerdings mit viel mehr Klicks verbunden:
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/...4,4294966605,4294966323,4294966511,4294966770


----------



## magoe (7. Mai 2018)

VincentandVega schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen
> 
> Kennt jemand einen günstigeren Innenraumträger mit Gabelbefestigung (Steckachse) als den Veloboy für 39.00?
> 
> ...



Falls es mit dem 3D-Drucker-Vorschlag nicht klappt, wie wäre es mit einer Bastellösung?
Günstige VR-Nabe mit stabilen Kabelbindern auf ein Lochblech montieren. Da du ja mehrere von den Adaptern brauchst, evtl. einfach ein größeres Lochblech nehmen und mehrere Naben im richtigen Abstand nebeneinander montieren. Sieht halt nicht so schick aus und wird je nach Nabentyp ein paar cm höher bauen als die Veloboys (falls es mit der Höhe im Auto eng wird). Noch billiger (und flacher bauend) wären einfache Rohrstücke in 100mm (oder eben 110mm) Länge, wenn du ein Rohr mit genau 15mm Innendurchmesser findest.

Bei CNC gibt es z.B. eine XT-Nabe (!) für 12 Ocken (https://www.cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?products_id=16802) - wobei die ja fast zu schade für so was ist... Ich habe auch nicht groß gesucht, es gibt sicher noch was billigeres. 
Lochbleche kosten fast nix (z.B. https://www.ebay.de/itm/Lochblech-v...hash=item2a7a647739:m:m-7dbq5ZeNhPeHBqxP4s-Cw), Kabelbinder und Kunststoff-/Alurohre dito

Bei der Nabenlösung könntest dur für den Umbau auf 110mm Boost-Adapter verwenden, die sind aber auch nicht billig. Die Bastellösung wären ein paar Unterlegscheiben oder Fitschenringe mit 15mm Innendurchmesser zu verwenden.


----------



## schneller Emil (7. Mai 2018)

magoe schrieb:


> Falls es mit dem 3D-Drucker-Vorschlag nicht klappt, wie wäre es mit einer Bastellösung?
> Günstige VR-Nabe mit stabilen Kabelbindern auf ein Lochblech montieren. Da du ja mehrere von den Adaptern brauchst, evtl. einfach ein größeres Lochblech nehmen und mehrere Naben im richtigen Abstand nebeneinander montieren. Sieht halt nicht so schick aus und wird je nach Nabentyp ein paar cm höher bauen als die Veloboys (falls es mit der Höhe im Auto eng wird). Noch billiger (und flacher bauend) wären einfache Rohrstücke in 100mm (oder eben 110mm) Länge, wenn du ein Rohr mit genau 15mm Innendurchmesser findest.
> 
> Bei CNC gibt es z.B. eine XT-Nabe (!) für 12 Ocken (https://www.cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?products_id=16802) - wobei die ja fast zu schade für so was ist... Ich habe auch nicht groß gesucht, es gibt sicher noch was billigeres.
> ...



Wie wäre es mit einem Holzblock
Mit passender Bohrung??


----------



## herbstl78 (7. Mai 2018)

hallo zusammen, 
suche eine enduro gabel in 27,5 ohne boost, für mein 301er, 160mm wäre am besten, vielleicht erspäht wer ein schnäppchen 
danke im voraus


----------



## fone (7. Mai 2018)

bin schon auf die antwort von grauer_star gespannt.

"Kein Ballspielen im Hof sonst ruf ich die Polizei!"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PST (7. Mai 2018)

Prust


----------



## Epictetus (7. Mai 2018)

herbstl78 schrieb:


> hallo zusammen,
> suche eine enduro gabel in 27,5 ohne boost, für mein 301er, 160mm wäre am besten, vielleicht erspäht wer ein schnäppchen
> danke im voraus



Pike 160mm 27.5 RCT3 - 499

https://shop.zweirad-stadler.de/Fah...-5-Zoll.html?listtype=search&searchparam=pike


----------



## Snipee (8. Mai 2018)

suche ein M1700 Spline Two 15x110 Vorderrad ?! 
RCZ hat leider 16 Wochen Lieferzeit


----------



## fone (8. Mai 2018)

https://www.alltricks.de/F-11941-ro...ZS8U4PCGjEyTuj8Df2j__BoCqUgQAvD_BwE#ectrans=1


----------



## Showd0wn (10. Mai 2018)

Hi,
ich bin auf der Suche nach reduzierten Plattformpedalen. Farblich in schwarz, weiß oder rot. Preislich max. 70€, gerne auch weniger.
Danke im voraus


----------



## Berrrnd (10. Mai 2018)

.


----------



## Epictetus (11. Mai 2018)

Showd0wn schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich bin auf der Suche nach reduzierten Plattformpedalen. Farblich in schwarz, weiß oder rot. Preislich max. 70€, gerne auch weniger.
> Danke im voraus



https://www.bike-components.de/de/OneUp-Components/Comp-Plattformpedale-p57353/


----------



## cimmerier (11. Mai 2018)

Mahlzeit
suche nen Barzo TNT G 29x2,35 ... BikeComponents sinds 44,- ..
Irgendwo günstiger?

Vielen Dank und viele Grüße

Stefan


----------



## Artos (12. Mai 2018)

Hallo,

ich suche ein 20 Zoll Junior MTB, gerne von Scott, Cube oder Ghost. 
Es sollte mit Schaltung, aber ohne Federgabel sein.

greetz
der art


----------



## Emerald287 (13. Mai 2018)

Hier stand Quatsch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asrael (14. Mai 2018)

Ich suche schwarze 100%  Ridefit in XL
Referenzpreis 23€ bei CRC.


----------



## phlek (17. Mai 2018)

*Kärcher Akku-Druckreiniger OC 3*

https://www.bueromarkt-ag.de/akku-d...hckIS1rgbi-dTgAFh3nCVCslpLYEboZcaAtl6EALw_wcB

Günstiger als 115€? Oder gute Alternative bekannt?


----------



## bobons (18. Mai 2018)

phlek schrieb:


> *Kärcher Akku-Druckreiniger OC 3*
> 
> https://www.bueromarkt-ag.de/akku-d...hckIS1rgbi-dTgAFh3nCVCslpLYEboZcaAtl6EALw_wcB
> 
> Günstiger als 115€? Oder gute Alternative bekannt?



Benutze schlicht idealo: https://www.idealo.de/preisvergleic...outdoor-cleaner-kaercher.html?sort=totalPrice

(Ich weiß, Fahrradshops sind da nicht so vertreten allgemein, aber das ist ein Allerwelts-Teil).


----------



## Flo7 (21. Mai 2018)

Wo gibts denn die Magura MT5 günstig? Früher gab die ab und zu um die 65€, aktuell nirgends unter 80€?


----------



## rebirth (21. Mai 2018)

https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100010883716599 unterbietet jeden preis.


----------



## hasardeur (21. Mai 2018)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Wo gibts denn die Magura MT5 günstig? Früher gab die ab und zu um die 65€, aktuell nirgends unter 80€?



Gängiger Aktionspreis ist 70€, nicht 65€.


----------



## Showd0wn (21. Mai 2018)

Hallo zusammen,
ich bin auf der Suche nach reduzierten Plattformpedalen, die jetzt auch lieferbar sind. Farblich in schwarz (Schuhgröße 44). Preislich ca. 50 - 70€.
Vielen Dank im Voraus!


----------



## hasardeur (21. Mai 2018)

Bei Superstarcomponents gibt es 20% Rabatt. Code steht auf der HP.


----------



## phlek (22. Mai 2018)

Showd0wn schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ich bin auf der Suche nach reduzierten Plattformpedalen, die jetzt auch lieferbar sind. Farblich in schwarz (Schuhgröße 44). Preislich ca. 50 - 70€.
> Vielen Dank im Voraus!


Ich habe jetzt paar Tagen die SixPack Vegas dran. Habe die bei Amazon für 30€ bekommen. Ist gehärtetes Nylon aber Quali ist sehr gut !
(Gewicht hat mich zum Kauf bewegt)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 283425 (22. Mai 2018)

Lyrik RCT3 *27,5 15x100* am besten 160 oder 170mm FW um 600€ oder günstiger.


----------



## Joehigashi80 (22. Mai 2018)

Erledigt


----------



## jammerlappen (22. Mai 2018)

JohSch schrieb:


> Lyrik RCT3 *27,5 15x100* am besten 160 oder 170mm FW um 600€ oder günstiger.


Hätteste die Tage bei RCZ für 360 bekommen (nur um den Preisrahmen mal ein wenig zu erweitern).


----------



## Deleted 283425 (22. Mai 2018)

jaja, da war ich 20min später schon zu spät dran...


----------



## fone (23. Mai 2018)

Ich glaub da gabs nur wenige.


----------



## sp00n82 (23. Mai 2018)

JohSch schrieb:


> jaja, da war ich 20min später schon zu spät dran...


Dito. Email gesehen, aufgemacht, Ausverkauft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monstafant (23. Mai 2018)

phlek schrieb:


> *Kärcher Akku-Druckreiniger OC 3*
> 
> https://www.bueromarkt-ag.de/akku-d...hckIS1rgbi-dTgAFh3nCVCslpLYEboZcaAtl6EALw_wcB
> 
> Günstiger als 115€? Oder gute Alternative bekannt?


Ich hatte ihn dort gekauft. Lief reibungsfrei.


----------



## phlek (23. Mai 2018)

Monstafant schrieb:


> Ich hatte ihn dort gekauft. Lief reibungsfrei.



Denk an die Aktion ! https://www.kaerchershop-schreiber.de/de/sonderangebote/oc-3-aktion-gratis-zubehoerbox/


----------



## jammerlappen (23. Mai 2018)

JohSch schrieb:


> jaja, da war ich 20min später schon zu spät dran...


Aktuell gibt es ne Mattoc Pro für 280


----------



## HiFlex (23. Mai 2018)

Suche neue Magura MT5 für kleines Geld...


----------



## Flo7 (23. Mai 2018)

Bin auf der Suche nach einer *FOX 36 160mm HSC/LSC BOOST 44 oder 51mm Offset 29"*

Alles was dreistellig ist, dürfte aktuell ein gutes Angebot sein


----------



## Flo7 (23. Mai 2018)

HiFlex schrieb:


> Suche neue Magura MT5 für kleines Geld...



https://bikerleben.de/produkt/magura-mt5-2-finger-einzelbremse/


----------



## HiFlex (23. Mai 2018)

Flo7 schrieb:


> https://bikerleben.de/produkt/magura-mt5-2-finger-einzelbremse/



Jut!
Dann werde ich wohl mal zuschlagen müssen..


----------



## das_chucky (31. Mai 2018)

Guten Morgen.

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem günstigen Enduro Rahmen; voll gefedert; 29"; Federweg > 150mm; Rahmengröße XL; Lenkwinkel < 66Grad; Kettenstreben möglichst kurz; Reach > 475mm.

Hat da jemand eine Idee und kennt ein entsprechendes Angebot?

Vielen Dank im Voraus.


----------



## hasardeur (31. Mai 2018)

Was ist günstig? < 2k€, < 1k€ oder noch weniger?

Die angegebenen Werte schränken die Auswahl auf recht aktuelle Modelle ein. Echte Schnapper werden da vermutlich schwierig zu finden sein.


----------



## faradfara (31. Mai 2018)

Suche:  

29er CC Rahmen, alu oder carbon egal
BSA
31.6 Stütze
Für tapered Gabeln
142x12 Achse 
Lenkwinkel nicht steiler als 70° 

Preis: max ~400€, gerne günstiger. 
Chinacarbon käme auch in Frage ...

Kennt da jemand was?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## veraono (31. Mai 2018)

das_chucky schrieb:


> Guten Morgen.
> 
> Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem günstigen Enduro Rahmen; voll gefedert; 29"; Federweg > 150mm; Rahmengröße XL; Lenkwinkel < 66Grad; Kettenstreben möglichst kurz; Reach > 475mm.
> 
> ...


Evtl das on one codeine 29 mal anschauen,  hab jetzt nicht alle deine Kriterien gecheckt aber günstig ist der allemal und für Lenkwinkel gibt's ja auch nen Winkelsteuersatz (z.b günstig . von Superstar Components).


----------



## hasardeur (31. Mai 2018)

Das Codein ist sau-kurz.


----------



## das_chucky (31. Mai 2018)

Danke für die schnellen Antworten. Ja Codein ist wirklich echt kurz. Wenn ich mich auf 140mm Federweg beschränke ginge das http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/...-suspension-rahmen-29-zoll-2018/rp-prod161843

Prinzipiell hatte ich das Nukeproof 290 Mega ins Auge gefasst... Halt nur nicht für 1500€... 1000-1200€ ist mein Limit...


----------



## hasardeur (31. Mai 2018)

Dann schau am besten in den Bikemarkt. Es gibt genug Leute, die jährlich neue Bikes aufbauen.

Ich würde es mal so beschreiben wollen:

Modern lange Bikes werden immer mehr, sind aber noch die Minderheit.
29" bei 160 mm Federweg ist allerdings sehr selten. > YT Capra (passt vom Rach) Evil the Wreckoning (passt nicht vom Reach), Specialized Enduro (passt fast vom Reach). Keinen der Rahmen wirst Du aktuell für Dein Budget neu bekommen, wohl auch kaum gebraucht, da aktuelle Modelle bzw. an sich teuer.

Mein Tipp (fahre selbst ein Geometron mit 29" und 150 mm FW). Mach Kompromisse (muss man, wenn die Kohle nicht reicht), entweder nimm 27,5'' mit viel FW oder 29" und weniger FW, dann kann es klappen, vor allem mit gebrauchten Rahmen.


----------



## das_chucky (1. Juni 2018)

Vielen Dank für die Antworten. Ich werde die Augen im Bikemarkt offen halten...

Falls jemand aber doch noch eine Idee hat oder über ein tolles Angebot stolpert, würde ich mich über eine Rückmeldung freuen.


----------



## bubble blower (1. Juni 2018)

Hallo! 
Hat jemand nen Tipp für einen preisgünstigeren Bezug von CHROME und/oder Timbuk2 Messenger-Bags?
Danke!


----------



## Asrael (1. Juni 2018)

das_chucky schrieb:


> Guten Morgen.
> 
> Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem günstigen Enduro Rahmen; voll gefedert; 29"; Federweg > 150mm; Rahmengröße XL; Lenkwinkel < 66Grad; Kettenstreben möglichst kurz; Reach > 475mm.
> 
> ...


Nukeproof Mega 290 in L oder XL.
Reach 470 und 515. Würde ich bei Mountainlove anfragen.

Alternativ auf Commencal warten, da kommt ja demnächst was.


----------



## EVHD (1. Juni 2018)

Mountainlove kann ich nur empfehlen.
Hab mir ein Norco Range 29“ Rahmen bestellt, wäre auch interessant für dich...


----------



## -habicht- (2. Juni 2018)

Suche Pike RCT3 SA 29, 15x100, 130mm oder vergleichbare Trailgabel für ein Process 111.

Bei einem wirklichen Schnapper, spielt der Federweg nicht so eine Rolle.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fone (4. Juni 2018)

bubble blower schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Hat jemand nen Tipp für einen preisgünstigeren Bezug von CHROME und/oder Timbuk2 Messenger-Bags?
> Danke!


Oudoorbroker hat gerade ne Chrome Aktion... 50%

Was macht man mit sowas?


Uuuuund Messenger-Bag-Werbung für die nächsten 2 Tage.
Danke Google! 


Edit: Trotzdem gern geschehen.


----------



## DeppJones (7. Juni 2018)

Bell Super 3R in grau und gr. L.


----------



## demlak (7. Juni 2018)

Wird immer besser hier.. nicht nur, dass kein Refernzpreis dabei ist, es reicht nicht mal mehr für einen ganzen Satz. )m


----------



## DeppJones (7. Juni 2018)

demlak schrieb:


> Wird immer besser hier.. nicht nur, dass kein Refernzpreis dabei ist, es reicht nicht mal mehr für einen ganzen Satz. )m



Gut:Ich suche einen Bell Super 3R in Gr. L und heller Farbe, günstiger als 179 € 

Zufrieden ?


----------



## demlak (7. Juni 2018)

DeppJones schrieb:


> Suche günstigen Bell Super 3R in heller Farbe (nicht Schwarz!). günstigstes Angebot bisher 189€.





demlak schrieb:


> https://www.alltricks.de/Kaufen/bell+super+3r?SORT_ORDER=24|0
> oder
> https://www.probikeshop.com/de/de/search/bell+3r.html#t=0&manId=0&page=1&filter=price&display_mode=2&sales=false&order=asc&search=bell 3r
> 
> bei letzterem hab ich erst gestern den bell super 3r in schwarz/violett bestellt. Ist gerade auf dem weg von frankreich über belgien zu mir =)


wusste doch, dass mir das bekannt vorkam.

Aber um noch etwas produktives beizusteuern:

Eventuell reicht dir ja auch die 2er Variante:


rzOne20 schrieb:


> Hier bei Upmove auch diverse Bell Super 2R mit und ohne MIPS mit minus 50%
> 
> https://www.upmove-mtb.eu/shop/fahrradhelme/705j78.html



###


DeppJones schrieb:


> Zufrieden ?


Nein, kann ich aber mit leben. Nett wäre gewesen noch den link dazuzupacken, damit auch andere etwas davon haben


----------



## KonsiKleine (7. Juni 2018)

Ich brauche neue Schuhe:

A) Specialized Expert XC in rot und Größe 41 
Hier leider nur noch in 42 ... https://nanobike.de/Specialized-Expert-XC-MTB-Schuhe-red-black?sPartner=Doofinder_Ge ... gibt es den Preis noch anderswo?

oder

B) Fizik X1 Infinito in grau/rot und Größe 41
R2 hat den in Schwarz und Größe 45 für 250, sonst finde ich nur Bike24 ... https://www.bike24.de/1.php?content...=1;mid[155]=1;size[1][256]=1;page=1;orderby=3

oder

C) Specialized S-Works 6 XC in rot und Größe 41
Knapp 300 Euro hier, gibt es das günstiger? https://nanobike.de/Specialized-S-Works-6-XC-MTB-Schuhe-red-black

Vielen Dank!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Docsniper (8. Juni 2018)

Gibt es gerade irgendwo einen unschlagbaren Preis für nen Satz Shimano M7000-Bremsen (VR+HR - ohne Scheiben) - sprich günstiger als 129€? Gerne auch Werkstatt-/OEM-Variante?


----------



## bubble blower (8. Juni 2018)

fone schrieb:


> Was macht man mit sowas?
> 
> .



Einfach rumstylen, cool sein, toll ausschauen und was weiß ich noch so alles.


----------



## Hardtail-GK (8. Juni 2018)

Hi,

Suche eine Thule Cross 1 (2018) - günstigster Preis bisher 700€. 

Falls jmd eine andere Schnäppchenquelle kennt: gerne her damit


----------



## grobi59 (8. Juni 2018)

Ich suche ein ShockWiz, günstiger als die 329,- bei Bike Components. Danke


----------



## rebirth (9. Juni 2018)

Jemand nen FiveTen FREERIDER Schnapper? Bräuchte Größe 45

Günstigster Preis den ich gefunden habe: Hibike mit 76,90€ Versandkostenfrei


----------



## Berrrnd (9. Juni 2018)

.


----------



## Ghoste (9. Juni 2018)

rebirth schrieb:


> Jemand nen FiveTen Schnapper? Bräuchte Größe 45
> 
> Günstigster Preis den ich gefunden habe: Hibike mit 76,90€ Versandkostenfrei



http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/de/de/five-ten-impact-langer-schaft-2018/rp-prod146462

67,49€ allerdings nur noch 44,5 oder 45,3?!


----------



## rebirth (9. Juni 2018)

k_star schrieb:


> https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/five-ten-dirtbag-allrounder-schuhe-459820


Sorry, habe meinen Beitrag editiert! Danke trotzdem


----------



## oker_s (11. Juni 2018)

Hallo
suche vorbau 45-50 mm/0 grad mit 31,8 Klemmung für mein trailbike...preislich im bereich von 0-25/30€...möchte erstmal sitzposition testen bevor ich mir was teureres anschaffe
Vielen dank


----------



## hasardeur (11. Juni 2018)

Das kannst Du wahrlich selbst ergoogeln. Da gibt es einige Angebote, nicht schön oder leicht, dafür billig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bs99 (11. Juni 2018)

oker_s schrieb:


> Hallo
> suche vorbau 45-50 mm/0 grad mit 31,8 Klemmung für mein trailbike...preislich im bereich von 0-25/30€...möchte erstmal sitzposition testen bevor ich mir was teureres anschaffe
> Vielen dank


https://www.hibike.at/specialized-mountain-vorbau-6-stealth-black-pa54a65f6dd6e5fa2c662726c834f3cc6
Der ist sogar richtig gut und nicht schwer.

https://www.probikeshop.com/de/de/vorbau-funn-funnduro-3aa-8-mm-aa-aa-8-schwarz/99115.html
Der ziemlich leicht


----------



## Flo7 (11. Juni 2018)

Mein Preis/Leitsungssieger ist der Vorbau von Brand X, Eigenmarke von Chainreactioncycles

Gibt es in 40/50/60mm mit 3° und ist vergleichsweise Leicht! Kostenpunkt 11€!!

http://www.wigglesport.de/brand-x-enduro-mtb-vorbau/

Wenn er verfügbar ist, dann ist er immer schnell ausverkauft! Gibt es auch bei CRC


----------



## oker_s (11. Juni 2018)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Mein Preis/Leitsungssieger ist der Vorbau von Brand X, Eigenmarke von Chainreactioncycles
> 
> Gibt es in 40/50/60mm mit 3° und ist vergleichsweise Leicht! Kostenpunkt 11€!!
> 
> ...



leider überall ausverkauft


----------



## Deleted 283425 (13. Juni 2018)

Suche (überhaupt) *Torx-Stahlschrauben in T25 M5x15 mit Linsenkopf* für meinen Boost-Adapter und finde nix...


----------



## sp00n82 (13. Juni 2018)

JohSch schrieb:


> Suche (überhaupt) *Torx-Stahlschrauben in T25 M5x15 mit Linsenkopf* für meinen Boost-Adapter und finde nix...


M5x16 geht nicht? Davon gibts genug auf eBay.


----------



## baschner (13. Juni 2018)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Mein Preis/Leitsungssieger ist der Vorbau von Brand X, Eigenmarke von Chainreactioncycles
> 
> Gibt es in 40/50/60mm mit 3° und ist vergleichsweise Leicht! Kostenpunkt 11€!!
> 
> ...




LOL "Enduro" Vorbau 
Was soll denn daran Enduro sein 
Sieht aus wie ein hundsgewöhnlicher RF Turbine ohne Logos... aber das macht ihn ja deshalb nicht schlecht.


----------



## fone (13. Juni 2018)

baschner schrieb:


> LOL "Enduro" Vorbau
> Was soll denn daran Enduro sein
> Sieht aus wie ein hundsgewöhnlicher RF Turbine ohne Logos... aber das macht ihn ja deshalb nicht schlecht.


Was wäre denn für dich ein *Enduro*-Vorbau?


----------



## baschner (13. Juni 2018)

Für mich ? Ich frage mich doch selbst was Enduro an einem Vorbau sein soll. 

Diese Frage müsstest Du an Brand X richten (und an viele andere Firmen auch).


----------



## fone (13. Juni 2018)

baschner schrieb:


> Für mich ? Ich frage mich doch selbst was Enduro an einem Vorbau sein soll.
> 
> Diese Frage müsstest Du an Brand X richten (und an viele andere Firmen auch).


Ok, einverstanden.
Das Enduro ergibt sich wohl aus den Längen in denen der Vorbau angeboten wird (max. 60mm).
Keine Länge für ein XC-Bike dabei.
Für mich nachvollziehbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## baschner (13. Juni 2018)

Das mit der verfügbaren Länge könnte sein, da hast Du recht.


----------



## toastet (13. Juni 2018)

Früher hießen die eben FR oder Freeride, heute Enduro, gerade bei UK-Anbietern nicht ungewöhnlich die Unterscheidung XC/EN XC/FR, Hope hat das zB auch.


----------



## Deleted 283425 (13. Juni 2018)

*Torx-Stahlschrauben in T25 M5x16 mit Linsenkopf*


sp00n82 schrieb:


> M5x16 geht nicht? Davon gibts genug auf eBay.



jetzt aber, danke


----------



## fred-funkel (13. Juni 2018)

Suche eine gute windbreaker Jacke mit abnehmbaren Ärmeln in Größe l. Jemand einen Tipp ? Danke

(ok... falscher Thread... sorry)


----------



## toastet (13. Juni 2018)

fred-funkel schrieb:


> Suche eine gute windbreaker Jacke mit abnehmbaren Ärmeln in Größe l. Jemand einen Tipp ? Danke



https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/der-suche-ein-bekleidungs-schnaeppchen-thread.636338/


----------



## Artos (17. Juni 2018)

Mein Radd braucht neue Beläge und Bremsscheiben für die Saint. Gibt grad irgendwo eine Aktion für Bremschleißteile ?

greetz
der art


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (17. Juni 2018)

Schau mal bei www.brakepads.de. Für den Preis sind die Teile unschlagbar. Quietschen nur bei Nässe, Bremsleistung ist gut.


----------



## Bench (17. Juni 2018)

Artos schrieb:


> Bremsscheiben


https://www.bike-components.de/de/Trickstuff/Daechle-Disc-HD-Lightweight-Bremsscheibe-6-Loch-p65013/


----------



## canelon (17. Juni 2018)

Ich suche ein 10-fach Schaltwerk von Sram, das kein GX ist, mit langem Käfig. Bevorzugt x9/X7, x5 gibts ja noch zu kaufen. Jemand ´ne Ahnung wo es sowas noch gibt?


----------



## Berrrnd (17. Juni 2018)

.


----------



## bobons (18. Juni 2018)

canelon schrieb:


> Ich suche ein 10-fach Schaltwerk von Sram, das kein GX ist, mit langem Käfig. Bevorzugt x9/X7, x5 gibts ja noch zu kaufen. Jemand ´ne Ahnung wo es sowas noch gibt?



Ich glaube ich habe noch ein X7 Type 2 im Keller rumliegen, war nie verbaut. Soll ich mal auf die Suche gehen?


----------



## Deleted 283425 (18. Juni 2018)

KS Lev 30,9 100mm 335mm extern angesteuert gesucht (oder vgl max. 35cm Gesamtlänge) günstiger als 244€


----------



## beutelfuchs (21. Juni 2018)

Moin, hat jemand einen Tip fuer die Shimano Zee Bremse? Bei bike-discount.de gerade im Set fuer 198. Ich hatte aber auch schon mal eines fuer 170 oder so gekauft.
Danke!


----------



## Hans (21. Juni 2018)

Hallo 
Suche eine Carbonsattelstütze 27,2, gute qualität, einigermaßen leicht und nicht zu teuer
Meiner aus China mit 145 Gramm trau ich nicht recht 

Grüße 
Hans


----------



## bobons (22. Juni 2018)

Hans schrieb:


> Hallo
> Suche eine Carbonsattelstütze 27,2, gute qualität, einigermaßen leicht und nicht zu teuer
> Meiner aus China mit 145 Gramm trau ich nicht recht
> 
> ...



Schau bei ebay oder im Bikemarkt nach "Haibike Carbon Sattelstütze": https://www.ebay.de/itm/Carbonsatte...m=202339059514&_trksid=p2047675.c100011.m1850


----------



## Mr_Chicks (23. Juni 2018)

beutelfuchs schrieb:


> Moin, hat jemand einen Tip fuer die Shimano Zee Bremse? Bei bike-discount.de gerade im Set fuer 198. Ich hatte aber auch schon mal eines fuer 170 oder so gekauft.
> Danke!



Bei BC für 189€


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ForG (23. Juni 2018)

ZEE bei BD FÜR 175,41€:
https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kau...40-b-scheibenbremsen-set-mit-d01s-resin-86999


----------



## beutelfuchs (23. Juni 2018)

Und jetzt 178,36€. Whatever. Bestellt, danke!


----------



## zx150 (25. Juni 2018)

Mahlzeit,
Fahre aktuell ne Hayes Stroker Trail 180/160 am Cube AMS CC Pro und überlege über ein kleines Upgrade.
Suche also ne vernünftige aber nicht zu teure Bremsanlage. Kann neu oder gebraucht sein und sollte <100€ kosten. Reicht mir, wenn ihr mir ein Modell empfehlen könnt zB Magura Louise gebraucht oder MT5 für 85€ bei Brügelmann

Grazie mille


----------



## Ghoste (26. Juni 2018)

Bei RCZ gibts gerade sehr interessante SRAM Guide Angebote!
Z.B. Guide RE für 41€


----------



## BigJohn (26. Juni 2018)

Ghoste schrieb:


> Z.B. Guide RE für 41€


Die Code des kleinen Mannes


----------



## zx150 (26. Juni 2018)

Ghoste schrieb:


> Bei RCZ gibts gerade sehr interessante SRAM Guide Angebote!
> Z.B. Guide RE für 41€


Hast du mal den Link? Finde die nicht zu dem Preis...


----------



## BigJohn (26. Juni 2018)

zx150 schrieb:


> Hast du mal den Link? Finde die nicht zu dem Preis...


Du benötigst den *RCZFRS *um den Preis zu erhalten. Ich finde gerade nur noch die Vordere Bremse, wobei man die RE mit einer Guide R (~30€) für hinten kombinieren kann. Die Hebel sind identisch, allerdings auch bei beiden die Schellen


----------



## Clinkzluggi (26. Juni 2018)

Hi! 

Vielleicht hat ja noch jemand einen Tipp:
Würd die 5/10 Maltese Falcon in 47 suchen (billiger als 65€ ) Sonst auch andere Clip Schuhe wenn irgendwo was im Angebot is  

Und dazu passende Pedale - Crankbrother Mallet DH billiger als 90 oder die Nukeproof Horizon CL DH billiger als 75€ 

Danke


----------



## BigJohn (26. Juni 2018)

Ich weiß jetzt nicht, ob ich was damit zu tun hab, aber gerade wollte ich mir selbst mal so ein Guide R/RE Set in den Korb legen, da ist sie auch schon ausverkauft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ramend (26. Juni 2018)

Gude, 

Suche Shimano Saint Bremse vorne + Hinten bei Hibike für ca. 283€ jemand was günstigeres gesehen ?

Gruß Robin


----------



## zx150 (26. Juni 2018)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Du benötigst den *RCZFRS *um den Preis zu erhalten. Ich finde gerade nur noch die Vordere Bremse, wobei man die RE mit einer Guide R (~30€) für hinten kombinieren kann. Die Hebel sind identisch, allerdings auch bei beiden die Schellen


Unterscheiden die sich merklich?


BigJohn schrieb:


> Ich weiß jetzt nicht, ob ich was damit zu tun hab, aber gerade wollte ich mir selbst mal so ein Guide R/RE Set in den Korb legen, da ist sie auch schon ausverkauft



Ja genau... worin unterscheiden sich die R und RE eigentlich? Ist die RE für pedelecs gleich plus Bremslichtschalter?


----------



## BigJohn (26. Juni 2018)

zx150 schrieb:


> Unterscheiden die sich merklich?
> 
> 
> Ja genau... worin unterscheiden sich die R und RE eigentlich? Ist die RE für pedelecs gleich plus Bremslichtschalter?


Die RE hat den (alten?) Sattel von der Code, ist also eher mit der neuen Code R vergleichbar.


----------



## Ghoste (27. Juni 2018)

Also die Leistung soll super sein. Mein Bruder meint viel knackiger und bessere Verzögerung/Bremsleistung als seine zuvor gefahrene SLX/XT.
(Könnte vorne aber auch am größeren Rotor liegen von 180 auf 203)


----------



## Hans (28. Juni 2018)

Hallo,

suche für meine RF Turbine Kurbel ein 32er ovales Kettenblatt. Gibt es da was günstiges ?

Grüße

Hans


----------



## hasardeur (28. Juni 2018)

https://www.superstarcomponents.com/en/raptor-oval-chainring-raceface-direct-mount-narrow-wide.htm

oder in boost?

https://www.superstarcomponents.com...cinch-oval-boost-direct-mount-narrow-wide.htm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hans (28. Juni 2018)

hasardeur schrieb:


> https://www.superstarcomponents.com/en/raptor-oval-chainring-raceface-direct-mount-narrow-wide.htm
> 
> 
> hasardeur schrieb:
> ...



Standard für GX Eagle . Danke


----------



## Bullbaer (28. Juni 2018)

Hans schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> suche für meine RF Turbine Kurbel ein 32er ovales Kettenblatt. Gibt es da was günstiges ?
> 
> ...


Sowas in etwa? Liegt neu bei mir im Keller 
https://www.bike24.de/1.php?content...14776;pgc[17707][17708]=1;pgc[17707][17709]=1


----------



## freetourer (28. Juni 2018)

Hat zufällig gerade jemand ein Schnäppchen für eine gxp kompatible Sram/Truvativ Kurbel, die auch ein Directmount - Kettenblatt aufnehmen kann?

Bitte nicht die neue häßliche GX.

Favorit wäre z.B. eine X9 oder eine X1 bzw. X1400.


----------



## Bullbaer (28. Juni 2018)

freetourer schrieb:


> Hat zufällig gerade jemand ein Schnäppchen für eine gxp kompatible Sram/Truvativ Kurbel, die auch ein Directmount - Kettenblatt aufnehmen kann?
> 
> Bitte nicht die neue häßliche GX.
> 
> Favorit wäre z.B. eine X9 oder eine X1 bzw. X1400.


Sicher: 89,90 !!!!!
http://www.ebay.de/itm/like/1230335...id=229487&lgeo=1&item=123033507726&rmvSB=true

Umbau: Replace the spider and chainring with the Direct Mount X-SYNC™ chainring


----------



## toastet (28. Juni 2018)

Bei ebay heute bis 21 Uhr auch noch 15% Nachlass drin bei Paypalzahlung in der Kategorie Sport mit Code POKALFIEBER3


----------



## zakazak (28. Juni 2018)

Gibts noch irgendwo Enduro/All-Mountain Schnäppchen?

Würde einen Fully Allrounder suchen der sich auch aufwärts noch gut bewegen lässt. Da ich nur 70kg wiege sollte das Bike auch noch relativ leicht sein. Und am besten dann noch irgendwas mit blau/rot als Farbe


----------



## bobons (29. Juni 2018)

zakazak schrieb:


> Gibts noch irgendwo Enduro/All-Mountain Schnäppchen?
> 
> Würde einen Fully Allrounder suchen der sich auch aufwärts noch gut bewegen lässt. Da ich nur 70kg wiege sollte das Bike auch noch relativ leicht sein. Und am besten dann noch irgendwas mit blau/rot als Farbe



http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/...untainbike-slx-1-x-11-fach-2018/rp-prod159778
für 2050 Euro, wird im Warenkorb automatisch abgezogen.
Gewicht ist OK für den Einsatzzweck und den Federweg. Für ca. 1000 Euro Aufpreis kann man rund 1 kg sparen. 
+ vielleicht 2% Cashback über Shoop, gilt aber nicht immer für Aktionen: https://www.shoop.de/cashback/chain_reaction_cycles/


----------



## zakazak (29. Juni 2018)

Danke aber 170/160 is mir zuviel.

Hätte eher an 140/... Gedacht 
Vl war mein Begriff mit "Enduro" falsch...eher All-Mountain?


----------



## zx150 (29. Juni 2018)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Die Code des kleinen Mannes


Das Angebot für 41€ war scheinbar ziemlich einmalig oder?  Finde sonst nur ab 80€ aufwärts...


----------



## bobons (29. Juni 2018)

zakazak schrieb:


> Danke aber 170/160 is mir zuviel.
> 
> Hätte eher an 140/... Gedacht
> Vl war mein Begriff mit "Enduro" falsch...eher All-Mountain?



Bei Fahrrad.de gibt es noch heute 20% Rabatt auf ein paar Räder: https://www.fahrrad.de/mtb-supersale-20.html?filtercategoryPathROOT/36896/36897=36898
Da ist das Giant Trance 2 mit 2399 Euro gelistet - 20%=1920 Euro. Bei fahrrad.de muß man aber genau wissen, was man kauft, und sollte sich Reklamationen sparen.

Sonst starte lieber eine Kaufberatung, dafür ist der Schnäppchensuchethread nicht da.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toastet (29. Juni 2018)

bobons schrieb:


> Bei Fahrrad.de gibt es noch heute 20% Rabatt auf ein paar Räder: https://www.fahrrad.de/mtb-supersale-20.html?filtercategoryPathROOT/36896/36897=36898
> Da ist das Giant Trance 2 mit 2399 Euro gelistet - 20%=1920 Euro. Bei fahrrad.de muß man aber genau wissen, was man kauft, und sollte sich Reklamationen sparen.
> 
> Sonst starte lieber eine Kaufberatung, dafür ist der Schnäppchensuchethread nicht da.



Und Kombi mit vente-privee gutschein möglich, da bekommt man (noch) 500 Euro für 250 Euro ab 875 Euro MBW


----------



## zakazak (29. Juni 2018)

bobons schrieb:


> Bei Fahrrad.de gibt es noch heute 20% Rabatt auf ein paar Räder: https://www.fahrrad.de/mtb-supersale-20.html?filtercategoryPathROOT/36896/36897=36898
> Da ist das Giant Trance 2 mit 2399 Euro gelistet - 20%=1920 Euro. Bei fahrrad.de muß man aber genau wissen, was man kauft, und sollte sich Reklamationen sparen.
> 
> Sonst starte lieber eine Kaufberatung, dafür ist der Schnäppchensuchethread nicht da.



Das wären dann ~1670€ für Giant Trance 2 mit unter 14kg.
Ich denke mit den Komponenten ist das ein echtes Schnäppchen?

Gibt allgemein irgendwas negatives zu sagen zu Giant bzw. den Komponenten?
Lässt sich die Federung vorne/hinten blockieren um leichter bergauf zu kommen?

Ach mist...fahrrad.de hat keinen Versand nach AT. Könnte zwar auch zu einem bekannten in DE luefern lassen aber hmm...

@edit: die rechnung geht leider nicht auf. Laut den kommentaren auf mydealz lässt sich nur ein gutschein gleichzeitig einlösen. Also entweder 20% oder den 500€ gutschein.


----------



## MTB-1988 (30. Juni 2018)

Jemand eine Idee wo es Sattelklemmen in 30.8mm gibt?


----------



## hasardeur (30. Juni 2018)

Von KCNC gibt es welche in 30,7. das sollte doch auch funktionieren. Ich habe schon stärkere Toleranzen erlebt, als 0,1 mm.


----------



## bobons (1. Juli 2018)

zakazak schrieb:


> Ach mist...fahrrad.de hat keinen Versand nach AT. Könnte zwar auch zu einem bekannten in DE luefern lassen aber hmm...



Sonst einfach bei bikester.at bestellen, ist derselbe Laden: http://www.internetstores.de/portfolio/bike/bikester.html
Witzig finde ich dabei, daß sie sich manchmal selbst in den Preisen unterbieten.


----------



## Tich (2. Juli 2018)

Suche Ergon SME3 comp in Größe M und black/blue. black/black ginge auch, nur nicht rot oder gelb. Preis unter 70eur und lieferbar. Besten Dank!
edit: bike-components hat gerade den price-alert akzeptiert, nun bestell ich dort und warte!


----------



## toastet (2. Juli 2018)

bobons schrieb:


> Sonst einfach bei bikester.at bestellen, ist derselbe Laden: http://www.internetstores.de/portfolio/bike/bikester.html
> Witzig finde ich dabei, daß sie sich manchmal selbst in den Preisen unterbieten.



Ist leider eine grundsätzliche Sache in dem Saftladen, man muss leider alle Läden oder eben idealo abklappern bevor man zufällig beim falschen bestellt. Newslettergutschein nicht vergessen bzw. Produktbewertungsgutschein. Und im Moment immer noch die Gutscheine bei vente privee zu haben, nur tunlichst auf den MBW achten. Lohnt sich eigentlich nur für Kompletträder.


----------



## zakazak (2. Juli 2018)

toastet schrieb:


> Ist leider eine grundsätzliche Sache in dem Saftladen, man muss leider alle Läden oder eben idealo abklappern bevor man zufällig beim falschen bestellt. Newslettergutschein nicht vergessen bzw. Produktbewertungsgutschein. Und im Moment immer noch die Gutscheine bei vente privee zu haben, nur tunlichst auf den MBW achten. Lohnt sich eigentlich nur für Kompletträder.



Wobei angeblich pro Bestellung nur ein Gutschein eingelöst werden kann?


----------



## ernmar (2. Juli 2018)

zakazak schrieb:


> Wobei angeblich pro Bestellung nur ein Gutschein eingelöst werden kann?


Ist auch so. Habe es gerade probiert. Sobald man einen Gutscheincode eingegeben hat, verschwindet das Eingabefeld.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## das_chucky (2. Juli 2018)

Hallo. Geht der Gutschein auch für Zubehör, Bekleidung bzw. auf den gesamten Warenkorb? Oder nur für Fahrräder? Es würde sich doch lohnen für Artikel, die es überall nur zum UVP gibt. z.B den neuen Sigma ROX 12... 

Vielen Dank.


----------



## toastet (2. Juli 2018)

Ganzes Sortiment, i.d.R. sind aber die meisten Artikel deutlich teurer als bei der Konkurrenz, beim letzten mal ohne Mindestbestellwert ging das noch, jetzt mit MBW ist das eigentlich vorbei mit wenigen Ausnahmen.


----------



## Thebike69 (2. Juli 2018)

SUCHE
e*thirteen Kassette TRS+, Abstufung 9 - 46 Zaehne, 11 fach
unter 200€
Dankeschön im voraus.
Grüße Mike


----------



## dani08051991 (3. Juli 2018)

Servus, hat zufällig jemand ein gutes Angebot für einen Enduro Laufradsatz gesehen?
27,7 Zoll 15*100mm 142*12mm und XT Freilauf
Am liebsten mit DT Swiss Felgen
Maulweite über 25mm wäre gut


----------



## decay (3. Juli 2018)

RCZ waren glaube ich DT Swiss 30er drin, bin mir nicht sicher obs EX oder was anderes waren.


----------



## wartool (3. Juli 2018)

decay schrieb:


> RCZ waren glaube ich DT Swiss 30er drin, bin mir nicht sicher obs EX oder was anderes waren.



das waren M1700 mit 30mm und CL - bei 4 Monaten Lieferzeit!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## decay (3. Juli 2018)

CL wuerde mich jetzt ehrlich gesagt ja nicht stören, die 4 Monate sind hart


----------



## fone (3. Juli 2018)

decay schrieb:


> RCZ waren glaube ich DT Swiss 30er drin, bin mir nicht sicher obs EX oder was anderes waren.


In letzter Zeit gabs meistens die E1700 mit IW 25cm und die M1700 mit IW30mm.

vor einiger Zeit auch mal E1700 mit IW 30mm.


----------



## Mr_Chicks (3. Juli 2018)

fone schrieb:


> In letzter Zeit gabs meistens die E1700 mit IW _25cm_ und die M1700 mit IW30mm.
> 
> vor einiger Zeit auch mal E1700 mit IW 30mm.



Das ist echt breeeeiiiiiiit


----------



## dani08051991 (3. Juli 2018)

Danke, die von RCZ wären super aber das dauert leider zu lange


----------



## fone (4. Juli 2018)

Bei unter 200€ kann man sich den auch gut als Reserve-LRS hinlegen finde ich.


----------



## dani08051991 (4. Juli 2018)

fone schrieb:


> Bei unter 200€ kann man sich den auch gut als Reserve-LRS hinlegen finde ich.


auf jeden Fall, ist aber für einen Kollegen der sich meinen alten Rahmen aufbaut. Da soll es dann doch ein bisschen schneller gehn.
Ich fahre noch die E1650 die es mal bei RCZ gab, das war auch ein Hammer Angebot.


----------



## Berrrnd (4. Juli 2018)

.


----------



## dani08051991 (4. Juli 2018)

k_star schrieb:


> wie genau sehen die aus, bzw. aus welchen komponenten bestehen die?
> 
> hast du den lrs zufällig mal gewogen?


Die gibt es leider nicht mehr bei rcz, bestehen aber aus 350er Straigthpull Naben, EX 511 Felgen und Competiton Speichen.
Gewogen hab ich sie nicht, beim DT Swiss Speichenrechner sollt es dir aber das gewicht ziemlich passend anzeigen falls du das brauchst.


----------



## fone (4. Juli 2018)

dani08051991 schrieb:


> auf jeden Fall, ist aber für einen Kollegen der sich meinen alten Rahmen aufbaut. Da soll es dann doch ein bisschen schneller gehn.
> Ich fahre noch die E1650 die es mal bei RCZ gab, das war auch ein Hammer Angebot.


Die hab ich aktuell auch drauf. Sind top.

@k_star
das waren vermutlich Canyon-Überproduktionen, zumindest gabs die E1650 überhaupt nur dort an den Komplettbikes.
Sind wohl 350er Nabe mit EX 511er Felgen.
Edit: Ok, war schon beantwortet.

Gewicht:

Edit 2: Gibts eigentlich irgendwo das Gewicht der E1700 25mm?


----------



## jammerlappen (4. Juli 2018)

kann man bei den Laufrädern auch auf 20mm vorne gehen? 

Und hat jemand noch einen CRC Gutscheincode, der bei ner 300€ Bestellung was bringt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fone (5. Juli 2018)

*verlesen*


----------



## Mehrsau (6. Juli 2018)

Ich suche eine 30,9er Vario Stütze mit Lockout am Sattel für unter 80€ :/


----------



## veraono (6. Juli 2018)

Mehrsau schrieb:


> Ich suche eine 30,9er Vario Stütze mit Lockout am Sattel für unter 80€ :/


Hm,hartes Preislimit... 
kein ausgewiesenes Schnäppchen aber Dauer -Günstig :
Forca 27.2 mit 110mm Verstellweg z.B. für 79.95eur,  (gibt's manchmal auch noch ein paar Euro billiger) passt mit Hülse auch für 30.9
gibt's auch als "Tmars" teils nochmal günstiger direkt aus Taiwan (halt mit entsprechender Lieferzeit)
Vielleicht ist das eine Option?


----------



## Mehrsau (6. Juli 2018)

veraono schrieb:


> Hm,hartes Preislimit...
> kein ausgewiesenes Schnäppchen aber Dauer -Günstig :
> Forca 27.2 mit 110mm Verstellweg z.B. für 79.95eur,  (gibt's manchmal auch noch ein paar Euro billiger) passt mit Hülse auch für 30.9
> gibt's auch als "Tmars" teils nochmal günstiger direkt aus Taiwan (halt mit entsprechender Lieferzeit)
> Vielleicht ist das eine Option?



Vielen Dank! Klingt gut. Habe zwar keine Erfahrung mit Hülsen... gehen die die komplette Einstecktiefe ins Sattelrohr?

Leider ist die Sattelstütze aber mit remote lockout. Ich benötige für mein Projekt einen Hebel am Sattel.


----------



## Montigomo (6. Juli 2018)

Mehrsau schrieb:


> Vielen Dank! Klingt gut. Habe zwar keine Erfahrung mit Hülsen... gehen die die komplette Einstecktiefe ins Sattelrohr?
> 
> Leider ist die Sattelstütze aber mit remote lockout. Ich benötige für mein Projekt einen Hebel am Sattel.




Ich habe mir leztes Jahr so was bei ebay gekauft

Vlt findest Du im Internet oder bei ebay so was ähnliches

Adapter für 30,9 habe ich bei BOC24 bestellt. Lieferung auf Filiale. So habe ich Versandkosten gespart


----------



## demlak (6. Juli 2018)

Blenden wir mal für den Moment aus, dass hier der "Suche ein Schnäppchen zu folgendem Artikel"-Thread ist. Und nicht der "ich Suche was billiges, beratet mich mal was ich kaufen soll"-thread.

Google spuckt gleich 3 passende Angebote auf der 1. Seite aus: https://www.google.com/search?q=vario+sattelstütze&client=firefox-b-ab&sa=X&biw=811&bih=584&tbm=shop&tbs=p_ord


----------



## veraono (6. Juli 2018)

Schau mal nach Kind Shock eTen (gäbe es soweit ich weiß auch in 30,9) hier z.B. für 65.- in 27,2 
Edit: zu langsam.


----------



## Mehrsau (6. Juli 2018)

demlak schrieb:


> Blenden wir mal für den Moment aus, dass hier der "Suche ein Schnäppchen zu folgendem Artikel"-Thread ist. Und nicht der "ich Suche was billiges, beratet mich mal was ich kaufen soll"-thread.
> 
> Google spuckt gleich 3 passende Angebote auf der 1. Seite aus: https://www.google.com/search?q=vario+sattelstütze&client=firefox-b-ab&sa=X&biw=811&bih=584&tbm=shop&tbs=p_ord



Leider wird mir die Seite im Ausland nicht angezeigt. Entschuldigt, wenn ich den Thread falsch benutzt habe und vielen Dank an eure Tipps. Ich werde mich damit mal schlau machen!


----------



## fone (6. Juli 2018)

Mehrsau schrieb:


> Leider wird mir die Seite im Ausland nicht angezeigt. Entschuldigt, wenn ich den Thread falsch benutzt habe und vielen Dank an eure Tipps. Ich werde mich damit mal schlau machen!


Hä? Wieso solltest du den Thread falsch benutzt haben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mehrsau (6. Juli 2018)

veraono schrieb:


> Schau mal nach Kind Shock eTen (gäbe es soweit ich weiß auch in 30,9) hier z.B. für 65.- in 27,2
> Edit: zu langsam.



Bin ich blind!? wo soll man die zu dem Preis kaufen können?





Habe jetzt mal einfachheitshalber rausgezoomt. Ich sehe da nix.


----------



## Mehrsau (6. Juli 2018)

fone schrieb:


> Hä? Wieso solltest du den Thread falsch benutzt haben?



Da musst du @demlak fragen  Aber ganz unrecht hat er nicht. Nach einem bestimmten Artikel habe ich tatsächlich nicht gefragt.


----------



## fone (6. Juli 2018)

Mehrsau schrieb:


> Da musst du @demlak fragen  Aber ganz unrecht hat er nicht. Nach einem bestimmten Artikel habe ich tatsächlich nicht gefragt.


Achso!  Jetzt verstehe ich.

Den Typen musst du natürlich auf Ignore setzen!


Die Kindshock ETEN gibts wohl nicht mehr für den Preis.

Aber ob die billigen überhaupt was taugen?

ExaForm


----------



## freetourer (6. Juli 2018)

demlak schrieb:


> Blenden wir mal für den Moment aus, dass hier der "Suche ein Schnäppchen zu folgendem Artikel"-Thread ist. Und nicht der "ich Suche was billiges, beratet mich mal was ich kaufen soll"-thread.
> 
> Google spuckt gleich 3 passende Angebote auf der 1. Seite aus: https://www.google.com/search?q=vario+sattelstütze&client=firefox-b-ab&sa=X&biw=811&bih=584&tbm=shop&tbs=p_ord



Wie war das noch mal mit den Leuten, die von sich selbst immer in der Mehrzahl sprechen .... ?!


----------



## demlak (6. Juli 2018)

achso.. ihr wollt offtopic.. sagt das doch...
also ich werd gleich den Grill anwerfen und ihr?

@Mehrsau einfach mal bei google-shopping nach "vario sattelstütze" suchen und nach preis sortieren

@freetourer du hast natürlich recht. Das verallgemeinernde "Wir" war an der Stelle deplatziert, da "bestimmte Leute" das ja nicht nur für den Moment sondern immer und immer wieder tun.


----------



## veraono (6. Juli 2018)

demlak schrieb:


> achso.. ihr wollt offtopic.. sagt das doch...i
> also ich werd gleich den Grill anwerfen und ihr?


Es gab eine Frage und Antworten, so wie das in einem Forum sein soll.
Erst seit deinem (zudem inhaltlich wenig gehaltvollen Beitrag) steht jetzt hier überhaupt "off topic".
Du wirst, egal wie du hier mahnst und auftrittst irgendwas, geschweige denn die User des Forums verändern oder erziehen. Warum? zum Einen weils eh keiner Ernst nimmt, zum Anderen weil täglich neue User reinschneien und kurze unkomplizierte Hilfe suchen, ohne vorher lang irgendwelche abstrakten pseudo Regeln im Topic zu lesen oder vorher eine Stunde Google Recherche zu betreiben, um von 10 Angeboten das eine brauchbare rauszufischen.  Egal wie man dazu steht,  am besten man tut das naheliegendste und beantwortet Fragen möglichst kurz und zielführend, das hat vielleicht sogar einen Mehrwert für Andere.
Im Gegensatz zu deinen ständig wiederkehrenden Ermahnungen,  die außer 10 weiteren Posts -welche wiederum immer wieder den Unsinn derselben diskutieren- 0,0 bewirken und den Thread in jedem Fall WENIGER übersichtlich machen.
Denk mal drüber nach.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## demlak (7. Juli 2018)

Ich möchte den Thread nicht weiter strapazieren. Daher gibt es meine Antwort per privater Nachricht.


----------



## CasterTroy (8. Juli 2018)

Nabend,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einer

- Fox Transfer Kashima 30,9mm 150er Hub und einer
- SRAM XX1 Kassette XG-1299 (geht auch im Set mit Kette)

Für die Fox finde ich 429€, für die XX1 derzeit 329€, vielleicht ist jemandem noch etwas günstigeres über den Weg gelaufen.

Danke und Grüße
Markus


----------



## Deleted 160414 (8. Juli 2018)

CasterTroy schrieb:


> Nabend,
> 
> ich bin auf der Suche nach einer
> 
> ...



Hi, 

die Kassette hier für 244,90 Euro
https://www.actionsports.de/sram-xx1-kassette-xg-1199-10-42-z.-1678

Sonst mit Vente Privee Gutschein noch ein wenig günstiger bei Fahrrad.de


----------



## CasterTroy (9. Juli 2018)

joda9999 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> die Kassette hier für 244,90 Euro
> https://www.actionsports.de/sram-xx1-kassette-xg-1199-10-42-z.-1678
> ...




Sorry, ich hatte die 12-Fach gemeint. Hab´s oben korrigiert.

Danke dennoch für Deine Mühen!


----------



## matze4t (10. Juli 2018)

Hei.
Suche eine 30.9 mm Sattelstütze mit mindestens 160 mm Hub und Remote zum möglichst kleinen Kurs. 
Bevorzugt keine Reverb, je nach Preis würds aber auch gehen. 
Grüße


----------



## sb9999 (10. Juli 2018)

https://www.bike-components.de/de/OneUp-Components/Dropper-Post-170-mm-Sattelstuetze-p64834/


----------



## Deleted 283425 (10. Juli 2018)

oder TranzX/ BrandX


----------



## Deleted 160414 (10. Juli 2018)

CasterTroy schrieb:


> Nabend,
> 
> ich bin auf der Suche nach einer
> 
> ...



Bei der Sattelstütze mit oder ohne Remote-Hebel?


----------



## demlak (10. Juli 2018)

ich gebs auf


----------



## CasterTroy (10. Juli 2018)

joda9999 schrieb:


> Bei der Sattelstütze mit oder ohne Remote-Hebel?




Ohne, wäre im Tausch meiner "non-Factory"...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 160414 (10. Juli 2018)

CasterTroy schrieb:


> Ohne, wäre im Tausch meiner "non-Factory"...



Hier für 399 Euro versandkostenfrei

https://www.bike-mailorder.de/fox-s...zugfuehrung-ohne-hebel-2018?number=sw17444.1#


----------



## rebirth (10. Juli 2018)

matze4t schrieb:


> Hei.
> Suche eine 30.9 mm Sattelstütze mit mindestens 160 mm Hub und Remote zum möglichst kleinen Kurs.
> Bevorzugt keine Reverb, je nach Preis würds aber auch gehen.
> Grüße


Hab ne 170er reverb im BM  Preisvorschlag gerne gesehen.


----------



## CasterTroy (11. Juli 2018)

joda9999 schrieb:


> Hier für 399 Euro versandkostenfrei
> 
> https://www.bike-mailorder.de/fox-s...zugfuehrung-ohne-hebel-2018?number=sw17444.1#



Vielen Dank, liegt im Warenkorb.

Grüße
Markus


----------



## Lonscho (13. Juli 2018)

Hi, bin auf der Suche nach einem Santa Cruz Hightower LT Rahmen in XL, weiss jemand ob noch irgendwo einer zu haben ist?


----------



## hasardeur (13. Juli 2018)

Lonscho schrieb:


> Hi, bin auf der Suche nach einem Santa Cruz Hightower LT Rahmen in XL, weiss jemand ob noch irgendwo einer zu haben ist?



Frag doch mal bei www.komking.de nach.


----------



## Artos (14. Juli 2018)

...ich habe mir vertan...


greetz
der art


----------



## HarzEnduro (17. Juli 2018)

Erledigt.


----------



## Teuflor (17. Juli 2018)

Moin,

ich suche 2 x Spank Race 33 in 24 " Felgen!

Finde nichts unter 80€ das Stück, hat da jemand was? 

Danke!


----------



## fone (19. Juli 2018)

Ich suche einen Rucksack zwischen 25 und 30L, mit sehr guter Rückenbelüftung/Netz und Regenhaube unter 50€.
Zum Pendeln. 
Danke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bobons (20. Juli 2018)

fone schrieb:


> Ich suche einen Rucksack zwischen 25 und 30L, mit sehr guter Rückenbelüftung/Netz und Regenhaube unter 50€.
> Zum Pendeln.
> Danke.



https://www.decathlon.de/wanderrucksack-mh500-30-l-id_8382978.html
http://www.zateno.de/SPORTWELT/Sport-Hartware/Outdoor/Rucksaecke-Taschen/AC-Lite-26-oxid.html?


----------



## Pilatus (20. Juli 2018)

ich suche eine Felge:
28/29", 36L mit einer Maulweite mehr als ~25mm für 30€.
32Loch findet man häufig, 36 ist selten...


----------



## BigJohn (20. Juli 2018)

Pilatus schrieb:


> ich suche eine Felge:
> 28/29", 36L mit einer Maulweite mehr als ~25mm für 30€.
> 32Loch findet man häufig, 36 ist selten...


Spielt das Gewicht eine Rolle?


----------



## Pilatus (20. Juli 2018)

weniger wichtig


----------



## BigJohn (20. Juli 2018)

@Pilatus 
Die hätten zumindest 25mm
https://www.zweiradnetz.de/laufrad/...0-disc-alufelge-25-622-schwarz-36-loch-kaufen
https://www.cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?cPath=39_187_876&products_id=16570


----------



## Pilatus (20. Juli 2018)

Danke, die Seite ist Zweiradnetz kannte ich noch nicht und gefällt mir sehr gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fone (20. Juli 2018)

bobons schrieb:


> https://www.decathlon.de/wanderrucksack-mh500-30-l-id_8382978.html
> http://www.zateno.de/SPORTWELT/Sport-Hartware/Outdoor/Rucksaecke-Taschen/AC-Lite-26-oxid.html?


Gute Idee mit Quetcha, danke schon mal.


----------



## DeSaarlaender (20. Juli 2018)

Suche ein vernünftiges Einstiegshardtail für meine Freundin in Größe S. Sollte ne Rock shox Reba oder auch ne Fox drin haben für unter 800 Euro.


----------



## HarzEnduro (20. Juli 2018)

Ich suche ein einzelnes 29‘‘ Boost Tubeless Vorderrad 15x110mm, welches für Enduro taugt und keine Centerlock Aufnahme hat.

Ich würde das gern mal testen am VR, da ich einen 27.5+/29 Rahmen habe. Zu viel möchte ich aber nicht ausgeben, sodass es schon unter 100,- sein sollte.


----------



## unknownbeats (20. Juli 2018)

hat jemand einen preistip für conti race king prorection in 29" auf lager ? 
thx and ride on


----------



## hasardeur (20. Juli 2018)

Race King 29 Protection

https://www.google.de/aclk?sa=l&ai=...ahUKEwj3yuiOrq7cAhXFE5oKHfC6CJMQ2ikIDg&adurl=


----------



## CasterTroy (21. Juli 2018)

Ich zitiere mich mal selbst, die Fox Transfer ist bereits verbaut, jetzt suche ich noch:



CasterTroy schrieb:


> Nabend,
> 
> ich bin auf der Suche nach einer
> 
> ...



Besten Dank!


----------



## unknownbeats (22. Juli 2018)

@hasardeur danke aber da hab ich doch was wesentlich billigeres gefunden


----------



## Deleted 160414 (22. Juli 2018)

CasterTroy schrieb:


> Ich zitiere mich mal selbst, die Fox Transfer ist bereits verbaut, jetzt suche ich noch:
> 
> Besten Dank!



Glaub die 329 Euro bei Bike-Components sind aktuell bereits der Bestpreis.



unknownbeats schrieb:


> @hasardeur danke aber da hab ich doch was wesentlich billigeres gefunden



Und wo gibt es den Reifen wesentlich billiger?


----------



## unknownbeats (22. Juli 2018)

https://bike-prof.de/CONTINENTAL-Race-King-II-Protection-29x22-55-622-Faltreifen
durch die günstigeren versandkosten insgesamt 5 euro  gespart noch dazu ist das ebay angebot noch die alte version-


----------



## hasardeur (22. Juli 2018)

unknownbeats schrieb:


> @hasardeur danke aber da hab ich doch was wesentlich billigeres gefunden



Und genau deshalb hilft die Angabe von Referenzpreisen.

Ich suche auch mal wieder was, und zwar einen *Vorbau* mit maximal 50 mm Länge und 31,8 mm Klemmung zum Preis von maximal *30-35 Euro*.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (22. Juli 2018)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Und genau deshalb hilft die Angabe von Referenzpreisen.
> 
> Ich suche auch mal wieder was, und zwar einen *Vorbau* mit maximal 50 mm Länge und 31,8 mm Klemmung zum Preis von maximal *30-35 Euro*.


https://www.probikeshop.com/de/de/v...op=DE&ef_id=WkPWOwAAAIQlUR-l:20180722113343:s
Funnduro in 45mm?


----------



## ce23 (22. Juli 2018)

Suche einen MTB-Helm für um die 50€ und bin aufgrund der großen Auswahl völlig überfordert


----------



## Deleted 160414 (22. Juli 2018)

Ich fahr selbst den Mythos und bin sehr zufrieden. Hier noch ein Testergebnis:
https://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/helme/test-alpina-mythos-3-l-e.1902024.2.htm

Gibt es aktuell für 49,95 Euro bei Bike-Discount:

https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/alpina-mythos-3.0-l.e.-mtb-helm-680090


----------



## Deleted 283425 (22. Juli 2018)

Der funktioniert für viele, ja 
https://www.velototal.de/2017/08/04/alpina-mythos-millionster-helm-in-gold/


----------



## *Miss Geschick* (22. Juli 2018)

Hallo,

hat zufällig jemand einen Link wo es die Race Face Atlas Pedale in Purple gibt?


----------



## veraono (22. Juli 2018)

joda9999 schrieb:


> Ich fahr selbst den Mythos und bin sehr zufrieden. Hier noch ein Testergebnis:
> https://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/helme/test-alpina-mythos-3-l-e.1902024.2.htm
> 
> Gibt es aktuell für 49,95 Euro bei Bike-Discount:
> ...


Fand den Mythos 3.0 sehr klobig von der Passform (äußeren) Form (im Gegensatz zum 2.0).
Ich persönlich finde der Alpina Garbanzo hat auch ein spitzen P/L Verhältnis und wirkt bei gleichzeitig schlankerer Optik noch etwas robuster. Belüftung finde ich auch hervorragend (dahingehend aber nicht ganz so gut wie der Mythos, dafür m.E. besserer Sitz) .
Gibts auch immer so um 50.- eur,  erstes Google -Ergebnis:
https://direktkauf.idealo.de/portal...3A8E582B17EFCC654417C777074BFF?execution=e1s1


----------



## Deleted 160414 (22. Juli 2018)

*Miss Geschick* schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hat zufällig jemand einen Link wo es die Race Face Atlas Pedale in Purple gibt?



https://www.bike-mailorder.de/race-face-atlas-pedale-purple


----------



## Berrrnd (22. Juli 2018)

.


----------



## veraono (22. Juli 2018)

Und was willst du mir damit sagen? 
Passform war vielleicht nicht 100% korrekt formuliert aber :
Ich hatte beide Helme in der exakt gleichen Größe hier liegen ,  Mythos 2.0 und 3.0. Der 3.0 ist _bei identischer Größe /Innenmaßen _außen sichtbar klobiger (ich meine mich zu erinnern c.a. 1-1,5cm länger und etwas breiter).
Alles Off Topic hier und dazu noch Geschmackssache,  ich wollte nur eine weitere Top Alternative erwähnt haben,  zu der ich mich seinerzeit aus dem genannten sehr subjektiven Aspekten entschieden hab.
Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (22. Juli 2018)

.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (22. Juli 2018)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Und genau deshalb hilft die Angabe von Referenzpreisen.
> 
> Ich suche auch mal wieder was, und zwar einen *Vorbau* mit maximal 50 mm Länge und 31,8 mm Klemmung zum Preis von maximal *30-35 Euro*.


ich werde den mal ausprobieren demnächst..im Prinzip eine Kopie vom Funn Funnduro..
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Alu...000&pvid=74816b3b-a761-4256-9747-a73c3d7d5183


----------



## Deleted 283425 (22. Juli 2018)

veraono schrieb:


> Und was willst du mir damit sagen?
> Passform war vielleicht nicht 100% korrekt formuliert aber :
> Ich hatte beide Helme in der exakt gleichen Größe hier liegen ,  Mythos 2.0 und 3.0. Der 3.0 ist _bei identischer Größe /Innenmaßen _außen sichtbar klobiger (ich meine mich zu erinnern c.a. 1-1,5cm länger und etwas breiter).


Außen isser auch anders:
_Sicherheit, Belüftung und Passform haben bereits beim Vorgängermodell des Mythos 3.0 überzeugt. Die Produktentwickler von Alpina haben die Konstruktion dennoch verbessert: Die Form des Mythos 3.0 ist etwas kantiger, schmaler und trifft damit den Enduro-Style der Zeit. Zudem bietet der neue Shape des Mythos 3.0 mit einem tieferen Heck noch mehr Sicherheit. Der neue Helm deckt zehn Prozent mehr vom Kopf ab als sein Vorgänger - und das bei reduziertem Gewicht und optimierter Belüftung. _

Aber drum gibts ja den 2.0 weiterhin
https://www.alpina-sports.com/de-de/radsport/radhelme/mythos-20-black-darksilver-neon/


----------



## hasardeur (23. Juli 2018)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> ich werde den mal ausprobieren demnächst..im Prinzip eine Kopie vom Funn Funnduro..
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Alu...000&pvid=74816b3b-a761-4256-9747-a73c3d7d5183



Super Schnapper, aber die Lieferzeit ist unterirdisch. Müsste man sich auf Vorrat hinlegen.

Edit: Den Vorbau gibt es auch bei Amazon für 10€ und Lieferung am nächsten Tag. > BESTELLT


----------



## veraono (23. Juli 2018)

k_star schrieb:


> was ich damit sagen will? hmmm ...
> 
> die antwort gibst du doch eigentlich schon selber.
> deine festgestellten unterschiede haben nichts mit der passform zu tun.


Da hast du recht,  habs editiert.


hasardeur schrieb:


> Super Schnapper, aber die Lieferzeit ist unterirdisch. Müsste man sich auf Vorrat hinlegen.
> Edit: Den Vorbau gibt es auch bei Amazon für 10€ und Lieferung am nächsten Tag. > BESTELLT


Hast du noch den Link ?
Danke


----------



## BigJohn (23. Juli 2018)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> ich werde den mal ausprobieren demnächst..im Prinzip eine Kopie vom Funn Funnduro..
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Alu...000&pvid=74816b3b-a761-4256-9747-a73c3d7d5183





hasardeur schrieb:


> Super Schnapper, aber die Lieferzeit ist unterirdisch. Müsste man sich auf Vorrat hinlegen.
> 
> Edit: Den Vorbau gibt es auch bei Amazon für 10€ und Lieferung am nächsten Tag. > BESTELLT


Das Teil sieht doch aus, als hätte man den Rohling des Funnduro vor dem Feinschliff einfach eloxiert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (23. Juli 2018)

veraono schrieb:


> Da hast du recht,  habs editiert.
> 
> Hast du noch den Link ?
> Danke



https://smile.amazon.de/gp/product/B01LXM9Q53/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Sven_Kiel (23. Juli 2018)

hasardeur schrieb:


> https://smile.amazon.de/gp/product/B01LXM9Q53/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


nur mal so als Tip: man sollte bei dem Teil die zu kurzen und schnell-rostenden Schrauben austauschen vor Benutzung..


----------



## hasardeur (23. Juli 2018)

Danke!


----------



## sauerlaender75 (23. Juli 2018)

Suche Ergon Griffe GS oder GX in L .. hat da jemand ein gutes Angebot finde nur was ab 35€ aufwärts ...


----------



## fone (23. Juli 2018)

Den Wake Vorbau hab ich mir Anfang des Jahres online auch angeschaut, aber die Fertigungsqualität, die man speziell beim gelben erahnen kann, hat mich doch abgeschreckt.


----------



## hasardeur (23. Juli 2018)

Kann man ja zurück schicken, wenn es Schrott ist.

Andere Frage: Hat jemand einen Preis-Tipp für eine GXP Direct-Mount-Kurbel? Mir ist egal, ob Truvativ oder SRAM. Länge ist auch egal, sofern 170 oder 175 mm.


----------



## Asko (23. Juli 2018)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Andere Frage: Hat jemand einen Preis-Tipp für eine GXP Direct-Mount-Kurbel? Mir ist egal, ob Truvativ oder SRAM. Länge ist auch egal, sofern 170 oder 175 mm.



https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/sram-gx-1400-2x11-fach-kurbel-170mm-gxp-36-24t-582620

Spider bekommt man für 25-30€ verkauft


----------



## cxfahrer (23. Juli 2018)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Andere Frage: Hat jemand einen Preis-Tipp für eine GXP Direct-Mount-Kurbel? Mir ist egal, ob Truvativ oder SRAM. Länge ist auch egal, sofern 170 oder 175 mm.


https://alutech-cycles.com/sram


----------



## Deleted 160414 (23. Juli 2018)

sauerlaender75 schrieb:


> Suche Ergon Griffe GS oder GX in L .. hat da jemand ein gutes Angebot finde nur was ab 35€ aufwärts ...



Hi, hier schon mal die GS1-L für 31,96 Euro versandkostenfrei:

https://www.sport-schuster.de/Ergon-GS1-L.html?varID=57f3bab8cf86e4118881001b21bc4569


----------



## xlacherx (24. Juli 2018)

Servus,

ich hatte bis jetzt immer die Specialzed Deflect H2O Regenshort, welche mir jetzt aber leider kaputt gegangen ist. 

Daher suche jetzt eine neue Regenshort. Größe sollte 36 oder 38 sein und vorzugsweise schwarz. Hat jemand was gesehn? 
Bzw. mein ich irgenwo was gelesen zu haben, dass es wohl solch eine Hose geben soll, welche nur hinten Wasserdicht ist, und vorn "normal" - ich weiß aber nicht mehr von welchem Hersteller die war


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bioantrieb (24. Juli 2018)

Die Endura MT500 Hose ist sicherlich gemeint, ich finde die nicht so toll, gibt da aber durchaus andere Meinungen.


----------



## Deleted 160414 (24. Juli 2018)

xlacherx schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> ich hatte bis jetzt immer die Specialzed Deflect H2O Regenshort, welche mir jetzt aber leider kaputt gegangen ist.
> 
> ...



Die Gore Powertrail GT AS Shorts gibt es in den Größen S und XL aktuell für 90 Euro hier:

https://www.outdoorsports24.com/gor...0tEdpMQxMIftcjWj3HK8fLTd72ms_A78aAuxpEALw_wcB

In den anderen Größen unter 100 Euro bei amazon:

https://www.amazon.de/dp/B010HEYJA0...3JWKAKR8XB7XF&tag=geizhalspre03-21&th=1&psc=1

Ist der Testsieger bei der Bike:
https://www.bike-magazin.de/bekleidung/hosen/test-2016-kurze-regenhosen/a33601.html


----------



## Deleted 283425 (24. Juli 2018)

Bioantrieb schrieb:


> Die Endura MT500 Hose ist sicherlich gemeint, ich finde die nicht so toll, gibt da aber durchaus andere Meinungen.



Meine erste war nach nem 1/2 Jahr, paar Mal tragen und vor dem ersten Waschen schon undicht, getapte Nähte gingen auf, da gabs Geld zurück.
In die zweite habe ich jetzt beim ersten Mal anziehen bei nem Sturz vorne schon erste Löcher reingemacht. Hoffentlich wird se hinten auch undicht, dann kann ich die auch reklamieren


----------



## Montigomo (26. Juli 2018)

Hallo,
suche einen Fullsuspension-Ramhmen für 26 Zoll-Räder (Cross Country, Allmountain, Enduro, Freeride) in der Größe S, mit empfohlener Gabel-Federweg bis 140mm. Ich bin 1,70m und habe eine Schritthöhe von 71cm. Leider kann ich momentan nicht mehr als 250 Euro ausgeben. Vielleicht kann jemand mir ein paar Tipps geben, bei welchen Shops ich nach Angebote abwarten kann, so wie z.B. Sommerschlussverkauf oder ähnliches.
Danke im Voraus.


----------



## Mehrsau (26. Juli 2018)

Montigomo schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> suche einen Fullsuspension-Ramhmen  (Cross Country, Allmountain, Enduro, Freeride) in der Größe S. Ich bin 1,70m und habe eine Schritthöhe von 71cm. Leider kann ich momentan nicht mehr als 250 Euro ausgeben. Vielleicht kann jemand mir ein paar Tipps geben, bei welchen Shops ich nach Angebote abwarten kann, so wie z.B. Sommerschlussverkauf oder ähnliches.
> 
> Danke im Voraus.



Harte Ansage. Im anderen falschen(!!) Thema hast du nach 26" gefragt. Ist das immer noch der Fall?

https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/radon-swoop-175-26-rahmen-black-blue-710168

Günstiger habe ich jetzt nichts gefunden. 

https://www.bike-discount.de/de/mtb-rahmen/l-24/o-preis/p-8

Du kannst hier mal schauen, wenn du bereit bist, doch etwas mehr auszugeben.


----------



## bobons (26. Juli 2018)

Ich glaube, heute ist vielen zu warm. Mir auch.


----------



## sp00n82 (26. Juli 2018)

Mehrsau schrieb:


> Harte Ansage. Im anderen falschen(!!) Thema hast du nach 26" gefragt. Ist das immer noch der Fall?
> 
> https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/radon-swoop-175-26-rahmen-black-blue-710168
> 
> ...


Das 175er Swoop wird mit einer 140er Gabel aber dann doch schon sehr unharmonisch.
Bei 250€ würde ich eher im Bikemarkt oder so nach einem gebrauchten Rahmen Ausschau halten.


----------



## Mehrsau (26. Juli 2018)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Das 175er Swoop wird mit einer 140er Gabel aber dann doch schon sehr unharmonisch.
> Bei 250€ würde ich eher im Bikemarkt oder so nach einem gebrauchten Rahmen Ausschau halten.



Das 140mm hat er nachträglich dazu gepackt -.- Zeig mir mal einen Freerider mit 140mm 

Liebster @Montigomo, bist du dir sicher, dass du der Aufgabe gewachsen bist? Ich schätze du hast ein altes Bike mit 140er parts rumstehen und willst nen neuen Rahmen dran basteln. Oder du hast nen Rahmenbruch... Da geht es um sehr sehr viel mehr als ob 140mm stimmig sind oder nicht.


----------



## Montigomo (26. Juli 2018)

Mehrsau schrieb:


> Das 140mm hat er nachträglich dazu gepackt -.- Zeig mir mal einen Freerider mit 140mm
> 
> Liebster @Montigomo, bist du dir sicher, dass du der Aufgabe gewachsen bist? Ich schätze du hast ein altes Bike mit 140er parts rumstehen und willst nen neuen Rahmen dran basteln. Oder du hast nen Rahmenbruch... Da geht es um sehr sehr viel mehr als ob 140mm stimmig sind oder nicht.



Ja, ich muss zugeben dass ich hochwahrscheinlich noch nicht „gewachsen“. Es stimmt: ich habe einige Teile rumliegen und wollte mir was zusammenstellen. Hardtail habe ich bereits.


Ich habe


Fox 32 Kashima Tallas 140mm (Steckachse 15)

ROCKSHOX Argyle RCT

ROCKSHOX Rear Shock MONARCH RT3 DebonAir 200x57mm

ROCKSHOX REVERB STEALTH Remote 30.9x480mm Travel 170mm

Fox Rp23 Boostvalve 200x51

Mavic Crossmax ST Vorderrad

DT Swiss E2200 V (5x100) + H-Rad (5x135)

Sram Guide R V+H Bremse

Formula Oro Bianco V+H Bremse

Elexir 5 V+H Bremse

TRUVATIV STEM HOLZFELLER 31.8x50mm Black

3 Lenker (NS Bikes, Ritchey, NoName …)

Kurbel SRAM S-1250 BB30

Ketten 2 Stück

Sram XO Schaltwerk (10 fach denke ich mir)

Usw.


Ich wollte eigentlich eher ein Allmountain Bike zusammenbauen. Werkzeug und Fachwissen habe ich leider nicht viel. Vielleicht ist es wirklich so, dass ich noch „wachsen“ sollte.


Ich muss wahrscheinlich zu einem anderen Thread gehen und da meine Anfrage posten. Für Eure Vorschläge und Kritik bin ich ganz offen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (26. Juli 2018)

Verkaufe doch die Teile im Bikemarkt und für das Geld holst Du Dir ein schickes gebrauchtes Komplettrad. Vorteil: Die Teile passen auch alle. Grob überschlagen solltest Du auf locker 1200€ kommen. Inspirationen zu den erzielbaren Preisen kannst Du Dir gut im Bikemarkt holen. Orientiere Dich aber an den günstigeren Angeboten und nicht an den überzogenen. Was lange im Bikemarkt steht ist entweder exotisch oder hoffnungslos überteuert.


----------



## rebirth (26. Juli 2018)

Mit den teilen auf 1200€ kommen wird... "schwierig".


----------



## fone (26. Juli 2018)

Wenn er nen Rahmen mit passendem Dämpfereinbaumaß und 135 Ausfallende findet, wäre das schon machbar.

Moment.... wie kriegst du das Vorderrad an die Gabel?


----------



## rebirth (26. Juli 2018)

fone schrieb:


> Wenn er nen Rahmen mit passendem Dämpfereinbaumaß und 135 Ausfallende findet, wäre das schon machbar.
> 
> Moment.... wie kriegst du das Vorderrad an die Gabel?



Hab ich es Falsch verstanden? Sein Zeug soll 1200€ bringen, oder?


----------



## hasardeur (26. Juli 2018)

rebirth schrieb:


> Hab ich es Falsch verstanden? Sein Zeug soll 1200€ bringen, oder?



Ach komm, bevor Du heute nicht in den Schlaf kommst 

Die Preise sind realistische Bikemarktpreise für vergleichbare Artikel, oft stark abgerundet.

Fox 32 Kashima Tallas 140mm (Steckachse 15) > 300€

ROCKSHOX Argyle RCT > 200 € (Neupreis > 400€)

ROCKSHOX Rear Shock MONARCH RT3 DebonAir 200x57mm > 150 €

ROCKSHOX REVERB STEALTH Remote 30.9x480mm Travel 170mm > 150€

Fox Rp23 Boostvalve 200x51 > 75€

Mavic Crossmax ST Vorderrad > 75 €

DT Swiss E2200 V (5x100) + H-Rad (5x135) > 150 € (gibt es allein für die guten Naben)

Sram Guide R V+H Bremse > 100€

Formula Oro Bianco V+H Bremse > 75 €

Elexir 5 V+H Bremse > 50 €

TRUVATIV STEM HOLZFELLER 31.8x50mm Black > 20€

3 Lenker (NS Bikes, Ritchey, NoName …) > 30€

Kurbel SRAM S-1250 BB30 > 50€

Ketten 2 Stück > 0€ (wenn nicht neu)

Sram XO Schaltwerk (10 fach denke ich mir) > 50€

Macht zusammen 1425€, also genug Raum für Fehleinschätzungen oder Verhandlungsspielraum.


----------



## fone (27. Juli 2018)

rebirth schrieb:


> Hab ich es Falsch verstanden? Sein Zeug soll 1200€ bringen, oder?


Ja, hab ich auch. Ich hab ungünstig rein gepostet.
Wollte sagen, die Idee mit den Rahmen tauschen finde ich ganz ok. Sattelstütze könnte evtl. nicht passen und das Hinterrad ist ein Thema, aber sonst... 

Wenn er Teile im Wert von 1400€ (gebraucht!) rumliegen hat, wieso dann nicht diese hochwertigen, unheimlich gefragten Teile an einen neuen Rahmen schrauben?

Er kann natürlich auch versuchen den ganzen Krempel los zu werden, dann hören wir uns in 12 Monaten wieder.
Edit: Wenn er keinen passenden Rahmen findet, dann natürlich auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## veraono (27. Juli 2018)

Cannondale Prophet Rahmen finden sich bei Ebay Kleinanzeigen gelegentlich günstig als Schnäppchen für ~250 eur.  Aber nervige Crux ist: Sattelstütze 27,2.

Edit: Die BB 30 Kurbel in Kombi mit einem  135mm Hinterrad einbaumaß an einem Rahmen mit dem Preislimit zu verheiraten dürfte aber sehr schwierig werden, sind irgendwie unterschiedliche Standard- Generationen/Epochen . Das eine oder andere Teil wirst voraussichtlich eh verkaufen /tauschen müssen.


----------



## MichiP (29. Juli 2018)

GX Eagle 1x12-fach Trigger Upgrade-Kit für unter 250€ ???

Jemand einen Tipp....

Danke und Gruß


----------



## CasterTroy (29. Juli 2018)

joda9999 schrieb:


> Glaub die 329 Euro bei Bike-Components sind aktuell bereits der Bestpreis.



Nabend,

gerade die XX1 1299 bei RCZ mit Gutschein RCZLYP für 285€ + Versand gefunden, falls noch jemand sucht. Sind weitere SRAM (XX1) Komponenten im Angebot.

Grüße und einen schönen Abend
Markus


----------



## BigJohn (30. Juli 2018)

MichiP schrieb:


> GX Eagle 1x12-fach Trigger Upgrade-Kit für unter 250€ ???
> 
> Jemand einen Tipp....
> 
> Danke und Gruß


Gabs bei RCZ letztens für ~220 inkl. Versand. Melde dich zum Newsletter an und warte, bis es das Angebot wieder gibt.


----------



## MichiP (30. Juli 2018)

Hab ich schon......die wurde jetzt immer in "einzeln" verkauft. Das Schaltwerk ist aber ausverkauft und auf die Lieferzeiten hab ich jetzt auch nicht mehr geachtet.....

Danke Dir


----------



## BigJohn (30. Juli 2018)

MichiP schrieb:


> Hab ich schon......die wurde jetzt immer in "einzeln" verkauft. Das Schaltwerk ist aber ausverkauft und auf die Lieferzeiten hab ich jetzt auch nicht mehr geachtet.....
> 
> Danke Dir


Ich meine schon die Einzelteile zusammengerecht + Versand. Das letzte Mal als ich geschaut habe, gabs auch das Schalterk noch. Aber bei RCZ versenden die leider auch gerne noch ausverkaufte Angebote mehrfach.


----------



## MichiP (30. Juli 2018)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Aber bei RCZ versenden die leider auch gerne noch ausverkaufte Angebote mehrfach.



Das stimmt........


----------



## das_chucky (1. August 2018)

Guten Morgen. Ich suche eine versenkbare Sattelstütze mit möglichst 170mm Verstellweg. Durchmesser 30.9mm. Im Idealfall die von One Up Components
https://www.bike-components.de/de/O...lstuetze-mit-Remotehebel-Klemmschelle-p64841/
Achja, verfügbar sollte sie sein...
Vielen Dank.


----------



## LTB (1. August 2018)

das_chucky schrieb:


> Guten Morgen. Ich suche eine versenkbare Sattelstütze mit möglichst 170mm Verstellweg. Durchmesser 30.9mm. Im Idealfall die von One Up Components
> https://www.bike-components.de/de/O...lstuetze-mit-Remotehebel-Klemmschelle-p64841/
> Achja, verfügbar sollte sie sein...
> Vielen Dank.


https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/tranzx-remote-sattelstuetze-ysp07-intern-623650


----------



## das_chucky (1. August 2018)

LTB schrieb:


> https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/tranzx-remote-sattelstuetze-ysp07-intern-623650



Danke, die hatte ich noch nicht auf dem Schirm...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sp00n82 (1. August 2018)

das_chucky schrieb:


> Danke, die hatte ich noch nicht auf dem Schirm...


Ist mit 498mm halt ziemlich lang. Und so viel billiger als die OneUp ist sie ja gar nicht mal.


----------



## bobons (2. August 2018)

das_chucky schrieb:


> Guten Morgen. Ich suche eine versenkbare Sattelstütze mit möglichst 170mm Verstellweg. Durchmesser 30.9mm. Im Idealfall die von One Up Components
> https://www.bike-components.de/de/O...lstuetze-mit-Remotehebel-Klemmschelle-p64841/
> Achja, verfügbar sollte sie sein...
> Vielen Dank.



Voilà:



bobons schrieb:


> Heute bei RCZ:
> 
> 
> Vente privée CRANKBROTHERS / E13
> ...


----------



## fone (2. August 2018)

Die ist ja noch länger!


----------



## das_chucky (3. August 2018)

Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe. Habe jetzt erstmal die OneUp bestellt. Auf die Länge kommt es machmal halt doch an... Bin sehr gespannt...


----------



## walu123 (5. August 2018)

Suche Carbonsattelstütze 27,2mm mit Versatz.
350mm
Schön flexend fürs Aluhardtail.


----------



## Bench (5. August 2018)

...


----------



## un1e4shed (7. August 2018)

EDIT: Erledigt, danke


----------



## Mehrsau (7. August 2018)

https://www.bike-components.de/de/iXS/Trail-RS-EVO-Helm-p50600/
https://www.rosebikes.de/ion-kpact-knieprotektoren-2660947?product_shape=grey+melange&article_size=L

Hier sind die Schoner auch noch in schwarz:

https://www.ebay.de/itm/ION-Knieschutzer-K-Pact-Schwarz/263534351666

Erste Google Hits...


----------



## Montigomo (7. August 2018)

http://www.wigglesport.de/ixs-trail...01484&utm_source=idealo&utm_medium=affiliates


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mehrsau (7. August 2018)

Ich suche (immer noch) eine Vario Stütze.. Am besten mit Hebel. 

30,9 <=380mm, >=100mm hub

https://www.amazon.de/dp/B017NJBVGC/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_i_9cCABb78CA4E4

Die ist leider zu lang... :-( 

Ach ja... Möglichst günstig sollte sie sein.


----------



## BigJohn (7. August 2018)

Mehrsau schrieb:


> Ich suche (immer noch) eine Vario Stütze.. Am besten mit Hebel.
> 
> 30,9 <=380mm, >=100mm hub
> 
> ...


Kürzer gibt es nicht: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.de/ulk/itm/232789266510


----------



## Mehrsau (7. August 2018)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Kürzer gibt es nicht: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.de/ulk/itm/232789266510



Doch, es gibt die Dropzone z.b. mit 350mm. Diverse andere auch. 

Ich weiß meine Ansprüche sind leider echt sehr sehr speziell. Sag es dem kack Rahmen meiner Freundin.


----------



## sp00n82 (8. August 2018)

Mehrsau schrieb:


> Ich suche (immer noch) eine Vario Stütze.. Am besten mit Hebel.
> 
> 30,9 <=380mm, >=100mm hub
> 
> ...


Vielleicht findest du in der Liste noch was: http://sp00n.net/bike/seatposts/

Wobei ich da keine Priorität auf Sattelstützen ohne Remote gelegt habe. Hebel unterm Sattel ist kacke.


----------



## Mehrsau (8. August 2018)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Vielleicht findest du in der Liste noch was: http://sp00n.net/bike/seatposts/
> 
> Wobei ich da keine Priorität auf Sattelstützen ohne Remote gelegt habe. Hebel unterm Sattel ist kacke.



Vielen Dank ;-) habe ich schon gesehen!


----------



## freetourer (8. August 2018)

Ich bin aktuell auch auf der Suche .... 

Bisher hatte ich nur Teleskop - Sattelstützen mit Klemmung des Zuges an der Stütze (LEV und Revive).

Jetzt soll aber an einem Rad eine Transfer verbaut werden - da wird der Zug aber am Remote geklemmt.

Den Bikeyoke Triggy finde ich ja gut - ist mir aber etwas zu teuer. Meine Southpaw Hebel habe ich immer um 30.- Euro gekauft.

Irgendjemand eine Idee für eine Remote im Shifter-Style in ähnlichem Preisbereich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toastet (8. August 2018)

freetourer schrieb:


> Jetzt soll aber an einem Rad eine Transfer verbaut werden - da wird der Zug aber am Remote geklemmt.
> 
> Den Bikeyoke Triggy finde ich ja gut - ist mir aber etwas zu teuer. Meine Southpaw Hebel habe ich immer um 30.- Euro gekauft.
> 
> Irgendjemand eine Idee für eine Remote im Shifter-Style in ähnlichem Preisbereich?



Der I-Spec II Hebel der Pro (Shimano) Koryak, der auch ne Schelle dabei hat, kostet ca. die Hälfte des Triggy mit 31,95 € UVP (FAYPRSP0196 )
Hebel der selben Stütze für direkte Lenkermontage nur 21,95 € UVP (FAYPRSP0197 )
Beide hier zu sehen mit den Teilenummern zur Bezugssuche: https://www.paul-lange.de/shop/de/pro/sattelstuetzen/verstellhebel-koryak-dsp-sattelstuetze.html

Der I-Spec II Hebel mit Schelle montiert sieht so aus:


 

Schaltzug wird wie sonst bei den Shiftern auch vom Hebel aus eingezogen, sieht man da halb unter dem Stößel der Klingel. Ergonomie und Position ist 1:1 zu meinen XT-Shifter rechts.


----------



## Deleted 283425 (9. August 2018)

Das ist ja mehr oder weniger der wackelige TranzX / BrandX Hebel?
Giant taugt auch nix, hat auch nen windigen Drehpunkt.

Bontrager hat nen ganz gut gemachten, dreht sich auf dem Gleitlager, kommt jetzt für 2019 wohl laut News noch ne Verbesserung.
Und der neue Shimano für 2019 sieht auch ganz vernünftig aus.

Für den Stützensucher:
Wenns auch 75mm sein dürfen hab ich was im Bikemarkt.


----------



## bs99 (9. August 2018)

Wer mit den Nachrüsthebeln keine Freude hat und selbst basteln will, kann sich auch einfach einen Umwerfer-Schalthebel zu einem Stützen-Remote umbauen.
Das ist dann ergonomisch perfekt, optisch dezent und preisgünstig.

Google/youtube findet einige Umbauanleitungen.


----------



## freetourer (9. August 2018)

toastet schrieb:


> Der I-Spec II Hebel der Pro (Shimano) Koryak, der auch ne Schelle dabei hat, kostet ca. die Hälfte des Triggy mit 31,95 € UVP (FAYPRSP0196 )
> Hebel der selben Stütze für direkte Lenkermontage nur 21,95 € UVP (FAYPRSP0197 )
> Beide hier zu sehen mit den Teilenummern zur Bezugssuche: https://www.paul-lange.de/shop/de/pro/sattelstuetzen/verstellhebel-koryak-dsp-sattelstuetze.html
> 
> ...





JohSch schrieb:


> Das ist ja mehr oder weniger der wackelige TranzX / BrandX Hebel?
> Giant taugt auch nix, hat auch nen windigen Drehpunkt.
> 
> Bontrager hat nen ganz gut gemachten, dreht sich auf dem Gleitlager, kommt jetzt für 2019 wohl laut News noch ne Verbesserung.
> ...





bs99 schrieb:


> Wer mit den Nachrüsthebeln keine Freude hat und selbst basteln will, kann sich auch einfach einen Umwerfer-Schalthebel zu einem Stützen-Remote umbauen.
> Das ist dann ergonomisch perfekt, optisch dezent und preisgünstig.
> 
> Google/youtube findet einige Umbauanleitungen.



Dankae für die vielen Tipps.

Das Problem ist aber leider, das der Zug am Hebel geklemmt werden muss. - Damit passen die vorgeschlagenen Hebel leider nicht, oder?

Shifter ummodeln fällt daher auch raus.


----------



## cxfahrer (9. August 2018)

Was hast du denn gegen den Hebel der Transfer einzuwenden, der ist doch super griffig und gut zu bedienen? 
(Habe Trans-X, Transfer und Kindshock).


----------



## freetourer (9. August 2018)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Was hast du denn gegen den Hebel der Transfer einzuwenden, der ist doch super griffig und gut zu bedienen?
> (Habe Trans-X, Transfer und Kindshock).



Habe ich nix gegen einzuwenden - aber ich habe ihn auch nicht (habe die Stütze ohne Hebel gekauft). 

Wenn Du mir zeigst, wo es ihn für ca. 30.- Euro gibt wird er direkt bestellt.


----------



## veraono (9. August 2018)

freetourer schrieb:


> Irgendjemand eine Idee für eine Remote im Shifter-Style in ähnlichem Preisbereich?



https://www.zawione-group.de/ersatzteile/bowdenzug-fuer-sps400/a-5002328/

Oder grün?

https://www.zawione-group.de/ersatzteile/bowdenzug-fuer-sps400/a-5002332/

Evtl wär das was?


----------



## zymnokxx (11. August 2018)

Ich suche eine 29er-LRS mit Felgenbreite mindestens 25mm (gerne mehr) und zumindestens vorne klassischer Schnellspanner 100mm-Einbaubreite. Hinten bin ich flexibler, da ginge 135mm+Schnellspanner oder 142mm+12mmSteckachse. Preis bis 200€

Die günstigen LRS, die ich bislang gefunden hatte, haben entweder einen Schnellspanner, dann sind die Felgen aber nicht breit genug oder andersherum.


----------



## sp00n82 (11. August 2018)

zymnokxx schrieb:


> Ich suche eine 29er-LRS mit Felgenbreite mindestens 25mm (gerne mehr) und zumindestens vorne klassischer Schnellspanner 100mm-Einbaubreite. Hinten bin ich flexibler, da ginge 135mm+Schnellspanner oder 142mm+12mmSteckachse. Preis bis 200€
> 
> Die günstigen LRS, die ich bislang gefunden hatte, haben entweder einen Schnellspanner, dann sind die Felgen aber nicht breit genug oder andersherum.


Viele Naben kann man ja auch umrüsten von Schnellspanner auf 15mm Steckachsen. Die Adapter kosten dann zwar wieder etwas, allerdings wären die Laufräder dann auch für andere (zukünftige?) Bikes geeignet.
Bei RCZ gibts im Newsletter gerade immer wieder ein paar DT Swiss Laufräder im Angebot mit Code.


----------



## sp00n82 (12. August 2018)

Zum Beispiel heute. Allerdings mit _16 bzw. 18 Wochen_ Lieferzeit. 


DT SWISS Wheelset E1700 SPLINE TWO 29'' (25mm) Disc CL (15x100mm / 12x142mm) Black (W0E1700AEIXS011949 / W0E1700NEDAS011951) = *198.99e anstatt 589.10e*

*IN ORDER TO GET THESE PRICES,* please use the code: *RCZTWO* on the area "Discount Codes", click "Apply Coupon" before order validation.

*Offer available until monday 13th august 2018 at midnight (CET)*



DT SWISS 2016 Wheelset E1700 SPLINE TWO 29'' Disc 6-bolts (15x100mm / 12x142mm) Black (W0E1700AFIXS101943 / W0E1700NFDAS101946) = *172.99e anstatt 589.10e*

DT SWISS 2016 Wheelset M1700 SPLINE TWO 29" Disc 6-bolts (15x100mm / 12x142mm) Black (W0M1700AFIXS102015 / W0M1700NFDAS102017) *= 172.99e anstatt 589.10e*

*IN ORDER TO GET THESE PRICES,* please use the code: *RCZMDT* on the area "Discount Codes", click "Apply Coupon" before order validation.

*Offer available until monday 13th august 2018 at midnight (CET)*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ahija (12. August 2018)

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Reifenschnäppchen. 700x38 oder 700x40, evtl. passen auch 700x42 rein.
Die üblichen Verdächtigen (Panaracer Gravelking und Schwalbe G-One) finde ich nur für >40€ den Reifen. 

Bin für Vorschläge und Angebote offen - es müssen definitiv nicht diese beiden genannten Modelle sein!!


----------



## zymnokxx (12. August 2018)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Zum Beispiel heute. Allerdings mit _16 bzw. 18 Wochen_ Lieferzeit.
> 
> 
> DT SWISS Wheelset E1700 SPLINE TWO 29'' (25mm) Disc CL (15x100mm / 12x142mm) Black (W0E1700AEIXS011949 / W0E1700NEDAS011951) = *198.99e anstatt 589.10e*
> ...


vielen Dank!


----------



## rebirth (12. August 2018)

Jemand nen reverb 170mm 31,6mm schnapper?
Günstigster preis bei bc 225,-


----------



## Aldar (13. August 2018)

https://www.planetx.co.uk/i/q/BACARRP/carnac-race-pack

kennt jemand was ähnliches aus einem Deutschen shop, im in etwa gleichen Preisbereich?


----------



## hasardeur (13. August 2018)

Aldar schrieb:


> https://www.planetx.co.uk/i/q/BACARRP/carnac-race-pack
> 
> kennt jemand was ähnliches aus einem Deutschen shop, im in etwa gleichen Preisbereich?



Bestellt ruhig da. Die sind seriös. Alternativ schau bei Decathlon, ob Du da was findest. In Sachen Bike-Kompetenz würde ich aber eher auf PlanetX setzen.
Nach einigen Rucksäcken, gebe ich kein Geld mehr für billigen Mist aus. Lieber auf Schnäppchen warten, wie bspw. den Transom von ION, bei Bergzeit aktuell für 99€ (aber nur noch in M/S).


----------



## Aldar (13. August 2018)

bei Planetx hab ich keine zweifel an der seriösität , mir stößt nur immer die hohe versandgebühr sauer auf. Deshalb auch die Frage nach einem Deutschen shop.
Der Rucksack hat so ziemlich alles was ich denke haben zu wollen und da ich sehr selten mit Rucksack fahre wollte ich erst einen günstigen ausprobieren um zu sehen ob das auch stimmt.


----------



## hasardeur (13. August 2018)

Dann schreib doch mal, was Dir, neben einer Helmhalterung, noch wichtig ist. Hier mal ein paar Eckdaten:

- Volumen
- mit/ohne Protektor
- mit/ohne Trinkblase
- mit/ohne Werkzeug-Organizer
- wasserfest
- Regenhülle
- Befestigung von Protektoren


----------



## Aldar (13. August 2018)

40L , Helmhalter , wasserfest/regenhülle und das was mich bei dem von Planet X angemacht hat ein Staufach für nasse Sachen.
Soll überwiegend für die Stadt sein oder wenn es mit den Kindern mal zu See/Wasserspielplatz geht und ja eine Plastiktüte würde auch gehen... trotzdem


----------



## ernmar (13. August 2018)

rebirth schrieb:


> Jemand nen reverb 170mm 31,6mm schnapper?
> Günstigster preis bei bc 225,-


https://alutech-cycles.com/RockShox-Reverb-Stealth-1X-Sattelstuetze-170mm-316mm
199€


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (13. August 2018)

40l? Das ist riesig für einen Bikerucksack. Dann musst Du wohl den Carnac kaufen.


----------



## Aldar (13. August 2018)

dann muss ich wohl noch ein Rad kaufen damit es sich mit den Versandkosten lohnt...leben ist hart


----------



## bobons (13. August 2018)

Ahija schrieb:


> Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Reifenschnäppchen. 700x38 oder 700x40, evtl. passen auch 700x42 rein.
> Die üblichen Verdächtigen (Panaracer Gravelking und Schwalbe G-One) finde ich nur für >40€ den Reifen.
> 
> Bin für Vorschläge und Angebote offen - es müssen definitiv nicht diese beiden genannten Modelle sein!!



https://www.planetx.co.uk/i/q/TYVIADVT2/vittoria-adventure-trail-ii-tnt-tubeless-ready-700c-tyre
2 Stück mit Porto rund 46 Euro (bei Bezahlung in Pfund!).
Klingt nicht schlecht, würde ich definitiv probieren: https://www.cxmagazine.com/vittoria-adventure-trail-tnt-tubeless-gravel-tire-review-weight


----------



## der-gute (13. August 2018)

Suche ne XT BR-M785 für hinten.
Neu oder gebraucht.
Nur halt nicht zum Preis einer aktuellen


----------



## 2WheelsTobi (13. August 2018)

Suche die Shimano XT Set (BR-M8020) v+h. Günstigste gefunden 225€ bei bikecomponents


----------



## Kraxler23 (13. August 2018)

Servus, aufgrund defekter Felge und Problemen mit Nachschub suche ich relativ dringend ein 27,5 xd boost Hinterrad für mein Enduro mit mind 25mm innenbreite. Gibt's da gerade irgendwo was?? Ich kann jetzt nicht wirklich was finden, bin aber relativ eingeschränkt auf dt swiss e1900, aber einfach weil ich nicht weiß was die günstigen Enduro Lrs bei anderen Herstellern sind. Wie gesagt, nur Übergangs/Ersatzrad. Wäre top


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toastet (13. August 2018)

Wie wärs mit dem Bikemarkt, wenn es eh nur kurz bzw. nicht so wichtig ist.


----------



## ForG (13. August 2018)

Kraxler23 schrieb:


> Servus, aufgrund defekter Felge und Problemen mit Nachschub suche ich relativ dringend ein 27,5 xd boost Hinterrad für mein Enduro mit mind 25mm innenbreite. Gibt's da gerade irgendwo was?? Ich kann jetzt nicht wirklich was finden, bin aber relativ eingeschränkt auf dt swiss e1900, aber einfach weil ich nicht weiß was die günstigen Enduro Lrs bei anderen Herstellern sind. Wie gesagt, nur Übergangs/Ersatzrad. Wäre top



Vielleicht ist hier was dabei:
http://www.rczbikeshop.fr/fr/vtt/roues-et-pneus-vtt/roues-vtt/shopby/dt_swiss.html

Rabattcode: *RCZSLD*


----------



## Kraxler23 (13. August 2018)

Preislich natürlich am besten, aber nichts kurzfristiges


----------



## jammerlappen (13. August 2018)

Bei mir ist der Code RCZMDT

Aber wie man da sehen kann, welche Breite das ist?


----------



## Berrrnd (13. August 2018)

.


----------



## sp00n82 (13. August 2018)

k_star schrieb:


> die breite steht entweder dabei, mn kann sie über die bezeichnung rausfinden, oder man muss bei dt swiss nachfragen.


Wenn die Maulweite nicht dabei steht, dann kann man höchstens aus einer Kombination von Modell + Modelljahr die Breite erraten, indem man mit archive.org auf der DT Swiss Seite des entsprechenden Jahres nachschaut. Aus der Bezeichnung selbst kann man das leider nicht ableiten.
DT Swiss fragen geht natürlich auch, wenn ein Code aber jetzt nur für z.B. 24h gültig ist, dann wird die Antwort wahrscheinlich zu spät kommen. Bei RCZ nach sowas zu fragen ist relativ sinnlos, die Antwort wird mit Sicherheit zu spät kommen, sofern überhaupt eine kommt.


----------



## reflux (13. August 2018)

Ich suche die Norrona Flex Pants in M - idealerweise in dunkel.
Bei Upmove ist sie leider vergriffen und wird auch nicht mehr aufgefüllt


----------



## Berrrnd (13. August 2018)

.


----------



## jammerlappen (13. August 2018)

Ich hab jetzt mal anhand der Bilder einen 30mm m1700 (hoffentlich) ausgemacht. 180,-€  und 18 Wochen


----------



## Ahija (13. August 2018)

bobons schrieb:


> https://www.planetx.co.uk/i/q/TYVIADVT2/vittoria-adventure-trail-ii-tnt-tubeless-ready-700c-tyre
> 2 Stück mit Porto rund 46 Euro (bei Bezahlung in Pfund!).
> Klingt nicht schlecht, würde ich definitiv probieren: https://www.cxmagazine.com/vittoria-adventure-trail-tnt-tubeless-gravel-tire-review-weight



Geht vom Preis her absolut klar, aber das Review überzeugt mich überhaupt nicht. Harsh ride, stiff casing, no featherweight..
Ich meine, ich bau mir was mit Stahlrahmen auf da kommts nicht auf alles bisschen an - aber fast 600g für einen 700c Reifen sind schon ne Ansage


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 8566 (13. August 2018)

Ich suche einen Fox DHX2 Dämpfer, 222 mm Einbaulänge mit oder ohne 2pos.
Günstigstes mir bekanntes Angebot derzeit direkt bei foxracingshox.de um 559 Euro für ein 2017er Modell.


----------



## sp00n82 (13. August 2018)

k_star schrieb:


> jeder lrs hat eine genaue artikelnummer, und über die findet man die innenbreite heraus!
> 
> natürlich nicht bei oem ware.


Wenn du mir sagst wie, nehme ich die Info dankend an. Die Materialnummern gibt DT Swiss erst seit diesem Jahr auf ihrer Seite an, und aus der Materialnummer kann man zwar einige Dinge ableiten, aber eben nicht die Maulweite.

Die Laufradsätze bei RCZ sind übrigens in der Regel OEM-Ware, so zumindest bei den E1650 letztes Jahr und den beiden 27,5" E1900, die gerade im Angebot sind (Boost & non-Boost, beides 25mm).


----------



## Berrrnd (14. August 2018)

.


----------



## rebirth (14. August 2018)

ernmar schrieb:


> https://alutech-cycles.com/RockShox-Reverb-Stealth-1X-Sattelstuetze-170mm-316mm
> 199€



Danke dir, aber die wollen bei der auswahl 230,-


----------



## Schuffa87 (15. August 2018)

Ich bräuchte noch ein paar Five Ten Maltese Falcon in ~41, Farbe egal. Hat zufällig jemand irgendwo einen Schnapper gesehen? Hab schon geguckt aber nicht wirklich einen gefunden.


----------



## Deleted 160414 (15. August 2018)

Schuffa87 schrieb:


> Ich bräuchte noch ein paar Five Ten Maltese Falcon in ~41, Farbe egal. Hat zufällig jemand irgendwo einen Schnapper gesehen? Hab schon geguckt aber nicht wirklich einen gefunden.



Hi, hier für 71,39 Euro inkl. Versand. Dazu im Warenkorb den Gutscheincode OKAY15. 
In der Größe 7 noch einmal verfügbar. 
https://www.sportokay.com/de_de/five-ten-maltese-falcon-bikeschuhe.html


----------



## Schuffa87 (15. August 2018)

joda9999 schrieb:


> Hi, hier für 71,39 Euro inkl. Versand. Dazu im Warenkorb den Gutscheincode OKAY15.
> In der Größe 7 noch einmal verfügbar.
> https://www.sportokay.com/de_de/five-ten-maltese-falcon-bikeschuhe.html


Yay Danke! Eben bestellt


----------



## Dekon (16. August 2018)

Ich suche eine günstige Kurbel (<50 EUR) 2x10 mit 24mm Achse - am besten Shimano Hollowtech 2. Sollte so auf Deore-Niveau sein, mit 175mm Kurbeln. Ist sowas neu oder nur sehr leicht gebrauch möglich? Größtes Kettenblatt max. 42, eher 36 - 38.

Danke schon mal!


----------



## rebirth (16. August 2018)

Dekon schrieb:


> Ich suche eine günstige Kurbel (<50 EUR) 2x10 mit 24mm Achse - am besten Shimano Hollowtech 2. Sollte so auf Deore-Niveau sein, mit 175mm Kurbeln. Ist sowas neu oder nur sehr leicht gebrauch möglich? Größtes Kettenblatt max. 42, eher 36 - 38.
> 
> Danke schon mal!


Hab ne slx rumfliegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 160414 (17. August 2018)

Dekon schrieb:


> Ich suche eine günstige Kurbel (<50 EUR) 2x10 mit 24mm Achse - am besten Shimano Hollowtech 2. Sollte so auf Deore-Niveau sein, mit 175mm Kurbeln. Ist sowas neu oder nur sehr leicht gebrauch möglich? Größtes Kettenblatt max. 42, eher 36 - 38.
> 
> Danke schon mal!



Hier eine Deore für 52,99 Euro. Ab 75 Euro versandkostenfrei .

https://www.2wheelshop.eu/deb/kette...cP4ASWSm0_yzNzzwz8ah9-WUuu_BuL5hoCM_wQAvD_BwE


----------



## Deleted 8566 (17. August 2018)

Ich suche noch eine Boost-LRS Schnäppchen.

650B, 110/148 mm, Felgenbreite +/- 25 mm. Sollte sich so circa in der Mittelklasse finden, also Preislich so 350 bis 450 Euro.

Zum Beispiel: https://www.bike24.at/p1161814.html


----------



## Ghoste (17. August 2018)

Bei RCZ gibt es beinahe wöchentlich DT Laufradsätze um/unter 200€. 
Einfach mal rein schauen...


----------



## BigJohn (17. August 2018)

Ghoste schrieb:


> Einfach mal * (rein schauen...)


*Newsletter abonnieren


----------



## Deleted 8566 (17. August 2018)

Ghoste schrieb:


> Bei RCZ gibt es beinahe wöchentlich DT Laufradsätze um/unter 200€.
> Einfach mal rein schauen...




Ja, immer diese E 1700 / E 1900 Modelle. XM/EX 1501 würd ich nehmen.


----------



## Berrrnd (17. August 2018)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghoste (17. August 2018)

k_star schrieb:


> auch die gibt es dort gelegentlich.




Die XM1501 gabs am 30.07. für 367€

DT SWISS 2017 Wheelset XM1501 SPLINE ONE 27.5" (40mm) Disc BOOST (15x110mm / 12x148mm) Black/Blue (82716091 / 82716090)
Tire type: Clincher
Internal width: 40mm
Rim material: Aluminium
Rim color: Black / Blue decals
Hub axle system: BOOST 15x110mm / 12x148mm
Freewheel : DT Swiss Ratchet System 36 T
Disc Brake Mount
Spokes: DT competition straightpull
Nipples: DT Pro Lock®
For SHIMANO 10-11sp / SRAM 10sp

NOT including: Quick release / Valve


----------



## Ghoste (17. August 2018)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Ja, immer diese E 1700 / E 1900 Modelle. XM/EX 1501 würd ich nehmen.



Ach ja, für deine Preisvorstellung hab ich da sogar die Carbon Variante bekommen. XMC1200 (allerdings halt kein boost).


----------



## Deleted 8566 (17. August 2018)

dann werde ich mich mal öfters auf der Seite herum treiben.


----------



## Dekon (17. August 2018)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> dann werde ich mich mal öfters auf der Seite herum treiben.



Die richtigen Schnäppchen gibt es nur per Mail 2x am Tag. Man weiß nie was kommt, aber irgend was ist eigentlich fast immer dabei und per Code rabattierbar.


----------



## bobons (18. August 2018)

Vielleicht auch interessant:

DT SWISS Paire de roues M1700 SPLINE TWO 27.5" (30mm) Disc CL BOOST (15x110mm / 12x148mm) Black (W0M1700BGIXS013684 / W0M1700TGDLS013687) =* 194.99e au lieu de 673.39e*


*Pour bénéficier de ces prix,* veuillez mettre le code: *RCZBST* correspondant dans la case destinée et cliquer sur "utiliser un bon de réduction", avant de valider votre commande.

*Offres valables jusqu'au dimanche 19 août 2018 à minuit (Heure Luxembourg)

DT SWISS 2016 Paire de roues M1700 SPLINE TWO 27.5" (30mm) Disc 6-bolts BOOST (15x110mm / 12x148mm) Black (W0M1700BHIXS103690 / W0M1700THDLS103693) = 169.99e au lieu de 594.05e

Pour bénéficier de ces prix, veuillez mettre le code: RCZMDT correspondant dans la case destinée et cliquer sur "utiliser un bon de réduction", avant de valider votre commande.

Offres valables jusqu'au dimanche 19 août 2018 à minuit (Heure Luxembourg)
*


----------



## freetourer (18. August 2018)

bobons schrieb:


> Vielleicht auch interessant:
> 
> DT SWISS Paire de roues M1700 SPLINE TWO 27.5" (30mm) Disc CL BOOST (15x110mm / 12x148mm) Black (W0M1700BGIXS013684 / W0M1700TGDLS013687) =* 194.99e au lieu de 673.39e*
> 
> ...



Gibt es da auch einen 29er M1700 mit 30er MW und Boost und idealerweise auch noch 6-Loch?


----------



## freetourer (18. August 2018)

Ond wo ich schon mal dabei bin:

Ich suche aktuell eine 29 Gabel mit 130 - 160 mm Federweg und Non-Boost (also 100x15mm Achse).

Gerne eine Yari und gerne so um die 300.- Euro.


----------



## Eisenberg_ (18. August 2018)

Ich suche Lenker Griffe wie das Ergon GA3.
https://m.boc24.de/shop/mProductDet...pe=Base&categoryId=&catalogId=10002&langId=-3
Kennt vielleicht jemand eine günstige Alternative?


----------



## bobons (18. August 2018)

freetourer schrieb:


> Gibt es da auch einen 29er M1700 mit 30er MW und Boost und idealerweise auch noch 6-Loch?



Vente privée OLYMPIA / SCAPIN
***Stock limité
**Paiement par carte bancaire uniquement / PAYPAL
Délais à prévoir : 20 jours ouvrables après votre paiement
Pour payer par carte bancaire, merci de choisir l'option de paiement Paypal, puis "Je n'ai pas de compte Paypal*


OLYMPIA VTT COMPLET MASTER 27.5+ - SHIMANO XT 11sp - Taille M = *799.99e au lieu de 2775.87e*

OLYMPIA VELO COMPLET EGO RS - SHIMANO 105 MIX FSA - Taille L Orange =* 799.99e au lieu de 2875.04e*

SCAPIN 2018 VELO COMPLET ANOUK CARBON - SHIMANO 105 MIX FSA - Taille XXL* = 869.99e au lieu de 2775.87e*

SCAPIN 2018 VELO COMPLET ANOUK CARBON - SHIMANO 105 MIX FSA - Taille XL *= 879.99e au lieu de 2775.87e*

SCAPIN 2018 VELO COMPLET ANOUK CARBON - SHIMANO 105 MIX FSA - Taille S = *899.99e au lieu de 2775.87e*

SCAPIN 2018 VELO COMPLET ANOUK CARBON - SHIMANO 105 MIX FSA - Taille L =* 899.99e au lieu de 2775.87e*



*Pour bénéficier de ces prix*, veuillez mettre le code: *RCZBIKE *correspondant dans la case destinée et cliquer sur "utiliser un bon de réduction", avant de valider votre commande.

*Offres valables jusqu'au dimanche 19 août 2018 à minuit (Heure Luxembourg)*



 



Vente privée DT SWISS boost
***Stock limité
**Paiement par carte bancaire uniquement / PAYPAL
Délais à prévoir : 16 semaines après votre paiement
Pour payer par carte bancaire, merci de choisir l'option de paiement Paypal, puis "Je n'ai pas de compte Paypal*


DT SWISS Paire de roues E1700 SPLINE TWO 29'' (25mm) Disc CL BOOST (15x110mm / 12x148mm) Black (W0E1700BEIXS013230 / W0E1700TEDLS013231) = *194.99e au lieu de 673.39e*

DT SWISS Paire de roues M1700 SPLINE TWO 29" (22.5mm) Disc CL BOOST (15x110mm / 12x148mm) Black (W0M1700BEIXS012706 / W0M1700TEDAS012707)* = 194.99e au lieu de 673.39e*

DT SWISS Paire de roues E1700 SPLINE TWO 27.5'' (25mm) Disc CL BOOST (15x110mm / 12x148mm) Black (W0E1700BGIXS012815 / W0E1700TGDAS012816) =* 194.99e au lieu de 673.39e*

DT SWISS Paire de roues M1700 SPLINE TWO 27.5" (22.5mm) Disc CL BOOST (15x110mm / 12x148mm) Black (W0M1700BGIXS012703 / W0M1700TGDAS012704) *= 194.99e au lieu de 673.39e*

DT SWISS Paire de roues M1700 SPLINE TWO 27.5" (30mm) Disc CL BOOST (15x110mm / 12x148mm) Black (W0M1700BGIXS013684 / W0M1700TGDLS013687) =* 194.99e au lieu de 673.39e*


*Pour bénéficier de ces prix,* veuillez mettre le code: *RCZBST* correspondant dans la case destinée et cliquer sur "utiliser un bon de réduction", avant de valider votre commande.

*Offres valables jusqu'au dimanche 19 août 2018 à minuit (Heure Luxembourg)*



 



Vente privée DT SWISS
***Stock limité
**Paiement par carte bancaire uniquement / PAYPAL
Délais à prévoir : 16 semaines après votre paiement
Pour payer par carte bancaire, merci de choisir l'option de paiement Paypal, puis "Je n'ai pas de compte Paypal*


DT SWISS Paire de roues M1700 SPLINE TWO 29" (22.5mm) Disc CL (15x100mm / 12x142mm) Black (W0M1700AEIXS012021 / W0M1700NEDAS012023) =* 194.99e au lieu de 594.05e*

DT SWISS Paire de roues E1700 SPLINE TWO 29'' (25mm) Disc CL (15x100mm / 12x142mm) Black (W0E1700AEIXS011949 / W0E1700NEDAS011951) *= 194.99e au lieu de 594.05e*

DT SWISS Paire de roues E1700 SPLINE TWO 27.5'' (25mm) Disc CL (15x100mm / 12x142mm) Black (W0E1700AGIXS011938 / W0E1700NGDAS011940) = *194.99e au lieu de 594.05e*

DT SWISS Paire de roues M1700 SPLINE TWO 27.5" (30mm) Disc CL (15x100mm / 12x142mm) Black (W0M1700AGIXS013683 / W0M1700NGDLS013685) =* 194.99e au lieu de 594.05e*

DT SWISS Paire de roues M1700 SPLINE TWO 27.5" (22.5mm) Disc CL (15x100mm / 12x142mm) Black (W0M1700AGIXS012009 / W0M1700NGDAS012011)) = *194.99e au lieu de 594.05e*


*Pour bénéficier de ces prix*, veuillez mettre le code: *RCZTWO *correspondant dans la case destinée et cliquer sur "utiliser un bon de réduction", avant de valider votre commande.

*Offres valables jusqu'au dimanche 19 août 2018 à minuit (Heure Luxembourg)*



 



Ventes privées roues DT SWISS
***Stock limité
**Paiement par carte bancaire uniquement / PAYPAL
Délais à prévoir : 18 semaines après votre paiement
Pour payer par carte bancaire, merci de choisir l'option de paiement Paypal, puis "Je n'ai pas de compte Paypal*


DT SWISS 2016 Paire de roues E1700 SPLINE TWO 29'' (25mm) Disc 6-bolts BOOST (15x110mm / 12x148mm) Black (W0E1700BFIXS103710 / W0E1700TFDLS103711) =* 169.99e au lieu de 594.05e*

DT SWISS 2016 Paire de roues M1700 SPLINE TWO 29" (22.5mm) Disc 6-bolts BOOST (15x110mm / 12x148mm) Black (W0M1700BFIXS103680 / W0M1700TFDLS103681) *= 169.99e au lieu de 594.05e*

DT SWISS 2016 Paire de roues M1700 SPLINE TWO 27.5" (30mm) Disc 6-bolts BOOST (15x110mm / 12x148mm) Black (W0M1700BHIXS103690 / W0M1700THDLS103693) *= 169.99e au lieu de 594.05e*

DT SWISS 2016 Paire de roues E1700 SPLINE TWO 27.5'' (25mm) Disc 6-trous BOOST (15x110mm / 12x148mm) Black (W0E1700BHIXS103707 / W0E1700THDLS103708) *= 169.99e au lieu de 594.05e*

DT SWISS 2016 Paire de roues M1700 SPLINE TWO 27.5" (22.5mm) Disc 6-bolts BOOST (15x110mm / 12x148mm) Black (W0M1700BHIXS103677 / W0M1700THDLS103678)* = 169.99e au lieu de 594.05e*

DT SWISS 2016 Paire de roues E1700 SPLINE TWO 29'' Disc 6-bolts (15x100mm / 12x142mm) Black (W0E1700AFIXS101943 / W0E1700NFDAS101946) =* 169.99e au lieu de 594.05e*

DT SWISS 2016 Paire de roues E1700 SPLINE TWO 27.5'' Disc 6-bolts (15x100mm / 12x142mm) Black (W0E1700AHIXS101932 / W0E1700NHDAS101935) = *169.99e au lieu de 594.05e*

DT SWISS 2016 Paire de roues M1700 SPLINE TWO 29" Disc 6-bolts (15x100mm / 12x142mm) Black (W0M1700AFIXS102015 / W0M1700NFDAS102017) = *169.99e au lieu de 594.05e*

DT SWISS 2016 Paire de roues M1700 SPLINE TWO 27.5" Disc 6-bolts (15x100mm / 12x142mm) Black (W0M1700AHIXS102003 / W0M1700NHDAS102005) *= 169.99e au lieu de 594.05e*

DT SWISS 2016 Paire de roues M1700 SPLINE TWO 27.5" Disc 6-bolts (15x100mm / 12x142mm) Black (W0M1700AHIXS103689 / W0M1700NHDLS103691) *= 169.99e au lieu de 594.05e*


*Pour bénéficier de ces prix*, veuillez mettre le code: *RCZMDT* correspondant dans la case destinée et cliquer sur "utiliser un bon de réduction", avant de valider votre commande.

*Offres valables jusqu'au dimanche 19 août 2018 à minuit (Heure Luxembourg)*



 



Produits du jour
***Stock limité
**Paiement par carte bancaire uniquement / PAYPAL
Délais à prévoir : 16 semaines après votre paiement
Pour payer par carte bancaire, merci de choisir l'option de paiement Paypal, puis "Je n'ai pas de compte Paypal*


DT SWISS 2018 Fourche OPM O.D.L 100mm RACE 27.5" Carbon QR15mm Tapered Remote Black (FOPMCBEEIEAS10925S) = *499.99e au lieu de 1189.09e*

DT SWISS 2018 Fourche OPM O.D.L 120mm RACE 27.5" Carbon QR15mm Tapered Remote Black (FOPMEBEEIEAS10926S) = *499.99e au lieu de 1189.09e*

DT SWISS 2018 Fourche OPM O.D.L 100mm RACE 29" Carbon QR15mm Tapered Remote Black (FOPMCBFEIEAS10927S) = *499.99e au lieu de 1189.09e*

DT SWISS 2018 Fourche OPM O.D.L 120mm RACE 29" Carbon QR15mm Tapered Remote Black (FOPMEBFEIEAS10928S) = *499.99e au lieu de 1189.09e*


*Pour bénéficier de ces prix,* veuillez mettre le code: *RCZFORK* correspondant dans la case destinée et cliquer sur "utiliser un bon de réduction", avant de valider votre commande.

*Offres valables jusqu'au dimanche 19 août 2018 à minuit (Heure Luxembourg)*

Nicht ganz, schau mal durch.


----------



## sued893 (18. August 2018)

weiß jemand ab wann ca der Preis der alten yari signifikant unter 500 eu gefallen ist ?

Suche eine 2019er 160 mm 29 mit 42 mm Offset. möglichst unter 500eu.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (19. August 2018)

Specialized BG Griffe kosten etwa 20€


----------



## ThurgoodJenkins (19. August 2018)

Servus! Ich suche ein Paar Maxxis Ardent 26×2,4" TR + Exo für <70€ und lieferbar.


----------



## Orwell (19. August 2018)

ThurgoodJenkins schrieb:


> Servus! Ich suche ein Paar Maxxis Ardent 26×2,4" TR + Exo für <70€ und lieferbar.



https://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8;product=117170;menu=1000,2,103,104


----------



## hasardeur (19. August 2018)

https://www.probikeshop.com/de/de/f...exo-dual-tubeless-ready-tb72917100/99523.html

Ab 80€ keine Versandkosten.


----------



## HarzEnduro (19. August 2018)

zymnokxx schrieb:


> Ich suche eine 29er-LRS mit Felgenbreite mindestens 25mm (gerne mehr) und zumindestens vorne klassischer Schnellspanner 100mm-Einbaubreite. Hinten bin ich flexibler, da ginge 135mm+Schnellspanner oder 142mm+12mmSteckachse. Preis bis 200€
> 
> Die günstigen LRS, die ich bislang gefunden hatte, haben entweder einen Schnellspanner, dann sind die Felgen aber nicht breit genug oder andersherum.


RCZ Newsletter abonnieren und Zeit mitbringen.


----------



## HarzEnduro (19. August 2018)

Ich suche einen SRAM X01 oder eben XX1 Eagle Shifter, der nicht gleich 100,- kostet. Ich bin eigentlich mit dem GX Eagle zufrieden, hätte aber gern einen, bei dem ich die Hebelweite einstellen kann, was beim GX leider nicht geht.


----------



## luca041092 (20. August 2018)

Ich suche ne Truvativ Hussefelt, Holzfeller oder eventuell eine Ruktion Kurbel fürn schmalen Taler, darf gerne gebraucht sein, aber möglichst nicht total runtergerockt


----------



## sauerlaender75 (22. August 2018)

suche ein gutes Angebot für Shimano XT Shifter mit Schelle

10/2/3 oder 11/2/3

SHIMANO Deore XT SL-M8000 Rapidfire Plus Schalthebelpaar

oder 

SHIMANO Deore XT SL-M780 Rapidfire Schalthebelsatz


----------



## Schuffa87 (22. August 2018)

sauerlaender75 schrieb:


> suche ein gutes Angebot für Shimano XT Shifter mit Schelle
> 
> 10/2/3 oder 11/2/3
> 
> ...


http://www.wiggle.co.uk/?s=xt+shifter

hab vor paar Tagen bei wiggle den 11-fach mit I-Spec-B bestellt gehabt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sauerlaender75 (22. August 2018)

für i-spec brauch ich doch spezielle Bremsgriffe habe leider nur vor eine ältere SLX Discbrake BL/BR-M675 und hinten eine Shimano BR-M425.


----------



## bs99 (22. August 2018)

Suche eine 29er Gabel mit 100mm und Schnellspann-Ausfallenden; bevorzugt eine Fox 32 oder eine Reba, jeweils in schwarz.
Idealerweise unter 300,-; sollte neu vom Händler sein, kann natürlich ein älteres Modelljahr sein.

Danke!


----------



## luca041092 (22. August 2018)

bs99 schrieb:


> Suche eine 29er Gabel mit 100mm und Schnellspann-Ausfallenden; bevorzugt eine Fox 32 oder eine Reba, jeweils in schwarz.
> Idealerweise unter 300,-; sollte neu vom Händler sein, kann natürlich ein älteres Modelljahr sein.
> 
> Danke!


http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/...30-gold-rl-solo-air-9mm-qr-2018/rp-prod160827

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/lu/fr/fourche-rockshox-reba-rl-solo-air-2017/rp-prod150292
eventuel interessant für dich


----------



## Wiesbaden_Er (26. August 2018)

Suche Schwalbe Rocket Ron Evo Lite Skin in 27.5*2.25

Danke 

PS in 27*2.1 bei Bike Components ..


----------



## Berrrnd (26. August 2018)

.


----------



## bubi_00 (27. August 2018)

Bin auf der Suche nach einem GX Eagle Upgrade Kit oder Einzelteile (ohne Kurbel) hat wer nen Tipp? Preise sind überall so um 260€


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marky-YT (30. August 2018)

Bin auf der Suche nach einem LRS für mein 26' Stadt-MTB.
V-Breaks, Schnellspanner und Shimanofreilauf, Reifen kommen 2.0 bis 2.1 drauf.
Das beste was ich neu gefunden habe ist der hier für 139,90€  https://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8;product=135979

Kennt jemand eine Alternative in der gleichen Preisklasse oder günstiger?


----------



## drakohla (30. August 2018)

Bei Rose kannst du mal schauen.
https://www.rosebikes.de/fahrradteile/laufräder/mtb/felgenbremse?sort=price_asc

Habe selbst keine Erfahrungen mit deren Laufrädern


----------



## xrated (1. September 2018)

Suche einen Shimano Bremsgriff rechts aus der Vorgängerreihe. Am besten SLX 675.


----------



## sauerlaender75 (1. September 2018)

xrated schrieb:


> Suche einen Shimano Bremsgriff rechts aus der Vorgängerreihe. Am besten SLX 675.




den suche ich auch (wenn geht in silber) - am besten komplett mit Leitung (1400mm) & Bremse hinten


----------



## xlacherx (2. September 2018)

Hat jemand grad ein "Schnäppchen-Laufrad" auf dem Schirm? (Nicht RCZ). 
650B, Boost Nabe, 6 Loch Bremsscheibe, Maulweite 30-35mm


----------



## freetourer (3. September 2018)

Bin aktuell auf der Suche nach ein paar "Bike Rugs" alá Evoc oder Polaris

https://www.evocsports.com/de/produkte/accessories/padded-bike-rug

https://www.polaris-bikewear.co.uk/Bike-Rug-p/pol01-7510.htm

wobei mir der Evoc besser gefällt (der Polaris ist bei langen 29er etwas kurz).

Da ich aber 4 Stk. benötige wären Schnäppchen nicht schlecht - kann natürlich auch von einem anderen Hersteller sein (ich kenne nur Evoc und Polaris aktuell).


----------



## der-gute (3. September 2018)

Gibts irgendwo grade einen günstigen GPS Radcomputer ala Garmin Edge?


----------



## HarzEnduro (3. September 2018)

Nach gestrigem Sturz möchte ich doch mal etwas aufrüsten und mir sowohl einen Full Face Helmet als auch eine Protektorenweste zulegen. Die Weste muss nicht lang sein, denn ich habe schon Ellbogenschoner. Gibt es da grad was im Angebot?


----------



## fone (4. September 2018)

niconj schrieb:


> Nach gestrigem Sturz möchte ich doch mal etwas aufrüsten und mir sowohl einen Full Face Helmet als auch eine Protektorenweste zulegen. Die Weste muss nicht lang sein, denn ich habe schon Ellbogenschoner. Gibt es da grad was im Angebot?


Kommt drauf an ob hart oder weich, mit oder ohne Schultern.
Ich find die ixs gut  http://www.wigglesport.de/ixs-carve-protective-jersey/
und die 661 hab ich behalten. http://www.wigglesport.de/sixsixone-evo-compression-jacket-short-sleeve/

Gibt irgendwo einen aktuellen thread zu protektoren westen.


----------



## startcolna (4. September 2018)

Hi,
Gibt es einen gültigen Gutscheincode für den RCZ Bikeshop für das KTM-Framekit?

Habe die letzten Newsletter leider nicht danach durchgeguckt.

Besten dank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (4. September 2018)

startcolna schrieb:


> Hi,
> Gibt es einen gültigen Gutscheincode für den RCZ Bikeshop für das KTM-Framekit?
> 
> Habe die letzten Newsletter leider nicht danach durchgeguckt.
> ...


Ist am 31.08 ausgelaufen. Gerade im Moment nicht.

/EDIT: Wenn es um den Phinx geht, der immer mal wieder drin ist: der kostet ohne Gutschein im Moment 309€, mit Gutschein zuletzt 299€. Also wenn du Bock auf den Rahmen hast, brauchst du wegen 10€ nicht zu warten.


----------



## startcolna (4. September 2018)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Ist am 31.08 ausgelaufen. Gerade im Moment nicht.
> 
> /EDIT: Wenn es um den Phinx geht, der immer mal wieder drin ist: der kostet ohne Gutschein im Moment 309€, mit Gutschein zuletzt 299€. Also wenn du Bock auf den Rahmen hast, brauchst du wegen 10€ nicht zu warten.



Genau den mein ich. Top, ich dank dir für die Info!

Bock, naja... suche einen Carbon Fully Rahmen für meinen alten Herren. Eigentlich stand er immer auf die Zaskar Rahmen. Aber leider gibts das grad nirgends in S als Carbonfully in 26 Zoll.


----------



## Mehrsau (4. September 2018)

Bin auf der Suche nach günstigen Maxxis Schlappen  DHR 27,5 2,4 & DHF 27,5 2,3. 

Gibt's da im Moment irgendwas im Angebot?


----------



## HarzEnduro (4. September 2018)

fone schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an ob hart oder weich, mit oder ohne Schultern.
> Ich find die ixs gut  http://www.wigglesport.de/ixs-carve-protective-jersey/
> und die 661 hab ich behalten. http://www.wigglesport.de/sixsixone-evo-compression-jacket-short-sleeve/
> 
> Gibt irgendwo einen aktuellen thread zu protektoren westen.


Danke. Die Longsleeve von 661 habe ich mir bestellt. Sind 150,-, die gut investiert sind, denke ich. Da ich die Ellbogenschoner eh nur raushole, wenn es ruppig wird, kann ich dann auch gleich die Jacke anziehen. Mal sehen, wie warm sie wird.


----------



## luca041092 (4. September 2018)

niconj schrieb:


> Nach gestrigem Sturz möchte ich doch mal etwas aufrüsten und mir sowohl einen Full Face Helmet als auch eine Protektorenweste zulegen. Die Weste muss nicht lang sein, denn ich habe schon Ellbogenschoner. Gibt es da grad was im Angebot?


https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/1162099-kali-protectives-brust-und-ruckenpanzer-gr-m-l   nicht mein link


----------



## zymnokxx (4. September 2018)

Ich suche ein Upgrade-Kit 11fach für Shimano-Freilauf (kann auch SRAM-Schaltwerk sein, Kassette muss halt passen): Also Schaltwerk, Shifter, Kassette, Kette (optinal noch Kurbel und/oder Bremsen). 

Habe ein SLX-Kit für 139€ und XT für 199€ gefunden. (ohne Kurbel, ohne Bremse) Gehts billiger?


----------



## HarzEnduro (4. September 2018)

luca041092 schrieb:


> https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/1162099-kali-protectives-brust-und-ruckenpanzer-gr-m-l   nicht mein link


Hab mir schon eins bestellt. Siehe Beitrag weiter oben. Danke.


----------



## Bergeziege (6. September 2018)

Hey, ich suche für einen Bekannten der knapp 2m groß ist ein Touren/Allmountain Velo mit Rahmengrösse XL.
Sollte ein Fully sein mit plus, minus 120mm Federweg, preis um die 2000€, lieber weniger und eine vernünftige Ausstattung haben, Marke usw ist nicht so wichtig.


----------



## Puls220 (6. September 2018)

Bergeziege schrieb:


> Hey, ich suche für einen Bekannten der knapp 2m groß ist ein Touren/Allmountain Velo mit Rahmengrösse XL.
> Sollte ein Fully sein mit plus, minus 120mm Federweg, preis um die 2000€, lieber weniger und eine vernünftige Ausstattung haben, Marke usw ist nicht so wichtig.



wurde zwar schon als Schnäppchen gepostet:

YT Jeffsy 27,5 oder 29 mit ~25% Rabatt - angesichts eh schon guter Preise im Direktvertrieb schon ein Schnapper... kleinstes Modell unter 2000€ (nur noch 27,5 erhältlich, teurere Modelle auch in 29")

https://www.yt-industries.com/detail/index/sArticle/1922/sCategory/508


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sp00n82 (6. September 2018)

Bei 2 Meter würde ich allerdings schon eher zu 29" raten.


----------



## bs99 (6. September 2018)

Ja, wobei das 29" XL Jeffsy auf der kleinen Seite ist, würde ich eher bis max. 1,90m empfehlen.
Ein Bekannter fährt es mit 1.88, dem passt es perfekt.


----------



## fone (6. September 2018)

niconj schrieb:


> Danke. Die Longsleeve von 661 habe ich mir bestellt. Sind 150,-, die gut investiert sind, denke ich. Da ich die Ellbogenschoner eh nur raushole, wenn es ruppig wird, kann ich dann auch gleich die Jacke anziehen. Mal sehen, wie warm sie wird.


Ah, das ging aber fix. Die von mir gepostete 661 ist ein eher leichter Schutz. Keine massive Rüstung. Naja, siehste ja bald.


----------



## freetourer (6. September 2018)

Hat jemand ein Schnäppchen für eine eng anliegende (CrossCounty und Rennrad - Style) Windweste?

Sollte Hinten länger geschnitten sein als Vorne und möglichst klein verstaubar.


----------



## Bergeziege (6. September 2018)

Puls220 schrieb:


> wurde zwar schon als Schnäppchen gepostet:
> 
> YT Jeffsy 27,5 oder 29 mit ~25% Rabatt - angesichts eh schon guter Preise im Direktvertrieb schon ein Schnapper... kleinstes Modell unter 2000€ (nur noch 27,5 erhältlich, teurere Modelle auch in 29")
> 
> https://www.yt-industries.com/detail/index/sArticle/1922/sCategory/508



Danke Dir, das Angebot ist wirklich top, ich habe mir direkt ein CF Pro Race bestellt und konnte ihn überzeugen ein CF Pro zu nehmen 
Beide in 29.

Mit der größe waren wir uns auch nicht sicher, aber ich habe mit 1,86 ein L genommen.
Hoffentlich passt ihm dann das XL.


----------



## Nd-60 (6. September 2018)

freetourer schrieb:


> Hat jemand ein Schnäppchen für eine eng anliegende (CrossCounty und Rennrad - Style) Windweste?
> 
> Sollte Hinten länger geschnitten sein als Vorne und möglichst klein verstaubar.




https://www.decathlon.de/laufweste-....html?searchedText=weste+herren&isVocal=false
sehr günstig  Kannst mal anschauen   ich habe keine erfahrung damit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Puls220 (6. September 2018)

Bergeziege schrieb:


> Danke Dir, das Angebot ist wirklich top, ich habe mir direkt ein CF Pro Race bestellt und konnte ihn überzeugen ein CF Pro zu nehmen
> Beide in 29.
> 
> Mit der größe waren wir uns auch nicht sicher, aber ich habe mit 1,86 ein L genommen.
> Hoffentlich passt ihm dann das XL.



na, dann sollte ich mich mal bei YT in Sachen Provision melden ;-)


----------



## freetourer (6. September 2018)

Member57 schrieb:


> https://www.decathlon.de/laufweste-....html?searchedText=weste+herren&isVocal=false
> sehr günstig  Kannst mal anschauen   ich habe keine erfahrung damit



Dank Dir - die scheint vom Schnitt her nicht ganz so zu sein, wie ich es mir wünsche.

Da ich sie auch über die vollgestopften Trikottaschen ziehen wollen würde und sie primär beim Rennrad-Fahren einsetzen wollen würde sollte sie hinten schon deutlich länger geschnitten sein


----------



## HarzEnduro (6. September 2018)

fone schrieb:


> Ah, das ging aber fix. Die von mir gepostete 661 ist ein eher leichter Schutz. Keine massive Rüstung. Naja, siehste ja bald.


Gut. Besser als nix und irgendwo meine ich gelesen zu haben, dass die Jacke auch für Downhill gut sein soll. Mach ich aber eh nicht. Eher Sprünge, die mal schief gehen können.


----------



## rebirth (10. September 2018)

Suche einen DMR Vault BLACK Schnapper. Bei den üblichen Verdächtigen für ~109€ zu bekommen.


----------



## ticris (10. September 2018)

DMR Vault (V2 ? neues Design ?) für ~ 80 €:
https://www.ubyk.co.uk/dmr-vault-v2-pedals/96
(habe selbst noch nichts bei denen gekauft, aber der Shop schaut ganz anständig aus. Bitte hängt das nicht an die große Glocke (mydealz usw.). Wenn die Massen anfangen sich da mit Pedalen einzudecken ist es sicher schnell vorbei mit den guten Preisen.)


----------



## BigJohn (11. September 2018)

Die Vault MG für 95 sind auch nicht schlecht, oder? https://www.ubyk.co.uk/catalog/product.php?CI_ID=15226&Item='dmr-vault-mg-pedals'


----------



## matze4t (11. September 2018)

Suche eine KS LEV oder LEV DX 175 mm in 31.6 
Aktuell hab ich nur Preis um die knapp unter 300 oder drüber gefunden.
Jemand zufällig aktuell einen echten Kampfpreis gesehen?
Danke und Grüße


----------



## rebirth (11. September 2018)

Hi, danke für die links. Den shop hatte ich bereits gefunden, aber checkt mal die bewertungen. Die sind unter aller kanone..


----------



## Goddi8 (11. September 2018)

Hi. Hat jemand einen Tip für ein SRAM GX Eagle Schaltwerk unter 79.90 (bei hibike und wiggle)?


----------



## Asko (11. September 2018)

Ich glaube viel ist da nichtmehr drin.
Könntest bei Rose den 10€ Newsletter Gutschein mitnehmen falls möglich, dann kommst auf 72€ inkl. Versand:
https://www.rosebikes.de/sram-gx-eagle-12-fach-schaltwerk-2666302


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AnAx (11. September 2018)

Goddi8 schrieb:


> Hi. Hat jemand einen Tip für ein SRAM GX Eagle Schaltwerk unter 79.90 (bei hibike und wiggle)?



Wenn du eine Mail-Adresse hast, die von Rose noch keinen Newsletter bekommt, dort 82€ abzgl 10€ Newsletter-Gutschein..


----------



## hasardeur (11. September 2018)

Hat jemand einen Tipp für eine Montagehalterung zur Wandmontage?

Einen Referenzpreis habe ich nicht. Um 50€ wären cool, darf aber auch mehr kosten.


----------



## beutelfuchs (11. September 2018)

Geben tut´s den Shop jedenfalls schon mal an der angegebenen Adresse

https://goo.gl/maps/ENKo2hrN9is


----------



## Freeeezer (12. September 2018)

Hatte meine Vault dort bestellt. Silber raw gewählt und verchromt (eigentlich teurer) bekommen, sonst alles ok...


----------



## D0wnhill (12. September 2018)

Leute hat jemand ne Ahnung wo ich Rock Shox Decals günstig bekommen könnte für eine Reba ?
Muss nicht zwingend ein komplettes Set sein,ich suche vorrangig die seitlichen Standard Decals vom Logo in original Farben oder Schwarz,und eventuell noch das ganz Set in Rot/Weiß/Schwarz.
Slikk Graphics antwortet mir nach mehrfacher Anfrage nicht,jemand hier im Forum der die im Bikemarkt selber vertreibt hat auch nur bedingt was ich mir vorstelle und schaut gerade für mich.
Dann wollte ich heute noch ne Email an BK Stickers schicken,mal schauen was dir so anbieten können.
Gibt es sonst noch Bezugsquellen ?
Auch gerne von privat,thx schonmal


----------



## Flo7 (12. September 2018)

Suche einen neuen Carbon Riser Lenker ca. 780 breit, 20mm rise und 9° back... Gewicht unter 220g

Gibts da grad ein Schnäppchen, hab meinen nämlich heute geschrottet


----------



## Montigomo (12. September 2018)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Suche einen neuen Carbon Riser Lenker ca. 780 breit, 20mm rise und 9° back... Gewicht unter 220g
> 
> Gibts da grad ein Schnäppchen, hab meinen nämlich heute geschrottet



Vielleicht geht 15mm rise auch?

https://www.ebay.de/itm/GHOST-LECTO...F-35-MM-VORBAU-225-G-HAMMERPREIS/232633731951


----------



## fone (13. September 2018)

Gibts auch auf der Gocycle.de Homepage direkt. Unter Supersale. Ach... der hat ne *35mm Klemmung.

*
Ansonsten bei CRC oder Wiggle nach den Nukeproof Lenkern gucken, Renthal gibts auch reduziert, falls man die Marke mag...


----------



## Flo7 (13. September 2018)

Danke für die Tipps, hab mir aber jetzt mal einen Race Face Sic bestellt... Wenn der nicht passt/ gefällt kommt ein Acros


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## affenmann1st (16. September 2018)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Hat jemand einen Tipp für eine Montagehalterung zur Wandmontage?
> 
> Einen Referenzpreis habe ich nicht. Um 50€ wären cool, darf aber auch mehr kosten.



Diesen hab ich und bin zufrieden!
Point Fahrrad-Wandhalter Pedalaufhängung inkl. Befestigungsmaterial, silber, 30 kg https://www.amazon.de/dp/B001IHP8OM/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apap_5wEY6P8ZANoca

An einer glatten Wand vielleicht noch das Vorderrad abstützen, aber sonst top!!


----------



## Bioantrieb (16. September 2018)

Ich glaube er meinte einen Montageständer/-arm der zur Wandmontage geeignet ist.


----------



## affenmann1st (16. September 2018)

Achso, sorry....


----------



## xrated (16. September 2018)

Suche einen 650B Vorderreifen für den Winter der nicht zu schwer ist aber ordentlich Grip hat.


----------



## Blacksheep87 (17. September 2018)

Gibts den DVO Topaz T3 in 230x60/65 (65 wäre mir lieber) irgendwo unter 400€?


----------



## Thebike69 (19. September 2018)

Hi, suche eine 2018 Lyrik 160. Gibt es sie noch etwas günstiger, https://www.bike-components.de/de/RockShox/Lyrik-RCT3-Solo-Air-27-5-Federgabel-p44740/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IndianaWalross (23. September 2018)

Suche aktuell ne Gore Bike Wear Element Urban Print (das dunklere, eher grünlichere Camo, nicht das neue eklige graue der C3) Softshell Jacke. In Größe *M*. Wichtig daran > am liebsten um / unter 150€. Leider gibt's die überall nur noch ab 190€ oder in der neuen Variante oder in L / XL. 

Zumindest hab ich sie noch nicht gefunden in M und zu einem für das Gebotene akzeptablen Preis.


----------



## decay (23. September 2018)

Angeblich 139,95 bei Amazon falls ich das richtige deute: https://www.idealo.de/preisvergleic...=139.95&productid=4847705&sid=4640&type=offer


----------



## Berrrnd (23. September 2018)

.


----------



## zymnokxx (23. September 2018)

Bin auf der Suche nach einem günstigen Fullface-Helm für gelegentliche Endurorennen und 2 oder 3 Bikeparkbesuche im Jahr. Da ich auch noch einen Helm (Halbschale) für die Hometrail-Runde suche, dachte ich erst an Giro Switchblade. Aber vermutlich sind zwei Helme günstiger als der Giro. Oder was meint ihr?


----------



## decay (23. September 2018)

k_star schrieb:


> nein, tust du nicht.



Ok, das Camo sollte es ja wirklich günstig geben


----------



## hasardeur (23. September 2018)

zymnokxx schrieb:


> Bin auf der Suche nach einem günstigen Fullface-Helm für gelegentliche Endurorennen und 2 oder 3 Bikeparkbesuche im Jahr. Da ich auch noch einen Helm (Halbschale) für die Hometrail-Runde suche, dachte ich erst an Giro Switchblade. Aber vermutlich sind zwei Helme günstiger als der Giro. Oder was meint ihr?


 
Mein Tipp dazu ist der Fox Proframe. Leicht, man bekommt super Luft und auch gut ventiliert. Mit etwas Glück ab etwa 150€ zu haben. Meist gibt es aber Angebote für 180€. Aktuell leider nicht so günstig zu finden.


----------



## Ghoste (24. September 2018)

zymnokxx schrieb:


> Bin auf der Suche nach einem günstigen Fullface-Helm für gelegentliche Endurorennen und 2 oder 3 Bikeparkbesuche im Jahr. Da ich auch noch einen Helm (Halbschale) für die Hometrail-Runde suche, dachte ich erst an Giro Switchblade. Aber vermutlich sind zwei Helme günstiger als der Giro. Oder was meint ihr?



Also wenn du etwas Zeit hast und den „nur“ als Zweit-Helm nutzt gibts gerade bei RCZ ein Schnäppchen.
Den Seven Helmet M1 Gradient für 42€ + Portokosten. Code:
RCZRST
(gilt bis heute 24 Uhr).


----------



## osbow (24. September 2018)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Hat jemand einen Tipp für eine Montagehalterung zur Wandmontage?
> 
> Einen Referenzpreis habe ich nicht. Um 50€ wären cool, darf aber auch mehr kosten.


https://www.thehornit.com/getclug


----------



## osbow (24. September 2018)

Suche einen Lenker mit 12° Backsweep und mind. 35mm Rise und 780mm Länge. Am besten unter 80 Euro und sofort Lieferbar.


----------



## BigJohn (24. September 2018)

osbow schrieb:


> Suche einen Lenker mit 12° Backsweep und mind. 35mm Rise und 780mm Länge. Am besten unter 80 Euro und sofort Lieferbar.


Würde ja zum 3ox passen. Ist der momentan nicht lieferbar (habe gerade nur bei Rose geschaut)?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## osbow (24. September 2018)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Würde ja zum 3ox passen. Ist der momentan nicht lieferbar (habe gerade nur bei Rose geschaut)?


Bei anderen schon. Kratzt aber an der 90-Euro-Grenze. Hoffte, es gibt günstigere Alternativen.


----------



## zymnokxx (24. September 2018)

Ghoste schrieb:


> Also wenn du etwas Zeit hast und den „nur“ als Zweit-Helm nutzt gibts gerade bei RCZ ein Schnäppchen.
> Den Seven Helmet M1 Gradient für 42€ + Portokosten. Code:
> RCZRST
> (gilt bis heute 24 Uhr).


Leider geht der Code nicht. Wollte gerade bestellen. Ohne Code ist es immer noch ein guter Preis, aber kein Superschnäppchen.


----------



## powstria (24. September 2018)

zymnokxx schrieb:


> Leider geht der Code nicht. Wollte gerade bestellen. Ohne Code ist es immer noch ein guter Preis, aber kein Superschnäppchen.



bei mir geht der


----------



## hasardeur (24. September 2018)

osbow schrieb:


> https://www.thehornit.com/getclug



Danke, aber ich suche einen Montageständer für Wandmontage. Wenn ich mir die Angebote so ansehe, wird es aber wohl doch ein zweiter, klassischer Montageständer.


----------



## BigJohn (24. September 2018)

zymnokxx schrieb:


> Leider geht der Code nicht. Wollte gerade bestellen. Ohne Code ist es immer noch ein guter Preis, aber kein Superschnäppchen.


Du darfst nix anderes mit im Warenkorb haben


----------



## sauerlaender75 (25. September 2018)

zymnokxx schrieb:


> Bin auf der Suche nach einem günstigen Fullface-Helm für gelegentliche Endurorennen und 2 oder 3 Bikeparkbesuche im Jahr. Da ich auch noch einen Helm (Halbschale) für die Hometrail-Runde suche, dachte ich erst an Giro Switchblade. Aber vermutlich sind zwei Helme günstiger als der Giro. Oder was meint ihr?




hier ein günstiger Giro

https://www.hibike.de/hibike-hotdea...&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=20180925-hd-gr


----------



## reflux (25. September 2018)

Ich suche ne MT5 mit Scheiben, Matchmakern und Adaptern. Wo ist da wohl die beste Anlaufstelle?


----------



## seven21 (25. September 2018)

reflux schrieb:


> Ich suche ne MT5 mit Scheiben, Matchmakern und Adaptern. Wo ist da wohl die beste Anlaufstelle?


https://www.cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?products_id=17795

Aus dem Schnäppchen-Thread


----------



## reflux (26. September 2018)

seven21 schrieb:


> https://www.cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?products_id=17795
> 
> Aus dem Schnäppchen-Thread


Danke, das hab ich natürlich gesehen. Mit neuer Bremsleitung, die ich dann für die HR Bremse brauche, ist sie dann gar nicht mehr so günstig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bobons (26. September 2018)

reflux schrieb:


> Danke, das hab ich natürlich gesehen. Mit neuer Bremsleitung, die ich dann für die HR Bremse brauche, ist sie dann gar nicht mehr so günstig.


Richtig, da die Bremse inzwischen "zu teuer" ist. Als das Schnäppchen gepostet wurde, lag sie bei 35 Euro. Mit Tausch der Leitung kostet sie aktuell genauso viel wie eine fertige bei r2-bike: https://r2-bike.com/MAGURA-MT5-Scheibenbremse-Set
Sonst wird es nur günstiger mit der MT5 von CNC (59+6 Euro) + MT 5 von Actionsports (77,45 Euro). Wenn Du noch die Storm HC-Scheiben für je 21,61 Euro von AS mitorderst, bekommst Du auch den Versand umsonst. Sind dann insgesamt 185,67 Euro.
Adapter mußt Du sowieso nach Bedarf auswählen, könnte es bei CNC billiger geben als bei AS.


----------



## IndianaWalross (26. September 2018)

IndianaWalross schrieb:


> Suche aktuell ne Gore Bike Wear Element Urban Print (das dunklere, eher grünlichere Camo, nicht das neue eklige graue der C3) Softshell Jacke. In Größe *M*. Wichtig daran > am liebsten um / unter 150€. Leider gibt's die überall nur noch ab 190€ oder in der neuen Variante oder in L / XL.
> 
> Zumindest hab ich sie noch nicht gefunden in M und zu einem für das Gebotene akzeptablen Preis.


Ok hat sich erledigt. Hab mir eine in schickem orange geschossen. Noch genug Platz für eine zusätzliche Isolage. Ansonsten passt die in M wie erwartet Tip Top. Ärmel sowohl im Alltag ok als auf auf dem Renner / Cyclocrosser lang genug. Sehr schöne 2in1 Jacke also. Sehr viele Details. Kapuze könnte für meinen kleinen Kopf definitiv noch entwas enger. Partiell Feinfleece innen. Bin sehr zufrieden. Freue mich auf die erste Ausfahrt damit. 

Also wer noch ne günstige Übergangsjacke die sowohl on als off bike ne gute Figur macht, bzw. als Zwiebellook Winterjacke sucht sollte sich die angucken. Gibt's auch noch in schwarz wem alles andere zu krass ist.


----------



## Montigomo (26. September 2018)

IndianaWalross schrieb:


> Ok hat sich erledigt. Hab mir eine in schickem orange geschossen. Noch genug Platz für eine zusätzliche Isolage. Ansonsten passt die in M wie erwartet Tip Top. Ärmel sowohl im Alltag ok als auf auf dem Renner / Cyclocrosser lang genug. Sehr schöne 2in1 Jacke also. Sehr viele Details. Kapuze könnte für meinen kleinen Kopf definitiv noch entwas enger. Partiell Feinfleece innen. Bin sehr zufrieden. Freue mich auf die erste Ausfahrt damit.
> 
> Also wer noch ne günstige Übergangsjacke die sowohl on als off bike ne gute Figur macht, bzw. als Zwiebellook Winterjacke sucht sollte sich die angucken. Gibt's auch noch in schwarz wem alles andere zu krass ist.



 Und wo hast Du die Jacke gefunden?


----------



## IndianaWalross (26. September 2018)

War die letzte in M in Orange bei bike24  In schwarz, camo und Orange meine ich das Modell aber noch in diversen shops in S, L und XL gesehen zu haben. In M glaube nur noch in schwarz. Ansonsten natürlich noch die neue Version...

Morgen müsste die camo in L hier noch ankommen, hatte die letzte bei Amazon für 130€ auf Verdacht bestellt, weil in irgendeiner Rezension was von fällt sehr eng aus stand, was natürlich wieder mal Unfug war. Geht dann retour.


----------



## rebirth (27. September 2018)

reflux schrieb:


> Ich suche ne MT5 mit Scheiben, Matchmakern und Adaptern. Wo ist da wohl die beste Anlaufstelle?


Hätte eine neue mt7, aus garantietausch, daheim. Bei interesse kannst mir ja mal schreiben.


----------



## IndianaWalross (27. September 2018)

Camo sah wie ich fand ganz schick aus, L war natürlich zu groß. Also demnächst dann wieder bei Amazon zu finden schätze ich, falls noch wer sowas sucht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toastet (27. September 2018)

Camo auf jeden Fall gute Chancen übersehen zu werden


----------



## retrogroup (27. September 2018)

gelöscht/erledigt.


----------



## IndianaWalross (29. September 2018)

toastet schrieb:


> Camo auf jeden Fall gute Chancen übersehen zu werden



Hauptsache mal nen post abgesetzt? Camo tarnt genau nur dann, wenn du rumstehst. In Bewegung ist da nix mehr groß mit Tarnung. Des weiteren ist das kein tiefgrüner Dschungeltarn. Die 2 fetten Reflektorstreifen an den Armen und der große über die gesamte Breite der Rückseite gehende Reflektorstreifen am Bund dürfte ebenso einiges dazu beitragen gesehen zu werden wie der reflektierende Schriftzug und der reflektierende kleine Schirm an der Kapuze...

P.S. ich hab heute ungefähr 10 Radfshrer dank tiefstehender Sonne, keinerlei Beleuchtung an den Rädern ("iss doch Tach nech") und dunkler zur Jahreszeit passender Bekkeidung nur durch ihre Bewegung wahrgenommen auf der Straße.  Gott sei Dank fährt mein Mann immer äußerst vorsichtig bei solchen Lichtverhältnissen. Sonst wären die allesamt fällig gewesen rein theoretisch. So völlig ohne Camo und so...


----------



## toastet (29. September 2018)

Red es dir nur schön


----------



## bobons (29. September 2018)




----------



## ThurgoodJenkins (29. September 2018)

Servus!
Ich suche für meine 11jährige Nichte ein einfaches leichtes Jugendrad für Straße und Feldweg. 
Mein Favorit: Orbea MX 24 Dirt
https://www.orbea.com/de-de/fahrrader/mx-24-dirt-19
Gibt's das noch günstiger?
LG, Nils


----------



## IndianaWalross (29. September 2018)

toastet schrieb:


> Red es dir nur schön


Da gibt's nix zum schönreden. Du sülzt halt einfach nur ohne Fakten rum aus Prinzip und so.

Wenn du Camo mit Reflektoren pflasterst biste nicht mehr zu übersehen. Punkt. Einzige Ausnahme bildet die bei Autofahrern ständig anzutreffende selektive Wahrnehmung. Aber in dem Fall nutzt auch kein Clownskostüm und leuchten wie ein Weihnachtsbaum. Da kannste dir dann noch nen dreiköpfigen Affen auf die Schulter setzen und die sehen dich trotzdem nicht. Setzt dir meinetwegen auf die andere Schulter nen Elefant der mit Erdnüssen jongliert. Die sehen dich trotzdem nicht.

Weil sie es nicht *wollen*, nicht weil sie es nicht *könnten*.


----------



## cxfahrer (29. September 2018)

Naja, wenn man zur Jagdsaison durch den Wald Trails fährt, wäre Camo sicher nicht optimal, sondern eher Neon und so.


----------



## Berrrnd (29. September 2018)

.


----------



## Bioantrieb (29. September 2018)

Bitte endlich zurück zum eigentlichen Thema. 
Fightet euren Privatkrieg einfach per PN aus, Danke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (30. September 2018)

ThurgoodJenkins schrieb:


> Servus!
> Ich suche für meine 11jährige Nichte ein einfaches leichtes Jugendrad für Straße und Feldweg.
> Mein Favorit: Orbea MX 24 Dirt
> https://www.orbea.com/de-de/fahrrader/mx-24-dirt-19
> ...



Für ein normal großes 11jähriges Mädchen würde ich nicht mehr zu 24“ greifen. Ein 14“ Rahmen mit 26“ wäre perfekt. 27,5 ginge auch, wichtig ist die Rahmengröße.


----------



## Martina H. (30. September 2018)

ThurgoodJenkins schrieb:


> Servus!
> Ich suche für meine 11jährige Nichte ein einfaches leichtes Jugendrad für Straße und Feldweg.
> Mein Favorit: Orbea MX 24 Dirt
> https://www.orbea.com/de-de/fahrrader/mx-24-dirt-19
> ...




... eben im Bikemarkt gesehen - und ich bin weder bekannt, verschwägert, verbandelt, noch habe ich irgendwas mit dem Verkäufer zu tun


----------



## ThurgoodJenkins (1. Oktober 2018)

Danke. Aber das ist leider zu viel für's Budget.


----------



## der_raubfisch (2. Oktober 2018)

Hallo,

ich suche ein Schnäppchen für ein Set XTR BR-9020 Trail Scheibenbremsen. Bei Rose sehe ich momentan den günstigsten Preis (mit 15€ Gutschein), allerdings ist die vordere Bremse derzeit nicht lieferbar.

Kennt ihr gute Angebote?

Danke und Grüße
Christoph


----------



## mzonq (2. Oktober 2018)

ThurgoodJenkins schrieb:


> Danke. Aber das ist leider zu viel für's Budget.



vielleicht sowas?
https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s...-frog-bikes-profi-haendler/935788041-230-1001

schau mal nach woom, kania oder frog.

Woom haben wir selbst, kann ich empfehlen.


----------



## Deleted 346340 (6. Oktober 2018)

osbow schrieb:


> Suche einen Lenker mit 12° Backsweep und mind. 35mm Rise und 780mm Länge. Am besten unter 80 Euro und sofort Lieferbar.


https://www.ergotec.de/de/produkte/lenker/sub/mountain-bike-lenker/produkt/riser-bar-50-31-8.html bei Rose 30 € bester Lenker den ich je hatte.


----------



## ernmar (10. Oktober 2018)

Suche eine Formula Cura HR Bremse in silber/polish für unter 100€. Die VR Bremse habe ich bei Brügelmann für 89€ gefunden. Aber dort gibt es keine HR Bremsen mehr. Anscheinend gibt es im Moment ein kleines Lieferproblem seitens Formula. In den meisten Onlineshops sind die Cura Bremsen ausverkauft... Kennt noch jemand eine gute Bezugsquelle. Gerne auch im europäischen Ausland (EU).


----------



## Deleted 346340 (13. Oktober 2018)

Suche ein günstigen Rahmen oder Komplettbike mit 40 cm (+/-2 cm) Sitzrohr. 445 mm - 475 mm Reach bei ca. 580 - 620 mm Stack. Lenkwinkel max. 66°. Gern 26" max. 27,5". Sollte wenn möglich preislich attraktiv sein, da Studentin 
Haibike Seet FreeRide 8.0 aus 2017 wäre perfekt gewesen in L, falls jemand sowas noch über hat oder etwas sieht wäre ich super dankbar.


----------



## sp00n82 (13. Oktober 2018)

StefanLaile schrieb:


> Suche ein günstigen Rahmen oder Komplettbike mit 40 cm (+/-2 cm) Sitzrohr. 445 mm - 475 mm Reach bei ca. 580 - 620 mm Stack. Lenkwinkel max. 66°. Gern 26" max. 27,5". Sollte wenn möglich preislich attraktiv sein, da Studentin
> Haibike Seet FreeRide 8.0 aus 2017 wäre perfekt gewesen in L, falls jemand sowas noch über hat oder etwas sieht wäre ich super dankbar.


FullyHardtailFederwegEinsatzbereich? Und Preisrahmen?
Das Haibike scheint ja ein 180mm Freerider zu sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 346340 (14. Oktober 2018)

Also Federweg 160 - 200 mm hinten wollte vorn Singlecrown bleiben.


----------



## jonalisa (15. Oktober 2018)

Hallo,
ich weiß, dass ich hier falsch bin, bin mir zugleich aber auch sicher, dass es jemanden gibt der mir helfen kann.

Ich brauche ein neues Rad für die Stadt und nicht nur, daher hätte ich an ein Trekkingrad gedacht.

Da ich mich aber diesbzgl. nicht wirklich auskenne, auch markentechnisch, hoffe ich auf eure Hilfe.

Hätte an ein Rad mit vollständiger LX bzw. XT Ausstattung gedacht.
Weiters hätte ich gerne einen Nabendynamo, klarerweise Schutzbleche, Kettenschaltung mit großer Bandbreite (Rohloff scheidet aufgrund des Budgets aus, andere Nabenschaltungen überzeugen mich nicht wirklich), Kettenschutz (nicht nur Kettenblattring), Scheibenbremsen, Trapezrahmen, 28" Bereifung und evtl. Starrgabel.
Rahmengröße ca. 58cm bzw. 23".

Sollte nicht wesentlich mehr als 1000€ kosten, gerne auch gebraucht bzw. Restposten etc.

Hoffe auf hilfreiche Tipps, danke.


----------



## toastet (15. Oktober 2018)

https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/f/mtb-kaufberatung.45/



jonalisa schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich weiß, dass ich hier falsch bin, bin mir zugleich aber auch sicher, dass es jemanden gibt der mir helfen kann.
> 
> Ich brauche ein neues Rad für die Stadt und nicht nur, daher hätte ich an ein Trekkingrad gedacht.
> ...


----------



## BigJohn (15. Oktober 2018)

toastet schrieb:


> https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/f/mtb-kaufberatung.45/


Du könntest zumindest aufs Trekking-Forum verweisen, da wäre er dann auch richtig...

https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/f/trekking-reise-und-faltraeder.122/


----------



## jonalisa (15. Oktober 2018)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Du könntest zumindest aufs Trekking-Forum verweisen, da wäre er dann auch richtig...
> 
> https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/f/trekking-reise-und-faltraeder.122/


Danke, man lernt nie aus. 
wusste nicht, dass es hier auch eine Trekkingsektion gibt, deshalb habe ich die Suchfunktion dahingehend erst gar nicht verwendet.


----------



## startcolna (15. Oktober 2018)

Ich suche eine günstige absenkbare Sattelstütze.
evtl. gibt es einen Code für RZC Bikes?:
http://www.rczbikeshop.de/de/e-thir...el-150mm-internal-routing-4710751503199.html#
http://www.rczbikeshop.de/de/crankb...vel-160mm-internal-routing-641300161611.html#


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (16. Oktober 2018)

startcolna schrieb:


> Ich suche eine günstige ablenkbare Sattelstütze.
> evtl. gibt es einen Code für RZC Bikes?:
> http://www.rczbikeshop.de/de/e-thir...el-150mm-internal-routing-4710751503199.html#
> http://www.rczbikeshop.de/de/crankb...vel-160mm-internal-routing-641300161611.html#


Gab es jetzt schon länger nicht mehr, allerdings haben die auch mit Code damals schon mehr gekostet.


----------



## Mooeep (17. Oktober 2018)

Moin, 

suche eine Sram Guide RS fürs Vorderrad

aktueller Preis BMO 94,90 Euro inklusive Versand gilt es zu schlagen.

(https://www.bike-mailorder.de/sram-guide-rs-scheibenbremse?number=201405121456JT1)

Vielen Dank schonmal


----------



## chost (19. Oktober 2018)

Hallo 
Suche einen günstigen rollentrainer der auch für 29 Zoll gegeignet ist, boost Standard hat mein 29er auch noch,falls das eine Rolle spielt 
Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## Montigomo (19. Oktober 2018)

Suche Schwalbe Smart Sam Reifen 44-622 (28x1.65 / 700x42c). Ich brauche 2 Stück. Die Gesamtkosten sollten unter 23 EUR sein.
Danke im Voraus und Gruß.


----------



## damnit (22. Oktober 2018)

*Die POC Spine VPD 2.0 Jacket irgendwo in S im Angebot? Oder eine ähnliche Jacke... ✌️*


----------



## Wiesbaden_Er (22. Oktober 2018)

Suche Pumpe für Federgabel (RST 1st Air Platinum)


----------



## Berrrnd (22. Oktober 2018)

.


----------



## der_raubfisch (23. Oktober 2018)

Ich suche ein Hinterrad DT Swiss XM 1501 Spline (6-Loch, 12x142, silberne Nabe) oder die XR 1501 Version, möglichst nahe an 200€.

Danke und Grüße
Christoph


----------



## sp00n82 (23. Oktober 2018)

Der übliche Hinweis auf RCZ, die haben öfters verschieden DT-Swiss Laufräder im Angebot per Gutscheincode. Aber halt in der Regel mit langer Lieferzeit. Manchmal auch ohne, allerdings ist deren Beschreibung auch nicht sehr genau, das mit der silbernen Nabe wirst du dort also eher nicht rauslesen können.

// Edit
Jetzt aktuell aber wohl kein XM oder XR. Lohnt sich aber eventuell, da ein Auge drauf zu haben, wenn man genug Zeit mit bringt und es nicht dringend ist.


----------



## der_raubfisch (23. Oktober 2018)

Danke dir. Bei RCZ schaue ich jetzt wieder öfter, gerade gibt es nur die 1700er im Angebot. Aber ich kann warten, es ist kein eiliges Projekt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Felger (23. Oktober 2018)

die gibt es ja in verschiedenen Maulweiten (25-40mm)
https://www.dtswiss.com/de/produkte/laufraeder-mtb/all-mountain/xm-1501-spline-one/
hier auch überlegen, was gewünscht ist...


----------



## __hannes__ (27. Oktober 2018)

Kennt jemand eine Sattelstütze mit 200mm Hub für einen humanen Preis (nur interne kabelführung)?
170mm bekommt man ja mittlerweile für 150 Euro teilweise...


----------



## sp00n82 (28. Oktober 2018)

Meines Wissens gibts überhaupt nur von Vecnum und von 9Point8 200m Hub.


----------



## faradfara (29. Oktober 2018)

Jemand eine gute Quelle für lange Trägerhosen für'n Winter? (Werden unter der eigentlichen Hose getragen) 

Schwarz, schmal, lange Beine.


----------



## CasterTroy (30. Oktober 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

ich suche eine Nabe für mein Mavic Crossmax Elite Laufrad.

Verbaut am Mondraker Podium habe ich laut Datenblatt:


*Felgen: *Mavic Crossmax Elite 29, Tubeless Ready, Innenmaß 22mm, hookless, 24 Speichen, ISM 4D, Aluminium Maxtal

*Speichen: *Mavic Steel, straight pull, profiliert, doppelt konisch

*Nabe Vorderrad: *Mavic: Boost Achse 15x110mm, gedichtete Lager, Scheibenbefestigung: IS 6 Loch


Als "Notkauf" würde ich auch ein ganzes Laufrad nehmen, vielleicht hat jemand etwas günstiges gesichtet.


Danke und Grüße
Markus


----------



## nobss (1. November 2018)

Hallo Miteinander

Ich suche ne Vyron 150mm 31.6mm, Merci  unter 300 wäre ein Schnapper


----------



## bomberia (1. November 2018)

https://www.ebay.de/itm/Magura-VYRO...157199&hash=item1eec36fbde:g:wPgAAOSwJTNbuy~g

Leider 30.9mm. Hülse?


----------



## toastet (1. November 2018)

Fahr ich so. Aus Kunststoff, glaube von Use


----------



## marci4x4 (5. November 2018)

Hallo ihr lieben,
hat jemand einen guten Deal für das Ortlieb Gepäckträger- Radtaschenset Bike-Packer Plus ?
Hab ich jetzt viele Jahre gehabt und geliebt, bin damit um die halbe Welt (naja Europa)  geradelt,
bis sie mir vor einer Woche jemand beim einkaufen geklaut hat :-( Das günstigste was ich gesehen habe, waren 127€, hätte gerne schwarz, oder braun..

VG
Marc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zanderschnapper (6. November 2018)

Suche eine VAUDE Quisma II in schwarz für unter 100€.


----------



## frittenullnull (6. November 2018)

Ich Suche:

Produkt: Rock Shox Yari 29/27,5+ Boost 150mm (Federweg kann auch nachträglich angepasst werden)

Shoplink: http://www.used-elitebikes.at/de/produkte/federgabel-rock-shox-yari-rc-neu-27-5-boost-150
Preis: 379,00 ,-

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?

Bei rcz kam leider schon länger keine yari mehr…


----------



## ernmar (6. November 2018)

Die Gabel die du da gefunden hast stammt von RCZ  Eigentlich stammt fast das gesamte Sortiment von ihm von RCZ. Aber viel günstiger wirst du sie trotzdem kaum finden. Ggf. findet man nochmal im Ausverkauf eine Gabel mit 120mm. Die werden oft günstig rausgeschmissen da sie kaum einer will. Aber dann kommen eben nochmal 30€ für neuen Airshaft drauf. Lohnt sich dann vielleicht auch nicht.


----------



## frittenullnull (6. November 2018)

ernmar schrieb:


> Die Gabel die du da gefunden hast stammt von RCZ  Eigentlich stammt fast das gesamte Sortiment von ihm von RCZ. Aber viel günstiger wirst du sie trotzdem kaum finden. Ggf. findet man nochmal im Ausverkauf eine Gabel mit 120mm. Die werden oft günstig rausgeschmissen da sie kaum einer will. Aber dann kommen eben nochmal 30€ für neuen Airshaft drauf. Lohnt sich dann vielleicht auch nicht.



achso läuft der hase 
könnte mir in den ar*** beißen, dass ich damals das schnäppchen für 199,- verpasst habe…

die 30€ würde ich so oder so für das neue debon air investieren.


----------



## BigJohn (6. November 2018)

frittenullnull schrieb:


> Ich Suche:
> 
> Produkt: Rock Shox Yari 29/27,5+ Boost 150mm (Federweg kann auch nachträglich angepasst werden)
> 
> ...


Das ist doch der, der bei RCZ einkauft und das Zeug dann weiter vertickert? Ich hab genau die Gabel von RCZ gekauft.


frittenullnull schrieb:


> dass ich damals das schnäppchen für 199,- verpasst habe…


Das waren aber nur ein paar wenige Gabeln zu dem Preis. Das Gros wurde zu immer noch vernünftigen 299€ verklopft.


----------



## mike79 (9. November 2018)

Gesucht wird ein 29er Laufradsatz in Boost Version bzw auch ohne wenn der Preis super wäre...
Innenweite 30-35mm
Shimano Freilauf

Gibt's da Schnapper aktuell?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (11. November 2018)

Suche Hope Pro 4 Boost Hinterradnabe 12x148 für unter 169€, bestmöglich in Silber.


----------



## Artos (11. November 2018)

Ich muss meinen Antrieb erneuern und suche:

- Shimano XT Kassette
- Shimano Kettenblätter
- Shimano XT Kette

gibt’s das grad wo im Angebot ?

greetz
der art


----------



## jonalisa (11. November 2018)

Artos schrieb:


> Ich muss meinen Antrieb erneuern und suche:
> 
> - Shimano XT Kassette
> - Shimano Kettenblätter
> ...



2x, 1x, 3x, 8x, 7x, 9x, 10x, 11x?


----------



## Artos (11. November 2018)

2x9

greetz
der art


----------



## zymnokxx (11. November 2018)

Bin auf der Suche nach einer absenkbaren Sattelstütze in 27,2mm, mindestens 120mm Hub (lieber 150mm) und externer Ansteuerung. Hat jemand einen Tipp! Danke für Hinweise.


----------



## Deleted 283425 (11. November 2018)

gibts imo nur die Thompson mit 120. Gibt auch nen Fred zu den 27,2er Stützen.


----------



## schneller Emil (12. November 2018)

zymnokxx schrieb:


> Bin auf der Suche nach einer absenkbaren Sattelstütze in 27,2mm, mindestens 120mm Hub (lieber 150mm) und externer Ansteuerung. Hat jemand einen Tipp! Danke für Hinweise.


Gravity Dropper Turbo LP mit (glaube ich 125mmHub)
bin ich Jahrelang gefahren, war gut.
hatte auch die kürzere (100mm?)
eine von beiden hab ich sogar noch rumliegen als ersatz


----------



## BigJohn (12. November 2018)

Es gibt noch die Tmars/Redneck Sports mit 125mm. Ich hab allerdings die Erfahrung gemacht, dass sie recht empfindlich auf Dreck reagiert. Besonders die Ansteuerung möchte vor Dreck geschützt werden.

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/Drah..._expid=e7ba46d2-c9a1-47d4-b32d-afe5b242ff1e-0

https://www.ebay.de/itm/REDNECK-SPO...1b17f3211:m:mkeAHS3FHtN8kmDNReNP-5g:rk:1:pf:0


----------



## zymnokxx (12. November 2018)

Danke für die Hinweise!
Habe nochmals gestöbert und bin auf die TranzX YSP22 gestoßen. Die hat zwar relativ wenig Hub, denke, die wird es dann aber dennoch.


----------



## bomberia (12. November 2018)

Wenn jetzt doch um die 100mm reichen, dann diese Stütze in die Überlegung mit einbeziehen.
https://www.actionsports.de/kind-sh...I9jbA9RtLmpfgDAbE5SHTmRfhOUus5iRoCzwEQAvD_BwE
Ich fahr die eTen in 31.6 seit gefühlten 3 Jahren und bin sehr zufrieden damit. Die ist sehr robust. Ich wiege 130kg... Pflege braucht sie aber schon dann und wann... Ob das das günstigste Angebot ist, hab ich nicht gecheckt. LG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## affenmann1st (13. November 2018)

Hallo,

ich suche einen Vorbau inkl. Lenker beides in komplett schwarz.
Vorbau: max. Länge 55mm, Neigung > 0°, für 1 1/8 Klemmung
Lenker: mind. Breite 760mm mind. Rise 25mm, passend zum Vorbau...

Danke&
Gruss


----------



## mrwulf (15. November 2018)

ernmar schrieb:


> Suche eine Formula Cura HR Bremse in silber/polish für unter 100€. Die VR Bremse habe ich bei Brügelmann für 89€ gefunden. Aber dort gibt es keine HR Bremsen mehr. Anscheinend gibt es im Moment ein kleines Lieferproblem seitens Formula. In den meisten Onlineshops sind die Cura Bremsen ausverkauft... Kennt noch jemand eine gute Bezugsquelle. Gerne auch im europäischen Ausland (EU).



Schau mal bei tnc - die haben super Preise bei Formula.


----------



## Grobi85 (17. November 2018)

Such eine Gabel 150-170mm für ein Enduro Hardtail =)


----------



## Ghoste (17. November 2018)

Grobi85 schrieb:


> Such eine Gabel 150-170mm für ein Enduro Hardtail =)



Boost, non-Boost? Reifengröße?


----------



## Berrrnd (17. November 2018)

.


----------



## Grobi85 (17. November 2018)

Oh sorry  das wichtigeste vergessen. Boot 27,5


----------



## sir-florian (18. November 2018)

Suche einen 29er Lefty Crosscountry LRS, für Schnellspanner

Budget bis 400


----------



## matze4t (19. November 2018)

Wenn jemand bei den ganzen schwarzen Angeboten die nächste Zeit über eine deutlich vergünstigte  KS LEV mit au0enliegender Ziugführung in 175 mm und 30,9 oder 31,6 mm Durchmesser stolpert bitte Bescheid geben. Kann mich immernoch nicht durchringen ein Loch für eine interne Zugführung in den Rahmen zu bohren


----------



## Joker2980 (20. November 2018)

erledigt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zymnokxx (20. November 2018)

matze4t schrieb:


> Wenn jemand bei den ganzen schwarzen Angeboten die nächste Zeit über eine deutlich vergünstigte  KS LEV mit au0enliegender Ziugführung in 175 mm und 30,9 oder 31,6 mm Durchmesser stolpert bitte Bescheid geben. Kann mich immernoch nicht durchringen ein Loch für eine interne Zugführung in den Rahmen zu bohren


Für mich ebenfalls:außenliegend, aber rmit  27,2 mm Durchmesser - merci!

btw.: 
@matze4t Einen Rahmen hatte ich angebohrt (Alu), der andere ist mir zum anbohren auch zu schade....


----------



## CrossX (20. November 2018)

Ich suche eine Sigma Buster HL 2000. 
Günstigster von mir gefundener Preis  ist 139 Euro. 
Gibt's die vielleicht mit Gutschein oder so noch irgendwo billiger?


----------



## wartool (21. November 2018)

CrossX schrieb:


> Ich suche eine Sigma Buster HL 2000.
> Günstigster von mir gefundener Preis  ist 139 Euro.
> Gibt's die vielleicht mit Gutschein oder so noch irgendwo billiger?


 in meinem Bikemarkt ;-)


----------



## Ghoste (21. November 2018)

Grobi85 schrieb:


> Oh sorry  das wichtigeste vergessen. Boot 27,5


----------



## decay (23. November 2018)

Suche eine MT7, vorzugsweise mit den gelben Decals für weniger als die 139,90-140, die im Moment überall gelten. Billigster Preis für mich wären grade 132 inklusive Dimb Rabatt bei Hibike.
Eventuell gibts ja einen Black-Friday Deal.

Ausserdem noch HC3 Hebel für weniger als 52,90.


----------



## reflux (23. November 2018)

Suche ein GX Eagle Upgrade Kit
240€ will der Bike Discount haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr_Chicks (23. November 2018)

Suche SLX schaltwerk 11fach. 41,74€ bei Bike Discount. Vielleicht sieht ja jemand beim Black Friday Angebote stöbern was günstigeres
Danke


----------



## Schuffa87 (23. November 2018)

Ich brauche/will noch ein zweites paar Five Ten Maltese Falcon. Hat schon jemand ein paar günstige im Black Firday Sale gesehen oder hat einen Rabattcode?

Gruß und Danke


----------



## demlak (25. November 2018)

hat zufällig wer das *absoluteBLACK Oval Traction 104* mit 36 Zähnen günstig gesehen?


----------



## bubi_00 (27. November 2018)

Suche eine Eagle DUB Carbon Kurbel 170mm - Descendant oder Stylo bester Preis bisher 214.-

edit: aktuell 175mm Stylo bei RCZ mit Gutscheincode (RCZSAM) um 152,


----------



## Joker2980 (29. November 2018)

Hey ich suche einen Entlüftungsadapter den RockShox Bleeding Edge Tool  für Reverb 1x Remote. Ich find für den Adapter 20€ echt happig vielleicht hat ja noch jemand einen oder ne Adresse wo man sowas günstig bekommt.


----------



## Nd-60 (29. November 2018)

Joker2980 schrieb:


> Hey ich suche einen Entlüftungsadapter den RockShox Bleeding Edge Tool  für Reverb 1x Remote. Ich find für den Adapter 20€ echt happig vielleicht hat ja noch jemand einen oder ne Adresse wo man sowas günstig bekommt.




wenn du einwenig warten kannst. gehe zum Chinesen deines vertrauens:

Brake Bleed head Kit For SRAM Bleeding Edge Tool Guide/Level Ult/TLM/TL RED eTap HRD, Code R, Code RSC, Guide R,RS,RSC,Ultimate
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/b8Kgx9gc

in der Handyapp 8.47eur inkl. Versand


----------



## Joker2980 (29. November 2018)

Das würd ich machen aber das ist das für die Bremsen und ich brauche es für den Reverb 1x den hab ich da nicht gefunden. Wenn du ihn siehst oder findest wäre nett wenn du mir den link zukommen lassen würdest


----------



## chris12 (29. November 2018)

Hat jemand eine Idee wo es den fox dhx2 Performance Elite in 190x51 gibt ?

Also ohne den überteuerten kashima Mist.


----------



## Nd-60 (30. November 2018)

Joker2980 schrieb:


> Das würd ich machen aber das ist das für die Bremsen und ich brauche es für den Reverb 1x den hab ich da nicht gefunden. Wenn du ihn siehst oder findest wäre nett wenn du mir den link zukommen lassen würdest



sowas?
EZMTB Bicycle universal Hydraulic Bleed adapters set(10 in 1) include oil funnel
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/Ww59hVR

oder die

Bleed Adapters with Veries size
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/bP0CXIPR

bleeding edge ist ein Markenname. Du musst nach bleed Adapters oder bleeding Adapters suchen. Dann findest du vielleicht etwas.


----------



## hasardeur (30. November 2018)

Joker2980 schrieb:


> Das würd ich machen aber das ist das für die Bremsen und ich brauche es für den Reverb 1x den hab ich da nicht gefunden. Wenn du ihn siehst oder findest wäre nett wenn du mir den link zukommen lassen würdest



Gibt es das Bleeding Edge Tool tatsächlich für die Reverb? Ich kenne da nur die ganz normalen Schraubanschlüsse, wie sie auch bei Formula passen. Sowas bekommt man für wenig Geld auf eBay.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joker2980 (30. November 2018)

Moin so sieht der aus. Ok mit dem Namen das wusst ich nicht. Leider hab ich da so nix gefunden.


----------



## Nd-60 (30. November 2018)

Bei Bike Components gibt's noch ein post bleed tool für 4 euro.
https://www.bike-components.de/de/RockShox/Post-Bleed-Tool-Entlueftungswerkzeug-p39217/

ich erkenne gerade nicht den Unterschied zwischen meinem ersten empfohlenen Teil und dem, auf dem bild. der anschluss ist gleich.


----------



## Joker2980 (30. November 2018)

Die haben alle ein Gewinde.sieht aus als ob der keinen hat.


----------



## Nd-60 (30. November 2018)

Joker2980 schrieb:


> Die haben alle ein Gewinde.sieht aus als ob der keinen hat.


mein erster Link auf der letzten Seite, da ist der Adapter auch Gewinde los und auf den Bildern ist er auch an einem avid sattel montiert - > heißt für mich höchst wahrscheinlich kompatibel mit sram.


----------



## Joker2980 (30. November 2018)

ok meinst du echt das passt


----------



## Nd-60 (30. November 2018)

Member57 schrieb:


> wenn du einwenig warten kannst. gehe zum Chinesen deines vertrauens:
> 
> Brake Bleed head Kit For SRAM Bleeding Edge Tool Guide/Level Ult/TLM/TL RED eTap HRD, Code R, Code RSC, Guide R,RS,RSC,Ultimate
> https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/b8Kgx9gc
> ...



dem Teil fehlt mMn lediglich der große Flügelgriff. Der Anschluß selbst ist gleich, O Ring und Flansch?! (stimmt die  Bezeichnung)

Mir war noch nicht bekannt, dass die Reverb inzwischen auch auf diesen Anschluss setzt.


----------



## Joker2980 (30. November 2018)

ja das ist wohl nur bei dem 1x Hebel so.


----------



## jonalisa (30. November 2018)

@Joker2980 Kontaktiere einfach "ezmtb" direkt oder über Aliexpress. Antworten schnell, kompetent und in gepflegtem Englisch.


----------



## Joker2980 (30. November 2018)

Ok mach ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## .floe. (1. Dezember 2018)

Hi, gibts aktuell irgendein Schnäppchen für ein Scheibenbremsenset (ohne Scheiben) unter 100€? Einsatz ist City/Straße/Commuter.


----------



## toastet (1. Dezember 2018)

.floe. schrieb:


> Hi, gibts aktuell irgendein Schnäppchen für ein Scheibenbremsenset (ohne Scheiben) unter 100€? Einsatz ist City/Straße/Commuter.



CNC Bike hat sowas eigentlich immer im Angebot die "kleinen" Shimano Bremsen die nur Nummern tragen aber für das Einsatzgebiet ja vollkommen gedacht sind. Die kleinzifferigen Magura MTs dürfte es auch zu dem Kurs geben.

[Edit] Jo
https://www.cnc-bike.de/index.php?cPath=321_32_993_997 
https://www.cnc-bike.de/index.php?cPath=321_32_993_996


----------



## PORTEX77 (1. Dezember 2018)

Suche Adidas terrex trail cross protect zum günstigen Kurs.
Jemand ne Idee?


----------



## GrazerTourer (4. Dezember 2018)

Suche:
- leichte günstige 29" 120mm Gabel (bevorzugt Reba. gerne gebraucht in gutem Zustand)
- 1x11 oder 1x12 Upgrade Kit (gerne gebraucht in gutem Zustand)
- leichte Kurbel (leichter als eine aktuelle SLX) (gerne gebraucht in gutem Zustand).


----------



## Montigomo (4. Dezember 2018)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Suche Adidas terrex trail cross protect zum günstigen Kurs.
> Jemand ne Idee?


https://www.21run.com/terrex-trail-cross-protect-17/


----------



## PORTEX77 (4. Dezember 2018)

Montigomo schrieb:


> https://www.21run.com/terrex-trail-cross-protect-17/


Danke, das ist aber eher teuer. Sieht man auch beim ersten Googeln.....
Gabs letztens noch für 89,-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## affenmann1st (5. Dezember 2018)

Morgen,
Suche Spike spank bearclaw vorbau und Lenker.
Beides in schwarz...

Danke im voraus


----------



## Nd-60 (5. Dezember 2018)

affenmann1st schrieb:


> Morgen,
> Suche Spike spank bearclaw vorbau und Lenker.
> Beides in schwarz...
> 
> Danke im voraus



http://bfy.tw/LC7E


----------



## MTBLA (5. Dezember 2018)

Moin,
suche ein Nukeproof Scout 275 Modell 2018, Rahmen oder Komplettbike.
Vielleicht hat ja jemand einen Tipp, oder möchte seins loswerden...


----------



## Skydiver81 (6. Dezember 2018)

Ich suche von Dirtlej einen dirtsuit, falls jemand ein Schnäppchen gesehen hat....


----------



## bobons (7. Dezember 2018)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Suche:
> - leichte günstige 29" 120mm Gabel (bevorzugt Reba. gerne gebraucht in gutem Zustand)
> - 1x11 oder 1x12 Upgrade Kit (gerne gebraucht in gutem Zustand)
> - leichte Kurbel (leichter als eine aktuelle SLX) (gerne gebraucht in gutem Zustand).



Turbine und Aeffect Cinch bei RCZ:



> RACEFACE Paire de Manivelles CHESTER 165mm Noir + BB (CK12CHEA165BLK)  = 39.99e au lieu de 137.84e
> 
> RACEFACE Paire de Manivelles AEFFECT CINCH 175mm  (68/73mm) s/s BB Noir (CK16AEA175BLK) = 45.99e au lieu de 137.84e
> 
> ...


----------



## GrazerTourer (7. Dezember 2018)

bobons schrieb:


> Turbine und Aeffect Cinch bei RCZ:


Danke!

Passt die da in mein Phantom mit dem richtigen Innenlager (sorry, ich hab immer nur Shimano Kurbeln gehabt und kenne mich mit den ganzen bezeichnungen einfach nicht aus)?
*RACEFACE 2018 Crank Arms TURBINE CINCH 175mm Direct Mount (68/73mm) Black w/o BB (CK18TURA175BLK)*
Industry standard 30mm spline interface


----------



## BigJohn (7. Dezember 2018)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Danke!
> 
> Passt die da in mein Phantom mit dem richtigen Innenlager (sorry, ich hab immer nur Shimano Kurbeln gehabt und kenne mich mit den ganzen bezeichnungen einfach nicht aus)?
> *RACEFACE 2018 Crank Arms TURBINE CINCH 175mm Direct Mount (68/73mm) Black w/o BB (CK18TURA175BLK)*
> Industry standard 30mm spline interface


Nimm die aeffect, die funktioniert mit Shimano Lagern


----------



## bobons (7. Dezember 2018)

Ja, die Aeffect geht in Shimano-Lagern, die Turbine mit 30 mm-Achse nicht. 
Für die Turbine brauchst Du das Cinch-BSA Lager: https://www.bike-components.de/de/Race-Face/Cinch-BSA30-Innenlager-68-73-mm-83-mm-100-mm-p38820/
Das passt natürlich auch ins Banshee.

Gewicht Aeffect Cinch: 565 g (gerade gewogen, habe leider dafür 70 Euro gezahlt, würde ich aber für 70 Euro inkl. einem Shimano Deore BSA-Lager und Versand abgeben, wenn Du schnell eine brauchst (Lieferzeit RCZ ca. 20 Werktage).)
Gewicht SLX: 613 g
Gewicht Turbine Cinch: 562 g

Alles in 175 mm. Wenn Du Interesse hast -> PM.


----------



## bobons (7. Dezember 2018)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Suche:
> - leichte günstige 29" 120mm Gabel (bevorzugt Reba. gerne gebraucht in gutem Zustand)
> - 1x11 oder 1x12 Upgrade Kit (gerne gebraucht in gutem Zustand)
> - leichte Kurbel (leichter als eine aktuelle SLX) (gerne gebraucht in gutem Zustand).



https://www.cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?products_id=17890
Vielleicht wirst Du auch damit glücklich, wenn Du die Kassette austauschst?


----------



## Darkwing Duck (9. Dezember 2018)

Hat jemand den Renthal Fatbar Lite Carbon 35 mit 30 mm Rise irgendwo günstiger als die aktuellen 110,99 € von Hibike gesehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 305303 (9. Dezember 2018)

Hallöchen in die Runde,

in der Hoffnung, nun den richtigen Thread zu verwenden, eine kurze Frage zum Thema "Schnäppchen".

Hat hierzu jemand einen aktuellen Tipp bzw. eine Info bzgl. möglichen (Sale-)Nachlässen beim Kauf von Newmen Produkten?

Konkret geht es im meinem Fall um den Kauf von Lenker, Vorbau u. Sattelstütze.

Nachdem ich mich in diesen Tagen von zwei Anbietern in den Kleinanzeigen "ein wenig vera... fühlte", und auf einen Kauf verzichtete, frage ich euch einfach mal... 

Im Voraus ein ganz dickes Dankeschön!!

Greetz
Frank


----------



## wirme (9. Dezember 2018)

Darkwing Duck schrieb:


> Hat jemand den Renthal Fatbar Lite Carbon 35 mit 30 mm Rise irgendwo günstiger als die aktuellen 110,99 € von Hibike gesehen?



Bei EBay ist aktuell einer drin. Für 99 € + 5 € Versand. Wenn du bis 21:00 Uhr bestellst und über PayPal bezahlst, bekommst du 9,90 € Rabatt. Kennwort ist PSONNTAG.

Habe mir gerade auch einen mit 40 mm Rise bestellt.


----------



## Xyz79 (9. Dezember 2018)

https://m.bruegelmann.de/ion-raidam...:pla}&ef_id=XA1j1gAAAYJEjPPr:20181209191024:s
Mit Gutschein Advent2 für 56€. Hab ich mir grad mal geordert.


----------



## benzinkanister (19. Dezember 2018)

Bin vermutlich nicht der Einzige aber ich versuche es trotzdem:

- Pike RCT3 29“ 140mm SA 15x100mm oder Boost.
- 1-fach Boost Kurbel (Race Face Turbine Cinch, Shimano M8000...).


----------



## Berrrnd (19. Dezember 2018)

.


----------



## benzinkanister (19. Dezember 2018)

Bei Amazon 348,97€ für die Non-Boost Pike. Aber irgendwie bin ich mir bei Amazon nicht so aicher was den support angeht falls die Gabel mal eingeschickt werden muss.

Die Race Face Kurbel hatte ich bei RCZ für 80€ gesehen, gibts jetzt aber leider nicht mehr. Im Bikemarkt gibt es eine für 119€ plus Versand.

Gruß


----------



## Pilatus (19. Dezember 2018)

hast du mal einen Link zur Pike?


----------



## benzinkanister (19. Dezember 2018)

RockShox Pike RCT3 SA Federgabel, Mattschwarz, konisch https://www.amazon.de/dp/B00V8SGW50/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_MGHgCb7R9DW5D


----------



## BigJohn (19. Dezember 2018)

Pilatus schrieb:


> hast du mal einen Link zur Pike?


Wenn du kaufen willst, dann mach schnell. Da der Link hier steht, wird er geklickt. Der Algorithmus schiebt dann den Preis rauf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pilatus (19. Dezember 2018)

ist schon wieder teurer...


----------



## Ahija (19. Dezember 2018)

Ich suche einen günstigen Satz Kettenblätter 110er LK fürs Rennrad. Gefahren wird eine SRAM Force 22 Kurbelgarnitur.
Aktuell ist 53/39 mit LK130 verbaut - so viel Bums in den Beinen habe ich dann aber doch (zugegebenermaßen) nicht.

Die SRAM Blätter kosten 99,99€ + 26,90€ für 50/34. Dazu den 110er LK Spider für 29,90€. Da bin ich preislich bei ner neuen Rival Kurbelgarnitur.
Gibt es da etwas empfehlenswertes? Muss kein 50/34 sein - darf auch gern kleiner übersetzt sein. Muss auch definitiv kein SRAM sein!

Bonuspunkte für ovale Blätter - die fahre ich am MTB sehr gerne.


----------



## fone (19. Dezember 2018)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Wenn du kaufen willst, dann mach schnell. Da der Link hier steht, wird er geklickt. Der Algorithmus schiebt dann den Preis rauf.





Pilatus schrieb:


> ist schon wieder teurer...


lol.


----------



## bs99 (19. Dezember 2018)

Ahija schrieb:


> Ich suche einen günstigen Satz Kettenblätter 110er LK fürs Rennrad. Gefahren wird eine SRAM Force 22 Kurbelgarnitur.
> Aktuell ist 53/39 mit LK130 verbaut - so viel Bums in den Beinen habe ich dann aber doch (zugegebenermaßen) nicht.
> 
> Die SRAM Blätter kosten 99,99€ + 26,90€ für 50/34. Dazu den 110er LK Spider für 29,90€. Da bin ich preislich bei ner neuen Rival Kurbelgarnitur.
> ...


Ich hab einen Satz 50-34 neu von einer Apex rumliegen, wenn das was hilft.
Ist aber 10f.


----------



## Ahija (19. Dezember 2018)

bs99 schrieb:


> Ich hab einen Satz 50-34 neu von einer Apex rumliegen, wenn das was hilft.
> Ist aber 10f.



Unterscheiden sich die Kettenblätter 10f und 11f denn?


----------



## bs99 (19. Dezember 2018)

Die Innenbreite der Kette sollte bei 10 und 11fach gleich sein, also müssten die KB passen - das legt auch Google nahe. Garantieren kann ich es nicht aber vielleicht weiss es ein Forenkollege.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (19. Dezember 2018)

Innenbreite der Ketten ist unterschiedlich, aber die Kette passt dennoch.


----------



## sp00n82 (19. Dezember 2018)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Innenbreite der Ketten ist unterschiedlich, aber die Kette passt dennoch.


Die Innenbreite bleibt gleich bei 11fach. Bei 12fach auch noch, soweit ich weiß.





https://www.fahrrad-workshop-sprockhoevel.de/fahrrad_ketten.htm


----------



## rebirth (19. Dezember 2018)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Innenbreite der Ketten ist unterschiedlich, aber die Kette passt dennoch.


Wat? Seit wann?

*Edit* huch, erst aktualisieren, dann posten


----------



## hasardeur (20. Dezember 2018)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Die Innenbreite bleibt gleich bei 11fach. Bei 12fach auch noch, soweit ich weiß.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 806488
> https://www.fahrrad-workshop-sprockhoevel.de/fahrrad_ketten.htm



Selbst nachgemessen kommt ein anderes Ergebnis raus. Ich bin bis dahin auch immer davon ausgegangen, dass sich ab 9x nichts mehr ändert. Vielleicht sind die oben angegebenen Maße aber das Minimum.


----------



## wirme (20. Dezember 2018)

Innenbreite ist bei 9-fach bis 12-fach mit 11/128" = 2,18mm identisch.
Die Pin Breite ist unterschiedlich.





Quelle:

https://radtechnik.awiki.org/chain.html


----------



## sauerlaender75 (20. Dezember 2018)

Suche eine Brand-X Ascend II Vario Sattelstütze /Dropper in 31,6


----------



## wirme (20. Dezember 2018)

sauerlaender75 schrieb:


> Suche eine Brand-X Ascend II Vario Sattelstütze /Dropper in 31,6



Ist die Eigenmarke von Chainreactioncycle.
Die werden von der Firma Tranzx gebaut.
Wird auch von Cube, Giant, Focus ... als Eigenmarke verkauft.

https://stravaigingmtb.com/2017/11/27/so-who-the-hell-made-this-dropper-post/

Bekommst du beim Bike Discount für 125 €.


----------



## sauerlaender75 (20. Dezember 2018)

Hey, Danke das ist ein sehr guter Hinweis!


----------



## wirme (20. Dezember 2018)

Bei einer internen würde ich dir zu der SDG raten.
Ist die beste Stütze, dich ich bis jetzt hatte.
Für 169 € echt ein Schnapper und von der Wartung her sehr kostengünstig.
Die Ersatzkartusche bekommst du für 40 €.


https://www.bike-components.de/de/SDG/Dropper-Post-Tellis-125-mm-Vario-Sattelstuetze-p65365/


----------



## beetle (23. Dezember 2018)

Kennt jemand einen guten Deal für eine SRAM Carbon Kurbel, 170mm, BSA? Zähne lasse ich mit Absicht offen, da ich eh davon ausgehe nicht das Passende zu finden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ahija (23. Dezember 2018)

beetle schrieb:


> Kennt jemand einen guten Deal für eine SRAM Carbon Kurbel, 170mm, BSA? Zähne lasse ich mit Absicht offen, da ich eh davon ausgehe nicht das Passende zu finden.



Kann eBay Kleinanzeigen empfehlen. Meine Force 22 hab ich für 85€ bekommen. 53/39 130er LK war der Nachteil.. alles umrüstbar und immernoch lohnenswert


----------



## prof.66 (24. Dezember 2018)

beetle schrieb:


> Kennt jemand einen guten Deal für eine SRAM Carbon Kurbel, 170mm, BSA? Zähne lasse ich mit Absicht offen, da ich eh davon ausgehe nicht das Passende zu finden.



Leider nur in 175mm aber für ne neue XX1 ein recht guter Preis

https://www.cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?cPath=41_100_715&products_id=15066


----------



## der_schwabe (25. Dezember 2018)

Hallo zusammen,
ich hatte heute Morgen einen 15% Jahresendrabatt Gutscheincode von fahrrad.de im Postfach. Idealerweise habe ich diesen versehentlich gelöscht 

Hat jemand die Mail auch bekommen und für den Gutschein keine Verwendung? Könnte diesen u.U. gebrauchen...

Vielen Dank und happy Trails


----------



## hasardeur (25. Dezember 2018)

der_schwabe schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ich hatte heute Morgen einen 15% Jahresendrabatt Gutscheincode von fahrrad.de im Postfach. Idealerweise habe ich diesen versehentlich gelöscht
> 
> Hat jemand die Mail auch bekommen und für den Gutschein keine Verwendung? Könnte diesen u.U. gebrauchen...
> ...



Unter „gelöschte Mails“ nachschauen?


----------



## der_schwabe (25. Dezember 2018)

@hasardeur Guter Tipp ... Auf die Idee bin ich auch selbst schon gekommen... aber im geleerten Papierkorb hab ich die Mail auch nicht gefunden...


----------



## beetle (25. Dezember 2018)

prof.66 schrieb:


> Leider nur in 175mm aber für ne neue XX1 ein recht guter Preis
> 
> https://www.cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?cPath=41_100_715&products_id=15066



Das ist in der Tat ein super Angebot. Ich brauche aber 170mm, da die Fahrerin klein ist.


----------



## jonalisa (25. Dezember 2018)

beetle schrieb:


> Das ist in der Tat ein super Angebot. Ich brauche aber 170mm, da die Fahrerin klein ist.


Wird alles überschätzt. Heutzutage werden ab Werk extrem kurze Kurbeln auch an XXL Bikes verbaut, da die modernen Geometrien nichts anderes zulassen...
Wer braucht schon Ergonomie und gesunde Knie, wenn man tiefes Tretlager und Fahrspaß haben kann


----------



## freetourer (25. Dezember 2018)

jonalisa schrieb:


> Wird alles überschätzt. Heutzutage werden ab Werk extrem kurze Kurbeln auch an XXL Bikes verbaut, da die modernen Geometrien nichts anderes zulassen...
> Wer braucht schon Ergonomie und gesunde Knie, wenn man tiefes Tretlager und Fahrspaß haben kann



Also trete ich unergonomisch wenn ich zu kurze Kurbeln fahre und bekomme kaputte Knie?


----------



## hasardeur (25. Dezember 2018)

der_schwabe schrieb:


> @hasardeur Guter Tipp ... Auf die Idee bin ich auch selbst schon gekommen... aber im geleerten Papierkorb hab ich die Mail auch nicht gefunden...



In meinem Papierkorb lag nur noch der 15% Code von Bikeunit: HR8T4NHL

Ist doch eh alles eins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_schwabe (25. Dezember 2018)

Danke  - allerdings ist der von mir gewünschte Artikel bei fahrrad.de (deutlich) günstiger als bei bike unit...


----------



## Puls220 (25. Dezember 2018)

Ich such eine extra weiche Feder (silber) für Lyrik U-Turn (2011) 

Neu oder gebraucht, Schnäppchen oder nicht weitgehend egal - Hauptsache lieferbar


----------



## toastet (25. Dezember 2018)

Sehr unwahrscheinlich die aufzutreiben, wenn Coil sein muss geht nur ohne U-Turn, die Federn bekommt man noch easy: https://www.bike-components.de/de/RockShox/Ersatzfeder-fuer-Lyrik-Coil-ab-Modell-2010-p32486/


----------



## jonalisa (25. Dezember 2018)

freetourer schrieb:


> Also trete ich unergonomisch wenn ich zu kurze Kurbeln fahre und bekomme kaputte Knie?


Du weißt genau so gut wie ich, dass dies von vielen Faktoren abhängt und, dass das hier jetzt den Rahmen sprengen würde.
Nachdem aber die meisten hier eh nur mehr shutteln bzw. nen Motor haben, erübrigt sich die Diskussion...


----------



## Mr_Chicks (25. Dezember 2018)

der_schwabe schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ich hatte heute Morgen einen 15% Jahresendrabatt Gutscheincode von fahrrad.de im Postfach. Idealerweise habe ich diesen versehentlich gelöscht
> 
> Hat jemand die Mail auch bekommen und für den Gutschein keine Verwendung? Könnte diesen u.U. gebrauchen...
> ...



Falls noch aktuell kann ich dir meinen Code zur Verfügung stellen. Dann komm ich wenigstens nicht selbst in Versuchung


----------



## huebrator (25. Dezember 2018)

der_schwabe schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ich hatte heute Morgen einen 15% Jahresendrabatt Gutscheincode von fahrrad.de im Postfach. Idealerweise habe ich diesen versehentlich gelöscht
> 
> Hat jemand die Mail auch bekommen und für den Gutschein keine Verwendung? Könnte diesen u.U. gebrauchen...
> ...


Dann nimmst den: BFW73VHH


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_schwabe (26. Dezember 2018)

@huebrator Vielen Dank für Deine Unterstützung. Mittlerweile wurde mir der Code schon von anderer Seite zugespielt!

Vielen Dank an alle, die mitgeholfen haben! 

Jetzt bekommt die Dame des Hauses u.a. ne SRAM X01 Eagle Kassette für <245,- EUR - das finde ich nen fairen Kurs... 

Happy Trails


----------



## zone23 (26. Dezember 2018)

prof.66 schrieb:


> Leider nur in 175mm aber für ne neue XX1 ein recht guter Preis
> 
> https://www.cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?cPath=41_100_715&products_id=15066



Moin. Kann diese auch 12fach?


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (26. Dezember 2018)

zone23 schrieb:


> Moin. Kann diese auch 12fach?


Natürlich, optimalerweise allerdings mit einem anderen Kettenblatt


----------



## prof.66 (26. Dezember 2018)

Du brauchst kein anderes KB, die Ketten von 11fach und 12fach sind im "inneren" Identisch, die unterscheiden sich nur in der äußeren Breite


----------



## decay (26. Dezember 2018)

Wollte ich auch sagen, das Xsync2 Blatt ist halt nochmal auf Verschleiß und noch mehr Abwurfsicherheit und Geräuscharmut konzipiert, das gezeigte funktioniert auch schon sehr gut.


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (26. Dezember 2018)

prof.66 schrieb:


> Du brauchst kein anderes KB, die Ketten von 11fach und 12fach sind im "inneren" Identisch, die unterscheiden sich nur in der äußeren Breite


War eher auf Boost gemünzt, je nachdem, was man gerade für einen Rahmen fährt.


----------



## prof.66 (26. Dezember 2018)

Boost ist natürlich ne andere Geschichte und da hast du recht, da sollte man dann ein anderes Kb montieren


----------



## Flo7 (26. Dezember 2018)

Hi,

hat jemand die XTR 9120 Bremse im Set günstiger gefunden als 343€??


----------



## bobons (26. Dezember 2018)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> hat jemand die XTR 9120 Bremse im Set günstiger gefunden als 343€??



Bisher nicht mal gebraucht im Bikemarkt. Da würde ich an Deiner Stelle schnell zuschlagen.


----------



## Ghoste (30. Dezember 2018)

Suche eine Sram Eagle x01/xx1 DUB Kurbel (non-boost).
Günstiger als 397,50€ https://r2-bike.com/SRAM-X01-Eagle-...ct-Mount-Kettenblatt-32-Zaehne-170-mm-schwarz

EDIT: Erledigt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bioantrieb (30. Dezember 2018)

Ghoste schrieb:


> Suche eine Sram Eagle x01/xx1 DUB Kurbel (non-boost).
> Günstiger als 397,50€ https://r2-bike.com/SRAM-X01-Eagle-...ct-Mount-Kettenblatt-32-Zaehne-170-mm-schwarz


Bei bikecomponents für 379€


----------



## Ghoste (30. Dezember 2018)

Bioantrieb schrieb:


> Bei bikecomponents für 379€


Ja ist leider die 175mm Variante. Dachte es geht aus meinem Link hervor...


----------



## Bioantrieb (30. Dezember 2018)

Sorry, hab ich glatt übersehen.


----------



## demlak (30. Dezember 2018)

Suche 5 Liter Kanister F100 Fahrradreiniger günstiger als 45,97 Euro (Inkl. Versand) wie es hier gerade bei Amazon zu bekommen ist https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B0077OHM6C


----------



## kleinerHai (2. Januar 2019)

Suche Truvativ Stylo/Descendant Carbon DUB 170 mm günstiger als 217.50€
Boost oder Non-boost ist egal:
https://r2-bike.com/TRUVATIV-Kurbel...C-2-Direct-Mount-Kettenblatt-32-Zaehne-170-mm

Und SQLab oder Syntace Carbon Lenker mit 12° günstiger als 184 €
https://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8;product=300377

Danke Euch!


----------



## Ghoste (2. Januar 2019)

kleinerHai schrieb:


> Suche Truvativ Stylo/Descendant Carbon DUB 170 mm günstiger als 217.50€
> Boost oder Non-boost ist egal:
> https://r2-bike.com/TRUVATIV-Kurbel...C-2-Direct-Mount-Kettenblatt-32-Zaehne-170-mm
> 
> ...




Kurbel 214,90€ :
https://www.tnc-hamburg.com/TNC-Sho...CAJbsIYZgDouOYz9csnpycYhRG40jsHIaArSQEALw_wcB


----------



## Ghoste (2. Januar 2019)

kleinerHai schrieb:


> Suche Truvativ Stylo/Descendant Carbon DUB 170 mm günstiger als 217.50€
> Boost oder Non-boost ist egal:
> https://r2-bike.com/TRUVATIV-Kurbel...C-2-Direct-Mount-Kettenblatt-32-Zaehne-170-mm
> 
> ...



Oder leg bisschen was drauf und nimm die hier: 



Ghoste schrieb:


> Race Face Next SL G4 170mm 26er KB 279,90€
> 
> https://www.tnc-hamburg.com/TNC-Sho...bel-170-mm-Cinch-Single-26-Zaehne--42279.html


----------



## trebor287 (2. Januar 2019)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> hat jemand die XTR 9120 Bremse im Set günstiger gefunden als 343€??




Darf ich fragen wo es das Set zu dem Preis gab bzw gibt?


----------



## Flo7 (2. Januar 2019)

trebor287 schrieb:


> Darf ich fragen wo es das Set zu dem Preis gab bzw gibt?



Fahrrad.de mit nem Gutschein, allerdings gerade ausverkauft!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ForG (11. Januar 2019)

Hallo Zusammen,
nachdem man mir gestern 3 Räder gestolen hat (mein Liteville 301 in raw haben die Könner ihres Fachs verschmäht), suche ich nun für meine Freundin ein Fully.
Anforderung:
Größe M / 18" (Körpergröße 169cm, SL unbekannt, dasCube HPC120 in 20" war einen Tacken zu groß)
27,5er
Schaltung (2x11) / Bremsen komplett XT (SLX wäre auch O.K.)
Dropperpost
Gerne FOX, RS wäre auch O.K., Federweg 120 - 140mm
Gewicht wenn möglich <13kg
Rahmen gerne Alu
Budget 2k
Sitzposition komfortabel und weniger sportlich betont
Ziel: Touren im Sauerland, S1 bis max. Übergang zu S2

Falls jemand etwas verwertbares findet oder etwas gutes gebrauchtes abzugeben hat, bin ich sehr dankbar!

LG
ForG


----------



## Bioantrieb (11. Januar 2019)

Merida One-Twenty XT-Edition, hat zwar keine XT Bremsen, ist aber von der Geometrie her super und für unter 2000€ zu haben, XT-Kolben kann man ja später mal nachrüsten. Gewicht liegt bei 13 kg


----------



## ForG (11. Januar 2019)

Bioantrieb schrieb:


> Merida One-Twenty XT-Edition, hat zwar keine XT Bremsen, ist aber von der Geometrie her super und für unter 2000€ zu haben, XT-Kolben kann man ja später mal nachrüsten. Gewicht liegt bei 13 kg


MERIDA hört sich schon mal gut an, das Angebot <1.700€ ist interessant. Vielen Dank!
Eins der 3 Räder war ein Merida HT...


----------



## michael66 (11. Januar 2019)

ForG schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> nachdem man mir gestern 3 Räder gestolen hat (mein Liteville 301 in raw haben die Könner ihres Fachs verschmäht), suche ich nun für meine Freundin ein Fully.
> Anforderung:
> Größe M / 18" (Körpergröße 169cm, SL unbekannt, dasCube HPC120 in 20" war einen Tacken zu groß)
> ...



Hat zwar 160 mm Federweg,aber ein super Preis für ein neues Fanes
https://alutech-cycles.com/Fanes-40-Komplettbike-275-v2-Gr-M


----------



## ForG (11. Januar 2019)

michael66 schrieb:


> Hat zwar 160 mm Federweg,aber ein super Preis für ein neues Fanes
> https://alutech-cycles.com/Fanes-40-Komplettbike-275-v2-Gr-M


Der Link ist leider tot.


----------



## Ahija (11. Januar 2019)

Für S1 ist n 160mm Fully auch nix. Fahre ich auf der Hausrunde selbst oftmals und das macht nicht immer Spaß. Lieber was um 130-140mm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghoste (11. Januar 2019)

ForG schrieb:


> (mein Liteville 301 in raw haben die Könner ihres Fachs verschmäht)
> 
> Falls jemand etwas verwertbares findet oder etwas gutes gebrauchtes abzugeben hat, bin ich sehr dankbar!
> 
> ...



Sorry, aber da musste ich heute mittag schon lachen  
Wenn die Könner ihres Fachs das 301 verschmäht haben, dann würde ich klar zu einem weiteren LV tendieren.

Z.B. 301 MK 11 oder 11/2 wie hier. Evtl etwas überdimensioniert, aber sichr interessant.
https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/1104596-liteville-301-mk-11-grosse-m-race-black

Oder du baust ein tolle H3 auf, ist sicher ebenso interessant.
https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/1171251-liteville-h3-mk2-grosse-m

Da du schon ein LV hast, solltest du wissen woran du bist.
Die meisten „neuen“ Räder können bis auf eine etwas andere Geometrie nicht mehr.

Schau ich mir in den Tests die tollen „trailbikes“ mit 120mm-130mm an, sind die beinahe alle ü 14kg und kosten ein Vermögen...
(Siehe aktuellen Test der Bike, als Referenz in dieser Klasse GT Sensor CRB Pro mit 14,3kg und 5499€)


----------



## Martina H. (11. Januar 2019)

ForG schrieb:


> Größe M / 18" (Körpergröße 169cm, SL unbekannt, dasCube HPC120 in 20" war einen Tacken zu groß)




Das 20Zoll war bestimmt nicht nur einen Tacken zu gross   - bei 169cm würde ich auch nicht nach M suchen. S sollte eher passen...


----------



## michael66 (11. Januar 2019)

ForG schrieb:


> Der Link ist leider tot.


Ist dann wohl leider schon verkauft,war ein Fanes in M von 3400€ auf 1899€ reduziert.


----------



## ForG (11. Januar 2019)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Das 20Zoll war bestimmt nicht nur einen Tacken zu gross   - bei 169cm würde ich auch nicht nach M suchen. S sollte passen...


Es sah nicht soooo schlimm aus, aber vielleicht schaue ich doch mal beim Örtlichen.
Danke für den Tipp!


----------



## wirme (11. Januar 2019)

ForG schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> nachdem man mir gestern 3 Räder gestolen hat (mein Liteville 301 in raw haben die Könner ihres Fachs verschmäht), suche ich nun für meine Freundin ein Fully.
> Anforderung:
> Größe M / 18" (Körpergröße 169cm, SL unbekannt, dasCube HPC120 in 20" war einen Tacken zu groß)
> ...




Im BD Megastore in Bonn ist aktuell Abverkauft der 2018-er Räder. Da gibt es 20 %. Da bekommst du alles was auch auf der BD Seite zu finden ist.

Wenn du Glück hast, bekommst du auch einen Aussteller. Da machen die 30 % drauf.


----------



## ForG (11. Januar 2019)

wirme schrieb:


> Im BD Megastore in Bonn ist aktuell Abverkauft der 2018-er Räder. Da gibt es 20 %. Da bekommst du alles was auch auf der BD Seite zu finden ist.
> 
> Wenn du Glück hast, bekommst du auch einen Aussteller. Da machen die 30 % drauf.


Danke für den Tipp!


----------



## wirme (11. Januar 2019)

ForG schrieb:


> Danke für den Tipp!



Die Sauerländer müssen sich doch gegenseitig helfen


----------



## bobons (12. Januar 2019)

ForG schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> nachdem man mir gestern 3 Räder gestolen hat (mein Liteville 301 in raw haben die Könner ihres Fachs verschmäht), suche ich nun für meine Freundin ein Fully.
> Anforderung:
> Größe M / 18" (Körpergröße 169cm, SL unbekannt, dasCube HPC120 in 20" war einen Tacken zu groß)
> ...



Tut mir leid zu hören mit den Rädern. Wäre Selbstaufbau etwas für sie? Dann gibt es hier einen günstigen 101-Rahmen: https://www.bike-components.de/de/L...ckShox-Monarch-DebonAir-Auslaufmodell-p47806/

Du brauchst dazu ein Evo6-HR. Habe mal den Konfigurator bemüht, siehe Anhang:






S dürfte passen mit 130 mm Federweg, das wäre dann die Schnäppchengabel dazu:
Rockshox Revelation RL Solo Air 27.5'', 230 Euro:
https://www.alltricks.de/F-11918-fo...air_27_5_____boost_15x110mm_offset_51___black

Das bekommt man auch für 2k aufgebaut. Hätte dazu hier eine komplette GX Eagle 12s, neu für 320 Euro, falls das nicht zu sehr von Deinen Vorgaben abweicht.

PS: Hätte auch einen DT H1700 35 LRS hier für 180 Euro, falls Du Dir das Umzentrieren der HR-Felge zutraust.
PPS: Habe mal aus Langeweile eine Teileliste erstellt: 
 
2133 Euro bei 12,9 kg ohne Pedale, inklusive Fox Dropper (gebraucht, Bikemarkt) und Guide RS-Bremsen (gebraucht).


----------



## Ghoste (12. Januar 2019)

Etwas über dem Preislimit aber sicher interessant.

GT Sensor Carbon Expert für 2.499,00€

http://www.cyclery.de/gt-sensor-car...z4K1QdsJK-vJVi3bxEGBavVfno8uCmcUaAgv2EALw_wcB


----------



## ForG (12. Januar 2019)

bobons schrieb:


> Tut mir leid zu hören mit den Rädern. Wäre Selbstaufbau etwas für sie? Dann gibt es hier einen günstigen 101-Rahmen: https://www.bike-components.de/de/L...ckShox-Monarch-DebonAir-Auslaufmodell-p47806/
> 
> Du brauchst dazu ein Evo6-HR. Habe mal den Konfigurator bemüht, siehe Anhang:
> 
> ...


Wow, danke, darüber denke ich nach!
Ich habe mein 301 selbst aufgebaut, also kein Problem.
Aber ich würde komplett auf Shimano setzen, damit fühle ich mich wohl und ich habe alle Ersatzteile.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ForG (12. Januar 2019)

Ghoste schrieb:


> Etwas über dem Preislimit aber sicher interessant.
> 
> GT Sensor Carbon Expert für 2.499,00€
> 
> http://www.cyclery.de/gt-sensor-car...z4K1QdsJK-vJVi3bxEGBavVfno8uCmcUaAgv2EALw_wcB


Auch interessant!


----------



## Ghoste (12. Januar 2019)

ForG schrieb:


> Wow, danke, darüber denke ich nach!
> Ich habe mein 301 selbst aufgebaut, also kein Problem.
> Aber ich würde komplett auf Shimano setzen, damit fühle ich mich wohl und ich habe alle Ersatzteile.





ForG schrieb:


> Auch interessant!



Ich hätte bei beiden Optionen eine schnelle Entscheidung getroffen, nach deinen Antworten.
(auch wenn ein Vorschlag von mir kam, würde ich den Aufbau mit o.g. Rahmen bevorzugen )


----------



## sp00n82 (12. Januar 2019)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Das 20Zoll war bestimmt nicht nur einen Tacken zu gross   - bei 169cm würde ich auch nicht nach M suchen. S sollte eher passen...


Bei 20" bin ich bei dir, bei M nicht unbedingt. Das ist ja immer herstellerabhängig, was S oder M denn jetzt genau ist. Wenn M aber dann 18" entspricht, dann ist es aber wohl tatsächlich zu groß. 

Mein Banshee Rune z.B. hab ich trotz 167cm in M genommen. Hat dafür dann aber auch nur ein 42cm Sitzrohr, was ca. 16,5" entspräche, wobei die Sitzrohre ja auch tendenziell im Vergleich zum restlichen Rahmen immer kürzer werden (zumindest bei vielen Herstellern). Deswegen gehen sie ja auch eher weg von den Zollwerten und hin zu den "ungebundenen" Größenangaben.


----------



## Martina H. (12. Januar 2019)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Bei 20" bin ich bei dir, bei M nicht unbedingt. Das ist ja immer herstellerabhängig, was S oder M denn jetzt genau ist. Wenn M aber dann 18" entspricht, dann ist es aber wohl tatsächlich zu groß.



Sicher muss man sich die genauen Daten ansehen. Und Du hast recht im Einzelfall kann es je nach Einsatzbereich und persönlicher Vorliebe sinnvoll sein den nächstgrösseren Rahmen zu nehmen. Generell würde ich aber trotzdem bei 169cm zu S tendieren - bei den meisten Herstellern ist das 16 Zoll (und ja, ich weiss, die Sitzrohrlänge sagt heute auch wieder kaum was über die tatsächliche Grösse aus - eine Orientierung ist das aber allemal).


----------



## butlibut (13. Januar 2019)

Hallo, 
nachdem mir vor kurzem mein Hardtail, das die letzte Zeit als Alltagsrad gedient hat, suche ich Ersatz.

Konkret suche ich ein Alltagstaugliches Stadtrad, idealerweise mit Nabendynamo und festen Schutzblechen.

Größe M sollte gut passen.
Bin offen für Kette und Riemen. 
Ordentliche Bremsen (Scheibe). 
Kein Eisenschwein. 
Feldwegtauglich. 
Komfortable Geometrie (bei sportlicher Geometrie schaff ichs nicht gemäßigt zu fahren -> schwitzen).
Soll gut rollen.

Budget bis ca. 600€.
Gerne auch gebraucht in gutem Zustand. 

Vielleicht hat ja jemand eine Idee oder stand vor Kurzem vor einer ähnlichen Wahl. 

Vielen Dank!


----------



## der-gute (13. Januar 2019)

Tourenrad-Forum?


----------



## Nd-60 (13. Januar 2019)

butlibut schrieb:


> Hallo,
> nachdem mir vor kurzem mein Hardtail, das die letzte Zeit als Alltagsrad gedient hat, suche ich Ersatz.
> 
> Konkret suche ich ein Alltagstaugliches Stadtrad, idealerweise mit Nabendynamo und festen Schutzblechen.
> ...



Mit dem Budget wirds kaum was mit Riemen werden. Auch Licht/ Scheibe und Schutzblech. das ganze auch noch zuverlässig. Echt knapp bemessen.
Du kannst nur nach gebrauchen Rädern schauen, was von Kalkoff oder Diamant. Die sind denke ich mehr auf der comfort Schiene. 
ich selbst habe ein scott sub evo 10 aus 14. Das ist eher von der gestreckten sportlichen Sorte. Kannst du also bereits von deiner Liste streichen. 
Tourenrad Forum wird wohl besser passen mit deiner Frage.


----------



## bobons (14. Januar 2019)

butlibut schrieb:


> Hallo,
> nachdem mir vor kurzem mein Hardtail, das die letzte Zeit als Alltagsrad gedient hat, suche ich Ersatz.
> 
> Konkret suche ich ein Alltagstaugliches Stadtrad, idealerweise mit Nabendynamo und festen Schutzblechen.
> ...



Gerade gibt es ein Raleigh Rushhour 2.0 2017 in M/50 cm bei amazon: https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B071NPLTYS?psc=1
Aktuell für "*EUR 477,24 & Kostenlose Lieferung*" gelistet.
Kostet sonst 630-800 Euro, ist mit 16,xx kg für die Ausstattung noch OK. Schöner und leichter wäre es ohne Federgabel. Geometrietabelle ist hier.


*Schaltung */ 27-G Shimano Acera
*Schalthebel */ Shimano Acera M3000
*Kurbel */ Shimano Acera T3010
*Zahnkranz */ Shimano HG200
*Übersetzung */ vorne: 48/36/26, hinten: 11-34
*Kette */ Shimano CN-HG53
*Bremsen */ Magura HS11, hydraulische Felgenbremse
*Scheinwerfer */ AXA Blueline30, LED mit Standlicht
*Rücklicht */ AXA Blueline, LED mit Standlicht
*Rahmen */ Trekking 1.5, Aluminium
*Gabel */ SR Suntour NEX HLO, blockierbar
*Vorbau */ Concept SL
*Lenker */ Concept SL Riser
*Sattel */ Selle Bassano Terra
*Sattelstütze */ Concept SL
*Pedale */ Sport Aluminium, mit Reflektor
*Felgen */ Concept
*Naben */ vorne: Shimano DH-C3000, Nabendynamo mit Schnellspanner, hinten: Shimano Acera T3000, mit Schnellspanner
*Bereifung */ Schwalbe Citizen, 37-622
*Schutzblech */ Kunststoff, mit Kantenschutz
*Gepäckträger */ Tour, Aluminium
*Ständer */ Hinterbauständer
*Modelljahr*: 2017



Member57 schrieb:


> Tourenrad Forum wird wohl besser passen mit deiner Frage.


----------



## Risiko (15. Januar 2019)

Ich suche ein Trail/Enduro LRS. Boost, 650b und einigermaßen bezahlbar. 

Falls außerdem zufällig jemand mal über eine günstige 37mm Offset Gabel (150mm) stolpert, wäre das auch nicht übel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (15. Januar 2019)

Risiko schrieb:


> Ich suche ein Trail/Enduro LRS. Boost, 650b und einigermaßen bezahlbar.
> 
> Falls außerdem zufällig jemand mal über eine günstige 37mm Offset Gabel (150mm) stolpert, wäre das auch nicht übel


Gab doch letztens/oder immer noch diese von Commencal: https://www.commencal-store.de/e13-rims-formula-hubs-alc-enduro-wheelset-c2x24856340
Wenn ein XD-Freilauf passt. Bisschen was wurde dazu schon im Laberthread geschrieben.


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (15. Januar 2019)

Risiko schrieb:


> Ich suche ein Trail/Enduro LRS. Boost, 650b und einigermaßen bezahlbar.
> 
> Falls außerdem zufällig jemand mal über eine günstige 37mm Offset Gabel (150mm) stolpert, wäre das auch nicht übel


schau mal in den Schnäppchen Thread.
LRS von Superstarcomponenents mit brauchbaren Teilen für 123€ inklusive Versand mit Code 100notes.


----------



## Risiko (15. Januar 2019)

Danke, hab ich natürlich gesehen. Im Laberthread wurde aber irgendwie kein gutes Haar an den Superstar-Sachen gelassen 

//Davon angesehen: Welchen LRS dort gibt es schon für 123€? Wenn ich bspw. den (teureren) FlowEx LRS auswähle, funktioniert der Code außerdem nicht.


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (15. Januar 2019)

Risiko schrieb:


> Danke, hab ich natürlich gesehen. Im Laberthread wurde aber irgendwie kein gutes Haar an den Superstar-Sachen gelassen


Die Aufbauqualität sei nicht optimal? Who cares? Dann spannt man halt nach Gehör oder mit Schätzeisen nach. Ob die Aufbauqualität bei anderen LRS besser ist, glaube ich nach meinen Erfahrungen nicht. Aber die Räder werden auch ohne Nacharbeit nicht explodieren. Du kannst deiner Fahrradwerkstatt auch noch 100€ in die Hand drücken für die Nacharbeit. Das dürfte schnell verdientes Geld sein. Ich würde dir für 100€ jeden Tag LRS nachzentrieren oder -spannen.


----------



## Risiko (15. Januar 2019)

Risiko schrieb:


> Danke, hab ich natürlich gesehen. Im Laberthread wurde aber irgendwie kein gutes Haar an den Superstar-Sachen gelassen
> 
> //Davon angesehen: Welchen LRS dort gibt es schon für 123€? Wenn ich bspw. den (teureren) FlowEx LRS auswähle, funktioniert der Code außerdem nicht.



@BigJohn  Danke für den Tipp. Sieht prinzipiell gut aus. Allerdings bräuchte ich Shimano Freilauf. Konnte auch auf die Schnelle nix finden, ob man das bei Formula gut umrüsten kann.


----------



## Risiko (15. Januar 2019)

Asphaltsurfer schrieb:


> Die Aufbauqualität sei nicht optimal? Who cares? Dann spannt man halt nach Gehör oder mit Schätzeisen nach. Ob die Aufbauqualität bei anderen LRS besser ist, glaube ich nach meinen Erfahrungen nicht. Aber die Räder werden auch ohne Nacharbeit nicht explodieren. Du kannst deiner Fahrradwerkstatt auch noch 100€ in die Hand drücken für die Nacharbeit. Das dürfte schnell verdientes Geld sein. Ich würde dir für 100€ jeden Tag LRS nachzentrieren oder -spannen.



Ok, danke. Leider klappt das mit dem Code noch immer nicht :/

//edit: jetzt check ich's. Es geht nur um den im anderen thread verlinkten LRS...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asphaltsurfer (15. Januar 2019)

Risiko schrieb:


> Ok, danke. Leider klappt das mit dem Code noch immer nicht :/


nicht? Aktion zu Ende?
Bei mir hat es für zwei LRS gereicht. Aber auch ohne Code ist es guter Preis.


----------



## Risiko (15. Januar 2019)

doch geht jetzt (dacht ursprünglich, der Code gilt für alle LRS). Leider ist schwarz ausverkauft. Muss ich wohl silber nehmen..aber für 110€..notfalls wirds nur ein Ersatz-LRS


///Hast du Erfahrung, wie lange das bei denen dauert?


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (15. Januar 2019)

Risiko schrieb:


> doch geht jetzt (dacht ursprünglich, der Code gilt für alle LRS). Leider ist schwarz ausverkauft. Muss ich wohl silber nehmen..aber für 110€..notfalls wirds nur ein Ersatz-LRS
> 
> 
> ///Hast du Erfahrung, wie lange das bei denen dauert?


Der erste der beiden LRS ist schon in der Post!


----------



## Risiko (15. Januar 2019)

alles klar, ich hab auch mal geordert. Wenn er mir gar nicht taugt, wirds halt der Ersatz-LRS oder so...Ich nehm eh mal an, dass die relatic schwer ausfallen werden...


----------



## rebirth (15. Januar 2019)

Risiko schrieb:


> Ich suche ein Trail/Enduro LRS. Boost, 650b und einigermaßen bezahlbar.


Hätte nen Bontrager von meinem Remedy rumfliegen. Falls es was gebrauchtes sein darf, ....


----------



## Mithras (18. Januar 2019)

Falls das jemand weiß, gab es / gibt es auch bei Last Bikes eine Art "WSV/Sale" ? Wenn ja, zu welcher Zeit ca


----------



## wirme (18. Januar 2019)

Suche eine Fully Rahmen gebraucht oder neu:
- Größe S oder 16 Zoll
- Boost Standard
- Federweg >= 140 mm

Wenn da mal einer was findet.


----------



## elfGrad (18. Januar 2019)

Suche Rock Shox Pike für 26" mit 160mm Federweg


----------



## bobons (18. Januar 2019)

elfGrad schrieb:


> Suche Rock Shox Pike für 26" mit 160mm Federweg



https://www.amazon.de/RockShox-Fede...UA/ref=olp_product_details?_encoding=UTF8&me=

EUR 426,50

Federsystem: Solo Air
Dämpfung: Charger Damper
Pike RCT3 SA 26" 160mm, mattschwarz, Disc, konisch (15mm Maxle Ultimate)


----------



## SiggiSmalls (19. Januar 2019)

Suche: SLX Shimano BR M675 Bremshebel Rechts.

Hier kriegt man den passenden für Links für nen zwanni:
https://www.cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?products_id=17242


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asko (19. Januar 2019)

Kannst höchstens im Bikemarkt ein Suchabo machen und hoffen das was kommt.

Hab selber lange genug danach gesucht und nichts gefunden, die SLX 675 Bremsen gibts quasi in keinen Shop mehr.

Edit: oder brauchst du wirklich nur den Bremshebel?
Die ZEE Hebel gibts noch:
Der ist Baugleich nur die Schraube für die Griffweitenverstellung fehlt: https://www.bike-components.de/de/Shimano/ZEE-Bremsgriff-BL-M640-B-p35551/


----------



## sauerlaender75 (19. Januar 2019)

SiggiSmalls schrieb:


> Suche: SLX Shimano BR M675 Bremshebel Rechts.
> 
> Hier kriegt man den passenden für Links für nen zwanni:
> https://www.cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?products_id=17242



Echt?  

Den linken gibt es im Überfluss ... der rechte ist eher Mangelware.


----------



## wirme (19. Januar 2019)

https://www.bike-components.de/de/Shimano/SLX-Bremshebel-fuer-BL-M675-BL-M675-B-p39822/


----------



## Frankenracer (22. Januar 2019)

Hallo bin auf der suche nach einen Fox Dämpfer mit der Einbaulänge 165mm wenn es geht ein
Angebot danke


----------



## ThereWillBeCake (23. Januar 2019)

Hi, ich suche eine preisgünstige, stabile und zuverlässige Kurbel, 1x11, Alu, Boost mit 170mm Kurbelarmlänge. Optimalerweise bereits mit 30er oder 32er Kettenblatt. Wichtig ist einfache Wartung (optimalerweise self-extracting, kein Spezialwerkzeug etc.)
Tendiere gerade zur neuen Truvativ Descendant 6K DUB, die scheint vom Preis-Leistungsverhältnis ganz vernünftig, ist aber halt ziemlich hässlich. Shimano XT wäre auch eine Option, kostet dann aber mit Kettenblattaber auch schon min. 150€. 
Kennt da jemand alternativen bzw. schöne Schnäppchen?


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (23. Januar 2019)

ThereWillBeCake schrieb:


> Hi, ich suche eine preisgünstige, stabile und zuverlässige Kurbel, 1x11, Alu, Boost mit 170mm Kurbelarmlänge. Optimalerweise bereits mit 30er oder 32er Kettenblatt. Wichtig ist einfache Wartung (optimalerweise self-extracting, kein Spezialwerkzeug etc.)
> Tendiere gerade zur neuen Truvativ Descendant 6K DUB, die scheint vom Preis-Leistungsverhältnis ganz vernünftig, ist aber halt ziemlich hässlich. Shimano XT wäre auch eine Option, kostet dann aber mit Kettenblattaber auch schon min. 150€.
> Kennt da jemand alternativen bzw. schöne Schnäppchen?


Guckst du


----------



## schmitr3 (23. Januar 2019)

Shimano SLX-Kurbel plus 32er Kettenblatt für zusammen 100€ und fertig. Ist eh schöner als SRAM. Und sogar als die XT.


----------



## ThereWillBeCake (23. Januar 2019)

@Asphaltsurfer Dein Ernst? LMGTFY-Link in nem "Suche.."-Thread  ? Die meisten (für mich) bezahlbaren Kurbeln sind in 170mm & Boost gerade nicht lieferbar, deswegen schreibe ich ja hier,vielleicht kennt ja jemand Shops/Teile die ich nicht auf dem Schirm hatte. Dafür ist der Thread doch da oder hab ich was falsch verstanden?

@schmitr3 Merci, SLX hatte ich bisher wirklich nicht aufm Schirm.


----------



## demlak (23. Januar 2019)

was asphaltsurfer dir mitteilen wollte: hier ist kein beratungsthread.. hier ist ein suche thread. um etwas zu suchen muss man schon ganz genau wissen was man sucht.. sprich: nenne einen artikel und den bisher dazu gefundenen preis. und frage dann ob jemand einen besseres angebot dazu kennt. siehe erstes posting in diesem thread.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Risiko (23. Januar 2019)

https://www.chainreactioncycles.com/de/de/truvativ-descendant-chainset-11-speed-gxp/rp-prod181316

hab vorher die hier geordert. Ist halt nicht DUB, sondern BSA/GXP.  Und man braucht noch ein Boost Offset Kettenblatt dazu.


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (23. Januar 2019)

ThereWillBeCake schrieb:


> @Asphaltsurfer Dein Ernst? LMGTFY-Link in nem "Suche.."-Thread  ? Die meisten (für mich) bezahlbaren Kurbeln sind in 170mm & Boost gerade nicht lieferbar, deswegen schreibe ich ja hier,vielleicht kennt ja jemand Shops/Teile die ich nicht auf dem Schirm hatte. Dafür ist der Thread doch da oder hab ich was falsch verstanden?
> 
> @schmitr3 Merci, SLX hatte ich bisher wirklich nicht aufm Schirm.


Ja, ist mein Ernst. Welchen Informationsgewinn hast du erwartet, den dir das Angebot der üblichen Onlineversender nicht bieten konnte?
Und wenn die SLX nicht auf deinem Schirm war, dann schau mal, welche Kurbeln dir als erste angeboten werden. Der vierte Treffer ist bei mir eine SLX (allerdings ohne Kettenblatt) zu einem guten Kurs und sogar in 170mm lieferbar. und bei dir?


----------



## gamble (4. Februar 2019)

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einer neuen CN HG95 Kette 10-fach. Bisher günstiges Angebot inkl. Versand wäre bei Amazon für 22 Euro glatt.
Die Bestellung geht heute Abend raus. Evtl. hat von euch ja noch jemand einen guten Tipp und zufällig den Mega Schnappa irgendwo gesehen. Danke schonmal!


----------



## Ahija (4. Februar 2019)

gamble schrieb:


> Ich bin auf der Suche nach einer neuen CN HG95 Kette 10-fach. Bisher günstiges Angebot inkl. Versand wäre bei Amazon für 22 Euro glatt.
> Die Bestellung geht heute Abend raus. Evtl. hat von euch ja noch jemand einen guten Tipp und zufällig den Mega Schnappa irgendwo gesehen. Danke schonmal!



Lass mich heute abend mal in meinen Schrank schauen. Ich bin zu 98% sicher, dass ich noch eine flammneue XT 10-fach Kette liegen habe. Preislich kriegen wir das drunter hin.


----------



## Nd-60 (4. Februar 2019)

gamble schrieb:


> Ich bin auf der Suche nach einer neuen CN HG95 Kette 10-fach. Bisher günstiges Angebot inkl. Versand wäre bei Amazon für 22 Euro glatt.
> Die Bestellung geht heute Abend raus. Evtl. hat von euch ja noch jemand einen guten Tipp und zufällig den Mega Schnappa irgendwo gesehen. Danke schonmal!


Bike Discount verkauft sie günstiger, aber da kommen noch Versandkosten hinzu,bzw Mindestbestellwert


----------



## gamble (4. Februar 2019)

Member57 schrieb:


> Bike Discount verkauft sie günstiger, aber da kommen noch Versandkosten hinzu,bzw Mindestbestellwert



Da ich aktuell nicht mehr auf dem Bestellzettel habe, wäre es in Summe leider teurer. Trotzdem Danke!

Ich warte dann mal auf eine Rückmeldung von @Ahija. Auf dem Bikemarkt hier ist leider derzeit auch nichts zu finden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardtails (4. Februar 2019)

dt swiss 350 142x12  32loch mit normalen speichen und xd irgendwo billiger als 127,5+versand gesehen?


----------



## bobons (4. Februar 2019)

Man kann auch die Ultegra CN-6701 nehmen. Kostet nur leider gleich viel wie die HG95. 
Oder eine 11-fach Kette. War hier bei einem Rad die einzige Möglichkeit, einen 10-fach-Antrieb leiser zu bekommen. 10-fach-Ketten haben gerasselt, und auch nicht so gut geschaltet.


----------



## bobons (4. Februar 2019)

skwal83 schrieb:


> dt swiss 350 142x12 mit xd irgendwo billiger als 127,5+versand gesehen?



Demnächst im Bikemarkt dank RCZ-Angebot um 30 Euro + Versand: http://www.rczbikeshop.de/de/dt-swi...sc-6-bolts-12x142mm-black-white-02004212.html

EDIT: Ja ist für Shimano, aber XD-Freiläufe sollte es ab ~30 Euro geben.


----------



## hardtails (4. Februar 2019)

bobons schrieb:


> Demnächst im Bikemarkt dank RCZ-Angebot um 30 Euro + Versand: http://www.rczbikeshop.de/de/dt-swi...sc-6-bolts-12x142mm-black-white-02004212.html
> 
> EDIT: Ja ist für Shimano, aber XD-Freiläufe sollte es ab ~30 Euro geben.


den hatte ich auch gesehen, davonb gabs aber nicht viele
ich hab die mail aufgemacht als sie kam, war schon ausverkauft. und ich bekomme sie meist ziemlich früh


----------



## Artos (5. Februar 2019)

Hallo,
ich bin auf der Suche nach einem gescheiten Schloss. Gibt’s da grad wo nen Schnapper ?

greetz
der art


----------



## toastet (6. Februar 2019)

Kaufberatung ist nebenan. Schnapper hier für 4,99: http://amazon.de/Ultrasport-Fahrradschloss-Schlüsseln-Spiralkabelschloss-Zweirädern/dp/B0746TRQBX/


----------



## ForG (6. Februar 2019)

toastet schrieb:


> Kaufberatung ist nebenan. Schnapper hier für 4,99: http://amazon.de/Ultrasport-Fahrradschloss-Schlüsseln-Spiralkabelschloss-Zweirädern/dp/B0746TRQBX/



Das ist wie kein Schloss.
Höchstens als Schutz vor Gelegenheitsdiebstahl beim Kaffeetrinken.


----------



## sauerlaender75 (6. Februar 2019)

toastet schrieb:


> Kaufberatung ist nebenan. Schnapper hier für 4,99: http://amazon.de/Ultrasport-Fahrradschloss-Schlüsseln-Spiralkabelschloss-Zweirädern/dp/B0746TRQBX/



nicht mal das ...


----------



## ForG (6. Februar 2019)

sauerlaender75 schrieb:


> nicht mal das ...



Ich habe gerade 6k sozialisiert, ich werde aufrüsten.


----------



## Apollon (6. Februar 2019)

Preis-Leistungssieger bei Schlössern dürfte das Btwin Bügelschloss 920 U von Decathlon für 30 Euro sein. Gibts auch in anderen Größen. Ist übrigends ca 100-150 Gramm schwerer als angegeben. Und die Fahrradhalterung taugt eher nicht, falls das relevant ist.
Und ich empfehle, falls das Rad in der Öffentlichkeit abgestellt werden soll, noch 1-2 Stahlkabel zusätzlich zu nutzen, um Vorderrad etc mit abzusichern

https://www.decathlon.de/p/fahrradschloss-bugelschloss-920-u-schwarz/_/R-p-145313


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ahija (6. Februar 2019)

Apollon schrieb:


> Preis-Leistungssieger bei Schlössern dürfte das Btwin Bügelschloss 920 U von Decathlon für 30 Euro sein. Gibts auch in anderen Größen. Ist übrigends ca 100-150 Gramm schwerer als angegeben. Und die Fahrradhalterung taugt eher nicht, falls das relevant ist.
> Und ich empfehle, falls das Rad in der Öffentlichkeit abgestellt werden soll, noch 1-2 Stahlkabel zusätzlich zu nutzen, um Vorderrad etc mit abzusichern
> 
> https://www.decathlon.de/p/fahrradschloss-bugelschloss-920-u-schwarz/_/R-p-145313



Also ist es eigentlich scheiße?


----------



## Apollon (6. Februar 2019)

Ahija schrieb:


> Also ist es eigentlich scheiße?



Ähm, nein. Aber es gibt nunmal kein einzelnes, gutes Schloss, mit welchem man Vorder-, Hinterrad und Rahmen (und ggf Sattel) an einem Gegenstand anschließen kann.


----------



## Ahija (6. Februar 2019)

Apollon schrieb:


> Ähm, nein. Aber es gibt nunmal kein einzelnes, gutes Schloss, mit welchem man Vorder-, Hinterrad und Rahmen (und ggf Sattel) an einem Gegenstand anschließen kann.


Gescheites Bügelschloss durch Sitzstrebe, Hinterrad + Objekt des Vertrauens. Vorderrad und Sattel werden nicht durch Schnellspanner gesichert, sondern die Schraubvariante der Achse.

So mache ich es jedenfalls


----------



## Apollon (6. Februar 2019)

Kann man so machen. Zum Beispiel mit dem von mir genannten Decathlon Schloss (Wobei man die Maße vorher beachten sollte. Bügelschlösser sind nicht sehr breit).
Je nach Abstellort und - Dauer empfehle ich trotzdem die umfangreichere Variante, damit es einem nicht wie dem armen ForG ergeht.
Wie du nun allerdings daraus schließt, dass das Decathlon Schloss "eigentlich scheisse" sein soll, verstehe ich nicht 
In ein paar Tests hat es gut abgeschnitten.


----------



## demlak (6. Februar 2019)

Es gibt keine sicheren Fahrradschlösser.



toastet schrieb:


> Kaufberatung ist nebenan.


Back to topic, bitte.


----------



## Spooniak (6. Februar 2019)

Mein Bruder und ich suchen einen Fahrradträger für die Kupplung für 3 Bikes. Was könnt ihr preiswertes empfehlen?


----------



## CrossX (6. Februar 2019)

Gibt es gerade irgendwo Angebote für Dichtmilch? Muss jetzt nichts Ultraspezialhightechzeugs sein. Doc Blue oder so reicht. 
Mindestens 500ml


----------



## hasardeur (6. Februar 2019)

Spooniak schrieb:


> Mein Bruder und ich suchen einen Fahrradträger für die Kupplung für 3 Bikes. Was könnt ihr preiswertes empfehlen?



Atera Strada Sport M3, auch für lange Bikes geeignet, sowie auf 4 Räder erweiterbar.


----------



## Ahija (7. Februar 2019)

Spooniak schrieb:


> Mein Bruder und ich suchen einen Fahrradträger für die Kupplung für 3 Bikes. Was könnt ihr preiswertes empfehlen?


Schau dich auf ebay kleinanzeigen um. Ich hab meinen, für 2 Räder abklappbar in Neuzustand für 30€ dort gekauft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ForG (7. Februar 2019)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Atera Strada Sport M3, auch für lange Bikes geeignet, sowie auf 4 Räder erweiterbar.



Ich kann Atera empfehlen.
Worauf ich hauptsächlich achten würde: Abstand der Räder zueinander. Wenn der zu gering ist ist das Beladen einfach nervig.


----------



## CrossX (7. Februar 2019)

Der Ebike Träger von Atera hat auch ordentlich Platz zwischen den Rädern.


----------



## demlak (7. Februar 2019)

Spooniak schrieb:


> Mein Bruder und ich suchen einen Fahrradträger für die Kupplung für 3 Bikes. Was könnt ihr preiswertes empfehlen?


Faszinierend.. direkt im Post dadrüber kam nochmal der Hinweis, dass hier kein Beratungsthread ist.. und dann sowas..

Versteh mich nicht falsch. Ich hab absolut nix gegen Fragen. und nur wer Fragt, dem kann geholfen werden. Aber hier ist einfach der falsche Thread dafür - siehe Eingangsposting.

Ein Schnäppchen ist kein Artikel. Ein Schnäppchen ist der Preis zu einem Artikel. Daher geht es hier nur darum zu einem bereits bekannten Artikel einen besseren Preis zu erfragen. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Wie gesagt, steht alles im Eingangsposting - was offensichtlich nur wenige lesen.


----------



## Spooniak (7. Februar 2019)

demlak schrieb:


> Faszinierend.. direkt im Post dadrüber kam nochmal der Hinweis, dass hier kein Beratungsthread ist.. und dann sowas..
> 
> Versteh mich nicht falsch. Ich hab absolut nix gegen Fragen. und nur wer Fragt, dem kann geholfen werden. Aber hier ist einfach der falsche Thread dafür - siehe Eingangsposting.
> 
> Ein Schnäppchen ist kein Artikel. Ein Schnäppchen ist der Preis zu einem Artikel. Daher geht es hier nur darum zu einem bereits bekannten Artikel einen besseren Preis zu erfragen. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Wie gesagt, steht alles im Eingangsposting - was offensichtlich nur wenige lesen.



Ich bin ja soooo dämlich... hätte ich in meinem Leben mal mehr von deiner Sorte gehabt, die aufpassen, dass alle Menschen immer alles richtig im Leben machen. Leider hatte ich das Glück nicht. Und jetzt ab zurück in die Schule, deine Schüler vermissen dich bestimmt schon ganz doll. 

@hasardeur @ForG @CrossX Danke für eure Hilfe  Werde wohl den Atera kaufen


----------



## demlak (7. Februar 2019)

ich habs ja echt versucht nett zu formulieren.. ich hätte auch schreiben können: alter.. nerv nicht mit deinem offtopic scheiß.. hier sind nur Leute erwünscht die dem lesen mächtig sind.. du kriegst es anscheinend nicht gebacken.. geh nochmal zur Schule und hol das nach.. hau ab und nerv andere.

aaaaber.. das habe ich nicht - du jetzt schon.


----------



## Spooniak (7. Februar 2019)

Mich nervt es halt zunehmend in diesem Forum, dass es immer mehr selbsternannte Sheriffs gibt, die einfach nix besseres zu tun haben, immer alle Nutzern mit ihrem Ordnungshüterdrang zu nerven. Ja, ich habe im falschen Thread die Frage gestellt und nicht den Post vorher gelesen, aber ganz ehrlich, ich lese nicht 214 Seiten bevor ich ne Frage stelle. Werde mich aber in Zukunft bessern, versprochen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asphaltsurfer (7. Februar 2019)

Spooniak schrieb:


> Mich nervt es halt zunehmend in diesem Forum, dass es immer mehr selbsternannte Sheriffs gibt, die einfach nix besseres zu tun haben, immer alle Nutzern mit ihrem Ordnungshüterdrang zu nerven. Ja, ich habe im falschen Thread die Frage gestellt und nicht den Post vorher gelesen, aber ganz ehrlich, ich lese nicht 214 Seiten bevor ich ne Frage stelle. Werde mich aber in Zukunft bessern, versprochen.


Das liegt vielleicht daran, dass es immer mehr Spackos gibt, die sich nicht an Versuche halten, es für alle nachvollziehbar und angenehm zu gestalten und anschließend noch darauf hinweisen, dass sie mit sinnvollen Regeln überfordert sind.

Ich empfinde @demlak manchmal auch als etwas kleinlich (in diesem Fall gerade übrigens nicht), aber ich bin froh, dass er tut, was er tut, sonst könnte man alle Schnäppchenthreads bald abhaken und einen füchterlichen, weil unübersichtlichen Laberfaden draus machen.

Gibt es den
*SQlab 611 Ergowave Active*
irgendwo billiger als für 125€?
Danke


----------



## Nd-60 (7. Februar 2019)

Asphaltsurfer schrieb:


> Das liegt vielleicht daran, dass es immer mehr Spackos gibt, die sich nicht an Versuche halten, es für alle nachvollziehbar und angenehm zu gestalten und anschließend noch darauf hinweisen, dass sie mit sinnvollen Regeln überfordert sind.
> 
> Ich empfinde @demlak manchmal auch als etwas kleinlich (in diesem Fall gerade übrigens nicht), aber ich bin froh, dass er tut, was er tut, sonst könnte man alle Schnäppchenthreads bald abhaken und einen füchterlichen, weil unübersichtlichen Laberfaden draus machen.
> 
> ...



Du hast die Breite vergessen. 
13cm gibt's bei Action Sports für 100 Euro (B Ware) 

https://www.actionsports.de/sq-lab-...MIxYuwmZyq4AIVCM53Ch19ZgceEAUYASABEgJkVfD_BwE


----------



## Bioantrieb (7. Februar 2019)

In 15cm hätte ich einen neuen, ungefahrenen abzugeben, schau mal im Bikemarkt. Ich hoffe das verstösst jetzt nicht gegen die Regeln hier, hab mir den Eingangspost nämlich auch nicht vorher durchgelesen, sorry.


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (7. Februar 2019)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Atera Strada Sport M3, auch für lange Bikes geeignet, sowie auf 4 Räder erweiterbar.


Wie lang ist lang? Suche einen Träger für mein g16 in xl


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (7. Februar 2019)

Member57 schrieb:


> Du hast die Breite vergessen.
> 13cm gibt's bei Action Sports für 100 Euro (B Ware)
> 
> https://www.actionsports.de/sq-lab-...MIxYuwmZyq4AIVCM53Ch19ZgceEAUYASABEgJkVfD_BwE


Top, genau meine Größe! 
Dickes Danke!


----------



## Nd-60 (7. Februar 2019)

Asphaltsurfer schrieb:


> Top, genau meine Größe!
> Dickes Danke!


bedanke dich bei google


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (7. Februar 2019)

Member57 schrieb:


> bedanke dich bei google


Ich benutze duckduckgo, manchmal wohl ein Fehler


----------



## toastet (7. Februar 2019)

Spooniak schrieb:


> Mich nervt es halt zunehmend in diesem Forum, dass es immer mehr selbsternannte Sheriffs gibt, die einfach nix besseres zu tun haben, immer alle Nutzern mit ihrem Ordnungshüterdrang zu nerven. Ja, ich habe im falschen Thread die Frage gestellt und nicht den Post vorher gelesen, aber ganz ehrlich, ich lese nicht 214 Seiten bevor ich ne Frage stelle. Werde mich aber in Zukunft bessern, versprochen.



Links auf den Namen desjenigen klicken -> Ignorieren 

Problem gelöst


----------



## hasardeur (7. Februar 2019)

Kalle Blomquist schrieb:


> Wie lang ist lang? Suche einen Träger für mein g16 in xl



Ausreichend für mein XL G13


----------



## Schoppi11 (8. Februar 2019)

Servus und hallo,

Ich bin auf der Suche nach Trickstuff Dächle 203 Bremsscheiben angeboten. Wäre dankbar für günstigere Seiten falls es diese gibt 

https://www.rosebikes.de/trickstuff...MI2fTW6cur4AIVAeh3Ch1GaAfZEAQYASABEgIIKPD_BwE


Vielen Dank im Voraus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (8. Februar 2019)

Asphaltsurfer schrieb:


> Top, genau meine Größe!
> Dickes Danke!


Bei 100€ tue ich mir etwas schwer von einem Schnäppchen zu reden, unabhängig vom Grundpreis. Die Lenker sind allerdings ziemlich geil. Beim 30x nehme ich den Preis hin, oder bestelle wenns Gutscheine gibt. Ein Sattel ist nochmal ne Ecke individueller, aber machen die für dich so einen Unterschied? Das ist jetzt keine Polemik, mich interessiert es wirklich.


----------



## Nd-60 (8. Februar 2019)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Bei 100€ tue ich mir etwas schwer von einem Schnäppchen zu reden, unabhängig vom Grundpreis. Die Lenker sind allerdings ziemlich geil. Beim 30x nehme ich den Preis hin, oder bestelle wenns Gutscheine gibt. Ein Sattel ist nochmal ne Ecke individueller, aber machen die für dich so einen Unterschied? Das ist jetzt keine Polemik, mich interessiert es wirklich.



welche günstigen Alternativen gibt es denn? Und Sättel sind sehr individuell


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (8. Februar 2019)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Bei 100€ tue ich mir etwas schwer von einem Schnäppchen zu reden, unabhängig vom Grundpreis. Die Lenker sind allerdings ziemlich geil. Beim 30x nehme ich den Preis hin, oder bestelle wenns Gutscheine gibt. Ein Sattel ist nochmal ne Ecke individueller, aber machen die für dich so einen Unterschied? Das ist jetzt keine Polemik, mich interessiert es wirklich.


Nein, wenn es den Sattel nicht billiger gegeben hätte, hätte ich auch 130€ für ihn bezahlt.


----------



## akri1337 (9. Februar 2019)

bräuchte für meine mt5 neue bremsbeläge
obs da was wo im angebot gibt?
egal ob original oder andere marken (gute)
danke!

lg


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (10. Februar 2019)

akri1337 schrieb:


> bräuchte für meine mt5 neue bremsbeläge
> obs da was wo im angebot gibt?
> egal ob original oder andere marken (gute)
> danke!
> ...


Schau mal bei Superstar Components. Die sind billig und taugen.


----------



## hasardeur (10. Februar 2019)

akri1337 schrieb:


> bräuchte für meine mt5 neue bremsbeläge
> obs da was wo im angebot gibt?
> egal ob original oder andere marken (gute)
> danke!
> ...



Brakepads.de gut, haltbar und günstig. Mindestens so bissig, wie das Original, nicht so bissig, wie Trickstuff - zur Orientierung.


----------



## akri1337 (10. Februar 2019)

Asphaltsurfer schrieb:


> Schau mal bei Superstar Components. Die sind billig und taugen.


mt5 ist im mom ausverkauft


----------



## rebirth (10. Februar 2019)

hi, ich suche "Park Tool High Performance Grease HPG-1" günstiger als 11,54 € (wiggle). 
oder zumindest ne seite wo wenig/kein versand dazu kommt. 
bevor die frage auf kommt; ja mir gehts hauptsächlich um die farbe, das auge bastelt mit..


----------



## akri1337 (10. Februar 2019)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Brakepads.de gut, haltbar und günstig. Mindestens so bissig, wie das Original, nicht so bissig, wie Trickstuff - zur Orientierung.


selber getestet?
sind ja extrem günstig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (10. Februar 2019)

Fahren wir seit zwei Jahren nur noch, auf allen Bikes, mit MT5, Saint, XT, Guide und TheOne. Vorher am liebsten Trickstuff NG (besser aber deutlich teurer), davor Swissstop (nicht besser, aber teurer).


----------



## Montigomo (11. Februar 2019)

Hallo,

ich suche ein Hinterrad Mavic Crossmax ST 26 Zoll (2012 oder ähnlich), 10x135. Auch gebraucht. Eine 10-fach Kassette von Sram sollte drauf passen.  Preis bitte bis 100 EUR je nach Zustand.

Vielleicht weißt jemand, wo ich so eins kaufen könnte?





Danke und Gruß


----------



## elbstone (11. Februar 2019)

Hi,
Ich suche eine American Classic 3834 Laufradsatz. Weiß jemand wo es den noch gibt, und vor allem günstig.
Danke

So long


----------



## merida-fahrer (14. Februar 2019)

Hallo 

Ich suche: Scott Scale 935 2018 in Orange (Rahmengröße L oder auch M)

Shoplink: https://direktkauf.idealo.de/portal...FNGE0u4JISWovQhGt8VY9gJy_kXYSF4BoChPQQAvD_BwE

gefundener Preis: 1.444,15 €

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?

Viele Grüße
Julian


----------



## Bioantrieb (15. Februar 2019)

https://www.bunnyhop.de/Fahrraeder/...35-2018.htm?a=article&ProdNr=267441MASTER&p=6

Super Laden + TOP Preise,

Grüße Simone


----------



## bobons (18. Februar 2019)

elbstone schrieb:


> Hi,
> Ich suche eine American Classic 3834 Laufradsatz. Weiß jemand wo es den noch gibt, und vor allem günstig.
> Danke
> 
> So long



Frag doch mal bei RCZ an, ob die noch was haben oder wieder reinbekommen: http://www.rczbikeshop.de/de/americ...-15x110mm-12x148mm-xd-black-w3801-gxd-64.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elbstone (18. Februar 2019)

Danke für den Tip @bobons


----------



## Schuffa87 (18. Februar 2019)

Servus,

ich suche aktuell einen EVOC Hip Pack Race mit Trinkblase in oliv oder schwarz unter 75€. Hat da zufällig jemand was gesehen die Tage?


----------



## traab87 (19. Februar 2019)

Howdy,
Suche eine Bliss ARG CompLD Top in XL zu nem guten Kurs 

Cheers.


----------



## der-gute (19. Februar 2019)

Kennt jemand eine Bezugsquelle für eine 600x2.25 Feder für den CC DB Coil?


----------



## Ahija (20. Februar 2019)

Bin auf der Suche nach einer Rahmentasche für die Unterseite des Oberrohrs. Rohr ist 560mm Mitte-Mitte.
Preislich um die 50€, schwarz, zumindest wasserabweisend und innen ein Fach fürs Handy oder den Schlüssel.


----------



## SlayMe (20. Februar 2019)

der-gute schrieb:


> Kennt jemand eine Bezugsquelle für eine 600x2.25 Feder für den CC DB Coil?


Bitte schön.
https://www.ebay.de/itm/FRUHLING-VA...h=item4d8cbb5620:g:btAAAOSw8uFcaqd5:rk:2:pf:0


----------



## SiggiSmalls (20. Februar 2019)

Suche: Giro Chronicle Mips Matte midnight/faded teal Größe S 

Für günstiger als 78,90€


----------



## Radnatic (21. Februar 2019)

Hat einer einen Gutschein für Propain oder Commencal?


----------



## Flo7 (21. Februar 2019)

Hat jemand den neuen XTR Vierklobensattel 9120 günstiger als 107€ gefunden?


----------



## Rodeodave (21. Februar 2019)

Weiß jemand zufällig, wo es gerade Angebote zu non-boost 27,5 Federgabeln gibt? 130-150mm, so in der Gegend von einer Fox 34.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radnatic (21. Februar 2019)

Gibts noch irgendwo ein unschlagbares Magura mt7 Angebot oder Renthal Cockpit


----------



## Schuffa87 (22. Februar 2019)

davidB schrieb:


> Gibts noch irgendwo ein unschlagbares Magura mt7 Angebot oder Renthal Cockpit


Definiere unschlagbar.


----------



## Radnatic (22. Februar 2019)

Schuffa87 schrieb:


> Definiere unschlagbar.



günstiger als die 320€ beim Rotwild Sale mit 200er Scheiben
https://www.rotwild-outletstore.de/magura-mt7-hc-komplettset-1526.html


----------



## Montigomo (22. Februar 2019)

davidB schrieb:


> günstiger als die 320€ beim Rotwild Sale mit 200er Scheiben
> https://www.rotwild-outletstore.de/magura-mt7-hc-komplettset-1526.html



https://www.rotwild-outletstore.de/ersatzteile/teile-outlet/magura-mt7-hc-bremsenset.html


----------



## Radnatic (22. Februar 2019)

Montigomo schrieb:


> https://www.rotwild-outletstore.de/ersatzteile/teile-outlet/magura-mt7-hc-bremsenset.html



ähm ja das ist der gleich shop. ich suche mit Scheiben für unter 320€.


----------



## aka23 (22. Februar 2019)

Suche den Bell Sanction Fullface Helm oder einen vergleichbaren für unter 60€.
In Größe S. Gerne auch ein Kinderhelm. Kopfumfang 54cm


----------



## Ghoste (22. Februar 2019)

davidB schrieb:


> Gibts noch irgendwo ein unschlagbares Magura mt7 Angebot oder Renthal Cockpit



Die mt8 pro gibts gerade im set bei rcz für 249€


----------



## hans7 (22. Februar 2019)

Irgendwo Angebote zu einem X01 Upgrade Kit? Und einer Truvativ Descendent Carbon Dub boost Kurbel


----------



## Radnatic (22. Februar 2019)

davidB schrieb:


> günstiger als die 320€ beim Rotwild Sale mit 200er Scheiben
> https://www.rotwild-outletstore.de/magura-mt7-hc-komplettset-1526.html


 mh günstiger hat wohl keiner gesehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GrazerTourer (22. Februar 2019)

Suche ein mt4 Set für ein Kinder Bike. Gern auch gebraucht.


----------



## ernmar (22. Februar 2019)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Suche ein mt4 Set für ein Kinder Bike. Gern auch gebraucht.


https://www.cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?cPath=321_32_993_996&products_id=17251
79,00€


----------



## GrazerTourer (22. Februar 2019)

ernmar schrieb:


> https://www.cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?cPath=321_32_993_996&products_id=17251
> 79,00€


Danke! Aber mit 12,60 Versandkosten nach AT und noch einmal ein paar EUR für die kleinteile ist's dann leider gar nicht mehr so günstig.


----------



## der-gute (22. Februar 2019)

der-gute schrieb:


> Kennt jemand eine Bezugsquelle für eine 600x2.25 Feder für den CC DB Coil?





SlayMe schrieb:


> Bitte schön.
> https://www.ebay.de/itm/FRUHLING-VA...h=item4d8cbb5620:g:btAAAOSw8uFcaqd5:rk:2:pf:0



Ich hätte gerne eine normale Feder, keine Valt!

Gibts die in 600x2.25 irgendwo?


----------



## Schneckibert (23. Februar 2019)

Suche ein Angebot für Trek Procaliber 9.X (Carbon), neu, Baujahr ab 2018. Größe 18,5 oder 19,5. Farbe egal, außer dieses marineblau...

Freue mich über eure Tipps.


----------



## sauerlaender75 (23. Februar 2019)

du meinst nicht "waterloo" Blau ? (ich find das geil!)

https://www.ebay.de/itm/Trek-Procal...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649


hier in schwarz - aber nur das 9.6er

https://www.ebay.de/itm/Trek-Procal...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maniLB (23. Februar 2019)

Bei Trek gibt's auch noch das Powder Blue am 2016er Procaliber


----------



## Schneckibert (23. Februar 2019)

sauerlaender75 schrieb:


> du meinst nicht "waterloo" Blau ? (ich find das geil!)
> 
> https://www.ebay.de/itm/Trek-Procaliber-9-7-29-Gr-19-5-waterloo-blau/264171321528?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649


Ja Waterloo blau geht garnicht, gibts aber schon für 1899 als 9.7. das babyblau ist leider auch nichts für mich.


----------



## sp00n82 (23. Februar 2019)

Hat jemand den FiveTen Impact Pro in 41/41,5 irgendwo für unter 100€ gesehen?
Die ganzen Newsletter-Gutscheine sind bei mir in der Regel schon weg.


----------



## bobons (23. Februar 2019)

Rodeodave schrieb:


> Weiß jemand zufällig, wo es gerade Angebote zu non-boost 27,5 Federgabeln gibt? 130-150mm, so in der Gegend von einer Fox 34.



https://smile.amazon.de/RockShox-Po...warehouse-deals&ie=UTF8&qid=1550955040&sr=1-4


----------



## GrazerTourer (24. Februar 2019)

ernmar schrieb:


> https://www.cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?cPath=321_32_993_996&products_id=17251
> 79,00€


Habe sie jetzt doch dort bestellt.


----------



## Hoffes (24. Februar 2019)

Bin auf der Suche nach einem Trailbike/Enduro 29zoll Rahmen 

Wenn jemand ein schnapper kennt darf ihn mir gerne Verraten


----------



## hasardeur (24. Februar 2019)

Hoffes schrieb:


> Bin auf der Suche nach einem Trailbike/Enduro 29zoll Rahmen
> 
> Wenn jemand ein schnapper kennt darf ihn mir gerne Verraten



Schnapper gibt es sicher einige, aber sollte es nicht besser ein Bike sein, dass auch zu Dir passt? Stichworte: Geometrie, Federweg, Größe, Material...

Mit anderen Worten: Gib mal ein paar Daten vor, sonst klappt das hier womöglich nicht.


----------



## Hoffes (24. Februar 2019)

Oh ja Größe sollte ich angeben 

Rahmen sollte M oder L sein 


Federweg ca 140-160 progressive Kinematik wäre gut und Alu ist mir lieber also Carbon.

Da ich noch nicht so viele Teile habe für das Bike habe ich keine großen Vorgaben ob Boost oder Sattelrohrdurchmesser oder ähnliches.


Aktuell gefällt mir am meisten der Banshee Prime Rahmen


----------



## Pure-Power (24. Februar 2019)

Suche WTB Volt "Team" Sattel (135mm Breite).

Günstiger als 99,90€ inkl Versand hab ich noch nicht gefunden  (Bike-Discount oder R2 Bike).

Freu ich über Tipps...

Frank


----------



## frittenullnull (25. Februar 2019)

Hoffes schrieb:


> Oh ja Größe sollte ich angeben
> 
> Rahmen sollte M oder L sein
> 
> ...



prime kann ich wärmstens empfehlen!
das hier hast du gesehen?
https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/1229206-banshee-prime-rahmen-29-135mm-gr-l-my18-neu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hoffes (25. Februar 2019)

Ja 

Muss mich nur noch überwinden so viel geld in die hand zu nehmen


----------



## bobons (25. Februar 2019)

Hoffes schrieb:


> Oh ja Größe sollte ich angeben
> 
> Rahmen sollte M oder L sein
> 
> ...



Ist zwar ein Komplettrad, aber vielleicht interessant: https://smile.amazon.de/gp/product/B0796KTWP6?psc=1


----------



## hasardeur (25. Februar 2019)

Hoffes schrieb:


> Ja
> 
> Muss mich nur noch überwinden so viel geld in die hand zu nehmen



Dann hast Du gerade selbst noch ein wesentliches, fehlendes Detail Deiner Anfrage entdeckt....


----------



## *Miss Geschick* (26. Februar 2019)

Hallo,

hat evtl einer einen Link wo es den Maxxis Minion DHR2 29" 2.6WT 3C MaxxTerra günstig gibt?


----------



## Schuffa87 (26. Februar 2019)

*Miss Geschick* schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hat evtl einer einen Link wo es den Maxxis Minion DHR2 29" 2.6WT 3C MaxxTerra günstig gibt?


hab den gestern bei bmo und r2 für irgendwas um die 52€ gesehen.


----------



## Ghoste (27. Februar 2019)

Suche den Park Tool Montageständer PCS-10 günstiger als 143,95€ inkl. Versand.
Jemand einen Tipp?


----------



## Hans (27. Februar 2019)

Hallo,

suchen tu ich ( leicht, günstig, haltbar - hatte schon eine china Sattelstütze mit 150 Gramm, die ist nach der ersten Ausfahrt schon halb durchgebrochen )

Sattelstütze Carbon 27,2, 350 lang oder länger 

was sagt ihr zu der, schaut aus wie Ritchey
https://www.amazon.de/dp/B01JOM8HKE...392ZUFVBY3E40&ref_=lv_ov_lig_dp_it&th=1&psc=1

Sattelklemme 31,8 mm

Lenker Carbon 31,8 ca.740 mm breit flat oder bis 10 mm Rise

Sattel - Sitzkomfort ähnlich SQ lab 

Vorbau 31,8 mm, 6° 70 - 80 mm

Vielleicht habt Ihr ja Ideen 

Grüße
Hans


----------



## Berrrnd (27. Februar 2019)

Hans schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> suchen tu ich ( leicht, günstig, haltbar - hatte schon eine china Sattelstütze mit 150 Gramm, die ist nach der ersten Ausfahrt schon halb durchgebrochen )
> 
> ...


die stütze gibt es auch im bikemarkt.
https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/1232332-fsa-k-force-carbon-sattelstutze-d-27-2-350mm-weiss-rot

oder hier.
https://de.aliexpress.com/item/TIME..._expid=ee9087d3-734c-4338-9aaf-c09b2875c710-4


----------



## Hans (27. Februar 2019)

k_star schrieb:


> die stütze gibt es auch im bikemarkt.
> https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/1232332-fsa-k-force-carbon-sattelstutze-d-27-2-350mm-weiss-rot
> 
> oder hier.
> https://de.aliexpress.com/item/TIME..._expid=ee9087d3-734c-4338-9aaf-c09b2875c710-4



ok - 15 Dollar beim Ali ist günstig. Ist die auch haltbar ? 85 kilo fahrfertig 

Sattel

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/MTB-...?spm=a2g0x.10010108.1000023.15.782729671B7asY



Lenker - gibts da einen mit 12° wie Syntace ?

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/OPER...expid=26a4ecc1-6457-4597-abfa-69092df26709-20

Vorbau

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/OPER...expid=26a4ecc1-6457-4597-abfa-69092df26709-23

Marke Opera oder RXL - taugen die ?
Preislich ist das schon unschlagbar, möchte aber keine gebrochene Stütze oder Sattel im A.... haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michael66 (27. Februar 2019)

Hans schrieb:


> ok - 15 Dollar beim Ali ist günstig. Ist die auch haltbar ? 85 kilo fahrfertig
> 
> Sattel
> 
> ...


Das sind ja genau die Bauteile wo ich überhaupt nicht dran sparen würde und gerade bei Carbon, da gibt's solche Qualitätsunterschiede.


----------



## Hans (27. Februar 2019)

Man kann auch nicht pauschal  sagen, das alles aus China Schrott ist.
Darum frag ich hier nach Erfahrungen


----------



## MarcoFibr (27. Februar 2019)

3 Sattel und 2 Stützen gebrochen...


----------



## Hans (27. Februar 2019)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> 3 Sattel und 2 Stützen gebrochen...



Welche ?


----------



## Ahija (27. Februar 2019)

Hans schrieb:


> Darum frag ich hier nach Erfahrungen


https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/china-teile-laber-thread.747673/


----------



## bs99 (28. Februar 2019)

Hans schrieb:


> suchen tu ich ( leicht, günstig, haltbar - hatte schon eine china Sattelstütze mit 150 Gramm, die ist nach der ersten Ausfahrt schon halb durchgebrochen )
> 
> Sattelstütze Carbon 27,2, 350 lang oder länger



such doch nach einer KCNC Ti pro-lite.
Die sind leicht (um die 150g) und halten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bobons (2. März 2019)

Die und baugleiche Konsorten (z.B. Woodman) sind auch top und haltbar: https://www.actionsports.de/fun-works-n-light-sattelstuetze-alloy-sl-400mm-190g-10497
Woodman Alu SL in 27,2x400 mm (mit Woodman-Adapter 31,6->27,2) hält hier bei ca. 90 kg mit ca. 25 cm Auszug seit 6 Jahren und ~4000 km.


----------



## OneTrustMan (2. März 2019)

Klingt ein bisschen ungewöhnlich, aber hat jemand zufällig noch 2 oder 4 Eagle Kettenglieder übrig die nicht mehr gebraucht werden?


----------



## Blacksheep87 (2. März 2019)

Hab 5 über


----------



## OneTrustMan (2. März 2019)

Blacksheep87 schrieb:


> Hab 5 über


Cool.
Würdest du mir welche abgeben? 
Ich schreib dir mal ne PM.


----------



## Bluesboy (4. März 2019)

Hi,
ich suche einen Evoc Tour 30L in M/L. Gibt es den irgendwo in einer vernünftigen Farbe (nicht kanarienvogel-gelb) günstiger als bei https://www.rucksack-spezialist.de/evoc/fahrradrucksack-fr-tour-30l-m-l/black (€ 155,-)? Gerne auch Tipps für Gutscheine oder Hinweise auf Gebraucht-Angebote.

Danke und Gruß
Markus


----------



## Schuffa87 (4. März 2019)

Bluesboy schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich suche einen Evoc Tour 30L in M/L. Gibt es den irgendwo in einer vernünftigen Farbe (nicht kanarienvogel-gelb) günstiger als bei https://www.rucksack-spezialist.de/evoc/fahrradrucksack-fr-tour-30l-m-l/black (€ 155,-)? Gerne auch Tipps für Gutscheine oder Hinweise auf Gebraucht-Angebote.
> 
> Danke und Gruß
> Markus


139,50€ mit 10% Newsletter Rabatt.
Edit:/ Sehe gerade die Bedingungen dazu ... Gutschein geht beim Evoc nicht. sorry


----------



## Hans (4. März 2019)

Hallo 
Suche ein GX Eagle Upgrade Kit. Billiger als 249,00 Euro ?

Gruß 
Hans


----------



## barielgraves (5. März 2019)

Hi!
Suche für meinen alten Renner im Aufbau moderne STI, dachte da an Claris 2x8 ST-2400 , habe diese für 54$ bei Ali Express gefunden. 
Jemand ne Idee, wo es günstiger ist?
Gruß

(PS ansonsten werden Shimano 600 Tricolore Komponenten verbaut, weil die nun mal da sind, Bremsen Dual Pivot. Die orig. STIs sind zu kurz und schwer einwandfrei zu bekommen)


----------



## bobons (6. März 2019)

Hans schrieb:


> Hallo
> Suche ein GX Eagle Upgrade Kit. Billiger als 249,00 Euro ?
> 
> Gruß
> Hans



Ich verkaufe Dir die komplette Gruppe für 295 Euro inkl. Versand.


----------



## Hans (6. März 2019)

Kurbel hab ich schon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AndiBar361 (7. März 2019)

Hi,

suche ein ShockWiz zum attraktiven Preis

VG


----------



## Apollon (8. März 2019)

Hi,
suche eine Kurbel Sram eagle 12 fach xx1, dub, boost und in gold. Bestes Angebot bisher bei bike24 für 410 Euros


----------



## akri1337 (8. März 2019)

meine mt5 dürfte hinten undicht sein und würde die gerne ersetzen.. gibts die irgendwo auch unter ~75€?


----------



## Ahija (9. März 2019)

akri1337 schrieb:


> meine mt5 dürfte hinten undicht sein und würde die gerne ersetzen.. gibts die irgendwo auch unter ~75€?


Schau auf ebay. Hab mein Set mit HC1 Hebeln + Storm Scheiben für 100 bekommen


----------



## Schoppi11 (10. März 2019)

Servus hallo,

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einer E*Thirteen TRS+ 11 Fach Kassette. Das günstigste was ich gefunden habe war ca. 179 + Versand. 

Vielen Dank im Voraus


----------



## Jacoul (10. März 2019)

Nabend,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einer Evoc Bike Travel Bag zu einem guten Kurs. Bisher habe ich sie für 330€ gesehen.

Danke schon mal!


----------



## Ghoste (11. März 2019)

Jacoul schrieb:


> Nabend,
> 
> ich bin auf der Suche nach einer Evoc Bike Travel Bag zu einem guten Kurs. Bisher habe ich sie für 330€ gesehen.
> 
> Danke schon mal!



https://www.cycle-basar.de/cycle-outlet/EVOC-Bike-Travel-Bag-280l-Fahrradtransporttasche-Black.html

299€


----------



## sir-florian (11. März 2019)

Wo bekomme ich denn im Moment die Force 1x11 Gruppe günstig? hinten mit 42 Zähnen und pm Bremssätteln.
Danke


----------



## gamble (12. März 2019)

Hallo,

Ich suche nachfolgende Kombi zum möglichst günstigen Preis:





Tiefer bin ich bis jetzt nicht gekommen. Hat zufällig jemand ein Angebot gesehen oder noch etwas zuhaue liegen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghoste (12. März 2019)

gamble schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Ich suche nachfolgende Kombi zum möglichst günstigen Preis:
> 
> ...



Z.B. bei R2bike 24,50€


----------



## ForG (12. März 2019)

gamble schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Ich suche nachfolgende Kombi zum möglichst günstigen Preis:
> 
> ...




Bike-Discount, 4,49€:
https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/schwalbe-schlauch-sv-21-fuer-27,5-406128

Schnell weg...


----------



## trauchhaus (13. März 2019)

Suche FOX 29“ Performance Gabel, tapered, vorzugsweise schwarz.

Letztes Jahr hat BC um die Zeit immer gute Angebote gehabt, dies Jahr wohl leider nicht


----------



## Ghoste (13. März 2019)

trauchhaus schrieb:


> Suche FOX 29“ Performance Gabel, tapered, vorzugsweise schwarz.
> 
> Letztes Jahr hat BC um die Zeit immer gute Angebote gehabt, dies Jahr wohl leider nicht



Federweg?
Boost, Non-Boost?
32,34,....?
Ohne konkrete Angaben bekommst entweder keine Rückmeldung oder irgendwas...


----------



## trauchhaus (13. März 2019)

Ghoste schrieb:


> Federweg?
> Boost, Non-Boost?
> 32,34,....?
> Ohne konkrete Angaben bekommst entweder keine Rückmeldung oder irgendwas...



Danke, voll gepennt.

32
Boost 
100mm Federweg

Äquivalent von RockShox würde auch gehen...


----------



## Simon Katsch (13. März 2019)

akri1337 schrieb:


> meine mt5 dürfte hinten undicht sein und würde die gerne ersetzen.. gibts die irgendwo auch unter ~75€?


suche ich auch... 
meld dich falls du fündig geworden bist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akri1337 (14. März 2019)

Simon Katsch schrieb:


> suche ich auch...
> meld dich falls du fündig geworden bist



hab jetzt eine bei amazon (~78€) gekauft, spar ich mir zumindest den versand


----------



## Felger (14. März 2019)

akri1337 schrieb:


> meine mt5 dürfte hinten undicht sein und würde die gerne ersetzen.. gibts die irgendwo auch unter ~75€?



Was ist bei dir undicht?


----------



## akri1337 (14. März 2019)

ich kanns nicht genau sagen aber ich glaub es kommt bei den kolben raus?


----------



## akri1337 (14. März 2019)

oder meinst du mich?


----------



## Felger (14. März 2019)

akri1337 schrieb:


> oder meinst du mich?



ja genau 

ich hatte schon beides - erst war das Fitting undicht - und jetzt der Kolben


----------



## akri1337 (14. März 2019)

bin aber sonst eigentlich voll zufrieden mit der bremse.. vorne macht null probleme
und um den preis.. deswegen werd ich auch nicht umsteigen


----------



## fred-funkel (19. März 2019)

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Wahoo ELEMNT BOLT GPS-Fahrradcomputer

Shoplink: *https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B0...b3d-6bd01796ae0b&pf_rd_r=2RRWMH01JBXPG6GPER63 

*Preis:  EUR 238,94

 Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?*


----------



## Agil (19. März 2019)

https://www.wigglesport.de/wahoo-elemnt-bolt-gps-fahrradcomputer/

213,81€

uupps sorry nicht vorrätig


----------



## Bioantrieb (20. März 2019)

Hat vielleicht einer aus der Runde hier einen Rabattcode für hibike.de, wenn es sowas überhaupt mal gibt?


----------



## schmitr3 (20. März 2019)

Da https://dimb.de/mitglieder/rabatte-fuer-mitglieder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghoste (21. März 2019)

Bioantrieb schrieb:


> Hat vielleicht einer aus der Runde hier einen Rabattcode für hibike.de, wenn es sowas überhaupt mal gibt?


Sollte noch einen 10%/10€ ab 100€ haben. Bei Interesse PN sonst ist er gleich weg, wenn ich ihn öffentlich reinstelle...


----------



## kartoffelbrot (23. März 2019)

Hat jemand einen Tipp, wo man günstig Camelbak Reservoirs kauf (3l)?


----------



## sauerlaender75 (23. März 2019)

kartoffelbrot schrieb:


> Hat jemand einen Tipp, wo man günstig Camelbak Reservoirs kauf (3l)?



ebay *- 21,05*

https://www.ebay.de/i/233162394641?chn=ps

oder direkt für 35€ ne neuen 2.5L Rucksack

https://www.amazon.de/dp/B01L8KM152


----------



## Bjunior (25. März 2019)

Moin, 

suche einen Fox Proframe in Größe L und in schwarz für die bessere Hälfte. Hab die einschlägigen Seiten schon durch, aber gerade der schwarze ist noch verhältnismäßig teuer. 

Danke schonmal


----------



## Montigomo (25. März 2019)

kartoffelbrot schrieb:


> Hat jemand einen Tipp, wo man günstig Camelbak Reservoirs kauf (3l)?



http://www.rczbikeshop.de/de/catalogsearch/result/?q=CAMELBAK


----------



## rebirth (25. März 2019)

Suche einen Spezi Eliminator 27,5 2.3 Blck Dmnd unter ~62€ 
Dankö


----------



## Ahija (25. März 2019)

rebirth schrieb:


> Suche einen Spezi Eliminator 27,5 2.3 Blck Dmnd unter ~62€
> Dankö


https://www.cyclestore.co.uk/specia...mond_2bliss_ready_mtb_tyre_650b_2019-ID_76725

Hab den Link in den e-Mails gefunden. 58€


----------



## Canyon-Freak (26. März 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

Hat mir jemand einen Tipp bzw. Kontakt zu einem Specialized-Händler, bei dem man einen guten Preis für ein Levo bekommt? 
Gerne per PN.

Viele Grüße 
Jan


----------



## Puls220 (27. März 2019)

Ich suche eine kurze Kurbel (150-155mm)

1- oder 2- fach, möglichst passend für 24mm Shimano Tretlager.

Eine Option ist derzeit SRAM NX 11-fach GPX für 84,50€:

https://r2-bike.com/SRAM-NX-Kurbel-Black-1x11-GXP-32-Zaehne-X-Sync-LK-94-155-mm
passt aber nicht ins Shimano Innenlager

---

Alternativ gibt's noch alte 4-Kant Kurbeln von SunRace, Shimano oder Suntour für kleines Geld.

---

Shimano für 24 Tretlager habe ich minimal in 165mm gefunden.

Ideen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (27. März 2019)

Innenlager ist bei einer Kurbel das billigste Teil, also einfach passend mit tauschen. Bei 150-155 mm Kurbellänge passen keine klassischen MTB Kurbeln, aber sowas:

https://www.probikeshop.com/de/de/k...C-ivOi4QIVIQbTCh3QyQTCEAkYASABEgJSpvD_BwE:G:s

Wenn man etwas sucht, findet man sicher auch günstigere Angebote. Ich hatte mal bei CRC eine 155mm Funn Kurbel für 4-Kant-Tretlager mit 110 mm Lochkreis als Restposten gefunden. Mit Innenlager und Ultegra-Kettenblatt kam das zusammen auf unter 50€.


----------



## Canyon-Freak (28. März 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

Wo gibt es denn gerade den besten Preis für eine Magura MT5 ohne Scheiben? 

Viele Grüße


----------



## Goetheserbe (28. März 2019)

Hallo zusammen,
ich bin auf der Suche nach einem neuen Fizik Arione Classic. Günstigstes Angebot bisher 79,90€ inkl.Versand.

Sportliche Grüße


----------



## fred-funkel (29. März 2019)

Canyon-Freak schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Wo gibt es denn gerade den besten Preis für eine Magura MT5 ohne Scheiben?
> 
> Viele Grüße


würde mich auch interessieren!


----------



## Bullbaer (31. März 2019)

fred-funkel schrieb:


> würde mich auch interessieren!


Hab’s bis Dato nirgends günstiger als bei „bikerleben“ 
Fragt mal an bei Oliver. 
Gruß


----------



## Ghoste (31. März 2019)

Hat jemand einen Tipp für ein günstiges Komplettset (HR/VR) Scheibenbremsen?!
Sollte an ein AM gebaut werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bs99 (31. März 2019)

https://bikerleben.de/produkt/magura-mt-trail-sport-1-finger-hc-hebel/
Magura MT Trail mit den 1 Finger heben. 
140,-


----------



## Canyon-Freak (31. März 2019)

Maxxis Minion DHF 27.5 x 2.6 3C MaxxTerra 
+ 
Maxxis Minion DHR 27.5 x 2.8 EXO TR 

Wer hat einen guten Deal?


----------



## EarlyUp (31. März 2019)

Canyon-Freak schrieb:


> Maxxis Minion DHF 27.5 x 2.6 3C MaxxTerra
> +
> Maxxis Minion DHR 27.5 x 2.8 EXO TR
> 
> Wer hat einen guten Deal?



https://r2-bike.com/MAXXIS-Reifen-Minion-DHF-275-x-260-WT-3C-MaxxTerra-TR-EXO-

https://r2-bike.com/MAXXIS-Reifen-Minion-DHR-II-275-650B-x-28-3C-MaxxTerra-TR-EXO


----------



## herbstl78 (1. April 2019)

hat zufällig wer wo eine fernix 5 unter 330 € gesehen!


----------



## Montigomo (1. April 2019)

herbstl78 schrieb:


> hat zufällig wer wo eine fernix 5 unter 330 € gesehen!


https://www.expert.de/shop/unsere-p...0SSy5eo9Xuih0L8OBsnY7YzdBOnJJsDkaAvZzEALw_wcB


----------



## Montigomo (1. April 2019)

Ich suche ein Hinterrad  MAVIC Crossride FTS-X Disc 26 Zoll für weniger als 70 Euro incl. Versand.


----------



## Bench (1. April 2019)

Jemand einen Garmin Edge 130 unter 143€ gesehen?
Die 143€ sind von Engelhorn.
https://www.engelhorn.de/sp/produkte/P1004028W.html?dwvar_P1004028W_color=200


----------



## Deleted 283425 (1. April 2019)

Montigomo schrieb:


> Ich suche ein Hinterrad  MAVIC Crossride FTS-X Disc 26 Zoll für weniger als 70 Euro incl. Versand.



https://www.ebay.de/itm/Mavic-Cross...171726?hash=item1eec38e9ce:g:Y08AAOSwCsRbu09m

oder 10€ mehr
https://www.hibike.de/mavic-crossri...5b9faee1ded0df3ffb4b0c4b7f1183bb#var_42230588


----------



## Montigomo (2. April 2019)

JohSch schrieb:


> https://www.ebay.de/itm/Mavic-Cross...171726?hash=item1eec38e9ce:g:Y08AAOSwCsRbu09m
> 
> oder 10€ mehr
> https://www.hibike.de/mavic-crossri...5b9faee1ded0df3ffb4b0c4b7f1183bb#var_42230588



Das Nr.1 ist gebraucht und Nr. 2 ist nicht "weniger als 70 Euro incl. Versand." Trotzdem Danke.


----------



## mikeorbreak (4. April 2019)

Suche Helm: POC Tectal, Gr. M/L, Weiß/schwarz oder blau/schwarz, deutlich unter 150€


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 346340 (5. April 2019)

Suche leichte, stabile Felgen fürs Trailbike 32L, innen zw. 25 mm & 30 mm.
26" und 27,5"
Unter 500 g wäre Top.
Preislich max. 40 € pro Stück wäre das Ziel.

Challenge accepted?


----------



## famagoer (7. April 2019)

Suche Regenjacke

- eng anliegend
- langer Rücken bis Popo
- für Tagestouren im Regen (d.h. nicht nur kurzer Regenschauer)
- atmungsaktiv
- guter Kragen, wo nix reinkommt
- je kleiner und leichter, desto besser (Trikot wäre perfekt, aber kann auch in den Rucksack)

Gern bis max. 200 Euro, aber dafür richtig gut!


----------



## toastet (7. April 2019)

Atmungsaktiv und den ganzen Tag im Regen dicht? Huiuiui. Kenn ich leider nicht.


----------



## hasardeur (7. April 2019)

Einzige Lösung: Nackt radeln. Ist auch am leichtesten und billigsten. Kleinere Defekte heilen auch von allein.


----------



## decay (7. April 2019)

famagoer schrieb:


> Suche Regenjacke
> 
> - eng anliegend
> - langer Rücken bis Popo
> ...



Gore Shakedry C7 für 209,95: https://www.rosebikes.de/gore-wear-...MI8J3Z_Py94QIVw4ayCh2w0Ar9EAkYASABEgJ9qfD_BwE


----------



## sp00n82 (7. April 2019)

StefanLaile schrieb:


> Suche leichte, stabile Felgen fürs Trailbike 32L, innen zw. 25 mm & 30 mm.
> 26" und 27,5"
> Unter 500 g wäre Top.
> Preislich max. 40 € pro Stück wäre das Ziel.
> ...


Kann dir mal mein Felgensheet posten. Die Preise musst du aber selbst herausfinden.
Und kein Anspruch auf Vollständigkeit.
*
26"*






*27,5"


*


----------



## famagoer (7. April 2019)

decay schrieb:


> Gore Shakedry C7 für 209,95: https://www.rosebikes.de/gore-wear-...MI8J3Z_Py94QIVw4ayCh2w0Ar9EAkYASABEgJ9qfD_BwE


Danke! Die schaut ziemlich gut aus!


----------



## famagoer (7. April 2019)

StefanLaile schrieb:


> Suche leichte, stabile Felgen fürs Trailbike 32L, innen zw. 25 mm & 30 mm.
> 26" und 27,5"
> Unter 500 g wäre Top.
> Preislich max. 40 € pro Stück wäre das Ziel.
> ...


Hätte evtl. kompletten Laufradsatz für Dich. Hinten 26 vorne 26 oder 27.5, 25-26mm MW, rote Tune Princess und Prince. Megaleicht mit um die 1.330 Gramm.


----------



## Nd-60 (8. April 2019)

decay schrieb:


> Gore Shakedry C7 für 209,95: https://www.rosebikes.de/gore-wear-...MI8J3Z_Py94QIVw4ayCh2w0Ar9EAkYASABEgJ9qfD_BwE


sind die shakedry sachen denn überhaupt schon Rucksack kompatibel?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montigomo (17. April 2019)

Hallo,
könnte mir bitte jemand sagen, wo ich solche Kabelführungen,-klemmungen (s. Bilder) billig (1-2 EUR/ Srtück) finden könnte? Ich suche für 3 Kabel. Am besten X-Klemmung...
Danke im Voraus


----------



## famagoer (17. April 2019)

Member57 schrieb:


> sind die shakedry sachen denn überhaupt schon Rucksack kompatibel?


Gute Frage, ich hab mal bestellt und werde  bei schlechter Erfahrung berichten!


----------



## hasardeur (17. April 2019)

Montigomo schrieb:


> Hallo,
> könnte mir bitte jemand sagen, wo ich solche Kabelführungen,-klemmungen (s. Bilder) billig (1-2 EUR/ Srtück) finden könnte? Ich suche für 3 Kabel. Am besten X-Klemmung...
> Danke im Voraus



https://www.chainreactioncycles.com...MIq5OWwtLX4QIV7TLTCh2IuQpoEAQYAiABEgJHjfD_BwE

Sollte alles dabei sein, nur nicht aus Plastik.


----------



## criscross (19. April 2019)

Hallo Leute,
ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Fox DPX2 Dämpfer, 200 x57,
bei den üblichen Shops wollen die tatsächlich 739€ haben.
gebraucht ginge auch, wenn der Preis passt.
Danke


----------



## MarcoFibr (19. April 2019)

Suche 650B Rahmen
Hardtail 100mm FW
Boost 148mm Hinterbau


----------



## hasardeur (19. April 2019)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Suche 650B Rahmen
> Hardtail 100mm FW
> Boost 148mm Hinterbau



Meinst Du, die Erfolgsaussichten sind hier besser, wenn Du nicht konkreter fragst? Welcher Rahmen? Preisrange?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bobons (19. April 2019)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Suche 650B Rahmen
> Hardtail 100mm FW
> Boost 148mm Hinterbau


https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/cube-reaction-hpa-race-27.5-rahmen-black-n-blue-837255


----------



## hasardeur (19. April 2019)

bobons schrieb:


> https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/cube-reaction-hpa-race-27.5-rahmen-black-n-blue-837255



Der Kollege sucht einen L-Rahmen, hat er nur vergessen zu schreiben.


----------



## bobons (19. April 2019)

Na dann: https://www.alibaba.com/product-detail/650B-Plus-MTB-Hardtail-Carbon-Frame_60494229163.html


----------



## MarcoFibr (20. April 2019)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Meinst Du, die Erfolgsaussichten sind hier besser, wenn Du nicht konkreter fragst? Welcher Rahmen? Preisrange?


 Hab die Größe vergessen... dramatischer Fehler...


----------



## BigJohn (20. April 2019)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Hab die Größe vergessen... dramatischer Fehler...


Lies doch einfach mal den ersten Beitrag in diesem Thread


----------



## hasardeur (20. April 2019)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Hab die Größe vergessen... dramatischer Fehler...




Nein, Du hast deutlich mehr vergessen, wie im anderen Thread auch schon. Wie Du dort bereits korrekt angemerkt hast, willst Du keine Beratung, also gib einen Hersteller und Modell vor, wenigstens als Referenz, ebenso wie eine Preisspanne. Ein Schnäppchen von Hersteller A kann 3x so teuer sein, wie der UVP von Hersteller B. Dann fehlt noch eine Gattung, XC, Trailbike, Fatbike... Da es, wie im anderen Thread auch bereits erwähnt, kaum eine Chance gibt, einen günstigen 27,5“ Boost XC Rahmen in L zu bekommen, wäre es hilfreich, auf welche Vorgabe Du zugunsten des Schnäppchens verzichten könntest.

Du wirfst hier ein paar wenige Parameter in den Raum und erwartest dann, dass sich alle auf die Suche begeben. Was dann kommt, passt (natürlich) nicht. So funktioniert das aber nicht. So bleibt es eine Knobelaufgabe, die niemand lösen kann.

Also was erwartest Du?


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (20. April 2019)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Nein, Du hast deutlich mehr vergessen, wie im anderen Thread auch schon. Wie Du dort bereits korrekt angemerkt hast, willst Du keine Beratung, also gib einen Hersteller und Modell vor, wenigstens als Referenz, ebenso wie eine Preisspanne. Ein Schnäppchen von Hersteller A kann 3x so teuer sein, wie der UVP von Hersteller B. Dann fehlt noch eine Gattung, XC, Trailbike, Fatbike... Da es, wie im anderen Thread auch bereits erwähnt, kaum eine Chance gibt, einen günstigen 27,5“ Boost XC Rahmen in L zu bekommen, wäre es hilfreich, auf welche Vorgabe Du zugunsten des Schnäppchens verzichten könntest.
> 
> Du wirfst hier ein paar wenige Parameter in den Raum und erwartest dann, dass sich alle auf die Suche begeben. Was dann kommt, passt (natürlich) nicht. So funktioniert das aber nicht. So bleibt es eine Knobelaufgabe, die niemand lösen kann.
> 
> Also was erwartest Du?


Offensichtlich ist er doch resistent. Also auf ignore und weiter gehts. Diese Erziehungsversuche führen doch eh selten zu etwas.


----------



## Nd-60 (20. April 2019)

Don't feed the troll.


----------



## MarcoFibr (20. April 2019)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Nein, Du hast deutlich mehr vergessen, wie im anderen Thread auch schon. Wie Du dort bereits korrekt angemerkt hast, willst Du keine Beratung, also gib einen Hersteller und Modell vor, wenigstens als Referenz, ebenso wie eine Preisspanne. Ein Schnäppchen von Hersteller A kann 3x so teuer sein, wie der UVP von Hersteller B. Dann fehlt noch eine Gattung, XC, Trailbike, Fatbike... Da es, wie im anderen Thread auch bereits erwähnt, kaum eine Chance gibt, einen günstigen 27,5“ Boost XC Rahmen in L zu bekommen, wäre es hilfreich, auf welche Vorgabe Du zugunsten des Schnäppchens verzichten könntest.
> 
> Du wirfst hier ein paar wenige Parameter in den Raum und erwartest dann, dass sich alle auf die Suche begeben. Was dann kommt, passt (natürlich) nicht. So funktioniert das aber nicht. So bleibt es eine Knobelaufgabe, die niemand lösen kann.
> 
> Also was erwartest Du?



Hab nicht mehr Vorgabe:
100mm = XC
27,5 
Boost
RH L

Ich bin wirklich komplett offen beim Rahmen. Ein Freund hat einen kaputten Rahmen und alle Teile da...


----------



## hasardeur (20. April 2019)

Dann verrate doch mal, was das für ein Rahmen ist.

Wenn noch ein neues HR drin ist, gibt es günstige Rahmen ohne Ende, nur eben nicht Boost.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarcoFibr (20. April 2019)

Trek Procaliber 2018


----------



## MarcoFibr (20. April 2019)

HR anpassen möchte ich eigentlich nicht... aber gerne Vorschläge machen.


----------



## hasardeur (20. April 2019)

Und Du bist Dir ganz sicher, dass es das in 2018 in 27,5” gab?


----------



## sauerlaender75 (20. April 2019)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Und Du bist Dir ganz sicher, dass es das in 2018 in 27,5” gab?



ja -die kleinen 13,5/15,5 Rahmen ... sogar 2019


----------



## MarcoFibr (20. April 2019)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Und Du bist Dir ganz sicher, dass es das in 2018 in 27,5” gab?


Ja...


----------



## DerohneName (20. April 2019)

Jemand noch nen Deal für ne Yari 27.5? Die CRC ist wieder teurer  
Oder noch jemand eine übrig von der Falschlieferung?

Merci.


----------



## hasardeur (20. April 2019)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Ja...



Na dann zeig mal einen Link. Ich finde nur 29“ in L.

Hier noch der passende Artikel von MTB News: https://www.mtb-news.de/news/2017/08/23/trekworld-2017-procaliber-roscoe-bontrager/

Nur kleine Größen in 27,5“.

Viel Spaß beim Suchen.


----------



## maniLB (20. April 2019)

Das Procaliber gibts ab 17'5“ nur mit 29“ LR.


----------



## sauerlaender75 (20. April 2019)

redet ihr gerade aneinander vorbei? Er sucht einen Rahmen, nach seinen bekannten Vorgaben (RH = L) - die Teile *hat *er von einem Procaliber mit 27,5 also < 17.5 - das spielt die Größe doch keine Rolle ........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (20. April 2019)

sauerlaender75 schrieb:


> redet ihr gerade aneinander vorbei? Er sucht einen Rahmen, nach seinen bekannten Vorgaben (RH = L) - die Teile *hat *er von einem Procaliber mit 27,5 also < 17.5 - das spielt die Größe doch keine Rolle ........



Ganz klar Jain. Er Sucht einen Rahmen in L, 27,5“, 100 mm Fw, Boost. Sowas gibt es aber kaum. Da die Teile von einem Procaliber 2018 stammen sollen, dort aber nur XS und S in 27,5“ gefertigt wurden, die Vorgabe aber ja L ist, passt das alles nicht wirklich, außer jemand hat ein kaputtes Procaliber in XS oder S gekauft, um sich dann ein neues Bike aufzubauen. In dem Fall muss ich sagen: verzockt, da in L solche Rahmen kaum zu finden sind.

Hier würden ja einige Leute gern helfen, aber da die Vorgaben unverrückbar sind, wird es schwer.

Ich habe jetzt aber auch die lust an dem Spiel verloren. Sollen Andere Spaß haben.


----------



## sp00n82 (20. April 2019)

Wenn er wirklich die Teile von einem S-Rahmen an einen L-Rahmen verfrachten will, dann wären übrigens auch neue Bremsleitungen und vermutlich auch der Schaltzug fällig. Und falls da schon eine Dropper-Post verbaut war, muss man auch darauf achten, ob der neue Rahmen z.B. intern kann und ob der Durchmesser der Sattelstütze der gleiche ist. Nur um mal das "alle Teile vorhanden" aufzugreifen.

Wobei ich das eigentlich auch eher so verstanden hatte, dass sein / seines Kumpels Rahmen kaputt ist, und er einen neuen gleichartigen und gleich großen sucht.
Die Möglichkeit besteht ja, dass es tatsächlich ein 29" Rad war, und nur irgendwie beim Infos aus dem Netz suchen 27,5" bei rausgekommen ist (weils das halt in S so gibt).


----------



## Nd-60 (21. April 2019)

Zu viel hineininterpretiert. 
Der Kumpel hat ein kaputtes Trek in 27.5 und  Boost. Er sucht einen L Rahmen mit Boost für 100mm Gabeln in günstig.


----------



## bobons (21. April 2019)

Ist doch alles kein Problem: https://r2-bike.com/OPENCYCLE-Mountainbike-Rahmen-29-275-OPEN-ONE-Carbon-Groesse-L


----------



## sp00n82 (21. April 2019)

bobons schrieb:


> Ist doch alles kein Problem: https://r2-bike.com/OPENCYCLE-Mountainbike-Rahmen-29-275-OPEN-ONE-Carbon-Groesse-L







Schnäppchen ist Schnäppchen!


----------



## MarcoFibr (23. April 2019)

Neuer Versuch... 
Fully 
Größe L
FW 120-160mm
Budget 1500-2000Euro

Hat jemand einen guten Tipp?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ahija (23. April 2019)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Neuer Versuch...
> Fully
> Größe L
> FW 120-160mm
> ...


120-160? XC bis Enduro? Correct me if I'm wrong but don't feed the troll.


----------



## MarcoFibr (23. April 2019)

Ahija schrieb:


> 120-160? XC bis Enduro? Correct me if I'm wrong but don't feed the troll.


 Tippfehler. Sorry. 120-140. XC/Am Richtung.


----------



## bobons (23. April 2019)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Neuer Versuch...
> Fully
> Größe L
> FW 120-160mm
> ...



Gibt es nur noch in M und XL, schau mal in die Geotabelle, ob das nicht doch geht. "L", "M" sind ja heutzutage sehr vage. Etwas teurer ist es auch, aber gleich mit Variostütze und guten Reifen und Laufrädern.
Bis 30.4. gibt es noch 4% Rabatt, wenn man per Vorkasse bezahlt.

Und der Link: https://www.linkradquadrat.de/sonde...ox-sf02-three-29-modell-2018-grey/yellow?c=12

Das Focus hier hat auch eine gute Ausstattung: https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/focus-jam-6.8-nine-784273

Du kannst doch auch die bestehenden 27.5"-Boost-Teile an ein Fully schrauben:
Rahmen: https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/cube-stereo-150-hpa-27.5-rahmen-black-n-blue-833550
Gabel: https://www.bike24.de/1.php?content...,2,121;pgc[65]=226;pgc[14696]=18359;orderby=2

Oder eine gebrauchte Pike.


----------



## alf2 (23. April 2019)

Ich suche für einen neu erworbenen Rahmen einen günstigen, neuen Dämpfer in 200x51. Original ist ein Fox Float DPS Factory drinnen.

Ich hätte ihm nun einen Manitou McLeod vergönnt, der bei den günstigsten Anbietern um 190€ zu haben ist. Weiß wer was Besseres/Billigeres?


----------



## imkreisdreher (23. April 2019)

Was möchtest du/erwartest du vom neuen Dämpfer, bzw. was stört dich beim DPS?


----------



## alf2 (23. April 2019)

Am DPS würde mich nichts stören, der Rahmen kommt ohne Dämpfer.

Nachdem ich den Rahmen noch nicht kenne, kann ich gar nicht so genau sagen, was ich brauche.

Auf alle Fälle sollte er so im Preisbereich um die 200€ bleiben und dafür die beste Performance abliefern.
D.h. straffes ProPedal bzw. Druckstufe bergauf um gut pedalieren zu können (kein Lockout), Gefühlt endloser Federweg bergab, d.h. gute Federwegsausnutzung und gute Dämpfung - so weit meine Wunschliste
Der Rahmen hat einen Federweg von 130mm und ich ein Gewicht von 90kg incl. Gear.
In dem Preisbereich habe ich bisher 4 Dämpfer gefunden: Manitou McLeod, Suntour DuAir, RockShox Monarch RT, DT Swiss R414

Alle 4 kenne ich nicht. Den DT Swiss und den RockShox habe ich nach hinten gereiht weil es bei RCZ (DT Swiss) z.T. monatelange Wartezeiten gibt und ich einen RS Monarch Plus RC3 hatte mit dem ich nicht zurande kam (Musste ich fast mit Maximaldruck fahren, war bergauf nicht wippfrei zu kriegen).

Erfahrungen zu den obengenannten Dämpfern sind willkommen. - Aber vielleicht findet sich auch noch eine günstigere oder gleich günstige und bessere Variante.


----------



## gakul (23. April 2019)

Was für ein Rahmen ist das? Welches Tune des Dämpfers brauchst du?


----------



## alf2 (23. April 2019)

Ein Saracen Kili Flyer X Carbon 2017

Viel mehr als die Einbaulänge des Dämpfers habe ich allerdings nicht in Erfahrung gebracht. 

https://www.biketart.com/bikes-c1/frames-c33/saracen-kili-flyer-x-carbon-frameset-2017-p21197


----------



## gakul (23. April 2019)

Und die 200x51 Einbaulänge passt 100%?


----------



## alf2 (23. April 2019)

LukaG schrieb:


> Und die 200x51 Einbaulänge passt 100%?



Der Verkäufer meint ja, hab extra 2x nachgefragt weil das aktuelle Modell 200x57 hat. Saracen habe ich auch angeschrieben aber keine Antwort erhalten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gakul (24. April 2019)

Ich persönlich würde erst auf die Antwort warten


----------



## hasardeur (24. April 2019)

Laut Saracen hat das aktuelle Modell einen 200x57 mm Dämpfer: https://www.saracen.co.uk/bike/kili-flyer-carbon-x-frameset

Da es sich dabei um da alte, nicht-metrische Maß handelt und auch die Bilder alle so aussehen, würde ich auch hier ganz stark auf 200x57 mm tippen.


----------



## Montigomo (24. April 2019)

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Dämpfer für die Rahmenaufnahmen 15(*nicht 12 oder 12.7*)x13mm und 8x22mm.

Leider kenne ich mich nicht so gut aus und habe noch nur die Dämpfer mit 12.7mm (Innendurchmesser des Gleitlagers) erlebt. Erst wenn man das Lager auspresst bekommt man 15mm.

Die Dämpferlänge bitte 200 oder 216mm lang mit dem Hub 51/57 oder 63mm.


----------



## Skydive93 (24. April 2019)

bin auf der suche nach einem transition scout in XS
Rahmen oder komplett

Vlt. weiß wer ja was


----------



## Deleted 346340 (24. April 2019)

Suche ordentlichen 222x70 (69) Stahlfederdämpfer er muss eine einstellbare LS Druckstufe haben. Kage RC, FOX DHX RC2, ... soll Ersatz für mein 2013er Vivid Coil sein. Bei Ebay gibts DHX RC2 für um die 200 €.


----------



## Hans (27. April 2019)

Hallo 
Suche eine 29er boost Gabel mit 100 MM Federweg,  Reba  Sid oder Fox 32. Unter 300 wäre schön


----------



## lhampe (28. April 2019)

Hallo,

wo bekommt man eine One Components Dropper Post 170 mm, Ø31,6 am günstigsten. Incl. Remote natürlich. Das günstigste was ich bisher gefunden habe ist Bike Components für 235,-


----------



## Mr_Chicks (28. April 2019)

Hier werden Sie geholfen 

https://www.oneupcomponents.com/products/dropper-post


----------



## DeppJones (29. April 2019)

Suche XTR Scheibenbremsset BR-M9120 (4Kolben, v+h), ohne Scheiben. Günstiger als 379€?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 346340 (29. April 2019)

Saint DH Schaltwerk unter 100 € gibts um die 100 € bei CRC


----------



## Aldar (29. April 2019)

Hans schrieb:


> Hallo
> Suche eine 29er boost Gabel mit 100 MM Federweg,  Reba  Sid oder Fox 32. Unter 300 wäre schön


Ist zwar eine 34 aber unter 300
https://www.ebay.de/itm/Fox-Float-3...apered-27-5-29er-520-/352647941460?nav=SEARCH


----------



## Hans (29. April 2019)

Danke . Aber gerade eine Reba bei RCZ für 270 bestellt


----------



## lieselgangster (30. April 2019)

Suche ein gutes Angebot für nen Garmin navi. 
Am liebsten Edge 1030. 
oder 830


----------



## Fieser-Kardinal (1. Mai 2019)

lieselgangster schrieb:


> Suche ein gutes Angebot für nen Garmin navi.
> Am liebsten Edge 1030.
> oder 830


Bundle mit Sensoren oder nur der Gerät?


----------



## lieselgangster (1. Mai 2019)

Nur gerät reicht. Es sei denn bundle ist auch günstig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (1. Mai 2019)

Suche eine DT 350 Boost HR Nabe, 28H, xD Freilauf, J-Bend Speichen. Günstigster Preis bei r2-bike = 142,50€

https://r2-bike.com/DT-SWISS-Hinter...-mm-Steckachse-BOOST-Freilauf-SRAM-XD-28-Loch


----------



## Nforcer (2. Mai 2019)

SUCHE: Flat Schuhe. Gerne 5.10, Specialized oder was mindestens genau so gut Grip hat.


----------



## freetourer (2. Mai 2019)

Nforcer schrieb:


> SUCHE: Flat Schuhe. Gerne 5.10, Specialized oder was mindestens genau so gut Grip hat.



Tja - wer sucht sowas nicht ........


Schuhgröße, Modell und Vergleichspreis wären noch ganz hilfreich - ansonsten: Google kennst Du?


----------



## sp00n82 (3. Mai 2019)

freetourer schrieb:


> Tja - wer sucht sowas nicht ........


Yo! Hat jemand Impact Pro in 41 für unter 100€ gesehen?


----------



## sp00n82 (3. Mai 2019)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Yo! Hat jemand Impact Pro in 41 für unter 100€ gesehen?


Oh, kaum frag ich, da gibts bei BikeComponents im Festival 15% auf FiveTen mit dem Code FIVETEN15.


----------



## sauerlaender75 (3. Mai 2019)

wollte ich grade schreiben


----------



## Flo7 (4. Mai 2019)

Gibt es so einen Vorbau mit 35er Klemmung, weiß wer was?

https://www.wigglesport.de/brand-x-enduro-mtb-vorbau/


----------



## sp00n82 (4. Mai 2019)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Gibt es so einen Vorbau mit 35er Klemmung, weiß wer was?
> 
> https://www.wigglesport.de/brand-x-enduro-mtb-vorbau/


Brand-X ist ja die CRC (+Wiggle) eigene Marke, wenn du dort also nichts findest, dann gibts das zZt. wohl auch nicht.


----------



## Flo7 (4. Mai 2019)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Brand-X ist ja die CRC (+Wiggle) eigene Marke, wenn du dort also nichts findest, dann gibts das zZt. wohl auch nicht.




Muss ja kein Brand X sein... VLt kennt ja jemand einen 35er Vorbau max 40/45mm lang in dieser Preisregion-> bis 30€?


----------



## hasardeur (4. Mai 2019)

https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kau...MIqdqKgf2B4gIViumyCh3L7wKVEAkYDSABEgKnnfD_BwE


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bench (5. Mai 2019)

günstiger und kürzer:
https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/katana-vorbau-light-35-459220


----------



## startcolna (6. Mai 2019)

Ich würde gern das Rhyme meiner Frau auf 1x12 umrüsten, gibts die Gruppe grad Iwo (noch) günstiger:
https://www.chainreactioncycles.com...MI84Gc4tCG4gIVKCjTCh2RYw-6EAQYByABEgKisPD_BwE


----------



## Canyon-Freak (6. Mai 2019)

Da brauchst Du gar keine ganze Gruppe, sonder eigentlich nur ein Updrade-Kit, mit Schaltwerk, Trigger, Kassette und Kette.
Die Kurbel ist bei 1x12 die selbe, wie bei 1x11, 
Würde Dir das SRAM GX-Upgrade Kit empfehlen. Liegt normal bei ca. 250 Euro.
Gruß


----------



## startcolna (6. Mai 2019)

Canyon-Freak schrieb:


> Da brauchst Du gar keine ganze Gruppe, sonder eigentlich nur ein Updrade-Kit, mit Schaltwerk, Trigger, Kassette und Kette.
> Die Kurbel ist bei 1x12 die selbe, wie bei 1x11,
> Würde Dir das SRAM GX-Upgrade Kit empfehlen. Liegt normal bei ca. 250 Euro.
> Gruß



Danke, der Gedanke kam mir auch schon. Allerdings wenn ich die ganze Gruppe nehme, könnte ich ihre alte 1x11 an mein speedfox bauen, an dem noch eine billige 2x11 Shimano dran hängt.


----------



## Canyon-Freak (6. Mai 2019)

Hat jemand gerade ein Angebot für eine SRAM Carbon Kurbel?


----------



## hasardeur (6. Mai 2019)

startcolna schrieb:


> Danke, der Gedanke kam mir auch schon. Allerdings wenn ich die ganze Gruppe nehme, könnte ich ihre alte 1x11 an mein speedfox bauen, an dem noch eine billige 2x11 Shimano dran hängt.



Auch da kennst Du die Kurbel weiter nutzen, dann aber nur mit 1 KB.


----------



## clowz (8. Mai 2019)

suche ein günstiges VR mit 30mm Innenbreite und Boost ... wo bekomm ich sowas am ehesten ohne gleich einen LRS zu kaufen ?


----------



## Ahija (8. Mai 2019)

clowz schrieb:


> suche ein günstiges VR mit 30mm Innenbreite und Boost ... wo bekomm ich sowas am ehesten ohne gleich einen LRS zu kaufen ?


Wenns n 29er sein soll? https://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8;product=295652;menu=1000,2,140,209;page=84
Ansonsten gibts das womöglich auch als 650b


----------



## freetourer (8. Mai 2019)

clowz schrieb:


> suche ein günstiges VR mit 30mm Innenbreite und Boost ... wo bekomm ich sowas am ehesten ohne gleich einen LRS zu kaufen ?



https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/1259205-dt-swiss-m-1700-spline-r-two-30-boost-disc-6-loch

Sogar inklusive Hinterrad.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fail (8. Mai 2019)

Nabend  

Hat zufällig jemand nen bike discount rabattcode? Würde gegebenenfalls auch was dafür zahlen. 

Grüße


----------



## sir-florian (9. Mai 2019)

Gibt es gerade irgendwo CC-Race Hardtails als Schnapper? Eher Oberklasse...


----------



## Tmpro19 (10. Mai 2019)

Hallo! 
Kann mir einer sagen was Magura MT Thirty zu bedeuten hat ? Diese sind im Cube Reaction TM PRO 2019 verbaut und ich finde sie nirgends im Internet


----------



## Ahija (10. Mai 2019)

Tmpro19 schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Kann mir einer sagen was Magura MT Thirty zu bedeuten hat ? Diese sind im Cube Reaction TM PRO 2019 verbaut und ich finde sie nirgends im Internet


https://www.4mybike.de/MAGURA-MT32-Thirty-2-Scheibenbremsen-Set-Hinterrad-1750mm-PM-schwarz-NEU

2te Google Ergebnis bei "Magura MT Thirty". Was das ist - keine Ahnung. Aber da haste was


----------



## Nd-60 (10. Mai 2019)

Tmpro19 schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Kann mir einer sagen was Magura MT Thirty zu bedeuten hat ? Diese sind im Cube Reaction TM PRO 2019 verbaut und ich finde sie nirgends im Internet


die abgespeckte und billige Version der Mt trail. 4kolben vorn und 2 hinten mit den Gebern der Mt 4 oder 5?!


----------



## bobons (11. Mai 2019)

Member57 schrieb:


> die abgespeckte und billige Version der Mt trail. 4kolben vorn und 2 hinten mit den Gebern der Mt 4 oder 5?!



Sind MT2-Geber, vorne ein MT Sport 4-Kolben-Sattel und hinten ein MT2-Sattel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skask (12. Mai 2019)

Canyon-Freak schrieb:


> Hat jemand gerade ein Angebot für eine SRAM Carbon Kurbel?




https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/sram-x1-eagle-carbon-gxp-boost-kurbel-30t-175mm-841029


----------



## michael66 (14. Mai 2019)

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem 216x63 Dämpfer,vielleicht hat einer von euch ein gutes Angebot gesehen,ausser Vivid Air wäre ich für jedes gute Angebot dankbar


----------



## Ahija (14. Mai 2019)

michael66 schrieb:


> Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem 216x63 Dämpfer,vielleicht hat einer von euch ein gutes Angebot gesehen,ausser Vivid Air wäre ich für jedes gute Angebot dankbar


Würde noch ein bisschen genauer werden was du suchst. Coil oder Luft? Enduro oder XC?


----------



## Tich (14. Mai 2019)

michael66 schrieb:


> Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem 216x63 Dämpfer,vielleicht hat einer von euch ein gutes Angebot gesehen,ausser Vivid Air wäre ich für jedes gute Angebot dankbar


Vielleicht passt ja der SR suntour Triair, gibt's in der Größe ab ca 275 Eur: https://www.ebay.de/p/Air-Shock-Abs...216-X-63mm-Metrik-SR-Suntour-Rear/11020507202
Gute Reviews sind auf vitalmtb und Loam Wolf zu finden. Werd ihn mir in 200x57 zulegen für mein yt jeffsy


----------



## michael66 (14. Mai 2019)

Ahija schrieb:


> Würde noch ein bisschen genauer werden was du suchst. Coil oder Luft? Enduro oder XC?


Also der soll für ein Enduro sein und Luft oder Coil wäre erstmal egal,falls jemand was gesehen hat was ich noch nicht gefunden habe wäre das super,vielen Dank 



Tich schrieb:


> Vielleicht passt ja der SR suntour Triair, gibt's in der Größe ab ca 275 Eur: https://www.ebay.de/p/Air-Shock-Abs...216-X-63mm-Metrik-SR-Suntour-Rear/11020507202
> Gute Reviews sind auf vitalmtb und Loam Wolf zu finden. Werd ihn mir in 200x57 zulegen für mein yt jeffsy


Vielen Dank für den Tipp,den Dämpfer hatte ich mal gesehen aber aufgrund des Preises verworfen,für den Preis aber interessant da werde ich mich mal drüber informieren.
Vielen Dank


----------



## oker_s (16. Mai 2019)

hallo
hat jemand eine Angebot für eine direct mount Kurbel?! Sram Gx oder so? 
Alternativ: gibt es für die GX Eagle nur den rechten Kurbelarm einzeln zu kaufen?
danke schonmal


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (16. Mai 2019)

oker_s schrieb:


> hallo
> hat jemand eine Angebot für eine direct mount Kurbel?! Sram Gx oder so?
> Alternativ: gibt es für die GX Eagle nur den rechten Kurbelarm einzeln zu kaufen?
> danke schonmal


Hast du schon mal im Bikemarkt geschaut? Da ist z.B. eine Gx gebraucht für 30€, sieht gut aus. Neuware für ~80€


----------



## oker_s (16. Mai 2019)

Asphaltsurfer schrieb:


> Hast du schon mal im Bikemarkt geschaut? Da ist z.B. eine Gx gebraucht für 30€, sieht gut aus. Neuware für ~80€



leider die 11 fach ohne direct mount...gebrauchtmarkt ist zur zeit ziemlich schlecht sowohl kleinanzeigen wie auch bikemarkt


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (16. Mai 2019)

oker_s schrieb:


> leider die 11 fach ohne direct mount...gebrauchtmarkt ist zur zeit ziemlich schlecht sowohl kleinanzeigen wie auch bikemarkt


??
Ist doch wurscht! Oder geht es dir um die Optik?
Also Direct Mount wäre mir auch nicht wurscht, aber ob 12-fach oder 11-fach


----------



## oker_s (16. Mai 2019)

direct mount ist wichtig um bestehende kettenblätter weiter zu nutzen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freetourer (16. Mai 2019)

oker_s schrieb:


> direct mount ist wichtig um bestehende kettenblätter weiter zu nutzen...


170 oder 175 mm?


----------



## Aldar (16. Mai 2019)

Suche eine Starrgabel Stahl/alu egal , 1 1/8 mit v-Brake  für 26 Zoll, soll eine 100mm Federgabel ersetzen. 55 Euro kostet bis jetzt der Favorit aus dem Bikemarkt.


----------



## oker_s (16. Mai 2019)

freetourer schrieb:


> 170 oder 175 mm?



175.... außer der preis ist sehr verlockend dann würde ich auch mal 170 testen


----------



## freetourer (16. Mai 2019)

oker_s schrieb:


> 175.... außer der preis ist sehr verlockend dann würde ich auch mal 170 testen



Ich hätte noch eine neue SRAM X9 Kurbel in 175mm für 80.- Euro abzugeben


----------



## Flo7 (20. Mai 2019)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Gibt es so einen Vorbau mit 35er Klemmung, weiß wer was?
> 
> https://www.wigglesport.de/brand-x-enduro-mtb-vorbau/



Falls es jemanden interessiert-> Hier gibt es einen ungelabelten Uno Vorbau 45mm Lang mit 35er Klemmung um 14€:

https://www.bikehit.de/de/vorbau/91170-merida-vorbau-merida-expert-35-mm-0-alu.html


----------



## hirschy (20. Mai 2019)

Suche ein Shimano Zee Bremsen Set (ohne Scheiben)

Geht´s günstiger als hier?
https://www.bike-components.de/de/S...e-BR-M640-p45520/schwarz-Satz-VR-HR--o200891/
159€


----------



## wolfsgut (21. Mai 2019)

Suche günstige Standpumpe ( kein Aldi/Lidl Zeug ).


----------



## LittleSaul (21. Mai 2019)

wolfsgut schrieb:


> Suche günstige Standpumpe ( kein Aldi/Lidl Zeug ).


Wie wäre Bike-components? Auf Topeak gibt es gerade 25% Rabatt...


----------



## bobons (21. Mai 2019)

wolfsgut schrieb:


> Suche günstige Standpumpe ( kein Aldi/Lidl Zeug ).



25% bei b-c auf Topeak: https://www.bike-components.de/de/Topeak/
Beschde Univerzahl-Pümpe: https://www.bike-components.de/de/Topeak/JoeBlow-Sport-III-Standpumpe-p61760/
Für MTB- und Rennrad-Kombinutzung finde ich die besser als den Rennkompressor. Jetzt habe ich es gesagt. Jehova!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwobenflyer (21. Mai 2019)

Suche GoPro7 Hero Black.


----------



## wolfsgut (21. Mai 2019)

LittleSaul schrieb:


> Wie wäre Bike-components? Auf Topeak gibt es gerade 25% Rabatt...





bobons schrieb:


> 25% bei b-c auf Topeak: https://www.bike-components.de/de/Topeak/
> Beschde Univerzahl-Pümpe: https://www.bike-components.de/de/Topeak/JoeBlow-Sport-III-Standpumpe-p61760/
> Für MTB- und Rennrad-Kombinutzung finde ich die besser als den Rennkompressor. Jetzt habe ich es gesagt. Jehova!



DANKE


----------



## Montigomo (21. Mai 2019)

bobons schrieb:


> 25% bei b-c auf Topeak: https://www.bike-components.de/de/Topeak/
> Beschde Univerzahl-Pümpe: https://www.bike-components.de/de/Topeak/JoeBlow-Sport-III-Standpumpe-p61760/
> Für MTB- und Rennrad-Kombinutzung finde ich die besser als den Rennkompressor. Jetzt habe ich es gesagt. Jehova!


Welche Code sollte man eingeben?

EDIT: TOPEAK25 gefunden...Danke


----------



## Jabba81 (21. Mai 2019)

Na dann versuche ich auch noch mein Glück... Suche einen Dirtlej Dirtsuit günstig... am liebsten die SFD Edition...
Falls jemand irgendwo mal was sehen sollte


----------



## Bikesenf (22. Mai 2019)

Suche momentan einen Coil-Dämpfer in 230x60 (bzw. auch 230x57,5) für ein Trek Slash 8 2019. Für die Aktion bei RCZ letztens war ich leider zu langsam. Hat da vielleicht jemand einen Tipp?


----------



## Mr_Chicks (24. Mai 2019)

Suche Shimano Bremse XT BR-M 8020 im Set.
Bei BC momentan im Angebotsfestival bei 215€.
Jemand irgendwo günstiger gesehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ForG (24. Mai 2019)

Mr_Chicks schrieb:


> Suche Shimano Bremse XT BR-M 8020 im Set.
> Bei BC momentan im Angebotsfestival bei 215€.
> Jemand irgendwo günstiger gesehen?



192,44€

https://www.bike-discount.de/de/shimano_br_m8020_xt_scheibenbremse_set


----------



## Mr_Chicks (24. Mai 2019)

Gutschein notwendig?
Der link zeigt bei mir 229€


----------



## Flo7 (24. Mai 2019)

Hi, 

gibts die Gruppe 
SRAM
XX1 Eagle AXS DUB Boost mit 170er Kurbel günstiger als 1500€?

Danke und Lg, 

Flo


----------



## ForG (24. Mai 2019)

Mr_Chicks schrieb:


> Gutschein notwendig?
> Der link zeigt bei mir 229€


Komisch, bei mir jetzt auch.
Es fehlte die Mehrwertsteuer, hab mich in den USA eingeloggt. Sorry


----------



## bobons (25. Mai 2019)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> gibts die Gruppe
> SRAM
> ...


X01 für 1.417,50 €:
https://r2-bike.com/SRAM-X01-Eagle-AXS-DUB-Komplettgruppe-1x12-BOOST

Wo gibt es die XX1 für den Preis? --> Ok, blöde Frage: Überall...


----------



## Skydive93 (29. Mai 2019)

suche einen günstigen fullface für flow trails im bikepark in s/m. 
Bei Bergab.de, wo ich meinen 661 herhabe, gibts leider nur xl

Jemand noch eine idee?


----------



## Deleted 171725 (29. Mai 2019)

einemark schrieb:


> *Vatertagsbonus* bis 3.6.2019
> *20€* Rabatt ab 149€ Einkauf - Code: *PAPA20*
> *50€* Rabatt ab 249€ Einkauf - Code: *PAPA50*
> *Bei https://www.helmexpress.com*


----------



## *Miss Geschick* (31. Mai 2019)

Hat evtl jemand einen Link wo es den Wahoo Elemnt Roam aktuell als lieferbar gibt? Ob Deutschland oder Österreich ist egal.


----------



## steve288 (3. Juni 2019)

Ich Suche:

Produkt:
*Rock Shox Pike RCT3 oder Yari RC* (Dual oder Solo) 
Radgröße: 29"
Nabe: 15x100
Federweg: 150 (+/- 10)
Offset: 48 oder 51
Schaftlänge: min. 170
Zustand: Neu oder Gebraucht (sehr gut erhalten) 

Günstigste Angebote:
- Pike RCT3 DPA: 510€ (neu)
- Yari RC solo für 440€ (neu)

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?

Info:
Google, bikemarkt, ebay, ebayKleinanzeigen,... Hab ich schon alles durch


----------



## sp00n82 (3. Juni 2019)

steve288 schrieb:


> Ich Suche:
> 
> Produkt:
> *Rock Shox Pike RCT3 oder Yari RC* (Dual oder Solo)
> ...


Wenns nicht dringend ist, RCZ haut immer mal wieder Yaris für <300 Euro raus im Newsletter.

Den Airshaft kannst du wenn nötig mit dem DebonAir-Upgradekit auf deine gewünschte Länge umbauen, und falls die Gabel in Boost 110 kommt (gibts die überhaupt noch mit 15x100?), dann gibt es auch dafür Universaladapter (z.B. hier, oder wenn du eh schon warten musst, hier nochmal günstiger aus China).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steve288 (3. Juni 2019)

Vielen Dank für deine Antwort. 
Mit den boost-adaptern habe ich auch schon überlegt, schöner wäre es natürlich ohne.
Aber wenn der Preis wirklich so günstig ist, wäre es schon eine Option.


----------



## Nd-60 (3. Juni 2019)

Newsletter-Anmeldung nicht vergessen wegen Gutschein Code


----------



## steve288 (4. Juni 2019)

Vielen Dank für die Tipps. 
Den Newsletter habe ich abonniert. 

Könnt ihr abschätzen in welchen Abständen diese Angebote kommen? 
Sprechen wir hier von 1 Monat oder eher von 6?


----------



## Nd-60 (4. Juni 2019)

steve288 schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die Tipps.
> Den Newsletter habe ich abonniert.
> 
> Könnt ihr abschätzen in welchen Abständen diese Angebote kommen?
> Sprechen wir hier von 1 Monat oder eher von 6?


sagen wir mal. monatliche, aber die Lieferung kann dann auch nochmals Monate dauern. rcz ist nicht der Laden, bei dem man bestellt wenn man Teile sofort braucht


----------



## freetourer (4. Juni 2019)

steve288 schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die Tipps.
> Den Newsletter habe ich abonniert.
> 
> Könnt ihr abschätzen in welchen Abständen diese Angebote kommen?
> Sprechen wir hier von 1 Monat oder eher von 6?



Du hast Post.


----------



## ransome (4. Juni 2019)

Suche einen Rahmen für die Weltreise abseits der Straße. 

So etwas wie die Surly's Ogre oder ECR oder das Velo Orange Piolet.


----------



## wirme (7. Juni 2019)

Falscher Post


----------



## wolfsgut (9. Juni 2019)

Suche günstigen 35mm Lenker mit 30 Rise.


----------



## hasardeur (9. Juni 2019)

Ist gerade jemand über ein Schnäppchen zu Faltpedal-Schuhen gestolpert? Mein Sohn braucht Neue in Größe 45-46 (je nach Modell). Bevorzugt suchen wir 5.10 Freerider, würden aber auch andere Modelle/Marken probieren, wenn der Preis passt und die Sohle ähnlich gut ist.

Preisorientierung:70-80€, gern auch weniger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EarlyUp (9. Juni 2019)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Ist gerade jemand über ein Schnäppchen zu Faltpedal-Schuhen gestolpert? Mein Sohn braucht Neue in Größe 45-46 (je nach Modell). Bevorzugt suchen wir 5.10 Freerider, würden aber auch andere Modelle/Marken probieren, wenn der Preis passt und die Sohle ähnlich gut ist.
> 
> Preisorientierung:70-80€, gern auch weniger



BC hat glaub 25% auf five10 Schuhe.


----------



## bobons (9. Juni 2019)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Ist gerade jemand über ein Schnäppchen zu Faltpedal-Schuhen gestolpert? Mein Sohn braucht Neue in Größe 45-46 (je nach Modell). Bevorzugt suchen wir 5.10 Freerider, würden aber auch andere Modelle/Marken probieren, wenn der Preis passt und die Sohle ähnlich gut ist.
> 
> Preisorientierung:70-80€, gern auch weniger



https://www.bike-components.de/de/Five-Ten/
*25 % RABATTCODE: FIVETEN25*


----------



## hasardeur (9. Juni 2019)

bobons schrieb:


> https://www.bike-components.de/de/Five-Ten/
> *25 % RABATTCODE: FIVETEN25*



Manchmal sieht man den Wald vor Bäumen nicht. Danke!


----------



## daniel77 (11. Juni 2019)

Moin, suche ein 29er Race-Fully. Rahmengrösse M/L oder L, Körpergrösse 1.83m. Entweder Rahmen oder auch Komplettbike zum schlachten. Je nachdem was günstiger ist (Differenzrechnung Verkauf Teile etc.)
Beispiele: Trek Top Fuel; Focus O1E; Orbea Oiz; ....


----------



## demlak (12. Juni 2019)

Wenn zufällig mal jemand die
*Shimano PD-M828 Saint*
_WEIT_ günstiger als Marktpreis sieht.. gerne Info zu mir =)
aktuell find ich z.B. nix unter 89 euro.
Zuschlägen würd ich wohl bei weniger als 70 Euro


----------



## Bloodshot (15. Juni 2019)

Suche nen günstigen Rahmen in XL oder lieber L. Zwischen 150-130mm vorne, 29 lieber als 27


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flo7 (16. Juni 2019)

Bloodshot schrieb:


> Suche nen günstigen Rahmen in XL oder lieber L. Zwischen 150-130mm vorne, 29 lieber als 27




Weiß nicht ob du einen Fully Rahmen suchst, falls ja->

https://www.fahrrad.de/votec-vx-fra...1=35324&dwvar_M143588_color=562202&cgid=89542

https://www.fahrrad.de/votec-vxs-fr...color=562181&dwvar_M115017_1=35324&cgid=89542


----------



## Bloodshot (16. Juni 2019)

Danke, ja fully aber eig auch carbon


----------



## freetourer (16. Juni 2019)

Bloodshot schrieb:


> Suche nen günstigen Rahmen in XL oder lieber L. Zwischen 150-130mm vorne, 29 lieber als 27



https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/1271170-santa-cruz-hightower-cc-29-2019-gr-xl


----------



## Bloodshot (17. Juni 2019)

such nen günstigen 29" boost trail lrs. sowas wie nen newman a.30 nur halt etwas günstiger


----------



## EarlyUp (17. Juni 2019)

Bloodshot schrieb:


> such nen günstigen 29" boost trail lrs. sowas wie nen newman a.30 nur halt etwas günstiger



BC Original Loamer vielleicht?
https://www.bike-components.de/de/bc-original/Loamer-Disc-Center-Lock-29-Boost-Laufradsatz-p66462/


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (17. Juni 2019)

Bloodshot schrieb:


> such nen günstigen 29" boost trail lrs. sowas wie nen newman a.30 nur halt etwas günstiger


Hab hier noch einen Boost LRS neu von Superstarcomponents (Novatec-Naben) liegen für ein Trailbike, was dann doch zu den Akten gelegt wurde. XD-Freilauf. Shimano-Freilauf bei r2-Bike für um die 30€.
Bei Interesse PN.


----------



## freetourer (17. Juni 2019)

....


----------



## BigJohn (18. Juni 2019)

@Bloodshot das sind übrigens beides Schnäppchen-Laufradsätze. Der Superstar wurde für 100 Pfund + Versand, der DT Swiss für maximal 200€ inkl. Versand gekauft. Lass dich nicht verarschen.


----------



## freetourer (18. Juni 2019)

....


----------



## Bloodshot (18. Juni 2019)

Danke, bisschen Gefühl dafür hab ich und glaub schon das gefunden was ich gesucht habe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asphaltsurfer (18. Juni 2019)

edit


----------



## sir-florian (24. Juni 2019)

Suche leichte Carbon Sattelstütze mit 27,2mm ohne Versatz für Rennrad mit gutem Preisleistungsverhältnis.

Gerne auch gebraucht


----------



## Bloodshot (24. Juni 2019)

Gibt glaub bei bike 24 was günstiges


----------



## Ahija (24. Juni 2019)

sir-florian schrieb:


> Suche leichte Carbon Sattelstütze mit 27,2mm ohne Versatz für Rennrad mit gutem Preisleistungsverhältnis.
> 
> Gerne auch gebraucht


aliexpress. 12€ oder was ich bezahlt hab. Hält seit 1000km am Gravelbike mit 88kg Fahrergewicht obendrauf.


----------



## sir-florian (24. Juni 2019)

Ahija schrieb:


> aliexpress. 12€ oder was ich bezahlt hab. Hält seit 1000km am Gravelbike mit 88kg Fahrergewicht obendrauf.



Danke.
Haste nen Link? Wie lange muss ich da drauf warten?


----------



## demlak (24. Juni 2019)

sir-florian schrieb:


> Suche leichte Carbon Sattelstütze mit 27,2mm ohne Versatz für Rennrad mit gutem Preisleistungsverhältnis.
> 
> Gerne auch gebraucht


Schon im Internet versucht?


----------



## Ahija (24. Juni 2019)

sir-florian schrieb:


> Danke.
> Haste nen Link? Wie lange muss ich da drauf warten?


Gibt so viele Modelle. Einfach mal "carbon sattelstütze 27.2" eingeben. https://www.aliexpress.de/
Bei mir hats nur knapp 2 Wochen oder sowas gedauert


----------



## Nd-60 (24. Juni 2019)

sir-florian schrieb:


> Danke.
> Haste nen Link? Wie lange muss ich da drauf warten?



Das hängt von verschiedenen Faktoren ab. Zum einen wie der Artikel verschickt wird und wie schnell/viel der deutsche Zoll zu tun hat.


----------



## Flo7 (24. Juni 2019)

Hi, gibt es irgendwo die Sram AXS Eagle XX1 Gruppe günstiger als 1440€?

Lg Flo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nd-60 (24. Juni 2019)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Hi, gibt es irgendwo die Sram AXS Eagle XX1 Gruppe günstiger als 1440€?
> 
> Lg Flo


schau mal ob das was für sich ist. 1397.50, 
die ersparnis ist jetzt nicht so der Bringer. 









						SRAM X01 Eagle DUB AXS MTB Gruppe 1x12 | 52 Zähne, 1.347,50 €
					

SRAM X01 Eagle DUB AXS MTB Gruppe 1x12 | 52 Zähne Mit der X01 Eagle  DUB AXS Komplettgruppe kannst Du Dein Bike mit den neuen Eagle Kassetten mit 52 Zähnen




					r2-bike.com


----------



## mueslimann (24. Juni 2019)

Suche Kurbelgarnitur (zur Not auch ohne Innenlager/Kettenblatt):


keine Shimano
BSA 68/73mm
170 oder 175 mm
Einfach, für 9-fach Ketten geeignet
Kettenblattgröße zwischen 30 und 36 Zähnen, falls eines dabei wäre
non-Boost (altes Rad mit 135mm Hinterbau).
unter ca. 110€
Trail, AM, Enduro geeignet.
kein super exotischer Werkzeug nötig (außer, dieses wäre beim Preis inkl.)


----------



## freetourer (24. Juni 2019)

mueslimann schrieb:


> Suche Kurbelgarnitur (zur Not auch ohne Innenlager/Kettenblatt):
> 
> 
> keine Shimano
> ...



Treffer:





__





						Kurbeln: 213 Angebote auf Bikemarkt.MTB-News.de
					

Kurbeln ➤ neu & gebraucht ➤ kaufen und verkaufen auf Bikemarkt.MTB-News.de ➤ Riesige Auswahl - gute Preise ➤ aktuell 19702 Artikel online




					bikemarkt.mtb-news.de


----------



## mueslimann (25. Juni 2019)

Danke. Aber ich ergänze :

- neu, von einem Händler aus Deutschland


----------



## Sun on Tour (25. Juni 2019)

E13 TRS+ 32 Zähne Kurbel 2016 kaufen | ROSE Bikes
					

E13 TRS+ 32 Zähne Kurbel 2016 bei ROSE Bikes. ★ Individueller Service ★ Schnelle Lieferung ★ Über 110 Jahre Tradition. Überzeuge dich selbst!




					www.rosebikes.de
				



Falls Du noch einen passenenden Kurbelabzieher brauchen solltest, liegt`s immer noch unter 110 €.


----------



## BigJohn (25. Juni 2019)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> E13 TRS+ 32 Zähne Kurbel 2016 kaufen | ROSE Bikes
> 
> 
> E13 TRS+ 32 Zähne Kurbel 2016 bei ROSE Bikes. ★ Individueller Service ★ Schnelle Lieferung ★ Über 110 Jahre Tradition. Überzeuge dich selbst!
> ...


Da steht zwar BSA, es ist aber trotzdem eine 30mm Welle. Das ist nicht nur eine Suboptimale Kombination, sondern macht auch ein neues Innenlager nötig. Außerdem stehen 129€


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sun on Tour (25. Juni 2019)

Bei mir waren es vorhin noch 99,00 €.


----------



## decay (25. Juni 2019)

Merke: BSA und 30mm ist suboptimal, funktioniert aber trotzdem prima.


----------



## Montigomo (25. Juni 2019)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Da steht zwar BSA, es ist aber trotzdem eine 30mm Welle. Das ist nicht nur eine Suboptimale Kombination, sondern macht auch ein neues Innenlager nötig. Außerdem stehen 129€


Jetzt 129!!! Bei mir war auch 99. So ist das wenn viele etwas anklicken


----------



## gamble (25. Juni 2019)

Hallo! 

hat zufällig jemand den

Maxxis Ikon 3C MaxxSpeed Skinwall skinwall 29 x 2.2

irgendwo im Angebot gesehen?

Mal abgewsehen davon, dass er scheinbar größtenteils nur mit langer Lieferzeit bestellbar ist, finde ich kein Angebot unter 44,88 bei Ebay.

Oder hat jemand noch einen zuhause liegen (NEU)?


----------



## Bloodshot (26. Juni 2019)

wollte hier ne Lyrik TNC bestellen, bestellung hat aber abgebrochen und dann war die gabel auf einmal 100€ teurer. Jemand ne gute alternative?


----------



## bobons (26. Juni 2019)

gamble schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> hat zufällig jemand den
> 
> ...



Zumindest als Dual ist er günstiger: https://www.alltricks.de/F-11936-pn...ubeless_ready_faltbare_dual_compound_skinwall

Und als EXO: https://www.alltricks.de/F-11936-pn...y_faltender_exo_schutz_dual_compound_skinwall


----------



## Deleted 162005 (3. Juli 2019)

servus, hat jemand ein gutes angebot für ein mt5 set gruss


----------



## Flo7 (3. Juli 2019)

Tim-- schrieb:


> servus, hat jemand ein gutes angebot für ein mt5 set gruss


----------



## demlak (3. Juli 2019)

das is kein gutes angebot...
die mt5 ist eigentlich immer irgendwo für unter 150 zu kriegen.. zb. https://www.tnc-hamburg.com/TNC-Sho...-33625.html?MODsid=2sqeh6sp5ihuoftt70482u2ln0


----------



## Flo7 (3. Juli 2019)

demlak schrieb:


> das is kein gutes angebot...
> die mt5 ist eigentlich immer irgendwo für unter 150 zu kriegen.. zb. https://www.tnc-hamburg.com/TNC-Sho...-33625.html?MODsid=2sqeh6sp5ihuoftt70482u2ln0




Ich würde sagen du musst noch mal bei meinen Post nachsehen  Mein Angebot ist 6€ günstiger als deines


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## demlak (3. Juli 2019)

ahh.. mein fehler.. dachte 175 wäre nach dem rabatt...

nichtsdestotrotz hier noch ein hinweis zu deinem vorschlag: https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/bonitaetspruefung-bei-jedem-kunden-von-fahrrad-de.848712/


----------



## Deleted 162005 (3. Juli 2019)

danke zusammen


----------



## Ahija (3. Juli 2019)

Tim-- schrieb:


> servus, hat jemand ein gutes angebot für ein mt5 set gruss







__





						Scheibenbremsen: 779 Angebote auf Bikemarkt.MTB-News.de
					

Scheibenbremsen ➤ neu & gebraucht ➤ kaufen und verkaufen auf Bikemarkt.MTB-News.de ➤ Riesige Auswahl - gute Preise ➤ aktuell 779 Artikel online




					bikemarkt.mtb-news.de
				



125€


----------



## EarlyUp (3. Juli 2019)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 880728



Und mit SPECIAL20 gibt es noch Mal 20%.


----------



## demlak (3. Juli 2019)

auch du musst seinen Post (und die nachfolgenden hier) nochmal lesen =)


----------



## sauerlaender75 (4. Juli 2019)

Tim-- schrieb:


> servus, hat jemand ein gutes angebot für ein mt5 set gruss



Bei RCZ





__





						MTB & road bike spare parts, MTB components, Wheels, Frames, SHIMANO, SRAM, ROCKSHOX, the best prices are at  RCZ Bike Shop
					

MTB & road bike  spare parts, everything can be found at RCZ, your online spare parts shop RCZ, specialised in components, accessories, bike clothing, MTB & Road bike service; but as well a personalised multi-lingual customer service, 1 euro swift delivery, secured payment system, advices et...




					www.rczbikeshop.fr
				





   mit code: *RCZMDX  = 129€ + versand*


----------



## mok2905 (4. Juli 2019)

Kommt man aktuell irgendwo günstig an die 2x11 XT Gruppe ohne Bremsen? Und gibts eigentlich nen Shop der die 12 Fach SLX schon lieferbar hat?


----------



## imkreisdreher (7. Juli 2019)

Suche den Bell Super DH in Größe M Schwarz oder Schwarz mit den kleinen gelben Details für weniger als 200€

Besten Dank!


----------



## AndreasMayer (8. Juli 2019)

Hallo ich suche einen Maxxis shorty oder maxxis dhr/dhf in 2.5 oder 2.4

Evtl kann mir jemand weiterhelfen.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (8. Juli 2019)

AndreasMayer schrieb:


> Hallo ich suche einen Maxxis shorty oder maxxis dhr/dhf in 2.5 oder 2.4
> 
> Evtl kann mir jemand weiterhelfen.
> 
> Gruß



Preislimit?
Durchmesser?
Gummimischung?
Karkasse?
WT?


----------



## AndreasMayer (8. Juli 2019)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Preislimit?
> Durchmesser?
> Gummimischung?
> Karkasse?
> WT?


Ahh wohl etwas zu voreilig gewesen.

Also Preis so günstig wie möglich
27,5
WT wäre ok ,aber kein muss.


Oder kann mir jemand ein vergleichbaren Reifen nennen ohne das ich mir den kompletten Enduroreifen-Thread durchlese.....
Gruß Andreas


----------



## wirme (9. Juli 2019)

Wenn du was günstiges suchst:









						bike-components
					

Dein Bike braucht das! Kaufe alles für dein Fahrrad aus dem Bereich Reifen - 27,5" Reifen im Online Shop von bike-components. Über 300 Hersteller für Fahrräder, Fahrradteile oder Fahrradzubehör im Sortiment. Über 50.000 Artikel - 20 Jahre Erfahrung - Schneller Versand - Trusted Shop und...




					www.bike-components.de
				




Ist die 2018-er OEM Version - Kostet normal ca. 45 €.

Diverse Testberichte zu dem Reifen findest du im Netz.


----------



## hasardeur (9. Juli 2019)

Da fehlt noch immer einiges. Alle 3 Modelle gibt es in zig Ausführungen.

Lies doch mal das hier: https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/suche-ein-schnaeppchen-thread.503671/post-7945619


----------



## bobons (9. Juli 2019)

AndreasMayer schrieb:


> Ahh wohl etwas zu voreilig gewesen.
> 
> Also Preis so günstig wie möglich
> 27,5
> ...



Magic Mary mit dem Schwalbe-Gutschein bei b-c: https://www.bike-components.de/de/S...-ADDIX-Soft-SnakeSkin-27-5-Faltreifen-p59101/

Rockrider" data-source="post: 15993474"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
Rockrider schrieb:


> Gerade bei Mydealz entdeckt, bei bike-components gibt es mit einem Code 25% Rabatt auf Schwalbe Reifen. Bei denen auf der Seite konnte ich nichts dazu finden, aber es scheint zu funktionieren.
> 
> Der Code ist: *ACE6N8SD*
> 
> ...


----------



## AndreasMayer (9. Juli 2019)

bobons schrieb:


> Magic Mary mit dem Schwalbe-Gutschein bei b-c: https://www.bike-components.de/de/S...-ADDIX-Soft-SnakeSkin-27-5-Faltreifen-p59101/




Vielen dank Jungs und Mädels ihr habt mir geholfen.

Es wird eine marry in 2.6

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thebike69 (11. Juli 2019)

Geht's noch etwas günstiger 









						Santa Cruz Hightower LT Carbon C 29 '' Sram GX Eagle 12S Blau 2019 um         3 999,99 € statt         5 199,00 €
					

Finden Sie eine riesen Auswahl an Produkten auf www.alltricks.de




					www.alltricks.de
				




Gruß Mike


----------



## Schuffa87 (12. Juli 2019)

Zufällig jemand ein Charger 2.1 Upgrade Kit für die Lyrik für gut unter 300€ gesehen? Alternativ eine Lyrik mit Charger 2.1 (FW egal), Boost, 29"


----------



## hasardeur (12. Juli 2019)

Für unter 300€ bekommt man doch eine deutlich bessere Tunerkartusche (z.B. MST). Warum also Charger 2.1 und dazu noch einen anfälligen Bladder?


----------



## Schuffa87 (12. Juli 2019)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Für unter 300€ bekommt man doch eine deutlich bessere Tunerkartusche (z.B. MST). Warum also Charger 2.1 und dazu noch einen anfälligen Bladder?


Welche denn z.B.?


----------



## herbstl78 (12. Juli 2019)

bin auf der suche nach einen neuen SQlab Sattel, vielleicht hat wer was gesehen, in Carbon wäre es natürlich cool  THX


----------



## freetourer (12. Juli 2019)

herbstl78 schrieb:


> bin auf der suche nach einen neuen SQlab Sattel, vielleicht hat wer was gesehen, in Carbon wäre es natürlich cool  THX







__





						Sattel: 442 Angebote auf Bikemarkt.MTB-News.de
					

Sattel ➤ neu & gebraucht ➤ kaufen und verkaufen auf Bikemarkt.MTB-News.de ➤ Riesige Auswahl - gute Preise ➤ aktuell 442 Artikel online




					bikemarkt.mtb-news.de


----------



## hasardeur (12. Juli 2019)

Schuffa87 schrieb:


> Welche denn z.B.?





hasardeur schrieb:


> Für unter 300€ bekommt man doch eine deutlich bessere Tunerkartusche *(z.B. MST)*. Warum also Charger 2.1 und dazu noch einen anfälligen Bladder?



Gab es bisher für 230 €. Steht zwar aktuell auf "nicht lieferbar", eine Anfrage bei Fahrrad-Fahrwerk lohnt aber bestimmt.


----------



## Schuffa87 (12. Juli 2019)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Gab es bisher für 230 €. Steht zwar aktuell auf "nicht lieferbar", eine Anfrage bei Fahrrad-Fahrwerk lohnt aber bestimmt.



Das MST Tuning Kit wird aber in die originale Einheit der Charger eingebaut. Dann hab ich ja noch immer die Bladder? Oder habe ich einen Denkfehler? Er gab mir doch den Tipp gleich ein Tuning zu nehmen und dafür die anfällige Bladder einzusparen...


----------



## hasardeur (12. Juli 2019)

Die MST-Kartusche ist ein offenes Ölbad, also nix Bladder. Schau doch mal auf die Seite: https://shop.fahrrad-fahrwerk.de/products/mst-yari-kartusche


----------



## Lord Shadow (12. Juli 2019)

Komplette Kartusche inkl. allem. Einbau 15-20 Minuten. Performance Deluxe. Quasi wartungsfrei.
Ist halt für die Yari entwickelt, passt aber in die Lyrik.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schuffa87 (13. Juli 2019)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Komplette Kartusche inkl. allem. Einbau 15-20 Minuten. Performance Deluxe. Quasi wartungsfrei.
> Ist halt für die Yari entwickelt, passt aber in die Lyrik.


Sicher sicher. 
Es gibt noch das Lyrik Charger Tuning. Ich bin von diesem ausgegangen. Mst vertreibt ab Ende kommender Woche selbst. Ihr könnt dann dort bestellen.


----------



## MC_Yachtmeister (13. Juli 2019)

Denke aktuell über einen Bike Computer nach...Hat jemand einen Gutschein für einen Shop der den Garmin Edge 530 oder 830 (vorzugsweise im MTB Bundle) führt?


----------



## hasman (13. Juli 2019)

MC_Yachtmeister schrieb:


> ... Garmin Edge 530 ...


bei Delta Bike ist 10%


----------



## wirme (13. Juli 2019)

Montag + Dienstag ist bei Amazon Pime Day. Da war meist auch einiges von Garmin günstiger.


----------



## MC_Yachtmeister (13. Juli 2019)

Danke euch!


----------



## bobons (15. Juli 2019)

MC_Yachtmeister schrieb:


> Denke aktuell über einen Bike Computer nach...Hat jemand einen Gutschein für einen Shop der den Garmin Edge 530 oder 830 (vorzugsweise im MTB Bundle) führt?



Garmin Edge 820 für 189,99 Euro:


			https://smile.amazon.de/gp/product/B01IGR1YMG?psc=1


----------



## Franz Jakob Tim (15. Juli 2019)

aloha, ich suche Shimano XT PD-M8100 Clickpedale. Das günstigste Angebot, was ich entdeckt hab, liegt bei 72,50.

danke euch


----------



## der-gute (16. Juli 2019)

Nach dem Reinfall mit BC suche ich ein Stahlfederbein in 216x63.
Also günstig, gell


----------



## hasardeur (16. Juli 2019)

Lemonshox hatte mal den Vector HLR Coil für 300€ verkauft. Für diesen klasse Dämpfer ist das günstig. Vielleicht haben sie ja noch welche. Ansonsten heißt es warten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Junior97 (21. Juli 2019)

Bin auf der Suche nach einem Santa Cruz Bronson Carbon Rahmen der 3. Generation 
Finde aktuell leider nix unter 3.5k 
Hat hier evtl. jemand einen Tipp wo es die 2019er Farben noch günstiger Gibt ? 
Farbe ist egal 
Rahmengröße L 

Grüße 
Jan


----------



## DeppJones (22. Juli 2019)

Suche Shimano XTR BR-M9120 (Enduro) v+h für <369€ (bike24.de)


----------



## Sun on Tour (22. Juli 2019)

Junior97 schrieb:


> Bin auf der Suche nach einem Santa Cruz Bronson Carbon Rahmen der 3. Generation
> Finde aktuell leider nix unter 3.5k
> Hat hier evtl. jemand einen Tipp wo es die 2019er Farben noch günstiger Gibt ?
> Farbe ist egal
> ...







__





						GO CYCLE - premium bicycles and components
					

GO CYCLE - premium bicycles and components



					www.gocycle.de
				



in "L" beide Farben für 2699,99 €


----------



## Junior97 (22. Juli 2019)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich danke dir
Seite ist Seriös und bekannt ?


----------



## Sun on Tour (22. Juli 2019)

Ja, ist sie.


----------



## hagelus (22. Juli 2019)

Ich suche:








						Action Sports
					

E*thirteen TRS+ Kassette e-spec 9-46 Zähne 11-fach  Zweiteilige, leichte Kassette aus Aluminium und Stahl mit 511% ÜbersetzungAbstufung: 9-46 Z. (11-…




					www.actionsports.de
				




nur günstiger.
Ich hab gedacht wenn immer mehr Leute auf 12fach umsteigen wird die billiger aber 200€ für eine Kassette find ich immer noch teuer.

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Puls220 (22. Juli 2019)

Suche O'Neal Sinner Race Knieschützer

Bester Preis ~ 70€ inkl. Versand

Oder kann jemand andere ähnlicher Machart (weich, mit Zipper) empfehlen? Meine ION Zip Lite haben genau EINEN Sturz abgewehrt und jetzt vorne ein großes Loch im Stoff, Schaumeinlage schaut raus...





__





						O'Neal Sinner Aramid Race Knieprotektoren online kaufen | fahrrad.de
					

O'Neal Sinner Aramid Race Knieprotektoren +++ günstig bestellen! | Top Angebote ✔️ Infos ✔️ Bilder ✔️ Bewertungen ✔️ bei fahrrad.de » Dein Fahrrad Online Shop!




					www.fahrrad.de


----------



## imkreisdreher (22. Juli 2019)

Puls220 schrieb:


> Suche O'Neal Sinner Race Knieschützer
> 
> Bester Preis ~ 70€ inkl. Versand
> 
> ...


reparier sie doch?


----------



## Felger (22. Juli 2019)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...











						Santa Cruz Bronson 3.0 CC Carbon 27,5 Rahmenkit Modell 2019
					

Der Anführer der RattenpackungVon Ratboy seit seiner Geburt geritten, hat das Bronson die größte Persönlichkeit in unserem Sortiment. Von Vollgas auf dem Trail bis hin zu großen Sprüngen, jede neue Generation definiert die Erwartungen an das, was ein 150mm-Bike leisten kann, neu.Die neue Dämpferaufn




					www.komking.de


----------



## Junior97 (22. Juli 2019)

Felger schrieb:


> Santa Cruz Bronson 3.0 CC Carbon 27,5 Rahmenkit Modell 2019
> 
> 
> Der Anführer der RattenpackungVon Ratboy seit seiner Geburt geritten, hat das Bronson die größte Persönlichkeit in unserem Sortiment. Von Vollgas auf dem Trail bis hin zu großen Sprüngen, jede neue Generation definiert die Erwartungen an das, was ein 150mm-Bike leisten kann, neu.Die neue Dämpferaufn
> ...



Bei KomKing gibt es nur noch M und XL


----------



## hasardeur (22. Juli 2019)

imkreisdreher schrieb:


> reparier sie doch?



Genau, Cordura-Stoff kaufen und für ein paar Euro beim Schneider flicken lassen. Kostet in Summe vielleicht 20-25€. Habe ich bei den K-Lite Zipp meiner Tochter auch gemacht. Halten jetzt wahrscheinlich besser, als vorher.


----------



## imkreisdreher (22. Juli 2019)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Genau, Cordura-Stoff kaufen und für ein paar Euro beim Schneider flicken lassen. Kostet in Summe vielleicht 20-25€. Habe ich bei den K-Lite Zipp meiner Tochter auch gemacht. Halten jetzt wahrscheinlich besser, als vorher.


brauchts nichtmal, einfach zusammen nähen, das kann man Abends bei einem Film gemütlich machen. Das bekommt auch jeder hin, der ein Ikea Billy Regal aufbauen kann.


----------



## hasardeur (22. Juli 2019)

Kann sein. Meine Tochter hatte die Schützer beim Skaten an. Asphalt tut denen nicht gut 
Auf dem Trail ist mir noch keiner kaputt gegangen.

Dann haben wir jetzt Lösungen für best und worst case.


----------



## Puls220 (22. Juli 2019)

imkreisdreher schrieb:


> reparier sie doch?



Keine Angst, hab' ich gemacht (geht auch ohne Zusatzstoff) - aber nochmal lohnt das nicht, zumal auch der Reißverschluss dauernd aushakt... ION hat mich da leider gar nicht überzeugt

An den O'Neal gefällt mit die austauschbare Schutzkappe... da kann man mutmaßlich öfter stürzen bevor man flicken muss...


----------



## imkreisdreher (22. Juli 2019)

Puls220 schrieb:


> Keine Angst, hab' ich gemacht (geht auch ohne Zusatzstoff) - aber nochmal lohnt das nicht, zumal auch der Reißverschluss dauernd aushakt... ION hat mich da leider gar nicht überzeugt
> 
> An den O'Neal gefällt mit die austauschbare Schutzkappe... da kann man mutmaßlich öfter stürzen bevor man flicken muss...


stimmt, der hat bei mir nicht mal einen Monat gehalten.


----------



## everywhere.local (22. Juli 2019)

Ich hab die Race face ambush. Die haben schon paar heftige Stürze verkraftet. Davor auch die Sinner. Fand die bequemer, aber man muss halt die Schuhe ausziehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toastet (22. Juli 2019)

Oh ja, hatte mir auch mal  extra in die Zip ION K-Pact investert obwohl ich bereits die normalen K-Pact besaß, um festzustellen, dass dieser Reißverschluß absoluter nonsens ist, da anziehen viel umständlicher ist und nur ein weiteres Teil was beim Tragen nervt und kaputt gehen kann. Also wieder weg gehauen und die normalen benutzt, mit denen ich sonst aber sehr zufrieden war. Bin da einfach auf nen Test in der Freeride vor 1-2 Jahren reingefallen, wie toll doch die Zipper wären ^^


----------



## everywhere.local (22. Juli 2019)

Wenn ich überlege wie selten ich die Schoner an oder aus ziehe und wie oft das mit einem Schuhwechsel einhergeht, ist das Feature doch reichlich fragwürdig...


----------



## Ahija (22. Juli 2019)

Ich bin mit 661 unterwegs. D30 Material innen, herausnehmbar. Außen Cordura. Unverwüstlich. Leider der Gummizug nicht.
Werde womöglich die neuen Ixs Carve ausprobieren. Das doppelte Klettband und der herausnehmbare Schutz überzeugen mich zusätzlich zum gleichen haltbaren Stoff vorn.


----------



## Monstafant (22. Juli 2019)

Zu den ION K-Pact mit Reißverschluss: Das Anlegen geht ganz passabel, wenn man die Schoner beim Schließen des Reißverschlusses nicht an den Knien, sondern weiter unten an den Schienbeinen hat. Dann ist weniger Spannung drauf. Aber so wirklich notwendig finde ich die Reißverschluss-Version trotzdem nicht.


----------



## der-gute (22. Juli 2019)

gibts grad irgendwo einen wirklich guten Biketräger für die AHK für bis 4 bikes inkl. 25 kg Levo?


----------



## hasardeur (22. Juli 2019)

Den Atera Strada M3 gibt es für etwa 350€, den Aufsatz für das vierte Bike für 88€. ich habe den Träger auch. Er ist auch für längere Bikes geeignet (bei mir G13). Maximale Zuladung sind etwa 67 kg. Wenn das Levo drauf kommt, bleiben also 42 kg für die übrigen 3 Bikes, also 14 kg pro Rad. Das sollte genügen. Zur Not Akku raus, Pedale und Sättel ab.
Die Bikes stehen recht eng und sollten gegeneinander gegen Beschädigung geschützt werden. Mit dem Dirtlej-Doppelpack geht das sehr gut.


----------



## der-gute (22. Juli 2019)

Den schau ich mal an.

Gibts noch Alternativen?


----------



## hasardeur (22. Juli 2019)

Kenne keine Alternative zu dem Preis. Thule und Uebler sind noch gut, aber deutlich teurer.


----------



## MichiP (22. Juli 2019)

Suche XC Gabel

120mm
Boost
29er

Marke zweitrangig.....

Danke.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hirschy (23. Juli 2019)

der-gute schrieb:


> Den schau ich mal an.
> 
> Gibts noch Alternativen?


Erfahrungen gibt´s hier: https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/radtraeger-fuer-ahk.757838/page-9


----------



## Puls220 (23. Juli 2019)

everywhere.local schrieb:


> Ich hab die Race face ambush. Die haben schon paar heftige Stürze verkraftet. Davor auch die Sinner. Fand die bequemer, aber man muss halt die Schuhe ausziehen



Danke für die Rückmeldung.

Die Sinner Race haben jetzt auch Zipper (und die tauschbare Kunststoffkappe) - das macht bei meinen Touren Sinn. (erstmal lange hoch ohne Schützer, oben anziehen, folgende Gegensteigungen mit Schützern hoch)

Hier gibt es noch einen Test:









						Der beste MTB Knieschoner: Heavy-Duty Modelle
					

Worauf kommt es bei guten Knieschonern an? Der perfekte Knieschoner sollte einen hohen Tragekomfort und eine gute Schutzwirkung besitzen.




					enduro-mtb.com


----------



## damage0099 (23. Juli 2019)

Hat jemand nen Edge 830 (kein Bundle) wo günstiger als 379 gesehen?


----------



## wrenon (24. Juli 2019)

suche 29er Hardtail, finde da aktuell nur was ab 500€ aufwärts... ziel wäre max 300€...


----------



## nosaint77 (24. Juli 2019)

wrenon schrieb:


> suche 29er Hardtail, finde da aktuell nur was ab 500€ aufwärts... ziel wäre max 300€...











						Fahrräder & Zubehör | eBay Kleinanzeigen
					

eBay Kleinanzeigen: 29 Hardtail, Herrenfahrrad gebraucht kaufen oder verkaufen - Jetzt finden oder inserieren! eBay Kleinanzeigen - Kostenlos. Einfach. Lokal.




					www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de


----------



## Ghoste (27. Juli 2019)

Suche ein Race Face NW direct mount KB 28t Aluminium, wenn möglich schwarz.
Hat zufällig jemand eins aufm Radar?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (4. August 2019)

der-gute schrieb:


> Nach dem Reinfall mit BC suche ich ein Stahlfederbein in 216x63.
> Also günstig, gell



Bin weiterhin auf der Suche nach einem 216x63 Stahlfederbein für mein Tofane...


----------



## bdtme (5. August 2019)

Bin auf der Suche nach einem neuen Laufrad für hinten. 27,5/148x12 Boost Nabe. SRAM 12-fach. Haltbar genug für Enduro- und Parkeinsatz. Mache mangelnde Fahrtechnik öfter mal durch Wahnsinn wett. Also ist Haltbarkeit definitiv wichtiger als Gewicht. Tubeless-tauglich muss es sein. Und natürlich auch nicht teuer


----------



## hasardeur (10. August 2019)

Ich suche, etwas unspezifisch, Plattformpedale in Silber (raw) oder Schwarz, Aluminium oder Magnesium, robust, nicht zu schwer (um 350g).

Zur Referenz: Die Sixpack Icon (1. Gen.) fahre ich an zwei Bikes. Der Gripp ist klasse, das Gewicht etwas hoch. Die Reverse Black One habe ich auch, aber abgebaut, da einfach zu labil (Lager und Pins).

Also irgendwas im Gripp-Bereich der Ion, aber etwas leichter und um die 50€ oder ein teureres Pedal zum Schnapper für maximal 80-90 €. Hat da jemand einen Tipp? Kann auch vom Ali sein, eilt zeitlich nicht. Wichtig wären mir Erfahrungen bzgl. Robustheit.


----------



## Ghoste (10. August 2019)

Hab mir gerade die xpedo spry bestellt, machen einen wertigen Eindruck. Gewogen 274g. Knapp um die 60€
Preis bei bike24 57,99€ derzeit Bestpreis.
Ansonsten habe ich die Sickpack Vegas ca. 35€ bisher gefahren und war sehr zufrieden!
Hab ich als Schnäppchen aber auch schon für deutlich unter 30€ bekommen.


----------



## hasardeur (11. August 2019)

Danke, habe ich in die engere Auswahl einbezogen. Beim Ali gibts die Teile für die Hälfte. Gibt es noch weitere Empfehlungen?


----------



## hasardeur (12. August 2019)

Hat jemand eine 180 mm OneUp Dropper Post günstiger als 209€ oder eine 170 mm für weniger als 199€ gesehen?









						bike-components
					

Dein Bike braucht das! Kaufe alles für dein Fahrrad aus dem Bereich Sattelstützen - Variostützen im Online Shop von bike-components. Über 300 Hersteller für Fahrräder, Fahrradteile oder Fahrradzubehör im Sortiment. Über 50.000 Artikel - 20 Jahre Erfahrung - Schneller Versand - Trusted Shop und...




					www.bike-components.de
				












						bike-components
					

Dein Bike braucht das! Kaufe alles für dein Fahrrad aus dem Bereich Sattelstützen - Variostützen im Online Shop von bike-components. Über 300 Hersteller für Fahrräder, Fahrradteile oder Fahrradzubehör im Sortiment. Über 50.000 Artikel - 20 Jahre Erfahrung - Schneller Versand - Trusted Shop und...




					www.bike-components.de


----------



## AndreasMayer (13. August 2019)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Hat jemand eine 180 mm OneUp Dropper Post günstiger als 209€ oder eine 170 mm für weniger als 199€ gesehen?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ja, auf der Seite von one up selber ist sie für 169 US-Dollar was in etwa 150 euro wären.


----------



## hasardeur (13. August 2019)

AndreasMayer schrieb:


> Ja, auf der Seite von one up selber ist sie für 169 US-Dollar was in etwa 150 euro wären.



Leider mit komplizierter Abwicklung von Gewährleistungsfällen.


----------



## AndreasMayer (13. August 2019)

Wieso das ,wo gibt es da Probleme?


----------



## hasardeur (13. August 2019)

AndreasMayer schrieb:


> Wieso das ,wo gibt es da Probleme?



Das EU Warehouse sitzt in UK. Das ist so schon aufwändig und teuer. Wenn die Britten dann demnächst den Anker lichten, wird es nicht einfacher. Bei einem deutschen Händler gilt wenigstens deutsches Recht. Aktuell würde ich in UK nur Verschleißteile und Klamotten kaufen bzw. ist mir die Ersparnis gegenüber dem Risiko nicht hoch genug.

Aber vielleicht genügt es für eine Preisanfrage bei BC...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerohneName (13. August 2019)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Danke, habe ich in die engere Auswahl einbezogen. Beim Ali gibts die Teile für die Hälfte. Gibt es noch weitere Empfehlungen?








						Sixpack Pedale Kamikaze 2.0 rot, Standardgröße: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit
					

Sixpack Pedale Kamikaze 2.0 rot, Standardgröße: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit



					www.amazon.de
				




Konkav, gute Quali und guter Grip durch die Pins in der Mitte


----------



## hasardeur (13. August 2019)

Sehen wirklich nach viel Gripp aus. Allerdings mit 418g auch recht schwer. Muss ich mal überlegen. Danke!


----------



## BigJohn (13. August 2019)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Sehen wirklich nach viel Gripp aus. Allerdings mit 418g auch recht schwer. Muss ich mal überlegen. Danke!


Der Klassiker wäre das Wellgo MG-1. Ist halt recht dick und nicht so hübsch, aber robust, günstig und leicht. Evtl. noch das MG-5


----------



## Schwarzwälder1 (13. August 2019)

Hi, wo gibt's den besten Preis für ein Garmin Edge 530? Bei BC gibt's ihn für 279€.


----------



## toastet (13. August 2019)

Schwarzwälder1 schrieb:


> Hi, wo gibt's den besten Preis für ein Garmin Edge 530? Bei BC gibt's ihn für 279€.



Bei Fahrrad.de rund 290 Euro. Allerdings bekommt man für die ja hier und da, u.a. Sovendus, 10% Gutscheine. Damit wären also knapp 260 drin. Bei Brüggelmann nur 286 und für die gibt es sogar auch mal 12% Gutscheine. Muss man halt n bisschen Arbeit reinstecken, am Ende aber halt 20-30 Euro Rabatt drin zum eh schon guten BC-Preis.
Noch mehr geht dann im Zweifel mit Geschenkgutscheinen, die über ebay, etc. unter dem Wert veräußert werden für fahrrad.de und Brügelmann. Bei beiden (gibt bei brüggel noch?) sonst natürlich unproblematisch die 10 Euro für die Newsletteranmeldung. Bringt bei Fahrrad.de halt nix, wenn andere eh schon günstiger sind. Die 10% Gutscheine gibt es sonst auch für nen 1 Euro bei ebay, wenn man da keine Daten an Sovendus rausrücken will.


----------



## wirme (13. August 2019)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Danke, habe ich in die engere Auswahl einbezogen. Beim Ali gibts die Teile für die Hälfte. Gibt es noch weitere Empfehlungen?



Scudgood Pedale haben hier im Forum im China Thread recht gute Bewertungen bekommen. Wiegen so um die 285 Gramm. Fahre ich auf meinem Jab seit 2.000 km. Trotz hohem Kampfgewicht und einigen Aufsetzern sind die immer noch OK. Habe noch 2 ander Räder damit ausgestattet. Auch keine Probleme.



			https://banggood.app.link/kNMV2hZS7Y


----------



## hasardeur (13. August 2019)

Danke, jetzt habe ich jede Menge Auswahl zu Pedalen. Muss mich nur noch entscheiden.


----------



## semmel (13. August 2019)

Schwarzwälder1 schrieb:


> Hi, wo gibt's den besten Preis für ein Garmin Edge 530? Bei BC gibt's ihn für 279€.


*Online:*
Über die Krokos habe ich ihn mir am Sonntag bestellt und heute installiert. Händler war Fahrrad.de für 261 Euro (nach dem schon genannten 10% Gutschein) dazu gabs noch 2340 Paybackpunkte, also knapp 240 Euro Endpreis. 

*Lokal:*
Über Mastercard Priceless einen 20% Gutschein für Sport Scheck rauslassen und den Edge 530 für 240 Euro bekommen.


----------



## Ahija (14. August 2019)

Schwarzwälder1 schrieb:


> Hi, wo gibt's den besten Preis für ein Garmin Edge 530? Bei BC gibt's ihn für 279€.


Ebay Kleinanzeigen. Hab gerade meinen Wahoo Elemnt mit drei Halterungen in OVP, halbes Jährchen alt mit Rechnung für 150€ gekauft.
Immer einen Blick wert vorab imho.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wolfsgut (20. August 2019)

Suche ein Santa Cruz Bronson 3 Alurahmen in größe XL mit Dämpfer
Das günstigste was ich gefunden habe  1500 Euro


----------



## Thebike69 (20. August 2019)

Suche den MET Parachute MCR 2019.
Bestes Gebot war 323€


----------



## Doesel (21. August 2019)

Hi, bin auf der Suche nach ner günstigen, gut verstaubaren Regenjacke. Die neongelbe von Decathlon habe ich anprobiert, die ist mir aber an den Schultern etwas zu eng. Die nächst größere Größe sitzt wie ein Sack... außerdem sagt mir die Farbe nicht unbedingt zu


----------



## sauerlaender75 (21. August 2019)

Doesel schrieb:


> Hi, bin auf der Suche nach ner günstigen, gut verstaubaren Regenjacke. Die neongelbe von Decathlon habe ich anprobiert, die ist mir aber an den Schultern etwas zu eng. Die nächst größere Größe sitzt wie ein Sack... außerdem sagt mir die Farbe nicht unbedingt zu




ich habe die:









						Lauf-Windjacke Trail Herren mit Muster
					

Lauf-Windjacke Trail Herren mit Muster. Diese Jacke wurde für Training und Wettkämpfe bei kühlem, windigem Wetter konzipiert. Ideal für Läufer und Trailläufer. Nur €19,99




					www.decathlon.de
				




 ok, mehr ne Wind als eine Regenjacke, hilft bei leichtem Regen, dafür sehr klein verstaubar.


----------



## BigJohn (21. August 2019)

Der Rücken darf zum radeln aber schon etwas länger sein


----------



## sauerlaender75 (21. August 2019)

ist hinten länger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (21. August 2019)

@sauerlaender75  Das habe ich schon gesehen, mir wäre es aber gerade im Regen deutlich zu wenig.

Zum Vergleich die bereits erwähnte Regenjacke aus dem selben Haus:


----------



## Ahija (21. August 2019)

Kann @BigJohn nur beipflichten. Bin am Samstag eine Regen-/Nieselregentour gefahren. Wenn es dir da in die Kimme regnet vergeht dir der Spaß sehr schnell.


----------



## sauerlaender75 (22. August 2019)

Habe mir bei der Steckachse meiner 110 Boost Reba RL den Verschlussring etwas verbogen beim Rad festschrauben (das muss man erst mal schaffen ) und bräuchte Ersatz , gibt es da was gutes vom P/L - die orig. liegt bei fast 50€


----------



## Berrrnd (22. August 2019)

bild?


----------



## sauerlaender75 (22. August 2019)

habe jetzt kein orig. Bild zur Hand  - aber im Netz fündig geworden, scheinbar passiert das häufiger - so schlimm wie hier ist es noch nicht (war nur verbogen, habe es zurück gebogen), denke aber über kurz oder lang wird das auch abbrechen:


----------



## Nd-60 (22. August 2019)

sauerlaender75 schrieb:


> Habe mir bei der Steckachse meiner 110 Boost Reba RL den Verschlussring etwas verbogen beim Rad festschrauben (das muss man erst mal schaffen ) und bräuchte Ersatz , gibt es da was gutes vom P/L - die orig. liegt bei fast 50€


du kannst dir eine stealth version in asin bestellen, die kosten unter 10 euro

sowas zb. 
ich fahre selbst eine seit einem halben Jahr. Bis auf das sie sich 1mal etwas gelockert hatte 0 probleme

€ 6,80  22%OFF | Mountain Bike Front Hubs Tube Shaft for ROCK SHOX front fork Bicycle Fork Thru Axle Lever Bicycle Accessories








						7.8US $ 18% OFF|Mountain Bike Front Hubs Tube Shaft for ROCK SHOX front fork Fork Thru Axle Lever Accessories|Bicycle Hubs|   - AliExpress
					

Smarter Shopping, Better Living!  Aliexpress.com




					s.click.aliexpress.com


----------



## Berrrnd (22. August 2019)

nimm doch einfach eine feile und entfern das deformierte stück.


----------



## toastet (22. August 2019)

für die Maxle-Hebel gibt es auch ein Reparaturset, kostet aber auch irgendwie sowas an die 35 Euro bilde ich mir ein.


----------



## neiduck (23. August 2019)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Hat jemand nen Edge 830 (kein Bundle) wo günstiger als 379 gesehen?



-20%






						GARMIN Online Shop | SPORTBUCK.COM
					

GARMIN DEUTSCHLAND Marken-Shop ➽ Riesige Auswahl - Jetzt online kaufen! ✅ Versandkostenfrei ab 35 € ✅ Versand in 24h ✅ 14 Tage Rückgabe ✅ Beratung unter ☎ +49 831 5402850




					www.sportbuck.com
				



Code SSV20


----------



## Tobionassis (25. August 2019)

neiduck schrieb:


> -20%
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ja, in livigno 299€


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bobons (28. August 2019)

Den Edge 820 gibt es aktuell auch für 175 Euro bei bike-components.


----------



## schlossgespenst (28. August 2019)

Ich suche eine günstige Shimano STI-Bremskombination (oder Komplettgruppe).
11 Schaltstufen und 1 bzw. 2-Fach
105er, GRX, Ultegra, Dura Ace

Bestes Angebot bisher ist beim ali eine Ultegra STI-Bremskombi für ca. 390€

Die Tage gab es bei Bike-components das Set für 399€, das ist aber leider aus.


----------



## BigJohn (28. August 2019)

schlossgespenst schrieb:


> Ich suche eine günstige Shimano STI-Bremskombination (oder Komplettgruppe).
> 11 Schaltstufen und 1 bzw. 2-Fach
> 105er, GRX, Ultegra, Dura Ace
> 
> ...








						CNC - Online Shop - Christoph Nies Cycles
					

CNC-Bike ist ein Shop für Fahrradteile und Fahrradzubehör, komplette Fahrräder, Mountainbikes, E-Bikes zu günstigen Preisen




					www.cnc-bike.de
				



plus ggf. 2x





						Shimano Bremszange BR-MT500 inkl. Beläge | CNC - Online Shop - Christoph Nies Cycles
					

CNC-Bike ist ein Shop für Fahrradteile und Fahrradzubehör, komplette Fahrräder, Mountainbikes, E-Bikes zu günstigen Preisen




					www.cnc-bike.de
				



da du nichts über die erforderlichen Bremssättel gesagt hast.


----------



## Terranaut (28. August 2019)

schlossgespenst schrieb:


> Bestes Angebot bisher ist beim ali eine Ultegra STI-Bremskombi für ca. 390€
> 
> Die Tage gab es bei Bike-components das Set für 399€, das ist aber leider aus.


Bei r2-bike kostet das Set zur Zeit 427,50€. Das ist auch kein furchtbar schlechter Preis.


----------



## Teuflor (30. August 2019)

Moin,

ich suche folgendes aber bin anscheinend zu spät dran:
*LEATT DBX 4.0 JERSEY ULTRAWELD BLACK*




find es nur noch in S oder M, brauchs aber in L... hatte es in M da und ich sah aus wie ne Presswurst


----------



## toastet (30. August 2019)

Teuflor schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich suche folgendes aber bin anscheinend zu spät dran:
> *LEATT DBX 4.0 JERSEY ULTRAWELD BLACK*
> ...



Jo, hatte mich mit der blauen Ausführung schon abgerackert. Hier und da angeblich im August nachlieferung, war aber natürlich quatsch. Ggf. irgendwo überm Teich, aber wenn nicht auf Lager, wird es nicht mehr zu bekommen sein. Im Zweifel halt ebay.com usw. gebraucht mit Zufall.


----------



## san82 (30. August 2019)

Teuflor schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich suche folgendes aber bin anscheinend zu spät dran:
> *LEATT DBX 4.0 JERSEY ULTRAWELD BLACK*
> ...



Mit google direkt gefunden in L (wobei wohl nur noch 1 mal auf Lager also schnell sein):





						Leatt DBX 4.0 Ultraweld Jersey LS Bikeshirt - Shirts & Jerseys - Bikebekleidung - Bike - Alle
					

Das Leatt DBX 4.0 Ultraweld Jersey LS Bikeshirt ist federleicht und außerordentlich gut belüftet. Das aus robustem, schmutzabweisendem MoistureCool Stretch-Material produzierte Jersey ist atmungsaktiv und transportiert die Feuchtigkeit zuverlässig nach au




					www.sportokay.com


----------



## Teuflor (30. August 2019)

san82 schrieb:


> Mit google direkt gefunden in L (wobei wohl nur noch 1 mal auf Lager also schnell sein):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dickes Danke! 

War gestern nur in s verfügbar


----------



## linne (30. August 2019)

Hi,
Ich suche ein POC VPD System Torso. Gerne unter 240€. Scheint überall ausverkauft zu sein. 
Beste Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wesone (31. August 2019)

Hi,

ich suche einen günstigen 26 Zoll HR Reifen. z.B. Continental Trail King, Maxxis Minion DHR 2, Onza Ibex oder ähnliches.
Als Faltreifen mit weicher Gummimischung.

Gruss


----------



## Berrrnd (31. August 2019)

wesone schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich suche einen günstigen 26 Zoll HR Reifen. z.B. Continental Trail King, Maxxis Minion DHR 2, Onza Ibex oder ähnliches.
> Als Faltreifen mit weicher Gummimischung.
> ...


was ist günstig?


----------



## wesone (1. September 2019)

k_star schrieb:


> was ist günstig?


so grob zwischen 20 und 30 Euro


----------



## freetourer (1. September 2019)

Bin aktuell auf der Suche nach DT Swiss 350 28-Loch Naben (bevorzugt J-Bend), Freilauf Shimano oder XD egal.

Vorderrad 15x100

Hinterrad 135 klassisch Schnellspanner, 135x12 oder 142x12 geht aber auch - lässt sich ja umrüsten.

Ausserdem auch noch für Hinterrad Boost 148x12

Die günstigsten Angebote, die ich bis jetzt gefunden habe:

Vorderradnabe: 39,99 bei GoCycle

Hinterradnabe NonBoost: 116,99 bei GoCycle

Hinterradnabe Boost: Finde ich aktuell nirgends in 28-Loch ?

Hat jemand noch andere Tips für die Naben zu günstigeren Preisen?


----------



## akri1337 (2. September 2019)

kennt jemand einen shop wo man den röckl malix in größe 8/8,5 in rot noch bekommt?
wäre super
danke!


----------



## wolfsgut (12. September 2019)

Suche eine günstige Variostütze extern 150mm Hub,  31,6 mm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KaRe10 (12. September 2019)

Hallo Leute, bin auf der Suche nach einer neuen Scheibenbremse fürs Gravel. Derzeit ist noch die Promax Render R mit Shimano 105 STI verbaut. Die Render R sind ziemlich beschissen und daher suche ich *günstige Avid BB7* oder ähnliches. Hat da jemand was günstiges gesehen?


----------



## toastet (12. September 2019)

Würd hal aufpassen, dass man da keinen Fake bekommt bei den BB7, wenn es zu günstig wird.


----------



## hasardeur (12. September 2019)

KaRe10 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute, bin auf der Suche nach einer neuen Scheibenbremse fürs Gravel. Derzeit ist noch die Promax Render R mit Shimano 105 STI verbaut. Die Render R sind ziemlich beschissen und daher suche ich *günstige Avid BB7* oder ähnliches. Hat da jemand was günstiges gesehen?



Flatmount oder Postmount?

TRP HY/RD > hydraulisch für mechanische STIs. Bekommst Du ab etwa 90€.


----------



## bobons (12. September 2019)

KaRe10 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute, bin auf der Suche nach einer neuen Scheibenbremse fürs Gravel. Derzeit ist noch die Promax Render R mit Shimano 105 STI verbaut. Die Render R sind ziemlich beschissen und daher suche ich *günstige Avid BB7* oder ähnliches. Hat da jemand was günstiges gesehen?



Denk daran, die Road-Variante zu nehmen (weniger Hebelweg nötig). Gibt es im Tour-Forum ab 50 Euro für den Satz, neu würde ich das nicht unbedingt kaufen, falls kein Schnäppchen greifbar ist: Aktuell ca. 40 Euro/Stück.
Wenn neu, dann TRP oder Gunsha CX R1 bzw R2 für FM.


----------



## linne (13. September 2019)

Suche POC Joint VPD System Knieschoner in Größe L für unter 160€. Jemand einen Tipp?


----------



## skask (15. September 2019)

wolfsgut schrieb:


> Suche eine günstige Variostütze extern 150mm Hub,  31,6 mm


Ich mach da mal mit.


----------



## PonySlaystation (15. September 2019)

suche einen Satz Enduro Reifen, 29", <70 € , weiß da jemand was?


----------



## Heino77 (16. September 2019)

Gibts irgendwo ein Angebot für DH Felgen?
Alternativ komplettes DH Hinterrad 12x157er Nabe 27,5 650b?


----------



## wolfsgut (16. September 2019)

skask schrieb:


> Ich mach da mal mit.











						Brand-X Ascend II Dropper Sattelstütze | Chain Reaction
					

Brand-X Ascend II Dropper Sattelstütze - Lowest Prices and FREE shipping available from The World's largest online bike store - Chain Reaction Cycles



					www.chainreactioncycles.com


----------



## bobons (16. September 2019)

wolfsgut schrieb:


> Suche eine günstige Variostütze extern 150mm Hub,  31,6 mm





skask schrieb:


> Ich mach da mal mit.



Habe demnächst eine Magura Vyron übrig, da ich die Flaschenhaltermuttern bei einem Freund unterschätzt habe - 150er Stütze lässt sich damit leider nicht tief genug versenken, und er will die Nietmuttern nicht rausbohren.
Service bei Magura wurde im Juli durchgeführt, inkl. Austausch der Elektronik, Entlüften etc.
Inkl. Fernbedienung für 225 Euro inkl. Versand.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TimmiT93 (17. September 2019)

servus, weiß jemand ein gutes Angebot für einen Troy Lee D3 Carbon ?


----------



## Heino77 (17. September 2019)

TimmiT93 schrieb:


> servus, weiß jemand ein gutes Angebot für einen Troy Lee D3 Carbon ?


Die TLD CFK Helme sind so gut wie nie im Sale.
Wenn es ein CFK Fullface sein soll kannst du dir den 100% Aircraft anschauen den gibts bei Chainreaction oft für 200-250€.
Kenne mittlerweile 4 Leute, welche den ebenfalls haben und jeder ist soweit zufrieden.


----------



## Parolli (18. September 2019)

Suche ne Bezugsquelle für ne günstige Industry Nine Torch VR Nabe (Boost 28L).

Danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## JonnyBravo81 (20. September 2019)

Parolli schrieb:


> Suche ne Bezugsquelle für ne günstige Industry Nine Torch VR Nabe (Boost 28L).
> 
> Danke für eure Hilfe



Hier sind welche im Angebot. Vielleicht ist ja was passendes dabei?






						Fahrradnaben online kaufen - Top Marken | BIKE24
					

Ersatzteile für dein Rad - Fahrradnaben online bestellen ✔ Dein Fahrrad-Profi BIKE24 ✔ Top Marken ✔ Schneller Versand ➤ Jetzt entdecken!




					www.bike24.de


----------



## Junior97 (21. September 2019)

Suche FOX 36 Grip 2 170mm Factory Series in 27,5 unter 1.099€


----------



## osbow (22. September 2019)

Giro Chronicle (MIPS) in L und Schwarz. Günstiger als 79 Euro hab ich nicht gefunden.


----------



## herbstl78 (23. September 2019)

wenn wer über ein Flat Pedal Schnäppchen stolpert, bitte posten, was leichtes für´s Hardtail


----------



## osbow (24. September 2019)

herbstl78 schrieb:


> wenn wer über ein Flat Pedal Schnäppchen stolpert, bitte posten, was leichtes für´s Hardtail


Kein Schnäppchen im eigentlichen Sinn, aber die sind Ihren Preis wert: https://www.bike-components.de/de/O...tformpedale-p57353/black-universal-o69400001/


----------



## Fekl (24. September 2019)

...wenn man kein Problem damit hat, die Achse in der Mitte zu spüren und meine haben nach kurzer Zeit elendig angefangen zu knacken. Ging auch mit Zerlegen, Nachfetten etc. nicht dauerhaft weg. Grip ist natürlich enorm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JonnyBravo81 (24. September 2019)

Fekl schrieb:


> ...wenn man kein Problem damit hat, die Achse in der Mitte zu spüren und meine haben nach kurzer Zeit elendig angefangen zu knacken. Ging auch mit Zerlegen, Nachfetten etc. nicht dauerhaft weg. Grip ist natürlich enorm.



Ist die tatsächlich so stark zu spüren? Genau das ist der einzige Punkt der mich bei der Suche nach Flatpedals immer wieder weitersuchen lässt. Dachte bei den o.g. Pedalen wäre das nicht wirklich spürbar.
Also doch wieder weitersuchen?


----------



## dragonjackson (24. September 2019)

JonnyBravo81 schrieb:


> Ist die tatsächlich so stark zu spüren? Genau das ist der einzige Punkt der mich bei der Suche nach Flatpedals immer wieder weitersuchen lässt. Dachte bei den o.g. Pedalen wäre das nicht wirklich spürbar.
> Also doch wieder weitersuchen?


Nein. Absolut Hammer Pedale. Hier kein Knacken, Quitschen, etc. Ich spüre die Achse überhaupt nicht. Fahre mit Freerider Pro, evtl sind die steifer? k.A.


----------



## JonnyBravo81 (24. September 2019)

Das klingt dann doch wieder besser. Ich würde die Pedale mit meinen Freeride Contact fahren. Die haben zwar nicht die Shockabsorbierende Zwischensohle wie die Pro, aber sollte trotzdem auch gehen.


----------



## Fekl (24. September 2019)

Waren halt meine Erfahrungen mit 5.10 Freeridern - die sind weicher. Falls ich nochmal Plastik probiere: https://www.bike24.de/p1323025.html
Da mich das Knacken und die sich im Plastikgewinde lockernden Schrauben aber enorm genervt haben, bin ich jetzt erstmal zurück zu Alu.
Meine Nukeproof Electron Plastepedale am HT laufen seit Jahren knackfrei und unverwüstlich. Allerdings merkt man auch dort die Achse sehr.


----------



## dragonjackson (24. September 2019)

@Fekl sicher auch viel Geschmackssache. Habe die Freerider (die normalen, weichen) - ziehe sie gar nicht mehr zum biken an. Sind mir schlichtweg zu weich / Füße ermüden deutlich schneller mit denen.


----------



## osbow (24. September 2019)

dragonjackson schrieb:


> Nein. Absolut Hammer Pedale. Hier kein Knacken, Quitschen, etc. Ich spüre die Achse überhaupt nicht. Fahre mit Freerider Pro, evtl sind die steifer? k.A.


Bei mir das gleiche. Fahre Sie mit den normalen Freeridern und spüre da keine Achse. Knackt auch nichts. Ich bin begeistert von den Dingern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blacksheep87 (24. September 2019)

Bis zum knacken/quitschen bin ich gar nicht gekommen, die Pedalachse hat mich so sehe gestört dass nach einer Tour wieder die alten Pedale rauf kamen.


----------



## Schuffa87 (25. September 2019)

Hat hier zufällig jemand einen Fox Float Factory X2 in metrisch 230x60 oder 230x65 (bevorzugt) für unter 600€ gesehen? Mit Gutschein o.ä.? Versuchen kann man es ja


----------



## Junior97 (26. September 2019)

Junior97 schrieb:


> Suche FOX 36 Grip 2 170mm Factory Series in 27,5 unter 1.099€



Edit
Unter 1.399 €


----------



## gili89 (26. September 2019)

herbstl78 schrieb:


> wenn wer über ein Flat Pedal Schnäppchen stolpert, bitte posten, was leichtes für´s Hardtail



Nukeproof Neutron Evo https://www.bike24.at/p1335990.html


----------



## osbow (26. September 2019)

Junior97 schrieb:


> Edit
> Unter 1.399 €


Boost? Non-Boost?
Hier für 899 Euro (Boost) in 160 mm. Der Umbau auf 170 sollte kein Problem sein.




__





						GO CYCLE - premium bicycles and components
					

GO CYCLE - premium bicycles and components



					www.gocycle.de


----------



## Junior97 (26. September 2019)

osbow schrieb:


> Boost? Non-Boost?
> Hier für 899 Euro (Boost) in 160 mm. Der Umbau auf 170 sollte kein Problem sein.
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry hatte ich ganz vergessen, 
Boost natürlich 
Der Umbau geht echt ohne Probleme ? Habe da leider nichts zu gefunden, auch nicht auf der Fox Seite


----------



## Schuffa87 (26. September 2019)

Junior97 schrieb:


> Sorry hatte ich ganz vergessen,
> Boost natürlich
> Der Umbau geht echt ohne Probleme ? Habe da leider nichts zu gefunden, auch nicht auf der Fox Seite


Ruf bei Fox in Rodalben an. Ich glaube ab 170mm bei den 36er Gabeln ist intern etwas anders ggü denen bis 160mm.

Edit. Bei Rock shox geht es problemlos


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (26. September 2019)

Junior97 schrieb:


> Sorry hatte ich ganz vergessen,
> Boost natürlich
> Der Umbau geht echt ohne Probleme ? Habe da leider nichts zu gefunden, auch nicht auf der Fox Seite


Airshaft wechseln, 45€, wenn man es selbst macht.


----------



## Anse (26. September 2019)

Hi ich suche ein Angebot für die Lampe:

Busch & Müller IQ-X E 150 lux schwarz


----------



## Junior97 (26. September 2019)

Asphaltsurfer schrieb:


> Airshaft wechseln, 45€, wenn man es selbst macht.



Danke !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## isartrails (26. September 2019)

Laufradsatz 29", boost, breite Felgen (Maulweite 30mm oder drüber), tubeless-fähig, nicht zu schwer, Disc, Shimano-Freilauf.
Weiß da wer was?


----------



## DeltaEpsilonVII (27. September 2019)

isartrails schrieb:


> Laufradsatz 29", boost, breite Felgen (Maulweite 30mm oder drüber), tubeless-fähig, nicht zu schwer, Disc, Shimano-Freilauf.
> Weiß da wer was?



Check mal Rose bikes, da gibt es momentan einen Sale...








						Laufräder für Rennrad, MTB, Trekking und Co. | ROSE Bikes
					

Hochwertige Laufräder und Laufradsätze (disc und non-disc) namhafter Hersteller für Rennrad, Mountainbike, Trekkingrad und Co. ★Individueller Service ★Schnelle Lieferung ★Über 110 Jahre Familientradition. Überzeug dich selbst




					www.rosebikes.de


----------



## bs99 (30. September 2019)

isartrails schrieb:


> Laufradsatz 29", boost, breite Felgen (Maulweite 30mm oder drüber), tubeless-fähig, nicht zu schwer, Disc, Shimano-Freilauf.
> Weiß da wer was?


BC Loamer bei bike-components.
Alternativ Newmen SL30 oder 35A mit Nabe nach Wunsch, zB von slowbuild.


----------



## freetourer (30. September 2019)

bs99 schrieb:


> BC Loamer bei bike-components.
> Alternativ Newmen SL30 oder 35A mit Nabe nach Wunsch, zB von slowbuild.



Schlechter Tip - bei bike-components bestellt der Herr ja aus Prinzip nicht weil zu teuer, etc. pp..


----------



## djnobody (30. September 2019)

Suche eine Federgabel für ein Titan-Hardtail. Welche ist da aktuell euer Preis-Leistungssieger? (29", 15x100, 100mm)


----------



## Bloodshot (30. September 2019)

Hey Wer nen gutes Angebot für ne code rs(c)?


----------



## Epictetus (1. Oktober 2019)

Bloodshot schrieb:


> Hey Wer nen gutes Angebot für ne code rs(c)?



Stelle dir code rsc vom capra ltd in den Bikemarkt. Bike ist noch daheim Originalverpackt.

Lg


----------



## famagoer (4. Oktober 2019)

Suche gute Werkstattausrüstung (Wera, Park Tool, und Co) zum guten Preis. 

Ebenso Werkstatthocker und ähnliches


----------



## Ghoste (5. Oktober 2019)

famagoer schrieb:


> Suche gute Werkstattausrüstung (Wera, Park Tool, und Co) zum guten Preis.
> 
> Ebenso Werkstatthocker und ähnliches



Parktool PCS 10.2 gibts bei Amazon gerade für 168€!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## famagoer (5. Oktober 2019)

Ghoste schrieb:


> Parktool PCS 10.2 gibts bei Amazon gerade für 168€!


Danke! Hab den 9er, sehr zufrieden seit Jahren!
Wer ebenso wie ich eine Ablage vermisst, aber nicht die 35 Euro für die von Park Tool plus die 15 für den Adapter ausgeben will:




__





						Alle IKEA Produkte sortiert auf einen Blick!
					

Entdecke alle IKEA Produkte sortiert nach Kategorien. Perfekt um im IKEA Onlineshop zu stöbern und dein neues Lieblingsprodukt zu finden - gleich ausprobieren!




					www.ikea.com
				



70 Cent/Stück sind ne Ansage.

Einfach mittels Kabelbinder am Ausleger oder an der Stütze fixieren bzw. einhängen, geht wunderbar!

Wen es interessiert bzw. auch sucht:
Wera kauf ich bei Bike-Components, ebenso manche Sachen von Park-Tool. Da ist auch das Proxxon Steckschlüsselset sehr günstig:








						Proxxon 1/4" + 1/2" Steckschlüssel-/Ratschenset 56-teilig
					

Technische Daten:Material Werkzeug:Chrom-Vanadium-Stahl 31 CrV 3Material Werkzeugkasten:StahlAufnahme:1/4" , 1/2"Funktionen:56Funktionen1/4" : Standard-Ratsche 1/4"Schraubendrehergriff 1/4"Steckschlüssel-Einsatz 1/4" : SW4 / SW5 / SW5,5 / SW6 / SW6,5




					www.bike-components.de
				




Kostet sonst oft 90-100 Euro.

Außerdem, bzgl. Hocker für die Werkstatt werd ich mal den hier testen:









						OPERATOR II - Arbeitsstuhl Arbeitshocker
					

Moderner Rollhocker mit runder SitzflächeSitz um 360° drehbarBezug aus KunstlederStufenlose Sitzhöhenverstellung




					www.buerostuhl24.at
				




Kostet 50 Euro, schaut solide aus. Das Blau ist am Foto sogar dem Park-Tool-Blau für 100 Euro nicht unähnlich. Werde berichten!


Überlege auch, einen Werkstattwand-DIY-Thread aufzumachen, werde vermutlich kommende Woche mit dem Bau starten.

Edit: Wurde gestartet: https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/diy-werkstatt-wand-selbstbau-herbstprojekt.902913/


----------



## Canyon-Freak (6. Oktober 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

ich suche einen 29" Hardtail Rahmen, der folgende Daten haben sollte:


tapered Steuerrohr
Steckachse hinten
BSA Tretlager wäre gut
Alu
Federweg zwischen 100 und 130mm
Preis max. 200-250 Euro 

Ist für eine Winterbike und sollte daher so günstig wie möglich sein, ob neu oder gebraucht wäre egal, da der Rahmen neu gepulvert wird.

Bin gespannt.

Gruß
Jan


----------



## Teuflor (6. Oktober 2019)

Moin,

ich suche den Dirtlej Dirtsuit Pro (dunkel blau) für weniger als 195€
Gabs wohl kurzzeitig bei r2 für 175 aber hab ich verpasst..


----------



## Chaos_666 (6. Oktober 2019)

Ahoi


Canyon-Freak schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich suche einen 29" Hardtail Rahmen, der folgende Daten haben sollte:
> 
> ...



Ahoi

Dartmoor Primal
Hab da keine Erfahrungen mit, aber erfüllt alle deine Wünsche, wenn ich das richtige sehe. 

MfG
Manuel


----------



## freetourer (6. Oktober 2019)

Bin gerade auf der Suche nach einer DT Swiss 350 Nabe j-bend 28-Loch ,6-Loch Disk und Boost 148 Einbaubreite.

Freilauf wäre egal.

Bike-components würde die Nabe bestellen - allerdings für 170.- Euro.

Ich habe eher gehofft um ca. 120.- Euro was zu finden.


----------



## toastet (6. Oktober 2019)

Teuflor schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich suche den Dirtlej Dirtsuit Pro (dunkel blau) für weniger als 195€
> Gabs wohl kurzzeitig bei r2 für 175 aber hab ich verpasst..



Bunnyhop hat die ja immer wieder mal reduziert, würde da im Zweifel aber einfach bei beiden mal nach dem Preisnachlass auf 170,- € fragen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (6. Oktober 2019)

Chaos_666 schrieb:


> Ahoi
> 
> 
> Ahoi
> ...



Dartmoor baut gute Rahmen - sehr solide gefertigt, nicht besonders leicht und die Lackqualität nicht optimal, aber für den Preis unschlagbar.


----------



## Groovemaster_85 (7. Oktober 2019)

Moin! Weiss jemand wo man gerade nen Satz 29er Matschreifen bekommt? Winter steht vor der Tür.


----------



## Berrrnd (7. Oktober 2019)

Groovemaster_85 schrieb:


> Moin! Weiss jemand wo man gerade nen Satz 29er Matschreifen bekommt? Winter steht vor der Tür.


in jedem gut sortierten radladen ....


----------



## Groovemaster_85 (7. Oktober 2019)

k_star schrieb:


> in jedem gut sortierten radladen ....



 Schon klar! Und zu nem besonders guten Preis?


----------



## single-malts (7. Oktober 2019)

Hi - bin auf der Suche nach einer Magura MT8 (VR-HR Komplettset - mit oder ohne Scheiben) mit Carbonhebeln - DANKE Vorab.


----------



## elbstone (7. Oktober 2019)

Nabend, hat wer schon ein gutes Angebot für eine Gopro Hero 8 Black gesehen? 

So long


----------



## sp00n82 (7. Oktober 2019)

elbstone schrieb:


> Nabend, hat wer schon ein gutes Angebot für eine Gopro Hero 8 Black gesehen?
> 
> So long



Die Kamera ist noch nichtmal offiziell verfügbar (Releasedatum 15. Oktober), und hier fragt man schon nach Schnappern. Vielleicht eeeetwas zu früh dafür.


----------



## elbstone (7. Oktober 2019)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Die Kamera ist noch nichtmal offiziell verfügbar (Releasedatum 15. Oktober), und hier fragt man schon nach Schnappern. Vielleicht eeeetwas zu früh dafür.



Wieso? Es gibt ja oft genug zum Release von Produkten gute Schnapper. Meist zwar nur begrenzte Stückzahlen, aber es gibt sie.


----------



## sp00n82 (7. Oktober 2019)

elbstone schrieb:


> Wieso? Es gibt ja oft genug zum Release von Produkten gute Schnapper. Meist zwar nur begrenzte Stückzahlen, aber es gibt sie.


Hmm? Bei beliebten / "etablierten" Produkten ist mir sowas eigentlich noch nicht untergekommen, eher andersherum, dass die Early Adopters da mehr für zahlen, weil sie es sofort als allererste haben müssen (der Baron Projekt für 60€ inkl. tollem Mudfender z.B.).

Das ist ja kein Kickstarter-Projekt, wo die ersten 100 oder so den Early-Bird-Bonus bekommen, damit das Projekt überhaupt mal ins Rollen kommt.

Aber wenn du was findest, sag ruhig Bescheid, ein Kollege von mir reklamiert wohl seine Hero 7 wegen ständiger Probleme und würde dann gleich zur 8 greifen.
Ach ja, evtl. kennst du ja einen Studenten, die kriegen da anscheinend einen Rabatt bei GoPro direkt.


----------



## Nd-60 (8. Oktober 2019)

Es gibt bei mydealz einen Studenten Deal zur GP8, dann bekommt man sie für 344.
Falls du keinen kennst, dann einfach bei einer der Umwelt demos vorbei schauen und nett fragen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaos_666 (8. Oktober 2019)

Ahoi


elbstone schrieb:


> Wieso? Es gibt ja oft genug zum Release von Produkten gute Schnapper. Meist zwar nur begrenzte Stückzahlen, aber es gibt sie.


Offensichtlich liegst du da richtig. Falls du Student bist oder einen kennst 349,99.

Edit: hat schon jemand geschrieben und ich sollte früh morgens mal die Seite refreshen XD
Mfg
Manuel


----------



## sp00n82 (8. Oktober 2019)

Das ist schön, dass ihr beide den letzten Satz meines Postings weiter ausführt.


----------



## powstria (8. Oktober 2019)

UNI-BDC9-VWZT-4XXW-27VL

wenn jemand mag


----------



## Cymatic (8. Oktober 2019)

Ich bin auch mal so frei: 

Code: UNI-D2K4-DX2B-ZBKC-CV94


----------



## kungfu (8. Oktober 2019)

Suche 
*Specialized Renegade*
in 29 x 2.30





						Specialized Renegade 2Bliss Ready MTB Faltreifen 29 Zoll - Black
					

Specialized Renegade 2Bliss Ready MTB Faltreifen 29 Zoll - Black




					www.bike24.de
				



Preis 36,90
Jemand was günstigeres am Start ?


----------



## Groovemaster_85 (9. Oktober 2019)

k_star schrieb:


> in jedem gut sortierten radladen ....



Was soll eigentlich so ein dummes Kommentar? Wenn man im Schnäppchen Forum nach etwas sucht, ist es nicht besonders hilfreich wenn manche Menschen einfach mal so unqualifizierte Aussagen treffen nur dass sie auch mal ihren Senf dazu gegeben haben. Ich suche also nach einem Schnäppchen falls das nicht klar war. Mir ist bewusst dass man das alles in einem gut sortierten Radladen findet.


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (9. Oktober 2019)

Groovemaster_85 schrieb:


> Was soll eigentlich so ein dummes Kommentar? Wenn man im Schnäppchen Forum nach etwas sucht, ist es nicht besonders hilfreich wenn manche Menschen einfach mal so unqualifizierte Aussagen treffen nur dass sie auch mal ihren Senf dazu gegeben haben. Ich suche also nach einem Schnäppchen falls das nicht klar war. Mir ist bewusst dass man das alles in einem gut sortierten Radladen findet.


Was ist ein Schnäppchen? Vergleichspreis?
In vielen (kleinen?) Radläden wirst du auch schon mal einen Freundschaftspreis unter der UVP zahlen. Was war also an dem Kommentar dumm?


----------



## Berrrnd (9. Oktober 2019)

Groovemaster_85 schrieb:


> Was soll eigentlich so ein dummes Kommentar? Wenn man im Schnäppchen Forum nach etwas sucht, ist es nicht besonders hilfreich wenn manche Menschen einfach mal *so unqualifizierte Aussagen* treffen nur dass sie auch mal ihren Senf dazu gegeben haben. Ich suche also nach einem Schnäppchen falls das nicht klar war. Mir ist bewusst dass man das alles in einem gut sortierten Radladen findet.


wohl eher so unqualifizierte fragen!

breite?
einsatzgebiet?
karkasse?
tubeless?
draht/falt- oder schlauchreifen?

am besten mal den ersten beitrag lesen.
suche einen artikel, poste diesen mit dem günstigsten preis den DU gefunden hast und frag anschließend ob es dafür ein besseres angebot gibt.


----------



## sauerlaender75 (9. Oktober 2019)

Die Frage war auch - ich will es mal nett formulieren - "sehr allgemein" gestellt, deswegen er sich wahrscheinlich auch ärgert gar keine Antwort bekommen hat  - ausser die besagte unqualifizierte. Der rest der sich vielleicht mal äußert hat dann einfach geschwiegen  Ein Tipp je detailierter man seine Anfrage stellt je wahrscheinlich ist auch eine Antwort.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Epictetus (9. Oktober 2019)

Übernehmen die Hormone mal wieder die Schreibarbeit?


----------



## Groovemaster_85 (9. Oktober 2019)

Naja, die Auswahl an 29er Matschreifen ist jetzt nicht so groß und deshalb bin ich davon ausgegangen dass man das so lassen kann. Trotzdem besser nix dazu schreiben als so nen Blödsinn. Danke


----------



## Berrrnd (9. Oktober 2019)

Groovemaster_85 schrieb:


> Naja, die Auswahl an 29er Matschreifen ist jetzt nicht so groß und deshalb bin ich davon ausgegangen dass man das so lassen kann. Trotzdem besser nix dazu schreiben als so nen Blödsinn. Danke



ja, so ein maxxis beaver 29x2,0 xc und ein maxxis shorty 29x2,5 wt dh haben schon den selben einsatzbereich ...


----------



## sauerlaender75 (9. Oktober 2019)

Kann schon sein, aber ich denke nicht jeder kann mit dem Überbegriff Matschreifen was anfangen, aber vielleicht hat jemand gerade irgendwo irgendwelche Angebote wahrgenommen z.B. von Contireifen, und gesehen der Continental Mud King Protection 29 2.3 ist dort im Angebot - einer der Matschreifen den du vorher mit in deine Auflistung aufgeführt hast (haben könntest)


----------



## Nd-60 (9. Oktober 2019)

Groovemaster_85 schrieb:


> Moin! Weiss jemand wo man gerade nen Satz 29er Matschreifen bekommt? Winter steht vor der Tür.








						Schwalbe Dirty Dan Evo 29x2,35" DH Addix UltraSoft Drahtreifen kaufen | Bike-Discount
					

Der Dirty Dan EVO Drahtreifen eignet sich für tiefe Böden und weiche Untergründe. Das Aggressive offene Profil bietet exzellente Bremstraktion und extrem gute Selbstreinigung durch große Stollenzwischenräume.




					www.bike-discount.de
				




weich für viel Haftung und schwer für Robustheit


----------



## Groovemaster_85 (9. Oktober 2019)

Member57 schrieb:


> Schwalbe Dirty Dan Evo 29x2,35" DH Addix UltraSoft Drahtreifen kaufen | Bike-Discount
> 
> 
> Der Dirty Dan EVO Drahtreifen eignet sich für tiefe Böden und weiche Untergründe. Das Aggressive offene Profil bietet exzellente Bremstraktion und extrem gute Selbstreinigung durch große Stollenzwischenräume.
> ...



Danke Member57, genau das was ich suche. Allerdings ist das ja eher der Standard Internetpreis, kein besonderes Schnäppchen. Aber ich denke viel mehr geht da auch nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BaerLee (9. Oktober 2019)

14,95: https://www.ebay.de/itm/Reifen-Michelin-wild-grip-r-faltbar-57-622-29x2-25-Einzelstuck-/312780203749
Bzw. 21 bei Probikeshop z.B.


----------



## Nd-60 (9. Oktober 2019)

Groovemaster_85 schrieb:


> Danke Member57, genau das was ich suche. Allerdings ist das ja eher der Standard Internetpreis, kein besonderes Schnäppchen. Aber ich denke viel mehr geht da auch nicht.


du könntest den billigsten Preis suchen und dann bei BC oder Bike discount eine Bestpreis Anfrage stellen.


----------



## Groovemaster_85 (9. Oktober 2019)

Ja, früher oder später gibst bestimmt auch mal wieder paar Prozente bei BC auf Reifen.


----------



## Alpine Maschine (10. Oktober 2019)

Groovemaster_85 schrieb:


> Allerdings ist das ja eher der Standard Internetpreis, kein besonderes Schnäppchen


Du willst aber auch die Frucht von ganz oben, oder? 'n High-End-Reifen unter 35 Euo zu kriegen wird schwierig, da braucht man viel Geduld. Vielleicht gibt's im Frühjahr 'n Resteverkauf? Oh, ach, dann braucht man den Matschreifen ja nicht mehr ...

Warum waren Cabrios im Frühjahr noch mal am teuersten?



Asphaltsurfer schrieb:


> In vielen (kleinen?) Radläden wirst du auch schon mal einen Freundschaftspreis unter der UVP zahlen. ...


Der immer noch über dem Internetpreis liegt. Ein Freund, Besitzer eines MTB-Ladens mit tadelosem Ruf, hat mir mal gesteckt, dass er selber manchmal im Internet kauft, weil ihm sein Importeur den Preis nicht machen kann.

Im Radladen kannst eher Service kriegen. Wenn du da ne XTR-Gruppe kaufst, montieren dir die recht wahrscheinlich kostenlos. Da haste nicht nur die Schrauberei vom Hals, sondern auch noch 'ne Art Garantie: wenn die dir das Tretlager vermurksen, dann müssen die das beheben.
Federgabel: Natürlich stellen die dir die ein und erklären dir die Funktionen. Alles Arbeit, die man nicht selber leisten muss.


----------



## DeltaEpsilonVII (12. Oktober 2019)

Wegen GoPro Hero 8 Black.
Es geht noch etwas günstiger ohne Studentenrabatt...





__





						GoPro HERO8 Black mit 100€ Rabatt (bei Eintausch einer alten Digitalkamera ab 100$ Neupreis) | mydealz
					






					www.mydealz.de


----------



## gokus (14. Oktober 2019)

Ich suche einen wahoo kickr core.
Was glaubt ihr, wie wahrscheinlich ist es den über ein Schnäppchen/Angebot zu bekommen, zB beim black friday?


----------



## IndianaWalross (21. Oktober 2019)

DeltaEpsilonVII schrieb:


> Wegen GoPro Hero 8 Black.
> Es geht noch etwas günstiger ohne Studentenrabatt...
> 
> 
> ...



Genau so, einfach ne ramschige uuuralt GoPro (oder jede andere Kamera, Mindest UVP 100€, kann sogar kaputt sein!!!) hinschicken und dann sollte es den Rabatt geben. Dauert allerdings. Porto übernimmt GoPro!
Edit: meine olle Cam lag seit dem 18.10 bei GoPro. Die neue 8er wurde heute (25.10) pünktlich zum release inkl. Tradeup Rabatt geliefert.
Die im Bestellvorgang versprochene Speicherkarte gibt es übrigens nicht, wenn man tradeup nutzt. Das nur am Rande.

Der Start der GoPro Hero 8 ist btw. der 25.10. Nicht 15.10 wie weiter vorne stand.


----------



## Bikesenf (22. Oktober 2019)

Suche momentan eine Enduro-Gabel in 15x100 (Non-Boost) mit 160-170mm für einen schmalen Taler. Evtl. hat da ja jemand einen Tipp. Im Bikemarkt schau ich übrigens schon. Nice to have: Schwarz mit gelben Decals oder auch gerne in Gelb (Neon).


----------



## gokus (22. Oktober 2019)

Ich möchte ein Komplettrad als Schnäppchen kaufen.
Wann ist erfahrungsgemäß ein guter Zeitpunkt?
Tut sich Ende November bis Weihnachten noch was?
Einiges gibt es ja jetzt schon im Sale (leider kaum in meiner Größe - XXL).


----------



## Terranaut (22. Oktober 2019)

gokus schrieb:


> Ich möchte ein Komplettrad als Schnäppchen kaufen.
> Wann ist erfahrungsgemäß ein guter Zeitpunkt?
> Tut sich Ende November bis Weihnachten noch was?
> Einiges gibt es ja jetzt schon im Sale (leider kaum in meiner Größe - XXL).


Was jetzt noch nicht im Sale ist, ist höchstwahrscheinlich schon ausverkauft oder wird mittelfristig nicht nennenswert reduziert werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuflor (24. Oktober 2019)

Moin,

ich suche grad ein Bremsenset BR-M8120 oder BR-M7120 also beide neuen Shimanos mit Resin Belägen.

Aktuell finde ich bei bike-discount die XT für 239€ und die SLX für 199€

vielleicht findet jemand noch was günstigeres? Danke!


----------



## Seb_87 (28. Oktober 2019)

Würde eine Carbon Sattelstütze suchen... 27.2 und 400mm wären super


----------



## Mehrsau (29. Oktober 2019)

Suche die ZEE BR-M640 im Set. Günstigstes Angebot sind bislang 175€. Geht da noch mehr?


----------



## toastet (29. Oktober 2019)

Mehrsau schrieb:


> Suche die ZEE BR-M640 im Set. Günstigstes Angebot sind bislang 175€. Geht da noch mehr?



Schau mal bei CNC, die hatten die Tage einzelne günstige da, sofern noch verfügbar bzw. günstiger.


----------



## Mehrsau (29. Oktober 2019)

toastet schrieb:


> Schau mal bei CNC, die hatten die Tage einzelne günstiger da, sofern noch verfügbar.



Nope. Leider nur VR für 90€.


----------



## Ahija (29. Oktober 2019)

Seb_87 schrieb:


> Würde eine Carbon Sattelstütze suchen... 27.2 und 400mm wären super


Schau mal beim Ali.


----------



## akri1337 (30. Oktober 2019)

bin auf der suche nach einem neuen helm
reizen würde mich der leatt dbx 4.0 in der neuen farbe forest
bekommt man den irgendwo unter 200€? 

danke

lg akri


----------



## Simoni84 (31. Oktober 2019)

Mehrsau schrieb:


> Suche die ZEE BR-M640 im Set. Günstigstes Angebot sind bislang 175€. Geht da noch mehr?



Moin ,

Mit 10 % Halloween Special nun für 157,46 € bei Bike Discount.

https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kau...40-b-scheibenbremsen-set-mit-d01s-resin-86999

Gruß


----------



## sauerlaender75 (31. Oktober 2019)

Groovemaster_85 schrieb:


> Moin! Weiss jemand wo man gerade nen Satz 29er Matschreifen bekommt? Winter steht vor der Tür.




falls noch aktuell






						Michelin Mud Enduro MAGI-X Competition Line Faltreifen - 29x2.25"
					

Michelin ▶ Erstaunliche Performance auf matschigem Untergrund ! Tubeless Ready.




					www.bike24.de
				




*Michelin Mud Enduro MAGI-X Competition Line Faltreifen - 29x2.25"*


Statt UVP*** 79,95 €                        *--> 14,99 €*

Sind noch 2 da ... also schnell sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bensemer (31. Oktober 2019)

Seb_87 schrieb:


> Würde eine Carbon Sattelstütze suchen... 27.2 und 400mm wären super


Ich hätte noch 2 China Stützen in dem Maas da. Beide waren lediglich  kurz verbaut aber ungefahren. Bei Interesse PN


----------



## Lamima (31. Oktober 2019)

Suche einen LRS
-26"
-xD-Freilauf
-vorne 15x100… hinten X12x148 (Boost)


----------



## Montigomo (31. Oktober 2019)

Lamima schrieb:


> Suche einen LRS
> -26"
> -xD-Freilauf
> -KEIN Boost
> -vorne 15x100… hinten X12







__





						MTB & road bike spare parts, MTB components, Wheels, Frames, SHIMANO, SRAM, ROCKSHOX, the best prices are at  RCZ Bike Shop
					

MTB & road bike  spare parts, everything can be found at RCZ, your online spare parts shop RCZ, specialised in components, accessories, bike clothing, MTB & Road bike service; but as well a personalised multi-lingual customer service, 1 euro swift delivery, secured payment system, advices et...




					www.rczbikeshop.de
				




Mit Code *RCZMS4 für ca 215 Euro aber leider 20x100*


----------



## Montigomo (31. Oktober 2019)

Lamima schrieb:


> Suche einen LRS
> -26"
> -xD-Freilauf
> -KEIN Boost
> -vorne 15x100… hinten X12




Oder hier mit der gleichen Code für ca 120 Euro aber kein XD





__





						MTB & road bike spare parts, MTB components, Wheels, Frames, SHIMANO, SRAM, ROCKSHOX, the best prices are at  RCZ Bike Shop
					

MTB & road bike  spare parts, everything can be found at RCZ, your online spare parts shop RCZ, specialised in components, accessories, bike clothing, MTB & Road bike service; but as well a personalised multi-lingual customer service, 1 euro swift delivery, secured payment system, advices et...




					www.rczbikeshop.fr


----------



## Nd-60 (31. Oktober 2019)

Lamima schrieb:


> Suche einen LRS
> -26"
> -xD-Freilauf
> -KEIN Boost
> -vorne 15x100… hinten X12





Montigomo schrieb:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nimm den Flow und check vorher ob es adapter gibt.


----------



## Lamima (31. Oktober 2019)

Member57 schrieb:


> nimm den Flow und check vorher ob es adapter gibt.


Ja der Flow ist natürlich die bessere Wahl - und alle erdenklichen Adapter hab ich bei bike-components auch gerade gefunden

EDIT:
Blöd wenn man erst schreibt und DANN misst - nicht ganz so blöd wenn man wenigstens vor dem bestellen doch nochmal nachmisst/nachschaut.

Ich brauche nämlich hinten DOCH Boost.
Dafür scheint es aber keinen Adapter zu geben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montigomo (31. Oktober 2019)

Lamima schrieb:


> Ja der Flow ist natürlich die bessere Wahl - und alle erdenklichen Adapter hab ich bei bike-components auch gerade gefunden




Und gestern gab es mit einer Code für 160 Euro noch Dt Swiss 





__





						MTB & road bike spare parts, MTB components, Wheels, Frames, SHIMANO, SRAM, ROCKSHOX, the best prices are at  RCZ Bike Shop
					

MTB & road bike  spare parts, everything can be found at RCZ, your online spare parts shop RCZ, specialised in components, accessories, bike clothing, MTB & Road bike service; but as well a personalised multi-lingual customer service, 1 euro swift delivery, secured payment system, advices et...




					www.rczbikeshop.de
				




Vielleicht hat jemand auch noch die Code?


----------



## sp00n82 (1. November 2019)

Lamima schrieb:


> Blöd wenn man erst schreibt und DANN misst - nicht ganz so blöd wenn man wenigstens vor dem bestellen doch nochmal nachmisst/nachschaut.
> 
> Ich brauche nämlich hinten DOCH Boost.
> Dafür scheint es aber keinen Adapter zu geben.


Notfalls gäbe es auch Universaladapter mit Spacern. Vorne ist das ziemlich problemlos, hinten könnte es aber je nach Rahmen vielleicht Probleme mit dem Schaltwerk geben, weil das ja dann 3mm weiter nach innen kommen muss.


----------



## hasardeur (1. November 2019)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Notfalls gäbe es auch Universaladapter mit Spacern. Vorne ist das ziemlich problemlos, hinten könnte es aber je nach Rahmen vielleicht Probleme mit dem Schaltwerk geben, weil das ja dann 3mm weiter nach innen kommen muss.



Das stimmt so nicht. Am Schaltwerk ändert sich nix, jedoch muss das Rad mit 3mm Offset neu zentriert werden, da nur auf der Bremsseite ausgeglichen wird. Ich habe das an einem 29" EX471 HR, war erst misstrauisch, fährt sich aber unauffällig.

@Lamima: Ich hätte noch einen handaufgebauten 26" LRS auf Hope-Naben. 36 Speichen und 29 mm (Innenweite) Ryde Trace Felgen (tubeless). Verhältnismäßig leicht und super stabil. Lässt sich vorn auf 15x100 und hinten (mit Adaptern auch auf 12x148 mm umrüsten. Lauf ist 1A.


----------



## sp00n82 (1. November 2019)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Das stimmt so nicht. Am Schaltwerk ändert sich nix, jedoch muss das Rad mit 3mm Offset neu zentriert werden, da nur auf der Bremsseite ausgeglichen wird. Ich habe das an einem 29" EX471 HR, war erst misstrauisch, fährt sich aber unauffällig.


Das stimmt so nicht. 
Die Universaladapter spacern auf jeder Seite 3mm hinzu, da muss man dann nichts nachzentrieren.
Nur bei Adaptern, die auf bestimmte Naben angepasst sind, muss man da nachzentrieren, weil sie nur auf einer Seite die Breite ausgleichen.


// Edit
Universaladapter zum Beispiel:





						NOW8 Boost Adapter für HR-Naben - Achsmaß 142 auf 148mm
					

NOW8 ▶ Adapter für HR-Naben mit 142mm zur Nutzung in 148mm Boost Rahmen.




					www.bike24.de
				




Und nur für bestimmte Naben z.B.:








						WOLFTOOTH Umrüstkit Boostinator Rear | 12x148 Boost, 35,00 €
					

WOLFTOOTH Umrüstkit Boostinator Rear | 12x148 Boost Die Vorteile des neuen Boost-Standards sind nicht von der Hand zu weisen: mehr Platz im Hinterbau für br




					r2-bike.com


----------



## hasardeur (1. November 2019)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Das stimmt so nicht.
> Die Universaladapter spacern auf jeder Seite 3mm hinzu, da muss man dann nichts nachzentrieren.
> Nur bei Adaptern, die auf bestimmte Naben angepasst sind, muss man da nachzentrieren, weil sie nur auf einer Seite die Breite ausgleichen.
> 
> ...



Schon selbst probiert? Dein Link:


----------



## Berrrnd (1. November 2019)

und?

die aussagen in dem von dir zitierten post sind 100 % richtig.


----------



## sp00n82 (1. November 2019)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Schon selbst probiert? Dein Link:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 931864


Mein zweiter, korrekt.


----------



## hasardeur (1. November 2019)

Gut, es gibt zwei Varianten, eine mit 2x3 mm Spacer und eine, die funktioniert. Das Umzentrieren erhöht die Stabilität des Laufrades, weil die Speichenspannung symmetrischer wird. Die symmetrische Lösung ist nicht einmal billig, sondern nur Mist, reicht jedoch aus, damit Du 50% Recht behältst.


----------



## freetourer (1. November 2019)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Gut, es gibt zwei Varianten, eine mit 2x3 mm Spacer und eine, die funktioniert. Das Umzentrieren erhöht die Stabilität des Laufrades, weil die Speichenspannung symmetrischer wird. Die symmetrische Lösung ist nicht einmal billig, sondern nur Mist, reicht jedoch aus, damit Du 50% Recht behältst.



Schlecht geschlafen?
Schon lange nicht mehr Biken gewesen?
Schon lange keinen guten Sex mehr gehabt?
....

Die Variante, die ja angeblich laut Deines Posts nicht funktioniert, funktioniert aber komischerweise sogar in der Praxis.

Was machst Du denn mit Deiner tollen Umzentriererei wenn Dein Laufrad durch entsprechende Nabenflansche und OffSet-Felgenbohrungen bereits eine symmetrische Speichenspannung hat?

Mir der Variante der beidseitigen Spacer habe ich außerdem weiterhin die Option das Laufrad ohne großen Aufwand in einem Non-Boost Rahmen zu fahren.


----------



## sp00n82 (2. November 2019)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Gut, es gibt zwei Varianten, eine mit 2x3 mm Spacer und eine, die funktioniert. Das Umzentrieren erhöht die Stabilität des Laufrades, weil die Speichenspannung symmetrischer wird. Die symmetrische Lösung ist nicht einmal billig, sondern nur Mist, reicht jedoch aus, damit Du 50% Recht behältst.


Ich kann deine Argumentation nicht nachvollziehen. Wenn nur die Lösung mit Umzentrieren die einzig wirklich funktionierende ist, dann dürften aktuelle Laufräder mit 142mm ja auch nicht funktionieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lamima (2. November 2019)

Montigomo schrieb:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wie oft bei rcz: Aktion offenbar zuende, Code nicht gültig :-(


----------



## beutelfuchs (2. November 2019)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Ich kann deine Argumentation nicht nachvollziehen.


Er hatte ja auch gar keine


----------



## hasardeur (2. November 2019)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Ich kann deine Argumentation nicht nachvollziehen. Wenn nur die Lösung mit Umzentrieren die einzig wirklich funktionierende ist, dann dürften aktuelle Laufräder mit 142mm ja auch nicht funktionieren.



1. Will ich nicht mit den Spacern herumfummeln, wenn ich das HR einbaue.
2. Der Sinn von Boost ist ein steiferes HR durch flachere Speichenwinkel. Das erzielt die Wolftooth-Lösung durch das Offset und gleichmäßige Speichenspannung besser, als bei einem „normal“ eingespeichten Rad.
Dass Felgen mit asymmetrischen Speichenlöchern das auch versuchen, ist klar. Asymmetrische Nabenflansche versuchen das auch. Da muss man aber im Einzelfall betrachten, ob durch das Offset nicht noch etwas herauszuholen ist. Im Zweifel bleibt die Vermeidung von unnötiger Fummelei beim Einbau oder gar der Verlust eines Spacers bei der Reparatur unterwegs.

Die Korrelation zu 142 mm Nabenbreite sehe ich nicht, außer die Asymmetrie und hier hat beispielsweise Last beim Fasforward durch eben 3 mm Offset genau das Beschriebene getan. Da muss dann aber der Rahmen so ausgelegt sein. Und ja, das Last hat einen 135 mm Hinterbau, allerdings sind die Flanschabstände bei 135 und 142 mm Naben gleich.

Weiterer Austausch gern per PN. Hier geht es um Schnäppchen.


----------



## sp00n82 (2. November 2019)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Die Korrelation zu 142 mm Nabenbreite sehe ich nicht


Dass ein Boost-Laufrad tendenziell steifer sein wird, steht ja gar nicht zur Debatte, aber dadurch wird ein Laufrad mit 142mm Einbaubreite, das in einen 148mm Rahmen mithilfe der Spacer eingebaut wird, ja nicht schlechter. Von daher bleibt als einziger Punkt die Handhabung der Spacer übrig beim Ein-/Ausbau, das kann man durchaus als Negativpunkt sehen.
Aber ob man das jetzt deswegen gleich als komplett untaugliche Lösung ansehen muss, naja.


----------



## ForG (2. November 2019)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Dass ein Boost-Laufrad tendenziell steifer sein wird, steht ja gar nicht zur Debatte, aber dadurch wird ein Laufrad mit 142mm Einbaubreite, das in einen 148mm Rahmen mithilfe der Spacer eingebaut wird, ja nicht schlechter. Von daher bleibt als einziger Punkt die Handhabung der Spacer übrig beim Ein-/Ausbau, das kann man durchaus als Negativpunkt sehen.
> Aber ob man das jetzt deswegen gleich als komplett untaugliche Lösung ansehen muss, naja.



Ein schönes Schlusswort, danke dafür.
Zurück zu den Schnäppchen...

Mudhugger Front Race Long 
bis Mittwoch 12.00 Uhr 19,99 statt 29,95€









						Schutzbleche für Dein Fahrrad | bike-components
					

Schutzbleche für Dein Fahrrad online kaufen bei bike-components ✅ schneller Versand ✅ Kompetenter Service




					www.bike-components.de


----------



## sp00n82 (2. November 2019)

ForG schrieb:


> Mudhugger Front Race Long
> bis Mittwoch 12.00 Uhr 19,99 statt 29,95€
> 
> 
> ...


Falscher Thread. 
Aber danke für den Link, den hol ich mir vielleicht.


----------



## tomac85 (3. November 2019)

Hallo suche ein Sram GX Eagle Upgrade Kit für unter 250Euro... gerne auch mit Gutschein.

Danke und Gruß


----------



## JonnyBravo81 (3. November 2019)

tomac85 schrieb:


> Hallo suche ein Sram GX Eagle Upgrade Kit für unter 250Euro... gerne auch mit Gutschein.
> 
> Danke und Gruß



Erstes Ergebnis bei Google 









						SRAM GX Eagle Upgrade Kit 1x12, 287,50 €
					

SRAM GX Eagle Upgrade Kit 1x12 Mit der GX Eagle bietet SRAM eine 1x12 Gruppe mit breiter Übersetzung zum schmalen Preis Sie übernimmt zahlreiche Technologie




					r2-bike.com


----------



## tomac85 (3. November 2019)

Danke das hatte ich ja auch... sorry, habe vergessen den Reverenzlink anzuhalten. 
Signifikant unter 250 meinte ich natürlich, dachte das das klar wäre.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schuffa87 (5. November 2019)

Schuffa87 schrieb:


> Hat hier zufällig jemand einen Fox Float Factory X2 in metrisch 230x60 oder 230x65 (bevorzugt) für unter 650€ gesehen? Mit Gutschein o.ä.? Versuchen kann man es ja



Suche noch ...


----------



## Deleted 301905 (5. November 2019)

Ich würde ein Schnapper für nen brauchbaren Montageständer suchen. Muss nix Wildes sein. Günstig und Preiswert soll er sein...


----------



## Newmi (6. November 2019)

Bin auf der Suche nach einer neuen Kurbel, SLX M7000 oder XT M8000, in 170mm, Einfachblatt und kein Boost!
SLX hab ich für 70€ mit Versand gefunden und XT für 97€.


----------



## GrazerTourer (7. November 2019)

Falls jemandem ein Syntace Superlight Vector High 10, 12° ni 760mm über den Weg läuft, bitte mich zitieren! danke!


----------



## bullidd (7. November 2019)

man1acc schrieb:


> Ich würde ein Schnapper für nen brauchbaren Montageständer suchen. Muss nix Wildes sein. Günstig und Preiswert soll er sein...


*X-Tools Heim-Mechaniker Montageständer & Werkstattmatte*








						LifeLine X-Tools Heim-Mechaniker Montageständer (inkl. Werkstattmatte) | Chain Reaction
					

LifeLine X-Tools Heim-Mechaniker Montageständer (inkl. Werkstattmatte) - Lowest Prices and FREE shipping available from The World's largest online bike store - Chain Reaction Cycles



					www.chainreactioncycles.com
				




Ich hab einen baugleichen, super Teil.


----------



## klemme (7. November 2019)

Suche Reduzierhülse: von 30,9mm Sattelstange (Reverb) auf 31,6 Sattelrohr. Die Auswahl ist gar nicht so groß, oder such ich falsch ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bobons (7. November 2019)

klemme schrieb:


> Suche Reduzierhülse: von 30,9mm Sattelstange (Reverb) auf 31,6 Sattelrohr. Die Auswahl ist gar nicht so groß, oder such ich falsch ?







__





						USE SS 30.9mm Seatpost Shims
					

<p>The USE shim system allows you to fit a post into virtually any frame size. USE shims are made to 100mm length and are longer than other shims on the market.




					winstanleysbikes.co.uk
				











						USE Shim - Reduzierhülse für Sattelstützen - 31,6 mm auf 30,9 mm - 8
					

Ab 50 Euro versandkostenfrei in D ✔ Versand in 24h ✔ Praktische Reduzierhülsen mit breitem Anwendunbgsbereich Kaum ein Biker kennt es nicht, das Problem, da




					www.tuning-bikes.de
				




Die Alu-Version kann ich Dir auch für 12 Euro inkl. Versand abgeben.


----------



## klemme (7. November 2019)

bobons schrieb:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hallo,

vielen Dank. Wie kann ich bestellen ? Wie macht sich denn der Unterschied bemerkbar zwischen Alu und Kunststoff, nur im Gewicht ?


----------



## wirme (7. November 2019)

Hatte mir selber eine aus POM schwarz gedreht und bin 8.000 km damit gefahren. Hat einwandfrei funktioniert.
Vorteil bei Kunststoff ist, dass die Stütze nicht "knarrt und knackt". Der Kunststoff dämpft halt ganz gut.


----------



## klemme (7. November 2019)

wirme schrieb:


> Hatte mir selber eine aus POM schwarz gedreht und bin 8.000 km damit gefahren. Hat einwandfrei funktioniert.
> Vorteil bei Kunststoff ist, dass die Stütze nicht "knarrt und knackt". Der Kunststoff dämpft halt ganz gut.


Danke @wirme.

Also @bobons: bitte die Hülle in Kunststoff in der angegebenen Version. Gerne auch per PM.

VG


----------



## Montigomo (7. November 2019)

klemme schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> vielen Dank. Wie kann ich bestellen ? Wie macht sich denn der Unterschied bemerkbar zwischen Alu und Kunststoff, nur im Gewicht ?











						Fahrrad Adapter Hülse Reduzierhülsen Sattel Sattelstützen 30,9 31,6 27,2 90mm  | eBay
					

Finden Sie Top-Angebote für Fahrrad Adapter Hülse Reduzierhülsen Sattel Sattelstützen 30,9 31,6 27,2 90mm bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



					www.ebay.de


----------



## platt_ziege (7. November 2019)

man1acc schrieb:


> Ich würde ein Schnapper für nen brauchbaren Montageständer suchen. Muss nix Wildes sein. Günstig und Preiswert soll er sein...


???


----------



## tomac85 (8. November 2019)

man1acc schrieb:


> Ich würde ein Schnapper für nen brauchbaren Montageständer suchen. Muss nix Wildes sein. Günstig und Preiswert soll er sein...








						Yaheetech Fahrradmontageständer 50 kg Belastbar, Reparaturständer 360 Grad Drebar, Klappbar und Höhenverstellbar, mit magnetischer Werkzeugschale: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit
					

Yaheetech Fahrradmontageständer 50 kg Belastbar, Reparaturständer 360 Grad Drebar, Klappbar und Höhenverstellbar, mit magnetischer Werkzeugschale: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit



					www.amazon.de


----------



## seven21 (8. November 2019)

Suche einen FOX DPS Factory 165x38 mit Remote für unter 500,--. Scheint leider so, dass der Remote im Vergleich zu der Version mit Hebel überall 200 Euro + teurer ist. Bisher bestes Angebot bei r2bike mit ca. 550,--


----------



## xyzHero (10. November 2019)

Kennt Jemand eine günstige Bezugsquelle für Maxxis 27,5" Double Down Reifen?
Unter 45€ bin ich nicht fündig geworden.

Gruß xyzHero


----------



## wstoiber (11. November 2019)

Servus, ich würde einen Santa Cruz Bronson CC Rahmen in Grau und L zum „normalen“ sale Kurs von ca. 2.500€ suchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soean (11. November 2019)

Suche den Aktionsinhalt adventskalender bike components primär fur trickstuff - will wissen ob es sich lohnt jetzt nicht zu ordern


----------



## seven21 (11. November 2019)

Soean schrieb:


> Suche den Aktionsinhalt adventskalender bike components primär fur trickstuff - will wissen ob es sich lohnt jetzt nicht zu ordern


Ja würde mich auch mal interessieren, was dieses Jahr drin ist. Baue gerade ein Bike auf und warte auf Aktionen zum Ende des Jahres.


----------



## Spooniak (12. November 2019)

Suche für mein Last Clay ein Fox DHX2 mit 210x55mm Einbaumaßen. Kann das 2019 Model sein, wenn günstiger. Hat jemand eine passende Bezugsquelle?


----------



## kungfu (17. November 2019)

Suche VR und HR Set Magura MT5... mit oder ohne Scheiben.
Bisher bester Preis 149,-- Euro ohne Scheiben.
Danke für die Hilfe.


----------



## toastet (17. November 2019)

zzgl. Leitung hinten 2x55 € https://www.cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?products_id=17795


----------



## Taunide (18. November 2019)

Suche einen aktuellen SRAM Code RSC Bremshebel, aktueller Bestpreis 99,00€.
Vielleicht hat ja jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle für SRAM.
Danke.


----------



## Flo7 (18. November 2019)

kungfu schrieb:


> Suche VR und HR Set Magura MT5... mit oder ohne Scheiben.
> Bisher bester Preis 149,-- Euro ohne Scheiben.
> Danke für die Hilfe.



Oder du kaufst gleich das set v/h:





__





						CNC - Online Shop - Christoph Nies Cycles
					

CNC-Bike ist ein Shop für Fahrradteile und Fahrradzubehör, komplette Fahrräder, Mountainbikes, E-Bikes zu günstigen Preisen




					www.cnc-bike.de


----------



## Deleted 301905 (19. November 2019)

Ich suche eine 2x10 Kurbel, wie die Deore 2x10 36-26 ohne Boost. Jemand ne Idee woher ich die günstig bekomme?


----------



## bobons (19. November 2019)

man1acc schrieb:


> Ich suche eine 2x10 Kurbel, wie die Deore 2x10 36-26 ohne Boost. Jemand ne Idee woher ich die günstig bekomme?







__





						CNC - Online Shop - Christoph Nies Cycles
					

CNC-Bike ist ein Shop für Fahrradteile und Fahrradzubehör, komplette Fahrräder, Mountainbikes, E-Bikes zu günstigen Preisen




					www.cnc-bike.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 301905 (19. November 2019)

Danke! Taugt CNC was? Habe noch nie davon gehört?


----------



## toastet (19. November 2019)

man1acc schrieb:


> Danke! Taugt CNC was? Habe noch nie davon gehört?



lol, schlag zu, super Shop!


----------



## Deleted 301905 (19. November 2019)

Ich meinte eher die Marke  Preis sieht aber sehr gut aus!


----------



## toastet (19. November 2019)

Oft sind die CNC gelabelten Sachen einfach "normale" Chinaware, die man auch bei Aliexpress etc. findet oder eben zB auch normale Schrauben und sowas, wo vermutlich sonst einfach keine Marke dranstehen würde. Vorteil hier halt die Gewährleistung.


----------



## s0nic (22. November 2019)

wstoiber schrieb:


> Servus, ich würde einen Santa Cruz Bronson CC Rahmen in Grau und L zum „normalen“ sale Kurs von ca. 2.500€ suchen.


Wenn du dich auch mit dem Blau anfreunden kannst (das Grau gefäöllt mir allerdings auch besser^^): http://www.gocycle.de/a.php/shop/gocycle/lang/de/?a=55888

Sonst hab ich den C Rahmen in Grau  ab 2150€ vom polnischen SC Vertrieb im Bikemarkt gesehen ...


----------



## s0nic (22. November 2019)

Und noch ein eigenes Anliegen: Hat schon mal jemand die Hope F20 Pedale in Schwarz oder Silber für um die 100€ gesehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## amber (22. November 2019)

Suche Black Friday Deal über Helmlampe mit Akku. Wollte mir gestern schon die Cube Acid 2000 kaufen, aber aufgrund der negativen Beiträge hier im Forum hab ich es doch dann sein gelassen.


----------



## ManSetsFire (23. November 2019)

Suche leichte Knieschoner im Sale


----------



## hardtails (24. November 2019)

luftschaukel schrieb:


> Conti Der Baron bei Bike24 in 29“ zum Knallerpreis!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



knaller



> Aktuell 0 am Lager
> 
> Nicht lieferbar**



außerdem schon seit wochen, auch hier gepostet und dann noch der alte


----------



## Alpine Maschine (25. November 2019)

Hi!

Jemand den Bell Super 3 billiger als 80 Euro gesehen bzw. den Giro Hex billiger als 45?

Fettes merci!

Bin offen für Alternativen, aber asugewählte. Style: Enduro. Mavic, Poc und MET würde ich als  bekennender Markenfan noch in Erwägung ziehen. Der Bell Super ist  eigentlich schon über Budget, müsste also so ne  60%off-Lösung  sein, wahtscheinlich. MET Echo gefällt nicht.


----------



## gokus (25. November 2019)

Suche den Garmin Edge 530 im Bundle.
Danke


----------



## sp00n82 (27. November 2019)

Alpine Maschine schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Jemand den Bell Super 3 billiger als 80 Euro gesehen bzw. den Giro Hex billiger als 45?
> 
> ...


Da du keine Größe angegeben hast, hier in S und Grau für 70€: https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/bell-super-3-mtb-helm-680846

Und ein paar andere gibt es dort für immerhin 5 Cent billiger als 80€. ?


----------



## Schuffa87 (27. November 2019)

gokus schrieb:


> Suche den Garmin Edge 530 im Bundle.
> Danke


Schließe mich an. Allerdings auch nur den Edge 530 oder mit Brustgurt (Herzfrequenz).


----------



## Britney83 (27. November 2019)

Hallo, ich suche eine lange Bike Hose, für Trail, Enduro. Muss nicht wasserdicht sein. Evtl. Wasserabweisend besonders hinten wäre super.
Dachte schon an die mt 500 Spray.
Weiß noch jemand was sinnvolles? Danke!


----------



## CrossX (27. November 2019)

Britney83 schrieb:


> Hallo, ich suche eine lange Bike Hose, für Trail, Enduro. Muss nicht wasserdicht sein. Evtl. Wasserabweisend besonders hinten wäre super.
> Dachte schon an die mt 500 Spray.
> Weiß noch jemand was sinnvolles? Danke!


Platzangst Bulldog II 
Geilste lange Bikehose die ich kenne. Und gerade zum Schnäppchenpreis:








						Bulldog II schwarz
					

Bulldog II schwarz von Platzangst günstig kaufen ❖ im Platzangst® Online Shop ✓ Kauf auf Rechnung ✓ Trusted Shops ✓ Bestellen Sie jetzt direkt vom Hersteller!




					www.platzangst.com


----------



## Britney83 (27. November 2019)

CrossX schrieb:


> Platzangst Bulldog II
> Geilste lange Bikehose die ich kenne. Und gerade zum Schnäppchenpreis:
> 
> 
> ...


@CrossX 
Danke für den top Tipp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_raubfisch (27. November 2019)

Schuffa87 schrieb:


> Schließe mich an. Allerdings auch nur den Edge 530 oder mit Brustgurt (Herzfrequenz).



+1


----------



## greifswald (27. November 2019)

Britney83 schrieb:


> @CrossX
> Danke für den top Tipp



Oder evtl die:









						Bulldog light schwarz
					

Bulldog light schwarz von Platzangst günstig kaufen ❖ im Platzangst® Online Shop ✓ Kauf auf Rechnung ✓ Trusted Shops ✓ Bestellen Sie jetzt direkt vom Hersteller!




					www.platzangst.com
				




Für 45€, allerdings nur noch in M und S

Ich habe die Bulldog II und Light hier. Gefallen mir beide. Ich überlege nur, ob die Bulldog II in XL nicht wg ggf Protektorenhose drunter besser wäre - aber leider nicht mehr verfügbar


----------



## beat_junkie (27. November 2019)

Kann wer ein gutes lampen Set empfehlen?


----------



## freetourer (27. November 2019)

greifswald schrieb:


> Oder evtl die:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was sind denn genau die Unterschiede zwischen der regulären und der Light Variante? 

Die normale Bulldog hatte ich selbst mal - fand sie aber zum Touren fahren zu schwer und den Stoff zu dick.


----------



## greifswald (27. November 2019)

Ich habe beide noch nicht Probe gefahren.

Die light ist jedoch wesentlich leichter und flexibler und sicherlich bei weitem nicht so robust. Zudem insgesamt einfacher: z.b. keine abtrennbaren Beinlinge.


----------



## platt_ziege (27. November 2019)

freetourer schrieb:


> Die normale Bulldog hatte ich selbst mal - fand sie aber zum Touren fahren zu schwer und den Stoff zu dick.


hatte ich auch mal bestellt, aber nur zum bergab rollen geeignet. hab mich dann für die HIER entschieden. gabs(gibs) bei upmove für ich glaube 70€...


----------



## rzOne20 (28. November 2019)

Wisst ihr ob es für OneUp einen Code gibt? Ich bilde mir ein irgendwo was von 20% gelesen zu haben, finde das aber nicht mehr und würde aktuell eine Variostütze für meine kleine brauchen? Danke


----------



## f00f (28. November 2019)

rzOne20 schrieb:


> Wisst ihr ob es für OneUp einen Code gibt? Ich bilde mir ein irgendwo was von 20% gelesen zu haben, finde das aber nicht mehr und würde aktuell eine Variostütze für meine kleine brauchen? Danke



ONEUP2019 (gültig bis 02.12.2019)


----------



## Anse (28. November 2019)

Hi ich suche das Rücklicht Supernova E3 Tail Light 2 in schwarz, Sattelstützenmontage und 6V. Bei Amazon habe ich es für 45,44€ gefunden.

https://supernova-lights.com/produkte/ruecklichter/e3-tail-light-2/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (28. November 2019)

Anse schrieb:


> Hi ich suche das Rücklicht Supernova E3 Tail Light 2 in schwarz, Sattelstützenmontage und 6V. Bei Amazon habe ich es für 45,44€ gefunden.
> 
> https://supernova-lights.com/produkte/ruecklichter/e3-tail-light-2/


du solltest beim suchen nicht beim ersten treffer aufhören!


----------



## Spezialeis (28. November 2019)

Kennt jemand ein gutes Angebot für ein City Bike? Nabendynamo + Beleuchtung, Scheibenbremse, Schutzbleche Rahmenhöhe >59cm sind ein Muss. Zahnriemen ist ganz nett. Bin noch auf der Suche, aber das Günstigste was ich mit Zahnriemen bis jetzt gesehen habe, ist ein Cube. Ohne Zahnriemen gibt es sowas wohl ab 500€. geht es günstiger?


----------



## kungfu (28. November 2019)

Und weiter geht`s .
Suche Sh. Zee Bremsanlage VR & HR ohne Scheiben.

Gruss
k.


----------



## gakul (28. November 2019)

kungfu schrieb:


> Und weiter geht`s .
> Suche Sh. Zee Bremsanlage VR & HR ohne Scheiben.
> 
> Gruss
> k.


Bitteschön.




__





						CNC - Online Shop - Christoph Nies Cycles
					

CNC-Bike ist ein Shop für Fahrradteile und Fahrradzubehör, komplette Fahrräder, Mountainbikes, E-Bikes zu günstigen Preisen




					www.cnc-bike.de


----------



## Nd-60 (28. November 2019)

Spezialeis schrieb:


> Kennt jemand ein gutes Angebot für ein City Bike? Nabendynamo + Beleuchtung, Scheibenbremse, Schutzbleche Rahmenhöhe >59cm sind ein Muss. Zahnriemen ist ganz nett. Bin noch auf der Suche, aber das Günstigste was ich mit Zahnriemen bis jetzt gesehen habe, ist ein Cube. Ohne Zahnriemen gibt es sowas wohl ab 500€. geht es günstiger?


der Preis ist eigentlich schon gut. Licht, vernünftige Nabenschaltung, was will. Man als stadtpendelrad. mehr


----------



## prof.66 (29. November 2019)

kungfu schrieb:


> Und weiter geht`s .
> Suche Sh. Zee Bremsanlage VR & HR ohne Scheiben.
> 
> Gruss
> k.









						Shimano ZEE Scheibenbremse BR-M640-B Set kaufen
					

Shimano ZEE Bremse günstig kaufen✓ Für Gravity-Fahrer✓ Best Price Garantie✓ Schneller Versand✓ ZEE Scheibenbremsen jetzt ansehen & online bestellen!




					www.bike-discount.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Anse (29. November 2019)

k_star schrieb:


> du solltest beim suchen nicht beim ersten treffer aufhören!


Ich habe ja schon bei den bekannten Onlineshops geguckt, war alles teurer als das Amazon Angebot. Bei Amazon selbst habe ich natürlich auch geguckt ob es noch mehr Angebote gibt.


----------



## Hatchet666 (29. November 2019)

Suche Eagle AXS XX1 Upgrade.  Hab es bislang für 697 bei R2 Bike gefunden. Falls jmd. es günstiger sieht bitte melden


----------



## bobons (29. November 2019)

Spezialeis schrieb:


> Kennt jemand ein gutes Angebot für ein City Bike? Nabendynamo + Beleuchtung, Scheibenbremse, Schutzbleche Rahmenhöhe >59cm sind ein Muss. Zahnriemen ist ganz nett. Bin noch auf der Suche, aber das Günstigste was ich mit Zahnriemen bis jetzt gesehen habe, ist ein Cube. Ohne Zahnriemen gibt es sowas wohl ab 500€. geht es günstiger?



Das wäre heute OK mit zusätzlichen 20% Rabatt, aber mit Kettenschaltung: https://www.fahrrad.de/ortler-meran-M151974.html?cgid=37149&vgid=G885951

Leider keine 20% auf Cube.


----------



## Schuffa87 (29. November 2019)

der_raubfisch schrieb:


> +1


Fahrrad.de oder bruegelmann.de mit Gutschein BIKEFRIDAY für 239,99€ ohne Gurt bzw. kein Bundle. Der Edge 520 ist momentan bei Amazon.de für 145€ drin.








						Garmin Edge 530 Fahrradcomputer schwarz online kaufen | fahrrad.de
					

Garmin Edge 530 Fahrradcomputer schwarz +++ günstig bestellen! | Top Angebote ✔️ Infos ✔️ Bilder ✔️ Bewertungen ✔️ bei fahrrad.de » Dein GPS-Geräte Shop!




					www.fahrrad.de
				











						Garmin Edge 530 Fahrradcomputer schwarz günstig kaufen | Brügelmann
					

Garmin Edge 530 Fahrradcomputer schwarz ✔ günstig im Brügelmann Fahrrad Shop ➤ 0% Finanzierung ab 99€ ✚ 30 Tage Gratis Rücksendung ✔ » Radsportkompetenz mit über 85 Jahren Erfahrung!




					www.bruegelmann.de
				




Edit./ Oder das MTB-Bundle 329,99€ -20%


----------



## gokus (29. November 2019)

Schuffa87 schrieb:


> Fahrrad.de oder bruegelmann.de mit Gutschein BIKEFRIDAY für 239,99€ ohne Gurt bzw. kein Bundle. Der Edge 520 ist momentan bei Amazon.de für 145€ drin.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das MTB bundle bei bikester um 264€

Edith: Grad gesehen, eh alles das selbe


----------



## Montigomo (29. November 2019)

Suche Rahmen Dartmoor Hornet (oder Primal) in der Größe S oder je nach Jahr die kleinste Grösse unter 174,99 EUR Supper wäre in der Farbe Red Devil aber kein muss. Ideal wäre ein Model was mit 26 und 27,5 Zoll aufgebaut werden kann.


----------



## Schuffa87 (29. November 2019)

gokus schrieb:


> Suche den Garmin Edge 530 im Bundle.
> Danke





Schuffa87 schrieb:


> Fahrrad.de oder bruegelmann.de mit Gutschein BIKEFRIDAY für 239,99€ ohne Gurt bzw. kein Bundle. Der Edge 520 ist momentan bei Amazon.de für 145€ drin.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich habe mir eben bei bruegelmann das Performance Bundle gekauft. Ich möchte auch den Brustgurt mit dabei haben. Für das Performance Bundle habe ich mit Gutschein 280€ bezahlt. Den Geschwindigkeitssensor und Trittfrequenssensor kann man ja verkaufen wenn man ihn nicht braucht. Bringt sicherlich 40-45€ zusammen. Den Gurt alleine hab ich nirgends im Angebot gefunden. Zumindest keines, welches sich lohnen würde....

Gruß


----------



## frittenullnull (29. November 2019)

gibts für maciag-offroad irgend einen code?

bin auf der suche nach günstigen galfer wave scheiben in 2,0x203…


----------



## gokus (29. November 2019)

Schuffa87 schrieb:


> Ich habe mir eben bei bruegelmann das Performance Bundle gekauft. Ich möchte auch den Brustgurt mit dabei haben. Für das Performance Bundle habe ich mit Gutschein 280€ bezahlt. Den Geschwindigkeitssensor und Trittfrequenssensor kann man ja verkaufen wenn man ihn nicht braucht. Bringt sicherlich 40-45€ zusammen. Den Gurt alleine hab ich nirgends im Angebot gefunden. Zumindest keines, welches sich lohnen würde....
> 
> Gruß



Ähnliches hier:
Möchte das MTB bundle kaufen und den Brustgurt extra, den ich aber nirgends find.
Jemand eine Tipp?


----------



## bikebaba0711 (29. November 2019)

linne schrieb:


> Hi,
> Ich suche ein POC VPD System Torso. Gerne unter 240€. Scheint überall ausverkauft zu sein.
> Beste Grüße



Suchst du noch?









						VPD System Torso
					

The POC VPD System Torso chest and back plates offer flexible and lightweight protection without interfering with free movement on and off the biking trail.




					www.pocsports.com


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## platt_ziege (1. Dezember 2019)

falls jemand mal über nen paar "Michelin Wild AM Competition 27.5" stolpern sollte, würde ich mich über einen hinweis (im schnapper fred) seeeehr freuen 
38€ pro stück bei crc war mir noch zu teuer...


----------



## toastet (1. Dezember 2019)

Ein Euro weniger bei bc. Gerade beim Wild AM ist aber die Competition Variante den Aufpreis von gut nem Drittel zur Performance aber wohl eh in keinster Weise wert. Sagen die ja auch quasi selbst bei Michelin:


----------



## platt_ziege (1. Dezember 2019)

toastet schrieb:


> Ein Euro weniger bei bc. Gerade beim Wild AM ist aber die Competition Variante den Aufpreis von gut nem Drittel zur Performance aber wohl eh in keinster Weise wert. Sagen die ja auch quasi selbst bei Michelin:


na ja, widerwillig bin ich irgendwann auch der reifen religion beigetreten und hab stunden mit lesen verbracht, allgemein als auch im speziellen. und grad bei den wild am soll ein recht beachtlicher unterschied zwischen den perf. und comp. vorhanden sein, grd jetzt für den einsatz im winter. ich habe aber eine innere schwachsinnigkeits schutzvorrichtung, die bei FAHRRAD reifen über 30€ recht deutlich eingreift    deshalb fahr ich meine ollen schlappen erstmal weiter, bis ich die michelin mal für 29,90€ bekomme.

*aber vielen herzlichen dank für den hinweis *
vielleicht werd ich ja doch noch schwach, mal schaun wie sich das wetter so entwickelt  
hab mir aber vorhin das 6. navi gekauft, insofern muss ich mich da jetzt mal beherrschen...


----------



## famagoer (1. Dezember 2019)

Suche einen *Thule Chariot CAB 2 *- also den Zweisitzer. Das billigste, was ich finden konnte, war um die 780 Euro.

Vielleicht hat ja jemand eine Idee - grad auch in Kombi mit den Cybermonday-Sachen.

Bikester hat zwar 20% auf alles, die haben aber genau das Modell Cab nicht...


----------



## suoixon (1. Dezember 2019)

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Garmin Edge 830, bevorzugt nicht im Bundle da der Rest schon vorhanden ist.

Bestpreis für heute und morgen noch sind 314€.
Hat den Zufällig jemand noch günstiger gesehen?


----------



## Pilatus (1. Dezember 2019)

ich suche einen Five ten Freerider EPS High/Mid in größe 47.
das günstigste angebot hab ich jetzt bei Canyon für 119€

dem Laden vertraue ich wohl zurecht nicht? http://www.glitzerwald.de/five-ten-mtbschuhe-freerider-eps-high-b01m0u07j4-p-8575.html


----------



## platt_ziege (1. Dezember 2019)

Pilatus schrieb:


> dem Laden vertraue ich wohl zurecht nicht? http://www.glitzerwald.de/five-ten-mtbschuhe-freerider-eps-high-b01m0u07j4-p-8575.html


wennu auffer .de homepage nicht sofort ein impressum findest, kannste davon ausgehen, dass es sich um keinen seriösen inhaber handelt


----------



## sp00n82 (1. Dezember 2019)

Polizei warnt vor professionellen Fake-Shops im Internet
					

In der Weihnachtszeit wird kräftig online eingekauft. Das machen sich auch Betrüger zunutze. Experten der Polizei warnen gerade jetzt vor deren Maschen.




					www.heise.de


----------



## platt_ziege (1. Dezember 2019)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Polizei-warnt-vor-professionellen-Fake-Shops-im-Internet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## linne (2. Dezember 2019)

bikebabo0711 schrieb:


> Suchst du noch?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Danke!
Habe dort schon zugeschlagen.


----------



## bikebaba0711 (2. Dezember 2019)

linne schrieb:


> Danke!
> Habe dort schon zugeschlagen.



 Ich auch


----------



## lieselgangster (2. Dezember 2019)

beat_junkie schrieb:


> Kann wer ein gutes lampen Set empfehlen?


MagicShine Mj906b  wenn net stvzo sein muss. 169€ aktuell


----------



## gakul (3. Dezember 2019)

platt_ziege schrieb:


> wennu auffer .de homepage nicht sofort ein impressum findest, kannste davon ausgehen, dass es sich um keinen seriösen inhaber handelt


Und es gibt keine SSL-Verschlüsselung.


----------



## ZeroCool25 (4. Dezember 2019)

Hallo suche die Hose:
100% R-Core-X DH  

Am besten in 30 in schwarz

Vielen Dank


----------



## paulipan (8. Dezember 2019)

Servus,

in der Vergangenheit, gab es bei Bike-C. immer das MTB-Magazin im Jahresabo zum regulären Preis inkl. 40 Euro Einkaufsgutschein.
Das finde ich leider nicht mehr... Jemand ne Idee, wo sich das versteckt hat bzw. wo es alternativ ein ähnliches Angebot gibt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sandheide (8. Dezember 2019)

paulipan schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> in der Vergangenheit, gab es bei Bike-C. immer das MTB-Magazin im Jahresabo zum regulären Preis inkl. 40 Euro Einkaufsgutschein.
> Das finde ich leider nicht mehr... Jemand ne Idee, wo sich das versteckt hat bzw. wo es alternativ ein ähnliches Angebot gibt?







__





						Der offizielle Aboshop des MOTOR PRESSE Verlag Stuttgart und Hamburg
					

✓ Direkt vom Verlag ✓ TOP-Angebote ✓ Jetzt Abo & Prämie sichern: Print, Digital oder im attraktiven Kombi-Paket!




					shop.motorpresse.de
				




Amazon oder Rose Gutschein für 40 Euro gibt es.


----------



## toastet (8. Dezember 2019)

Sandheide schrieb:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Da ist doch bc?


----------



## Nd-60 (8. Dezember 2019)

paulipan schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> in der Vergangenheit, gab es bei Bike-C. immer das MTB-Magazin im Jahresabo zum regulären Preis inkl. 40 Euro Einkaufsgutschein.
> Das finde ich leider nicht mehr... Jemand ne Idee, wo sich das versteckt hat bzw. wo es alternativ ein ähnliches Angebot gibt?


da fand ich das geburtstagsabo vom September besser. 120 Euro zahlen, 100 Gutschein und 24 Ausgaben lesen.


----------



## linne (9. Dezember 2019)

Hallo,

suche eine Fox 34 27,5" Fit Grip mit 130mm so günstig wie möglich.
Danke für Tipps!
Geht es noch günstiger: https://www.rczbikeshop.de/de/fox-r...oost-15x110mm-tapered-black-910-19-136.html#?


----------



## topmech (9. Dezember 2019)

Hat mir jemand eine Empfehlung für eine möglichst günstige, aber dicke, transparente Kratzschutzfolie?
Habe ein Bike für meine NIchte umlackiert und es soll nicht schon nach vier Wochen das Alu vom Rahmen rausschauen

so etwas z.B.








						Auto-Folie selbstklebende Blasenfrei Car Wrap Schutzfolie Transparent 30*300cm  | eBay
					

Entdecken Sie Auto-Folie selbstklebende Blasenfrei Car Wrap Schutzfolie Transparent 30*300cm in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



					www.ebay.de


----------



## xlacherx (9. Dezember 2019)

Ich hab seit mehreren Jahren von Speci die Mudpant (Softschell Hose mit Windstopper und ein wenig Wasser-/ und Dreckabweisend) im einsatz. Ich hätte jetzt gern nochmal sowas. Gern auch mit Trägern. 
Die Speci Hose hab ich damals im Sale für ~50€ bekommen. 

Kennt grad jemand n Schnäppchen für so ne Hose. Größe sollte XL sein.


----------



## butlibut (10. Dezember 2019)

Hallo, 

bin auf der Suche nach einem ungefederten Alltagsfahrrad, das sowohl zum pendeln (5km) als auch für Ausflüge mit dem Kinderanhänger und kleineren Fahrradreisen (bis 1 Woche) dienen soll. 


möglichst leicht
robust
flat-bar oder etwas in Richtung Jones bar
Schutzbleche
idealerweise Beleuchtung, aber nicht zwingend
leicht sportliche Sitzposition, nicht zu gestreckt
scheibenbremsen

Budget bis 1000€

Ist vielleicht jemand über ein Schnäppchen in der vorweihnachtszeit gestolpert?  

Danke!


----------



## bobons (10. Dezember 2019)

butlibut schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> bin auf der Suche nach einem ungefederten Alltagsfahrrad, das sowohl zum pendeln (5km) als auch für Ausflüge mit dem Kinderanhänger und kleineren Fahrradreisen (bis 1 Woche) dienen soll.
> 
> ...



Cube Travel SL: https://www.biker-boarder.de/cube/2275861s.html


----------



## gunznoc (10. Dezember 2019)

topmech schrieb:


> Hat mir jemand eine Empfehlung für eine möglichst günstige, aber dicke, transparente Kratzschutzfolie?
> Habe ein Bike für meine NIchte umlackiert und es soll nicht schon nach vier Wochen das Alu vom Rahmen rausschauen
> 
> so etwas z.B.
> ...



Bin mit dieser hier recht zufrieden:





						LEGENDARDO© Lackschutzfolie - Einsatz als Auto Folie, Fahrrad Folie, Motorrad Folie (als Steinschlagschutz, Ladekantenschutz, Rahmenschutz), Schutzfolie selbstklebend & transparent, 20 x 300 cm: Amazon.de: Auto
					

Kaufen Sie LEGENDARDO© Lackschutzfolie - Einsatz als Auto Folie, Fahrrad Folie, Motorrad Folie (als Steinschlagschutz, Ladekantenschutz, Rahmenschutz), Schutzfolie selbstklebend & transparent, 20 x 300 cm im Auto & Motorrad-Shop auf Amazon.de. Große Auswahl und Gratis Lieferung durch Amazon ab 29€.



					www.amazon.de
				




Relativ dick, lässt sich gut etwas dehnen, um die Folie an die Oberfläche anzupassen. Somit ist ein blasenfreies Verkleben gut machbar. Lässt sich vernünftig zuschneiden.
Löst sich bei mir nach 12 Monaten nicht und sieht noch klar aus. Gibt es in verschiedenen Maßen. Habe mich für 300 x 30 entschieden.


----------



## Canyon-Freak (11. Dezember 2019)

Suche eine Saint Bremse. Kommt vor Weihnachten nochmal ne Rabattaktion auf Shimano?
Danke & Gruß 
Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## seven21 (11. Dezember 2019)

Canyon-Freak schrieb:


> Suche eine Saint Bremse. Kommt vor Weihnachten nochmal ne Rabattaktion auf Shimano?
> Danke & Gruß
> Jan


Schau dir mal bei bike-discount immer das Adventskalender-Türchen an. Shimano war noch nicht. Ich warte auch darauf


----------



## Mr_Chicks (11. Dezember 2019)

seven21 schrieb:


> Schau dir mal bei bike-discount immer das Adventskalender-Türchen an. Shimano war noch nicht. Ich warte auch darauf



Shimano war am black Friday übers ganze WE reduziert. Ob da jetzt noch mal was kommt


----------



## xlacherx (11. Dezember 2019)

Canyon-Freak schrieb:


> Suche eine Saint Bremse. Kommt vor Weihnachten nochmal ne Rabattaktion auf Shimano?
> Danke & Gruß
> Jan


Kannst auch die neue XTR 9120 oder XT 8120 nehmen.


----------



## butlibut (11. Dezember 2019)

bobons schrieb:


> Cube Travel SL: https://www.biker-boarder.de/cube/2275861s.html



Danke.

Ich hätte noch dazuschreiben sollen, dass ich 176cm groß bin, also Rahmengröße M brauche.

Noch jemand über ein Schnäppchen gestolpert? 
Darf auch gern ohne Schutzbleche, aber mit ordentlicher Montagemöglichkeit sein.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
bin auf der Suche nach einem ungefederten Alltagsfahrrad, das sowohl zum pendeln (5km) als auch für Ausflüge mit dem Kinderanhänger und kleineren Fahrradreisen (bis 1 Woche) dienen soll.


möglichst leicht
robust
flat-bar oder etwas in Richtung Jones bar
Schutzbleche bzw. Montagemöglichkeit dafür
idealerweise Beleuchtung, aber nicht zwingend
leicht sportliche Sitzposition, nicht zu gestreckt
scheibenbremsen

Budget bis 1000€
Rahmengröße M (Größe 176cm)

Ist vielleicht jemand über ein Schnäppchen in der vorweihnachtszeit gestolpert? 

Danke!


----------



## toastet (11. Dezember 2019)

Canyon-Freak schrieb:


> Suche eine Saint Bremse. Kommt vor Weihnachten nochmal ne Rabattaktion auf Shimano?
> Danke & Gruß
> Jan



Hätte noch ne Zee V/H Neu hier für 150 €


----------



## Canyon-Freak (12. Dezember 2019)

xlacherx schrieb:


> Kannst auch die neue XTR 9120 oder XT 8120 nehmen.


Hab ich mir auch angesehen, hast Du Erfahrungen mit den Bremsen? Gerne auch per PN.
VG


----------



## Raggygandalf (12. Dezember 2019)

Hat jemand nen magic Mary ultra soft super gravity in 27,5 für unter 36,90 gesehen? 
36,90 hab ich bei chainreactioncycles gesehen.


----------



## Spooniak (13. Dezember 2019)

Suche eine SRAM GX Komplettgruppe. Kommt da Weihnachten noch was mit entsprechenden Rabatt?


----------



## platt_ziege (13. Dezember 2019)

Spooniak schrieb:


> Suche eine SRAM GX Komplettgruppe. Kommt da Weihnachten noch was mit entsprechenden Rabatt?


definiere entsprechend


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (17. Dezember 2019)

Jemand einen Tipp wo es für schmalen Taler so eine ultraleicht-ultraklein Windstopperweste gibt? Irgendwie in Schwarz oder Grau oder was anderem gedeckten.


----------



## bobons (17. Dezember 2019)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Jemand einen Tipp wo es für schmalen Taler so eine ultraleicht-ultraklein Windstopperweste gibt? Irgendwie in Schwarz oder Grau oder was anderem gedeckten.


Schnäppchen bei b-c: https://www.bike-components.de/de/POC/Elements-Weste-p71139/
Hier in Aktion: https://www.pocsports.com/eu/elements-vest/53280.html

@k_star: Richtig, danke! Hatte die Artikelnummer nicht gleich gesehen.


----------



## Berrrnd (17. Dezember 2019)

bobons schrieb:


> Schnäppchen bei b-c: https://www.bike-components.de/de/POC/Elements-Weste-p71139/
> Dürfte die hier sein: https://www.pocsports.com/eu/elements-vest/53280.html


warum dürfte?

es ist das modell.


----------



## gakul (17. Dezember 2019)

Moin, 
falls jemand hier vielleicht die RockShox Reverb C1 mit 200mm Hub und 30,9mm irgendwo zum günstigeren Preis als 269€ (bei bc) gesehen hat, wäre ich für den Tipp sehr dankbar. 
Gruß, Luka


----------



## sp00n82 (17. Dezember 2019)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Jemand einen Tipp wo es für schmalen Taler so eine ultraleicht-ultraklein Windstopperweste gibt? Irgendwie in Schwarz oder Grau oder was anderem gedeckten.


Falls dir S passt:
https://www.ebay.de/itm/283709479792


----------



## Jaerrit (17. Dezember 2019)

Spooniak schrieb:


> Suche eine SRAM GX Komplettgruppe. Kommt da Weihnachten noch was mit entsprechenden Rabatt?


Wäre ne NX Eagle ne Alternative?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thebike69 (20. Dezember 2019)

￼Suche inneres Schaltleitteil Nr. 2


----------



## HarzEnduro (23. Dezember 2019)

Gibt es irgendwo ein Sram AXS upgrade Kit für unter 650€?


----------



## Thebike69 (23. Dezember 2019)

niconj schrieb:


> Gibt es irgendwo ein Sram AXS upgrade Kit für unter 650€?








						SRAM X01 Eagle AXS Upgrade Kit 1x12 - SONDERANGEBOT, 650,00
					

SRAM X01 Eagle AXS Upgrade Kit 1x12 Mit dem X01 Eagle AXS Upgrade Kit kannst Du Deine mechanische SRAM Eagle 12-fach Gruppe auf die ele




					r2-bike.com
				



Günstiger geht es nicht


----------



## madone (24. Dezember 2019)

Weiß jemand einen  - brooks c13 145 carved - in günstig ... vielleicht unter 120.- €?


----------



## Montigomo (24. Dezember 2019)

Suche ein
*MAVIC CROSSRIDE FTS-X 27,5" 135mm SSP Hinterrad (HR)*
billiger als 76,91 EUR Gesamtkosten


----------



## Canyon-Freak (24. Dezember 2019)

Jemand ne Idee, wo ich den günstiger als 698 Euro bekomme: 
*NEWMEN Laufradsatz 29" Evolution SL A.30 Aluminium Gen2 *
Danke & Gruß


----------



## Toolkid (24. Dezember 2019)

Canyon-Freak schrieb:


> Jemand ne Idee, wo ich den günstiger als 698 Euro bekomme:
> *NEWMEN Laufradsatz 29" Evolution SL A.30 Aluminium Gen2 *
> Danke & Gruß


*https://www.slowbuild.eu/mtb-29/newmen-sl-a-30/ ab 579€ wenn ich das richtig lese
mit DT 350 Naben auch schon ab 429€
BTW manchmal lohnt es sich in den Schnäppchenjägerthread zu schauen*


----------



## suoixon (27. Dezember 2019)

Hat jemand den Bosch Fontus irgendwo unter 199 inkl akku gesehen?


----------



## Canyon-Freak (27. Dezember 2019)

Toolkid schrieb:


> *https://www.slowbuild.eu/mtb-29/newmen-sl-a-30/ ab 579€ wenn ich das richtig lese
> mit DT 350 Naben auch schon ab 429€
> BTW manchmal lohnt es sich in den Schnäppchenjägerthread zu schauen*


Nur leider kein MicroSpline, sprich die „alten“ Naben :-/


----------



## joergpraefke (27. Dezember 2019)

Hallo, hat jemand einen Tipp wo man den

DIRTLEJ DirtSuit Core Edition | Einteiler saphir blau in M

für unter € 277,- bekommen kann? (falls jemand den zufällig in ordentlichem Zustand gebraucht verkaufen mag - bitte melden)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (27. Dezember 2019)

Canyon-Freak schrieb:


> Nur leider kein MicroSpline, sprich die „alten“ Naben :-/


die "alten" naben lassen sich umrüsten.

nur die neuen dt swiss 180 werden mit der option microspline angeboten.

aber man kann da sicher mal nachfragen.


----------



## Canyon-Freak (28. Dezember 2019)

Das stimmt schon, nur ich will eigentlich komplette Newmen Laufräder und keine DT-Swiss Naben


----------



## suoixon (28. Dezember 2019)

Canyon-Freak schrieb:


> Das stimmt schon, nur ich will eigentlich komplette Newmen Laufräder und keine DT-Swiss Naben


Wenn Gen1 reicht:








						Fahrräder & Zubehör | eBay Kleinanzeigen
					

eBay Kleinanzeigen: Fahrräder & Zubehör - Jetzt in Illerkirchberg finden oder inserieren! eBay Kleinanzeigen - Kostenlos. Einfach. Lokal.



					www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de


----------



## Canyon-Freak (28. Dezember 2019)

Wäre top, bei den Gen1-Naben ist die Umrüstung auf MicroSpline nicht möglich... :-/


----------



## f00f (28. Dezember 2019)

Canyon-Freak schrieb:


> Nur leider kein MicroSpline, sprich die „alten“ Naben :-/



Das sollten doch die neuen sein, zumindest steht "Gen2" dabei, oder übersehe ich was?
Kann mir gut vorstellen, dass man den auch mit Microspline bestellen kann.


----------



## Berrrnd (28. Dezember 2019)

Canyon-Freak schrieb:


> Das stimmt schon, nur ich will eigentlich komplette Newmen Laufräder und keine DT-Swiss Naben


ja, habe ich jetzt auch gesehen.
habe mich von der angabe dt in der zweitewn zeile irritieren lassen.


----------



## rami (28. Dezember 2019)

Hallo Ihr,
also ich habe auch die "alten" DT Swiss Naben und hab mir seinerzeit Microspline für die DT-Swiss Nabe (original) bestellt. Auch ich bin darauf reingefallen das der Freilauf nicht auf die alten Naben passt. Ich hab mir das alles mal genau angesehen und ausgemessen. Wenn ihr einen habt der eine Drehbank hat passt es. Nehmt euch den alten Freilauf und ihr könnt es nachvollziehen. Ich hab mir am neuen Freilauf, auf der Seite aussen zur Nabe hin 0,7mm abdrehen lassen, und siehe da läuft alles wunderbar  ich fahre seitdem mein Liteville mit nem "alten" Spline Laufrad und Shimano Microspline .


----------



## Jaerrit (28. Dezember 2019)

Kann mich wer aufklären? Was sind „alte“ DT Swiss Naben?


----------



## _Olli (28. Dezember 2019)

falls jemand eine vario sucht - 30.9 - 150mm - nagelneu - mal in meinen bikemarkt sehen. nur bis silvester.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sp00n82 (28. Dezember 2019)

rami schrieb:


> Hallo Ihr,
> also ich habe auch die "alten" DT Swiss Naben und hab mir seinerzeit Microspline für die DT-Swiss Nabe (original) bestellt. Auch ich bin darauf reingefallen das der Freilauf nicht auf die alten Naben passt. Ich hab mir das alles mal genau angesehen und ausgemessen. Wenn ihr einen habt der eine Drehbank hat passt es. Nehmt euch den alten Freilauf und ihr könnt es nachvollziehen. Ich hab mir am neuen Freilauf, auf der Seite aussen zur Nabe hin 0,7mm abdrehen lassen, und siehe da läuft alles wunderbar  ich fahre seitdem mein Liteville mit nem "alten" Spline Laufrad und Shimano Microspline .


Wenn du Zeit und Lust hast, kannst du ja mal irgendwann eine Anleitung in das entsprechende Forum posten.





						Tutorials und Anleitungen
					

Hier findest du Anleitungen rund um Biketechnik, geschrieben von unseren Benutzern




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## jammerlappen (28. Dezember 2019)

joergpraefke schrieb:


> Hallo, hat jemand einen Tipp wo man den
> 
> DIRTLEJ DirtSuit Core Edition | Einteiler saphir blau in M
> 
> für unter € 277,- bekommen kann? (falls jemand den zufällig in ordentlichem Zustand gebraucht verkaufen mag - bitte melden)


Bei bunnyhop?


----------



## topmech (29. Dezember 2019)

Servus zusammen,
ich fahre derzeit Hans Dampf von Schwalbe auf der Enduro, mit denen ich soweit auch zufrieden bin, wäre da nicht der Schlamm/Matsch auf den Trails. Suche einen günstigen, grobstolligen Reifen, der bei Matsch besser greift als der Hans Dampf. Größe 2,4" x 27,5"
Hat jemand Erfahrung sammeln können mit dem Conti Trail King?








						2 Stück 27,5 Zoll Continental Trail King Fahrrad Reifen 27,5x2.40 Mantel 60-584   | eBay
					

Finden Sie Top-Angebote für 2 Stück 27,5 Zoll Continental Trail King Fahrrad Reifen 27,5x2.40 Mantel 60-584  bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



					www.ebay.de


----------



## toastet (29. Dezember 2019)

Für Matsch gibt's ja den Mud-King, TK komplett ungeeignet. Bei Schwalbe Magic Mary und Dirty Dan, bei Maxxis Swampthing und Wetscream.


----------



## topmech (29. Dezember 2019)

Ich dachte es gibt nur einen König Klick
Preislich dachte ich so an 15-20 Euro / Reifen, aber n Fuffi pro Reifen ist mir echt zu heftig.


----------



## sp00n82 (29. Dezember 2019)

Für 15-20€ kriegst du so gut wie nie gescheite Reifen, außer halt in den billigen Mischungen ohne allzuviel Grip.
Ne Zeit lang gabs den 2016er Baron im Abverkauf, aber der dürfte inzwischen auch überall weg sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## topmech (29. Dezember 2019)

Das ist mir schon klar, aber ein komplettes Highend-Produkt suche ich ja auch nicht.
Glaube der wirds:








						Schwalbe 11100977.01 29 x 2.35 Zoll Fahrrad Reifen - Schwarz online kaufen | eBay
					

Entdecken Sie Schwalbe 11100977.01 29 x 2.35 Zoll Fahrrad Reifen - Schwarz in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



					www.ebay.de


----------



## Jaerrit (29. Dezember 2019)

topmech schrieb:


> Das ist mir schon klar, aber ein komplettes Highend-Produkt suche ich ja auch nicht.
> Glaube der wirds:
> 
> 
> ...


Anderthalb Kilo Reiwn beschdde ??


----------



## sp00n82 (30. Dezember 2019)

Für Zwölf Euro Fuffzig mehr kriegst du den halt auch in gescheit. Und mit vermutlich 600g weniger (wobei man da bei Schwalbe inzwischen nie so ganz weiß).





						Schwalbe MAGIC MARY Evolution Line ADDIX Soft MTB Reifen  kaufen | ROSE Bikes
					

Schwalbe MAGIC MARY Evolution Line ADDIX Soft MTB Reifen  bei ROSE Bikes. ★ Individueller Service ★ Schnelle Lieferung ★ Über 110 Jahre Tradition. Überzeuge dich selbst!




					www.rosebikes.de


----------



## toastet (30. Dezember 2019)

Ist halt total dämlich am wichtigsten Bauteil des ganzen Bikes zu sparen, aber beim Auto machen das ja auch Millionen von Menschen


----------



## topmech (30. Dezember 2019)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Für Zwölf Euro Fuffzig mehr kriegst du den halt auch in gescheit. Und mit vermutlich 600g weniger (wobei man da bei Schwalbe inzwischen nie so ganz weiß).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok, überzeugt. Ist zwar mit Kanonen auf Spatzen geschossen für die paar Tage, an denen es richtig matschig ist, aber ich schieße gerne mit Kanonen auf Spatzen


----------



## rtuner (31. Dezember 2019)

Leute, ich suche eine günstige Starrgabel mit Discaufnahme für ein 26er welches auf 27,5 Straßenreifen laufen soll ... Gabel also idealerweise 26 aber eine 27,5er würde auch gehen ... jemand Ideen außer Aliexpress und Co? Möchte kein Carbon...


----------



## kordesh (31. Dezember 2019)

rtuner schrieb:


> Leute, ich suche eine günstige Starrgabel mit Discaufnahme für ein 26er welches auf 27,5 Straßenreifen laufen soll ... Gabel also idealerweise 26 aber eine 27,5er würde auch gehen ... jemand Ideen außer Aliexpress und Co? Möchte kein Carbon...



Guck mal hier bei CNC rein.

Sollte was Passendes dabei sein.


----------



## SilIy (31. Dezember 2019)

rtuner schrieb:


> Leute, ich suche eine günstige Starrgabel mit Discaufnahme für ein 26er welches auf 27,5 Straßenreifen laufen soll ... Gabel also idealerweise 26 aber eine 27,5er würde auch gehen ... jemand Ideen außer Aliexpress und Co? Möchte kein Carbon...



Bisschen wenige Infos, oder? Achsmaß? Einbauhöhe? Tapered? 






						Fahrradgabel Starrgabel 27,5 Zoll Aluminium roh Ahead Disc 1 1/8 tapered
					

Fahrradgabel Aluminium 27,5  Zoll mit Aufnahme für Scheibenbremse




					www.taylor-wheels.de
				










						Fahrradgabel Starrgabel 27,5 Zoll Aluminium Ahead Disc Postmount 1 1/8 tapered
					

Fahrradgabel Aluminium 27,5 Zoll anthrazit mit Aufnahme für Scheibenbremse




					www.taylor-wheels.de


----------



## rtuner (31. Dezember 2019)

Oh ja... Entschuldigung! 

100mm QR Achse
ca. 400-420er Einbauhöhe (aber nicht kriegsentscheidend)
und Non-Tapered also 1 1/8 "

Lieben Dank für weitere Tipps!


----------



## aibeekey (31. Dezember 2019)

rtuner schrieb:


> Oh ja... Entschuldigung!
> 
> 100mm QR Achse
> ca. 400-420er Einbauhöhe (aber nicht kriegsentscheidend)
> ...



Davtus Gabel von Amazon. Ca. 50€, Alu. Gibt's in 2 Einbauhöhen.

EDIT: scheint leider nicht mehr erhältlich zu sein. Jedenfalls nicht bei Amazon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (31. Dezember 2019)

rtuner schrieb:


> Oh ja... Entschuldigung!
> 
> 100mm QR Achse
> ca. 400-420er Einbauhöhe (aber nicht kriegsentscheidend)
> ...


Was ist es denn für ein Rahmen





						CNC - Online Shop - Christoph Nies Cycles
					

CNC-Bike ist ein Shop für Fahrradteile und Fahrradzubehör, komplette Fahrräder, Mountainbikes, E-Bikes zu günstigen Preisen




					www.cnc-bike.de


----------



## rtuner (31. Dezember 2019)

Ist ein ganz alter Focus Cypress 26 ATB Rahmen ... wird aus Nostalgie wieder fit gemacht


----------



## Alex0303 (1. Januar 2020)

Hat jemand von euch Schnäppchenjägern die Garmin Forerunner 245 (nicht die Music) irdendwo unter 220,- EUR gesehen? 
Bzw. einen Gutschein wo ich drunter komme?


----------



## GrazerTourer (2. Januar 2020)

Kann mich bitte jemand mit @GrazerTourer taggen wenn es wieder irgendeine oneup Aktion gibt? Ich brauche eine 31,6er 180er oder 210er stütze für meine Frau. Ihre stütze stirbt gerade....


----------



## Canyon-Freak (2. Januar 2020)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Kann mich bitte jemand mit @GrazerTourer taggen wenn es wieder irgendeine oneup Aktion gibt? Ich brauche eine 31,6er 180er oder 210er stütze für meine Frau. Ihre stütze stirbt gerade....


Mich bitte auch mit @Canyon-Freak vielen Dank


----------



## LeFan (3. Januar 2020)

Alex0303 schrieb:


> Hat jemand von euch Schnäppchenjägern die Garmin Forerunner 245 (nicht die Music) irdendwo unter 220,- EUR gesehen?
> Bzw. einen Gutschein wo ich drunter komme?



Wenn du Neukunde bei Sportscheck bist, bekommst du Die Garmin mit dem Code "FAMILY2019X" für knappe 216€


			https://www.sportscheck.com/garmin/garmin-forerunner-245-sportuhr-groesse-einheitsgroesse-p338933001-F019/black-slate/


----------



## Alex0303 (3. Januar 2020)

LeFan schrieb:


> Wenn du Neukunde bei Sportscheck bist, bekommst du Die Garmin mit dem Code "FAMILY2019X" für knappe 216€
> 
> 
> https://www.sportscheck.com/garmin/garmin-forerunner-245-sportuhr-groesse-einheitsgroesse-p338933001-F019/black-slate/



Danke. 
Den Code hatte ich probiert. 
Ist aber nur für Neukunden ?


----------



## Fieser-Kardinal (4. Januar 2020)

Hat jemand eine günstige Quelle für eine Lupine SL BF mit Fernlicht für Bosch Nyon? Ist für den Commuter meiner Frau. Habe bisher nur Preise für 320€ gefunden.


----------



## Oerek (4. Januar 2020)

rtuner schrieb:


> Ist ein ganz alter Focus Cypress 26 ATB Rahmen ... wird aus Nostalgie wieder fit gemacht



Nice so einen hab ich auch noch! War mein Schulrad damals. Habe mir einfach nochmal eine von den alten Rockshox Jetts besorgt und eingebaut. Geht so gut (bzw. schlecht) wie neu 



achja.. und es ist jetzt ein ebike, aber pssst ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alpine Maschine (4. Januar 2020)

Karin den jetzt bitte mal einer weg kaufen, damit mein Höschen wieder trocken wird?   





						NINER Mountainbike Rahmen 29" Fully RIP 9 Carbon | 2016, 950,00
					

NINER Mountainbike Rahmen 29 Fully RIP 9 Carbon | 2016 Das Niner R I P 9 Carbon ist die Antwort auf anspruchsvolle Trails Schon die erste Gener




					r2-bike.com


----------



## JonnyBravo81 (4. Januar 2020)

Alpine Maschine schrieb:


> Karin den jetzt bitte mal einer weg kaufen, damit mein Höschen wieder trocken wird?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Zu klein!!


----------



## Alpine Maschine (4. Januar 2020)

Arg!


----------



## JonnyBravo81 (4. Januar 2020)

Ja. Hab den schon gesehen und hätte sofort zugeschlagen.


----------



## bs99 (4. Januar 2020)

Alpine Maschine schrieb:


> Karin den jetzt bitte mal einer weg kaufen, damit mein Höschen wieder trocken wird?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich kaufe das sicher nicht, hab aber ein paar Infos zur Linderung des Kaufreizes:
Es ist schwer, Baujahr 2016 und Geo von 2012, und hässlich ist es auch.
Reicht das?


----------



## Alpine Maschine (4. Januar 2020)

Nope.
Winkelsteuersatz und biketechnisch hat sich so viel nicht verändert seit 2010.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nd-60 (4. Januar 2020)

Alpine Maschine schrieb:


> Nope.
> Winkelsteuersatz und biketechnisch hat sich so viel nicht verändert seit 2010.


Reach 400 in M  und Sitzwinkel 73 grad, wo bitte ist das aktuell??? Da hilft auch keine Winkelsteuersatz.


----------



## Alpine Maschine (4. Januar 2020)

Haben will ich's trotzdem. Könnte mich ja hinterher drüber ärgern.


----------



## Alpine Maschine (4. Januar 2020)

Alpine Maschine schrieb:


> Nope.
> ... biketechnisch hat sich so viel nicht verändert seit 2010.


Der Geo-Geschmack hat sich verändert. Die Technik nicht: Fahrwerke (Kinematik und Federung), Gewichte, da ist nichts mehr passiert.


----------



## bobons (4. Januar 2020)

Unfahrbar! Da fällst sofort tot um! 
Geo ist Geschmackssache. Sagte der Affe und stieg auf sein Hochrad. 

Hier wäre eine sinnvollere Alternative: https://www.bike24.de/1.php?content...gc[3201]=3206;pgc[10396]=10399;sort=price_asc 
BMC SPEEDFOX 01 2018 in M inkl. Fox Elite Dämpfer und aktuellerer Geo für 1500 Euro.
Preis finde ich für BMC attraktiv, zumal es fast ein Kilo leichter ist inkl. Dämpfer, bei gleichem Federweg. 
Die aktuellen Niner sind zwar geo-mäßig moderner, kosten aber 500 Euro mehr und wiegen auch 1 kg mehr. 

Die Kinematik ist meiner Hardtailfahrer-Meinung nach fast identisch (umgelenktes festes Hinterbau-Dreieck).


----------



## topmech (5. Januar 2020)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Für Zwölf Euro Fuffzig mehr kriegst du den halt auch in gescheit. Und mit vermutlich 600g weniger (wobei man da bei Schwalbe inzwischen nie so ganz weiß).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Montiert, paar km auf der Straße gefahren um die rutschige Beschichtung runter zu bekommen - war heute 4h auf Trails unterwegs, die echt streckenweise völlig matschig waren oder garniert mit nassem Laub. Der Reifen ist echt genial!
Danke, dass du mich davon abgehalten hast, an der falschen Stelle zu sparen!


----------



## COLKURTZ (6. Januar 2020)

Ich suche
Specialized Enduro 29 
als Comp (schwarz, nicht blau) oder Elite 
Modelljahr 2020 
Größe S3

Bei den gängigen Onlineshops stehen UVP. Hier im Bikemarkt gäbe es das 2020er Enduro mit einem Rabatt um die 17-18%, allerdings von einem bislang nicht groß in Erscheinung getretenen Händler...aus Slowenien war das, glaube ich.
Die Frage könnte auch lauten: Wieviel Prozent sind realistisch bei einem deutschen Shop für den aktuellen Modelljahrgang? Wenn jemand nicht öffentlich posten will, dann bitte per PN.


----------



## Teuflor (7. Januar 2020)

Ich such eigentlich was ziemlich unspektakuläres.. finde aber nrigends mehr einen "Dartmoor Two6Player" Rahmen in Small und am besten in schwarz.... jemand ne Idee? 2019er Modell


----------



## platt_ziege (7. Januar 2020)

topmech schrieb:


> Danke, dass du mich davon abgehalten hast, an der falschen Stelle zu sparen!


du weisst doch jetzt gar nicht, wie sich der andere geschlagen hätte, oder?


----------



## Berrrnd (7. Januar 2020)

platt_ziege schrieb:


> du weisst doch jetzt gar nicht, wie sich der andere geschlagen hätte, oder?


das dachte ich mir vorgestern auch schon.


----------



## topmech (7. Januar 2020)

Das vielleicht nicht, aber der Magic Mary schlägt sich auf Matsch sehr gut. Habe schnell Vertrauen in den Reifen gefasst und ertaste gerade den neu dazugewonnen Grenzbereich. Kein Wunder, im Vgl. zum etwa halb abgefahrenen Hans Dampf, der vorher drauf war, hat der MM etwa doppelt so viel Profil.

Derzeit halte ich Ausschau nach einer 11-fach Kassette mit 46 Zähne als größtem Ritzel für XD-Freiläufe mit vernünftigem Gewicht (kein Klotz, braucht aber auch kein Ultraleichtbau sein).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaerrit (14. Januar 2020)

Suche:
Shimano XT RD-M8100 12-fach Schaltwerk 1x12 günstiger als 72,-€
Shimano XT SL-M8100 mit Klemmschelle 1x12 günstiger als 43,-€
Im Idealfall aus einem Shop, hat jemand was gesehen?
Danke Euch 

Edit sagt: Beides unter 120€ inkl. Versand innerhalb/nach DE wäre fein...


----------



## Felger (14. Januar 2020)

Jaerrit schrieb:


> Suche:
> Shimano XT RD-M8100 12-fach Schaltwerk 1x12 günstiger als 72,-€
> Shimano XT SL-M8100 mit Klemmschelle 1x12 günstiger als 43,-€
> Im Idealfall aus einem Shop, hat jemand was gesehen?
> ...


bestprice bei Bike-Components?


----------



## Jaerrit (14. Januar 2020)

Vergiss es, wenn ich dort nach Bestpreis frage, bekomme ich meistens nicht mal den Bestpreis sondern "nur" ein Entgegenkommen... Zuletzt war es mir zu blöd und ich habe mal nachgefragt, wofür die Funktion eigentlich da sei, wenn ich dann doch nicht den günstigen Preis vom Wettbewerber erhalte, sondern "nur" etwas Rabatt auf den BC-Preis.
Antwort war, dass es eben keine Bestpreis-Garantie sei, und meist würde man ja noch was anderes bestellen wollen und in Summe wäre es dann meist doch günstiger als alle Teile woanders zu bestellen. Ich habe dort mal einen Rennrad-Rahmen angefragt, Niederländischer, offizieler Händler reduziert auf 900,-€, BC Listenpreis 1600€. Auf meinen Price-Alert hin hat man mir 1400€ angeboten  BC hat sich für mich weitestgehend erledigt, sollen zwar einen megatollen Service haben (den ich meist nicht benötige), aber die Preise sind im Vergleich häufig einfach deutlich zu hoch


----------



## Kiter94 (14. Januar 2020)

Ich suche einen Wahoo Elemnt Bolt (nicht in pink), neulich gab es die überall für 199€ - leider habe ich das Angebot verpasst.

Würd mich freuen!


----------



## fx:flow (14. Januar 2020)

Jaerrit schrieb:


> Vergiss es, wenn ich dort nach Bestpreis frage, bekomme ich meistens nicht mal den Bestpreis sondern "nur" ein Entgegenkommen... Zuletzt war es mir zu blöd und ich habe mal nachgefragt, wofür die Funktion eigentlich da sei, wenn ich dann doch nicht den günstigen Preis vom Wettbewerber erhalte, sondern "nur" etwas Rabatt auf den BC-Preis.
> Antwort war, dass es eben keine Bestpreis-Garantie sei, und meist würde man ja noch was anderes bestellen wollen und in Summe wäre es dann meist doch günstiger als alle Teile woanders zu bestellen. Ich habe dort mal einen Rennrad-Rahmen angefragt, Niederländischer, offizieler Händler reduziert auf 900,-€, BC Listenpreis 1600€. Auf meinen Price-Alert hin hat man mir 1400€ angeboten  BC hat sich für mich weitestgehend erledigt, sollen zwar einen megatollen Service haben (den ich meist nicht benötige), aber die Preise sind im Vergleich häufig einfach deutlich zu hoch


Ich kann mir auch in Ungarn oder Rumänien einen Shop raussuchen und mich dann über BC beschweren, dass die da nicht mitziehen.
Am Ende haben die ihre Sachen auch zu bestimmten Preisen eingekauft und ich würde als Inhaber auch nicht allem nachgeben und Sachen mit massivem Rabatt und evtl für mich vollkommen gewinnfrei weitergeben. 

Als wären die mit ihrer Bestpreis-Anfrageoption dafür da, Deutschland (auch noch europaweit) die besten Schnäppchen-Preise (zu deutschen Verhältnissen) zu gewährleisten.

Dass man für gute Preise deutscher Händler hier und da eher nachziehen könnte ist ja was anderes. Bei massiven absoluten Preisdifferenzen (bei dir 70p Euro!) verstehe ich diese Denkweise aber nur bedingt. Wie war denn der Vergleichspreis unter deutschen Händlern?


----------



## Jaerrit (14. Januar 2020)

Vergleichst jetzt das Preisniveau von Holland mit Rumänien und Ungarn? Es war schon ein extremes Beispiel, es war jedoch nicht das einzige Mal, dass BC nicht mitgegangen ist... Anderes Mal ging es um nen Satz Bremsen, die BC selber kurz zuvor schon für 85€ verkauft hat, ich aber nicht bestellt hatte. Ein paar Wochen später hätte ich etwas bestellen wollen, der gleiche Satz Bremsen 110€. Ich nach Bestpreis 95€ von deutschen Wettbewerber gefragt, bekomm ich ein Angebot über 100€, wo es vor ein paar Wochen noch 85,-€ kostete? Hier ist aber auch nicht der BC-zuTeuer-Mimimimi-Thread, Du brauchst mir auch nicht erklären dass ein Laden auch etwas verdienen muss, ist mir auch klar. Ich wollte nur darlegen weshalb BC für mich uninteressant ist, da ich vom Kollegen oben an BC verwiesen wurde. Ich behaupte, ich kann Dir innerhalb von Minuten 10 gängige Artikel raussuchen, die woanders min. 5-10% billiger sind als bei BC, das zieht sich also durchs fast komplette Sortiment.
Der der Laden hier viele Sympathisanten hat weiß ich, ebenso wie es nicht lange dauern konnte bis einer davon hier auftaucht  

Hibike macht es übrigens anders, dort bekommst eine Mail, nach dem Motto "Ups, da hat unser Mitbewerber aber einen guten Preis, den können wir leider nicht mitgehen"... Ist wenigstens ehrlich, wenn auch nicht unbedingt die Art Mail die der gemeine Schnäppchenjäger bekommen möchte.

BTT: XT Shifter und Schaltwerk inkl. Versand für 120€? Evtl. in Rumänien oder Ungarn?


----------



## Mr_Chicks (14. Januar 2020)

Jaerrit schrieb:


> BTT: XT Shifter und Schaltwerk inkl. Versand für 120€? Evtl. in Rumänien oder Ungarn?



Mit genug Geduld geht das auch in Dschörmany.
Hab XT 12fach Shifter und Schaltwerk in der Weihnachtszeit bei BD für 115 Euronen geschnappert


----------



## Jaerrit (14. Januar 2020)

Mr_Chicks schrieb:


> Mit genug Geduld geht das auch in Dschörmany.
> Hab XT 12fach Shifter und Schaltwerk in der Weihnachtszeit bei BD für 115 Euronen geschnappert


Da hab ich dann zur gleichen Zeit wie Du die o.g. Bremsen gekauft, da gab es nämlich Prozente auf Shimano, nur das Bike Discount vorher die Preise nicht erhöht hat wie andere Shops  ?


----------



## Mr_Chicks (14. Januar 2020)

Stimmt genau. Hab da auch die XT 8120 Bremse für 213€ gekauft. Bei dem Preis ist BC auch nicht mit. Haben 229€ angeboten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meta79 (16. Januar 2020)

Hier ist das ultimative Schnäppchen!
...wer würfelt denn da die Preise??



			https://www.chainreactioncycles.com/mobile/de/de/urge-bombair-helm/rp-prod167581
		


Mein Favorit für ganze 100% Ersparnis. Da bekommt man noch Geld raus!


----------



## platt_ziege (16. Januar 2020)

Meta79 schrieb:


> Hier ist das ultimative Schnäppchen!
> Mein Favorit für ganze 100% Ersparnis. Da bekommt man noch Geld raus!


tja, das kommt davon, wenn die masse diese ganzen phantasiepreise zahlt. da kommt dann am ende ein helm für 18.750€ bei raus....


----------



## Brewmaster (16. Januar 2020)

platt_ziege schrieb:


> tja, das kommt davon, wenn die masse diese ganzen phantasiepreise zahlt. da kommt dann am ende ein helm für 18.750€ bei raus....


Dir traue ich sogar zu das du so b... bist und das selber noch glaubst.


----------



## platt_ziege (17. Januar 2020)

> wenn du zum einen schon den zusammenhang von marktkräften zwischen angebot und nachfrage nicht verstehst, als auch dass es neben der 100% ersparniss noch einen weiteren witz in dem schnapper gibt, hier jetzt janz exklusiv nur für dich eine _winzige_ hilfestellung.mit viel guten willen klappts diesmal, wer weiss, man soll die hoffnung nie aufgeben..








quizfrage: welcher %tualen ersparniss entsprechen die 111,59€ des urspungspreises von 18750€? kleiner tip, kommt den 100% schon recht nahe


----------



## Bluesboy (19. Januar 2020)

Hallo,
ich suche ein Polar M430 in schwarz zum guten Preis. Gab's vor Weihnachten mal für <100.
Eventuell auch eine Alternative mit gutem GPS, Puls ohne Gurt etc.

Gruß
Markus


----------



## matt_b (20. Januar 2020)

Moin zusammen, 

suche gerade den Syntace Torque Drehmomentschlüssel. Mit oder ohne Bit-Set ist mir relativ egal....jedoch ist der aktuelle Preis etwas zu hoch. Gab es mit Bits mal für 96€.

Wer was findet oder sogar privat verkaufen will, bitte Bescheid sagen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ilfer (20. Januar 2020)

matt_b schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> suche gerade den Syntace Torque Drehmomentschlüssel. Mit oder ohne Bit-Set ist mir relativ egal....jedoch ist der aktuelle Preis etwas zu hoch. Gab es mit Bits mal für 96€.
> Wer was findet oder sogar privat verkaufen will, bitte Bescheid sagen


Nimm lieber den hier von PRO. Der misst rechts und links rum, der Syntace nur rechts rum! Hab ich zum Beispiel an einem Hinterbaulager schonmal brauchen können...








						PRO Drehmomentschlüssel mit Box
					

Der Drehmomentschlüssel von PRO ist ein qualitativ hochwertiges Präzisionswerkzeug und ein Muss für den engagierten Mechaniker bzw. Heim-Schrauber. Technische Daten: Einsatzbereich: Präzisionswerkzeug für das richtige Befestigen von Schrauben und




					www.bike-components.de


----------



## matt_b (20. Januar 2020)

ilfer schrieb:


> Nimm lieber den hier von PRO. Der misst rechts und links rum, der Syntace nur rechts rum! Hab ich zum Beispiel an einem Hinterbaulager schonmal brauchen können...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sicher, dass der auch linksdrehend auslöst? Falls ja, dann sollte BC mal die Artikelbeschreibung ändern...


----------



## ilfer (20. Januar 2020)

matt_b schrieb:


> Sicher, dass der auch linksdrehend auslöst? Falls ja, dann sollte BC mal die Artikelbeschreibung ändern...


Ja, weil ich den habe


----------



## BigJohn (20. Januar 2020)

Oder man nimmt für das Geld einen Drehmomentschlüssel von einem richtigen Werkzeughersteller. Zum Beispiel den Click-Torque A5 von Wera, um nur einen von ganz vielen zu nennen...


----------



## schmitr3 (20. Januar 2020)

Würde mich wundern, wenn Syntace den selber baut. Der müsste ebenfalls von Wera sein.


----------



## matt_b (20. Januar 2020)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Oder man nimmt für das Geld einen Drehmomentschlüssel von einem richtigen Werkzeughersteller. Zum Beispiel den Click-Torque A5 von Wera, um nur einen von ganz vielen zu nennen...



Der Click Torque A5 steht auch auf meiner Liste - Kosten liegen bei so 105€ ohne Bits und ohne Schein für die Überprüfung und Kalibrierung wie es beim Syntace der Fall ist.

Das Ding wird von Wera gebaut: siehe Produktbeschreibung.






						Syntace Testsieger Edition - Torque Tool 1-25 + Bit-Set 9-tlg
					

Syntace ▶ Testsieger! Im Set: Torque Tool + 9-teiliger Bit-Satz + Service-Gutschein.




					www.bike24.de


----------



## Ahija (20. Januar 2020)

schmitr3 schrieb:


> Würde mich wundern, wenn Syntace den selber baut. Der müsste ebenfalls von Wera sein.


Ist ein Wera. Ich hab den Wera zu Hause.


----------



## Nd-60 (20. Januar 2020)

Design by Syntace, made by Wera.


----------



## BigJohn (20. Januar 2020)

Member57 schrieb:


> Design by Syntace


Wers glaubt... Design beschränkt sich hier vermutlich auf die Farbwahl.


----------



## Berrrnd (20. Januar 2020)

wozu benötigt man einen drehmomentschlüssel der in beide richtungen auslöst?

und wenn er das tut, stellen sich folgende fragen:
ist er dafür auch wirklich ausgelegt?
sind beide richtungen geeicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steefan (20. Januar 2020)

k_star schrieb:


> wozu benötigt man einen drehmomentschlüssel der in beide richtungen auslöst?



BSA-Tretlager fällt mir da ein.



k_star schrieb:


> ist er dafür auch wirklich ausgelegt?
> sind beide richtungen geeicht?



Beim Gedore Torcofix dank Pilzkopf offensichtlich ja.


----------



## Pitchshifter (20. Januar 2020)

matt_b schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> suche gerade den Syntace Torque Drehmomentschlüssel. Mit oder ohne Bit-Set ist mir relativ egal....jedoch ist der aktuelle Preis etwas zu hoch. Gab es mit Bits mal für 96€. Wer was findet oder sogar privat verkaufen will, bitte Bescheid sagen



Hatte einen Proxxon MicroClick Drehmomentschlüssel in Verwendung. Leider dann auf Syntace gewechselt (wegen dem Angebot zugeschlagen). Leider deshalb, weil der Proxxon deutlich spürbarer ausgelöst hat im Vergleich zum Syntace. Mit dem Syntace habe ich bei der ersten Verwendung über die 6 Nm hinausgedreht ohne es zu merken (während dem Plaudern mit einer Besucherin). Mit dem Proxxon wäre mir das nicht passiert ;-).





__





						PROXXON - MicroClick MC 15
					





					www.proxxon.com
				



 ab 50 Euro









						Proxxon Drehmomentschlüssel MicroClick
					

Technische Daten:Material Schaft:StahlAufnahme:1/4" , 3/8" , 1/2"Drehmoment:3 - 15 / 6 - 30 / 12 – 60 / 20 - 100 / 40 - 200 NmGenauigkeit:+/- 4 % (MC 15), +/- 3 % (MC 30, MC 60, MC 100, MC 200)Teilung:Skalenring mit 0,4-Nm-TeilungPrüfnorm:ISO 6789Fea




					www.bike-components.de


----------



## Nd-60 (20. Januar 2020)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Wers glaubt... Design beschränkt sich hier vermutlich auf die Farbwahl.



Das glaube ich nicht. Syntace wird als Kunde seine eigenen Vorstellungen haben, und diese hat Wera umgesetzt. Die innere Mechanik wird sich natürlich nicht unterscheiden. Wenn du dir den Wera anschaust und den syntace daneben legst, sehen sie nicht identisch aus. Lediglich verwandt. Oder sehe ich es falsch.? 









						Torque Tool 1-25 inkl. SW 2-8 Bit sorted
					

- Drehmomentschlüssel von 1-25 Nm - Syntace Direct Mount Kopf für direkte Bitaufnahme - Genauigkeit +/-4%, 220 mm lang, - Prof. Bitsatz von 2-8 mm,  TX25 Hex-Plus




					www.syntace.com
				




Momenteinstellung oben


https://www.bike-components.de/en/Wera/Click-Torque-A5-Torque-Wrench-w-Reversible-Ratchet-p65123/ 

Momenteinstellung unten


----------



## matt_b (21. Januar 2020)

Pitchshifter schrieb:


> Hatte einen Proxxon MicroClick Drehmomentschlüssel in Verwendung. Leider dann auf Syntace gewechselt (wegen dem Angebot zugeschlagen). Leider deshalb, weil der Proxxon deutlich spürbarer ausgelöst hat im Vergleich zum Syntace. Mit dem Syntace habe ich bei der ersten Verwendung über die 6 Nm hinausgedreht ohne es zu merken (während dem Plaudern mit einer Besucherin). Mit dem Proxxon wäre mir das nicht passiert ;-).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Reicht denn der Arbeitsbereich bis 15Nm ?


----------



## sp00n82 (21. Januar 2020)

Für das meiste reichen 15 Nm. Für Kassette und Tretlager müssen es aber mehr sein.


----------



## concita (22. Januar 2020)

Das mit dem Drehmomenten. 
Hat sich in den letzten Jahren zur "Pseudo-Wissenschaft" hochstilisiert. 
Wo es Drehmoment Schluessel echt braucht, frage ich mich.
Die Schraubverbindungen die man häufiger löst sind SW 4 und 5. Da verwende ich grundsätzlich nur Schraubendreher, keine Quergriffe usw. Da hat man viel mehr Gefühl. 
Bei Feingewinden lieber mal seichter anziehen, aufgrund der flachen Steigung gehen die in der Regel nicht auf. Ausnahme der doofe Bolzen bei den Sram-Schaltwerken


----------



## famagoer (22. Januar 2020)

SUCHE

*Leichte Boost-Naben* (15x110 VR und 12x148 HR), idealerweise Tune Princess und Prince in orange, 32 Loch.

Das "günstigste", das ich gesehen habe, waren € 270 für die Princess  und € 400 für die Prince.

Wenn jemand eine Aktion / allgemeine Prozentgutscheine oder ähnliches kennt, bitte sagen.


----------



## Jabba81 (22. Januar 2020)

concita schrieb:


> Wo es Drehmoment Schluessel echt braucht, frage ich mich.



Naja bei der Sattelstütze oder aber vorallem beim montieren von Bremsen, Schaltgriffen, Remotes, Vorbau etc. am Carbonlenker bin ich als Grobmotoriker schon dankbar um einen Drehmomentschlüssel... Da sind die Drehmomente meistens ziemlich tief und der Schlüssel liefert mir Sicherheit, dass ich nicht überdrehe...


----------



## kordesh (22. Januar 2020)

Jabba81 schrieb:


> Naja bei der Sattelstütze oder aber vorallem beim montieren von Bremsen, Schaltgriffen, Remotes, Vorbau etc. am Carbonlenker bin ich als Grobmotoriker schon dankbar um einen Drehmomentschlüssel... Da sind die Drehmomente meistens ziemlich tief und der Schlüssel liefert mir Sicherheit, dass ich nicht überdrehe...



Was häufig auch vergessen wird: Der Anzug mit dem Dremo diehnt nicht nur dem Schutz der Teile. Bei einem Sturz ist es doch von Vorteil, wenn sich bestimmte Teile wegdrehen können und nicht zu fest miteinander verbunden sind. 
Beispiel Vorbau: ich wäre dann schon danbar, dass der Lenker bei einem Sturz beispielsweise erstmal im Boden stecken bleibt, weil sich der Vorbau ab einer bestimmten Belastung drehen kann, anstatt starr mit dem Rad verbunden in die Luft guckt und sich in irgendein Körperteil bohrt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Felger (22. Januar 2020)

kordesh schrieb:


> Was häufig auch vergessen wird: Der Anzug mit dem Dremo diehnt nicht nur dem Schutz der Teile. Bei einem Sturz ist es doch von Vorteil, wenn sich bestimmte Teile wegdrehen können und nicht zu fest miteinander verbunden sind.
> Beispiel Vorbau: ich wäre dann schon danbar, dass der Lenker bei einem Sturz beispielsweise erstmal im Boden stecken bleibt, weil sich der Vorbau ab einer bestimmten Belastung drehen kann, anstatt starr mit dem Rad verbunden in die Luft guckt und sich in irgendein Körperteil bohrt


Das kriegst du mit überprüfen nach dem abziehen aber besser raus als mit Drehmoment. So genau kennt der Konstrukteur die Reibpartner auch nicht. Meist geht es eher darum das Material nicht zu überlasten.


----------



## kordesh (22. Januar 2020)

Felger schrieb:


> Das kriegst du mit überprüfen nach dem abziehen aber besser raus als mit Drehmoment. So genau kennt der Konstrukteur die Reibpartner auch nicht. Meist geht es eher darum das Material nicht zu überlasten.



Jo. In allererster Linie geht es natürlich um die Schonung von dem Material. Hast vollkommen recht.

Finde die Drehbarkeit aber trotzdem nicht ganz unwichtig. Dehalb ist jede mit dem Dremo festgezogene Schraube in Bezug auf das Verdrehen besser als die per Hand angezogene Schraube. Zumindest wenn komplette Grobmotoriker am Werk sind.
Es macht dann halt schon nen Unterschied, ob der Vorbau per Dremo mit 6NM angezogen ist, wenn auch 4NM besser gewesen wären, oder ob n Grobmotoriker die Schrauben mit 15NM angeknallt hat (was selbst mit einem Multitool leicht möglich ist, wenn man nur will und dreht bis "fest" ist  )


----------



## concita (22. Januar 2020)

Jabba81 schrieb:


> Naja bei der Sattelstütze oder aber vorallem beim montieren von Bremsen, Schaltgriffen, Remotes, Vorbau etc. am Carbonlenker bin ich als Grobmotoriker schon dankbar um einen Drehmomentschlüssel... Da sind die Drehmomente meistens ziemlich tief und der Schlüssel liefert mir Sicherheit, dass ich nicht überdrehe...



Waere interessant wie genau das Drehmoment tatsächlich ist. Die Dinger muessen auch kalibriert werden. Und noch eins, das Drehmoment ist eines, das passt aber nur dann wenn die Randbedingungen auch stimmen (keine korrod. Schrauben, richtige Passmasze, etc). Auch Kenntnis bewahrt vor Groeberem. Schraub mal M4 und M5 mit dem selben Drehmoment. Wo glaubst Du ist die Klemmverbindung mehr vorgespannt? Die Gewindesteigung machts. Daher die M4er.


----------



## Jabba81 (22. Januar 2020)

Trotzdem lieber mit dem Drehmomentschlüssel, dann stimmt's halt nicht 100% genau, aber von Hand stimmt's wohl nicht mal annähernd...
Ich nutze PB Swisstools und das ist Qualitätswerkzeug, welches auch seinen Preis hat. Denen vertraue ich...


----------



## Nd-60 (22. Januar 2020)

Und vergesst nicht den Schlüssel korrekt in der Hand zu halten.


----------



## famagoer (22. Januar 2020)

Partypeople - ich versteh ja wirklich gut eure Aufregung um die richtigen Momente.

Aber darf ich euch liebe- und verständnisvollst einladen an einen Ort, an dem sich alles um die einzig wahren Drehmomente dreht:





						Drehmomentschlüssel gesucht
					

Hallo,  ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Drehmomentschlüssel von ca. 2 Nm bis etwa 20 Nm um besonders die Schrauben am Vorbau, Lenkerklemmung usw. richtig anziehen zu können.  Wenn Carbon im Spiel ist, dann möchte ich einfach auf Nummer sicher gehen.  Kann mir hier jemand ein vernünftiges...




					www.mtb-news.de
				






Und hier für die Frauen, das Separèe:





						Drehmomentschlüssel Vergleich
					

Ich hatte mir die Tage einen Drehmomentschlüssel von Parktool bestellt, N2-14, Bitaufnahme 3/8", bin jetzt aber trotz Recherche doch wieder unsicher. Die Alternative wäre ein Syntace gewesen (N1-25, 1/4"), allerdings dachte ich ursprünglich, dass ich diesen Bereich gar nicht benötige. Jetzt weiß...




					www.mtb-news.de
				






Und hier evtl. (?) die Antwort auf die Frage, wie man etwas richtig in der Hand hält:





						Gesundheitsfrage: Schwielen an den Händen!
					

Hallo, ja wer viel biket kennt das vielleicht... wenn man schwielen an den Fingern und Handfläschen bekommt... hat jem. paar tips um es zu vermeiden oder zu behandeln?  Danke schon mal UMF




					www.mtb-news.de
				





Danke euch herzlichst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fekl (22. Januar 2020)

Ich suche ein Schnäppchen für ein Rad für den Arbeitsweg. Hatte ein Kona Rove DL für 800€ im Visier und wollte vorhin zuschlagen, aber da war es leider schon weg. Etwas in dieser Richtung (rennradig mit Schutzblechen, Gepäckträgermöglichkeit und optional auch Licht, für einen 1,80m Menschen) soll es sein. Preisregion auch etwa so, gern günstiger. Könnte mir in den Arsch beißen, dass ich zu lang überlegt habe. Hat jemand noch was verglichbar Gutes auf dem Schirm? Danke


----------



## freetourer (23. Januar 2020)

Fekl schrieb:


> Ich suche ein Schnäppchen für ein Rad für den Arbeitsweg. Hatte ein Kona Rove DL für 800€ im Visier und wollte vorhin zuschlagen, aber da war es leider schon weg. Etwas in dieser Richtung (rennradig mit Schutzblechen, Gepäckträgermöglichkeit und optional auch Licht, für einen 1,80m Menschen) soll es sein. Preisregion auch etwa so, gern günstiger. Könnte mir in den Arsch beißen, dass ich zu lang überlegt habe. Hat jemand noch was verglichbar Gutes auf dem Schirm? Danke



Stevens Supreme oder Supreme Pro.

Ist dann bereits inkl. Nabendynamo und Beleuchtung.

Das Supreme Pro habe ich seit ein paar Wochen als Winter - Trainingsbike. - Gefällt.


----------



## Fekl (23. Januar 2020)

Danke! Sieht geil aus, ist aber doch einige Preisklassen darüber. Nabendynamo und Licht fetzt, ist aber für den angestrebten Einstatz wahrscheinlich overkill. Da es leider viel in der Großstadt unterwegs sein wird und die Gefahr von Diebstahl und Vandalismus stark erhöht ist, möchte ich kein so teures Rad dafür nehmen. Mittlwerweile denke ich, könnte es auch was mit geradem Lenker, aber trotzdem noch sportlich sein. Gibt es noch weitere, günstigere Vorschläge?


----------



## famagoer (23. Januar 2020)

Wenn DU es kannst: Selbst aufbauen!

Hatte mir anno dazumal über On One ein Rahmenset - das Il Pompino - (man möge mir den Namen verzeihen - vermutlich war's deswegen so billig) für 60 Pfund neu gekauft und aufgebaut. Größtenteils Neuteile, Singlespeed (langt mir seit 25.000 Kilometern locker), Stahl, Schutzbleche kamen dazu. Insgesamt keine 700 Euro das ganze bei 11 Kilo. Jedes Jahr eine neue Kette, Bremsgummis alle 18 Monate, Reifenwechsel alle 2 Jahre, fertig.





Mittlerweile ist ein brauner Brooks-Sattel drauf (80 Eure Amazon) und ein neuer Rennradlenker mit Crosser-Bremshebeln und braunem Lenkerband (insgesamt 70 Euro). Pro Jahr runtergerissen hat mich das Bike bisher 120 Euro gekostet oder 3 Cent / Kilometer.


----------



## *Miss Geschick* (24. Januar 2020)

Hat evtl jemand einen Link zu einer 29er Boost RS Pike mit 150er Federweg?
Ich werd mit der Fox36 einfach nicht warm. Trotz AWK und Tuning ist mir das Teil zu hart für meine Fahrweise und mein Gewicht :-(


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (24. Januar 2020)

*Miss Geschick* schrieb:


> Hat evtl jemand einen Link zu einer 29er Boost RS Pike mit 150er Federweg?
> Ich werd mit der Fox36 einfach nicht warm. Trotz AWK und Tuning ist mir das Teil zu hart für meine Fahrweise und mein Gewicht :-(


mal am Rande, hattest du versucht, mit Fett die Negativkammer zu verkleinern und dann den Druck etwas zu senken?
Ich hätte eine Lyrik 160 im Bikemarkt.


----------



## *Miss Geschick* (24. Januar 2020)

Asphaltsurfer schrieb:


> mal am Rande, hattest du versucht, mit Fett die Negativkammer zu verkleinern und dann den Druck etwas zu senken?
> Ich hätte eine Lyrik 160 im Bikemarkt.



Die Fox war bei Fahrrad Fahrwerk zum Anpassen und hat wie gesagt auch die AWK. Ich komme fahrfertig auf 65kg und für mich selbst war die Pike viel besser.


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (24. Januar 2020)

*Miss Geschick* schrieb:


> Die Fox war bei Fahrrad Fahrwerk zum Anpassen und hat wie gesagt auch die AWK. Ich komme fahrfertig auf 65kg und für mich selbst war die Pike viel besser.


Ich sehe bei geringem Gewicht den Sinn einer AWK nicht so recht, zumal wenn man weniger Gegenhalt sucht, aber gut, ist ja jetzt wohl auch egal. Und mehr Fett in der Negativkammer bei gleichzeitig etwas geringerem Druck wäre ja ein simpler Versuch.


----------



## Flo7 (26. Januar 2020)

Bin auf der suche nach einen mind. 30mm breiten, 6Loch,  Boost 27,5 oder 29 Laufradsatz ideal mit XD oder Microspline.

Hat jemand einen Tip?


----------



## Ahija (26. Januar 2020)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Bin auf der suche nach einen mind. 30mm breiten, 6Loch,  Boost 27,5 oder 29 Laufradsatz ideal mit XD oder Microspline.
> 
> Hat jemand einen Tip?


Slowbuild


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flo7 (26. Januar 2020)

Ahija schrieb:


> Slowbuild



Danke aber da hätte ich nicht gefunden...


----------



## hasardeur (26. Januar 2020)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Bin auf der suche nach einen mind. 30mm breiten, 6Loch,  Boost 27,5 oder 29 Laufradsatz ideal mit XD oder Microspline.
> 
> Hat jemand einen Tip?



Dringend? Falls nicht, RCZ Newsletter abonnieren. Die haben immer wieder DT Swiss LRS für einen extrem schmalen Taler.

Alternativ bei Commençal gucken. 30 mm E13 auf Formula Nabe für 229€ + Versand. Fahre den LRS selbst und bin bisher zufrieden. 32 Speichen sind auch nicht zu verachten.


----------



## bs99 (26. Januar 2020)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Danke aber da hätte ich nicht gefunden...











						Newmen SL A.30
					






					www.slowbuild.eu
				



ZB, und weitere mehr...


----------



## Flo7 (26. Januar 2020)

bs99 schrieb:


> Newmen SL A.30
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is halt nicht günstig und  vlt bin ich aber RCZ verwöhnt


----------



## bs99 (26. Januar 2020)

Dann gib mal besser Einsatzbereich, Gewichtswunsch und Budget an, sonst wird das hier ein Stochern im Nebel...


----------



## Flo7 (26. Januar 2020)

Laufradsatz ist für ein Trail-lastiges Hardtail,  sollte sub 2kg sein und bis 250€ kosten.


----------



## sp00n82 (26. Januar 2020)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Dringend? Falls nicht, RCZ Newsletter abonnieren. Die haben immer wieder DT Swiss LRS für einen extrem schmalen Taler.
> 
> Alternativ bei Commençal gucken. 30 mm E13 auf Formula Nabe für 229€ + Versand. Fahre den LRS selbst und bin bisher zufrieden. 32 Speichen sind auch nicht zu verachten.


Wobei Boost-Laufradsätze bei RCZ eher selten im Angebot waren, das sind meistens normale 100/142er.
Den Laufradsatz von Commencal hab ich mir auch geholt, der war damals noch günstiger. Allerdings ist da die Speichenspannung... verbesserungswürdig.


Mit dem ParkTool Schätzeisen gemssen, aber dennoch recht deutlich:

Vorne






Hinten


----------



## hasardeur (26. Januar 2020)

Aber für die KoHle kann man nicht meckern. Besser zentriert sind die Teile bei SuperstarComponents auch nicht. Dann nimmt man eben mal den Speichenschlüssel und 1/2 h Zeit, schon passt es


----------



## sp00n82 (26. Januar 2020)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Aber für die KoHle kann man nicht meckern. Besser zentriert sind die Teile bei SuperstarComponents auch nicht. Dann nimmt man eben mal den Speichenschlüssel und 1/2 h Zeit, schon passt es


Je nachdem, eigentlich muss man da komplett lockern und von Anfang an neu zentrieren. Für den Preis hab ich damals auch nicht gemeckert, aber gewundert hat es mich schon, dass die Laufräder so ungleichmäßig aus der Maschine fallen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zymnokxx (27. Januar 2020)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Wobei Boost-Laufradsätze bei RCZ eher selten im Angebot waren, das sind meistens normale 100/142er.
> Den Laufradsatz von Commencal hab ich mir auch geholt, der war damals noch günstiger. Allerdings ist da die Speichenspannung... verbesserungswürdig.
> 
> 
> ...


Coole Excel-Tabelle mit toller Auswertung. Kannst Du die Vorlage teilen?


----------



## Flo7 (27. Januar 2020)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Laufradsatz ist für ein Trail-lastiges Hardtail,  sollte sub 2kg sein und bis 250€ kosten.



Schnäppchen gefunden, Dt Swiss H1700 mit Shimano Freilauf und Xd Freilauf um 200€, gebraucht wie neu wenn auch etwas über 2kg...


----------



## ilfer (27. Januar 2020)

Moin! Ich suche 2 leichte Lenker, Carbon oder Alu. Breite ca. 660 mm, Klemmung 31,8.
Low rise wäre ganz nett, kann aber auch gerade sein. Preislich bis 50 Euro wenn möglich. Hat jemand eine Idee?


----------



## Flo7 (27. Januar 2020)

ilfer schrieb:


> Moin! Ich suche 2 leichte Lenker, Carbon oder Alu. Breite ca. 660 mm, Klemmung 31,8.
> Low rise wäre ganz nett, kann aber auch gerade sein. Preislich bis 50 Euro wenn möglich. Hat jemand eine Idee?



Vlt ist der was für dich: https://www.rczbikeshop.com/default...-rise-20mm-black-pro-b-kor-720-di2-16715.html

Angeblich 225g in der 720mm Version


----------



## ilfer (27. Januar 2020)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Vlt ist der was für dich: https://www.rczbikeshop.com/default...-rise-20mm-black-pro-b-kor-720-di2-16715.html
> Angeblich 225g in der 720mm Version


Hmm, danke. Das Gewicht kann ich aber kaum glauben... die 760er Version wiegt bei r2-bike 280 Gramm.


----------



## Ahija (27. Januar 2020)

ilfer schrieb:


> Moin! Ich suche 2 leichte Lenker, Carbon oder Alu. Breite ca. 660 mm, Klemmung 31,8.
> Low rise wäre ganz nett, kann aber auch gerade sein. Preislich bis 50 Euro wenn möglich. Hat jemand eine Idee?







__





						SYNTACE Handlebar VECTOR VRO 25.4x660mm Lowrider 16° Black (120402) RCZ Bike Shop
					

<p><strong>SYNTACE Handlebar VECTOR VRO 25.4x660mm Lowrider 16° Black (120402)</strong></p> <p><span style="color: #000000; font-family: Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif; font-size: 10px; font-style: normal; font-variant-ligatures: normal; font-




					www.rczbikeshop.com


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (27. Januar 2020)

31,8 =/= 25,4


----------



## Ahija (27. Januar 2020)

Richtig - da hab ich zu schnell geschossen


----------



## sp00n82 (27. Januar 2020)

zymnokxx schrieb:


> Coole Excel-Tabelle mit toller Auswertung. Kannst Du die Vorlage teilen?



Habs mal angehängt. Original ist es eine .ods Datei (OpenOffice/LibreOffice), ich hab aber auch mal als .xls gespeichert. Wobei ich keine Ahnung habe, ob das dann noch funktioniert.
Die Skalenwerte sind nur auf das ParkTool TM-1 ausgelegt, für alle anderen Tensiometer muss man seine eigenen Skalenwerte eintragen. Und bei jedem Laufrad muss man die Speichendicke für jeden Kasten eintragen (1,5 1,6 1,65 1,7 1,8 2,0). Messerspeichen hab ich bislang noch nie verbaut, also sind sie dort auch nicht enthalten.


----------



## zymnokxx (27. Januar 2020)

.ods ist eh besser  Danke schön


----------



## Kotzekatze (27. Januar 2020)

Ich suche einen Newmen-LRS EVOLUTION SL A.30  (27,5" - Boost - SRAM XD) oder was vergleichbares.
Kennt ihr da günstige Adressen? So um 500€ oder darunter


----------



## Brewmaster (28. Januar 2020)

Kotzekatze schrieb:


> Ich suche einen Newmen-LRS EVOLUTION SL A.30  (27,5" - Boost - SRAM XD) oder was vergleichbares.
> Kennt ihr da günstige Adressen? So um 500€ oder darunter



Schau doch mal 17 Beiträge weiter ob hier auf der Seite.


----------



## Kotzekatze (28. Januar 2020)

Slowbuild 579€ - die gibt's wohl nicht günstiger?


----------



## Brewmaster (28. Januar 2020)

Du kannst die Seite aber bitte schon bedienen, oder?


----------



## Kotzekatze (28. Januar 2020)

Brewmaster schrieb:


> Du kannst die Seite aber bitte schon bedienen, oder?



Ich hoffe doch ?

Edit:


----------



## tomac85 (3. Februar 2020)

Hi, würd mich über ein Angebot von ner Fox Transfer Kashima Intern in 30.9 und nem Hub mit 125mm freuen.

Eventuell mit Gutschein oder so

Find selber gerade nix im Netz das sich Schnäppchen nennen kann .

Schon mal danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## linne (3. Februar 2020)

Gibt es das MAGURA MT7 PRO HC BREMSENSET MODELL 2020 ohne Scheiben für weniger als 285€ Bzw 315€ mit Scheiben? (Bester Preis, den ich bisher fand


----------



## Fieser-Kardinal (4. Februar 2020)

Hat jemand einen Selle Italia SLR Flow Sattel in idMatch L2 (145 x 275mm) irgendwo günstig gefunden? Gerne als Kit Carbonio, Ti316 Rails sind aber auch in Ordnung. Preis bei Bike Discount für den Kit Carbonio 149€, für Ti316 Rails bei Bike24 für 89,99€ gefunden.


----------



## dodos (4. Februar 2020)

Gibt es momentan eine Möglichkeit günstiger an die GRX 600 oder 800 Gruppe zu kommen? Über Weihnachten gab es wohl von bike-components eine 10% Gutschein auf alles aber leider ist mir nichts vergleichbares über den Weg gelaufen.


----------



## Alpine Maschine (4. Februar 2020)

Fieser-Kardinal schrieb:


> Hat jemand einen Selle Italia SLR Flow Sattel in idMatch L2 (145 x 275mm) irgendwo günstig gefunden? Gerne als Kit Carbonio, Ti316 Rails sind aber auch in Ordnung. Preis bei Bike Discount für den Kit Carbonio 149€, für Ti316 Rails bei Bike24 für 89,99€ gefunden.


Wart ma ein paar Tage. RCZ hatte in letzter Zeit häufig SI.


----------



## Mooeep (7. Februar 2020)

Hat jemand vielleicht noch irgendwo nen besseren Preis für die Pike Ultimate 29 Boost in 140mm gesehen? Bester Preis bei r2 bike für knapp 650 Euro. Und n Angebot für die GX Eagle Boost Gruppe für weniger als 380 Euro würde mich auch freuen


----------



## slimane- (8. Februar 2020)

KS Lev 125mm 30.9 externe Ansteuerung 

Kann jemand die 200,00€ von R2 unterbieten?

Besten Dank vorab


----------



## linne (9. Februar 2020)

Hi,
suche einen günstigen Boost Laufradsatz f. mein SC Tallboy um 29‘‘ zu fahren. 15-110/12x148
Einsatzgebiet sind ruppige Trails.  
SRAM PG Kassette würde ich wechseln oder montieren.
Freue mich auf eure Tipps.
Beste Grüße


----------



## sun909 (9. Februar 2020)

Deformiere günstig!?

Ich hab einen neuen Roval hier liegen.

Grüße


----------



## famagoer (9. Februar 2020)

sun909 schrieb:


> Deformiere günstig!?
> 
> Ich hab einen neuen Roval hier liegen.
> 
> Grüße


Du hast grad erfolgreich die Definition deformiert!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## linne (9. Februar 2020)

sun909 schrieb:


> Deformiere günstig!?
> 
> Ich hab einen neuen Roval hier liegen.
> 
> Grüße


Günstig würde ich <400€ definieren.


----------



## hasardeur (9. Februar 2020)

Bei RCZ gibt es immer wieder Laufradsätze, die man günstig deformieren kann.


----------



## gMax (9. Februar 2020)

Hallo,
Weiß jemand ob gerade ein Angebot für eine 140mm boost 29er Gabel zu finden ist? Preis von <= 400€ wäre gut.
Danke


----------



## freetourer (9. Februar 2020)

foggy123 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Weiß jemand ob gerade ein Angebot für eine 140mm boost 29er Gabel zu finden ist? Preis von <= 400€ wäre gut.
> Danke


Eine neue passende Yari hätte ich genau für den Preis abzugeben


----------



## Canyon-Freak (10. Februar 2020)

Fox 36 29 Zoll Offset 44 in orange
Max. Budget 850 Euro


----------



## paulipan (13. Februar 2020)

Suche günstige (max. 80 Euro) teuere und dennoch leichte 12-fach Kassette für Shimano Freilauf....

Wer kann was empfehlen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (13. Februar 2020)

paulipan schrieb:


> Suche günstige (max. 80 Euro) teuere und dennoch leichte 12-fach Kassette für Shimano Freilauf....
> 
> Wer kann was empfehlen?


Kenne ich nur von den Chinesen:








						88.24US $ 27% OFF|SONNENSCHEIN Fahrrad Kassette 11V 12 Geschwindigkeit MTB Bike Freilauf 12V 11 50/52T Ultraleicht Schwungrad 12 S Mountainbike Kettenrad für HG|Fahrrad Freilauf|   - AliExpress
					

Smarter Shopping, Better Living!  Aliexpress.com




					de.aliexpress.com
				



die beiden rechten. Falls Zoll anfällt werden es mehr als 80€


----------



## goldencore (13. Februar 2020)

Ich suche einen Drehmomentschlüssel im Bereich bis ca 60Nm, untenrum möglichst niedriges Drehmoment. Sollte nicht der letzte Schrott sein, aber auch nicht 100€ kosten.
Vielleicht weiß auch jemand, welcher von den günstigen der am wenigsten schlechte ist.


----------



## Emerald287 (13. Februar 2020)

Proxxon, mit Zertifikat.


----------



## Kotzekatze (13. Februar 2020)

Emerald287 schrieb:


> Proxxon, mit Zertifikat.



Den gibt's aber nur in 3/8" ab 12Nm - fürs Bike irgendwie nicht so toll.
1/4" reicht für's Bike doch locker aus - 6 bis 30Nm.
Wenn 30Nm nicht reicht lieber noch einen zweiten Drehmo anschaffen!









						1/4 Drehmomentschlüssel MicroClick MC 30, 6 - 30Nm
					

Auf Lager: 1/4 Drehmomentschlüssel MicroClick MC 30, 6 - 30Nm zum besten Preis, 23349. Eine schnelle Lieferung überall in Deutschland möglich.




					www.manomano.de
				



Minus 5€ mit Code: IDEALO5FQNZHE


----------



## platt_ziege (14. Februar 2020)

falls wer über vernünftige 180er und 203er centerlock scheiben stolpert, würde ich mich über einen hinweis sehr freuen!  
ideralerweise wg versandkosten beide von einem händler, oder halt nen megakrassersuperknüllerschnäppchenpreis  
vielen dank!


----------



## bushDoctor (14. Februar 2020)

Da hänge ich mich mal ran, suche Bremsscheiben in 203 für 6-Loch...


----------



## san82 (14. Februar 2020)

bushDoctor schrieb:


> Da hänge ich mich mal ran, suche Bremsscheiben in 203 für 6-Loch...



ich hab mir letztens die hier bestellt. Sollen gut sein. Habe Sie aber selbst noch nicht getestet:








						Shimano SM-RT76 Bremsscheibe 203 mm | Zweirad Stadler
					

Shimano SM-RT76 Bremsscheibe - Die aus zwei Teilen bestehende Bremsscheibe SM-RT76 von Shimano mit seinem Trägerstern aus Aluminium. Dadurch werden die Temperaturen, welche beim Bremsen entstehen, ide




					shop.zweirad-stadler.de


----------



## svenreinert (14. Februar 2020)

Shimano XT Bremsscheibe SM-RT81L CENTER LOCK 203mm
					






					www.komking.de


----------



## svenreinert (14. Februar 2020)

__





						MTB & road bike spare parts, MTB components, Wheels, Frames, SHIMANO, SRAM, ROCKSHOX, the best prices are at  RCZ Bike Shop
					

MTB & road bike  spare parts, everything can be found at RCZ, your online spare parts shop RCZ, specialised in components, accessories, bike clothing, MTB & Road bike service; but as well a personalised multi-lingual customer service, 1 euro swift delivery, secured payment system, advices et...




					www.rczbikeshop.de


----------



## hasardeur (14. Februar 2020)

bushDoctor schrieb:


> Da hänge ich mich mal ran, suche Bremsscheiben in 203 für 6-Loch...











						Alutech Cycles - True Riding!
					

Mountainbikes von Alutech Cycles sind innovativ, progressiv und immer individuell. Unsere Bikes bieten abfahrtsorientierten Fahrspaß und wettkampforientierte Technik für den Enduro-Einsatz.




					alutech-cycles.com
				




Ansonsten gibt es die Avid HS1 immer wieder günstig (unter 20€).

Beide Scheiben finde ich deutlich besser, als die Shimano oder Magura Scheiben. Bei Shimano verflüssigt sich gern der Alu-Kern, bei Magura nervt das Bremsverhalten und die eher schlechte Wärmeableitung/-kapazität.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michael66 (14. Februar 2020)

bushDoctor schrieb:


> Da hänge ich mich mal ran, suche Bremsscheiben in 203 für 6-Loch...


Die habe ich mir gekauft,für den Kurs unschlagbar,sind nur keine Schrauben dabei.









						Fahrräder & Zubehör | eBay Kleinanzeigen
					

eBay Kleinanzeigen: Fahrräder & Zubehör - Jetzt in Nagold finden oder inserieren! eBay Kleinanzeigen - Kostenlos. Einfach. Lokal.




					www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de


----------



## platt_ziege (14. Februar 2020)

bushDoctor schrieb:


> Da hänge ich mich mal ran, suche Bremsscheiben in 203 für 6-Loch...


dächle hd für 34€ bei amazon?


----------



## delphi1507 (14. Februar 2020)

Kotzekatze schrieb:


> Den gibt's aber nur in 3/8" ab 12Nm - fürs Bike irgendwie nicht so toll.
> 1/4" reicht für's Bike doch locker aus - 6 bis 30Nm.
> Wenn 30Nm nicht reicht lieber noch einen zweiten Drehmo anschaffen!
> 
> ...


Start bei 6nm fürs Rad zu viel... Viele Verschraubungen liegen darunter!


----------



## delphi1507 (14. Februar 2020)

platt_ziege schrieb:


> dächle hd für 34€ bei amazon?








						Trickstuff TSDR203-15.5-6 Bremsscheiben, Schwarz, 15.5 mm: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit
					

Trickstuff TSDR203-15.5-6 Bremsscheiben, Schwarz, 15.5 mm: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit



					www.amazon.de


----------



## mok2905 (14. Februar 2020)

Gibts den Nomad v4 Alu Rahmen in S aktuell noch irgendwo günstiger als 1599€? Mit Dämpfer versteht sich.


----------



## Kotzekatze (14. Februar 2020)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Start bei 6nm fürs Rad zu viel... Viele Verschraubungen liegen darunter!



Ja, das mag sein. Ich hab einen Hazet ab 2Nm, ist halt kein Schnäppchen ?


----------



## Emerald287 (14. Februar 2020)

Kotzekatze schrieb:


> Den gibt's aber nur in 3/8" ab 12Nm - fürs Bike irgendwie nicht so toll.
> 1/4" reicht für's Bike doch locker aus - 6 bis 30Nm.
> Wenn 30Nm nicht reicht lieber noch einen zweiten Drehmo anschaffen!
> 
> ...







__





						PROXXON - MicroClick MC 15
					





					www.proxxon.com
				




Dafür gibts auch aber auch noch den MC15


----------



## xrated (15. Februar 2020)

Gibt es eine günstige Dropper die was taugt? Anforderungen sind nicht hoch, 120mm Hub reicht schon und Gewicht kommts mir auch nicht auf 100g an. Hab eine von Satori (Zoom), die hat nach 700km Spiel vor/zurück und man muss sich nach vorne setzen damit die runtergeht. Ersatzteile d.h. die Stifte aus Bronze gibts ja einzeln nicht.


----------



## Flo7 (15. Februar 2020)

Was verstehst du unter günstig?

Brand X funktioniert Angelich ganz gut und ist auch haltbar, gibts immer wieder um die 100/110€. Sonst eine RTR/ Cube bei Bike-discount, da hast dann zumindest 2 Jahre Garantie 

Vlt gibt  jemand eine OneUp V1 vom Sale ab, hat damals 90€ gekostet...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xrated (15. Februar 2020)

Etwas nachhaltiger wäre nicht schlecht, wenn man alle 1000km eine neue braucht sind 100€ sehr viel.


----------



## toastet (15. Februar 2020)

xrated schrieb:


> Etwas nachhaltiger wäre nicht schlecht, wenn man alle 1000km eine neue braucht sind 100€ sehr viel.



Pro (Shimano) Koryak. Die Kartusche innen kostet komplett als Ersatz unter 50 €, falls sie mal kaputt geht. Meine macht 0 Ärger seit ~2 Jahren im Einsatz und funktioniert einfach. Das konnten alle teureren Reverbs und KS nicht.


----------



## paulipan (17. Februar 2020)

Suche Brand X Sattelstütze in 150mm oder 170mm und 31,6mm Durchmesser...


----------



## ~joe~ (17. Februar 2020)

CRC für 110€ bzw. 150€


----------



## MarKurte (17. Februar 2020)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Trickstuff TSDR203-15.5-6 Bremsscheiben, Schwarz, 15.5 mm: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit
> 
> 
> Trickstuff TSDR203-15.5-6 Bremsscheiben, Schwarz, 15.5 mm: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit
> ...


Danke, habe zugeschlagen. Mal schauen ob die 1-4 Wochen Wartezeit stimmen  Aktuell hab ich ne 200mm Sram drauf. Braucht man wegen den 203mm noch irgendwas oder passt das ohne Weiteres?


----------



## Kotzekatze (18. Februar 2020)

MarKurte schrieb:


> Danke, habe zugeschlagen. Mal schauen ob die 1-4 Wochen Wartezeit stimmen  Aktuell hab ich ne 200mm Sram drauf. Braucht man wegen den 203mm noch irgendwas oder passt das ohne Weiteres?



Brauchst einen anderen Adapter beim Wechsel von 200mm auf 203mm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asphaltsurfer (18. Februar 2020)

MarKurte schrieb:


> Danke, habe zugeschlagen. Mal schauen ob die 1-4 Wochen Wartezeit stimmen  Aktuell hab ich ne 200mm Sram drauf. Braucht man wegen den 203mm noch irgendwas oder passt das ohne Weiteres?





Kotzekatze schrieb:


> Brauchst einen anderen Adapter beim Wechsel von 200mm auf 203mm.


U-Scheibe und fertig


----------



## MarKurte (18. Februar 2020)

Asphaltsurfer schrieb:


> U-Scheibe und fertig


Diese sinnlosen Standards, ich hasse es. Ich schaue es mir erstmal an und werde ggf ne Unterlegscheibe draufhauen. Danke


----------



## Flo7 (18. Februar 2020)

Hi, gibts irgendwo eine komplette Sram XX1 AXS mit 170er Kurbel günstiger als 1300€?

Danke!


----------



## Excellent959 (20. Februar 2020)

Suche nach einem preiswerten upgrade von 2x10 auf 1x12, mein Umwerfer geht mir schon schwer suf die Nerven und würde liebend gerne ein Upgrade finden. Wisst Ihr vielleicht ein paar Angebote für Kassette- Schaltung (die Kurbel lasse Ich drauf und kaufe mir ein 32'er Kettenblatt) ? Habe einen Shimano Freilauf. Mit 'preiswert' verstehe Ich alles unter 300 Euro 

Danke im Voraus


----------



## Flo7 (20. Februar 2020)

Excellent959 schrieb:


> Suche nach einem preiswerten upgrade von 2x10 auf 1x12, mein Umwerfer geht mir schon schwer suf die Nerven und würde liebend gerne ein Upgrade finden. Wisst Ihr vielleicht ein paar Angebote für Kassette- Schaltung (die Kurbel lasse Ich drauf und kaufe mir ein 32'er Kettenblatt) ? Habe einen Shimano Freilauf. Mit 'preiswert' verstehe Ich alles unter 400 Euro
> 
> Danke im Voraus


 Was spricht gegen NX Eagle?


----------



## Excellent959 (20. Februar 2020)

suche nach einer leichteren Kasette, aber werde es mir noch überlegen... alles besser, als was Ich jetzt habe


----------



## Flo7 (20. Februar 2020)

Excellent959 schrieb:


> suche nach einer leichteren Kasette, aber werde es mir noch überlegen... alles besser, als was Ich jetzt habe



Leichte 12fach Kassetten für Shimano Freilauf gibt bei Aliexpress...









						37.65US $ 23% OFF|SONNENSCHEIN MTB 12 Geschwindigkeit SLR Kassette 11 50T 12 s Breite Verhältnis Ultraleicht CNC 12V Freilauf Berg bike Fahrrad Teile für Shimano| |   - AliExpress
					

Smarter Shopping, Better Living!  Aliexpress.com




					de.aliexpress.com
				




Erfahrungen hab ich damit keine.


----------



## Excellent959 (20. Februar 2020)

Ich glaube dann doch eine Eagle


----------



## Berrrnd (20. Februar 2020)

wenn beim ersten beispiel kette und kassette neu sind, ist das abspringen nicht verwunderlich.

passiert das bei neuen eagle komponenten nicht?


----------



## Ahija (20. Februar 2020)

Sunrace baut preislich interessante 12fach Kassetten für Shimano Freiläufe.









						Kassette 12-fach
					

MTB Teile Produkte kaufen im Bike-Discount Online Shop: Bike ➤ Fahrradteile ➤ MTB Teile ➤ Kassetten ➤ Kassette 12-fach ✓ BEST PRICE - Schnelle Lieferung!




					www.bike-discount.de
				




Mir ist bei meiner 11-46 Kassette das 11er Ritzel durchgebrochen. Ansonsten war ich zufrieden mit der Performance und Langlebigkeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asphaltsurfer (20. Februar 2020)

Erstaunlich, wieviele Menschen rückwärts fahren.


----------



## BigJohn (20. Februar 2020)

Komisch, dass meine ztto-Kassette die Kette nicht abwirft. Ich muss sie wohl falsch montiert haben.


----------



## md82 (20. Februar 2020)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Komisch, dass meine ztto-Kassette die Kette nicht abwirft. Ich muss sie wohl falsch montiert haben.


ZTTO hat doch eine überarbeitete Version heraus gebracht. Steht sogar in der Beschreibung von dem Typen der das Video gemacht hat. Sofort der erste Link


----------



## BigJohn (20. Februar 2020)

Ja, das sieht man im eigebetteten Video aber nicht, darum darf es durchaus auch eine anders lautende Wortmeldung im Forum geben.


----------



## Excellent959 (20. Februar 2020)

Ich hab mich schon genug über den Umwerfer geärgert, ich kaufe jetzt keine billige Kassette um die Show fortzusetzen. Aber trotzdem danke vielmals für die Vorschläge. Ich glaube 250 Euro für den GX Eagle Upgrade kit ist Ok...


----------



## BigJohn (20. Februar 2020)

Excellent959 schrieb:


> Ich glaube 250 Euro für den GX Eagle Upgrade kit ist Ok...


Absolut, aber bei deinem Freilauf musst du dann noch eine billige Kassette kaufen.


----------



## hasardeur (20. Februar 2020)

oder einen anderen Freilauf für durchschnittlich 50€, was bzgl. Budget eine Punktlandung bedeutet.


----------



## Excellent959 (20. Februar 2020)

Ich fahre durchschnittlich 75km/ Woche und glaube, dass sich ein ‚besseres upgrade‘ lohnen würde. Ja, die 75 Euro für den XD Freilauf ist mühsam, aber was soll's . 

Vielleicht bekomme Ich noch 100 Euro für meine Sram Schaltgruppe...


----------



## oldwoodkai (20. Februar 2020)

Excellent959 schrieb:


> Ich fahre durchschnittlich 75km/ Woche und glaube, dass sich ein ‚besseres upgrade‘ lohnen würde. Ja, die 75 Euro für den XD Freilauf ist mühsam, aber was soll's .
> 
> Vielleicht bekomme Ich noch 100 Euro für meine Sram Schaltgruppe...



zur Sunrace Kassette kann ich folgendes berichten
ich fahre meine Eagle seit November mit folgender Zusammenstellung
GX Shifter und Schaltwerk, Stahl Kettenblatt (NX?), Sunrace Kassette und X01 Kette
Das Set hat jetzt bei echt richtig bescheidenen Wetter hier im Norden 1000km runter 
und schaltet und läuft immer noch super


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Knuspel (20. Februar 2020)

xrated schrieb:


> Gibt es eine günstige Dropper die was taugt?



BrandX Dropper. Hab die als 150mm am Hardtail und funktioniert super. Die 170mm gibts bei Amazon für 130€.

Achja, am gleichen Rad fahr ich eine Sunrace Kassette und die funktioniert auch super.


----------



## hasardeur (22. Februar 2020)

Ich suche einen günstigen Nabensatz.

Einsatzgebiet: Freerider
15x110 / 12x148
xD Freilauf
mind. 28 Loch
J-Bend

Ich habe ganz gute Erfahrungen mit Formula gemacht, besonders den High Engagement, kann sie aber nirgends zum Erwerb finden.
Gewicht ist zweitrangig.


----------



## BigJohn (22. Februar 2020)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Ich suche einen günstigen Nabensatz.
> 
> Einsatzgebiet: Freerider
> 15x110 / 12x148
> ...


Ich hätte nen neuen Satz Sun Ringlé src übrig


----------



## freetourer (22. Februar 2020)

Ich suche auch eine Nabe:

Boost 148x12
28-Loch
6-Loch
J-Bend

Gerne eine DT Swiss 350 - um/bzw weniger als 100.-


----------



## hasardeur (22. Februar 2020)

freetourer schrieb:


> Ich suche auch eine Nabe:
> 
> Boost 148x12
> 28-Loch
> ...



Vielleicht gibt der Kollege hier sie für 100€ ab...





__





						Naben: 199 Angebote auf Bikemarkt.MTB-News.de
					

Naben ➤ neu & gebraucht ➤ kaufen und verkaufen auf Bikemarkt.MTB-News.de ➤ Riesige Auswahl - gute Preise ➤ aktuell 1 Artikel online




					bikemarkt.mtb-news.de


----------



## sp00n82 (22. Februar 2020)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Ich suche einen günstigen Nabensatz.
> 
> Einsatzgebiet: Freerider
> 15x110 / 12x148
> ...


Die Commencal-Laufräder haben Formula Naben.
Sonderlich gut aufgebaut waren sie aber bei mir nicht. ?









						COMMENCAL 2018 | E13 FELGEN / FORMULA NABEN ALC ENDURO LAUFRADSATZ
					

COMMENCAL E13 FELGEN / FORMULA NABEN ALC ENDURO LAUFRADSATZ



					www.commencal-store.de
				




Ansonsten findet man zu Formula Naben nicht allzu viel, selbst Infos sind schwer aufzutreiben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (22. Februar 2020)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Die Commencal-Laufräder haben Formula Naben.
> Sonderlich gut aufgebaut waren sie aber bei mir nicht. ?
> 
> 
> ...



Ja, daher kenne ich sie ja. Einen LRS für 229€ zentriere ich gerne nach, wenn die Komponenten passen - und das tun sie. Die Naben sind wirklich nicht verkehrt. sehr geringer Einrastwinkel und ansonsten halt Naben, wie andere auch.


----------



## Knuspel (23. Februar 2020)

Was wäre ein guter Preis für eine neue Yari, 29" mit 160mm Federweg und Boost? 51mm Offset.

Aktuell gehen die Lyriks im Sale bei 500€ weg und die Yaris für 450€, was ich im Vergleich etwas teuer finde.


----------



## hasardeur (23. Februar 2020)

Knuspel schrieb:


> Was wäre ein guter Preis für eine neue Yari, 29" mit 160mm Federweg und Boost? 51mm Offset.
> 
> Aktuell gehen die Lyriks im Sale bei 500€ weg und die Yaris für 450€, was ich im Vergleich etwas teuer finde.



Welche Lyrik gibt es für 500€? Bestimmt nicht die Ultimate. Dann doch eine Yari kaufen und die Dämpfung gegen eine Tunerkartusche tauschen. Der Rest ist ja identisch. Wenn eine einfach Dämpfung genügt, dann greif zur 500€-Lyrik (Select?).


----------



## BigJohn (23. Februar 2020)

Knuspel schrieb:


> Was wäre ein guter Preis für eine neue Yari, 29" mit 160mm Federweg und Boost? 51mm Offset.
> 
> Aktuell gehen die Lyriks im Sale bei 500€ weg und die Yaris für 450€, was ich im Vergleich etwas teuer finde.


Der Straßenpreis für eine yari sind dank rcz ca. 300€


----------



## hasardeur (23. Februar 2020)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Der Straßenpreis für eine yari sind dank rcz ca. 300€



RCZ ist sicher keine Referenz für Strassenpreise. Die verscherbeln ihre Ware teils unter OEM EK. Aktuell günstigster Kurs sind etwa 430€ (140 mm, 29", non-boost) . Aber ja, wenn man Zeit hat, dann abonniert man sich am besten den RCZ-Newsletter und schlägt zu, wenn es ein Angebot gibt. Lieferzeiten sind gern 20 Wochen und mehr. Das muss man auch berücksichtigen. Ob man dann das genau gesuchte Modell erwischt, ist aber auch purer Zufall. Wenn einem die eingelaserten SAG-Skalen nicht stören, kann man aber auch eine 140 mm Yari auf 160 mm umbauen.


----------



## Nd-60 (23. Februar 2020)

rcz. 
yari 150mm, 29+ für 265 Euro inkl. Versand, das war sehr günstig. Die war sogar ab Lager verfügbar und binnen 3 Tagen da.


----------



## BigJohn (23. Februar 2020)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Lieferzeiten sind gern 20 Wochen und mehr.


Werktage ?
20 Wochen sind es nur bei den dt Laufradsätzen, wobei ich schon mehrere Monate auf ne fox Gabel gewartet hab.


----------



## Knuspel (23. Februar 2020)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Welche Lyrik gibt es für 500€? Bestimmt nicht die Ultimate.



Bin von diesem Angebot ausgegangen





						RockShox Lyrik RCT3 29" Debon Air 160 Tapered Boost kaufen | Bike-Discount
					

Bikes und Fahrer verschieben die Grenzen des Endurofahrens immer weiter und weiter, indem sie das Gelände befahren, das früher nur mit Downhill-Bikes befahrbar war. Die Lyrik ist für diese Fahrräder und Fahrer gemacht. Basierend auf dem weltbekannten Pike, bietet die RockShox Lyrik alle Vorteile...




					www.bike-discount.de


----------



## hasardeur (23. Februar 2020)

Knuspel schrieb:


> Bin von diesem Angebot ausgegangen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Guter Kurs, fahre die auch in 27,5“. Die Federung ist wie beim aktuellen Modell, die Dämpfung nicht ganz, aber die Nachteile zu vernachlässigen. Bin mit der Dämpfung und DebonAir bisher ganz zufrieden. Eine AWK vermisse ich bisher nicht.


----------



## Flo7 (23. Februar 2020)

Hier die RC2 29" Boost um 529€ Code *RCZBAS1*





						ROCKSHOX 2019 Fork LYRIK RC2 29" DeBonAir 180mm BOOST 15x110mm Tapered Red (00.4019.781.016) RCZ Bike Shop
					

ROCKSHOX 2019 Fork LYRIK RC2 29




					www.rczbikeshop.com


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chr_ist_ian (24. Februar 2020)

_*Reverse Components Escape Pedal (gold)*_

Hallo,
ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Angebot für die Reverse Escape in gold. Die Onlineshops die ich fand, rufen die UVP von 79,90 EUR dafür auf. Ich hatte das Modell in weiß vor ein paar Jahren noch für 60 EUR inkl. Versand bekommen und hoffe nun dank eurer Hilfe wieder auf so ein Angebot.
Besten Dank schon mal.


----------



## der-gute (24. Februar 2020)

chr_ist_ian schrieb:


> Ich hatte das Modell in weiß *vor ein paar Jahren* noch für 60 EUR inkl. Versand bekommen


Finde den Fehler...


----------



## Deleted 283425 (24. Februar 2020)

chr_ist_ian schrieb:


> _*Reverse Components Escape Pedal (gold)*_
> 
> Hallo,
> ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Angebot für die Reverse Escape in gold. Die Onlineshops die ich fand, rufen die UVP von 79,90 EUR dafür auf. Ich hatte das Modell in weiß vor ein paar Jahren noch für 60 EUR inkl. Versand bekommen und hoffe nun dank eurer Hilfe wieder auf so ein Angebot.
> Besten Dank schon mal.



Ist ne nur ein umgelabeltes Wellgo, vielleicht findest das irgendwo? https://en.wellgopedal.com/products_detail_3_289.htm?ppcid=3&id=289


----------



## chr_ist_ian (24. Februar 2020)

JohSch schrieb:


> Ist ne nur ein umgelabeltes Wellgo, vielleicht findest das irgendwo? https://en.wellgopedal.com/products_detail_3_289.htm?ppcid=3&id=289



Danke für den Hinweis, ich habe gleich mal eine erste Suche nach "Wellgo 117"gestartet, aber noch keinen Händler gefunden, der sie (in gold) führt.


----------



## Montigomo (24. Februar 2020)

Ich weiss eigentlich nicht was für ein Unterschied zwischen Escape und E-Escape (für Ebike)...
Edit: ausserdem die sind leider schwarz und nicht gold...








						Reverse E-escape MTB Pedal 30202 Black Paar E-mtb online kaufen | eBay
					

Entdecken Sie Reverse E-escape MTB Pedal 30202 Black Paar E-mtb in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



					www.ebay.de


----------



## VincentandVega (24. Februar 2020)

Montigomo schrieb:


> Unterschied zwischen Escape und E-Escape



Die E-Escapes verfügen über eine geringere Festigkeit, da die meiste Kraft ja aus dem Motor kommt und nicht wie bei nicht motorisierten Bikes über die Pedale auf die Kurbel übertragen wird.
Zusätzlich ist die Plattform für das Fahren in Gesundheitsschuhen oder Birkenstocks optimiert.


----------



## Montigomo (24. Februar 2020)

VincentandVega schrieb:


> Die E-Escapes verfügen über eine geringere Festigkeit, da die meiste Kraft ja aus dem Motor kommt und nicht wie bei nicht motorisierten Bikes über die Pedale auf die Kurbel übertragen wird.
> Zusätzlich ist die Plattform für das Fahren in Gesundheitsschuhen oder Birkenstocks optimiert.


Alles klar. 
Birkenstocks optimiert


----------



## Xjrbenjamin (24. Februar 2020)

Kennt wer ein gutes Angebote für einen DVO Topaz t3 in 230x65. Den günstigsten Preis habe ich beim Probikeshop mit ca. 408€ gesehen.


----------



## Flo7 (24. Februar 2020)

Xjrbenjamin schrieb:


> Kennt wer ein gutes Angebote für einen DVO Topaz t3 in 230x65. Den günstigsten Preis habe ich beim Probikeshop mit ca. 408€ gesehen.




Ich würde warten, aktuell kommen die DVO Sachen von RCZ und da fällt sicher was in den Bikemarkt 

Edit: Falls es auch ein Jade macht, hier um 308€: https://www.bike24.de/p1308359.html?q=Dvo+jade


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xjrbenjamin (24. Februar 2020)

Danke für den Tip mit dem Bikemarkt. Ich beobachte mal was sich dort tut.
Einen Coildämpfer möchte ich eigentlich nicht, das macht das Jeffsy zu Abfahrtlastig.


----------



## michel77 (26. Februar 2020)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Die Commencal-Laufräder haben Formula Naben.
> Sonderlich gut aufgebaut waren sie aber bei mir nicht. ?
> 
> 
> ...





hasardeur schrieb:


> Ja, daher kenne ich sie ja. Einen LRS für 229€ zentriere ich gerne nach, wenn die Komponenten passen - und das tun sie. Die Naben sind wirklich nicht verkehrt. sehr geringer Einrastwinkel und ansonsten halt Naben, wie andere auch.


Ich überlege mir, den Laufradsatz zu kaufen, und wüsste gern, wie viele Rastpunkte der Freilauf hat.


----------



## sp00n82 (26. Februar 2020)

michel77 schrieb:


> Ich überlege mir, den Laufradsatz zu kaufen, und wüsste gern, wie viele Rastpunkte der Freilauf hat.


Viele. So viele, dass ich nicht 100% genau zählen konnte, aber ich bin auf so um die 80 gekommen.


----------



## hasardeur (26. Februar 2020)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Viele. So viele, dass ich nicht 100% genau zählen konnte, aber ich bin auf so um die 80 gekommen.



Habe auch nicht gezählt, aber allein wegen des Geräuschs erst gedacht, dass es ein Zahnscheibenfreilauf ist.


----------



## michel77 (26. Februar 2020)

Danke Euch beiden, das hilft mir schon mal weiter!


----------



## san82 (1. März 2020)

Servus, gibt es irgendwo ein Angebot oder einen Gutschein mit dem man paar Euro beim Oneup Dropper V2 mit 180 mm spart?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bushDoctor (1. März 2020)

Da würde ich mich ranhängen. Hat jmd. vielleicht einen Coupon-Code


----------



## xrated (4. März 2020)

suche eine Yari 29 mit 51mm Offset


----------



## Goldsprint (5. März 2020)

Suche ein Newmen SL A.35 oder auch 30 Vorderrad in 29", Boost und 6-Loch.


----------



## Nenoflow (5. März 2020)

san82 schrieb:


> Servus, gibt es irgendwo ein Angebot oder einen Gutschein mit dem man paar Euro beim Oneup Dropper V2 mit 180 mm spart?



Hänge mich auch ran

...alternativ würd ich nich noch mehr über einne Schnapper bei ner Bikeyoke Divine 185 freuen, kann gern ohne Remote sein.


----------



## Montigomo (5. März 2020)

Nenoflow schrieb:


> Hänge mich auch ran
> 
> ...alternativ würd ich nich noch mehr über einne Schnapper bei ner Bikeyoke Divine 185 freuen, kann gern ohne Remote sein.








						Suche/Biete Gutscheine
					

Damit der Schnäppchenjägerthread nicht immer mit den Gutscheinanfragen/-angeboten überschwemmt wird wäre es super wenn Anfragen/Angebote hier eingestellt werden.




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## Nenoflow (5. März 2020)

Montigomo schrieb:


> Suche/Biete Gutscheine
> 
> 
> Damit der Schnäppchenjägerthread nicht immer mit den Gutscheinanfragen/-angeboten überschwemmt wird wäre es super wenn Anfragen/Angebote hier eingestellt werden.
> ...



Danke dür den Hinweis, das war jetzt nicht zwangsläufig auf Gutscheine bezogen.

Freue mich auch wenn Jemand einen günstigen Anbieter findet. Gerade die Bikeyoke Teile finde ich überall nur zum Listenpreis.


----------



## wenners (5. März 2020)

Suche einen günstigen Helm, Grösse M-L.

Wichtig ist Schwarz und unter 50€


----------



## hasardeur (6. März 2020)

wenners schrieb:


> Suche einen günstigen Helm, Grösse M-L.
> 
> Wichtig ist Schwarz und unter 50€



Ich denke, wichtig ist, dass er passt. Ansonsten schau mal bei berg-ab.de. Die haben immer gute Angebote.


----------



## oli_obi (6. März 2020)

wenners schrieb:


> Suche einen günstigen Helm, Grösse M-L.
> 
> Wichtig ist Schwarz und unter 50€



Die Helme von PlanetX werden in einigen Foren gelobt:








						On-One Enduro MTB Helmet
					






					www.planetx.co.uk


----------



## Mr_Chicks (6. März 2020)

Hallo

Suche eine Formula Selva S, 160mm, 27,5, Ultraviolet. 
Jemand nen Tipp?
Unter 1000€ wäre toll.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gunfire (7. März 2020)

Mr_Chicks schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Suche eine Formula Selva S, 160mm, 27,5, Ultraviolet.
> Jemand nen Tipp?
> Unter 1000€ wäre toll.



Was günstigeres ist mir nicht bekannt:




__





						Formula Selva S 27,5 Zoll Federgabel - 160mm - Tapered - 15x110mm Boost - ultraviolet
					

Formula Selva S 27,5 Zoll Federgabel - 160mm - Tapered - 15x110mm Boost - ultraviolet




					www.bike24.de


----------



## Trail Surfer (7. März 2020)

Ich suche eine 100mm Gabel für 29“, funktional nicht unter Reba RL und nicht über 300 Euro. ?

Merci! ??


----------



## Deleted 30320 (8. März 2020)

Ah ... er merkert das Fahr.technik nicht reicht und ersetzt wiedermal durch Technik


----------



## san82 (8. März 2020)

Servus, weiß jemand ob man die Magura MDR-P Scheiben in 203mm irgenwo für unter 40 Euro bekommt? danke


----------



## ders (8. März 2020)

Moinsen,

Ich suche ein Vorsprung Smashpot für eine Lyrik (Ultimate).
Bin für jeden (günstigeren) Hinweis dankbar!!

lg


----------



## TimmiT93 (8. März 2020)

hat jemand grade zufällig ein gutes Angebot für eine fox 36 factory 29 zoll ?


----------



## Canyon-Freak (9. März 2020)

TimmiT93 schrieb:


> hat jemand grade zufällig ein gutes Angebot für eine fox 36 factory 29 zoll ?


Hast ne PN.


----------



## Goldsprint (11. März 2020)

Hallo, ich suche möglichst günstig eine Shimano XT 1x12-fach Gruppe, bestehend aus

Kassette
Schaltwerk
Shifter
Kurbel(-arme)



Canyon-Freak schrieb:


> Hast ne PN.


Die Fox 36 würde mich auch interessieren ;-)


----------



## bushDoctor (11. März 2020)

Canyon-Freak schrieb:


> Hast ne PN.


Hast du für mich auch einen Hinweis zur Fox 36?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Canyon-Freak (11. März 2020)

bushDoctor schrieb:


> Hast du für mich auch einen Hinweis zur Fox 36?


Schreib mich doch kurz mal per PN an ;-)


----------



## Remux (13. März 2020)

Jemand einen wirklich günstigen Fullface bei BMO gefunden? Nach einem Quercheck sind alle interessanten Helme auf dem üblichen Marktniveau und nichts wirklich interessant. Suche für meine Freundin was günstiges Richtung Fox Proframe, Giro Switchblade u.Ä. für Enduro


----------



## hasardeur (13. März 2020)

Preisrange? Größe?


----------



## Remux (13. März 2020)

Größe wohl S. Preisrange wenns geht bis 130€ max.


----------



## hasardeur (13. März 2020)

Wiggle hat ein paar günstige Angebote. Ein paar Euro wirst Du aber drauflegen müssen.


----------



## san82 (13. März 2020)

Remux schrieb:


> Größe wohl S. Preisrange wenns geht bis 130€ max.



Wenn du paar Euro drauflegst bekommst du bei merlincycles nen Top Helm. Hab mir den letztens bestellt und bin super zufrieden (Tipp: auf Pfund umstellen bei der Bezahlung):





						Troy Lee Designs Stage Stealth MIPS Full Face Helmet | Merlin Cycles
					

Buy your Troy Lee Designs Stage Stealth MIPS Full Face Helmet at Merlin. Free worldwide delivery available on most items!




					www.merlincycles.com


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Excellent959 (14. März 2020)

Suche einen XL 29‘er Hardtail Rahmen mit 12x142 Steckachse.


----------



## alois (17. März 2020)

Hallo, jemand ne Idee, wo ich den Leatt DBX 3.0 Enduro V2 am liebsten in grün bekommen kann?
Danke schon mal


----------



## Chriszu (17. März 2020)

Gibts gerade irgendwo eine 29er Trail Gabel mit Boost Achse 130-140mm um nen günstigen Kurs? 
Pike oder Fox 34?


----------



## hasardeur (18. März 2020)

Suche eine GX Eagle Kassette. Günstigster Preis, den ich finden konnte liegt bei 134€ (r2-bike).


----------



## ce23 (19. März 2020)

Suche einen relativ kompakten Rucksack mit Platz für eine Wasserflasche und zur vorübergehenden Aufbewahrung der Protektoren für Knie und Ellenbogen. Helm kann gerne außen befestigt werden. Hat da jemand einen Tipp?

Hosen bräuchte ich auch 1-2 neue 

Edit: grad einen Rucksack bestellt, hier gibt es gute Preise:



			https://www.idealo.de/preisvergleich/OffersOfProduct/200011524_-moab-jam-24-black-2020-jack-wolfskin.html
		




			https://www.idealo.de/preisvergleich/OffersOfProduct/200011532_-moab-jam-30-black-2020-jack-wolfskin.html
		




			https://www.idealo.de/preisvergleich/OffersOfProduct/200013716_-moab-jam-34-black-2020-jack-wolfskin.html


----------



## Fieser-Kardinal (21. März 2020)

Weiß jemand ein gutes Angebot für den Power2Max SRAM Single Boost Spider Powermeter?

Ich finde nur die Power2Max Seite, machen die Direktvertrieb?


----------



## bobons (21. März 2020)

Chriszu schrieb:


> Gibts gerade irgendwo eine 29er Trail Gabel mit Boost Achse 130-140mm um nen günstigen Kurs?
> Pike oder Fox 34?





Flo7 schrieb:


> *Stock limité
> **Paiement par carte bancaire uniquement / PAYPAL
> Délais à prévoir : 6 semaines après votre paiement
> Pour payer par carte bancaire, merci de choisir l'option de paiement Paypal, puis "Je n'ai pas de compte Paypal*
> ...


----------



## Ghoste (21. März 2020)

Auch wenn etwas außer der Reihe, suche gerade einen 26“ Rahmen (Größe M, Fahrer ca 175cm) mit Steckachse 12x142 hinten.
Freue mich über Tips. Preis as cheap as possible


----------



## Marshall6 (23. März 2020)

Suche ein richtig gutes Angebot für das Orbea Occam 2020 H30 oder H20, Größe L in schwarz.


----------



## Thebike69 (23. März 2020)

Hallo, ich suche einen Boost 29 Laufradsatz mit 30mm Felgeninnenweite und 12fach XD Freilauf für AM/EN für etwa 800€.
Laut und Leicht soll er sein ☝?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swindle (23. März 2020)

Hallo, bin auf der Suche nach einem günstigen Satz Maxxis Minion DHR 2 27,5 x 2,4 Maxxgrip bzw. MaxxTerra


----------



## Fieser-Kardinal (25. März 2020)

Gibt es gerade ein gutes Angebot für eine Garmin Fenix 6 Pro oder Sapphire? Gerne auch das Modell 6X


----------



## Albschrat (26. März 2020)

Fieser-Kardinal schrieb:


> Gibt es gerade ein gutes Angebot für eine Garmin Fenix 6 Pro oder Sapphire? Gerne auch das Modell 6X











						Garmin fenix 6X Pro GPS Multisport-Smartwatch
					

Die fenix 6X Pro GPS Multisport-Smartwatch von Garmin begleitet Dich bei jedem Abenteuer Die fenix 6X Pro GPS Smartwatch von Garmin hat das größte Display und liefert die längste Akkulaufzeit der fenix-6-Serie. Die Pro-Version enthält vorinstallierte




					www.bike-components.de


----------



## Nd-60 (26. März 2020)

Fieser-Kardinal schrieb:


> Gibt es gerade ein gutes Angebot für eine Garmin Fenix 6 Pro oder Sapphire? Gerne auch das Modell 6X


Bei der F6 gibts wohl probleme mit dem saphir glas, viele nutzer beschwehren sich über kratzer.


----------



## Fieser-Kardinal (26. März 2020)

Wo ist das denn zu lesen? Habe im Garmin Forum gesehen dass es mit den ersten Serien wohl Displayprobleme gegeben hat, diese aber mittlerweile gelöst sein sollen.


----------



## Nd-60 (27. März 2020)

Fieser-Kardinal schrieb:


> Wo ist das denn zu lesen? Habe im Garmin Forum gesehen dass es mit den ersten Serien wohl Displayprobleme gegeben hat, diese aber mittlerweile gelöst sein sollen.







__





						Fenix 6x sapphire glass scratches - fēnix 6 series - Wearables - Garmin Forums
					

A dedicated community for Garmin users to ask questions, provide answers, and share feedback.




					forums.garmin.com
				





hier 1 beispiel aus dem Forum


----------



## famagoer (29. März 2020)

Thebike69 schrieb:


> Hallo, ich suche einen Boost 29 Laufradsatz mit 30mm Felgeninnenweite und 12fach XD Freilauf für AM/EN für etwa 800€.
> Laut und Leicht soll er sein ☝?











						TUNE Laufradsatz 29" Race 29 Endurance 6-Loch | 15x110 mm/12x148 mm B, 657,50 €
					

TUNE Laufradsatz 29" Race 29 Endurance 6-Loch | 15x110 mm/12x148 mm BOOST Steckachse Für alle Biker die auch auf 2,8" breiten Schlappen nicht auf einen gewi




					r2-bike.com
				





Fotos von mir:


----------



## elbstone (30. März 2020)

Hi,
ich suche einen Wahoo Elemnt Roam unter 314€ oder 322€ inkl. Versand.
Hat vielleicht jemand was günstigeres im Angebot?

Thx & Ride on


----------



## der-gute (31. März 2020)

Suche ZS44/28.6 EC44/40 Steuersatz.

Bang for the buck!

Farbe: JA, aber eigentlich egal.

Ggf. auch nur eine obere ZS44/28.6 oder EC44/28.6 Schale.

PS: auch gerne gut gebraucht...aber das gehört hier nicht her.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarcoFibr (1. April 2020)

Hätte einen neuen Tune Babo für 50 Euro in Rot Elox!


----------



## Canyon-Freak (1. April 2020)

Shimano SLX 1x11 Schaltgruppe inkl. Kurbel (non Boost)


----------



## freetourer (1. April 2020)

Gibt doch bei Wiggle


der-gute schrieb:


> Suche ZS44/28.6 EC44/40 Steuersatz.
> 
> Bang for the buck!
> 
> ...



Gibt doch bei Wiggle die BrandX für kleines Geld...


----------



## der-gute (1. April 2020)

freetourer schrieb:


> Gibt doch bei Wiggle die BrandX für kleines Geld...


hab grad zum ersten Mal bei AliExpress bestellt.
10€, kannma ja ma probiern




MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Hätte einen neuen Tune Babo für 50 Euro in Rot Elox!


tune? Kommt mir nie mehr ans Beik


----------



## MarcoFibr (1. April 2020)

Hab ich noch keine schlechten Erfahrungen mit gemacht!


----------



## Artos (1. April 2020)

Ich suche für meinen Junior (6 Jahre alt) einen neuen Helm. Hersteller und Modelljahr zweitrangig. Preis Leistung sollte einfach passen.

greetz
der art


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geisterfahrer (2. April 2020)

Artos schrieb:


> Ich suche für meinen Junior (6 Jahre alt) einen neuen Helm. Hersteller und Modelljahr zweitrangig. Preis Leistung sollte einfach passen.
> 
> greetz
> der art


Würde ich, sofern bei Euch irgendwie möglich, vor Ort kaufen. Am wichtigsten ist die Passform, dann, dass er gefällt. Sonst setzt er ihn eh nicht auf.


----------



## fzephyr (2. April 2020)

Suche Funktionsshirt alla heat gear von under armour oder ähnliches in L oder XL ... am besten kurzärmlich oder ärmerlos


----------



## Trail Surfer (2. April 2020)

Suche Sram XG-119*9 *günstiger als 230 Euro, neu mit Rechnung aus DE.


----------



## Flo7 (3. April 2020)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Suche Sram XG-119*9 *günstiger als 230 Euro, neu mit Rechnung aus DE.



Falls dir die Rechnung nicht so wichtig ist, beobachte Ebay-kleinanzeigen und Co. Hab letzte Woche meine XG1199 gekauft, neu vom Neurad demontiert um 70€ inkl Versand!


----------



## hansbua (3. April 2020)

Suche einen SC 5010 V3 AL oder CC Rahmen in L. Gibts das derzeit irgendwo vergünstigt?


----------



## Mr_Chicks (3. April 2020)

hansbua schrieb:


> Suche einen SC 5010 V3 AL oder CC Rahmen in L. Gibts das derzeit irgendwo vergünstigt?



Bitte









						Santa Cruz 5010 27'' 3CC FS DPX2 Fact Rahmenset
					

Das 5010 von SANTA CRUZ ist der größte Spaß, den man auf zwei Rädern haben kann, und Danny MacAskills Trailbike der Wahl. Es verwandelt Trails in Pumptracks und kleine Kanten…




					www.sport-schindele.de


----------



## crashtest212 (3. April 2020)

der-gute schrieb:


> hab grad zum ersten Mal bei AliExpress bestellt.
> 10€, kannma ja ma probiern
> 
> 
> ...


komm(t) vor


----------



## famagoer (3. April 2020)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Suche Sram XG-119*9 *günstiger als 230 Euro, neu mit Rechnung aus DE.


Kannst meine haben! 400km, 85 Euro inkl. Versand zu Dir! Bin auf 1x12 umgestiegen.


----------



## akri1337 (3. April 2020)

bin auf der suche für meinen sohnemann:
ein 14" rad soll her
ins auge ist mir das early rider belter/seeker gesprungen
bmo hat zwar grad 20% auf kinderräder, aber early rider sind ausgenommen von der aktion 
falls jemand einen tipp hat, wäre der kleine und ich sehr dankbar!

lg akri


----------



## Bluesboy (3. April 2020)

Erledigt!
Hallo,
ich suche eine  Garmin Instinct in schwarz, evtl. auch dunkelblau oder gelb. Die gab es schon immer wieder mal für um die 190,-.  Alles unter €200 (inkl. Versand) wäre interessant, genauso auch eine gute gebrauchte mit Kassenzettel zu entsprechendem Preis.

Gruß mit Blues
Markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_raubfisch (5. April 2020)

Ich suche eine Syntace P6 Alu in 27,2mm und 380 oder 420mm Länge. Habt ihr einen günstigen Preis gesehen?


----------



## Halorider (5. April 2020)

san82 schrieb:


> Servus, gibt es irgendwo ein Angebot oder einen Gutschein mit dem man paar Euro beim Oneup Dropper V2 mit 180 mm spart?


wäre interessant


----------



## momijishohin (6. April 2020)

Suche einen günstigen 
*ProGuard BOLT ON*
Falls jemand was weiß...
Vielen Dank!


----------



## Baitman (7. April 2020)

Brauche nen breiteren Lenker... 800mm. Carbon. Gibts da gerade irgrndwo was günstiges?


----------



## bobons (7. April 2020)

Baitman schrieb:


> Brauche nen breiteren Lenker... 800mm. Carbon. Gibts da gerade irgrndwo was günstiges?





bobons schrieb:


> Billiger Carbon-Lenker für große Tiere (ohne Gewichtsbeschränkung):
> 
> Sixpack Millenium845 Carbon Low Riser MTB-Lenker - UD Carbon/white-decals - 69,99 Euro
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1011608



Gerade gepostet.


----------



## Asko (7. April 2020)

Alternative für 60€: https://www.chainreactioncycles.com/de/de/nukeproof-horizon-carbon-riserbar-lenker/rp-prod158768


----------



## Julian2002 (8. April 2020)

Suche Trust Performance the Message
- schaftlänge mind 22cm


----------



## damianfromhell (11. April 2020)

Moin, suche einen brauchbaren Montageständer. Gibt es gerade iwo was?


----------



## Ahija (11. April 2020)

Julian2002 schrieb:


> Suche Trust Performance the Message
> - schaftlänge mind 22cm


Die Firma wurde gerade erst aufgelöst. Würde ich nicht investieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EVHD (11. April 2020)

damianfromhell schrieb:


> Moin, suche einen brauchbaren Montageständer. Gibt es gerade iwo was?



Bei Lidl gib es neulich einen für 30€, echt empfehlenswert


----------



## damianfromhell (11. April 2020)

EVHD schrieb:


> Bei Lidl gib es neulich einen für 30€, echt empfehlenswert


Ich hatte den mal aber die Klaue oben hat mich nicht überzeugt. Mal von ab war der für das Geld aber echt in Ordnung


----------



## Ahija (11. April 2020)

damianfromhell schrieb:


> Moin, suche einen brauchbaren Montageständer. Gibt es gerade iwo was?


Schau mal in den Kleinanzeigen. Habe dort vor 2-3 Jahren meinen Park für 1/5 vom Preis geschossen. 
Sowas kann ja kaum kaputt gehen.. würde ich immer wieder gebraucht kaufen


----------



## Julian2002 (11. April 2020)

Ahija schrieb:


> Die Firma wurde gerade erst aufgelöst. Würde ich nicht investieren


Ich weiss, würde die Gabel aber trotzdem gerne ausprobieren. Service soll ja weiter verfügbar sein also vondemher sehe ich kein großes Problem. Danke dir trotzdem


----------



## Fabeymer (11. April 2020)

Ahija schrieb:


> Die Firma wurde gerade erst aufgelöst. Würde ich nicht investieren



Trust wurde nicht aufgelöst.


----------



## Ahija (11. April 2020)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Trust wurde nicht aufgelöst.







Ich hatte auch noch 2-3 andere Quellen, finde diese allerdings gerade nicht. Ein gesponsorter Athlet, der auf seiner Platform darüber spricht, dass die Firma aufhört, sollte aber genügen.

Aufgelöst war vll. das falsche Wort. Sie haben aufgehört, Geschäfte zu machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabeymer (11. April 2020)

Ich habe das alles mitbekommen. 
Derzeit ist es aber so, dass die Firma an sich trotz der Probleme zunächst weiter existiert und nicht aufgelöst worden ist.


----------



## Excellent959 (13. April 2020)

Suche einen leichten 29’er Hardtail Rahmen, L-XL, unter 800 €, mit Boost Achse. Kann neu oder wie neu sein....


----------



## der-gute (13. April 2020)

Planet X?






						Mountain Bike (MTB) Frames  | Planet X
					






					www.planetx.co.uk


----------



## Unbegabt (14. April 2020)

Suche ne billige Vario Sattel Stütze so um die 170 mm weg.
Vllt hat ja jemand was gesehen


----------



## Asko (14. April 2020)

bei bike24 oder crc die brand-x ascend 2 xl
musst dir selber die richtige suchen, fehlen ja einige angaben wie durchmesser und intern/extern


----------



## wolfsgut (14. April 2020)

Unbegabt schrieb:


> Suche ne billige Vario Sattel Stütze so um die 170 mm weg.
> Vllt hat ja jemand was gesehen


Extern : https://www.bike24.de/p1346934.html
Innere Zugführunge : https://www.bike24.de/p1304162.html


----------



## Nenoflow (14. April 2020)

Suche eine Schaltung möglichst als Komplettgruppe (natürlich auch die Einzelkomponenten wenn der Preis passt).

Boost und XD Freilauf sind muss, 12 Schaltstufen wären schön, womöglich reichen auch 11.
Es sollte mindestens aus der Sram GX Reihe sein, diese hab ich bisher als Eagle für 380€ im Visier. Gibts diese oder vergleichbare irgendwo billiger?


----------



## seven21 (14. April 2020)

Nenoflow schrieb:


> Suche eine Schaltung möglichst als Komplettgruppe (natürlich auch die Einzelkomponenten wenn der Preis passt).
> 
> Boost und XD Freilauf und muss, 12 Schaltstufen wären schön, womöglich reichen auch 11.
> Es sollte mindestens aus der Sram GX Reihe sein, diese hab ich bisher als Eagle für 380€ im Visier. Gibts diese oder vergleichbare irgendwo billiger?


360,—






						SRAM GX Eagle Gruppe 1x12-fach - Standard
					

SRAM GX Eagle Gruppe 1x12-fach - Standard




					www.bike24.de


----------



## Nenoflow (14. April 2020)

seven21 schrieb:


> 360,—
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Danke seven21, aber als Boost 380€
...von der Seite hab ich den angegebenen Preis.


----------



## Remux (15. April 2020)

Hat schon jemand ein günstiges Angebot der SLX 7120 Bremse gesehen? Ich finde nur immer was mit 200€, was ja der Standardpreis ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FloriLori (15. April 2020)

Weiß jemand wo es eine 27,5 Fox 36 Factroy in schwarz gibt?


----------



## Excellent959 (15. April 2020)

suche nach einer 100-120mm travel 29“ Boost Gabel, soll unter 500€ kosten.... gibts irgendwo einen guten Deal ?


----------



## Aldibiker (16. April 2020)

Servus, suche ein Bremsenset, vorn + hinten. Niveau zb sram Level... bei bike-disc unter gerade 75€. 
Merci


----------



## ernmar (16. April 2020)

Ich hätte ein gebrauchtes Set Sram Level Bremsen für 30€ inkl. Versand in D.  Bei Interesse kurze PN.


----------



## Unbegabt (16. April 2020)

Asko schrieb:


> bei bike24 oder crc die brand-x ascend 2 xl
> musst dir selber die richtige suchen, fehlen ja einige angaben wie durchmesser und intern/extern


Joa habe mir den Mal als interne Version bestellt Mal sehen was der taugt ?


----------



## trialsin (16. April 2020)

Moin,
ich suche ein AXS Upgrade Kit günstiger als 737,- Hat jemand eine Idee?
Grüsse


----------



## HarzEnduro (17. April 2020)

Ahija schrieb:


> würde ich immer wieder gebraucht kaufen


Mich nervt die untere Klemme zum Höhenverstellen des Park Tool. Die ist nicht fest genug, sodass sich der immer Dreht bei etwas schwereren Arbeiten.


----------



## hasardeur (17. April 2020)

niconj schrieb:


> Mich nervt die untere Klemme zum Höhenverstellen des Park Tool. Die ist nicht fest genug, sodass sich der immer Dreht bei etwas schwereren Arbeiten.



Einfach PCS-9 statt des PCS-10 nehmen, da passiert das nicht. Wen man den Ständer nicht dauernd in die Ecke stellen muss, braucht man den Schnellverschluss eh nicht.


----------



## Ahija (17. April 2020)

niconj schrieb:


> Mich nervt die untere Klemme zum Höhenverstellen des Park Tool. Die ist nicht fest genug, sodass sich der immer Dreht bei etwas schwereren Arbeiten.





hasardeur schrieb:


> Einfach PCS-9 statt des PCS-10 nehmen, da passiert das nicht. Wen man den Ständer nicht dauernd in die Ecke stellen muss, braucht man den Schnellverschluss eh nicht.


Genau das. Ich hab ebenfalls den zum Verschrauben - überhaupt keine Probleme. Erst Recht nicht mit der Klemmkraft. Selbst das 16kg Enduro kann ich in jeder Lage sicher klemmen um bspw. am Unterrohr oder Tretlager zu arbeiten.
Lediglich das Wegstellen ist etwas sperrig und umständlich, sollte man ihn zusammenstauchen wollen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (17. April 2020)

Ahija schrieb:


> Genau das. Ich hab ebenfalls den zum Verschrauben - überhaupt keine Probleme. Erst Recht nicht mit der Klemmkraft. Selbst das 16kg Enduro kann ich in jeder Lage sicher klemmen um bspw. am Unterrohr oder Tretlager zu arbeiten.
> Lediglich das Wegstellen ist etwas sperrig und umständlich, sollte man ihn zusammenstauchen wollen.


Wusste ich vorher nicht. Ich klapp das Ding nie zusammen.


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (18. April 2020)

Hat jemand einen Tip für Fidlock Flaschen? Gerne auch 2er Set


----------



## Flo7 (19. April 2020)

Hi,

suche  Boost Laufräder 29" Alu oder Carbon.

15x110/ 12x148mm
6Loch
ca. 30mm Maulweite
Xd Freilauf

Gewicht max 1700g

Fahrergewicht ca. 70kg
Einsatzbereich Trail/ Enduro

Preis je nach Modell 1000€ oder mehr...

Hat jemand einen Tipp?

Referenzen:
Duke fury sls mit Dt Swiss 240s und cx ray um 1299€
Newmen Sl A30 um 550€ neu beim Händler 

Danke und Lg,

Flo


----------



## GrazerTourer (19. April 2020)

Um 1000 eur kannst doch eh fast jede übliche 30mm felge für dein Gewicht mit 1700g aufbauen. Was suchst du denn genau?


----------



## BigJohn (20. April 2020)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Was suchst du denn genau?


Na ein Schnäppchen  ?


----------



## Flo7 (20. April 2020)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Um 1000 eur kannst doch eh fast jede übliche 30mm felge für dein Gewicht mit 1700g aufbauen. Was suchst du denn genau?



Was cooles in Carbon und natürlich ->



BigJohn schrieb:


> Na ein Schnäppchen  ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flo7 (20. April 2020)

Excellent959 schrieb:


> suche nach einer 100-120mm travel 29“ Boost Gabel, soll unter 500€ kosten.... gibts irgendwo einen guten Deal ?



Ist zwar 130, kann man aber glaub ich mit passenden Airshaft anpassen:









						Rockshox Reba RL Solo Luft 29 '' | Boost 15x110mm Offset 51 | Schwarz 2019 um         239,99 € statt         549,00 €
					

Finden Sie eine riesen Auswahl an Produkten auf www.alltricks.de




					www.alltricks.de


----------



## GrazerTourer (20. April 2020)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Was cooles in Carbon und natürlich ->



Dann versteh ich die fragestellung nicht. ;-) Du schreibst Alu oder Carbon und 1000 EUR. Um 1000eur in Alu findest du sofort was. ;-)


----------



## Flo7 (20. April 2020)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Dann versteh ich die fragestellung nicht. ;-) Du schreibst Alu oder Carbon und 1000 EUR. Um 1000eur in Alu findest du sofort was. ;-)




Hm, ich kann, muss aber nicht 1000€ ausgeben. Deshalb hab ich zwei Referenzen gennant und um 1000€ kauf ich mir eher kein Alu Laufradsatz, außer vlt was mit Pi Rope,  weil da nehm ich den Newmen Sla30 und alles gut.

suche Boost Laufräder 29" Alu oder Carbon.
15x110/ 12x148mm
6Loch
ca. 30mm Maulweite
Xd Freilauf
Gewicht max 1700g
Fahrergewicht ca. 70kg
Einsatzbereich Trail/ Enduro

Preis je nach Modell
Vlt ist es ohne Preis besser...

Such halt ein Schnäppchen a la BEAST, Enve oder ähnliches, kann aber auch ein Alu LRS sein, wenn der Preis passt


----------



## boblike (20. April 2020)

DT SWISS 2019 Wheelset XMC1200 SPLINE 30 29" Disc CL (15x110mm/12x148mm) SHIMANO 12sp Black *= 915.99e anstatt 2162.65e*



IN ORDER TO GET THESE PRICES, please use the code: *RCZLIK1 *n the area "Discount Codes", click "Apply Coupon" before order validation.


Jetzt must du aber schnell sein, wenn du den noch abgreifen willst.


----------



## Flo7 (20. April 2020)

boblike schrieb:


> DT SWISS 2019 Wheelset XMC1200 SPLINE 30 29" Disc CL (15x110mm/12x148mm) SHIMANO 12sp Black *= 915.99e anstatt 2162.65e*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Den hat es nichtmal gegeben wie der franz. Newsletter vor zwei Stunden kam


----------



## boblike (20. April 2020)

Na, Klasse!

Ich hab den letztes Jahr schon zu dem Preis bekommen.


----------



## NEWMBROLDGUY (20. April 2020)

Sorry if wrong part of forum  

I am looking to buy 2019 Foxy RR/XR or Dune XR and hope to find BIG Discount because they seem very high priced for the specifications.


----------



## Asko (20. April 2020)

NEWMBROLDGUY schrieb:


> Sorry if wrong part of forum
> 
> I am looking to buy 2019 Foxy RR/XR or Dune XR and hope to find BIG Discount because they seem very high priced for the specifications.








						Mondraker DUNE CARBON XR kaufen | Bike-Discount
					

Das Super Enduro Dune Carbon XR der berühmten spanischen Radmanufaktur Mondraker überzeugt auf Anhieb mit ausgewählten Komponenten. Das edle Fox-Fahrwerk mit Kashima-Beschichtung geht mit 170 mm Federweg vorne wie hinten an den Start und bügelt locker alle Unebenheiten auf dem Trail glatt – so...




					www.bike-discount.de
				









						Mondraker FOXY CARBON RR 29 SE  kaufen | Bike-Discount
					

Das richtig leichte Carbon-Fully FOXY ist mit seinen ausgeprägten All Mountain-Fähigkeiten das Bike für alle Ansprüche der spanischen Edelmarke Mondraker. Die exklusive Ausstattung stellt die meisten anderen Bikes in den Schatten – angefangen bei der kabellosen, elektronischen Schaltgruppe SRAM...




					www.bike-discount.de


----------



## NEWMBROLDGUY (20. April 2020)

[QUOTE = "Asko, post: 16526346, member: 219929"]
[URL unfurl = "true"] https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/mondraker-dune-carbon-xr-980797 [/ URL]

[URL unfurl = "true"] https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/mondraker-foxy-carbon-rr-29-se-980843 [/ URL]
[/ QUOTE]

Thank you / Thank you Asko 

Funny thing is I Just found them before coming back here 
I was looking at reviews on google sites and seen LOTS of Very Bad ones.
But this price is amazing.

*Updated*

Today the Discount % Drop from 31% to 22% So New price +520 Euros. 

New price = €4,536.81


----------



## sir-florian (21. April 2020)

Suche XC Race Hardtail Oberklasse Größe S/M

Epic HT, Cdale FSI, ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Unbegabt (21. April 2020)

Moin zusammen 
suche ein gutes tubeless sealing Kit oder halt so gute Angebote für Felgenband milch und Ventile


----------



## Flo7 (21. April 2020)

sir-florian schrieb:


> Suche XC Race Hardtail Oberklasse Größe S/M
> 
> Epic HT, Cdale FSI, ...



Cannondale F-Si Hi-Mod Limited Edition -44%





						Cannondale F-Si CARBON Hi-MOD Limited Edition Mountainbike - 2019 - BBQ
					

Cannondale F-Si CARBON Hi-MOD Limited Edition Mountainbike - 2019 - BBQ




					www.bike24.de


----------



## Diablokg (21. April 2020)

Unbegabt schrieb:


> Moin zusammen
> suche ein gutes tubeless sealing Kit oder halt so gute Angebote für Felgenband milch und Ventile



hier


----------



## Ahija (21. April 2020)

Jemand was günstigeres gesehen als 52,50€?

Continental Kaiser Projekt Apex 2020 27.5x2.4"








						CONTINENTAL Reifen Der Kaiser 27,5 x 2,40 Projekt BlackChili APEX, 50,00 €
					

CONTINENTAL Reifen Der Kaiser 27,5 x 2,40 Projekt BlackChili APEX Der Kaiser greift die Piste an Er ist Contis Downhill Spezialist für harte, sandige Böden




					r2-bike.com


----------



## Nd-60 (21. April 2020)

Ahija schrieb:


> Jemand was günstigeres gesehen als 52,50€?
> 
> Continental Kaiser Projekt Apex 2020 27.5x2.4"
> 
> ...


ist evtl. nicht 2020 sieht aber ähnlich aus   





						Continental Der Kaiser Projekt ProTection Apex - MTB-Faltreifen - 27.5 x 2.4 Zoll - schwarz
					

Continental ▶ Der Kaiser Projekt: Race-Reifen für die härtesten Strecken! Mit ProTection-Lage, Apex-Versteifung & BlackChili Compound. ▶ Ausführung: 27.5 x 2.4 Zoll - schwarz




					www.bike24.de
				




42.90


----------



## Ahija (21. April 2020)

Member57 schrieb:


> ist evtl. nicht 2020 sieht aber ähnlich aus
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Projekt Protection Apex = 2018er Version. 
Projekt Apex = 2020er Version.

Frag nicht wer sich das ausgedacht hat...


----------



## Maledivo (21. April 2020)

Ahija schrieb:


> Jemand was günstigeres gesehen als 52,50€?
> 
> Continental Kaiser Projekt Apex 2020 27.5x2.4"
> 
> ...



Ja in Bonn bei Sport Kartell für 50,95 Euro.

Versand wäre 4,90 Euro ...

Kaiser 2020


----------



## Montigomo (23. April 2020)

Hallo,
ich suche die Trigger 2/3x10 von Shimano. XT für ca. 50 Euro incl. Versand oder SLX für 40 Euro


----------



## hasardeur (23. April 2020)

Ich suche ein Umrüst-Kit/Adapter-Set auf Schnellspanner (9x135) für eine Hope Pro 2 Nabe. Es geht mir gar nicht um den mega kleinen Preis. Man findet dazu einfach nichts mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bs99 (23. April 2020)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Was cooles in Carbon und natürlich ->


Frag mal bei Wolfgang an was noch geht... 





						Laufräder: 738 Angebote auf Bikemarkt.MTB-News.de
					

Laufräder ➤ neu & gebraucht ➤ kaufen und verkaufen auf Bikemarkt.MTB-News.de ➤ Riesige Auswahl - gute Preise ➤ aktuell 738 Artikel online




					bikemarkt.mtb-news.de


----------



## Flo7 (23. April 2020)

bs99 schrieb:


> Frag mal bei Wolfgang an was noch geht...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Danke, zum Pancho hab ich ne direkte Quelle...


----------



## bs99 (23. April 2020)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Danke, zum Pancho hab ich ne direkte Quelle...


Ich fahre das Vorjahresmodell, dürfte aber bis auf die (auflackierten) decals gleich sein. Real ca. 1570g.
In Alu würde ich mir Newmen oder Syntace Naben mit 28 CX-Ray/Sprint Speichen und wahlweise Newmen SL30A oder Notubes Flow MK3 aufbauen lassen. Sollte sich um die 1700g ausgehen.


----------



## Maledivo (23. April 2020)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Ich suche ein Umrüst-Kit/Adapter-Set auf Schnellspanner (9x135) für eine Hope Pro 2 Nabe. Es geht mir gar nicht um den mega kleinen Preis. Man findet dazu einfach nichts mehr.



Pro II QR


----------



## kordesh (25. April 2020)

Ich suche ne 29er Luftfedergabel mit 1 1/8 Schaft und wenig Federweg. 
Idealerweise 80mm oder mehr, dann halt mit der Option umbauen zu können.
Sollte nicht weiß sein, Rest egal.


----------



## onkel_scheune (25. April 2020)

Montigomo schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich suche die Trigger 2/3x10 von Shimano. XT für ca. 50 Euro incl. Versand oder SLX für 40 Euro


Xt 770 (3fach) und Zee 640 (10fach) habe ich über. Wenn das für dich interessant ist, dann kannst du dich gerne melden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Goldsprint (28. April 2020)

Suche einen Nukeproof Horizon Vorbau in lila mit der Länge 35mm für 31,8mm Lenker.


----------



## Dekon (28. April 2020)

Ich suche einen guten Montageständer. Ich habe eines der mittleren Modelle von den üblichen Verdächtigen Feedback-Sports / Park Tool / Topeak etc. im Blick. Gibt es da gerade ein gutes Angebot im Bereich 100-180 EUR?


----------



## hasardeur (28. April 2020)

Den Park Tool PCS 9 bekommst Du immer für knapp über 100€, den PCS 10 für knapp unter 180€. Aus meiner Sicht genügt der 9er, der 9.2 kostet aber auch nicht viel mehr.


----------



## fred-funkel (28. April 2020)

Passt vielleicht nicht 100% hier rein - dann gerne verschieben. Suche ein nihola family Lastenrad oder einen guten Versender der das halbwegs preisgünstig liefert. Danke!


----------



## rakoth (29. April 2020)

Suche ein Charger 1 oder 2 Upgrade Kit für Pike/Revelation (Boost) - dürfte auch gebraucht sein.... aber sollte nicht mehr kosten als die Gabel


----------



## Sven_Kiel (29. April 2020)

Moin, ich brauch kurzfristig einen 29er LRS Boost (15x110mm / 12x148mm) für XD ...hat jemand da einen Schnapper auf Lager? (±400€)...Danke und Gruß...


----------



## Flo7 (29. April 2020)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> Moin, ich brauch kurzfristig einen 29er LRS Boost (15x110mm / 12x148mm) für XD ...hat jemand da einen Schnapper auf Lager? (±400€)...Danke und Gruß...



Wie breit?


----------



## Sven_Kiel (29. April 2020)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Wie breit?


ab 23 Innenweite..


----------



## baconcookie (29. April 2020)

suche ein mt7 set, gerne auch mit scheiben


----------



## linne (29. April 2020)

Hi,
Ich suchen einen Wahoo Elemnt Bolt günstiger als 210€.
Tipps?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Canyon-Freak (29. April 2020)

baconcookie schrieb:


> suche ein mt7 set, gerne auch mit scheiben


Dito ^^


----------



## Remux (1. Mai 2020)

Jemand einen Tipp für eine oneup V2 180/210 für weniger als 255€ als bei BC?


----------



## Schwobenflyer (2. Mai 2020)

Suche ein Bremsen Set SramCode RSC gern auch mit Scheiben.


----------



## Ghoste (2. Mai 2020)

Flyer7576 schrieb:


> Suche ein Bremsen Set SramCode RSC gern auch mit Scheiben.


Habe bei bike24 bestellt, die letzten Tage/Wochen nichts günstigeres gefunden... (allerdings ohne Scheiben, dafür waren bei mir MMX dabei - weiß nicht ob das Standard ist...)


----------



## Schwobenflyer (2. Mai 2020)

Ghoste schrieb:


> Habe bei bike24 bestellt, die letzten Tage/Wochen nichts günstigeres gefunden... (allerdings ohne Scheiben, dafür waren bei mir MMX dabei - weiß nicht ob das Standard ist...)


Danke Dir. Leider momentan nicht lieferbar....


----------



## Ghoste (2. Mai 2020)

Flyer7576 schrieb:


> Danke Dir. Leider momentan nicht lieferbar....


Oh, entschuldig. Habe ich nicht gesehen - habe die Tage bestellt, daher bin ich wohl davon ausgegangen, dass sie lieferbar sind....


----------



## delphi1507 (2. Mai 2020)

baconcookie schrieb:


> suche ein mt7 set, gerne auch mit scheiben


Wenns auch ne mt5 mit HC hebeln tut und du Zeit hast..., für 53€ inkl Versand bei rcz...


----------



## Jaerrit (2. Mai 2020)

Hat jemand das Garmin 530 Performer Bundle / Sensor Bundle günstiger gesehen als die 315€ bei Bike24? Gesucht wird nicht das MTB Bundle, das gibt es günstiger, ich weiß ?
Danke Euch und schönes WE


----------



## Flo7 (3. Mai 2020)

Hat schon jemand ein Schnäppchen mit den "alten" 240S Naben in Boost und 29" und Maulweite ca. 30mm gesehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## suoixon (3. Mai 2020)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Hat schon jemand ein Schnäppchen mit den "alten" 240S Naben in Boost und 29" und Maulweite ca. 30mm gesehen?


guter Deal ist immernoch Slowbuild


----------



## nicbmxtb (4. Mai 2020)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Wenns auch ne mt5 mit HC hebeln tut und du Zeit


Hi, gibt es dafür einen passenden Rabatt Coupon?


----------



## Flo7 (4. Mai 2020)

nicbmxtb schrieb:


> Hi, gibt es dafür einen passenden Rabatt Coupon?



Aktuell nicht...


----------



## nicbmxtb (4. Mai 2020)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Aktuell nicht...


Thx


----------



## bobons (4. Mai 2020)

nicbmxtb schrieb:


> Hi, gibt es dafür einen passenden Rabatt Coupon?



Ist leider nicht die HC-Version:

Vente privée SHIMANO / SRAM / MAGURA
*Stock limité
**Paiement par carte bancaire uniquement / PAYPAL
Délais à prévoir : 20 jours ouvrables après votre paiement
Pour payer par carte bancaire, merci de choisir l'option de paiement Paypal, puis "Je n'ai pas de compte Paypal*
MAGURA Frein à Disque AVANT MT5 160PM (L.950mm) w/o Disc Black (111219196*) = 42.99e au lieu de 137.85e*

MAGURA Frein à Disque AVANT MT5 160PM (L.800mm) w/o Disc Black (11121726*4) = 42.99e au lieu de 137.85e*

SHIMANO Frein à Disque ARRIERE ULTEGRA R8020 160mm w/o disc (L.1650mm) (111218124*) = 149.9*9e au lieu de 375.87e

SHIMANO Frein à Disque AVANT ULTEGRA R8020 160mm w/o disc (L.1000mm) (11121812*3) = 149.99e au lieu de 375.87e*

SRAM Frein à Disc ARRIERE RED ETAP HRD Flat Mount 140mm w/o disc (L.2000mm) (111219304*) = 239.99e au lieu de 594.05e*

SRAM Frein à Disc AVANT RED ETAP AXS HRD Flat Mount 160mm w/o disc (L.1000mm) (11121926*9) = 259.99e au lieu de 643.64e*

SRAM Frein à Disc ARRIERE RED ETAP AXS HRD Flat Mount 160mm w/o disc (L.2000mm) (111219270) *= 259.99e au lieu de 643.64e*
*Pour bénéficier de ces prix, veuillez mettre le code*: *RCZDBS2 *correspondant dans la case destinée et cliquer sur "utiliser un bon de réduction", avant de valider votre commande.
*Offres valables jusqu'au mardi 05  mai  2020 à minuit (Heure Luxembourg)*


----------



## Fixie-Noob (4. Mai 2020)

Falscher Thread. Sorry!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Clinkzluggi (4. Mai 2020)

bobons schrieb:


> Ist leider nicht die HC-Version:
> 
> Vente privée SHIMANO / SRAM / MAGURA
> *Stock limité
> ...



könnte mir einer bitte erklären wie ich da bestellen kann xd 
In Französisch den Store lassen oder auf deutsch umstellen? Ändert es was an den Preisen? 
Müsste nach Österreich bestellen - 2x das MT5 set 

vielen dank schon einmal im voraus


----------



## Flo7 (4. Mai 2020)

Clinkzluggi schrieb:


> könnte mir einer bitte erklären wie ich da bestellen kann xd
> In Französisch den Store lassen oder auf deutsch umstellen? Ändert es was an den Preisen?
> Müsste nach Österreich bestellen - 2x das MT5 set
> 
> vielen dank schon einmal im voraus



Den Shop auf Österreich umstellen, die Artikel suchen die du kaufen möchtest, in den Warenkorb legen, Rabattcode eingeben und bezahlen...

Mt5 sind aber für vorne, Set gibt es keines.

EDIT: Ich schätze, dass die Mt5 HC auch wieder in Aktion kommt, weil sie im Shop noch gelistet ist...


----------



## sp00n82 (5. Mai 2020)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Den Shop auf Österreich umstellen, die Artikel suchen die du kaufen möchtest, in den Warenkorb legen, Rabattcode eingeben und bezahlen...
> 
> Mt5 sind aber für vorne, Set gibt es keines.
> 
> EDIT: Ich schätze, dass die Mt5 HC auch wieder in Aktion kommt, weil sie im Shop noch gelistet ist...


Für hinten brauchst du aber nur ne längere Bremsleitung, der Hebel ist ja symmetrisch.


----------



## fzephyr (5. Mai 2020)

Suche "Schwalbe Nobby Nic 29 x 2,25 Evo Snake Skin" unter 35 € ..


----------



## kordesh (5. Mai 2020)

Bike-Components hat den eigentlich immer günstiger als 35€


----------



## Flo7 (5. Mai 2020)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Für hinten brauchst du aber nur ne längere Bremsleitung, der Hebel ist ja symmetrisch.



Ging mir eigentlich nur darum, dass sich das dann nicht mehr rentiert! Da kann man gleich bei CNC-bikes bestellen...


----------



## fzephyr (5. Mai 2020)

kordesh schrieb:


> Bike-Components hat den eigentlich immer günstiger als 35€


bis vor kurzen für 25 euro... habe natürlich zu lang gewartet. jetzt teurer


----------



## Diablokg (5. Mai 2020)

fzephyr schrieb:


> Schwalbe Nobby Nic 29 x 2,25 Evo Snake Skin







__





						Schwalbe Nobby Nic 29x2.25" Evo SnakeSkin TL-Easy PSC Falt
					

Der MTB-Reifen mit dem größten Einsatzspektrum. PaceStar Compound. Schnittsichere Seitenwände und extrem leichte Tubeless Konversion.




					www.rabe-bike.de


----------



## Remux (5. Mai 2020)

Suche für meine Freundin einen guten und günstigen Fullface. Gerne auch einen Enduro FF in Richtung Leatt DBX 3.0 oder Bell Super 3R

Größe wohl S, Farblich neutral oder alles außer Rot


----------



## Flo7 (5. Mai 2020)

Remux schrieb:


> Suche für meine Freundin einen guten und günstigen Fullface. Gerne auch einen Enduro FF in Richtung Leatt DBX 3.0 oder Bell Super 3R
> 
> Größe wohl S, Farblich neutral oder alles außer Rot



Troy lee Stage um 143€ in Small:





						Troy Lee Designs Stage Stealth MIPS Full Face Helmet | Merlin Cycles
					

Buy your Troy Lee Designs Stage Stealth MIPS Full Face Helmet at Merlin. Free worldwide delivery available on most items!




					www.merlincycles.com


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## good.times (5. Mai 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

suche ein Lenker-Schnäppchen mit folgenden Eigenschaften:

760mm - 800mm
31,8mm
20-30mm Rise
10-12° Backsweep
Carbon präferiert, schaue mir aber auch gerne Alu-Modelle an
Beispielsweise Syntace Vector (Carbon) High20 12° oder SQlab 3OX (Carbon) 12° Mid Rise...

Danke & Gruß,
Times


----------



## hasardeur (5. Mai 2020)

good.times schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> suche ein Lenker-Schnäppchen mit folgenden Eigenschaften:
> 
> ...



Schau Dir mal die Lenker von Newman an. Ich hatte sonst auch immer Lenker mit 12 Grad Backsweep. Der Newman verfolgt einen anderen Weg über mehr Rise. Das entlastet die Handgelenke auch prima. Den 318.25 gibt es bei BC ab 60€. Ist Alu, aber nicht zu schwer.


----------



## wesone (7. Mai 2020)

Ich suche ein Giant Trance 29er in Gr. M entweder das Zweier oder das Einser. Kann mir jemand einen Shop empfehlen, der es aktuell zu einem guten Kurs anbietet?


----------



## bobons (7. Mai 2020)

wesone schrieb:


> Ich suche ein Giant Trance 29er in Gr. M entweder das Zweier oder das Einser. Kann mir jemand einen Shop empfehlen, der es aktuell zu einem guten Kurs anbietet?



Schau doch mal bei den üblichen Verdächtigen:




__





						BikeExchange | Großer Fahrrad Online Shop & Marktplatz
					

Der größte Fahrradmarktplatz: Im Fahrrad Onlineshop von BikeExchange findest du über 20.000 Produkte ✓ 400 Shops ✓ 200 Marken ✓ Beratung vom Fachhändler




					www.bikeexchange.de
				











						marktplatz.bike - Fahrrad-Suchmaschine | Fahrräder & E-Bikes finden, vergleichen und sparen.
					

marktplatz.bike - die Suchmaschine für Fahrrad- und eBike-Angebote. Preisvergleich für Fahrräder und eBikes.




					marktplatz.bike
				



mydealz.de nach Gutscheinen für Bikeshops
geizhals.de
idealo.de
ebay.de


----------



## CGMTB (7. Mai 2020)

Suche Dirtjump Bike bis 600€

aktuell das im Auge:








						Metropolis 3 - Schwarz
					

Steel is real! Der hochwertige Cromoly-Rahmen bildet das Herzstück der modernen Dirt-Jump Bikes von NS und die stylischen, schlanken Stahlrohre verleihen dem Metropolis einen klassischen Look. In enger Zusammenarbeit mit den besten...




					www.bike-mailorder.de


----------



## hasardeur (8. Mai 2020)

Falls jemandem die DMR Vault (schwarz oder silber, notfalls geht auch weiß, aber nicht mit bunten Pins) für deutlich unter 100€ über den Weg laufen, wäre ich über einen Tipp dankbar.

Danke Euch!


----------



## freetourer (8. Mai 2020)

Hat zufällig jemand eine Idee wo man aktuell den Nukeproof Horizon Vorbau in 5omm Länge, Schwarz und für 31,8mm Lenkerklemmung günstig schnappen könnte?

Chainreaction will mit dem Preis von 66.- einfach nicht runtergehen.


----------



## toastet (8. Mai 2020)

freetourer schrieb:


> Hat zufällig jemand eine Idee wo man aktuell den Nukeproof Horizon Vorbau in 5omm Länge, Schwarz und für 31,8mm Lenkerklemmung günstig schnappen könnte?
> 
> Chainreaction will mit dem Preis von 66.- einfach nicht runtergehen.



Bei Wiggle mit 10 € Neukundengutschein (Code NEWDE bzw NEWEU) oder auch mal den US Gutschein (~17 € Code: NEWUS) probieren. Muss halt ne neues sauberes Konto mit neuer E-Mailadresse erstellen.


----------



## Nd-60 (9. Mai 2020)

Ergon Ge1 laser lemon slim (non factory) 

billiger als 21.95?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GrazerTourer (9. Mai 2020)

Suche einen BELL super 2r oder 3r in M. Preislich unter 150.


----------



## Thebike69 (12. Mai 2020)

Hallo?, SUCHE einen ShockWiz


----------



## Jaerrit (12. Mai 2020)

Hier bitte: https://www.bike-components.de/de/QUARQ/ShockWiz-Tuning-System-fuer-MTB-Luftfederelemente-p55426/

Edit: Bike24 hat es auch auf Lager für 286€


----------



## Clinkzluggi (12. Mai 2020)

Suche Poc VDP System Back in Größe L
( für weniger als 140)

Lg und vielen Dank schonmal


----------



## reflux (12. Mai 2020)

Ich suche einen Newmen A30 LRS 29" + Boost - 2. Generation


----------



## Jaerrit (12. Mai 2020)

Soll er günstig sein? Wie günstig wäre denn günstig? Oder lieferbar? Oder beides?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nenoflow (12. Mai 2020)

reflux schrieb:


> Ich suche einen Newmen A30 LRS 29" + Boost - 2. Generation




Wenn du nichts gegen DT Speichen statt Sapim hast: 
https://www.slowbuild.eu/mtb-29/newmen-sl-a-30/


----------



## Downhillsocke (12. Mai 2020)

*ParkTool Zentrierständer Profi TS-2.2 für unter 244€?*


----------



## reflux (12. Mai 2020)

Jaerrit schrieb:


> Soll er günstig sein? Wie günstig wäre denn günstig? Oder lieferbar? Oder beides?


Ich glaub der günstige liegt so bei 630€ unter 600€ wäre schon gut.


----------



## Nd-60 (12. Mai 2020)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Schau Dir mal die Lenker von Newman an. Ich hatte sonst auch immer Lenker mit 12 Grad Backsweep. Der Newman verfolgt einen anderen Weg über mehr Rise. Das entlastet die Handgelenke auch prima. Den 318.25 gibt es bei BC ab 60€. Ist Alu, aber nicht zu schwer.


wie fährt der sich mit durchgestreckten Armen? Ich suche da was für die dame im haus... und tendiere momentan zu SQ mit 12 oder 16 backsweep. 
aktuell ist no name mit 9 Grad montiert und sie streckt immer die Arme durch  
der 318.40 wäre preislich schon interessant, auch in Kohlenstoff 
Danke


----------



## hasardeur (12. Mai 2020)

Hätte noch einen günstigen 12° Backsweep-Lenker mit 50 mm Rise hier liegen, falls Ihr probieren möchtet. Der Newman ist auffällig unauffällig. Würde ihn selbst auch in Carbon nehmen, jetzt wo ich weiß, wie er sich fährt. 

Diese Lenker sollen ja beim Pedalieren entlasten. Am Freerider habe ich einen klassischen 8° Lenker, weil ich damit nicht so lange Touren fahre. Das Newman-Konzept passt meiner Ansicht nach besser zur Attack-Haltung, weil eben weniger Backsweep.

Probiert hatte ich schon Vector 12° und SQlab 16°. Newman finde ich besser, vernichtet auch weniger Reach.


----------



## Flo7 (12. Mai 2020)

reflux schrieb:


> Ich glaub der günstige liegt so bei 630€ unter 600€ wäre schon gut.



550€ verkauft ihn ein Händler aus dem Bikemarkt. Für nähere Infos bitte um PN!


----------



## Nd-60 (12. Mai 2020)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Hätte noch einen günstigen 12° Backsweep-Lenker mit 50 mm Rise hier liegen, falls Ihr probieren möchtet. Der Newman ist auffällig unauffällig. Würde ihn selbst auch in Carbon nehmen, jetzt wo ich weiß, wie er sich fährt.
> 
> Diese Lenker sollen ja beim Pedalieren entlasten. Am Freerider habe ich einen klassischen 8° Lenker, weil ich damit nicht so lange Touren fahre. Das Newman-Konzept passt meiner Ansicht nach besser zur Attack-Haltung, weil eben weniger Backsweep.
> 
> Probiert hatte ich schon Vector 12° und SQlab 16°. Newman finde ich besser, vernichtet auch weniger Reach.


Danke... Rad ist momentan ohnehin im Winterschlaf, bis unser Kind Kinderwagentauglich ist. 
ich werde wohl zum Test später einen ergotec kaufen und meinen vector 12 grad bei ihr testen und sie dann entscheiden lassen.


----------



## neMo1978 (13. Mai 2020)

Hi , ich suche einen guten Werkzeug Koffer für mein Gaint Trance. Das Trance hat Shimano Bremsen. Könnt ihr mir was empfehlen? Danke und Gruss


----------



## Jaerrit (13. Mai 2020)

Werkzeugkoffer mit Shimano-Bremsen?


----------



## freetourer (14. Mai 2020)

Wo kauft der gemeine Foren - Schnäppchen - Jäger und Laufrad-Selbstbauer seine Speichen ein?

Müsste aktuell mehrere Laufradsätze aufbauen und würde daher so ca. 400 Speichen benötigen.

Speziell Sapim D-Light für einen guten Kurs wären interessant.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nenoflow (14. Mai 2020)

freetourer schrieb:


> Wo kauft der gemeine Foren - Schnäppchen - Jäger und Laufrad-Selbstbauer seine Speichen ein?
> 
> Müsste aktuell mehrere Laufradsätze aufbauen und würde daher so ca. 400 Speichen benötigen.
> 
> Speziell Sapim D-Light für einen guten Kurs wären interessant.



Habe beim Nippelshop (ja, der Laden heißt wirklich so) gute Erfahrungen mit der Abwicklung gemacht.  Der vertreibt Pillar Spokes umd dazu hab ich bisher nur Gutes gehört. Testen konnte ich die Speichen noch nicht, da leider noch Teile vom Projektrad fehlen für den Aufbau


----------



## freetourer (14. Mai 2020)

Nenoflow schrieb:


> Habe beim Nippelshop (ja, der Laden heißt wirklich so) gute Erfahrungen mit der Abwicklung gemacht.  Der vertreibt Pillar Spokes umd dazu hab ich bisher nur Gutes gehört. Testen konnte ich die Speichen noch nicht, da leider noch Teile vom Projektrad fehlen für den Aufbau



Merci.

Den Shop musste ich mir jetzt natürlich anschauen - die verkaufen ja wirklich nur Speichen von Pillar.

Ich suche aber gezielt nur Sapim Speichen - also konkret Sapim D-Light J-Bend in Schwarz in den Längen 294 - 298

Alternativ auch eine günstige Quelle für Sapim Race in Schwarz in diesen Längen.
Schwarz.


----------



## sp00n82 (14. Mai 2020)

Bei 400 Speichen kriegst du vielleicht schon irgendwo Mengenrabatt.


----------



## reflux (14. Mai 2020)

Neulich gab es eine Lyrik Ultimate 29 bei Bike24 zu einem unschlagbaren Preis von ~ 550€ und ich hab nicht zugeschlagen. Sowas suche ich nochmal


----------



## toastet (15. Mai 2020)

reflux schrieb:


> Neulich gab es eine Lyrik Ultimate 29 bei Bike24 zu einem unschlagbaren Preis von ~ 550€ und ich hab nicht zugeschlagen. Sowas suche ich nochmal



Select für 470 dort


----------



## ONE78 (16. Mai 2020)

freetourer schrieb:


> Wo kauft der gemeine Foren - Schnäppchen - Jäger und Laufrad-Selbstbauer seine Speichen ein?
> 
> Müsste aktuell mehrere Laufradsätze aufbauen und würde daher so ca. 400 Speichen benötigen.
> 
> Speziell Sapim D-Light für einen guten Kurs wären interessant.



schau dich mal beihttps://www.wheel-parts.shop/de/ um. Da habe ich diese Woche zum ersten mal bestellt.

d-lights gab‘s früher günstig bei discount-of-brandes.com aber die gibt’s scheinbar nicht mehr...


----------



## wesone (16. Mai 2020)

Servus,

wo gibt es denn aktuell günstig Bike oder MX-Socken in Gr. 39?

Jemand einen guten Tipp.


----------



## der-gute (16. Mai 2020)

wesone schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> wo gibt es denn aktuell günstig Bike oder MX-Socken in Gr. 39?
> 
> Jemand einen guten Tipp.


Ist das dann wie Enduro oder EBike? So ein zertifizierter Beiksocken?
Ich trage immer...äh...Socken.


----------



## BigJohn (16. Mai 2020)

ONE78 schrieb:


> d-lights gab‘s früher günstig bei discount-of-brandes.com aber die gibt’s scheinbar nicht mehr


Das war ein absolut chaotischer Shop. Jedes mal ein Abenteuer ob überhaupt was kommt. Aber die d-lights zum Preis von race waren schon echt gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## famagoer (16. Mai 2020)

*Suche SRAM XG-1295 Kassette* - lieber schwarz oder grau als gülden. 

Internetpreise immer um die 260 bis 270 Euro. 


Gibts irgendwo grad Gutscheine o.ä., mit denen man in eine niedrige 200er-Region käme?


----------



## sp00n82 (16. Mai 2020)

der-gute schrieb:


> Ist das dann wie Enduro oder EBike? So ein zertifizierter Beiksocken?
> Ich trage immer...äh...Socken.


Ja ja ja, es kommen jetzt ja auch E-Bike-Schuhe heraus, da muss es natürlich auch die passenden Socken für geben!


Aber abgesehen davon, normale Baumwollsocken sind doof fürs Biken, aus Synthetik oder Merino finde ich bedeutend angenehmer.


----------



## FritzeF (17. Mai 2020)

Moin, suche eine dropper post mit externe steuerung. 
Wenn möglich mit viel hub. 
Hab bis jetzt die brand x ascend xl mit 170 mm hub auf chain reaction für 150€ im Blick. 
Zuschlagen oder auf ein besseres Angebot warten?


----------



## warp4 (18. Mai 2020)

FritzeF schrieb:


> Moin, suche eine dropper post mit externe steuerung.
> Wenn möglich mit viel hub.
> Hab bis jetzt die brand x ascend xl mit 170 mm hub auf chain reaction für 150€ im Blick.
> Zuschlagen oder auf ein besseres Angebot warten?



Die habe ich seit ein paar Wochen und bin sehr zufrieden. Gab es bei bike24.de für 99,99€.
Falls Du es nicht eilig hast, würde ich noch etwas warten....eventuell kommt ja noch mal ein ähnliches Angebot.
Gruss
Uwe


----------



## CoAXx (22. Mai 2020)

Ich suche ein

*Rahmenset 130-140mm 26"* (Rahmen+Dämpfer)


----------



## Ahija (22. Mai 2020)

CoAXx schrieb:


> Ich suche ein
> 
> *Rahmenset 130-140mm 26"* (Rahmen+Dämpfer)







__





						Full-Suspension: 6 Angebote auf Bikemarkt.MTB-News.de
					

Full-Suspension ➤ neu & gebraucht ➤ kaufen und verkaufen auf Bikemarkt.MTB-News.de ➤ Riesige Auswahl - gute Preise ➤ aktuell 6 Artikel online




					bikemarkt.mtb-news.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Downhillsocke (22. Mai 2020)

neMo1978 schrieb:


> Hi , ich suche einen guten Werkzeug Koffer für mein Gaint Trance. Das Trance hat Shimano Bremsen. Könnt ihr mir was empfehlen? Danke und Gruss



Du wirst auf jeden Fall das Shimano Entlüftungskit und eine Ein- und Auspresswerkzeug für Pressfit extra brauchen, wenn du für alle Eventualitäten Werkzeug willst.


----------



## Epictetus (23. Mai 2020)

CGMTB schrieb:


> Suche Dirtjump Bike bis 600€
> 
> aktuell das im Auge:
> 
> ...



Habe ich noch neu rumliegen, kannst haben für den Preis.


----------



## juneoen (23. Mai 2020)

Such eine pike in schwarz in 26 mit dpa und rct3. Gerne auch gebraucht .
Vielen dank!


----------



## Anduril (23. Mai 2020)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich bin aktuell auf der Suche nach 'Shimano SPD Pedalen:

- Shimano xt pd-m8100

- Shimano xtr pd-m9100

Habt ihr hier für vielleicht ein Schnäppchen?


Gruß


----------



## ernmar (23. Mai 2020)

Ich suche einen Fox Speedframe Pro Helm in Gr.M. alle Farben außer weiß.
Die scheinen überall ausverkauft zu sein. Kennt noch jemand einen Shop der die auf Lager hat?


----------



## Ahija (23. Mai 2020)

ernmar schrieb:


> Ich suche einen Fox Speedframe Pro Helm in Gr.M. alle Farben außer weiß.
> Die scheinen überall ausverkauft zu sein. Kennt noch jemand einen Shop der die auf Lager hat?


Soweit ich weiß waren die noch gar nicht lieferbar. Die kommen also erst in die Shops


----------



## ernmar (23. Mai 2020)

Ok, gut zu wissen. Dann warte ich einfach noch ein bisschen.  Vielen Dank!


----------



## MAster (23. Mai 2020)

Hi zusammen,

ich suche nen hochwertigen, leichten Fullface Helm (z.B. Speci Dissident Carbon) in XL (60-63). Hat da jemand im Moment was zu nem guten Kurs gesehen?

Danke für eure Hilfe,

MAster


----------



## Nd-60 (24. Mai 2020)

MAster schrieb:


> Hi zusammen,
> 
> ich suche nen hochwertigen, leichten Fullface Helm (z.B. Speci Dissident Carbon) in XL (60-63). Hat da jemand im Moment was zu nem guten Kurs gesehen?
> 
> ...


wie wäre es mit nem bell?






						Bell Transfer-9 - Fullface Helm kaufen | Bike-Discount
					

Vom ersten Tag an war der strapazierfähige Fullfacehelm Transfer-9 ein echter Downhill- und BMX-Hingucker. Der Helm profitiert von Bells Motocross-Erfahrungswerten und wurde für den täglichen und härteren Einsatz entwickelt.




					www.bike-discount.de
				









						Bell Transfer-9 - Fullface Helm kaufen | Bike-Discount
					

Vom ersten Tag an war der strapazierfähige Fullfacehelm Transfer-9 ein echter Downhill- und BMX-Hingucker. Der Helm profitiert von Bells Motocross-Erfahrungswerten und wurde für den täglichen und härteren Einsatz entwickelt.




					www.bike-discount.de
				





vor kurzem habe ich irdebwo auch den full im Ausverkauf gesehen


----------



## pixxelbiker (24. Mai 2020)

Gestern hat mir ein Stein die Kassette unbrauchbar gemacht,
_gesucht wird daher eine neue 1275 Eagle Kassette zum kleinen Preis. 
_
Nach bisherige Recherchen starten die Preise bei 133,00 Euro .
Wer weiß wo es das gute Stück günstiger gibt darf dies hier gerne mitteilen.
Danke fürs helfen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MAster (24. Mai 2020)

Member57 schrieb:


> wie wäre es mit nem bell?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Danke, 

wenn du noch den Link zum Full 9 hättest, der normale ist mir zu schwer. Sowas habe ich schon..

Grüße


----------



## Nd-60 (24. Mai 2020)

MAster schrieb:


> Danke,
> 
> wenn du noch den Link zum Full 9 hättest, der normale ist mir zu schwer. Sowas habe ich schon..
> 
> Grüße


leider nein. HS hatte davon anscheinend nur noch Restposten. Im Januar und Februar habe ich den Full 9 dort noch preiswert gesehen. 
Wenn du ihn nicht sofort brauchst, würde ich bis ins Herbst/Frühjahr warten, da sind solche sachen immer billiger. Und da du wahrscheinlich XXL brauchst, gibt es bestimmt in irgend einen Shop Restposten..? Wobei durch Covid19 sind mit Sicherheit die Verkaufszahlen gestiegen.


----------



## walfersama (24. Mai 2020)

reflux schrieb:


> Neulich gab es eine Lyrik Ultimate 29 bei Bike24 zu einem unschlagbaren Preis von ~ 550€ und ich hab nicht zugeschlagen. Sowas suche ich nochmal


Such ich auch. In rot....


----------



## Downhillsocke (25. Mai 2020)

Suche Shirts mit Polyester-Baumwollmix (alternativ mit Hanf oder Merino).


----------



## fexbru (26. Mai 2020)

ernmar schrieb:


> Ich suche einen Fox Speedframe Pro Helm in Gr.M. alle Farben außer weiß.
> Die scheinen überall ausverkauft zu sein. Kennt noch jemand einen Shop der die auf Lager hat?





Ahija schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß waren die noch gar nicht lieferbar. Die kommen also erst in die Shops


hab meinen direkt auf der Fox Website bestellt. Hier gibt es ihn sogar noch in Lila und weiß in Größe M


			https://foxracing.de/mtb/herren/helme/speedframe/
		

schwarz war nachdem ich meinen gekauft hab in M auch ausverkauft


----------



## MAster (26. Mai 2020)

Hi,

mich suche ne schicke neue Kurbel im Angebot fürs Enduro: 170mm, BSA 68, Boost, 30/32T
Irgendwas wie RF Atlas, Eagle Carbon, ...
Danke für sachdienliche Hinweise 

MAster


----------



## Jaerrit (26. Mai 2020)

Suche für das Erstellen von Posts hier im Forum günstigst jemanden (m/w/d), der/die/das „Lesen & Verstehen“ beherrscht. 
Falls jemand wen gesehen hat, bitte Info, Danke


----------



## hasardeur (26. Mai 2020)

Baugleich XTR: https://www.bike24.de/p1318423.html?menu=1000,2,88


----------



## MAster (26. Mai 2020)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Baugleich XTR: https://www.bike24.de/p1318423.html?menu=1000,2,88


Ah ok, passt aber vermutlich mit Eagle Antrieben nicht kompatibel?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (26. Mai 2020)

MAster schrieb:


> Ah ok, passt aber vermutlich mit Eagle Antrieben nicht kompatibel?



Wie kommst Du darauf? Da läuft auch nur eine 12x Kette drüber....


----------



## Nd-60 (26. Mai 2020)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Baugleich XTR: https://www.bike24.de/p1318423.html?menu=1000,2,88


175mm :/


----------



## hasardeur (26. Mai 2020)

Member57 schrieb:


> 175mm :/



Stimmt, mein Fehler. Ist aber Alu, da kann man ruhig mit aufsetzen


----------



## Jaerrit (26. Mai 2020)

Also bei mir hat sie noch noch nie eine beschwert das er 5mm zu lang sei  (der Kurbelarm)


----------



## f00f (26. Mai 2020)

Jaerrit schrieb:


> Also bei mir hat sie noch noch nie eine beschwert das er 5mm zu lang sei  (der Kurbelarm)



Eigentor


----------



## sp00n82 (26. Mai 2020)

f00f schrieb:


> Eigentor


Eigeneigentor? ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## f00f (27. Mai 2020)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Eigeneigentor? ?



Ne, meine Witze versteht nicht jeder, ich manchmal aber auch nicht 
Egal, weitermachen


----------



## sp00n82 (27. Mai 2020)

f00f schrieb:


> Ne, meine Witze versteht nicht jeder, ich manchmal aber auch nicht
> Egal, weitermachen


Hmm, hattest du mal den ganzen von dir zitierten Text angeschaut?  ?



PS: Mit meinem Darkmode wäre das kein Problem mehr. ?


----------



## bobons (27. Mai 2020)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> PS: In meinem Darkroom wäre das kein Problem mehr. ?


----------



## AndreasXT600 (27. Mai 2020)

Suche einen Lenker.
Rise 5-10mm. Etwas backsweep. gerade oder leichten upsweep. Breite 720mm (oder 740). Gute qualität, für Trailbike.
Gerne einen, der auf 30-40 Euro reduziert ist.

Weiß jemand etwas aktuelles?


----------



## Ghoste (27. Mai 2020)

AndreasXT600 schrieb:


> Suche einen Lenker.
> Rise 5-10mm. Etwas backsweep. gerade oder leichten upsweep. Breite 720mm (oder 740). Gute qualität, für Trailbike.
> Gerne einen, der auf 30-40 Euro reduziert ist.
> 
> Weiß jemand etwas aktuelles?



*SPANK Handlebar Oozy LTD 7050 740mmx 31.8mm Rise 5mm Black (E03OL74A0520SPK)*


Material: Zirconium Doped Alloy
Lenght: 740mm
Rise: 5mm
Diameter: 31.8mm

https://www.rczbikeshop.com/de/span...mx-31-8mm-rise-5mm-black-e03ol74a0520spk.html

*24,99€* + Versand

IN ORDER TO GET THESE PRICES, please use the code: *RCZPPK  *on the area "Discount Codes", click "Apply Coupon" before order validation.


----------



## AndreasXT600 (27. Mai 2020)

Ghoste schrieb:


> *SPANK Handlebar Oozy LTD 7050 740mmx 31.8mm Rise 5mm Black (E03OL74A0520SPK)*
> 
> 
> Material: Zirconium Doped Alloy
> ...




Cooles Teil. Leider sechs Wochen Lieferzeit


----------



## Nd-60 (27. Mai 2020)

AndreasXT600 schrieb:


> Cooles Teil. Leider sechs Wochen Lieferzeit


Optimist?


----------



## toastet (27. Mai 2020)

Azonic Agile oder Flow, Nukeproof Neutron oder gar Horizon (die Carbon hauen die bei Wiggle ja sogar immer wieder für rund 50 Euro raus mit Newslettergutschein), die günstigen Sixpack und Reverse aus Deutschland sollten auch dafür gehen. Bei Truvativ, Ritechey, Bontrager und Co. sollte man bei allen was in dem Preisbereich finden.


----------



## hasardeur (28. Mai 2020)

Level Nine?


----------



## AndreasXT600 (28. Mai 2020)

Wurde gerade fündig. Hab mir einen Newmen Evolution 318.10, 720mm gekauft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ahija (28. Mai 2020)

Auf der Suche nach ein paar 12fach Schaltungsupgrades..

Shifter XT m8100 (46 EUR)
Schaltwerk + Kassette SLX m7100 (55 EUR + 69 EUR)
Kette X01 / XX1 (39 EUR)

Jemand bessere Preise im Blick? Aktuell von bike24.de


----------



## pfalz (28. Mai 2020)

Ahija schrieb:


> Auf der Suche nach ein paar 12fach Schaltungsupgrades..
> 
> Shifter XT m8100 (46 EUR)
> Schaltwerk + Kassette SLX m7100 (55 EUR + 69 EUR)
> ...











						SHIMANO SLX Upgrade Kit M7120 1x12-fach | Kassette 10-45 Zähne, 172,50 €
					

SHIMANO SLX Upgrade Kit M7120 1x12-fach | Kassette 10-45 Zähne Mit diesem Shimano SLX Upgrade Kit kannst Du Dein Bike auf den aktuellen technischen Stand br




					r2-bike.com


----------



## Ahija (28. Mai 2020)

pfalz schrieb:


> SHIMANO SLX Upgrade Kit M7120 1x12-fach | Kassette 10-45 Zähne, 172,50 €
> 
> 
> SHIMANO SLX Upgrade Kit M7120 1x12-fach | Kassette 10-45 Zähne Mit diesem Shimano SLX Upgrade Kit kannst Du Dein Bike auf den aktuellen technischen Stand br
> ...


Gesucht ist 10-51. Shimano Kette kann ich nicht fahren, da ich meine RF Kurbel und das AB Kettenblatt behalte. Daher fallen die Upgradekits raus.


----------



## pfalz (28. Mai 2020)

1051 gibt's auch, das mit der Kette war so nicht ersichtlich... Soweit ich Weiss, liegt das aber nur am Shimano-Kettenschloss... Also Shimano-Kette mit z. B. SRAM Kettenschloss funktioniert wohl..


----------



## Ahija (28. Mai 2020)

pfalz schrieb:


> Soweit ich Weiss, liegt das aber nur am Shimano-Kettenschloss...


Habe ich auch gelesen und auch, dass es dennoch Probleme geben kann, da die Leitrollen und inneren Flächen anders gearbeitet sind.
Ganz umgehen indem man ne SRAM Kette nimmt..


----------



## Jaerrit (28. Mai 2020)

Ich hab da was im Kopf als die Shimano Kassetten noch nicht lieferbar waren bzw die Freiläufe, das dann viele Probleme hatten mit der Kombi Shimano-Schaltung auf sram-Kassette, aber hier geht es doch nur um das Kettenblatt


----------



## marcossa (31. Mai 2020)

Suche 29er Laufradsatz, Boost, für Cross Country, 24/25 Felgenbreite, um 450 Euro. Hat jemand irgendwo nen gutes Angebot gesehen?


----------



## T0bi22 (1. Juni 2020)

Guten Tag allerseits! 

Gibts Es irgendwo Pfingst Angebote? Ich suche z. B. Neue Pedalen mit pins, am besten aus Alu für mein Enduro Pike. (Plattformpedale) 

Grüße und schöne Pfingsten


----------



## baxxter (1. Juni 2020)

1480grNewmen X.A.25 white_label
					






					www.slowbuild.eu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akst (2. Juni 2020)

Hi, would anyone suggest a good bike eshop that offer custom build mtb wheelsets ?
I am interesting in buying rims/hubs/spokes and have the wheelset built.
Thank you.


----------



## BigJohn (2. Juni 2020)

sotm schrieb:


> Hi, would anyone suggest a good bike eshop that offer custom build mtb wheelsets ?
> I am interesting in buying rims/hubs/spokes and have the wheelset built.
> Thank you.


Check the link right above your post


----------



## Uckerwalker (2. Juni 2020)

slowbeat schrieb:


> B-ware bei Planet X :
> Klick
> Entweder blind kaufen oder auf Bilder bei Fratzbuch warten.
> 
> ...



Vielen Dank, das Tiktik ist weg 

Da es wohl der Restbestand von deren letzem B-Ware Sale von vor 3 Tagen ist. Sollten zur beschreibung noch die Videos davon auf Facebook passen z.B.


----------



## hasardeur (2. Juni 2020)

Suche einen Burley Coho XC für weniger als 389€ inkl. Versand, kann auch gebraucht sein, dann aber deutlich weniger als 389€, denn dafür habe ich ein Angebot inkl. Spannnetz gefunden.
Idealerweise ist die 12 mm Burley Ballz Achse dabei.


----------



## boblike (2. Juni 2020)

baxxter schrieb:


> 1480grNewmen X.A.25 white_label
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kann man die empfehlen?


----------



## manu_85 (3. Juni 2020)

Suche Fox 20WT Gold derzeit leider überall ausverkauft, muss daher nicht zwangsläufig ein Schnäppchen sein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (3. Juni 2020)

manu_85 schrieb:


> Suche Fox 20WT Gold derzeit leider überall ausverkauft, muss daher nicht zwangsläufig ein Schnäppchen sein...



Da scheint es einen Wechsel zu geben (neues Produkt, Ersatz). Selbst eine akzeptierte Bestellung wurde storniert. Da scheint Fox ein Produkt vom Markt genommen zu haben.


----------



## icefly (3. Juni 2020)

Servus ,

such ein Schnäppchen : Ein Montageständer der auch für EBikes geeignet sein sollte.
Die bei Aldi und Lidl habe ich wohl verpasst ...

Gruß Hans


----------



## baxxter (3. Juni 2020)

boblike schrieb:


> Kann man die empfehlen?



Warte noch auf meinen. Was man hier im Forum so liest soll die Qualität gut sein.


----------



## manu_85 (3. Juni 2020)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Da scheint es einen Wechsel zu geben (neues Produkt, Ersatz). Selbst eine akzeptierte Bestellung wurde storniert. Da scheint Fox ein Produkt vom Markt genommen zu haben.


Super, vielen Dank für die Info, damit brauche ich wohl auch nicht mehr weitersuchen...
Gibt es eine vergleichbare Alternative oder wartest du erstmal das neue Produkt ab?


----------



## Django1985 (4. Juni 2020)

Hi, ich Suche einen günstigen brauchbaren MTB Helm. Hat jemand eine Empfehlung?


----------



## schmitr3 (4. Juni 2020)

Wenn er passt: https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/bell-4forty-mips-mtb-helm-786487


----------



## rush_dc (4. Juni 2020)

Suche ein service kit für meinen float x2.
Hab schon was für 50€ gefunden aber vl gibts ja was günstiger. Sind halt eigentlich  doch nur paar o-ringe und plastikdinger.


----------



## hasardeur (5. Juni 2020)

manu_85 schrieb:


> Super, vielen Dank für die Info, damit brauche ich wohl auch nicht mehr weitersuchen...
> Gibt es eine vergleichbare Alternative oder wartest du erstmal das neue Produkt ab?



Auf eBay bekommt man noch das Fox Gold. Ich brauche es lediglich zur Schmierung. Im Notfall nehme ich das blaue Fox Fluid.


----------



## neiduck (5. Juni 2020)

Shimano XT Bremsen

2Kolben






						SHIMANO REAR Disc Brake XT BL-M8000 / BR-M8000 2 Pistons 180mm PM w/o disc (L.2000mm) WO/FIN (KM8000RR9RA200) RCZ Bike Shop
					

<p><strong>SHIMANO REAR Disc Brake XT BL-M8000 / BR-M8000 2 Pistons 180mm PM w/o disc (L.2000mm) WO/FIN (KM8000RR9RA200)</strong></p> <p>BL-M8000 + BR-M8000 2 Pistons<br />RIGHT<br />Postmount 160mm & 180mm<br />Hose lenght: 2000mm</p> <p><span styl




					www.rczbikeshop.com
				





4Kolben






						SHIMANO FRONT Disc Brake XT BL-M8000 / BR-M8020 4 Pistons 160mm PM w/o disc (L.850mm) WO/FIN (KM80002KLFPRX085) RCZ Bike Shop
					

<p><strong>SHIMANO FRONT Disc Brake XT BL-M8000 / BR-M8020 4 Pistons 160mm PM w/o disc (L.850mm) WO/FIN (KM80002KLFPRX085)</strong></p> <p>BL-M8000 + BR-M8020 4 Pistons<br />LEFT<br />Postmount 160mm<br />Hose lenght: 850mm</p> <p><span style="text-deco




					www.rczbikeshop.com
				




Übersicht



			https://www.rczbikeshop.com/default/catalogsearch/result/?q=SHIMANO+REAR+Disc+Brake+XT+BL-M8000


----------



## hasardeur (5. Juni 2020)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Suche einen Burley Coho XC für weniger als 389€ inkl. Versand, kann auch gebraucht sein, dann aber deutlich weniger als 389€, denn dafür habe ich ein Angebot inkl. Spannnetz gefunden.
> Idealerweise ist die 12 mm Burley Ballz Achse dabei.



Hat sich erledigt. Für 379€ bei Rose bestellt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fzephyr (5. Juni 2020)

*Suche 29“ Schlauch für schmalen Taler und Nobby Nic Evo Snakeskin für 2.25 breite unter 30 Euro. *


----------



## freetourer (5. Juni 2020)

fzephyr schrieb:


> *Suche 29“ Schlauch für schmalen Taler und Nobby Nic Evo Snakeskin für 2.25 breite unter 30 Euro. *



2 neue Conti - Schläuche mit Auto-Ventil habe ich noch günstig abzugeben. Bei Interesse PN


----------



## freetourer (5. Juni 2020)

Hat jemand einen Tip für einen Cane Creek Bouble Barrel Coil (IL) Dämpfer in 200x57 günstiger als das Angebot bei TNC Hamburg (369.-) ?






						Cane Creek Double Barrel Coil IL Daempfer 200x57mm
					

Cane Creek Double Barrel Coil IL Daempfer 200x57mm: Daempfer Cane Creek Double Barrel Coil IL Der high End All Mountain und Enduro Inline Daempfer mit ...




					www.tnc-hamburg.com


----------



## Wolfplayer (5. Juni 2020)

suche eine Vario Stütze in 31.6mm mit 125mm Absenkung....Bauart nur wie LEV
mit verstecktem Zug von unten geht an meinem Rahmen noch nicht.


----------



## bobons (6. Juni 2020)

Wolfplayer schrieb:


> suche eine Vario Stütze in 31.6mm mit 125mm Absenkung....Bauart nur wie LEV
> mit verstecktem Zug von unten geht an meinem Rahmen noch nicht.



Ich verstehe Deinen Satzbau nicht - suchst Du nun eine mit externer oder interner Ansteuerung?
"Bauart wie LEV" bedeutet "verdammt leicht"?


----------



## Nd-60 (6. Juni 2020)

bobons schrieb:


> Ich verstehe Deinen Satzbau nicht - suchst Du nun eine mit externer oder interner Ansteuerung?
> "Bauart wie LEV" bedeutet "verdammt leicht"?


er meint sicher die lev dx  







es würde auch was von fox und marzocchi geben


----------



## MaxZero (6. Juni 2020)

Bei der Suche nach einer Variostütze schließe ich mich an. Kann aber traditionell intern verlaufen.

Allerdings suche ich eher nach einer 1x12 Schaltgruppe inkl Kurbel für XD Freilauf. Ab GX Niveau


----------



## Wolfplayer (7. Juni 2020)

@Member57

Danke....Fox und Marzochcchi ect. sind mir das Geld nicht wert
dachte an sowas wie
XLC SP-T10 oder Brand-X Ascend II oder TranzX

da gabs Anfang des Jahres Angebote um 100 €


----------



## Nd-60 (7. Juni 2020)

Wolfplayer schrieb:


> @Member57
> 
> Danke....Fox und Marzochcchi ect. sind mir das Geld nicht wert
> dachte an sowas wie
> ...


aktuell gäbe es bei RCZ eine Transfer factory 175 external für ca 230


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wolfplayer (7. Juni 2020)

geht nur 125mm 0_o


----------



## FritzeF (7. Juni 2020)

Member57 schrieb:


> aktuell gäbe es bei RCZ eine Transfer factory 175 external für ca 230


Wo? 
Ich kann die nur für 424€ finden... 
Suche auch noch einen dropper mit externe Ansteuerung


----------



## Nd-60 (7. Juni 2020)

FritzeF schrieb:


> Wo?
> Ich kann die nur für 424€ finden...
> Suche auch noch einen dropper mit externe Ansteuerung


du brauchst noch den passenden Code RCZFXI2


----------



## ernmar (7. Juni 2020)

Suche ein Schnäppchen für eine 29" Boost Enduro Federgabel mit 150mm Federweg. Marke erstmal egal. Bin gerne experimentierfreudig und probiere auch mal was neues aus.


----------



## shoffmeister (7. Juni 2020)

Wo findet man am Besten robuste und niedrigpreisige 29"-Laufradsätze, DT Swiss Nabe (370, 350), Shimano Microspline, Centerlock, Boost, 25mm Weite?

Das dürfte sowas in der Kategorie M1900 / X1900 sein.

Ich schaue immer mal wieder auf

RCZ
bikemarkt
ebay-kleinanzeigen

Gibt es noch andere Quellen?

Ich finde viel SRAM, viel 27.5", viel non-Boost.

Gibt es die Laufräder in der Konfektionierung überhaupt zu einem sinnvoll niedrigen Preis?

(passende M1700 gibt es problemlos zu 500 Euro inklusive Versand und Garantie, XM1501 zu 700 Euro, nur als Anhaltspunkt).


----------



## Clinkzluggi (7. Juni 2020)

Suche Shimano Saint Bremse vo + hi für unter 250? 
Gibts da momentan was? 

lg und danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tich (7. Juni 2020)

shoffmeister schrieb:


> Wo findet man am Besten robuste und niedrigpreisige 29"-Laufradsätze, DT Swiss Nabe (370, 350), Shimano Microspline, Centerlock, Boost, 25mm Weite?
> 
> Das dürfte sowas in der Kategorie M1900 / X1900 sein.
> 
> ...


Kein super sonder Schnäppchen, aber sollte alles haben, was du brauchst um 390eur für 350er Naben, microspline, centerlock, x.a.25 White Label (verstärkte) Felgen. https://www.slowbuild.eu/mtb-29/1480grnewmen-x-a-25-white-label/


----------



## Heino77 (10. Juni 2020)

Suche einen DHX2 in 267x89 2019 zu einem guten Kurs (unter 650). Meine bikeinn Bestellung wurde leider gerade storniert.


----------



## Schuffa87 (10. Juni 2020)

Heino77 schrieb:


> Suche einen DHX2 in 267x89 2019 zu einem guten Kurs (unter 650). Meine bikeinn Bestellung wurde leider gerade storniert.


Ich suche den gleichen in 230x65


----------



## CasterTroy (11. Juni 2020)

Hi,

ich suche einige SP Connect Sachen für das Samsung S10, scheint überall ausverkauft zu sein.









						Bike Bundle
					

Dein Fahrrad, deine Regeln. Stell dir mit unserem Bike Bundle Builder dein persönliches Setup für deinen Lenker und Fahrstil zusammen. Wähle einfach das passende Phone Case für dein Modell oder eine unserer Universallösungen. Je nach bevorzugtem System kannst du dann deine gewünschte Halterung...




					sp-connect.de
				




Listenpreis: 59€, hatte es bei Nubuk vor 2 Wochen für 42€ bestellt, Lieferzeit wurde auf Mitte August gesetzt, musste ich somit stornieren.

Wenn es günstig nur das Cover für das S10 gäbe würde ich vielleicht auch einzeln kaufen.

Danke und Grüße


----------



## sebicay (11. Juni 2020)

1. Suche eine Vario Stütze in 27,2mm mit externer Kabelführung

2. Suche Skinwall Reifen in 27,5 x 2,35


----------



## hasardeur (11. Juni 2020)

sebicay schrieb:


> 1. Suche eine Vario Stütze in 27,2mm mit externer Kabelführung
> 
> 2. Suche Skinwall Reifen in 27,5 x 2,35



Gesundheit!


----------



## sebicay (11. Juni 2020)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Gesundheit!


Danke


----------



## BlackRabbit235 (11. Juni 2020)

hi,

suche ein angebot für:  

1. dt swiss adapter HWGXXX0001528S  (hinterrad 5/135 mm qr), zur not auch für thru bolt (HWGXXX0001803S)
2. recht stabilen montageständer bis ca. 60€


----------



## hw_doc (11. Juni 2020)

Schau mal bei ridewill.it, da war neulich noch eine Tranz-X lieferbar!



Wolfplayer schrieb:


> geht nur 125mm 0_o


----------



## Wolfplayer (11. Juni 2020)

für den Preis bekomme ich sie auch hier in D....wegen der Versandkosten 
will mich aber dafür dort nicht extra regestrieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Heino77 (12. Juni 2020)

Schuffa87 schrieb:


> Ich suche den gleichen in 230x65


Hab einen bei Wiggle für 655 gefunden. Vielleicht haben sie dort noch einen in 230x65. CRC hatte auch noch welche (267x89) für 670. Besser als nichts - in 2 Monaten bringt mir das Teil nix mehr.


----------



## Schuffa87 (12. Juni 2020)

Heino77 schrieb:


> Hab einen bei Wiggle für 655 gefunden. Vielleicht haben sie dort noch einen in 230x65. CRC hatte auch noch welche (267x89) für 670. Besser als nichts - in 2 Monaten bringt mir das Teil nix mehr.



Ne, alles weg...


----------



## Kelevra2011 (12. Juni 2020)

Moin

Bin auf der Suche nach einer dämpferpumpe für meine Rock shox reba 2019 

Gibt's die irgendwo noch billiger? 






						RockShox Gabel/Dämpfer Druckpumpe online günstig bei HIBIKE kaufen
					

Rock Shox Gabel und Dämpferpumpe Passend für alle Rock Shox Federgabeln und Dämpfer mit Autoventil




					www.hibike.de


----------



## toastet (12. Juni 2020)

Würde im Suche-Bereich mal fragen, ob nicht einer noch ne unbenutzte von seiner Gabel rumliegen hat für nen schmahlen Taler. Keine Ahnung ob heute noch, aber vor 4-5 Jahren lagen diese ja noch den Gabeln bei. Wahnsinn, wie da der Preis angezogen hat, 15-20 € waren für das Teil normal damals ?
Ggf. halt sonst mit anderem Aufdruck günstiger, dieses Modell ist eh nur gelabelt und gibt es auch mit Canyon, Azonic, etc. Aufdruck.


----------



## Halorider (12. Juni 2020)

Kelevra2011 schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> Bin auf der Suche nach einer dämpferpumpe für meine Rock shox reba 2019
> 
> ...


Ich hätte eins rumliegen,ist von diamondback und rs baugleich,20€ inkl.versand


----------



## LongJonSilver (13. Juni 2020)

Suche einen 180er oneup dropper. Idealerweise mit 34,9mm Durchmesser.


----------



## AndreasMayer (13. Juni 2020)

Kelevra2011 schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> Bin auf der Suche nach einer dämpferpumpe für meine Rock shox reba 2019
> 
> ...



Ich kann diese empfehlen 

Decathlon


----------



## wesone (14. Juni 2020)

Suche ein Sram GX Schaltwerk und einem GX-Schalthebel in 12 fach. Bei welchen Händler gibt es das gesuchte aktuell zu einem vernüftigen Kurs.

Bin dankbar für eure Tipps und Vorschläge


----------



## Remux (16. Juni 2020)

Suche eine lieferbare shimano technium Brille in schwarz. Leider überall nur rot und blau lieferbar.

Alternativ einen guten Preis für eine Adidas Zonyk (mindestens kontrastverstärkend, am liebsten photochrom) oder eine Julbo reactiv 1-3 kontrastverstärkend.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bbQ (22. Juni 2020)

Remux schrieb:


> Suche eine lieferbare shimano technium Brille in schwarz. Leider überall nur rot und blau lieferbar.
> 
> Alternativ einen guten Preis für eine Adidas Zonyk (mindestens kontrastverstärkend, am liebsten photochrom) oder eine Julbo reactiv 1-3 kontrastverstärkend.









						Sonnenbrille SHIMANO TECHNIUM Schwarz Iridium 2020 | Probikeshop
					

Online kaufen ➤ Sonnenbrille SHIMANO TECHNIUM Schwarz Iridium 2020 ✚ Kostenloser Expressversand ✚ Kostenlose Rücksendung ✚ Der beste Preis garantiert




					www.probikeshop.com


----------



## gamble (29. Juni 2020)

Ich suche eine oder zwei hg95 10-fach Ketten. Günstigster Preis im Netz gefunden: 17 € + Versand

Evtl. hat ja jemand was gesehen oder vielleicht sogar was neues zuhause und benötigt sie nicht mehr. Ich bin für Tipps dankbar.


----------



## ders (29. Juni 2020)

Ich suche ein Dirtlej SFD.

lg


----------



## Diablokg (30. Juni 2020)

Suche eine gute und günstige Bezugsquelle für eine Swisstrailbell. 

Danke


----------



## Remux (2. Juli 2020)

Konnte meine Suche jetzt eingrenzen daher suche ich eine Julbo Rush oder Fury mit reactiv 1-3 Gläsern (die rötlich/orangenen Gläser) zu einem guten Kurs. Bisher hab ich eine Rush bei Probikeshop für 155€ gefunden.


----------



## tunix82 (2. Juli 2020)

wesone schrieb:


> Suche ein Sram GX Schaltwerk und einem GX-Schalthebel in 12 fach. Bei welchen Händler gibt es das gesuchte aktuell zu einem vernüftigen Kurs.
> 
> Bin dankbar für eure Tipps und Vorschläge


Hab vor ein paar Tagen die neue Variante in lunar grau, also das Schaltwerk welches auch die neuen 52 Zähne unterstützt und den single click Trigger, bei bike-components bestellt. War zwar nicht der Oberknaller vom Preis, aber lieferbar und für diese recht frische Kombi das günstigste Angebot - 140 ,- € zusammen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dodos (2. Juli 2020)

Hi, ich suche eine günstige Thomson Elite oder gleichwertige Alternative mit dem bekanntem Knick im Rohr. 
Schwarz; 27.2 Durchmesser; Länge: 330 oder besser 410er
Setback müsste da 16mm sein.
Danke


----------



## TimmiT93 (8. Juli 2020)

Hi, ich würde ein Wahoo Element Roam Bundle suchen, weiß jemand ein gutes Angebot das noch verfügbar ist ?


----------



## wanderer1219 (11. Juli 2020)

Einen wunderschönen guten Tag, 
hat jemand eine Idee wo es die On One Dropper Post noch in 20 cm und 31,6 mm Durchmesser gibt? 
18 cm gibt es noch bei Bike Components. 
Viele Grüße und vielen Dank


----------



## der-gute (11. Juli 2020)

Meinst du nicht One Up Components?





vs.


----------



## wanderer1219 (11. Juli 2020)

@der-gute 
Selbstverständlich. Vielen Dank.
Aber hast du auch einen Shopping Link?


----------



## der-gute (11. Juli 2020)

Leider nein.
Ich befürchte, die is grade aus.
Beim Hersteller gibt es sie ja auch grade nicht...


----------



## Hans (12. Juli 2020)

Ha3
Suche  eine gute, leichte und bezahlbare Sattelstütze in Carbon , 27,2 mm ohne Setback , nix aus China
Danke


----------



## baconcookie (17. Juli 2020)

suche ein DT swiss 54T ratchet kit zum guten Kurs


----------



## Heikibike (24. Juli 2020)

Hi, gibts irgendwo ein gutes Angebot für eine ordentliche Dropper Post - 31,6, 150 mm
Vielen Dank für sachdienliche Hinweise


----------



## Seb_87 (25. Juli 2020)

Würde ein BR-M8020 Set suchen 

Edit: oder M8120


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sorny (26. Juli 2020)

Wer nen Tipp für nen günstigen 29er" Hardtail Frame?


----------



## B1ackAdd3r (26. Juli 2020)

sorny schrieb:


> Wer nen Tipp für nen günstigen 29er" Hardtail Frame?




Dartmoor Primal Wenn es Richtung Abfahrt gehen soll. 






						Dartmoor PRIMAL - 29" MTB Rahmen - 2021 - Sand Storm
					

Dartmoor Bikes ▶ 29" Hardtail Rahmen, geeignet für 130 - 160mm Gabelfederweg. Inkl. Steckachse. ▶ Ausführung: Sand Storm




					www.bike24.de


----------



## Artos (26. Juli 2020)

Hallo, ich suche ein Schnäppchen für 26“ Reifen im Enduro Bereich. Gern Maxxis, oder etwas Vergleichbares.
Danke im Voraus.

greetz
der art


----------



## Fieser-Kardinal (27. Juli 2020)

baconcookie schrieb:


> suche ein DT swiss 54T ratchet kit zum guten Kurs


Da hänge ich mich gerne mit dran. Aber keine Angebote aus Fernost, die taugen nichts.


----------



## Ghoste (27. Juli 2020)

Artos schrieb:


> Hallo, ich suche ein Schnäppchen für 26“ Reifen im Enduro Bereich. Gern Maxxis, oder etwas Vergleichbares.
> Danke im Voraus.
> 
> greetz
> der art



Schau dir mal den neuen Michelin DH 34 bikepark an. Der ist generell recht günstig mit knapp über 20€
https://www.bike24.de/p1366205.html


----------



## BigJohn (27. Juli 2020)

Ghoste schrieb:


> Schau dir mal den neuen Michelin DH 34 bikepark an. Der ist generell recht günstig mit knapp über 20€
> https://www.bike24.de/p1366205.html


29" >> 26"


----------



## Ghoste (27. Juli 2020)

BigJohn schrieb:


> 29" >> 26"


Ist mir durchgegangen. Ich war mir egtl. sicher das es den in 26“ auch gibt.
Aber war dann der Dh 34 ohne bikepark und kostet leider das doppelte....


----------



## der-gute (28. Juli 2020)

Suche 29“ HR
12x148
Freilauf egal
bestmöglich mit DT Ratchet Nabe (350er oder E1700 Systemlaufrad)
Felge 25 mm innen

Stabil, fürs Reiserad, ich schon 0.1t, Rad aus schwerem Stahl.

Tipps?

PS: gibt es dafür nen Rabattcode?




__





						DT SWISS Wheelset E1700 SPLINE TWO 29'' (25mm) Disc CL BOOST (15x110mm / 12x148mm) Black (W0E1700BEIXS013230 / W0E1700TEDLS013231) RCZ Bike Shop
					

<p><strong>DT SWISS Wheelset E1700 SPLINE TWO 29'' (25mm) Disc CL BOOST (15x110mm / 12x148mm) Black (W0E1700BEIXS013230 / W0E1700TEDLS013231)</strong></p> <p>Rim Material : Aluminum<br />Configuration: BOOST 15x110mm / 12x148mm<br />Disc mount: Centerloc




					www.rczbikeshop.com


----------



## Catsoft (28. Juli 2020)

Suche eine Sram 10-52(!) Kassette für unter 300,--, X01 oder XX1. Sollte lieferbar sein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boblike (28. Juli 2020)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Suche eine Sram 10-52(!) Kassette für unter 300,--, X01 oder XX1. Sollte lieferbar sein!











						SRAM XG-1299 12-fach Kassette für XX1 Eagle
					

Die XG-1299 12-fach Kassette für XX1 Eagle von SRAM - große Bandbreite mit schicker Optik Die SRAM XG-1299 Kassette mit zwölf Schaltstufen für XX1 Eagle wird mit einem speziellen, besonders haltbaren Finish veredelt und ist leicht, stabil und langleb




					www.bike-components.de


----------



## shurikn (28. Juli 2020)

boblike schrieb:


> SRAM XG-1299 12-fach Kassette für XX1 Eagle
> 
> 
> Die XG-1299 12-fach Kassette für XX1 Eagle von SRAM - große Bandbreite mit schicker Optik Die SRAM XG-1299 Kassette mit zwölf Schaltstufen für XX1 Eagle wird mit einem speziellen, besonders haltbaren Finish veredelt und ist leicht, stabil und langleb
> ...


Die 52er sprengt aber den Preisrahmen. Verdächtig günstig bei Galaxus aber nur beim Lieferanten vorrätig 



			https://www.galaxus.de/de/s3/product/sram-kassette-x01-eagle-10-52z-xg-1295-12x-velokassette-13342769
		


ansonsten ist die 1295 mit 52 Zähnen für 305 inkl Versand bei Mantel lagernd.


----------



## Catsoft (28. Juli 2020)

boblike schrieb:


> SRAM XG-1299 12-fach Kassette für XX1 Eagle
> 
> 
> Die XG-1299 12-fach Kassette für XX1 Eagle von SRAM - große Bandbreite mit schicker Optik Die SRAM XG-1299 Kassette mit zwölf Schaltstufen für XX1 Eagle wird mit einem speziellen, besonders haltbaren Finish veredelt und ist leicht, stabil und langleb
> ...



Die 52Z. ist da leider extrem teuer. Für die 285,-- gibts nur die 50 Z.

Galaxis war mir zu dubios...


----------



## LarsLangfinger (30. Juli 2020)

Gibts momentan Rucksäcke mit Protektoren im Angebot? So um die 15 Liter.


----------



## seven21 (30. Juli 2020)

LarsLangfinger schrieb:


> Gibts momentan Rucksäcke mit Protektoren im Angebot? So um die 15 Liter.


Hier für 137,69 anstatt 169 Euro




__





						Evoc FR Enduro 16l Rucksack mit Protektor - Bikerucksäcke - Rucksäcke - Bike - Alle
					

Der Evoc FR Enduro 16l Rucksack überzeugt als kompakter, leichter und technischer Bike-Rucksack. Sein Highlight ist der Liteshield Rückenprotektor, der maximalen  Aufprallschutz mit einer federleichten Konstruktion und jeder Menge Flexibilität kombiniert




					www.sportokay.com
				




Du musst im Warenkorb noch den Gutschein SALE10 eingeben


----------



## LarsLangfinger (30. Juli 2020)

Ja super, danke dir. Sogar mein favorisiertes Modell.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (30. Juli 2020)

LarsLangfinger schrieb:


> Gibts momentan Rucksäcke mit Protektoren im Angebot? So um die 15 Liter.




Schau mal nach dem ION Transom 16. Gibt es in S/M und L/XL. Aktuell gibt es Angebote ab knapp über 70€ bei UVP von 170€ ist das schon ziemlich günstig. Dazu dann das Spine Plate (Protektor) für ca. 30€.

Ich liebe meinen Transom. Ein besseres System zur Rückenbelüftung habe ich noch nicht gefunden. Zudem gibt es einen wirklich guten, herausnehmbaren Organisator für Werkzeug und Kleinkram.


----------



## LarsLangfinger (30. Juli 2020)

danke dir, habe ich noch nicht von gehört, aber lese mich mal rein!


----------



## hasardeur (30. Juli 2020)

LarsLangfinger schrieb:


> danke dir, habe ich noch nicht von gehört, aber lese mich mal rein!











						Abgefahren! #52: ION Transom 16 Rucksack im Test - MTB-News.de
					

Ein erster Testeindruck zum robusten ION Transom 16 Rucksack, der lange Touren mit seiner innovativen Air_Condition-Technologie erleichtern soll.




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## seven21 (30. Juli 2020)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Abgefahren! #52: ION Transom 16 Rucksack im Test - MTB-News.de
> 
> 
> Ein erster Testeindruck zum robusten ION Transom 16 Rucksack, der lange Touren mit seiner innovativen Air_Condition-Technologie erleichtern soll.
> ...


Muss aber je nach Angebot der Rückenprotektor noch separat gekauft werden. Ist baer trotzdem noch deutlich günstiger als der Evoc.


----------



## hasardeur (30. Juli 2020)

seven21 schrieb:


> Muss aber je nach Angebot der Rückenprotektor noch separat gekauft werden. Ist baer trotzdem noch deutlich günstiger als der Evoc.



Schrieb ich ja. Kostet etwa 30€. Trinkblase ist auch nicht dabei, hat man aber eh bzw. tauscht man hin und wieder aus.


----------



## seven21 (30. Juli 2020)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Schrieb ich ja. Kostet etwa 30€. Trinkblase ist auch nicht dabei, hat man aber eh bzw. tauscht man hin und wieder aus.


Oh hab ich übersehen


----------



## LarsLangfinger (30. Juli 2020)

Der Transom klingt wirklich super und sieht gut aus, jedoch nicht in Grau  Schwarz in der Grösse L/XL scheint es auch nicht für Roundabout 70,00 Euro zu geben - schade. Dann warte ich noch ein bisschen bis es mal ein ausverkauft von evoc oder ION gibt.


----------



## hasardeur (30. Juli 2020)

Preise um die 90€ sind für den Transom häufiger zu finden, für um die 70€ findet man dann eben die etwas weniger gefragten Farben. Mit anderen Worten: in Schwarz wird der eher nicht so günstig werden.


----------



## LarsLangfinger (30. Juli 2020)

Ach 90 Euro passen auch, scheint aber das viele nicht mehr auf Lager sind. 120 Eur war so das günstigste was ich gefunden hatte. Gibt es sonst nich interessante alternativen die ab und zu mal in nem Sale rutschen?


----------



## zuz (1. August 2020)

Moin! Ich suche für die bessere Hälfte ein gutes/günstiges Hardtail. Einsatzgebiet wäre ein wenig Asphalt, ein wenig Schotterwege und ein paar leichte Trails. Würde dafür einen der günstigen XC Klassiker, 100mm Federweg nicht grad mit Stahlgabel, 29er, 1-fach suchen. Hat da jemand in S/XS eventuell einen Tip aus dem Abverkauf?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghoste (2. August 2020)

Suche ein lieferbares Angebot für eine SRAM Guide RS (Set VR + HR) bis ca. 200€.
Scheint irgendwie „ausverkauft“ zu sein...


----------



## Flo7 (2. August 2020)

Ghoste schrieb:


> Suche ein lieferbares Angebot für eine SRAM Guide RS (Set VR + HR) bis ca. 200€.
> Scheint irgendwie „ausverkauft“ zu sein...



Willst du das wirklich?

Den Nachfolger (g2) findest du immer wieder um die 150-200€...-> https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/1418334-sram-g2-rsc-set-inkl-bremsscheiben-200-180-neu


----------



## Ghoste (2. August 2020)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Willst du das wirklich?
> 
> Den Nachfolger (g2) findest du immer wieder um die 150-200€...-> https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/1418334-sram-g2-rsc-set-inkl-bremsscheiben-200-180-neu



War nur auf der Suche für meinen Bruder. 
Die G2 hatte ich auch schon vorgschlagen und das beherzigt er nun vermutlich auch ;-)


----------



## Jurriaan (3. August 2020)

Süche ein 120mm trail Rahmen, große L. Ich kenne Cube a 499 Euro.


----------



## espanolito255 (4. August 2020)

Hola a todos!

suche ein Syntace Vector Carbon mit 12° backsw. und 780 mm breite für einen günstigen Kurs


----------



## hasardeur (4. August 2020)

espanolito255 schrieb:


> Hola a todos!
> 
> suche ein Syntace Vector Carbon mit 12° backsw. und 780 mm breite für einen günstigen Kurs



Habe da kein passendes Angebot für Dich, aber eine Alternativempfehlung. Schau Dir mal die Newman-Lenker mit 8° Backsweep und 8° Upsweep an. Ich bin vorher 12° Vector gefahren und finde die Newman besser. Die Handgelenkentlastung ist mindestens so gut, wie beim 12° Vector, aber der Reach wird nicht so reduziert. Preislich liegen die Newman mit UVP etwa da, wo ein günstiges Vector-Angebot liegt.


----------



## Totty79 (6. August 2020)

Ich suche einen Rockshox Monarch XX in 165 x 38mm mit Xloc für Rechts. Links finde ich immer wieder aber für rechts?? 

Hat einer nen Tipp, wenn möglich auch noch unter 300 Euro


----------



## The Great (6. August 2020)

Hallo,
gesucht wird eine Budget Federgabel mit 120-130mm FW für 29“ Boost. Preisvorstellung unter 350€. Meine Idee war zB RS Reba, Sektor oder Revelation. Aber der Markt scheint leer gefegt zu sein.
Hat jemand ein Idee?


----------



## fexbru (6. August 2020)

Edit:
Gibt's anscheinend nicht mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Seb_87 (10. August 2020)

Suche einen *sofort verfügbaren *Park Tool PCs 10.2
Natürlich gerne als Schnäppchen


----------



## DJTornado (10. August 2020)

Seb_87 schrieb:


> Suche einen *sofort verfügbaren *Park Tool PCs 10.2
> Natürlich gerne als Schnäppchen


Probikeshop - Mantel - vorrätig...


----------



## botswana23 (10. August 2020)

Hallo,

suche den Giro Manifest Spherical Helm in Grösse L.

Gabs mal für 213.- bei Mikesport aber die haben den Preis erhöht.

Kennt jemand einen Shop ?

Farbe erstmal egal.

Danke und Gruss,
Novi??


----------



## PeterHi (10. August 2020)

Metrum schrieb:


> P.S. Ich hoffe auch das der Uli bald wieder GV hat!


Vielleicht hat er ja den letzten Trail ohne Sattel gefahren...?


----------



## LarsLangfinger (10. August 2020)

Nach fast über 9 Jahren schwer zu eruieren...


----------



## freetourer (10. August 2020)

Hat jemand ein Schnäppchen für eine 29er Rock Shox Yari mit Boost - Standard und 42er OffSet gesehen?

Federweg wäre erstmal egal - einen passenden Airshaft habe ich bereits.

Das günstigste von mir gesehene Angebot ist r2 - bike mit 417.-.

Merci.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alex0303 (10. August 2020)

freetourer schrieb:


> Hat jemand ein Schnäppchen für eine 29er Rock Shox Yari mit Boost - Standard und 42er OffSet gesehen?
> 
> Federweg wäre erstmal egal - einen passenden Airshaft habe ich bereits.
> 
> ...



Leider keine Idee für den 42er Offset. 
Hätte eine mit 51mm im Bikemarkt. 
Kaum gefahren. 
150mm

Lg
Alex


----------



## SparkyJJ (11. August 2020)

So der Defekt Teufel hat zugeschlagen . Syncrosnabe defekt , Der Sperrklinkenzahnkranz in der Nabe dreht durch .Oder wie auch immer das Teil sich schimpft ?
Würde jetzt ein Relativ Hochwertiges 29" Boost Shimano 11 Fach Hinterrad suchen
12 mm Steckachse , Felgenbreite Irgendwas zwischen 22-30mm , Tubeless
Gerne etwas leichter . Jemand nen Tipp ?
Danke
Gruß JJ


----------



## Evel Karnievel (12. August 2020)

Wer kennt wen? 
Rockshox ZEB, 29“, 160/170, Farbe egal.


----------



## Seb_87 (14. August 2020)

Bin auf der Suche nach einem Set BR-M8120 und einen qualitativ gefertigten Drehmomentschlüssel (2-25 oder so)


----------



## BigJohn (14. August 2020)

Seb_87 schrieb:


> nem qualitativen Drehmomentschlüssel (2-25 oder so)


Ich würde einen quantitativen Drehmomentschlüssel klar bevorzugen 





						Qualitative Daten – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org


----------



## CasterTroy (14. August 2020)

Hi,

suche nen 36er Fox Factory  170mm Grip2 - habe die letzten Wochen leider versäumt bei RCZ zuzuschlagen.

EDIT: 27,5" // FIT4 wäre auch okay

Vielleicht hat jemand einen Tipp oder möchte seine los werden.

Grüße


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (14. August 2020)

CasterTroy schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> suche nen 36er Fox Factory 170mm Grip2 - habe die letzten Wochen leider versäumt bei RCZ zuzuschlagen.
> 
> ...


27,5 oder 29“?


----------



## CasterTroy (14. August 2020)

Asphaltsurfer schrieb:


> 27,5 oder 29“?




Sorry, 27,5". Eine FIT4 würde ich auch nehmen.

Grüße


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (14. August 2020)

CasterTroy schrieb:


> Sorry, 27,5". Eine FIT4 würde ich auch nehmen.
> 
> Grüße


du hast eine PM


----------



## Seb_87 (15. August 2020)

Bin auf der Suche nach einem Shimano TL FC 41 Werkzeug... 
Vll will auch so jemand eins los haben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CasterTroy (16. August 2020)

Suche noch ein nettes Angebot für eine Fox Transfer Factory 175mm 31,6mm. 

Modell kann/ darf 2020 sein, wenn es das 2021er schon irgendwo günstiger gibt auch gerne 

Einen schönen Sonntag!


----------



## Seb_87 (16. August 2020)

Vll jemand ein Schnäppchen für ne Hydrapak Trinkblase auf dem Schirm?


----------



## PST (16. August 2020)

Seb_87 schrieb:


> Vll jemand ein Schnäppchen für ne Hydrapak Trinkblase auf dem Schirm?



Schau doch mal bei Sportokay vorbei, die haben gerade 15% auf fast alles on top. FINAL15 lautet der Code dafür.


----------



## platt_ziege (16. August 2020)

falls jemand über ein flat pedal schnapper stolpert, bitte gerne hier posten!
vielen dank und schoin sonntach weiterhin


----------



## Simon Katsch (16. August 2020)

platt_ziege schrieb:


> falls jemand über ein flat pedal schnapper stolpert, bitte gerne hier posten!
> vielen dank und schoin sonntach weiterhin



Hier evtl?





						Ausverkauf   | Chain Reaction
					

Ausverkauf  - Lowest Prices and Free shipping available from the worlds largest online bike store - Chain Reaction Cycles



					www.chainreactioncycles.com


----------



## platt_ziege (16. August 2020)

Simon Katsch schrieb:


> Hier evtl?


2 dumme ein gedanke   
hatte ich auch schon durch stöbert, hab aber nix p/l passendes gefunden


----------



## SiggiSmalls (17. August 2020)

Momentan gibt's es bei bike-components die 10% Aktion auf Shimano. Die M7100 Gruppe inklusive Kurbel und Kettenblatt für 260€. Was sagt ihr, zuschlagen oder warten?









						MTB Schaltgruppen für die optimale Performance in jedem Gelände
					

Dein Bike braucht das! Kaufe alles für dein Fahrrad aus dem Bereich Komplettgruppen - Mountainbike im Online Shop von bike-components. Über 300 Hersteller für Fahrräder, Fahrradteile oder Fahrradzubehör im Sortiment. Über 50.000 Artikel - 20 Jahre Erfahrung - Schneller Versand - Trusted Shop und...




					www.bike-components.de
				




Für boost hinten wird wohl die m7120 kurbel empfohlen. sind die 3mm Abweichung in der Kettenlinie sehr relevant oder kann ich auch getrost die M7100 kaufen?


----------



## Ahija (17. August 2020)

3mm sind relevant wenn du nicht mit Spacern arbeiten möchtest.


----------



## rookie31 (18. August 2020)

Suche ein XC Fully Grösse M im Bereich 3500 - 4000€


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sunny2006 (18. August 2020)

Suche ein Tipp wo ich die MT 5 am günstigsten bekomme. Danke.


----------



## LarsLangfinger (19. August 2020)

Leichte Knieschoner (Am besten sogar Knie/Schienbeinschoner) und leichter FF Helm gesucht. Oder auch andere Protektoren - gibt es ein Verkäufer der momentan etwas zu Rabatten verkauft oder bis zum Ende der Saison warten?


----------



## MirkoW (19. August 2020)

Ich wollte nur an dieser Stelle nochmal ausdrücklich vor Käufen bei Zweirad Stadler warnen! 
Kurz die Fakten zu meiner Bestellung:
-> 3 Monate gewartet nach Zahlung
-> kaum Kommunikation möglich, Stunden in Warteschleifen
-> keine, gar keine Antwort auf Emails
-> Falschaussagen zum Liefertermin
-> falsche Versandbestätigungen
-> nach Mehrwertsteuersenkung dann auch noch neue Rechnung mit geringerer Mehrwertsteuer bei gleichem Endpreis, d.h. nach Bestellung und Bezahlung wurde der Preis angehoben um den Gewinn zu maximieren.

Jetzt habe ich es endlich geschafft jemanden zu erreichen und die Bestellung am Telefon zu stornieren, mal sehen ob sie das hinbekommen.

Könnte man auch mal einen kritischen Artikel seitens der Redaktion hier schalten, bin ja nicht der Einzige...


----------



## SiggiSmalls (19. August 2020)

SHIMANO SLX MTB Gruppe M7100 1x12-fach | FC-M7100 Kurbel | 10-51 Zähn, 247,50 €
					

SHIMANO SLX MTB Gruppe M7100 1x12-fach | FC-M7100 Kurbel | 10-51 Zähne Die Shimano SLX Gruppe ist seit Jahren ein Topseller auf dem Bikemarkt Sie gilt als p




					r2-bike.com
				




Gibt es die irgendwo günstiger? Suche ein Antriebsset mit der boost kurbel (fc-m7120), 32z Kettenblatt, 10-51 Kassette und I-spec hebel. Gibt es hier mit 3% Gutschein für 275,56€


----------



## Schuffa87 (19. August 2020)

Sunny2006 schrieb:


> Suche ein Tipp wo ich die MT 5 am günstigsten bekomme. Danke.











						MT5 Scheibenbremsen-Set
					

bikesport e-mtb 02/2018 Test: "Kontrollierte Entscheidung: 8 E-Bike-Bremsen"  Testergebnis: Preis/Leistung & Note 1,82            Freeride 02/2016 Test: "Heiße Eisen: 5 Bremsen im Test"  Testergebnis: 10 Punkte...




					www.bike-discount.de


----------



## Berrrnd (19. August 2020)

MirkoW schrieb:


> Könnte man auch mal einen kritischen Artikel seitens der Redaktion hier schalten, bin ja nicht der Einzige...


zeig mir bitte EINEN artikel in den news der etwas mit offenem auge hinterfragt und kritisch recherchiert ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MirkoW (20. August 2020)

k_star schrieb:


> zeig mir bitte EINEN artikel in den news der etwas mit offenem auge hinterfragt und kritisch recherchiert ist.



Ja das stimmt, ist nicht besonders investigativ.


----------



## fone (20. August 2020)

Wer hätte das gedacht! Jahrelang treibt die organisierte Kriminalität in Form vom Stadler ihr Unwesen und ihr Genies deckt es auf!

Glückwunsch.


----------



## alois (23. August 2020)

Ich suche:
a) Hardtail Carbon Rahmen in S, ggf Komplettbike 27,5 oder 29"
B) Fox 36 Federgabel 29" Fit 4 3pos
Jemand was im Angebot oder Tips? 
Danke 
Alois


----------



## bobons (24. August 2020)

SparkyJJ schrieb:


> So der Defekt Teufel hat zugeschlagen . Syncrosnabe defekt , Der Sperrklinkenzahnkranz in der Nabe dreht durch .Oder wie auch immer das Teil sich schimpft ?
> Würde jetzt ein Relativ Hochwertiges 29" Boost Shimano 11 Fach Hinterrad suchen
> 12 mm Steckachse , Felgenbreite Irgendwas zwischen 22-30mm , Tubeless
> Gerne etwas leichter . Jemand nen Tipp ?
> ...



Die Syncros-Naben haben doch auch DT-Innenleben, oder? Da sollte sich ein Freilauf günstig auftreiben lassen.


----------



## bobons (24. August 2020)

alois schrieb:


> Ich suche:
> a) Hardtail Carbon Rahmen in S, ggf Komplettbike 27,5 oder 29"
> Jemand was im Angebot oder Tips?
> Danke
> Alois



Servus! 
Ich werde demnächst das Rad hier in den Bikemarkt einstellen: 






Der Erlös wird zu 100% an ein Waisenhaus in Kamerun gespendet (http://www.weltladen-flein-talheim.de/Aktionen/), der Käufer erhält eine Spendenquittung auf seinen Namen.

Du bekommst also ein fast neues Rad (400 km aktuell) und kannst das noch steuerlich absetzen. Der Aufbauthread ist hier zu finden: https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/a-die-kleine-schwester-von-xc-rakete.915141/
Eckdaten: Carbonrahmen mit 40 cm Rahmenhöhe (1,60-1,70 m), 8,97 kg ohne Pedale, SRAM GX Eagle, RockShox RS-1, DT Swiss XR1501-LRS, Race Face Aeffect SL-Kurbel mit 34er KB, Avid X0-Bremsen, Controltech Carbon-Lenker...

Als Preis setze ich mal 1600 Euro VHB an, ohne Pedale. 

Teile kann ich nach Bedarf austauschen (Sattel, Pedale, Lenker, Vorbau, KB 30z,).


----------



## CasterTroy (26. August 2020)

Nabend,

suche: Fox DHX2 2-Pos. Coil 230x60mm, egal ob 2020 oder 2021er...

Grüße


----------



## M!tch (27. August 2020)

Moin, ich suche einen möglichst kurzen Vorbau, der mit Cannondale OPI (Lefty) kompatibel ist. Alternativ kommt auch ein Adapter für Standard-Vorbauten in Frage.
Darf gern auch gebraucht sein. Besten Dank!


----------



## HabeDEhre (1. September 2020)

Suche günstiges 27,5" Hinterrad um mal Mullet zu testen. Anforderung:

Boost
min 30mm Felgeninnenbreite
XD-Freilauf
6-Loch Bremsaufnahme
robust genug für Bikepark
-TL geeignet


----------



## ICanRide (2. September 2020)

Hey, wer auf der Suche nach qualitativen Socken ist, sollte mal hier vorbeischauen:









						Trailtoys Shop
					

Hochwertige Bikes, Parts und Zubehör kaufen - schnell und preiswert.




					www.trailtoys-shop.de
				




Die haben aktuell richtig viele Schnäppchen von Defeet!


----------



## Taunide (3. September 2020)

Suche Sram Code RSC Set, möglichst unter 300€.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TvMatterhorn (3. September 2020)

Suche verfügbare Downcountry/Trail Fullies - vergleichbar mit YT Comp, Rahmengröße M.


----------



## Newmi (5. September 2020)

Gesucht wird eine Federgabel mit 140-160mm Federweg, 15x100 oder 20x110 Achse und kein Boost.
Am liebsten gebraucht, oder aus Neurad ausgebaut, mit Schaftlänge von mindestens 18,5cm.


----------



## toastet (5. September 2020)

Newmi schrieb:


> Gesucht wird eine Federgabel mit 140-160mm Federweg, 15x100 oder 20x110 Achse und kein Boost.
> Am liebsten gebraucht, oder aus Neurad ausgebaut, mit Schaftlänge von mindestens 18,5cm.



Falscher Thread -> https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/f/suche.97/


----------



## Deleted 551950 (5. September 2020)

Suche neue Shimano Saint Kurbel FC-M 820 mit 38ˋer Blatt.


----------



## NewK (7. September 2020)

Hallo,

ich suche den Northwave Outcross Knit 2 in schwarz und Größe 43/44.
Danke.


----------



## Remux (10. September 2020)

suche nicht zwingend ein Schnäppchen sondern allgemein lieferbare Bremsbeläge für den 7120/8120 Shimano Sattel in Sinter.
Aktuell sind scheinbar sämtliche Trickstuff Power 260 oder die Shimano D02S vergriffen und erst in mehreren Wochen lieferbar.


----------



## heliusdh (10. September 2020)

Remux schrieb:


> suche nicht zwingend ein Schnäppchen sondern allgemein lieferbare Bremsbeläge für den 7120/8120 Shimano Sattel in Sinter.
> Aktuell sind scheinbar sämtliche Trickstuff Power 260 oder die Shimano D02S vergriffen und erst in mehreren Wochen lieferbar.



Du suchst einen Sinter Belag obwohl Du sonst organische Beläge fährst?
Ich habe die Trickstuff 260Power auch nicht mehr bekommen und habe jetzt die organischen Kool Stop bestellt. Wird auch gehen bis Ende Januar


----------



## Remux (10. September 2020)

Ich weiß, die Trickstuff sind organisch. Alternativ wäre der originale Shimano Sinter Belag.
Sollen ja auch gut funktionieren.


----------



## heliusdh (10. September 2020)

Remux schrieb:


> Ich weiß, die Trickstuff sind organisch. Alternativ wäre der originale Shimano Sinter Belag.
> Sollen ja auch gut funktionieren.



Ich habe die H03C nach einer Fahrt ausgebaut. Bin ich gar nicht mit klar gekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr_Chicks (10. September 2020)

Remux schrieb:


> suche nicht zwingend ein Schnäppchen sondern allgemein lieferbare Bremsbeläge für den 7120/8120 Shimano Sattel in Sinter.
> Aktuell sind scheinbar sämtliche Trickstuff Power 260 oder die Shimano D02S vergriffen und erst in mehreren Wochen lieferbar.



Bei Bike Components lieferbar









						Scheibenbremsbeläge online kaufen | bike-components
					

Scheibenbremsbeläge von Shimano für dein MTB und mehr Bikes online kaufen bei bike-components ✓ Schneller Versand ✓ Riesige Auswahl ✓ Bester Service




					www.bike-components.de


----------



## Remux (10. September 2020)

Suche nur die D02S ohne Kühlrippen. Die mit Rippen sind mir das Geld nicht wert.


----------



## hasardeur (10. September 2020)

Sinter: http://www.brakepads.de/epages/78340073.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/78340073/Products/020037

Organic: http://www.brakepads.de/epages/78340073.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/78340073/Products/020017


----------



## heliusdh (10. September 2020)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Sinter: http://www.brakepads.de/epages/78340073.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/78340073/Products/020037
> 
> Organic: http://www.brakepads.de/epages/78340073.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/78340073/Products/020017



Taugen die was?


----------



## hasardeur (10. September 2020)

Fahre seit 2 oder 3 Jahren die organic bzw. semi an Saint und MT5, meine Familie an Guide, Formula T1, XT und MT5. Sind verschleißfester, als die Magura-Originale bei gleicher Bremsleistung. Saint habe ich nur sinter gehabt und fand ich nicht gut, kenne von Shimano sonst auch die organic, die ich auch doof fand, gerade unter Belastung.
Wenn es nass ist, quietschen sie, wie die meisten Beläge, bis sie warm gebremst sind. Bremsleistung ist völlig ausreichend (bin noch ÜHU).
Bei dem Preis sollte der Test kein Risiko sein.


----------



## heliusdh (10. September 2020)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Fahre seit 2 oder 3 Jahren die organic bzw. semi an Saint und MT5, meine Familie an Guide, Formula T1, XT und MT5. Sind verschleißfester, als die Magura-Originale bei gleicher Bremsleistung. Saint habe ich nur sinter gehabt und fand ich nicht gut, kenne von Shimano sonst auch die organic, die ich auch doof fand, gerade unter Belastung.
> Wenn es nass ist, quietschen sie, wie die meisten Beläge, bis sie warm gebremst sind. Bremsleistung ist völlig ausreichend (bin noch ÜHU).
> Bei dem Preis sollte der Test kein Risiko sein.



Ich habe für die ZEE mal ein Satz organische bestellt. Ich bin gespannt.

Fahre sonst nur Trickstuff Power Beläge. Für unter 10€ kannst nichts falsch machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## platt_ziege (10. September 2020)

heliusdh schrieb:


> Ich habe für die ZEE mal ein Satz organische bestellt. Ich bin gespannt.


ne kurze rückmeldung wäre klasse


----------



## sp00n82 (10. September 2020)

Ich hab die Sinter für die MT5 auch, allerdings benutze ich die nur hinten. Geht so, sind relativ schnell weg, aber für den Preis in Ordnung. Vorne hab ich lieber andere (bei mir Sixpack Semi-Metallic, keine Ahnung, obs die für Shimano gibt).


----------



## heliusdh (10. September 2020)

platt_ziege schrieb:


> ne kurze rückmeldung wäre klasse



Kann ein wenig dauern, werde ich aber was zu schreiben.
Die kommen nur auf das Bike für den Park.


----------



## LTB (11. September 2020)

heliusdh schrieb:


> Ich habe für die ZEE mal ein Satz organische bestellt. Ich bin gespannt.



Fahre ich auch



platt_ziege schrieb:


> ne kurze rückmeldung wäre klasse



Völlig unauffällig, Bremsleistung gefühlt besser als mit original Shimano und weniger quietschen bei Nässe.  Verschleiß ist vergleichbar gering.


----------



## hasardeur (11. September 2020)

LTB schrieb:


> Völlig unauffällig, Bremsleistung gefühlt besser als mit original Shimano und weniger quietschen bei Nässe. Verschleiß ist vergleichbar gering.



So erlebe ich sie auch. Verschleiß hält sich wirklich in Grenzen. Meist schmeiße ich sie bei normalen Wartungsarbeiten raus, bevor sie ganz runter sind. Bei den Preisen absolut verschmerzbar und besser, als auf dem Trail zu wechseln.
Ich überlege immer, die TS Power zu probieren, da die vorherige Generation der TS Beläge an der Magura schon besser waren. Bei den Preisen falle ich aber immer wieder auf die günstigen Beläge zurück, weil sie völlig ausreichend sind, gerade bei MT5 (Shigura) und Saint, die ohnehin genug Kraft haben.
Fading ist auch ok. Da habe ich Shimano-Beläge sehr viel schlechter in Erinnerung.
Man muss die Beläge lediglich anständig einbremsen, da sie sonst leicht verglasen. Einmal eingebremst passiert das aber nicht mehr (außer man ist Dauerschleifer).


----------



## sauerlaender75 (11. September 2020)

Danke für den tipp, habe die auch mal bestellt!


----------



## Remux (11. September 2020)

Bin da noch etwas skeptisch ob das ein gangbarer Ersatz für die Trickstuff Power ist.
Fahrt ihr dann auf Shimano die SInter oder nur die organischen?


----------



## LTB (11. September 2020)

Remux schrieb:


> Shimano die SInter oder nur die organischen?


organisch, reicht mir vollkommen.
nu aber genug OT


----------



## Seb_87 (11. September 2020)

Bin auf der Suche nach einem lieferbarem TL-FC 41 oder einer Alternative... Und lieferbare Bremsflüssigkeit von Shimano wäre toll

 Centerlock oder BBB passt da nicht oder?

Danke


----------



## ernmar (11. September 2020)

Seb_87 schrieb:


> Bin auf der Suche nach einem lieferbarem TL-FC 41 oder einer Alternative... Und lieferbare Bremsflüssigkeit von Shimano wäre toll
> 
> Centerlock oder BBB passt da nicht oder?
> 
> Danke








						Shimano Werkzeug für Direct-Mount Kettenblätter TL-FC41 | CNC - Online Shop - Christoph Nies Cycles
					

CNC-Bike ist ein Shop für Fahrradteile und Fahrradzubehör, komplette Fahrräder, Mountainbikes, E-Bikes zu günstigen Preisen




					www.cnc-bike.de
				



Lieferzeit 3-5 Tage


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Seb_87 (11. September 2020)

ernmar schrieb:


> Shimano Werkzeug für Direct-Mount Kettenblätter TL-FC41 | CNC - Online Shop - Christoph Nies Cycles
> 
> 
> CNC-Bike ist ein Shop für Fahrradteile und Fahrradzubehör, komplette Fahrräder, Mountainbikes, E-Bikes zu günstigen Preisen
> ...


Nicht verfügbar :/


----------



## sp00n82 (11. September 2020)

Seb_87 schrieb:


> Bin auf der Suche nach einem lieferbarem TL-FC 41 oder einer Alternative... Und lieferbare Bremsflüssigkeit von Shimano wäre toll
> 
> Centerlock oder BBB passt da nicht oder?
> 
> Danke


Die Schweizer haben wohl noch was.








						TL-FC41 Direct-Mount-Kettenblatt-Montagewerkzeug für 12-fach-Kurbeln von SHIMANO
					

TL-FC41 Direct-Mount-Kettenblatt-Montagewerkzeug für 12-fach-Kurbeln - Kettenblattwerkzeuge von SHIMANO kaufen bei Veloplus → Persönliche Beratung per Telefon und im Laden ✓ Kauf auf Rechnung ✓




					www.veloplus.ch
				











						Shimano TL-FC41 Werkzeug Kettenblattmontage XTR FC-M9100/20, XT FC-M8100/20
					

Das Shimano TL-FC41 Werkzeug dient zur einfachen Montage und Demontage für Verschlussringe der Kettenblätter von den XTR FC-M9100/M9120 und XT FC-M8100/M8120 Kurbeln. Zur Verwendung des Tools empfehlen wir die Shimano Tretlagerwerkzeuge TL-FC36, TL...




					www.cycling-parts.ch
				




Schnäppchen ist es halt nicht und du musst gucken, ob die überhaupt nach Deutschland liefern, und die 16% Einfuhrumsatzsteuer kommen wahrscheinlich auch noch oben drauf. Aber vermutlich besser als 12 Wochen Lieferzeit.


Bei der Bremsflüssigkeit von Shimano kannst du auch was anderes nehmen, Magura Royal Blood, Trickstuff Bionol oder Putoline 2.5 HPX z.B. Letzteres wird von den Leuten verwendet, um den wandernden Druckpunkt bei Kälte wegzukriegen (gibt auch nen Thread dazu hier im Forum).


----------



## platt_ziege (11. September 2020)

Seb_87 schrieb:


> Nicht verfügbar :/


falls nicht eilig, bei ali


----------



## Berrrnd (11. September 2020)

Seb_87 schrieb:


> Nicht verfügbar :/


sowas gibt es doch bestimmt als 3d druck.


----------



## sp00n82 (11. September 2020)

Hab grad noch was in UK gefunden.








						Shimano TL-FC41 Chainring Tool
					






					www.planetx.co.uk


----------



## Seb_87 (11. September 2020)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Hab grad noch was in UK gefunden.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Danke... aber der Versand is bisschen teuer ^^


----------



## BigJohn (11. September 2020)

Seb_87 schrieb:


> Danke... aber der Versand is bisschen teuer ^^


Demnächst sollte wieder ne Sammelbestellung laufen, falls du dich anschließen willst


----------



## bs99 (12. September 2020)

Hat jemand die Manitou Mezzer Pro 29" 180mm Federweg günstiger als 785,90 bei Starbike gesehen?
Offset 44 oder 51mm ist egal. 








						Manitou Mezzer Pro Federgabel online bestellen - www.starbike.com
					

Manitou Mezzer Pro Federgabel ☆ kostenloser Versand ab 80 (DE) ☆ 30 Tage Rückgabe ☆ Premiumsupport vom Fachhändler




					www.starbike.com


----------



## paulipan (16. September 2020)

Suche Sattelstütze mit mind. 150mm Hub 31,6mm Durchmesser und Seilzug... bis 150 Euro


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LTB (16. September 2020)

paulipan schrieb:


> Suche Sattelstütze mit mind. 150mm Hub 31,6mm Durchmesser und Seilzug... bis 150 Euro











						Highline 3 Vario-Sattelstütze
					

Features - CrankBrothers Highline 3 Dropper Post     Hydraulische Dropper Post Sattelstütze mit mechanischer Stealth-Kabelführung   Geschlossene Hydraulik-Kartusche   Geringe Einbaulänge, somit für viele...




					www.bike-discount.de


----------



## Alfo84 (17. September 2020)

Seb_87 schrieb:


> Bin auf der Suche nach einem lieferbarem TL-FC 41 oder einer Alternative... Und lieferbare Bremsflüssigkeit von Shimano wäre toll
> 
> Centerlock oder BBB passt da nicht oder?
> 
> Danke



Schau mal hier rein:

https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/12fach-kettenblatt-wechseln.926144/


----------



## ticris (17. September 2020)

Seb_87 schrieb:


> Bin auf der Suche nach einem lieferbarem TL-FC 41 oder einer Alternative... Und lieferbare Bremsflüssigkeit von Shimano wäre toll
> 
> Centerlock oder BBB passt da nicht oder?
> 
> Danke











						TL-FC41 Kettenblatt-Montagewerkzeug
					

Features - Shimano TL-FC41       Adapter zur Verwendung mit TL-FC36, TL-FC33 oder TL-FC32    Auch montierbar mit 32mm Nuss oder Maulschlüssel    Präzises Verzahnungsprofil    Stabil und haltbar durch gehärteten Stahl...




					www.bike-discount.de


----------



## kordesh (18. September 2020)

Ich suche ein Hardtailrahmenschnäppchen für ein kleines Winter- Resteprojekt.


29 Zoll
Alu oder Stahl
Größe L. Bin 1,85m groß, Schritthöhe: 85-86cm
Hinterbau 135 Schnellspanner (bevorzugt) oder 142mm, *also kein Boost*!
tapered Steuerrohr
für 130 oder 140mm Gabel
gerne vorbereitet für interne Ansteuerung der Dropp
gerade Non Boost grenzt das Ganze STARK ein. Zumindest so, dass es dann kein Schnäppchen mehr ist.


----------



## Jaerrit (18. September 2020)

kordesh schrieb:


> *also kein Boost*!


Ich persönlich hätte keine Bauchschmerzen mit einem Adapter herumzufahren um einen vorhandenen LRS weiter nutzen zu können


----------



## kordesh (18. September 2020)

Jaerrit schrieb:


> Ich persönlich hätte keine Bauchschmerzen mit einem Adapter herumzufahren um einen vorhandenen LRS weiter nutzen zu können



Ich eigentlich auch nicht. 

Aber ich möchte den gesamten Antrieb auch weiterfahren. Dann wird’s damit dann doch nix, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaerrit (18. September 2020)

kordesh schrieb:


> Ich eigentlich auch nicht.
> 
> Aber ich möchte den gesamten Antrieb auch weiterfahren. Dann wird’s damit dann doch nix, oder?


Hm, da hab ich tatsächlich noch nicht drüber nachgedacht, sollte ich aber ? Eigentlich sitzt das Schaltwerk ja dann im Vergleich quasi 3mm weiter außen, sollte man eigentlich durch die Endpunkte des Schaltwerks hinbekommen ?


----------



## kordesh (18. September 2020)

Jaerrit schrieb:


> Hm, da hab ich tatsächlich noch nicht drüber nachgedacht, sollte ich aber ? Eigentlich sitzt das Schaltwerk ja dann im Vergleich quasi 3mm weiter außen, sollte man eigentlich durch die Endpunkte des Schaltwerks hinbekommen ?



Oder ich müsste einfach ein Boost Kettenblatt an der non Boost Kurbel montieren, dann passt ja eigentlich auch alles wieder. So meine Theorie


----------



## hasardeur (18. September 2020)

kordesh schrieb:


> Ich suche ein Hardtailrahmenschnäppchen für ein kleines Winter- Resteprojekt.
> 
> 
> 29 Zoll
> ...



Fällt mir spontan das Last Fastforward ein. Musst Du mal nach einem Gebrauchten schauen.


----------



## kordesh (18. September 2020)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Fällt mir spontan das Last Fastforward ein. Musst Du mal nach einem Gebrauchten schauen.



Auf den Rahmen habe ich schon sooo lange ein Auge! Das wäre genau meins! Ich war sogar schon kurz davor mir einen Rahmen zu kaufen, der mir etwas zu groß gewesen wäre. 
Das Teil taucht aber irgendwie nicht so wirklich in den Gebrauchtbörsne auf


----------



## freetourer (18. September 2020)

kordesh schrieb:


> Auf den Rahmen habe ich schon sooo lange ein Auge! Das wäre genau meins! Ich war sogar schon kurz davor mir einen Rahmen zu kaufen, der mir etwas zu groß gewesen wäre.
> Das Teil taucht aber irgendwie nicht so wirklich in den Gebrauchtbörsne auf



Zurecht.

Ich gebe meinen auch nicht her. - Kann ihn Dir aber mal für eine Probefahrt im Teuto anbieten.


----------



## kordesh (18. September 2020)

freetourer schrieb:


> Zurecht.
> 
> Ich gebe meinen auch nicht her. - Kann ihn Dir aber mal für eine Probefahrt im Teuto anbieten.



Das wäre mal was! Geiles Angebot! Besten Dank! 
Da hätte ich wirklich Bock drauf. 
Haste schon irgendwie mal was geplant? Dann würde ich vielleicht einfach dazustoßen.


----------



## freetourer (18. September 2020)

kordesh schrieb:


> Das wäre mal was! Geiles Angebot! Besten Dank!
> Da hätte ich wirklich Bock drauf.
> Haste schon irgendwie mal was geplant? Dann würde ich vielleicht einfach dazustoßen.



Rest am besten per WA oder PM


----------



## Thebike69 (23. September 2020)

Suche eine Kabellose Variostütze mit 170/180mm und einer 31.6 Durchmesser. 








						Reverb AXS™ Vario-Sattelstütze | ROSE Bikes
					

Drop it in and send it down!<br /> Komplett kabellos, simpel und intui




					www.rosebikes.de
				



Das war bisher das günstigste Angebot 🤔


----------



## Seb_87 (23. September 2020)

Suche einen günstigen 12x X01 Trigger und Schaltwerk


----------



## Ahija (23. September 2020)

Seb_87 schrieb:


> Suche einen günstigen X01 Trigger und Schaltwerk


11x oder 12x?
11x hätte ich beides noch gebraucht übrig zur Abgabe. Preislich wird man sich einig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Seb_87 (23. September 2020)

Sorry - 12x

Trotzdem danke @Ahija


----------



## youdontknow (23. September 2020)

Suche jemanden der meine SRAM Code R gegen seine Magura ab Trail Sport tauscht.

Sorry falls das hier falsch ist aber einen Tauschfred habe ich nicht gefunden.

edit: Bitte löschen, ich frage mal im Flohmarkt nach.


----------



## DJeep (24. September 2020)

Seb_87 schrieb:


> Suche einen günstigen 12x X01 Trigger und Schaltwerk



Das Schaltwerk gibt es gerade bei Bike24 als Sonderangebot ohne Verpackung. 
https://www.bike24.de/p1391997.html


----------



## heliusdh (24. September 2020)

heliusdh schrieb:


> Kann ein wenig dauern, werde ich aber was zu schreiben.
> Die kommen nur auf das Bike für den Park.



Ich habe heute die organischen Beläge von Brakepads am HR verbaut und morgen geht es zum testen auf den MSB X Trail. Wie ist Eure Erfahrung mit der Einbremszeit?


----------



## hasardeur (24. September 2020)

heliusdh schrieb:


> Ich habe heute die organischen Beläge von Brakepads am HR verbaut und morgen geht es zum testen auf den MSB X Trail. Wie ist Eure Erfahrung mit der Einbremszeit?



Wie mit anderen Belägen auch. Ich hole immer etwas Schwung und trete dann solange bei gezogener Bremse (VR & HR separat), bis die Bremse ordentlich zieht. Meist braucht es nur 2-3 Anläufe.


----------



## LTB (25. September 2020)

heliusdh schrieb:


> Ich habe heute die organischen Beläge von Brakepads am HR verbaut und morgen geht es zum testen auf den MSB X Trail. Wie ist Eure Erfahrung mit der Einbremszeit?


unauffällig...geht eigentlich fix


----------



## sun909 (25. September 2020)

fail, sorry...


----------



## heliusdh (26. September 2020)

Mein Fazit zu den Belägen:
http://www.brakepads.de/epages/78340073.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/78340073/Products/020017 

ich habe die Beläge mit der mitgelieferten Feder verbaut und eingefahren.
Das Bremsergebnis nach dem einfahren war eher dürftig.
Nach ca 350hm im Bikepark waren die Beläge nicht mehr zu gebrauchen! Ich lasse nicht schleifen und bremse eher hart und kurz.
Zusammen mit dem Mechaniker vor Ort, haben wir uns die Beläge einmal angeschaut. Am oberen Rand war kaum noch Belag vorhanden und am unteren Rand nur wenig abgetragen.
Die mitgelieferte Klammer hatte kaum noch Spannkraft und hat die Beläge nicht mehr auseinander gedrückt. 
Ich habe dann KoolStop Beläge verbaut und nach dem einbremsen funktioniert die Bremse wie gewollt. Nach etwas mehr als 2000hm an dem Tag, ist der Abrieb bei den Belägen im normalem Rahmen.
Vielleicht hatte ich Pech mit den Belägen. Ich habe allerdings noch 3 Paare und ich werde die Beläge bei Zeiten noch einmal mit einer anderen Klammer verwenden und testen. Eine zweite Chance gebe ich denen noch


----------



## hasardeur (26. September 2020)

Kann ich gerade im MSB-X Park nur schwer nachvollziehen. Welche Strecken bist Du denn gefahren?

Ich gehöre eher zu den schweren Jungs und kann über die Bremskraft nicht meckern. Schief abgefahrene Beläge klingen für mich, gerade nach den wenigen Hm, entweder nach einem Mangel, den ich so noch nicht feststellen konnte, oder nach schlechtem Einbau, den ich Dir nicht unterstellen möchte. Auch das geschilderte Problem mit den Federn kenne ich so nicht und müsste doch eigentlich dazu führen, dass die Beläge unten eher anliegen, was beim geschilderten Verschleißbild wohl nicht der Fall war.

Ist aber auch alles nebensächlich, weil Du Vertrauen in Deine Bremse haben musst. Kann ja sein, dass Ihr nicht zueinander passt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heliusdh (26. September 2020)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Kann ich gerade im MSB-X Park nur schwer nachvollziehen. Welche Strecken bist Du denn gefahren?
> 
> Ich gehöre eher zu den schweren Jungs und kann über die Bremskraft nicht meckern. Schief abgefahrene Beläge klingen für mich, gerade nach den wenigen Hm, entweder nach einem Mangel, den ich so noch nicht feststellen konnte, oder nach schlechtem Einbau, den ich Dir nicht unterstellen möchte. Auch das geschilderte Problem mit den Federn kenne ich so nicht und müsste doch eigentlich dazu führen, dass die Beläge unten eher anliegen, was beim geschilderten Verschleißbild wohl nicht der Fall war.
> 
> Ist aber auch alles nebensächlich, weil Du Vertrauen in Deine Bremse haben musst. Kann ja sein, dass Ihr nicht zueinander passt.



Zum warm fahren die Jumpline und dann die 4, 6 und 7.
Um den von Dir beschriebenen Fehler aus zu schließen, gebe ich den Belägen ja noch eine zweite Chance.
Die Bremsanlage ist aus Juli diesen Jahres und die Kolben fahren gleichmäßig aus.
Vor Ort habe ich nur die Kolben zurück gedrückt und die KoolStop Beläge eingebaut. Dann lief alles ohne Probleme.
So richtig erklären kann ich mir das nicht, ich werde mal den Verkäufer anschreiben, mal schauen was er sagt.


----------



## Wambolambo (1. Oktober 2020)

Hallo,
ich suche eine DVO Dimond D1, 160mm, 44mm Offset

Das günstigste was ich fand war 688€









						DVO Suspension Diamond D1 Gabel (Boost, 29 Zoll, 44 mm Versatz) | Chain Reaction
					

DVO Suspension Diamond D1 Gabel (Boost, 29 Zoll, 44 mm Versatz) - Lowest Prices and FREE shipping available from The World's largest online bike store - Chain Reaction Cycles



					www.chainreactioncycles.com
				




Danke


----------



## Simon Katsch (2. Oktober 2020)

kordesh schrieb:


> Ich eigentlich auch nicht.
> 
> Aber ich möchte den gesamten Antrieb auch weiterfahren. Dann wird’s damit dann doch nix, oder?





Jaerrit schrieb:


> Hm, da hab ich tatsächlich noch nicht drüber nachgedacht, sollte ich aber ? Eigentlich sitzt das Schaltwerk ja dann im Vergleich quasi 3mm weiter außen, sollte man eigentlich durch die Endpunkte des Schaltwerks hinbekommen ?




Keine Probleme hier!now 8 Adapter hinten und davor non boost Rahmen.alle Komponenten übernommen 👌🏻


----------



## whitenoise (2. Oktober 2020)

Ich suche eine ordentliche Hose für Herbst und Winter, die möglichst unter 100 € kosten soll.


----------



## Ahija (2. Oktober 2020)

Bin auf der Suche nach einer RS Lyrik Ultimate RC2 29" 42mm Offset 170mm Federweg. MY2020/2021.
Ob rot oder schwarz ist egal.

Bislang bester Preis 705 EUR für MY2021.


----------



## Simon Katsch (2. Oktober 2020)

Ahija schrieb:


> Bin auf der Suche nach einer RS Lyrik Ultimate RC2 29" 42mm Offset 170mm Federweg. MY2020/2021.
> Ob rot oder schwarz ist egal.
> 
> Bislang bester Preis 705 EUR für MY2021.


Ja das ist momentan recht schwer.r2 bike war recht günstig aber das war mal...(hatten die 2020er günstig&da kann man ja gut die 2021 version machen 😅)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (2. Oktober 2020)

Stefan090801 schrieb:


> Shimano XTR Schaltwerk RD-M9120 SGS 12-fach lang
> Für 139,-€ bei CNC-Bike.de



Das steht schon knapp 5 Einträge drüber...




Monolithic schrieb:


> Shimano XTR Schaltwerk RD-M9120 12fach, long-cage, für 139 €


----------



## Stefan090801 (2. Oktober 2020)

der-gute schrieb:


> Das steht schon knapp 5 Einträge drüber...


Ich glaube der Rucksack einen Post darüber hat meinen Blick abgelenkt. Habe mal meinen Beitrag editiert. 

 Zum Glück hat es der Robert nicht gesehen


----------



## der-gute (2. Oktober 2020)

Is von mir hier ja auch falsch kommentiert 😱


----------



## Lainuz (2. Oktober 2020)

Suche einen Trail/Enduro-Hardtail Rahmen *unter 300€*:

27,5''
"moderne" Geometrie in Größe L: LW ~65°, Sitzwinkel ~75°, Reach ~450-460mm
Federweg 120-160mm
Boost Hinterbau
BSA Tretlager
31,6mm Sattelstütze
außen verlegt Züge, außer Sattelstütze (aber ist nicht zwingend)

Quasi sowas ähnliches wie ein Ragley Mmmbop oder Marley, aber in verfügbar.
Danke euch schonmal.


----------



## hasardeur (2. Oktober 2020)

Bis auf Sitzwinkel passt es: https://www.trailtoys-shop.de/fahrr...ZH2elJOlf42KnJY3lVJ5K4CyHHdBR9BRoCplEQAvD_BwE

Beim HT wird der Sitzwinkel im SAG auch steiler, der Reach länger und der Stack flacher.


----------



## Wambolambo (2. Oktober 2020)

Suche eine Federgabel für mein Enduro. 
29 Zoll, 160mm travel, 44mm Offset. 

Am liebsten Fox oder DVO, bin aber auch für andere Vorschläge offen.


----------



## Halorider (2. Oktober 2020)

Wambolambo schrieb:


> Suche eine Federgabel für mein Enduro.
> 29 Zoll, 160mm travel, 44mm Offset.
> 
> Am liebsten Fox oder DVO, bin aber auch für andere Vorschläge offen.


Weiter oben war das hier,









						DVO Suspension Diamond D1 Boost Fork 29" (44mm Offset) | Chain Reaction
					

DVO Suspension Diamond D1 Boost Fork 29" (44mm Offset) - Lowest Prices and FREE shipping available from The World's largest online bike store - Chain Reaction Cycles



					www.chainreactioncycles.com


----------



## Bullbaer (3. Oktober 2020)

XT 11-Fach Schalthebel mit Schelle.
Finde einfach kein Angebot...


----------



## wirme (3. Oktober 2020)

Suche als Ersatz für die SDG Tellis in meinem JAB eine neue Stütze mit interner Ansteuerung.

Hatte an die Race Face Turbine Dropper R in 31,6 x 150 mm gedacht.
Die "R Version" ist ja baugleich mit den Fox Transfer Performance Stütze.
Alternativ die Marzocchi Transfer - ist ja auch baugleich mit der Fox.

Da hätte ich den Vorteil, dass ich die alte Ansteuerung mit Klemmung am Hebel weiter nutzen könnte.
Der Einbau wäre dann Plug and Play. 

Der beste Preis für die Race Face ist 230 € inkl. Porto bei RCZ - ist dort ab Lager verfügbar.
Auf die 230 € würde ich dann auch mein maximales Budget festlegen.


----------



## Remux (3. Oktober 2020)

Warum keine oneup V2 mit mehr hub? Frag mal bei mountain Love an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wirme (3. Oktober 2020)

Remux schrieb:


> Warum keine oneup V2 mit mehr hub? Frag mal bei mountain Love an



Passt nicht wegen der Ansteuerung. Da muss die Aussenhülle vom Zug ja ein paar mm frei beweglich sein. Die ist beim JAB aber geklemmt. Somit müsste ich den Adapter mit kaufen. Mit dem zusammen wäre die Einstecktiefe zu lang.


----------



## bs99 (3. Oktober 2020)

wirme schrieb:


> Passt nicht wegen der Ansteuerung. Da muss die Aussenhülle vom Zug ja ein paar mm frei beweglich sein. Die ist beim JAB aber geklemmt. Somit müsste ich den Adapter mit kaufen. Mit dem zusammen wäre die Einstecktiefe zu lang.


Bei der oneup v2 muss die Aussenhülle nicht mehr beweglich sein, das war nur bei der v1 die es neu nicht mehr gibt.


----------



## hasardeur (3. Oktober 2020)

Hat jemand die Formula Monolitic Bremsscheiben in 203 mm und 6-Loch irgendwo unter 19,90€ gesehen?


----------



## wirme (3. Oktober 2020)

Remux schrieb:


> Warum keine oneup V2 mit mehr hub? Frag mal bei mountain Love an





bs99 schrieb:


> Bei der oneup v2 muss die Aussenhülle nicht mehr beweglich sein, das war nur bei der v1 die es neu nicht mehr gibt.



Danke euch. Hab mir die Daten der Stütze mal angesehen und gemessen was bei mir passt. Geht sogar eine 210-er rein. Hab die dann beim probikeshop für 202 € bestellt


----------



## rhonin (3. Oktober 2020)

wirme schrieb:


> Danke euch. Hab mir die Daten der Stütze mal angesehen und gemessen was bei mir passt. Geht sogar eine 210-er rein. Hab die dann beim probikeshop für 202 € bestellt



hab noch ne defekte? turbine im angebot... 









						Fahrräder & Zubehör | eBay Kleinanzeigen
					

eBay Kleinanzeigen: Fahrräder & Zubehör - Jetzt in Stralsund finden oder inserieren! eBay Kleinanzeigen - Kostenlos. Einfach. Lokal.




					www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de


----------



## wirme (3. Oktober 2020)

rhonin schrieb:


> hab noch ne defekte? turbine im angebot...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die alte Version der Turbine ?

Never Ever. Da hab ich einschlägige Erfahrungen mit. Bin morgens um 5:00 Uhr aus dem warmen Keller bei 3 Grad zur Arbeit gefahren. Nach 2 km ist die Stütze ohne Vorwarnung abgesackt und ich hab mich auf den Asphalt gelegt. War nicht der einzige Ausfall dieser Art.


----------



## rhonin (3. Oktober 2020)

wirme schrieb:


> Die alte Version der Turbine ?


Keine Ahnung, gabs zu nem Focus Vice dazu.... passt aber nach meiner Meinung nicht, daher keine Reparaturanstrengung meinerseits...


----------



## MCSanAndreas92 (4. Oktober 2020)

wirme schrieb:


> Suche als Ersatz für die SDG Tellis in meinem JAB eine neue Stütze mit interner Ansteuerung.


Also kein Ersatz im sinne von Ersatzteilen!?
Denn die Bieten auf dem Ammi schop ja Ersatzteile an: https://sdgcomponents.com/collections/parts

Ich hab die Tellis selber verbaut... etwas laut aber läuft tadellos.


----------



## wirme (4. Oktober 2020)

MCSanAndreas92 schrieb:


> Also kein Ersatz im sinne von Ersatzteilen!?
> Denn die Bieten auf dem Ammi schop ja Ersatzteile an: https://sdgcomponents.com/collections/parts
> 
> Ich hab die Tellis selber verbaut... etwas laut aber läuft tadellos.



Nach 7.000 km ist die innere Standrohr im unterem Bereich eingekerbt. Die Stütze wackelt wir ein Lämmerschwanz und die Eloxierung löst sich auf. Also Totalschaden. Ansonsten war ich damit zufrieden. Hab am Zeitrad auch noch eine Tellis im Einsatz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schuffa87 (4. Oktober 2020)

MCSanAndreas92 schrieb:


> Also kein Ersatz im sinne von Ersatzteilen!?
> Denn die Bieten auf dem Ammi schop ja Ersatzteile an: https://sdgcomponents.com/collections/parts
> 
> Ich hab die Tellis selber verbaut... etwas laut aber läuft tadellos.



Bei CosmicSports kann man sich die passenden Einzelhändler anzeigen lassen und SDG Ersatzteile ordern. Die Stütze an sich ist nicht verkehrt. Die Kartusche für ~45€ ist ja relativ einfach auszutauschen. Gibt ja durchaus einige Hersteller die diese WinTek Kartuschen verbauen. Service ist super schnell daheim gemacht! Wenn ich da an die Reverb Zeit zurückdenke ... das war nen Kampf...


----------



## Garnex (4. Oktober 2020)

Hallo zusammen, 
Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Satz Newmen Evolution sl a. 30 Laufräder. 

Falls euch ein gutes Angebot über den Weg läuft, bitte melden 

Grüße


----------



## Seb_87 (5. Oktober 2020)

Garnex schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Satz Newmen Evolution sl a. 30 Laufräder.
> 
> Falls euch ein gutes Angebot über den Weg läuft, bitte melden
> ...



27.5 oder 29?


----------



## Garnex (5. Oktober 2020)

Oh, das wäre natürlich nicht ganz unwichtig  
27.5 Zoll mit 6-Loch Bremsscheibenaufnahme. 

Grüße


----------



## boarderking (5. Oktober 2020)

die hier? in 27.5?


----------



## Garnex (5. Oktober 2020)

Ganz genau!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boarderking (5. Oktober 2020)

Ne, nichts gesehen


----------



## Fieser-Kardinal (6. Oktober 2020)

Hat jemand einen Gutschein für kostenlosen Versand bei Bike-Components?


----------



## Seb_87 (6. Oktober 2020)

Fieser-Kardinal schrieb:


> Hat jemand einen Gutschein für kostenlosen Versand bei Bike-Components?







__





						Suche/Biete Gutscheine
					

Hallo, hat gerade noch jemand einen Gutschein oder Rabattcode für Bike24?




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## Fieser-Kardinal (6. Oktober 2020)

Seb_87 schrieb:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh mann, Tomaten auf den Augen gehabt. Merci.


----------



## Heino77 (7. Oktober 2020)

Mal ne andere Frage: Woher habt ihr eigentlich die Gutscheine? Kommen die per Mail? Hab noch nie irgendwo einen bekommen


----------



## spiky76 (7. Oktober 2020)

Ist bei Canyon noch mit einem Sale für Teile zu rechnen oder war das schon?
Würde gern den V13 Vorbau in 90mm kaufen... wichtig ist 1 1/4 Zoll


----------



## toastet (7. Oktober 2020)

DIe 80er haben angerufen und wollen ihr 1 1/4-Maß zurück


----------



## Trail Surfer (7. Oktober 2020)

toastet schrieb:


> DIe 80er haben angerufen und wollen ihr 1 1/4-Maß zurück


Gleich kommt der Blitz, der dich beim sch....reiben trifft.


----------



## Gmiatlich (8. Oktober 2020)

Hallo!

Ich suche einen guten gebrauchten oder neuen Laufradsatz für ein MTB mit folgenden Eckdaten:

29 Zoll (622mm)
Felgen Maulweite (Innenweite): 30mm
Boost Standard - 15x110, 12x148
Geeignet für Shimano Micro Spline (12-fach)
6-Loch oder Center Lock: Egal
Gewicht: unter 1800g
Preis: Ideal unter Euro 600,-. Wenn es ein super Laufradsatz ist dann würde ich mit mir selbst ein Gespräch führen ob ich den Preisrahmen nach oben erweitere.

Ob aus Aluminium oder Carbon ist mir prinzipiell egal, bei meiner Preisgrenze wirds aber mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit Aluminium werden.


----------



## spiky76 (8. Oktober 2020)

Dafür kannst du dir doch schon was Schönes aufbauen lassen - z.B. mit soliden DT Swiss 350 Naben.
Ich habe 2 29er Laufradsätze  in der Preisklasse von http://laufrad-tuning.com/ und bin sehr zufrieden damit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gmiatlich (8. Oktober 2020)

@spiky76 
Weiß ich und habe dementsprechend auch schon meine Fühler ausgestreckt. Wenn ich aber eine gute Alternative finde dann solls mir ebenfalls recht sein.


----------



## Mr_Chicks (8. Oktober 2020)

Gmiatlich schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Ich suche einen guten gebrauchten oder neuen Laufradsatz für ein MTB mit folgenden Eckdaten:
> 
> ...











						Newmen SL A.30
					






					www.slowbuild.eu
				




Kannst mal hier schauen. Hat aber teilweise recht lange Lieferzeiten. 
Über die Qualität gibt's aber nix zu meckern.


----------



## Gmiatlich (9. Oktober 2020)

Danke!
Ich bin fündig geworden.
Die slowbuild Seite ist mir bei meinen Recherchen untergekommen. Trotzdem Danke für den Tip und die Hilfestellung.


----------



## Daniel_R_aus_S (12. Oktober 2020)

Servus,
ich suche einr Sram gx eagle 10-50 trigger upgrade kit. Habs letztes Jahr fürs Fully noch für 250€ bekommen. Gibt's da irgendwo was zu einem vergleichbaren Preis? 
Gruß


----------



## Diffusy (12. Oktober 2020)

Ahoi,

suche ein Komplettbike in die Richtung Enduro Evo 13/14 oder ähnliches bis max. 900 / 950 € in der Größe L oder XL

Thx


----------



## der-gute (12. Oktober 2020)

Diffusy schrieb:


> Ahoi,
> 
> suche ein Komplettbike in die Richtung Enduro Evo 13/14 oder ähnliches bis max. 900 / 950 € in der Größe L oder XL
> 
> Thx


Hier ist keine Gebrauchtwarensuche...


----------



## SparkyJJ (13. Oktober 2020)

Ich würde mir gerne eine XTR 4 Kolben Bremse für vorne schenken , weils grad so eklig draußen ist .
Ihr wisst schon , Corona , Kurzarbeit , Sauwetter ;-)
gibts dir grad Irgendwo zu nem akzeptablen Kurs ?
Trickstuff ist aus oben angeführten Argumenten leider nicht drin :-( 
zudem die ich auch erst nächste Frühjahr bekommen würde ???


----------



## jammerlappen (13. Oktober 2020)

Bei Amazon gibt es die Garmin Fenix 6s Pro für 485€. Ist das gut, oder gibt die hin und wieder günstiger?


----------



## seven21 (13. Oktober 2020)

Suche einen Poc Coron Air in schwarz - Größe XL. Bisheriger Bestpreis 220,00. Wenn jemand weiß wo er für 200 oder weniger zu bekommen ist wäre super


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shurikn (14. Oktober 2020)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Bei Amazon gibt es die Garmin Fenix 6s Pro für 485€. Ist das gut, oder gibt die hin und wieder günstiger?


----------



## bobons (14. Oktober 2020)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Bei Amazon gibt es die Garmin Fenix 6s Pro für 485€. Ist das gut, oder gibt die hin und wieder günstiger?


Das ist top, so viel kosten die gebraucht bei Kleinanzeigen (oder mehr). Die Laufzeit dürfte mit aktivem Wifi unterirdisch sein (2 Tage?).


----------



## wirme (14. Oktober 2020)

bobons schrieb:


> Das ist top, so viel kosten die gebraucht bei Kleinanzeigen (oder mehr). Die Laufzeit dürfte mit aktivem Wifi unterirdisch sein (2 Tage?).



Wifi ist nicht das Problem - da läuft die Uhr 9 Tage mit.
Bei aktivem GPS hast du den Akku schnell leergesaugt.
Ich überlege auch immer mir die 6-er zu holen. 
Aktuell habe ich die Fenix 3 HR.
Die versieht ihren Dienst eigentlich sehr gut.


----------



## bobons (14. Oktober 2020)

wirme schrieb:


> Wifi ist nicht das Problem - da läuft die Uhr 9 Tage mit.



Beim Smartwatch-Modus ist standardmäßig nur BT aktiv (6S und 6S Pro haben dieselben Laufzeiten damit). WiFi kostet viel Leistung. Die Apple Watch 4 hält gerade mal 1-1,5 Tage mit aktivem WiFi (bei Freunden, nicht bei Tests).
Ich kann die Fenix (habe die 6S) definitiv empfehlen, aber wenn lange Laufzeit mit WiFi ein Anwendungsszenario ist, dann würde ich eher die 6 oder gar 6X nehmen, nicht die 6S. Meine 6S ohne Wifi lade ich alle 5-7 Tage, je nach GPS-Zeit.


----------



## wirme (14. Oktober 2020)

Das ist ja richtig blöd.
Meine 3 HR hält mit aktiviertem WiFi über eine Woche.
Also sollte ich die doch besser behalten.
Dann schimpft meine Frau auch nicht, weil ich schon wieder was neues kaufe ;-)


----------



## Fieser-Kardinal (14. Oktober 2020)

Wozu braucht man WiFi? Mit eingerichteter Verbindung zum Smartphone erfolgt die Synchronisierung zu Connect darüber. Wenn man Musik abgleichen will z.B. Spotify ist das WLAN nutzvoll, sonst eigentlich nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wirme (14. Oktober 2020)

Fieser-Kardinal schrieb:


> Wozu braucht man WiFi? Mit eingerichteter Verbindung zum Smartphone erfolgt die Synchronisierung zu Connect darüber. Wenn man Musik abgleichen will z.B. Spotify ist das WLAN nutzvoll, sonst eigentlich nicht.



Hast schon recht. Geht auch über die Blauzahn Verbindung.
Bein Joggen bleibt das Handy u.U. dann mal zuhause.
Da ist WiFi dann nicht schlecht.
Beim Biken läuft eh alles über einen Edge.

btw.:
Die Hardware bei Garmin finde ich top - die Software ist leider "etwas Buggy".
Zumindest bei meiner Fenix 3 und auch bei meinem Edge 1000 ist das so.


----------



## Fieser-Kardinal (14. Oktober 2020)

@wirme Klar, für den schnellen Sync zwischendurch ist das schon okay. Aber ich sehe keinen Sinn darin, das WLAN dauerhaft an zu lassen. Es bringt schlichtweg keine Vorteile und geht eher zu lasten der Akkulaufzeit.


----------



## mr.fish (15. Oktober 2020)

Ich suche eine Ethirteen 9-46 11-fach Kasette. Gibt es die irgendwo eher in der Richtung 150€ statt 200€?
Ist die Ztto 9-46 Kasette zu gebrauchen?


----------



## neiduck (15. Oktober 2020)

willst du nicht lieber gleich auf 12 fach umbauen? ....





						SRAM GX Eagle 1x12-fach Upgrade Kit - Trigger-Schalter - 10-52 Z. Kassette
					

SRAM ▶ Upgrade-Kit mit Trigger-Shifter, Schaltwerk, 10-52-Zähne-Kassette und Kette. ▶ Ausführung: 10-52 Z. Kassette




					www.bike24.de
				




Klar etwas teurer aber dafür alles Neu

Schau mal in die Kommentare









						SRAM GX Eagle 1x12-fach Upgrade-Kit mit Kassette
					

Das GX Eagle 1x12-fach Upgrade-Kit mit Kassette von SRAM bietet zuverlässige Schaltungskomponenten für Dein Bike Dieses SRAM Upgrade-Kit der Serie GX Eagle für 1x12-fach-Antriebe hat die passende Kassette direkt dabei. Es setzt sich zusammen aus dem




					www.bike-components.de


----------



## Tabletop84 (15. Oktober 2020)

Ist SRAM denn soviel besser das sich der Aufpreis zu Shimano lohnt? Fahre noch 11-fach XT/LX und NX und kann gar nicht so recht sagen was besser ist.


----------



## neiduck (15. Oktober 2020)

Also ich fahre beide Schaltungen GX (10-50) und Shimano XT (10-51) fühle mich mit beiden wohl.
Finde die GX sogar noch etwas geschmeidiger.
Würde aber bei Ersatzteilen bestimmt nicht noch einen Freilauf wechseln wollen... Da würde ich beim gleichen System bleiben..

@mr.fish fährt bestimmt XD Freilauf somit war Shimano gar nicht im Focus...


----------



## mr.fish (15. Oktober 2020)

Genau ich fahre XD-Freilauf, der LFR-Satz kommt an zwei Rädern die beide 11-fach Schaltgruppen haben zum Einsatz. Außerdem fahre ich X0 11-fach und würde ungern downgraden. Das Upgrade zu X0-12 fach ist mir dann doch zu kostspielig. Von daher sollte es schon dabei bleiben.


----------



## Don Stefano (17. Oktober 2020)

Es gibt ja auch noch die Sunrace 10-46








						MX9X 11-fach Sram XD Kassette 10-46
					

Features - MX9X 11-fach XD-Driver Kassette       6 Ritzel auf 2 Aluminium Spider     Fluid Drive Plus für zuverlässigen und geschmeidigen Gangwechsel auch unter Last     Für Sram XD-Driver Freilaufkörper...




					www.bike-discount.de


----------



## PORTEX77 (17. Oktober 2020)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Ist SRAM denn soviel besser das sich der Aufpreis zu Shimano lohnt? Fahre noch 11-fach XT/LX und NX und kann gar nicht so recht sagen was besser ist.


Crosspost:
Hätte ein "neues" 12fach Upgrade Kit für Shimanofreilauf im Bikemarkt, falls Interesse besteht.


----------



## oli_obi (19. Oktober 2020)

mr.fish schrieb:


> Ich suche eine Ethirteen 9-46 11-fach Kasette. Gibt es die irgendwo eher in der Richtung 150€ statt 200€?
> Ist die Ztto 9-46 Kasette zu gebrauchen?



Ich suche das auch - derzeit ist die Kassette bei BD immerhin wieder lieferbar, leider wieder sehr teuer.

Ich habe mir die ZTTO 9-46 ULT bestellt und bin leider nicht zufrieden:

Schaltverhalten deutlich rauher als die E*13
Kassette schwierig / hakelig auf dem Freilauf zu befestigen, da aus einem Block
Lockring der Kassette sehr empfindlich (bei mir sind 2 Zähne ausgebrochen) und wenn die Kassette nicht sehr fest angezogen ist, löst sie sich leicht wieder. Ist mir trotz Anzug nach Drehmoment und Schraubensicherung bereits zwei Mal passiert. Kassette fängt dann an zu wabbeln
Funktionieren tut sie sonst, aber den Aufpreis für die E13 würde ich jederzeit in Kauf nehmen wollen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mr.fish (20. Oktober 2020)

Danke für das Feedback! Schade, dann werde ich wohl in den sauren Apfel beißen müssen und die ethirteen für 200€ bestellen. 

Die Sunrace ist mir leider zu schwer, preislich natürlich nice. So muss ich wohl doch zur ethirteen greifen und mehr drauflegen als ich gehofft hatte.


----------



## LarsLangfinger (21. Oktober 2020)

Ich suche für mein Tyee eine *ruhige *HR Nabe, wenn jemand irgendwo, irgendwie was findet, nur zu. Bei den UVP Preise für geräuschlose Naben alternativ auch ein interessanter, leichter LRS der bereits eine friedfertige Nabe mit einschliesst. Wenn es nicht anders geht auch irgendwas aus China, hauptsache dieses surren hört auf


----------



## neiduck (21. Oktober 2020)

Newmen Fade kann ich empfehlen, hab ich auch am Start. ... allerdings nur für 28 Speichen ... Klar nicht günstig ca. 230.-EUR


----------



## BigJohn (21. Oktober 2020)

neiduck schrieb:


> Newmen Fade kann ich empfehlen, hab ich auch am Start. ... allerdings nur für 28 Speichen ... Klar nicht günstig ca. 230.-EUR


Verglichen mit einer Onyx aber noch günstig


----------



## Nd-60 (21. Oktober 2020)

LarsLangfinger schrieb:


> Ich suche für mein Tyee eine *ruhige *HR Nabe, wenn jemand irgendwo, irgendwie was findet, nur zu. Bei den UVP Preise für geräuschlose Naben alternativ auch ein interessanter, leichter LRS der bereits eine friedfertige Nabe mit einschliesst. Wenn es nicht anders geht auch irgendwas aus China, hauptsache dieses surren hört auf


Mach mehr Fett rein. Oder dickes Öl. Vielleicht reicht das schon. 
bei fett musst du nur aufpassen, dass es im Winter nicht zu zäh wird. Sonst wars das mit Vortrieb.


----------



## Saltyballs84 (21. Oktober 2020)

Hat irgendwer ein gutes Angebot für einen Dirtlej Dirtsuit Core oder SFD? XL oder gar XXL
Danke


----------



## wirme (21. Oktober 2020)

Saltyballs84 schrieb:


> Hat irgendwer ein gutes Angebot für einen Dirtlej Dirtsuit Core oder SFD? XL oder gar XXL
> Danke



Schau dir mal den "Endura Singleteack One Piece" an. Ist ähnlich ausgestattet und deutlich günstiger.









						Cyclestore.co.uk
					





					www.cyclestore.com.de
				




 Ich hab mit letztes Jahr den großen Bruder "Endura MT500 One Piece" geholt und bin damit top zufrieden. Die Singletrack Variante gab es damals noch nicht. Sonst hätte ich den genommen. Der MT500 ist ja nicht unbedingt ein Schnapper.


----------



## Saltyballs84 (21. Oktober 2020)

Danke. Schaue ich mir mal an. Der Core sieht nur auf den ersten Blick etwas ausgefeilter aus und den bekommt man auch ab und zu für ~260€


----------



## wirme (21. Oktober 2020)

Saltyballs84 schrieb:


> Danke. Schaue ich mir mal an. Der Core sieht nur auf den ersten Blick etwas ausgefeilter aus und den bekommt man auch ab und zu für ~260€



Beim Core hatte ein Freund letztens Jahr 2 mal Pech. Beide sofort undicht. Deswegen gingen die dann zurück. Der hat sich dann auch den Endura gekauft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Heino77 (22. Oktober 2020)

LarsLangfinger schrieb:


> Ich suche für mein Tyee eine *ruhige *HR Nabe, wenn jemand irgendwo, irgendwie was findet, nur zu. Bei den UVP Preise für geräuschlose Naben alternativ auch ein interessanter, leichter LRS der bereits eine friedfertige Nabe mit einschliesst. Wenn es nicht anders geht auch irgendwas aus China, hauptsache dieses surren hört auf


Nimm die dt Swiss 350. Günstig und leise.


----------



## mip86 (23. Oktober 2020)

Hallo,
ich suche ein Newmen Evolution SL A.30 27,5" Boost Vorderrad* Gen1/Gen2*


----------



## Pure-Power (23. Oktober 2020)

Suche XTR  Bremsanlage m9120...

Für Tipps bin ich dankbar. 

Frank


----------



## MAster (24. Oktober 2020)

Suche Rock Shox Zeb 180 mm in 650b als Select+ oder Ultimate - 38 oder 44 mm Offset 
Danke schon mal 
MAster


----------



## bushDoctor (25. Oktober 2020)

Suche einen lieferbaren Kurbelarm links schwarz von shimano. Modell Claris bzw rs200 mit 175mm und vierkant. notfalls absolut ähnlich...

vielen Dank, ich bin irgendwie zu doof, das Teil zu finden.


----------



## DeppJones (2. November 2020)

Suche Garmin fenix 6 (Pro) Sapphire in schwarz. alles <600€ ist interessant.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EnduroMic (8. November 2020)

Hallo zusammen,
welcher Händler gibt denn gute Rabatte auf Trek Bikes? Entweder in NRW ansässig oder auch als Versand?


----------



## hasardeur (8. November 2020)

EnduroMic schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> welcher Händler gibt denn gute Rabatte auf Trek Bikes? Entweder in NRW ansässig oder auch als Versand?



Ein Trek-Händler?


----------



## Svartaperlan (8. November 2020)

Hallo, ich suche eine I Spec II Schelle für einen Shimano XT M8000 11 Fach Shifter. Finde diese leider nicht einzeln.


----------



## Simon Katsch (8. November 2020)

Svartaperlan schrieb:


> Hallo, ich suche eine I Spec II Schelle für einen Shimano XT M8000 11 Fach Shifter. Finde diese leider nicht einzeln.


Matchmaker kommt nicht in Frage um den trigger an die Bremse zu montieren?


----------



## Emerald287 (8. November 2020)

Svartaperlan schrieb:


> Hallo, ich suche eine I Spec II Schelle für einen Shimano XT M8000 11 Fach Shifter. Finde diese leider nicht einzeln.


Am ehesten hat solche Kleinteile noch Bike-Components:








						Shimano Abdeckungseinheit für SL-M8000-I I-Spec II
					

Shimano Abdeckungseinheit für XT SL-M8000-I I-Spec II als Ersatzteil Die Shimano Abdeckungseinheit für SL-M8000-I ist die komplette Gehäuseabdeckung für den XT I-Spec II 11-fach Schaltgriff. Sie besteht aus der Abdeckung als solcher, der Halterung, d




					www.bike-components.de
				




Als EInzelteil hab ich die Schelle nicht gefunden.


----------



## Svartaperlan (8. November 2020)

Simon Katsch schrieb:


> Matchmaker kommt nicht in Frage um den trigger an die Bremse zu montieren?


Nee, ich benötige die originale Halterung. Hab einen I Spec II kompatiblen Hebel und Shifter, nur leider fehlt die Halterung. 



Emerald287 schrieb:


> Am ehesten hat solche Kleinteile noch Bike-Components:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Genau das Angebot hab ich auch gefunden, nur benötige ich die Abdeckung nicht. Hab gehofft das jemand das Teil von einem Bremsenwechsel oder so übrig hat. 20 Euro für den Halter ist doch recht happig.


----------



## bs99 (8. November 2020)

Suche eine TransX Teleskopstütze mit 31,6x150mm und interner Ansteuerung.
Gabs mal für 125,- oder so.


----------



## Simon Katsch (8. November 2020)

Svartaperlan schrieb:


> Nee, ich benötige die originale Halterung. Hab einen I Spec II kompatiblen Hebel und Shifter, nur leider fehlt die Halterung.
> 
> 
> 
> Genau das Angebot hab ich auch gefunden, nur benötige ich die Abdeckung nicht. Hab gehofft das jemand das Teil von einem Bremsenwechsel oder so übrig hat. 20 Euro für den Halter ist doch recht happig.


Aber dann kannst doch das hier nehmen und den trigger da Anschrauben und an der Schelle des Bremshebels montieren

rechts









						BIKEYOKE Matchmaker I-SPEC || Adapter | rechts, 19,90 €
					

BIKEYOKE Matchmaker I-SPEC || Adapter | rechts Es geht doch nichts über eine aufgeräumte Optik am Cockpit BikeYoke liefert Dir eine einfache und edle Lösung




					r2-bike.com
				




Links








						BIKEYOKE Matchmaker I-SPEC || Adapter | links, 19,90 €
					

BIKEYOKE Matchmaker I-SPEC || Adapter | links Es geht doch nichts über eine aufgeräumte Optik am Cockpit BikeYoke liefert Dir eine einfache und edle Lösung




					r2-bike.com


----------



## Svartaperlan (8. November 2020)

Bist du dir da sicher? Der Shifter hat doch keine Gewinde zum Befestigen. Diese Adapter sind meines Wissens um Shimano Bremsen mit Sram Shifter zu verheiraten!??


----------



## Simon Katsch (8. November 2020)

Naja du hast den Hebel vor dir.
Vielleicht hilft dir die Seite weiter






						Shimano XTR SL-M9000-I Spec II Schalthebel Ersatzteil | Halter links Nr 3 - TNC-Hamburg
					

Shimano XTR SL-M9000-I Spec II Schalthebel Ersatzteil | Halter links Nr 3: Ersatzteile Shimano XTR SL-M9000-I Spec II Schalthebel Ersatz Halter links fuer Shimano XTR SL-M9000-I Spec II Schalthebel links. Im Lieferumfang der Explosionszeichung Nr 3. Shimano XTR SL-M9000-I Spec II Ersatzteile: Nr...




					www.tnc-hamburg.com


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Emerald287 (8. November 2020)

Svartaperlan schrieb:


> Bist du dir da sicher? Der Shifter hat doch keine Gewinde zum Befestigen. Diese Adapter sind meines Wissens um Shimano Bremsen mit Sram Shifter zu verheiraten!??


Korrekt.

Du brauchst ja keinen Matchmaker a la Wolftooth, Bikeyoke etc., um unterschiedliche I-Specs oder Sram und Shimano oder sonstwas miteinander zu verheiraten, sondern einfach nur den Adapter.

Leider haben kaum Shops Einzelteile aus den Gruppen auf Lager, da bleibt hauptsächlich bike-components, r2-bike, in Abstrichen bike-discount.


----------



## Simon Katsch (8. November 2020)

Dann mal bei den Shops Anfragen oder die Abdeckung mit dem Halter kaufen.die nummer von Halter bekommt man doch sicher raus aus den Einzelteilzeichungen

edit:
Noch ein Versuch dann bin ich raus








						Shimano Halter für Schalthebel SL-M8000
					

Hersteller: Shimano Modell: Halter für Schalthebel SL-M8000 Varianten: Anbau rechts oder links passend für Shimano XT Shifter SL-M8000




					www.tomsbikecorner.de


----------



## Svartaperlan (8. November 2020)

Ich bin jetzt glaube ich alles durch. Bleibt nur die Abdeckung mit Halter. Shimano hat laut den Zeichnungen den Halter nicht einzeln. 
Ich danke euch für die Unterstützung. 

Vielleicht findet sich ja doch noch jemand der so ein Teil in der Schublade hat...


----------



## Alex0303 (8. November 2020)

bs99 schrieb:


> Suche eine TransX Teleskopstütze mit 31,6x150mm und interner Ansteuerung.
> Gabs mal für 125,- oder so.



Kostet bei CRC ca. 160,- EUR.
Vlt mal auf den Black Friday hoffen.
Oder es hat jemand einen Gutschein für dich? 
Vlt im Gutschein-thread mal fragen.


----------



## Fabian-578 (8. November 2020)

@bs99
Oder sowas, 117eur und lagernd.








						PRO Inside Vario-Sattelstütze
					

Features - RFR Teleskop-Sattelstütze Pro Inside       Stufenlos verstellbare Dropper Post Sattelstütze mit Fernbedienung    Geeignet für Rahmen mit Innenverlegung    Kompatibel mit allen CUBE Stealth Ready Rahmen...




					www.bike-discount.de


----------



## Canyon-Freak (8. November 2020)

Suche SRAM Eagle GX 10-52 Gruppe mit Carbon Kurbel, gerne auch mit BSA Innenlager.
Kennt wer ein gutes Angebot?


----------



## Rodeodave (9. November 2020)

Suche ein non-boost 27,5 Hinterrad mit Carbonfelge, etwa ein Maxic XA Pro Carbon. Kennt jemand ein gutes Angebot?


----------



## Cockrock (9. November 2020)

Wie heisst gleich die Seite, auf der es immer die günstigen STI-Bremsenkombinationen (105/Ultegra) gibt?
Finde sie gerade nichtmehr


----------



## Emerald287 (9. November 2020)

Cockrock schrieb:


> Wie heisst gleich die Seite, auf der es immer die günstigen STI-Bremsenkombinationen (105/Ultegra) gibt?
> Finde sie gerade nichtmehr








						Shimano Scheibenbremsen | CNC - Online Shop - Christoph Nies Cycles
					

CNC-Bike ist ein Shop für Fahrradteile und Fahrradzubehör, komplette Fahrräder, Mountainbikes, E-Bikes zu günstigen Preisen




					www.cnc-bike.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boarderking (10. November 2020)

[


----------



## rebirth (11. November 2020)

Suche Aktuell ein paar FiveTen Freerider zum guten Kurs. 
Das billigste was Google hergibt ist BMO mit 73,90€









						Freerider MTB-Schuh - Schwarz/Gold/Schwarz
					

Schwerkraft, Enduro oder in der Stadt. Diese flachen Pedal-Mountainbike-Schuhe sind vom Stil und der Einfachheit der BMX-Schuhe inspiriert. Die charakteristische klebrige Gummi-Außensohle hält Ihre Füße in der Stadt und auf dem Trail...




					www.bike-mailorder.de


----------



## bobons (11. November 2020)

rebirth schrieb:


> Suche Aktuell ein paar FiveTen Freerider zum guten Kurs.
> Das billigste was Google hergibt ist BMO mit 73,90€
> 
> 
> ...



Melde Dich zum Adidas-Newsletter an. Habe da meine mit Rabattcode (letztes Jahr) für 65 Euro inkl. Versand bekommen. 
Hier wäre ein 25%-Code für Neukunden:  X2AC-5V23-U6MU-7MGBK von https://www.stern.de/gutscheine/adidas/#code415069,X2AC-5V23-U6MU-7MGBK


----------



## Seb_87 (11. November 2020)

DeppJones schrieb:


> Suche Garmin fenix 6 (Pro) Sapphire in schwarz. alles <600€ ist interessant.











						Garmin fenix 6X Pro GPS Multisport-Smartwatch
					

Die fenix 6X Pro GPS Multisport-Smartwatch von Garmin begleitet Dich bei jedem Abenteuer Die fenix 6X Pro GPS Smartwatch von Garmin hat das größte Display und liefert die längste Akkulaufzeit der fenix-6-Serie. Die Pro-Version enthält vorinstallierte




					www.bike-components.de
				




499€


----------



## DeppJones (12. November 2020)

leider nicht die 6 sapphir...


----------



## Thebike69 (13. November 2020)

Suche die RockShox Reverb AXS 170mm günstiger wie 529€


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## famagoer (13. November 2020)

Such eine günstige Stirnlampe (bis vielleicht 40/50 Euro) für meine Tochter, die man auf die Mütze und ggf. easy auch über den Helm spannen kann.

DANKE!


Edit: Erledigt! Hab einfach die Sigma Headlight II für 18 Euro genommen. Sollte für den Anfang reichen.


----------



## famagoer (13. November 2020)

Thebike69 schrieb:


> Suche die RockShox Reverb AXS 170mm günstiger wie 529€


Hatte meine damals um € 489 bei komking bestellt. Frag da vielleicht mal an!


----------



## Seb_87 (15. November 2020)

Gibt es sowas auch in billig? Kann auch gerne von AliExpress sein...









						WH-2 Laufradhalter
					

Features - WH-2 Laufradhalter     Vereinfacht den Radaufbau   Entfernen und Installieren der Kassette   Entfernen und Montieren von Reifen und Schläuchen   Tubeless Arbeiten   Allgemeine Reinigung   Nabenwartung...




					www.bike-discount.de


----------



## LTB (16. November 2020)

Suche GoPro HERO 8 Black (CHDHX-801)

Günstigster Preis den ich gefunden habe sind ~309€


			https://www.amazon.de/dp/B07YGSXVB8?linkCode=xm2&camp=2025&creative=165953&smid=A3JWKAKR8XB7XF&creativeASIN=B07YGSXVB8&tag=geizhalspre03-21&ascsubtag=CpU4BIYDIeE82ZJtqUm9wA


----------



## BigJohn (16. November 2020)

Seb_87 schrieb:


> Gibt es sowas auch in billig? Kann auch gerne von AliExpress sein...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ein Winkel und ne lange M12 Schraube? Dazu eine 12 auf 15mm Adapterhülse von Ali? Kostet wahrscheinlich keine 10€


----------



## Mpoint (16. November 2020)

Moinsen,
ich suche das hier: *Shimano Hone FD-M 601*
sehr selten zu finden,- und wenn: Schrott-Zustand!

Nee, - ernsthaft: wer hat so'n Ding noch in der 'Reste-Kiste' rumliegen?
Gebrauchter Zustand wäre auch okay.

Bleibt bitte gesund . MATTES


----------



## toastet (16. November 2020)

SixOne schrieb:


> Moinsen,
> ich suche das hier: *Shimano Hone FD-M 601*
> sehr selten zu finden,- und wenn: Schrott-Zustand!
> 
> ...



Falsches Thema. Hier lang -> https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/f/suche.97/


----------



## Flo7 (17. November 2020)

Würde eine "günstige" Fox 38 Factory 29" 170mm suchen, am besten in Orange.


----------



## Canyon-Freak (17. November 2020)

Suche: Santa Cruz Chameleon Rahmen Größe M


----------



## riotact (18. November 2020)

Suche MRP Ribbon 29 Coil Gabel - 800 Euro bei CRC sind schon noch a bissl happig - gerne auch gebraucht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## svenreinert (18. November 2020)

Komking
					






					www.komking.de


----------



## riotact (18. November 2020)

komking liefert aktuell nicht nach AT


----------



## svenreinert (18. November 2020)

Federweg?


----------



## riotact (18. November 2020)

bevorzugt 140mm.. aber die ribbon kann man eh recht easy traveln also tät ich auch 150/160mm nehmen und selber traveln wenns ein gutes angebot is.


----------



## svenreinert (18. November 2020)

MRP Ribbon Coil Gabel (Boost, 29 Zoll) | Chain Reaction
					

MRP Ribbon Coil Gabel (Boost, 29 Zoll) - Lowest Prices and FREE shipping available from The World's largest online bike store - Chain Reaction Cycles



					www.chainreactioncycles.com


----------



## svenreinert (18. November 2020)

neu wirds halt nicht günstiger


----------



## Flo7 (18. November 2020)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Würde eine "günstige" Fox 38 Factory 29" 170mm suchen, am besten in Orange.



Findet ihr 949€, inkl Versand nach Österreich, für eine neue  fox Performance Elite 38 vom Händler günstig?


----------



## Clinkzluggi (18. November 2020)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Findet ihr 949€, inkl Versand nach Österreich, für eine neue  fox Performance Elite 38 vom Händler günstig?


Wo gibts das?


----------



## Flo7 (18. November 2020)

Clinkzluggi schrieb:


> Wo gibts das?



Ebay-Kleinanzeigen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (19. November 2020)

Ich suche die hier:





						Alpinestars Paragon Protektorenweste - günstig kaufen ▷ FC-Moto
					

Alpinestars Paragon Protektorenweste - günstig bestellen bei FC-Moto ✓ top Bewertungen ☆☆☆☆☆ kostenloser Versand ab 50€ ✚ kostenloser Rückversand ✓




					www.fc-moto.de
				



In genau der Version (mit Blasenfach) in M.
Irgendwo?


----------



## osbow (19. November 2020)

Suche günstige Fiveten Freerider in 44. Gibt's da schon was im Black Friday Sale?


----------



## Kraxler23 (20. November 2020)

Moin, suche ne easy zu montierende Lichtkombi vorne/hinten am besten mit USB C Ladenschluss und mit der mal auch mal vom forstweg kurz aufn trampelpfad kann. Gibt's da gerade nen schnapper oder Tipp? Am besten beides


----------



## bobons (22. November 2020)

Kraxler23 schrieb:


> Moin, suche ne easy zu montierende Lichtkombi vorne/hinten am besten mit USB C Ladenschluss und mit der mal auch mal vom forstweg kurz aufn trampelpfad kann. Gibt's da gerade nen schnapper oder Tipp? Am besten beides


Finde ich ganz cool, aber nicht so einfach zwischen Rädern zu wechseln:








						Specialized Flux Elite USB Bicycle LED Tail Light 110 Lumens - 49117-2010 online kaufen | eBay
					

Entdecken Sie Specialized Flux Elite USB Bicycle LED Tail Light 110 Lumens - 49117-2010 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



					www.ebay.de
				











						Specialized Flux Elite Headlight - 491171110 online kaufen | eBay
					

Entdecken Sie Specialized Flux Elite Headlight - 491171110 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



					www.ebay.de
				




Frontlicht auf high sollte real ca. 90 min heben, auf low (subjektiv ca. 70% Helligkeit von high) lief die Front-Lampe bei mir ca. 270 Min. am Stück.
Das Rücklicht habe ich selbst noch nicht getestet, soll aber laut Tests ganz gut sein: https://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?395181-Review-Specialized-Flux-Expert-Taillight

Für den Preis von ca. 98 Euro inkl. Porto ein sehr gutes Set. Ist zwar Mini-USB statt USB-C, aber dafür gibt es im Notfall Adapter:





						USB C auf Mini USB 2.0 Adapter, 2er-Pack) Typ C Buchse auf Mini USB 2.0 Stecker Konverter Anschluss unterstützt Aufladen und Datensynchronisation kompatibel GoPro Hero 3+, MP3-Player, Dashcam, Digitalkamera, GPS-Empfänger etc.: Amazon.de: Computer & 
					

USB C auf Mini USB 2.0 Adapter, 2er-Pack) Typ C Buchse auf Mini USB 2.0 Stecker Konverter Anschluss unterstützt Aufladen und Datensynchronisation kompatibel GoPro Hero 3+, MP3-Player, Dashcam, Digitalkamera, GPS-Empfänger etc.: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör



					www.amazon.de


----------



## bbQ (22. November 2020)

Gude.. 

Suche günstige hr bremse..gerne gebraucht.. am besten ne shimano 4 kolben. Max 50,- 

Greetz


----------



## LarsLangfinger (23. November 2020)

Suche ein gutes Angebot für ein Lenker, gerne auch Carbon, 35mm Klemme, 780mm Breite, 35°C Rise. Fliegt da gerade etwas rum?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dino113 (24. November 2020)

LarsLangfinger schrieb:


> Suche ein gutes Angebot für ein Lenker, gerne auch Carbon, 35mm Klemme, 780mm Breite, 35°C Rise. Fliegt da gerade etwas rum?


 leider nur 20mm Rise









						Santa Cruz Carbon Riser Lenker | 35 x 800mm jetzt bei komking.de kaufen ✓
					

Santa Cruz Carbon Riser Lenker | 35 x 800mm jetzt bestellen ✓ schneller Versand |  Top Service | Komking.de




					www.komking.de


----------



## EddyLeopold (24. November 2020)

Suche eine Fidlock Trinkflasche, gerne Modell mit 590ml. Vielleicht sieht jemand ja online was günstiger. Ich würde mich über einen Hinweis freuen!👍🏼


----------



## rebirth (24. November 2020)

Suche nach wie vor einen 29" Cushcore Schnapper. Gerne auch gebraucht.


----------



## Luci123 (24. November 2020)

Guten Abend Leute, bin echt am verzweifeln... Suche wie ein verrückter nach einem sworks stumpjumper m2 Rahmen von Jahr 1992 bis 1994
Habe einen auf ebay gefunden, allerdings wird nicht nach Österreich versendet... Hat jemand so einen abzugeben? Bezahle auch gut... Lg


----------



## LarsLangfinger (24. November 2020)

In anderen Foren hat sich ja bei Bedarf so etwas wie eine User-Logistik etabliert. Da ich öfter nach Österreich fahre (Corona bedingt nicht mehr so oft, ansonsten gut 2x im Monat) würde ich mal Fragen wo der Rahmen abgeholt werden und wo er hin muss? Gerne auch PN


----------



## EddyLeopold (25. November 2020)

Moin. Bin auf der Suche nach nem vernünftigem MTB multitool für unterwegs. Vielleicht hat ja jemand was online gesehen..😉


----------



## toastet (25. November 2020)

EddyLeopold schrieb:


> Moin. Bin auf der Suche nach nem vernünftigem MTB multitool für unterwegs. Vielleicht hat ja jemand was online gesehen..😉



a) falsches Thema, hier "ich such Teil X und habe Preis Y gefunden, hat es wer günstiger gesehen?"
b) es wird dir ja nur eins helfen, was die für dein Bike passenden Werkzeuggrößen hat -> Kaufberatung


----------



## LarsLangfinger (25. November 2020)

Salutiert dem Threadsheriff


----------



## toastet (25. November 2020)

LarsLangfinger schrieb:


> Salutiert dem Threadsheriff



Und dem Deputy


----------



## EddyLeopold (25. November 2020)

Ai ai Sheriff


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schibbl (25. November 2020)

Hi,
ausnahmsweise suche ich mal ein Schnäppchen und brauche eure Hilfe, da ich wirklich nichts passendes finde. Ich brauche einen Satz Bremsen für ein Kinder-MTB. Bisher habe ich immer gern Deore BR-M596, BR-M615 oder SLX BR-M675 verbaut. Die waren im Satz (V+H Hebel, Leitungen, Bremskörper, Beläge) neu für ca. 60-70€ zu bekommen. Ich benötige etwas in dieser Leistungsklasse und preislich bis 70€. Shimano ist mir am liebsten da ich damit die meiste Erfahrung habe.
Danke für eure Hilfe.


----------



## zymnokxx (25. November 2020)

Schibbl schrieb:


> Hi,
> ausnahmsweise suche ich mal ein Schnäppchen und brauche eure Hilfe, da ich wirklich nichts passendes finde. Ich brauche einen Satz Bremsen für ein Kinder-MTB. Bisher habe ich immer gern Deore BR-M596, BR-M615 oder SLX BR-M675 verbaut. Die waren im Satz (V+H Hebel, Leitungen, Bremskörper, Beläge) neu für ca. 60-70€ zu bekommen. Ich benötige etwas in dieser Leistungsklasse und preislich bis 70€. Shimano ist mir am liebsten da ich damit die meiste Erfahrung habe.
> Danke für eure Hilfe.


Geht auch gebraucht? Dann hätte ich was da....


----------



## Schibbl (25. November 2020)

gebraucht ist auch okay solange ich mit ggf. Belagswechsel auf 70€ komme und die Bremsen noch gut funktionieren. Gern per PN


----------



## k0p3 (27. November 2020)

Hat jemand einen SC Reverse 30 Laufradsatz in 27,5" für unter 1800€ gesehen? 
Ein gutes Angebot für die blanken Felgen zum Selbstaufbau wäre auch ok.


----------



## baconcookie (27. November 2020)

suche: charger 2.1 kartusche RC2 für Yari/Lyrik neustes modell


----------



## Eile7 (27. November 2020)

baconcookie schrieb:


> suche: charger 2.1 kartusche RC2 für Yari/Lyrik neustes modell











						ROCKSHOX Upgrade Kit Charger 2.1 RC2 Dämpfer | LYRIK B1+ / Mj 2018+ |, 247,50 €
					

ROCKSHOX Upgrade Kit Charger 2 1 RC2 Dämpfer | LYRIK B1+ / Mj 2018+ | YARI A1+ Mj 2016+ Mit dem neuen Charger 2 1 Dämpfer bleibt Deine Federgabel höher im F




					r2-bike.com
				




Billiger hab ich Sie noch nicht gesehen


----------



## baconcookie (27. November 2020)

bikediscount hat sie 4€ günstiger aber auch erst ende dezember lieferbar.


----------



## Deleted 565494 (27. November 2020)

Entschuldigung, dass ich einfach hier etwas frage, aber ich habe leider keinen aktuellen passenden Artikel gefunden. Bei Bike24 gibt es gerade den Michelin Wild Race'R Advanced Ultimate Tubeless Competition Line MTB-Faltreifen - 29 Zoll stark reduziert. Hat jemand Erfahrungen dazu oder kann mir sagen ob man diesen Reifen anstelle eines 2.2 breiten Reifens nutzen kann (ob er passt...)?
Vielen Dank


----------



## sauerlaender75 (27. November 2020)

Nikodemus02 schrieb:


> Entschuldigung, dass ich einfach hier etwas frage, aber ich habe leider keinen aktuellen passenden Artikel gefunden. Bei Bike24 gibt es gerade den Michelin Wild Race'R Advanced Ultimate Tubeless Competition Line MTB-Faltreifen - 29 Zoll stark reduziert. Hat jemand Erfahrungen dazu oder kann mir sagen ob man diesen Reifen anstelle eines 2.2 breiten Reifens nutzen kann (ob er passt...)?
> Vielen Dank


wird wohl passen - danke da bestelle ich auch ein paar!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flo7 (27. November 2020)

Suche wieder eine fox 36/38 Factory ideal in orange...

bestpreis bis jetzt 36er 1130€ und 38er 1270€, aber das muss günstiger


----------



## grobi59 (28. November 2020)

Suche XTR 9120 Bremshebel links und rechts.


----------



## Berrrnd (28. November 2020)

.


----------



## Dutchmountains (29. November 2020)

suche gutes black friday / cyber monday angebot Garmin 1030 plus


----------



## sauerlaender75 (29. November 2020)

Nikodemus02 schrieb:


> Entschuldigung, dass ich einfach hier etwas frage, aber ich habe leider keinen aktuellen passenden Artikel gefunden. Bei Bike24 gibt es gerade den Michelin Wild Race'R Advanced Ultimate Tubeless Competition Line MTB-Faltreifen - 29 Zoll stark reduziert. Hat jemand Erfahrungen dazu oder kann mir sagen ob man diesen Reifen anstelle eines 2.2 breiten Reifens nutzen kann (ob er passt...)?
> Vielen Dank



meine sind übrigens angekommen .... die Gewichtsangabe von 555g ist etwas geschönt, alle 3 Mäntel wieder 600g verglichen mit einem Crossking Racesport 2.2 der gewogen 530g wiegt.


----------



## Deleted 565494 (29. November 2020)

Schade....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Artos (29. November 2020)

Ich suche 26“ MTB Reifen in 2.4 für Freeride und DH Einsatz. Gern wieder Maxxis, oder Schwalbe. Gibt’s die grad irgendwo im Sale ?

art


----------



## Deleted 565494 (30. November 2020)

Maxxis Minion DHF Front DH MTB-Drahtreifen MaxxPro - 26 Zoll​bei Bike24 im Sale. Sind aber gerade ausverkauft und kommen erst in 10 Tagen wieder..... Man kann sie aber zum reduzierten Preis jetzt kaufen und sich in 10 Tagen liefern lassen....
Sind aber 2.5 breit


----------



## Sub-Zero (30. November 2020)

Hatte mir vor einer Woche einen Vaude Moab Rain Suite in M (Blau) bei Amazon für 30€ (!) bestellt.
Passt mir leider überhaupt nicht.
Vielleicht mag ja jemand diesen für 30€ + Versand haben? Ansonsten geht er zurück zu Amazon  ;-)

Passform: Für M eher langer Oberkörper und reichlich Platz am Bauch.


----------



## woes1987 (30. November 2020)

Sub-Zero schrieb:


> Hatte mir vor einer Woche einen Vaude Moab Rain Suite in M (Blau) bei Amazon für 30€ (!) bestellt.
> Passt mir leider überhaupt nicht.
> Vielleicht mag ja jemand diesen für 30€ + Versand haben? Ansonsten geht er zurück zu Amazon  ;-)
> 
> Passform: Für M eher langer Oberkörper und reichlich Platz am Bauch.


Och ja. Den hätte ich gern. Ich schreib dir ne PN..


----------



## ekm (1. Dezember 2020)

sauerlaender75 schrieb:


> meine sind übrigens angekommen .... die Gewichtsangabe von 555g ist etwas geschönt, alle 3 Mäntel wieder 600g verglichen mit einem Crossking Racesport 2.2 der gewogen 530g wiegt.


Passt doch noch zu den angegebenen +(-)7%, 594g + Verpackung.

Bei den Speci Gripton von B24 sind die Abweichungen noch größer. Renegade 2.1 hatte 638g und 632g statt der angebenen 550g und der Ground Control 2.1 war bei 699g statt der angegebenen 630g. Sind jeweils über 10% Abweichung.


----------



## sauerlaender75 (1. Dezember 2020)

... bin halt verwöhnt vom Crossking racesport


----------



## Pitchshifter (1. Dezember 2020)

*OneUp Dropper Post V2 *//* 31,6 mm *//* 180 mm* //* +Lenkerremote SRAM Matchmaker X*

Suche für eine Freundin - der Preis pendelt aktuell um 250 Euro - danke wenn jemand ein günstigeres Angbot kennt/entdeckt!


----------



## jonalisa (1. Dezember 2020)

Pitchshifter schrieb:


> *OneUp Dropper Post V2 *//* 31,6 mm *//* 180 mm* //* +Lenkerremote SRAM Matchmaker X*
> 
> Suche für eine Freundin - der Preis pendelt aktuell um 250 Euro - danke wenn jemand ein günstigeres Angbot kennt/entdeckt!


Ich kenne leider kein Angebot.
Auch ich bräuchte die Stütze für einen Freund.
Wo ist sie in diesen Maßen derzeit überhaupt lieferbar?
Remote hat er schon, bräuchte also nur die Stütze.


----------



## Deleted 283425 (2. Dezember 2020)

Tragt euch halt ein, dann erfahrt ihrs:








						DROPPER POST - V2
					

A longer dropper post is one of the best upgrades you can make to your bike. The award-winning OneUp Dropper Post is the longest travel dropper you can fit in your bike. Whether you’re an XS or XXL rider, we have the best post for you. No other dropper can get your saddle lower. That’s because...




					www.oneupcomponents.com


----------



## jonalisa (2. Dezember 2020)

JohSch schrieb:


> Tragt euch halt ein, dann erfahrt ihrs:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Danke 
Ich bin immer wieder überrascht, wie wenig einige User hier anderen Usern zutrauen und wie schlecht die Lesekompetenz Ersterer ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flo7 (2. Dezember 2020)

Bin auf der suche nach einen Down Country/ trail Rahmen in S/M max 460 Reach, mit max 130mm v/h, 29", boost 12x148-> Preis max 1000€.

Weiß jemand was?


----------



## zymnokxx (2. Dezember 2020)

Schibbl schrieb:


> gebraucht ist auch okay solange ich mit ggf. Belagswechsel auf 70€ komme und die Bremsen noch gut funktionieren. Gern per PN


Sorry, musste meine gebrauchten nun doch selbst verbauen...


----------



## Schibbl (2. Dezember 2020)

zymnokxx schrieb:


> Sorry, musste meine gebrauchten nun doch selbst verbauen...


Ist okay. Ich habe rechtzeitig bei CNC zugeschlagen und die MT500 für 65€ genommen.


----------



## Innsbruuucker (3. Dezember 2020)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Suche wieder eine fox 36/38 Factory ideal in orange...
> 
> bestpreis bis jetzt 36er 1130€ und 38er 1270€, aber das muss günstiger


Modelljahr auch 2020?
36er 2020 in Schwarz <1000€





						Federgabel & Dämpfer - Komponenten - Bike - Alle
					

Entdecken, shoppen und einkaufen bei SportOkay.com: Günstige Preise für Sportartikel, Outdoor, Bergsport, Klettern, Laufen, Running, Bike, Ski, Tourenski, Langlaufen, Fashion, Fitness, Uhren Actions Cams; mehr auf SportOkay.com




					www.sportokay.com


----------



## Flo7 (3. Dezember 2020)

Innsbruuucker schrieb:


> Modelljahr auch 2020?
> 36er 2020 in Schwarz <1000€
> 
> 
> ...


 Nur 2021


----------



## MarcoFibr (3. Dezember 2020)

Suche einen MTB Rahmen in L mit 44er Steuerrohr! Tipps sind willkommen...


----------



## PraterRadler (9. Dezember 2020)

Suche einen Angebot für einen Enduro-Helm in Größe ca 60/61cm.
Marke egal - sollte aber schon sehr guten Schutz bieten.


----------



## nationrider (10. Dezember 2020)

Servus,
ich suche ein preiswertes Hinterrad für mein Hardtail:

29", 142x12mm, IS, mit Shimano (10-fach) Freilauf....

Hat jemand ne Idee?


----------



## Felger (10. Dezember 2020)

RCZ


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Taunide (11. Dezember 2020)

Hallo Zusammen,
suche eine BikeYoke Divine 185 in 31.6, günstiger als bei BikeYoke direkt.


----------



## Eile7 (12. Dezember 2020)

suche einen 650b LRS für mein Enduro.
Boost Standart: VR 15x110 HR 12x148
Sram XD Freilauf, 
Maulweilte 30-35mm

Preis max. 400€ 
Gewicht nicht so wichtig -> da mein Bike fürs grobe.


----------



## powstria (12. Dezember 2020)

Servus Community,

ich habe von LRS absolut keine Ahnung und habe folgendes Gesuch:

-*650B LRS non-boost (15x100, 12x142) für Bikeparks und Winter*
-für ein Propan Two Face 27,5 mit lächerlicher Reifenfreiheit von ca. 2,3-4"
-möglichst billig (!), ich springe eh nicht
-möglichst robust
-Gewicht super egal
-tubeless-fähig, SRAM XD, 6-Loch-Aufnahme (kein CL)
-von mir aus auch gebraucht, habe bisher im Bikemarkt nichts wirklich passendes gesehen


RCZ-Newsletter habe ich mal abonniert. Je günstiger umso besser


----------



## hasardeur (12. Dezember 2020)

powstria schrieb:


> Servus Community,
> 
> ich habe von LRS absolut keine Ahnung und habe folgendes Gesuch:
> 
> ...


Wenn es notfalls für Winter 2021/22 reicht, ist RCZdie beste Wahl. Die hauen regelmäßig non-boost LRS für einen schmalen Taler raus. Ansonsten wird es mit non-boost eng, außer im Bikemarkt.


----------



## powstria (12. Dezember 2020)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Wenn es notfalls für Winter 2021/22 reicht, ist RCZdie beste Wahl. Die hauen regelmäßig non-boost LRS für einen schmalen Taler raus. Ansonsten wird es mit non-boost eng, außer im Bikemarkt.


Fürchte darauf läuft es hinaus. Aber sicher, dass es nicht realistisch ist sie im März/April zu bekommen?
Habe natürlich hier immer über die langen Lieferzeiten gelesen aber es eilt jetzt nicht sehr.

Nach welchen Modelle könnte ich denn bei RCZ schauen? Heute gibts zB ein einzelnes Magic Deemax HR. Hoffe ich bekomme den Newsletter auch nochmal in Englisch.


----------



## hasardeur (12. Dezember 2020)

Du hattest ja explizit für Winter gefragt. Daher der Kommentar 😉
Ich würde die DT LRS nehmen. Gibt es immer wieder und sind für maschinell gebaute LRS wirklich gut aufgebaut. Außerdem bekommst Du alle Ersatzteile. Also E1700 oder E1900.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## powstria (12. Dezember 2020)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Du hattest ja explizit für Winter gefragt. Daher der Kommentar 😉
> Ich würde die DT LRS nehmen. Gibt es immer wieder und sind für maschinell gebaute LRS wirklich gut aufgebaut. Außerdem bekommst Du alle Ersatzteile. Also E1700 oder E1900.


Oh das kam falsch rüber sorry. Vorrangig soll es ein Bikepark LRS sein um dort A) meinen aktuellen SRAM Roam 30 nicht weiter zu zerlegen und B) schnell im Park ein paar schwere robustere Reifen fahren zu können ohne immer die Reifen umzuziehen 😉
C) wäre es natürlich gut im Winter ein paar Matschreifen im Schnellzugriff zu haben.


----------



## Martin31008 (13. Dezember 2020)

Laufräder
					

Ein wichtiger Bestandteil des Fahrrades sind die   Vorderräder   und   Hinterräder  . Sie werden umgangssprachlich gelegentlich auch als Felge…




					www.taylor-wheels.de
				




die haben immer Hinterräder für 70€, Vorderräder für 45€


----------



## LarsLangfinger (13. Dezember 2020)

Falls jemand ein Angebot für ein Flux S oder Kickr Core sieht mal bitte melden.


----------



## powstria (14. Dezember 2020)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Du hattest ja explizit für Winter gefragt. Daher der Kommentar 😉
> Ich würde die DT LRS nehmen. Gibt es immer wieder und sind für maschinell gebaute LRS wirklich gut aufgebaut. Außerdem bekommst Du alle Ersatzteile. Also E1700 oder E1900.


DT klingt vernünftig. Werde mal ein paar Wochen auf RCZ schauen. 
wenn man eBay Kleinanzeigen so betrachtet sieht man auch wo die dann alle landen -.-


----------



## Flo7 (14. Dezember 2020)

Suche einen 
NEWMEN Advanced SL 318.25 31.8 25 mm Riser Carbon

Bester Preis bis jetzt 169€ leider nicht verfügbar :/


----------



## Jaerrit (14. Dezember 2020)

Jemand ne günstige Quelle für Favero Assioma Uno? Gab es am Black Friday um die 380€, leider verpasst, derzeit günstigste 433€ 🙄 Danke Euch 👋🏼


----------



## h0tte (15. Dezember 2020)

Suche eine Wasserfeste lange Radhose fürs MTB und Pendeln, gerne nicht zuu warm


----------



## Clinkzluggi (15. Dezember 2020)

h0tte schrieb:


> Suche eine Wasserfeste lange Radhose fürs MTB und Pendeln, gerne nicht zuu warm


Heute gibts eine gore hose auf bike discount im Adventskalender ... Vielleicht ist die was?


----------



## Remux (16. Dezember 2020)

Suche weiterhin einen oneup Carbon Lenker mit 35mm Rose für einen guten Kurs


----------



## AnAx (18. Dezember 2020)

powstria schrieb:


> DT klingt vernünftig. Werde mal ein paar Wochen auf RCZ schauen.
> wenn man eBay Kleinanzeigen so betrachtet sieht man auch wo die dann alle landen -.-



Heute immerhin schon mal non-boost Vorderräder E1900:

*Limited Stock
** Please note : Payment by credit card OR Paypal
Expecting delivery: 20 working after your payment
In order to pay with a credit card, please select PayPal as a payment method, then click on "I do not have an account on PayPal"..*
DT SWISS FRONT Wheel M1900 SPLINE 27.5" Disc 15x100mm Black (112.16002) = 50.99e anstatt 126.87e

DT SWISS FRONT Wheel E1900 SPLINE 27.5" Disc (15x100mm) Black (112.16003) = 50.99e anstatt 126.87e

DT SWISS FRONT Wheel M1900 SPLINE 27.5" Disc 15x100mm Black (112.16023) = 50.99e anstatt 126.87e

DT SWISS FRONT Wheel M1900 SPLINE 27.5" Disc 15x100mm Black (112.16026) = 50.99e anstatt 126.87e
DT SWISS FRONT Wheel E1900 SPLINE 27.5" Disc (15x100mm) Black (112.16027) = 50.99e anstatt 126.87e

MAVIC Wheelset CROSSMAX 27.5" Disc (20X110mm/12x142mm) XX1 Black (112.15012) = 203.99e anstatt 490.75e

IN ORDER TO GET THESE PRICES, please use the code: *RCZK2 o*n the area "Discount Codes", click "Apply Coupon" before order validation.
*Offer available until saturday 19th december   2020 at midnight (CET)*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fexbru (18. Dezember 2020)

dodos schrieb:


> Ekoi bietet aktuell rabattierte Gutscheine an.
> 
> Staffelung:
> 
> ...


Am besten zweimal für 150€ nehmen. Spart man mehr als mit einmal 300€


----------



## sauerlaender75 (18. Dezember 2020)

fexbru schrieb:


> Am besten zweimal für 150€ nehmen. Spart man mehr als mit einmal 300€


 genauso anstelle des 200€ Gutschein einen 150er und einen 50er nehmen


----------



## dodos (18. Dezember 2020)

@fexbru 
Freut mich das es doch noch paar ander EKOI Begeisterte gibt denen ich hier "helfen" konnte. 
Nur die fetten Logos nerven manchmal je nach Modell.


----------



## seto2 (18. Dezember 2020)

Ich find die Ekoi Sachen auch gut, einzig das Logo und Schriftzug ist zu häufig auf den Sachen zu lesen.


----------



## powstria (18. Dezember 2020)

AnAx schrieb:


> Heute immerhin schon mal non-boost Vorderräder E1900:
> 
> *Limited Stock
> ** Please note : Payment by credit card OR Paypal
> ...


Ja ich hatte es auch gesehen aber es gab bisher nie ein passendes Hinterrad bzw war dann schon verkauft.

Habe mich aus bekannten Gründen gegen RCZ entschieden und was auf eBay mit Scheiben und Kassette für nen schmalen Kurs gekauft


----------



## CasterTroy (19. Dezember 2020)

Moin,

suche für meinen Sohn noch Hope F20 oder Crankbrothers Stamp 7 (small) in Orange, hat jemand was passendes gesehen, im Moment beide nirgends mehr lagernd.

Danke und Grüße


----------



## nauker (19. Dezember 2020)

XTR 9100 Teile zu bekommen (Kurbel, Kassette, Shifter, Schaltwerk, Pedale) scheint ja zur Zeit schwer zu sein-wer trotzdem eine Idee hat, wo ich alle die Teile zusammen bekommen...> Vielen Dank!


----------



## Britney83 (20. Dezember 2020)

Hallo Zusammen, ich suche ein "Schnäppchen" für *Dichtmilch*. Habt ihr da was?
Danke!


----------



## LarsLangfinger (20. Dezember 2020)

Kennt irgendwer einen Shop der noch den Kickr Core oder Flux S auf Lager hat?! Die sind bei den Shops die ich kenne alle ausverkauft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schevron (26. Dezember 2020)

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Nukeproof Horizon Vorbau in Grau (wie abgebildet)
35mm Lenkerklemmung und 35mm Länge.
Da da jemand was oder weiß wo man einen bekommen könnte?


----------



## Trail Surfer (26. Dezember 2020)

Nur 1x in UK, zum UVP.


----------



## Cycliste17 (26. Dezember 2020)

Wie zu Nachkriegszeiten, überall nichts zu bekommen. Das wird im nächsten Jahr auch nicht besser. Mal sehen wann und wie hoch die Preise steigen.


----------



## Cycliste17 (26. Dezember 2020)

nauker schrieb:


> XTR 9100 Teile zu bekommen (Kurbel, Kassette, Shifter, Schaltwerk, Pedale) scheint ja zur Zeit schwer zu sein-wer trotzdem eine Idee hat, wo ich alle die Teile zusammen bekommen...> Vielen Dank!


bei bike-discount.de eigentlich alles lagernd. Bei Kurbeln sind einige Varianten mit Wartezeit verbunden.


----------



## mahlefiz (29. Dezember 2020)

Tach, suche eine Dropper Post mit 125mm Hub für 30.9 mit interner Ansteuerung und möglichst Wartungsarm.


----------



## bobons (29. Dezember 2020)

mahlefiz schrieb:


> Tach, suche eine Dropper Post mit 125mm Hub für 30.9 mit interner Ansteuerung und möglichst Wartungsarm.


Ich habe eine neue DVO Garnet, die ich nicht mehr brauche: https://www.wigglesport.de/dvo-garnet-dropper-seatpost
Schreib mir einfach, falls Du Interesse hast.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (29. Dezember 2020)

bobons schrieb:


> Ich habe eine neue DVO Garnet, die ich nicht mehr brauche: https://www.wigglesport.de/dvo-garnet-dropper-seatpost
> Schreib mir einfach, falls Du Interesse hast.


Etwa eine von denen, die es für ~100€ bei RCZ gab?


----------



## mahlefiz (30. Dezember 2020)

bobons schrieb:


> Ich habe eine neue DVO Garnet, die ich nicht mehr brauche: https://www.wigglesport.de/dvo-garnet-dropper-seatpost
> Schreib mir einfach, falls Du Interesse hast.


was wäre denn der Kurs für das Teil?


----------



## bobons (30. Dezember 2020)

mahlefiz schrieb:


> was wäre denn der Kurs für das Teil?


140 inkl. Versand.


----------



## mahlefiz (30. Dezember 2020)

ich denk drüber nach...


----------



## Mr_Gilsch (31. Dezember 2020)

Moin, hat jemand nen Tipp wo es den Hutchinson Griffus 29 (lieber in 2,5 als 2,4 Breite) besonders günstig gibt?


----------



## FunkyRay (31. Dezember 2020)

Hat jemand für den TLD D4 Mirage rot/orange eine günstige Quelle? Den Mirage in blau gibt es ja schon für "nur" 400€ https://gear2win.com/bmx_en/troy-lee-designs-d4-helmet-carbon-mirage-navy-white


----------



## BigJohn (1. Januar 2021)

Mr_Gilsch schrieb:


> Moin, hat jemand nen Tipp wo es den Hutchinson Griffus 29 (lieber in 2,5 als 2,4 Breite) besonders günstig gibt?


Hast du mal bei Probikeshop reingeschaut? Das französische Zeug ist da meistens noch halbwegs bezahlbar


----------



## hasardeur (1. Januar 2021)

Ein Bekannter sucht aktuelle ein GX 12x Schaltwerk. Kann auch 10-50er sein. Gibt es das derzeit irgendwo zum halbwegs vernünftigen Preis? Vor 1/2 Jahr hat man es noch für um die 80€ bekommen.


----------



## kordesh (1. Januar 2021)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Ein Bekannter sucht aktuelle ein GX 12x Schaltwerk. Kann auch 10-50er sein. Gibt es das derzeit irgendwo zum halbwegs vernünftigen Preis? Vor 1/2 Jahr hat man es noch für um die 80€ bekommen.



Ich denke auf den Preis wirst du nicht achten können, sondern eher darauf, wer das Schaltwerk überhaupt liefern kann.


----------



## Mr_Gilsch (2. Januar 2021)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Hast du mal bei Probikeshop reingeschaut? Das französische Zeug ist da meistens noch halbwegs bezahlbar


Leider nur 6€ von der UVP weg. Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit dem Shop beileibe.com?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sven_Kiel (2. Januar 2021)

kordesh schrieb:


> Ich denke auf den Preis wirst du nicht achten können, sondern eher darauf, wer das Schaltwerk überhaupt liefern kann.


ich hab das auch zu meiner Bestürzung gerade feststellen müssen..wollte mir eins auf Reserve anschaffen...nix verfügbar. Krass.
..

Wenn jemand weiss, wer 12fach Sram SW verkauft, bitte Info..


----------



## bobons (5. Januar 2021)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> Wenn jemand weiss, wer 12fach Sram SW verkauft, bitte Info..











						NX Eagle Schaltwerk - X-Horizon - 1x12
					

Das neue NX Eagle-Schaltwerk nutzt das bewährte, speziell für 1-fach ausgelegte SRAM X- HORIZON Design. Die größere, untere Schaltwerksrolle mit 14 Zähnen schafft die für Eagle-Kassetten (10-50 bzw. 11-50 Zähne) erforderliche Kapazität...




					www.bike-mailorder.de
				



84,90 inkl. Desinfektionsmittel...  





Oder ein schickes 10-52 für 207 Euro:




__





						SRAM X01 Eagle Schaltwerk 12-fach online kaufen | fahrrad.de
					

SRAM X01 Eagle Schaltwerk 12-fach +++ günstig bestellen! | Top Angebote ✔️ Infos ✔️ Bilder ✔️ Bewertungen ✔️ bei fahrrad.de » Dein Fahrrad Online Shop!




					www.fahrrad.de


----------



## seven21 (5. Januar 2021)

bobons schrieb:


> NX Eagle Schaltwerk - X-Horizon - 1x12
> 
> 
> Das neue NX Eagle-Schaltwerk nutzt das bewährte, speziell für 1-fach ausgelegte SRAM X- HORIZON Design. Die größere, untere Schaltwerksrolle mit 14 Zähnen schafft die für Eagle-Kassetten (10-50 bzw. 11-50 Zähne) erforderliche Kapazität...
> ...


Habe vorhin für fahrrad.de ein 10% Gutschein im entsprechenden Thread eingestellt. Dann wären wir bei nur noch 186,30


----------



## seven21 (5. Januar 2021)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> ich hab das auch zu meiner Bestürzung gerade feststellen müssen..wollte mir eins auf Reserve anschaffen...nix verfügbar. Krass.
> ..
> 
> Wenn jemand weiss, wer 12fach Sram SW verkauft, bitte Info..


Das hab ich Gott sei Dank bei bike24 gemacht als sie ein X01 für 130 rausgehauen haben.


----------



## youdontknow (5. Januar 2021)

Sohnemann hat an seinem Enduro die Kettenführung (also nur das obere Teil, wo die Kette durchläuft) verloren . Gibt es diese einzeln als Ersatzteile? Bei OneUp habe ich das entdeckt aber wie schaut´s da mit MRP aus?


----------



## bobons (5. Januar 2021)

youdontknow schrieb:


> Sohnemann hat an seinem Enduro die Kettenführung (also nur das obere Teil, wo die Kette durchläuft) verloren . Gibt es diese einzeln als Ersatzteile? Bei OneUp habe ich das entdeckt aber wie schaut´s da mit MRP aus?


Die von der TR sieht zumindest sehr ähnlich aus: https://www.chainreactioncycles.com/de/de/mrp-tr-obere-kettenfuhrung/rp-prod145475


----------



## youdontknow (5. Januar 2021)

bobons schrieb:


> Die von der TR sieht zumindest sehr ähnlich aus: https://www.chainreactioncycles.com/de/de/mrp-tr-obere-kettenfuhrung/rp-prod145475


Ja, ist ja die von MRP aber der Preis ist einfach nur unverschämt 👎.


----------



## mr.fish (7. Januar 2021)

Gibt es irgendwo einen metrischen Coil Dämpfer mit Lockout für 300-350€?
Würde das gerne einfach mal ausprobieren und dafür nicht gleich 500€ investieren.
Aber ich finde leider nichts was lieferbar ist.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (9. Januar 2021)

Schalthebel und Schaltwerk SRAM X01 oder XX1 würde ich suchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bs99 (9. Januar 2021)

mr.fish schrieb:


> Gibt es irgendwo einen metrischen Coil Dämpfer mit Lockout für 300-350€?
> Würde das gerne einfach mal ausprobieren und dafür nicht gleich 500€ investieren.
> Aber ich finde leider nichts was lieferbar ist.


Welche EBL?
Habe einen 210 * 55 im Bikemarkt


----------



## bomplex (10. Januar 2021)

Hallo,

ich suche ein neues MTB. (Hardtail)

Es sollte ein 2021 oder 2020er Modell mit 1x12 sein.

Ich denke an an ein

Cube Elite C:68X Pro
oder
Scott Scale RC 900 Team
oder
Radon Jeaulous 9.0 (10.0 gefällt mir optisch besser ist aber wohl zu teuer)

Wo kauft man solche Räder am besten? Der Gebrauchtmarkt ist ja so ziemlich leer.

Einfach mal ein paar stationäre Händler anschreiben, die Cube oder Scott führen?
Wird es bei Radon dieses Jahr Rabatte geben? Letzten Januar oder Februar gab es einen Brexit Deal, der ist ja jetzt erst vollzogen, meint ihr da kommt was?

Ansonsten bin ich auch für Tipps für andere Räder in der Art dankbar. Gewicht wäre eben schön, wenn knapp über 10 oder besser unter 10kg.

Vielen Dank.


----------



## mr.fish (11. Januar 2021)

bs99 schrieb:


> Welche EBL?
> Habe einen 210 * 55 im Bikemarkt


230er Einbaulänge, Hub 60 bis 65.


----------



## boblike (13. Januar 2021)

mr.fish schrieb:


> Gibt es irgendwo einen metrischen Coil Dämpfer mit Lockout für 300-350€?
> Würde das gerne einfach mal ausprobieren und dafür nicht gleich 500€ investieren.
> Aber ich finde leider nichts was lieferbar ist.


Bei dem Preis würde ich auf jeden Fall den Marzocchi Bomber CR nehmen. 
Hat zwar kein Lockout, aber den vermisse ich bei meinem Bike auch gar nicht. 
Dank eines sehr progressiven Hinterbaus, wippt da selbst bei meine 120kg und einer eher weichen Feder fast gar nichts.


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (13. Januar 2021)

Er braucht Dämpfer für Hinterbau keine Gabel !!


----------



## fexbru (13. Januar 2021)

x_FreiRider_x schrieb:


> Er braucht Dämpfer für Hinterbau keine Gabel !!


Er schreibt auch von Dämpfer für Hinterbau nicht Gabel!!








						Marzocchi Dämpfer Bomber CR Coil, Trunnion, Schwarz | Maciag Offroad
					

Marzocchi Stahlfederdämpfer Bomber CR online bestellen ✓ Bestpreis Garantie ✓ 100 Tage Rückgaberecht & kostenloser Umtausch




					www.maciag-offroad.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Felger (13. Januar 2021)

evtl kommt auch der H3C von X-Fusion in Frage? Lemon Shox ist hier ein guter Ansprechpartner




__





						Dämpfer: 743 Angebote auf Bikemarkt.MTB-News.de
					

Dämpfer ➤ neu & gebraucht ➤ kaufen und verkaufen auf Bikemarkt.MTB-News.de ➤ Riesige Auswahl - gute Preise ➤ aktuell 1 Artikel online




					bikemarkt.mtb-news.de


----------



## mr.fish (13. Januar 2021)

Danke für den Input, gerade der X-Fusion schaut interessant aus. Ohne Platform wird es denke ich schwierig, ich nutze die auch beim im Moment verbauten Luftdämpfer bei jedem längerem Anstieg. Bei beiden Dämpfern bin ich aber dann auch wieder bei knapp 500€ mit Feder. Aber das ist wohl gerade einfach die Realität/Marktsituation. Da bleibt mir wohl nichts anderes über als weiter den gebraucht Markt zu verfolgen oder meine Preisvorstellungen anzupassen.


----------



## hasardeur (13. Januar 2021)

mr.fish schrieb:


> Bei beiden Dämpfern bin ich aber dann auch wieder bei knapp 500€ mit Feder.



Warum schaust Du dann nicht nach einem RS Super Deluxe Coil? Den gibt es mit Plattform. 230x60/65 ist quasi Standard dafür und daher auch gebraucht häufig zu bekommen.

Ansonsten relativ günstig zu bekommen ist noch ein DVO Jade Coil.


----------



## mr.fish (13. Januar 2021)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Warum schaust Du dann nicht nach einem RS Super Deluxe Coil? Den gibt es mit Plattform. 230x60/65 ist quasi Standard dafür und daher auch gebraucht häufig zu bekommen.
> 
> Ansonsten relativ günstig zu bekommen ist noch ein DVO Jade Coil.


Genau das mache ich seit einigen Wochen. Gibt aber fast nur welche für Santas mit falschem Tune und ich glaube auch falschen Buchsen.


----------



## mock- (15. Januar 2021)

Moin,
will einem ungenutzten 29" Votec VC comp von 2018 wieder neues Leben mit schmalen Gravelreifen und Starrgabel einhauchen.
Gerade bei der Starrgabel finde ich kaum passendes. Sollte nicht viel mehr als 300€ Kosten. Carbon wäre schon cool, so schmale Stahlgabeln würden mit dem dicken Alurahmen sicher merkwürdig aussehen.
Weiß da jemand was? Idealerweise 15x110mm Steckachse, damit ich die Laufräder direkt weiter verwenden kann...


----------



## Schibbl (15. Januar 2021)

mock- schrieb:


> Moin,
> will einem ungenutzten 29" Votec VC comp von 2018 wieder neues Leben mit schmalen Gravelreifen und Starrgabel geben.
> Gerade bei der Starrgabel finde ich kaum passendes. Sollte nicht viel mehr als 300€ Kosten. Carbon wäre schon cool, so schmale Stahlgabeln würden mit dem dicken Alurahmen sicher merkwürdig aussehen.
> Weiß da jemand was? Idealerweise 15x110mm Steckachse, damit ich die Laufräder direkt weiter verwenden kann...


Die JAVA Carbongabeln bei aliExpress haben sich bewährt. Versandzeit bis es bei dir zu Hasue ist, wird wohl aktuell bei 1,5 Monaten sein.


----------



## Martina H. (15. Januar 2021)

... der @Alex0303  hat eine BXT abzugeben - meine, die hat 15 x 110

...ansonsten, wenn die Chinagabeln nix für Dich sind, schau doch mal bei https://www.carbon-gabel.de/


----------



## bobons (15. Januar 2021)

@mock-: Die bei R2 ist nett - 880 g inkl. Achse, unter 300 Euro UND lieferbar:








						NORTON SHORES Starrgabel 29" Carbon tapered | BOOST QR15, 347,50 €
					

NORTON SHORES Starrgabel 29" Carbon tapered | BOOST QR15 Auf schnellen Strecken mit technisch einfachem Terrain haben Starrgabeln am Mountainbike eine ernst




					r2-bike.com


----------



## mock- (15. Januar 2021)

vielen dank für die infos. die letzte ist echt nett. ist auch noch mal 10mm länger als die bxt von alex. die 120mm recon an dem votec ist halt schon nen ganzes stück länger . aber ich glaub ich probiere es dennoch erst mal mit der bevor ich so viel geld in die hand nehme.


----------



## Schibbl (16. Januar 2021)

mock- schrieb:


> vielen dank für die infos. die letzte ist echt nett. ist auch noch mal 10mm länger als die bxt von alex. die 120mm recon an dem votec ist halt schon nen ganzes stück länger . aber ich glaub ich probiere es dennoch erst mal mit der bevor ich so viel geld in die hand nehme.


Bedenke den Sag der Federgabeln. Man kann dadurch die Einbaulänge nicht direkt vergleichen. Den Sag immer bei der Federgabel abziehen, um auf die benötigte bei der Starrgabel zu kommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mock- (16. Januar 2021)

ich hab, um mir das zu veranschaulichen die jetzige gabel auf die höhe abgelassen, welche die bxt haben wird. sieht schon recht flach aus...


----------



## ernmar (16. Januar 2021)

Du kannst noch einen Spacer zwischen Gabel und Steuerrohr machen um das auszugleichen. Gibt es von Reverse glaube ich.


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (16. Januar 2021)

Selbst mit dem Spacer von Reverse wird er die Geo nicht annähernd ausgleichen können  der Rahmen ist nunmal für die höhe der Federgabel gebaut worden !!


----------



## Schibbl (16. Januar 2021)

Welche Einbaulänge hat denn deine Recon? Sodass man mal Zahlen hat welche Einbaulänge du benötigst.


----------



## mock- (16. Januar 2021)

ich gehe da prakmatisch ran. für mich war die geo vorher aber auch nicht ideal (ist auch ein "ehemaliges" rad der freundin xD). das bb war eh etwas hoch, reach etwas kurz - das wird tendenziell besser.der steilere sitzwinkel ist das was mich etwas beunruhigt. aber da gibt es mit dem sattel auch etwas spielraum und die sitzposition soll ja auch nicht die gleiche sein wie vorher. ich werde es mal ausprobieren. evtl noch mit nem anderen vorbau spielen...


----------



## sp00n82 (16. Januar 2021)

Schibbl schrieb:


> Welche Einbaulänge hat denn deine Recon? Sodass man mal Zahlen hat welche Einbaulänge du benötigst.


Je nach konkretem Modell der Gabel schwankt das anscheinend zwischen 510 und 529mm. Dem gegenüber stehen die 490mm der Norton Starrgabel. Mit einem Spacer für unten (genauer gesagt ist das ja eine Lagerschale zum Einpressen mit größerer Höhe - bei mir war das damals von Uber Bike bzw. Novy Parts, aber Reset Racing hat die mittlerweile glaube ich auch) kann man nochmal 10mm rausholen, also 500mm. 15% Sag bei 120mm wären 18mm, dann kommt man dann ungefähr in den Bereich.

Oder du lässt die jetzige Gabel einfach drin und hast damit auch mehr Komfort beim Graveln. 😁


----------



## Radon.Race (17. Januar 2021)

Hallo,
ich suche einen leichten 29 XC Laufradsatz (~1400g). Welche Anbieter könnt ihr weiterempfehlen?


----------



## seven21 (17. Januar 2021)

Radon.Race schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich suche einen leichten 29 XC Laufradsatz (~1400g). Welche Anbieter könnt ihr weiterempfehlen?


Wenn günstig dann slowbuild


----------



## Montigomo (19. Januar 2021)

Suche SHIMANO Acera/Altus BR-MT200 Hinterrad Scheibenbremse billiger als hier









						Acera/Altus BR-MT200 Hinterrad Scheibenbremse | ROSE Bikes
					

Zuverlässige Bremsleistung und hervorragende Ergonomie zum kleinen Pre




					www.rosebikes.de
				




Am besten 15-17 Euro als der Gesamtpreis.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CasterTroy (19. Januar 2021)

Servus,

suche eine SRAM XX1 1299 Kassette (11-52) in gold + Kette, vielleicht hat jemand ein gutes Angebot gesehen.

Danke im Voraus


----------



## Montigomo (23. Januar 2021)

Hallo,
weißt jemand wo ich diese Lampe kaufen kann?




__





						Azonic Hoss 400lm USB Leuchte online shoppen - mountainbike-parts.ch
					

Azonic Hoss 400lm USB Leuchte online kaufen ➤ CH-Shop ✓ Blitzlieferung ✓ bequem bestellen ✓ günstig ✓ Die Hoss von Azonic ist eine leistungsstarke 400 Lumen Cree LED Frontleuchte mit perfekter Lichtverteilung dank der Linsentechnologie (PLD). Der Lampe...




					m.mountainbike-parts.ch


----------



## Sven_Kiel (25. Januar 2021)

Moin,
suche eine SRAM XG1275 Kassette (11-50) + Kette...jemand was entdeckt? Danke!


----------



## mip86 (27. Januar 2021)

Suche Hightower CC Rahmenset Gr. M/L (Lokal bereits abgefragt ohne Erfolg)...


----------



## BulletToothTony (27. Januar 2021)

Hallo Leute.
Suche gute Bike Shops mit guten Preisen.
Könnt ihr da welche empfehlen?


----------



## hasardeur (27. Januar 2021)

BulletToothTony schrieb:


> Hallo Leute.
> Suche gute Bike Shops mit guten Preisen.
> Könnt ihr da welche empfehlen?


Dein Ernst? Seit mehr als 10 Jahren hier angemeldet und keine Idee zu Onlineshops? In den Schnäppchenthreads findest Du alle. Musst nur selbst lesen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## k0p3 (27. Januar 2021)

BulletToothTony schrieb:


> Suche gute Bike Shops mit guten Preisen.



Hat denn hier schon jemand jemals was anderes gesucht? 😂


----------



## BulletToothTony (27. Januar 2021)

jo, war ja auch 9 jahre weg


----------



## Brewmaster (28. Januar 2021)

BulletToothTony schrieb:


> jo, war ja auch 9 jahre weg


www.isartrails-bike.shop

Das ist das deutsche RCZ nur in günstig und geil.


----------



## Newmi (28. Januar 2021)

Bin auf der Suche nach DT Swiss Zahnscheiben mit 36 oder 54 Zähne für „nicht EXP“-Ratchet?
Jemand ein Tipp?


----------



## BulletToothTony (28. Januar 2021)

Link geht leider nicht


----------



## =.cf.= marduk (28. Januar 2021)

Servus zusammen, bin auf der Suche nach einem wahoo kickr core!
Find grad keinen Shop der einen lieferbar hat... Vielleicht weiss ja jemand was?


----------



## kordesh (28. Januar 2021)

=.cf.= marduk schrieb:


> Servus zusammen, bin auf der Suche nach einem wahoo kickr core!
> Find grad keinen Shop der einen lieferbar hat... Vielleicht weiss ja jemand was?



Witzig... wollte gerade das selbe posten. Bin seit heute in Quarantäne 
Bis letzte Woche gab es noch welche direkt bei Wahoo. Da vielleicht mal ab und an reingucken.


----------



## wirme (28. Januar 2021)

kordesh schrieb:


> Witzig... wollte gerade das selbe posten. Bin seit heute in Quarantäne



Hoffe du bist nicht selbst betroffen.
Wenn doch wünsche ich dir, dass du gut durch den Scheiß kommst.


----------



## kordesh (28. Januar 2021)

wirme schrieb:


> Hoffe du bist nicht selbst betroffen.
> Wenn doch wünsche ich dir, dass du gut durch den Scheiß kommst.



Danke! 

Ich bin nicht selber betroffen. 
Ich hatte (an der frischen Luft) Kontakt zu jemandem, der positiv getestet worden ist, aber 0,0 Symptome hatte. 
Er hat sich wiederum testen lassen, weil sein Mitbewohner positiv getestet worden ist.

Mein Testergebnis ist gerade eingetrudelt.


----------



## IndianaWalross (29. Januar 2021)

@=.cf.= marduk 
@kordesh 

*Bike Discount 799€ LAGERND*! Oder Delta Bikes hat noch kickr core - allerdings kosten die da freche 899€.

Ansonsten sieht es eher so nach Lieferzeiten von Mitte/Ende Februar bis Anfang April aus.

Anfang Januar gab es noch zig bei wahoo direkt - Lieferung aus den Niederlanden, ca. 1 Woche hat es gedauert, Sind leider aber aus scheinbar, vor 2 Wochen gab es noch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kordesh (29. Januar 2021)

IndianaWalross schrieb:


> @=.cf.= marduk
> @kordesh
> 
> *Bike Discount 799€ LAGERND*! Oder Delta Bikes hat noch kickr core - allerdings kosten die da freche 899€.
> ...



Mega!
Vielen Dank für den Hinweis! 

Ich bin mal gespannt, ob wirklich etwas ohne Verzögerung ankommt. Weil selbst Wahoo nicht sagen konnte, wann wieder welche in deren Shop nachkommen.


----------



## IndianaWalross (29. Januar 2021)

Da nicht für, ich hoffe du kriegst nicht die Plaque damit wie viele andere.
Bei uns knattert er wie doof mit 2 Rädern, weswegen wir nun immer die bockharten Rennräder nehmen dafür - da ist der Achsadapter für Steckachsen einfach 1mm zu dick - Fertigungstoleranz?

Keine Ahnung, haben ihn händisch den mm runtergehobelt, was für ein Akt! Wahoo wollte uns noch einen zum Austausch /Testen schicken, aber das ist ewig her, und angeblich war er auch zu ihnen noch im Zulauf. Mal anfragen ob da 2021 noch was kommt, lol. 

Stell dich schonmal drauf ein den Sattel mehr zu neigen sonst pennt dir alles ein, das federnde Hinterrad ist ja dann weg und durch nen knüppelsteifen kickr ersetzt - autsch sag ich nur.


----------



## kordesh (29. Januar 2021)

IndianaWalross schrieb:


> Da nicht für, ich hoffe du kriegst nicht die Plaque damit wie viele andere.
> Bei uns knattert er wie doof mit 2 Rädern, weswegen wir nun immer die bockharten Rennräder nehmen dafür - da ist der Achsadapter für Steckachsen einfach 1mm zu dick - Fertigungstoleranz?
> 
> Keine Ahnung, haben ihn händisch den mm runtergehobelt, was für ein Akt! Wahoo wollte uns noch einen zum Austausch /Testen schicken, aber das ist ewig her, und angeblich war er auch zu ihnen noch im Zulauf. Mal anfragen ob da 2021 noch was kommt, lol.
> ...



Ich bin Leid und Kummer aufm Rennrad gewohnt 
Erstmal warte ich ab, ob überhaupt was kommt.


----------



## IndianaWalross (29. Januar 2021)

Wenn da steht lagernd, dann hat Bike Discount das normalerweise auch lagernd. Spricht dann kann es zwar sein, dass es mehr als die 4 Tage dauert (gerade wenn sie via DPD schicken) aber es kommt.


----------



## kordesh (29. Januar 2021)

doppelt...


----------



## kordesh (29. Januar 2021)

IndianaWalross schrieb:


> Wenn da steht lagernd, dann hat Bike Discount das normalerweise auch lagernd. Spricht dann kann es zwar sein, dass es mehr als die 4 Tage dauert (gerade wenn sie via DPD schicken) aber es kommt.




Wie Krass. Schon wieder ausverkauft.
Bin gespannt, ob es dann tatsächlich ankommt.
Habe extra für DHL Versand draufgezahlt.
DPD ist hier ne Katastrophe


----------



## youdontknow (31. Januar 2021)

Moin! Ich würde mir einen Drehmomentschlüssel gönnen und wäre für ein Schnäppchentipp dankbar.


----------



## Nd-60 (31. Januar 2021)

youdontknow schrieb:


> Moin! Ich würde mir einen Drehmomentschlüssel gönnen und wäre für ein Schnäppchentipp dankbar.











						TW-1 Drehmomentschlüssel 1/4" 2-25 Nm
					

Katana-Tools bieten dem Profi wie auch dem ambitionierten Hobbyschrauber hochwertige Industriequalität bei gleichzeitig einfacher Bedienbarkeit. Hohe Präzision, großes Display und gute Materialwahl machen den TW-1 zum...




					www.bike-discount.de
				




Der sieht interessant aus, leider erst 3 Bewertungen.

Fast jede Woche für 72 Euro im Angebot.


----------



## Martin31008 (31. Januar 2021)

Ich suche 2Stück 28er Reifen für ein Gravel/Trekking Projekt 28x1,40-28x1,75 unter 20€ pro Stück


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Newmi (31. Januar 2021)

Suche DT 350er Naben
Vorne 100 QR/CL/32h unter 43€
Hinten 135 QR/CL/32h/HG unter 120€ Danke!


----------



## LarsLangfinger (1. Februar 2021)

=.cf.= marduk schrieb:


> Servus zusammen, bin auf der Suche nach einem wahoo kickr core!
> Find grad keinen Shop der einen lieferbar hat... Vielleicht weiss ja jemand was?


suche auch schon seit nem' monat, verpasse es immer wenn die onlineshops wieder ihren stock auffüllen.

laut hibike haben die noch ne bestellung von 300 trainern offen und die kommen immer nur sporadisch rein...


----------



## LarsLangfinger (1. Februar 2021)

IndianaWalross schrieb:


> @=.cf.= marduk
> @kordesh
> 
> *Bike Discount 799€ LAGERND*! Oder Delta Bikes hat noch kickr core - allerdings kosten die da freche 899€.
> ...


siehste, schon wieder verpasst ..


----------



## =.cf.= marduk (2. Februar 2021)

LarsLangfinger schrieb:


> siehste, schon wieder verpasst


Auch nicht schnell genug gewesen


----------



## herbstl78 (2. Februar 2021)

sollte wer einen SR Suntour Triair in 200x57 sehen dann bitte


----------



## IndianaWalross (2. Februar 2021)

Also bei mir steht Stand 02.02.2021  > 11:40 bei Bike Discount > LAGERND  🤷‍♀️


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLangfinger (2. Februar 2021)

IndianaWalross schrieb:


> Also bei mir steht Stand 02.02.2021  > 11:40 bei Bike Discount > LAGERND 🤷‍♀️


Du geiler Hund, danke dir  Heute morgen um 8 war nix auf Lager, wollte eigentlich nur posten das es den Direot XR bei Lordgun momentan auf Lager gibt. Ich habe von H&S nichtmal eine Mail Benachrichtigung gekriegt.

Fühl dich mal so richtig geschmatzt


----------



## BigJohn (2. Februar 2021)

LarsLangfinger schrieb:


> Du geiler Hund, danke dir


Hündin, wenn ich mich recht entsinne ☝️
Ungefragtes Abschmatzen ist da gefährliches Fahrwasser 😉


----------



## kordesh (2. Februar 2021)

Meiner ist gerade tatsächlich angekommen. War wohl doch kein Fehler auf der Homepage. 

Jetzt muss ich nur noch den Bock darauf behalten. Eigentlich bin ich zu 100% Typ draußen bei jedem Wetter und die Rollenfahrer haben kleine Sticheleien von mir bekommen. 
Aber Zwift mit den Herausforderungen und Freischalten von Dingen und "zusammenfahren" mit Kumpels, die nicht hier wohnen.... 

Wenns nix für mich ist, melde ich mich hier. Habe den Verpackungskram extra aufgehoben...


----------



## youdontknow (2. Februar 2021)

Suche Schnäppchen für ein 27,5" Hinterrad.... 🤔


----------



## hasardeur (2. Februar 2021)

youdontknow schrieb:


> Suche Schnäppchen für ein 27,5" Hinterrad.... 🤔








						Büchel Speichenstrahler, StVZO zugelassen, 4er Set, bruchsicher, 50201-1: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit
					

Büchel Speichenstrahler, StVZO zugelassen, 4er Set, bruchsicher, 50201-1: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit



					www.amazon.de


----------



## IndianaWalross (2. Februar 2021)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Hündin, wenn ich mich recht entsinne ☝️
> Ungefragtes Abschmatzen ist da gefährliches Fahrwasser 😉



Da es nur virtuell ist, geht das schon so in Ordnung, und ja - dat Walross ist ne SIE. 

Man Frau tut was man sie kann, freut mich wenn ich helfen konnte - jetzt muss mir wahoo für die 50 kickr die se durch mich extra los sind nur endlich mal Provision zahlen!


----------



## Eile7 (3. Februar 2021)

Morgen,

auf der Suche nach einem von 2 Vorderräder.

Newmen Evolution SL A 30 in silber 29Zoll boost

oder DT Swiss XM 1501 Spline mit 30mm MW auch 29 Zoll boost

Alternativ einen schicken Laufradsatz unter 700 Euro unter 2000g mit 30mm Maulweite und XD Freilaufkörper, natürlich unter UVP 😁😬🙌

falls wer was sieht oder ggf. noch zu Hause hat bitte melden


----------



## Remux (3. Februar 2021)

Suche eine lieferbare MT 5 für ~150€. Rose hat meine Lieferzeit auf bis zu 18 Wochen erhöht


----------



## youdontknow (3. Februar 2021)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Büchel Speichenstrahler, StVZO zugelassen, 4er Set, bruchsicher, 50201-1: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit
> 
> 
> Büchel Speichenstrahler, StVZO zugelassen, 4er Set, bruchsicher, 50201-1: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit
> ...


Haha, davon hab ich schon genug am Rad, sogar mir RGB .

Ich versuche es nochmal (deutlicher):

Gesucht wird ein Hinterrad in 27,5", möglichst leicht und stabil, mit Shimano Freilauf und natürlich günstig.


----------



## hasardeur (3. Februar 2021)

Achsstandard? Maulweite? Shimano HG oder Micro Spline? Centerlock oder IS (oder gar Bremsflanken)? Anzahl Speichen? Tubless oder nicht? Gesteckt oder geschweißt? Downhill, XC oder etwas dazwischen (denn leicht und stabil ist relativ)? Alu oder Carbon. Und gaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanz wichtig: Was darf es kosten?

Eigentlich sollten hier nur Anfragen nach einem speziellen Artikel gestellt werden, also hat jemand das LR <konkretes Modell> günstiger als xxx€ gesehen?
Wir sind hier ja nicht im Kaufhaus, wo man sagt: Ich hätte gern eine neue Jeans.

Lies auch gern den Eröffnungspost. Da steht nochmal alles.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sauerlaender75 (3. Februar 2021)

bitte schön 27,5 Zoll Hinterrad in günstig









						REDONDO 27,5 Zoll Hinterrad Laufrad Hohlkammer Felge Shimano HB-TX500 Silber  | eBay
					

Entdecken Sie REDONDO 27,5 Zoll Hinterrad Laufrad Hohlkammer Felge Shimano HB-TX500 Silber in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



					www.ebay.de
				




damit erledigt!


----------



## raposa (3. Februar 2021)

Suche Durin Race (2012) 100mm Zugstufeneinheit:




Leider kann weder Magura noch die gefundenen Dämpfer-shops die Zugstufe liefern. Hat jemand noch eine rumliegen oder eine ausrangierte Durin?
Danke


----------



## Eile7 (4. Februar 2021)

Remux schrieb:


> Suche eine lieferbare MT 5 für ~150€. Rose hat meine Lieferzeit auf bis zu 18 Wochen erhöht











						Magura MT5 Scheibenbremsen Set jetzt bei komking.de kaufen ✓
					

Magura MT5 Scheibenbremsen Set jetzt bestellen ✓ schneller Versand |  Top Service | Komking.de




					www.komking.de
				



169€ kann ich dir anbieten


----------



## Soundnew (5. Februar 2021)

Suche einen XTR 9100 Schalthebel für rechts, ob Schelle oder I-Spec ist zweitrangig. Finde den nirgends lieferbar


----------



## Zaskarpeter (5. Februar 2021)

Remux schrieb:


> Suche eine lieferbare MT 5 für ~150€. Rose hat meine Lieferzeit auf bis zu 18 Wochen erhöht





			Wir sind nicht weg, wir nehmen nur neuen Anlauf...
		


2x72 € zzgl. Versand


----------



## Remux (5. Februar 2021)

Wenn man jetzt wüsste ob die 2 mal 2200mm leitungslänge hat 🧐


----------



## toastet (5. Februar 2021)

Remux schrieb:


> Wenn man jetzt wüsste ob die 2 mal 2200mm leitungslänge hat 🧐



Jo, bei Magura gibt es ja nur einen Bremsentyp mit den Flipflop-Hebeln die für links und rechts passen. Da wird zwischen Vorne und Hinten nicht unterschieden und alle Bremsleitungen sind entsprechend lang um für Vorne und Hinten zu passen. Wo es zB bei Shimano 4 Modelle gibt von einer Bremse, ist es bei Magura nur die eine Bremse die Vorne, Hinten unabhängig auch von Hebelmontageposition Rechts oder Links passt.


----------



## Schibbl (6. Februar 2021)

Soundnew schrieb:


> Suche einen XTR 9100 Schalthebel für rechts, ob Schelle oder I-Spec ist zweitrangig. Finde den nirgends lieferbar







__





						SHIMANO XTR SL-M9100-R 12 Speed Right Speed Shifter | Probikeshop
					

Buy online ➤ SHIMANO XTR SL-M9100-R 12 Speed Right Speed Shifter ✚ Free express delivery ✚ Free returns ✚ Guaranteed at the best price




					www.probikeshop.com


----------



## greno (7. Februar 2021)

IndianaWalross schrieb:


> @=.cf.= marduk
> @kordesh
> 
> *Bike Discount 799€ LAGERND*! Oder Delta Bikes hat noch kickr core - allerdings kosten die da freche 899€.
> ...


Danke, hab auch über den Hinweis bestellt und bin gespannt, ob mit der Bestellung alles klar geht. Hatte es in nem anderen Thread schonmal gefragt. Wenn ich über den Roam Komoottouren möglichst realistisch nachfahren will, werd ich auch 1:1 die gleiche Kassette brauchen oder? Fahre eine 11-42. Oder läuft das auch über den ERG-Modus und er simuliert die Steigungen? Werde es erstmal ohne Zwift probieren,..müsste mich sonst um WLAN im Keller kümmern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IndianaWalross (9. Februar 2021)

Stand JETZT ist bei enjoyyourbike gerade mindestens ein kickr core auf Lager. Also nur so für alle die bei Bike Discount leer ausgingen. 🍾

Bei bike24 auch!


----------



## =.cf.= marduk (9. Februar 2021)

IndianaWalross schrieb:


> Stand JETZT ist bei enjoyyourbike gerade mindestens ein kickr core auf Lager. Also nur so für alle die bei Bike Discount leer ausgingen. 🍾
> 
> Bei bike24 auch!


Merci 👍🏻


----------



## IndianaWalross (10. Februar 2021)

Kann doch nicht mit ansehen wie ihr alle nix machen könnt bei dem Wetter  😜


----------



## chris12 (10. Februar 2021)

suche eine lieferbare Sram GX Gruppe (10-50, 170mm non Boost Kurbel). 

habe grade eine korrektur meiner Bestellung von mitte Januar erhalten. lieferzeitpunkt Ende MAI....


----------



## =.cf.= marduk (11. Februar 2021)

IndianaWalross schrieb:


> Kann doch nicht mit ansehen wie ihr alle nix machen könnt bei dem Wetter  😜


War wohl trotzdem jemand schneller... war noch als lieferbar angezeigt! Trotz Paypal express checkout 🤮


----------



## Albireo (14. Februar 2021)

Suche ein Sram 11-Fach Schaltwerk ab GX. Günstigster Preis, den ich gefunden habe, sind 85€ bei bike24. Haut gerade irgendwo jemand was günstiger raus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (14. Februar 2021)

Habe noch ein GX Schaltwerk liegen. Bei Interesse PN.


----------



## michael66 (22. Februar 2021)

Hat jemand zufällig ein gutes Angebot für relativ leichte Flatpedals die auch lieferbar sind gesehen? vielen Dank 👍🏻


----------



## Ghoste (22. Februar 2021)

michael66 schrieb:


> Hat jemand zufällig ein gutes Angebot für relativ leichte Flatpedals die auch lieferbar sind gesehen? vielen Dank 👍🏻








						Xpedo Spry Flat Pedal - schwarz
					

Xpedo ▶ Das super flache Spry mit einem Gewicht von nur 260g pro Paar. ▶ Ausführung: schwarz




					www.bike24.de


----------



## h0tte (24. Februar 2021)

Ich suche eine Waage, welche ich an die Decke hängen kann, da mir die Federzugwaage zu ungenau ist.
Habt ihr Empfehlungen oder halten die 14Eur Amazon-Gepäckwaagen (mit Bügel Wohlgemerkt) das aus (Aufhängepunkte)?


----------



## Schibbl (24. Februar 2021)

h0tte schrieb:


> Ich suche eine Waage, welche ich an die Decke hängen kann, da mir die Federzugwaage zu ungenau ist.
> Habt ihr Empfehlungen oder halten die 14Eur Amazon-Gepäckwaagen (mit Bügel Wohlgemerkt) das aus (Aufhängepunkte)?


Such mal nach einer Fischwaage. Da gibt es sehr viel Angebote und sie genügen auch dem Leichtbaufetischisten. Ich habe seit 5 Jahren eine im Einsatz die auf 10g genau ist und bis 27kg wiegen kann. Die Fischwaagen gibt es auch mit Aufhängung.


----------



## michael66 (28. Februar 2021)

Ghoste schrieb:


> Xpedo Spry Flat Pedal - schwarz
> 
> 
> Xpedo ▶ Das super flache Spry mit einem Gewicht von nur 260g pro Paar. ▶ Ausführung: schwarz
> ...


Super Pedale,hatte ich auch schon auf dem Schirm aber mit meinen großen Füßen (48) sind mir 10 cm breite leider zu schmal 😬


----------



## mip86 (1. März 2021)

Suche DPX2 210x55 ab 2020 (Factory oder Performance Elite) zu einem fairen Kurs...


----------



## Remux (2. März 2021)

mip86 schrieb:


> Suche DPX2 210x55 ab 2020 (Factory oder Performance Elite) zu einem fairen Kurs...


Da schliess ich mich mal an und erweitere auf einen Super Deluxe Ultimate für mein Hightower V2 mit o.g. Längen.


----------



## Flo7 (2. März 2021)

Hi,

gibt es ein ähnliches Angebot irgendwo preislich und vor allem verfügbar in 29" ?



Homer4 schrieb:


> Pike Ultimate Schwarz 2021 650b 46mm 140-150mm 699,-
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## hasardeur (2. März 2021)

Welcher Betrag ist denn fair? Fair für Euch oder den Verkäufer?

Hier ein SD Ultimate in 210x55 für 389 €






						Rock Shox Super Deluxe Ultimate RCT DebonAir 210 x 55 mm
					

Rock Shox Super Deluxe Ultimate RCT DebonAir 210 x 55 mm: Federbein Rock Shox Deluxe Ulitmate RCT DebonAir Der RockShox Super Deluxe Ultimate RCT Enduro ...




					www.tnc-hamburg.com


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## h0tte (4. März 2021)

Grüße,

ich suche einen Fahrradträger mit breiten Reifenaufnahmen/Schienen und Ratschensystem am Haltearm.
im Bestfalle auch für ebikes nutzbar  
Der ein oder andere im Netz ist mir mit 600eur zu teuer


----------



## Puls220 (4. März 2021)

Moin,

ich suche einen 27,5er Enduro LRS, vorzugsweise mit Newmen SL A.30 Felgen 


xd-Freilauf
Boost Naben v+r (was vernünftiges Naben, z.B. DT 350)
konifizierte Speichen, wahlweise straightpull oder j-bend

Referenzpreis 444€ bei Slowbuild









						Newmen SL A.30 27,5
					






					www.slowbuild.eu
				




Kennt jemand ein besseres Angebot?

---

Alternativ käme auch andere Felgen in Frage:

DT 511 oder 471
Flow MK3 (sind die Rissprobleme wieder im Griff)?
oder Newmen SL E.G.30 (zumindest hinten)


----------



## beutelfuchs (7. März 2021)

Moin, ich suche irgendeine lieferbare GXP direct mount Kurbel fuer MTB.
165 oder 170mm Laenge.
Fuer 300 Eur finde ich eine aus Carbon. Fuer meinen Zweck wuerde aber auch was in billig reichen.
Danke.


----------



## Eile7 (8. März 2021)

Bin auf der Suche nach einer billigen Umlenkrolle für Sram Schaltwerke, so etwas schon mal jemand über Ali Express probiert, falls ja welchen Hersteller?
https://r2-bike.com/CRUEL-COMPONENTS-Umlenkrolle-Speedy-Shift-fuer-SRAM-Schaltwerke-blau


----------



## Ivenl (9. März 2021)

Suche 11-fach Shimano xt Kassetten 11-42/ 11-46, gerne auch als Set mit Kette.


----------



## fred-funkel (9. März 2021)

Hallo,
ich bräuchte Teile, um für den Sommer ein *Trainingsrad für mein Wahoo-KickR* zu haben.

konkret brauche ich:

Rahmen (29“, Hardtail)
Laufrad (29“) ohne Reifen
Steuersatz & Gabel (Gabel kann auch Stahl sein, muss kein Dämpfer sein)
Lager und Kurbel
optional eine 11er-Schaltung (für die montierte 11er Sunrace Kasettte)
den Rest habe ich.
Was meint Ihr? einzeln kaufen oder ein billiges Gesamtpaket schießen? Wenn ja wo? Mehr wie 200€ wollte ich nicht ausgeben wollen.

Danke Euch


----------



## boarderking (9. März 2021)

fred-funkel schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich bräuchte Teile, um für den Sommer ein *Trainingsrad für mein Wahoo-KickR* zu haben.
> 
> konkret brauche ich:
> ...


Wer braucht denn im Sommer eine Rolle??


----------



## Schibbl (9. März 2021)

boarderking schrieb:


> Wer braucht denn im Sommer eine Rolle??


Menschen die auf der südlichen Hemisphäre leben


----------



## fred-funkel (9. März 2021)

. Habt ihr nicht viele Präsentationen vor Zoom und co? Das ist doch die best investierte Zeit auf der Rolle. Zoom Call auf m Rad eher schlecht 

also ... danke !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## feluetti (9. März 2021)

Bin auf der Suche nach einem Schnäppchen für die Syntace C33i Felgen in 29“.
Wenn jemand über irgendwas stolpert freue ich mich über eine Nachricht


----------



## Ghoste (9. März 2021)

feluetti schrieb:


> Bin auf der Suche nach einem Schnäppchen für die Syntace C33i Felgen in 29“.
> Wenn jemand über irgendwas stolpert freue ich mich über eine Nachricht


dito in 27,5


----------



## feluetti (9. März 2021)

Ghoste schrieb:


> dito in 27,5











						Syntace C33i Carbon Disc 27,5" Felge
					

Die Zeit ist reif - jetzt: mit der C33i Carbon Felge von Syntace Der Startschuss waren die breiten Syntace W-Series Alu-Felgen. Damals wie heute die konkurrenzlose Kombination aus Leichtgewicht und Haltbarkeit. Doch zwei Jahrzehnte Erfahrung im Bau v




					www.bike-components.de


----------



## Ghoste (9. März 2021)

Danke, hab ich gesehen... Bin am Überlegen umspeichen zu lassen, aber was mach ich mit den w33i Felgen?


----------



## k0p3 (10. März 2021)

Ghoste schrieb:


> aber was mach ich mit den w33i Felgen?



Ich weiß was... 🤙







Quelle


----------



## MAster (10. März 2021)

Hi,

suche

POC Coron Air Spin Carbon XL​
Specialized S-Works Dissident ANGi MIPS, matte raw carbon XL​
Troy Leed Design D4 XL​
Danke & Grüße MAster​
​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ramses04 (10. März 2021)

Hi, 

ich suche händeringend ne Rock Shox Lyrik Ultimate 29", 150 mm, 42 mm Offset in schwarz. 

Schönen Gruß 
Hannes


----------



## Micha1988 (11. März 2021)

Suche eine Vario-Sattelstütze in 30,9mm zwischen 160 und 180mm Hub unter 300€.

Hätte ja gerne die Oneup V2 aber leider scheint der komplette Sattelstützenmarkt ausverkauft zu sein und nur noch Modelle ab 400€+ sind verfügbar.

Hat wer eine Idee`?


----------



## freetourer (11. März 2021)

Micha1988 schrieb:


> Suche eine Vario-Sattelstütze in 30,9mm zwischen 160 und 180mm Hub unter 300€.
> 
> Hätte ja gerne die Oneup V2 aber leider scheint der komplette Sattelstützenmarkt ausverkauft zu sein und nur noch Modelle ab 400€+ sind verfügbar.
> 
> Hat wer eine Idee`?



Ich hätte noch eine wenig gebrauchte 160er Revive 30,9 für 250.- abzugeben.


----------



## Micha1988 (11. März 2021)

freetourer schrieb:


> Ich hätte noch eine wenig gebrauchte 160er Revive 30,9 für 250.- abzugeben.


Hast eine PN.


----------



## Lainuz (13. März 2021)

Micha1988 schrieb:


> Suche eine Vario-Sattelstütze in 30,9mm zwischen 160 und 180mm Hub unter 300€.
> 
> Hätte ja gerne die Oneup V2 aber leider scheint der komplette Sattelstützenmarkt ausverkauft zu sein und nur noch Modelle ab 400€+ sind verfügbar.
> 
> Hat wer eine Idee`?











						Brand-X Ascend XL Dropper Sattelstütze (170 & 200 mm) | Chain Reaction
					

Brand-X Ascend XL Dropper Sattelstütze (170 & 200 mm) - Lowest Prices and FREE shipping available from The World's largest online bike store - Chain Reaction Cycles



					www.chainreactioncycles.com
				




Ich hab seit kurzem die Variante mit externer zugführung und bin bis jetzt zufrieden, auch der hebel ist echt brauchbar find ich.


----------



## Tilllll87 (14. März 2021)

Hallo Radfreunde, 

für mein neues Projekt bin ich noch auf der Suche nach einer gebrauchten XT Nabe für das Vorderrad: HB-M737 32Loch

Hat jemand von euch zufällig eine im Angebot? 

Viele Grüße 
Till


----------



## BigJohn (15. März 2021)

Tilllll87 schrieb:


> Hallo Radfreunde,
> 
> für mein neues Projekt bin ich noch auf der Suche nach einer gebrauchten XT Nabe für das Vorderrad: HB-M737 32Loch
> 
> ...


Moin. Derartige Anfragen gehören eigentlich in den Markt: https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/f/suche.97/
Wobei du Parallax-Naben eher bei den Youngtimern im Basar bekommst: https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/f/youngtimer-basar.278/
Hier gehts um Neuteile


----------



## Bloodshot (18. März 2021)

Hey such nen Dämpfer für die park sc***mpe. 240/241 mm. M oder Vllt auch L tune


----------



## Simon Katsch (18. März 2021)

Micha1988 schrieb:


> Suche eine Vario-Sattelstütze in 30,9mm zwischen 160 und 180mm Hub unter 300€.
> 
> Hätte ja gerne die Oneup V2 aber leider scheint der komplette Sattelstützenmarkt ausverkauft zu sein und nur noch Modelle ab 400€+ sind verfügbar.
> 
> Hat wer eine Idee`?











						E*Thirteen
					

VARIO™ INFINITE DROPPER POST. EXPANDED SIZE/TRAVEL RANGE. Now your favorite dropper post extends its offerings to offer 4 travel options. The Vario™ is easy to service, completely rebuildable, and designed to offer ultra-smooth, dependable function. The tool-free travel adjustment allows you to...




					eu.ethirteen.com
				




Gibt noch n Code da bekommst 15% oder 20% sofern der noch gültig ist

edit: Code gibt 15%
REMY15


----------



## Simoni84 (19. März 2021)

ramses04 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich suche händeringend ne Rock Shox Lyrik Ultimate 29", 150 mm, 42 mm Offset in schwarz.
> 
> ...


Hi ,

Leider nur in 160 / 170 mm.






						Rock Shox Lyrik Ultimate RC2 DebonAir Boost 29" Federgabel 2021
					






					www.komking.de
				




Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (19. März 2021)

Simoni84 schrieb:


> Hi ,
> 
> Leider nur in 160 / 170 mm.
> 
> ...


Kann man doch easy und günstig traveln.


----------



## Simoni84 (19. März 2021)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Kann man doch easy und günstig traveln.


Ja , kein Thema. Bin ich bei dir.

Er hatte halt explizit nach 150mm gefragt , daher der Hinweis


----------



## ramses04 (19. März 2021)

Simoni84 schrieb:


> Hi ,
> 
> Leider nur in 160 / 170 mm.
> 
> ...



Mist, zu spät. Ich hab jetzt ne 180er bestellt (natürlich teurer ) und bau die auf 150 mm um.
Danke dir trotzdem!

Das mit dem Traveln hab ich natürlich nicht erwähnt, weil es natürlich schön gewesen wäre, wenn es die korrekte Gabel von der Stange gegeben hätte.


----------



## Bastitechnicker (20. März 2021)

Ich suche einen 700C oder 650B Laufradsatz für das Gravelbike meiner Frau. Steckachse muss möglich sein.
Weiß wer was?


----------



## Bildbrecher (27. März 2021)

Ich suche einen Kinderfahrrad mit 26" Laufradgröße für die Körpergröße zw. 135- 145mm, nach Möglichkeit mit einer Starrgabel. Hat jemand eine Empfehlung für mich?


----------



## Puls220 (27. März 2021)

Bildbrecher schrieb:


> Ich suche einen Kinderfahrrad mit 26" Laufradgröße für die Körpergröße zw. 135- 145mm, nach Möglichkeit mit einer Starrgabel. Hat jemand eine Empfehlung für mich?


das sind aber mal kleine Kinder... Frühchen die schon Fahrrad fahren - Respekt ;-)


----------



## sauerlaender75 (27. März 2021)

Suche Umbausatz  12x Schaltung Shimano XT o. SLX oder SRAM GX oder NX.

befürchte zur Zeit nirgends nix lieferbar ......


----------



## Ahija (27. März 2021)

sauerlaender75 schrieb:


> Suche Umbausatz  12x Schaltung Shimano XT o. SLX oder SRAM GX oder NX.
> 
> befürchte zur Zeit nirgends nix lieferbar ......







__





						Komplette Gruppen: 60 Angebote auf Bikemarkt.MTB-News.de
					

Komplette Gruppen ➤ neu & gebraucht ➤ kaufen und verkaufen auf Bikemarkt.MTB-News.de ➤ Riesige Auswahl - gute Preise ➤ aktuell 1 Artikel online




					bikemarkt.mtb-news.de
				







__





						Komplette Gruppen: 60 Angebote auf Bikemarkt.MTB-News.de
					

Komplette Gruppen ➤ neu & gebraucht ➤ kaufen und verkaufen auf Bikemarkt.MTB-News.de ➤ Riesige Auswahl - gute Preise ➤ aktuell 1 Artikel online




					bikemarkt.mtb-news.de


----------



## AnAx (28. März 2021)

Tilllll87 schrieb:


> Hallo Radfreunde,
> 
> für mein neues Projekt bin ich noch auf der Suche nach einer gebrauchten XT Nabe für das Vorderrad: HB-M737 32Loch
> 
> ...



So einen 737 Nabensatz hab ich tatsächlich noch rumliegen...meld dich bei Interesse per Unterhaltung 😉


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tabletop84 (28. März 2021)

Gibt es irgendwo pre MJ21 29er Castings für die Fox 36? Gerne auch gebraucht aber halt ohne defekte Buchsen und dergleichen.


----------



## GrazerTourer (29. März 2021)

Hallo,

ich suche einen 26er Hardtail Rahmen. Es sollte was in die Richtung AM sein. Preislich so billig wie geht. Ich nehme auch gerne was altes gebrauchtes..... Größe für 180cm passend.


----------



## Lainuz (2. April 2021)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich suche einen 26er Hardtail Rahmen. Es sollte was in die Richtung AM sein. Preislich so billig wie geht. Ich nehme auch gerne was altes gebrauchtes..... Größe für 180cm passend.











						Brand-X HT-01 Hardtail Rahmen (27,5 Zoll) 2019 | Chain Reaction
					

Brand-X HT-01 Hardtail Rahmen (27,5 Zoll) 2019 - Lowest Prices and FREE shipping available from The World's largest online bike store - Chain Reaction Cycles



					www.chainreactioncycles.com
				




Kann man auch gut mit 26'' aufbauen, hab ich auch so. Hab ich vor nem halben Jahr noch für 135€ gekriegt, vielleicht wird er nochmal billiger wenn du n bissl Geduld hast.


----------



## GrazerTourer (3. April 2021)

Lainuz schrieb:


> Brand-X HT-01 Hardtail Rahmen (27,5 Zoll) 2019 | Chain Reaction
> 
> 
> Brand-X HT-01 Hardtail Rahmen (27,5 Zoll) 2019 - Lowest Prices and FREE shipping available from The World's largest online bike store - Chain Reaction Cycles
> ...


Danke! Der steht eh auf der Liste.


----------



## luisuet1 (7. April 2021)

Hallo,
ich suche eine OneUp Sattelstütze 31,6 mit 180mm Drop...
Habe oben schon ein ähnliches Anliegen gesehen aber vielleicht kriegt man sie jetzt wieder her?!


----------



## Tich (7. April 2021)

Suche günstige MTB Helme mit MIPS in Größe 56 und 59 cm Kopfumfang. Bisheriger Favorit Bell 4forty MIPS um 65€: https://www.bike24.com/p2258256.html Leider in 59cm mit langer Lieferzeit (4-5 Wochen * Corona....).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sauerlaender75 (7. April 2021)

Tich schrieb:


> Suche günstige MTB Helme mit MIPS in Größe 56 und 59 cm Kopfumfang. Bisheriger Favorit Bell 4forty MIPS um 65€: https://www.bike24.com/p2258256.html Leider in 59cm mit langer Lieferzeit (4-5 Wochen * Corona....).



ich habe den in L hier (58-62cm) in grau/rot nagelneu hier liegen, der geht morgen o. übermorgen Retoure weil er mir zu groß ist. 






						Bell 4Forty MIPS Helmet - cliffhanger matte/gloss dark gray/crimson
					

Bell ▶ Lightweight, well-ventilated MTB helmet: With adjustable visor & additional protection through MIPS. ▶ Model: cliffhanger matte/gloss dark gray/crimson




					www.bike24.com
				




therotisch kannst du Ihn haben?

Der in M passt mir besser, der ist heute gekommen ....


----------



## signalgrau (8. April 2021)

Renoviere gerade mein altes Hardtail.

Suche noch: 
26" Reifen. Muss nichts wildes sein. Nur für ein paar kleine Ausfahrten.
Plastik Pedale (siehe oben)
Ein Set Bremsen (Ja ist schwer zu bekommen) aber die Hays muss gehen

Danke für Hinweise!


----------



## Ivenl (8. April 2021)

GROUND CONTROL SPORT TIRE 26X2.3 | Nubuk Bikes
					

GROUND CONTROL SPORT TIRE 26X2.3 bei Nubuk Bikes kaufen ★★★★★ ✓ Bike Leasing ✓ Finanzierung ✓ Profi-Beratung ✓ Riesige Auswahl




					www.nubuk-bikes.de


----------



## dodos (8. April 2021)

Gbit es den WTB Byway 700x40 oder 44c gerade irgendwo im Angebot? Also unter 40€ Stk. incl. Porto?


----------



## hasardeur (8. April 2021)

Sehr gute Alternative wären der Vittoria Terreno Zero oder Terreno Dry. Gibt es bei Rose schon ab 32€


----------



## dodos (8. April 2021)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Sehr gute Alternative wären der Vittoria Terreno Zero oder Terreno Dry. Gibt es bei Rose schon ab 32€


Danke aber Lieferbarkeit in 8-10 Wochen fällt leider raus. Und mit dem WTB bin ich bisher sehr zufrieden gewesen aber der ist jetzt langsam durch.


----------



## Newmi (11. April 2021)

Hat jemand einen Tip für einen Garmin Edge 530 für weniger als 240€?


----------



## Büscherammler (11. April 2021)

Suche Bikehandschuhe für Kinder. Z.B. fox dirtpaw youth in XL sollte passen..oder kleine O'Neal Element


----------



## Don Stefano (12. April 2021)

Ich suche eine 2021er Fox 36 Factory Grip2 mit 160mm für unter 1300€


----------



## jammerlappen (12. April 2021)

Lainuz schrieb:


> Brand-X HT-01 Hardtail Rahmen (27,5 Zoll) 2019 | Chain Reaction
> 
> 
> Brand-X HT-01 Hardtail Rahmen (27,5 Zoll) 2019 - Lowest Prices and FREE shipping available from The World's largest online bike store - Chain Reaction Cycles
> ...


Was hat der für ne Geo?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montigomo (12. April 2021)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Was hat der für ne Geo?


Unter dem Link auf "Grössentabelle" (s. Bils) anklicken, dann siehst Du es.


----------



## mip86 (12. April 2021)

Don Stefano schrieb:


> Ich suche eine 2021er Fox 36 Factory Grip2 mit 160mm für unter 1300€


habe eine neue OVP und überlege ob es doch die Lyrik wird. Bei Interesse PM


----------



## CasterTroy (13. April 2021)

Mahlzeit,

ein Bekannter sucht noch einen günstige LRS, hat eine SRAM Eagle verbaut. Ich bin gerade auf das Angebot gestoßen.

DT Swiss M 1900 Spline 27,5" / 30mm Laufradsatz - 6-Loch - VR: 15x110mm | HR: 12x148mm Boost - Sonderangebot - schwarz rot (bike24.de)

Als Freilauf steht HG Shimano/SRAM, im Lieferumfang steht : Laufradsatz mit roten Stickern, vormontiertes Tubeless Felgenband 32mm

Sind nicht "normalerweise" immer Adapter für z.B. XDR dabei. So aus´m Stand wird er seine Kassette nicht montieren können...?! Sicher dann so günstig weil das Zubehör fehlt.

Danke und Grüße


----------



## der-gute (13. April 2021)

Das was du Adapter nennst, wäre ein komplett anderer Freilauf.
HG is Shimano bis 11fach/SRAM bis 10fach
XD ist SRAM 11/12fach
MS(Microspline) ist Shimano 12fach

es gibt aber von SRAM auch 11fach Kassette, die auf HG montiert werden.

man muss sich aber trotzdem vor dem Kauf für den Standard entscheiden, den man braucht. Einen Freilauf zusätzlich zu kaufen macht das Schnäppchen zunichte


----------



## Permafrost (13. April 2021)

SX und NX Kassetten haben die HG Aufnahme


----------



## Ahija (13. April 2021)

Korrekt ist dennoch, dass bei einem DT Swiss LR oft beide Freiläufe beiliegen. Bei meinem H1900 waren es XD und HG Freilauf. Den Microspline habe ich nachgekauft.

Beim jetzigen Anbgebot über RCZ war nur der Microspline verbaut - das ist aber noch mal eine andere Liga Schnapper.


----------



## Pilatus (13. April 2021)

gibt es eigentlich zur Zeit RCZ Newsletter?
ich bekomm schon seit einer Weile nix mehr.


----------



## CasterTroy (13. April 2021)

Ich danke Euch bzgl. der Rückmeldungen zum Freilauf. Demnach (HG Freilauf) kann er seine Eagle nicht montieren und braucht einen neuen Freilauf (XD) der wieder +50€ kostet. Okay, dann ist das Schnäppchen keines mehr.

Vielen Dank an Euch!


----------



## ernmar (13. April 2021)

CasterTroy schrieb:


> Ich danke Euch bzgl. der Rückmeldungen zum Freilauf. Demnach (HG Freilauf) kann er seine Eagle nicht montieren und braucht einen neuen Freilauf (XD) der wieder +50€ kostet. Okay, dann ist das Schnäppchen keines mehr.
> 
> Vielen Dank an Euch!


Es sei denn er fährt eine SX Eagle oder NX Eagle Kassette wie oben schon erwähnt. Diese passen auf einen HG Freilauf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CasterTroy (13. April 2021)

ernmar schrieb:


> Es sei denn er fährt eine SX Eagle oder NX Eagle Kassette wie oben schon erwähnt. Diese passen auf einen HG Freilauf.


Leider ne GX....aber thanks!


----------



## mtb-forum (13. April 2021)

Habt ihr eine Tipp für 

Carbon Sattelstütze mit 420mm+ Länge bei 27.2mm (z.B. Newmen Advanced SL)
Wahoo Elemnt Roam (oder Bolt)

Danke duxgz!


----------



## PST (13. April 2021)

CasterTroy schrieb:


> Mahlzeit,
> 
> ein Bekannter sucht noch einen günstige LRS, hat eine SRAM Eagle verbaut. Ich bin gerade auf das Angebot gestoßen.
> 
> ...


Bei Bike 24 hatte ich schon beides, mal mit unf mal ohne XD(-R) Freilauf. Soweit ich weiß bzw. was bei DT-Swiss steht, ist der Freilauf im original Lieferumfang dabei. Vielleicht mal mit den Leuten von Bike 24 abklären und/oder zusichern lassen.


----------



## startcolna (14. April 2021)

Gibt es aktuell ein gutes Angebot für eine absenkbare SaStü mit 31,6 mm, geringen Auszug von maximal 100 mm und externer Kabelverlegung? (bis ca. 250E +-)


----------



## BigJohn (14. April 2021)

startcolna schrieb:


> Gibt es aktuell ein gutes Angebot für eine absenkbare SaStü mit 31,6 mm, geringen Auszug von maximal 100 mm und externer Kabelverlegung? (bis ca. 250E +-)


Da gibt es doch eh fast nichts mehr. XLC SP-T10, Kind Shock LEV oder ähnliche Stützen mit anderem Label. Sind aber alles eher einfache Modelle und momentan auch nicht unbedingt günstig. 
Mit 125mm Verstellweg oder interner Ansteuerung wäre das Angebot deutlich größer.


----------



## Ezibian (14. April 2021)

Erledigt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## startcolna (14. April 2021)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Da gibt es doch eh fast nichts mehr. XLC SP-T10, Kind Shock LEV oder ähnliche Stützen mit anderem Label. Sind aber alles eher einfache Modelle und momentan auch nicht unbedingt günstig.
> Mit 125mm Verstellweg oder interner Ansteuerung wäre das Angebot deutlich größer.


Ich weiß, Innenverlegung und ein weiterer Auszug sind leider rahmenseitig ausgeschlossen. Pro hat auch noch eine Stütze mit externer Zugführung.


----------



## Sub-Zero (14. April 2021)

Gebrauchte kommt nicht in Frage? Die KS LEV (externer Ansteuerung) mit 100mm Hub findet man hin und wieder im Bikemarkt oder KLeinanzeigen.
Neu schaut eher schlecht aus (bin da selber auf der Suche nach einer 125er um meine 100er zu ersetzen)


----------



## Don Stefano (14. April 2021)

mip86 schrieb:


> habe eine neue OVP und überlege ob es doch die Lyrik wird. Bei Interesse PM


Danke, will aber schon eine Neue.


----------



## toastet (14. April 2021)

startcolna schrieb:


> Ich weiß, Innenverlegung und ein weiterer Auszug sind leider rahmenseitig ausgeschlossen. Pro hat auch noch eine Stütze mit externer Zugführung.



Nimm die Koryak. Beste Stütze die ich je hatte nach Reverb und KS Reinfällen.


----------



## startcolna (14. April 2021)

toastet schrieb:


> Nimm die Koryak. Beste Stütze die ich je hatte nach Reverb und KS Reinfällen.


Von Pro bin ich allgemein ziemlich angetan, drum ist die auch in der Auswahl fern. Du hattest Probleme mit KS?
Ich habe bisher noch nicht gekauft, da aktuell noch die Gabel zum Rad fehlt und ich somit den korrekten Sattelstützenauszug nicht beurteilen kann. Wenn ich aber fertige Aufbauten mit dem Rahmen angucke, dann wird's wohl nicht über die 100mm Auszug hinaus gehen.


----------



## Schibbl (15. April 2021)

Hallo,
Ich suche eine verfügbare und sofort lieferbare SRAM SX (PG-1210), NX (PG-1230) oder Sunrace CSMZ90 11-50Z 12-fach Kassette für HG Freilauf. Die von mir abgegrasten Shops haben entweder Lieferzeit von 10-20 Wochen oder nach der Bestellung ist die Kassette nicht verfügbar.
Danke für eure Hilfe.


----------



## maxito (15. April 2021)

Schibbl schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Ich suche eine verfügbare und sofort lieferbare SRAM SX (PG-1210), NX (PG-1230) oder Sunrace CSMZ90 11-50Z 12-fach Kassette für HG Freilauf. Die von mir abgegrasten Shops haben entweder Lieferzeit von 10-20 Wochen oder nach der Bestellung ist die Kassette nicht verfügbar.
> Danke für eure Hilfe.


Hatte das gleiche Problem und habe mir ztto Kassetten direkt bei AliExpress aus China bestellt, da wartet man dann 3-6 Wochen drauf. Ich habe da vor zwei Wochen bestellt, bin gespannt wann sie da ist.


----------



## espanolito255 (16. April 2021)

Servus, ich suche genau dieses ahead Kappe in rot.


----------



## maxito (16. April 2021)

maxito schrieb:


> Hatte das gleiche Problem und habe mir ztto Kassetten direkt bei AliExpress aus China bestellt, da wartet man dann 3-6 Wochen drauf. Ich habe da vor zwei Wochen bestellt, bin gespannt wann sie da ist.


jetzt ist sie da, 29.3. bestellt, heute angekommen! über Ostern waren die aber auch irgendwie günstiger. Habe zudem extra nicht die ganz leichten bestellt. Kann mir nicht vorstellen das die 399g Kassetten auf Dauer halten.


----------



## hasardeur (18. April 2021)

Ich suche einen neuen Enduro FF Helm mit festem Kinnbügel. Bisher hatte ich den Fox Proframe, den ich allerdings nicht unbedingt wieder haben muss, da die MIPS Schale gern an der Stirn scheuert. MET Parachute ist auch raus.

Als Referenz würde ich den 100% Trajecta nennen, den es hier für derzeit für knapp unter 200€ gibt (5% Rabatt abgezogen).

Ich benötige XL (62-63 cm), Farbe ist fast egal, solange es nicht Pink oder dergleichen ist.

Leatt DBX 4.0 Enduro, Endura MT500, Smith Mainlaine oder jeder andere, gut belüftete, halbwegs leichte FF Helm mit DH Zertifizierung wäre OK. Je nach Modell müssen die 200€ auch nicht zwingend das Limit sein.

Vielen Dank!

Edit hast mir gerade ins Ohr geflüstert, dass der DBX 4.0 Enduro auch einen abnehmbaren Kinnbügel hat. Wenn der DBX 4.0 DH auch ausreichend belüftet und leicht ist, würde ich den bevorzugen. Ich glaube einfach nicht daran, dass ein abnehmbarer Kinnbügel bei gleichem Gesamtgewicht ebenbürtigen Schutz bieten kann.



Es wurde jetzt ein TLD Stage.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hindruin (20. April 2021)

Ciao zäme,

suche aktuell gerade:

FOX 36/38 27.5 170/180mm Factory 15/110 oder 20/110 Boost
leichter Carbon Lenker 780/800 (Tune, Syntace, Beast, usw.)
POC Tectal oder Kortal in L
1x12 XTR Antriebsset 
Evoc Bike Bag

Falls jemand ne Idee hat, immer her damit,

Danke im Voraus,

Henrik


----------



## =.cf.= marduk (21. April 2021)

Servus! Hat jemand ein gutes Angebot für eine XX1 Kette 12fach gesehen? 
entweder schwarz oder gülden


----------



## fred-funkel (21. April 2021)

Servus

ich suche günstige 
Trickstuff Bremsbelag 260 Power​für meine Saint. jemand einen Tipp? finde nur für 20€/Paar

merci


----------



## Sub-Zero (21. April 2021)

Bei BMO normalerweise 15,90€, Verfügbarkeit: könnte etwas dauern


----------



## heliusdh (21. April 2021)

fred-funkel schrieb:


> Servus
> 
> ich suche günstige
> Trickstuff Bremsbelag 260 Power​für meine Saint. jemand einen Tipp? finde nur für 20€/Paar
> ...


Sei froh wenn Du welche bekommst!
Ich habe direkt bei Trickstuff gekauft


----------



## Rad-ab (21. April 2021)

=.cf.= marduk schrieb:


> Servus! Hat jemand ein gutes Angebot für eine XX1 Kette 12fach gesehen?
> entweder schwarz oder gülden


War das nicht die, die bei Amazon für etwas über 40€ mehrfach im Angebot war?
Pack es dir bei keepa in die watch list, das kommt bei Amazon dann öfter zu dem Preis...muß man dann bei Benachrichtigung direkt zu schlagen...


----------



## Lainuz (22. April 2021)

Servus, 

ich suche ein 27,5'' Allmountain/Enduro-Vorderrad in 15x110mm Boost mit ~30mm Maulweite und 6 Loch-Bremssystem.

Um 100€, lieber weniger. 

Danke schonmal.


----------



## Heino77 (22. April 2021)

Guck mal bei RCZ Schnäppchen nach dem Newsletter da könnte was dabei sein.


----------



## Tilllll87 (28. April 2021)

Hallo Radfreunde, für ein weiteres Projekt bin ich noch auf der Suche nach Canti Bremsen Shimano 734 mit 733 Bremshebel. Hat das zufällig jemand von euch im Angebot? Viele Grüße Till


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thebike69 (29. April 2021)

Hallo, bin auf der Suche nach einem Gopro-Bundel (habe mich für Gopro entschieden wegen dem Bildstabilisator), ob es 8 oder 9 sein soll ist zweitrangig.


----------



## Nd-60 (29. April 2021)

Thebike69 schrieb:


> Hallo, bin auf der Suche nach einem Gopro-Bundel (habe mich für Gopro entschieden wegen dem Bildstabilisator), ob es 8 oder 9 sein soll ist zweitrangig.


Dann nimm lieber die 9, da kann man die Scheibe vorn im Falle eines "Falles" selbst tauschen.


----------



## AndiBar361 (1. Mai 2021)

Hi,
Ich suche einen Umrüstkit für eine Hope 2 Pro Evo Nabe 135x10 Bolt In.
Durch den Brexit ist es leider kaum möglich das Teil zu bekommen 

VG
Andi


----------



## hasardeur (1. Mai 2021)

Schau mal bei r2-bike. Anfang der Woche hatten die das noch.
Bei probikeshop glaube ich auch


----------



## vitaminc (3. Mai 2021)

Meine SRAM GX Eagle Kassette fangt an auf 1-2 kleineren Ritzeln an zu springen, meine XX1 Kette ist noch keine 300km alt. Die Kassette ist mind. 5000km alt, kann es nur schätzen, da das Rad gebraucht war. 

Die GX Kassette gibt es derzeit ab 160€, man man.. is keine gute Zeit für Teilekauf.

Welcher Fremdanbieter bietet ähnliche oder gar bessere Performance bei ähnlichem Preis, und lieferbar wäre auch nicht schlecht?


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (3. Mai 2021)

Offtopic: 
Meine XX1 (11-fach) hielt 5-6 Ketten durch! Jede Kette >> 2000 km (eher Richtung 3000 km) Das Kettenblatt ist nun auch durch, schon mehrfach etwas nachgefeilt, da es sonst rattert. Das ist das Zweite.
Ich bin die Ketten 4 und 5 bis auf 80% gefahren und habe sie dann beiseite gelegt und nachdem Kette 6 ganz durch war nochmal locker für je 1000 km gefahren bis alles durch war.
Pflege (nach jedem Fahren) mit Lappen sauberziehen und ein wenig dünnflüssiges Kettenöl drauf. Sonst nix.

Ergo finde ich es strange, dass die Kassette durch sein soll.

Bei mir war das problem ausschließlich das große Blatt. Also entweder hab ich gar nix in den Beinen oder aber ein Kettenblatt ist zu klein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vitaminc (3. Mai 2021)

mind. 5000km, könnten auch 6000 oder 7000 sein. Kette habe ich bislang nur 1 x getauscht, wenn der Vorbesitzer nie getauscht hat, dann sind es damit 2 

Hmm, ich denke nicht das die Kassette komplett durch sein soll. Aber beim zweit-kleinsten Ritzel springt es bei einer ganz bestimmten Position, allerdings auch ohne Last, was mich durchaus stutzig macht. Ähnliches passiert auf dem 4 oder 5t letzten Ritzel. Mir kam die Kassette als ersten in den Sinn, aber vielleicht ist die Ursache doch woanders zu finden wie das Schaltwerk bzw. Schaltwerkskäfig... oder ich muss nochmals mit dem Schaltaugenrichtwerkzeug ran, allerdings habe ich das schon vor 2 Tagen verwendet und horizontale Korrektur durchgeführt.

Ansonsten schaltet alles soweit unauffällig und läuft auch.... werde nochmals prüfen und die Woche mal im Wald testen.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (3. Mai 2021)

Schaltauge richten, Schaltwerkskäfig checken und gerade biegen, sauber einstellen (vor allem den Abstand Kette Kassette). Vllt. hat die Kette auch vom Aufsetzen ein paar Schäden. <10tkm sind für SRAM Kassetten eher nix.


----------



## vitaminc (3. Mai 2021)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Schaltauge richten, Schaltwerkskäfig checken und gerade biegen, sauber einstellen (vor allem den Abstand Kette Kassette). Vllt. hat die Kette auch vom Aufsetzen ein paar Schäden. <10tkm sind für SRAM Kassetten eher nix.



Schaltauge habe ich bereits gerichtet, Schaltwerkskäfig prüfe ich mal etwas genauer, Abstand von Kette zu Kassette passt, aber ich denke ich muss nochmal richtig schrubben und auch mal die Kette genauer anschauen..

Das eine GX Eagle Kassette 10tkm halten soll war mir bislang nicht bekannt.


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (3. Mai 2021)

Denke auch dass das eher am Einstellung des Schaltwerks liegt


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (3. Mai 2021)

Es mag sein, das eine GX (12 fach) mit 10tkm deutlich weniger lang läuft als meine XX1 (11 fach) mit ca. 20tkm. Die würde sogar noch gehen, aber ich hatte keine angefahrene Kette mehr und mit einer neuen Kette springt es auf dem größten Blatt (das sind eher keine Zähne mehr). Schaltperformanceprobleme hatte ich nur minimal beim Hochschalten (hin zu kleinem Ritzel, da war es unwillig).
Es würde mich wundern.


----------



## Ghoste (3. Mai 2021)

Mein Bruder hatte das Problem bei einer GX Kassette (am Vitus Sommet).
Eingeschickt und eine neue bekommen. Bei der GX kommt es wohl ab und an vor, dass sich die Nieten lösen und die Ritzel damit nicht mehr ganz in der Flucht sitzen - könntest du auch mal schauen, ob sich da etwas gelöst hat. (Ich weiß aber gerade nicht auswendig ob die beiden Ritzel, die es bei dir betrifft, genietet sind!).


----------



## Deleted 283425 (4. Mai 2021)

*Preis egal:*

Deore M6100
SLX M7100
XT M8100

Shimano 12x Schaltwerk
SGS


----------



## vitaminc (4. Mai 2021)

Nach Untersuchung meiner Kassette, was relativ schnell ging, scheint ein Zahn am zweit kleinsten Ritzel defekt zu sein, zumindest fädelt die Kette nicht mehr richtig auf den Zahn ein.. alle anderen Zähne und Ritzel funktionieren problemlos (noch). Generell fahre ich auf dem zweit kleinsten Ritzel eher selten, daher ist es kein Weltuntergang.

Ich könnte mal probieren den Zahn zu feilen oder ggf. etwas zurecht biegen, damit die Lasche reinpasst ?


----------



## Silent_Flowcomp (4. Mai 2021)

JohSch schrieb:


> *Preis egal:*
> 
> 
> Shimano 12x Schaltwerk
> SGS








						Shimano XT M8100 Shadow RD+ Direct Schaltwerk, Schwarz | Bikeinn
					

Kaufen Sie Shimano XT M8100 Shadow RD+ Direct Schaltwerk  - Schwarz, Umwerfer von Fahrradteile für nur 97.99 €. Finden Sie radfahren Angebote in Bikeinn | Schnelle Lieferung




					www.bikeinn.com
				




Ist hier zum vernünftigen Preis lagernd. 
Falls ausverkauft einfach in 1-2 Wochen nochmal reinschauen, die kriegen immer mal wieder was rein.

Hab mein Schaltwerk vor 2 Wochen dort bestellt, war nach 5 Tagen geliefert.


----------



## Deleted 247734 (5. Mai 2021)

maxito schrieb:


> jetzt ist sie da, 29.3. bestellt, heute angekommen! über Ostern waren die aber auch irgendwie günstiger. Habe zudem extra nicht die ganz leichten bestellt. Kann mir nicht vorstellen das die 399g Kassetten auf Dauer halten.



Wie machen sich die Pedale?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxito (5. Mai 2021)

rad_fan schrieb:


> Wie machen sich die Pedale?


Sehen gut aus und laufen rund. Haben von Haus aus allerdings keine markanten Pins und wenig Grip. Für meine Touren mit dem Rad genau richtig.


----------



## wesone (6. Mai 2021)

Guten Morgen,

wo gibt es denn aktuell die Five Ten Impact, in neutralen Farben, in Gr, 39,5 zu einem guten Kurs und liefebar?


----------



## Roedler (14. Mai 2021)

Hallo, suche Syntace Vector Carbon Superlight High 20 780mm 8° backsweep.

Er ist auf allen Seite welche mit der Suchmaschine angezeigt werden ausverkauft, aber vielleicht schlummert er noch in einem Laden...?


----------



## Martin31008 (14. Mai 2021)

Suche einen Dämpfer in *184x44*


----------



## Fekl (19. Mai 2021)

Suche eine Teleskopsattelstütze in 30,9mm Durchmesser mit maximal möglichem Verstellbereich und direkter Betätigung, externer Ansteuerung oder sogar nur eine Schnellspanner Teleskopstütze für mein altes 4X-Hardtail. 
Hintergrund: Die momentane 400mm starre Stütze ist zu kurz wenn oben und unpraktisch im welligen Gelände. Ich such mir schon ne Weile lang nen Wolf. Hat da jemand eine gute Idee?


----------



## jonalisa (19. Mai 2021)

Fekl schrieb:


> Suche eine Teleskopsattelstütze in 30,9mm Durchmesser mit maximal möglichem Verstellbereich und direkter Betätigung, externer Ansteuerung oder sogar nur eine Schnellspanner Teleskopstütze für mein altes 4X-Hardtail.
> Hintergrund: Die momentane 400mm starre Stütze ist zu kurz wenn oben und unpraktisch im welligen Gelände. Ich such mir schon ne Weile lang nen Wolf. Hat da jemand eine gute Idee?


Vecnum Moveloc 2


----------



## Fekl (19. Mai 2021)

jonalisa schrieb:


> Vecnum Moveloc 2


Ja die geht natürlich, ist aber preislich, um die alte Bude mehr AM-tauglich zu machen, echt hoch angesetzt. Danke trotzdem für den Tipp!
Mir würde sogar eine Rohr-in-Rohr Schnellspanner-Stütze reichen oder am liebsten etwas Simples/Günstiges mit Hebel. Gibts aber wohl mit größerem Hub nicht mehr?!


----------



## Emerald287 (19. Mai 2021)

Schau mal bei chainreactioncycles nach den Brand X








						Brand-X Ascend II XL Dropper Sattelstütze (170 mm) | Chain Reaction
					

Brand-X Ascend II XL Dropper Sattelstütze (170 mm) - Lowest Prices and FREE shipping available from The World's largest online bike store - Chain Reaction Cycles



					www.chainreactioncycles.com
				




Mit Hebel gibt es nur 125mm. Das wäre eine KS eTen, z.B. vor kurzem noch vorrätig beim Probikeshop.


----------



## michael66 (19. Mai 2021)

Ist die Frage was du ausgeben möchtest?
"Marzocchi Transfer Teleskop Sattelstütze - Externe Zugführung - 150mm Hub" https://www.bike24.de/p1281997.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fekl (19. Mai 2021)

Sehr nice Jungs, danke! Ich schaue mir das mal an. Ausgeben will ich natürlich so wenig wie möglich (bis 150€ inkl. Remote wäre genial), es muss nicht edel oder besonders toll sein. Ich möchte gern noch 5cm höher sitzen als mit der jetzt verbauten 400er Stütze und gern auch absenken können. Mit Hebel wäre der Einfachheit halber einfach genial, weil man dann auch mal schnell auf starre Stütze wechseln könnte, kein Kabelgedöns hat etc. Aber das gibt es so wohl nicht.


----------



## Sub-Zero (19. Mai 2021)

Dann wäre ja die Brand X Ascend (30.9) mit Hub 150mm und EB-Länge von 449mm für 155€ bei CRC perfekt?








						Brand-X Ascend II Dropper Sattelstütze | Chain Reaction
					

Brand-X Ascend II Dropper Sattelstütze - Lowest Prices and FREE shipping available from The World's largest online bike store - Chain Reaction Cycles



					www.chainreactioncycles.com


----------



## Sub-Zero (19. Mai 2021)

Wechsel auf Starre Stütze müsste bei der ähnlich wie bei KS LEV easy sein. Weil die Ansteuerung ja unten ist. Muss man nur aushängen, Stütze raus und Kabel evtl etwas fixieren


----------



## Fekl (19. Mai 2021)

Hab das eben mal durchgerechnet. Die jetzige Stüzte ist 9cm drin bis zur max. Markierung. Die sitzt noch nichtmal auf Unterkante Oberrohr (das wären ca 11cm) - Höhe über Rahmen bis Sattel ist 31cm. Bei der 170mm Ascent 2 XL käme ich auf 489mm Länge minus 138mm Mindesteinstecktiefe = 35cm über Rahmen (bei Unterkante Stütze unter Unterkante Oberrohr) mit evtl. der Option noch einen Zentimeter rauszuziehen. Deshalb würde ich zur ganz großen tendieren.


----------



## michael66 (19. Mai 2021)

Ansonsten wäre das eine einfache Lösung:





						Teleskop-Sattelstütze KS KIND SHOCK ETEN 125 mm 2021 | Probikeshop
					

Online kaufen ➤ Teleskop-Sattelstütze KS KIND SHOCK ETEN 125 mm 2021 ✚ Kostenloser Expressversand ✚ Kostenlose Rücksendung ✚ Der beste Preis garantiert




					www.probikeshop.com


----------



## Fekl (19. Mai 2021)

Die als 150er wäre perfekt und sofort gekauft!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Permafrost (19. Mai 2021)

Blöde Frage zwischendurch weil wir grad beim Thema sind:
Bin zZ auch auf der Suche nach ner Sattelstütze allerdings in 31,6. Hab hier noch nen Giant Sattelstützenhebel liegen, geht der an jeder Stütze?? Im Endeffekt zieht ja da nur der „schaltzug“ an der entriegelung. Die Frage ist halt eigentlich blos ob die unterschielichen Hebel weit genug zu betätigen sind dass die Stütze auslöst oder?


----------



## Aloha_Joe (19. Mai 2021)

Permafrost schrieb:


> Blöde Frage zwischendurch weil wir grad beim Thema sind:
> Bin zZ auch auf der Suche nach ner Sattelstütze allerdings in 31,6. Hab hier noch nen Giant Sattelstützenhebel liegen, geht der an jeder Stütze?? Im Endeffekt zieht ja da nur der „schaltzug“ an der entriegelung. Die Frage ist halt eigentlich blos ob die unterschielichen Hebel weit genug zu betätigen sind dass die Stütze auslöst oder?


Ja, kommt eigentlich nur auf den Zugweg an.
Schau mal in meine Signatur, hätte auch noch eine mit frischem Service zu verkaufen.


----------



## Permafrost (19. Mai 2021)

Gut, danke für die Info
Zur restekiste, brauch auch was mit mehr hub


----------



## Heino77 (21. Mai 2021)

Weiß jemand wo ein 27,5x2,4 DHR II DD MaxxTerra lieferbar ist?


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (21. Mai 2021)

Schau mal bei Bike Discount


----------



## Heino77 (21. Mai 2021)

Nehme ich halt den 2,3er. 6 Wochen kann ich nicht warten


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (21. Mai 2021)

Wenn du damit klar kommst...? warum nicht mir ist der jedenfalls viel zu schmal


----------



## Junior97 (22. Mai 2021)

Moin, 

Suche CK Mallet E in schwarz oder blau unter 140 € (Preis bei Alltricks)


----------



## Mr_Chicks (22. Mai 2021)

Hier für 125€









						Crankbrothers Klickpedale Mallet E Schwarz | Maciag Offroad
					

Crankbrothers Click Pedals Mallet E online bestellen ✓ Bestpreis Garantie ✓ 100 Tage Rückgaberecht & kostenloser Umtausch




					www.maciag-offroad.de


----------



## pedro77 (22. Mai 2021)

Hey Profis, ich suche den DT Swiss XMC 1501 Spline One in 29" mit Micro Spline Freilauf.. XM 1700 wäre auch interessant, wenn unter 590.- 

Weiß jemand von euch etwas?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fusion1983 (23. Mai 2021)

pedro77 schrieb:


> Hey Profis, ich suche den DT Swiss XMC 1501 Spline One in 29" mit Micro Spline Freilauf.. XM 1700 wäre auch interessant, wenn unter 590.-
> 
> Weiß jemand von euch etwas?


Geht auch ein gebrauchter 1501 gebraucht ?


----------



## pedro77 (23. Mai 2021)

fusion1983 schrieb:


> Geht auch ein gebrauchter 1501 gebraucht ?


Gerne ne pm


----------



## Junior97 (23. Mai 2021)

Mr_Chicks schrieb:


> Hier für 125€
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Für alle die auch Suchen, 
gibt es bei TNC Hamburg für 120€ in der Long Spindle Variante


----------



## Asko2709 (24. Mai 2021)

Hey Leute, ich plane in 10 Tagen eine lange RR-Tour und bin auf der Suche nach einer Regenjacke bis etwa 100€. 
Wäre super falls gerade jemand ein Schnäppchen kennt 

Grüße vom Bodensee, Asmir ✌🏻


----------



## seto2 (24. Mai 2021)

Ekoi


----------



## hasman (25. Mai 2021)

Endura hatte auch etwas








						FS260-PRO ADRENALINE RACE CAPE II Regenjacke  | ROSE Bikes
					

Die FS260-PRO ADRENALINE RACE CAPE II Regenjacke von ENDURA ist der Na




					www.rosebikes.de


----------



## Jierdan (25. Mai 2021)

Gibt es grade noch irgendwo lieferbare 11fach-Ketten incl. wiederverwendbarem Kettenschloss im Preisbereich um die 30€? z.B. KMC x11 mit 11r EPT?

Meinen üblichen Händlern rechnen mit 3 bis 17 Wochen Lieferzeit


----------



## fexbru (25. Mai 2021)

Jierdan schrieb:


> Gibt es grade noch irgendwo lieferbare 11fach-Ketten incl. wiederverwendbarem Kettenschloss im Preisbereich um die 30€? z.B. KMC x11 mit 11r EPT?
> 
> Meinen üblichen Händlern rechnen mit 3 bis 17 Wochen Lieferzeit


Kannst in den meisten Fällen auch 12-fach Ketten nehmen, falls du nix findest


----------



## michael66 (25. Mai 2021)

Jierdan schrieb:


> Gibt es grade noch irgendwo lieferbare 11fach-Ketten incl. wiederverwendbarem Kettenschloss im Preisbereich um die 30€? z.B. KMC x11 mit 11r EPT?
> 
> Meinen üblichen Händlern rechnen mit 3 bis 17 Wochen Lieferzeit


"SRAM Kette XX1 | X01 11-fach PC-XX1 118 Glieder, 37,50 €" https://r2-bike.com/SRAM-Kette-XX1-X01-11-fach-PC-XX1-118-Glieder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jierdan (25. Mai 2021)

michael66 schrieb:


> "SRAM Kette XX1 | X01 11-fach PC-XX1 118 Glieder, 37,50 €" https://r2-bike.com/SRAM-Kette-XX1-X01-11-fach-PC-XX1-118-Glieder



Danke, die hatte ich gesehn, wollte aber eigentlich keine PowerLocks mehr verwenden. Naja, im Zweifel nehm ich die dann halt doch kaufe ich das Schloss eben separat...


----------



## michael66 (25. Mai 2021)

Oder halt die in Gold 👍🏻
"KMC X11EL Kette 11-fach online kaufen - bike-components" https://www.bike-components.de/de/K..._jjBHkUxtv_a-JBzjXId70VL5KVyL8EcaAs9jEALw_wcB


----------



## adrenalin_pur (27. Mai 2021)

11fach Kassette 11-50/51 oder auch 11-46 für HG Freilauf 

Gesucht als Ersatz für defekte Cs5100, für die shimano keinen Ersatz liefern kann /will.

Chinaware kommt auch in Frage, da Zeit bis Ende Juli.


----------



## nauker (31. Mai 2021)

Ich suche ein 29´ Vorderrad

15x110 
schwarz
IS 6 Loch
ca.700-750g
Einsatzgebiet AM
Maulweite ab 25mm aufwärts

kann jemand etwas empfehlen?


----------



## Catsoft (31. Mai 2021)

Erledigt....


----------



## penk-quattro (7. Juni 2021)

Hallo Zusammen. 

Ich suche einen Atera Sport M3. Hat jemand einen Tipp? Meist sehe ich die online um 420€+-. Bei Kallweg.com für 247€(!) ABER nur Vorkasse. Ist mir verdächtig günstig. 

Über Tipps freue ich mich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nd-60 (8. Juni 2021)

penk-quattro schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen.
> 
> Ich suche einen Atera Sport M3. Hat jemand einen Tipp? Meist sehe ich die online um 420€+-. Bei Kallweg.com für 247€(!) ABER nur Vorkasse. Ist mir verdächtig günstig.
> 
> Über Tipps freue ich mich.


Fake shop.

Handelsregister passt nicht und die Seite hat den üblichen Stil. Die Preise sind auch verdächtig


----------



## gamble (15. Juni 2021)

Hallo,

lange überlegt und für unsinnig erklärt, weils aber bisher (vor Corinna) immer geklappt hat, frage ich trotzdem:

Suche 10-fach Kassette 11-36 und 10-fach Kette. Gerne auch aus Privatbestand. Günstig ;o)


----------



## der-gute (15. Juni 2021)

gamble schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> lange überlegt und für unsinnig erklärt, weils aber bisher (vor Corinna) immer geklappt hat, frage ich trotzdem:
> 
> Suche 10-fach Kassette 11-36 und 10-fach Kette. Gerne auch aus Privatbestand. Günstig ;o)


https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/shimano-xt-cs-m771-10-fach-kassette-963857


----------



## sauerlaender75 (15. Juni 2021)

der-gute schrieb:


> https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/shimano-xt-cs-m771-10-fach-kassette-963857


  echt jetzt - habe ich mir 2/2019 auf Halde gekauft


Shimano SLX 10-fach Verschleissset Kette CN-HG95 + CS-HG81-10 11-36
 
45€ zusammen

liegt im Keller muss ich bald tauschen ....


----------



## der-gute (15. Juni 2021)

Is aber auch ne XT Kassette 
Die hat nie 45€ gekostet 

ok, > 80 auch nicht 🙄


----------



## gamble (15. Juni 2021)

der-gute schrieb:


> Is aber auch ne XT Kassette
> Die hat nie 45€ gekostet
> 
> ok, > 80 auch nicht 🙄


Und hält bei mir auch nicht länger als die slx 😵


----------



## Nd-60 (15. Juni 2021)

gamble schrieb:


> Und hält bei mir auch nicht länger als die slx 😵


Dafür macht die xt weniger Macken in einen alufreilauf


----------



## sauerlaender75 (19. Juni 2021)

suche einen guten günstigen Riser Lenker mit humanen Rise  - Backsweep

780mm 35mm Klemmass 

ähnlich diesem.









						Descendant CoLab Lenker 35 - Martin Söderström Edition
					

"Es gibt nichts, was ich lieber tun würde", sagt er sich selbst, wenn er die Anspannung im Wettkampf spürt oder die Auseinandersetzung mit sich selbst, einen neuen Trick zu lernen, zu viel wird. Martin Söderström hat jedes Recht, nervös...




					www.bike-mailorder.de
				




wenn carbon kann er auch teurer sein ....


----------



## Don Stefano (19. Juni 2021)

sauerlaender75 schrieb:


> suche einen guten günstigen Riser Lenker mit humanen Rise  - Backsweep
> 
> 780mm 35mm Klemmass
> 
> ...











						LEVELNINE Team MTB 35 20 mm Riser-Lenker
					

Der Team Riser Lenker von LEVELNINE mit 35 mm Klemmweite und 20 mm Rise Der leichte Team Riser Lenker von LEVELNINE Aluminium wertet das Cockpit Deines Mountainbikes auf. Dank des mittleren Rise von 20 mm kannst Du Deine Fahrposition gut zwischen auf




					www.bike-components.de
				



Darauf gibt's sogar noch 10% mit dem Code 10PL9. Den gibt's auch in Carbon für nen Hunni.


----------



## sauerlaender75 (21. Juni 2021)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Massig Gore Bike Wear Zeug beim Amazonprimeday:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



die Suchfunktion ist etwas dämlich bei Amazon, suche eine lange bib für den Winter, habe die gefunden






						GORE WEAR Herren Thermo Fahrrad-Trägerhose mit Sitzpolster, C3, XL, Schwarz : Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit
					

GORE WEAR Herren Thermo Fahrrad-Trägerhose mit Sitzpolster, C3, XL, Schwarz : Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit



					www.amazon.de
				




gibt es noch andere gute Angebote für lang Bib Hosen!?

EDIT - hat sich erledigt, wenn ich beim Filter "primeday" wieder anhacke sind nur noch 4 anstelle > 30 Seiten Treffer auf thermo - scheint die einzige zu sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chief-Roberts84 (21. Juni 2021)

Ich suche einen Sram AXS Akku. Gerne auch Nachbauten, wenn's gute Erfahrungswerte dazu gibt. Hat jemand einen Tipp? Sollte kurzfristig lieferbar sein. Danke schon mal.

Kennt einer fahrrad24.de? Wirkt mir nicht so vertrauenserweckend und ich weiß nicht was ich von der Lieferzeit halten soll.





__





						SRAM Akku eTap  BP2029200300 günstig kaufen bei fahrrad24 - nur 59,95 €
					

SRAM Akku eTap günstig kaufen ✓ und sparen ✓ im fahrrad24.de Fahrrad Shop. Jetzt Artikel von  bestellen!




					www.fahrrad24.de


----------



## FunkyRay (23. Juni 2021)

Hi!

Suche eine Fox 36 - 29 Zoll, 160mm, 44 Vorlauf. Performance Elite oder Factory mit Grip2.
Bester Preis war bisher 1150€, hat noch jemand was gesehen?

Danke und Gruß
Ray


----------



## fresh_ozelot (24. Juni 2021)

Hallo,

ich suche eine Gabel und einen LRS für einen günstigen Trail Hardtail Aufbau:

Gabel:
27,5”
non Boost
130-140mm (oder im Zweifel mit überschaubarem Kostenaufwand travelbar)
Preis bis ~300€

PS: Schaftlänge min 21 cm, deshalb ist gebraucht schwierig.

LRS:
27,5”
Non boost
Trail tauglich
MW 25-30 mm
Preis bis ~250€


Viele Grüße


----------



## der-gute (30. Juni 2021)

Suche Magura MT5 komplett oder MT5 Nehmer/Sattel mit Leitung.

gibts da grade irgendwo so ein häufiges < 70€ Angebot?


----------



## Fekl (5. Juli 2021)

Suche ebenfalls eine neue, starke Bremse - mit jetziger Verfügbarkeit. Hat jemand ein gutes Angebot zu einer MT5, einer Cura 4, Dominion A4 o.Ä. auf Lager?


----------



## DerPedalierer (6. Juli 2021)

Suche Speichentensiometer Park Tool TM-1. 

65 - 70 € wären optimal. Habe trotz intensiver Suche nichts in dieser Preisregion gefunden.


----------



## sauerlaender75 (7. Juli 2021)

@Don Stefano - danke dir für Deinen Tipp, den Lenker hatte ich bestellt, der ist auch wirklich einwandfrei - leider hatte er für mich zu wenig Rise, und ich muss zugeben bei meinem jetzigen 35er Racefacelenker ist mir gar nicht aufgefallen, gegenüber meinen 31.6 das er überhaupt Rise hat .....

Ich bin jetzt auf der Suche nach einem Angebot für

OneUp Components 35 mm 35 Carbon Riser Lenker​Spezifikationen:​ *Einsatzbereich:* Cross Country, All Mountain, Enduro
*Breite:* 800 mm
*Vorbauklemmung:* 35 mm
*Rise:* 35 mm


Technische Daten:​ *Backsweep:* 8°
*Upsweep:* 5°
*Material:* Carbon

bei bc 139€


----------



## f00f (7. Juli 2021)

Gibt's bei Probikeshop für 120€ inkl Versand: https://www.probikeshop.com/de/de/l...rbon-rise-35-mm-35-800-mm-schwarz/167983.html


----------



## Bo1973 (19. Juli 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

für meine alte Nerve ES Lore aus 2007 bin ich auf der Suche nach einer Vario Sattelstütze (31,6mm / 150mm Hub) mit externer Zugführung bis max. €300 wie z.B. der Magura Vyron eLECT wobei es knapp die Hälfte wie bei der XLC SP-T12 natürlich auch tun würde.
Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob die PRO Koryak nicht vielleicht doch die solideste und deshalb auf Dauer beste Lösung wäre, leider finde ich für die Koryak kein weiteres Angebot.

Brand-X Ascend und RFR PRO kommen natürlich auch in die Auswahl wobei ich mir außer bei der Koryak bei keiner der Dropper sicher mit der Qualität bin wobei ich mal gehört habe, dass zumindest die XLC in der gleichen Fabrik wie die Kind Shocks gefertigt sein könnten, kann da jemand etwas zu sagen?
Das Design ist ja eigentlich bei fast allen externen Droppern fast identisch.

Freue mich auf jede Antwort.

Thx vorab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 283425 (20. Juli 2021)

Wirklich solide und extern ist diese:









						Vecnum moveLOC 2 absenkbare Sattelstütze, Teleskopstütze, Vario Stütze
					

Die Vecnum moveLOC 2 ist die leichteste absenkbare Sattelstütze bei gleichzeitig größtem Verstellweg. Und besteht als einzige den DIN Härtetest. Das schafft keine andere!




					shop.vecnum.com
				












						Absenkbare Sattelstütze Vecnum moveLOC 140, Vario Sattelstütze
					

Das schafft keine andere! Die Vecnum moveLOC ist die leichteste absenkbare Sattelstütze bei gleichzeitig größtem Verstellweg. Und besteht als einzige den DIN Härtetest.




					shop.vecnum.com
				



+








						Vecnum Reduzierhülse von 30,9mm auf 31,6mm für absenkbare Sattelstützen
					

Hochwertige Reduzierhülse für absenkbare Sattelstützen. Für 30,9mm Stützendurchmesser und 31,6mm Sattelrohrdurchmesser.




					shop.vecnum.com
				





Die meisten anderen haben heutzutage kein Ventil zum Luftnachfüllen und auch sonst sind keine Ersatzteile verfügbar, d.h. du kannst sie idR bald wegwerfen. Das kannst du aber prüfen indem du nach Kauf erstmal unter den Sattelstützenkopf schaust. Wenn da nur eine Schraube ist und kein Ventil -> Wegwerfprodukt

Die in Deutschland gefertigte Vecnum kann man selbst servicen oder für ein Taschengeld (>50€) dort servicen lassen. Wenn du dein Radl schon so lange nutzt, willst du wrsl. auch die Stütze länger behalten?


----------



## Bo1973 (20. Juli 2021)

JohSch schrieb:


> Wirklich solide und extern ist diese:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Danke, jetzt ist es also doch eine etwas exklusivere Variante geworden.
Ich habe mir die Moveloc 2 in 170 mit Trigger und Reduzierhülse gegönnt.
Jetzt bin ich mal gespannt auf das Teil, werde es hoffentlich nicht bereuen.

By the way, hätte ich mir die Sattelklemme ebenfalls noch holen "müssen"?
Irgendwie macht mich deren Aussage bzgl. Funktion nicht garantiert mit anderen Klemmen, etwas stutzig!


----------



## Deleted 283425 (20. Juli 2021)

Nö, meistens brauchts die Klemme nicht.

Wird schon passen, meine war von 2014, aus der ersten Serie und bis 2019 haben der Vorbesitzer und ich damit gar keine Probleme gehabt und höchstens mal nachgeschmiert, dann hab ich zur Sicherheit 1x den Service für 40€ oder so machen lassen. Mein Nachfolger hat wahrscheinlich bis heute noch keine Probleme.

Die kannst du auch ans nächste Radl mitnehmen oder den Kindern vererben 

https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/var...hrungen-probleme-und-loesungen.702805/page-83









						Vecnum Moveloc - Beeindruckende Teleskopstütze aus dem Allgäu - MTB-News.de
					

Vecnum moveloc heißt ein beeindruckendes neues Produkt der ebenfalls komplett neuen Firma Vecnum aus Isny im Allgäu. Der Gründer der Firma, Marzell Maier,




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## Maxim1990 (22. Juli 2021)

I.ome nice mountain bike pedals.


----------



## k0p3 (22. Juli 2021)

Maxim1990 schrieb:


> I.ome nice mountain bike pedals.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (24. Juli 2021)

Hi zusammen. Irgendwo Handschuhe im Angebot? Meine zerfleddern alle zeitgleich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bullbaer (25. Juli 2021)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Hi zusammen. Irgendwo Handschuhe im Angebot? Meine zerfleddern alle zeitgleich.


Bergfreunde: 10% auf alles, teilweise höhere Rabatte


----------



## clowz (16. August 2021)

Suche gute und günstige pins für xpedo flat pedals, will hier net €40 für den materialwertv €0,02 ausgeben.... 

Sollen recht griffig sein. Die vorhandenen bieten mir zuwenig grip.....


----------



## Remux (16. August 2021)

Madenschrauben aus dem Baumarkt regeln.


----------



## Ghoste (16. August 2021)

clowz schrieb:


> Suche gute und günstige pins für xpedo flat pedals, will hier net €40 für den materialwertv €0,02 ausgeben....
> 
> Sollen recht griffig sein. Die vorhandenen bieten mir zuwenig grip.....





Remux schrieb:


> Madenschrauben aus dem Baumarkt regeln.



Ich hab die hier: M4x10 mit Innensechskant u. Kegelkuppe DIN 913 Edelstahl A2.
70 Stück für nen 10er…


----------



## Steefan (17. August 2021)

BC heute versandkostenfrei: GC8VPHJE


----------



## Tabletop84 (18. August 2021)

Ich suche ne Magic Mary in 27,5 in Super Trail Ultra Soft. In 2.6 scheints die gar nicht mit der Karkasse und sonst nur mit Super Gravity zu geben... Alternativ Assegai in DD in der griffigsten Mischung und in Schwalbe 2.6 Äquivalent. Ist das dann 2.7?

Die EAN für 27,5x2,4 in super trail spuckt nur einen Shop in Tschechien auf wo man das Teil bestellen kann.


----------



## Tabletop84 (24. August 2021)

Kennt jemand ein verfügbare Gravelbike mit gutem P/L? Ein Bekannter sucht eins.


----------



## mip86 (24. August 2021)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Kennt jemand ein verfügbare Gravelbike mit gutem P/L? Ein Bekannter sucht eins.







__





						SCOTT Gravel-Bike "Speedster Gravel 30" kaufen | engelhorn
					

engelhorn




					www.engelhorn.de
				




mit Shoop nochmals 5% Cashback. Hab’s mal bestellt. Entweder für Arbeitsweg oder als Geschenk


----------



## juneoen (31. August 2021)

Suche eine gabel in schwarz . 27,5 100mm non boost. Hatte an eine reba gedacht bin aber offen für Alternativen.

Danke!


----------



## zymnokxx (1. September 2021)

juneoen schrieb:


> Suche eine gabel in schwarz . 27,5 100mm non boost. Hatte an eine reba gedacht bin aber offen für Alternativen.
> 
> Danke!


Geht gebraucht? Habe ne SR Suntour Werx (Carbon). Schreib mir bei Bedarf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juneoen (1. September 2021)

zymnokxx schrieb:


> Geht gebraucht? Habe ne SR Suntour Werx (Carbon). Schreib mir bei Bedarf


Bin fündig geworden danke


----------



## Headnut_19 (3. September 2021)

Ich suche Trickstuff Power 260 Bremsbeläge…


----------



## Fekl (6. September 2021)

Ich suche eine lieferbare Sram DUB Kurbel für Boost in 165mm Länge. Fast egal ob GX oder Descendant. Falls mit KB, am liebsten 32t. Sollte nur keine Carbonkurbel sein. Gibt es da irgendwo irgendwas lieferbares?


----------



## hemorider (7. September 2021)

Sollte jemand seines Rennrad/Gravel Rahmens überdrüssig sein, kurze Mail an mich


----------



## Eile7 (7. September 2021)

Fekl schrieb:


> Ich suche eine lieferbare Sram DUB Kurbel für Boost in 165mm Länge. Fast egal ob GX oder Descendant. Falls mit KB, am liebsten 32t. Sollte nur keine Carbonkurbel sein. Gibt es da irgendwo irgendwas lieferbares?


bin gerade auf der Suche nach einer erschwinglichen 24mm er Kurbel mit 170mm Länge, für Boost Sram Antrieb. Kaum was lieferbar oder ziemlich teuer, aktuell keine gute Zeit um sich eine Kurbel zu kaufen


----------



## Wiesbaden_Er (12. September 2021)

Suche …Shimano 11-42 10fach Kassette

und leichte Kurbel 175mm mit 32er NW Blatt (Vierkant oder Hollowtech, Lager kann eh neu)


----------



## beutelfuchs (14. September 2021)

Ich suche eine SRAM Etap Axs Bremse, nur Hebel und Zange, links+rechtsm ohne Schaltwerk etc.
Muss kein Schnaeppchen sein, ueberhaupt mal irgendwo verfuegbar waere schon toll.
Danke.


----------



## wesone (14. September 2021)

Ich suche einen,  nicht allzu teuren, Ersatz für mein hinteres DT Swiss  E 1700 Laufrad (Boost und XD).  Natürlich gerne auch wieder eine E 1700, bin aber auch für gute Alternativen offen. Gewicht und Stabilität sollten halt auf ähnlichem Niveau liegen. Jemand einen guten Tipp?


----------



## AnAx (15. September 2021)

wesone schrieb:


> Ich suche einen,  nicht allzu teuren, Ersatz für mein hinteres DT Swiss  E 1700 Laufrad (Boost und XD).  Natürlich gerne auch wieder eine E 1700, bin aber auch für gute Alternativen offen. Gewicht und Stabilität sollten halt auf ähnlichem Niveau liegen. Jemand einen guten Tipp?


29 oder 27,5?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 283425 (15. September 2021)

Suche Fox X2 in 205x60 (notfalls 65)

um 600€ wie es manche anderen Größen ja gibt


----------



## daniel77 (15. September 2021)

Hallo Zusammen, suche einen kleinen/Kompakten Bike-Rucksack mit 8-12L und einer gut zugänglichen Aussentasche (Netz o.Ä.)
Merci!


----------



## Arazi (15. September 2021)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen, suche einen kleinen/Kompakten Bike-Rucksack mit 8-12L und einer gut zugänglichen Aussentasche (Netz o.Ä.)
> Merci!



https://www.bike24.de/p1499706.html


----------



## sauerlaender75 (15. September 2021)

wesone schrieb:


> Ich suche einen,  nicht allzu teuren, Ersatz für mein hinteres DT Swiss  E 1700 Laufrad (Boost und XD).  Natürlich gerne auch wieder eine E 1700, bin aber auch für gute Alternativen offen. Gewicht und Stabilität sollten halt auf ähnlichem Niveau liegen. Jemand einen guten Tipp?


 Dito - suche das selbe in 

29''  (v&H)
Boost
XD o. Microspline,
Centerlock o. 6x

irgendein 1700er DtSwss LRS - Hauptsache günstig!


----------



## wesone (15. September 2021)

AnAx schrieb:


> 29 oder 27,5?


27,5 Zoll


----------



## alps (17. September 2021)

Suche günstigen LRS (optimal DT SWISS 1700, o.ä.):

27,5 Zoll
VR: 100x15 (Non-Boost)
HR: 135x5 Schnellspanner oder 142x12 Steckachse (Non-Boost)
Maulweite innen mind. 25mm besser 30mm
TL ready
Shimano 9-11 Freilauf
Vielen Dank für einen Tipp.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kackboon91 (20. September 2021)

Ich suche das Rockshox Super Deluxe 50h Service Kit. Ist leider überall ausverkauft. Hat jemand einen Anbieter wo das noch zu haben ist?


----------



## san82 (24. September 2021)

Ich Suche das Zeb Charger Ultimate Upgrade Kit zu nem vernünftigen Preis (<280 besser noch etwas weniger). Einzig Bike-Components hat es zu dem Preis aber leider nicht lieferbar: 









						RockShox Charger 2.1 RC2 Upgrade Kit für ZEB A1 ab Modell 2021
					

Das Charger 2.1 RC2 Upgrade Kit für ZEB A1 ab Modell 2021 von RockShox rüstet Deinen Federgabeldämpfer um Dieses RockShox Upgrade Kit ermöglicht die Umrüstung Deiner ZEB A1 Federgabel ab Modell 2021 auf den Charger 2.1 RC2 Dämpfer. Dies eröffnet Dir




					www.bike-components.de
				




hat jemand einen Tipp?


----------



## toastet (24. September 2021)

Wird keiner haben, nicht vor Oktober/November


----------



## dodos (6. Oktober 2021)

Suche ein GRX RD-RX400 Schaltwerk max. 50€ incl. Porto. Jemand nen Anbieter auf´m Schirm?


----------



## everywhere.local (8. Oktober 2021)

Suche lange Regenhose / Kombi bzw. Dirtsuit.
Hat da wer was?


----------



## feluetti (8. Oktober 2021)

Kommt auf die Grösse an, aber BC hat da grad was im Angebot 🤷🏼‍♂️


----------



## everywhere.local (8. Oktober 2021)

feluetti schrieb:


> Kommt auf die Grösse an, aber BC hat da grad was im Angebot 🤷🏼‍♂️


M/32. Danke, ich schau mal


----------



## jammerlappen (8. Oktober 2021)

everywhere.local schrieb:


> Suche lange Regenhose / Kombi bzw. Dirtsuit.
> Hat da wer was?


Bunnyhop hat auch immer gute Angebote


----------



## penk-quattro (10. Oktober 2021)

Hallo.

Ich suche eine 12 Fach Kassette mit Mircospline.

Gerne M7100 - die 6100 oder 8100 würde auch gehen.
Lieferbar wäre cool.

Danke schön Mal für den Support.

Edit: 10-51 Zähne!


----------



## marcossa (14. Oktober 2021)

29er Boost LRS gesucht, um 25 mm Maulweite für n XC Hardtail. Hab im Moment keine guten Angebote um 600 Euro gefunden, jemand n Hinweis?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hans (14. Oktober 2021)

Mavic?








						Mavic Crossmax SL Boost MTB-Laufradsatz (29") | Zweirad Stadler
					

Mavic Crossmax SL Boost MTB-Laufradsatz (29") - Der Mountainbike-Laufradsatz wurde für Cross-Country konzipiert. Damit klettert man schneller, ist aber dennoch gut in Downhill-Abschnitten unterwegs. E




					shop.zweirad-stadler.de


----------



## marcossa (14. Oktober 2021)

Hans schrieb:


> Mavic?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Schau ich mir mal an, dachte Mavic wäre verschwunden  taugen die LRS wieder?


----------



## Schibbl (19. Oktober 2021)

marcossa schrieb:


> Schau ich mir mal an, dachte Mavic wäre verschwunden  taugen die LRS wieder?


Leider nein. Sind noch immer weich wie gekochte Nudeln. Aber die Klamotten sind top.


----------



## .floe. (20. Oktober 2021)

Gibts aktuell irgendwo ein Schnäppchen für 27,5+ Felgen 32L?


----------



## seblubb (20. Oktober 2021)

.floe. schrieb:


> Gibts aktuell irgendwo ein Schnäppchen für 27,5+ Felgen 32L?


diese Richtung?





						CNC - Online Shop - Christoph Nies Cycles
					

CNC-Bike ist ein Shop für Fahrradteile und Fahrradzubehör, komplette Fahrräder, Mountainbikes, E-Bikes zu günstigen Preisen




					www.cnc-bike.de
				



Carbon





						CNC - Online Shop - Christoph Nies Cycles
					

CNC-Bike ist ein Shop für Fahrradteile und Fahrradzubehör, komplette Fahrräder, Mountainbikes, E-Bikes zu günstigen Preisen




					www.cnc-bike.de


----------



## ilfer (20. Oktober 2021)

Albschrat schrieb:


> BC Versandkosten auf mich:
> 
> PES54YV7



Anderswo musste Menschenleben retten dafür, hier ist man schon mit nem Code Held des Tages


----------



## dodos (20. Oktober 2021)

ilfer schrieb:


> Anderswo musste Menschenleben retten dafür, hier ist man schon mit nem Code Held des Tages


Woher kommen die B-C Gutscheine eigentlich?  Noch nie einen auf der Homepage gesehen. Sovendus, Facebook, Instagram???


----------



## Albschrat (20. Oktober 2021)

dodos schrieb:


> Woher kommen die B-C Gutscheine eigentlich?  Noch nie einen auf der Homepage gesehen. Sovendus, Facebook, Instagram???


Wurde mir vorhin angezeigt als Pop-up während ich eingeloggt war und meinen Warenkorb befüllt habe.


----------



## Martina H. (21. Oktober 2021)

.floe. schrieb:


> Gibts aktuell irgendwo ein Schnäppchen für 27,5+ Felgen 32L?


...ich hätte da ja noch einen kompletten LRS über : pfeif :


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GrazerTourer (22. Oktober 2021)

Suche: 
29er Lyrik ultimate in schwarz, 160 oder 170mm. Idealerweise mit 51mm Offset. Merci! (alternativ eine 36er GRIP2 Factory oder Elite zu einem Kurs der der einer preiswerten Lyrik entsprich....)


----------



## Fekl (24. Oktober 2021)

Suche:

Sram Code RSC Bremshebel. Gern auch gebraucht in gutem Zustand unter 100€ und lieferbar. Hat da jemand einen Geheimtipp?


----------



## suoixon (24. Oktober 2021)

Fekl schrieb:


> Suche:
> 
> Sram Code RSC Bremshebel. Gern auch gebraucht in gutem Zustand unter 100€ und lieferbar. Hat da jemand einen Geheimtipp?


Ich hab einen aus Garantiefall da und keine Code mehr. Meld dich per PN


----------



## Fred_STR (25. Oktober 2021)

Hat jemand einen Tipp wo man aktuell eine GX-Gruppe  her bekommt? 
Ich möchte von meiner nervtötenden SLX-ethirteen Schaltgruppe weg.


----------



## -Robert- (27. Oktober 2021)

Ich suche eine SRAM Apex Gruppe 1x11 42T mit Flatmount-Sätteln - jemand einen Tipp wo es noch was gibt bzw. wo ich die zusammenstückeln kann?

Eigentlich brauche ich nur:

SRAM Schaltlogik
1x11
hydraulische Bremsen

Danke!


----------



## Simoni84 (27. Oktober 2021)

Fred_STR schrieb:


> Hat jemand einen Tipp wo man aktuell eine GX-Gruppe  her bekommt?
> Ich möchte von meiner nervtötenden SLX-ethirteen Schaltgruppe weg.











						Sram GX Eagle Boost DUB Gruppe | 1x12-fach 52 Zähne jetzt bei komking.de kaufen ✓
					

Sram GX Eagle Boost DUB Gruppe | 1x12-fach 52 Zähne jetzt bestellen ✓ schneller Versand |  Top Service | Komking.de




					komking.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sauerlaender75 (28. Oktober 2021)

hat heute einer einen BC Versandkosten code ?


----------



## fred-funkel (31. Oktober 2021)

Hallo

ich suche einen *Fahrradständer* für die Garage für mein 29“ (bis zu 2.4 breite). Hat hier jemand eine Empfehlung (und vielleicht gleich n guten Preis)

. Danke!!


----------



## Mr_Gilsch (1. November 2021)

fred-funkel schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> ich suche einen *Fahrradständer* für die Garage für mein 29“ (bis zu 2.4 breite). Hat hier jemand eine Empfehlung (und vielleicht gleich n guten Preis)
> 
> . Danke!!


Habe inzwischen drei davon:
Fahrradständer Willworx Superstand, Silber https://www.amazon.de/dp/B001R4BR96...t_i_55WBHJZZ31VGHQX5X5A0?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Wolfplayer (1. November 2021)

fred-funkel schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> ich suche einen *Fahrradständer* für die Garage für mein 29“ (bis zu 2.4 breite). Hat hier jemand eine Empfehlung (und vielleicht gleich n guten Preis)
> 
> . Danke!!


ich nutze davon 2 aber old school 26"

ob 29" zu gross dafür


----------



## Mr_Gilsch (1. November 2021)

Hier stand Blödsinn


----------



## youdontknow (3. November 2021)

Montageständer nervt, gibt es einen vernünftigen gerade irgendwo zum guten Kurs?


----------



## TearZz (3. November 2021)

youdontknow schrieb:


> Montageständer nervt, gibt es einen vernünftigen gerade irgendwo zum guten Kurs?


vernünftig würde ich Feedback Sports Pro Elite empfehlen, aber der ist den meisten zu teuer und seit Jahren preisstabil, ganz selten mal für unter 240€ tacken zubekommen. Aber ich sage mal der lohnt sich und auf 10 Jahre gerechnet günstiger als so manch Smartphone.


----------



## k0p3 (3. November 2021)

youdontknow schrieb:


> Montageständer nervt, gibt es einen vernünftigen gerade irgendwo zum guten Kurs?



Den Elite kann ich auch empfehlen. 


Taugt der vom Aldi denn nichts?


----------



## DJTornado (3. November 2021)

TearZz schrieb:


> vernünftig würde ich Feedback Sports Pro Elite empfehlen, aber der ist den meisten zu teuer und seit Jahren preisstabil, ganz selten mal für unter 240€ tacken zubekommen. Aber ich sage mal der lohnt sich und auf 10 Jahre gerechnet günstiger als so manch Smartphone.


Vor Corona mal für 209€ gesehen, seitdem nicht mehr. Warte aber auf einen Preis unter 240€, vielleicht kommt ja was zum schwarzen Freitag. Allgemein momentan schwierig, gute Montageständer zu einem halbwegs ordentlichen Preis zu bekommen.


----------



## Martin31008 (3. November 2021)

Suche ein 29er Boost Hinterrad mit 8-11gang Freilauf unter 100€


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schibbl (4. November 2021)

Martin31008 schrieb:


> Suche ein 29er Boost Hinterrad mit 8-11gang Freilauf unter 100€


Shop öffnen, Kategorie öffnen, Achsstandard wählen, nach Preis sortieren et voila!


----------



## Martin31008 (5. November 2021)

Danke vielmals den Shop hatte ich nicht mehr auf dem Schirm


----------



## boarderking (7. November 2021)

Jemand nen Tipp zur Fenix 6 Pro


----------



## wesone (10. November 2021)

Suche ein "günstiges" Angebot für den POC Kortal oder Tectal in Gr. S (in einer annehmbaren Farbe).  Das Angebot von Outdoorbroker kenne ich, leider war Farbkombinationen nichts für mich (habe den Helm wieder zurück geschickt). Über entsprechende Tipps würde ich mich sehr freuen.


----------



## Montigomo (10. November 2021)

wesone schrieb:


> Suche ein "günstiges" Angebot für den POC Kortal oder Tectal in Gr. S (in einer annehmbaren Farbe).  Das Angebot von Outdoorbroker kenne ich, leider war Farbkombinationen nichts für mich (habe den Helm wieder zurück geschickt). Über entsprechende Tipps würde ich mich sehr freuen.







__





						POC online kaufen | Bergzeit
					

POC im Bergzeit Online Shop ➤ Große Auswahl ✓ portofrei ab 50€ ✓ Rechnungskauf ✓ Online seit 1999




					www.bergzeit.de


----------



## Don Stefano (10. November 2021)

Ist Bergzeit und Outdoorbroker nicht derselbe Laden?


----------



## Montigomo (10. November 2021)

Don Stefano schrieb:


> Ist Bergzeit und Outdoorbroker nicht derselbe Laden?


Sieht so aus. Das wusste ich aber nicht. Von daher ist mein Link unnützlich.


----------



## wesone (10. November 2021)

Don Stefano schrieb:


> Ist Bergzeit und Outdoorbroker nicht derselbe Laden?


Ist er 😉.


----------



## wesone (10. November 2021)

Montigomo schrieb:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das war übrigens genau die Farbe, dich ich zurückgeschickt habe😉. Alle andere Farben sind doppelt so teuer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HobbyRevoluzzer (10. November 2021)

wesone schrieb:


> Das war übrigens genau die Farbe, dich ich zurückgeschickt habe😉. Alle andere Farben sind doppelt so teuer.


abwarten! Hab den in Blau bei Bergzeit für 120 geschossen… immer mal wieder gucken, wenn es nicht zu arg pressiert!


----------



## EVHD (11. November 2021)

Martin31008 schrieb:


> Suche ein 29er Boost Hinterrad mit 8-11gang Freilauf unter 100€



hätte was in Hannover direkt vom neu Rad abzugeben


----------



## Trail-Fail (12. November 2021)

Ich suche einen Lenker für den Einsatz Trail-Enduro mit folgenden Eckdaten:
Länge: 780 - 800 mm
Rise: 30-35 mm
Gewicht: max ca. 300g
Vorbauklemmung: 31.8
Alu oder Carbon
bis ca. 100€


----------



## SuperSpeed (12. November 2021)

Trail-Fail schrieb:


> Ich suche einen Lenker für den Einsatz Trail-Enduro mit folgenden Eckdaten:
> Länge: 780 - 800 mm
> Rise: 30-35 mm
> Gewicht: max ca. 300g
> ...











						Nukeproof Horizon Carbon Riserbar-Lenker | Chain Reaction
					

Nukeproof Horizon Carbon Riserbar-Lenker - Lowest Prices and FREE shipping available from The World's largest online bike store - Chain Reaction Cycles



					www.chainreactioncycles.com


----------



## Trail-Fail (12. November 2021)

SuperSpeed schrieb:


> Nukeproof Horizon Carbon Riserbar-Lenker | Chain Reaction
> 
> 
> Nukeproof Horizon Carbon Riserbar-Lenker - Lowest Prices and FREE shipping available from The World's largest online bike store - Chain Reaction Cycles
> ...


Fast gut. Leider passt mir der Rise nicht so recht, 25mm zu wenig, 38 zu viel


----------



## SuperSpeed (12. November 2021)

Trail-Fail schrieb:


> Fast gut. Leider passt mir der Rise nicht so recht, 25mm zu wenig, 38 zu viel











						PNW Lenker Range Gen 3 Aluminium 30 mm Riser 31,8 x 800 mm | 10°, 69,50 €
					

PNW Lenker Range Gen 3 Aluminium 30 mm Riser 31,8 x 800 mm | 10° Der Lenker Range Gen 3 von Pacific North West Components ist aus Trail-freundlichem Materia




					r2-bike.com


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kimbo1986 (13. November 2021)

Suche Trickstuff Power 260 2x für shimano xt 8120 Bremse.


----------



## Winnepooh (14. November 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

suche ein Stadtrad / Trekkinrad.

Folgende Features hätte ich gerne:

Licht
Schutzbleche
Gepäckträger
Scheibenbremsen ( idealerweise Shimano)
Deore Gruppe

Budget max 1000€. Gerne günstiger, man weis ja nie ob das Rad nicht spontan und unfreiwillig den Besitzer wechselt. 

PS: Radon sunset 9 würde mir gut gefallen, aber leider zu teuer. 

Hat jemand zufällig etwas passendes entdeckt?


----------



## fone (15. November 2021)

wesone schrieb:


> Ist er 😉.


Hör auf! 

Wieder was gelernt.


----------



## nationrider (15. November 2021)

Winnepooh schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> suche ein Stadtrad / Trekkinrad.
> 
> ...


Falls für Dich alternativ auch eine Nexus-8 und Gates Carbon Drive in Frage kommt, kann ich Dir das hier
uneingeschränkt empfehlen:









						Cube Travel PRO Herren  | Markenräder & Zubehör günstig kaufen | Lucky Bike
					

Cube Travel PRO Herren - Shimano Nexus 8-Gang Schaltung, Gates Riemenantrieb und hydraulische Shimano Scheibenbremsen: Das Cube Travel PRO zeigt sich als nahezu unverwüstliches Tourenrad für den tägli




					www.lucky-bike.de


----------



## Saubaer8 (17. November 2021)

Moinsen,
suche eine XC Sattelstütze.
Durchmesser: 30,9mm
Vermutlich im Bereich 100mm Hub.
Die min. mögliche Nutzhöhe (Sattelstütze ausgefahren, komplett im Rohr versenkt) darf 170mm nicht überschreiten.
Irgendwo was gutes im Angebot?


----------



## jammerlappen (18. November 2021)

Ich suche ein Rahmenset für die future-Stadschlampe/Commuter. Irgendwas in Richtung Rennrad mit Ösen und idealerweise etwas mehr Reifenreiheit.
Gibt es da was? Am liebsten no name...


----------



## Eile7 (18. November 2021)

Saubaer8 schrieb:


> Moinsen,
> suche eine XC Sattelstütze.
> Durchmesser: 30,9mm
> Vermutlich im Bereich 100mm Hub.
> ...



Alltricks hat ein paar Stützen für gute Kurse


----------



## wanderer1219 (18. November 2021)

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem 4x Rahmen oder einem günstigen Dirtbike Rahmen in 26 ". Ich wollte gerne die Teile von meinem alten Demo 7 2007 zum Leben erwecken, denn verkaufen lässt sich das wohl nicht mehr. Ich hätte gedacht, so etwas bekommt man nachgeschmissen, ist leider nicht so. Ich möchte nicht so viel Geld ausgeben. Denn es besteht auf jeden Fall die Möglichkeit, dass das Radl ganz schön wenig genutzt wird.
Ist jemand ein gutes Schnäppchen begegnet? Der Gebrauchtrahmenmarkt ist auch kleiner als ich dachte.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (19. November 2021)

BC anyone?


----------



## md82 (19. November 2021)

Suche eine *TRP DH-R EVO* möglichst im Preisbereich um 320€ und weniger.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Goetheserbe (19. November 2021)

Hallo,
ich suche einen neuen 29er Hardtail Rahmen für CC/ Marathon.
Größe 18-19“/ M-L/ 46-48 (zutreffendes je Hersteller kann ich im Nachgang und in der näheren Auswahl bewerten). Ausgelegt für 100mm Gabel (tapered, Einbaulänge 500-510mm). Hinterachse 12x142mm.
Alles weitere hängt vom Angebot ab, ich bin weder auf Hersteller noch auf Material fixiert. Selbst importieren möchte ich nicht.
Für Tipps zu Händlern oder Shops die nicht online vertreten sind und entsprechendes anbieten, bin ich ebenfalls dankbar.


----------



## michael66 (19. November 2021)

md82 schrieb:


> Suche eine *TRP DH-R EVO* möglichst im Preisbereich um 320€ und weniger.


Bei eBay Kleinanzeigen ist gerade ein Set inseriert worden,ich meine 200€ mit Scheiben.


----------



## md82 (19. November 2021)

michael66 schrieb:


> Bei eBay Kleinanzeigen ist gerade ein Set inseriert worden,ich meine 200€ mit Scheiben.


Danke dir. Hab ihn mal angeschrieben. ;-)


----------



## platt_ziege (20. November 2021)

falls wer zur bf woche folgende sprichwörtliche nadel im heuhaufen findet, bitteeee bescheid geben.
gesucht wird eine NICHT thermo bib mit langen beinen für <50€ in xl/xxl (200cm).
vielen lieben dank!


----------



## NewK (21. November 2021)

Möchte meine Bikes mit Fidlock Trinkflaschen ausstatten. Einmal die kleine und auch die großen inkl. Halter für´s den Rahmen.
Vielleicht findet ja jmd. was. Danke.


----------



## SuperSpeed (21. November 2021)

NewK schrieb:


> Möchte meine Bikes mit Fidlock Trinkflaschen ausstatten. Einmal die kleine und auch die großen inkl. Halter für´s den Rahmen.
> Vielleicht findet ja jmd. was. Danke.


Sport-Bittl hat die Fidlock günstig, sogar schon die neue 800er !

-10€ für Newsletter


----------



## bobons (21. November 2021)

wanderer1219 schrieb:


> Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem 4x Rahmen oder einem günstigen Dirtbike Rahmen in 26 ". Ich wollte gerne die Teile von meinem alten Demo 7 2007 zum Leben erwecken, denn verkaufen lässt sich das wohl nicht mehr. Ich hätte gedacht, so etwas bekommt man nachgeschmissen, ist leider nicht so. Ich möchte nicht so viel Geld ausgeben. Denn es besteht auf jeden Fall die Möglichkeit, dass das Radl ganz schön wenig genutzt wird.
> Ist jemand ein gutes Schnäppchen begegnet? Der Gebrauchtrahmenmarkt ist auch kleiner als ich dachte.



Gerade bei #eBayKleinanzeigen gefunden. Wie findest du das?









						Fahrräder & Zubehör | eBay Kleinanzeigen
					

eBay Kleinanzeigen: Fahrräder & Zubehör - Jetzt in Neuler finden oder inserieren! eBay Kleinanzeigen - Kostenlos. Einfach. Lokal.




					www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de


----------



## Jessca (22. November 2021)

Hallo,
suche Angebot für  X01 Kette 12 fach. Bei Bike24 für 53€, lieferbar. 
Ist mit Black Friday Angeboten zu rechnen?
Danke.


----------



## mick_1978! (22. November 2021)

Hat heute schon jemand einen BC-Versandkostencode bekommen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## k0p3 (22. November 2021)

Ich suche eine bzw. zwei vernünftige 29er Enduro Felgen mit 30mm Maulweite und 28H aus Aluminium. 
Hat irgendjemand irgendwo mal ein schönes Schnäppchen entdeckt?


----------



## un..inc (23. November 2021)

Passend dazu suche ich günstige 29er Reifen für vorne/hinten. 
Trail wäre wohl der passende Einsatzzweck, keine DH...


----------



## LarsLangfinger (24. November 2021)

Ich suche kein Schnäppchen, aber ein Produkt: Mein Schwiegervater hat in einer der vergangenen Mountainbike Magazine eine Toolvorstellung gesehen. Das war ein kombinierter Schraubendreher und Ratsche mit den man Schrauben drehen könnte ohne dieses Gerät abzusetzen. Kein Plan, habe es nur kurz gesehen und finde diese Zeitschrift nicht mehr. Fand er ganz cool für Modellbau, kann mich nur an blau/schwarze Griffe erinnern... Also falls wer was weiss, nur zu


----------



## Nd-60 (24. November 2021)

LarsLangfinger schrieb:


> Ich suche kein Schnäppchen, aber ein Produkt: Mein Schwiegervater hat in einer der vergangenen Mountainbike Magazine eine Toolvorstellung gesehen. Das war ein kombinierter Schraubendreher und Ratsche mit den man Schrauben drehen könnte ohne dieses Gerät abzusetzen. Kein Plan, habe es nur kurz gesehen und finde diese Zeitschrift nicht mehr. Fand er ganz cool für Modellbau, kann mich nur an blau/schwarze Griffe erinnern... Also falls wer was weiss, nur zu


Sowas?


----------



## fone (24. November 2021)

Oder halt ein Wera-Set mit der Mini-Ratsche.

Fand ich tatsächlich schon ganz praktisch beim Bremsen justieren wenn die Bremszange innerhalb der Kettenstrebe sitzt und man wenig Spielraum hat.


----------



## Thebike69 (25. November 2021)

Guten morgen, 
ich Suche ein Charger 2.1 Upgrade Kit für die ZEB R. 
Gruß Mike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## goldencore (25. November 2021)

Ich suche ein Angebot für eine vernünftige Standpumpe.


----------



## k0p3 (25. November 2021)

JoeBlow Sport III Standpumpe
					

Bike 03/2019          Test: "Luftnummer: Standpumpen"           Testergebnis: "Testsieger" & Super (56 Pkt.)                  Standpumpe mit um 360° rotierbarem Schlauch: JoeBlow Sport III von...




					www.bike-discount.de
				




Die Pumpe ist top. Obs die woanders noch billiger gibt, musst halt mal schauen.


----------



## goldencore (25. November 2021)

Ja, die hatte ich auch schon im Blick. Der Preis ist gut. Taugt die auch gut zur tubeless Montage?


----------



## k0p3 (25. November 2021)

goldencore schrieb:


> Ja, die hatte ich auch schon im Blick. Der Preis ist gut. Taugt die auch gut zur tubeless Montage?


Nein. Das kriegst Du mit der nicht wirklich hin.
Da brauchst eine mit großem Druckluftreservoir.









						JoeBlow Booster Standpumpe - Schwarz
					

Halb Luftkompressor - Halb Standpumpe. Als ultimative Lösung zur Montage hartnäckiger Tubeless Reifen vereint die JoeBlow™ Booster die Vorteile eines Luft-Kompressors mit der Mobilität einer Standpumpe. Der Aluminiumzylinder mit einem...




					www.bike-mailorder.de
				



Aber selbst mit Kompressor scheitere ich bei mancher Rad-Reifen Kombi.


----------



## Chief-Roberts84 (25. November 2021)

Aus meiner Sicht auch eher vom Reifen abhängig. Kenda mit der normalen Aaron Pumpe = kein Problem.

AARON Sport One – Fahrradpumpe für alle Ventile mit Manometer - Standpumpe für Rennrad, E-Bike, Mountainbike - Luftpumpe für französisches Ventil, Autoventil, Fahrradventil und Adapter https://www.amazon.de/dp/B08FJDG9X2/ref=cm_sw_r_apan_glt_i_GX9A6DCQ1TZ7C18R1Y06?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1

Die ist übrigens wirklich gut. Kein Schnäppchen, aber qualitativ top. Habe noch eine SKS und Dunlop Standpumpe im Einsatz. Die sind Schrott dagegen.


----------



## goldencore (25. November 2021)

Ich habe bis jetzt eigentlich alle meine Reifen mit meiner Billo-Pumpe, die jetzt die Grätsche gemacht hat, zum Ploppen gebracht.


----------



## Frodijak (25. November 2021)

…


----------



## k0p3 (25. November 2021)

Dann zieh mal nen Maxxis Shorty mit DH Karkasse auf. Da bricht Du Dir schon die Finger nur um den bei einer SC Reserve Felge überhaupt übers Felgenhorn zu bringen.

Das ploppt nie und nimmer mit einer normalen Pumpe.


----------



## goldencore (25. November 2021)

Ich wollte nicht bestreiten, dass es Kombis gibt, wo es mit einer normalen Pumpe nicht geht. Bei mir hat bisher ZTR MK3 mit Conti Baron, Kaiser und Speci Eliminator problemlos geklappt.


----------



## k0p3 (25. November 2021)

goldencore schrieb:


> Ich wollte nicht bestreiten, dass es Kombis gibt, wo es mit einer normalen Pumpe nicht geht. Bei mir hat bisher ZTR MK3 mit Conti Baron, Kaiser und Speci Eliminator problemlos geklappt.



Wollte nur darauf hinweisen, dass die Pumpen im Allgemeinen nicht unbedingt zur Tubelessmontage taugen. Nicht das nachher die Enttäuschung groß ist. 

Wenn man aber schon Erfahrung mit tubeless hat, ist das natürlich keine neue Erkenntnis.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## goldencore (25. November 2021)

Alles klar


----------



## k0p3 (25. November 2021)

Gibts irgendwo eine XG1295 oder XG1299 Kassette zum Superschnapperpreis? Hat da mal jemand was entdeckt?


----------



## marcossa (25. November 2021)

Hat jemand nen Lampendeal für Lupine Leuchten gesehen?


----------



## reinivandu (25. November 2021)

marcossa schrieb:


> Hat jemand nen Lampendeal für Lupine Leuchten gesehen?


Nen 10% Rabattcode fürn gesamten einkauf rückte die nette dame vom lupineshop service raus auf meine mail anfrage was möglich wäre weil mir mein Stangenhalter für die piko gebrochen war...  waren dann auch 45€ ersparnis für die neue piko + Zubehör für die Gattin besser als nichts....
Vielleicht ganz dreist einfach so ne mail schreiben obs rabatte gibt....
Fragen kost nix
Lg


----------



## Frankenracer (25. November 2021)

Hallo suche für den Winter eine lange Thermo Bike Hose wenn einer ein gutes Angebot zum Black Friday hat bitte her damit danke


----------



## Frankenracer (25. November 2021)

Hallo suche für den Winter eine lange Thermo Bike Hose wenn einer ein gutes Angebot zum Black Friday hat bitte her damit danke


----------



## platt_ziege (25. November 2021)

Frankenracer schrieb:


> Hallo suche für den Winter eine lange Thermo Bike Hose wenn einer ein gutes Angebot zum Black Friday hat bitte her damit danke


bc mit 20% auf vaude für die warm bib.
hab ich auch, nix zu meckern, nur dass ich sie vor 2 jahren bei jeff für <30€ erworben hab.


----------



## san82 (26. November 2021)

Thebike69 schrieb:


> Guten morgen,
> ich Suche ein Charger 2.1 Upgrade Kit für die ZEB R.
> Gruß Mike



Auf BC ist er aktuell Verfügbar und es gibt sogar einen 15% Rabatt Code auf RS Produkte.


----------



## platt_ziege (26. November 2021)

Frankenracer schrieb:


> Hallo suche für den Winter eine lange Thermo Bike Hose wenn einer ein gutes Angebot zum Black Friday hat bitte her damit danke








						Northwave Force 2 Trägerhose Lang, Schwarz | Bikeinn
					

Kaufen Sie Northwave Force 2 Trägerhose Lang  - Schwarz, Radhosen von Herrenkleidung für nur 49.49 €. Finden Sie radfahren Angebote in Bikeinn | Schnelle Lieferung




					www.bikeinn.com


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spiky76 (26. November 2021)

Frankenracer schrieb:


> Hallo suche für den Winter eine lange Thermo Bike Hose wenn einer ein gutes Angebot zum Black Friday hat bitte her damit danke


Wie sieht es denn hiermit aus:
Sportful WS Super Bibtight

Habe noch keine Erfahrung mit der Hose, hat aber in Tests super abgeschnitte, weshalb ich heute selbst bestellt habe…


----------



## freerideandi (26. November 2021)

Suche ne Öhlins Lightweight Feder…weiß jemand ob es die gerade irgendwo im Angebot gibt?


----------



## san82 (26. November 2021)

gibt es irgendwo nen leichten CC / DC oder Trailrahmen 29 Zoll im Angebot?


----------



## mrwulf (26. November 2021)

….verklickt 🤪


----------



## hagelus (26. November 2021)

Suche Laufrad für hinten  in 27,5 zoll, 142mm x 12 (nonboost), Maulweite 25-30mm, 6 Loch Bremsscheibe.
Einsatzbereich:  all-mountain für eine 54 kg Dame. Muss also keine superstabile enduro Felge sein.
Hauptsache schee bilig  😅  vllt. hat auch jemand noch was im Keller rumliegen


----------



## mrwulf (27. November 2021)

k0p3 schrieb:


> Gibts irgendwo eine XG1295 oder XG1299 Kassette zum Superschnapperpreis? Hat da mal jemand was entdeckt?



Bike components hat die XG-1295 50-10 Kassette mit 15% Code für 254€….günstiger gibt es die derzeit leider nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## k0p3 (27. November 2021)

mrwulf schrieb:


> Bike components hat die XG-1295 50-10 Kassette mit 15% Code für 254€….günstiger gibt es die derzeit leider nicht.



Der Preis wäre top, aber leider nicht lieferbar


----------



## Fieser-Kardinal (28. November 2021)

Leichte, dünne Regenjacke für den Sommer zum Verstauen in der Trikot Tasche gesucht. Wind- und Wasserdicht ganz wichtig.


----------



## ichmagtoastbrot (28. November 2021)

bobons schrieb:


> Gerade bei #eBayKleinanzeigen gefunden. Wie findest du das?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hatte mal einen Beddo Tabu, ist mir nach 2 Wochen sehr komisch gerissen (Von der Schweißnaht weg weiter durchs Oberrohr)(Kann leider nichts zur Garantie sagen, da gebraucht gekauft). Schwer ist das Teil mit 2,75kg auch


----------



## freerideandi (29. November 2021)

Suche günstige DUB Kurbel mit Boost Standart…170mm


----------



## Newmi (30. November 2021)

Suche aktuell Naben in den Spezifikationen:

VR: Hope Pro4, 20x110 (non Boost), J-Bend, 28h und in Schwarz für unter 90€ und lieferbar
+
HR: DT 350 (2021) 12x148 Boost, J-Bend,  XD und 28h für unter 177€ und lieferbar!

Erledigt!!


----------



## Mantipede (8. Dezember 2021)

Fieser-Kardinal schrieb:


> Leichte, dünne Regenjacke für den Sommer zum Verstauen in der Trikot Tasche gesucht. Wind- und Wasserdicht ganz wichtig.











						Nukeproof Blackline Jacke (2,5-lagig, leicht verstaubar) | Chain Reaction
					

Nukeproof Blackline Jacke (2,5-lagig, leicht verstaubar) - Lowest Prices and FREE shipping available from The World's largest online bike store - Chain Reaction Cycles



					www.chainreactioncycles.com
				




bin mit der sehr zufrieden, die passt gepackt in einen flaschenhalter der evoc hipbag 3l, daher müsste sie auch in eine trikottasche passen 

leider grad nicht so günstig in der black friday week gabs die für 105


----------



## mzonq (8. Dezember 2021)

k0p3 schrieb:


> Der Preis wäre top, aber leider nicht lieferbar


ich habe nur das gefunden, weil ich auch was brauche, ob das ein Schnapper ist   









						MTB Kassette SRAM Eagle X01 XG-1295 - 12-fach - schwarz um     298,99 € statt     434,00 €
					

Finden Sie eine riesen Auswahl an Produkten auf www.alltricks.de




					www.alltricks.de


----------



## k0p3 (8. Dezember 2021)

mzonq schrieb:


> ich habe nur das gefunden, weil ich auch was brauche, ob das ein Schnapper ist
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich sage mal... Günstig, aber auch nur handelsüblicher Preis. 
Danke trotzdem.


----------



## youdontknow (9. Dezember 2021)

Suche einen Stopper von Shimano für´s Hinterrad in günstig.
4 Kolben sind kein muss, auch wenn grad ne Zee dran ist (die jetzt undicht ist).


----------



## momijishohin (9. Dezember 2021)

Hallo,

suche ein neues Santa Cruz Reserve 29" 30mm I9 Vorderrad.

Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reflux (24. Dezember 2021)

Suche einen 29“ Boost LRS - idealerweise 6 Loch Aufnahme, Shimano Freilauf und 25-30er Maulweite und unter 1900Gramm


----------



## Martin31008 (26. Dezember 2021)

Suche Fox 32 oder 34 nur in orange 29 Zoll 100-120 mm für unter 1200 €


----------



## PST (26. Dezember 2021)

Martin31008 schrieb:


> Suche Fox 32 oder 34 nur in orange 29 Zoll 100-120 mm für unter 1200 €


liquid-life


----------



## mr.fish (27. Dezember 2021)

Suche einen Gravel Laufradsatz, ab ca. 23mm Innenweite, 12x100/12x142, XD(R) Freilauf, <=1750G, <300€.
Hat wer einen Tipp?


----------



## mip86 (27. Dezember 2021)

mr.fish schrieb:


> Suche einen Gravel Laufradsatz, ab ca. 23mm Innenweite, 12x100/12x142, XD(R) Freilauf, <=1750G, <300€.
> Hat wer einen Tipp?


Schau mal hier: DT350 XR361 (22,5mm) mit GS um die 300:








						DT Swiss DT 350 CL on XR 361 Asym Front Wheel | Chain Reaction
					

DT Swiss DT 350 CL on XR 361 Asym Front Wheel - Lowest Prices and FREE shipping available from The World's largest online bike store - Chain Reaction Cycles



					www.chainreactioncycles.com
				












						DT Swiss DT 350 on XR 361 Asymmetric Rear Wheel | Chain Reaction
					

DT Swiss DT 350 on XR 361 Asymmetric Rear Wheel - Lowest Prices and FREE shipping available from The World's largest online bike store - Chain Reaction Cycles



					www.chainreactioncycles.com


----------



## mr.fish (27. Dezember 2021)

Danke! Auf was bezieht sich denn das "Asymmetric"? Ist das eine spezial Zentrierung à la Cannondale?
Oder einfach nur Offset Speichenlöcher?


----------



## mip86 (27. Dezember 2021)

mr.fish schrieb:


> Danke! Auf was bezieht sich denn das "Asymmetric"? Ist das eine spezial Zentrierung à la Cannondale?


Nein, auf die Felge: https://r2-bike.com/DT-SWISS-Felge-...EwH6fasvTp2WrchS_CWdWVhdmPKqH_-4aAldpEALw_wcB

Ich habe die Laufräder bereits gekauft und erhalten. Einwandfrei! Scheinen Restbestände von Santa Cruz (Stigmata) zu sein.


----------



## mr.fish (27. Dezember 2021)

Perfekt - Danke, ist bestellt!


----------



## mip86 (27. Dezember 2021)

mr.fish schrieb:


> Perfekt - Danke, ist bestellt!


Gerne doch und viel Spaß damit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freetourer (27. Dezember 2021)

mip86 schrieb:


> Schau mal hier: DT350 XR361 (22,5mm) mit GS um die 300:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





mip86 schrieb:


> Nein, auf die Felge: https://r2-bike.com/DT-SWISS-Felge-...EwH6fasvTp2WrchS_CWdWVhdmPKqH_-4aAldpEALw_wcB
> 
> Ich habe die Laufräder bereits gekauft und erhalten. Einwandfrei! Scheinen Restbestände von Santa Cruz (Stigmata) zu sein.



Interessant.

- Wieviele Rastpunkte hat der Freilauf?

- Hast Du die Laufräder mal gewogen bzw. kannst Du sie mal wiegen?

- Wieviele Speichen haben die Laufräder?

- Weißt Du zufällig welche Speichen verbaut sind? - Bzw. könntest Du evtl vielleicht sogar einmal den Durchmesser nachmessen?

Merci.


----------



## mip86 (2. Januar 2022)

Ich suche eine Pike Ultimate 29“ 150mm 42mm Offset in Silber.


----------



## Chief-Roberts84 (5. Januar 2022)

Suche eine ZEB Select Plus in 29", Federweg wenn möglich 180 oder 190 mm (aber anderer auch ok, dann wird mit passendem AirShaft umgebaut). Neu oder gebraucht unter 600,-


----------



## Flo7 (6. Januar 2022)

Gibt die M8120 XT 4 Kolben Bremse irgendwo günstiger als 270€?


----------



## LarsLangfinger (13. Januar 2022)

Suche 1 Schnäppchen für 29er Enduro Reifen, Baron, WildEnduro, Assegai oder sowas was man im Winter gebrauchen könnte


----------



## turzol (13. Januar 2022)

Suche nach XG-1299 XX1 Cassette 10-50T in Rainbow gunstiger als 350€


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DeluXer (13. Januar 2022)

turzol schrieb:


> Suche nach XG-1299 XX1 Cassette 10-50T in Rainbow gunstiger als 350€











						SRAM, Kassette XG-1299 | Fahrradanhänger, Kinderwagen & mehr | BIKEBOX Onlineshop
					

Sram XG-1299 Eagle Kasette 12-fach online bei Bikebox bestellen ➤ XD™ Driver Body✓ leichte Schaltung✓ CNC Konstruktion aus CrMo Stahl ➤ versandkostenfrei




					www.bikebox-shop.de


----------



## MAster (16. Januar 2022)

Suche eine bezahlbare Hinterradnabe 148x12 mit Microspline. Keine Shimano
Danke für sachdienliche Tipps


----------



## freetourer (16. Januar 2022)

MAster schrieb:


> Suche eine bezahlbare Hinterradnabe 148x12 mit Microspline. Keine Shimano
> Danke für sachdienliche Tipps


Was heißt denn bezahlbar?

Evtl habe ich noch eine DT 350 J-Bend Centerlock abzugeben


----------



## der-gute (16. Januar 2022)

freetourer schrieb:


> Was heißt denn bezahlbar?
> 
> Evtl habe ich noch eine DT 350 J-Bend Centerlock abzugeben


Da hätte ich ggf. Interesse daran! Wenn du sie loswerden willst und er die nicht will -> PN


----------



## xrated (16. Januar 2022)

MAster schrieb:


> Suche eine bezahlbare Hinterradnabe 148x12 mit Microspline. Keine Shimano
> Danke für sachdienliche Tipps


ARC MT009


----------



## MAster (16. Januar 2022)

xrated schrieb:


> ARC MT009


Hast du die selber und Erfahrung?


----------



## xrated (16. Januar 2022)

Ja hab schon die zweite. Dazu sehr feine Verzahnung.


----------



## suoixon (16. Januar 2022)

hier stand Mist


----------



## MAster (16. Januar 2022)

xrated schrieb:


> Ja hab schon die zweite. Dazu sehr feine Verzahnung.


Das ist bei nem Fully eher blöd wegen Pedal Kickback 40-60 Klicks würden mir reichen. Wo hast die bestellt? Wie lief das mit dem Zoll?


----------



## Nd-60 (16. Januar 2022)

MAster schrieb:


> Das ist bei nem Fully eher blöd wegen Pedal Kickback 40-60 Klicks würden mir reichen. Wo hast die bestellt? Wie lief das mit dem Zoll?


Wenn du bei AliX bestellst, ist alles bis 150 Euro erledigt. MwSt wird direkt beim Kauf bezahlt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hans7 (23. Januar 2022)

Suche eine Formula Selva 29" 140 bis 160mm
Aktuell finde ich so gut wie keine vorrätige, geschützte denn zu einem guten Preis


----------



## unknownbeats (23. Januar 2022)

hat jemand ne idee wo ich trickstuff power 250 bremsbeläge -für shimano xt. bestellen kann finde niegends einen händler der sie vorrätig hat
danke und gruss


----------



## wesone (23. Januar 2022)

Hallo, hat jemand einen Tipp wo ich stinknormale Shimano Bremsscheiben mit Centerlock (Größe 203 mm und 180 mm) z.Z. günstig bekomme?


----------



## Halorider (23. Januar 2022)

wesone schrieb:


> Hallo, hat jemand einen Tipp wo ich stinknormale Shimano Bremsscheiben mit Centerlock (Größe 203 mm und 180 mm) z.Z. günstig bekomme?


Bike24


----------



## CrEeK99 (28. Januar 2022)

Hallo!
Hat jemand einen Tipp für eine 12-fach Kassette für XD Freilauf?
e*13 TSR+ ist aktuell eher teuer. War letzten Sommer deutlich günstiger...
SRAM GX ginge auch.


----------



## Aloha_Joe (28. Januar 2022)

ich fahr auf meinem HG eine Sunrace, mit der bin ich sehr zufrieden.
Hier ist gerade noch eine lieferbar für XD:





						SunRace Csmz91X 12-Geschwindigkeits-Xd-Driver-Kassette, 10-50T x 12 Geschwindigkeiten, Schwarz : Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit
					

SunRace Csmz91X 12-Geschwindigkeits-Xd-Driver-Kassette, 10-50T x 12 Geschwindigkeiten, Schwarz : Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit



					www.amazon.de


----------



## Eile7 (30. Januar 2022)

Suche ein Fahrradträger, Platz für 2-3 Fahrräder, (davon auch ein E MTB meiner Frau), sprich 2.6er Reifen sollten reinpassen und die Klemmung sollte dementsprechend sein.

Thule Velospace XT wäre mein Favorit, der aber dementsprechend teuer ist.

Atera scheinen die meisten Träger nur auf 2.4er Reifen ausgelegt zu sein.

Falls jemand ein Schnäppchen für einen Fahrradträger weiß, gern Bescheid geben, Marke primär zweitrangig.


----------



## heliusdh (30. Januar 2022)

Eile7 schrieb:


> Suche ein Fahrradträger, Platz für 2-3 Fahrräder, (davon auch ein E MTB meiner Frau), sprich 2.6er Reifen sollten reinpassen.
> 
> Thule Velospace XT wäre mein Favorit, der aber dementsprechend teuer ist.
> 
> ...


Der XT3 liegt gerade bei 639€.
Ab und an gibt es den für 545€ neu.
Eine gute Alternative hatte ich damals nicht gefunden. Den Westfalie Bikelander gibt es leider nur für 2 Bikes


----------



## heliusdh (30. Januar 2022)

Es gibt noch den Velocompact für 3 Bikes, allerdings ist der Haltebügel schmaler und niedriger. Ist gefummel beim befestigen.... Liegt aktuell bei ca 570€


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## walfersama (30. Januar 2022)

Eile7 schrieb:


> Suche ein Fahrradträger, Platz für 2-3 Fahrräder, (davon auch ein E MTB meiner Frau), sprich 2.6er Reifen sollten reinpassen und die Klemmung sollte dementsprechend sein.
> 
> Thule Velospace XT wäre mein Favorit, der aber dementsprechend teuer ist.
> 
> ...


Atera E-Bike ml.

Da passen eddy current 2,6 ohne Probleme in die rastschalen.


----------



## dinopfugs (30. Januar 2022)

Jemand ne Idee wo ich das Rival Powermeter Upgrade (Wide 127,5mm) etwas günstiger abstauben kann?!


----------



## NewK (2. Februar 2022)

Suche ein Angebot über einen Coil Dämpfer mit 216x57 für ein Specialized Enduro.
Aktuell ist ein FOX DHX2 Performance Elite Coil 2017 (200x57, Coil 500x3,35) verbaut, der ist aber nur geliehen.


----------



## Wiesbaden_Er (4. Februar 2022)

Suche nen Nabendynamo Shutter Precision PD-8 Disk 6-Loch in schwarz für 32 Loch Felge
Aktuell kenne ich BC ca 95€ ..


----------



## bobons (7. Februar 2022)

Wiesbaden_Er schrieb:


> Suche nen Nabendynamo Shutter Precision PD-8 Disk 6-Loch in schwarz für 32 Loch Felge
> Aktuell kenne ich BC ca 95€ ..


Bei Nubuk ein paar Euro billiger, bei CNC ein paar Cent billiger:








						Shutter Precision Nabendynamo Pd-8 Disc 32-Loch Schwarz | Nubuk Bikes
					

Shutter Precision Nabendynamo Pd-8 Disc 32-Loch Schwarz bei Nubuk Bikes kaufen ★★★★★ ✓ Bike Leasing ✓ Finanzierung ✓ Profi-Beratung ✓ Riesige Auswahl




					www.nubuk-bikes.de


----------



## dinopfugs (9. Februar 2022)

Ich suche eine Assos Equipe RS S9 in XS zu akzeptablem Kurs. die S finde ich zu Hauf aber da ich klein und schmächtig bin und/oder mich wie ne Presswurst fühlen will brauche ich die XS


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san82 (10. Februar 2022)

Ich suche eine Shimano SLX oder XT 2 Kolben Bremse (HR) zu nem guten Kurs. Gibt es aktuell nichts oder?


----------



## fred-funkel (10. Februar 2022)

Hallo. ich würde einen Sram _GX Eagle AXS_ upgrade Kit suchen für einen guten Preis. danke!


----------



## Flo7 (10. Februar 2022)

fred-funkel schrieb:


> Hallo. ich würde einen Sram _GX Eagle AXS_ upgrade Kit suchen für einen guten Preis. danke!


419 bei komking


----------



## rey1 (13. Februar 2022)

Ganze Schaltgruppen sind ja grad schwierig zu bekommen, deswegen schau ich grad nach Einzelkomponenten..

Die RS405 STIs mit Bremssattel gingen letztes Jahr noch für ~160€ im Angebot über den Thresen, jetzt für 250€ auf eBay.

Gibts da grad was irgendwo?


----------



## bobons (13. Februar 2022)

rey1 schrieb:


> Ganze Schaltgruppen sind ja grad schwierig zu bekommen, deswegen schau ich grad nach Einzelkomponenten..
> 
> Die RS405 STIs mit Bremssattel gingen letztes Jahr noch für ~160€ im Angebot über den Thresen, jetzt für 250€ auf eBay.
> 
> Gibts da grad was irgendwo?


10-fach mit Bremssattel hier für 80 Euro: https://www.cnc-bike.de/shimano-disc-brake-road-rs405br-rs405-fach-rechts-p-20175.html

2-fach ist leider nirgendwo lieferbar...


----------



## rey1 (13. Februar 2022)

bobons schrieb:


> 10-fach mit Bremssattel hier für 80 Euro: https://www.cnc-bike.de/shimano-disc-brake-road-rs405br-rs405-fach-rechts-p-20175.html
> 
> 2-fach ist leider nirgendwo lieferbar...


OK das ist schon mal cool danke, aber kommt der linke 2-fach je wieder?
Werden die überhaupt noch produziert wenn die überall ausverkauft sind?


----------



## bobons (14. Februar 2022)

rey1 schrieb:


> OK das ist schon mal cool danke, aber kommt der linke 2-fach je wieder?
> Werden die überhaupt noch produziert wenn die überall ausverkauft sind?


Das steht in den Sternen...
Ich würde versuchen, die neueren, schlankeren Tiagra ST-4720 zu bekommen, da sollte die Verfügbarkeit besser sein, oder die Gravel-Variante GRX 400. Aber auch da musst du bei der Schnäppchenjagd viel Geduld haben.


----------



## dinopfugs (15. Februar 2022)

dinopfugs schrieb:


> Ich suche eine Assos Equipe RS S9 in XS zu akzeptablem Kurs. die S finde ich zu Hauf aber da ich klein und schmächtig bin und/oder mich wie ne Presswurst fühlen will brauche ich die XS



Bike-Discount hat sie gerade für 100€ im Angbeot!


----------



## igi1 (15. Februar 2022)

Suche einen günstigen dt swiss 1700er 29 Zoll lrs non boost.


----------



## LarsLangfinger (15. Februar 2022)

Suche einen Butcher Grid T9 und Elli Grid T7 in 29x2,3 - hat wer momentan Reifen im Angebot?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martin31008 (15. Februar 2022)

Ich suche einen Bosch Powertube Akku 500wh in vertikal

und einen Satz Shimano hydraulische Scheibenbremsen Shimano MT200 oder ähnliches


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (17. Februar 2022)

LarsLangfinger schrieb:


> Suche einen Butcher Grid T9 und Elli Grid T7 in 29x2,3 - hat wer momentan Reifen im Angebot?


hätte die nahezu ungefahren in Soil Searching. Bei Interesse PM


----------



## LarsLangfinger (17. Februar 2022)

Schnitzelfreund schrieb:


> hätte die nahezu ungefahren in Soil Searching. Bei Interesse PM


Danke dir, habe ich aber nun bestellt


----------



## CrossX (18. Februar 2022)

Ich suche ein Garmin Varia RTL515. Günstigeres Angebot bisher bei Alltricks für 169€ inkl Gutschein. 
Gibt's das noch irgendwo günstiger?


----------



## Chris_2012 (18. Februar 2022)

CrossX schrieb:


> Ich suche ein Garmin Varia RTL515. Günstigeres Angebot bisher bei Alltricks für 169€ inkl Gutschein.
> Gibt's das noch irgendwo günstiger?


Ich hab es für 149 bei Alltricks bestellt, du musst nur den Preis etwas beobachten.


----------



## CrossX (18. Februar 2022)

Chris_2012 schrieb:


> Ich hab es für 149 bei Alltricks bestellt, du musst nur den Preis etwas beobachten.


Danke für den Tipp. Kommt das regelmäßig für den Preis rein?


----------



## Chris_2012 (18. Februar 2022)

CrossX schrieb:


> Danke für den Tipp. Kommt das regelmäßig für den Preis rein?


Zuletzt Ende November, da habe ich zugeschlagen.  



			https://www.idealo.de/preisvergleich/OffersOfProduct/200551000_-varia-bike-radar-rtl515-garmin.html


----------



## sir-florian (18. Februar 2022)

Suche Carbon Race Hardtail in Medium

Scott Scale, Cdale FSI, Epic HT, ...

So in der 4-6k Klasse


----------



## Thebike69 (21. Februar 2022)

Hallo,
Suche eine Hopper Intro Rampe!
Gerne auch gebraucht!
Bester Preis bisher 168€…


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boblike (25. Februar 2022)

Suche einen Endura MT500 one piece 2 in XXL für weniger als 441€


----------



## Remux (28. Februar 2022)

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einer günstigen und brauchbaren Vario Sattelstütze mit ca 170mm Hub und 31,6er Klemmung. Am besten mit Remote.
Günstig=maximal 150€, besser weniger 

Dachte an etwas wie eine Brand X Ascend XL, da gibt es aber derzeit nichts reduziertes


----------



## Goldi03421 (28. Februar 2022)

Remux schrieb:


> Ich bin auf der Suche nach einer günstigen und brauchbaren Vario Sattelstütze mit ca 170mm Hub und 31,6er Klemmung. Am besten mit Remote.
> Günstig=maximal 150€, besser weniger
> 
> Dachte an etwas wie eine Brand X Ascend XL, da gibt es aber derzeit nichts reduziertes



Kenne das Modell nicht aber bin kurz vorm Lesen deiner Suche bei Mydealz drüber gestolpert. 






						MTB Neatt Teleskop Sattelstütze Interne (mit remote/568g) - 30.9/31.6-460-150mm + Carbon Lenker 780mm €59.49 (2 Farben/210g) | mydealz
					






					www.mydealz.de


----------



## Remux (28. Februar 2022)

Die hab ich gesehen, allerdings sieht das nicht nach einer tranz x aus. Die Bewertungen sind auch sehr durchwachsen


----------



## michael66 (28. Februar 2022)

Ich finde diese von Alutech nicht schlecht,kostet 199€ aber komplett mit Trigger und einstellbarem Hub.
Dazu auch bis zu 200 mm Hub erhältlich,kannst ja auch einen Preisvorschlag machen.





						Twinworks Variostütze 31,6mm | Bikemarkt.MTB-News.de
					

Twinworks Variostütze 31,6mm, Die TWINWORKS Dropper Post hat ein Einbaumaß von 31.6mm und ist in drei Hub-Ausführungen erhältlich. Es fällt die Wahl zwischen einer Maximallänge v…




					bikemarkt.mtb-news.de


----------



## Tich (2. März 2022)

Suche ein Shimano 12-speed Upgrade Kit (Deore oder SLX, gerne auch XT-Trigger) in VERFÜGBAR (max. 2 Monate Lieferzeit) und ca. 200€ Schmerzgrenze.
Referenzangebot bei R2, allerdings 3-4 Monate Lieferzeit (die vmtl. dann auch nicht passt): https://r2-bike.com/SHIMANO-SLX-Upg...sette-10-51-Teeth-Shifter-SL-M7100-with-Clamp
Ein passendes NW-Kettenblatt für Race-Face Kurbel in Oval und 32z wäre auch toll.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## seto2 (2. März 2022)

Suche.fur den Schwiegervater ein Fahrradschloss. Sicherheitslevel ca. 6 von 10.
Empfehlungen und Quellen sind willkommen.
Danke im voraus


----------



## daniel77 (3. März 2022)

Suche 2x Continental MountainKing Protection in 2.3x29“

bei BC momentan für um die 40€/Stück ?
Hat das jemand günstiger gesehen?


----------



## sauerlaender75 (3. März 2022)

hm, ich sehe sie bei BC für 44,99

bei Bike-mailorder für

42.99









						Mountain King 29x2.3 Zoll
					

Der Mountain King 2.3 bietet ein besonders komfortables Fahrverhalten. Durch den größeren Durchmesser rollt der Reifen leichter über die Hindernisse, zeigt mehr Traktion und schmiegt sich so dem Trail an, statt bloß darüber...




					www.bike-mailorder.de
				




dort kann man noch einen 5€ Newslettergutschein generieren.


----------



## Svartaperlan (3. März 2022)

10% für BMO: 89B06881
Dann bist du wenigstens unter 40


----------



## der-gute (6. März 2022)

Suche Aufbewahrungssystem für ca. 5 Räder in der Garage. Von 8 bis fast 30 kg müssen die tragen können. An der wandhängend mit der Möglichkeit, die Räder an die wand zu klappen…was gibts da gutes?


----------



## dino113 (6. März 2022)

Sowas hier. Da ist aber bei 16 kg Schluss. Wird schwierig, denke ich, was für bis zu 30kg zu finden








						Swing-Up EX Bike Holder Fahrradwandhalter
					

Mit dem Swing-Up EX Bike Holder lässt sich das Fahrrad bequem zur Seite schwenken und bietet dabei Platz für Reifen & Laufräder mit einer max. Gesamthöhe von 8 cm sowie einer maximalen Breite von 6,6 cm....




					www.bike-discount.de


----------



## Rad-ab (6. März 2022)

der-gute schrieb:


> Suche Aufbewahrungssystem für ca. 5 Räder in der Garage. Von 8 bis fast 30 kg müssen die tragen können. An der wandhängend mit der Möglichkeit, die Räder an die wand zu klappen…was gibts da gutes?











						Steadyrack: Cleverer Wandhalter für das Rad - MTB-News.de
					

Steadyrack bietet mit ihrem Radständer eine clevere und simple Möglichkeit, um sein Rad platzsparend an die Wand zu hängen.




					www.mtb-news.de
				




Auch mit E-Bike kein Problem.
Bin extrem zufrieden mit den Dingern.... 

Weil es ja der Schnäppchen Thread ist: bei keepa nen Preisalarm für Amazon setzen...sind da immer mal wieder im Angebot....


----------



## DeluXer (6. März 2022)

der-gute schrieb:


> Suche Aufbewahrungssystem für ca. 5 Räder in der Garage. Von 8 bis fast 30 kg müssen die tragen können. An der wandhängend mit der Möglichkeit, die Räder an die wand zu klappen…was gibts da gutes?


Ich hab die hier und bin soweit zufrieden:


			https://www.bike24.de/p1131961.html?q=velo%20hing


----------



## dino113 (6. März 2022)

DeluXer schrieb:


> Ich hab die hier und bin soweit zufrieden:
> 
> 
> https://www.bike24.de/p1131961.html?q=velo%20hing


Die hatte ich gesucht und nicht gefunden. 

Mal die Beschreibung durchgelesen?
Belastbarkeit: 22,7g😂😂😂


----------



## wesone (9. März 2022)

Hallo zusammen,
wo ist den aktuell die Sram GX Eagle Cassette 10-52T zu einem guten Kurs erhältlich ( in lieferbar). Freue mich über Tipps und  Hinweise.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TearZz (9. März 2022)

wesone schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> wo ist den aktuell die Sram GX Eagle Cassette 10-52T zu einem guten Kurs erhältlich ( in lieferbar). Freue mich über Tipps und  Hinweise.







__





						Sram GX Eagle Kassette 10-52 Zaehne lunar 12 fach XG-1275 - TNC-Hamburg
					

Sram GX Eagle Kassette 10-52 Zaehne lunar 12 fach XG-1275: Kassette Sram GX Eagle 12 fach Die neuen Sram GX Eagle Komponenten, die preiswerte und robuste Ausfuehrung der 12 fach Eagle Komponenten von Sram mit einem Kettenblatt und der 12 fach Kassette mit 10 - 50 oder 10-52 Zaehnen bieten jetzt...




					www.tnc-hamburg.com


----------



## affenmann1st (13. März 2022)

Hallo zusammen, ich suche ein Angebot für die vaude moab softshell Jacke (Version egal),  oder eine alternative dazu!


----------



## Stetox (22. März 2022)

Sirman05 schrieb:


> Hey, hat irgendjemand eine Fox 38 Factory oder eine Fox 40 Factory im Angebot gesehen?


Hier passt es besser rein


----------



## Jierdan (25. März 2022)

Ich suche dieses 104mm-Stahl-Kettenblatt mit 32t (11.6215.112.000) und lieferbar... jemand ne Idee?









						Truvativ 4-Arm Singlespeed Chainring, steel, 104 mm Bolt Circle Diameter
					

Technical Information:Application:MTB, SingleMaterial:steelPitch Circle Diameter:104 mm (4-arm)Colour Index:black:manufacturer designation, " matte black"silver:manufacturer designation, " tech silver"Manufacturer Numbers:32 tooth/silver:11.6215.112.




					www.bike-components.de


----------



## LarsLangfinger (27. März 2022)

Suche Klick-Pedals, würde gerne mal das Match System ausprobieren.


----------



## petrol (29. März 2022)

Ich suche eigentlich gar kein Schnäppchen, mir würde schon Verfügbarkeit reichen. 10fach Kassette am liebsten Schimano alles unter xt


----------



## nils_cyclist (30. März 2022)

petrol schrieb:


> Ich suche eigentlich gar kein Schnäppchen, mir würde schon Verfügbarkeit reichen. 10fach Kassette am liebsten Schimano alles unter xt


Was denn für eine Kassette suchst du denn?


----------



## petrol (30. März 2022)

10fach shimano, mehr als 40 zähne sollte es nicht schaffen. 36 minimum 
im Moment ist 11-36 verbaut


----------



## nils_cyclist (30. März 2022)

petrol schrieb:


> 10fach shimano, mehr als 40 zähne sollte es nicht schaffen. 36 minimum
> im Moment ist 11-36 verbaut


Nicht ganz leicht, aber immerhin günstig und verfügbar ;-)
Link: https://www.decathlon.de/p/kassette-10-fach-11x36/_/R-p-100606?mc=8333196


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## retrogroup (30. März 2022)

Hallo zusammen,

ich suche eine Bremse auf dem Niveau der Shimano XT M8120 für ein leichteres E-MTB (Komplett inkl. Scheiben).

Magura (MT5) ist nicht mein Favorit, mir gefallen die "hochwertigen" Plastikgriffe nicht wirklich.

Wenn jemand eine Idee hat immer her mit Angeboten und Ideen.

Danke und Grüße.


----------



## michael66 (30. März 2022)

retrogroup schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich suche eine Bremse auf dem Niveau der Shimano XT M8120 für ein leichteres E-MTB (Komplett inkl. Scheiben).
> 
> ...


Kommt drauf an wie hoch dein Budget ist, Formula Cura 4 oder Hayes Dominion A 4 gibt's relativ günstig.
Ansonsten die trp dhr EVO gab's vor kurzem für 329€ als Set jetzt leider um die 359€.
Also unter 350€ mit Scheiben wird es schwierig momentan, richtig günstig gibt es nur Magura und die sind auch nicht so meins.


----------



## heliusdh (30. März 2022)

michael66 schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an wie hoch dein Budget ist, Formula Cura 4 oder Hayes Dominion A 4 gibt's relativ günstig.
> Ansonsten die trp dhr EVO gab's vor kurzem für 329€ als Set jetzt leider um die 359€.
> Also unter 350€ mit Scheiben wird es schwierig momentan, richtig günstig gibt es nur Magura und die sind auch nicht so meins.


Wo gibt es die TRP EVO im Set


----------



## michael66 (30. März 2022)

heliusdh schrieb:


> Wo gibt es die TRP EVO im Set


Hab gerade nochmal nachgeschaut,bei eBay Kleinanzeigen verkauft der Händler der auch hier im Bikemarkt aktiv ist die trp dhr EVO als Set für VR/HR für 329€.
Der Händler heißt SM Bikes,hab dort auch schon ein paar mal eingekauft,lief alles super.


----------



## Fluhbike (1. April 2022)

Tich schrieb:


> Suche ein Shimano 12-speed Upgrade Kit (Deore oder SLX, gerne auch XT-Trigger) in VERFÜGBAR (max. 2 Monate Lieferzeit)


Hast du was gefunden? bin auch auf der Suche. Aber überall ausverkauft.


----------



## MAster (3. April 2022)

Bin auf der Suche nach nen guten Kurs für nen
DT Swiss EXC 1501 SPLINE ONE 29" Carbon Wheelset - 6-Bolt​Laufradsatz.
Aktuell bei bike24 für 1249.- evtl. gibt's den ja irgendwo mit Gutschein Combo billiger?

Danke & Grüße 

MAster


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Machiavelli (26. April 2022)

Suche Suntour Aion 35, 27,5. Schmerzgrenze 200,-


----------



## Steefan (26. April 2022)

Die hier würde ich beobachten:





__





						SR SUNTOUR Fork AION35 27.5" 140mm EVO BOOST 15x110mm Tapered Black (GSFAIONBLRPA0001) RCZ Bike Shop
					

<p><strong>SR SUNTOUR Fork AION35 27.5" 140mm EVO BOOST 15x110mm Tapered Black (GSFAIONBLRPA0001)</strong></p> <p>Travel: 140mm</p> <p>Stanchion: 35mm<br />Steerer: 1.5> 1 1/8 Tapered , Aluminium<br />BOOST 15x110mm<br /><br /><br /></p>




					www.rczbikeshop.com
				






Die wurde letztens mit Code *RCZLF29 *für 173,-- angeboten. Da sie noch nicht ausverkauft ist, gehe ich davon aus, dass der Code wieder kommen wird.


----------



## Machiavelli (26. April 2022)

Steefan schrieb:


> Die hier würde ich beobachten:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Danke! Die habe ich schon bestellt  Bis die aber irgendwann kommt, kann noch einige Zeit vergehen.


----------



## spiky76 (27. April 2022)

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem guten Angebot eine SRAM Eagle X01 Kette.
Gab es häufiger mal für knapp 46€ bei amazon aber aktuell scheint der Preis stabil hoch zu sein.


----------



## GrazerTourer (28. April 2022)

Kann mich bitte jemand taggen, wenn wo die Conti Milch oder eine andere Ammoniak freie im Angebot ist? Nur große Gebinde, keine kleinen mini Fläschchen.  danke


----------



## dino113 (28. April 2022)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Kann mich bitte jemand taggen, wenn wo die Conti Milch oder eine andere Ammoniak freie im Angebot ist? Nur große Gebinde, keine kleinen mini Fläschchen.  danke


Probiere doch mal Orange oder Joe´s. Da habe ich bisher nur gutes gehört. Sollten auch amoniarkfrei sein



			https://www.bike24.de/reifen-schlauch-zubehoer.html?manufacturerId[0]=1138&manufacturerId[1]=1266&searchTerm=&sort=


----------



## GrazerTourer (28. April 2022)

dino113 schrieb:


> Probiere doch mal Orange oder Joe´s. Da habe ich bisher nur gutes gehört. Sollten auch amoniarkfrei sein
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.bike24.de/reifen-schlauch-zubehoer.html?manufacturerId[0]=1138&manufacturerId[1]=1266&searchTerm=&sort=


Danke! Orange ist mir viel zu teuer (Faktor 2....).

Joes schaut gut aus, danke!


----------



## Schuffa87 (28. April 2022)

Hat Jemand einen Fox Speedframe Pro in grau, schwarz, weiß zu nem guten Kurs gesehen?


----------



## nicolutz (28. April 2022)

Schuffa87 schrieb:


> Hat Jemand einen Fox Speedframe Pro in grau, schwarz, weiß zu nem guten Kurs gesehen?


In schwarz bei BC für 110€
Dürfte aktuell Bestpreis sein


----------



## youdontknow (30. April 2022)

Mein Stumpjumper ist mir einen Tick zu klein, würde am liebsten alle Teile an einen größeren Rahmen bauen.

Suche daher einen Rahmen in Größe L.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daniel77 (30. April 2022)

Suche einen POC Kortal in XS/S in weiss/schwarz/blau, jemand über ein Angebot unter 130€ gestolpert?


----------



## nicolutz (7. Mai 2022)

Suche für meinen Junior die Chromag Radar Pedale zu einem guten Kurs, vielleicht hat jemand einen Tipp?

90€ ist das beste was ich bisher gefunden habe


----------



## Cockrock (9. Mai 2022)

Gibts aktuell nen Trick günstiger an nen Bolt V2 zu kommen?
Günstiger Shop plus Rabatte?
Hat da zufällig grad jemand was in petto?


----------



## =.cf.= marduk (9. Mai 2022)

Hallo zusammen,
ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Helm und Protektorenschnäppchen… ich habe jetzt bei mir in der Schule eine MTB Gruppe installiert, war ein langer Kampf, aber wir haben immerhin Unterstützung von Commencal bezüglich der Bikes bekommen! Das Budget ist leider recht schmal, obwohl meine Schüler im Rahmen von Adventsverkäufen ein bisschen Kohle sammeln konnten!
Um zu starten müssten 4 Sätze Knieprotektoren  und 4 Helme (ala Fox Speedframe) in verschiedenen Größen her!
Gibt’s irgendwo günstige Sachen die ich übersehe?


----------



## Aloha_Joe (9. Mai 2022)

ich finde immer wieder hier was gebrauchbares in den Deal's:





						MTB Fahrradbekleidung für Herren & Damen | Maciag Offroad
					

Mountainbike Bekleidung & Ausrüstung online kaufen ✔ für Winter oder Regen ✔ kostenloser Versand ab 99 € ✔ kostenloser Umtausch




					www.maciag-offroad.de


----------



## ehrles8 (9. Mai 2022)

Cockrock schrieb:


> Gibts aktuell nen Trick günstiger an nen Bolt V2 zu kommen?
> Günstiger Shop plus Rabatte?


Ich habe meinen Bolt V2 vor einem Monat für 225€ bei Fahrrad.de bestellt. 
Komoot Premium-User > 10% auf jede Bestellung, muss vorher mit dem Account verknüpft werden. 
Dann 10% Corporate Benefits-Gutschein. Kann man sich im Portal generieren. 

Ein bisschen speziell aber vielleicht passt es ja für dich. Sollte immer noch funktionieren.


----------



## wesone (9. Mai 2022)

.


----------



## wesone (9. Mai 2022)

Bei RCZ gibt es gerade sehr günstige MET Helme, Protektoren von Raceface wurden letzthin auch angeboten.


----------



## Artos (11. Mai 2022)

Hallo,

ich bin auf der Suche nach preiswerten flat Pedals, gerne von Crankbrothers. Welches Modell ist weniger wichtig. Farbe sollte rot oder schwarz sein.

Danke im Voraus.

art


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fluhbike (11. Mai 2022)

Das ebike sieht sicher toll aus.


----------



## bashhard (12. Mai 2022)

Artos schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich bin auf der Suche nach preiswerten flat Pedals, gerne von Crankbrothers. Welches Modell ist weniger wichtig. Farbe sollte rot oder schwarz sein.
> 
> ...


Wenn es nicht unbedingt ein Alu-Pedalkörper sein muss:
Für 22 Euro bei BC sehr fair:








						bc basic Plattformpedale
					

Die Plattformpedale von bc basic – da bekommst Du was fürs Geld Die Plattformpedale von bc basic vereinen alle Eigenschaften, die für uns ein gutes Flat Pedal ausmachen: Griffigkeit, Haltbarkeit, ein fairer Preis und das alles bei nur 370 Gramm pro P




					www.bike-components.de


----------



## dinopfugs (13. Mai 2022)

bashhard schrieb:


> Wenn es nicht unbedingt ein Alu-Pedalkörper sein muss:
> Für 22 Euro bei BC sehr fair:
> 
> 
> ...


Hätte ich auch emfpholen. Habe die Crankbrothers Stamp 3, meine Freundin die BC. Funktionell kann ich den Preisunterschied nicht wirklich merken. Werde mir auch noch ein paar auf Seite legen.


----------



## Cockrock (14. Mai 2022)

Gibts nen Tipp wo man günstig Gels kaufen kann?
Am liebsten 10er Pack mit Koffein


----------



## dinopfugs (15. Mai 2022)

Cockrock schrieb:


> Gibts nen Tipp wo man günstig Gels kaufen kann?
> Am liebsten 10er Pack mit Koffein


Ich bin mittlerweile fast ausschließlich zu den Decathlon Sachen gewechselt. Nicht schlechter als andere aber deutlich günstiger.
Vielleicht etwas Niesche aber bei Fahhrad.de gäbe es mit den 10% Komoot und 10% Corporate Benefits 24 Gels für 30,50€ inkl. Versand.


----------



## flowforfun (15. Mai 2022)

dinopfugs schrieb:


> Ich bin mittlerweile fast ausschließlich zu den Decathlon Sachen gewechselt. Nicht schlechter als andere aber deutlich günstiger.
> Vielleicht etwas Niesche aber bei Fahhrad.de gäbe es mit den 10% Komoot und 10% Corporate Benefits 24 Gels für 30,50€ inkl. Versand.


Kann ich bestätigen, ich habe die Riegel (Cerealdingens und diese Fruchtgelriegel) von Decathlon getestet, nichts zu meckern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ehrles8 (15. Mai 2022)

Cockrock schrieb:


> Gibts nen Tipp wo man günstig Gels kaufen kann?
> Am liebsten 10er Pack mit Koffein


Ich mixe meine Gels seit 3 Wochen selber und habe das Gebräu schon erfolgreich im Renn-Einsatz getestet.

Günstig, keine Chemie und man spart Unmengen an Plastikmüll.

*








						Rezepte - Energie Gel selber machen - RACEFUEL
					






					racepace.org
				



*





						Trinkflasche Laufen Soft Flask 250 ml blau
					

Trinkflasche Laufen Soft Flask 250 ml blau. Unser Designteam hat diese weiche 250-ml-Trinkflasche speziell für den Laufsport entworfen.  Nur €9.99




					www.decathlon.de
				








						dm-drogerie markt - dauerhaft günstig online kaufen
					






					www.dm.de
				











						MALTODEXTRIN 12 Lamperts Pulver (2500 g) - medikamente-per-klick.de
					

MALTODEXTRIN 12 Lamperts Pulver (2500 g) - Jetzt für 23,31 € bei medikamente-per-klick.de kaufen!




					www.medikamente-per-klick.de
				




+Traubensaft +Zitronensaft +Salz

Mische für schnelle 3H auf dem Rad.


----------



## seto2 (15. Mai 2022)

Prima, die Verpackung hat mich schon immer genervt. Dankeschön


----------



## xrated (17. Mai 2022)

suche ein 26er Cinch Kettenblatt mit Kettenlinie max. 50mm (non Boost)


----------



## wesone (27. Mai 2022)

Servus, hat jemand einen guten Tipp, wo es die FiveTen Impact in Gr. 39,5 aktuell zu nem guten Kurs gibt (sollten dort natürlich auch lieferbar sein)?


----------



## daniel77 (2. Juni 2022)

Suche einen schnellen Maxxis Reifen in 29 x 2.25/2.35/2.4 fürs Hinterrad
- Rekon
-Rekon Race
- Ikon


----------



## Fort (2. Juni 2022)

.


----------



## h7500 (7. Juni 2022)

CrossX schrieb:


> Ich suche ein Garmin Varia RTL515. Günstigeres Angebot bisher bei Alltricks für 169€ inkl Gutschein.
> Gibt's das noch irgendwo günstiger?


Schließe mich dem an und würde mich freuen, wenn jemand einen Tipp für das Garmin Varia RTL515 für weniger als 169 EUR gesehen hat. 

Der 10 EUR Gutschein für Freunde werben funktioniert bei alltricks leider nicht


----------



## dinopfugs (7. Juni 2022)

Nicht direkt ein Deal aber wenn ihr das sucht, würde ich 13€ drauflegen und bei Amazon bestellen...


----------



## san82 (7. Juni 2022)

Ich suche die Ergon Solestar IP3 (oder auch das neuere Modell) Einlegesohlen in Größe 43. Hat die jemand in irgend einem Shop verfügbar gesehen?


----------



## fastclimber (8. Juni 2022)

Gibt es gerade Gutscheincodes für BC Versandkosten? Hätte ne kleinere Bestellung... Danke schon mal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akri1337 (8. Juni 2022)

hello

jemand eine idee wo man noch eine 12 fach m7100 kassette mit 51 zähnen herbekommt?
niergends lagernd


----------



## Fluhbike (8. Juni 2022)

Suche komplette ultegra 11 fach (r8000). Jemand eine Ahnung wo man die noch kriegt?


----------



## Fluhbike (8. Juni 2022)

akri1337 schrieb:


> hello
> 
> jemand eine idee wo man noch eine 12 fach m7100 kassette mit 51 zähnen herbekommt?
> niergends lagernd











						Kassette SLX CS-M7100 12-Fach 10-51
					

Eine neue Schaltrampe mit HYPERGLIDE+-Technologie sorgt für schnellstmögliches und angenehmes Schalten Leichtere und robustere Bauweise Reduziert die Kassettenträgheit, was zu einer rascheren Beschleunigung und einer größeren Sicherheit im Bezug auf die Kette führt 10Z niedrigstes Ritzell...




					m-way.ch


----------



## akri1337 (8. Juni 2022)

Fluhbike schrieb:


> Kassette SLX CS-M7100 12-Fach 10-51
> 
> 
> Eine neue Schaltrampe mit HYPERGLIDE+-Technologie sorgt für schnellstmögliches und angenehmes Schalten Leichtere und robustere Bauweise Reduziert die Kassettenträgheit, was zu einer rascheren Beschleunigung und einer größeren Sicherheit im Bezug auf die Kette führt 10Z niedrigstes Ritzell...
> ...


danke, die liefern leider nur in die schweiz und lichtenstein


----------



## Emerald287 (8. Juni 2022)

akri1337 schrieb:


> hello
> 
> jemand eine idee wo man noch eine 12 fach m7100 kassette mit 51 zähnen herbekommt?
> niergends lagernd








						SLX M7100 12 Speed Cassette
					

Bestellen Sie Ihre Shimano SLX M7100 Kassette (12-fach) - Kassetten bei Wiggle Deutschland. Kostenlose Lieferung möglich.




					www.wigglesport.de


----------



## akri1337 (8. Juni 2022)

Emerald287 schrieb:


> SLX M7100 12 Speed Cassette
> 
> 
> Bestellen Sie Ihre Shimano SLX M7100 Kassette (12-fach) - Kassetten bei Wiggle Deutschland. Kostenlose Lieferung möglich.
> ...


bestellt danke!!!!


----------



## marcossa (11. Juni 2022)

Ist jemand nen guter Gravel LRS über den Weg gelaufen?
27,5 / 650b, 25-28mm Maulweite, 100x12 und 142x12, Felge in Alu oder Carbon, Optik kann dezent sein, schwarz matt. Gewicht um 1500 Gramm (wenn möglich) kann bis 1000 Euro gehen. Danke


----------



## PST (11. Juni 2022)

marcossa schrieb:


> Ist jemand nen guter Gravel LRS über den Weg gelaufen?
> 27,5 / 650b, 25-28mm Maulweite, 100x12 und 142x12, Felge in Alu oder Carbon, Optik kann dezent sein, schwarz matt. Gewicht um 1500 Gramm (wenn möglich) kann bis 1000 Euro gehen. Danke


Vielleicht dieser hier von Hunt Adventure Carbon 27,5 ?
Der LRS hat aber etwas Lieferzeit.
Fahre selbst einen Gravel LRS von denen und bin sehr zufrieden damit.


----------



## Jaerrit (11. Juni 2022)

marcossa schrieb:


> Ist jemand nen guter Gravel LRS über den Weg gelaufen?
> 27,5 / 650b, 25-28mm Maulweite, 100x12 und 142x12, Felge in Alu oder Carbon, Optik kann dezent sein, schwarz matt. Gewicht um 1500 Gramm (wenn möglich) kann bis 1000 Euro gehen. Danke


Mit dem Budget würde ich auf jeden Fall beim Laufradbauer des Vertrauens nachfragen statt irgendwas von der Stange zu kaufen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Halorider (11. Juni 2022)

marcossa schrieb:


> Ist jemand nen guter Gravel LRS über den Weg gelaufen?
> 27,5 / 650b, 25-28mm Maulweite, 100x12 und 142x12, Felge in Alu oder Carbon, Optik kann dezent sein, schwarz matt. Gewicht um 1500 Gramm (wenn möglich) kann bis 1000 Euro gehen. Danke


Slowbuild.de


----------



## Halorider (11. Juni 2022)

Halorider schrieb:


> Slowbuild.de


@Jaerrit was gibts da zu lachen?


----------



## affenmann1st (13. Juni 2022)

Hat jemand einen bc Versandkostenfreicode? 
Danke 😁


----------



## MadCyborg (14. Juni 2022)

Gibts irgendwo grade Federgabel-Schnapper? Suche was um die 120 mm. Am liebsten Rockshox, muss aber nicht.


----------



## dino113 (14. Juni 2022)

Schau mal bei R2. Die haben die Sid gerade für unter 700€ im Angebot.


----------



## youdontknow (17. Juni 2022)

2 Tage Nauders haben die Bremsbeläge gefressen. Wo gibt es derzeit gute Angebote für Beläge der Saint und Code R?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tech3 (18. Juni 2022)

youdontknow schrieb:


> 2 Tage Nauders haben die Bremsbeläge gefressen. Wo gibt es derzeit gute Angebote für Beläge der Saint und Code R?











						brakepads.de Scheibenbremsbeläge
					

DISC-Beläge - ab 2,99€ - sicher - schnell - dt. Gewährleistungsrecht




					www.brakepads.de
				




Die sind zumindest günstig, über die Qualität kann ich nichts sagen.


----------



## Fluhbike (21. Juni 2022)

Kein Schnäppchen, hauptsache lieferbar: Zeb Luftfeder für 170mm. Kennt wer einen Shop wo die Lieferbar ist?


----------



## youdontknow (28. Juni 2022)

Gibt es irgendwo besonders günstig ein Fidlock Flaschensystem?


----------



## neiduck (29. Juni 2022)

https://www.amazon.de/Fidlock-Magnetischer-Flaschenhalter-Fahrrad-Flasche/dp/B074XBWYT6/ref=sr_1_9?crid=3R29SZN19KH26&keywords=fidlock+trinkflasche&qid=1656510368&sprefix=fidlo%2Caps%2C415&sr=8-9


----------



## Stuntfrosch (29. Juni 2022)

youdontknow schrieb:


> Gibt es irgendwo besonders günstig ein Fidlock Flaschensystem?











						Fidlock - 800ml Trinkﬂasche inkl. Halter transparent schwarz kaufen im Sport Bittl Shop
					

800ml Trinkﬂasche für magnet-mechanisches Flaschenhaltersystem inkl. Halter Die neue TWIST bottle mit 800ml Fassungsvermögen für die extra langen Ausfahrten. Einfaches Squeezen dank weichem Material und ultra-sicherer Halt dank Belt-Only Technologie bestehend aus einem flexiblen und...




					www.sport-bittl.com


----------



## LukE85 (3. Juli 2022)

Suche günstig den Knieschoner ION K-lite Zip in M, falls jemand was sieht bin ich sehr dankbar.


----------



## clowz (12. Juli 2022)

Suche ein preiswertes HR für ein Trailhardtail in 29" wo schaut man da am besten ? bike24 hab i scho gschaut ...


----------



## freetourer (12. Juli 2022)

clowz schrieb:


> Suche ein preiswertes HR für ein Trailhardtail in 29" wo schaut man da am besten ? bike24 hab i scho gschaut ...


Boost oder NonBoost?

Centerlock oder 6-Loch?

Maulweite?

Fragen über Fragen ....


----------



## clowz (12. Juli 2022)

freetourer schrieb:


> Boost oder NonBoost?
> 
> Centerlock oder 6-Loch?
> 
> ...


Sorry 
Boost, mw 25-30, lieber 6loch aber eigentlich beides ok. Xd freilauf....


----------



## freetourer (12. Juli 2022)

clowz schrieb:


> Sorry
> Boost, mw 25-30, lieber 6loch aber eigentlich beides ok. Xd freilauf....









						Newmen Evolution SL EG 35 Boost Gen2 29 | Bikemarkt.MTB-News.de
					

Newmen Evolution SL EG 35 Boost Gen2 29, Verkaufe hier ein neues 29er Hinterrad, hatte ich als Ersatzlaufrad im Urlaub dabei. - Wird aber nicht mehr benötigt.  Nagelneu - keinen Meter gefa…




					bikemarkt.mtb-news.de
				




Ist perfekt für ein Trailhardtail - die Felge kann einiges ab und durch die größere Maulweite kann man noch etwas weniger Druck fahren und bekommt noch etwas mehr Komfort


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## canelon (13. Juli 2022)

Moin, kennt jemand eine Quelle für eine günstige einzelne Code RSC? Probikeshop hat die für 150 leider nicht mehr, bei KomKing war ich für die zu spät dran... Gerne auch so was wie Werkstattverpackung, die günstigste die ich gefunden habe waren 160 € bisher


----------



## Fred_STR (13. Juli 2022)

Gibt hier eien um 149€ ist ein Händler mit viel RCZ ware etc. 

Gerade bei #eBayKleinanzeigen gefunden. Wie findest du das?









						Sram Code RSC Bremse MTB
					

—-Artikel ist neu und wird mit Rechnung verkauft—-  Preis bezieht sich auf eine Bremse, es sind...,Sram Code RSC Bremse MTB in Esslingen - Esslingen




					www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de


----------



## Dennis77 (15. Juli 2022)

Moin, falls jemand eine (gerne rote) Lyrik Ultimate 29 in 160mm/42mm für <650€ findet bitte gerne Hinweis. Die "alten" 2021er Modelle werden doch schlecht und müssen raus  


Danke und Grüße
Dennis


----------



## Poldi78 (15. Juli 2022)

Dennis77 schrieb:


> Moin, falls jemand eine (gerne rote) Lyrik Ultimate 29 in 160mm/42mm für <650€ findet bitte gerne Hinweis. Die "alten" 2021er Modelle werden doch schlecht und müssen raus
> 
> 
> Danke und Grüße
> Dennis


Im Bikemarkt ist eine Gebrauchte:






						MTB-Federgabel kaufen - gebraucht und neu im Bikemarkt – 982 Angebote
					

MTB-Federgabel kaufen - gebraucht und neu im Bikemarkt. 982 Angebote. Egal ob für Downhill, Enduro, Mountainbike oder E-Bike, Fox oder RockShox hier bekommst du alles!




					bikemarkt.mtb-news.de


----------



## Dennis77 (15. Juli 2022)

Poldi78 schrieb:


> Im Bikemarkt ist eine Gebrauchte:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


danke... ich versuch eine neue zu bekommen.


----------



## wesone (15. Juli 2022)

Dennis77 schrieb:


> Moin, falls jemand eine (gerne rote) Lyrik Ultimate 29 in 160mm/42mm für <650€ findet bitte gerne Hinweis. Die "alten" 2021er Modelle werden doch schlecht und müssen raus
> 
> 
> Danke und Grüße
> Dennis


RCZ haut doch ständig die Lyrik raus für unter 500 Euro raus.


----------



## Dennis77 (15. Juli 2022)

wesone schrieb:


> RCZ haut doch ständig die Lyrik raus für unter 500 Euro raus.


Ja, aber grad jetzt nicht wo ichs brauche. Und dann am liebsten die rote 🙄


----------



## dzmitryt (16. Juli 2022)

Suche eine Öhlins RXF38 m2 29" 160mm. Wenn jemand hat sie unter 1400€ gesehen, bitte Bescheid geben. Danke!


----------



## Flo7 (16. Juli 2022)

dzmitryt schrieb:


> Suche eine Öhlins RXF38 m2 29" 160mm. Wenn jemand hat sie unter 1400€ gesehen, bitte Bescheid geben. Danke!


Schau mal, was ich auf willhaben gefunden habe 
https://www.willhaben.at/iad/kaufen-und-verkaufen/d/oehlins-rxf-m-2-160-mm-29-584057428/

Ist auch im bikemarkt vertreten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dzmitryt (16. Juli 2022)

Brauche eine rxf*38*!


----------



## Flo7 (16. Juli 2022)

dzmitryt schrieb:


> Brauche eine rxf*38*!



Oh sorry, verlesen.


----------



## Philip_F89 (19. Juli 2022)

Ich Suche:

Produkt: Garmin 1040 

Shoplink: https://www.tradeinn.com/bikeinn/de...20346&utm_admedia=Data+feed&utm_source=487467

Preis: 570€, teilweise mit 10% Gutschein in shops für 540€ wenn lieferbar

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?


----------



## Sebastian9876 (20. Juli 2022)

Philip_F89 schrieb:


> Ich Suche:
> 
> Produkt: Garmin 1040
> 
> ...


Leider nicht…war ebenfalls am suchen, aber vielleicht ist ja der neue Garmin Edge Explorer 2 eine günstigere Alternative….darüber denke ich zumindest nach….aber hier sehe ich nur Preise um die 300€….


----------



## Sebastian9876 (20. Juli 2022)

h7500 schrieb:


> Schließe mich dem an und würde mich freuen, wenn jemand einen Tipp für das Garmin Varia RTL515 für weniger als 169 EUR gesehen hat.
> 
> Der 10 EUR Gutschein für Freunde werben funktioniert bei alltricks leider nicht


Bei Amazon.es war oder ist es vielleicht noch im Angebot für 139€ und dann gibt es die Bestpreis Garantie von Alltricks…. Hat bei mir funktioniert…


----------



## tg33 (21. Juli 2022)

Sebastian9876 schrieb:


> Leider nicht…war ebenfalls am suchen, aber vielleicht ist ja der neue Garmin Edge Explorer 2 eine günstigere Alternative….darüber denke ich zumindest nach….aber hier sehe ich nur Preise um die 300€….


Hab mich noch nicht 100% drüber informiert aber wenn einem die Trainingsmetriken egal sind (Macht man dann über Trainer Road, intervals.icu, etc) bzw. man eine Garmin Uhr mit diesen Funktionen hat, ist das doch ein super Gerät oder? Intervaltraining auf dem Gerät geht aber oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Philip_F89 (21. Juli 2022)

Sebastian9876 schrieb:


> Leider nicht…war ebenfalls am suchen, aber vielleicht ist ja der neue Garmin Edge Explorer 2 eine günstigere Alternative….darüber denke ich zumindest nach….aber hier sehe ich nur Preise um die 300€….


Gerade zugeschlagen für 480€ bei Sportbuck.com


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (21. Juli 2022)

RS Ultimate Coil 205x65 Trunnion RC2T (2023) irgendwo nicht ganz nah beim UVP und lieferbar?


----------



## Sebastian9876 (21. Juli 2022)

Philip_F89 schrieb:


> Gerade zugeschlagen für 480€ bei Sportbuck.com


Für das 1040er? Ist nicht mehr im Angebot…


----------



## Philip_F89 (21. Juli 2022)

Sebastian9876 schrieb:


> Für das 1040er? Ist nicht mehr im Angebot…


Ja genau, das normale ohne bundle und solar. Krass dann waren sie schnell weg...


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (22. Juli 2022)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> RS Ultimate Coil 205x65 Trunnion RC2T (2023) irgendwo nicht ganz nah beim UVP und lieferbar?


Bike Components hat meine Preisanfrage zum Preis von hibike (399 €, dort nicht lieferbar) akzeptiert!


----------



## NewK (25. Juli 2022)

Gibt es den Magura MT Trail Sport Bremsgriff 1-Finger HC-Hebel irgendwo günstiger als für 48 € + Versand (fahrrad.de)?
Danke.


----------



## Poldi78 (25. Juli 2022)

NewK schrieb:


> Gibt es den Magura MT Trail Sport Bremsgriff 1-Finger HC-Hebel irgendwo günstiger als für 48 € + Versand (fahrrad.de)?
> Danke.


Ist der das hier?









						Magura Bremshebel HC für MT Trail Sport, 1-Finger Aluminium-Hebel, ab MJ2017
					

Kompatibilität:MT Trail Sport ab MJ2017Features:1-Finger Aluminium-HebelHebelweiteneinstellung mit WerkzeugHerstellernummer:2701369 Lieferumfang:1 x Bremshebel Magura




					www.bike-components.de


----------



## NewK (25. Juli 2022)

Ja, aber nicht nur der Hebel, sondern noch inkl. dem Ausgleichs? -behälter.
Mir ist das Teil, welches mit den 2 Schrauben am Lenker befestigt wird, gebrochen.


----------



## youdontknow (25. Juli 2022)

Suche günstig eine GX 12-fach Komplettgruppe oder deren Einzelkomponenten.


----------



## youdontknow (26. Juli 2022)

youdontknow schrieb:


> Suche günstig eine GX 12-fach Komplettgruppe oder deren Einzelkomponenten.


Ist erledigt, jetzt dafür ne Bremse mit Mineralöl.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skask (27. Juli 2022)

Magura MT5 Scheibenbremse Set | Zweirad Stadler
					

Magura MT5 Scheibenbremse Set - Die kraftvolle Fahrrad-Scheibenbremse MT5 von Magura für Enduro- und Freeride-Mountainbiker lässt Sie jede Trailabfahrt problemlos meistern. Carbon- und Aluminiummateri




					shop.zweirad-stadler.de
				





Aus dem Schnäppchenjägerthread


----------



## Philip_F89 (29. Juli 2022)

youdontknow schrieb:


> Suche günstig eine GX 12-fach Komplettgruppe oder deren Einzelkomponenten.


Ich suche das gleiche aber die nächsthöhere X01 AXS. Gern als erstes das AXS Upgrade Kit, die Kette hab ich bereits (relativ) günstig für 50€ bekommen.


----------



## chantre72 (1. August 2022)

Hallo,
ich suche eine XTR 4-Kolben Hinterradbremse. Hat da jemand was im Angebot?


----------



## ShogunZ (3. August 2022)

Guten Morgen Zusammen,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einer Fox 34 SC Factory in Orange, 120mm mit 44mm Offset. Vielleicht hat ja jemand was gesehen.

Danke vorab.


----------



## JuuMa (3. August 2022)

Moin, ich bin auf der Suche nach einer Manitou Dorado Expert 29” 
Ist im Netz leider nur wenig lieferbar zu finden. 
Weiß vielleicht jemand was?


----------



## CasterTroy (9. August 2022)

Moin, wir suchen für einen Aufbau...


Pike Ultimate 27,5 140mm in silber (2023)
Hope Tech 4 E4 (ggfls. V4)
Hope Tech 4 Matchmaker
Steckachsen silber in 173,7mm M12x1

Vielleicht läuft ja einem etwas über dem Bildschirm bzw. das Display...

Danke und Grüße


----------



## Eile7 (10. August 2022)

Grüß euch,

bin auf der Suche nach einem SQ Lab Sattel, Vorzugsweise

6OX Infinergy Ergowave active 2.1

alternativ 6OX Ergowave active (2.1)

zu einem guten Kurs. Vor nicht allzu langer Zeit sind hier paar SQ Lab Sättel zu einem guten Kurs aufgetaucht.


----------



## walu123 (12. August 2022)

XTR M9120 Bremse für Hinterrad gesucht. Aus dem Stadlerdeal habe ich VE schon…


----------



## Fail (16. August 2022)

Huhu,

ich suche eine Federgabel für 29" Boost mit 140mm Federweg in der Kategorie "Brauchbar" unter 500€.

Falls wer was sieht...

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabu82 (16. August 2022)

Suche Sram XX1 12fach Kassette oder Verschleißset.


----------



## gosing (23. August 2022)

Suche 27.5 Trail-Reifen Kombo als alternative zu schweren DD Park Reifen, z.b.. h/v: DHR2 Exo+ / DHF Exo
Tubeless, h/v: 2.3-2.4/2.4-2.6

Erledigt


----------



## chem (23. August 2022)

chantre72 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich suche eine XTR 4-Kolben Hinterradbremse. Hat da jemand was im Angebot?





walu123 schrieb:


> XTR M9120 Bremse für Hinterrad gesucht. Aus dem Stadlerdeal habe ich VE schon…


ich schließe mich der Suche an


----------



## mr.sebi (26. August 2022)

Suche Magic Mary Super Gravity Ultra Soft 29er Reifen.
Nirgends auffindbar, vl hat jem. eine Bezugsquelle!!??


----------



## sp00n82 (3. September 2022)

mr.sebi schrieb:


> Suche Magic Mary Super Gravity Ultra Soft 29er Reifen.
> Nirgends auffindbar, vl hat jem. eine Bezugsquelle!!??


Vielleicht etwas spät, aber in Andorra scheint der noch verfügbar zu sein.








						COMMENCAL | SCHWALBE MAGIC MARY 29 X 2.4 SUPER GRAVITY ADDIX ULTRA SOFT
					

COMMENCAL SCHWALBE MAGIC MARY 29 X 2.4 SUPER GRAVITY ADDIX ULTRA SOFT



					www.commencal-store.de


----------



## Thebike69 (4. September 2022)

Suche
RockShox Lyrik Ultimate Charger 3 RC2 Debon Air+ 29" Federgabel - 160mm - 44mm Offset - Tapered - 15x110mm​Bestes Gebot war 835€


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## UserX1 (5. September 2022)

Thebike69 schrieb:


> Suche
> RockShox Lyrik Ultimate Charger 3 RC2 Debon Air+ 29" Federgabel - 160mm - 44mm Offset - Tapered - 15x110mm​Bestes Gebot war 835€


Auf eBayKleinanzeigen (!) bietet der Händler MiJo Bikes eine grüne für 759,- inkl. Rechnung und Garantie an.


----------



## clowz (6. September 2022)

https://www.bikester.at/rockshox-ly...d-15mm-boost-44mm-M1156673.html?vgid=G1710791 wieder verfügbar ?


----------



## dh-noob (6. September 2022)

Suche ein Wahoo Kickr Core. Am besten mit einem Gutscheinrabatt on Top 😎


----------



## Muehi (6. September 2022)

Hallo,

ich möchte auf AXS XPLR umrüsten. Die Force-Schalthebel hab ich schon, bei folgenden Teilen bin ich gerade noch am suchen:
SRAM Rival AXS XPLR Schaltwerk - Bike-Components, 189€
SRAM XG-1251 Kassette, 10-44 - Bike-Components, 100€
Akku und Kette lass ich mal raus hier, da überwiegen dann die Versandkosten bei der Ersparnis von wenigen Euros.

Meine Recherche ergab keinen günstigeren, seriösen Anbieter. Oder gibt irgendwo noch Möglichkeiten mit nem Gutschein?


----------



## platt_ziege (9. September 2022)

himmel, gibt es nirgendwo ne schaiss hg701 kette mit 126/138 gliedern zum nicht phantasiepreis???
das günstigste was ich inkl versand finden konnte, ist eine 138er mit stift für unfassbare 37€.
falls jemand über was günstugres stolpert, bitteeeee posten, vielen dank!


----------



## Bergziegel_MTB (14. September 2022)

Suche einen günstigen 31,8mm Marken (also nicht noname Chinabude) Carbon Flatbar, min 73mm breit.


----------



## dino113 (14. September 2022)

Bergziegel_MTB schrieb:


> Suche einen günstigen


Was ist für dich günstig?


----------



## Bergziegel_MTB (14. September 2022)

Hat sich bereits erledigt, danke!


----------



## Philip_F89 (15. September 2022)

Suche einen TACX® NEO 2T SMART-TRAINER
mit XD Freilauf für den Winter. Weiß wer was?


----------



## seto2 (15. September 2022)

Andere Freiläufe müssen immer separat bestellt werden. Bei Zweirad Stadler gibt's das Modell inkl. Tacx Motion Plates zum guten Kurs.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GrazerTourer (19. September 2022)

Hallo,

Ic suche ein Visier für den Bell Super DH in Größe M, dass mein Sohn sich just zwei Tage vor seinem achten Geburtstag abgerissen hat. Leider hat selbst Grofa gerade nichts und online finde ich nur unverschämte Preise (55 eur!). Hat jemand ggf einen kaputten Helm und würde mir das Visier verkaufen? Bin für alles offen. danke!


----------



## der-gute (19. September 2022)

Suche Schwalbe Procore 29“ Ersatzschlauch. Also nicht der blaue innenreifen, brauche den Schlauch mit Ventil. Gibts irgendwie nimmer in 29“


----------



## sp00n82 (19. September 2022)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Ic suche ein Visier für den Bell Super DH in Größe M, dass mein Sohn sich just zwei Tage vor seinem achten Geburtstag abgerissen hat. Leider hat selbst Grofa gerade nichts und online finde ich nur unverschämte Preise (55 eur!). Hat jemand ggf einen kaputten Helm und würde mir das Visier verkaufen? Bin für alles offen. danke!


Hier zumindest nicht ganz so teuer, auch wenn die Versandkosten nach AT 16€ betragen:


			https://www.spoke-store.com/bell-super-dh-mips-visor/?v=11800
		


Vom normalen Super ohne DH hätte ich sogar noch Visiere, aber die scheinen laut Bildern anders aufgebaut zu sein (die Befestigungsnubsis und die -öffnungen sind vertauscht).




der-gute schrieb:


> Suche Schwalbe Procore 29“ Ersatzschlauch. Also nicht der blaue innenreifen, brauche den Schlauch mit Ventil. Gibts irgendwie nimmer in 29“


Für 50€ kriegst du hier 2 Schläuche und sogar noch ein paar andere Ersatzteile gratis dazu! 








						Procore MTB System
					

bikesport e-mtb 03/2019 Test: "Bock auf Rock!: Antiplatt-Systeme"  Testergebnis: Empfehlung              Freeride 04/2018 Test: "Schaumschläger: Pannenschutzsysteme"  Testergebnis: Tipp & 9 Punkte...




					www.bike-discount.de
				





// Edit
Im Ernst, das Angebot ist gar nicht soo schlecht, die einzelnen Schläuche kosten schon so gegen 20€.
Wobei man die auch wie einen normalen Schlauch flicken kann. Und das Ventil kann man mit etwas sanfter Gewalt auch auseinanderschrauben ("überdrehen") und säubern.


----------



## der-gute (19. September 2022)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Und das Ventil kann man mit etwas sanfter Gewalt auch auseinanderschrauben ("überdrehen") und säubern.


Ventil is abgebrochen


----------



## thomas79 (19. September 2022)

der-gute schrieb:


> Suche Schwalbe Procore 29“ Ersatzschlauch. Also nicht der blaue innenreifen, brauche den Schlauch mit Ventil. Gibts irgendwie nimmer in 29“


Schau mal bei bike24, ich mein da hätten die Procore beim Sale extremst billig rausgeschmissen.


----------



## der-gute (19. September 2022)

thomas79 schrieb:


> Schau mal bei bike24, ich mein da hätten die Procore beim Sale extremst billig rausgeschmissen.


Nur 26“ Schläuche


----------



## sp00n82 (19. September 2022)

der-gute schrieb:


> Ventil is abgebrochen


Wenn nur der obere Teil abgebrochen ist, könntest du _theoretisch_ auch den oberen Teil von einem 26" Schlauch dann wieder rein pfriemeln. Wenn das untere Stück defekt ist, geht das natürlich nicht mehr.

Wobei ich das 50€ Angebot fürs Set immer noch recht gut finde.


----------



## Vogward (20. September 2022)

Moin, kennt zur Zeit jemand ein günstigeres Angebot für den Garmin Edge 530 als die 217€ bei Amazon?


----------



## h7500 (20. September 2022)

Vogward schrieb:


> Moin, kennt zur Zeit jemand ein günstigeres Angebot für den Garmin Edge 530 als die 217€ bei Amazon?


Gerne auch als Performance Bundle

Wenn Du www.shoop.de Cashback hast, bekommst Du bei galaxus.de 10% und damit würde der Edge 530 195,77 EUR kosten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flowforfun (22. September 2022)

Falls jemand White Industries TSR Kettenblätter günstig sieht. Nehme gerne Tipps entgegen.


----------



## sir-florian (23. September 2022)

Suche leichten 29 CC Carbon Boost LRS bis 1000 Euro. Wo bekommt man da aktuell am meisten für sein Geld? Sollte bald verfügbar sein.


----------



## Mojo25 (23. September 2022)

sir-florian schrieb:


> Suche leichten 29 CC Carbon Boost LRS bis 1000 Euro. Wo bekommt man da aktuell am meisten für sein Geld?


Was verstehst Du darunter? Geht‘s nur um‘s Gesamtgewicht der Teile oder sind Dir auch Merkmale wie Aufbauqualität, Haltbarkeit und Service wichtig?


----------



## sir-florian (23. September 2022)

Mojo25 schrieb:


> Was verstehst Du darunter? Geht‘s nur um‘s Gesamtgewicht der Teile oder sind Dir auch Merkmale wie Aufbauqualität, Haltbarkeit und Service wichtig?


Die Mischung aus allem. Service brauche ich nichts Besonderes. Normale Gewährleistung reicht. Natürlich soll er vernünftig aufgebaut sein. Bei welchem LRS man eben für bis 1k das beste Preisleistungs-Gewichtverhältnis bekommt.


----------



## silent2608 (23. September 2022)

sir-florian schrieb:


> Die Mischung aus allem. Service brauche ich nichts Besonderes. Normale Gewährleistung reicht. Natürlich soll er vernünftig aufgebaut sein. Bei welchem LRS man eben für bis 1k das beste Preisleistungs-Gewichtverhältnis bekommt.


Bei 1k€ würde ich "Custom von der Stange" in Erwägung ziehen, bspw.: https://r2-bike.com/navi.php?k=212&...&mf5=1067&mf6=1657&mf7=2273&Sortierung=3&af=0


----------



## chem (23. September 2022)

Suche den Shiftmix 3 Adapter für die Magura Bremsen. Ist entweder als Set nicht lieferbar oder nur in silbern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sir-florian (23. September 2022)

silent2608 schrieb:


> Bei 1k€ würde ich "Custom von der Stange" in Erwägung ziehen, bspw.: https://r2-bike.com/navi.php?k=212&...&mf5=1067&mf6=1657&mf7=2273&Sortierung=3&af=0


Ok, "verfügbar" sollte er auch sein. 3 Monate sind mir zu lange. Ansonsten aber Danke für den Tipp.


----------



## Gefahradler (27. September 2022)

chem schrieb:


> Suche den Shiftmix 3 Adapter für die Magura Bremsen. Ist entweder als Set nicht lieferbar oder nur in silbern.


Du kannst höchstens noch bei Wolftooth nach Shiftmount suchen, gibts auch für Magura


----------



## Risiko (27. September 2022)

Suche einen günstigen Trail/AM LRS, 27,5, Alu, 6loch, 100x15 & 142x12, tubeless ready. Gebraucht ginge auch, aber sowohl Bikemarkt als auch die üblichen Onlineshops geben leider nicht viel her graf


----------



## demlak (27. September 2022)

Bin mir noch nicht sicher ob ich das Upgrade machen soll.. aber falls sich ein schnäppchen ergibt, rückt die Versuchung näher.. daher suche ich einen Charger 2.1 für meine Pike:

Müsste diese Nummer sein: 00.4020.169.001

Wenn jemand ein besseres Schnäppchen als die 149,99 Euro bei BC findet, gerne zu mir damit =)
Danke


----------



## Bergziegel_MTB (27. September 2022)

Suche eine günstige Matte für unterm Montageständer.

200x120 minimal, 250,150 maximal. Am besten glatt (abwaschbar) und rutschfest. Zuschneidbar geht natürlich auch.


----------



## hulster (27. September 2022)

Hat jemand vielleicht noch nen R2 Jubiläums Code, den er nicht braucht?
Gerne per PN.


----------



## fehlfokus (29. September 2022)

BC VKF anyone?


----------



## sauerlaender75 (29. September 2022)

fehlfokus schrieb:


> BC VKF anyone?





fehlfokus schrieb:


> BC VKF anyone?








						Suche/Biete Gutscheine
					

Gerade is noch 5% auf alles bei sportokay mit "HIGH5"




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## Felger (29. September 2022)

fehlfokus schrieb:


> BC VKF anyone?





ilfer schrieb:


> Hier, bitte lieber ilfer!
> 
> 74ELGK5U


----------



## Bingo1979 (29. September 2022)

Hallo in die Runde,

Ich suche Chromag Dagga Pedale in silber oder schwarz.

Als günstigsten Preis habe ich 168,99 Euro gefunden.

Grüße Ingo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bettina (30. September 2022)

hulster schrieb:


> Hat jemand vielleicht noch nen R2 Jubiläums Code, den er nicht braucht?
> Gerne per PN.


Noch Bedarf?


----------



## hulster (30. September 2022)

Bettina schrieb:


> Noch Bedarf?


 Nein, nicht mehr. Aber vielen Dank.


----------



## bobons (4. Oktober 2022)

Risiko schrieb:


> Suche einen günstigen Trail/AM LRS, 27,5, Alu, 6loch, 100x15 & 142x12, tubeless ready. Gebraucht ginge auch, aber sowohl Bikemarkt als auch die üblichen Onlineshops geben leider nicht viel her graf



Probiere es mal hier: 








						MTB 27,5 Rad Satz / Alu / Enduro  | eBay
					

Entdecken Sie MTB 27,5 Rad Satz / Alu / Enduro in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



					www.ebay.de


----------



## Tommiboy (5. Oktober 2022)

hat jemand einen Code für den Rapha Shop der höher ist als  die üblichen 10% Neukunde?
Vielen Dank im Voraus.


----------



## Eile7 (6. Oktober 2022)

Bergziegel_MTB schrieb:


> Suche eine günstige Matte für unterm Montageständer.
> 
> 200x120 minimal, 250,150 maximal. Am besten glatt (abwaschbar) und rutschfest. Zuschneidbar geht natürlich auch.


24mx hat da welche ab 25€


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (6. Oktober 2022)

Bergziegel_MTB schrieb:


> Suche eine günstige Matte für unterm Montageständer.
> 
> 200x120 minimal, 250,150 maximal. Am besten glatt (abwaschbar) und rutschfest. Zuschneidbar geht natürlich auch.


Ich hab da irgendwas von Ikea. Wird sich finden lassen.

Edit: https://www.ikea.com/de/de/p/koege-fussmatte-grau-schwarz-20296604/


----------



## Big_Jim (7. Oktober 2022)

bei Decathlon habe ich welche gesehen (live im Laden) 





						Bodenschutzmatte für Fitnessgeräte - Grösse L - 100 × 200 cm
					

Bodenschutzmatte für Fitnessgeräte - Grösse L - 100 × 200 cm. Bodenmatte in den passenden Maßen, um Geräusche des Cardio-Trainingsgeräts zu dämpfen und den Boden zu schützen. Nur €15.99




					www.decathlon.de


----------



## Philip_F89 (9. Oktober 2022)

Suche gute baselayer ähnlich Assos Skinfoil, hauptsächlich erstmal Herbst und Winter. Kann da jemand was gutes empfehlen was nicht wieder 100€/Stück kostet?


----------



## PST (9. Oktober 2022)

Ich habe dies hier Castelli Proseccotech Longsleeve und bin damit sehr zufrieden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergziegel_MTB (9. Oktober 2022)

Big_Jim schrieb:


> bei Decathlon habe ich welche gesehen (live im Laden)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sieht gut aus, danke! 👍


----------



## seven21 (9. Oktober 2022)

Philip_F89 schrieb:


> Suche gute baselayer ähnlich Assos Skinfoil, hauptsächlich erstmal Herbst und Winter. Kann da jemand was gutes empfehlen was nicht wieder 100€/Stück kostet?


Bin mit den Craft Sachen sehr zufrieden.


----------



## bobons (10. Oktober 2022)

Philip_F89 schrieb:


> Suche gute baselayer ähnlich Assos Skinfoil, hauptsächlich erstmal Herbst und Winter. Kann da jemand was gutes empfehlen was nicht wieder 100€/Stück kostet?


Jeden Cent wert: https://www.bergfreunde.de/odlo-suw-top-crew-neck-l-s-natural-merino-merinounterwaesche/

Aber Achtung, sind sehr empfindlich beim Waschen. Ohne Wäschenetz kannst du zuschauen, wie Löcher entstehen (gilt für alle Merino-Sachen). 
Als Reißverschluß-Version auch günstiger zu haben: https://www.galaxus.de/de/s3/produc...eisvergleich&utm_source=idealo&utm_medium=cpc


----------



## Remux (13. Oktober 2022)

Suche eine günstige DVO Onyx SC D1 29". Wichtig wäre mir das neue Casting bzw. Modell 2022.
Günstigster Preis ist derzeit etwa 835€ bzw. 755€ mit 10% bei Fahrrad.de


----------



## der-gute (13. Oktober 2022)

Remux schrieb:


> Suche eine günstige DVO Onyx SC D1 29". Wichtig wäre mir das neue Casting bzw. Modell 2022.
> Günstigster Preis ist derzeit etwa 835€ bzw. 755€ mit 10% bei Fahrrad.de








						DVO Onyx SC D1 Boost Federgabel, 29" 160mm, schwarz **Ohne Original-Verpackung** | GO CYCLE
					

DVO Onyx SC D1 Boost Federgabel, 29" 160mm, schwarz **Ohne Original-Verpackung**



					www.gocycle.de


----------



## Remux (13. Oktober 2022)

das is leider ne "alte" Onyx. Hatte ich schon nachgefragt. 
Alt:
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Neu:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jonalisa (20. Oktober 2022)

Hallo in die Runde der Schnäppchenjäger bzw. Garminexperten.
Werde mir in naher Zukunft den Garmin Edge 1040 zulegen.
Die Recherche im Web war nicht wirklich zielführend.
In der Vergangenheit scheint es wohl für Garmin auch im Zuge des black fridays keine wirklichen Megaschnapper gegeben zu haben.
Bitte korrigiert mich, falls ich falsch liegen sollte.
Was glaubt ihr?
Ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit groß am black friday einen Schnapper zu ergattern?
Fallen die Preise generell im Hinblick auf die wahrscheinliche Markteinführung eines 540/840 im Frühjahr?

Wie war es in der Vergangenheit?
Bin euch für eure Hilfe und Erfahrungen dankbar.


----------



## wirme (21. Oktober 2022)

jonalisa schrieb:


> Hallo in die Runde der Schnäppchenjäger bzw. Garminexperten.
> Werde mir in naher Zukunft den Garmin Edge 1040 zulegen.
> Die Recherche im Web war nicht wirklich zielführend.
> In der Vergangenheit scheint es wohl für Garmin auch im Zuge des black fridays keine wirklichen Megaschnapper gegeben zu haben.
> ...



Ich bin da auch schon länger nach am Schauen.
In der Vergangenheit gab es öfters mal 20 % Garmin Aktionen.
Das war dann aber ausgehend vom Listenpreis.
Du wärst dann bei einen Preis von 480 €.
Aktuell hat Fahrrad-XXl den für 504 €.
Abzüglich 10 % Newsletter Rabatt wärst du dann bei 494 €. 
Ob es noch viel weiter runtergeht bezweifele ich.


----------



## h7500 (21. Oktober 2022)

wirme schrieb:


> Ich bin da auch schon länger nach am Schauen.
> In der Vergangenheit gab es öfters mal 20 % Garmin Aktionen.
> Das war dann aber ausgehend vom Listenpreis.
> Du wärst dann bei einen Preis von 480 €.
> ...


oder bei r2-bike mit einem 15% Gutschein hier aus dem Forum?


----------



## jonalisa (21. Oktober 2022)

wirme schrieb:


> Ich bin da auch schon länger nach am Schauen.
> In der Vergangenheit gab es öfters mal 20 % Garmin Aktionen.
> Das war dann aber ausgehend vom Listenpreis.
> Du wärst dann bei einen Preis von 480 €.
> ...


Danke für die Antwort. Befürchte auch, dass da nicht mehr viel gehen wird.


h7500 schrieb:


> oder bei r2-bike mit einem 15% Gutschein hier aus dem Forum?


Meist werden Garmin Produkte bei Gutscheinaktionen ausgeschlossen. Ist dies bei r2 nicht der Fall?


----------



## Bieker (21. Oktober 2022)

Wer noch einen Fullface Helm sucht Met Parachute für 49.99 zzgl. Versandkosten 
https://www.bike-components.de/de/a...uid=2425&utm_source=uppr&utm_medium=affiliate Code 4904 oder 4907


----------



## mahuut (21. Oktober 2022)

jonalisa schrieb:


> Hallo in die Runde der Schnäppchenjäger bzw. Garminexperten.
> Werde mir in naher Zukunft den Garmin Edge 1040 zulegen.
> Die Recherche im Web war nicht wirklich zielführend.
> In der Vergangenheit scheint es wohl für Garmin auch im Zuge des black fridays keine wirklichen Megaschnapper gegeben zu haben.
> ...


Letztes Jahr war um den Black Friday herum, zumindest über amazon, 159,- für den Garmin 530 drin. Hab aber keinen Überblick, ob das zu diesem Zeitpunkt auch andere Garminprodukte betraf.


----------



## jonalisa (21. Oktober 2022)

mahuut schrieb:


> Letztes Jahr war um den Black Friday herum, zumindest über amazon, 159,- für den Garmin 530 drin. Hab aber keinen Überblick, ob das zu diesem Zeitpunkt auch andere Garminprodukte betraf.


Klingt ja schon mal nicht schlecht. Hoffen wir, dass auch dieses Jahr einige gute Angebote dabei sein werden.


----------



## CrossX (21. Oktober 2022)

jonalisa schrieb:


> Hallo in die Runde der Schnäppchenjäger bzw. Garminexperten.
> Werde mir in naher Zukunft den Garmin Edge 1040 zulegen.
> Die Recherche im Web war nicht wirklich zielführend.
> In der Vergangenheit scheint es wohl für Garmin auch im Zuge des black fridays keine wirklichen Megaschnapper gegeben zu haben.
> ...


Je nachdem, was du mit dem Gerät gut hast, wäre auch der neue Edge explore 2 vielleicht was. 
Ich wollte auch erst den 1040, aber war mir zu teuer. Der Explore 2 hat sehr viele Features des 1040, nur einige Trainingsfunktionen fehlen, die ich als Hobbyfahrer aber nicht vermisse. Dafür kostet das Gerät nur die Hälfte vom 1040


----------



## jonalisa (21. Oktober 2022)

wirme schrieb:


> Ich bin da auch schon länger nach am Schauen.
> In der Vergangenheit gab es öfters mal 20 % Garmin Aktionen.
> Das war dann aber ausgehend vom Listenpreis.
> Du wärst dann bei einen Preis von 480 €.
> ...


Nebenbei im Schnäppchenjägerthread haben sie schon auf deinen Beitrag reagiert 


CrossX schrieb:


> Je nachdem, was du mit dem Gerät gut hast, wäre auch der neue Edge explore 2 vielleicht was.
> Ich wollte auch erst den 1040, aber war mir zu teuer. Der Explore 2 hat sehr viele Features des 1040, nur einige Trainingsfunktionen fehlen, die ich als Hobbyfahrer aber nicht vermisse. Dafür kostet das Gerät nur die Hälfte vom 1040


Danke für den Tipp aber beim Explore müsste ich für meine Zwecke zu viele Abstriche bei den Trainingsfunktionen fürs Rennrad und bei der Batterie für meine >7000Hm Touren machen. Zudem passt er optisch überhaupt nicht zu meinem Renner und gefällt mir leider auch nicht.
Das Auge fährt bekanntlich mit


----------



## mr.fish (21. Oktober 2022)

Wo bekomme ich am günstigsten eine 11-fach oder 12-fach Kette ab XT/GX Niveau?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NewK (21. Oktober 2022)

Suche ein Zahlenschloss mit guter Sicherheitsstufe. Es muss nicht die höchste sein.
Gibt´s da was bis etwa 30 €?


----------



## FritzeF (22. Oktober 2022)

Bieker schrieb:


> Wer noch einen Fullface Helm sucht Met Parachute für 49.99 zzgl. Versandkosten
> https://www.bike-components.de/de/a...uid=2425&utm_source=uppr&utm_medium=affiliate Code 4904 oder 4907


Hat jemand zufällig  Größe 54-58 gekauft und festgestellt das er zu groß ist? Hätte 51-56 (full black) abzugeben, also im Tausch gegen 54-58.


----------



## entspannt87 (22. Oktober 2022)

FritzeF schrieb:


> Hat jemand zufällig  Größe 54-58 gekauft und festgestellt das er zu groß ist? Hätte 51-56 (full black) abzugeben, also im Tausch gegen 54-58.


Hier ich, ist aber noch auf dem Weg zu mir. Würde mich ggf bei dir melden.

Sportliche Grüße


----------



## Eins2Drei3Zwei1 (24. Oktober 2022)

NewK schrieb:


> Suche ein Zahlenschloss mit guter Sicherheitsstufe. Es muss nicht die höchste sein.
> Gibt´s da was bis etwa 30 €?



https://www.bike-discount.de/de/hip...NtBOfyOIClvCDcrpcxph1nGRUHUyyKaqysQqSQcoWJqt8>


Aber wahrscheinlich willst du eigentlich was teureres und stabileres, außer es soll nur ne Stadtschlampe gesichert werden oder das MTB nur kurz an der Eisdiele:





						which-bike-lock
					

Find the best bike lock you using our which bike lock tool. Strongest to lightest bike lock, sold secure rated or cafe lock.




					hiplok.com


----------



## NewK (24. Oktober 2022)

Super, danke!
Das sollte ausreichen.


----------



## xrated (29. Oktober 2022)

Suche einen Trail Helm (nicht unbedingt IXS) in ca. 56cm. Bei dem alten IXS Trail RS lag ich genau zwischen den Größen.


----------



## Schmalte (1. November 2022)

Suche eine günstige Enduro-Felge. Die E532 von meinem DT Swiss E1900 Laufrad machts nimmer lange. Ich hätte gern was haltbareres. Bei DT Swiss würde ich die EX 471 oder EX 511 nehmen. Wie schauts bei der Haltbarkeit der XM481 aus?
28 Loch müsste es sein


----------



## nosaint77 (1. November 2022)

Suche günstiges Strava-Abo. 

Aktuell wird mit 60€/Jahr oder 8€/Monat geworben. Lohnt es sich zu warten? Wenn ja... wann und zu welchen Konditionen bekommt man dann die Strava-Mitgliedschaft?


----------



## Gronada (2. November 2022)

Schmalte schrieb:


> Suche eine günstige Enduro-Felge. Die E532 von meinem DT Swiss E1900 Laufrad machts nimmer lange. Ich hätte gern was haltbareres. Bei DT Swiss würde ich die EX 471 oder EX 511 nehmen. Wie schauts bei der Haltbarkeit der XM481 aus?
> 28 Loch müsste es sein



Ich verbaue hauptsächlich die Newmen E.G.30 Felgen - gegenüber der A.30 sind sie zwar schwerer, aber haben ein Breiteres Horn und zerschneiden dir damit nicht ganz so schnell die Reifen bei einem Durchschlag.
Zusätzlich werden die Newmen (MG) Washer benötigt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DeluXer (2. November 2022)

nosaint77 schrieb:


> Suche günstiges Strava-Abo.
> 
> Aktuell wird mit 60€/Jahr oder 8€/Monat geworben. Lohnt es sich zu warten? Wenn ja... wann und zu welchen Konditionen bekommt man dann die Strava-Mitgliedschaft?



Du kannst dich auch selber werben und erhälst somit für 60€ 13 Monate.





						Strava Subscription
					

Review and manage your Strava subscription




					store.strava.com
				



Bezahlst du dann noch in japanische YEN sinkt der Preis auf 44,96 EUR für 13Monate


----------



## Schmalte (3. November 2022)

Schmalte schrieb:


> Suche eine günstige Enduro-Felge. Die E532 von meinem DT Swiss E1900 Laufrad machts nimmer lange. Ich hätte gern was haltbareres. Bei DT Swiss würde ich die EX 471 oder EX 511 nehmen. Wie schauts bei der Haltbarkeit der XM481 aus?
> 28 Loch müsste es sein


aah genau. 27,5" und tubeless soll es sein


----------



## der_raubfisch (3. November 2022)

DeluXer schrieb:


> Du kannst dich auch selber werben und erhälst somit für 60€ 13 Monate.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Passt nur halb hier rein, aber ich frag mal, weils um Strava ging:

Ich hab noch die monatliche Abbuchung (7,99€) und wollte immer schonmal auf die Einmalzahlung wechseln. Was muss ich dafür tun? Verfallen dann die geplanten Touren und markierten Segmente? Oder bleibt das bestehen?


----------



## gregorgreen (4. November 2022)

Moin Zusammen,

ich bin mir nicht sicher ob das hier so recht zu 100% reinpasst, häng' mich aber trotzdem mal dran:
Ich liebäugel aktuell mit einem Canyon Torque oder einem YT Capra.

Mal meine Entscheidungsfindung und Verfügbarkeiten außen vor: 
Wie sieht es denn da erfahrungsgemäß mit Angebot bei einem der beiden Direktversender rund um den Black-Friday oder generell in der Off-Season aus?

Lieber noch warten auf einen guten Deal spekulieren?


----------



## Remux (4. November 2022)

Capra gibts gerade teils 500€ Rabatt. Denke viel mehr wird das auch an Black Friday nicht werden.


----------



## esmirald_h (5. November 2022)

Suche ein Mezzer Pro 29 mit 44offset Preis 600€ bis 700€ vom Händler wenn jemand eine findet bitte PM 😇


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergziegel_MTB (7. November 2022)

Suche Short mit wasserdichtem Gesäß. Thx.


----------



## michael66 (7. November 2022)

esmirald_h schrieb:


> Suche ein Mezzer Pro 29 mit 44offset Preis 600€ bis 700€ vom Händler wenn jemand eine findet bitte PM 😇











						Mezzer Pro Forks BOOST
					

Bestellen Sie Ihre Manitou Mezzer Pro Gabel (BOOST) - Federgabeln bei Wiggle Deutschland. Kostenlose Lieferung möglich.




					www.wigglesport.de


----------



## Innsbruuucker (8. November 2022)

Bergziegel_MTB schrieb:


> Suche Short mit wasserdichtem Gesäß. Thx.


Falls die MT500 Spray in Rot reicht





						Endura MT500 Spray Herren Bikeshort - Hosen - Bikebekleidung - Bike - Alle
					

Die aktualisierte Version der ikonischen Endura MT500 Spray Herren Bikeshort voller innovativer und widerstandsfähiger Hybrid Technologie.   - Leichte, langlebige 4-Wege-Frontpaneele mit Stretch und wasserabweisendem Finish - PFC-freies, langlebiges, n




					www.sportokay.com


----------



## Bergziegel_MTB (8. November 2022)

Innsbruuucker schrieb:


> Falls die MT500 Spray in Rot reicht
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Danke, bestellt! 👍


----------



## mazola01 (9. November 2022)

Hi. Ich suche ein Orbea Laufey 24 H20 oder was vergleichbares für den Zwerg.


----------



## GrazerTourer (11. November 2022)

Suche einen Zentrierständer (für alle Achsstandards) um ca 100 eur. Nicht zum Laufrad Bauen, sondern zum gelegentlichen Nachzentrieren. Muss nix super duper tolles sein. Mein "Wanderzentrierständer" ist zu oft wo anders. Ich zentriere also meist mit Kabelbinder im hinterbau, aber damit mag ich aufhören _gg_


----------



## sp00n82 (11. November 2022)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Suche einen Zentrierständer (für alle Achsstandards) um ca 100 eur. Nicht zum Laufrad Bauen, sondern zum gelegentlichen Nachzentrieren. Muss nix super duper tolles sein. Mein "Wanderzentrierständer" ist zu oft wo anders. Ich zentriere also meist mit Kabelbinder im hinterbau, aber damit mag ich aufhören _gg_


Das wird nicht so einfach für den Preis denke ich.
Ich hab mir damals einen wirklich günstigen Zentrierständer geholt (TacX, damals 35€) und mir dann mit einer längeren Schnellspannerachse + Adapterhülsen für 12mm und 15mm von Unior beholfen (plus ein paar Überbleibsel von gekürzten Lenkern als Spacer). Den Haltemechanismus des Zentrierständers ist standardmäßig nur für Schnellspanner ausgelegt, aber man kann ihn ohne weiteres für Boost-Laufräder aufbiegen.

Das ist dann schon ziemlich viel Gebastel, aber zum gelegentlichen Laufradbau / Zentrieren reicht das. Besser als Hinterbau + Kabelbinder allemal. Für weniger Gebastel muss man dann tiefer in die Tasche greifen.


----------



## EnduroMic (12. November 2022)

Suche ne Pike, Yari oder Fox 34/36 mit 150 mm, 29“ Boost. Jemand da was in letzter Zeit entdeckt?


----------



## wesone (12. November 2022)

EnduroMic schrieb:


> Suche ne Pike, Yari oder Fox 34/36 mit 150 mm, 29“ Boost. Jemand da was in letzter Zeit entdeckt?


Das Zeug wird doch wieder gerade bei RCZ supergünstig verkloppt.


----------



## GrazerTourer (16. November 2022)

Ich suche einen 26 Zoll LRS für meine Tochter.

Disc
Schnellspanner
Tubeless fähig
nicht extra schwer (muss überhaupt nicht stabil sein)
Innenbreite ist mir eigtl. wurscht.

Hat so etwas jemand zu Hause herum liegen? Ich habe meine 26er Laufräder dummer Weise alle mit dem Rune Verkauf mit verschenkt.... :-/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toastet (16. November 2022)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Ich suche einen 26 Zoll LRS für meine Tochter.
> 
> Disc
> Schnellspanner
> ...


Falsches Thema, hier geht es um Neuware. Platzier den Post mal hier: https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/f/youngtimer-basar.278/ und/oder hier https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/f/suche.97/


----------



## Bananamann (17. November 2022)

Bin auf der Suche nach einer Pike Ultimate 27,5" in silber mit 46mm offset. 130mm Federweg, ist aber nicht so tragisch, kann ich ja umbauen wenn das Schnäppchen passt.
Wenn wer was hat, bitte danke!


----------



## wesone (17. November 2022)

Bananamann schrieb:


> Bin auf der Suche nach einer Pike Ultimate 27,5" in silber mit 46mm offset. 130mm Federweg, ist aber nicht so tragisch, kann ich ja umbauen wenn das Schnäppchen passt.
> Wenn wer was hat, bitte danke!


RCZ hatte die doch die Tage immer wieder im Angebot.


----------



## Bananamann (17. November 2022)

wesone schrieb:


> RCZ hatte die doch die Tage immer wieder im Angebot.


Die haben momentan nix aber trotzdem danke.


----------



## Flo7 (17. November 2022)

Suche "günstigen" Mullet Satz mit XD Freilauf und ideal 6 Loch.


----------



## mip86 (17. November 2022)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Suche "günstigen" Mullet Satz mit XD Freilauf und ideal 6 Loch.


Dito


----------



## Flo7 (17. November 2022)

mip86 schrieb:


> Dito



Wenn man Zeit hat kann man bei Slowbuild bestellen. Will mir das aktuell aber nicht antun...


----------



## chem (17. November 2022)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Wenn man Zeit hat kann man bei Slowbuild bestellen. Will mir das aktuell aber nicht antun...


Letzter Laufradsatz hat bei mir ganze 4 Tage gedauert. 
Tag 1: bestellt
Tag 2: angefertigt
Tag 3: versendet
Tag 4: angekommen


----------



## Flo7 (17. November 2022)

chem schrieb:


> Letzter Laufradsatz hat bei mir ganze 4 Tage gedauert.
> Tag 1: bestellt
> Tag 2: angefertigt
> Tag 3: versendet
> Tag 4: angekommen



Hast du mit Express bestellt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chem (17. November 2022)

Jein. Per Mail aber ein Produkt aus dem Express Sortiment.


----------



## Bananamann (17. November 2022)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Hast du mit Express bestellt?


Du musst per ERpress bestellen, dann gehts schneller. 😆


----------



## Remux (17. November 2022)

Ich hab Sonntag bestellt und Mittwoch hatte ich den lrs bei mir. Zi30SLA mit dt350 für 379€.


----------



## AgentZero0 (18. November 2022)

Ich suche eine leichte und robuste Vorderradfelge mit 6Loch für den 2. LRS.
Hätte da an die Duke Crazy Star 6ters mit DT350 oder 240 gedacht, hat jemand nen Tipp, wo man die günstig einzeln beziehen kann oder würde es doch eher Sinn ergeben, die im Set vorn/ hinten zu kaufen?


----------



## zerocolder (19. November 2022)

Laufradbauer, den Ich empfehlen kann, ist der Fitwheels. Hab Anfang der Saison bei dem bestellt, als es überall mit Lieferung noch schwierig war. Der kommt aus Polen, kann aber gut bauen. Kommunikation war auch super! Aktiv hat Er mich nach Nippelfarbe gefragt, da die gewünschte Farbe nicht verfügbar war. Laufradsatz kam auch ziemlich schnell an, so in etwa zwei Wochen.

Suche: Carbon Lenker mit Flex, wie Oneup Lenker unter oder um 100€


----------



## Flo7 (19. November 2022)

Wo gibt´s denn grad eine 170er ZEB Ultimate 29 2023 günstig?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Poldi78 (19. November 2022)

Hier stand Mist


----------



## Halorider (19. November 2022)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Wo gibt´s denn grad eine 170er ZEB Ultimate 29 2023 günstig?


R2


----------



## Flo7 (19. November 2022)

Halorider schrieb:


> R2



Aktuell leider nicht-> über 1k und nicht lieferbar.


----------



## Remux (19. November 2022)

Die 170er gabs noch nie günstig. Hab mir deshalb auch die 180er gekauft und warte bis der Airshaft ohne cups verfügbar ist


----------



## Flo7 (19. November 2022)

Remux schrieb:


> Die 170er gabs noch nie günstig. Hab mir deshalb auch die 180er gekauft und warte bis der Airshaft ohne cups verfügbar ist



Ah ok, ne 180er hab ich sicherheitshalber grad vorhin gekauft... Airshaft gibt es aber auch nirgends lagernd.


----------



## Fekl (19. November 2022)

Ich suche die Ortlieb VARIO PS Fahrradtasche/Rucksack in der Farbe schwarz oder petrol. Das günstigste Angebot bis jetzt ist taschenkaufhaus.de mit 152,10€. Hat da jemand vllt. noch etwas günstigeres gesehen oder gibt es irgendwo vllt. nen Schnapper mit Black-Friday Deal oder Gutschein?


----------



## marcossa (20. November 2022)

Hat jemand nen Deal zu Lupine (Frontlampe) gesehen?


----------



## zanderschnapper (20. November 2022)

marcossa schrieb:


> Hat jemand nen Deal zu Lupine (Frontlampe) gesehen?


Schau mal bei Funktionelles.de rein 👍


----------



## youdontknow (20. November 2022)

zanderschnapper schrieb:


> Schau mal bei Funktionelles.de rein 👍


Ich finde dort kein Schnäppchen aber falls du @marcossa noch kein Dimb Mitglied bist, dann solltest du mal drüber nachdenken 😉 (gibt unter anderem 10% Rabatt auf Lupine bei Funktionelles.de).


----------



## DaveGo (20. November 2022)

suche shimano xtr komplett im angebot (r2 bike 395 euro..ist das gut???)

oder Saint sättel mit xtr hebeln M9120 iwie zusammengestellt. Hat da jemand ne idee?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_raubfisch (20. November 2022)

Ich suche einen SQLab 612 in 14cm in Carbon. Jemand nen Tipp?


----------



## MirkoW (20. November 2022)

Jemand nen Tipp für nen Enduro Rucksack?  Der Evoc Stage ausm Schnäppchen Thread ist leider schon ausverkauft ...


----------



## DeluXer (21. November 2022)

MirkoW schrieb:


> Jemand nen Tipp für nen Enduro Rucksack?  Der Evoc Stage ausm Schnäppchen Thread ist leider schon ausverkauft ...





			https://www.alternate.de/Osprey/Syncro-5-Rucksack/html/product/1592944?partner=DeGeizhals&campaign=Aufbewahrung%2FTransport/Osprey/1592944
		


Der ist halt ein bisschen kleiner.


----------



## Stuntfrosch (21. November 2022)

Moin. 
Kennt jemand hier eine günstige Quelle für ein Hope HR 29" Fortus 30/35 Microspline??

Besten Dank vorab


----------



## fresh_ozelot (22. November 2022)

Hallo Leute, ich suche einen günstigen 31,8er Mountainbike Lenker mit hohem Rise (35mm+) und Backsweep 8/9°+. Breite mindestens 740mm. 

Wenn jemand was auf dem Schirm hat würde ich mich freuen


----------



## MarKurte (22. November 2022)

fresh_ozelot schrieb:


> Hallo Leute, ich suche einen günstigen 31,8er Mountainbike Lenker mit hohem Rise (35mm+) und Backsweep 8/9°+. Breite mindestens 740mm.
> 
> Wenn jemand was auf dem Schirm hat würde ich mich freuen


Google mal nach dem Reverse nico Vink Signature Serie Lenker. Gibts aktuell überall für 50 Euro. Gibts mit 35 und 48mm rise und 9°. Ich fahre letzteren und bin zufrieden.


----------



## sp00n82 (23. November 2022)

fresh_ozelot schrieb:


> Hallo Leute, ich suche einen günstigen 31,8er Mountainbike Lenker mit hohem Rise (35mm+) und Backsweep 8/9°+. Breite mindestens 740mm.
> 
> Wenn jemand was auf dem Schirm hat würde ich mich freuen


35+mm Rise ist eher selten und deswegen schwer zu günstigen Preisen
30mm Rise bei 8° Backsweep hätte der Funn Full On, der ist immer recht günstig, sofern verfügbar. Vielleicht geht der ja auch noch, evtl. mit einem Spacer mehr unter dem Vorbau, sofern möglich.






						Lenker FUNN FULL ON Rise 30 mm 31,8/785 mm Schwarz 2019 | Probikeshop
					

Online kaufen ➤ Lenker FUNN FULL ON Rise 30 mm 31,8/785 mm Schwarz 2019 ✚ Kostenloser Expressversand ✚ Kostenlose Rücksendung ✚ Der beste Preis garantiert




					www.probikeshop.com


----------



## Marder (24. November 2022)

Moin zusammen,

ich bin gerade auf der Suche nach meinem Weihnachtsgeschenk und habe gehofft diese Woche einen Schnapper zu machen.

Ich suche einen* Shotgun Pro Fahrradsitz*.
Der günstigste Preis, den ich bisher gefunden habe, ist 180,63€ bei www.liquid-life.de mit dem 5% Code.
Hat jemand noch einen besseren Tipp für mich?

Frohes Shoppen allen ;-)


----------



## Doempf (24. November 2022)

Suche DVO Onyx 29 170 mm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergziegel_MTB (25. November 2022)

fresh_ozelot schrieb:


> Hallo Leute, ich suche einen günstigen 31,8er Mountainbike Lenker mit hohem Rise (35mm+) und Backsweep 8/9°+. Breite mindestens 740mm.
> 
> Wenn jemand was auf dem Schirm hat würde ich mich freuen


Ich such sowas ähnliches, aber 800mm mit 30mm Rise und möglichst wenig Backsweep in Carbon.


----------



## youdontknow (25. November 2022)

Möchte nächstes Jahr auf Hip Pack umsteigen und suche günstig das Evoc Pro mit Trinkblase.


----------



## der_raubfisch (25. November 2022)

Ich suche einen Powermeter für Boost und Sram Kurbel. Am liebsten Quarq oder Power2max. Habt ihr Angebote gesehen?


----------



## bs99 (25. November 2022)

Doempf schrieb:


> Suche DVO Onyx 29 170 mm


Du kannst die Onyx mit clips zwischen 150 und 180mm verstellen.
Die Clips sind im Lieferumfang; bei Werkstattverpackung (gocycle hat eine vergünstigt) ohne Zubehör kannst du alles unter 170mm nehmen, da sind die Clips nämlich schon verbaut.
zB bei 160mm sind zwei Clips drinnen, nimmst du einen raus hat die Gabel 170mm


----------



## Bergziegel_MTB (25. November 2022)

der_raubfisch schrieb:


> Ich suche einen Powermeter für Boost und Sram Kurbel. Am liebsten Quarq oder Power2max. Habt ihr Angebote gesehen?





			https://r2-bike.com/SRAM-XX1-Eagle-DUB-SL-Kurbel-inkl-Quarq-DUB-AXS-Power-Meter-Spider


----------



## hannes4m (25. November 2022)

Suche für den Winter eine brauchbare Merino-Baselayer unter die Jacke - gerne longsleeve. Dabei möglichst tierfreundlich (Mulesing-free).

Taugen die von Rapha was? Gerade für 60€ durch Sale


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_raubfisch (25. November 2022)

Bergziegel_MTB schrieb:


> https://r2-bike.com/SRAM-XX1-Eagle-DUB-SL-Kurbel-inkl-Quarq-DUB-AXS-Power-Meter-Spider


Danke dir. Suche aber einen ohne Kurbel. Die XX1 Kurbel ist schon verbaut.


----------



## Bergziegel_MTB (25. November 2022)

der_raubfisch schrieb:


> Danke dir. Suche aber einen ohne Kurbel. Die XX1 Kurbel ist schon verbaut.





			https://r2-bike.com/SRAM-Quarq-Power-Meter-DZero-XX1-Eagle-DUB-AXS-Spider-Standard-49-mm?iso=DE&gclid=EAIaIQobChMIlsuHqYDJ-wIVFbTVCh1ylgAAEAQYASABEgKP6_D_BwE


----------



## dino113 (25. November 2022)

Bergziegel_MTB schrieb:


> https://r2-bike.com/SRAM-Quarq-Power-Meter-DZero-XX1-Eagle-DUB-AXS-Spider-Standard-49-mm?iso=DE&gclid=EAIaIQobChMIlsuHqYDJ-wIVFbTVCh1ylgAAEAQYASABEgKP6_D_BwE


Kein Boost


----------



## Bergziegel_MTB (25. November 2022)

Oops sorry.


----------



## der_raubfisch (25. November 2022)

Kein Ding. Danke für eure Hilfe. Hätte ja sein können, dass bei diesem ganzen Angebots-Wahnsinn auch ein Powermeter dabei ist…


----------



## Tabletop84 (25. November 2022)

fresh_ozelot schrieb:


> Hallo Leute, ich suche einen günstigen 31,8er Mountainbike Lenker mit hohem Rise (35mm+) und Backsweep 8/9°+. Breite mindestens 740mm.
> 
> Wenn jemand was auf dem Schirm hat würde ich mich freuen



Am günstigsten ist wahrscheinlich momentan der Reverse Base (mit Gutscheincode) für 20€ inkl. Versand und schön leicht (309g):









						Reverse Base Lenker 790mm Ø31,8mm schwarz/rot online kaufen | fahrrad.de
					

Reverse Base Lenker 790mm Ø31,8mm schwarz/rot +++ günstig bestellen! | Top Angebote ✔️ Infos ✔️ Bilder ✔️ Bewertungen ✔️ bei fahrrad.de » Dein MTB Lenker Shop!




					www.fahrrad.de


----------



## Bikesenf (25. November 2022)

Suche momentan noch ne Bikeyoke Revive 185 31,6 und ne Zeb Charger3 29 170mm (schwarz oder grau). Falls da wer noch was auf dem Schirm hat...


----------



## Flo7 (25. November 2022)

Bikesenf schrieb:


> Suche momentan noch ne Bikeyoke Revive 185 31,6 und ne Zeb Charger3 29 170mm (schwarz oder grau). Falls da wer noch was auf dem Schirm hat...



Fahrrad.de hat die 170er Zeb´s lagernd, leider zum UVP.


----------



## EnduroMic (26. November 2022)

hannes4m schrieb:


> Suche für den Winter eine brauchbare Merino-Baselayer unter die Jacke - gerne longsleeve. Dabei möglichst tierfreundlich (Mulesing-free).
> 
> Taugen die von Rapha was? Gerade für 60€ durch Sale


Ja, ich finde die Qualität sehr gut 👍🏼


----------



## Doempf (26. November 2022)

Mahlzeit, suche noch ein komplettes Fahrwerk (Dämpfer und Gabel) für mein Tyee CF29. Hab mir den rabattierten Rahmen bestellt. Hab mich mal mit dem Setup aus Jade X und DVO Onyx auseinandergesetzt. Zusammen auf fahrrad.de für 1085,- ohne Feder. 

Wie findet ihr das? Gibts gerade noch bessere Kombinationen? Die Zeb scheint ja in den gängigen Größen ziemlich ausverkauft oder uvp. Fox muss man halt nochmal drauflegen ...









						DVO Onyx SC Air Federgabel 29" Boost 180mm 44mm Offset schwarz online kaufen | fahrrad.de
					

DVO Onyx SC Air Federgabel 29" Boost 180mm 44mm Offset schwarz +++ günstig bestellen! | Top Angebote ✔️ Infos ✔️ Bilder ✔️ Bewertungen ✔️ bei fahrrad.de » Dein MTB Federgabeln Shop!




					www.fahrrad.de
				












						DVO Jade X Stahlfederdämpfer 210x55mm online kaufen | fahrrad.de
					

DVO Jade X Stahlfederdämpfer 210x55mm +++ günstig bestellen! | Top Angebote ✔️ Infos ✔️ Bilder ✔️ Bewertungen ✔️ bei fahrrad.de » Dein Stahlfederdämpfer Shop!




					www.fahrrad.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flo7 (26. November 2022)

Doempf schrieb:


> Mahlzeit, suche noch ein komplettes Fahrwerk (Dämpfer und Gabel) für mein Tyee CF29. Hab mir den rabattierten Rahmen bestellt. Hab mich mal mit dem Setup aus Jade X und DVO Onyx auseinandergesetzt. Zusammen auf fahrrad.de für 1085,- ohne Feder.
> 
> Wie findet ihr das? Gibts gerade noch bessere Kombinationen? Die Zeb scheint ja in den gängigen Größen ziemlich ausverkauft oder uvp. Fox muss man halt nochmal drauflegen ...
> 
> ...



Wie du schon erwähnt hast… Zeb Ultimate 2023 und super Deluxe Coil Ultimate 2023 hat zusammen 917€ gekostet bei Bike components gekostet. 842€ selbe Kombi allerdings ist dann der Dämpfer von Fahrrad.de

Zeb in 180 bekommst grad günstig bei R2, bei BC sind sie ja glaub ich schon ausverkauft. Dämpfer kannst ja noch bei BC schaun…  mit dem Code ROCKSHOX20 gibt’s 20%


----------



## Pitchshifter (26. November 2022)

Suche (neu):

*Fox 36 / 29" / GRIP2 / Factory Boost / Modell 2023*
mit 160 mm / 15 x 110 mm (Schnellspannhebel) / 44 mm Offset
Herstellernummer: 910-21-111 (*shiny black*)

Falls jemand drüber stolpert - günstiger als hier (1.020 €) danke


----------



## grobi59 (26. November 2022)

Pitchshifter schrieb:


> Suche (neu):
> 
> *Fox 36 / 29" / GRIP2 / Factory Boost / Modell 2023*
> mit 160 mm / 15 x 110 mm (Schnellspannhebel) / 44 mm Offset
> ...


Bitteschön:





						2023 29" Fox 36 Grip2 160 FLOAT FACTORY, OFF 44 QR Achse, shiny black | GO CYCLE
					

2023 29" Fox 36 Grip2 160 FLOAT FACTORY, OFF 44 QR Achse, shiny black



					www.gocycle.de


----------



## Remux (26. November 2022)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Wie du schon erwähnt hast… Zeb Ultimate 2023 und super Deluxe Coil Ultimate 2023 hat zusammen 917€ gekostet bei Bike components gekostet. 842€ selbe Kombi allerdings ist dann der Dämpfer von Fahrrad.de
> 
> Zeb in 180 bekommst grad günstig bei R2, bei BC sind sie ja glaub ich schon ausverkauft. Dämpfer kannst ja noch bei BC schaun…  mit dem Code ROCKSHOX20 gibt’s 20%



Problem an quasi allem zebs ist, dass derzeit keine 170er lieferbar sind. Hab mir daher jetzt auch wieder eine Onyx von Fahrrad.de für 640€ geholt (714-10%). Wenn’s dann irgendwann mal den Airshaft geben sollte, schau ich welche ich behalte. 
Die Onyx ist aber schon wirklich eine sehr gute Gabel, vor allem die small bump sensitivity is der Hammer.

Komoot premium gibts nirgends günstiger oder ? Bei Fahrrad.de macht das dann doch schon einiges aus weil die ja immer on top zu den GS kommen


----------



## Flo7 (26. November 2022)

Remux schrieb:


> Problem an quasi allem zebs ist, dass derzeit keine 170er lieferbar sind. Hab mir daher jetzt auch wieder eine Onyx von Fahrrad.de für 640€ geholt (714-10%). Wenn’s dann irgendwann mal den Airshaft geben sollte, schau ich welche ich behalte.
> Die Onyx ist aber schon wirklich eine sehr gute Gabel, vor allem die small bump sensitivity is der Hammer.
> 
> Komoot premium gibts nirgends günstiger oder ? Bei Fahrrad.de macht das dann doch schon einiges aus weil die ja immer on top zu den GS kommen



Hab gestern eine graue 170er 2023 Zeb um 730€ gekauft


----------



## Remux (26. November 2022)

Hab noch die 180er für 637€ hier. Aber die Onyx ist wie gesagt auch super.


----------



## Bikesenf (27. November 2022)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Hab gestern eine graue 170er 2023 Zeb um 730€ gekauft


Darf man fragen wo? 😉


----------



## Flo7 (27. November 2022)

Bikesenf schrieb:


> Darf man fragen wo? 😉


Liquid Life

War aber die letzte und ich hoffe es kommt wirklich ne 2023.


----------



## Bikesenf (27. November 2022)

Ah Schade, da hatte ich auch schon geschaut. War aber da schon ausverkauft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Doempf (27. November 2022)

Hab mir gestern dann auch die onyx und den Jade x gekauft, leider ohne 10% ...

Suche noch eine Vario Sattelstütze fürs Tyee 29 CF (L). Maximale Einschubtiefe: 250 mm. 31,6 Durchmesser. Schrittlänge: 84 cm.

Bei der 180er Oneup wirds schon sehr knapp bei mir. Bikeyoke 160 / 185 könnte gehen. Finde irgendwie kaum Rabatte, trotzdem alle dropper irgendwie sehr teuer?


----------



## Flo7 (27. November 2022)

Doempf schrieb:


> Hab mir gestern dann auch die onyx und den Jade x gekauft, leider ohne 10% ...
> 
> Suche noch eine Vario Sattelstütze fürs Tyee 29 CF (L). Maximale Einschubtiefe: 250 mm. 31,6 Durchmesser. Schrittlänge: 84 cm.
> 
> Bei der 180er Oneup wirds schon sehr knapp bei mir. Bikeyoke 160 / 185 könnte gehen. Finde irgendwie kaum Rabatte, trotzdem alle dropper irgendwie sehr teuer?



Die DXC Stütze bei Bike24 is nix? Kostet in 170mm inkl Hebel 75€


----------



## Doempf (27. November 2022)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Die DXC Stütze bei Bike24 is nix? Kostet in 170mm inkl Hebel 75€


Bin über den Preis erstaunt.. Frage mich dann aber auch was eine Fox, Oneup, Bikeyoke und RS so teuer macht ..


----------



## DaveGo (27. November 2022)

Jemand ne idee und übersicht wie man noch günstig an nen Drivetrain aus kette, Kassette und Axs schaltung kommt? Vieles ist ja schon leergekauft.


----------



## Remux (27. November 2022)

Doempf schrieb:


> Hab mir gestern dann auch die onyx und den Jade x gekauft, leider ohne 10% ...
> 
> Suche noch eine Vario Sattelstütze fürs Tyee 29 CF (L). Maximale Einschubtiefe: 250 mm. 31,6 Durchmesser. Schrittlänge: 84 cm.
> 
> Bei der 180er Oneup wirds schon sehr knapp bei mir. Bikeyoke 160 / 185 könnte gehen. Finde irgendwie kaum Rabatte, trotzdem alle dropper irgendwie sehr teuer?


Oneup hat heute noch 20% auf alles. Wenn bei dir aber die bikeyoke passt, dann passt die oneup auch. Viel flacher baut keine andere Stütze


----------



## PraterRadler (27. November 2022)

Sehe auch so - wenn es Probleme mit der Einstecktiefe gibt ist OneUp erste Wahl.
Und der Preis stimmt doch derzeit mit den 2O%.

Man kann ja ausrechnen, ob es hinkommt - OneUp stellt ja soweit ich mich erinnere alle relevanten Daten dafür zur Verfügung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vogward (27. November 2022)

Moin, suche eine günstige Reba 29, 120mm, Boost, Lockout an der Gabel (keine Remote).
Bestes Ergebnis sind bisher 330€ bei Bike24.
Vielleicht hat da jemand ein besseres Angebot?


----------



## fresh_ozelot (27. November 2022)

Ich suche noch eine lange Hose zum Biken für den Herbst/ Winter. Die Hose muss nicht Wasserdicht sein, wichtig wäre mir aber atmungsaktivität/ gute Belüftung. Und sie sollte schlicht sein und nicht MTB “schreien”.

Außerdem such ich noch eine leichte Jacke fürs Biken. Ebenfalls möglichst Atmungsaktiv und schlicht.

Würde mich freuen, wenn jemand was hat


----------



## Flo7 (27. November 2022)

DaveGo schrieb:


> Jemand ne idee und übersicht wie man noch günstig an nen Drivetrain aus kette, Kassette und Axs schaltung kommt? Vieles ist ja schon leergekauft.




GX Kassette / Kette und GX AXS Kit bei R2 bike -10% R2ORANGE bei ca. 485€


----------



## OrrBabba (27. November 2022)

Huhu! Hat mir mal jemand nen Tipp für ne günstige GoPro, die man unterm Garmin zum Strecken aufzeichnen verwenden kann?
Ziel wäre Videos mit Georeferenzierung für den Upload bei Rouvy z.B.


----------



## der-gute (28. November 2022)

suche ein Gx AXS Schaltwerk
die aktuell günstigen Preise durch Rabatt sind im Vergleich zu den vor einigen Wochen aufgerufenen Preisen irgendwie nicht deutlich preiswerter.

aktuell regulär bei bc 269€
Bei r2 (wars) mit Rabatt 297,60 plus Versand

gibts das irgendwo noch günstiger?


----------



## sp00n82 (28. November 2022)

Doempf schrieb:


> Suche noch eine Vario Sattelstütze fürs Tyee 29 CF (L). Maximale Einschubtiefe: 250 mm. 31,6 Durchmesser. Schrittlänge: 84 cm.
> 
> Bei der 180er Oneup wirds schon sehr knapp bei mir. Bikeyoke 160 / 185 könnte gehen. Finde irgendwie kaum Rabatte, trotzdem alle dropper irgendwie sehr teuer?


Zu Schnäppchen kann ich da nichts beitragen, aber meine Übersichtsseite könnte dir zumindest bei der Suche nach Schnäppchen von noch passenden Variostützen helfen.





						Dropper Seatposts
					






					sp00n.net


----------



## BAMBAM (28. November 2022)

Action Sports
					

Sram GX Eagle AXS Schaltwerk 12-fach lunar Schaltwerke sollen ihren Job erledigen, egal ob bergauf unter Last oder auf den letzten Metern einer Race-…




					www.actionsports.de
				




Hier für 254€


----------



## Halorider (28. November 2022)

Doempf schrieb:


> Hab mir gestern dann auch die onyx und den Jade x gekauft, leider ohne 10% ...
> 
> Suche noch eine Vario Sattelstütze fürs Tyee 29 CF (L). Maximale Einschubtiefe: 250 mm. 31,6 Durchmesser. Schrittlänge: 84 cm.
> 
> Bei der 180er Oneup wirds schon sehr knapp bei mir. Bikeyoke 160 / 185 könnte gehen. Finde irgendwie kaum Rabatte, trotzdem alle dropper irgendwie sehr teuer?


Fahre eine tyee cf L mit oneup 180 und passt wunderbar,habe sl86 und die stütze ragt 4cm aus den rahmen raus,mann kann sie komplett im rahmen versenken.


----------



## Doempf (28. November 2022)

Halorider schrieb:


> Fahre eine tyee cf L mit oneup 180 und passt wunderbar,habe sl86 und die stütze ragt 4cm aus den rahmen raus,mann kann sie komplett im rahmen versenken.


das hört sich sehr gut an, danke dir. 



Remux schrieb:


> Oneup hat heute noch 20% auf alles. Wenn bei dir aber die bikeyoke passt, dann passt die oneup auch. Viel flacher baut keine andere Stütze





PraterRadler schrieb:


> Sehe auch so - wenn es Probleme mit der Einstecktiefe gibt ist OneUp erste Wahl.
> Und der Preis stimmt doch derzeit mit den 2O%.
> 
> Man kann ja ausrechnen, ob es hinkommt - OneUp stellt ja soweit ich mich erinnere alle relevanten Daten dafür zur Verfügung.


 Die One up wurde es dann auch, danke 👍

waren dann für ne 180mm dropper in 31,6 mm + V3 Remote in Grün - 20 % Rabatt 232,8 €. 
Ist ok denke ich.


----------



## chem (30. November 2022)

Suche eine ordentliche 10 Fach Kette.  Danke euch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eins2Drei3Zwei1 (1. Dezember 2022)

Suche DT 350 12x148 Classic J-Bend 28L Nabe

neues oder altes Modell egal
Freilauf idealerweise XD 
lieber 6-Loch als CL
lieber 36Z als 18Z
unter 140€, lieber bei 100€


----------



## Heeyho (5. Dezember 2022)

Suche Shimano Insertpins für die Bremsleitung SM-BH90 in möglichst billig (< 3 Euro mit Versand). Bei BC kosten sie zwar nur 1,99/Stück (mit Olive) und es gibt öfters kostenlosen Versand, sind aber leider nie lieferbar.

[Gefunden] Durch den kostenlosen Versand bei Stadtler bis 12.12.22


----------



## Halorider (5. Dezember 2022)

Heeyho schrieb:


> Suche Shimano Insertpins für die Bremsleitung SM-BH90 in möglichst billig (< 3 Euro mit Versand). Bei BC kosten sie zwar nur 1,99/Stück (mit Olive) und es gibt öfters kostenlosen Versand, sind aber leider nie lieferbar.











						SHIMANO Olive und Insert-Pin für SM-BH90 Hydraulikleitung | K-SMBHD10, 1,95 €
					

SHIMANO Olive und Insert-Pin für SM-BH90 Hydraulikleitung | K-SMBHD1030 Anschlussset für hydraulische Shimano Scheibenbremsen Dieses Set wird benötigt wenn




					r2-bike.com


----------



## Pitchshifter (5. Dezember 2022)

SUCHE:
ein SCOR 4060 LT GX 2022 Komplettbike - *Large* - purple - *unter 5.600 Euro*


Danke!

COR 4060 LT GX 2022SCOR 4060 LT GX 2022


----------



## Mircwidu (6. Dezember 2022)

Suche cane creek dbair il in 210 x 55. am besten um die 350€ vielleicht hat noch wer ne Idee. Hab schon extrem viel gesucht .
Danke


----------



## matt_b (11. Dezember 2022)

Suche fürn Kollegen ein Santa Cruz Heckler S-Kit 29er in L. Farbe egal.

9k sind der Standard Preis, komking hatte es vor 2 Wochen für 7200€. 

Jemand was gesehen, dass in die ähnliche Richtung geht?


----------



## Remux (11. Dezember 2022)

Ich schau da ab und an mal nach einem. Das war schon der Tiefstpreis. Vor allem ist das Teil noch fast nirgends lagernd.


----------



## gosing (11. Dezember 2022)

Ich suche ein Tacks Neo T8000 Smart-Bike, am günstigsten gefunden für 2.2k @ bike-discount. Das Kickr bike v1 gibt es für 2k refurbished bei Wahoo, da müsste das T8000 noch ein klein wenig günstiger werden um sich durchzusetzen. Vlt hat ja wer ne gute Quelle?


----------



## matt_b (12. Dezember 2022)

matt_b schrieb:


> Suche fürn Kollegen ein Santa Cruz Heckler S-Kit 29er in L. Farbe egal.
> 
> 9k sind der Standard Preis, komking hatte es vor 2 Wochen für 7200€.
> 
> Jemand was gesehen, dass in die ähnliche Richtung geht?


Komking hat einen fairen Preisvorschlag akzeptiert. Der Kollege ist mehr als happy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Doempf (12. Dezember 2022)

Hallo, suche Burgtec Teile (Griffe, top cap, sattel, etc.) Gibt's da irgendwie noch andere Möglichkeiten als über die Homepage dran zu kommen?


----------



## Bikeboy199 (13. Dezember 2022)

Doempf schrieb:


> Hallo, suche Burgtec Teile (Griffe, top cap, sattel, etc.) Gibt's da irgendwie noch andere Möglichkeiten als über die Homepage dran zu kommen?


Schau mal bei Bike24 oder Probikeshop


----------



## Pilatus (14. Dezember 2022)

und https://www.crowny.de/


----------



## fastclimber (19. Dezember 2022)

erledigt


----------



## mip86 (21. Dezember 2022)

Hallo, ich suche ein Grip2 Upgradekit für die Fox36 (MJ 2022).


----------



## alpenayatollah (27. Dezember 2022)

Hallo zusammen, ich suche ne Fox Factory 36 mit 160mm und 44er Offset für nen 29er. Habe aber viel Zeit bis sie da sein soll


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AgentZero0 (27. Dezember 2022)

siebenschlaefer schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, ich suche ne Fox Factory 36 mit 160mm und 44er Offset. Habe aber viel Zeit bis sie da sein soll


Evtl. Mal ab und zu bei RCZ schauen, hab mir vor ein paar Wochen eine Performance Elite in 150mm für 350€ bestellt.
Oder aktuell die Manitou Mezzer bei Wiggle ist auch ein top Deal.


----------



## mip86 (27. Dezember 2022)

AgentZero0 schrieb:


> Evtl. Mal ab und zu bei RCZ schauen, hab mir vor ein paar Wochen eine Performance Elite in 150mm für 350€ bestellt.
> Oder aktuell die Manitou Mezzer bei Wiggle ist auch ein top Deal.


Dabei hat es sich doch um die E-Bike Variante gehandelt?


----------



## AgentZero0 (27. Dezember 2022)

mip86 schrieb:


> Dabei hat es sich doch um die E-Bike Variante gehandelt?


Ich hoff mal nicht. Ist das erste Foxprodukt für mich.


----------



## alpenayatollah (28. Dezember 2022)

Auch nen Fox float X performance Elite in 210-50 würde ich suchen. Kennt einer von Euch nen besseren Preis als 520 bei bike-discount? 









						Float X Perfomance Elite 2pos- Adj Dämpfer
					

Features - Fox Racing Float X Perfomance Elite 2pos- Adj Dämpfer     Komplett neues Fahrwerk und Dämpfer   High-Flow-Hauptkolben   Luftdichtungspaket   Volumen-Abstandshalter mit kleineren Abstufungen...




					www.bike-discount.de
				




Habe keine Eile dabei


----------



## Flo7 (28. Dezember 2022)

siebenschlaefer schrieb:


> Auch nen Fox float X performance Elite in 210-50 würde ich suchen. Kennt einer von Euch nen besseren Preis als 520 bei bike-discount?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich würde den bikemarkt/ Kleinanzeigen beobachten, gibt einige die den gleich ausbauen…

Warum holst dir keinen RS Ultimate 2023 und etwa 300-350€?


----------



## alpenayatollah (28. Dezember 2022)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Ich würde den bikemarkt/ Kleinanzeigen beobachten, gibt einige die den gleich ausbauen…
> 
> Warum holst dir keinen RS Ultimate 2023 und etwa 300-350€?


Guter Hinweis, bei den Hinterbaudämpfern hab ich leider zu wenig Ahnung. Werde mich da mal einlesen müssen


----------



## matt_b (30. Dezember 2022)

Suche fürs Mega 2022 einen Dämpfer, da ich das Framekit ohne Shock geholt habe.

Rockshox Super Deluxe Ultimate RC2T
Air oder Coil - Egal

- 230 x 62,5

Der letzte Coil bei Gocycle ist gestern weggegangen


----------



## der stan (1. Januar 2023)

Hallo und frohes neues Jahr.

Gibt's es Möglichkeit eine 213er Bikeyoke als Schnäppchen zu bekommen? 
Danke schon Mal.


----------



## Simon Katsch (2. Januar 2023)

Moin zusammen,
Frohes Neues erst mal noch 🤘🏻

Ich suche eine Nabe wie diese(altes Modell)



			https://r2-bike.com/DT-SWISS-Hinterradnabe-350-Disc-6-Loch-fuer-12x148-mm-Steckachse-BOOST-Freilauf-SRAM-XD
		


R2 bike mein bisher günstigstes Angebot jedoch denke ich dass da noch bisschen was geht.

Danke euch schon mal

Edit:32 loch


----------



## freetourer (2. Januar 2023)

Simon Katsch schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> Frohes Neues erst mal noch 🤘🏻
> 
> Ich suche eine Nabe wie diese(altes Modell)
> ...


32-Loch oder 28-Loch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Simon Katsch (2. Januar 2023)

freetourer schrieb:


> 32-Loch oder 28-Loch?


Ah vergessen, 32 Loch bitte


----------



## Thebike69 (3. Januar 2023)

Suche eine Variostütze 31,6 und min.180mm am liebsten etwas mehr😉


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (3. Januar 2023)

Für ne SRAM Guide/Code suche ich 200er Scheiben. 6-Loch. Am Stück, kein Spider.


----------



## neiduck (4. Januar 2023)

Thebike69 schrieb:


> Suche eine Variostütze 31,6 und min.180mm am liebsten etwas mehr😉











						Crankbrothers Highline 3 31.6mm
					

Hydraulische Teleskop-Sattelstütze mit mechanischer Stealth-Kabelführung.




					boc24.de


----------



## Artos (4. Januar 2023)

Mahlzeit in die Runde,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einer langen *Gore Fernflow* in L . Ist die irgendwo unter 120€ zu finden ?

art


----------



## Eins2Drei3Zwei1 (4. Januar 2023)

Lupine Fast Click (SmartCore) Akku 3,5Ah 

kleiner 66 bzw 97€ (Smart)
Oder Gutschein/Rabattcode irgendwo der darauf gilt


----------



## Kimbo1986 (4. Januar 2023)

Suche einen Fox DHX2 230x65 zu einem guten Kurs. Danke


----------



## GrazerTourer (4. Januar 2023)

Suche eine leichte preiswerte 100mm 27,5er Gabel. Reba, sid usw. Für ein Kinder Radl.


----------



## Any0ng (5. Januar 2023)

Suche eine 2023er ZEB Ult. mit möglichst 190 mm

Bis vorgestern gabs bei bike-discount noch welche für 799, aber die sind scheinbar jetzt weg 

EDIT: Gibts doch noch.../wieder _klick mich_

Hat jemand noch einen anderen guten besseren kurs?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Suttonbutton (5. Januar 2023)

Hallo, suche einen ordentlichen Montageständer, der auch noch halbwegs erschwinglich ist. Sollte sich auch gut verstauen lassen.


----------



## matt_b (5. Januar 2023)

Suttonbutton schrieb:


> Hallo, suche einen ordentlichen Montageständer, der auch noch halbwegs erschwinglich ist. Sollte sich auch gut verstauen lassen.











						Feedback Sports Sport Mechanic Montageständer
					

Für die Bedürfnisse eines jeden Schraubers ausgerichtet: der Sport Mechanic Montageständer von Feedback Sports Die Dreh-Lock Befestigung des Feedback Sports Montageständers ist für Rohre mit Durchmessern von 19-48 mm ausgelegt und um 360° schwenkbar.




					www.bike-components.de


----------



## GrazerTourer (6. Januar 2023)

Suche eine günstige Reba für 27,5 in 100mm.


----------



## grobi59 (Sonntag um 18:42)

Suche eine Eagle Kassette 1295, 10-52, schwarz, unter 290,-

Danke


----------



## neiduck (Montag um 07:55)

Klick...



			https://www.bike24.de/p1174891.html?sku=624619&gclid=CjwKCAiA8OmdBhAgEiwAShr401h3XPVSRt_xvx8bmDfVfCbLYgxyEsH7G_WmSyMUk_IiH4r26tjK2BoC7W4QAvD_BwE


----------



## Flo7 (Montag um 07:58)

neiduck schrieb:


> Klick...
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.bike24.de/p1174891.html?sku=624619&gclid=CjwKCAiA8OmdBhAgEiwAShr401h3XPVSRt_xvx8bmDfVfCbLYgxyEsH7G_WmSyMUk_IiH4r26tjK2BoC7W4QAvD_BwE



Lesen was @grobi59  sucht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neiduck (Montag um 08:10)

Stimmt ---zwei Zähne mehr


----------



## Stuntfrosch (Montag um 10:42)

grobi59 schrieb:


> Suche eine Eagle Kassette 1295, 10-52, schwarz, unter 290,-
> 
> Danke








						SRAM XX1 / X01 Eagle Kassette 12-Fach // 10-52 | Bikemarkt.MTB-News.de
					

SRAM XX1 / X01 Eagle Kassette 12-Fach // 10-52, Neu. Nie verbaut. In OVP   Verkaufe 2 Sram X01 / XX1 Eagle Kassetten.  Preis pro Stk.




					bikemarkt.mtb-news.de


----------



## Osti (Mittwoch um 16:15)

Suche einen Carbon Lenker mit 35mm Klemmung, 780-800mm Breite, 20mm Rise und va 8° Backsweep. Marke ist erst mal sekundär


----------



## frittenullnull (Mittwoch um 16:25)

Osti schrieb:


> Suche einen Carbon Lenker mit 35mm Klemmung, 780-800mm Breite, 20mm Rise und va 8° Backsweep. Marke ist erst mal sekundär


schließ ich mich an – allerdings gerne mit 30 - 35mm rise.
leider den oneup bei fahhrad.de für 75 € verpasst 

überlege schon einen newmen zu nehmen und reduzierhülsen in den barkeeper vorbau zu stecken…



			https://r2-bike.com/NEWMEN-Lenker-Advanced-31825-Carbon-Riserbar-318-x-800-mm-8


----------



## Remux (Mittwoch um 16:26)

in 31,8 ist der Nukeproof noch zu bekommen. den Horizon V2 gibts auch ab und an für das Geld.









						Nukeproof Horizon Carbon Riserbar-Lenker | Chain Reaction
					

Nukeproof Horizon Carbon Riserbar-Lenker - Lowest Prices and FREE shipping available from The World's largest online bike store - Chain Reaction Cycles



					www.chainreactioncycles.com


----------



## nick2201 (Mittwoch um 17:01)

suche ein garmin edge explore fur weniger als 149,-  
oder garmin explore 2 fur weniger als 215,-


----------



## michael66 (Mittwoch um 20:56)

frittenullnull schrieb:


> schließ ich mich an – allerdings gerne mit 30 - 35mm rise.
> leider den oneup bei fahhrad.de für 75 € verpasst
> 
> überlege schon einen newmen zu nehmen und reduzierhülsen in den barkeeper vorbau zu stecken…
> ...


Für 31,8 wäre das ein gutes Angebot für einen Carbonlenker. https://www.wigglesport.de/nukeproof-horizon-carbon-riser-fahrradlenker


----------



## Thebike69 (Gestern um 21:59)

Suche PIVOT Mach6 in XS ab 2020
Bester Preis bisher 6.332,00€


----------



## breznsoizer (Gestern um 22:41)

Suche einen (Trail)-Hardtail Rahmen in 18/19" Boost unter 200€ 
Danke 😇


----------

